# DYNASTY M.C.C.



## [email protected]

welcome to dynasty model car club, i plan on building this club on Quality and not Quanity, its not about how many you build, but how clean you can build them. this is our showcase, so lets show them what we got. POST EM UP!


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Linc

love the 65! is that a decal or did you actually pinsripe that on the car!?!


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 3 2008, 02:10 PM~10325557
> *love the 65!  is that a decal or did you actually pinsripe that on the car!?!
> *


 its a decal big homie, im not that good yet <------ yet :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

i just posted up my finished builds, 6duece and monte coming soon.


----------



## SidewayzS15

Only thing I got done so far is my caddy clipped silverado. I got 3 or 4 projects going on now, some may never see completion. sp are almost there just no motivation so maybe you guys can get the fire lit under my ass lol Ill snap some pics later on of those!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

damn, now i gotta re post my pics.


----------



## drnitrus

lookin good fellas


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 3 2008, 03:33 PM~10326690
> *lookin good fellas
> *


x2
nicw way to start this thread off !!!
all are EXCELLENT :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Apr 3 2008, 04:36 PM~10326726
> *x2
> nicw way to start this thread off !!!
> all are EXCELLENT  :thumbsup:
> *


X3....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 3 2008, 04:24 PM~10326623
> *damn, now i gotta re post my pics.
> *


 yes sir. post em up homie, show the line up . 57 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 3 2008, 04:33 PM~10326690
> *lookin good fellas
> *


 thanks doc


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

thats fukin awsome bro i love it.. id drive it if it was real ...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Apr 3 2008, 04:36 PM~10326726
> *x2
> nicw way to start this thread off !!!
> all are EXCELLENT  :thumbsup:
> *


 thanks big homie.


----------



## SidewayzS15

Ok heres what is all on my workbench guys!!! The civic is going to be a full blown show car, going to suicide the other door. The lambo door not only opens up but it also opens like a regular door thanks to the double hinge I designed. The s-10 has been on teh side for a very long time, lacking a detailed chassis I have little motivation for this. I just made peices that are going to hold the axles where I want them and called it a day lol. The hood is a resin one I picked up at NNL forgot the maker of it, great quality and fit perfect though!!! The hotrod thing was my attempt at a completely one off model as the roof was grafted to a old caddy body i cut down. Still debating on what to do with this. Want to finish it but I have no idea what type of chassis to build for it. If anyone has an pics of rods like that pm me some pics so I can get an idea on what type of chassis these cars ride on. Last but not least is my Caddy with the Silverado clip. Instaed of trashing teh caddy kit I put the chevy clip on it and salvaged it. The caprice has an interesting story. My friend painted it and was about to finish it. He cleared it and the roof kind of melted and caved in, not like really bad but noticable. I took it off his hands blew the top off, shortened the rear a good inch or so, and it is now on its way to being a custom roadster!!!


----------



## Diamond502

all are looking good!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah!! dont really matter that i gotta repost my shit again, especially with a lineup on all that good quality. Thats what were aiming for, specialty rides with some extreme makeovers in exteriors and interiors. On the lowrider traditionals, make em super slick & clean thru-out, like a real 1:1 should look like.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ill start off with my civic named: suicidal tendencies


----------



## 2lowsyn

that wite civic is guna be sick. the rear is guna be like one i made befor
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o3/uplo...gs/100_0544.jpg
civic rear bumprer on the stang
(still in ther works)


----------



## SlammdSonoma

next in line is *suprified*


----------



## SlammdSonoma

my w.i.p. of the 1:1 called *dragula*
































the 1:1


----------



## Diamond502

what hilux kit did you use, and what motor is that?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

it was the white hilux, and the engine is out of the F&F Supra, the orange one. the engine, NOS bottles and seats were kitbashed out of it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

heres a pic before i started cuttin up the hole in the hood. between my other builds


----------



## SlammdSonoma

heres one i did a year ago. i got the snaptite kit free from my 1:1 model club and kitbashed to get this. engine was used from a 67 chevelle 396, STS-V caddy clip add-on, smoothed the tailgate & rollpan as one tailskin, shaved all existing handles, completely scratchbuilt cantilevered-airbag frame with additional 5th wheel hitch. 6 20" hoppin hydro spoke rims, scratchbuilt the cowl hood, interior is completely from the STS-V caddy. and built the 5th wheel trailer tongue on the testors hot metal trailer to match.

the car on the trailer is my workshop 57. the name of the workshop is represents is *wizard werkz*


----------



## [email protected]

sidewayz......... finish that dime homie, and brian, that helix with the supra motor is bad ass, and that doulie is crazy smooth. nice work fellas .


----------



## kykustoms

dropped that 65 is nice as hell makes me wanna build a lowrider again
sideways i love the 99 and i remember the dime and the ratrod 
slammed that dually is tyght i was wantin one of those lacs to use the front on somethin but u beat me to it but it would look cool next to my dodge if i ever finish it lol


----------



## kykustoms

heres a few i finished a while ago 
55 with 99 frontend and taillights
















72 chevy cut down to short bed tube chassis viper motor ect

















454ss basic quick build
















crew cab dually started as a tahoe and a dually kit mated them chopped the top opened the doors custom everything would have been better but i built it in 4 months for a contest on sae
























datsun custom front bumper shaved everything with h2 kit decals
















pic b4 decals 








dakota cut down to stnd cab used viper srt kit parts on alot of this one
















lightning finished all but the hood lmao


----------



## Guest

Alot of great looking builds Dynasty.


----------



## Diamond502

looking good homies


----------



## rollinoldskoo

keep on building guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STUNNABOI

i love your builds guys!!! i guess you won't be seeing much of me any more im out of the club!! sorry i let ya guys down


----------



## SlammdSonoma

looking great guys, top notch stuff all around!


----------



## SidewayzS15

Yea I really should but I am at a standstill on what to do with paint and what not, plus I am really motivated on that impala build. Still need to find a hood, grill, and bottom half of the dash. If anyone has anything let me know!!! Expect a build thread for it soon


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 4 2008, 11:37 AM~10333299
> *looking great guys, top notch stuff all around!
> *


 x-2 homies


----------



## regalistic

my first build as a club member....


----------



## 408models

> Ok heres what is all on my workbench guys!!! The civic is going to be a full blown show car, going to suicide the other door. The lambo door not only opens up but it also opens like a regular door thanks to the double hinge I designed. The s-10 has been on teh side for a very long time, lacking a detailed chassis I have little motivation for this. I just made peices that are going to hold the axles where I want them and called it a day lol. The hood is a resin one I picked up at NNL forgot the maker of it, great quality and fit perfect though!!! The hotrod thing was my attempt at a completely one off model as the roof was grafted to a old caddy body i cut down. Still debating on what to do with this. Want to finish it but I have no idea what type of chassis to build for it. If anyone has an pics of rods like that pm me some pics so I can get an idea on what type of chassis these cars ride on. Last but not least is my Caddy with the Silverado clip. Instaed of trashing teh caddy kit I put the chevy clip on it and salvaged it. The caprice has an interesting story. My friend painted it and was about to finish it. He cleared it and the roof kind of melted and caved in, not like really bad but noticable. I took it off his hands blew the top off, shortened the rear a good inch or so, and it is now on its way to being a custom roadster!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DON'T KNOW IF YOUR ALREADY GONNA DO THIS BUT THAT WOULD BE COOL TO MAKE THIS INTO THE NEWER TAHOES. MIGHT NEED SOME TWEEKIN HERE AND THERE BUT THAT WOULD BE SICK. JUST A THOUGHT. :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

some realy good work going on in here .WOOOoooo


----------



## tequila sunrise

noticed that our page is always on the first page. talk about TTT!!!


----------



## SidewayzS15

Damn I really like that caddy man!!! You even got dynasty on the deck lid lol. Not usually a fan of graphics on cars unless they are pretty intense but that flow very well with the wheel combo you chose and the silver and gold is balanced very nicely. Great build!

Plans for the truck were just to swap teh clips as the hatch fitment sucks on this and is probably going to be shaved. Was building it as a tow pig for my silverado!


----------



## ElRafa

Damn you guys are killin it. Slammed that CTS front on that Dullay always trips me out when I see it


----------



## [email protected]

i got the promo in color


----------



## [email protected]

dont wanna forget about the 6 duece























































all duplicolor from primer to clear, and shes like glass


----------



## BODINE

what kind of duplicolor clear?

are different ones?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 5 2008, 06:50 PM~10342967
> *what kind of duplicolor clear?
> 
> are different ones?
> *




ill check when i get home, i think there is clear for the truck paints and then there is reg. clear, its in the smaller cans, right next to the 4.99 cans of touch-up colors! but i will for sure check when i get home


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Elrafa...good to be trippin homie...lol

dropped, you aint kiddin like glass!...hell my paint jobs arent that smooth, til after i polish em out.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 5 2008, 07:05 PM~10343024
> *Elrafa...good to be trippin homie...lol
> 
> dropped, you aint kiddin like glass!...hell my paint jobs arent that smooth, til after i polish em out.
> *


 i havent even polished them at all yet, and you got a pm coming bri.


----------



## kykustoms

damn that monte is fuckin nice dropped


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 6 2008, 12:09 AM~10344769
> *damn that monte is fuckin nice dropped
> *


 thanks homie.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 6 2008, 12:09 AM~10344769
> *damn that monte is fuckin nice dropped
> *


 thanks homie.


----------



## SidewayzS15

Yea all the builds in here look great guys!! Let me ask you one question though... What the hell is a promo, is it a type of model you build of a limited edition model. Sorry kinda lost here lol


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Apr 5 2008, 09:59 PM~10345062
> *Yea all the builds in here look great guys!! Let me ask you one question though... What the hell is a promo, is it a type of model you build of a limited edition model. Sorry kinda lost here lol
> *


They were basicly simplified plastic models that dealerships used to sell in the gift shops. I think they would give you one that was similar to your car when you bought one.

Promos were started in the '50s I think, and were pretty common through to the early '80s. The last plastic promos I can remember seeing were the Oldsmobile Auroras, and Intrigues.

Here's a pic of an Aurora I picked up on Ebay,










Geo Storm,










Chevy Monza,










'82 El Camino,











They are basically plastic models that are pre-assembled using a "melting" technique instead of glue. No opening hoods, and one piece chassis with metal axles.


----------



## [email protected]

thats it right there, its a body, full frame, interior tub, and glass, and thats it,


----------



## SidewayzS15

oooo gotcha thanks for clearing that up for me man!! I thought it was a style to build a model or something. Sounds cool though, be fun to add soem crazy detail to these!!!


----------



## SidewayzS15

Heres the pics of the caprice roadster, build topic is up now and has all the info in there. Check it out guys!!!


----------



## [email protected]

this is number 3 for 2008


----------



## SidewayzS15

Damn son looks really fucking clean!!! Really like the gold spokes on there, they fit perfecct. Tan interior set it off real nice too, gave it that lux look


----------



## [email protected]

im not a big fan of gold spokes, with chrome trim on the car, but i had no chrome wheels, and it didnt turn out to bad tho, thanks homie.


----------



## kykustoms

the impala is commin out cool rick and jeff that monte is sweet i like the wheels on it too tho i dont usually like chrome trim with gold wheels either


----------



## SidewayzS15




----------



## SlammdSonoma

sweet build!!


----------



## Linc

that looks rad! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 7 2008, 04:47 PM~10356608
> *that looks rad! :biggrin:
> *


 fuckin right. :biggrin:


----------



## SidewayzS15

hahah yea this club made a pretty big impact in the new thread huh? I say we post a list of all the members up in the first post so everyone knows whos in it ya know? That is if you can edit posts seeing as I still cant seem to figure that out on this board...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Apr 7 2008, 06:33 PM~10357552
> *hahah yea this club made a pretty big impact in the new thread huh? I say we post a list of all the members up in the first post so everyone knows whos in it ya know? That is if you can edit posts seeing as I still cant seem to figure that out on this board...
> *


 im glad dynasty inspired you homie, and ill see about posting up names in the 1st post,


----------



## SidewayzS15

Yea I guess it really did. Probably wouldnt have dug out the caprice if I wasnt apart of this haha. I dont know I just really wanted to do something diff so the club would have a good image of clean one off builds! Now I just need to finish this so I can finally build a low low


----------



## jt2020

Here are some of my better builds I will be posting more on my photobuck account soon. I will also post my 49 flip nose that I have chopped, decked, filled, and grafted on. It will also have a killer stance to it. Thanks for the invite to the club. I hope these model add to the rest of the good ride here at D.M.C.C



















































Enjoy


----------



## [email protected]

damn homie............ that wip with monte SS front clip is bad ass, nice builds as well, and welcome to dynasty.


----------



## SidewayzS15

Wow those look amazing bro welcome to dynasty!!! This club is growing fast, you kept to your werd dropped, I respect that in a club leader, you keep this up well be presidential status in no time hahaha


----------



## kykustoms

welcome to the club that van is badass
and sideways that impala is lookin nice


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE VATO-DAMN HOMIES YOU GUYS ARE TURNIN OUT TO CLEAN ASS RIDES, KEEP IT UP..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Apr 8 2008, 12:11 AM~10360616
> *Wow those look amazing bro welcome to dynasty!!! This club is growing fast, you kept to your werd dropped, I respect that in a club leader, you keep this up well be presidential status in no time hahaha
> *


i cant take credit 4 the latest gem, that was brian aka slammdSanoma hes VP and doin a great job.


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 7 2008, 08:15 PM~10360157
> *damn homie............ that wip with monte SS front clip is bad ass, nice builds as well, and welcome to dynasty.
> *


X2 thats a bad ass car ? idk what is it realy .


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Apr 8 2008, 12:37 AM~10360883
> *ORALE VATO-DAMN HOMIES YOU GUYS ARE TURNIN OUT TO CLEAN ASS RIDES, KEEP IT UP..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 thanks homie.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:0 THOSE ARE SOME BAD ASS BUILDS BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:worship: lol, thanks for the props Jeff, man really this club has come a long ass way since ......last year?? i mean i can definitely pick & choose some up and coming builders, as well as some of the old dawgs ive talked with and know over on other model forums. Its just great that they wanna collaborate together in a club that likes to build bombed out bad ass off the wall cool rides. Yanno what i mean ? :biggrin: i got another one on the line soon nuff...check him up soon


----------



## [email protected]

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tequila sunrise

damn i need internet at home so i can post pics


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah NOOOO SHIT!!! LOL

anyways...the past two days i been completely off the builders stone & doing something that ISNT me at all. Im doin one thats BONE stock, and as original as the 1:1 that its to mimic. My dad traded a '99 Lightning with less than 5,000 miles + cash for a 1957 ford fairlane 500, 2 door hardtop about a year ago. Since then he has collected many 1st 2nd & best of show awards with this car. He has went and put a continental kit on the back & it makes this car just look sahhweeet.

The colors are seafoam mist green & antique white ( called something else in 57),
interior is white with green insets--thats done already. This is the first car that ive ever BMF'ed. Side skirts are scratchbuilt but match the 1:1 car, and yes the conti. kit does function as well. I laid 1 coat of clear down & will put another down tomorrow so i can wet sand it later.


























heres the conti. kit before paint


----------



## SidewayzS15

Wow looks good man, maybe a little clean up on the continental kit before you went to paint but still looks good none the less. Also what is the black dots on the door? Dont mean to nit pick but those are two things that really stuck out to me, the finished product looks great and the foiling is really good, I never could do that lol.


----------



## [email protected]

nice work brian, and those black dots look like some over spray or something, get some high grit polishing cloth, and some water, and that should come right off, and im gonna edit the 1st post and include everyones name in the club, so if you want your name up, pm me with name, and what you want put up. and great work everyone.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

actually i think its some dust particles that landed on it during the drying of the clear, itll come off when i wet sand it. I admit this thing IS NOWHERE near perfect, there some areas where the paint didnt stick, or it was scratched...etc...the green paint is from a paint store & meant for doing cabinets or some kind of trim in a house ( my dad did that color & said that if it comes out funny its on his hands). he wasnt worried that it wasnt perfect...besides the 1:1 is, thats what matters. :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

damn i need a computer at home :tears: :tears:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 10 2008, 06:49 AM~10380347
> *nice work brian, and those black dots look like some over spray or something, get some high grit polishing cloth, and some water, and that should come right off, and im gonna edit the 1st post and include everyones name in the club, so if you want your name up, pm me with name, and what you want put up. and great work everyone.
> *


i don't have anyone after me, so im not afraid to say on internet. mike acosta. my social security and banking account #;s are _ _ _-_ _- _ _ _ _ ...:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 10 2008, 06:16 PM~10384961
> *damn i need a computer at home :tears:  :tears:
> *


<---selling a computer. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well since im waiting on paint to dry on the 57, i been trying to get the rearend for my 1:1 to built... :uh: which just isnt feesable with the rearend placement & the frame setup....im completely lost on it even when i look at the 1:1. its like ill have to cut out most of the frame to get it to have clearance for anything!!!.


Also im trying to gather up some ideas for a frame that i can do with 1/8" square styrene..---Jake, you got any pics that might help this poor white boy out? Or anyone for the matter? Its goin under the 1/20 xplorer btw.


----------



## kykustoms

heres a few pics for inspiration slammed


----------



## SlammdSonoma

im also gonna try & do a liftable front suspension with this one & ive studied the astro van frame up front & what you used...got that bought and ready to bust a move!! :biggrin: thanks for the pics!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 10 2008, 08:22 PM~10384994
> *<---selling a computer. :biggrin:
> *


 what kind and how much? and ill throw in some loot 4 a pendent 2 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

jake homie, your a wiz with those frames, gave me big ideas, i realy like the 1 where the frame goes under the rearend, thats crazy and you dont have 2 cut out the bed with that huh?


----------



## jt2020

Here is the last creation to breath life off the bench let me Know what a think. It will be dark blue metallic, on the ground with a big block also will have tuck and roll. The hood will get filled in as well. The topped has been chopped, the hood hs been decked.




























Enjoy tell me what you think so far.


----------



## [email protected]

:0 very nice work homie


----------



## kykustoms

jt that truck is tyght the 72 grill looks cool on it
and dropped the frame should clear but u might have probs with the axel hitting the bed and the pumkin might nead to go threw but other than that u could bd it without raisin the whole floor


----------



## kykustoms

slammed im glad i inspired u to do a working suspension its not that hard to do just getting the pivot points in the right place to keep from too much neg or pos camber i usually mount the bottom and raise it to its highest point and make the spindle parallel to the frame


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah i saw what ya did with it & even put the same kinda thing on the 1:1 BUILD..LOL.

I started it today, may get some of it done for a few pics later on today. But ive also got myself in the SHUT THE FUCK UP BUILD BUILD OFF....i got one that i been wanting to build since i got last months truckin magazine..its perfectly dooable, i starting with a 50 ford f-1 (its a 51 in the mag but that can be changed), truck has been lowered, rear fenders were widened 2", everything was removed in the sense of chrome (all shaved). Engine was given from a race prepped Crown Vic, called the Terminator with 540HP.....

if ya have the subscription with the Godfather Customs panel HHR on it, thats the one...im building the make-a-wish truck in and out.

here what im starting with & a pic of what it looks like

















also if any of yas have some rims off of a Ford GT, i need em desperately for this build. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

oh yeah, Jake, have you done a frame with Independent rear suspension bychance? ive done one for cadzilla but worked a mazda rearend into it...im wanting to do that to the xplorer but i havent a clue how to get it that way scratchbuilt.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

one more post today...worked on Xplorer's frame most of the day, didnt get shit done like i wanted cuz i dont really have the O-rings for the bags to go further--will go get em here in a lil bit. But i think im gonna go with the design on the page in a modified version of a cantilever i have in mind.


























tell me whatcha think...

im love puttin a scratchbuilt frame together, the mind can go wherever ya want it to!!


----------



## 2lowsyn

them frames are bad ass think you guys can make me one for a hummer?if you pm me i give details on what i need it for and want it to do. $$$$$


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hmm let jake go for that one, im still trying to perfect the building process on it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

found us on page two...


anyways, got some more done with the xplorer project. Went & got some #78 o-rings for my bags, i got the setup the way i want it, gotta do the front end still but got some mock up pics of how the rearend will be laid out. Ill be adding some shock absorbers in there as well for good measure. Heres my custom cantilever design.



























and some misc. shots of how the xplorer sits on the frame. ive also bodydropped the interior tub, it'll need some work around the canti's but ill get-r-dun


----------



## EVIL C

Nice work


----------



## Diamond502

:cheesy:

looking damn good, homie!

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

looks good bri, i need 2 get one of those exploders. haha and i just spent 2 hrs cleaning up this 71inp resin, anybody know how 2 straitin out a resin body? its warped pretty bad.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ive heard to put it in boiling water...but i wouldnt try it unless someone else tells ya that.


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

frames lookin good slammed ive never done a working irs but ive cut the pumpkin and made one before on my 1/20 nissan to make it working u could use tubes for the axels with string to make them moveable i was plannin on this on my 1/20 toyota that has a arms all around just never got that far cause i was going to do working bags that lift with air lol i had a bag that worked just got tired of it after a couple issues but i plan to bring it out after i finish a couple i was gonna do the shut up and build off i went and got a 67 impala then i noticed there was 2 others in it and since i havnt build a lowrider in so long i figured id b wasting my time lmao


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 12 2008, 02:17 PM~10399301
> *looks good bri, i need 2 get one of those exploders. haha and i just spent 2 hrs cleaning up this 71inp resin, anybody know how 2 straitin out a resin body? its warped pretty bad.
> *


Hot water.. not boiling.. and dont set in in there and walk away.. put it in there for a few seconds just enough to get the resin warm.. Pull it out and tweak it.. then hit it will cold water.. repeat as needed..


----------



## jt2020

I have been working on making a frame for my Ford all day thanks to you guys and your good pick. I have had alittle bit of luck. I have the front done and will be working on the back half. Does any one got a good picture of the front so I can compare. Thank for any help you can give.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 12 2008, 05:44 PM~10399733
> *Hot water.. not boiling.. and dont set in in there and walk away.. put it in there for a few seconds just enough to get the resin warm.. Pull it out and tweak it.. then hit it will cold water.. repeat as needed..
> *


 thanks homie, im try that.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ughh..not really, thats where im stumped at the moment. I have an idea but i cant draw it out to save my life... :biggrin:


----------



## westempire

I’ve been traveling for work, so no time to build or work on anything :angry: 
Finally back off the road… Now it’s time to get busy! Here are some of my old builds & a couple of projects in the works.

61 Hard Top
















64 Convertible
















56 Custom
















OG 64
















96 Explorer
























Silver 64


























Project Cars








Trunk Mock Up









I had this cutlass in my junk/parts bend. It was messed up pretty bad, but I decided to salvage it. I cleaned it up, chopped the top off & threw some primer on it… thinking I’ll make it into a street hopper that’s kind of banged up from dippin 2 hard. :biggrin:








More to come soon


----------



## 2lowsyn

did you try making the boyd cotingtion car with the 56 costom ?
anyways NICE RIDES clean car smooth b-e-u-te-full


----------



## SlammdSonoma

looking good in your corner westempire...good builds at hand!


got some more of my S.T.F.U. build finished, front fenders are all shaved up & smoothed clean, door handle holes & driver side mirror hole is filled, cleaned the hood up of excess flash, removed the body line on the back of the cab to smooth it out. Im aiming for it to be this low as well, but not sure on the rims thats on it yet. Still would love to get my hands on some GT rims for it.

































low enuf bitches?? :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

could go a lil lower 







:roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i intend on it...low enuf to bury the competition


----------



## 2lowsyn

or just keep pushing them with the bumper cus the never guna make it under the truck LOL


----------



## kykustoms

nice ass rides westempire and slammed u deff nead to trim the front fender to level it out other than that its lookin tyght i almost bought that truck but got the 67 instead for a change of pace


----------



## [email protected]

its good too see you back westempire. builds and projects looking clean homie, how long are you home?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 12 2008, 10:55 PM~10401276
> *i intend on it...low enuf to bury the competition
> *


 now now undead. :biggrin: calm it down. looks real good, you painting it the same color as the one in the mag.?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

all those builds look clean bro keep up the good werk


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah, as far as i know i am...black really scares the shit outta me, if its not done right, it comes out lookin shittier than any other color. Im gonna bite the bullet & do it. The last one i did of this kinda truck i pulled 3rd place in competition drag for a F-1 with a ferrari F1 engine in it..the lights were the air holes, had a hood scoop made from the F1 scoop on the car, big bubble tires in back & skinnies up front. Painted it plum crazy purple.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 12 2008, 09:59 PM~10402226
> *yeah, as far as i know i am...black really scares the shit outta me, if its not done right, it comes out lookin shittier than any other color.  Im gonna bite the bullet & do it.  The last one i did of this kinda truck i pulled 3rd place in competition drag for a F-1 with a ferrari F1 engine in it..the lights were the air holes, had a hood scoop made from the F1 scoop on the car, big bubble tires in back & skinnies up front.  Painted it plum crazy purple.
> *


I used to hate black paint too, until I got some Testors Custom Lacquer System Gloss Black. It lays down REAL smooth, and covers real well.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

cool, ill look out for it...what did you use under it as a primer?


----------



## [email protected]

im with pokey on that one, the testors custom laquer system does work realy well, lays nice, i used it on my monte for the pro-street build off.


----------



## jt2020

I also have used the new Testors paint and I also have really enjoyed it. That is what I used on my van.


----------



## Diamond502

looking good homies....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 13 2008, 07:06 PM~10406422
> *looking good homies....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 13 2008, 07:41 PM~10406762
> *:thumbsup:
> *


what alls on your table?


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Apr 3 2008, 04:21 PM~10326590
> *Only thing I got done so far is my caddy clipped silverado. I got 3 or 4 projects going on now, some may never see completion. sp are almost there just no motivation so maybe you guys can get the fire lit under my ass lol Ill snap some pics later on of those!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love this truck, homie, but you should have painted the bottom of the bed....lol....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 13 2008, 07:42 PM~10406768
> *what alls on your table?
> *


 my 62 belair, still waiting on parts 2 finish that, a scrap 57 im praticing paterns on, and i just opened up a 57 vett gasser kit, something to pass time till the end of the month.


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 13 2008, 11:30 PM~10408574
> *my 62 belair, still waiting on parts 2 finish that, a scrap 57 im praticing paterns on, and i just opened up a 57 vett gasser kit, something to pass time till the end of the month.
> *


True, u got a PM by the way


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 13 2008, 11:31 PM~10408581
> *True, u got a PM by the way
> *


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 13 2008, 11:30 PM~10408574
> *my 62 belair, still waiting on parts 2 finish that, a scrap 57 im praticing paterns on, and i just opened up a 57 vett gasser kit, something to pass time till the end of the month.
> *


i got to get the nomad body and frame workdone, and then some more sanding on the hilux....


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 13 2008, 10:18 PM~10408492
> *love this truck, homie, but you should have painted the bottom of the bed....lol....
> 
> 
> *


hey bodydropped
I saw this truck in person yesterday and let me tell you it's a beautiful piece !!!
I would not change a thing on it.


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Apr 14 2008, 12:06 AM~10408886
> *hey bodydropped
> I saw this truck in person yesterday and let me tell you it's a beautiful piece !!!
> I would not change a thing on it.
> *


i wouldn't change anything either, just the bottom of the bed, look at this....lol











see what i'm saying?

:dunno:

other than that, OMFG i love it


----------



## Diamond502

BodyDropped, raystrey, phatras, Project59, LowandBeyond, MayhemKustomz, spikekid999, sanchez213, Pokey, Switchblade, CNDYBLU66SS, 85 biarittz

whats up homie?

:wave:


----------



## westempire

Thanks for all you comments homies :biggrin:

Here is my 65 Chevy (newer build-2007)


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn+Apr 12 2008, 08:40 PM~10401202-->
> 
> 
> 
> did you try making the boyd cotingtion car with the 56 costom ?
> anyways NICE RIDES clean car smooth b-e-u-te-full
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie :biggrin: I used the Boyd car for inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2008, 08:43 PM~10401219
> *looking good in your corner westempire...good builds at hand!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Slammd  That ford is coming along nicely bro :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kykustoms_@Apr 12 2008, 09:47 PM~10401563
> *nice ass rides westempire and slammed u deff nead to trim the front fender to level it out other than that its lookin tyght i almost bought that truck but got the 67 instead for a change of pace
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 12 2008, 10:11 PM~10401713
> *its good too see you back westempire. builds and projects looking clean homie, how long are you home?
> *


  thanks bro it’s good to be back. I’m home for the next 3 weeks, I plan on using this time get some of those lingering projects done.


----------



## kykustoms

what kinda projects u got goin west empire ur cars are badass and i cant wait to see what u got commin


----------



## SidewayzS15

For the show the bottom of the bed actually was painted semi gloss black!!!


----------



## kykustoms

i noticed it wasnt painted to im glad u got it painted so how did u do at the show rick?


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Apr 14 2008, 04:15 PM~10413477
> *For the show the bottom of the bed actually was painted semi gloss black!!!
> *


----------



## SidewayzS15

Didnt place but had a great time and learned quite a lot on minor detailing and got a lesson from peter lombardo on hinging doors!


----------



## Diamond502




----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Apr 14 2008, 08:50 AM~10411028
> *Thanks for all you comments homies :biggrin:
> 
> Here is my 65 Chevy (newer build-2007)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 65 looking good homie!!


----------



## Diamond502

Where Is Everyone Hiding?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

this is fukin clean homie Dammm  ... where you been dogg :uh: ???


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 14 2008, 10:00 PM~10416447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is fukin clean homie Dammm   ... where you been dogg :uh: ???
> *


X2


----------



## Diamond502

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BodyDropped, SlammdSonoma


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 14 2008, 10:20 PM~10416634
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BodyDropped, SlammdSonoma
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yuppers im in herre...back from a funeral. Empire..that 65 is exactly what i want in a 1:1..clean built my friend.


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 14 2008, 10:24 PM~10416697
> *yuppers im in herre...back from a funeral.  Empire..that 65 is exactly what i want in a 1:1..clean built my friend.
> *



u get my last PM?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yup, i msged ya back. u get it?


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 14 2008, 10:26 PM~10416720
> *yup, i msged ya back.  u get it?
> *


not yet, whaen did u send it?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

oh wait no...i got it but didnt leave anything...


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 14 2008, 10:35 PM~10416821
> *oh wait no...i got it but didnt leave anything...
> *


well hit me back


----------



## SlammdSonoma

modelsinc1967 will be putting up pics soon, so when he gets on give em a big Dynasty welcome YALL...later


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 14 2008, 10:51 PM~10417002
> *modelsinc1967 will be putting up pics soon, so when  he gets on give em a big Dynasty welcome YALL...later
> *


Will Do


----------



## [email protected]

may 1st . any body wanna pitch in 4 a pot? hit me up.


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 14 2008, 11:08 PM~10417197
> *may 1st . any body wanna pitch in 4 a pot? hit me up.
> *


 :dunno:

What are you talking about?


----------



## kykustoms

hes talkin bout a dynasty build off for the members to get us all building and show our best skills for bragging rights and possibly a pot if everyone agrees either way im looking forward to this


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 14 2008, 11:13 PM~10417245
> *hes talkin bout a dynasty build off for the members to get us all building and show our best skills for bragging rights and possibly a pot if everyone agrees either way im looking forward to this
> *


Oh, I see, he just posted it up, and I was all like WTF?


----------



## kykustoms

i started a 67 impala the other day and i cut the doors open i want it to be a mild custom quick build and i was wondering if i should do standard doors or go suicide let me have yalls opinions heres some pics


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 14 2008, 08:54 PM~10417669
> *i started a 67 impala the other day and i cut the doors open i want it to be a mild custom quick build and i was wondering if i should do standard doors or go suicide let me have yalls opinions heres some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


suicide! they look way sexier that way!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

looks like the one Low and Beyond had in the works :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 14 2008, 09:00 PM~10417723
> *looks like the one Low and Beyond had in the works  :biggrin:
> *



yea it does alittle. Same color frame and all. :0 :0 :0 


I need to get that back out.


----------



## SidewayzS15

I say regular doors if you are going for a mild look! Im down for this build off though cant wait!


----------



## LowandBeyond

here ya go. Heres one of my 67's. Started to get crazy with it and kinda put er up. 



























I couldn't decide my door either. 




























keep up the good work, and please get me motivated to start back on mine.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn Jake, just seeing you working on a car is weird....lol It looks great btw, i wanna try that one on as well.


----------



## westempire

Wow! those are some nice 67's homies :0 :0 :0 Now I want to do one


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 14 2008, 02:12 PM~10413445
> *what kinda projects u got goin west empire ur cars are badass and i cant wait to see what u got commin
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin: 

I got a few:

96 Caprice (daily driver)
81 Cadi (build for my homie)
64 Mercury
62 Impala Hard top conversion (Original Issue)
66 Impala Wagon
69 Riviera (Tucked on Big Wheels Build Off)
63 Impala HT
87 Cutlass Convertible

I’ll post some pics soon as I get my work area cleared off.


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 14 2008, 03:35 PM~10414056
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: 65 looking good homie!!
> *


  Thanks bro


----------



## Diamond502

:wave:


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum+Apr 14 2008, 08:00 PM~10416447-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is fukin clean homie Dammm   ... where you been dogg :uh: ???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BodyDropped_@Apr 14 2008, 08:03 PM~10416481
> *X2
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks... I travel a lot for work, so I build when I’m not on the road.


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 14 2008, 08:24 PM~10416697
> *yuppers im in herre...back from a funeral.  Empire..that 65 is exactly what i want in a 1:1..clean built my friend.
> *


Cool thanks bro :cheesy:


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 14 2008, 08:51 PM~10417002
> *modelsinc1967 will be putting up pics soon, so when  he gets on give em a big Dynasty welcome YALL...later
> *


Welcome Homie


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 15 2008, 02:35 PM~10422580
> *:wave:
> *


Whut up BodyDropped :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Apr 15 2008, 04:45 PM~10422655
> *Whut up BodyDropped :biggrin:
> *


nothing, sanding on that hilux SUV i made...lol....got a bad cough...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Apr 15 2008, 12:29 AM~10418031
> *I say regular doors if you are going for a mild look! Im down for this build off though cant wait!
> *


 X-2


----------



## SlammdSonoma

got back to building after i got a good long nap in today...it must have helped cuz i went downright ballistic of the 50 F-1 today...she sits flat with the ground now no matter what i do with it. Im happy with therims i got on it, but they'll be different in color when im completely done with it. The A-Arms are one off pieces that Mr. Jake would be totally grateful of..lol

They started with parts box Arms from some other kit ( btw, yall need some a-arms for anything i have a model box full of em for anything), i took the brakes from a Mercedes race car then took the nipple completely off the a-arm that holds the wheel on normally. redrilled big enough for a brass rod piece to pop in--approx 1/2" long, then used styrene tubing that is about 3/8" long to hold the brake in place, bumping it as close to the arm as possible, the other end of the brass rod goes into the rim. this took about 15 minutes.


















while that was setting to dry, i started on the rear end, which the bed is cut in half for the moment...i built a c-notch for where the rearend will be sitting. Once everything i think is cool, ill be building the rear part of the frame from the rest of the frame (stock) as possible, im thinking this will have something like what the xplorer will have. Cantilever setup since theres no room for bags anywhere on it.
And chopped down the front fenders on the bottom part so it lays out clean.


----------



## kykustoms

lookin good slammed so does the front suspension work? and low and beyond that 67 is badass i was thinkin about doing mine crazy but i havnt built a car in so long i just wanted it simple and clean funny we both used gold for the frame haha and slammed it is wierd building a car after doing trucks for so long but i just wanted to change things up a little and to finish something lol


----------



## Diamond502

trucks looking good slammd


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i hear ya..cars are there every now & again for me...

naw the suspension dont work on this one, just some weird pieces to get it like this. The magazine truck im building this to went with a custom fabbed frame so i had to do something other than build anothr one, this was the idea...use the stock one & modify it heavily.


----------



## kykustoms

i got the truckin mag with the truck it is nice this will deff b one of my next kit purchases


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah, the only engine i got thats near what the mag has is the 99 lightning kit.


----------



## Diamond502

what kit are those rims from?


----------



## kykustoms

well i couldnt resist i comitted suicide lol


----------



## Diamond502

:cheesy:

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Apr 15 2008, 10:32 AM~10422553
> *Thanks homie :biggrin:
> 
> I got a few:
> 
> 96 Caprice (daily driver)
> 81 Cadi (build for my homie)
> 64 Mercury
> 62 Impala Hard top conversion (Original Issue)
> 66 Impala Wagon
> 69 Riviera (Tucked on Big Wheels Build Off)
> 63 Impala HT
> 87 Cutlass Convertible
> 
> I’ll post some pics soon as I get my work area cleared off.
> *


 :0 pics!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 15 2008, 09:54 PM~10424830
> *well i couldnt resist i comitted suicide lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 yea man. i like that shit. good choice homie.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

looking damn good jake!!! good to commit suicide sometimes!

the wheels, not really sure...i think they came as a set from hobby lobby, but i cant really remember.


----------



## kykustoms

thanks homies i was gonna go stock but couldnt do it now i wanna go wild with it but ima keep with it and hopefully get it finished either this week or next week then get back on the astro and the dodge i also nead to get the sanoma back out if i have time before the buildoff but i should get at least the dodge done its about 90% right now


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Git R dun :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

i think im gonna do either a 51 fleetline or a toyota pickup for the build off. i have a 62 rag i was thinkin of stripping and completely re do, but nah, i'll start fresh.


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 16 2008, 05:02 PM~10431077
> *i think im gonna do either a 51 fleetline or a toyota pickup for the build off. i have a 62 rag i was thinkin of stripping and completely re do, but nah, i'll start fresh.
> *


 hno:

hurry and choose.....

:wave:


----------



## tequila sunrise

bodine gave me a set of red anodized spokes with tru-spoke knock offs. i have 4 red cars already, but fuck it, i'll make use of the wheels. decisions decisions, kandy/flake, or only kandy...hmm.


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise+Apr 16 2008, 05:02 PM~10431077-->
> 
> 
> 
> i think im gonna do either a 51 fleetline or a toyota pickup for the build off. i have a 62 rag i was thinkin of stripping and completely re do, but nah, i'll start fresh.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by tequila [email protected] 16 2008, 05:11 PM~10431160
> *bodine gave me a set of red anodized spokes with tru-spoke knock offs. i have 4 red cars already, but fuck it, i'll make use of the wheels. decisions decisions, kandy/flake, or only kandy...hmm.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this color maybe?
> 
> hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MARINATE_@Apr 15 2008, 09:07 PM~10424481
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## [email protected]

kandy and flake homie! and for the build off, everyone should start with a fresh kit, just to keep it fair. and any word on the pot? 5 or 1O bills a head? hit me up and let me know homies.


----------



## kykustoms

i think 5 would b best for start but how would we go about doing the pot with everybody from diff places maby have em send it to the winner afterwards and if they dont send it kick em out of dynasty lol hell since its our first buildoff maby we should just do the first for fun and try a pot on the next build just to make sure everybody gets in on it eithre way im in and cant wait to go find what ima build lol


----------



## SidewayzS15

Id rather not build for money to be honest but if thats what you want to do I guess Im down still


----------



## SlammdSonoma

whatever works for me..if i cant supply the $$, ill put up a 2 sets of rims instead. Well work it out somehow.

btw, got some MORE done to the F1 ford...its packing some heat today. the engine bay is completely full of engine, and it all fits under the hood for that sweet sleeper look.

















and a lil more on the frame in the rear..


----------



## Diamond502

what engine is that?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

its outta the 99' lightning kit, was built for another build i was doing.... Thunderkiss 65'


----------



## Diamond502

hno:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 16 2008, 06:23 PM~10433080
> *its outta the 99' lightning kit, was built for another build i was doing.... Thunderkiss 65'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow turn the light off , thats sick ooo or take some day shots still got it ?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeap..let me take a few shots of it... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

yea building for money just sounds nutz, but i thought the money would be good for suplies and stuff for the winner. it was just a thought. no pot, just an all out build for braggin rights, and most of all........... fun.


----------



## SidewayzS15

Damn that looks badass bro keep going on the f100!!!


----------



## kykustoms

lookin good slammed i was gonna join the shut up and build contest but didnt think i would finish in time haha good luck hope u win


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 16 2008, 09:51 PM~10433327
> *lookin good slammed i was gonna join the shut up and build contest but didnt think i would finish in time haha good luck hope u win
> *


i did join being as undead is banned, and needed motivation to finih up the nomad, not gonna finish, not in a hurry, gonna take it real slow... but still joined


----------



## [email protected]

bri......... truck looks bad ass......... but please bring back the stang homie. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah i doubt i finish in time, but this is my determined to build against the best build..lol. Once biggs joined i was like..fuck it, no way ill win. But whatever the hell, ill jump on...my first build off period since i joined last year. If they do a 6 month build off, i might join on another one.

heres pics of thunderkiss '65 (rob zombie song btw)

















2 nos tanks from a Diecast Pro Modz Mustang, battery was moved & i added styrene to the rear seats for all of this...everything in the rear is plumbed in...








nascar fuel cell


----------



## Diamond502

:thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms

i was gonna went out and got a kit and everything but then i saw there was other 67s in the build and im not exactly a lowrider builder anymore so i didnt join lol owell maby next time by the way i was lookin on my old imageshack site and found some old lowriders i built years ago thought id share i know they aint that good but here they r anyway lol








































haha heres my truck back when i had 16" wires on it b4 i got some 18s


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 16 2008, 10:07 PM~10433508
> *i was gonna went out and got a kit and everything but then i saw there was other 67s in the build and im not exactly a lowrider builder anymore so i didnt join lol owell maby next time by the way i was lookin on my old imageshack site and found some old lowriders i built years ago thought id share i know they aint that good but here they r anyway lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha heres my truck back when i had 16" wires on it b4 i got some 18s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:

anymore pics of that red blazer behind what seems to be a old 300c?


----------



## kykustoms

its an extreme kit i changed it up alot but here it is before
























during
















and after








i added the damn decals and didnt like it so i didnt finish haha


----------



## SlammdSonoma

got em from the ole 3-n-1 didnt cha..lol..... got the same decals on my 4X4 hilux.


----------



## Diamond502

that look nice now, which hilux slammd?

BTW, whats ur name?


----------



## kykustoms

yea i like the decals but they came out bad u can see the clear part for some reason so i put it back and will one day remove the decals anybody know a good way to remove decals?


----------



## Diamond502

actually, what are all of your guys names?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

standard cab hilux 4X4, built it in 4X4 slime greem with the same decals, adde a brush guard & scaled tow chain with hooks

the names Brian


----------



## SlammdSonoma

a simple dip in brake fluid work??? lol


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 16 2008, 10:26 PM~10433749
> *standard cab hilux 4X4, built it in 4X4 slime greem with the same decals, adde a brush guard & scaled tow chain with hooks
> 
> the names Brian
> *


pics?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

when i get back on my other comp... i got like 8 computers in this house, the one im usually one that has the camera uploaded to it is in use.


----------



## kykustoms

my names jake and i dont want to remove the paint just the decals guess if i have to i will repaint it


----------



## SlammdSonoma

really not sure how to remove decals, i wouldn think someone here would know.


----------



## phatras

Have the decals been cleared over? If not.. you can take plain tape.. the clear stuff you use for everyday things like scotch tape.. Put it right on the decal and peel it up.. if they have been cleared over.. then your stuck striping it and repainting..


----------



## kykustoms

no they havnt been cleared over i tried masking tape and it didnt work but ill deff try the clear tape thanks phatras


----------



## SidewayzS15

Wow you actually got them wires on your truck hahaha any pics of the truck now?? My names Ricky BTW. I got a lot done on the focus guys, just need to snap some pics and start a new thread for it. The caprice is officially on hold as I dont ahve a hood and it is pointless to keep building it without a hood!


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Apr 17 2008, 01:03 AM~10435421
> *Wow you actually got them wires on your truck hahaha any pics of the truck now?? My names Ricky BTW. I got a lot done on the focus guys, just need to snap some pics and start a new thread for it. The caprice is officially on hold as I dont ahve a hood and it is pointless to keep building it without a hood!
> *


why a new topic for each build start a topic, show a few pics of your builts, and projects, then new pics.... that way they are all in one place


----------



## SidewayzS15

I like having them seperate and bookmarking them so I can keep little build diaries for each...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol, all my builds are on here...if someone wants to see em that close, they can ask me about it. Besides most of mine are older & shitty pics, so im updating them.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

old pics of the *reaper*...totally stock 4X4 hilux with a 1/20 scale brushguard that i converted to 1/24..ive also updated it with adding a tow chain to the guard (not shown)


----------



## tequila sunrise

i need my own computer


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 17 2008, 09:43 AM~10437945
> *i need my own computer
> *


LMAO i know how you feel LOL


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 17 2008, 12:26 PM~10437834
> *old pics of the *reaper*...totally stock 4X4 hilux with a 1/20 scale brushguard that i converted to 1/24..ive also updated it with adding a tow chain to the guard (not shown)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice, any more pics of the supra induced hilux?, mainly wanna see the frame, or did u just drop the engine in there?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

frame wasnt touched at all..the engine however did meet Mr. Dremel, its up to you to decide how much of the engine (if any) you want hanging out the hood. Thats the second one ive built with a supra engine, it will tuck completely under the hood...Project59 ( i think) built one similar with it under the hood.

If ya do put a supra engine in it, you will have to reroute the exhaust i promise ya that.


----------



## Diamond502

i was thinking of redoing rth entire front end


----------



## SidewayzS15

Looks pretty nice bro! The supra hilux is pretty badass too not gonna lie. They need to make some mazda models though, and they need to tool a taco too I wanna make a pink one all shave and call it "Shaved Pink Taco" hahah


----------



## [email protected]

that and some B-22OO too.


----------



## kykustoms

and a 80s ranger hell any truck they havnt done yet lol


----------



## kykustoms

heres a pic right after i put the 18s on lil less than a year ago i started fixing rust on it so some of it is now black primer


----------



## Diamond502

Whats Up Dynasty? :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 



I got part of Similar To A Ant(my hilux) smoothed out

















> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 18 2008, 02:40 AM~10444213
> *heres a pic right after i put the 18s on lil less than a year ago i started fixing rust on it so some of it is now black primer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hno: what are you plans?!? hno:


----------



## [email protected]

jake, crush that bitch, even if your not gonna bag it, do a 5-5 drop, it would look good with them 18s. i had a 98 dime, that i crushed 4-4, with some 225-5O-15s on stock wheels, and it was hammered. i couldnt lay a pop can down on its side,and slide it under my frame. it was low.


----------



## SidewayzS15

had a 2004 awd blazer 3 inch leafs 3 inch blocks, then the 18s with 35 series dropped it another 2 inches, ill post pics when I get home haha. Looks a lot better then it did bro. You still got the etching on the windsheild?


----------



## SidewayzS15

And my boys truck after the repaint!!




















I miss the truck but the same time I dont. Being 4wd lead to massive camber issues in the front and i was going through tires every six months!


----------



## [email protected]

the white one was yours rick? thats clean. with my 5Os on 15s, damn near dropped it anothe 3 inches i bet, with the 4-4 drop, and the 5Os that was almost 7in i bet. my frame was where your exsaust pipe was, right in the middle of that can.


----------



## SidewayzS15

Yea the white one was mine, and my frame was about the same but it was a 4wd! should of seen the faces registering these as 4wd no one believed us haha


----------



## [email protected]

how did you lower the front? and what year is that? 03?


----------



## SidewayzS15

2004 and we used the beltech 3 inch torsion keys and just let them ALL the way out, shit was soft in the front but it was fuckin slammed  All my cars are daily driven I might add


----------



## cruzinlow

much better.... :biggrin:


----------



## SidewayzS15

aw hell yea thats where it should be, come on jake like 150 you can get a 3/3 on it some coils and blocks, or spend the extra and go leafs!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Apr 18 2008, 11:03 AM~10445671
> *much better.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 oh shit!!!! :biggrin: that looks bad ass. looks like it could be bagged there.


----------



## kykustoms

that looks so much better i neada get it done lol i got most of the stuff to bag the front just nead a few things like gauges,pressure switch,some fittings and a relay and i think thats all i can get it all for like 100 bucx just havnt lmao and ricky the etchings are on my sb 85 i plan on doing some on this some day just neada draw some stuff up and do it lol
heres most of what i got
















and a pic during the welding process lol


----------



## Diamond502

Damn, that looks good as hell dropped, now do it!... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

man......... i gotta find me an old dime, or any year for that matter. i had so much fun with my 98, met soo many cool catz that had trucks, and the bitches love um too. hell ill wait till next income tax, and ill hop on something. :biggrin:


----------



## SidewayzS15

Yea truck are real head turners thats for sure!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

u got that right..i love driving mine thru town with the bass bumpin. i was comin into my subdivision today & dropped it all the way down--came by some dude & scared the shit outta him when it started hittin pavement with the frame. I lifted it up and i looked back & his jaw was on the ground..lol.

yeah heres my 86 ranger, 5-6" drop on belltechs finest...
the 93 was also mine, was stock with body kit, 4.0L, 75mph in third gear...yeah it was badass. I call these "the blues brothers".








a lil closer pic at a show...the van was my homies dancer, 4 pumps 4 dumps 12 batteries, could pulla standing 3 wheel & had it ready to come off all 4's 2 foot off the ground. the weekend this was taken he broke his rearend in half before the competition even started... the sentra was my club prezidents car, red with mega flake gold, mrural on the hood of wizard merlin, one pump one dump 2 batteries, standing 3 wheel on the rear on 18" enkei's wheels. Right across from us in the same club a guy had a crx on 13" daytons pullin a 3 wheel as tall as a bowling pin....crazy days round the millenium for me...


----------



## [email protected]

nice dayz up here in the burgh, i put color, foiled and cleared up the 57vett gasser. i know its a gasser, but i need something 2 pass the time, untill the 1st. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

who cares if its a gasser its a model so post some pics mayne


----------



## SlammdSonoma

pics or it didnt happen damnit :biggrin: ... damn i gotta get a new kit for the build off. Guess ill go tomorrow & derive something from hobby lobby. Whats everyne building, or do they know yet?


----------



## tequila sunrise

HOPEFULLY I HAVE GOOD NEWS. im supposed to go to my parents today and move their computer downstairs and hook it up, that will give me opportunity to FINALLY put up my pics. i don't want people to seem like im slackin and just want to fit in somewhere and feel special and wanted, my lady takes care of that. sooo, i'll post what i can tonight :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

nice ill keep an eye out tequila...i have no clue what ima build for the build off i neada go see what my options are hopefully a truck but u never know lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

haha, yeah sure..we all know your special...tard! :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 18 2008, 04:35 PM~10448952
> *HOPEFULLY I HAVE GOOD NEWS. im supposed to go to my parents today and move their computer downstairs and hook it up, that will give me opportunity to FINALLY put up my pics. i don't want people to seem like im slackin and just want to fit in somewhere and feel special and wanted, my lady takes care of that. sooo, i'll post what i can tonight :biggrin:
> *


sweet


----------



## [email protected]

ill see about gettin pics of the gasser up tomorrow, and i have no clue of what im building for the build off yet, i got big plans for whatever it is. haha. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

after this build we should do a buildoff where everyone build the same kit to see what everyone comes up with


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 18 2008, 07:41 PM~10448986
> *haha, yeah sure..we all know your special...tard!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 19 2008, 12:17 AM~10451021
> *after this build we should do a buildoff where everyone build the same kit to see what everyone comes up with
> *


 i like that ideah jake. :nicoderm:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

good thinkin...need to do a poll on that one for sure.

ok, as for me on the f1 build, got a ton of shit done on it. Finally got the rear part of the bed back on & the bed is totally mounted to the rest of the body, and scratchbuilt a bedpan for it. im also piecing panels back in place for where i cut out for the fender & tire clearance--no biggie just a lot of precise plastic fitting.
I also did like the magazine truck did, and filled in the holes in the hood, making it smooth & clean thruout. Got a few more lil nit pick things & ill be ready for paint on the body, the frame & components are a different story.

I did happen to build a new crossmember to hold the tranny up & a new engine mount out of 1/4" square tube. It still lays flat against the ground :biggrin: :biggrin: 

have some pics fer ya--unlike some on here...j/k


----------



## kykustoms

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

thats bad ass bri. and ill get pics up soon funny guy. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

me no funny...dont know what you talkin bout willis... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

YHA ! ! now your low that thing is straite with the ground LOVE IT. is that the way the grill is supose to be ?or did you do that ?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i had an idea just pop in...do any of yall have secrets of the trade---meaning anything you can sling out there for the novice builder into doing mods?

Ill start with a few here: if you have a gap in the plastic your doing, instead of using putty, take some extra styrene & sand it down--and take what is made from it. The extra plastic sanded from it can now be applied into the body without using putty. Take the superglue & dab it on the gap, then sprinkle the *sand* onto the gap...let it dry then you have plastic in the gap that can be resanded out...thats called recycling your plastic.

to cut down on wasted plastic, cut pieces to fit as close as possible, & use the above statement for the rest.

if you dont have styrene sheets, a coke bottle works great for that styrene you need, or even those credit cards you dont need work. OJ bottles do the job as well. thats how i got my start on custom bodywork was with extra plastic around the house...its everywhere, just use that noggin.

share what ya got guys, we can only help this club by giving out pointers to ourselves & to others. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

naw i i did that, the entire truck is goin black, just didnt think a chrome grille would have looked right.


----------



## [email protected]

i dont have any good tips, as my builds are pretty basic right now , with some minor detail, but that was a damn good tip bri. ima have too try that.


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 19 2008, 10:34 AM~10453347
> *i had an idea just pop in...do any of yall have secrets of the trade---meaning anything you can sling out there for the novice builder into doing mods?
> 
> Ill start with a few here:  if you have a gap in the plastic your doing, instead of using putty, take some extra styrene & sand it down--and take what is made from it.  The extra plastic sanded from it can now be applied into the body without using putty.  Take the superglue & dab it on the gap, then sprinkle the *sand* onto the gap...let it dry then you have plastic in the gap that can be resanded out...thats called recycling your plastic.
> 
> to cut down on wasted plastic, cut pieces to fit as close as possible, & use the above statement for the rest.
> 
> if you dont have styrene sheets, a coke bottle works great for that styrene you need, or even those credit cards you dont need work.  OJ bottles do the job as well.  thats how i got my start on custom bodywork was with extra plastic around the house...its everywhere, just use that noggin.
> 
> share what ya got guys, we can only help this club by giving out pointers to ourselves & to others. :biggrin:
> *


LMAO i started useing paper plates in place of the strene paper in do my best cutn up a CD case to fit and or make what i have to 
the coke bottel and credit cards is probly better cus the paper plate will melt if not used corectly .


----------



## SlammdSonoma

very true. You might even try the outside cover off a DVD as well ( as i look at a wall of about 800 behind me)


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 19 2008, 01:59 PM~10453476
> *LMAO i started useing paper plates in place of the strene paper in do my best cutn up a CD case to fit and or make what i have to
> the coke bottel and credit cards is probly better cus the paper plate will melt if not used corectly .
> *


FOR SALE SIGNS.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 19 2008, 03:02 PM~10453855
> *FOR SALE SIGNS.
> *


 truth, got like 5 of those on my bench as we speak.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yuppers... :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

i started cutting up models to fab stuff... wish i didnt now i got parts left of some fairly rare kits now lol good tip slammed i always get the lil pieces that are cut off and stick them in small holes and hit em with a lighter for a sec and push it in with my finger but ur idea sounds like itd work great to


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well i figure it does the same thing as what bondo or putty would do, besides the glue is already there, might as well make it work for ya too.


----------



## kykustoms

yea deff a good idea i do it the other way to use lil scraps that r just sitting on my carpet and the chick bitches bout em so i kill 2 birds with one stone haha


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 19 2008, 03:49 PM~10454125
> *yea deff a good idea i do it the other way to use lil scraps that r just sitting on my carpet and the chick bitches bout em so i kill 2 birds with one stone haha
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

some more f1 pics up....where the hells that gasser at? i think your stiff arming us with that damn car IMO...lol. got some flat black shot on the front fender for now...this is what black is gonna look like. Also some shots of the bed that got done today. Everything around the bedpan was scratch built with pieces...a total of 6 in all cut to fit.



























am i the only tard here building btw?


----------



## [email protected]

tuckin lugs there bri. and ima let the cat outa the bag, im on a psp, computer shit the bed, so i take pics and send it to work with my girl, she uploads 4 me, then i can put them on, and shes been sick as a dog the past 2 dayz, so im lookin at tuesday at the earliest, and im right here watchin hockey, with the gasser kit right in front of me,so i dont know what the rest of the slackers are doin. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ahhh, you ladies man..lol. I feel ya, no biggie..juss wanderin whats up with everyone :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 19 2008, 10:32 PM~10456145
> *ahhh, you ladies man..lol.  I feel ya, no biggie..juss wanderin whats up with everyone :biggrin:
> *


 haha yes sir. hey i cant complain, she bought me a compressor,and a pache airbrush for my birthday.


----------



## kykustoms

i been waiting for a good day to paint to get someshit done on the 67 impala and my girl went to a garage sale yestrday and found a 32 ford kit in plastic wrap for 2 bucx its a real basic kit so ima do it up real quick only thing ima do to it is cut the fenders off and channel the body to make it sit over the frame and im using some detail masters billet specialties halo wheels other than that its box stock lol


----------



## [email protected]

:0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

caught with your mouf open eh jeff? lol....

well there one car yall havent seen in my collection of *done* cars. This one i built last year, got a good $20 deal on a 1/12 scale 64 ford mustang hardtop. Its the one with the yellow car on the box, can be built 1 of 2 ways, so i built the custom version cuz i also bought a bottle of laquer flip flop paint that changed 7 different colors & this car is hard to impossible to get on camera. Looking at it straight on its a dark green, the more ya move, it turns purple then to a red then gold then to green and everything in between. I painted the interior flat white, with flat black insets. The car even has a key in the ignition, yeah i detailed it that much. :biggrin: 

have a peek at it....came out pretty good, the only problem i had was getting the 302 down into the painted body.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

any pics where u can see the car as a whole?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

actually i tried that & it showed it as a big black blob, this digital cam sucks like hell. I can try again tho.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

a few full car pics...doesnt show the beauty of the car.


----------



## spikekid999

you need sun pics. from what i can see though it turned out good


----------



## rollinoldskoo

are those Daisy wheels??? :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i believe those are what they are called, but the kit calls em cragars :dunno: 

ill have to get my room mates cam out & do it.


----------



## Diamond502

T t T


----------



## SlammdSonoma

worked a lil more on the f1 today, got the console & seats a lil closer to being put in--still gotta figure out a color for the interior that'll suit the outside. Tomorrow, will be working on the rollpan and aiming to get the rear setup done (maybe)


----------



## SlammdSonoma

also had a vision last night while i was sleeping--one that actually worked to my advantage. Jake i finally got it bud, the front end WORKS!! i built a set of 4 a-arms that lift the xplorer--i need to attach the rims to it, but im waiting for a color to put on it before i do.

here a few pics of what they look like in a mock up.

























took about 10 minutes to make. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

and the console pics...seats are in the making--from the 49 merc kit.


----------



## SidewayzS15

Damn looks good man!, really likig the size of those wheels what are they off of?

I just went to big lots today guys and got 4 of the 300c uptown kits for 20 bucks! I just got back now adn was messig with it and the kit is of really good quality as well! I am more then pleased with it, as a matter of fact I think Im doing it OOB when I build it! The toher 2 may get combined intoa limo or something crazy i dont know yet but I couldnt pass em up!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

heh, the wheels are from that kit. i have several of em actually. i used the front clip from the caddy & put it on my dually..making it Cadzilla.

yeah its coming along now, the frame wont work completely right yet..the body has to be based on it, but at least i have the front so it'll work. The rearend is a totally different story--not sure ill do it yet.


----------



## [email protected]

DAMN. looks good bri.


----------



## kykustoms

looks good slammed get the top ones mounted and deff do the rear who wants just front adjustability lol


----------



## Diamond502

looks good, get the top ones mounted, and figure out the rear...and your set!


----------



## [email protected]

As promised..the gasser


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 22 2008, 10:48 AM~10475662
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very cool vette 
one question what kit is it


----------



## SlammdSonoma

looks real good jeff, coming along nicely. :biggrin: 



im starting the paint job on the f1, its not gonna be just gloss black---metallic black instead. got the hood coated 3 times + 5 coats of clear...looks damn good!!!
Having to touch up the body & bed a lil bit before i spray it, or it'll look like shit with black.


----------



## Linc

The vette's looking good! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice work! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

did some work on the rear roll pan on the f1, its ready for paint now. the cab & hoods done, now the rest of the truck is ready...will have to wait til tomorrow though--gotta go pick up a mustang GT convertible.

pics:








made it as close as i could to the truck--im not putting a license plate on it


----------



## SidewayzS15

Shit now thats whats up looking good guys!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 22 2008, 02:04 PM~10475875
> *very cool vette
> one question what kit is it
> *


its an old 57 vette gasser kit, from amt, the date on it is 199O, i got it at the flea market for 5 bucks. and thanks homie.


----------



## Diamond502

They are looking good


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 22 2008, 02:11 PM~10475961
> *The vette's looking good!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: nice work! :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie.


----------



## [email protected]

looks damn good brian, your puttin your time in and its showin homie, clean, very clean.


----------



## aztek_warrior

A lot of nice builds, I've been away too long..........
Great work everyone....


----------



## kykustoms

truck is lookin badass slammed u gonna make the deadline? 
dropped that vette looks sweet love the paint i neada get me a godamn polishing kit lol... what wheels u gonna use on it


----------



## Diamond502

Dropped, u get my PM?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 22 2008, 07:37 PM~10478639
> *truck is lookin badass slammed u gonna make the deadline?
> dropped that vette looks sweet love the paint i neada get me a godamn polishing kit lol... what wheels u gonna use on it
> *


 the ones that came with the kit, its basicly box stock.the wheels are like a 5star sorta.and that polishing kit made a huge difference trust me.


----------



## SidewayzS15

Where you get this polishing kit, more importantly what is in it. I got soem compounds and I was going to buy some wetsand paper the other day just wasnt sure of the grit to get so I didnt mess with it and came home to do some research, forgot to until just now haha


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 22 2008, 04:17 PM~10478479
> *looks damn good brian, your puttin your time in and its showin homie, clean, very clean.
> *


thank homie...didnt we build this club on quality NOT quantity? this is to show all of yall proof...it can be done--take your time & things improve & look badass when done.

The black metallic w/ clear is downright sweet as fuck, i have to take pics of this in the sunlight...its way clean for black.

Jake, man i dont know...just getting the body done now, i havent even attached the rear axle on, also havent put paint to the interior yet (maybe tomorrow).
The rest of the truck is getting painted tomorrow, ill try & take outside pics to let yall see the wicked black color.

Also, what do yall think on the rims, all black or should they go a krylon chrome or silver metallic? i cant figure out what i want on them.


----------



## SidewayzS15

all black man, that truck is badass and I have been wanting to builld it for quite some time but I see you got it covered haha Taking your time does make builds come out wayy better, when people go "Oh I made this in a day" I think to myself why? Models are a hobby and is supposed to keep you occupied and help sharpen your creativity and imagination, and most importantly, attention to detail and the smaller things in life (literally haha). I look at those builds and dont get me wrong some of them are pretty nice. But thats just it, pretty nice, not outstanding or show stoppers. Take your time and do the extra detailing dont be worried about how many you crank out because I can gaurentee the one you takea year to build will be leagues better then the 20 you crank out in a month...


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 22 2008, 11:45 AM~10475628
> *As promised..the gasser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Hey dropped, that vette is sweet :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i have pictures of the gloss black thats on the truck...believe me it looks a whole hell of a lot better in the sun ( gotta get pics outside soon)---also have to redo the hood again, it has a nick in it that i didnt see til i took pics.

Overall not a bad paint job, now i gotta do the interior, undersides & shit.
Pics:










































now this is top secret shit here---lol :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

wheres pics of it all stock looking?
ya know, stock rims, not lowered....etc.

:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hah..stock isnt in my vocabulary..so if ya want stock, go somewhere else.


----------



## SidewayzS15

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 24 2008, 08:30 PM~10496049
> *hah..stock isnt in my vocabulary..so if ya want stock, go somewhere else.
> *


:werd: hahah looking good bro really like how this one turned out! Cant wait for some outdoor pics. Also try to get access to a better camera haha jk but seriously I feel that it really in knocking the caliber of your builds and doesnt do them justice!


----------



## [email protected]

ok homies, you can get the polishing kit from www.blackgold.com, its 2O bucks, it comes with cloth, that grit from 24OO,32OO,36OO,4OOO,6OOO,8OOO,and 12OOO grit CLOTH, not paper, its almost like leather sorta,and it work well when you wetsand every coat,primer,color,and clear,and it should come out like glass.


----------



## [email protected]

bri, what about a gunmetal gray for the wheels, with like a gray or like a gray blue interior? just a thought. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 24 2008, 05:17 PM~10494808
> *wheres pics of it all stock looking?
> ya know, stock rims, not lowered....etc.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 ummm what?!?! you better go have your granddad build you a stock one. bri, that shit looks smooth boi. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Apr 23 2008, 09:57 AM~10483488
> *:0 Hey dropped, that vette is sweet :biggrin:
> *


 thanks marcus, and how much longer are you in town?


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 24 2008, 10:50 PM~10497252
> *ummm what?!?! you better go have your granddad build you a stock one. bri, that shit looks smooth boi. :biggrin:
> *


he said that the ride was top secret, we was making fun of undeas white boy's lying...lol


----------



## kykustoms

truck is lookin tyght slammed the murdered out look looks way better on this than some suv lol


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 24 2008, 03:02 PM~10494724
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Slammd I really like the way this looks... loooow and mean :cheesy:


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 24 2008, 08:54 PM~10497308
> *thanks marcus, and how much longer are you in town?
> *


We won't start shooting the next project for a few more weeks (last week in may)  That gives me more time to build :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

so any body have ideas what they r gonna build for the build off? i got the uptown 300c and the donk cadillac at biglots the other day but im not sure if i should use either since i usually build trucks lol


----------



## kykustoms

got me a new tool to help with the fabrication heres my new digital caliper to help make shit exact


----------



## [email protected]

:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: nice pick up jake.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 25 2008, 11:43 PM~10505942
> *so any body have ideas what they r gonna build for the build off? i got the uptown 300c and the donk cadillac at biglots the other day but im not sure if i should use either since i usually build trucks lol
> *


i think i might bring a 56 chevy, or a 6Oimp to the build off. whats everyone else bringin?


----------



## [email protected]

we should test everyones lowrider skillz. :biggrin:


----------



## SidewayzS15

Ive never built a lowrider before *start flaming* haha Just minis, fullsizes, imports and teh ocasional muscle. I got a few cars I want to make lowriders though just need to score some wheels


----------



## kykustoms

we could do that for all i car would give me a reason to start the lac then we could all do a truck or a tuner or whatever


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 27 2008, 09:17 AM~10513054
> *we could do that for all i car would give me a reason to start the lac then we could all do a truck or a tuner or whatever
> *


 we could do that, if everyone wants to, i neve realy finished a mini, and never built a tuner.


----------



## kykustoms

sounds good to me it would get us all to expand our horizon and maby even learn a few techniques for different style cars/builds but either way i think ima build my cadillac for the first build off


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 27 2008, 12:18 PM~10513609
> *sounds good to me it would get us all to expand our horizon and maby even learn a few techniques for different style cars/builds but either way i think ima build my cadillac for the first build off
> *


im down, like the idea, each build off for each style, i know i could learn alot about minis from you guys, anyone else down for making this a lowrider buildoff?


----------



## SidewayzS15

I guess Im down, that means I gotta order some 1109s and some other misc. shit haha.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Apr 27 2008, 03:10 PM~10514499
> *I guess Im down, that means I gotta order some 1109s and some other misc. shit haha.
> *


 i hear ya rick............ i still gotta get some shit myself.


----------



## Diamond502

:wave:


----------



## kykustoms

so is it just me dropped and sidewayz in the lowrider build off or what lmao wtf is everybody how many fools is in this club anyway?


----------



## [email protected]

i need everyone 2 pm me there names again, and we have, [email protected], slammDSanoma, kykustoms,westempire,sidewayzs15, regalistics,tequillasunrise,aztecwarior,and the newguy :biggrin:, and please let me know if i fogot anyone, i dont think i did,but if i did please let me know.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah yeah im down with a lowrider build, i wanna build the 50 chevy truck into a bomb...need to order me some 1109's or the rims from mando...those bitches lookin sweet. Gotta look over some of the other guys builds on here for the idea on the build. 

First i gotts finish with the *murdered black bitch* a.k.a. f1. Havent touched it all weekend--had shit to do, but will be back on it this week to put a pin on this donkey! :biggrin: 

also another note, ive gotten hooked up with Altered Images from the Quad cities as my main car club on my 1:1 ride. ill be atlanta's club chapter prez, wish me luck on it. You can check em out under car clubs on this forum. :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

damn thats a bad ass truck bro . i found a real one for sale here in SA it just the body , but man i know what i would do with it now LOL
nice spin on an old ride


----------



## SidewayzS15




----------



## 2lowsyn

:0 hno: oh boy its almost done. you go to a show and put pics of the real car around the lil one , man thayll probly think it photoshoped LOL to make the small one look big LMAO 
i woul wana see that 
:wave: hows it going you guys


----------



## SidewayzS15

Yea Im pretty excited too. Check out teh build thread got a lot of other shit done on it too!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hey sidewayz, got the hood man...thanks a million, now the civic will be getting the build bill shortly. :biggrin:


----------



## SidewayzS15

Glad to hear it bro cant wait to see it all done up!


----------



## kykustoms

focus is lookin good ricky
so guys ready for the build off i know i am i cant wait to tear into my cadillac so far ive just made a few plans and found some pics for reference...


----------



## SidewayzS15

Thanks man, and I think Im ready, just got to decide which one to do. 65 Impala, the Donky caddy, 59 Impala


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Apr 28 2008, 04:32 AM~10519311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 love it. looks clean as hell homie.


----------



## [email protected]

bring the 59 rick, i still need 2 get some wheels, and some other little things, but still not sure if i wanna bring the 56chevy or the 6Oimp.


----------



## [email protected]

ricky, did you use an airbrush on that focus?


----------



## SidewayzS15

Nope this was strictly rattle cans as I wanted the color to match. I never airbrushed clear before either, just color. My airbrush is kind of weird, doesnt really lay down a smooth coat, kind of spatters. Its clean but I dont now whats going on with it maybe too much/too little air?


----------



## [email protected]

when i first got my airbrush and compressor, i got the testors clear blue comp. and it sucked,it put out to little air, and it spattered like a bitch, took it back and got a pasche comp, 1/1Ohp, and never had that prob. again. try a new compressor. and shit looks damn good for rattle cans, nice work homie.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i bought a used H type compressor to push my badger, havent ever had a problem with it...really the only time i use it is when i spray the flip flop paints ( which will probably be on the ole 50 im doin for the buiold off)...got the paint thing down already homeboyz!

oh yeah, if any of yall have a hobby lobby round ya, check out their coupon page (its 40% off this week)


----------



## [email protected]

:thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 28 2008, 09:01 PM~10526185
> *oh yeah, if any of yall have a hobby lobby round ya, check out their coupon page (its 40% off this week)
> *


go on there website and you can print off the coupons


----------



## kykustoms

nice gonna b fun im ready to start should we wait till thursday or just go ahead? i really wanna start on mine but wanna be honest and not even open all the parts till the start date and is it just sideways slammed dropped and me in the build off?


----------



## SidewayzS15

I got a huge Sears compressor for my airbrush hahaha I usually spray at like 30 but I find it actually works better at like 50. I dont know what the damn problem is


----------



## westempire

Whut Up homies… here is the Riviera that I built for the Tucked on Big Wheels Build Off


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Really clean look to it and it looks like you got the interior deatiled out aswhile !


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Apr 29 2008, 09:29 AM~10530738
> *Whut Up homies… here is the Riviera that I built for the Tucked on Big Wheels Build Off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that rivi is sick as hell bro


----------



## Diamond502

DAMN empire, that riviera is clean as hell, homie, very good job!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

sahweeet one there...i built that one a few years back, its a cool kit, especially with the extra custom parts thats on it..

deep burgrundy, with white interior, 20" hoppin hydros


----------



## kykustoms

west empire that riviera is nice as hell the wheels look good on it and the custom touches u did look great


----------



## Diamond502

Any of youguys have the link for the mini truck topic?


----------



## [email protected]

marcus............ that rivi is clean as hell homie, very nice. and we got 3days left, and i cant wait to start this build off. anyone wanna start early? :biggrin: i game.


----------



## kykustoms

i wanna start early lol i asked yesterday... the cadillac is starin me down and its takin all i got to keep from tearin in but all ive done is open it all the parts are still in plastic


----------



## westempire

Thanks homies for all you comments


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 29 2008, 12:05 PM~10531623
> *Really    clean  look  to  it  and  it  looks  like  you  got  the  interior  deatiled  out  aswhile  !
> *


Cool thanks Mini :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

now what are we doin...like a month build? i couldnt remember...and besides not sure im wanting to do the 50 chevy yet...i gotta run to the hobbylobby 7 see what they have in lowrider automobilia, if they have a kit or two..i may kitbash & come up with something wild. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

ok.......... i say we run a 2month long lowrider build off,from may1st to july 1st, anything goes, then we'll have layitlow do the judging. lets all have fun with this, thats the most important thing. and lets get this shit crackin, and we can start now if you want, i know im dieing to crack this kit open. and just post up in dynastys thread, in stead of starting a new thread.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

sounds downright workable..anyone thats a part of dynasty as a member is invited in this...JUST MEMBERS BUILD.

fuck now the f1 is on the backburner...as well as the civic, and 1:1 build and xplorer...DAMNIT!!!


----------



## Diamond502

How many members do you guys have?


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin: i figured we could start a couple days early, cause i know jake is dieing to get this crackin, i know i am.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

LOL, yeah jakes probably cut the box to shreads by now, chewin on the cardboard!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah, i dont doubt it. im excited about this as well. i see that some of ya's will have a head start on me,...but no worries, ill be pullin off some TOP SECRET shit here soon enuf. yall just wait N see!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

get M dun!! :biggrin:


----------



## SidewayzS15

Im might ahve a delayed start, I still cant decide which to do. Also the focus needs some finishing touches I want to get taken care of before I get too deep into something. Not to mention my work bench is COVERED in focus parts and plastic scaps, gotta clea it off again then Ill start. Should only be a few days delayed, no biggie though!


----------



## kykustoms

finally so are we gonna post pics of the model unmolested with start date? and damn 2 months i thought it was 3 lol owell guess i better do the damn thing ima goto the hobby shop and hope they have some nice wheels and see if i can find anything i can use at hobby lobby then ima pop the box and get some shit going...
ricky what kits u debating on?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah show the box with contents before work has been done--so no cheating (lol).

I just went to hobby lobby, it wasnt worth the trip, same shit. Absolutely No lowriders at all, diecast was shit..same stock crap from last month.... :uh: this fucking sucks. Guess ill be giving beto a donation on some rims!!


----------



## SidewayzS15

donk caddy, 63 impala, 65 impala, I think imma do the 63


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Apr 30 2008, 06:40 PM~10544154
> *donk caddy, 63 impala, 65 impala, I think imma do the 63
> *


 do the damn thang home boi, im bringin the 56chevy, and i might break out the the 61vert too, who knows?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Apr 30 2008, 06:40 PM~10544154
> *donk caddy, 63 impala, 65 impala, I think imma do the 63
> *


 do the damn thang home boi, im bringin the 56chevy, and i might break out the the 61vert too, who knows?


----------



## SidewayzS15

63 with a nice lock up in the rear  some real OG shit right there. already getting some ideas for it


----------



## kykustoms

hell yea 63 is my fav impala i neada goto biglots again hope they have another lac left lol nead 2 to do what ima do to save a lil time but i spent 100$ in suplly todayfinally got a polishing kit and afew other things i been neadin lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol...im thinking if ya get a build done within that 2 months time, you can probably start on another one within this buildoff, tho the way me and jake build we'll be working hard to finish one... :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i changed the color on the rims to what Dropped had suggested, looks a tad better than all black, at least ya can see the damn rims now!! and check just low LOW i can go...and yes ive checked a piece of paper dont have a chance of sliding under there.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

and heres my entry for the build off...its been worked on a tad bit, but since were getting a start on it...it wont matter too much since im lacking on parts.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

oh also..since were in the midst of a club build off, i had this idea when i was goin thru my half built kits...and a what if?.... came to my mind.

What if one of us has a kit thats semi started & has lost interest in it, but wants it to have life, but not to just any one person..but as a club build...would anyone be interested? and what i mean is, one person can do the suspension, another do paint..etc...like their doin on rolling malo. i think its a cool way to keep the club in check with everyone as a whole IMO. And to see who can do what & see where the car ends up and what it looks like in the end....


yall tell me what yall think on this.


----------



## [email protected]

hell yea............ i can do the paint.


----------



## kykustoms

sounds like a cool idea but i gotta focus on the build first and here it is i tok pics w both lac bodies so yall can know i didnt do shit yet lol took the pic 2 and a half hours ago and still havnt done shit but look at it and plan lol


----------



## SidewayzS15

that sounds like a good idea man, but lets get this build off done first!! haha


----------



## kykustoms

i got my first progress pics ive never really liked 2 dr cadillacs so i decided to make mine 4 dr heres the first pics


----------



## westempire

Good progress already homies

Man that ford is looking real good Slammd :thumbsup:  

Still haven’t decided what I’m going to build yet :uh: 

I’ll think on it today and choose tonight!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah the idea can happen after this buildoff.


----------



## lowvanman

ok what happen to the vette gasser i want to see it done 
iam building one also


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@May 1 2008, 02:37 PM~10551801
> *ok what happen to the  vette gasser i want to see it done
> iam building one also
> *


 i put it on the back burner for now, im tryin to focus on the build off for now.


----------



## [email protected]

server.


----------



## [email protected]

server strikes again.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

you just got served BITCH! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 1 2008, 07:02 PM~10553895
> *you just got served BITCH! :0  :biggrin:
> *


fuckin right. damn server.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

any progress guys? havent seen or heard anything yet. 

My pink panther 50 isnt seen much today...i moved it but thats all ive done to it. Not really sure how to build the undersides..if it should lay low, or locked up or cali style or front dropped...fucking decisions!! :angry:


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 30 2008, 11:36 PM~10548904
> *i got my first progress pics ive never really liked 2 dr cadillacs so i decided to make mine 4 dr heres the first pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


heres last nights progress aint touched it yet today but i will


----------



## [email protected]

ass up, face in the weeds, just my .O2 :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 1 2008, 05:29 PM~10554509
> *ass up, face in the weeds, just my .O2 :biggrin:
> *


ass up face in the pillow :biggrin: ... o u ment his truck


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 1 2008, 08:31 PM~10554524
> *ass up face in the pillow :biggrin: ... o u ment his truck
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: just how i like it.


----------



## westempire

OK here's mine


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thinkin i may go with a different one,..this trucks gonna be a pain in my ass...

im wantin to do another 65 impy...been a loong time since i did one of those.

Also i am one step closer to finishing up the f1, the interior is in, need to put the windows & shit in, and polish it out...and do a rearend setup for bags or something to it..other than that...shes done.

ill be behind in this build off, but i need a respectable model to work with first off.


----------



## kykustoms

damn i was lookin foward to seein that 50 as a lowrider they r one of my favorite trucks as lowriders but hope u get something u want anyway
and west empire good choice anybody else in on this or is it just me dropped slammed and empire?


----------



## SidewayzS15

Im doing the 63!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well i have an idea for it, but the color pink on it is needing a spankin color with flake. Besides i think im supposed to be waiting on a care package from a good friend here in the club--so til it arrives, im not sure what im building. LOL


----------



## [email protected]

Finally got this off of the bench and ready for the build-off


----------



## kykustoms

o i forgot bout u ricky my bad... its a five way battle for the championship belt who will end up the last man standing to become the first ever dynasty mcc heavywieght champ of the world


----------



## tequila sunrise

hopefully i can get internet access at my parents' house and post pics. just got done re-painting a die cast 1/24 60 impala vert. i used the duplicolor metal specks and sprayed kandy brandywine on top with enamel clear. came out bad ass. i'll have that pic up tonight or tomorrow along with my other recent builds


----------



## regalistic

sup fellas, i been busy as hell at work (which is the only place i have internet access) so i havent posted in a while. but thats not to say i aint been buildin. i have finished caprice and started on a 66 chevell wagon. i will try to get some picks up asap.


----------



## SidewayzS15

niiice cant wait to see them guys! Im now undecided once again about what to build. I guess I just need to order some wires and get to it!


----------



## kykustoms

come on ricky u cant go wrong with a 63 impala and regalistic are u gonna join the contest to?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Jake, YOU ARE the heavy weight in our group...LOL j/k. Yeah whos gonna come out the closet & build something down & dirty for this thang? 

Havent touched the panther today either--had friends in from outta town so had to see the *world of coke*...all that shit in ATL is a tourist trap from ungodly HELL!!!

Will try & start something on it tomorrow...if i DO do it its gonna have to go front up ass down...just seem to like the way that looks on the oldies.


----------



## [email protected]

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

ima try my best to become the heavy weight...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 3 2008, 01:32 AM~10564819
> *ima try my best to become the heavy weight...
> *


better hit up mickey Ds then. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 3 2008, 10:44 AM~10567445
> *better hit up mickey Ds then.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


hit up the buffet :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

shit if we r talkin actual wieght then yea id b considered a heavy wieght and im bettin im not the only one of us huh lol on that note what yall fools weight im at 195 lbs what bout yall


----------



## [email protected]

im pushin 18O, but im 6' too.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 3 2008, 08:20 PM~10568285
> *im pushin 18O, but im 6' too.
> *


I'm not in your mcc but you guys are tiny. Im pushin 3 bills at 6'4


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 3 2008, 08:25 PM~10568313
> *I'm not in your mcc but you guys are tiny.  Im pushin 3 bills at 6'4
> *


 your a big dude. wouldnt want to see you in no dark alley. :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 3 2008, 08:37 PM~10568407
> *your a big dude. wouldnt want to see you in no dark alley. :biggrin:
> *


I wouldnt want to see myself in a dark alley. My shadow wouldn't fit on any of the walls.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 3 2008, 08:38 PM~10568415
> *I wouldnt want to see myself in a dark alley. My shadow wouldn't fit on any of the walls.
> *


it would be fun to go out drinkin with you homie, nobody would say shit.


----------



## SidewayzS15

190 6'2 haha cant wait to get a start on this though guys. Finally got the focus all fixed and back in primer, just needs some mior touch ups here and there but its definetely getting some new life again!!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@May 3 2008, 08:57 PM~10568505
> *190 6'2 haha cant wait to get a start on this though guys. Finally got the focus all fixed and back in primer, just needs some mior touch ups here and there but its definetely getting some new life again!!!
> *



Good to hear, It was becoming a nice build before. Hope this time around is the same, but without the troubles you had before.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 3 2008, 08:54 PM~10568484
> *it would be fun to go out drinkin with you homie, nobody would say shit.
> *



People still try to start shit. Undead lets his jaws flap all the time. I'm still waiting on him to post pics of himself on the photo thread. LOL.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 3 2008, 03:17 PM~10568622
> *People still try to start shit. Undead lets his jaws flap all the time.  I'm still waiting on him to post pics of himself on the photo thread. LOL.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 3 2008, 09:17 PM~10568622
> *People still try to start shit. Undead lets his jaws flap all the time.  I'm still waiting on him to post pics of himself on the photo thread. LOL.
> *


his pic is top secret, remember. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

rear targa top?








nope lol








rear sunroof  








and tilt front


----------



## SidewayzS15

damn i wasnt planning on going this crazy with mine, since this is really my first not OOB lowrider. Looks like imma have to step my game up though! Thanks mayhem! I really hope so too. Got a question for some of you guys now. Car is in primer now, needs to be touched up and reprimed, no biggy. Now I want to wetsand between coats and get this as smooth as possible. I wetsand the primer then spray silver correct? Then I do every coat of silver i know that. But the last coat of silver before clear, does that get wetsanded as well or no?


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 4 2008, 12:44 AM~10570229
> *rear targa top?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rear sunroof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tilt front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie you goin to town on this caddy. one thing thought the tops of your front doors are a lil short and the top of the backs are a lil to long


----------



## kykustoms

thanks and yea i was thinkin it looked off im not sure if i wanna go threw the trouble to make it right or not cause after i get the rear quarter window in it wont b as noticeable im hopin


----------



## [email protected]

rick, if you prep the body well, then shoot your primer coat, then wetsand that, then lay your silver, check for little imperfections, wetsand them out, and try not to go threw the silver tho, if you do, dont trip,just mast off your spot, and reshoot it,but if its all done right,you shouldnt have to wetsand your last coat. give it a try homie.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

you fat fucks!! i weigh in at 160 @ 5'11" so im mr skinny in this damn group it seems!

Jake the caddy is just sick & twisted as hell

As for me, i havent touched the panther yet..not even motivated to tuch it unfortunately...whcih im still just thinking of getting something else thats lowrider ready so i dont have to break bad on it!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by LooneyG_@May 3 2008, 08:10 PM~10569343
> *Ganzo's Cinco de Mayo Event 2008
> 
> Who Run It !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



my car club in IL. sweet fuckin riides eh? this isnt half of em either.


----------



## tequila sunrise

BY MIKE ACOSTA...(WOO HOO)
59 IMPALA-kandy burple








test fit of wheels/chassis


----------



## tequila sunrise

booty shot








plaque design i did in the background
















wheels-deep dish d's with o.g. knockoff


----------



## SlammdSonoma

that looks sweet as heck..also love that plaque design as well...awesome job!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

engine with edelbrock air cleaner and valve covers.








my little sister's mustang 








die cast 60 i tore down and sprayed with duplicolor metal spec silver and kandy brandywine on top with anodized wheels provided by BODINE...lookin good!
















front end


----------



## [email protected]

represent homie, that shit looks bad ass.


----------



## Diamond502

how did you make that plaque?, photoshop, if so, PM me how you did that...


----------



## [email protected]

mike where did you get the pic of the dynasty plaque? and can you pm me with it? and your whips are clean as hell, and that 6O is bad ass.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ok im taking the 50 off the build...instead im gonna be doing a 49 mercury...i have a few things in mind thats gonna make this car look extrememly different than a merc, but it'll still resemble a merc when im thru with the body work.

Heres a lil bit of a cheater pic of what i have in mind...the top is the main thing im getting done--this one is on my shelve and a W.I.P.










can ya name what top that is? and what kit it came from?


----------



## kykustoms

nice ass rides tequilla and the plaque is badass to pm me with it to if u dont mind...
and slammed id say it looks like a 65 impala top on that merc but just a guess could b a number of cars that it could come from lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

good guess, but got the chevy part right....

67 chevelle top chopped down, added styrene to the rear where the rear seats would be.

Heres a few pics of a previously built merc customized by me and one other person...i finished it, it did have some bodywork done by another club member in ACME. Color is dark blue metallic with ferrari color (grigio silverstone metallic--cobra colors) on the conti kit & under the hood. I also hand painted the white walls


----------



## Diamond502

:thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

and heres what ive done with my merc for the build off...this took about 45 monutes to complete. I cut off the top from a 67 chevelle pro street 396, chopped it down to size & added styrene where it need to be filled. I intend on shaving the handles and chrome on the side possibly.

Also are pics of the purple im aiming for but in lowrider style...with a set of 1109's


----------



## SidewayzS15

Damn that shit is looking good! So for the sanding i sand every coat of silve rlightly to smooth out, but the final coat does not get sanded and I just clear it right? If you look in my pics befroe I stripped it you can see the texture under the smooth as glass clear  Car is just about dry been kinda humid lately so letting it dry longer. Going totuch it all up tomorrow morning most likely before class!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 4 2008, 12:22 PM~10572322
> *booty shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plaque design i did in the background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wheels-deep dish d's with o.g. knockoff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RIDE IS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE AND SO IS THE PLAQUE. BUT THE ORIGINAL PLAQUE IS ALL THE SAME SIZE LETTER'S.


----------



## [email protected]

i need that plaque. or a pic of it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

im goin to the sign shop tomorrow and thinking of getting like 10 or so Dynasty sticker made for the club...i dunno what or how to make em out to...just thought it would be cool to have some guys out there supportin Dynasty in 1:1 life...maybe even put LIL on the map even more...might give it a day or two. 

Give me some ideas guys, im willing to spend the $ for us to be good on our windows...

Im goin tomorrow for sure to get my Altered images sticker for my 1:1, but can wait on the Dynasty sticker...if its a bad idea, i can take the criticism....its you guys that make my job easier..comments help all the way!


----------



## kykustoms

i would fly a sticker on my truck could b the dynasty plaque tequilla posted with like lil.com on the bottom or somethin i was also thinkin maby we could make a dynasty photobucket that we can all have our own catagory and post our builds we worked on since bein in the club...


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 5 2008, 12:58 AM~10576041
> *im goin to the sign shop tomorrow and thinking of getting like 10 or so Dynasty sticker made for the club...i dunno what or how to make em out to...just thought it would be cool to have some guys out there supportin Dynasty in 1:1 life...maybe even put LIL on the map even more...might give it a day or two.
> 
> Give me some ideas guys, im willing to spend the $ for us to be good on our windows...
> 
> Im goin tomorrow for sure to get my Altered images sticker for my 1:1, but can wait on the Dynasty sticker...if its a bad idea, i can take the criticism....its you guys that make my job easier..comments help all the way!
> *


man i work at a sign shop let me no what ya need and i will see what i can do


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 5 2008, 06:11 AM~10577300
> *i would fly a sticker on my truck could b the dynasty plaque tequilla posted with like lil.com on the bottom or somethin i was also thinkin maby we could make a dynasty photobucket that we can all have our own catagory and post our builds we worked on since bein in the club...
> *


x2 Sounds good to me...

and tequila that 59 is dope homie


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 2 2008, 11:09 AM~10560116
> *Finally got this off of the bench and ready for the build-off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Jeff, this deuce is off the hook... great work homie :0 :0 :0


----------



## [email protected]

thanks marcus, and i think i got something for your 59 homie. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

regalistic: we definitely need a hookup...let the minds get together, we'll pop something out---just shoot us a $$ for it, i think we'll be able to cover it, if we all chip in.


----------



## cleverlos

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 4 2008, 03:19 PM~10572310
> * BY MIKE ACOSTA...(WOO HOO)
> 59 IMPALA-kandy burple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> test fit of wheels/chassis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


el rancho, lol thats was up bro just moved out of there... nice 59 looks like mine but i use gold trim...


----------



## Diamond502

:wave:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yo cleverlos...how ATL working fer ya?


----------



## tequila sunrise

thanks guys, as far as the plaque, i drew it up freehand. another hobby i have (check out my sig "1/25 scale builds", i have a few drawings there). i'll send one next time im on the internet at my parents. now im doing a 67 for my daughter, kandy magenta. looks bad ass. made the mini plaque from the cardboard of the model box. lookin to find another way to make it look cleaner.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@May 5 2008, 05:24 PM~10582653
> *el rancho, lol thats was up bro just moved out of there... nice 59 looks like mine but i use gold trim...
> 
> *


oh yeah? i live on hermosa/arrow hwy. what made u move out of sunny califas?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

been slaving on this 49 the past two days...coming out clean. Startin to do the hinges between the custom fabbed body work.
I went nuts on the hood, its nowhere near stock--all custom. i cut part of it out, making it look original but just enuf is still molded into the car to give it that *wow* feeling.
I also did the same thing to the trunk, cutting the lower half off & molding it into the car, making it a semi- pancaked trunk..and for good measures the side trim will stay on the car til i get the rims mounted to the frame. Im gonna make the top so it come off, so the windshield will have the cut effect across it.

Now on with the pic for a minute:

































give it time..ill look good in the end.


----------



## [email protected]

looks good bri, i should have pic of what im bringin to the party, tomorrow, or wensday. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

lookin good sofar u should make the top so it folds and goes into the trunk all on a hinge system


----------



## SlammdSonoma

haha..ur funny...i wish i knew how to do that but trying to understand that would take longer than 2 months. Might be something later on ill do to it, but for now im all about shining on someones ass :biggrin: 

Whats up with the *cut* tillac Jake? anything new popping off with it?

Jeff, u behind schedule homefry! get some pics, cant wait 2 cee whats coming into this lil party


----------



## Diamond502

Slammd, dropped, and everyone else that liked the hilux, check the toopic, got paint on it!

:cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

im far from behind schedule home boi. i got the suspention pan and body in base and color already.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 5 2008, 09:06 PM~10582535
> *regalistic:  we definitely need  a hookup...let the minds get together, we'll pop something out---just shoot us a $$ for it, i think we'll be able to cover it, if we all chip in.
> *


let me no what you are looking for and how many...... should be able hook it up for n/c


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 6 2008, 08:47 PM~10592735
> *let me no what you are looking for and how many...... should be able hook it up for n/c
> *


the plaque thats in the background of tequillas 59, i want like 2O of em, no bigger then, 4" by 6" let me know homie.


----------



## SidewayzS15

Good news guys, got the focus repainted and its looking better then before!!! Just needs to be cleared tomrorrow and i should be able to start tying things up on this build and start on my damn low low, though I might not do it now, have the itch to do my blazer replica now!


----------



## kykustoms

after dude said something bout the doors on the lac i couldnt stop thinkin bout it so i fixed it and did some bracing on the body i came real close to starting a custom frame on it but i got so much other shit to do i dont want to risk not making the deadline 

come on ricky u can wait 2 more months to do ur blazer lol


----------



## tequila sunrise

i don't have a scanner, but if someone is nearby a fax machine i can send a copy of the plaque design over. thanks for the compliments guys 

PM ME WITH A FAX # THEN DISTRIBUTE PLAQUE WITHIN THE CLUB


----------



## SlammdSonoma

send it my way..ill distribute it

832-213-0501


----------



## tequila sunrise

on it's way fellas


----------



## airbrushmaster

CANT WAIT TO SEE THE CHOP FROM THAT


----------



## Mr.1/16th

VERY NICE BUILDS BRO!! KEEP IT UP AND POST WHEN YOU CAN...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 7 2008, 03:38 PM~10600492
> *on it's way fellas
> *


thanks homie, now we need regalistic to hook up the stickers, unless your still doin it bri?


----------



## SidewayzS15

this is cool, cant wait to see what the finished pieces look like! I got that testors kit and I got some decals Im itching to try out!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

naw, let tequila do it..im gettin my sticker/logo outta ill. where the club gets em...its just too damn high here in ATL.


----------



## SidewayzS15

I was going to, Im just saying I got some of my own designs for full car graphics Im waiting to try out!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

out to work on the 1;1...gotta get some red LEDs to work inside the cab...l8r


----------



## regalistic

i need to get artwork for the stickers. vectored art work in a pdf file. i am an installer not the designer so the less work i have to make others do here at work the better. if wanted i could come up with a couple different logo designs. also did anyone have a color in mind. i do have a chrome, but it tends to dull out over time.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 8 2008, 08:40 AM~10607626
> *i need to get artwork for the stickers.  vectored art work in a pdf file. i am an installer not the designer so the less work i have to make others do here at work the better. if wanted i could come up with a couple different logo designs.  also did anyone have a color in mind. i do have a chrome, but it tends to dull out over time.
> *


i did a plaque design and sent it to slammed sonoma. it was a small one and tomorrow i'll send a larger detailed version. is it gonna be scaled down for the models or is it for our 1:1s? i'd be bad ass if you have the sticker material that looks like metal flake. but as far as our standard colors, my suggestions.

-navy blue outline with light blue inlay or vise versa
-black outline with chrome inlay
-or simply gold/chrome


----------



## SlammdSonoma

do you have brushed aluminum bychance...that stuff looks badass on a 1:1 or even a 1/24


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 8 2008, 05:44 PM~10609838
> *do you have brushed aluminum bychance...that stuff looks badass on a 1:1 or even a 1/24
> *


sometimes we have that in stock...but its not cheap materal.. but i think we should stick to one color


----------



## SlammdSonoma

group decision...red-green-white-silver-blue-orange....or ?

my decision is silver, looks good all around especially if the window is tinted!


----------



## kykustoms

id choose blue or silver silver would b best cause it goes with any color ride tho


----------



## [email protected]

how bout a couple different colors? but i do like the chrome with a black outline tho.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@May 8 2008, 01:05 AM~10605108
> *I was going to, Im just saying I got some of my own designs for full car graphics Im waiting to try out!
> *


pm me what homie, i wanna see whatcha got cookin over there.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 8 2008, 03:43 PM~10610637
> *id choose blue or silver silver would b best cause it goes with any color ride tho
> *


 :thumbsup: as long as everyone votes on the best design of the plaque, i think color can be open to whatever to compliment the paint job, but the standard either gold or silver . just my 2cents.


----------



## tequila sunrise

well, time to leave work guys! if i get a chance to stop by and use my parents' house to download pics i want to show the car im doin for my daughter. not sure on a name for the car yet. once i post send me your suggestions.


----------



## [email protected]

i realy like the plaque you have in the background with the burple 59. with chrome with the black or a baby blue outline. just my .O2


----------



## tequila sunrise

ok, here is the 67 im doing for my 7 month old daughter desire'. duplicolor silver metal specks with kandy magenta, testors high gloss clear. any ideas on what i should name it? give me your suggestions.


----------



## tequila sunrise

belly shot. im the only source of income of the household, so chroming is kind of on a budget. 








mock up of chassis on the body








wheels-rim magenta and chrome spokes.








not sure if i should leave the striping on the rims.a bit sloppy, gonna clean it up


----------



## tequila sunrise

billet steering wheel, painted the panels on the dash, striped the dash. came out too thick, gotta look for a eenie teeny meenie brush. 
















so that's it so far for desi's 67


----------



## kykustoms

damn that 67 is nice as hell


----------



## [email protected]

This is the base on the 66 wagon..



































In color..


















































Does anyone know whats good for putting PE parts on?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

^ I use Micro Crystal Clear.


----------



## 408models

rides are look sik fellas


----------



## kykustoms

nice wagon dropped so is that the lowrider for the build off?


----------



## tequila sunrise

i use super glue on a toothpick for photoetch. is that wagon silver metal specks with brandywine on top?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 9 2008, 11:15 AM~10615144
> *nice wagon dropped so is that the lowrider for the build off?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## [email protected]

thats clean as hell big mike, nice work.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 9 2008, 10:53 AM~10614948
> *^ I use Micro Crystal Clear.
> *


you think i could use testors enamel clear?


----------



## tequila sunrise

hey i brought the larger plaque design over and have it ready to fax. let me know where to send it. looks more detailed than the small ones i sent yesterday. and that wagon is lookin good!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 9 2008, 01:25 PM~10616251
> *i use super glue on a toothpick for photoetch. is that wagon silver metal specks with brandywine on top?
> *


its the silver base, thats suposed to use under the metal specks, and red metal specks on top, it looks like its anadized sorta.


----------



## kykustoms

:thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well shit, ive hit a major bump in the road...im ready for paint but havent a damn clue what to use as color.... something with gold flake in it. I havent touched the 49 in 2 days...but am however polishing up the f1, it should be done within tonight. If i have sunshine, expect good pics of it in the sun tomorrow.


----------



## tequila sunrise

kandy tangerine with a BIT of gold flake?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

the problem is, where do i go for a color like that? Do they sell it in rattlecan's somewhere...or maybe a laquer thats ready to spray? Im low on options, i have a hobby lobby that carries shit for paint, a airplane hobby store---no glossy paints and a hobbytown...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

since i got stumped on the 49..the f1 got some improvements & some good love from me and the polishing kit. The suns shining so ill definitely get some pics...this is the first time with black thats it has came out worthy of my time. I do have to redo the tailgate, i didnt put either enuf black on or enuf clearcoats on it that it cut thru to the bare plastic.

Also i need to finish the rearend with some kind of setup & run exhaust ( shorty's coming off the headers is what im thinking).

Pics will be up before the nights overwith (hopefully)


----------



## Mr.1/16th

look'n sweet bro!! keep it up!!


----------



## dropp[email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 11 2008, 02:15 PM~10628505
> *   look'n sweet bro!! keep it up!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 9 2008, 03:34 PM~10617249
> *you think i could use testors enamel clear?
> *



Not sure i have never used anything besides the micro crystal clear and a toothpick.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 11 2008, 06:44 AM~10628064
> *the problem is, where do i go for a color like that?  Do they sell it in rattlecan's somewhere...or maybe a laquer thats ready to spray?  Im low on options, i have a hobby lobby that carries shit for paint, a airplane hobby store---no glossy paints and a hobbytown...
> *


duplicolor metal specks silver with either the metalcast yellow or metalcast orange over it.....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 11 2008, 07:50 PM~10630352
> *Not sure i have never used anything besides the micro crystal clear and a toothpick.
> *


i put some of the scrips on with with the testors clear, but after, i thought, its enamel, and my clear is laquer, i hope it doesnt get hot and make the scrips run.


----------



## kykustoms

i havnt had much time to work on shit my neighborhood had a garage sale so we had one...i did find a testors porshe 911 kit for 75 cents all there with partial motor assembly so really all the modeling ive done was check out the 911 lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 11 2008, 02:05 PM~10630445
> *i put some of the scrips on with with the testors clear, but after, i thought, its enamel, and my clear is laquer, i hope it doesnt get hot and make the scrips run.
> *


enamel on laquer is ok...... the laquer paint is the hot stuff.....


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 11 2008, 08:44 AM~10628064
> *the problem is, where do i go for a color like that?  Do they sell it in rattlecan's somewhere...or maybe a laquer thats ready to spray?  Im low on options, i have a hobby lobby that carries shit for paint, a airplane hobby store---no glossy paints and a hobbytown...
> *


around here you can find it at a pegasus hobbies in rattlecan, over there,  :dunno:


----------



## tequila sunrise

a bit crooked from scanner, butt








here you go guyz!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 11 2008, 11:40 PM~10631795
> *a bit crooked from scanner, butt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go guyz!!!!
> *


good shit big mike. thanks homie.


----------



## kykustoms

drawing looks good homie


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 11 2008, 11:40 PM~10631795
> *a bit crooked from scanner, butt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go guyz!!!!
> *


lokks good but i need it to be solic color to cut the decal. i will try to re draw it that way tonight


----------



## SidewayzS15

Im sure there is a plaque font that I can edit and change it into a vector so you can use it on your machine. Ill look right now


----------



## SidewayzS15

ok well no luck on finding the font, Ill spend some time late tonight convertingthe image into a vector though. Do you want teh D to be larder then the rest or all the same size?


----------



## [email protected]

make em all the same size ricky.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

my friend just sent me the fax...it was sent to him like 3 days ago...hes been busy as hell though...

Looks pretty good--i think i like it with the BIG D and the rest like they are... 

i remember Mr Biggs said the original was all big letters but i think to distiguish ours from theirs would be to do it this way.


----------



## [email protected]

good point bri. sounds good. :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

just a quick one....


----------



## SidewayzS15

I got some ideas for some too I was kicking around. maybe Ill do some more finished sketches since what I got is all scratchy sketches I did in between tags haha I think it would look good if the letters went in an downward arch, like a u shape, big d and big y and have the middle letters are to a lower point, follow me or am i just confusing you guys hahaha


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 11 2008, 11:07 PM~10631565
> *enamel on laquer is ok...... the laquer paint is the hot stuff.....
> *


the clear is laquer, but i put the scrips on with enanel, so once i shot the clear ( laquer ) i hope it doesnt make the scrips run.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 11 2008, 11:01 PM~10631522
> *i havnt had much time to work on shit my neighborhood had a garage sale so we had one...i did find a testors porshe 911 kit for 75 cents all there with partial motor assembly so really all the modeling ive done was check out the 911 lol
> *


i bet thats a bad ass kit too huh?


----------



## [email protected]

what about a plaque in old english letters, with the D and the Y bigger then the rest? what do ya guys think?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@May 12 2008, 03:41 PM~10637513
> *I got some ideas for some too I was kicking around. maybe Ill do some more finished sketches since what I got is all scratchy sketches I did in between tags haha I think it would look good if the letters went in an downward arch, like a u shape, big d and big y and have the middle letters are to a lower point, follow me or am i just confusing you guys hahaha
> *



i got you,... either way would look pretty damn cool lookin.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

alright guys, i got pics outside...ill admit the digicam i have takes better shots than the camera does IMO.... i cant get close up pics & its a fucking digital one....

So here ya go, black metallic, the best damn shine ive ever gotten with black, it even has Mothers Caranuba wax on the MOFO...


----------



## Diamond502

:thumbsup:


----------



## SidewayzS15

Damn bro that shit cleaned up real nice. Really like the outcome on this build a lot! Black is a tough color and it looks like you got a good handle on it. Keep up the good work man!!


----------



## [email protected]

i love that truck bri. its different. and the paint turned out damn good too. very nice work homie.


----------



## Mr Biggs

THIS IS WHAT OUR DYNASTY PLAQUES LOOK LIKE . THIS ONE IS FROM OUR S.G.V. CHAPTER.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i could get down with that as well...i dunno, whatever yall feel like doin...


----------



## SidewayzS15

Im down for that, looks really good! Lemme know that if thats what you all want to do ill make it a vector!


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 12 2008, 04:40 PM~10637977
> *i bet thats a bad ass kit too huh?
> *


yea it has some nice details the hubs have lug studs and the wheels have holes to put them on like real no lug nuts tho lol


----------



## kykustoms

damn slammed the truck came out nice and i like the plaque biggs posted but i like the idea of the bigger d and y to make it a lil diff


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeap, the more i think on it, the bigger D & Y would be a better one.

Well, guys im out of the run on this buildoff, i just dont have the drive on this build period. i got to the frame & im lost on what to do--plus making this car a lolo just isnt gonna make it look right. I dont have the right parts for it, i dont have the $$ to get the parts for it...and im w/o a paint that i care to put on it---it may become another w.i.p. i dont finish. I just havent got the bug to build right now & this buildoff just isnt my game. Ill try again on a different one but this one isnt me.

good luck to the rest of ya's


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@May 13 2008, 01:53 AM~10641708
> *Im down for that, looks really good! Lemme know that if thats what you all want to do ill make it a vector!
> *


ONCE YOU GET THAT DONE LET ME NO AND I CAN GET CRACKIN ON THE DECALS.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@May 12 2008, 09:58 AM~10635421
> *ok well no luck on finding the font, Ill spend some time late tonight convertingthe image into a vector though. Do you want teh D to be larder then the rest or all the same size?
> *


i made my mini plaques with a larger font d, but it doesn't matter.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 13 2008, 05:16 PM~10645702
> *i made my mini plaques with a larger font d, but it doesn't matter.
> *


what do they look like? can you shoot me a pm?


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 12 2008, 07:18 PM~10640125
> *THIS IS WHAT OUR DYNASTY PLAQUES LOOK LIKE . THIS ONE IS FROM OUR S.G.V. CHAPTER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you have a ride?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 13 2008, 02:50 PM~10646150
> *you have a ride?
> *


I HAVE ALOT OF RIDE'S. BUT NO MORE LOW LOW'S I PASSED THE TOURCH TO THE HOMIE'S NOW THEY HAVE 6 CHAPTERS. IT'S NOT LIKE IT USED TO BE BACK IN THE DAY WHEN YOU CAN ROLL DOWN THE STREET BUMPING THE JAM'S WITH A CAR FULL OF FINE ASS GIRL'S. NOW EVERYBODY WANT'S BLAST AND JACK AND FUCK UP THE SHOW'S WITH ALL THERE BULL SHIT MOST OF THEM FOOL TALK SHIT ABOUT EACH OTHER BACK STAB AND SO ON. SO I JUST SAID FUCK IT AND SOLD THEM TO JAPAN. I HAD A 63 RAG, 62 RAG AND A 65 RAG NOW IM JUST GOING TO BUILD MYSELF A BAD ASS HOT ROD.


----------



## [email protected]

what do you have in mind BIGGS? hot rod wise.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 13 2008, 06:30 PM~10648375
> *what do you have in mind BIGGS? hot rod wise.
> *


63 NOVA SLEEPER.... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

and im almost ready to get on the suspention on the wagon, any ideahs on the stance? crushed? OG ass down,front up? locked up? 3wheel?


----------



## Diamond502

take mockup stance pics, and then let me see....lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 13 2008, 09:34 PM~10648414
> *63 NOVA SLEEPER.... :biggrin:
> *


i love novas, 65 is a good year, i didnt realy like the 7O and up tho, and why a sleeper? they big on street racein out on the west coast?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 13 2008, 09:37 PM~10648424
> *take mockup stance pics, and then let me see....lol
> *


ill see about gettin some up in the next couple days.


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 13 2008, 09:42 PM~10648462
> *ill see about gettin some up in the next couple days.
> *


where are the pics of it now?

i fdont think i haven seemn it!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 13 2008, 09:43 PM~10648477
> *where are the pics of it now?
> 
> i fdont think i haven seemn it!
> *


take a look back a couple pages playboy, its in color now, and what are you workin on now? or is your arm still tired from sandin all that bondo, quit typin and get buildin.


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 13 2008, 09:50 PM~10648556
> *take a look back a couple pages playboy, its in color now, and what are you workin on now? or is your arm still tired from sandin all that bondo, quit typin and get buildin.
> *


not in the mood to build lately since my homeboy passed on, but in a few days, i should get the interior finished on the hilux....


----------



## envious

slammed72 asked me to check this out over here.

few pics of the stranger.


----------



## Diamond502

ranger looks good homie...but why u psot it in the DMCC topic, are u DYNASTY?


----------



## envious

i was invited by slammed72chevy from sa.

pm
were in a different forum, i hope thats not a problem....but we dont have a problem with this forum...im on it, as well as a few other members of our club.

Come over to layitlow.com, register up and become a part of a real crew of lowered friends...lol. the club name is Dynasty Car. Club. we dont have a whiole lot of guys there but what we do is build on quality, not quantity. come check us out & just tell em i sent ya.

Talk with ya soon,

Brian---Dynasty M.C.C.



am i correct??


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 13 2008, 04:44 PM~10649117
> *ranger looks good homie...but why u psot it in the DMCC topic, are u DYNASTY?
> *


dude... none of your business.... he said his homie asked him to post it here.... i suggest u stay out


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 13 2008, 10:50 PM~10649164
> *dude... none of your business.... he said his homie asked him to post it here.... i suggest u stay out
> *


i didn't knwo that brian was slammed72 on another forum, i thougt he meant a member here, name slammed72 invited him, and he just psoted it there trying to get in the club, DAMN, get off my back...!


----------



## kykustoms

sup envious im jakefogle on sae the ranger is lookin good looks like ur bout ready for paint?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 13 2008, 10:50 PM~10649164
> *dude... none of your business.... he said his homie asked him to post it here.... i suggest u stay out
> *


 :yes: thanks homie.


----------



## [email protected]

> slammed72 asked me to check this out over here.
> 
> few pics of the stranger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your right were you need 2 be homie, and welcome 2 dynasty.


----------



## Diamond502

Crongrats on getting into dynasty homie, i am sorry for the misunderstanding......


----------



## [email protected]

you should paint the ranger green like phatras avie.


----------



## kykustoms

welcome to dynasty :thumbsup:


----------



## envious

its all good. i could have been a bit clearer in my first post.

im in the process of adding 93 caddys

oh btw heres the 1:1









cardomain

jim


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 13 2008, 11:17 PM~10649408
> *Welcome homie, i am sorry for the misunderstanding......
> *


what do you mean welcome? like your a DYNASTY member or something?


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 13 2008, 11:27 PM~10649498
> *what do you mean welcome? like your a DYNASTY member or something?
> *


not at all, just welcoming him to your club......

what i meant by welcome was welcome to the site.......

FIXED


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 13 2008, 06:39 PM~10648435
> *i love novas, 65 is a good year, i didnt realy like the 7O and up tho, and why a sleeper? they big on street racein out on the west coast?
> *


NO STREET RACING FOR ME. I'LL TAKE THEM TO THE TRACK. AS FOR THE SLEEPER I DON'T LIKE TO HAVE ALL THAT SHIT HANGING OUT THE HOOD. I LIKE TO KEEP IT ALL HIDDEN BUT KNOW WHAT I GOT UNDER THE HOOD WHEN NEEDED.


----------



## envious

you'll probably want to see some of these too.

photobucket
just got back into modeling after a 4-5 yr break to the the land of scale rc's.

i also do paint and body for a living

jim


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 13 2008, 11:29 PM~10649528
> *not at all, just welcoming him to your club......
> *


 :scrutinize: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 13 2008, 11:33 PM~10649566
> *:scrutinize:  :thumbsdown:
> *


read my editted posts, i was welcoming him to layitow, and congratulatiing him on getting into DYNASTY!

:uh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 13 2008, 11:31 PM~10649547
> *NO STREET RACING FOR ME.  I'LL TAKE THEM TO THE TRACK. AS FOR THE SLEEPER I DON'T LIKE TO HAVE ALL THAT SHIT HANGING OUT THE HOOD. I LIKE TO KEEP IT ALL HIDDEN BUT KNOW WHAT I GOT UNDER THE HOOD WHEN NEEDED.
> *


will it have wheels, or you one that likes to take a stock ride and beef up everything you cant see?


----------



## kykustoms

im likin this ranger also envious and is that an excab one behind it?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

glad to see ya made it envious, welcome to our small knit crew. Yoour work on the ranger definitely got ya here ( hint to the fools out there). That blue one looks like a mean project as well. keep em comin home boy!

And on the smaller note---Body dropped---check SAE some time, im not just here for my amusement, a V.P. does shit for their club, and my nick in there used to be slammd72chevy, now in bagged96ford.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

And since ive taken myself out of the build off, ive taken my building back to the xplorer, which has gotten a few more mods to it this morning. I notched the hood so it hinges weird ( ill get pics so ya can see weird). I built the moveable front suspension so its ready to be put on the rims ( after paint on the frame). next is the rear suspension and the possibility of opening the rear hatch, but not normal opening, more like a tailgate.

Ive got the idea for the paint, but ill leave that in my head for the time being---i dont wanna spill out ideas that wont happen.


----------



## regalistic

i was goofing around last night and came up with this..


----------



## kykustoms

thats pretty cool regalistic i like the font alt but could b a lil clearer maby sharpen the points a lil bit between the letters...
slammed so u not doin the lowrider build now?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Jake: naw..after seein that cut up caddy, i dont have a model in my supply that'll do the justice i want it to. I have a 64 impy but its the shitty one with a frame built in, and nobody here has lowrider kits period. The 49 just wouldnt look right done up. besides i have too many half-built things that are unfinished on my table taking up my space. I do have in mind to get a 63 & totally do it radikal sometime this year

The next buildoff ill be in there ( i want it to be a scratchbuilders fest). but thats on down the line!

I want to get the xplorer done up--its my main commitment, the the civic. Both of those need to be done within the month, so i can feel good that i got some shit done this year.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 14 2008, 12:48 PM~10653147
> *i was goofing around last night and came up with this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like this homie, but could you make the letters a little bit thinner maybe?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

alrighty guys, heres what i have for the xplorer from todays building on it.

A few days ago i built some brake caliper covers for it, so ya wont see behind the front rims much ( the 1:1 lent that idea ). went back over the entire body once again--and still gotta do some spots around the tail lights, which im trying to come up with some modified custom tails for it, just not sure yet. Also did some with the rear axle & suspension...just thoughts but its getting somewhere--taking mental notes. The front has been messed with some, but i wont show those pics til i get it dialed completely in. Jake, i took your idea & added to it with the 1/4" tubing...it just took me 1/2 a month to come up with it LoL.

The crazy hood i came up with around 12:00 today, for an added kick to it, and ill probably do the same with the tailgate, so it hinges in a upward & out position. Im using an eingine from the 1/18 scale blazer i had--so yes its a Chevy in a ford deal. Vortec 6 banger. Paint is goin all testors laquer, fiery orange 2 toned with white lightning with a pinstripe of either purple or black or both :dunno: 

Heres some MORE progress pics:










































NJOY :biggrin:


----------



## envious

yota bumper looks good on there.
if you radius the corners on that hood it would make all the difference.

great build, dont see many explorers let alone slammed explorers.

jim


----------



## Models IV Life

I DID A DESIGN LASTNIGHT IN AUTOCAD. I'LL POST IT WHEN I GET HOME.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

dunno if radiusing the corners will make it look as uniform to the body...Ill check it out tomorrow.


----------



## envious

not big radii 1/8in. nice and tight just to give it a more finished feel.

jim


----------



## kykustoms

sorry to hear ur out of the build but the explorer is lookin nice i like the hood... got a lil progress done heres a few pics


----------



## low4oshow

nice grill


----------



## [email protected]

damn jake......... i might have to build 2 kits to keep up with you on this one. looks damn good homie.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 14 2008, 09:33 PM~10657451
> *sorry to hear ur out of the build but the explorer is lookin nice i like the hood... got a lil progress done heres a few pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OH SHIT ! LIKE A PIMP II :uh:


----------



## Diamond502

Hinges are sick, HOMIE!


----------



## kykustoms

thanks homies still got a shit load of work to do lol


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 14 2008, 06:12 PM~10655503
> *i like this homie, but could you make the letters a little bit thinner maybe?
> *


yeah i could do that. i just used a sharpie really qui9ck. but if its something we are interested in i could spend some time doing a cleaner one.


----------



## regalistic

i can clean that logo up if people are interested in using it.

here are a couple of pics of a caprice i recently finished..


----------



## kykustoms

nice ass caprice and i like that logo just cause its more diff than the 1:1 club so peeps wouldnt confuse the 2 imo


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeap, i agree there.

Jake, that shits coming out like a damn bomb man..keep it up, you might just bag this one!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Nice lookin 76 !


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 15 2008, 03:31 PM~10662783
> *Nice  lookin  76  !
> *


THANKS HOMIE....


----------



## regalistic

heres a pic off the 66 chevelle wagon i started, since the pic i painted it a pearl blue added some decals and then have to add some pinstripping to it . more progress pics to come...


----------



## tequila sunrise

anyone else workin on makin some plaques? mine aren't all that good, i'd be nice to have a water jet or some shit to make mini plaques for the models out of metal. my daughter's 67 is ALMOST done, pics will be sent this evening. i also have better pics of my 59 as well.


----------



## [email protected]

wish i had a waterjet. and regal, rides look good homie, and im 
workin on the same wagon, is that the stance your goin with?


----------



## [email protected]

and the 76 looks damn good to, shoulda went with a tan interior tho.


----------



## envious

how about photo etched?
from what i understand its not hard or expensive.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by envious_@May 15 2008, 08:39 PM~10664937
> *how about photo etched?
> from what i understand its not hard or expensive.
> *


not at all, i bought the 66 chevelle detail set, and scrips make it stand out, and it was easy as hell, and i appied them with testors clear, in the bottle.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i bought a few of those as well for a flareside ford i did years ago...the front grille made this truck look bad as hell










i gotta rebuild this one again...


----------



## [email protected]

thats fly homie.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thats what i wanted my 1:1 to look like..i used to have a 98 F-150 ext. cab flareside...that was the envision, but no $$$ made me get rid of it before i could do that.

oh well, gotta ride now though!


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 15 2008, 09:30 PM~10665326
> *thats what i wanted my 1:1 to look like..i used to have a 98 F-150 ext. cab flareside...that was the envision, but no $$$ made me get rid of it before i could do that.
> 
> oh well, gotta ride now though!
> *


What did u use to make your avatar?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

alright, thruout the day i worked on the xplorer again...getting it cut up for sure. Im enjoying this build out of all of em...if only i could use this as my lowrider build---- lol...

Painted the disc brake covers the color of the truck on all 4 corners, im also getting rid of the body line all away around. it didnt line up with the tailgate like i wanted it to. And did a major mod on the rear, this is something ive wanted to do for a few years since i seen this on a testerozza widebody B-2200 Mazda ( memories..the life)

here ya go, pics


----------



## SlammdSonoma

my avatar was done by a guy in my car club...might ask Eastside 1989..he has one like it


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 15 2008, 09:35 PM~10665366
> *my avatar was done by a guy in my car club...might ask Eastside 1989..he has one like it
> *


i got a program just now....


----------



## kykustoms

explorer is lookin good i like the split doors
and regalistic the 66 is lookin good so far i always liked that car


----------



## Diamond502

expo is looking good


----------



## SidewayzS15

Looking good guys! I am about to stat on my first not OOB lowrider. Just need to decide what to do, prolly going to do the 63 with the nose up. I got this beautiful lime green metallic for it, most likely a white top white interior w/ some green accents and piping and chrome wires


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:thumbsup: sounds good to me


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 15 2008, 07:47 PM~10664551
> *wish i had a waterjet. and regal, rides look good homie, and im
> workin on the same wagon, is that the stance your goin with?
> *


proble not... just a mock up for now


----------



## SlammdSonoma

for a few days now, i been chatting off & on with airbrushmaster and his 41 truck build up and just eventually dropped the question last night if he wanted to join the club---to my amazement, hes actually wanting to. So welcome airbrushmaster to the club guys.


----------



## kykustoms

i saw his truck and thought hed b a good addition to the club welcome to dynasty homie u could start off by joining the lowrider build off lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

that is if he decides to..hes still thinking about joining. give em a lil time, he'll come around!


----------



## [email protected]

we need a dynasty M.C.C. line up. copy and re-post your name and where abouts. Jeff Bohin-pittsburgh P.A.


----------



## kykustoms

1) Jeff Bohin-pittsburgh P.A.

2) jake fogle owensboro,ky


----------



## envious

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 16 2008, 09:39 PM~10673731
> *1) Jeff Bohin-pittsburgh P.A.
> 
> 2) jake fogle owensboro,ky
> *


jim pate-murphysboro, illinois


----------



## kykustoms

hell yea glad to see u decided to join jim are u gonna get in on the lowrider build off we r havin?


----------



## SidewayzS15

1) Jeff Bohin - Pittsburgh PA

2) Jake Fogle - Owensboro, KY

3) Jim Pate - Murphysboro, Illinois

4) Ricky Johnston - Bethpage, NY (Long Island)


----------



## envious

thanks jake,
im gonna pass on the build off this round. ive got alot of time wrapped up in that ranger and would hate to compromise the final product by rushing to meet a deadline.

dont know if you guys are into this but these are what ive been working on lately.

75 mustang II ghia drag.
(this started as the ertl/rc2/mpc firefighter mustang fastback)



















66 nova prostreet
(ertl resto rods nova)




















86 monte ss pro comp
(revellogram street burner ss)


----------



## envious




----------



## kykustoms

nice projects i like the nova might b the cragars lol


----------



## tequila sunrise

my lowrider build off 67 is 95% done. just gotta put on windshield wipers, make a radiator hose since i lost it when i dropped the box at my parents' house. i also have to make a plaque for the finishing touch. 

MICHAEL ACOSTA, 27,RANCHO CUCAMONGA, CA.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

1) Jeff Bohin - Pittsburgh PA

2) Jake Fogle - Owensboro, KY

3) Jim Pate - Murphysboro, Illinois

4) Ricky Johnston - Bethpage, NY (Long Island)

5)MICHAEL ACOSTA, 27,RANCHO CUCAMONGA, CA.

6) Brian Niceswanger - Atlanta , GA


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Jim, i think you may have the pro-street side of the crew...other than Jeff, i dont many of us have done any of those--ive tried my share but got nowhere. I do however have ideas to take the chassis of a 67 Chevelle, slapping it under the 69 Chevelle to get the pro-street version...but thats a wild hair im not ready for.


----------



## envious

yeah, i was raised on drag/fast street cars. the lowrider/import/mini truck thing started about 10 years ago for me.


----------



## BiggC

Builds are looking good. I'm lovin' those Pro street rides!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i see. I was raised on NASCAR, but after buildin my fair share of those SOB's, they all look the same, just different paint is all.


Oh btw guys, the hinges on the rear of the xplorer are on and work with the doors, the frame is painted the fiery orange, and i have a wicked lil setup to get the rearend to move up and down :biggrin: so stay tuned.


----------



## tequila sunrise

damn, now im definately motivated to do pro street. good job, can't wait to see the end result!


----------



## envious

i ve had a nascar kit or 2 but ended up using them for parts or whatever. never did finish one.


----------



## [email protected]

jim ......... we should team up and do a pro-street ride. i had alot of fun doin my7O monte pro-street, you can find it on the 1st page of the thread.


----------



## envious

whatcha got in mind??


----------



## [email protected]

ive been wanting to do a pro-street 57chevy for sometime now.


----------



## envious

id be down for something like that.
i can see it now,572, efi, billet wheels,glass paint...


----------



## regalistic

1) Jeff Bohin - Pittsburgh PA

2) Jake Fogle - Owensboro, KY

3) Jim Pate - Murphysboro, Illinois

4) Ricky Johnston - Bethpage, NY (Long Island)

5)MICHAEL ACOSTA, 27,RANCHO CUCAMONGA, CA.

6) Brian Niceswanger - Atlanta , GA 

7) Erik McHugh - Cincinnati, OH


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by envious_@May 17 2008, 05:03 PM~10677512
> *id be down for something like that.
> i can see it now,572, efi, billet wheels,glass paint...
> *


we would def have to talk about it, i wouldnt mind seing a blown big block under the hood, full cage, fuel cell, nos bottles, fully wired, could be dynastys show stopper. send it to all the shows and see what it could do?


----------



## envious

im in.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

sounds like a good deal there guys!

guess me & Jake will have to do a scratchbuilt whatchamacallit....lol :0 :biggrin:

oh yeah, worked in the yard most the day, so not much happened to the xplorer other than a panel put in the rear interior. Im gonna be putting 3 15" subs in the back, 2 widescreen TV's, and a TV coming outta the dash.. and gotta find some amps...may have to talk with my hookup BiggC on that.

Might do something outlandish with the dash since everything else is getting the VIP treatment.

And if anyone has 1/18 scale seats, ill do a trade with yall for em...i got mismatched jimmy & xplorer seats that just wont work!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

also, just started on a wild lil console that'll go from the dash to the rear that will house some square subs possibly. Now i gotta ask this question, since im goin with all this on the inside, should i cut a hole in the top so its visible to see all that from above? And if i do, does ANYONE know how to make a sliding ragtop that actually works?


----------



## envious

wouldnt be too hard to do with some styrene and some cloth


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i dunno, ive tried this feat once before on an old school van. i had the sliders fixed and ready to go..then tried the cloth & it wanted to fold & go down instead of up.


of course i just thought about it now...shit, i think i have the fucking idea in my head right now!!


----------



## envious

quality


----------



## SlammdSonoma

smoke much? lol...lookin good man!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ok new pics of the xplorer...i got a few ill have to explain.








two tone is starting above the grille
























doors hinged & work perfectly








interior console sides with dash in
















working front suspension painted & ready for assembly
















now this is complicated..the bars that are Z-bent will actually move the rearend up & down. The aluminum pieces on the axle slide and will turn over which will make therearend go up & down when put together with the white styrene tubing. Complicated but unique building here.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by envious_@May 17 2008, 10:27 PM~10678444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quality
> *


 :yes: fo sho :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

looks damn good bri. is that the motor that came with that kit?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

naw, thats the 4X4 Jimmy engine from this kit










and the Ferrari engine is in the jimmy now...i work plastic wonders here


----------



## envious




----------



## [email protected]

thats bad ass, what kit is that?


----------



## kykustoms

lookin good slammed glad u finally figured out the suspension shit and envious im likin the mustang 2


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah took awhile, but im gettin it!

Jim that looks badass...i have the python version to that kit, with the widebody and all that...ive got it painted a flip flop paint that nobody here has seen  ...just havent ever put it together.


----------



## envious

modified fire fighter mustang from mpc/rc2/ertl


----------



## envious

only thing left is to scribe the deck lid lines.


----------



## Smallz

Lookin good Envious.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

downright mean bud! I know a guy that has a 460 in a Pinto & that thing looks scary, just about the same size. Fuckin nuts!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well, check this out..and whats i gots in my corner now.


















Model King reissue 1964 Galaxie 500 hardtop...a set of Lin-D spoke rims w/ whitewalls, and a pair of swivel seats for the front. HobbyTown got me hooked up.

Also i managed to grab up a scratch & dent sale item--a Pajero Mini (literally), its like 6" long--its missing the clear parts, but i got that figured out already.


----------



## [email protected]

bri....... you get that package yet? some shit that would look good in that trunk homie. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

naw not yet....i saw some pegasus batteries at hobbytown as well, but didnt get em..the 63 impy i have is gonna give those. This car is literally put together IN THE BOX. i unwrapped it, and pulled it out, interior & undersides were already in the car!!

Ill have to cut open the trunk..not sure if i wanna do that to the hood yet. Gotta figure out how to modify the interior to take the swivel seats as well. Shouldnt be a problem.

The xplorer interior is coming along, its sahweeet looking!


----------



## [email protected]

i want to let everyone know, we have a new member of the fam. owenart714.


----------



## envious

welcome owenart714,
looking forward to seeing some of your work.


----------



## kykustoms

hell yea thats sweet slammed and welcome to dynasty mcc owenart


----------



## envious

yeah that galaxy is pretty sick


----------



## owenart714

1) Jeff Bohin - Pittsburgh PA

2) Jake Fogle - Owensboro, KY

3) Jim Pate - Murphysboro, Illinois

4) Ricky Johnston - Bethpage, NY (Long Island)

5)MICHAEL ACOSTA, 27,RANCHO CUCAMONGA, CA.

6) Brian Niceswanger - Atlanta , GA 

7) Erik McHugh - Cincinnati, OH 

8) Mario Gonzalez - Anaheim, CA


----------



## envious

yeah that galaxy is pretty sick


----------



## owenart714

Thanks guys for the welcome. Thanks Jeff for letting me join. 

Heres some of my build so you guys get familiar with my work! im into pretty much anything! import/lowriders/muscle


----------



## [email protected]

man....... i cant pick just one i like more then the other........ there all clean ass rides. welcome homie.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

the silvia and the 350z are my favs.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

that blue one is badass..gotta be an eclipse...wellcome to the fam homie.

yeah the galaxie is definitly a badass ride..gotta work on it some soon. Im just too into the xplorer to put it away just yet. With the idea of the sliding rag plus the xtreme interior im putting into it...its hard to just let it go. Plus i got a MAJOR car show comin up the middle of June i have to build this for. Goodguys comes to Atlanta, & my 1:1 model club is a part of em..so im comin home with a plaque goddamnit!!

LOL


----------



## SlammdSonoma

that blue one is badass..gotta be an eclipse...wellcome to the fam homie.

yeah the galaxie is definitly a badass ride..gotta work on it some soon. Im just too into the xplorer to put it away just yet. With the idea of the sliding rag plus the xtreme interior im putting into it...its hard to just let it go. Plus i got a MAJOR car show comin up the middle of June i have to build this for. Goodguys comes to Atlanta, & my 1:1 model club is a part of em..so im comin home with a plaque goddamnit!!

LOL


----------



## owenart714

Thanks dude!

the blue vehicle is not an eclipse! its a Nissan Silvia S15.

good guess!


----------



## kykustoms

nice owenart i like the lancer and the subaru


----------



## [email protected]

Some quick updates - car still needs cleared but got the interior painted. Just got done flocking have pics of that later.


----------



## Diamond502

definatley nose up, homie!


----------



## [email protected]

yup..... the PE scrips and grill made this model stand out,i got the flocking in the interior and door panels now, and she should be in clear by today as well.


----------



## kykustoms

looks fuckin nice dropped i got my chassis painted but not a drop of paint on the body started doing the interior last night tho got most of it fabbed up its gonna b all styrene even the seats lol ill have pics up later


----------



## westempire

:0 :0 Wow! this is going to be one cleeeeaaan wagon :0 :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

geez jake!! killin it with plastic eh? Jeff the vista cruiser is lookin good...LOL.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 19 2008, 11:15 AM~10685802
> *looks fuckin nice dropped i got my chassis painted but not a drop of paint on the body started doing the interior last night tho got most of it fabbed up its gonna b all styrene even the seats lol ill have pics up later
> *


cant wait to see this homie.


----------



## westempire

Rides looking real good homies  

Well finally back from this trip… got home this weekend and got some progress done on the ’59.

Blew tha brains out!



















Got the dumps drilled out










Got the trunk opened up and hinged, also smoothed out the trunk floor



















Here’s this biznitch mocked up… I like the way its looking :biggrin: 










Decided to try this out… made a Color-Bar :0 COLOR-SONIC Straight OG 









































































I think the Color-Bar came out nicely

More progress soon!


----------



## [email protected]

:around: :thumbsup: :biggrin: thats what i gotta say about that marcus haha. and post your name and where abouts, i think its on the 2nd to last page.


----------



## westempire

1) Jeff Bohin - Pittsburgh PA

2) Jake Fogle - Owensboro, KY

3) Jim Pate - Murphysboro, Illinois

4) Ricky Johnston - Bethpage, NY (Long Island)

5)MICHAEL ACOSTA, 27,RANCHO CUCAMONGA, CA.

6) Brian Niceswanger - Atlanta , GA 

7) Erik McHugh - Cincinnati, OH 

8) Mario Gonzalez - Anaheim, CA 

9) Marcus January - Lake Charles, LA


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Damn Marcus, you putting it down. i had no idea what a color bar is/was...looks like the real thang though! Awesome job!


----------



## kykustoms

damn nice fab work on the color bar and the rest for that matter lookin good 
heres the pic of what i got sofar neada do the console,door panels and finish the dash and i think ima do some sort of one off steering wheel


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn Jake, your putting it to the next level for sure...top notch shit!!!

Jeff, got the stuff today man..thanks a million, the 1119's will be goin on the galaxie as soon as i get room on the table to work on it..and YES the pumps are goin in the trunk.

Thanks again man!!


----------



## [email protected]

your welcome bri. i figured ide jump start a lolo build for ya. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

thanks brian still a shit load of work to do tho lol and wish i had some 1119s lol all i got is some damn hoppin hydro wires lol


----------



## [email protected]

jake caddy looks crazy, i still think ima have to build 2 kits to keep up tho.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol...i might start it pretty soon. i have the front tires on the xplorer mounted to the frame...and been working on the dash all day today--yall gonna flip out on this. its something you'd see out of a lowrider magazine ( and i dont even own one).

Im itchin like a sommabitch to start the galaxie.


----------



## [email protected]

itchin huh? thats cause you got some goodie in the mail. and i got the wagon in clear and some mock up pics comein in the am. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol..yeah might be. the xplorer is takin up too much damn room!!


----------



## kykustoms

thanks jeff i just hope i can get the lac is descent paint that is whats gonna make or brake my build lol
brian when u gonna let us see the explorer sounds interesting lol
heres one of the seats done...


----------



## BODINE

lookin good


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 19 2008, 10:27 PM~10691161
> *lookin good
> *


X-2 nice work jake


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: x3


----------



## Linc

> these wagons are bad ass! :biggrin:
> this one is mine(dont mean to rob your thread)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

those are bad ass 
love those kits as well


----------



## [email protected]

thats bad ass linc...... they just look gangster with the face up, ass in the grass. nice work homie.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 19 2008, 07:48 PM~10691392
> *thats bad ass linc...... they just look gangster with the face up, ass in the grass. nice work homie.
> *


thanks man! it was gonna be a test car at first, then the paint laid down so smooth, i couldnt not build it! and the finished product... i love it! its one of my better builds and favs! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 19 2008, 10:48 PM~10691384
> *those are bad ass
> love those kits as well
> *


damn....... your not banned yet?


----------



## undead white boy

i guess not
i guess i fixed the problem befor it got bigger


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

i love those wagons!!! i need to start on mine!! :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

i have two in the works
ones a drop top :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hats lookin fine Jake...theres some tough competition on this club buildoff ..amazing jobs by everyone!!

Jake...ok, i got your pics for ya..and some for Jeff with the stuff he sent me + a mini something on the side.

i been working on this the past two days, the dash i done this morning, just throwing it together, since the console had the wavy thing, might as well give the dash the same treatment eh?
























the front suspension in the works...works damn good too!!








a lil bit o love from the galaxie...im callin her orange crush..thanks again for the 1109's 1119's & the pumps Jeff!!!
























i cut the trunk lid off & look what i found!!










and one extra im gonna try & build lowrider style with an extra set of rims...this one dont have clear glass so im gonna chop the top off & make it into something radikal!!

















its miniature to the galaxie & xplorer, i can fit it in the hatch of the xplorer actually!!


----------



## kykustoms

damn that is gonna b cool brian and the interior came out nice i like the wave look
heres more progress on the interior i wanted a full console but theres not enouph room so a small one will have to do heres what i got done since last pic


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thats slick man....yanno, we should do a buildoff with some of your old shit...maybe then they will get done..lol!!


----------



## kykustoms

yea i could use some motivation to finish a few we could have a project build off lol
got the dash done here it is in styrene then wrapped up it kinda looks like what u have goin in the explorer brian but i actually started it last night guess great minds think alike after all huh lmao


----------



## SidewayzS15

I was going to start on my 63 for this build but I decided I was going to finsih my old first gen s10. Just some mods here and there and it is almost ready for paint! Just want to get this one all cleaned up and off my bench. Thinking about clearing all my projects out so I dont have a ton laying around. I got like 7 going and I wanna finish them!


----------



## [email protected]

Got the wagon in clear, interior flocked..she looks a little wet.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## MKD904

Looks Familiar....

















Keep us posted....


----------



## SidewayzS15

Damn looks clean Jeff! Really liking the color combo and that grill is a nice touch as well!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

that does look damn good Jeff..and that grille looks better than the original shit thatw as on it..very cool!!


----------



## regalistic

update of my wagon..


----------



## kykustoms

damn jeff that looks good the paint is nice
regalistic urs looks cool to i like the patterns


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 20 2008, 11:45 AM~10695133
> *Looks Familiar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep us posted....
> *


thats crazy homie, you know the crazy thing about it,is that i was gonna paint the spokes red too. not now, i might paint the dish..... who knows?


----------



## [email protected]

thanks for the compliments fellas, ill keep you all posted, its coming together now.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 20 2008, 02:44 PM~10696305
> *thanks for the compliments fellas, ill keep you all posted, its coming together now.
> *


your wagon looks killer... where did you get the grill from


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 20 2008, 02:33 PM~10696251
> *thats  crazy homie, you know the crazy thing about it,is that i was gonna paint the spokes red too. not now, i might paint the dish..... who knows?
> *


i'd say chrome rim, red lip...


----------



## d[email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 20 2008, 02:53 PM~10696350
> *your wagon looks killer... where did you get the grill from
> *


detail master 66 chevelle detail set. and i like the paterns on your wagon homie.


----------



## eastside1989

Lookin Fine Bro...


----------



## SidewayzS15

Little update on what I have been up to! Got my first gen all ready for the first coats of primer, hopefully it will see some paint within the next day or so. Also worked on my 93 civic I had lost interest in. Well to say the least I just took it to another level. I had just only hinged the trunk and did one of the lambo doors. Now I got one suicide, one lambo (going to redo differently) , reverse opening trunk, front tilt hood (almost done), and a son to be rag top. I had the sunroof shaved but I decide to open it up fully. I was planning on using one of the stock body kits, which I may wind up doing for the front, but the rear bumper will be remodeled for sure. Right now I made a ground designs rear bumper but I am going to most likely make my own style. I am psyched for this build as I am really going all out and for once already got my color shceme in my head! Ill snap some pictures tomorrow of everything, you guys are in for a treat


----------



## kykustoms

u know what they say rick pics or it didnt happen lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeapers...kinda sounds like the civic i was building, thats lost in WIP land!


----------



## [email protected]

you know it........ sounds good, but im with jake on this one.......... pics or it didnt happen rick. haha


----------



## SlammdSonoma

the galaxie is painted...pics up in a lil bit.


----------



## tequila sunrise

now im workin on a kandy burgundy 51 fleetline, pics HOPEFULLY tomorrow. the 67 "STILLETO 67" came out bad ass.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 21 2008, 07:54 PM~10706848
> *now im workin on a kandy burgundy 51 fleetline, pics HOPEFULLY tomorrow. the 67 "STILLETO 67" came out bad ass.
> *


 :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

pics & a question...whats color for the rims, leave em as is...paint the spokes & leave the lip chrome or paint the while rim color of the car? this has me stumped...

color is Inca gold Testors Laquer

























also, engine & trunk is cut open--it was a curbside, engine will either be a 4.6 f-150 engine or a SVT lightning engine (undecided for now)


----------



## [email protected]

man leave those spokes alone,and paint the roof white.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thats what i was thinking...i have pearl white goin on the top..all the moldings are getting covered with foli tomorrow or the next day before i clear!


----------



## [email protected]

oh and it looks smooth bri. and nice wheels :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thank yourself on that. :biggrin:

im in the process of painting the top right now, ill try & have pics up tomorrow of the paint. Im piecing the SVT engine together..i have all the pieces from two kits lol. block is painted the color of the car with accent pieces goin pearl white like the top.

Also, in the process of working on the top i changed the name to something more suitable than orange crush...call this one E-lemon-ador. LOL


----------



## SlammdSonoma

also had to go to hobby lobby & get some sewing thread to finish cutting off the hood to the galaxie, got the inca gold color, and new old school hilux ( red truck with bedcover)...gonna show how to break that badass down. First gotta get a supra engine and detail the fuck outta it!


----------



## kykustoms

lookin good brian i like the color alot and the svt motor will look good in it yall r doin ur builds so fast makes me look bad guess i shouldnt have went so crazy on the lac lmao


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol...haha. actually the SVT wont fit! if i put it in there a hole in the hood will have to be made, and im not feeling that on a lo-lo, i went back once again..and its gonna be a f-150 engine--from a 93 which is a 5.0 H.O. its small in that big engine compartment but its gonna have to do. same color as the car with chrome pieces

hate when that happens!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

the 5.0 engine looks much better than the SVT, though its not an asskicker like the SVT. Heres a few pics. the new engine has a lot more chrome though, looks better on this than the other IMO--and the top is done with Testors White lightning


























next up is making a firewall for it...and doing the trunk. The interior is most likely staying stock cuz its all molded in together.


----------



## kykustoms

looks good but isnt the 93 f150 engines 351 windsor engines? im thinkin it says that on the instructions... i could b wrong its been awhile since i worked on all 4 of mine lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol...yeah, its a 5.8, but this is a mix-n-match motor...exhaust is from the SVT and a few other lil things too---could just call it a cammer :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

its nice regardless it fits well in that car


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah, now i need reference pics of the radiator & firewall placement--this car didnt come with em & i gotta scratchbuild both


----------



## [email protected]

doesnt the lightning motor have a supercharger for it? shoulda put that in there. and hows she gonna sit? laid out? looks good bri. love the color combo.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

it does have a supercharger for the engine, but with all that on top of it, id have to cut a hole in the hood...i would need a teardrop from a thunderbolt for it to look right.

i hope i can get some good pics of it at the first of the next month...'side my b-day's coming up


----------



## kykustoms

doesnt the d50 have a teardrop hood... :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ahhh yeah it does molded in...but im goin there! lol hobby lobby does have a few of those thunderbolt kits..and the engine in it isnt half bad either


----------



## Diamond502

I think i may have the teardrop hood, if your interested....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ill be building another one of these cars, with a hi-po engine in it, and most likely pro-street--so i can use the thunderbolt kit to my advantage.


----------



## kykustoms

u could prolly use the thunderbolt firewall and radiator support and other shit on the galaxie...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 23 2008, 07:27 PM~10722642
> *u could prolly use the thunderbolt firewall and radiator support and other shit on the galaxie...
> *


good ideah jake.


----------



## kykustoms

thanks i have 1 every now and then lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hmm might be possible..good idea there jake, no wonder we wanted you here!


----------



## kykustoms

lol even a broke clock is right 2 times a day


----------



## envious

shot after lunch today.
before polishing
gm 21 laser blue


----------



## kykustoms

damn jim nice ass blue :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn sweet blue!!!

well jake, i bit the bullet & built a damn radiator..lol looks better than the thunderbolt kit IMO.

Ill have a pic of it later tonight.


----------



## kykustoms

nice did u figure out what to do with the firewall?


----------



## aztek_warrior

Hey guys how you been, I see a lot of bad ass rides 
you guys been really busy, I finally found a way to download
my pics on my inlaws comp so here are the one ride i got done
and the one im working on right now.....hope you like them...


































This is for all the mopar lovers out there........


----------



## kykustoms

nice i like the truck tho coulda been lower lol


----------



## SidewayzS15

haha good one jake, never thought of that before, guess I wont fix the clock on my wall after all still works, sorta.... I am really digging the challenger bro! and that blue is bad ass envious! I have been hella busy with the 1:1 lately, got my wing installed, modded my stock mirrors to look like SVT mirrors, so the M3s are gone finally. Did a car show and some cruise nights, took 2nd at the show and my model got a TON of attention! Did a full exhaust, header and all on my boys 92 accord, put my SVT headlights in with new HIDs, LED mod to my boys S10, and fighting with the girly for stupid ass reasons. Got some done on the civic though, changed a lot u on it though. Both doors are now suicides, and the trunk now hinges to teh drivers side. I am really liking how it is turning out!


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@May 24 2008, 06:20 PM~10729778
> *haha good one jake, never thought of that before, guess I wont fix the clock on my wall after all still works, sorta.... I am really digging the challenger bro! and that blue is bad ass envious! I have been hella busy with the 1:1 lately, got my wing installed, modded my stock mirrors to look like SVT mirrors, so the M3s are gone finally. Did a car show and some cruise nights, took 2nd at the show and my model got a TON of attention! Did a full exhaust, header and all on my boys 92 accord, put my SVT headlights in with new HIDs, LED mod to my boys S10, and fighting with the girly for stupid ass reasons. Got some done on the civic though, changed a lot u on it though. Both doors are now suicides, and the trunk now hinges to teh drivers side. I am really liking how it is turning out!
> *


PICS PICS PICS lol :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

pics or it didnt happen...LOL

Jake, havent figured out the firewall but i have an idea on how to build it.. the real battery thats supposed to be up front will be moved to the back with the rest of the batteries.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

heres the pics of the radiator wall..i started with a piece of styrene, notched it out to fit the walls of the car on both sides, then proceeded to make a scribed line onto the frame with the dremel where the sheet styrene would sit...also cut out a hole for where air would obviusly come thru & hit the radiator. Then went into my engine parts box, & found a radiator that i cut down to size & a fan shroud thats cut down to size as well...it works great together. Now i need to paint it gloss black/flat black and thats done.

Oh and also wired up the engine with yellow wire & scratchbuilt the distributor with a piece of aluminum tubing over a distributor cap... :biggrin: 



























if i wasnt creative on this mother fucker, i wouldnt have even thought to buy it


----------



## kykustoms

looks good u could glue a small strip on top to give it dimension and to give a place the latch shit would be


----------



## kykustoms

i got the lac in primer today just neads a few spots filled and i nead to build the window frames and i got to add the b pillar to do the windows right so it wont have the open feal i wanted...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ARE YOU REVERSING THAT BACK DOOR?


----------



## kykustoms

yea and maby the front to?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

definitely lookin sick as hell!!


----------



## kykustoms

thanks brian hopefully i can get it in paint b4 too long


----------



## envious

coming out of the booth-


----------



## [email protected]

> Hey guys how you been, I see a lot of bad ass rides
> you guys been really busy, I finally found a way to download
> my pics on my inlaws comp so here are the one ride i got done
> and the one im working on right now.....hope you like them...
> been working on them skills i see, looks damn good homie, and welcome back.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by envious_@May 25 2008, 08:19 AM~10732297
> *coming out of the booth-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this looks cool homie, i love that blue, is that airbrush? or can?


----------



## [email protected]

> i got the lac in primer today just neads a few spots filled and i nead to build the window frames and i got to add the b pillar to do the windows right so it wont have the open feal i wanted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude i cant wait to see this done, nice work jake.


----------



## envious

thanks!

airbrush color and clear


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by envious_@May 25 2008, 01:46 PM~10733219
> *thanks!
> 
> airbrush color and clear
> *


cool, and where do you get your paint from?


----------



## envious

i paint for a local body shop--dupont


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## kykustoms

> i got the lac in primer today just neads a few spots filled and i nead to build the window frames and i got to add the b pillar to do the windows right so it wont have the open feal i wanted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude i cant wait to see this done, nice work jake.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks homie ive worked my ass off on this and hope to get it as nice as i see it in my head but we will c when it comes time to paint lol
Click to expand...


----------



## envious

first round of polishing is finished.
i also started adding a few more details.


----------



## envious




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

im diggin that..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lookin wicked as heck man.. looks mean


----------



## envious

thanks


----------



## [email protected]

looks good jim, and is that a ross gibson motor?


----------



## envious

no, just some parts from the parts box that ive been saving together.

everything is either scratch built or parts box stuff.

glad you like it. even though this is a lowrider based fourm, but i did lower the car from its stock height.



jim


----------



## envious

still more plumbing , wiring and details to be added.
i want to take it outside for pics soon.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hey not matter if this is a lowrider forum..we all build different stuff here. as long as its clean it'll fit in here


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 26 2008, 01:48 PM~10738564
> *hey not matter if this is a lowrider forum..we all build different stuff here.  as long as its clean it'll fit in here
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: this is true.


----------



## kykustoms

lookin good and after ur here awhile ull prolly get an itch to do a lowrider i havnt built one in years and i got 2 goin but im startin to get the itch to build a truck again


----------



## westempire

Rides looking good homies!!! :thumbsup: 

A little more progress on the 59...

Fabbed up the switch panel.































































border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## westempire

Started a set of custom boxes for the batteries... I'll make tops with windows to cover the batteries next.
































































Don't know what pumps I'll be using, but it will be a double whammy set up.
Next I'll get everything prepped, primed & ready for paint. More progress soon!


----------



## [email protected]

:0 :0 :0 :0 nice work marcus.


----------



## westempire

Thanks Jeff


----------



## SlammdSonoma

supa fly man!! lookin good!

Jake..im wanting to build a damn truck too, so i beat ya too it..got me a hilux new old school..got it built up but im gonna tear it back down 7 rebuild it after i figure out what imma do to it. 

i have a nice lil rotary engine im thinking i may put in it...but we'll see


----------



## kykustoms

nice work on that 59 i like the pumps
and yea i been jonesin for a truck if i had a new one id prolly tear into it tho i have been thinkin bout the porsche 911...lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

what the fuck for? lol i got a kit 3/4 done here of a 911 racecar ( body's warped)--so i got uninterested really easy


----------



## kykustoms

yea i had that kit my body was hella warped to. this is an old school 911 prolly just do a quick oob but then again the bumpers could use some smoothing and some handles shaved ect lol


----------



## owenart714

looking good marcus! 59 looks sick! cant wait till its done!


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 25 2008, 09:20 AM~10732882
> *this looks cool homie, i love that blue, is that airbrush? or can?
> *



:cheesy: :0 oh now thats jus sick !!!!!!!!From a true monte lover, good job man!! And I'll definately have to have a paint booth now if i ever get around to building a diorama....thanx for the idea!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 3 2008, 02:08 PM~10325545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 3 2008, 02:15 PM~10325592
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 5 2008, 06:33 PM~10342912
> *i got the promo in color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## [email protected]

just thought i would bring somethings up top that i havent seen in a while. :biggrin:


----------



## envious

montes are lookin good!
when did the promo get shot?


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by westempire_@May 26 2008, 03:26 PM~10740155
> *Started a set of custom boxes for the batteries... I'll make tops with windows to cover the batteries next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what pumps I'll be using, but it will be a double whammy set up.
> Next I'll get everything prepped, primed & ready for paint. More progress soon!
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by envious_@May 27 2008, 01:20 PM~10745572
> *montes are lookin good!
> when did the promo get shot?
> *


 thanks jim, i shot it awile back, like about a month ago maybe.


----------



## SidewayzS15

My new shelf I installed today above my PC. Got it for 5 bucks thanks to my boys (Evolution on here) hook up at IKEA today haha


----------



## SlammdSonoma

im kinda side tracked on another build myself ( the 64 is busting my balls with BMF)
tryin to finish up my dads 57 ford fairlane HT before i go up there this weekend..which shes literally done.

Also trying to figure out what the hell i wanna do with the hilux since im tryin to give myself a break between the xplorer & the galaxie.


----------



## Diamond502

westempire, those battery racks/boxes look good!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

heres the red hilux i was talkin about..billet wheels & all that shit


























kinda l;ost with what i need to do with it, as yall can see, i havent shaved anything YET. Undecisive on it all. Since the last one came out perfect, i dont know how to top perfection


----------



## Diamond502

z rack?

:biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

'sup guys, keepin up with the builds i hear. hopefully the parents' computer got all the bugs out so i can post my shit tonight. if not, i'll just take pics with my cam phone and send it to one of you to post up for me.


----------



## kykustoms

that hilux looks tyght outta the box i always liked those wheels the ones that came with mine sucks some 5 spoke wheels


----------



## SlammdSonoma

musta been the white truck eh? thats whats on my other hilux which seemed to look good the way i did it.

not too crazy with these, but ill make so with em. Im thinking of doing a crazy sound system in the bed of this but with the hole in the bed its gonna be hard to go around it..and also this kit dont come with the tilt bed setup ( something i was wanting seriously). So i may be stealing parts from *Suprified* to get the bed to tilt like i want it to.


----------



## [email protected]

i almost bought a supra kit for the motor,so i can drop it into my white helix,but i might break that out for a truck build off or somethin...... who knows?


----------



## envious

lemme look i have a hilux tilter around here somewhere...


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+May 27 2008, 10:13 PM~10749348-->
> 
> 
> 
> musta been the white truck eh?  thats whats on my other hilux which seemed to look good the way i did it.
> 
> not too crazy with these, but ill make so with em.  Im thinking of doing a crazy sound system in the bed of this but with the hole in the bed its gonna be hard to go around it..and also this kit dont come with the tilt bed setup ( something i was wanting seriously).  So i may be stealing parts from *Suprified* to get the bed to tilt like i want it to.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have the tilt hinges somewhere, i was gonna put them on my hilux, until it mae it all connected, let my find it...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-envious_@May 27 2008, 10:32 PM~10749498
> *lemme look i have a hilux tilter around here somewhere...
> *


X2


----------



## Diamond502

nevermind, i found it, but half of it comes molded into the chassis


----------



## [email protected]

why not raise the bed floor over the C-notch and smooth it out,and put a huge sub box in the bed, and put the air tank and compresors under the bed? just a thought to run with bri. :biggrin:


----------



## envious

i have the whole assembly. i stuffed the hilux chassis under the ranger and cut that part off.

did i forget to mention that the ranger is posable???


----------



## envious

got the bed too.
probably trade bed for bed


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hmm decisions decisions.... I was thinking of doin a tilt bed with that old 80's look with the subwoofers comin out the front of the bed & cut out the insides of the truck to make it a cut thru... still deciding what i wanna do for sure. 

In any case i finished another one for '08--my dads 1:1


















312 with 3 dual carb setup


----------



## Diamond502

:thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

envious--so you have just that part?


----------



## envious

i have which ever part/s you need


----------



## kykustoms

likin the 57


----------



## [email protected]

that 57 is fly......... nice work bri.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i need like the part that clips into the rear of the frame & slides into the bed ( i think-part should be purple)


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thanks guys, luckily this one is outta my hair now. its been a headache to do it 1:1--taken a good 2 years to really get it done after getting enthused, then just losing interest over & over again.


----------



## [email protected]

and you still stuck with it and took your time, nice work bri.


----------



## envious

yep, got it


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thats the piece i need i believe..what cha want for it? trade-since im low on $$$


----------



## envious

eh, pm me your addy. maybe youll help me out sometime.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

and thats what i like about this club, whenever someone needs a part, its not a money issue or trade thang..we keep it as one..if someone needs something--somebody else probably has it. 

On a side note--seeing that im trying to keep up with some unfinished rides, i worked on the 64 galaxie tonight in the trunk area but no major shit to show yet. And worked on the xplorer so shes up and poseable and i believe i could probably get a small hilux under it when its lifted now.

pics for proof

















































how bout dem grits!!


----------



## Diamond502

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

that ex-ploder haha is bad ass, i realy need one of these kits.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

its the shit eh? i figured im not gonna cut open the top... i just dont have the know how and what-not on a sliding rag top just yet.


----------



## kykustoms

looks good how long till paint?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

will probably work on it tomorrow if all goes well...by afternoon tomorrow ill have pics up before i leave town.


----------



## Diamond502

i have a question, does it only do front and back, or are all of teh wheels positionable?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

in the rear i was aiming for side to side but it'll only go up & down, the front i can do a 3 wheel with


----------



## kykustoms

i tried a sliding ragtop a few years ago it opened an shit but didnt work as good as i wanted heres some pics this truck soon after became my limo


----------



## owenart714

Progress:1963 Chevy Impala Lowrider

this is my second lowrider build, taking my time with this one just thought i take a few pics of the progress! heres some of the parts im using!


----------



## kykustoms

damn thats gonna b a badass 63 owenart


----------



## Diamond502

looks good


----------



## SlammdSonoma

sweet lookin...i gotta get me some of those dumps!


----------



## [email protected]

where did you get the billet adex dumps at?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 28 2008, 10:01 PM~10758994
> *where did you get the billet adex dumps at?
> *


dough


----------



## DoUgH

yep i must say any build with my parts are bad ass :roflmao:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 28 2008, 10:02 PM~10759001
> *dough
> *


made by dough but only sold by

www.scalelows.com

www.betocustomdesigns.com

www.scaledreams.com


----------



## owenart714

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 28 2008, 10:01 PM~10758994
> *where did you get the billet adex dumps at?
> *


thanx for the comments fellaz!

Billet Parts are from Doughs Billet parts! Excellent Craftsmanship! Thanks alot to dough and mia For the excellent service they provide!


----------



## owenart714

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@May 28 2008, 11:14 PM~10759680
> *yep i must say any build with my parts are bad ass :roflmao:
> *


Hellz yes!


----------



## DoUgH

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@May 29 2008, 01:21 AM~10760016
> *thanx for the comments fellaz!
> 
> Billet Parts are from Doughs Billet parts! Excellent Craftsmanship! Thanks alot to dough and mia For the excellent service they provide!
> *


no problem homie and yea if it wasn't for Mia nothing would get finished and shipped out cause i space off to much. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

how much does a set of those run for?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 28 2008, 11:22 PM~10759734
> *made by dough but only sold by
> 
> www.scalelows.com
> 
> www.betocustomdesigns.com
> 
> www.scaledreams.com
> *


still made by dough. :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

got some color on the xplorer...just one step closer to finished!!

colors are testors Laquer Fiery Orange & White Lighting..no clear has been applied yet, and ill be doing a pinstripe between the two colors one i let these colors set for a few days. The grille shell is done on it, i colored in the turn signal with an orange sharpie & dull coated the chrome with silver perm marker for the real look


----------



## Diamond502

:cheesy:

looks good, homie!


----------



## envious

if it is lacquer, 1 hour is more than long enough to be tape-able.
might try an inter coat clear to seal the orange and white before the stripe.
also check and see if you can find the re coat window time. you may have to prep the color coats before clearing after waiting so long. causes adhesion issues.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

there is a lip from the pearl white ill have to address & most likely wet sand down before i go about pinstriping it.

but thanks for the heads up. id do it tonight but im leaving outta town in about 1 1/2


----------



## tequila sunrise

> hmm decisions decisions....  I was thinking of doin aalso,</span> can't get access to post pics, so someone give me their phone# or email so i can send pics and have them posted for me. still waiting on my income tax check to come in and buy a new computer. damn i hate <span style=\'color:green\'>h & r block for fuckin shit up.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah thats what im talkin about...you remeber those tilt beds, absolutely crazy ass sound systems & bodykits that seemed to make the truck look bigger than IT appeared...


----------



## kykustoms

yea when 16 inch wheels was big lmao i been wanting to do a 90s style truck for awhile now


----------



## ElRafa

Nice builds up in here fellas


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by owenart714May 28 2008_@ 10:22 PM~10760025
> *Hellz yes!
> *


HEY A SO CALI MEMBER!!! we gotta meet up sometime. im usually at pegasus hobbies in montclair at 3rd sat of the month. they aren't far from o.c. i'd be good to see eachother's builds up close.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

that explorer needs a custom grille or a billet one especially


----------



## [email protected]

looks good bri. and if that orange has flake,youll have to put some intercoat clear over top 1st, you cant wetsand flake, just a heads up.


----------



## envious

if you can confine the sanding to the stripe area only you 'll be ok.
but like dropped said it will ruin the flake in the sanded area if you clear over it..


----------



## [email protected]

:thumbsup:


----------



## envious

another G Body. 87' regal--pro street. ill be using parts from the 67' chevelle pro street from revell.



























i wont be useing the bow=tie wheels on this.


----------



## owenart714

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 29 2008, 05:24 PM~10765030
> *HEY A SO CALI MEMBER!!! we gotta meet up sometime. im usually at pegasus hobbies in montclair at 3rd sat of the month. they aren't far from o.c. i'd be good to see eachother's builds up close.
> *



Fo sho! i have some models Displayed in thier Glass display booth! check them out when you go. Pegasus is the sickest hobby store in california by far! best one i have ever been too!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by envious_@May 30 2008, 11:19 AM~10770040
> *another G Body. 87' regal--pro street. ill be using parts from the 67' chevelle pro street from revell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wont be useing the bow=tie wheels on this.
> *


looks good homie, you got me wanting to do another pro-street :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

got me wantin to do a prostreet with that monte!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@May 30 2008, 08:03 AM~10770336
> *Fo sho!  i have some models Displayed in thier Glass display booth! check them out when you go. Pegasus is the sickest hobby store in california by far! best one i have ever been too!
> *


i have 2 of mine in there. an off white 63 and a brandywine 48 fleetline, both on the right side of the 2nd shelf next to eachother. which ones are yours?


----------



## tequila sunrise

hey slammedsonoma, did you get the pics i sent to you?


----------



## tequila sunrise

the 67 all done








plaque


----------



## tequila sunrise

the burgundy 51


----------



## [email protected]

> the burgundy 51
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are these the 2 peice and the spokes painted gold?


----------



## kykustoms

love the fleetlinev tequilla


----------



## SidewayzS15

Those wires look damn good, the serperation of the spokes looks amazing! One of the best pics of wheels and product I have seen!


----------



## envious

thanks guys

hood and engine mocked up.
also got the front end to sit lower.

bbc


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@May 30 2008, 10:03 PM~10776179
> *Those wires look damn good, the serperation of the spokes looks amazing! One of the best pics of wheels and product I have seen!
> *


thanks, i gotta take another one outside in daylight


----------



## envious




----------



## SlammdSonoma

thats is lookin sweet Jim, the regal is a nice touch as well...what engine is that btw?
Thanks for the heads up on the flake paint..im gonna try & do just the upper side & not the orange but will it screw up the pearl in the white as well? Ive done this to other flakes before & havent had that problem, but it also wasnt as flaked.

this truck was done with Boyds lime green met. & pearl white & i wet sanded the line down then cleared & it didnt mess the paint up. Btw, its a 454 SS tuckin 24"s...one of first w/o a c-notch


----------



## [email protected]

:0 thats nice.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i still have it, but dont have the chassis, engine or wheels for it. its in my project drawer with 10 others, including my slammed sonoma--- :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 29 2008, 04:37 PM~10765107
> *that explorer needs a custom grille or a billet one especially
> *



they dont make anything in 1/18 in billet for this truck unfortunately, and with no $$$ kinda breask down to what can ya do with your mind..and this is it, it looks fine the way it is. Besides its got more modifications on it that you can shake a stick at. Look below the grille, the bumper isnt stock.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Jun 2 2008, 09:25 AM~10779793
> *livin it up monte carlo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


heres the rest of em on this page & the nxt page
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...119160&st=10980

some of the shizzznit hittin tha streets this past weekend in ATL... some of the locals comin out for a damn good showin.

The red impy convertible is clean as fuck!!!


----------



## [email protected]

monte dog leggin is bad as fuck.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by dayton roller+Jun 2 2008, 09:33 AM~10779824-->
> 
> 
> 
> big whit 64 this car had crowds around it all day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by dayton [email protected] 2 2008, 09:42 AM~10779857
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by dayton [email protected] 2 2008, 09:43 AM~10779865
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dayton roller_@Jun 2 2008, 09:54 AM~10779900
> *darin getting ready to do his thang with the six trey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 yeah nice rides for sure....does that black 65 impy look familiar to a build of yours Jeff??? lol


----------



## kykustoms

damn i like the 63 hopper...i got a lil done on the lac got the window frames done i also got some pumps for it


----------



## low4oshow

man i was gonna go but it was 40 min from me


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 2 2008, 11:01 PM~10784559
> *damn i like the 63 hopper...i got a lil done on the lac got the window frames done i also got some pumps for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's looking good :cheesy:


----------



## westempire

I think I just found my next project :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

its sweet project to work on for sure!!.

if you need more pics, i can probably get em for ya


----------



## low4oshow

i was gonna do one of it.it is so clean in person.i think i have pics.let me check.


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Jun 3 2008, 10:27 AM~10787011-->
> 
> 
> 
> its sweet project to work on for sure!!.
> 
> if you need more pics, i can probably get em for ya
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-low4oshow_@Jun 3 2008, 11:00 AM~10787204
> *i was gonna do one of it.it is so clean in person.i think i have pics.let me check.
> *


More pics would be awesome :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

between me and low4...we might produce something...


----------



## low4oshow

:biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

anyone know who has convertible up tops for a 63 impala? project i've been thinkin about


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 3 2008, 01:42 PM~10788947
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's one bad ass car if i say so myself  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



here ya go man...inside trunk and around the car ( dont have ass end pics tho


----------



## [email protected]

wish i could see all these pics, not enough memory on my psp. im gonna be sendin out the rest of my suspention parts along with motor parts and exsaust to the chromer so i can finish this wagon already, i would have to say no detail was spared on this one fellas.


----------



## [email protected]

and i got my elco with a LS clip from beto yesterday, ill try and have pics up tomorrow. shes smooth. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 3 2008, 07:22 PM~10790219
> *anyone know who has convertible up tops for a 63 impala? project i've been thinkin about
> *


try beto, twinn, or BIGGS homie, they might be able to help you out.


----------



## kykustoms

wish i could send shit out for plating lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hah..same here...but rarely do i ever have anything i want chromed. if its flat black or painted some kind of color, its not really me. This 64 galaxie and the 57 ford i just finished is the only ones ive have EVER done BMF on..and thats all i do on the chroming part


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hah..same here...but rarely do i ever have anything i want chromed. if its flat black or painted some kind of color, its not really me. This 64 galaxie and the 57 ford i just finished is the only ones ive have EVER done BMF on..and thats all i do on the chroming part


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 3 2008, 06:31 PM~10790735
> *here ya go man...inside trunk and around the car ( dont have ass end pics tho
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin: ... heres what I got so far









I'm going to ad some of my own touches to it (moonroof etc.)


----------



## kykustoms

yea if it gets chromed it will be bmf on my end to lol


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jun 3 2008, 11:04 PM~10792205
> *Thanks bro :biggrin: ... heres what I go so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to ad some of my own touches to it  (moonroof etc.)
> *


nice


----------



## [email protected]

:0 :biggrin: nice


----------



## [email protected]

:0 :biggrin: nice


----------



## westempire

*Here are a few side projects on the bench*  

65 wagon... got a few of these... pulled one out & decided to chop on it :0 









61 Rag... started this a while ago... possibly can get some more stuff done to it soon?









Ebay junk score :biggrin: 82 Elco & original issue 62 rag (soon to be hardtop)
I'll get these stripped, prepped and primed... should be fun to bring these back to life :cheesy:


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by low4oshow+Jun 3 2008, 09:10 PM~10792297-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <[email protected]_@Jun 3 2008, 09:14 PM~10792345
> *:0    :biggrin:  nice
> *


Thanks


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 3 2008, 06:44 PM~10790831
> *wish i could see all these pics, not enough memory on my psp.  im gonna be sendin out the rest of my suspention parts along with motor parts and exsaust to the chromer so i can finish this wagon already, i would have to say no detail was spared on this one fellas.
> *


CHROME :thumbsup: Cool Jeff :cheesy: 

I got an email today that I will not get my chrome parts back until the 26th :angry: 
I hope thats enuff time for me to get the 59 done :uh:


----------



## [email protected]

if its not, ill extend the deadline for the build off homie, i think i might need it anyways, we'll see. who knows? and whos your chromer marcus?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah im still stuck on the 64 myself if im gonna be in this lil lowrider buildoff. Not much i can do with steel axles thru the chassis to make this thing sit low enuf. Now especially with a different engine stuck in it, the axles wont go thru..so im definitely stuck on STOP


----------



## owenart714

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 3 2008, 10:37 PM~10793245
> *if its not, ill extend the deadline for the build off homie, i think i might need it anyways, we'll see. who knows?                                          and whos your chromer marcus?
> *



what build-off are you talking about jeff?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hes talkin bout our club build-off...traditional lowriders...mild to wild, radical a lil bit of anything. jakes (kykustoms) is cutting up a perfectly good caddy---j/k bro..
jeff is doin a 67 wagon..im doin a 64 galaxie---a lil bit of everything is out on the table..i think a few others are in this, but havent cleared who is though.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 4 2008, 02:56 AM~10794333
> *yeah im still stuck on the 64 myself if im gonna be in this lil lowrider buildoff.  Not much i can do with steel axles thru the chassis to make this thing sit low enuf.  Now especially with a different engine stuck in it, the axles wont go thru..so im definitely stuck on STOP
> *


use the chassis from the thunderbolt kit, just make it fit homie.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Jun 4 2008, 05:04 PM~10798319
> *what build-off are you talking about jeff?
> *


we have a lowrider build off goin on, it started may 1st. and ends june 31st. but if we need more time ill just extend it a month maybe, why wanna jump in? if you do, ill def. extend it till july 31st.


----------



## owenart714

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 4 2008, 03:49 PM~10798759
> *we have a lowrider build off goin on, it started may 1st. and ends june 31st. but if we need more time ill just extend it a month maybe, why wanna jump in? if you do, ill def. extend it till july 31st.
> *


i guessed i missed the memo, i didnt even see when you posted the thread, well yea its perfect i just started my 63 impala projek so hopefully i can make it!


----------



## [email protected]

its offical...... buildoff will end july 31st. i think the build off consists of myself,slammdsanoma,kykustom,westempire, not sure if tequillasunrise is in it or not, and now owenart..... all out lowrider buildoff,ends july31st.


----------



## owenart714

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 4 2008, 04:32 PM~10799096
> *its offical...... buildoff will end july 31st. i think the build off consists of myself,slammdsanoma,kykustom,westempire, not sure if tequillasunrise is in it or not, and now owenart..... all out lowrider buildoff,ends july31st.
> *


sweet, this build-off only applies to us on this tread only right? just a member thing!? is there any prizes awarded to the best of show?


----------



## [email protected]

this our 1st real build-off, so i would just say bragging rights for now, later on down the line we can have more build-offs with prizes and maybe a pot, we can all sit down latter and talk about it tho.


----------



## owenart714

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 4 2008, 04:55 PM~10799256
> *this our 1st real build-off, so i would just say bragging rights for now, later on down the line we can have more build-offs with prizes and maybe a pot, we can all sit down latter and talk about it tho.
> *



sounds good jeff, You should post up the contest rules again and whats permitted and when it ends etc so everyone can be up to date!? just a thought


----------



## [email protected]

basic rules anything goes............ as long as its a lowrider, and the build-off will end july 31st..... braggin rights on the line. haha :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 4 2008, 02:09 PM~10798366
> * jakes (kykustoms) is cutting up a perfectly good caddy---j/k bro..
> *


actually i cut up 2 perfectly good caddys lol


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well fuck..2 good caddys..you happy now!! lol :biggrin: 

thunderbolt kit...i might try it, im low on funds for now--$280 is goin to DUI class--super suck


----------



## [email protected]

D.U.I. ? bet you wont do that shit again and get caught. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 5 2008, 09:55 AM~10804694
> *well fuck..2 good caddys..you happy now!! lol :biggrin:
> 
> thunderbolt kit...i might try it, im low on funds for now--$280 is goin to DUI class--super suck
> *


lmao id b happier if the lac was done :biggrin:


----------



## envious

bed hinge went out in todays mail.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

actually i didnt do a DUI..it was for a possesion charge. I didnt know it was even in the damn car and got caught with 1/4 sack. Now if i knew it was in there--it WOULDNT have made the trip believe me!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by envious_@Jun 5 2008, 05:47 PM~10808172
> *bed hinge went out in todays mail.
> *



ahh cool, had to think what you was sayin...DUH!!!
thanks again man!! now project 80's can get underway


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 5 2008, 07:15 PM~10808745
> *actually i didnt do a DUI..it was for a possesion charge.  I didnt know it was even in the damn car and got caught with 1/4 sack.  Now if i knew it was in there--it WOULDNT have made the trip believe me!!
> *


wouldnt have made the trip cause u was goin to get some?  lmfao


----------



## envious

wish i could find a qtr in my car.


----------



## envious

homemade paint booth

i just finished mine this morning, just need to make a trip to sprawl mart for some lighting.

its a discarded range hood, the fan is awesome but the light is nf.
it is ducted with a dryer tube loosely stuffed with furnace filter material to a dryer vent placed in a window opening.

used 2x4s for the base and a large piece of cardboard the the sides and doors.










































the tape holding the doors shut will be replaced with magnets.
30x18x34
there will be vent holes in the bottom with a filter for an intake and there will be a filter for the exhaust too.
the fan is 2 speed but i think ive seen them with 3 speeds as well.
i will seal all seams with clear packing tape.



some may laugh, but its mine, it was cheap and being an automotive painter who uses a full size booth on a daily basis i know what it take to make it work right and well.


----------



## [email protected]

looks good jim, i built one outa foam board from michaels, the only thing im missing is an exsaust fan, sometime soon i hope!


----------



## [email protected]

Couple updates..
66 Wagon interior minus the pumps and battery..they will be coming soon.
I am still debating on rather to put a sub in the back or not?










Finish cutting the clear on the wagon..


----------



## [email protected]

Betos elco found a new home! Thanks homie!


----------



## [email protected]

This is whats on the bench right now..


----------



## [email protected]

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## owenart714

that wagon and elco look sick jeff! loving that paint job! keep it up


----------



## [email protected]

thanks homie. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

the look real sick together in the pic with the front ends..just sickness


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 6 2008, 10:19 AM~10812451
> *Betos elco found a new home! Thanks homie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i got this one from lowandbetond ...all i did was clear it


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 6 2008, 01:54 PM~10813157
> *:0  i got this one from lowandbetond ...all i did was clear it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this one is done, i have to re-do the hood tho. yours looks good to, guess beto was planing a take-over with kandy apple red elcos with LS clips. haha


----------



## [email protected]

:banghead: server


----------



## Diamond502

all looks good, DYNASTY, keep it up!


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Jun 6 2008, 04:28 PM~10814135
> *all looks good, DYNASTY, keep it up!
> *


x2 lookin good fellas!!!!


----------



## envious

100 percent more lights


----------



## [email protected]

now thats a paint booth! nice work.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jun 6 2008, 05:10 PM~10814397
> *x2 lookin good fellas!!!!
> *


thanks homie.


----------



## envious

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 6 2008, 04:15 PM~10814424
> *now thats a paint booth! nice work.
> *



thanks.
still have 1 more 24in. tube to mount up top.


----------



## envious

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 5 2008, 09:16 PM~10808759
> *ahh cool, had to think what you was sayin...DUH!!!
> thanks again man!!  now project 80's can get underway
> *


why a dump?
wouldn't a dancer be more appropriate?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by envious_@Jun 6 2008, 05:31 PM~10814532
> *why a dump?
> wouldn't a dancer be more appropriate?
> *


haha


----------



## kykustoms

wagon is lookin nice as fuck jeff what u got left to do till its finished?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 6 2008, 08:00 PM~10815389
> *wagon is lookin nice as fuck jeff what u got left to do till its finished?
> *


get my motor parts, exsaust, rearend, and lower control arms from the chromer, wire up the motor and engine bay, and do up the pumps,dumps, and batts. still got some shit left to do, where you at?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i actually di a lil bit to the 64, and didnt go out & cheat & get a thunderbolt kit, instead i shaved off the existing a-arms that was in the undies of the car..and replaced it with parts box a-arms. I have a secret up my sleeve on this one---yall will have to see that when im done...

also worked on the hilux, its went topless, but left it so it can be put on or off,...plus i was watching *livin the low life* last night & got a wild idea for the tailgate that will do a scissor type opening...this things goin for broke when i get done with it. the bed will tilt as well as the bed cover

westempire: heres another side shot for your project.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 6 2008, 05:48 PM~10815575
> *get my motor parts, exsaust, rearend, and lower control arms from the chromer, wire up the motor and engine bay, and do up the pumps,dumps, and batts. still got some shit left to do, where you at?
> *


im burned out on the lac right now so i decided to build the uptown 300c i got from biglots to get me back in the mood nothing crazy pretty much oob just diff wheels and subs hope to finish it this weekend


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 6 2008, 07:54 PM~10816201
> *im burned out on the lac right now so i decided to build the uptown 300c i got from biglots to get me back in the mood nothing crazy pretty much oob just diff wheels and subs hope to finish it this weekend
> *



two words that just aren't in your vocabulary bud!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

lmao well hope is but whats this finish u speak of???


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 6 2008, 08:54 PM~10815915
> *i actually di a lil bit to the 64, and didnt go out & cheat & get a thunderbolt kit, instead i shaved off the existing a-arms that was in the undies of the car..and replaced it with parts box a-arms.  I have a secret up my sleeve on this one---yall will have to see that when im done...
> 
> also worked on the hilux, its went topless, but left it so it can be put on or off,...plus i was watching *livin the low life* last night & got a wild idea for the tailgate that will do a scissor type opening...this things goin for broke when i get done with it.  the bed will tilt as well as the bed cover
> 
> westempire:  heres another side shot for your project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like ima have to get donw on that shit...


----------



## [email protected]

how is using a thunderbolt kit, cheating? the key to building is to make kits look as realastic as possible, the thunderbolt kit would have gave you a more realastic suspention thats all.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thunderbolt kit??pics?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 6 2008, 10:54 PM~10816201
> *im burned out on the lac right now so i decided to build the uptown 300c i got from biglots to get me back in the mood nothing crazy pretty much oob just diff wheels and subs hope to finish it this weekend
> *


what kits did they have at your biglots? well we know they had caddys lol, but what else? i got a couple wagon kits, and some caddy donk kits.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 6 2008, 11:22 PM~10816342
> *thunderbolt kit??pics?
> *


i think its the thunderbolt kit, and i think it would fit under brians kit, but he think its cheating for some reason. last time i checked, the build off was anything goes.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

no i mean i want pics of the "thunderbolt kit"


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 6 2008, 11:53 PM~10816524
> *no i mean i want pics of the "thunderbolt kit"
> *


its a street burner kit, its like a 64 fairlaine, its got the teardrop hoodscoop on it.


----------



## Linc

:biggrin: 
there you go! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

not really cheating...just the way i wanna do it, its harder and more creative than going the easy route like buying the kit. Plus with no $$, ya gotta do whats available right?


----------



## [email protected]

true. and thanks linc


----------



## Linc

no problem! i can snap a pic of the under carraige if youd like! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 7 2008, 12:34 AM~10816758
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> there you go! :biggrin:
> *


linc do you have one of these? it would look bad as hell as a lolo.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 6 2008, 08:29 PM~10816379
> *what kits did they have at your biglots? well we know they had caddys lol, but what else? i got a couple wagon kits, and some caddy donk kits.
> *


they had the wagons,the 300c,the donk 63 caprice and caddy,the 99 eclipse and a hotrod ford cant remember the year last time i went they just had the donks and the eclipses so i picked up a 63 prolly go back and get a caprice if they got em still


----------



## envious

paint ideas

try to shoot true fire on something this small

or

silver base, candy orange with these


































either way it will be orange and black.

opinions please


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by envious_@Jun 7 2008, 10:12 AM~10818036
> *paint ideas
> 
> try to shoot true fire on something this small
> 
> or
> 
> silver base, candy orange with these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> either way it will be orange and black.
> 
> opinions please  Yea Black and Orange....Use metal Flake if ya can...
> *


----------



## [email protected]

if you can pull off flames that small, go for it, but i do like the sound of silver base/kandy orange and the decales to. sorry not much help. :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 6 2008, 10:28 PM~10817071
> *linc do you have one of these? it would look bad as hell as a lolo.
> *


yeah i have 1, gonna try and make a lolo out of it and gonna try cutting the scoop out of the hood and make it stock cause i cant find a stock hood anywhere. :biggrin: never done that before so should be interesting!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 7 2008, 02:20 PM~10818890
> *yeah i have 1, gonna try and make a lolo out of it and gonna try cutting the scoop out of the hood and make it stock cause i cant find a stock hood anywhere. :biggrin: never done that before so should be interesting!
> *


send it down here, ill paint that bitch for ya, fuck it...... im about to open up my own paint booth here on layitlow, and do shit cheap, just to up my skillz. :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 7 2008, 11:37 AM~10818972
> *send it down here, ill paint that bitch for ya, fuck it...... im about to open up my own paint booth here on layitlow, and do shit cheap, just to up my skillz. :biggrin:
> *


yeah i might take you up on that! i have nowhere to paint now! i moved and the landlord doesnt like me painting outside, so i brought it into my bathroom with the fan on but that doesnt help and he said he could smell it and for me to stop painting in house, so now i have to pack my shit up and go to a buddies house but he's never home anymore either!! :angry:


----------



## [email protected]

send it to the east coast holmez, ill take of ya.


----------



## envious

went with the orange.


----------



## Linc

wow!! what color orange is that!!??!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## low4oshow

looks like burnt orange


----------



## SlammdSonoma

looking pretty good...the flames from the 67 pro street chevelle right? i have a few sets im not using.


----------



## envious

color- testors turn signal amber over silver flake base.

yeah brian, they are. i picked up the whole kit to put under this regal body.


----------



## Linc

what silver base you using? i spray testors over duplicolor and it cracks or wrinkles.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ahhh..i see, they are good donor cars for that reason...i usually take the tops off & chop down a mercury 49 to make it a chop top with...
and the undersides fit good also under a 69 chevelle 454SS--thats what i wanna do with it, but time will tell.


----------



## envious

i love these kits. i had at least 9 of them with different bodys.

linc- the base is dupont. something that we mixed at work for a dakota and it was much too bright.


----------



## envious




----------



## kykustoms

damn jim that color is nice any updates on the ranger?


----------



## envious

still waiting on the next splash of insperation


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah that is lookin pretty sweet tubbed out...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

alright, i got mock up pics of what and how the 80's hilux projekt will be worked out. I have an old truckin magazine that did a time line of old to new truckin styles & it shows some of the old s-10's & rangers built up in style with the camper tops a convertible styles of yesteryear. I also thought about goin as far as truxerossa on the sides but i havent a clear shot or any idea on how to build it so i wont try that one of yet.

heres a few pics of what im aiming at...do note that i did shave the handles & rollpan is molded in and the tail lights will be made into the body ( something nobody really did back in the 80's)...im also thinking ill be goin with a newer setup for lifting it, meaning the airbag setup will stay with the truck..i am however gonna try & make the undersides for the bed to lift with air cylinders to make it look realistic as humanly possible


----------



## envious

should i open my own thread to keep all my shit in?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yup sure should


----------



## [email protected]

def. 8Os style, lookin good.


----------



## kykustoms

what truckin is that brian i missed a few issues guess i missed that one the yota looks good if u really wanna go oldschool u should throw some 15s on it and just do a static drop...and to do a truxarossa kit all u nead is a testarossa kit heres a dually i started the conversion on but its as far as i got


----------



## [email protected]

:0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

the cover is green..its the 25th anniversary mag...has how the vans were the big shits back then. it has some amazing ideas for vans & 80's projects for every vehicle back then.
i thought about a static drop, but im wanting the rearend to go up so hydraulics may come into play for this one. ill need the bed off the ground--otherwise the way i cut the tailgate wont be seen.


----------



## kykustoms

i know put some ground effects on it with some 15" 5 stars with a wall of 15" cerwin vegas right behind the drivers head and one of those fiberglass grilles...i think i might do one now lol might have found a reason to get the other 720 out lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hey there ya go... the 80's seem to be soo cool to do now that they dont exist now. State of the art shit back then ruled...and in some ways still do it looks like.


So my predicament is how im gonna build my sub boxes if the cab-over is gonna lift as well :dunno:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 8 2008, 11:33 AM~10823367
> *what truckin is that brian i missed a few issues guess i missed that one the yota looks good if u really wanna go oldschool u should throw some 15s on it and just do a static drop...and to do a truxarossa kit all u nead is a testarossa kit heres a dually i started the conversion on but its as far as i got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats a good idea on it, but the way i wanna do it is the fins would start up near the window itself, and in between the fins are wider and are in depth quite a bit more. Theres an old B-2200 standard cab truck still rollin here in ATL with that truxerossa kit. I about wrecked my truck lookin at it cruising down the freeway the other day...the shit is STILL cool as fuck!


----------



## [email protected]

the're cool as hell to look at, i would never do it to one of my trucks, i always liked trucks with no plastic on em.


----------



## kykustoms

yea i know what u mean but it would b higher on the toyota besides u could put it where u want theres a rocker that goes on the bottom i think it made it higher than i wanted i just wanted the kit to goto the top of the dually fenders


----------



## owenart714

2 Update to the 63 impala progress: just finished the paint job, came out clean just need to buff and polish it out a lil more and it should be good. Hope you guys like!


----------



## [email protected]

paint looks real good, and where did you get the dayton emblems?


----------



## [email protected]

While waiting for my chromed parts I figured I would start this! 
Foiled and cleared and this is what I got so far..


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

server. grrr.


----------



## [email protected]

These are the mock ups..


















































I know its not a low low but shes clean!
Let me know what you think?


----------



## [email protected]

server.


----------



## julian blea

she looks good bro.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Jun 9 2008, 10:24 AM~10828681
> *she looks good bro.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie.


----------



## modeltech

there is some sharpe rides bro!!! very clean!!!


----------



## BigPoppa

is the 57 gasser style? Needs some skinnier fronts either way, looks like a 4x4


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 9 2008, 12:18 PM~10829346
> *is the 57 gasser style?  Needs some skinnier fronts either way, looks like a 4x4
> *


yea its a gasser,and i already have a new set of wheels and tires for it. thanks tho homie.


----------



## owenart714

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 9 2008, 12:19 AM~10827773
> *paint looks real good, and where did you get the dayton emblems?
> *



there from the model car garage lowrider line-up. there pretty sick in person!


your bel air looks sick jeff! nice paint


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Jun 9 2008, 12:47 PM~10829577
> *there from the model car garage lowrider line-up. there pretty sick in person!
> your bel air looks sick jeff! nice paint
> *


thanks homie, and ima have to check on the knock offs and the dayton chips too.


----------



## kykustoms

i like that 63 owen hart i mean owenart lol 
that 57 is lookin good jeff i havnt seen a gasser in awhile lol 
i almost got my damn 300 finished yesterday but fucked the damn paint up but everything else is ready to b put together im gonna work on the paint today and will do my best to finish it today


----------



## owenart714

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 9 2008, 11:50 AM~10830000
> *i like that 63 owen hart i mean owenart lol
> that 57 is lookin good jeff i havnt seen a gasser in awhile lol
> i almost got my damn 300 finished yesterday but fucked the damn paint up but everything else is ready to b put together im gonna work on the paint today and will do my best to finish it today
> *



Thanks man! i appreciate it. and yea my s/n is OWENART!!! lol


----------



## kykustoms

i know i was just messin with u first time i saw ur name i said wtf owen hart is dead haha i got a 63 kit i nead to start and i cant wait to see urs for some inspiration


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 9 2008, 02:05 PM~10830109
> *i know i was just messin with u first time i saw ur name i said wtf owen hart is dead haha i got a 63 kit i nead to start and i cant wait to see urs for some inspiration
> *


haha i thought the same shit.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lookin pretty sweet guys!!

jeff u got a pm bud!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Jim i got the part today, again thanks..ill put it to use pretty soon!


----------



## kenny

That '57 Bel Air is BADASS.  Great paint and trim!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kenny_@Jun 9 2008, 10:01 PM~10833412
> *That '57 Bel Air is BADASS.    Great paint and trim!
> *


thanks ken :biggrin:


----------



## owenart714

3rd update: Interior Carpet

i did the trunk and one side of the floor to get an idea of where im going with this. let me know what you think!


----------



## [email protected]

looks good homie, but why no fuzzy fur? i think its more realistic lookin.


----------



## owenart714

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 9 2008, 10:48 PM~10835182
> *looks good homie, but why no fuzzy fur? i think its more realistic lookin.
> *


fuzzy is cool but to messy! i wanted to try this one cuz ive never used it before but your right! the fur looks better


----------



## Diamond502

looks pretty good, homie, keep it up


----------



## kykustoms

i use stuff like that for carpet it works fine for it but too thick for seats or anything like that


----------



## lowvanman

sweet 57 what color is it and is this a gasser if so i think you need bigger meat on back


----------



## owenart714

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 10 2008, 05:09 AM~10836499
> *i use stuff like that for carpet it works fine for it but too thick for seats or anything like that
> *


yea it is really thick! i cleaned it up a bit last nite and if you manage to dip your a finger a little bit firmer on the carpet you can get a smooth clean look. i will post more pics tonight!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Jun 10 2008, 09:19 AM~10836734
> *sweet 57 what color is it and is this a gasser if so i think you need bigger meat on back
> *


its dupli color metal specks orange, and i found new wheels and tires in my stash, ill try and get pics up soon. thanks homie.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## SlammdSonoma

did a lil bit more work to the hilux today...Jim that freggin hinge ya gave me either got stepped on or something,... i unwrapped it from the tape & it split in two in my hands :uh: . i tried fixing it by supergluing it back together but after it sat for 6 hours, i tried putting it back on the piece it clamps on & it broke again. So i got disgusted, and built a set for it. 

I also cut the tailgate out in a odd design that looks like stairs...you'll have to see it in the works ( gotta go to the hardware store & pick up some supplies.) it'll swing like the xplorer rear doors, but be more X- cross looking.


----------



## [email protected]

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## envious

well, that fucking sucks.
i figured wrapping it in tape would have offered some protection.

guess its a sign.
time to build a dancing bed.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

dancing bed..haha, now that is funny. I wouldnt know the first on that---though i do wanna try eventually.

Alright i have pics, pics & pics of whats happened in the past day or two.
New hinges under the truck for the bed...cut the tailgate into pieces!! And added civic seats to the interior (cut down to make it look 80's-ish)









closed tailgate ( no hinge yet)








opened


























so i been trying to figure out a color...do i retro it & do the pastel colors of the 80s or do i go straight up OG with flake...


----------



## aztek_warrior

The '57 looks bad ass, paint came out nice...

Here are some pics of the mopar i posted a while 
back all finished now and a new project '79 camaro,
cheap testors kit, didn't want to mess up a good one,
this will be the first time i open and hinge doors, hopefully 
i'll come out alright...took me a little while to get the door
not to sag when opened.


----------



## owenart714

update #4 Engine build up, stock Vs Aftermarket pulleys, plus some finished trunk pictures and Edelbrock photo-etched air cleaners with valve covers!


----------



## [email protected]

carpet turned out good owen. aztec glad to see you back in the swing of things, and bri....... your a nut with that dremel,looks good, figure out a color yet?


----------



## [email protected]

carpet turned out good owen. aztec glad to see you back in the swing of things, and bri....... your a nut with that dremel,looks good, figure out a color yet?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

nope..nothing yet. still deciding. Wish i could come across some HOK colors, then it would an easy one!


----------



## [email protected]

I got new wheels on it, found them in my stash! Let me know what you think?


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

imo u should tuck them..


----------



## sidetoside

Ohh , a Old School Donk !!! The Suspension High is OK but the Weels are 
to Little ... :angel:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 11 2008, 12:30 PM~10845483
> *imo u should tuck them..
> *


 what ? tuck em? backs or fronts? and i thought about cuttin down the rearend to fit the wheels up under.


----------



## kykustoms

owen that 64 is commin out nice and aztec that camaro would b cool on the wires and jeff i think u should make it prostreet and make it just off the ground but those wheels and tires look so much better


----------



## [email protected]

if anything i could turn in to a straight up street rod, but im not cuttin shit up, everything is painted and cleared.


----------



## [email protected]

someone should google gassers and hit pics and post up in here with the link, so catz even tho they dont like em, they at least know what one looks like. i would post link, but cant....... im on my psp. any help is good help.


----------



## GotLOWstandards

Here is a link to google of pics of gassers for you dropped!!! :biggrin: 

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=ga...ch+Images&gbv=2

For the record..this is my favorite model of yours so far! :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 11 2008, 11:37 AM~10845537
> *what ? tuck em? backs or fronts? and i thought about cuttin down the rearend to fit the wheels up under.
> *


i know what a gasser looks like.what i mean by tuck them is ALL of them.
would look sick.IMO


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ill help out Jeff, i think it looks damn good the way its goin...a gasser is definitely unique..pro-streets are an everyday occurance. Leave it like it is.

heres some reference pics, one of them is real..the other two are a model car thats been already done.


























hope that helps


----------



## [email protected]

thanks bri.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

oh yeah, i have a color picked out for the hilux...its goin bright orange ( tamiya color) with base of silver metallic.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by GotLOWstandards_@Jun 11 2008, 01:46 PM~10846013
> *Here is a link to google of pics of gassers for you dropped!!! :biggrin:
> 
> http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=ga...ch+Images&gbv=2
> 
> For the record..this is my favorite model of yours so far! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks sarah


----------



## GotLOWstandards

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 11 2008, 11:06 AM~10846173
> *thanks sarah
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 11 2008, 01:57 PM~10846113
> *oh yeah, i have a color picked out for the hilux...its goin bright orange ( tamiya color) with base of silver metallic.
> *


try duplicolor silver metal specs, and try transparent orange by tamiya over that. but watch..... tamiya paints are acrylic and duplicolor is laquer i think. i dont know how well that will work tho.


----------



## DA_SQUID

LOOKIN GOOD GUYS KEEP IT UP !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 11 2008, 03:09 PM~10846711
> *LOOKIN GOOD GUYS KEEP IT UP !
> *


thanks squid.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

actually i went over duplicolr mettalic flake ( not the metal specks), and did the tamiya bright ornage...its giving it a chevy competition orange color...ill eventually try to find pearl for it. got any suggestions on finding a clear pearl that would make it pop?


----------



## kykustoms

yea i knew what a gasser was to just never really liked em much tho still better than when they raised just the front trien to get more wieght trasfer for better launches my fav style dragster would b the altered wheel base cars


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah, same here jake...i have built one of those--it was a blueprinter 66 mustang, but it came out shitty & i lost some parts, think ill just pull the motor out & transfer it to a pro-street build im doing soon.


----------



## relaxednoma

Both ways would be bad ass. Paint looks amazing. I still think it'd look sick though laid out, or even buried with a bit of a rake.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i was wondering which state you was in with RA...

could go different way with the car, but build it the way you want..after all thats your car to build on.


----------



## kykustoms

yea no shit i wouldnt change shit on my models unless it was totaly fucked up like the lac doors i i want it a certain way thats how ima do it and thats exactly what you should do jeff i just thought itd look cool low as hell but thats just how i like shit lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 11 2008, 04:03 PM~10847229
> *yea i knew what a gasser was to just never really liked em much tho still better than when they raised just the front trien to get more wieght trasfer for better launches my fav style dragster would b the altered wheel base cars
> *


haha those are gassers pretty much, the wheels are just move forward thats all,gassers are more street legal .


----------



## [email protected]

oh i hear ya jake, i look at it like this tho, i have a pro-street under my belt,i have a couple lolos lined up, its just this kit is a change of pace for me and its not turnin out to bad, and not to mention i love gassers,anything to do with 4Os 5Os and 6Os ya know? i just love that era.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah, same here...but i have a heart for 80's shoe box minitrucks myself...something bout a Bodydropped 80's something ranger tucking rim for days that makes me go DAYUM!!

kinda like this--they guy standing there is like 6'4"


----------



## [email protected]

better cut a hole in the roof for homies head. :biggrin:


----------



## envious

hit the local bodyshop for the pearl. if you ask nicely might score some for free. even if you asked for a container that is just about empty, there will be more than enough for a model.


----------



## relaxednoma

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 11 2008, 02:09 PM~10847281
> *i was wondering which state you was in with RA...
> 
> could go different way with the car, but build it the way you want..after all thats your car to build on.
> *



In in the ky chapter of ///RA bro.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by envious_@Jun 11 2008, 07:32 PM~10848688
> *hit the local bodyshop for the pearl. if you ask nicely might score some for free. even if you asked for a container that is just about empty, there will be more than enough for a model.
> *


can you PLEASE send me some pearl when it gets low? what? :dunno: i said please. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah no shit...i need some like mad!!


----------



## relaxednoma

I can check at the shop when I'm there this weekend to see what I can come across.

Little background, I work in IT Security Administration doing computer stuff for a living, on the side I work at a local body shop off and on doing oddball stuff that started with me washing cars and such on the side so i could begin learning the trade to be able to do my own stuff. But I mainly enjoy suspension work on 1:1 trucks.


----------



## tequila sunrise

i know pegasus sells some pearls. good amount for model cars. manufactured by black gold. some good shit!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 12 2008, 07:08 PM~10857267
> *i know pegasus sells some pearls. good amount for model cars. manufactured by black gold. some good shit!
> *


black gold does have a bunch of diff colors too. fogot about them.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well gotta ton done on the 64 today..shes sittin on rims permanently..unfortunately the undies are gonna be very curbside tho, cant help it with steel axle setup, but it works as a lo-lo. The front side does move independently so i can pose for a funky 3-wheel, as well as other things. I did get the firewall built, smooth as glass with a master cylinder put in place & a steering box added as well. Some of the BMF is done, but i gotta get more--the shit i have has wrinkles on the paper so i can get long pieces cut from it.

heres some pics:


----------



## [email protected]

that looks clean as fuck  and it looks smooth with them wheels boi. :biggrin:


----------



## relaxednoma

Damn! thats some amazing work bro!


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 12 2008, 07:34 PM~10858647
> *well gotta ton done on the 64 today..shes sittin on rims permanently..unfortunately the undies are gonna be very curbside tho, cant help it with steel axle setup, but it works as a lo-lo.  The front side does move independently so i can pose for a funky 3-wheel, as well as other things.  I did get the firewall built, smooth as glass with a master cylinder put in place & a steering box added as well.  Some of the BMF is done, but i gotta get more--the shit i have has wrinkles on the paper so i can get long pieces cut from it.
> 
> heres some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is such a clean build, but I have gotta ask, Why are your pix always so crappy. Seriously, you build really well and it would be so nice to just once see you take a clean, clear pix so you can actually get the props that most would give you.

Just my thought.


----------



## [email protected]

cause we need a chip in and buy brian a new camera fund thats why. :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 13 2008, 07:11 AM~10861710
> *cause we need a chip in and buy brian a new camera fund thats why. :biggrin:
> *


Seriously.....I can take better pix on my cell phone....

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 13 2008, 10:24 AM~10861775
> *Seriously.....I can take better pix on my cell phone....
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :biggrin: j/p bri.


----------



## [email protected]

ok fellas..... kustombuilder is about to start on some lazar cut pendents for dynasty, i have to go over the final product but if your interested in one or two, pleas pm me so i can let him know how many to make. thanks fellas


----------



## SlammdSonoma

whats the price gonna be one one? or is there?

yeah, the reasoning for the pics being like that is i have a digital cam, but has NO macro setting & the pics i have are better than the digital ever would be. I took a few of the black f-1 and they were totally fucking wrong..had to take them at a distance to get it clean. Just fucked up.

I need to get in close with low4osho, he spittin out good pics & lives pretty closeby.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Jun 13 2008, 11:31 AM~10862836-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats the price gonna be one one?  or is there?
> 
> yeah, the reasoning for the pics being like that is i have a digital cam, but has NO macro setting & the pics i have are better than the  digital ever would be.  I took a few of the black f-1 and they were totally fucking wrong..had to take them at a distance to get it clean.  Just fucked up.
> 
> I need to get in close with low4osho, he spittin out good pics & lives pretty closeby.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> price depends on how many we can get sold.
> also do you guys want them raw?chrome?
> 
> <[email protected]_@Jun 13 2008, 11:14 AM~10862736
> *ok fellas..... kustombuilder is about to start on some lazar cut pendents for dynasty, i have to go over the final product but if your interested in one or two, pleas pm me so i can let him know how many to make. thanks fellas
> *


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hmm, not sure..thats Dropped's dept.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 12 2008, 11:18 PM~10640125
> *THIS IS WHAT OUR DYNASTY PLAQUES LOOK LIKE . THIS ONE IS FROM OUR S.G.V. CHAPTER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can someone copy and send this to kustombuilder, psp wont do shit. thanks.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i think hes lookin in right now


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 13 2008, 11:37 AM~10862886
> *can someone copy and send this to kustombuilder, psp wont do shit. thanks.
> *


I have to talk to bigs on that first.I know he told me its ok to use the name but i dont know if hes ok with using the same logo.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 13 2008, 11:39 AM~10862908
> *i think hes lookin in right now
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 13 2008, 01:39 PM~10862909
> *I have to talk to bigs on that first.I know he told me its ok to use the name but i dont know if hes ok with using the same logo.
> *


it was good talkin to you bro. we just gotta wait to see what the BIGG man says now.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 13 2008, 12:45 PM~10863319
> *it was good talkin to you bro. we just gotta wait to see what the BIGG man says now.
> *


  as soon as i hear from him i will let you guys know.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

sounds sweet.

Good things a happenin all around


----------



## relaxednoma

thats baller that those can be cut like that.


----------



## kustombuilder

:biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 13 2008, 09:14 AM~10862736
> *ok fellas..... kustombuilder is about to start on some lazar cut pendents for dynasty, i have to go over the final product but if your interested in one or two, pleas pm me so i can let him know how many to make. thanks fellas
> *


put me down for one!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 13 2008, 09:37 AM~10862886
> *can someone copy and send this to kustombuilder, psp wont do shit. thanks.
> *


 did you guys want to use the logo i did up? or should i try some different designs.


----------



## [email protected]

KB and myself are in the process of talking to BIGGS himself to see if we can use his DYNASTY plaque, and just adding M.C.C. at the bottom on the banner. so keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 13 2008, 02:08 PM~10863997
> *KB and myself are in the process of talking to BIGGS himself to see if we can use his DYNASTY plaque, and just adding M.C.C. at the bottom on the banner. so keep your fingers crossed.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

so whats up on the building side of life homies?


----------



## envious

i shot the nova last night.


----------



## relaxednoma

looks sic bro. 

Wheres everyone getting these stands they are used for painting?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

tamiya makes them


----------



## envious

bs "helping hands thing" from the local discount store.
also had a magnifying glass on it.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 14 2008, 02:51 AM~10867971
> *so whats up on the building side of life homies?
> *


been put on hold. my car has been having issues so i've been having to take the bus to work and shit. gotta get wheels for jeff and get some sandpaper and whitewall cleaner for my 80's box caprice. can't do shit till payday the 19th. minor fix, bad relay for the electric fan. just paid rent, so you know how that goes.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

SSDD...same shit different day. i feel ya, everything ya dont want to happen happens!

As for myself, working on the 64 galaxie, the hilux, the xplorer (interior)..still waiting on a good color to cut the orange & pearl white--havent decided if i should do black or another color.

Also worked on a 1/12 tamiya yamaha bike i was working on a few months back. I need some clear to get r done. Then still waiting on the suicidal civic & the 1:1. Buncha shit but not enuf time!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

how bout a blue stripe to separate? thats what i used..


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 14 2008, 07:02 AM~10868324
> *been put on hold. my car has been having issues so i've been having to take the bus to work and shit. gotta get wheels for jeff and get some sandpaper and whitewall cleaner for my 80's box caprice. can't do shit till payday the 19th. minor fix, bad relay for the electric fan. just  paid  rent, so you know how that goes.
> *


co worker finally had a day to get some stuff done to my car and hot wired the fan untill i get a relay. so it's the end of takin the bus and off to pegasus i go to get jeff's wheels!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 13 2008, 06:24 AM~10861775
> *Seriously.....I can take better pix on my cell phone....
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


picked up my 7mp camera from sears for $95. it's a GE, sucks up batteries like a hummer sucks up gas, but it works for me!


----------



## [email protected]

im still waiting on my chrome for the wagon,im gettin ready to order a PE detail set for the 57,and in the mean time ive been prepin the body for paint on my 77monte. nothing to crazy to the monte,its just gonna be a good shelf model.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by envious_@Jun 14 2008, 06:55 AM~10867977
> *i shot the nova last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nova looks good jim, nice color combo.


----------



## envious

thats only part 2 of 4


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by envious_@Jun 14 2008, 02:36 PM~10869078
> *thats only part 2 of 4
> *


 :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 14 2008, 09:38 AM~10868656
> *how bout a blue stripe to separate? thats what i used..
> *


actually you just gave me one helluva good idea. i got some extra stuff i just airbrushed the other night that might just look good in about a 1/8th inch stripe.










this stuff flips from deep blue to UV, which isnt much of a flip, but might just make the difference..what yall think???


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

what kind is it?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

its called alclad II laquer sapphire deep blue to UV on the bottle..about 1 oz bottle for $11.50 at the model shop i go to. Its ready to airbrush once ya shake it up. its whats on my D-50 truck as well.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 14 2008, 01:26 PM~10868794
> *co worker finally had a day to get some stuff done to my car and hot wired the fan untill i get a relay. so it's the end of takin the bus and off to pegasus i go to get jeff's wheels!!!
> *


----------



## [email protected]

well its offical........ kustombuilder and i got the OK from BIGGS to go ahead on the pendents, it will look just like the DYNASTY plaque,it will just cary the M.C.C. on the banner at the bottom. so i have to give a huge thanks to BIGGS for letting us use his plaque for this.  and please let me know if your lookin to hop on one.


----------



## kykustoms

id like to have one if they aint too pricey lol
jim that nova looks good what other colors u gonna use?
i finally finished the damn 300 i was plannin on finishing last weekend fuckin paint issues prolonged it but its done nothin to impressive basically oob just diff subs and diff wheels with a lowering job


----------



## owenart714

nice ride!


----------



## owenart714

Progress#5 Engine/Suspension

Heres an update, Almost done for the build off! i still need the interior touch up with photo-etch parts will look sick. and The 2 pump set-up is up next! thanks for looking.


----------



## Smallz

Lookin' good homie. Nice build so far. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

clean looking build homie


----------



## relaxednoma

very very nice!


----------



## kykustoms

lookin good owen


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 15 2008, 03:52 AM~10872377
> *Lookin' good homie. Nice build so far. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X-2 those PE parts make a huge difference. looks good owen.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

x2!


----------



## kykustoms

i got the old school hilux today for fathers day so far i made some filler panels for the tails and the front markers then i made a tailgate rollpan combo it will b the testors one shot lime ice laquer heres some pics should i use the kits 18s or go with some 20s?
















go with the kits 18s?








or go with some hh slim 20s?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

definitely do the 20's, everybodys doin the 18's...hell i might even change mine up before o get totally finished with it.

The xplorer has a 3rd color on it, the outcome is downright sweet. i think im getting the hang of this painting thang finally!!! Next for it is i gotta let the flip flop paint dry for a day or 3, then wet sand it down so i can apply the clear and polish it all out. Then the bodys done.

Ill try & get pics up shortly.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

heres some pics of the third color, i did go with a blue speckled color... flip flop deep blue to UV...impossible to get perfect pics on this until after its cleared & polished out, but it goes real good with the fiery orange & white lightning. This is the color i used...


----------



## kykustoms

looks good i like how it goes even with the headlights and goes back to a thin line i was thinkin 20s to just to change it up some tho i really like the 18s alot they r on every other hilux thats built lol


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 14 2008, 09:49 PM~10871479
> *well its offical........ kustombuilder and i got the OK from BIGGS to go ahead on the pendents, it will look just like the DYNASTY plaque,it will just cary the M.C.C. on the banner at the bottom. so i have to give a huge thanks to BIGGS for letting us use his plaque for this.     and please let me know if your lookin to hop on one.
> *


the price for the pendants will be roughly about 45 to 50 bucks ea chrome.Jeff.Please get a list of who wants one so we can get the ball rolling and get some deposits.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 15 2008, 04:21 PM~10874266
> *definitely do the 20's, everybodys doin the 18's...hell i might even change mine up before o get totally finished with it.
> 
> The xplorer has a 3rd color on it, the outcome is downright sweet.  i think im getting the hang of this painting thang finally!!!  Next for it is i gotta let the flip flop paint dry for a day or 3, then wet sand it down so i can apply the clear and polish it all out.  Then the bodys done.
> 
> Ill try & get pics up shortly.
> *



NOOOOOO! you have to lay a light coat of clear on it first homie, you cant wetsand flake.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 15 2008, 05:10 PM~10874466
> *the price for the pendants will be roughly about 45 to 50 bucks ea chrome.Jeff.Please get a list of who wants one so we can get the ball rolling and get some deposits.
> *


well there you have it, chrome 45 to 50 bucks, homies hooking us up, so if you want or two, please hit me up! 

as of right now, i know i want one, maybe two, and big mike a.k.a. tequilla sunrise wants one, anyone else???

if you want one.... please pm me, if you dont want one pm me anyways so i know you know whats goin on, dont wanna leave anyone behind.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 12 2008, 11:18 PM~10640125
> *THIS IS WHAT OUR DYNASTY PLAQUES LOOK LIKE . THIS ONE IS FROM OUR S.G.V. CHAPTER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is what they will look like final........ only it will have M.C.C. at the bottom in the banner.


----------



## envious

brian didnt we already cover this? :twak:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by envious_@Jun 15 2008, 07:33 PM~10875046
> *brian didnt we already cover this? :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah, i think so...but were just makin sure every dawg is in this. We dont want anyone to go without it. i myself dont think ill be able to afford it, but im workin a deal out with OUR Prez to get the damn thang DONE!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 15 2008, 10:06 PM~10875771
> *yeah, i think so...but were just makin sure every dawg is in this.  We dont want anyone to go without it.  i myself dont think ill be able to afford it, but im workin a deal out with OUR Prez to get the damn thang DONE!
> *


----------



## envious

i was talking about wet sanding metal flake


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by envious_@Jun 15 2008, 11:03 PM~10876132
> *i was talking about wet sanding metal flake
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ElRafa

Sweet builds in here guys looking good


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ahh, gotcha Jim..lol. thing about it is, it has a lip from the paint bein a lil thick over the previous paints...and i did wet sand the white & orange & it didnt mess those two up at all. Thats gonna leave it lumpy isnt it?

oh also, im jumping back on the civic & 1:1 f-150 tomorrow, i have a few ideas on how to do the rearend. its not gonna be just like the 1;1, and i think i may change out the rims on it as well. Just have a few things in mind with what i wanna do with it.


----------



## kykustoms

i wish i could afford one but i cant my kid costs too much lol


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Jun 15 2008, 01:35 AM~10872338
> *Progress#5 Engine/Suspension
> 
> Heres an update, Almost done for the build off! i still need the interior touch up with photo-etch parts will look sick. and The 2 pump set-up is up next! thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaam!!! bro this is off da chain... great work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 15 2008, 05:27 PM~10875017
> *well there you have it, chrome 45 to 50 bucks, homies hooking us up, so if you want or two, please hit me up!
> 
> as of right now, i know i want one, maybe two, and big mike a.k.a. tequilla sunrise wants one, anyone else???
> 
> if you want one.... please pm me, if you dont want one pm me anyways so i know you know whats goin on, dont wanna leave anyone behind.
> *


----------



## [email protected]

Waitin for chrome, started this. Its box stock, let me know what you think?


----------



## westempire

The Monte looks bad ass Jeff...that blue looks great on it


----------



## [email protected]

thanks marcus, its blue metal specs by duplicolor with folk art clear cote glaze.


----------



## NOSH

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by NOSH_@Jun 16 2008, 02:12 PM~10879944
> *looking good :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## relaxednoma

looks killer homie


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lookin gangsta jeff..sweet homie!


----------



## [email protected]

jim..... you get my pm?


----------



## kustombuilder

the wheels on the monte look wierd.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 16 2008, 03:31 PM~10880639
> *the wheels on the monte look wierd.
> *


haha yea they do, they dont have a knock off yet either. i couldnt even tell you witch ones they are, i might do the spokes blue, just to bring em out.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 16 2008, 02:03 PM~10880873
> *haha yea they do, they dont have a knock off yet either. i couldnt even tell you witch ones they are, i might do the spokes blue, just to bring em out.
> *


yea.that would set them off.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yall gonna drop yalls jaw. the civic is 98% done. all the interior is done exceptional of the internal doors & hinging em back on. The hood sidewayz gave me is just as cool as the one i had on it. Ill just say its FULL of subs. Ill try & have pics up in the next hour or so.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

alright...got some pics up. Its not totally finished, but since taking almost 6 months to come back to..its been refreshened and makin a comeback. Just a few more things to finish on it, 7 it'll be ready for show season.


----------



## Diamond502

:0


looks damn good


----------



## relaxednoma

noice!!


----------



## kykustoms

looks good brian and jeff i like that monte the wheels look like the old dayton style wheels from pegasus back when all they had was daytons and mcleans lol


----------



## [email protected]

the pig snout looks good 2 bri. j/k and i think they are old dayton wheels, all i know is there old. haha :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

i got the hilux bed done its ready for a lil mud and a sanding i had to cut the suspension some for it to lay on the 20s heres some pics


----------



## westempire

^Sweet :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

looks good jake, and whats up with the caddy?


----------



## kustombuilder

so we are working on the design.we should have something down on black and white this week.I will be a couple more weeks to cut them.just a heads up.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

sounds good...im giving up half of my stash of plastic to own one of these sommabitches. Thanks again Jeff :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 17 2008, 09:34 AM~10887534
> *sounds good...im giving up half of my stash of plastic to own one of these sommabitches.  Thanks again Jeff :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Jun 15 2008, 12:35 AM~10872338
> *Progress#5 Engine/Suspension
> 
> Heres an update, Almost done for the build off! i still need the interior touch up with photo-etch parts will look sick. and The 2 pump set-up is up next! thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this is bad ass 63!! :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 17 2008, 11:25 AM~10887488
> *so we are  working on the design.we should have something down on black and white this week.I will be a couple more weeks to cut them.just a heads up.
> *


thanks again KB.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 17 2008, 11:50 AM~10888468
> *thanks again KB.
> *


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 17 2008, 07:12 AM~10887085
> *looks good jake, and whats up with the caddy?
> *


takin a brake from the caddy just wanted to build some diff shit and since u extended the deadline it should b no prob finishing it


----------



## tequila sunrise

well i've been having the shittiest luck with my transportation. anyways, as far as builds, doing what little i can as far as cleaning up the resin caprice. sanded the excess off the interior, need to do the bumpers, fit the grill and booty kit. so much work, but in the end it'll look good


----------



## [email protected]

cant wait to see that box mike.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yall remember this build?

























its getting redone pretty soon. i got it back on the bench getting cleaned up. Its not black & red though, back in primer, different set of rims, but still goin with 20's & 22's & the ext cab is getting filled as one piece. Still gonna sport the 59 vette tails in the side of the bed, and a few other lil things here & there.


----------



## [email protected]

its a good thing i didnt see that bitch,or it would have a new home too. haha j/k bri. finish that bitch


----------



## SlammdSonoma

believe me, it was on the list. Til i slapped a set of rollers under it, then i said MOTHER FUCK HELL NO!. i been workin on this one way too long for it to be shipped to a yankee!!

j/k bro...hope the ones ya got work out. that damn 66 fastback should make ya tremble ( one of the prized possesions i have)


----------



## [email protected]

haha thats too funny. nice work tho bri.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ill try & snap some silverado pics tonight. I put some putty over the windows last night, sanded that off. Also filled in the third door lines, and the license plate will be in what used to be the rear window--definitely different. Still debating on molding the entire tailgate in or not. Also scratchbuilding a frame for it (again). Will be running the stock engine most likely. Also may open the top up.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

seeing tha 79 truck being built makes me wanna see the one Jake built.....hey jake, pull them pics of that 79 out..i wanna see that again!!!


and someone needs to find a kit & build this thang!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 18 2008, 05:11 PM~10899031
> *seeing tha 79 truck being built makes me wanna see the one Jake built.....hey jake, pull them pics of that 79 out..i wanna see that again!!!
> and someone needs to find a kit & build this thang!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this bitch is crushed, whats the body drop? 3,4in.?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol, something like that, some guy built it on Ranger Power Sports.com...some strange shit on that forum!!

i went & got some pics of the silverado...and i have not a damn name for it. 
Lets start with the mods list: 

Shaved:
door handles
tailgate handle & body line on tailgate
filled pocket stake holes
front blinker lights & lower grille
filled in ext cab windows & rear window

Replaced:
front bumper from waverunner kit
roll pan from newer year vette
59 vette tail lights in side of bed
internal parts of bed completely replaced ( working on that)
license plate in rear window area
hood cowl from 67 chevelle
added radiused corners in bed
added chevrolet emblem in bed

Wheels:
67 mustang pro mods diecast, 22's up from 24's in rear, tuckin hard

colors: champagne & pewter two tone

now pics


----------



## kykustoms

i would but photobucket is fucked i cant even post progress on my hilux


----------



## kykustoms

server :angry:


----------



## [email protected]

quick ? fellas, i have a 4door hilux and you know how the back fender runs into the cab,well i wanna cut the back half of a reg.cab. and graft it to the 4door,now i wanna open this bitch up, now should i cut the doors out before i cut the cabs? any help is good help.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## SlammdSonoma

thats a damn good question...mini might be able to answe that better than any of us would. Hes done more hilux kits than anyone on here


----------



## kykustoms

i would think itd b best to cut the doors out first if any thing to make sure u dont hurt them when cutting the cab


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 18 2008, 11:25 PM~10901848
> *i would think itd b best to cut the doors out first if any thing to make sure u dont hurt them when cutting the cab
> *


thats what i was thinkin jake, and did anyone check the birthdays today? :biggrin:


----------



## relaxednoma

Im with jake on that one. 

HAPPY B-DAY!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by relaxednoma_@Jun 19 2008, 09:07 AM~10904132
> *Im with jake on that one.
> 
> HAPPY B-DAY!
> *


 :biggrin: thanks homie.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i thought i smelt someone getting older...happy b-day man!


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

so how old are you now..smells like dirt old


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 19 2008, 11:34 AM~10904773
> *so how old are you now..smells like dirt old
> *


i dont know,check the B-days and start a thread. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 19 2008, 11:34 AM~10904773
> *so how old are you now..smells like dirt old
> *


i dont know,check the B-days and start a thread. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol...naw, dont wanna turn up dead fish around here...already stinks as it is


----------



## kykustoms

happy birthday homie


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 19 2008, 04:27 PM~10906807
> *happy birthday homie
> *


thanks jake.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 19 2008, 02:27 PM~10906807
> *happy birthday homie
> *


x2


----------



## envious

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 20 2008, 12:55 AM~10911045
> *x2
> *



x3


----------



## kykustoms

ok since photobucket is finally back ill post pics of the 79 u wanted to see brian


----------



## relaxednoma

thats bad ass bro!!!


----------



## westempire

x2 NICE


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thats the way i like...sweet still jake. is that thang finished or still in the WIP pile?


----------



## Diamond502

looks good crushed


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms

its in thew wips pile of coarse all it neads is a lil bed work and paint on it and some bmf then i think it could b finished.its a curse i t one up to 90% and i lose intrest. the 300 is the first 1 ive finished in prolly 2 years and it came out shitty cause i wasnt picky like i usually am and it shows lol i nead to take a ride to dads and get a couple of my almost finished wips i can think of a couple....
































lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah the last pic makes me wanna finish mine of the 1:1. And since joining up wiith A.I. this year, the 1:1 is goin under the cutter come winter--next year ill be rolling F-B-S-S motion for about $400 labor included. So whatever i come up with on the 1/24 can probably be put towards the 1:1 build now. So i gotta be creative on it.


----------



## envious

hey bro, if i send the 1:1 ranger over there can i get the same hook up?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah sure...the guy thats helping me (on here as trooperAI), he has a bagged ranger the same year style as yours...all work done himself. He also has a 5/6 lowered 07 f150.... So yeah bring er on down, you buy the stuff, we'll put er on the ground.

Actually someone up there in Ill. could help ya from the same club im in.. we have a sponser of CCE hydraulics in Louisville KY...so we can hook ya up somehow :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## relaxednoma

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 20 2008, 08:27 PM~10917000
> *yeah sure...the guy thats helping me (on here as trooperAI), he has a bagged ranger the same year style as yours...all work done himself.  He also has a 5/6  lowered 07 f150....  So yeah bring er on down, you buy the stuff, we'll put er on the ground.
> 
> Actually someone up there in Ill. could help ya from the same club im in.. we have a sponser of CCE hydraulics in  Louisville KY...so we can hook ya up somehow :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I've spent a lotta time at CCE lol. They are about 2 hours from me


----------



## SlammdSonoma

so you have hydros on the 'noma eh? i thought about it, but after seeing a friend fight 2 years with busted hoses on his astro van..i said fuck that.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

oh btw, since im not doin the 1:1 scaled replica traditionally like the the 1:1..im changing it up a lil bit--something i been wanting to do to it for awhile now, but just havent gotten around to it. ill get pics up when ive relieved the stress from it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

well ive got some progress on the yota but i just got a new comp and it doesnt have the memory card slots like my old one so ima have to go buy a drive to put pics on the comp. i sprayed it with primer b4 i added any filler to see how close i got the fillers. one of the taillight fillers neads very little and the other got a lil warped when i hit it with a lighter to bend it easier around the curve. the front fillers are pretty good besides a small gap where i didnt get the cut just right. ima mud it up today and prolly get it in final primer then spray the green on it. should i do just single color or should i dp 2 tone or just a simple graphic? if i should add more what color(s) should i use?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

good question jake..not really sure on that. Maybe a two-tone, but as for colors--thats a good one.

I put the silverado on hold and started on the 150 again. Its gonna have a real mean streak runnin thru its veins now. Ive taken an extra bed i had ( longbed) and a dually bed--didnt fit-- and cut the dually feners out & grafted it to the longbed, making my own longbed dually ext cab. If i recall they dont make a newer style dually in the 93-96 front end?? This is also something i thought about doin to the 1:1..so stay tuned with progress.

Also gonna bump up engine power with a engine that came with the 1965 ford galaxie kit.


----------



## relaxednoma

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 21 2008, 03:28 PM~10920741
> *so you have hydros on the 'noma eh?  i thought about it, but after seeing a friend fight 2 years with busted hoses on his astro van..i said fuck that.
> *


Oh no no. THe noma's rock an Alter Image/Can-Do Specialties 4-link (steve neilsen is a good friend of mine) canti-bars with Contitech 2600's, Suicidedoors front cups with 'stone 2600's, (8) 3/8's SMC's, a Viar 450 and 5 gallon under the bed. 

I have a good amount of friends with hydro's, but back in the day CCE was the closest place to get air parts as well.


----------



## relaxednoma

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 22 2008, 11:00 AM~10924720
> *good question jake..not really sure on that.  Maybe a two-tone, but as for colors--thats a good one.
> 
> I put the silverado on hold and started on the 150 again.  Its gonna have a real mean streak runnin thru its veins now.  Ive taken an extra bed i had ( longbed) and a dually bed--didnt fit-- and cut the dually feners out & grafted it to the longbed, making my own longbed dually ext cab.  If i recall they dont make a newer style dually in the 93-96 front end??  This is also something i thought about doin to the 1:1..so stay tuned with progress.
> 
> Also gonna bump up engine power with a engine that came with the 1965 ford galaxie kit.
> *


cant wait to see that. Not to my knowledge on a longbed dually xcab


----------



## kykustoms

sounds cool are u gonna use semi wheels on it?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

nope..doin a special wheelk i created from the parts boc. Runnin fat ones in the back, skinny's in the front.

Oh im gonna be outta town this week..so i catch yall round thursday with some pics of progress.


----------



## relaxednoma

hopefully outta town is for fun. lata bro


----------



## [email protected]

got chrome in for the wagon today ill post pics up in the a.m. its gonna have chrome undies,exsaust,and motor goodies. :biggrin:


----------



## relaxednoma

hells ya. do you all have the parts sent out to chrome??


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by relaxednoma_@Jun 23 2008, 06:38 PM~10934237
> *hells ya. do you all have the parts sent out to chrome??
> *


i do, i know westempire did, and owenart does to i think.


----------



## relaxednoma

Ahhh I gotcha. where/who do you send them to?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by relaxednoma_@Jun 23 2008, 06:50 PM~10934315
> *Ahhh I gotcha. where/who do you send them to?
> *


little motor kar. its 2Obucks for a 6" by 8" rack of as many parts as you can fit on it.


----------



## relaxednoma

oh noice!
I am doing a 2nd yota bumper that i shaved and want to have it chromed and rechrome the grill since mine was fubard


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by relaxednoma_@Jun 23 2008, 07:07 PM~10934451
> *oh noice!
> I am doing a 2nd yota bumper that i shaved and want to have it chromed and rechrome the grill since mine was fubard
> *


dig threw the stash and find more parts that need chromed homie, as many as you can fit on a 6 by 8 rack for 2O bills.


----------



## relaxednoma

thats a looooota parts! time for me to start digging lol


----------



## [email protected]

fo sho. if you need there addy,let me know.


----------



## Awsome You Suck

nice cars im gonna start on a civic my self
hopefully my friend is getting me into this so ya


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Awsome You Suck_@Jun 23 2008, 10:14 PM~10935961
> *nice cars im gonna start on a civic my self
> hopefully my friend is getting me into this so ya
> *


welcome 2 layitlow homie. and you can start your own thread ya know. just a heads up. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

damn i thought croming cost more...go ahead and post up the addy jeff i might have to send some shit out


----------



## relaxednoma

Ya. I'll def. need that address bro. I found a good bit of stuff I want to get done lol.


----------



## Linc

lets see the chrome jeff!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

yea pics or it didnt happen lmao


----------



## [email protected]

i know i know haha ill have them pics up tomorrow for sure.


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 23 2008, 04:47 PM~10934294
> *i do, i know westempire did, and owenart does to i think.
> *


CHROME CHROME CHROME!!!

Got my chrome in today :0 :0 :0 





































Now its time to finish this '59 :biggrin: 
Updates soon


----------



## [email protected]

ok marcus i just got mine on 21st. ill post pics in the am.


----------



## westempire




----------



## [email protected]

As promised..the chrome!


----------



## [email protected]

I got to puttin' in some work! This is the suspension put together.


----------



## [email protected]

These are some motor shots. 
I like chrome! :biggrin:


----------



## owenart714

wow! looks hella nice jeff! cant wait till you finish


----------



## mcloven

looking good


----------



## [email protected]

yea i know, i did have some fit problems with the front but they worked out pretty good. :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by westempire+Jun 24 2008, 08:24 PM~10944299-->
> 
> 
> 
> CHROME CHROME CHROME!!!
> 
> Got my chrome in today :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now its time to finish this '59 :biggrin:
> Updates soon
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <[email protected]_@Jun 25 2008, 09:07 AM~10947305
> *As promised..the chrome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



cars look good. how much 2 get that chrome cost u>?


----------



## kykustoms

damn i nead to get some shit cromed lol looks good guys


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jun 25 2008, 03:51 PM~10949168
> *damn i nead to get some shit cromed lol looks good guys
> *


yea you do. :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

ARE THOSE MACHINED ALUMINUM ROTORS?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 25 2008, 05:27 PM~10949843
> *ARE THOSE MACHINED ALUMINUM ROTORS?
> *


yes sir.


----------



## owenart714

Progress#6 pumps&dumps

heres another little update and some chrome parts. Almost done!


----------



## [email protected]

looks good homie, im left with wire and plum the engine compartment and wire up and plum some pumps and batt. and final assm.


----------



## relaxednoma

damn nice bro!


----------



## regalistic

well what a week its been for me... first i sold regal (which was my baby for 8 years).. today i am going to sign a lease on a new house and then start moving tomorrow...(moving sucks and i have to get rid of my dog)... all well trying to finish the 66 wagon before i have to pack everything up ( pics to come soon)... the only good part is that once i move i will finally be able to get on here somewhere other than work,,,, let the fun begin


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 25 2008, 10:32 AM~10947926
> *cars look good. how much 2 get that chrome cost u>?
> *



???


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 26 2008, 10:50 AM~10954844
> *???
> *


my fault homie, its 2O bills for a 6x8 rack, plus 7 bills for shipping.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 26 2008, 08:08 AM~10954916
> *my fault homie, its 2O bills for a 6x8 rack, plus 7 bills for shipping.
> *


thanx alot homie. so 20 buks for w.e. is on the 6x8 rack (which is the same tree it comes in rite)?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 26 2008, 11:12 AM~10954930
> *thanx alot homie. so 20 buks for w.e. is on the 6x8 rack (which is the same tree it comes in rite)?
> *


yup. or you can take a wire hanger and bend it into a 6x8 rack and take rtv and rtv plastic strips on the rack and rtv your parts to the plastic strips. and then send it out.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx alot!! how long is turn around time?


----------



## MKD904

Who did you have do the chroming? That's a pretty good deal.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 26 2008, 12:37 PM~10955337
> *Who did you have do the chroming?  That's a pretty good deal.
> *


little motor kar co.


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 26 2008, 09:59 AM~10955443
> *little motor kar co.
> *


can you pm me their info?

Thanks.


----------



## GotLOWstandards

:thumbsup:


----------



## GotLOWstandards

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

After pissin' with the front suspension to get it to fit this is the stance..


----------



## [email protected]

These are just some random pics that look clean!


----------



## kykustoms

lookin hella good i guess i nead to get the lac out soon as i find time to finish this damn hilux lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lookin clean on the wagon jeff....oh yeah im back in town.

ill have to jump on the chrome wagon i suppose. I need a set of rims done up in chrome and a few other wild things eventually.

Damn, i gotta take some dually pics dont i? Be back in a few with some pics


----------



## owenart714

hell yea, looks supa clean! good job jeff.


----------



## envious

hey brian, did you ever get that pkg of what we discussed??

it went out awhile ago, just never heard from ya?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

alright guys, pics as promised... this is built off the 1:1 i started & had no ideas for. The bed is a longbed from another kit i had, shaved the trim off & added dually fenders to it. hweels are form the 50 ford f-1 truck i recently did, and yes i made the rear rims with an extra set from the wheel box. Now i gotta sand down & added more putty to it. Engine will be a 429 CJ with tunnel ram & air ducts comin from the front bumper--stay tuned:::


----------



## westempire

The wagon is looking dope Jeff  and Brian that dually is sitting phat :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jun 26 2008, 04:42 PM~10957230
> *The wagon is looking dope Jeff  and Brian that dually is sitting phat :cheesy:
> *


thanks marcus, and brian always got some crazy shit goin on over there. nice work bri.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

azy shit...naww...this shit is just a normal day for me man. Its when i dont get to use the dremel that its nearly crazy!


----------



## regalistic

finished my 66 just in time to move ...enjoy


----------



## [email protected]

wagon looks clean homie, i like the laid out look too.


----------



## westempire

x2 :0 that wagon is killer bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lookin right on man...cool color for it.

Does this mean i have to pick up one of these wagon kits as well & do *my* flava to it?


----------



## [email protected]

yea as long as its a lolo.  :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well DUH!! :biggrin: i was thinking of chopping the damn top off first, tucking some nice sized rims under it...yanno the basic dremel setup.


----------



## [email protected]

do what ya gotta do playboi.


----------



## 99 CHEVY

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ON THE CHASIS/SUSPENSION WORK 

uffin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

we'll see...i wanna finish up the 64, and the hilux for sure before i go buying things again. Im trying to figure out if i can build a set of dumps for the hydros on the 64, but i cant get clear enuf close up pics of them to do it.

Also, im kinda lost on what to do with the hilux now, its all orange and cant figure out a color for the interior, im doin air cylinders for the rear....dunno if i wanna do a two-tone with silver flake :dunno: 

Also gotta finish up the foil on the 64, gotta get some unwrinkled shit somewhere!


----------



## kykustoms

nice wagon reaglistic i have a 66 wagon i made a 2 dr panel w chop top then lost intrest...








also i found a spot that has some nice models for fairly cheap tho they r started still nice stuff heres what i got for 30 bucx
































2 bodies for 8 bucx!! he had the resin chop top cab for hella cheap ima go get it next time


----------



## mcloven

good score


----------



## kykustoms

yea he had alot of shit if my chick wasnt with me id prolly spent 100


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol...them damn women!!!

that 50 truck is a good kit, should get R done pretty easily


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 26 2008, 12:37 PM~10956224
> *After pissin' with the front suspension to get it to fit this is the stance..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 looking good bro! :biggrin:


----------



## envious

> _Originally posted by envious_@Jun 26 2008, 02:48 PM~10956851
> *hey brian, did you ever get that pkg of what we discussed??
> 
> it went out awhile ago, just never heard from ya?
> *


lmk
i sent out a payment to someone else the same day and he hasnt seen it yet.
making sure my mail carrier isnt an asshole.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 27 2008, 08:49 PM~10967335
> *lol...them damn women!!!
> 
> that 50 truck is a good kit, should get R done pretty easily
> *


yea it looks like a good kit and im thinkin choptop,section,piecut,ect.


----------



## Linc

> These are just some random pics that look clean!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this wagon is lookin killer! looks alot like mine but red! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

i love that green one linc....... i have like 4 more of these kits...... i might have to build your wagon a little brother. haha :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

and those are the wheels i got off you linc....... they look too good! haha


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 28 2008, 12:55 AM~10967732
> *:0 looking good bro! :biggrin:
> *


thanks big homie.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Jim, havent seen a thing on anything you sent this way..i figured it would've been here by now.


----------



## Linc

i have 1 more 66 myself and a 65! I love wagons! i have a few more wagons in my fleet but they are secret!  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: [email protected], SlammdSonoma, kykustoms



i see you fools........... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 28 2008, 03:54 PM~10970192
> *i have 1 more 66 myself and a 65! I love wagons! i have a few more wagons in my fleet but they are secret!   :biggrin:
> *




secret?!?!?!!?!?! who are you? undeadwhiteboy? dont hold out on us.....


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 28 2008, 12:58 PM~10970216
> *secret?!?!?!!?!?! who are you? undeadwhiteboy? dont hold out on us.....
> *


 :biggrin: i see if i can snap some sneak peak pics!  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:yes: thats whats up :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

did a lil modeling today on the hilux, changed up the air cylinders to airbags in the rear which might get changed again. Im wanting to use the rear to raise it, but i cant if i leave the bags over the axle like it is..so im kinda lost on that ( canti-lever maybe???)

Also doin some not so 80's shit on it, so i think ive lost the 80s idea for this one. I built a console for it, and door kicker panels with resin 6" door speakers & 2" tweeters. Interior is comin together good--think it may go tan with flocking.

Also cut open the front bumper, gonna add some bars like it would be a billet grille, also gonna throw some fiery orange over top of this orange & see where it comes to.

Pics to go with the text:


----------



## envious

mail guy must be an asshole, unless the neighbors are ripping me off.
ill grab some more and get it out to you.


----------



## kykustoms

lookin good brian maby someday we can do a old school mini truck build off but i like the way u r goin with this instead of the 80s theme


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah maybe so..i just couldnt stay in the groove with the 80's thing. i couldnt shave anything if that was the case, plus paint jobs were not a top notch thing then.

besides im liking how this one looks with not topper on it as a convertible truck. I think i gotta build some door arm rests, and may add a t.v. to the dash now. Plus im waiting on some pearl from Jim to give it a nice touch of the *funk*. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## westempire

Looking good


----------



## kykustoms

u could add onto the speaker pods and make the armrest flow off of them they look like they go up high enuff to look right...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

actually the way it was with paint on it made it look like it had an armrest..so now the interior is done..in light creme with cream flocking on seats & console. Dash was done cream on top w/ gloss black inset around steering wheel & added a small t.v., chrome shifter, chrome e-brake....ill get pics up soon :biggrin:


----------



## relaxednoma

yota looks killer!


----------



## tequila sunrise

my shit's just sitting ducks. car still down. i already have a list of shit i need to get at the hobby shop. makes it hard doin the simple things. once the car gets done im heading to pegasus and my parent's house to use their computer so i can post up pics.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

sounds good..

well i bashed the yota today ( in a good way), i think im the only one on here thats scratchbuilding the ass end of the frame on this sucker. When im done, im aiming to do a moveable & poseable suspension for the rear. Ive cut from the bed back off, and started over...ill have pics up tonight. im still in the process of doin it--just takin a break!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> sounds good..
> i think im the only one on here thats scratchbuilding the ass end of the frame on this sucker.
> 
> I think almost everyone has done some hacking on these kits. Your not the only one cutting into them. But looks good so far.


----------



## [email protected]

I think almost everyone has done some hacking on these kits. Your not the only one cutting into them. But looks good so far.
[/quote]
X-2


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah, i think i could speak for a few others on here...and yeah they've been hacked on ill admit that.

new update to the 150..new rims on it, tuckin 22's deep


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well the computers fuckin with me, or id have pics up. Also, put the fuel cell at the back of the bed underneath with dual holes for the fillers. Added billet grille up front on the lower valance and the color is getting changed to a flip flop blue to green


----------



## SlammdSonoma

alright, got the damn computer to see it my fucking way!

heres some pics of another tow pig. The rear wheels are a two-piece setup, that are made to fit the stock tire originally. I think they look X2 better than the fatties i had on it before, plus its 22"s up front thats tuckin under the hood.


















and heres the hilux with interior & exterior pics of what i said earlier. i think im gonna leave it as a convertible, though i did do a cut out on the topper.









tricked out the gas door filler


----------



## SlammdSonoma

anybody alive in the dynasty camp? 

new pics of *sickness*


----------



## [email protected]

slowly puttin this damn wagon together. just basicly just wirein shit up. and what color is that bri? look damn good.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

blue to green flip flop alclad prismatic paint. the expensive shit.


----------



## kykustoms

lookin good brian the frame looks good on the yota
and jeff lets see the wagon i neada get the lac out this weekend i could get some paint on it i just nead to do a few lil things to the body


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ttt dynasty

wake up guys!


----------



## [email protected]

back on track with the thread. ill try and have some pics up tomorrow of the wagon and a new project i have going on.


----------



## kykustoms

got some painting done today painted the hilux and the dodge dually the paint cracked a couple places in the bed i tryed filling them with gap filler glue it fixed one but the other is still there i dunno wtf to do the rest of it is perfect might just say fuck it and add carpet to the bed to cover it...heres pics of both


----------



## [email protected]

looks good jake, can? or airbrush?


----------



## kykustoms

can i used the testors one shot on the yota and some metalflake brass rustoleum on the dodge thikin bout adding some more color(s) to the yota and maby 2 tone the dodge but im not sure yet


----------



## [email protected]

do it up homeboy. and paint that lac already :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

ill get around to it eventually lol i almost drug it out i still nead to build the b pillars then a lil sanding then itll b ready for some color lol


----------



## [email protected]

i have the pump set up,the windows,and the braided lines under the hood,but cant bring myself to wanna get this bitch done fos some reason.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ill be outta town for a few days..dont be missin me too much yall...see ya on the flipside :biggrin:


----------



## envious

adios bro


----------



## tequila sunrise

im missin out of this good ass painting weather. but i just got a letter sayin that they are gonna finally send out my stimulus check BEFORE july 11 hno: hno: so that means i can get some shit rollin! if it does, im thinkin of getting me an airbrush for when i want to shoot strictly flake. so let's hope they aren't bullshittin'


----------



## [email protected]

i got my check when they said i would,so your good bro. post up some wips. your prob. out joy ridein haha its been awile huh big mike. :biggrin:


----------



## owenart714

Progress: Almost done!

finished the interior and trunk set-up. and started with bare metal foil.


----------



## westempire

Rides looking real good homies... I'll post progress soon


----------



## DoUgH

63 looks kick ass homie


----------



## [email protected]

Not too much left on the wagon, wire up some pumps and some braided line under the hood and she's done!
This is what I got so far..


----------



## [email protected]

Heres the pumps, I don't have a clue :dunno: on what I am gonna do with them? Any ideas?  



















Heres a couple..she does look pretty clean! I just need to finish it already!


----------



## [email protected]

I've been inspired by Brian and Jake to do a mini-truck. I think this is gonna be my next project after the wagon?


----------



## owenart714

looks good jeff, maybe paint the end tanks red? or the dumbs? to look diffrent


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 8 2008, 10:28 AM~11037409
> *Heres the pumps, I don't have a clue :dunno:  on what I am gonna do with them? Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you could wire them up like dough did on his impala
its in the finished models of 08 thread


----------



## [email protected]

thanks for the feedback fellas. i might paint the pump tanks red, that might work. thanks bro.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 8 2008, 10:37 AM~11037475
> *thanks for the feedback fellas. i might paint the pump tanks red, that might work. thanks bro.
> *


nah the chrome tanks look good bro dont mess with them


----------



## DoUgH

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 8 2008, 12:28 PM~11037409
> *Heres the pumps, I don't have a clue :dunno:  on what I am gonna do with them? Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nothing look wrong with them just run the control wires out the dumps and the cylinder lines and your good


----------



## kykustoms

looks awsome jeff i really neada get the lac out and dont do that truck get the square dime back out first
owen that 63 is lookin nice 63 was always my favorite impala and i like the color u picked


----------



## envious

INTRODUCING--REDSLED


----------



## [email protected]

looks good jim. i like the color.


----------



## Linc

> Heres the pumps, I don't have a clue :dunno: on what I am gonna do with them? Any ideas?
> 
> http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e114/j3ffs/2008%20Pics/My%20Model%
> 
> looking good! build a bit of a tubular rack and put them on a bit of an angle! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

thats what i was thinkin, so that the pumps are more in the back window huh?


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 8 2008, 04:04 PM~11040091
> *thats what i was thinkin, so that the pumps are more in the back window huh?
> *


yeah either that or on a rack held up just behind the seat between the cylinders.


----------



## kykustoms

damn jim i wasnt expecting that it looks good red are u gonna paint ur 1:1 ranger red now?


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## rollinoldskoo

awesome work in here guys uffin:


----------



## regalistic

the redsleds looking pretty slick, nice work


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 8 2008, 09:28 AM~11037409
> *
> Heres a couple..she does look pretty clean! I just need to finish it already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This wagon is gonna look sick when your done.


----------



## [email protected]

:yes: the paint is flawless. its the cleanest,most detailed model ive built yet.


----------



## envious

it is sweet


----------



## lowridermodels

lookin good


----------



## customcoupe68

i like the wagon!!


----------



## ElRafa

*VERY SICK RIDES IN HERE GUYS*


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 9 2008, 11:45 AM~11045314
> *lookin good
> *


wud up fool :biggrin:


----------



## envious




----------



## westempire

:0 Looking good envious


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jul 10 2008, 12:03 AM~11051627
> *:0  Looking good envious
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

nice cars


----------



## relaxednoma

NOICE!


----------



## envious

mine has the newer dash in 1:1 and i have one, somewhere...








dp floors








shifter came from an old fire truck kit


----------



## [email protected]

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## owenart714

awesome interior envious, what race seats are those? recaro?


----------



## envious

recaro yep


----------



## kykustoms

ranger is lookin tyght gonna do any graffix?


----------



## envious

workin those out now


----------



## kykustoms

hell yea what u got in mind or u gonna make us wait?


----------



## tequila sunrise

hey owen, you gotta let me know which car is yours at pegasus. i plan to go there more often, especially for the model meeting this month. let me know if you are going this month so i can bring all my builds and we can see em in person.


----------



## tequila sunrise

yes, im at my parents' house, but no updates on any builds. busy with shit. the 17th is payday, so that's when im gonna get the paints and shit i need. jeff's wheels i picked up few days ago and sent out today. if i had more money i'd walk out with all kinds of shit...pegasus is my candy store, really good for my diabetes!!!


----------



## [email protected]

good deal big mike, thanks again. you ever need anything,you let me know.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

son of a bitch..i leave for 4 days and i come back to three pages of dope ass builds...maybe i should stay away more often.

Jeff, bout time ya did something with a tailgate...ya learnin slowly & the wagon is comin together awesome! Jim the redsled is look damn good!


----------



## [email protected]

aint that the truth, welcome back bro. and i was due for a mini anyways :biggrin:


----------



## envious

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 10 2008, 10:03 PM~11060448
> *hell yea what u got in mind or u gonna make us wait?
> *



yeah, you gotta wait.
i dont even know what itll be yet


----------



## PINK86REGAL

bad ass wagon!! :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL

another question did u guys leave those fin's on the hood of the wagon?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 11 2008, 10:41 AM~11062808
> *bad ass wagon!!  :0
> *


thanks bro. and i took the hood from a 66elco for the wagon.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

cool. i got an old elco (not sure of the year) but now lookin at it does the elco hood have 2 small scoop lookin lines on it towds the back hood? thanx 4 ur help


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 11 2008, 12:15 PM~11063352
> *cool. i got an old elco (not sure of the year) but now lookin at it does the elco hood have 2 small scoop lookin lines on it towds the back hood? thanx 4 ur help
> *


nah,no scoops on the elco hood, the wagon hood had the tho.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

thanx!! imma have to see what hood i can use then since i dont got a elco hood and the hood on the wagon i dont like much


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## envious




----------



## SlammdSonoma

im likin that garage scene...lookin homely!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

jim, was all the interior of the garage scratchbuilt?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Jul 7 2008, 09:02 PM~11033904
> *Progress: Almost done!
> 
> finished the interior and trunk set-up. and started with bare metal foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how'd you build those solenoids? can you do a step by step on that?


----------



## envious

just about all of it spare the obvious tool boxes and tanks


----------



## envious

go vote

http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=12954


----------



## tequila sunrise

damn, all these trucks you guys building makes me want to do one. i gotta wait till i get these other 2 builds finished.


----------



## [email protected]

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: [email protected], tequila sunrise


wud up fool :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 11 2008, 11:33 AM~11063082
> *another question did u guys leave those fin's on the hood of the wagon?
> *


i cut mine out and mold back in with scrap plastic and filler...


----------



## [email protected]

man my next wagon is gonna be laid out like that. looks good all around,paint,wheels,everything, love this wagon regal


----------



## envious

PROGRESS


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 12 2008, 05:37 PM~11072633
> *man my next wagon is gonna be laid out like that. looks good all around,paint,wheels,everything, love this wagon regal
> *


thanks yo


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 12 2008, 09:16 PM~11073874
> *thanks yo
> *


----------



## owenart714

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 11 2008, 12:36 PM~11064494
> *how'd you build those solenoids?  can you do a step by step on that?
> *



Sure, i got alot of request on how to make them/ will post a how-to in my build thread.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Jul 14 2008, 12:37 PM~11083529
> *Sure, i got alot of request on how to make them/ will post a how-to in my build thread.
> *


sounds good bro. im lookin 2 make some for the wagon.


----------



## owenart714

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jul 10 2008, 09:11 PM~11060529
> *hey owen, you gotta let me know which car is yours at pegasus. i plan to go there more often, especially for the model meeting this month. let me know if you are going this month so i can bring all my builds and we can see em in person.
> *



kool. i actually was there last weekend to pick up my cars! when is the next meeting???. i will bring them again for sure!


----------



## westempire

Got the 59 primed today  




























Test sprayed the color I was going to use and didn’t like it :angry: Now I’ll have to go with my second choice :dunno:


----------



## westempire

Here's an elco project I got going :cheesy: 

Progress so far!










I stripped the body, bumpers & grill, cleaned up the bad spots & threw some primer on it.
Also added a bench seat from my parts bend.
I'll send the bumpers & grill out to the plater with my next round of parts :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

Now lets c some paint on all that primer...lol :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

nice rebuild on that elco lookin way better


----------



## [email protected]

havent seen ya in a while jake, you paint that caddy yet?


----------



## kykustoms

i got the first color on it...


----------



## [email protected]

a nice candy apple red with a tan interior on that elco marcus would look clean.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 14 2008, 10:22 PM~11088191
> *i got the first color on it...
> *


1st color huh? what you got planed for it?


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 14 2008, 07:25 PM~11088230
> *1st color huh? what you got planed for it?
> *


alot lol not only for the build off but theres a show on aug 2nd it will be done for


----------



## [email protected]

aug. show? where?


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 14 2008, 06:45 PM~11087775
> *Now lets c some paint on all that primer...lol :biggrin:
> *



X 2 homie


----------



## relaxednoma

gangsta!


----------



## MKD904

More PIX & Less TALKIN......Keep um comin guys....Looking good...


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

got those in today big mike, thanks again bro.


----------



## kykustoms

just a little show here in owensboro ky prolly gonna b weak but theres a swapmeet so ima b pickin somethin up lol


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Jul 14 2008, 08:55 AM~11083657
> *kool. i actually was there last weekend to pick up my cars! when is the next meeting???. i will bring them again for sure!
> *


this saturday is the next model meeting. i will be there, i will be getting paid thursday, so i'll be getting some paint and shit there. i'll send u a pm!


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by Smallz+Jul 14 2008, 07:45 PM~11087775-->
> 
> 
> 
> Now lets c some paint on all that primer...lol</span> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 10:19 PM~11089546
> *X 2 homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know huh... it's time to get busy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 08:15 PM~11088104
> *nice rebuild on that elco lookin way better
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro
> 
> <[email protected]_@Jul 14 2008, 08:22 PM~11088198
> *a nice candy apple red with a tan interior on that elco marcus would look clean.
> *



<span style=\'color:green\'>That sounds cool :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jul 16 2008, 12:14 AM~11098872
> *I know huh... it's time to get busy :biggrin:
> Thanks bro
> That sounds cool :cheesy:
> *


but keep the gold D's tho.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

back in town again...gotcha some show pics....










































not a whole lot that i was interested in...these were the highlights.


----------



## envious

now the question is can that bike actually use a rear that large?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

oh yeah..it was riding around all day long....sweet ass bike too--just like i like em...loud & fast.

but as for actually burnouts..no, not enuf power


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 16 2008, 08:41 AM~11101698
> *but keep the gold D's tho.
> *


Cool, will do :cheesy:


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 16 2008, 08:58 AM~11101777
> *back in town again...gotcha some show pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a whole lot that i was interested in...these were the highlights.
> *


Cool pics Slammd... thanks for posting them


----------



## PINK86REGAL

this made me go get a wagon! :0 badass








[/quote]


----------



## [email protected]

wait till you see the pics tomorrow! the wagon IS DONE! will have pics up in the morning.


----------



## tequila sunrise

doin some cleaning up of the caprice. lots of shaving off excess resin, but i can't wait till its ready for paint!!! then im gonna flake out the caddy. finally gettin back on the ball!! pics tomorrow, i'll be visiting my parents for my sister's b-day.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 16 2008, 02:53 PM~11104858
> *wait till you see the pics tomorrow! the wagon IS DONE! will have pics up in the morning.
> *


 :0 hno:


----------



## [email protected]

Finally got the wagon done for the Dynasty Build-Off..here it is..

























http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e114/j3ffs/2008%20Pics/My%20Model%
Wagon 1 
20Cars/July/07-17/Pitctures014.jpg


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## PINK86REGAL

looks bad as hell :0


----------



## BODINE

WAGON IS BADDASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TIME MACHINE

VERY SICK.... :0 I'm lovin it... NICE WERK! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms

thats prolly the nicest 66 wagon ive ever seen jeff hella nice


----------



## BODINE

gotta do a 65 next :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeap, aint got shit on that...wtg jeff. the 64 will be sittin a lil bit longer due to sufficient jealousy!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 17 2008, 02:07 PM~11111936
> *thats prolly the nicest 66 wagon ive ever seen jeff hella nice
> *


thanks jake. it took long enough. :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

Very nice work. I'd love to see closer pics of the motor and the set up in the trunk....also what happened to the foil on the pass. side trim atop the window?

This is a beautiful ride....great job.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 17 2008, 02:08 PM~11111946
> *gotta do a 65 next  :0
> *


haha maybe, mos def.


----------



## kykustoms

yea it took awhile but its done. hell i might be half done and im trien to get the lac done in 2 weeks...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 17 2008, 02:11 PM~11111974
> *Very nice work.  I'd love to see closer pics of the motor and the set up in the trunk....also what happened to the foil on the pass. side trim atop the window?
> 
> This is a beautiful ride....great job.
> *


haha damn you! when i set the wagon down,the foil caught a small snag,i dont understand how i cleared over it. and my cam sucks,so thats pretty much as close as it gets.


----------



## tequila sunrise

RESIN QUESTION: 

How long do i have to soak my resin pieces in bleach white before i spray some paint on it?


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jul 17 2008, 12:27 PM~11112532
> *RESIN QUESTION:
> 
> How long do i have to soak my resin pieces in bleach white before i spray some paint on it?
> *


Six months......

jk

Like 24-48 hours, then scrub it in bleach white with and sos pad, then scrub with dish soap and make sure you rinse off all the soap, then prime and use sealer primer and then color.....

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## owenart714

Amazing work jeff, Up close pics of the trunk and interior would have been nice but nonetheless EXCELLENT!!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 17 2008, 11:37 AM~11112633
> *Six months......
> 
> jk
> 
> Like 24-48 hours, then scrub it in bleach white with and sos pad, then scrub with dish soap and make sure you rinse off all the soap, then prime and use sealer primer and then color.....
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 16 2008, 08:58 AM~11101777
> *back in town again...gotcha some show pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a whole lot that i was interested in...these were the highlights.
> *


damn..im loving this hayabusa!


----------



## tequila sunrise

OH, owen, not sure if im gonna be at pegasus saturday, celebrating my sister's b-day. going to the o.c. fair. im just gonna head over there at pegasus friday around 6:30.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Jul 17 2008, 02:10 PM~11111954-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeap, aint got shit on that...wtg jeff.  the 64 will be sittin a lil bit longer due to sufficient jealousy!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-owenart714_@Jul 17 2008, 04:02 PM~11112837
> *Amazing work jeff, Up close pics of the trunk and interior would have been nice but nonetheless EXCELLENT!!!!
> *



thanks fellas! and thats too funny bri!


----------



## [email protected]

and i know...... my girl had the camera when i was puttin together the pumps and batteries, and when i got the camera, the ride was put together! so im S.O.L. on that and im not taking shit apart to get pics either haha sorry fellas!  

i will tell you this, it doesnt look to bad up close! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hah.. niether did a picaso, but yannooo.... :uh: 


anyways----

got some shit done on *sickness*, the bags under the bed are completely plumbed from tank, to compressor to bag, and its runnin a miniature cantilever setup. I think this is just as modified as *suprified* is. Gotta put the windshield in & polish it out & i think it'll be done with.

Next is hinging the doors for the civic--i think--


----------



## [email protected]

pics or it didnt happen! j/k bri. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i started on the civic, then put it back..same thing with the 64....

all im gonna say is the new one on the desk is *insanemesis*....look both of those words up..youll get my next creation. :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## westempire

Got a lot of paint work done on the 59 today!!!
Here is a pic of the engine block/trans, camera battery died :angry: :banghead: 










I'll have more pics tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

sweet color paint...now tell me what color is it called?


----------



## westempire

Thanks bro... it's Hampstead Green


----------



## SlammdSonoma

good deal...will look good..i know you'll make it dreamy!


as for me, i start my new job today, so im about to go & shave a few more things on project insanemesis...there isnt many other things on it that i can shave, though i had a brain fart last night to but another kit & make it a lot longer, it jyst might happen....


----------



## kykustoms

i like that green west empire and brian make it longer ur chick told me u can use all the length u can get hahaha j/k


----------



## [email protected]

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## envious




----------



## kykustoms

lookin good jim u really like prostreet huh lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by envious_@Jul 19 2008, 02:30 PM~11127365
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats fuckin bad ass! what color you goin with?


----------



## envious

wanna do suede black with a suede red stripe down the side


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 19 2008, 07:59 AM~11126619
> *i like that green west empire and brian make it longer ur chick told me u can use all the length u can get hahaha j/k
> *


length...naw, its all about width man..your wifes been runnin round with her mouth all :0 like for the past few days..dont be blaming me..LOL j/k


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 17 2008, 11:01 AM~11111882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :0 :biggrin: omg dude, forgive me, I had no idea you were this sick. You know....i spent a goo five minutes in biglots staring at this kit and I couldnt get an idea for it, now i want one  . the wagon gods must be pretty happy wit this one lol :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jul 9 2008, 10:03 AM~11045870
> *VERY SICK RIDES IN HERE GUYS
> *



x2 nice work guys really


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jul 20 2008, 02:02 AM~11130253
> *:0  :cheesy:  :0  :biggrin: omg dude, forgive me, I had no idea you were this sick.  You know....i spent a goo five minutes in biglots staring at this kit and I couldnt get an idea for it, now i want one   .  the wagon gods must be pretty happy wit this one lol :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: thanks bro. i got a 65 wagon from BODINE 2day, cant wait to tear into that kit.


----------



## westempire

Thanks for the comments homies :cheesy:

*More Progress on the 59*

Undercarrige painted









Trunck Area (still have to drill the holes for the cylinders)









For the interior, I decided to go with a darker green, I'll also do the side trim in this green as well as some accent pieces on the car  


















Test fit the suspension... worked out great!!! Sill have to do a little foil work on the undercarrige and then hit it up with some glassy clear :0 


















Trunk mock up... Its gona be a beast!!!









More progress pics soon


----------



## Models IV Life

LOOKS SICK HOMIE!!!!!!! WHAT COLOR GREEN IS THAT? DUPLICOLOR??


----------



## [email protected]

looks good marcus...... color looks good,and chrome.......just makes an undercarige, and did you cut the impala in the trunk?cause its bad ass.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 19 2008, 09:19 PM~11129754
> *length...naw, its all about width man..your wifes been runnin round with her mouth all :0  like for the past few days..dont be blaming me..LOL  j/k
> *


its all good homie since mine wont fit in her mouth length or width...lmao so whats this secret project ur workin on?

west empire thats lookin hella good i like that impala cutout in the trunk


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jul 20 2008, 02:41 AM~11130488
> *Thanks for the comments homies :cheesy:
> 
> More Progress on the 59
> 
> Undercarrige painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trunck Area (still have to drill the holes for the cylinders)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For  the interior, I decided to go with a darker green, I'll also do the side trim in this green as well as some accent pieces on the car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test fit the suspension... worked out great!!! Sill have to do a little foil work on the undercarrige  and then hit it up with some glassy clear :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trunk mock up... Its gona be a beast!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More progress pics soon
> *


goona be another sweet ride..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

s an old piece i had ...and was building on last year & earlier this month...
this ole rag...









id like to buy another kit of either the waverunner or a 99 chevy & make it a super duper crew, since i shave the 3rd door & windows off of it...oh and also unibodied it. :biggrin: 

doin those big thangs


----------



## [email protected]

uni-bodyed a fullsize? or you molded the bed to the cab?


----------



## kykustoms

make that shit long as hell brian like my 99 limo...


----------



## [email protected]

wow....... thats all i can say is wow! now finish it jake!


----------



## kykustoms

lol its been on hold for awhile it will get finished one day but not anytime soon...but my dodge dually is almost done i got it in clear just nead to polish it then assemble it...i dunno if ima get the lac done before the 2nd but ima try the paint aint workin out aswell as i wanted it to but most of the rest of it is ready to assemble


----------



## [email protected]

i just noticed that thats a 3OO front end. nice work jake.


----------



## kykustoms

thanks i wanted the truck to have a motor and it was easier to do a whole conversion than try to fab the shit and i didnt have a dodge for parts to use so i came up with this the hardest part was getting the door/fender lines on the truck to match the 300 fenders


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 05:39 PM~11134489
> *lol its been on hold for awhile it will get finished one day but not anytime soon...but my dodge dually is almost done i got it in clear just nead to polish it then assemble it...i dunno if ima get the lac done before the 2nd but ima try the paint aint workin out aswell as i wanted it to but most of the rest of it is ready to assemble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can't wait to see it done!!


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jul 20 2008, 07:23 PM~11134852
> *can't wait to see it done!!
> *


thanks homie should b done this week


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jul 20 2008, 10:43 AM~11131944-->
> 
> 
> 
> uni-bodyed a fullsize? or you molded the bed to the cab?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kykustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 12:38 PM~11132723
> *make that shit long as hell brian like my 99 limo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yeah..its molded to the cab....but still a unibody in the sense.

and Jake, how many damn trucks is that?


----------



## kykustoms

theres like 6 kits chopped up for that one including 5 99s and a lade for the clip


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jul 19 2008, 11:41 PM~11130488
> *Thanks for the comments homies :cheesy:
> 
> More Progress on the 59
> 
> Undercarrige painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trunck Area (still have to drill the holes for the cylinders)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For  the interior, I decided to go with a darker green, I'll also do the side trim in this green as well as some accent pieces on the car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test fit the suspension... worked out great!!! Sill have to do a little foil work on the undercarrige  and then hit it up with some glassy clear :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trunk mock up... Its gona be a beast!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More progress pics soon
> *


DAMN dawg that 59 is bad as hell!! :0


----------



## owenart714

looks sick with the 300 front end. good job dude!


----------



## envious

convert conversion
revell saleen s281


----------



## SlammdSonoma

sweet jim...it hought something looked a lil different...other than its NOT a prostreet. :biggrin:


----------



## envious

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 21 2008, 06:24 PM~11142050
> *sweet jim...it hought something looked a lil different...other than its NOT a prostreet. :biggrin:
> *


right. and this was supposed to be a "quick" build too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Jul 21 2008, 10:15 AM~11138998
> *looks sick with the 300 front end. good job dude!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

what we alllll say..lol.

Jake, i think you have me beat on the longness....i wanna do one that long but, if i cut up 6 of em id die honestly! Just brainstorming, if i had 6, id build it like that, but make one stretched window like a real limo's, plus make a quad tandem in the rear ( that would have to be like 4 beds slapped together) and change the front end with the caddy STS-V front end ( cuz its sexier than the escalade). The lay it completely out on bags....


but thats just a brainstorm...doing the work would take a year ++


----------



## kykustoms

i cut the driver side in one window and filled the rear door in and was gonna have one back door on the pass side that opened gullwing style it will get done one day after i knock a few more out ive had sitting too damn long...


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+Jul 20 2008, 01:09 AM~11130645-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKS SICK HOMIE!!!!!!! WHAT COLOR GREEN IS THAT? DUPLICOLOR??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :biggrin: Yep it’s Dupli Color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]@Jul 20 2008, 01:34 AM~11130737
> *looks good marcus...... color looks good,and chrome.......just makes an undercarige, and did you cut the impala in the trunk?cause its bad ass.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jeff :cheesy: I sketched it on a piece of styrene and cut it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 05:02 AM~11131056
> *west empire thats lookin hella good i like that impala cutout in the trunk
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 08:47 AM~11131337
> *goona be another sweet ride..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINK86REGAL_@Jul 21 2008, 11:15 AM~11138997
> *DAMN dawg that 59 is bad as hell!! :0
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## westempire

Here's a quck shot of the engine in progress  










More pics later


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 20 2008, 07:39 PM~11134489
> *lol its been on hold for awhile it will get finished one day but not anytime soon...but my dodge dually is almost done i got it in clear just nead to polish it then assemble it...i dunno if ima get the lac done before the 2nd but ima try the paint aint workin out aswell as i wanted it to but most of the rest of it is ready to assemble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet bro


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 20 2008, 02:49 PM~11133063
> * wow....... thats all i can say is wow! now finish it jake!
> *


x2 :0 :0


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by envious_@Jul 21 2008, 02:16 PM~11140504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> convert conversion
> revell saleen s281
> *


Nice


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jul 22 2008, 12:57 PM~11148040
> *Nice
> *


----------



## kykustoms

thanks west empire

well ive gave up on the lac for now too much to do and not enouph time without rushing it.....but i got one out i been meaning to finish in awhile just neaded paint and a few things here and there but untill its done or at least painted its top secret lmao


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i think we already know who got top spot on the lowrider build off....'sides i knew i didnt have that talent for that. Though i made an effort on the 64, the trunk is hinged *hahaha*. thats all ive done to it in a month! The interior is whats still got me so bummed about it...i cant change it unless i destroy the entire front seats altogether :dunno: plus with the color, i havent a clue on interior color now....

i also dont know how to build a set of dumps for it ( anybody know how--i wanna work around buying them period), solenoids seem easy enuf...plus wiring the bitches up...ugh...fuck dont get me started. Hydraulics are not friendly to me. Ive never understood them. :angry:


----------



## envious

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jul 22 2008, 11:57 AM~11148040
> *Nice
> *


----------



## kykustoms

yea i dont exactly understand how to do all the hyrdo stuff either thats one thing holding my lac back not too mention i bought some pump from pegasus and they dont match...owell i think yall will like the one im workin on now i was up from 11 pm to 1 am workin on the paint and it looks dope but i ran out of clear so i gotta go get some to do the rest


----------



## kykustoms

ok heres a sneak peak of the one i was trien to keep a secret but i couldnt resist...its gonna have candy apple red over it with some black on top i got the idea from a badass truck in the newest truckin mag enjoy


----------



## SlammdSonoma

is that on that s-10 you been building on? sweet lookin concept


----------



## kykustoms

yea the noma on 24s did some bio-mech style designs with some skulls,clowns,faces ect.


----------



## [email protected]

thats gonna be bad ass jake,can you do some up for me? hit me up bro.


----------



## kykustoms

what u got in mind jeff? its all gel pen the hardest part was doing the whole thing without rubbing out what i did allready lol i got the black on it now im waiting for it to dry so i can throw the candy on top of it all


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah i think i saw what truck you was refering to...the new truckin mag have a big jacked up chevy on the front of it in white/red graphics?

i wish i could find some damn gel pens, i have some ideas on some cars, i cant find em anywhere!!


----------



## kykustoms

yea its white with candy red with skulls and shit under the red i found my gel pens at the dollar general but walmart has em in the school supplies


----------



## kykustoms

did anybody notice where i wrote dynasty on the corner? lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i did now...sweet look man.


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 23 2008, 02:54 PM~11160980
> *what u got in mind jeff? its all gel pen the hardest part was doing the whole thing without rubbing out what i did allready lol i got the black on it now im waiting for it to dry so i can throw the candy on top of it all
> *


Be careful, it won't dry....


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Jul 23 2008, 10:32 AM~11158014-->
> 
> 
> 
> ok heres a sneak peak of the one i was trien to keep a secret but i couldnt resist...its gonna have candy apple red over it with some black on top i got the idea from a badass truck in the newest truckin mag enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kykustoms_@Jul 23 2008, 08:23 PM~11163228
> *did anybody notice where i wrote dynasty on the corner? lol
> *


Nice touch :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire

More Progress

Got the 59 painted, now to wet sand, foil it and clear it tommorrow  










Still have more detailing to do on the engine, detail the air cleaner etc. But here it is so far!!!










Made a square "Homies Hydraulics" style double whammy pump set up!

AFTER :biggrin: 









I'm gonna try to get this car wrapped up by the weekend... wish me luck :uh:


----------



## BODINE

nice what u use on the whammy?


----------



## Models IV Life

THAT SHITS LOOKING SICK HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!! NICE NINE!!! NEEDS A SOUTHSIDE PLAQUE!


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 23 2008, 09:18 PM~11164318
> *Be careful, it won't dry....
> *


yea ita hard to use i was clearin it at 1 am put 3 coats on and a lil still came off when i masked it off for the black but not noticeable


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jul 23 2008, 10:08 PM~11164811
> *
> 
> Nice touch :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie ur 59 is lookin great that hydro setup looks tight i like the square look also where did u get the air cleaner on the motor?


----------



## [email protected]

jake,thats all gel pen? did you free hand all that? and the dynasty in the corner of the bed is cool as hell, nice work bro.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 24 2008, 02:25 AM~11166042
> *jake,thats all gel pen? did you free hand all that? and the dynasty in the corner of the bed is cool as hell, nice work bro.
> *


thanks jeff and yea its all freehanded worked on it like 3 hours wish i coulda took more time but i didnt wanna try and leave it uncleared over night


----------



## [email protected]

i keep bullshittin with my gel pens.


----------



## kykustoms

i tested mine out on a door that was left from the 300 body when i first got em they are cool i like bein able to draw whatever and wipe it off if it dont look good now im trien to think of what to do on the hilux now i got some paint from phatras


----------



## kykustoms

here it is with the black on it ill get the candy on it today


----------



## SlammdSonoma

that looks insanely sick jake...man i want some fuckin pens! too bad sharpies wont work...or will they?


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 24 2008, 01:31 PM~11169117
> *that looks insanely sick jake...man i want some fuckin pens!  too bad sharpies wont work...or will they?
> *


ehh..sharpies will work..but when u go over a line u did it kinda splits the ink..and creates white lines..or thinker lines..if it were me..i wuldnt risk it.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 24 2008, 09:29 AM~11166385
> *here it is with the black on it ill get the candy on it today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats some art skillz bro. nice work,cant wait to see some kandy on it.


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 23 2008, 11:28 PM~11164985
> *nice what u use on the whammy?
> *


 I sent it out when I had my other parts plated :cheesy:


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 24 2008, 12:31 AM~11165457
> *THAT SHITS LOOKING SICK HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!! NICE NINE!!! NEEDS A SOUTHSIDE PLAQUE!
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 24 2008, 03:23 AM~11166040
> *thanks homie ur 59 is lookin great that hydro setup looks tight i like the square look also where did u get the air cleaner on the motor?
> *


Thanks bro :cheesy: The air cleaner came from scale lows
What kind of gel pens do you use?


----------



## kykustoms

thanks guys ive tried sharpies and they do run with clear...and west empire i use elements gel pens....


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

thats some sic work homie!!! :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 24 2008, 06:06 PM~11170458
> *thats some sic work homie!!! :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X-2


----------



## kykustoms

thanks homies


----------



## envious




----------



## 2lowsyn

AW MAN I REALY LIKE THAT TRUCK 
and the car on top too. so clean yet mean !


----------



## owenart714

everybody is working on something sick! good job dudes! jake that art work is AMAZING! good drawing skills bro! :0


----------



## kykustoms

thanks owenart


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 24 2008, 03:02 PM~11170417
> *thanks guys ive tried sharpies and they do run with clear...and west empire i use elements gel pens....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt lol


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 24 2008, 04:02 PM~11170417
> *thanks guys ive tried sharpies and they do run with clear...and west empire i use elements gel pens....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by envious_@Jul 24 2008, 05:15 PM~11170998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 24 2008, 05:02 PM~11170417
> *thanks guys ive tried sharpies and they do run with clear...and west empire i use elements gel pens....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ddddddddddaaaaaaaaammmmmmmnnnnnnn :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

jake thats bad as hell bro. and jim that nova is bad too. and marcus any updates on the 59?


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jul 25 2008, 12:47 PM~11178400
> *ddddddddddaaaaaaaaammmmmmmnnnnnnn                                  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## kykustoms

thanks jeff it should b ready for its last clear tommarrow then to polish and assemble it


----------



## SlammdSonoma

which will take how many months???lol


----------



## kykustoms

its gotta b done by next sat so i can enter it in the show so within a week lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 25 2008, 07:49 PM~11180206
> *which will take how many months???lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: good one. :biggrin: just playin jake.


----------



## owenart714

Completed

took me a month to build not perfect but ok for my first lowrider. Enjoy


----------



## BiggC

:0 Thats nice man!! :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 26 2008, 04:38 AM~11182743
> *:0 Thats nice man!! :0
> *


 :yes: yea it is.


----------



## eastside1989

Nice Job....


----------



## envious

sweet owen!
im still lookin for my first oldskool low build.
ill know it when i see it.


----------



## regalistic

very very nice man


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> Completed
> 
> took me a month to build not perfect but ok for my first lowrider. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that bitch looks badass!


----------



## lowridermodels

all these cars are sick...nice wagon jeffrey! i think a few of you would be good for mcba...who knows??????


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i dunno that anyone would wanna leave Dynasty hangin..would ya guys?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 26 2008, 07:05 PM~11185844
> *all these cars are sick...nice wagon jeffrey! i think a few of you would be good for mcba...who knows??????
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## envious

im gonna kill the body stripe i think.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah, i think it take away too much of the car...otherwise its lookin spot on Jim!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 26 2008, 01:05 PM~11185844
> *all these cars are sick...nice wagon jeffrey! i think a few of you would be good for mcba...who knows??????
> *


wtf kind of thing is that to say in some other club's topic..... not cool man.... 

keep up the good work homies


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 27 2008, 12:44 PM~11189278
> *wtf kind of thing is that to say in some other club's topic..... not cool man....
> 
> keep up the good work homies
> *


haha i know what hes talkin about,its cool bro. no harm no foul.


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 20 2008, 10:22 AM~11131834
> *s an old piece i had ...and was building on last year & earlier this month...
> this ole rag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> id like to buy another kit of either the waverunner or a 99 chevy & make it a super duper crew, since i shave the 3rd door & windows off of it...oh and also unibodied it. :biggrin:
> 
> doin those big thangs
> *



i have both kits...that i want to get rid of let me know..


----------



## envious




----------



## [email protected]

i dont know bro, i think it looks kinda funny with a flat black molding, try some mate alum. foil, its kinda dull in shine and i think it would look good on the nova. just my .O2 tho. and no matter what,im loveing this build.


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 25 2008, 02:44 PM~11178782
> *jake thats bad as hell bro. and jim that nova is bad too. and marcus any updates on the 59?
> *


About 85% done

Foiled & cleared



















Got the interior foiled too... it was a biiiiiaaaatch!!! :angry: 



















Made some inserts to match the paint scheme :cheesy: 




























A SNEEK PEEK at the undies










Almost done :around: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

damn marcus! thats clean bro! hella nice work. and whats up with the inserts on the seats, can you make any color?


----------



## regalistic

wow thats gonna be bad ass


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by regalistic+Jul 27 2008, 11:51 PM~11193940-->
> 
> 
> 
> wow thats gonna be bad ass
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro
> 
> <[email protected]_@Jul 27 2008, 10:19 PM~11193244
> *damn marcus! thats clean bro! hella nice work. and whats up with the inserts on the seats, can you make any color?
> *


Thanks Jeff, yep any color, just need a reference photo to color match. I can also do the 59 convertible seat inserts too


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Jul 26 2008, 02:33 AM~11182734
> *Completed
> 
> took me a month to build not perfect but ok for my first lowrider. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Exellent job bro...that is one top notch 63 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## owenart714

thanks marcus! 

cant wait to see your bad ass 59. Might be a tight Competition? wat u think?


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jul 27 2008, 07:56 PM~11193051
> *About 85% done
> 
> Foiled & cleared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the interior foiled too... it was a biiiiiaaaatch!!! :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made some inserts to match the paint scheme :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A SNEEK PEEK at the undies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done :around:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN thats lookin bad ass!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Jul 26 2008, 12:33 AM~11182734
> *Completed
> 
> took me a month to build not perfect but ok for my first lowrider. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass! i like the elite plaque. i used to be from elite, and that looks like it would be an elite car...bad ass


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

some badass rides comin from DYNASTY M.C.C!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: keep it up fellas!!!!


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## SlammdSonoma

well in the next few days, im gonna be poppin somethin out that just on 2 wheels...the yamaha i was building has finally gotten back on my bench..i did some wild ass paint to it, it already had a flip flop deep blue to UV color on it..i mixed what was left of that color to the color thats on the lil 'yota truck i did so it flips in and out of deep blue to green, to blue to UV again ( just on certain areas of the bike)

ill have to get ahold of a damn good camera for these shots...its impossible to see the flip inside.

Plus the yota is nearing completion...i need to run the exhaust & slap some other last minute details on, & it'll be done with.

Also, im working on the pajero mini...its gonna be a radical something another....stay tuned.


----------



## old low&slo

I just wanted to say you guys are really puttin in some damn nice work !!!!!!!!!!
keep going guys :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jul 28 2008, 07:06 PM~11202856
> *I just wanted to say you guys are really puttin in some damn nice work !!!!!!!!!!
> keep going guys  :thumbsup:
> *


x-2


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jul 29 2008, 01:06 AM~11202856
> *I just wanted to say you guys are really puttin in some damn nice work !!!!!!!!!!
> keep going guys  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks greg.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 29 2008, 01:35 AM~11203161
> *x-2
> *


thanks bro. :biggrin:


----------



## aztek_warrior

Really bad ass rides everyone, I really like the '63
owenart thats one clean ride homie, and the '59 westempire
got a really tight interior homie, what did you use to 
make the inserts??


As far as myself goes, I haven't had much of a chance to build but
finally got the '79 camaro done hope you guys like it, my first time 
for opening a door.........The sonoma on the bottom is my current project....


----------



## [email protected]

looks good aztec, and these boyz around here dont play that,you better get that dime to lay rocker. j/k bro. hella nice work. its good to see ya post up from time to time


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah not bad...but its sittin way too high for me! lol...build it the way you want it, but make it badass.

Dynasty, were on a roll with some seriously tight lookin models....with Jeffs wagon, owens 63 and Jakes caddy..the lowrider side is feelin some heat...Jim has the prostreet shit on tap and aztec bring some fire now, and me doin a lil bit of whatever. I think we gonna be a good lil club byfar!

side note: before work today, i got finished with the bike--besides not being polished, its complete. Ill try & get pics on the shit camera..and possibly from the other in the sun. It came out pretty damn wild on paint, though im thinking of doing a VERY small pinstripe or something...let me get the pics first. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

lets not forget tequilla sunrise. a.k.a big mike, holdin it down,hes in the lab as we speak,puttin in work on a box caprice,and westempire..... steady holdin down the lowrider scene with that bad ass 59. we are all holdin this club down together.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 17 2008, 02:02 PM~11111887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## [email protected]

call me a post whore for that one,but i had 2 bring it back up. :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness

hey dropped i was wondering if u got those pics i sent u


----------



## ElRafa

Sick ass builds in here guys keep it up


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Jul 29 2008, 03:13 PM~11207895
> *Really bad ass rides everyone, I really like the '63
> owenart thats one clean ride homie, and the '59 westempire
> got a really tight interior homie, what did you use to
> make the inserts??
> As far as myself goes, I haven't had much of a chance to build but
> finally got the '79 camaro done hope you guys like it, my first time
> for opening a door.........The sonoma on the bottom is my current project....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks  
I made them in photoshop and printed them out on matte label paper 
Nice job on that Camaro too homie :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 29 2008, 11:24 PM~11212457
> *call me a post whore for that one,but i had 2 bring it back up. :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

where that 59 at , love the way that one was comeing out .hows it going .


----------



## westempire

Well about 97% done. I will be finished tonight :biggrin: 



















Trunk area









Hard lines & cylinders :0 









Still have to detail the Color-Bar, but check it out it really changes color!!!



















I can’t wait to finish this thing


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jul 30 2008, 10:12 AM~11214934
> *Well about 97% done. I will be finished tonight :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trunk area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard lines & cylinders :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have to detail the Color-Bar, but check it out it really changes color!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t wait to finish this thing
> *



Damn West that is one clean ass 59


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jul 30 2008, 01:28 AM~11212500
> *hey dropped i was wondering if u got those pics i sent u
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 2lowsyn

OOOO laying it donw on that 59. like the color bar bad ass work.
tell how do you get the damn foil to stay on so clean and no glue all over the place . iv tried but its just doest come out as clean.


----------



## [email protected]

glue all over the place?!?! what kinda foil are you useing? bare metal foil,you just cut it,rub it on with a Q-tip,and carefully cut with a (fresh blade) everytime. no glue involved at all.


----------



## 2lowsyn

o no glue A ? yha reguler house hold foil. im off to look for a fresh blade . i gota have one some where......
so it just stays on by it self then spray clear right ?


----------



## [email protected]

your useing bare metal foil for models right?


----------



## westempire

Finally done :biggrin: 

Here's a few pics... I named it "STAKIN PAPER" I'll have more shots later tonight!!!


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jul 30 2008, 11:46 AM~11215200
> *OOOO laying it donw on that 59. like the color bar bad ass work.
> tell how do you get the damn foil to stay on so clean and no glue all over the place . iv tried but its just doest come out as clean.
> *


Thanks


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jul 31 2008, 02:46 PM~11226839
> *Finally done :biggrin:
> 
> Here's a few pics... I named it "STAKIN PAPER" I'll have more shots later tonight!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



FOOOOOOOOOOK that is a clean as build. one question where did you get seat inserts that match color from?

also did you scratchbuild the color bar?


----------



## customcoupe68

OFF THA CHAIN!!! VERY NICE DETAIL!! is that the Dr Dre cd on the dash!?!?!?


----------



## old low&slo

hey westempire
beautiful work there homie !!!!!!!!!!!
nice detail car looks awesome !!!!!!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn

DUDE



DUDE



WOW 

:0 


:thumbsup:


----------



## Linc

beautiful job on the 59!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## owenart714

hey jeff when does our build off end? wasent it today?


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

very clean work all the around the more original the better! thumbs up homie!


----------



## Models IV Life

DAMN WEST THAT FUCKER IS CLEAN AS FUCK!!!!!!!!! GREAT JOB!!! :biggrin:


----------



## envious




----------



## envious




----------



## Waco

Damn Westempire dat mutha is klean ass hell mayne. hit me up if it dnt go thru!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Jul 30 2008, 07:12 AM~11214934
> *Well about 97% done. I will be finished tonight :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trunk area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard lines & cylinders :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have to detail the Color-Bar, but check it out it really changes color!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t wait to finish this thing
> *



holy shit :0 :0 :0 this keeps looking better and better :0 :0


----------



## [email protected]

damn marcus....... you got me hangin my head over here. thats some great detail work man. great job.  my wagon doesnt even belong next to that 59. :biggrin: j/k ha my shits clean too myne! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Jul 31 2008, 08:02 PM~11228056
> *hey jeff when does our build off end? wasent it today?
> *


you are correct sir. jake! where you at with that caddy bro.? :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

damn man! that 59 is one of the cleanest models ive seen b4!! badass work


----------



## MKD904

Sick 59, those interiors are hard...lots of foil...


----------



## regalistic

dude that is beaufiful, nice work..love the color


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by raystrey+Jul 31 2008, 03:48 PM~11226857-->
> 
> 
> 
> FOOOOOOOOOOK that is a clean as build. one question where did you get seat inserts that match color from?
> 
> also did you scratchbuild the color bar?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks  I made them in photoshop, printed & cut to fit
> Yep, built it out of styrene
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-customcoupe68_@Jul 31 2008, 03:55 PM~11226910
> *OFF THA CHAIN!!! VERY NICE DETAIL!! is that the Dr Dre cd on the dash!?!?!?
> *


Thanks, good eye homie it sure is... "The Chronic" CD one of my 1/24-1/25 scale print items :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by old low&slo+Jul 31 2008, 04:20 PM~11227098-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey westempire
> beautiful work there homie !!!!!!!!!!!
> nice detail car looks awesome !!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2008, 04:34 PM~11227219
> *DUDE
> DUDE
> WOW
> 
> :0
> :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2008, 05:11 PM~11227560
> *beautiful job on the 59!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2008, 09:06 PM~11229703
> *very clean work all the around the more original the better! thumbs up homie!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Models IV Life_@Jul 31 2008, 09:41 PM~11229995
> *DAMN WEST THAT FUCKER IS CLEAN AS FUCK!!!!!!!!! GREAT JOB!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by Waco+Jul 31 2008, 11:09 PM~11230900-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Westempire dat mutha is klean ass hell mayne. hit me up if it dnt go thru!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool bro, will do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2008, 11:36 PM~11231137
> *holy shit  :0  :0  :0  this keeps looking better and better  :0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks rollin :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]@Aug 1 2008, 01:43 AM~11231780
> *damn marcus....... you got me hangin my head over here. thats some great detail work man. great job.   my wagon doesnt even belong next to that 59. :biggrin: j/k ha my shits clean too myne!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: Thanks jeff... hell yeah your wagon is bad ass homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 07:01 AM~11232169
> *damn man! that 59 is one of the cleanest models ive seen b4!! badass work
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 07:40 AM~11232274
> *Sick 59, those interiors are hard...lots of foil...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :cheesy: I know I had a time with it too
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regalistic_@Aug 1 2008, 09:45 AM~11232964
> *dude that is beaufiful, nice work..love the color
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## westempire

Thanks again homies for all your comments :biggrin: 

Here are the final pics of STAKIN PAPER :cheesy:


----------



## westempire

And more!!




































































































Ready for the next project


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: wow.


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 1 2008, 04:46 PM~11236120
> *:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:  wow.
> *


 X 2


----------



## 99 CHEVY

WOW THATS HELLA CLEAN :0


----------



## owenart714

DAMM Mad props to you Westempire. Came out clean :thumbsup:


----------



## importmadness

that 59 looks good...do u sell those cd cover?


----------



## lonnie

damn homie that 59 looks real can i barrow it for the weekend sick as hell great job :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

marcus........... i find myself just starring at that 59 man. and ive noticed that there is a shit load of foil work bro, hella nice work.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

that ones killin mine!!!u did a very good job on that! its prolly the cleanest one ive seen yet! in fact, i think ima go redo mine~


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

outstanding job on that 59 bro!!!!! :0 :0 just beautiful!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni

THAT BITCH IS MARVELOUS!!  :0


----------



## dink

sick sick sick as 59


----------



## Models IV Life

DAMN THAT SHIT IS CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!! OH MAN NO BOOTY KIT!!!..LOL. LOOKS SICK!


----------



## twinn

BEAUTIFUL :worship: :worship:


----------



## darkside customs

That is sick homie. The Chronic, now that is a CD I havent listened to in a while. Glad to see u put the chronic up in that. All this new music , Souja boy and that a bay bay bullshit sucks. Great work on that ride.


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Aug 1 2008, 02:00 PM~11235693
> *And more!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for the next project
> *



Really nice homie. I like ur style. :worship:


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Aug 1 2008, 03:46 PM~11236120-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:  wow.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by EVIL [email protected] 1 2008, 03:48 PM~11236137
> *X 2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 99 [email protected] 1 2008, 03:53 PM~11236192
> *WOW THATS HELLA CLEAN  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 03:55 PM~11236206
> *DAMM Mad props to you Westempire. Came out clean :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 04:11 PM~11236386
> *that 59 looks good...do u sell those cd cover?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :cheesy: not yet, but PM me and we can trade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 05:37 PM~11237066
> *damn homie that 59 looks real can i barrow it for the weekend sick as hell great job :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: sure thing, drop by tha crib and pic up tha keys... Thanks homie
> 
> <[email protected]_@Aug 1 2008, 06:12 PM~11237306
> *marcus........... i find myself just starring at that 59 man. and ive noticed that there is a shit load of foil work bro, hella nice work.
> *


Thanks Jeff  some of it gave me trouble but it all worked out in the end


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 1 2008, 05:20 PM~11238537
> *DAMN THAT SHIT IS CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!! OH MAN NO BOOTY KIT!!!..LOL. LOOKS SICK!
> *


yea... where's the booty kit? everything else looked so fukkin nice i forgot about the booty kit...


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Aug 1 2008, 06:53 PM~11237594-->
> 
> 
> 
> that ones killin mine!!!u did a very good job on that! its prolly the cleanest one ive seen yet! in fact, i think ima go redo mine~
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 07:11 PM~11237730
> *outstanding job on that 59 bro!!!!! :0  :0 just beautiful!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 08:19 PM~11238192
> * THAT BITCH IS MARVELOUS!!   :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2008, 08:21 PM~11238204
> *sick sick sick as 59
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Models IV Life_@Aug 1 2008, 09:20 PM~11238537
> *Really nice homie. I like ur style. :worship:
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 3 2008, 09:40 PM~11250174
> *yea... where's the booty kit? everything else looked so fukkin nice i forgot about the booty kit...
> *


Almost Every 59 that I see has one and then I saw a car at a show called "The Formula" and it looked bad ass without it, so I decided not to put one on :dunno: I like it!


----------



## [email protected]

waiting on jake........ then we can get a poll going. where you at jake? aint heard from ya in a minute!


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 4 2008, 07:50 AM~11252426
> *waiting on jake........ then we can get a poll going.                                                                                                                                                      where you at jake? aint heard from ya in a minute!
> *


what kinda poll ya doing.. just curious


----------



## [email protected]

we had a build off here in dynasty, between kykustoms aka jake, myself,westempire aka marcus,and owenart and his 63imp. and i was going to start a poll to see who the winner is. just for braggin rights of course. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

its gonna be a tough one..all yall have a damn good chance....i havent yet an idea who i can pick...all yall maybe???


----------



## PINK86REGAL

jeff's wagon is BADASS! shit it made me go and start on my wagon.. but west's 59 has some insane detail so i dunno.....lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 4 2008, 01:33 PM~11254345
> *jeff's wagon is BADASS! shit it made me go and start on my wagon.. but west's 59 has some insane detail so i dunno.....lol
> *


wud up bro....... you get that chrome in yet?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 4 2008, 10:38 AM~11254404
> *wud up bro....... you get that chrome in yet?
> *



lol naw the email they sent me said it would be done 2day or 2morrow. but ima call em later and see. it feels like 4ever but its been 3 weeks so far like they said. im crazy for it dot get here already lol


----------



## undead white boy

damn bro that is the shit right there
clean,simple,detailed,and awsome 
keep it up bro


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 4 2008, 01:43 PM~11254444
> *lol naw the email they sent me said it would be done 2day or 2morrow. but ima call em later and see. it feels like 4ever but its been 3 weeks so far like they said. im crazy for it dot get here already lol
> *


you should have it soon then, dont sweat it bro. and i know you cant wait,its like x-mas huh?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 4 2008, 11:19 AM~11254781
> *you should have it soon then, dont sweat it bro. and i know you cant wait,its like x-mas huh?
> *



hell yea lol. the cars are painted and foiled ready for the parts lol.


----------



## [email protected]

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

lol i just talked to him he told me.it will be sent out on thursday! hno: imma send him more parts when those come in


----------



## [email protected]

yea man! im due to send out a shit load i know that much. soon...... very soon! :biggrin:


----------



## envious

finishing up the wiring still.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

so you actually use sewing thread for wires thru the car? or ami seein thing again?


----------



## [email protected]

dude ! i cant wait to see that nova done! looks good jim.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 4 2008, 04:50 AM~11252426
> *waiting on jake........ then we can get a poll going.                                                                                                                                                      where you at jake? aint heard from ya in a minute!
> *


my bad homie i gotta drop out on the lowrider buildoff i had to get the noma ready for the show i went to...got 2nd place against some damn hotrod lol owell got a free oil change for winnin now i dont gotta do it lol. i havnt built since friday night rushin to get the noma done i neada get some pics i finished the dodge dually to.
i won a aston martin at a silent auction i like it but i dunno wtf ima do to it...

start the poll its a hella close call nice ass work guys


----------



## owenart714

start the polls jeff, you heard tha man!


----------



## kustombuilder

whats up homies. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

heeey whats up man!! :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 7 2008, 09:05 AM~11283020
> *heeey whats up man!! :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 7 2008, 12:56 AM~11280592
> *whats up homies. :biggrin:
> *


whats up KB. i see you in the modeler wanted thread, you back in to the hobby or what? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 7 2008, 09:31 AM~11283185
> *whats up KB.  i see you in the modeler wanted thread, you back in to the hobby or what? :biggrin:
> *


im trying to find time.i miss building models like you cannot belive.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 7 2008, 01:25 PM~11284033
> *im trying to find time.i miss building models like you cannot belive.
> *


i no the feeling homie... esp with kids and stuff.. i dont ever get to the basement to build till about 11pm and usually there til about 3am, which makes work suck the next day but i found its the only time i can build without being interrupted.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 7 2008, 02:01 PM~11285414
> *i no the feeling homie...  esp with kids and stuff.. i dont ever get to the basement to build till about 11pm and usually there til about 3am, which makes work suck the next day but i found its the only time i can build without being interrupted.
> *


i might have to do the same thing. :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 7 2008, 04:09 PM~11285479
> *i might have to do the same thing. :0
> *


do what you gotta do bro. im glad to see you back,and cant wait to see what you pull out of your hat :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 7 2008, 02:14 PM~11285529
> *do what you gotta do bro. im glad to see you back,and cant wait to see what you pull out of your hat :biggrin:
> *


lot of good talent in here.hope i can keep up.


----------



## Chevy210

nice


----------



## CAMbo35

> _Originally posted by envious_@Aug 5 2008, 02:09 PM~11266516
> *finishing up the wiring still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick nova looks real good


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 7 2008, 03:01 PM~11285414
> *i no the feeling homie...  esp with kids and stuff.. i dont ever get to the basement to build till about 11pm and usually there til about 3am, which makes work suck the next day but i found its the only time i can build without being interrupted.
> *


ive done that almost every night this summer.. its very true. and i get to listen to all the music i want... if not, then its just peace and quiet....i love it!


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 7 2008, 04:29 PM~11285674
> *ive done that almost every night this summer.. its very true. and i get to listen to all the music i want... if not, then its just peace and quiet....i love it!
> *


amen...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

and another thing, i also get to work all day at home whenever cuz nobodys home till 5 or 6..


----------



## CAMbo35

my latest build


----------



## [email protected]

cambo...... wud up fool? been a wile. truck is bad ass man


----------



## CAMbo35

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 7 2008, 01:47 PM~11285830
> *cambo...... wud up fool? been a wile. truck is bad ass man
> *


thanks brotha jus got done with it yesturday


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 7 2008, 01:01 PM~11285414
> *i no the feeling homie...  esp with kids and stuff.. i dont ever get to the basement to build till about 11pm and usually there til about 3am, which makes work suck the next day but i found its the only time i can build without being interrupted.
> *


thats what i got to do to and i never feal like stayin up cause i gotta get up at 5 i usually only do it on weekends


----------



## kykustoms

damn cambo that truck is nice i like the paint sceme alot


----------



## SlammdSonoma

sweet lil build man...is that a mazda i see in the background?


----------



## CAMbo35

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 7 2008, 03:58 PM~11287024
> *sweet lil build man...is that a mazda i see in the background?
> *


sure is... its a 86 mazda b200 that i was plannin on baggin but decided to sell it to repaint the s10 and/or interior


----------



## CAMbo35

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 7 2008, 02:35 PM~11286263
> *damn cambo that truck is nice i like the paint sceme alot
> *


thanks alot i jus kinda went with it i didnt kno wat i was goin to end up with


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 17 2008, 02:01 PM~11111882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by CAMbo35_@Aug 7 2008, 02:36 PM~11285738
> *my latest build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is a clean truck homie & damn its looooooow :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

well marcus ,you got me hangin my head over here, it was a good build off,and from what mini said, we put dynasty on the map. congrats to you,and owenart,you guys put in major work, and both deserve your credit. nice work fellas. now we all gotta get together and start abother build off soon, maybe we can get more catz in on it,and follow threw this time.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 8 2008, 12:19 PM~11294603
> *well marcus ,you got me hangin my head over here, it was a good build off,and from what mini said, we put dynasty on the map. congrats to you,and owenart,you guys put in major work, and both deserve your credit. nice work fellas. now we all gotta get together and start abother build off soon, maybe we can get more catz in on it,and follow threw this time.*


 :0


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

lets do a slammed truck build off i know me and brian will get in on it and cambo does tyght trucks...lowriders just aint my specialty.ive always loved em just cant build good enouph yet


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 8 2008, 06:52 PM~11296135
> *lets do a slammed truck build off i know me and brian will get in on it and cambo does tyght trucks...lowriders just aint my specialty.ive always loved em just cant build good enouph yet
> *





:yes:


----------



## [email protected]

we can do that,but i will tell you this,trucks........... not my style as far as builds go,but ill give it a shot tho, and finish it too! but let me get some shit off my bench 1st, then we can go from there.


----------



## envious

drag trucks


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by envious_@Aug 8 2008, 04:24 PM~11296379
> *drag trucks
> *


how bout trucks no matter how u do it raised, body dropped, lowrider, dragster,ect.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 8 2008, 07:38 PM~11296499
> *how bout trucks no matter how u do it raised, body dropped, lowrider, dragster,ect.
> *


i was just thinking that too jake. sounds good to me. lifted ,body dropped, drag or pro-street(that ones for you jim :biggrin: ) just any kinda truck! sounds good to me. soooo who ever wants in....... get your shit together,we got us another build off guide line laid out! just need to set up a date! pm comeing bri.


----------



## CAMbo35

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 8 2008, 05:41 PM~11296897
> *i was just thinking that too jake. sounds good to me. lifted ,body dropped, drag or pro-street(that ones for you jim  :biggrin: ) just any kinda truck! sounds good to me. soooo who ever wants in....... get your shit together,we got us another build off guide line laid out!  just need to set up a date! pm comeing bri.
> *


im for sure wantin to get in this jus let my kno when


----------



## [email protected]

fo sho


----------



## envious

these all need to be fresh/new builds correct??


----------



## [email protected]

i gotta talk to 2nd man in charge 1st,but yea thats what im guessin,a fresh start on kits.


----------



## regalistic

damn i just started this one 2 days ago i only did one thing to it can i still use it.....


----------



## aztek_warrior

A truck build off sound cool, Count me in if it goes down..
I got limited access to a computer right now but i'll definately
try and make it and keep up with pic updates....

Anyhow here is my last build I started a couple weeks ago.....
Let me know what you think...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Jeff, pm sent

damn..i have not a ONE truck in. lol

i gotta find a good off the wall one.


----------



## boskeeter

i'd be up for it if i was in the club, lol.


----------



## [email protected]

tryin to get a good guide line here,for the truck build off, and im guessing that we could go with projects aloud. that way we can get more people involved.


----------



## Mexicali

hey dropped are u startin a truck build off


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 8 2008, 01:11 PM~11296280
> *we can do that,but i will tell you this,trucks........... not my style as far as builds go,but ill give it a shot tho, and finish it too!  but let me get some shit off my bench 1st, then we can go from there.
> *


build a bomb truck


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 10 2008, 03:55 PM~11307531
> *build a bomb truck
> *



x2! as far as trucks, BOMBS are the only way to go IMO.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 10 2008, 05:55 PM~11307531
> *build a bomb truck
> *


i have my kit picked out,and its not gonna be a bomb,but i would love to try one soon, i love that style.


----------



## regalistic

any details when we may start this


----------



## kykustoms

i got a few i got to choose from but i might c bout gettin somethin new for this build off...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 10 2008, 09:42 PM~11308968
> *any details when we may start this
> *



soon brother, soon!


----------



## CAMbo35

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 10 2008, 08:33 PM~11310320
> *soon brother, soon!
> *


 so we are startin all new kits and we are jus takin pics from start to finsh with the build.. correct?


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 8 2008, 01:19 PM~11294603
> *well marcus ,you got me hangin my head over here, it was a good build off,and from what mini said, we put dynasty on the map. congrats to you,and owenart,you guys put in major work, and both deserve your credit. nice work fellas. now we all gotta get together and start abother build off soon, maybe we can get more catz in on it,and follow threw this time.
> *


It's all good Jeff  You & owenart did a hell of a job on your rides . I enjoyed this build off and I am ready for the next one


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 8 2008, 05:38 PM~11296499
> *how bout trucks no matter how u do it raised, body dropped, lowrider, dragster,ect.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Aug 11 2008, 03:10 AM~11312431
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


as long as its a truck,you can do what ever you want, you down marcus?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lets do the damn thang!!

he jake..lets build this???!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn

:wave:


----------



## [email protected]

ok were gonna run this build off.
truck build off of any kind, all out build off, do as much as you can, 
its going to be a 3month build off, starting aug. 2Oth to nov. 2Oth. 

all projects welcome. 

we killed it in the lowrider build off, lets do the same on this one. have fun fellas.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 11 2008, 10:50 AM~11313943
> *ok were gonna run this build off.
> truck build off of any kind, all out build off, do as much as you can,
> its going to be a 3month build off, starting aug. 2Oth to nov. 2Oth.
> 
> all projects welcome.
> 
> we killed it in the lowrider build off, lets do the same on this one. have fun fellas.
> *


 :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 11 2008, 09:50 AM~11313943
> *ok were gonna run this build off.
> truck build off of any kind, all out build off, do as much as you can,
> its going to be a 3month build off, starting aug. 2Oth to nov. 2Oth.
> 
> all projects welcome.
> 
> we killed it in the lowrider build off, lets do the same on this one. have fun fellas.
> *


ahh man can i be in the build off lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 11 2008, 12:55 PM~11313981
> *ahh man can i be in the build off lol
> *




you know how you can get in on this.  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 11 2008, 11:16 AM~11314143
> *you know how you can get in on this.   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 he has to get jumped in? :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Aug 11 2008, 10:16 AM~11314143-->
> 
> 
> 
> you know how you can get in on this.   :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kustombuilder_@Aug 11 2008, 10:17 AM~11314149
> *:0 he has to get jumped in? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :uh: :twak: lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 11 2008, 01:17 PM~11314149
> *:0 he has to get jumped in? :biggrin:
> *


cali style. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 11 2008, 11:23 AM~11314213
> *cali style.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 11 2008, 09:25 AM~11313792
> *lets do the damn thang!!
> 
> he jake..lets build this???!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lmao that would b cool...but they dont make any luv or pup kits from that body style do they? tho it would b a fairly easy body to make


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 11 2008, 12:50 PM~11313943
> *ok were gonna run this build off.
> truck build off of any kind, all out build off, do as much as you can,
> its going to be a 3month build off, starting aug. 2Oth to nov. 2Oth.
> 
> all projects welcome.
> 
> we killed it in the lowrider build off, lets do the same on this one. have fun fellas.
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID

just came to me.

is it like 

die-nasty?
or destiny?


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 11 2008, 07:59 PM~11318712
> *just came to me.
> 
> is it like
> 
> die-nasty?
> or destiny?
> *




:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## El raton

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 12 2008, 04:30 PM~10399976
> *ughh..not really, thats where im stumped at the moment.  I have an idea but i cant draw it out to save my life... :biggrin:
> *


nice cars homie were can i get a 87 cuty model car like the one you have here let meknow tanks


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 11 2008, 09:59 PM~11318712
> *just came to me.
> 
> is it like
> 
> die-nasty?
> or destiny?
> *


 :wave: :nono: :scrutinize: :guns: 











:nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 11 2008, 07:59 PM~11318712
> *just came to me.
> 
> is it like
> 
> die-nasty?
> or destiny?
> *


thats not very nice.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by El raton_@Aug 11 2008, 05:40 PM~11319933
> *nice cars homie were can i get a 87 cuty model car like the one you have here let meknow tanks
> *


coming soon from the homie *twinn*....

my sig has a link to his other products and pics of some coming items in his sale thread


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 11 2008, 10:00 AM~11313655
> *as long as its a truck,you can do what  ever you want, you down marcus?
> *


Yep I'm down... Are we going to do different classes: raised, body dropped, lowrider, dragster, custom etc.. or is it going to be everyone judged together. I'm thinking of doing two trucks, two different styles (lowrider & old school custom)? Not sure yet!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Aug 12 2008, 07:53 AM~11323013
> *Yep I'm down... Are we going to do different classes: raised, body dropped, lowrider, dragster, custom etc.. or is it going to be everyone judged together. I'm thinking of doing two trucks, two different styles (lowrider & old school custom)? Not sure yet!
> *


u got the wheels now for this! :cheesy:


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 12 2008, 08:57 AM~11323035
> *u got the wheels now for this!  :cheesy:
> *


Oh yes :biggrin: ... It's gonna be sweet


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Aug 12 2008, 10:53 AM~11323013
> *Yep I'm down... Are we going to do different classes: raised, body dropped, lowrider, dragster, custom etc.. or is it going to be everyone judged together. I'm thinking of doing two trucks, two different styles (lowrider & old school custom)? Not sure yet!
> *



all judged together,build any style truck you want. :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 12 2008, 08:33 AM~11323255
> *all judged together,build any style truck you want.  :biggrin:
> *


o,ok i got a 50 imma do lowrider (of course!!) can i be in the build off marcus and jeff lol?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 12 2008, 11:40 AM~11323298
> *o,ok i got a 50 imma do lowrider (of course!!) can i be in the build off marcus and jeff lol?
> *



:nono: :no: you know what you gotta do. dynasty members only! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 12 2008, 08:59 AM~11323409
> *:nono:  :no:  you know what you gotta do.  dynasty members only! :biggrin:
> *


i know homie just pulling your string :biggrin: :0  :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 12 2008, 12:02 PM~11323432
> *i know homie just pulling your string :biggrin:  :0    :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 12 2008, 10:02 AM~11323432
> *i know homie just pulling your string :biggrin:  :0    :cheesy:
> *


you dynasty would be a good club to get into.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 12 2008, 09:46 AM~11323700
> *you dynasty would be a good club to get into.
> *



i know.  marcus and jeff are real good ppl. i dont know the rest but these 2 guys r top notch in my book.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 12 2008, 10:51 AM~11323733
> *i know.    marcus and jeff are real good ppl. i dont know the rest but these 2 guys r top notch in my book.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 12 2008, 12:51 PM~11323733
> *i know.    marcus and jeff are real good ppl. i dont know the rest but these 2 guys r top notch in my book.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 12 2008, 10:51 AM~11323733
> *i know.    marcus and jeff are real good ppl. i dont know the rest but these 2 guys r top notch in my book.
> *


well i dont know about that [email protected] guy.i hear hes a real a-hole. :0 :biggrin: 
nah.homies are cool as hell.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 12 2008, 01:33 PM~11324085
> *well i dont know about that [email protected] guy.i hear hes a real a-hole. :0  :biggrin:
> nah.homies are cool as hell.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: A-hole.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 12 2008, 12:01 PM~11324378
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  A-hole.
> *


yea.and i heard hes selfish and like to wack off. :0


----------



## kustombuilder

"I gotta have more cowbell!"


----------



## Padilla 505

I got to no jeff he's a dam good person! and the members seem cool also ! good luck with all your guys builds :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

eh mayne....dont forget the other guy that kept it alive here...leaving it on the shoulders of an A-hole like Jeff....

fuck what the hell am i gonna build this time.


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 12 2008, 10:51 AM~11323733
> *i know.    marcus and jeff are real good ppl. i dont know the rest but these 2 guys r top notch in my book.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i think i know what i got up my sleeve...its gonna be bigger than yall's ill imagine that as much!


----------



## [email protected]

exploder? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Aug 12 2008, 03:00 PM~11324920
> *I got to no jeff he's a dam good person! and the members seem cool also ! good luck with all your guys builds  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks big joe.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 12 2008, 04:22 PM~11326959
> *exploder? :biggrin:
> *



hah..YOUR a comedian...but no...that fucker has got some major issues, i tried dealin with the interior once again & i think i may just bite down hard & let this one sit for awhile til i get either a new kit with a new int. tub or...

it will be 1/20 tho most likely.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 12 2008, 05:35 PM~11327488
> *hah..YOUR a comedian...but no...that fucker has got some major issues, i tried dealin with the interior once again & i think i may just bite down hard & let this one sit for awhile til i get either a new kit with a new int. tub or...
> 
> it will be 1/20 tho most likely.
> *


dont get a whole kit just get some styrene and build it  


i think ima do a 64 chevy fleetside but all i got is a body :0


----------



## texasfunk

ok..about the build off? have to be dynasty members?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah...dynasty only...gotta be a member to play in the big boys game.


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 12 2008, 09:07 PM~11328770
> *yeah...dynasty only...gotta be a member to play in the big boys game.
> *


kool. now my next ? how do u get into dynasty? :biggrin:


----------



## CAMbo35

dibs on a dodge ram d-50


----------



## SlammdSonoma

send me a IM texasfunk

did someone say D-50? been there did that...ahahhahaha


















if ya got it, flaunt it...


----------



## dink

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 12 2008, 08:22 PM~11328893
> *send me a IM texasfunk
> 
> did someone say D-50?  been there did that...ahahhahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if ya got it, flaunt it...
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CAMbo35_@Aug 12 2008, 11:18 PM~11328864
> *dibs on a dodge ram d-50
> *


you can have it...... im pullin out a kit you havent seen sence the early 80s. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 12 2008, 09:45 PM~11329996
> *you can have it...... im pullin out a kit you havent seen sence the early 80s. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 12 2008, 06:45 PM~11329996
> *you can have it...... im pullin out a kit you havent seen sence the early 80s. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## CAMbo35

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 12 2008, 08:22 PM~11328893
> *send me a IM texasfunk
> 
> did someone say D-50?  been there did that...ahahhahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if ya got it, flaunt it...
> *


thanks for crushin my hopes and dreams... haha o well


----------



## CAMbo35

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 12 2008, 09:45 PM~11329996
> *you can have it...... im pullin out a kit you havent seen sence the early 80s. :0  :biggrin:
> *


so i might not have even seen it sence i was born in 89... unless .... muuuhahaaaaaaha!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Aug 12 2008, 10:09 PM~11328794
> *kool. now my next ?  how can i get into the dynasty family? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

this one is my fav build from u jeff aside from that wagon...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

alright guys..form a line to the right. or take a number..whichever works for ya :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 13 2008, 12:59 AM~11330193
> *this one is my fav build from u jeff aside from that wagon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow! thats a throw back right there! 1st one for me for 08. thanks bro.


----------



## CAMbo35

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 12 2008, 10:05 PM~11330263
> *alright guys..form a line to the right.  or take a number..whichever works for ya  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


can i be in ur secret club aswell   :0 :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:  :uh:  :machinegun: :cheesy:  :roflmao: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 13 2008, 01:05 AM~11330263
> *alright guys..form a line to the right.  or take a number..whichever works for ya  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



funny dude, now dont let your head get bigger then what it is........ we are still small fish, in a verry big pond. :biggrin:


----------



## CAMbo35

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 12 2008, 10:11 PM~11330334
> *funny dude, now dont let your head get bigger then what it is........ we are still small fish, in a verry big pond.  :biggrin:
> *


and i eat fish for breakfast


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CAMbo35_@Aug 13 2008, 01:11 AM~11330330
> *can i be in ur secret club aswell     :0  :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:    :uh:    :machinegun:  :cheesy:    :roflmao:  :0  :biggrin:
> *



you already are fool...... its called dynasty. :biggrin: 





but shhhhhhhh dont tell anybody else. :biggrin:


----------



## CAMbo35

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 12 2008, 10:14 PM~11330361
> *you already are fool...... its called dynasty. :biggrin:
> *


o0o i thought we were talkin about a fishin club


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 12 2008, 06:59 PM~11330193
> *this one is my fav build from u jeff aside from that wagon...
> 
> *


damn son.... wipe that shit off your nose...... :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 12 2008, 11:16 PM~11330381
> *damn son.... wipe that shit off your nose......  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## CAMbo35

somebody pull my finger!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 13 2008, 01:16 AM~11330381
> *damn son.... wipe that shit off your nose......  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CAMbo35

never mind


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 12 2008, 10:20 PM~11330428
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




fuckin funny.. :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

i am in on this build off.... heres what i am starting with


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol...looks like what im building in 1/20 scale...

speaking of...i have some pics to share.

Work thats been done as of right now..i chopped half a cab off anotehr kit & slapped it in, shaved door handles & window trim round the ext cab, shaved the gas door...more to come


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 13 2008, 11:51 PM~11338693
> *i am in on this build off.... heres what i am starting with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



who dey bitch! haha looks good bro. put that twist on it!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

and i ahve extenive pics of *sickness* DONE.

























































































hope yall like that....im gonna get some sunshine pics to show off the real color of this one...


----------



## regalistic

hell yeah man... i think we all better put our work in on these, cause the last build off is gonna be a tough act to follow


----------



## [email protected]

love that color bri. ima have to get me some of that........ fo sho. nice work man!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

oh you should know me...i have some crazy scratchbuild ideas thats ive never done for mine...considering this truck comes with a: no front grille b: no tailgate c: no frame, d: no engine.....i have my work cut out indeed.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 13 2008, 11:59 PM~11338792
> *hell yeah man... i think we all better put our work in on these, cause the last build off is gonna be a tough act to follow
> *




this is true!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i think this is where the truck guys get to show their tailgatin skills :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

for those that haven't checked out my section, this is my sister's mustang and my twin brother's 61...my shit on hold...paying medical bills put a hold on my builds.


----------



## tequila sunrise

all these trucks on here...and i can't find the toyo kit i want (the red one with the shell  )


----------



## tequila sunrise

...and take a peek at my drawings in my topic in the art section...TEQUILA SUNRISE...
just a few...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

the green one i built was the red one with the camper shell...i didnt use it


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 13 2008, 08:28 PM~11339146
> *the green one i built was the red one with the camper shell...i didnt use it
> *


im just waiting for the model shop by my pad to have em in stock again.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hey jeff bri was on earlier,, i meant to PM him as well but i let it slip...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 13 2008, 11:51 PM~11338693
> *i am in on this build off.... heres what i am starting with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are you going to be re-working those cab corners?


----------



## kykustoms

i thought the build starts on the 20th fools allready got half the work done...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 14 2008, 07:50 PM~11345973
> *i thought the build starts on the 20th fools allready got half the work done...
> *




go ahead and start........ whats a couple dayz? you got 3months.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

besides with the way you work..you need a head start....

im not waiting on anyone...they gotta catch up on this one, i got the ideas in my head floating, i cant wait til the 20th. Ill have most of the body done by the time i have to start on the frame, which im debating on---3 months should be a snooze!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 14 2008, 08:41 PM~11346381
> *besides with the way you work..you need a head start....
> 
> im not waiting on anyone...they gotta catch up on this one, i got the ideas in my head floating, i cant wait til the 20th.  Ill have most of the body done by the time i have to start on the frame, which im debating on---3 months should be a snooze!
> *






:werd:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

update on mine...just molded in the tailgate, added a license plate to the back..in a very different place, filled in the corner lights up front, --had to scratchbuild those since theres no front grille assembly--- all is goin well & i already know my paint color.

now what yall bitches got on that? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## aztek_warrior

I was getting nowheres trying to pick a kit for the truck 
build off so i decided to build this till i decide on a kit
not sure on wheels as you guys can tell.
Let me know what you guys think.....


----------



## kykustoms

its all good just trien to go by the rules... yall gonna nead a head start against me anyway lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 14 2008, 10:38 PM~11347417
> *its all good just trien to go by the rules... yall gonna nead a head start against me anyway lol
> *




you takein on a new hobby i see.......... as a comedian......... at least you finish your jokes! :biggrin: nice punchline bro. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 13 2008, 06:02 PM~11338822
> *oh you should know me...i have some crazy scratchbuild ideas thats ive never done for mine...considering this truck comes with a: no front grille b: no tailgate c: no frame, d: no engine.....i have my work cut out indeed.
> *


you forgot about one thing homie....




























get a better damn camera :uh:


----------



## [email protected]

well ......... im waiting on a motor to come in, getting ready to ship out for some chrome, tryin to figure out for a sub box,gonna open it all up, and get rid of the wheels wells...... and maybe fab some new ones.......... oh and this one might get shipped out to get painted! so theres my plans, try and have mock-ups by this weekend. stay tuned!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 14 2008, 08:05 PM~11347690
> *well ......... im waiting on a motor to come in, getting ready to ship out for some chrome, tryin to figure out for a sub box,gonna open it all up, and get rid of the wheels wells...... and maybe fab some new ones.......... oh and this one might get shipped out to get painted! so theres my plans, try and have mock-ups by this weekend. stay tuned!
> *


 :0 shipped out to be painted!?! what the hell!? you cant paint just fine! why ship it out to get painted when you got skillz! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 14 2008, 05:05 PM~11347690
> *well ......... im waiting on a motor to come in, getting ready to ship out for some chrome, tryin to figure out for a sub box,gonna open it all up, and get rid of the wheels wells...... and maybe fab some new ones.......... oh and this one might get shipped out to get painted! so theres my plans, try and have mock-ups by this weekend. stay tuned!
> *


to one of the 408 boys??? :scrutinize:


----------



## [email protected]

:dunno: 






















:biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

how u gonna join a build off if u not gonna do all the work urself?
i can finish anything i just dont wanna rush my shit just to try and impress people...
if i dont finish this build ill quit the club


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 15 2008, 03:49 PM~11352571
> *how u gonna join a build off if u not gonna do all the work urself?
> i can finish anything i just dont wanna rush my shit just to try and impress people...
> if i dont finish this build ill quit the club
> *



were just fuckin with you jake, dont get all butt hurt on us now. and im in the process of gettin a air reg. for my compresor,so i might just paint it myself.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 15 2008, 01:06 PM~11352696
> *were just fuckin with you jake, dont get all butt hurt on us now. and im in the process of gettin a air reg. for my compresor,so i might just paint it myself.
> *


it dont matter to me if u paint it or not just personally id rather lose with my own work than win with someone elses...
i said id quit if i dont finish cause theres no reason to be in a club if i dont finish builds


----------



## darkside customs

Jesus, those are some sick ass trucks you got there, Kykustoms


----------



## [email protected]

bout time! that dime is crazy! nice work jake.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 14 2008, 03:50 PM~11345973
> *i thought the build starts on the 20th fools allready got half the work done...
> *


did i miss something? what build is this?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 15 2008, 06:45 PM~11354016
> *did i miss something? what build is this?
> *




all out truck build off,any style you wanna do. ends nov. 1

tryin to get in on this big mike?


----------



## kykustoms

thanks homies and dont mind the fly on the hood lmao must b the candy


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol i aint even notice that till u said something...


----------



## tequila sunrise

well if i find the kit i've been lookin for (red toyota with shell). i'll put off the caprice and the caddy for the build. im not as skilled on the fabrication stuff like you guys, but i'll do what i can with it :biggrin: been wanting to do one for a LONG time!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 15 2008, 07:20 PM~11354226
> *well if i find the kit i've been lookin for (red toyota with shell). i'll put off the caprice and the caddy for the build. im not as skilled on the fabrication stuff like you guys, but i'll do what i can with it :biggrin: been wanting to do one for a LONG time!!
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 15 2008, 06:59 PM~11354108
> *thanks homies and dont mind the fly on the hood lmao must b the candy
> *





:roflmao: i didnt even notice till you said somethin.


----------



## kykustoms

i didnt notice till after i uploaded the pics its in the pic of both trucks to lol


----------



## kustombuilder

"I gotta have more cowbell!"


----------



## SlammdSonoma

crazy shit Jake...looks damn good, and the paint aint as bad as you make it sound.

I however went to work and thought on a grille for my truck...thought all day, drew some of it & figured it out & i have a one-off phantom grille...ill have pics up sunday sometime when i get a chance to shoot em. Also scratchbuilt the corner markers from styrene. I believe im gonna try to put a sliding ragtop in it, now that i have a reason to.

Jeff, u wuss...ive pulled off paint jobs with house paint and doing it with a brush..and still busted off a nice ass polish job. 'Sides that wagon came out too damn beautiful for a lil buildoff to wig ya out over.

I wouldnt be worried about my paint, as mcuh as you will with my details.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

KY ! That damn drop top minitruck is by far 1 of the best you have shown off here yet ! That pen work under that candy is crazy ! A+ in my book and another person making this club 1 step closer to being the next big family to run with !


----------



## kykustoms

thanks mini :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 16 2008, 01:51 AM~11356963
> *KY  !  That  damn  drop  top  minitruck    is  by  far  1  of  the  best  you  have  shown  off  here  yet  !  That  pen  work  under  that  candy  is  crazy  !    A+  in  my  book    and  another  person  making this  club    1  step  closer  to  being the  next  big  family  to  run  with !
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic

since we all on this truck kick i cleaned up this stepside i built about 10 years ago........


----------



## kykustoms

looks good u gonna rebuild it for the build off? would look good with shaved steps layed out on 20s


----------



## mcloven

whose the prez of this club


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 16 2008, 07:47 PM~11361661
> *whose the prez of this club
> *


dropped


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 16 2008, 10:43 PM~11361646
> *looks good u gonna rebuild it for the build off? would look good with shaved steps layed out on 20s
> *


no i gonna build a toyota extended cab, just leave that one be


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 16 2008, 08:47 PM~11361661
> *whose the prez of this club
> *


of dynasty?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 16 2008, 08:47 PM~11361661
> *whose the prez of this club
> *


[email protected] is.but biggs has a lil say so when it comes to the plaque.why?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 17 2008, 12:34 AM~11362325
> *[email protected] is.but biggs has a lil say so when it comes to the plaque.why?
> *
















yiz zir :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 16 2008, 10:38 PM~11362359
> *yiz zir :biggrin:
> *


may i add that jeff is a good homie and biggs and i go way back.


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

ok ima start off with a small project the i started a couple days ago, this will get built as well as the build for the build off..........

kinda stole the ideah from smalls and his regal.......... sorry smalls, i love that regal :biggrin: 




















and cleared........



















hope you like :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

:0 monte's looking good!


----------



## [email protected]

and this is what i got goin on for the build off......... little somthing outa the norm of the cruched mini truck, but i will build a mini truck and a trailer for this for the build off as well..........

start with opened up the top



















49'' irocs









and the kit




































this is what i got so far.........


----------



## Linc

hitting the desk hard eh!?! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

i made a wedge back bumper of of some for sale signs..... im thinking about getting it chromed...... what do ya think?


----------



## [email protected]

started out with this........


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 17 2008, 04:06 PM~11365381
> * hitting the desk hard eh!?! :biggrin:
> *



oh fo sho... :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

NICE MONTE WHAT COLOR IS IT?

THAT DODGE IS SICK KANDY PAINT ON BIG WHEELS


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 17 2008, 04:09 PM~11365394
> *NICE MONTE WHAT COLOR IS IT?
> 
> THAT DODGE IS SICK KANDY PAINT ON BIG WHEELS
> *



the color is metal specs orange, on a white primer base. 

and im clueless on what color ima do the dodge


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 17 2008, 02:11 PM~11365408
> *the color is metal specs orange, on a white primer base.
> 
> and im clueless on what color ima do the dodge
> *


PUT ANODIZED ORANGE OVER IT


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Aug 17 2008, 04:17 PM~11365432
> *PUT ANODIZED ORANGE OVER IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i might be hittin you up here in a couple weeks, to get you to get some for me


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 17 2008, 02:20 PM~11365453
> *i might be hittin you up here in a couple weeks, to get you to get some for me
> *


  IT'S A NICE KOLOR


----------



## [email protected]

here is another pic of the wedge back bumper i made, you think i should get it chromed or what?











:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

and this is what came in the mail last week e-bay stlye



















and big bear and homie joe thanks for these......


----------



## phat97yukon

some nice stuff goin on there man !!! better not let lil douggy see the ramcharger he might come beat ya up for it


----------



## low86dime

im hatin on the ramcharger since im about to start building my 1:1 4x4 ramcharger all lifted up... looks good man keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

thanks fellas.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

damn jeff. lol 2times we been working on the same kits. first the wagon not the mc. :cheesy: yours looks good vert


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 17 2008, 07:48 PM~11366423
> *damn jeff. lol 2times we been working on the same kits. first the wagon not the mc.  :cheesy:  yours looks good vert
> *



thanks bro.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damnit man...that Dodge is lookin pretty righteous. Ill be able to slide mine under it when im done...lol

Next up on my side for the toy is i gotta bodydrop the truck over the framerails, so it sits flat on the desk. Im gonna use the front clip from the kit, and either use the A-arms or build a set :dunno: i built the interior last night, i gotta finish that up tonight-tomorrow.


----------



## old low&slo

hey jeff
a little busy there !!!
nice job and chrome the bumper and the monte looks real good too !!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah, chrome the bumper..i forgot to say that...


----------



## kykustoms

u bastard i nead one of those dimes lmao ram looks good u should deff get the bumper chromed


----------



## [email protected]

thanks fellas....... i shoulda put a lisence plate box in it tho.

and thanks for the feedback on the bumper,ima get it chromed.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 17 2008, 02:43 PM~11366674
> *hey jeff
> a little busy there !!!
> nice job and  chrome the bumper and the monte looks real good too !!!
> *


x-2 :0


----------



## [email protected]

anyone alive out there?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 18 2008, 07:50 PM~11375335
> *anyone alive out there?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Aug 18 2008, 07:58 PM~11375418
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: whats up bro.


----------



## kykustoms

im alive jeff lol im gettin my build ready i decided on the forunner i got i had it in brake fluid it stripped the pain but left alot of the primer i also got a 35th anniversary camaro for 4 bucx that will be giving the engine up for it lol


----------



## [email protected]

:0 nice! any pics?


----------



## kykustoms

not yet i havnt done anything but paint the engine stuff and strip the body but ima start on the chassis and the body mods soon then i will have pics as soon as i got something to show lol


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

CONGRATS ON THE CLUB HOMIE!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ive managed to start on a sliding ragtop on the yota, *bigbody eddie-jin & juice*
the idea came from that build. Both interiors are put together, & im in the process of doing a custom console for it. 

Ill have pics up shortly... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## SlammdSonoma

our new member of Dynasty...CNDYBLU66SS


Welcome to Dynasty..

:biggrin: :biggrin: :werd:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

congrats lil homie


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2008, 01:52 AM~11379641
> *congrats lil homie
> *


x2 !!!
you should fit right in with these guys cause you are 1 serious builder
just like them !!!


----------



## westempire

Welcome CNDYBLU66SS & I like those hide away lights on that 67 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 19 2008, 12:49 AM~11379626
> *our new member of Dynasty...CNDYBLU66SS
> Welcome to Dynasty..
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :werd:
> *


i thought he was trying to get into the MCBA? Congrats CNDYBLU66SS.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

also welcome texasfunk to Dynasty.

Dont let jake scare ya, hes a newbie too.

Welcome to Dynasty...now get to buildin fool! :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

welcome fellows..... guess we gain a couple and lose one..lol whats up with that?

o well congrats dropped!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElRafa

Congrats lil homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

A WORD OF ADVICE TO EVERYONE:

DO NOT USE FOLK ART CLEARCOTE, IT NEVER DRIED ON 2 OF MY CARS AND FOR THAT, THEIR TOPS WRE RUINED...

SO IM SPEAKING FROM PERSONAL EXPERIENCE HERE.. I DNT RECOMMEND TO USE IT..
MINI JUST TOLD ME THAT IF I GO TO AN AUTO PAINT STORE THEY HAVE THE SAME CLEAR HE USES THATS CALLED EXTREME, BUT ITS ALSO IN A CAN FOR 15-20 BUCKS BUT ITS WELL WORTH IT. IM GOING TO PICK SOME UP THIS WEEKEND..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 19 2008, 02:04 PM~11382079
> *welcome fellows..... guess we gain a couple and lose one..lol  whats up with that?
> 
> o well congrats dropped!!!!!!!!!
> *



thanks bro.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 19 2008, 02:25 PM~11382303
> *A WORD OF ADVICE TO EVERYONE:
> 
> DO NOT USE FOLK ART CLEARCOTE, IT NEVER DRIED ON 2 OF MY CARS AND FOR THAT, THEIR TOPS WRE RUINED...
> 
> SO IM SPEAKING FROM PERSONAL EXPERIENCE HERE.. I DNT RECOMMEND TO USE IT..
> MINI JUST TOLD ME THAT IF I GO TO AN AUTO PAINT STORE THEY HAVE THE SAME CLEAR HE USES THATS CALLED EXTREME, BUT ITS ALSO IN A CAN FOR 15-20 BUCKS BUT ITS WELL WORTH IT. IM GOING TO PICK SOME UP THIS WEEKEND..
> *


you had a bad batch bro.


----------



## [email protected]

it happens man! how big of a can of EXTREAM is it for 2Obucks,and how many cars can you do per can?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 19 2008, 02:05 PM~11382724
> *it happens man! how big of a can of EXTREAM is it for 2Obucks,and how many cars can you do per can?
> *


Yo Drop Welcome home ! Now keep in touch with your roots and get these guys to be a better builder with every build ! M.C.B.A. is now the BIG BROTHERS of Dynasty. Just cause you fly the flag bro doesn't mean you leave them behind ! You are 1 of the builders that made the M.C.B.A. MEMBERS look at you as a true builder and we also notice the other members that you help level up in this hobby ! GREAT JOB ALL AROUND ! 


The Extreme Clear in a can i believe is a pint spray able ! You could do about 3 or 4 cars with 1 can and it runs $12.50 a can ! Its a medium build so 3 coats will give it a great shine !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

well i had sprayed it the first time on my 7 and it sprayed fine, and today it messed WAY up..got hella orange peel, it lookd worse than an orange lol..


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 19 2008, 11:17 AM~11382856
> *well i had sprayed it the first time on my 7 and it sprayed fine, and today it messed WAY up..got hella orange peel, it lookd worse than an orange lol..
> *


Post some pics... Happened to me too.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 19 2008, 02:24 PM~11382927
> *Post some pics... Happened to me too.
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

on a side note,i finished my plumbing


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

YUP JUNK CLEAR ! 


When you re cleared it after wetsanding it reacted to the new clear ! Shit can that clear or do not re clear when you us it ! DO all your foil work first the clear ! So clears will react to it self there is no way around that Little D ! CHEAPER ISN'T ALWAYS BETTER !


----------



## [email protected]

thanks mini, i will alway drop in on these guys! i will cotinue to help and learn with these guys as well. 

and i guess this is what it would feel like to send your own kids off to college. :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness

congrats to the new memeber....u are a awesome club.


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 19 2008, 11:09 AM~11381568
> *also welcome texasfunk to Dynasty.
> 
> Dont let jake scare ya, hes a newbie too.
> 
> Welcome to Dynasty...now get to buildin fool! :biggrin:
> *


thanx homie. 
lol..nah..me n jake will be cool.


----------



## texasfunk

so abt the truck build off? would it be ok to enter my silverado..its a week old and i got full build pics..or wuld you guys rather me start with a fresh kit?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yah i wanna enter my dually but its prolly to far.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

nope, all builds count, no matter how far along they are...bring what you got to the table & have fun building on this one.


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 19 2008, 04:55 PM~11385032
> *nope, all builds count, no matter how far along they are...
> *


kool. then mine is this..
chopped top..body dropped..back halfed..b pillar removed and doors are lengthened. full custom interior to come..the color..is a suprise. :biggrin: 
























might as well add this as well.
1990 454SS. dropped and bagged. also back halfed. fully shaved. has camaro front air dam and rear lights..camaro engine and trans..inteior from a 99 silverado.


----------



## regalistic

lookin good tex


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 19 2008, 05:08 PM~11385150
> *lookin good tex
> *


thnx homie..
bth these started out as "quick" builds. lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hah..yeah so did this one.

my entry for the buildoff: 1/20 'yota ext cab custom.

































































this is where it was monday of last week

















still a long ways to go.


----------



## texasfunk

damn..lookin good so far! whens the deadline?


----------



## [email protected]

looks bad ass bri. grill looks great. what did you use?


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Aug 19 2008, 07:27 PM~11385365
> *damn..lookin good so far! whens the deadline?
> *


nov 1, i think


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 19 2008, 06:48 PM~11385620
> *nov 1,  i think
> *


oh snap i better get to work then...


----------



## kykustoms

congrats cndy and texas on joining the club and congrat to u jeff aswell


----------



## customcoupe68

**** WORK IN PROGRESS********




























































**KEYS IN THE DASH***


----------



## regalistic

nice uffin:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 19 2008, 06:21 PM~11386019
> *nice uffin:
> *




thanks homie!


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 19 2008, 05:48 PM~11385620
> *nov 1,  i think
> *


damn..ok..the silverado wont be done.lol. waitin for caddy clip front end and STILL looking for a blower assembly.
so its in the box on the shelf and full focus will be on the 454SS!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

MAAAAAANNN..... my momma wont let me use her paypal for a while since i just bought something... and this car is less than half the price that i paid for the one i got a looooong time ago, so im asking of someone to buy it and hold it for me till i can send them some money.. 

http://www.modelexpress.net/cgi-bin/modele...RU_02505sp.html

ill pay for shipping to, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## dade county

yo cndy dawg is this wea the chain saw sliped


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Aug 19 2008, 09:19 PM~11387225
> *yo  cndy dawg is this wea the chain saw sliped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nope lol...thats where a screw was and i pick at it every once and a while


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Aug 19 2008, 10:19 PM~11387225
> *yo  cndy dawg is this wea the chain saw sliped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




i thought thats what he eats when he builds! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 19 2008, 04:33 PM~11385424
> *  looks bad ass bri. grill looks great. what did you use?
> *



ahhh the grille question..stated by building the corner peices first, then after that was dry i cut some round tube & glued it in place ob both side, giving the grille a edge, then i cut pieces of brass wire down to size & placed them accordingly. took about 30 minutes to assemble overall. Thats a new one for me...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

also, my scratchbuildin right hand man--jake-- gave me a great idea. Seeing that im the man in the big house & dont have a V.P., since that sommabitch Jeff left ( just kidding there)...i took his spot & now yall have the chance to become the V.P.

Lets have a fight-off. Im using this truck build off to find a new V.P., and it will all be shown on a poll in Nov., to win...you must have all parts of the truck done. The more detaile, the better of a chance of winning....anyone up on that?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

im all for it homie 
:0


----------



## kykustoms

im down to mite do the 64 after all


----------



## [email protected]

good ideah bri. wounder who thats gonna be?


and whos all in the build-off anyways?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

alright, i need a list of names of whos doing this...im in--but not for the v.p. spot, jakes in, regalistic i believe is in, the 2 newbies are in...


----------



## regalistic

yeah i'm in :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

well.. just got back from hobbytown to pick me up some sheet styrene...

im makin a 4 car trailer for meh dually[with a corvette motor] to pull!![2 levels!]

nice huh?


----------



## texasfunk

got both doors hinged. they are suicide now.  enjoy


----------



## mcloven

i could be the new pres of this club if u want


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 20 2008, 06:25 PM~11396949
> *i could be the new pres of this club if u want
> *



Huh?????? arent u wit Low4Show?????


----------



## mcloven

ya i might leave that club though


----------



## regalistic

i need to get off this damn computer and go build....


----------



## Waco

:uh: :uh: :burn: :burn: :burn:

Sorry Dynasty for whoring up ur thread!!! I just dnt get this kid mayne!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 20 2008, 10:14 AM~11394393
> *also, my scratchbuildin right hand man--jake-- gave me a great idea.  Seeing that im the man in the big house & dont have a V.P., since that sommabitch Jeff left ( just kidding there)...i took his spot & now yall have the chance to become the V.P.
> 
> Lets have a fight-off.  Im using this truck build off to find a new V.P., and it will all be shown on a poll in Nov., to win...you must have all parts of the truck done.  The more detaile, the better of a chance of winning....anyone up on that?
> *


spoken like a true pres.... i think this is a great idea for you guys... everyone has a fighting chance and not just some person with the title who don't represent


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

naw waco its cool... our turf is mcbas turf as well.like mini said mcba is dynastys big brother  :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 20 2008, 07:25 PM~11396949
> *i could be the new pres of this club if u want
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by Waco+Aug 20 2008, 08:00 PM~11397231-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> 
> Sorry Dynasty for whoring up ur thread!!! I just dnt get this kid mayne!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 20 2008, 08:05 PM~11397281
> *naw waco its cool... our turf is mcbas turf as well.like mini said mcba is dynastys big brother  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I kno!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 20 2008, 06:09 PM~11395826
> *well.. just got back from hobbytown to pick me up some sheet styrene...
> 
> im makin a 4 car trailer for meh dually[with a corvette motor] to pull!![2 levels!]
> 
> nice huh?
> *


nvm its jst gnna be a one car trailer, but its loong... it fits my longest car[76 caprice] with extra space :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Aug 20 2008, 07:05 PM~11397280-->
> 
> 
> 
> spoken like a true pres.... i think this is a great idea for you guys... everyone has a fighting chance and not just some person with the title who don't represent
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 20 2008, 07:05 PM~11397281
> *naw waco its cool... our turf is mcbas turf as well.like mini said mcba is dynastys big brother  :biggrin:
> *



thanks guys..its been kinda tough to take this role by myself, especially the first day--i was really anxious & off-centered with myself. But i calmed down & understood what was to be done. A good president understands the situation & then acts occrdingly upon what is missing or what needs to be replaced. Jeff and myself back when Dynasty started needed a V.P. and i believe it was stated we do a build off for it, but at the time we didnt have a worthy builder in our group, so i stood foward & took it and ran with it....and thats where im hoping to find the next one. Someone that willing to throw a line out for Dynasty. Ask Jeff, thats something i was real good at & thats what got Dynasty this far.

And if we stood up and became brothers of MCBA, than thats cool...i know that we've gotten somewhere in a small time ( 1 year), and really got ahold of some peoples attentions.. not just with builds, but that a club can produce and spit out some one-off builds that make the outsiders jealous of. And these buildoff's help us & the others outside of the club. I think i might have one more lined up for after the trucks build off....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yah homie i feel u..are trailers included in the truck buildoff?


----------



## texasfunk

ok..when i first cut the door..i had NO idea what i was doing. lol..first time ever opening up doors. i was so frustrated..i put it on back burner..and started the silverado..afte i jambed it..i decided to try this one again..and damn..its nothing like that one. i have looked at my 1:1 454 ss so many tims..and came up with this..turns out my trouble was..the chassis..i forgot the floor is molded in..and the interior bucket has a floor too..so..i notched the chassis a bit..and put the jambs on the inteior bucket. i got a few moe gaps to fill..but those are easier. let me know what u guys think of this...its in rough stages..but let me know what i could do to make it better.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

your doin good overall. i still havent mastered the open door trick. i can hinge all day, but to make it look real...noooot me!
I built that truck 5-6 years ago...everythin on it was shaved. 

SS: yes the trailer came be part of it.

and look 100 pages!


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 20 2008, 08:59 PM~11397746
> *your doin good overall.  i still havent mastered the open door trick.  i can hinge all day, but to make it look real...noooot me!
> I built that truck 5-6 years ago...everythin on it was shaved.
> 
> SS: yes the trailer came be part of it.
> 
> and look 100 pages!
> *


this is my first..well..this and the silverado. they are looking pretty good so far i think.  thanx for the feedback. i was doing a replica of my 1:1..but it got out of hand. lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah same here..i was truyin to do the 1:1, but now its a ext cab 96 dually--somethin they never built.

















to be done...whenever


----------



## texasfunk

lol. it looks nice tho!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 20 2008, 09:25 PM~11396949
> *i could be the new pres of this club if u want
> *




:roflmao: 


this is one funny ass dude!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

what a moron eh? if i was part of low40sho, id kick hi s ass out for just sayin shit like that...but anyways.


----------



## [email protected]

as far as hinges go, you will neve have a perfect hinge, so try useing brass tube, and brass 1/64 brass rod, brass is more flexable,and if your doors sag, with brass can always be bent to look straight. try it homies! :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 20 2008, 09:19 PM~11397943
> *what a moron eh?  if i was part  of low40sho, id kick hi s ass out for just sayin shit like that...but anyways.
> *


dont worry its in the works as of right now but anyways yall got some nice builds up in here keep up the good work


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 20 2008, 11:29 PM~11398021
> *dont worry its in the works as of right now but anyways yall got some nice builds up in here keep up the good work
> *


 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 20 2008, 05:29 PM~11398021
> *dont worry its in the works as of right now but anyways yall got some nice builds up in here keep up the good work
> *


good.... he keeps tellin me in yahoo messenger that he's thinkin about quittin your club..... :uh: KICK HIS ASS OUT


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah im not for one that rambles on about joinin here, there or whatever...figure out where your goin in life & aim for it...dont get near & miss..thats like takin a shit and missing the tiolet...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2008, 11:51 PM~11398248
> *good.... he keeps tellin me in yahoo messenger that he's thinkin about quittin your club..... :uh:  KICK HIS ASS OUT
> *




i know not to tell you shit! :0 

j/k bro........... but i do agree, nobodys gonna want him, when all he does is run his mouth.


----------



## kykustoms

lookin good texas the 454 is nice so far


heres what i have sofar i had 2 64 chevys and i wanted to do something diff


----------



## SlammdSonoma

theres a few of em on here...as long as they dont start shit here..i aint gotta deal with em. U know me bro..when i get pissed, someones gonna hear about it & feelins gonna get hurt. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

fuck jake...whats there like 3 of em? i see a section on the assend, parts of another on in the bed....lol. Fuck it, bring it...ive taken a break on mine, so all yall competitors can catch up.


----------



## kykustoms

naw just 2 cabs and a bed and somer styrene around the window and on the top...just wait till yall see what the motor will be from lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 21 2008, 12:01 AM~11398350
> *lookin good texas the 454 is nice so far
> heres what i have sofar i had 2 64 chevys and i wanted to do something diff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




WTF? where you been hidein that shit? 

i want one, you might have to pm me details on this one jake! very nice work.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

it'll be from 3 or 4 junk cars...different peces slapped together. With all the shit you have layin round, you could make a good diorama yanno... :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Who's the problem child you guys are talking head on ! I want in ! You know i can fuck up someones day and have a laugh doing it ! JUST ASK HEARSE


----------



## regalistic

just out of curiosity how many members do we have to date?


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 20 2008, 09:05 PM~11398410
> *WTF? where you been hidein that shit?
> 
> i want one, you might have to pm me details on this one jake!  very nice work.
> *


i wanted to do some diff shit and i had 2 64 truck cabs and a bed i started cuttin and came up with that 2 hours later lol heres pics























ect. lol


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 20 2008, 09:25 PM~11396949
> *i could be the new pres of this club if u want
> *


this fool^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 20 2008, 09:07 PM~11398421
> *Who's    the  problem  child  you  guys  are talking  head  on  !  I  want  in  !    You  know  i  can  fuck  up  someones  day    and  have  a  laugh  doing  it !  JUST  ASK  HEARSE
> *


haha...im takin notes with your wittless acronyms...i think ill jest call you in next time for someones home-schoolin!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Aug 20 2008, 03:25 PM~11396949
> *i could be the new pres of this club if u want
> *


here it is mini.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

your good old friend CARLA


----------



## SlammdSonoma

good deal jake...

regalistic...thats a good question you asked.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 20 2008, 06:04 PM~11398399
> *naw just 2 cabs and a bed and somer styrene around the window and on the top...just wait till yall see what the motor will be from lol*


the ferrari in the back???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 20 2008, 09:13 PM~11398487
> *the ferrari in the back????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lmao yea i was gonna put it in back as a truck but ima use a vette tranny setup to convert it to rwd so i can build a solid floor


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

That KID WILL NEVER LEARN ! 

At least we made CNDYBLU66 into a builder ! Carla should have stayed with his lost brothers and sisters in his brith mothers mouth !


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 21 2008, 12:12 AM~11398473
> *good deal jake...
> 
> regalistic...thats a good question you asked.
> *


would that one dude who was club pres just a couple a days ago, before he became a trader have that info.. lol j/k


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 20 2008, 09:16 PM~11398524
> *That  KID  WILL  NEVER  LEARN !
> 
> At  least  we  made  CNDYBLU66  into  a  builder  !    Carla  should  have  stayed with  his  lost  brothers  and  sisters  in  his  brith mothers  mouth !
> *


lmmfao


----------



## SlammdSonoma

who that fool jeff...fuck no...hes moved on & forgot us lil people. Fuckin asshole!

as it stand right now this is what we have: --and if i forget ya, add it---

ME
kykustoms
westempire
envious
owenart
cambo35
cndyblue66SS
texasfunk
regalistic
aztek warrior


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 21 2008, 12:17 AM~11398535
> *would that one dude who was club pres just a couple a days ago, before he became a trader have that info.. lol j/k
> *




:roflmao: 

your a fool bro. i think we had 11 or 12 cats when i held office, now with the newbs, what....... 13 members? half come on once in a blue NEVER tho. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 20 2008, 11:17 PM~11398535
> *would that one dude who was club pres just a couple a days ago, before he became a trader have that info.. lol j/k
> *



LOL! *TRADER !*He didn't leave from the  club empty handed . With Drop being asked into M.C.B.A. He took on the leadship of your guys club to another level ! He now has the eyes and level of great builders and the postion to take what we share with him back to you guys ! Your club is stepping out and reaching new levels ! He hasn't left you guys to join us ! His reach out to bring all you guys to the show and share the spot light to a group of up and coming builders ! BE PROUD ! Thats real talk and i know the most of you are just bullshitting with him but for real see the bigger picture !


----------



## [email protected]

sidewayzs15

that L5O2 or some shit, he posted that crazy dodge van, it was black and green!


----------



## [email protected]

thanks mini. 


im tryin my best over here.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 21 2008, 12:27 AM~11398660
> *LOL!    TRADER  !He  didn't leave  from the  club  empty  handed .  With  Drop  being  asked  into  M.C.B.A.  He  took  on the  leadship  of  your  guys club  to  another  level !  He  now  has  the  eyes  and  level  of  great  builders  and  the  postion to  take  what  we  share  with  him    back to  you  guys  !  Your  club  is  stepping  out  and  reaching  new  levels  !  He  hasn't  left  you  guys  to  join  us  !  His  reach  out to  bring  all you  guys  to  the  show  and  share the  spot  light  to a  group  of  up and  coming  builders  !  BE  PROUD !    Thats  real  talk  and  i  know  the  most  of  you  are  just  bullshitting  with  him  but  for  real  see  the  bigger  picture  !
> *


totally just playin him, he is a hell of a builder and he deserves it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 20 2008, 09:27 PM~11398660
> *LOL!    TRADER  !He  didn't leave  from the  club  empty  handed .  With  Drop  being  asked  into  M.C.B.A.  He  took  on the  leadship  of  your  guys club  to  another  level !  He  now  has  the  eyes  and  level  of  great  builders  and  the  postion to  take  what  we  share  with  him    back to  you  guys  !  Your  club  is  stepping  out  and  reaching  new  levels  !  He  hasn't  left  you  guys  to  join  us  !  His  reach  out to  bring  all you  guys  to  the  show  and  share the  spot  light  to a  group  of  up and  coming  builders  !  BE  PROUD !    Thats  real  talk  and  i  know  the  most  of  you  are  just  bullshitting  with  him  but  for  real  see  the  bigger  picture  !
> *



I agree with mini whole heartedly..as much as i hate seeing a close friend of mine leave this club for something different & bigger in the terms of not just more people, but more to give back to the person willing to join...for me, im happy Jeff took himself & part of Dynasty with him..it has really opened up a large door or anyone of us. and yeah, Jeff has came a long way... his first build werent all that good, but stand those to now and they show progress, and thats something that Dynasty has taught all of our members....with progress shows change, whith change shows progress...and vice versa.

and all the haters out there can just be haters...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

In my eyes your all M.C.B.A. ! JUST UNDER THE Dynasty Model Car Club wing of the association ! LOL!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thanks Mini...comin from you..that does mean alot. Means im one damn step away now...LOLOL


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin: 



no offence was taking by any means.

but i will say this.........


WE DEY :biggrin: 

and he will know what im talkin about. :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 21 2008, 12:41 AM~11398809
> *In my  eyes  your  all  M.C.B.A. !  JUST  UNDER  THE  Dynasty Model Car Club wing  of  the  association  !  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:0


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 21 2008, 12:42 AM~11398822
> *  :biggrin:
> no offence was taking by any means.
> 
> but i will say this.........
> WE DEY :biggrin:
> 
> and he will know what im talkin about.  :roflmao:
> *


we'll see whos laughin when that 66 is sitting on my mantle


----------



## SlammdSonoma

cough cough *bulllshit* cough cough.....

i thought i smelt bullshit somewhere...i think i found it


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 21 2008, 12:45 AM~11398853
> *we'll see whos laughin when that 66 is sitting on my mantle
> *




i see you changed your avy,from that little cat, to my regal. :0


----------



## regalistic

i guess the bet has been made lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 21 2008, 12:52 AM~11398928
> *i guess the bet has been made lol
> *



let me get the wagon to a show or two,before i put that shit up in a bet.

i got that monte promo ill throw up tho. :0


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 21 2008, 12:54 AM~11398966
> *let me get the wagon to a show or two,before i put that shit up in a bet.
> 
> i got that monte promo ill throw  up tho. :0
> *


yeah you just no you gonna lose it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

are we having some kind of side build off?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i wanna see that freak build a all out show stopping truck...a wagon is easy...do somethin with a tailgate!


LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 21 2008, 12:56 AM~11398987
> *are we having some kind of side build off?
> *


nawh just a friendly little wager this football season


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 21 2008, 12:56 AM~11398987
> *are we having some kind of side build off?
> *



nah, its a pittsburgh cincy thing, cincy thinks they can beat the burgh, so me and erik are runnin a bet on it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

These are just a few of the pics i saved from this club ! CASE CLOSED IN MY BOOK ! I think you all are worthy of an invite ! Hell we got hearse driver whats worse then that ! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

sheesh...i thought id have some kind of comeback on that but im dried up....


----------



## [email protected]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hah..thats true Mini..how'd the hell he get in and i cant... :uh:


----------



## regalistic

all ya gotta do is ask lol l


----------



## SlammdSonoma

naaa...when their ready & im ready..they'll come n get me. Til then im gonna command the boat im on....thats what i was here to do anyways.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 21 2008, 01:04 AM~11399069
> *hah..thats true Mini..how'd the hell he get in and i cant... :uh:
> *




come on mclovin :biggrin: 

j/k bro.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

heeey now...fuck YOU!

lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 20 2008, 07:08 PM~11399102
> *come on mclovin :biggrin:
> 
> j/k bro.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

and for someone thats new in a club, u sure are stayin over here bunches...couldnt be missin it, could ya? LOL


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 21 2008, 01:09 AM~11399113
> *heeey now...fuck YOU!
> 
> lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 21 2008, 01:07 AM~11399092
> *naaa...when their ready & im ready..they'll come n get me.  Til then im gonna command the boat im on....thats what i was here to do anyways.
> *


well fill that tank up and lets cuise homie :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hehe..i think i will.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

alright girlies & guys...i gotta go pick up a friend from work...talk @ cha laters.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 21 2008, 01:10 AM~11399127
> *and for someone thats new in a club, u sure are stayin over here bunches...couldnt be missin it, could ya?  LOL
> *







what? miss this hell hole! :dunno: 

nah just talkin with my homies thats all, and you keep flappin that lip, and that could change!  :biggrin: 

just bustin your chops bri. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

change? HAH what would change...

i feel ya bro...we wont kick ya to the curb just yet. Hell we might still teach ya somethin.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 21 2008, 02:32 AM~11399882
> *change?  HAH  what would change...
> 
> i feel ya bro...we wont kick ya to the curb just yet.  Hell we might still teach ya somethin.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

hey dynasty !!!!!!!
can you guys put up with a old about average builder with his
pretty much worthless opinion for a second ???????
you know you have to humor the aged and decrepid !!!! :biggrin: 

but you guys have put together a hell of a club together. in baseball terms you 
guys have become like the AAA ballclub of the MCBA. you guys are one step from getting to the big show !!!!( the MCBA)
so keep on goin guys !!!


----------



## bigbearlocos

morning dynasty :wave:


----------



## texasfunk

morning! damn..on the way to do a job..this is gunna be a loooonnngggg day!


----------



## importmadness

who do i need to talk to to try to join this club..


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Aug 21 2008, 08:44 AM~11401148
> *who do i need to talk to to try to join this club..
> *


 :0


----------



## CAMbo35

heres my build for the build off... aint nothin special but hey


----------



## customcoupe68

sweet frame man. looks aweosme


----------



## SlammdSonoma

aint nuthin special my ass... thaty rearend has got a complexity problem...lol. j/k...lookin good man!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 21 2008, 02:45 AM~11400547
> *hey dynasty !!!!!!!
> can you guys put up with a old about average builder with his
> pretty much worthless opinion for a second ???????
> you know you have to humor the aged and decrepid !!!! :biggrin:
> 
> but you guys have put together a hell of a club together. in baseball terms you
> guys have become like the AAA ballclub of the MCBA. you guys are one step from getting to the big show !!!!( the MCBA)
> so keep on goin guys !!!
> *



thanks man, its a hard road in clubs like this, but ya take the good with the bad & spit out the wrong ones and hope they *newbies* catch on & realize how good they have it here and how close they are.


----------



## kykustoms

lookin good cambo nice frame


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 21 2008, 08:14 AM~11401311
> *:0
> *


what was that face for?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## kykustoms

thats gonna be a nice trailer is it gonna be a gooseneck?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

well idk on that but prolly not...since my duallys not gnna be slammed anymore it could just go fromt he bottom of it..


----------



## tequila sunrise

watch out now!!! :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 21 2008, 10:13 PM~11406800
> *watch out now!!! :0
> *



i know you ve been holdin out, wheres that box caprice big mike? :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah, kinda quiet over in that corner eh?

so where's everybody at & who have i got in this build off thing?


----------



## texasfunk

im in..just been a lil slow..been in and out of the ER with back problems.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

im still in it..schools been slowin me down,,


----------



## regalistic

you no i am :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah i know about the back problems...the past three days i been bed ridden on a heating pad.


----------



## kykustoms

im in got alot to do but i got a start


----------



## customcoupe68

here are a couple updates for the 67..

got my mastercyclinder plumbed, also i got most of my motor plumbed, with a working dipstick as well...also have a RICK ROSS cd on the dash, Keys in the ingnition, Cd sticking out of the Deck. check me out playas..


----------



## [email protected]

:0 

looks good playboy!


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 22 2008, 07:36 PM~11414717
> *:0
> 
> looks good playboy!
> *



x 2


----------



## kykustoms

lookin good 68...are u in dynasty? if so why aint u reppin in ur sig lol


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 22 2008, 08:04 PM~11415380
> *lookin good 68...are u in dynasty? if so why aint u reppin in ur sig lol
> *





oops, there ya go bro. i was advised that i put the spark plugs in the wrong place...but o well... thanks for checkin it out homie.


----------



## importmadness

how did u make that cd case...the car looks sick


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Aug 22 2008, 10:05 PM~11416409
> *how did u make that cd case...the car looks sick
> *


thanks homie..

WestEmpire printed the cover for me (rick ross-trilla) and then i cut a same size piece of Clear Styrene and put it on the top. It gives it a "In Case" Look.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

not too bad man..looks good.


----------



## texasfunk

the blower is borrowed from my jada corvette. i kind of like the look..its kind of big..but it looks intimitating..shuld i stay with this one? or put on a 1/25 scale?


----------



## [email protected]

:0 that looks crazy bro! 

ide have 2 see a 1/25 scale on it to place judgement tho!


----------



## texasfunk

yea..this ones 1/24..i dnt have a 1/25 now..but rollin is sending me one..and shuld have it soon..i think i am gunna use the 1/25..but the breather off this thing. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

yea the scoop on that one is bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

imo the blower and the scoop are too big but if u like it use it


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 23 2008, 07:17 AM~11418021
> *imo the blower and the scoop are too big but if u like it use it
> *



x2


----------



## texasfunk

yea i was looking at it last nice..it looks big..too much like a toy. but the breather i can make it work on a smaler blower i think. we'll see when the package gets here. :biggrin: hopefully i can get this thing done in time. its not going to have any color on it..so that will help alot!


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Aug 23 2008, 10:09 AM~11418472
> *yea i was looking at it last nice..it looks big..too much like a toy. but the breather i can make it work on a smaler blower i think. we'll see when the package gets here. :biggrin: hopefully i can get this thing done in time. its not going to have any color on it..so that will help alot!
> *





why not?!


----------



## texasfunk

well..its suppse o be a mean looking truck..something no ones really done..im kinda doing a repica of something i saw in a mag..(except mine has a bed) im going to leave it grey primer...with black and grey "smoky" flames.


----------



## kykustoms

i know the truck ur talkin about the one with the lade front and the smoke lookin flames with the skulls


----------



## texasfunk

yea..it was in street trucks last month. but i should have bought the mag! mine is gonna have a lade clip..but the newer style.


----------



## orange candy M.C.

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 3 2008, 05:44 PM~10328556
> *sidewayz......... finish that dime homie, and brian, that helix with the supra motor is bad ass, and that doulie is crazy smooth. nice work fellas .
> *


check your pm


----------



## orange candy M.C.

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Aug 22 2008, 10:56 PM~11417161
> *yea..this ones 1/24..i dnt have a 1/25 now..but rollin is sending me one..and shuld have it soon..i think i am gunna use the 1/25..but the breather off this thing. :biggrin:
> *


what do i do to join DYNASTY is there somthing


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by orange candy M.C._@Aug 23 2008, 10:54 AM~11418685
> *what do i do to join DYNASTY is there somthing
> *




i guess whos ever in charge of running the group? i was asked to join by a Former member


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## mcloven

looking good


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 23 2008, 02:59 PM~11419231
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



paint booth? or a one bay garage?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

trailer homie!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

lookin good... what u gonna use for the suspension?


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 23 2008, 01:15 PM~11419305
> *trailer homie!!!
> *




hell yea. thats clean mane


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 23 2008, 03:15 PM~11419305
> *trailer homie!!!
> *



:0 damn! my fault bro.

thats gonna be bad ass! nice work!


----------



## texasfunk

got really bored earlier...


before











after









:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: thats funny homie!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 23 2008, 02:18 PM~11419320
> *lookin good... what u gonna use for the suspension?
> *


just 2 metal rods i guess..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Aug 23 2008, 04:00 PM~11419517
> *got really bored earlier...
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 23 2008, 01:07 PM~11419559
> *just 2 metal rods i guess..
> *


stick em in styrene tubes with some leaf springs


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 23 2008, 05:26 PM~11420476
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: stole the wheels and suspension from a hotwheels truk. haha


----------



## texasfunk

had some cars on clearance at wal-mart..got an idea.


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Aug 23 2008, 11:04 PM~11422214
> *had some cars on clearance at wal-mart..got an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




hell yeah dog. i like those white walls. looks killa on there.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah that shit does look pretty good...what i was thinkin on doin to my 1:1.

Also, group id like yall to say hello to importmadness, hes our newest one.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by orange candy M.C._@Aug 23 2008, 09:54 AM~11418685
> *what do i do to join DYNASTY is there somthing
> *



PM me..im Dynasty's president


----------



## aztek_warrior

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 24 2008, 11:50 AM~11424336
> *Also, group id like yall to say hello to importmadness, hes our newest one.
> *


Welcome to dynasty import.............
:wave:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

can i get a list of where everyones from? i mean not the city but the state?

i need it for something special...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 24 2008, 03:38 PM~11424812
> *can i get a list of where everyones from? i mean not the city but the state?
> 
> i need it for something special...
> *




whatcha cookin up over there? :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 24 2008, 01:38 PM~11424812
> *can i get a list of where everyones from? i mean not the city but the state?
> 
> i need it for something special...
> *



Customcoupe68-arkansas.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 24 2008, 03:02 PM~11424917
> *whatcha cookin up over there? :biggrin:
> *


its a surprise!!


----------



## texasfunk

TexasFunk-.....montana.....lol j/k


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Aug 24 2008, 02:19 PM~11425000
> *TexasFunk-.....montana.....lol j/k
> *



LOL :buttkick:


----------



## regalistic

cincinnati ohio.........


----------



## SlammdSonoma

slammdsonoma--durty south Atlanta GA--President


----------



## kykustoms

kentucky


----------



## importmadness

thanks for lettin me be apart of this club...i will post pics of my ride soon...

and im from arizona


----------



## customcoupe68

welcome!


----------



## texasfunk

well guys..this is what did today..got some interior done...it may be all for a couple of days..gt back surgery in the morning. gonna be out for a while.


























thanks for looking. any and all comments welcome!!


----------



## EVIL C

that lookin good homie


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Aug 24 2008, 08:31 PM~11426223
> *well guys..this is what  did today..got some interior done...it may be all for a couple of days..gt back surgery in the morning. gonna be out for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for looking. any and all comments welcome!!
> *


lookin sweet man...


----------



## kykustoms

lookin good texas sorry to hear bout your back man good luck with the surgery hope it fixes the problem


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i feel ya man...got back problems here myself....get some rest & get back to us when ya can man.

update for me..did a lil bit more to the toy today, cut down the interior tub some, not really a stock floor body drop since i ddint cut it up, but lowered the dash some so it lays out flat on frame & body across the table.

I did do some more to my other one for the truck build...xplorer is back on the bench to be finished damnit!
The interior is getting played with, i scratchbuilt a steering wheel tonight from a ink pen, styrene & $.99 rings...looks pretty damn cool ( pics later), also added a skull to the back where the doors open, gonna add some subs in there somehow....and well as.......

fuck it, yall will have to wait for the rest.

the xplorer as it sits now:

















these pics dont show the real color...


----------



## [email protected]

damn you and that camera.

when this is done, im buyin it! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 24 2008, 09:53 PM~11427376
> *damn that camera.
> 
> 
> *


  x2 :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

you better get another damn job then....lol. You died to have my mustang & your getting it..isnt that enuf? Damn i cant keep your ass happy!! :biggrin: 

I have a friend that supposedly has a macro setting on his camera..ill see if i can get some decent pics ( if the suns out tomorrow).


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin: ill have the exploder one day! :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Aug 24 2008, 07:28 PM~11426622-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good texas sorry to hear bout your back man good luck with the surgery hope it fixes the problem
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SlammdSonoma_@Aug 24 2008, 08:36 PM~11427217
> *i feel ya man...got back problems here myself....get some rest & get back to us when ya can man.
> 
> update for me..did a lil bit more to the toy today, cut down the interior tub some, not really a stock floor body drop since i ddint cut it up, but lowered the dash some so it lays out flat on frame & body across the table.
> 
> I did do some more to my other one for the truck build...xplorer is back on the bench to be finished damnit!
> The interior is getting played with, i scratchbuilt a steering wheel tonight from a ink pen, styrene & $.99 rings...looks pretty damn cool ( pics later), also added a skull to the back where the doors open, gonna add some subs  in there somehow....and well as.......
> 
> fuck it, yall will have to wait for the rest.
> 
> the xplorer as it sits now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these pics dont show the real color...
> *


thanx homies. me too..been suffering since i was little..fell flat on a slab of concrete..and i never got taken to the hospital..it crack and didnt form back straight..so hopefully this fixes it. thanx guys.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

give me a good price & ill let go to ya man...only after finish it.


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by EVIL C+Aug 24 2008, 06:32 PM~11426235-->
> 
> 
> 
> that lookin good homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regalistic_@Aug 24 2008, 07:21 PM~11426573
> *lookin sweet man...
> *


thanx homies!


----------



## importmadness

well i just got my internet turned back on becuz i moved in to a new place..as soon as i fine my camera i will start snapin some pics... i dont know if i should post some of my builds that i have now?


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Aug 25 2008, 05:10 PM~11434827
> *well i just got my internet turned back on becuz i moved in to a new place..as soon as i fine my camera i will start snapin some pics... i dont know if i should post some of my builds that i have now?
> *



why not?!


----------



## kykustoms

yea why not lol :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

now now ease up on homeboy! hes new and didnt know! :biggrin: 

now post some damn pics!  :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

you know how we do it...

*PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN*


----------



## importmadness

*my 50 ford*








*jade idol*








*green yota*
























*black yota*
























*DUKES OF HAVASU General lee*


























*RSX*

















[/U][/B]350Z*







*


----------



## importmadness

AND I FORGOT MY DIO..


----------



## [email protected]

im sorry.......... but that green yota with the red and green flames,is fuckin sweeeeet! nice work bro!


----------



## importmadness

thanks man..i hope im worthy to be in DYNASY now..


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good guys.. welcome back importmadness


----------



## SlammdSonoma

we will see within time.

Do you have anything for the truck build-off thats goin on as of right now? Its for Dynasty members only, bring w.i.p, partially started or a new kit to the works..you have 3 months to get R done. This build-off it worthy of the V.P. seat...and will get voted on via the model section at the end of the 3 months.


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 25 2008, 10:05 PM~11438169
> *we will see within time.
> 
> Do you have anything for the truck build-off thats goin on as of right now?  Its for Dynasty members only, bring w.i.p, partially started or a new kit to the works..you have 3 months to get R done.  This  build-off it worthy of the V.P. seat...and will get voted on via the model section at the end of the 3 months.
> *




i might be interested...any certain style truck? mini, classic, extreme?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

bring it...if you can build it, bring it. any size, and way you wanna build it. curbside to radical. And build as many as you want...i have two, one thats 3/4 done & the other thats 1/4 way done.

my two builds--both in 1/20


----------



## importmadness

hmmmm i will have to look around...i have a couple i have started..but i dont know if it will work..


----------



## importmadness

well i hope everyone like my pics of my rides...i will have some more that i just finished up soon...so keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## texasfunk

im back. and everything went good and im doing well! be back to building soon!


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 26 2008, 12:10 AM~11438230
> *bring it...if you can build it, bring it.  any size, and way you wanna build it. curbside to radical.  And build as many as you want...i have two, one thats 3/4 done & the other thats 1/4 way done.
> 
> my two builds--both in 1/20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so we can build more than one huh... i got another on unfinished ride on my mind i just my have the motivation to finish it now


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Aug 26 2008, 04:30 PM~11443209
> *im back. and everything went good and im doing well! be back to building soon!
> *


glad to hear homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 26 2008, 05:57 PM~11445144
> *glad to hear homie... :thumbsup:
> *


thanx homie!

heres what i did today.


----------



## [email protected]

:0 nice work bro.

and good to hear everything went well


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Aug 26 2008, 06:12 PM~11445255
> *thanx homie!
> 
> heres what i did today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



my boy funk back in bidniss!!!!! frame lookin killa!!!


----------



## kykustoms

good to hear u r ok funk...and import i like ur rides and i want to see the truck in ur dio looks like a lb ford


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Aug 26 2008, 06:23 PM~11445333-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  nice work bro.
> 
> and good to hear everything went well
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2008, 06:46 PM~11445497
> *my boy funk back in bidniss!!!!! frame lookin killa!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kykustoms_@Aug 26 2008, 06:52 PM~11445541
> *good to hear u r ok funk...and import i like ur rides and i want to see the truck in ur dio looks like a lb ford
> *


thanx homies! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yuppp!!! good to hear homie...



anyone got a 78-9 monte theyre willing to give up for a fair price?

lmk cuz my dad had a lowrider one back in the day and i want to replicate it SO badly...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

welcome back funk, glad everything went over well. And the trucks comin along very cool man


----------



## 2lowsyn

damn texasfunk that frame is wild. :wave:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

id like yall to welcome old low&slow to the club...welcome to Dynasty bro.


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 26 2008, 07:33 PM~11446497
> *yuppp!!! good to hear homie...
> anyone got a 78-9 monte theyre willing to give up for a fair price?
> 
> lmk cuz my dad had a lowrider one back in the day and i want to replicate it SO badly...
> *


some hobby store has one for 15 shipped


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

O and a side note ** i do NOT want the trumpeter kit **


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Aug 26 2008, 08:57 PM~11446788-->
> 
> 
> 
> welcome back funk, glad everything went over well.  And the trucks comin along very cool man
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-2lowsyn_@Aug 26 2008, 09:12 PM~11446932
> *damn texasfunk that frame is wild. :wave:
> *


thanx homies! gt 1 week of rehab..hopefully thts enough!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

never enuf time to build man...LOL


----------



## customcoupe68

*IM LEAVIN DYNASTY*


:wave: :wave:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

*BYE*


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 26 2008, 11:47 PM~11447371
> *IM LEAVIN DYNASTY
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



peace homie! :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

later i hope you enjoyed your stay... :dunno: 

welcome to low and slow


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 26 2008, 11:19 PM~11446990
> *id like yall to welcome old low&slow to the club...welcome to Dynasty bro.
> *





:0 :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 26 2008, 05:52 PM~11445541
> *good to hear u r ok funk...and import i like ur rides and i want to see the truck in ur dio looks like a lb ford*


the truck your talkin about is a s-10 i got off of chris mineer..s-10 lb body dropped.


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 26 2008, 10:19 PM~11446990
> *id like yall to welcome old low&slow to the club...welcome to Dynasty bro.
> *


thank you sir !!! and thanks jeff !!!!
and thanks for the welcome regalistic !!


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 26 2008, 10:04 PM~11447573
> *later i hope you enjoyed your stay... :dunno:
> 
> welcome to low and slow
> *




thanks homie!!!! i did before i was knocked for trying to give ideas or inspire creativity. thanks for caring--With as good of builds as i see you doing--ill be seeing you around!!! happy modeling!


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 27 2008, 03:14 PM~11453538
> *thanks homie!!!! i did before i was knocked for trying to give ideas or inspire creativity.  thanks for caring--With as good of builds as i see you doing--ill be seeing you around!!! happy modeling!
> *


 why u leavin who knocked you for giving ideas? ur a good builder and its ashame ur gonna leave cause someone said something


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 27 2008, 04:52 PM~11453913
> *why u leavin who knocked you for giving ideas? ur a good builder and its ashame ur gonna leave cause someone said something
> *



rollinoldschool and slammedsonoma


----------



## customcoupe68

PM FROM slammedsonoma



"i think you need to slow your roll on the name callin round here. Your callin my boy a dumb fuck & makin Dynasty look real fuckin stupid in the process...

if ya wanna act like undead dumbfuck, go ahead & see what happens..you wont be in Dynasty anymore...comprende?

this is your first & I HOPE your last warning. "




i called dude a dumbfuck bc he said, that I said, the 59s were hard to find??? i never said that. i was just tellin ole Boy to use a 59 pala if he cant find a Elco. and i get slammed and called a dumbass for trying to inspire creativity?


ISNT THAT WHAT LAY IT LOW IS ABOUT ....AM I WRONG?


SO OLDSCHOOL. FUCK OFF.


----------



## [email protected]

dude your the only dumb fuck here! 

you dont need to get on people for saveing someone time....... the issue you dont understand is that noone needs to cut up a 59imp to make an elco,you can just go buy one! so if your willing to dishout critisizum,you should also know how to take it! that was the issue


----------



## kykustoms

thats a shame man but he just warned you...you cant come to a site callin vetran members names and not expect to get called out


----------



## [email protected]

and the last part of your post bro, is another problem.......(oldskoo fuck off) dude there is no need to bash him..... the only thing he said was ........ dude why are you so uptight........ thats all he asked........ and your tellin him to fuck off? for what? thats another issue,see some clubs just dont like that shit!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

especially this one...if you have a problem with someone or the way they act..take it to PM. Ill give you a warning here & there...im not an asshole. I CAN BE, but dont get me there. If you cant look up to the guys that have been here longer than yourself, then who the hell are you gonna look to for help man? Get off the fucking wood...we need the cross !! :uh:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Uh did i miss something. :uh:


----------



## mcloven

damn


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Aug 27 2008, 08:55 PM~11455086
> *Uh did i miss something. :uh:
> *



wanted thread........ last 2 pages should do it! :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 27 2008, 05:57 PM~11454566
> *and the last part of your post bro, is another problem.......(oldskoo fuck off) dude there is no need to bash him..... the only thing he said was ........ dude why are you so uptight........ thats all he asked........ and your tellin him to fuck off? for what? thats another issue,see some clubs just dont like that shit!
> *




*I* ASKED *HIM* WHY *HE* WAS SO UPTIGHT .






:twak: :twak:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ELECTRIC FAN KIT FROM SCALEDREAMS.COM










*FIRST TIME FLOCKING ANYTHING!!*


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 27 2008, 07:52 PM~11456238
> *I ASKED HIM WHY HE WAS SO UPTIGHT .
> :twak:  :twak:
> *


whats done is done! you quit the club, why you still in THEIR topic bitchen?! move on and get out of here!


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 27 2008, 06:14 PM~11454737
> *especially this one...if you have a problem with someone or the way they act..take it to PM.  Ill give you a warning here & there...im not an asshole.  I CAN BE, but dont get me there.  If you cant look up to the guys that have been here longer than yourself, then who the hell are you gonna look to for help man?  Get off the fucking wood...we need the cross !!  :uh:
> *



:tears: :around: 

aww.



and #2 just bc somebody registered On a Website Before i did, doesnt make them a better builder. Its experience. :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 27 2008, 07:55 PM~11456257
> *whats done is done!  you quit the club, why you still in THEIR topic bitchen?!  move on and get out of here!
> *


X2...thanks linc


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 27 2008, 09:58 PM~11456297
> *:tears:  :around:
> 
> aww.
> and #2 just bc somebody registered On a Website Before i did, doesnt make them a better builder. Its experience.  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

unfortunate for you, your experience is to act like a whiny ass bitch.... get over it and get the fuck out of _*HERE*_


----------



## MC562

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thnks big dawg!


----------



## [email protected]

lookin good bro. lota detail in this one! when its done, you want my addy ? :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin: gotta take it to a few shows first homie!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 27 2008, 11:27 PM~11456573
> *:biggrin: gotta take it to a few shows first homie!
> *































:0 :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 27 2008, 08:53 PM~11456242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ELECTRIC FAN KIT FROM SCALEDREAMS.COM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIRST TIME FLOCKING ANYTHING!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




lookin killa bro!! i like that. engine bay lookin on point. keep dynasty goin!!


----------



## customcoupe68

that yella top battery is a nice touch too!!!


----------



## customcoupe68

p.s. i got some extra hideaway headlights if you want em. 4 free?


----------



## kykustoms

enuff bullshittin heres pics of what i got done not much but i just wanted to try out my new cam lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## kykustoms

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 27 2008, 10:38 PM~11457249
> *enuff bullshittin heres pics of what i got done not much but i just wanted to try out my new cam lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what kinda truck?! looks like a chevy


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 28 2008, 11:51 AM~11459992
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *



you post whore! haha i bet it was still on the 1st page huh? :biggrin: 

j/k bro.


----------



## texasfunk

hey guys..this is what i did yesterday..big thanks to rollinoldskool! helpd out a great deal! got the package yesterday homie! now..my truck has..well..i'll let the pics talk. :biggrin:


























:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:0 

looks good bro!


----------



## aztek_warrior

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 24 2008, 01:38 PM~11424812
> *can i get a list of where everyones from? i mean not the city but the state?
> 
> i need it for something special...
> *


aztek_warrior.................Minnesota


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Aug 28 2008, 09:36 AM~11461868
> *hey guys..this is what i did yesterday..big thanks to rollinoldskool! helpd out a great deal! got the package yesterday homie! now..my truck has..well..i'll let the pics talk. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


   lets see you use the hinge shit homie


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Aug 28 2008, 03:32 PM~11462957-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> looks good bro!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx homie! :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Aug 28 2008, 11:30 PM~11468088
> *    lets see you use the hinge shit homie
> *


more pics soon.


----------



## texasfunk

did a lil bit yesterday and this morning. thanks for the advice from mini..and supplies from rollin. no more door sag! and..the high build primer works so much better! decided to do a change on wheels. and the door panels from the silverado and caddy are too..bleh for something like this..plus it'd have to be filled to make the extend look good..so i had som aluminum sheet lying around..and made some..just arm rest and door handles made it look too plain..so i etched in some flames..and then colored them red. enjoy! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

looks good. damn i need to get me some of that hinge material also :angry:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lookin good man...i gotta get some damn styrene tubing..im at a stand still for the time being.


----------



## importmadness

truck looks good...keep up the good work.


----------



## [email protected]

:0 Daaaaaamn funk! looks good!

where did you get the scoop from?


----------



## kykustoms

looks good funk those door panels are nice


----------



## texasfunk

thanx guys! and dropped..i got the scoop also from rollin. i beleive it came off of the 69 Chevelle kit.


----------



## tequila sunrise

IMPORTMADNESS= i like that dynasty logo... :thumbsup: :0


----------



## kykustoms

started the 64 frame last night should get it finished and start the floor soon


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Aug 29 2008, 06:36 AM~11470714
> *did a lil bit yesterday and this morning. thanks for the advice from mini..and supplies from rollin. no more door sag! and..the high build primer works so much better! decided to do a change on wheels. and the door panels from the silverado and caddy are too..bleh for something like this..plus it'd have to be filled to make the extend look good..so i had som aluminum sheet lying around..and made some..just arm rest and door handles made it look too plain..so i etched in some flames..and then colored them red. enjoy!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fukkin sweet man


----------



## tequila sunrise

im looking for the toyota kit that has a picture of the red one with a camper shell on it...if anyone can find me one, i'll send a money order if you can ship it to me


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 30 2008, 04:45 PM~11479258
> *im looking for the toyota kit that has a picture of the red one with a camper shell on it...if anyone can find me one, i'll send a money order if you can ship it to me
> *


i saw one at the hobby store the other day. but they only had 1. think it was 24.99 or 29.99 something like that i would pick it up for yeah but i broke. :uh:


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 30 2008, 08:34 AM~11477921
> *IMPORTMADNESS= i like that dynasty logo... :thumbsup:  :0
> *


thanks..i wanted to be a lil different.


----------



## importmadness

sorry i havent posted more pics yet..is becuz i just got a new place and still unpackin plus i got a new job now so im workin shitty hours but its a job..so please bare with me..


----------



## texasfunk

gotta get my homies to the top! lol. well..i got a new build space. so i had a couple of ideas in mind..a fairly quick build..and decided..ehh..another truc to add to the build-off. lol..started with the boyds hauler kit..and a build pro street chevelle i had no use for.
























chopped the chassis and plastic welded em together








wheels and tires from jada muscle car wored good considering this 1500 kit is 1:24








motor pro pontiac pro street it. lil detail..not much.









should be done tomorro. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:0 them wheels and tires look good on that truck! cant wait to see that finished! 

nice work funk!


----------



## importmadness

did you cut the bed or did it come like that.


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Sep 1 2008, 12:46 AM~11487694-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  them wheels and tires look good on that truck! cant wait to see that finished!
> 
> nice work funk!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx homie! may have it done tonite?this morning! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-importmadness_@Sep 1 2008, 12:51 AM~11487721
> *did you cut the bed or did it come like that.
> *


yea..had to cut the bed out..and the tubs just kind of sit in there.


----------



## texasfunk

well..i painted her! and man it loos nice! i scratch made a sheet metal tailgate..its real aluminum had lying around..same stuff i used for my door panels..it had a sheet metal wing..its just for those track days..i do have another regular tailgate for it too. i added the decals from my 454SS kit..and it really looks good. added the lines to the dry sump system..and mocked it all up..got interor painted..and about to put together. enjoy! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

crazy shit bro


----------



## [email protected]

that wing looks bad azz bro.


----------



## mista_gonzo

Nice pro mod truck....


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Sep 1 2008, 02:30 AM~11488143-->
> 
> 
> 
> crazy shit bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]@Sep 1 2008, 10:33 AM~11489182
> *that wing looks bad azz bro.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mista_gonzo_@Sep 2 2008, 03:25 AM~11495530
> *Nice pro mod truck....
> *


thanx homies. its all finished up. just gotta find the good camera now. :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 2 2008, 11:23 AM~11496368
> *thanx homies. its all finished up. just gotta find the good camera now.  :biggrin:
> *


454 turn out nice bro, i got a dig cam that works but the lcd screen is busted. you can have for real cheap if ya want it.


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 2 2008, 11:32 PM~11504203
> *454 turn out nice bro,  i got a dig cam that works but the lcd screen is busted. you can have for real cheap if ya want it.
> *


thanx bro. i have a good digi cam..bt somethings up with my comp and it wnt let me upload to photobucket or anywhere! so i just take them with my fone and send them straight to photo bucket..i gtta find out whats wrong with this thing. :S


----------



## [email protected]

^ :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

still hung up on styrene..outta $$$, think i may build the frame from sheet styrene slapped together ( did that before). Did a lil bit to the interior console, but otherwise been off my game here.


----------



## [email protected]

come on bro....... its a buildoff!!!! better pick that game up :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk

use plastic model trees homie! thts wht i use when im out of $$


got first color on the 454SS


----------



## texasfunk

forgot..another sratch build tank and compressor :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

lookin good funk atleast someone in here is doin something lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 3 2008, 11:11 PM~11512203
> *forgot..another sratch build tank and compressor :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




THATS CALLED MAKING SHIT WORK RIGHT THERE!!


nice work funk


----------



## SlammdSonoma

plastic trees wont be big enuf on 1/20, gotta have something to compensate for that. Besides its just the rearend part that need it. I may aim & do a IRS for the back but my main focus is interior, that seems to take me the longest time.


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Sep 3 2008, 09:45 PM~11512578-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good funk atleast someone in here is doin something lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteB[email protected]_@Sep 4 2008, 04:21 AM~11514652
> *THATS CALLED MAKING SHIT WORK RIGHT THERE!!
> nice work funk
> *


lol..thanx guys.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 4 2008, 09:47 AM~11516290
> *plastic trees wont be big enuf on 1/20, gotta have something to compensate for that.  Besides its just the rearend part that need it.  I may aim & do a IRS for the back but my main focus is interior, that seems to take me the longest time.
> *


i used plastic trees on my 1/20 s10 before i found a place to get styrene
the trees on 1/20 kits are bigger than the ones on smaller scale so if u use them they will work


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

all done except 2 things


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 4 2008, 05:46 PM~11520640
> *all done except 2 things
> *


steering wheel and paint the door handles?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 1 2008, 02:30 AM~11488143
> *crazy shit bro
> *


X2000000000000


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

oops looks like the foil fell off of them[ door handles]
and yes the steering wheel but the other thing was the other sub needs to be put in the window or i could take it out since i have 2 more square ones in the trunk..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well i went & tried something from a 1/18th scale S-10, using the front part of the frame for the rear.....DIDNT WORK. So back to the drawing board....

So i decided to work on the other 1/20..xplorer with sound equipment, start at behind the seats & such. Gonna add a big screen t.v. as well... more to come.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 4 2008, 06:52 PM~11521172
> *oops looks like the foil fell off of them[ door handles]
> and yes the steering wheel but the other thing was the other sub needs to be put in the window or i could take it out since i have 2 more square ones in the trunk..
> *


damn didnt notice the missing sub lol its lookin hella nice


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thnks homie!


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Sep 4 2008, 07:52 PM~11521169
> *X2000000000000
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:thumbsup: looks good fellas.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

uffin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

didnt notice the missing sub but DONT LEAVE IT MISSING. car is coming along nice


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

well, it was gonna have a chain steering wheel, but i cant find it and i dont feel like looking for it,, and last night, i found a chrome steering wheel from a 69 camaro, and it turns out the 67 impala and 69 camaro had the same steering wheel so i guess i got lucky!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

oops i just realized i ddnt do the back seatbelts lol ima do that right quick..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

whatever happened to this topic? i dnt want to bump it so i figure just ask it in here... it was a good topic too 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=292381&st=400


----------



## texasfunk

ehhh?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 5 2008, 10:18 PM~11532339
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ehhh?
> *


niiiiice you gonna paint the wheels black?


----------



## texasfunk

im not sure..i want to...but im unsure of how it would look on the model..i dnt wnt to be out a rim or two..lol


----------



## kykustoms

i like the black wheels in the drawing and i think it would look good on the model either way its gonna be badass


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Sep 5 2008, 11:31 PM~11532470
> *i like the black wheels in the drawing and i think it would look good on the model either way its gonna be badass
> *


yea..im looking at it now and im kinda leaning to it..damn..choices choices. lol


----------



## texasfunk

bringin it to a new page!


















ehhh?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## texasfunk

:biggrin:


















































these grills tho...it just kills the truck i think..


----------



## envious

good news!! they hired a new guy at work today ill be back to the land of modeling again, after i sleep for a few days.
ricks pkg has been shipped and all is right in the world.

jim


----------



## [email protected]

:thumbsup: welcome back jim


----------



## importmadness

so i just wanted to let everyone know that im sorry that im not a team player and keepin everyone updated on my builds..i just have alot of stuff goin on in my life.i feel like im not being apart of this club.


----------



## kykustoms

heres one i started yesterday for the lil truck build off


----------



## SlammdSonoma

niiice jake


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 6 2008, 09:58 PM~11537997
> *niiice jake
> *


  i may not win but ima do my best lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

haha...same here..im just in it to play & fuck off...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 6 2008, 06:44 PM~11536096
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these grills tho...it just kills the truck i think..
> *



this is bad ass....... straight from the paper, to the bench........... nice bro


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 7 2008, 12:06 AM~11538428
> *this is bad ass....... straight from the paper, to the bench........... nice bro
> *


thanx homie. :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk

got some dually beds coming in..so i made these


































what yal think?


----------



## envious

i have managed to get a little bit done on the nova.
still to do-
finish the glass 
n2o and fuel lines
paint the trim on the front edge of the hood
gotta have chutes
thanks to rick from scale dreams for the kick ass fuel cell and other parts.


-------- The Flat Black Beauty--------------


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by envious_@Sep 7 2008, 06:22 PM~11541520
> *i have managed to get a little bit done on the nova.
> still to do-
> finish the glass
> n2o and fuel lines
> paint the trim on the front edge of the hood
> gotta have chutes
> thanks to rick from scale dreams for the kick ass fuel cell and other parts.
> 
> 
> -------- The Flat Black Beauty--------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That thing is nasty bad ass. Good work.


----------



## customcoupe68

-------- The Flat Black Beauty--------------
































[/quote]



hhaha..thats awesome dude. looks very realistic. Motor turned out great. im just waitin on somebody to warm up the tires it would be awesome displayed with some cotton balls under the wheelwells!! just a tip..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by envious_@Sep 7 2008, 06:22 PM~11541520
> *i have managed to get a little bit done on the nova.
> still to do-
> finish the glass
> n2o and fuel lines
> paint the trim on the front edge of the hood
> gotta have chutes
> thanks to rick from scale dreams for the kick ass fuel cell and other parts.
> 
> 
> -------- The Flat Black Beauty--------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




THATS FUCKIN BAD ASS!!!!

still think you shoulda broke up the flat black with the matte allu. foil on the body moldings  

still looks badazz never the lass.......... hella nice work jim


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lookin right on target Jim...can i drive it? LOL


----------



## regalistic

-------- The Flat Black Beauty-------------

^^^^^^^hell yeah it is^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## regalistic

got the build off truck about ready for paint, still havent decided on a paint scheme yet.........


----------



## [email protected]

just dont do it black and orange.......... we know how those colors always lose :biggrin: 



*
BLITZBURGH  
*


----------



## regalistic

:twak:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 8 2008, 12:38 AM~11544469
> *:twak:
> *







:biggrin: just bustin your ballz E


----------



## regalistic

yeah i aint got much to come back with after the way they played today... on the bright side i do have the stealers D for my fantasy team and they sure help today...lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 8 2008, 12:44 AM~11544530
> *yeah i aint got much to come back with after the way they played today... on the bright side i do have the stealers D for my fantasy team and they sure help today...lol
> *




you sell out :biggrin: i hope your fam didnt see you type that :biggrin:

i heard they hang people in cincy for shit like that haha :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

tell me about it, damn auto draft :thumbsdown:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 8 2008, 12:51 AM~11544597
> *tell me about it,  damn auto draft  :thumbsdown:
> *



hahaha yea right....... you picked them............ you knew what goes on in the burgh boy! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

if i had to root for cincin...id hang myself. Think ill go fight some pit bulls, let me get mikey vick on the phone..LOL


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 8 2008, 02:10 AM~11545266
> *if i had to root for cincin...id hang myself.  Think ill go fight some pit bulls, let me get mikey vick on the phone..LOL
> *


yeah you got about as much to brag about in the atl as i do in the nati...


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by envious_@Sep 7 2008, 02:22 PM~11541520
> *i have managed to get a little bit done on the nova.
> still to do-
> finish the glass
> n2o and fuel lines
> paint the trim on the front edge of the hood
> gotta have chutes
> thanks to rick from scale dreams for the kick ass fuel cell and other parts.
> 
> 
> -------- The Flat Black Beauty--------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nova Looks Great! I got the same kit and concept I started back in January for pro-touring build off but never finished it. Your build is inspiring me to work on it again. Nice Werk Bro!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 8 2008, 02:10 AM~11545266
> *if i had to root for cincin...id hang myself.  Think ill go fight some pit bulls, let me get mikey vick on the phone..LOL
> *



tell ya what........ falcons looked real good yesterday man!

cincy is just doomed, and realy need to re-build that team........... all they have is a QB! :biggrin: 

and im not bustin your balls E im just talkin ya know


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 8 2008, 02:12 PM~11548299
> *tell ya what........ falcons looked real good yesterday man!
> 
> cincy is just doomed, and realy need to re-build that team........... all they have is a QB!  :biggrin:
> 
> and im not bustin your balls E im just talkin ya know
> *


we need a damn O line... carson maybe dead by the end of the years, our D didnt play half bad yesterday, but the offense was terrible:dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

done jst waitin on some rims to come


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

just gotta add lil details n put the lights n bumpers in


----------



## customcoupe68

is that a detail kit or just really steady brush skills?!? :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hehe no lie thats foil


----------



## customcoupe68

wow. turned out great!!


----------



## [email protected]

looks good cndy


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thnks bros!


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 8 2008, 03:26 PM~11550007
> *thnks bros!
> *




np dog....did i miss the orange,red,brown,purple finished 67?!?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nope...


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 8 2008, 03:47 PM~11550178
> *nope...
> *



k.. hno: hno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

x2 i cant wait either.. but the way things is lookin i dont think itll ever be finished lol cuz its problem after problem..


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 8 2008, 04:08 PM~11550312
> *x2 i cant wait either.. but the way things is lookin i dont think itll ever be finished lol cuz its problem after problem..
> *




LOL....i feel ya bro!! my 67 was tricky too. im still working on Fabricated Exhaust...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

in fact, im changing the name from gangster rose to travieso 7...


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 8 2008, 04:18 PM~11550403
> *in fact, im changing the name from gangster rose to travieso[\B] 7...
> *


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 8 2008, 04:18 PM~11550403
> *in fact, im changing the name from gangster rose to travieso 7...
> *


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 8 2008, 01:19 PM~11549403
> *just gotta add lil details n put the lights n bumpers in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like the color combo


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk

heres something i got going on for the truck build off in the other thread

heres what i got..added a dually bed..and custom made set of dually wheels. :biggrin:


















































sorry abt the pics..should be getting new comp soon! so back tot he good cam!


----------



## chris mineer

looki good guys


----------



## tequila sunrise

IM BACK TO BUILDING!!! well ive been on the lookout at pegasus for the truck kit ive wanted for so long, didn't find it, so i started working on my caddy. got it painted, first coat of clear. next im gonna do the foil. my girlfriend is working on her "BARBIE CAR" camaro. i painted the body candy pink, and she's doing the rest. she's not comfortable spraying the body. sooooo....pics will be coming up soon!


----------



## kykustoms

cndy those cars are lookin nice and funk the truck is gonna be cool when ur done


----------



## kykustoms




----------



## [email protected]

JAKE................ HOW DO YOU BEND YOUR TUBE? HEAT?


----------



## kykustoms

yea gotta heat it up with a lighter for a split second bend it then hit it again to let the tube hold the shape


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Sep 9 2008, 01:29 PM~11558915
> *cndy those cars are lookin nice and funk the truck is gonna be cool when ur done
> *


thnx homie. :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Sep 9 2008, 10:48 PM~11564005
> *yea gotta heat it up with a lighter for a split second bend it then hit it again to let the tube hold the shape
> *


sweet. your puttin it down for Dynasty man. is that tree or styrene tube


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Sep 10 2008, 12:48 AM~11564005
> *yea gotta heat it up with a lighter for a split second bend it then hit it again to let the tube hold the shape
> *



thanks bro


----------



## kykustoms

no prob jeff take ur time and u will get it in no time...
68 i use tubes usually 3/32 but i have used trees and the same technique and they dont brake as easy as the tubes the tubes just look better and u dont have to clean em up before u use em


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ive officially not touched the toyota for a week now...ive gots builders block seriously. So nothing happening in this corner--unfortunately. Good luck with everyone elses builds.


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Sep 10 2008, 05:05 PM~11569697
> *no prob jeff take ur time and u will get it in no time...
> 68 i use tubes usually 3/32 but i have used trees and the same technique and they dont brake as easy as the tubes the tubes just look better and u dont have to clean em up before u use em
> *



sweet. thanks for the tips man.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 11 2008, 02:29 PM~11578619
> *ive officially not touched the toyota for a week now...ive gots builders block seriously.  So nothing happening in this corner--unfortunately.  Good luck with everyone elses builds.
> *


damn, that blows. i was in a money lockdown...that REALLY sucks ass. 
well, i have the caddy painted, not sure if i want it locked up street hopper status or slammed to the ground. PICS SOON


----------



## SlammdSonoma

heres some pics of the obsessions fest --how GA does a lowrider show guys--
nearly 420 cars here
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=429297&st=0

heres a lot more...some ideas on some good patterns & paint jobs here:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=429272


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 12 2008, 08:36 AM~11584784
> *heres some pics of the obsessions fest --how GA does a lowrider show guys--
> nearly 420 cars here
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=429297&st=0
> 
> heres a lot more...some ideas on some good patterns & paint jobs here:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=429272
> *


Is 420 a lot of vehicles in shows out that way?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 12 2008, 11:36 AM~11584784
> *heres some pics of the obsessions fest --how GA does a lowrider show guys--
> nearly 420 cars here
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=429297&st=0
> 
> heres a lot more...some ideas on some good patterns & paint jobs here:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=429272
> *



THANKS FOR SHARING BRI................................ I LOVE TWINNS BOX CAPRICE............... THAT THINGS A MOVIE STAR :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 12 2008, 08:58 AM~11584910
> *Is 420 a lot of vehicles in shows out that way?
> *


well when ya got like 15 different car clubs slapped within 100 m iles of each other, you'd think there'd be more, but this isnt too bad. 3/4 of it were outstanding and off the wall daily driven hoppers...Even some of the obsession guys that never drive there shit wasnt doin the damn thang!


----------



## [email protected]

ttmft


----------



## kykustoms

progress on my lil truck build off...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

travieso 67 is coming soon....

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin: :cheesy: :0 :0 :0


----------



## texasfunk

whyd u replace the front clip? its looking good tho bro!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

at first it was like








and i was like :angry: :uh: 


then it was like










and then i was like :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0  :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

got up today & busted ass on *tuk nuts*, did exactly what the doctor prescribed (dr.jake..ahem) and used some of the 1/20 trees, and found that part of it was already bent in such a way giving me a really cool lil curved notch. So now i do have a rearend notch now, interior has been worked on...now im thinkin on some tail lights, but not sure of what--i dont have much to go on.

Pics soon when i can get the camera to work.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 14 2008, 01:59 PM~11598917
> *got up today & busted ass on *tuk nuts*, did exactly what the doctor prescribed (dr.jake..ahem) and used some of the 1/20 trees, and found that part of it was already bent in such a way giving me a really cool lil curved notch. So now i do have a rearend notch now, interior has been worked on...now im thinkin on some tail lights, but not sure of what--i dont have much to go on.
> 
> Pics soon when i can get the camera to work.
> *



good to see ya back at it bro!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 14 2008, 01:09 PM~11598742
> *
> then it was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then i was like  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0    :biggrin:
> *


what did you use? and in this pic, is it still wet?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nope.


----------



## tequila sunrise

ok, here are the pics of my projects.
thinkin of callin this one "SIMPLE GREEN"


----------



## tequila sunrise




----------



## tequila sunrise




----------



## tequila sunrise

and here is my girlfriend krystle's BARBIE CAR :uh: whatever she wants  








a little bit more to go...test fit of the wheels


----------



## TBK1

CLEAN CADDI T.SUNRISE.


----------



## [email protected]

looks good big mike..................... what wheels are on your girls car?


----------



## tequila sunrise

and here is my sister's escalade. i sprayed it metallic black on bottom and flaked out the top...candy apple red
































the camaro, escalade, and the fleetwood


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 14 2008, 09:13 PM~11603529
> *looks good big  mike..................... what wheels are on your girls car?
> *


some old ones that i had layin around...look bad ass on it. im jealous


----------



## TBK1

LOVE THE PAINT ON THE TRUCK AND THE CAMARO IS SUPA CLEAN.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 15 2008, 01:14 AM~11603542
> *some old ones that i had layin around...look bad ass on it. im jealous
> *



yea they do........ im jealous too :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

my lady says thanks.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

looks like pegasus wheels


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://stores.homestead.com/hstrial-RSchwa...blos/Detail.bok

:yes: :yes:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 15 2008, 01:41 AM~11603758
> *http://stores.homestead.com/hstrial-RSchwa...blos/Detail.bok
> 
> :yes:  :yes:
> *




thanks bro


----------



## texasfunk

heres the dually for the truck build off


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

done!


----------



## envious

unpolished.


----------



## [email protected]

:0 nice paint as always jim


----------



## customcoupe68

lookin nice!!


----------



## envious




----------



## [email protected]

DAMN


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 15 2008, 06:00 PM~11609603
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> done!
> *



      


VERY NICE!!!! LOOKS LIKE THE EXTRA WORK PAID OFF!!! killa bro!!! 2- :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by envious_@Sep 15 2008, 08:14 PM~11610900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Jim, Badass paint job ..nice clean lines, gotta give it to ya!! ready to seemore! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VintageTin

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 15 2008, 09:47 PM~11611801
> *Jim, Badass paint job ..nice clean lines, gotta give it to ya!!  ready to seemore! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## SlammdSonoma

bustin ass & takin names..lookin good on the pro-street end of things.

Side note: still workin on the frame, someting wacky goin on on that. If ya seen the xplorer front end build up, you'll know what im aiming for with this one. Pics up as soon as i can get em up.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 14 2008, 10:09 AM~11598733
> *whyd u replace the front clip? its looking good tho bro!
> *


thanks i changed the clip cause it was a snap kit so i hacked up a lighting to save a lil work and since i neaded a motor anyway ima use the lightning motor to


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 16 2008, 02:25 PM~11617746
> *bustin ass & takin names..lookin good on the pro-street end of things.
> 
> Side note:  still workin on the frame, someting wacky goin on on that.  If ya seen the xplorer front end build up, you'll know what im aiming for with this one.  Pics up as soon as i can get em up.
> *


lets see some pics lol the trees are good for something sometimes huh lol


----------



## kykustoms

damn everybody doin some nice ass shit... i was hit by a pretty bad storm and havnt had the net a few days and havnt done alot to the f150 but im gonna do some door jambs and hinges tonight so keep an eye out


----------



## envious

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

sup guys, man power was out for 4 days after some storms on sunday. i tried building by candle light but soon learned that aint gonna work. power finally came back on again about 7 tonight (thank god lol) now i can actually try to make some head way on this truck build off.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## SlammdSonoma

ooooo glasshouse convertible..nice touch..love the paint as well.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 18 2008, 09:22 AM~11634488
> *ooooo glasshouse convertible..nice touch..love the paint as well.
> *


x2


----------



## lowridermodels

good job homiez!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

so yall'll quit bitch in..i got some pics thats loooong overdue. so here my truck build-off truck. 









































fabbed up a set of a-arms...and lookie what i did.









and this...called flexin on the competition!









im still in it, slowly, but still kickin.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

And no, theres nothing holdin up the frontend.


----------



## tequila sunrise

DAMN,wish i had fab skills


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 19 2008, 03:30 PM~11645155
> *DAMN,wish i had fab skills
> *


everyone has fab skillz.......... it just depends on how much you wanna work at it, and what you want it to look like........... every mistake can be fixed, to look the way you want it to look bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

painted a delivery truck yesterday, liike a 50 sumthin ford...

candy red fade dark to light


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## kykustoms

lookin good cndy thats a good color for it


----------



## SlammdSonoma

56 ford panel truck...looks real good that color. ive built a few of those into trucks ( cutting the top pff completely)


----------



## texasfunk

truck for the truck buildoff


----------



## texasfunk

got a custom interior started! :biggrin:


































heres how it sits...


----------



## regalistic

lookin good man... btw i do have that truck bed boxed up and ready to ship just need to actually do it lol


----------



## regalistic

the build off truck is coming along slooooooooowly


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 20 2008, 04:22 PM~11652718
> *lookin good man... btw i do have that truck bed boxed up and ready to ship just need to actually do it lol
> *


lol..its cool homie..no rush..i gt two trucks i gtta finish be4 i need it. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

so i assume ill be the only one with poseable suspension scratchbuilt eh? jake..got anything for me? LOL :biggrin: 

Everyones lookin good otherwise..myself im stumped on the assend of mine, how im acually gonna pull off doing a 4 link that moves so i can do side-to-side action with this bitch. Ill figure it out tho. 

Also, does anyone have pics or know what goes on top of a 6 cyl. toyota manifold? I have two kits & dont have the pieces for it..so thats holding me up for the engine to be totally finished.


----------



## texasfunk

ok..well..the truck was looking good..but the rims were just killing it! soo..i custom made a set out of some dub city wheels i got from ro..thanx again homie! :biggrin:
what u guys think?
before










after


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thats freakin kool!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

much better, i was gonna comment on the rims myself but didnt say anything. :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Sep 21 2008, 12:36 PM~11657580-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats freakin kool!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SlammdSonoma_@Sep 21 2008, 12:46 PM~11657634
> *much better, i was gonna comment on the rims myself but didnt say anything. :biggrin:
> *


thanx homie!
and yea..they werent stock..i made them also from some silverado rims..and i just couldnt find any others..duallys arent the best at finding rims for! lol..but i found these in a parts box..with a little motivation the front i pushed out..and the rears i made deeper..and it made a difference!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah the rims i made for cadzilla ( i started building the rims before i even started the truck) were a set of 6 hoppin hydro spoke rims, i took the inside of 2 of em, broke them out & sanded the insides down & attached them to the set that were stayin spokes, giving it a really deep lookin spoke wheel.


















the second pic you can see 4 sets of tires there


----------



## kykustoms

funk that dually is tyght the new wheels look alot better


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 20 2008, 05:53 PM~11653328
> *the build off truck is coming along slooooooooowly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin nice thats the same color i did my hilux i never finished lol


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 21 2008, 07:16 PM~11659701
> *yeah the rims i made for cadzilla ( i started building the rims before i even started the truck) were a set of 6 hoppin hydro spoke rims, i took the inside of 2 of em, broke them out & sanded the insides down & attached them to the set that were stayin spokes, giving it a really deep lookin spoke wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the second pic you can see 4 sets of tires there
> *




i like those wheels Sonoma


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 20 2008, 09:53 PM~11655148
> *so i assume ill be the only one with poseable suspension scratchbuilt eh?  jake..got anything for me?  LOL :biggrin:
> 
> *


the lil build truck has it dunno if ima do the 64 with it or not yet its kinda on hold for a min


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

heres an overdue update on the dually for the truck buildoff we got goin on


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Sep 21 2008, 08:02 PM~11660063
> *funk that dually is tyght the new wheels look alot better
> *


thanx homie. :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 21 2008, 08:30 PM~11660327
> *heres an overdue update on the dually for the truck buildoff we got goin on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




wow..nice paintjob, love that color!! itd be sick IMO if it fade to a darker color at the bottom or maybe black!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i thought about it, and thats what the panel truck has is a fade... the top half is diamond dust silver [silver with tons of flake] and the bottom is charcoal gray, the base for the 67[i really dont know how it got the color it did] and the color of the 92 caprice i have... looks sick but u cant really see it in the light, i dont know how else to do this fade...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

TTT


----------



## [email protected]

ROLL CALL FELLAS........................ WHERE YOU AT? :biggrin:


----------



## envious

http://www.modelexpress.net/cgi-bin/modele...RU_02505sp.html


----------



## texasfunk

alright guys! finally! workspace is done! found the cord to my cam! so i got a lil motivation to build..and well..the truck i put the caddy clip on..well yea..its chopped..has a caddy clip..blown big block..but..it wasnt enough..sure..the caddy clip is unique..but some have done it..i wanted something i havent seen anyone do..







 :biggrin: 



:biggrin: 









































































its very very rough right now..but its getting there.


----------



## texasfunk

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow: thats whatsup!


----------



## [email protected]

thats badass funk................ not something you see everyday, keep it up bro, nice work


----------



## kykustoms

looks great funk i thought bout doin that only thing that doesnt look exactly right is they have too much of an angle on em and goes down a lil too much but still looks hella good and noone else that i know of has done it so awesome job


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Sep 23 2008, 05:13 PM~11678300
> *looks great funk i thought bout doin that only thing that doesnt look exactly right is they have too much of an angle on em and goes down a lil too much but still looks hella good and noone else that i know of has done it so awesome job
> *


yea..i realized it after the pics..im trying to find some extra lenses as we speak..hood can always be saved..so if anyone has any escalade headlights hit me up!


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 23 2008, 06:48 AM~11673541
> *thats badass funk................ not something you see everyday, keep it up bro, nice work
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## aztek_warrior

got another one done......


----------



## kykustoms

looks good aztec


----------



## aztek_warrior

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Sep 23 2008, 09:22 PM~11681114
> *looks good aztec
> *


Thank homie..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn funk...pushin the bar eh homie! lookin sweet.

i gotta get back to mine shortly..this rearend still has my ass stumped, so i guess ill be doin some bodywork, geting it ready for some sparkly nail polish. :biggrin:


----------



## envious

started to polish the clear out.
mocked up to check ride heigth and motor placement.


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 24 2008, 09:53 PM~11691922
> *damn funk...pushin the bar eh homie!  lookin sweet.
> 
> i gotta get back to mine shortly..this rearend still has my ass stumped, so i guess ill be doin some bodywork, geting it ready for some sparkly nail polish. :biggrin:
> *


im trying homie! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 25 2008, 09:10 PM~11700331
> *im trying homie! :biggrin:
> *



doin a good job too


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 22 2008, 10:49 PM~11671459
> *alright guys! finally! workspace is done! found the cord to my cam! so i got a lil motivation to build..and well..the truck i put the caddy clip on..well yea..its chopped..has a caddy clip..blown big block..but..it wasnt enough..sure..the caddy clip is unique..but some have done it..i wanted something i havent seen anyone do..
> 
> *



I have this idea in the works some day, I have the Dub City die cast Avalanche front end supplying the lights. I want to make a replica of a 2007 Silverado 2500 sitting on 35s. Some day it will be done. I have had the idea(and stuff to do it) for a year now just never put time into cutting plastic and actually doing it.


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 25 2008, 09:47 PM~11702035
> *doin a good job too
> *


 :biggrin: 


srry no updates lately! been working on the 1:1!!
*before*

























*after!*


















































































chop the top! shaved the doors! shaved the tailgate and lights! replaced the stepside with a fleetline!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow: thats sick---no its got cancer...


----------



## BiggC

Nice truck man! Love the chop.


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 26 2008, 11:38 PM~11712269
> *:wow:  thats sick---no its got cancer...
> *


nope! not a bit anymore! floors got replaced! so did the cab corners! (inside and out) and window seats!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 27 2008, 12:40 AM~11712277
> *nope! not a bit anymore! floors got replaced! so did the cab corners! (inside and out) and window seats!
> *


NO no no... i meant its so sick it has cancer...like a metaphor


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Sep 26 2008, 11:40 PM~11712276-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice truck man! Love the chop.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx homie!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 26 2008, 11:41 PM~11712284
> *NO no no... i meant its so sick it has cancer...like a metaphor
> *


ohhh! i get you homie! lol..


----------



## texasfunk

:biggrin: 
srry no updates lately! been working on the 1:1!!
*before*

























*after!*
















































































chop the top! shaved the doors! shaved the tailgate and lights! replaced the stepside with a fleetline!


----------



## kykustoms

nice just wondering why no rollpan?


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Sep 27 2008, 09:12 AM~11713624
> *nice just wondering why no rollpan?
> *


its going to have a suburban bumber..i dont really like the look of these trucks with a roll pan..plus..i wanted to be a lil different.


----------



## texasfunk

well..got some parts in! so back to work! the homie IBLDMYOWN hooked it up!!!








:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 :0 :0









:0 :0 :0


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 27 2008, 10:02 PM~11717470
> *well..got some parts in! so back to work! the homie IBLDMYOWN hooked it up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




share the wealth brotha!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 28 2008, 12:02 AM~11717470
> *well..got some parts in! so back to work! the homie IBLDMYOWN hooked it up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




you know i could use a set of pillar pods! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

damn funk the 1:1 looks nice, but why didnt you leave the stepside, you wanted to be different, and i think that woulda been it, dont see to many stepsides around


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 27 2008, 11:47 PM~11718201
> *damn funk the 1:1 looks nice, but why didnt you leave the stepside, you wanted to be different, and i think that woulda been it, dont see to many stepsides around
> *


thanx homie! and yea..i thought about it too..but the guy that own the shop i did the work at really wanted the stepside..so he traded me his bed..and useof the shop and material to shave it..so it saved me ALOT of money!


----------



## spikekid999

ah i see. i woulda kept the stepside, ive always liked them better, but thats just me


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Sep 28 2008, 12:08 AM~11718280
> *ah i see. i woulda kept the stepside, ive always liked them better, but thats just me
> *


yea..i wanted too..but it had lots of rust..and bed floor needed replacing..and..i didnt have cash or room for a shop..so it worked out well. im proud of it. :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

ok that works lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 27 2008, 07:51 PM~11718221
> *thanx homie! and yea..i thought about it too..but the guy that own the shop i did the work at really wanted the stepside..so he traded me his bed..and useof the shop and material to shave it..so it saved me ALOT of money!
> *


good trade-off..... get a 90 suburban grill now :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 28 2008, 12:21 AM~11718337
> *good trade-off..... get a 90 suburban grill now  :biggrin:
> *


thats the plan homie! :biggrin: and fully bagged tuckin 24's all the way around!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 27 2008, 08:25 PM~11718356
> *thats the plan homie! :biggrin:  and fully bagged tuckin 24's all the way around!
> *


now i'm fukkin jealous :angry:


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 28 2008, 12:33 AM~11718387
> *now i'm fukkin jealous  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol..just order tht kit off ebay..gonna build a replica of it. :biggrin;


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thats mine homie


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 28 2008, 12:35 AM~11718399
> *thats mine homie
> *


and its lookin good! i was wondering how i was gunna make a 90's grill for it! u think maybe cutting the 88 grill wuld be better? since it has duals up top?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

maybe you can be with the likes of me draggin the shit off it. Nuttin like flexin on some brothas. Looks good funk!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

speakin of flexin....



































hey jeff...still wanna buy it? LOL...looks better in these pics :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk

damn! wht color istht on the top n bottom? building a replica of my 1:1..and those look good!


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 28 2008, 09:35 AM~11719371
> *maybe you can be with the likes of me draggin the shit off it.  Nuttin like flexin on some brothas.  Looks good funk!! :biggrin:
> *


thanx man! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

colors on the xplorer is testors laquer fiery orange on bottom white lightning on top & cut in half with the same color thats on the bike...deep blue to uv alclad and topped with testors clear gloss..all polished out


----------



## SlammdSonoma

got time to go to the hobby store today..and grabbed up some styrene tube--for a project down the road, 1/2 tape ( multiple colors?) and some other paints as well as teo model kits. One bein the 41 chevy...its goin low. like this:

















i dont have pics yet since i just started tonite but, it has side skirts, and i shaved off the headlights :biggrin: ...and im workin with a wire wheel setup. Theres a few other hidden touches gonna be in this one.

And worked on the 1/20 truck for all of ten minutes & put another piece on the rear frame setup.


----------



## SidewayzS15

what up guys!!!! Im back after a long break. Got really sidetracked with my school work and the focus. Finally finished the damn thing and I am parting it out to buy an s10. Got the whole air setup just need to order the 5 link set up which I will be ordering within the next few weeks.

As far as models go the last few days I dove into my civic project and I am getting motivated as hell, just one porblem.... I stepped on my axle and the wheelcracked. Didnt break into two pieces but is cracked and would rather a new wheel, this is going to be a crazy build and I really wanted to use these wheels. They are the white 5 spokes taht come with the 93 civic if anyone has em let me know!!!

Heres a few pic of the focus with the two fronts I couldnt decide between haha


----------



## SidewayzS15

^^^ Converted us spec lights to euro spec^^^










8000k HID in headlights 3000k HID in Fogs

and here is my old front, euro rs collection, regret trading it for my SVT bumper










BTW i do all my own work, and i drove it like this for a week lmao










and the model of course!!! (last one I finished btw)


















































































Sorry for the crazy long post just wanted to update you guys I missed you guys been a crazy couple months but Im finally budgeting time better so I can work on my models and get back on here!


----------



## SidewayzS15

oh yea I got my custom plates finally too! not in any of the pics though it says BUILT2NV sucks I got to enjoy it for a few weeks now I got it on a boring stock focus with a painted hood and F2RS wing lol


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 28 2008, 12:02 AM~11717470
> *well..got some parts in! so back to work! the homie IBLDMYOWN hooked it up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


damn homie... i will take 3 subs lol


----------



## MKD904

How bout I just sell you my S-10 and you don't have to worry about doing any of the work to yours....I wanna get rid of mine real bad... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 30 2008, 09:41 AM~11736755
> *How bout I just sell you my S-10 and you don't have to worry about doing any of the work to yours....I wanna get rid of mine real bad...  :biggrin:
> *



pics pics pics? :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 30 2008, 07:21 AM~11736945
> *pics pics pics? :biggrin:
> *


Can't post pix at work...Only difference now is it has 20's on all 4 wheels...

http://www.sporttruck.com/featuredvehicles..._s10/index.html


----------



## SidewayzS15

trade for my stock focus? haha


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Sep 30 2008, 08:44 AM~11737689
> *trade for my stock focus? haha
> *


I'll trade for 150 Stock $100 Bills :biggrin:


----------



## SidewayzS15

damn too bad i already ordered allmy air shit, its sittin next to me. Though I will ahve 1500 bucks hmmmm I need to get rid of my focus but once I do I may take you up on that. Id get into more details but no point now as I got the focus and NO ONE seems interested. Defintley a good deal for that truck, too bad it wasnt an x cab


----------



## 2lowsyn

your car is comeing along great. realy clean ride , and the small one lol
i like that pic with both of them in the pic.


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Sep 30 2008, 09:31 AM~11738152
> *damn too bad i already ordered allmy air shit, its sittin next to me. Though I will ahve 1500 bucks hmmmm I need to get rid of my focus but once I do I may take you up on that. Id get into more details but no point now as I got the focus and NO ONE seems interested. Defintley a good deal for that truck, too bad it wasnt an x cab
> *


Re read... :biggrin: 150 $100.00 Bills, thats 150 x $100.00 = $15,000.00

Keep us posted on the progress on the s-10 and keep building....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 27 2008, 10:02 PM~11717470
> *well..got some parts in! so back to work! the homie IBLDMYOWN hooked it up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


WOW James way to recast everything I sent you.. nice..


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 30 2008, 01:34 PM~11740669
> *WOW James way to recast everything I sent you.. nice..
> *


Boot leg...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 30 2008, 12:43 PM~11738275
> *Re read...  :biggrin:  150 $100.00 Bills, thats 150 x $100.00 = $15,000.00
> 
> Keep us posted on the progress on the s-10 and keep building....
> *





damn homie.......... nice truck! and for 15 stacks!


----------



## SidewayzS15

damn my bad bro hahah and thanks for the compliment 2slowyn but the car is done in those pics, was going to paint the center of teh roof, hell i even have the paint, but not going to bother now. 

Heres a sneak peek at my 99 si I just started tonight. Also I will be updating the 93 civic thread tonight once the primer dries, but here are a few pics I snapped on my phone a few days ago!

The 99 si is one I saved from a buddy of mine. He layered the thing in paint, half the car was shaved! I soaked it in easy off and gave it a good scrubbing now its under the knife! 



















The 93 has been an on going project working when I got a little motivated but now it will be finished hopefully very soon!





























IMO the rear looks way too smooth, especially sice I got a shaved trunk. Not too sure what I wanna do with it now...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 28 2008, 03:47 PM~11720507
> *speakin of flexin....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey jeff...still wanna buy it?  LOL...looks better in these pics :biggrin:
> *




:yes: :biggrin: looks good bri.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 27 2008, 08:43 PM~11718437
> *and its lookin good! i was wondering how i was gunna make a 90's grill for it! u think maybe cutting the 88 grill wuld be better? since it has duals up top?
> *


i cut the 88-93 grill's light out from the C-1500 kit and cut out enough from the 84 grill to fit the double lights in... the outer frame of the 84 grill is left intact and the lights from the later model drop right in....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## spikekid999

re-paint the rear shelf area lil homie.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 1 2008, 02:20 PM~11753307
> *re-paint the rear shelf area lil homie.
> *


 boot will cover it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yeah and i still cant find it.. have to get another from beto cuz i really dont know where mine could possibly be


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 1 2008, 02:32 PM~11753410
> *yeah and i still cant find it.. have to get another from beto cuz i really dont know where mine could possibly be
> *


check with 1ofakind also.... he used to sell them in resin.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

he rarely gets on tho


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 1 2008, 02:47 PM~11753547
> *he rarely gets on tho
> *


send him a PM... when he does come on he can let u kno


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 1 2008, 07:28 PM~11753375
> *boot will cover it
> *


but if he ever wants to switch back n forth with an uptop itll be visable


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Sep 27 2008, 10:02 PM~11717470
> *well..got some parts in! so back to work! the homie IBLDMYOWN hooked it up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


how much for a couple of solo barics :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk

working on replica

















































:biggrin: 
this diecrap gave its life for parts. :biggrin: 

























also got some new kits!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Oct 1 2008, 09:22 PM~11754698
> *this diecrap gave its life for parts.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY thats not cool :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 1 2008, 08:31 PM~11754820
> *HEY thats not cool :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


lol..i saw the rims and automatically HAD to buy it..and for some reason i knew u'd post abt it..lol. these things come with awesome wheels.


----------



## spikekid999

ya i see em at target. i red the back of the box and it says 6.1L hemi, but now that i see it, those are 426 hemi style valve covers


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 1 2008, 08:38 PM~11754907
> *ya i see em at target. i red the back of the box and it says 6.1L hemi, but now that i see it, those are 426 hemi style valve covers
> *


yea..thts what i was wondering..but it has 5 cylinders on each side..a v10!


----------



## spikekid999

oh snap i didnt even notice that. how the hell does that work. 10 cylinders and 8 spark plugs. jada? gotta get there shit right! i knew there was a good reason i didnt buy one lol


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 1 2008, 08:49 PM~11755035
> *oh snap i didnt even notice that. how the hell does that work. 10 cylinders and 8 spark plugs. jada? gotta get there shit right! i knew there was a good reason i didnt buy one lol
> *


lol.yea..thats the first thing i noticed when i took it out..i was like whaaa? lol..was gunna put it in the lil red express..but im not a dodge fan..may just trade it as well.. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 1 2008, 09:32 PM~11754058
> *how much for a couple of solo barics :biggrin:
> *



hit up phatras for all your scale audio needs :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i been working on a really wild airbag setup on the 1/20..and while doin so i got the idea on how a real working bag might be incorperated later ( im telling no secrets). The truck will have only one bag in the back & is actually gonna be able to do side side-to-side adjustability. Alot came together the other night & i dont have pics of it, but when its done i will.


----------



## kykustoms

i made some workin bags a few years ago and i hooked it up to my compressor and it made the truck jump and the bag exploded lmao was doing it for my 1/20 yota


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Oct 2 2008, 04:43 PM~11761807
> *i made some workin bags a few years ago and i hooked it up to my compressor and it made the truck jump and the bag exploded lmao was doing it for my 1/20 yota
> *


pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 2 2008, 12:33 PM~11759021
> *i been working on a really wild airbag setup on the 1/20..and while doin so i got the idea on how a real working bag might be incorperated later ( im telling no secrets).  The truck will have only one bag in the back & is actually gonna be able to  do side side-to-side adjustability.  Alot came together the other night & i dont have pics of it, but when its done i will.
> *



AND JUST LIKE SPIKE SAID................. PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN! :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

i spayed the resin 85 caprice, foiled, and cleared, but now i want to know who in so cali does chroming on resin?


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 29 2008, 04:16 PM~11731763
> *got time to go to the hobby store today..and grabbed up some styrene tube--for a project down the road, 1/2 tape ( multiple colors?) and some other paints  as well as teo model kits.  One bein the 41 chevy...its goin low. like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont have pics yet since i just started tonite but, it has side skirts, and i shaved off the headlights :biggrin: ...and im workin with a wire wheel setup.  Theres a few other hidden touches gonna be in this one.
> 
> And worked on the 1/20 truck for all of ten minutes & put another piece on the rear frame setup.
> *


damn that truck looks bad ass. got me wondering about building a f-100 dumped like that since i can't find the toyota kit i've been looking for.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 2 2008, 02:57 PM~11761952
> *pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:
> *


sorry no pics




















how bout a vid of it working :biggrin:


----------



## SidewayzS15

haha damn i remember when you made that a long time ago! I was toying around with the same idea too and you were helpnme with it. Just never got it done though and got sidetracked as usual lol


----------



## kykustoms

yea same hear hardest part is figurin out how to do lines that fit on the model and still work lol


----------



## spikekid999

whatd you use for the bag?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 3 2008, 01:14 AM~11765875
> *whatd you use for the bag?
> *



THATS WHAT I WANNA KNOW!!!!

AND WHAT DID YOU USE FOR LINE JAKE?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

haha..thats where i think i have the idea for the line. but im not sayin til i get it done. :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk

damn! I gt a secret project I been workin on tht has bags in the front n one on the back! lol...guys are good...


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Oct 2 2008, 09:24 PM~11765344
> *sorry no pics
> how bout a vid of it working  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*DAMN!!!! *


----------



## airbrushmaster

SICKNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

theres no way to top jake..he was buildin this shit back in the stone age...fucker!

anyways. i reassembled, disassembled & rebuilt my rearend on the yota, no wild off the wall bag goin on--not on this one anyways. But it will do FBSS in holding stance..and maybe even a 3 wheel.


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Oct 3 2008, 12:24 AM~11765344
> *sorry no pics
> how bout a vid of it working  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thought it for a while, pretty much how i was gonna do it, i think i know what u eused for the bag as well


----------



## kykustoms

thanks guys i did this in like 05 i had ideas for a scale line...thats just a balloon like the kind to make animals and that line was some tube i found i was blowing in it in that pic but had a small compressor i was gonna use with some small manual valves


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Oct 4 2008, 02:17 AM~11775448
> *thanks guys i did this in like 05 i had ideas for a scale line...thats just a balloon like the kind to make animals and that line was some tube i found i was blowing in it in that pic but had a small compressor i was gonna use with some small manual valves
> *



i thought that was a balloon  

i would love to see some scaled down hoses for something like this!


nice work jake................ where is this now?


----------



## kykustoms

who knows lmao its along with all my older projects at my dads house that was the first attempt and i made a few others


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Oct 4 2008, 11:58 AM~11776539
> *who knows lmao its along with all my older projects at my dads house that was the first attempt and i made a few others
> *



:thumbsup: man dig that bitch out! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

yea i will one of these days lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i have pics of my bench projects...they arent the good pics like the last batch i had ( that takes nearly 2 weeks to actually get on computer---not my camera)

41 chevy..since everybodys doin it, im doin my version.

























im not sure on the wheels still, would like to get ahold of some 1109's for it, but it could go some other way.

and the 1/20 yota, the rearend is done, i gotta paint it up but it does have 4 corner suspension..(thinking i may go with a hydraulic setup for this one.

















































im gettin hella 3 wheel. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

lookin good u should use some baby moons with wide whites on the 41 the shaved headlights reminds me more of a hot rod truck than a lowrider imo


----------



## texasfunk




----------



## [email protected]

:thumbsup: lookin good fellas


----------



## Diamond502

looking good, homies


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hno: :scrutinize: :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

is the fender or the door off a tad..or am i seeing a glitche? Looks good otherwise homeboy


----------



## spikekid999

nah your seein right, that door is all outta wack


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i posted that to foreshadow whats coming in the near future... i o w when i get the camera back..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Oct 5 2008, 01:34 PM~11784560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 6 2008, 07:39 PM~11796380
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk

just something to kill time while waiting for parts
























:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

promo?


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 6 2008, 08:17 PM~11796829
> *promo?
> *


yea..ordered it and an exy cab off ebay..gunna make a crew..and i needed a hood..just waiting on the ext. :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk

just some of the crew! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lookin pretty good. 

i think i may have a few more days of body work on the yota, then im gonna start doing some painting to it. Im still up in airs on that---i have two paints, ones an alclad flip flop paint, the other 3 are nail polishes, bright red, med red or sparkling blue.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Oct 2 2008, 10:24 PM~11765344
> *sorry no pics
> how bout a vid of it working  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY SWEET BRO!! I DID MY SUSPENTION ON "SOO-BADD" ON ALL FOUR CORNERS A LONG TIME AGO!! :biggrin: NICE WORK!!


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Oct 6 2008, 07:22 PM~11796901
> *yea..ordered it and an exy cab off ebay..gunna make a crew..and i needed a hood..just waiting on the ext.  :biggrin:
> *


i think i got a hood. let me check and i will get back to you.


----------



## importmadness

man you guys are throwin it down for the club...

i have been on a really bad builders block i should be gettin a camera soon.i just have way to many projects and not enought time...my job has now have me workin 4 12hrs shift..and 3 days off..so hopefully i will be back in the game.. I still want to be apart of this club i just have to deal with my life first.


GOOD JOB EVERYONE.. :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 6 2008, 11:54 PM~11799421
> *VERY SWEET BRO!! I DID MY SUSPENTION ON "SOO-BADD" ON ALL FOUR CORNERS  A LONG TIME AGO!! :biggrin:  NICE WORK!!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 6 2008, 06:31 AM~11789557
> *hno: :scrutinize: :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


new version: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## undead white boy

looks good but the side chrome looks like its been tweeked a little


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yeah ik sitll gotta lil bit of trimmin to do..


----------



## undead white boy

looks damn good bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## kykustoms

nice i like the phantom grille


----------



## kykustoms




----------



## Diamond502

damn, that is clean, homie!!!


----------



## kykustoms

thanks almost ready for some paint lol


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Oct 8 2008, 09:29 PM~11816476
> *thanks almost ready for some paint lol
> *


cant wait bro, that frame work is ill


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lookin downright crazy man. Im glad i dont have to challenge you in any of this..LOL.

The yota is almost ready for paint, but im heading out of town for 4 days 4 a family reunion. Ill get it painted on the flipside--also did a new frontal console under the dash & changed some things up. Lookin more cali surfer truck more & more.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 7 2008, 08:26 PM~11807257
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yo bro i know its your kit,your $, and your idea and you busted your ass to get that done
but i would have stuck with the og grill
none the less it looks bad ass still


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

looks pretty darn goodta me


----------



## undead white boy

original it is
glad to see it in chrome


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 8 2008, 08:57 PM~11818112
> *looks pretty darn goodta me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice looks even tighter chrome


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yeah i know :biggrin: lol jp thanks homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## regalistic

did a little work to the extended cab.... times runnin out...


----------



## [email protected]

looks damn good E!

HIT ME UP !!!!


----------



## lowridermodels

NICE RIDES IN HERE HOMIEZ! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


----------



## kykustoms

that green yota is lookin killer


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Oct 12 2008, 01:14 AM~11841287
> *that green yota is lookin killer
> *


thanks man..... you do all remember that this build off was to determin the next pres of this club.... so lets have a battle to the top


----------



## SlammdSonoma

not Pres...i am the President...im lookin for a good V.P...get the facts straight homie :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 12 2008, 01:09 PM~11842840
> *not Pres...i am the President...im lookin for a good V.P...get the facts straight homie :biggrin:
> *


oops...lol thats what i ment to say.... sorry Mr. President


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Oct 12 2008, 03:55 PM~11843557
> *oops...lol thats what i ment to say....  sorry Mr. President
> *



hahahahaha sounded like he got a little butt hurt on that one E hahahaha


im just playin bri :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 12 2008, 01:09 PM~11842840
> *not Pres...i am butt hurt over this but...im lookin for a good V.P...get the facts straight homie :biggrin:
> *



fixed that for ya bri :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

oh you fuckin suck turd! lol

yeah no big deal, just makin sure it was right..would hate to get all done & have someones butt hurt over an infraction of what was said.

truck is lookin purdy tho

i gotta go buy a set of bags for the 1:1..my front passenger blew this weekend..but hoping to slap some paint to the yota's frame hopefully--alclad chrome silver


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 12 2008, 09:13 PM~11845048
> *oh you fuckin suck turd!  lol
> 
> yeah no big deal, just makin sure it was right..would hate to get all done & have someones butt hurt over an infraction of what was said.
> 
> truck is lookin purdy tho
> 
> i gotta go buy a set of bags for the 1:1..my front passenger blew this weekend..but hoping to slap some paint to the yota's frame hopefully--alclad chrome silver
> *



thats sucks man.............. bangin them switches to hard huh?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol...naw, not enuf it seems. Ya gotta flex on all them haterz--all the time! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 12 2008, 10:00 PM~11845437
> *lol...naw, not enuf it seems.  Ya gotta flex on all them haterz--all the time! :biggrin:
> *




:werd:


----------



## kykustoms

ill never get done with my truck for the buildoff so i wont b vp unless brian wins and elects me lmao but heres pic of the chassis for the lil build off


----------



## SlammdSonoma

im not in the running..im just building the yota to show that i have the spirit in this club..i wanna see what yall have to put down for it. Finished or unfinished..your still gonna get judged by all of L.I.L....that just seems fair in my book.

Anyone agree with that?

if not--tuff shit!

:biggrin:

and jake that looks ridiculously insane man..i gotta do that next..the steering/suspension shit is the deal---i just cant do it in 1/24, it will drive me nuts


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 12 2008, 10:37 PM~11845778
> *im not in the running..im just building the yota to show that i have the spirit in this club..i wanna see what yall have to put down for it.  Finished or unfinished..your still gonna get judged by all of L.I.L....that just seems fair in my book.
> 
> Anyone agree with that?
> 
> if not--tuff shit!
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> and jake that looks ridiculously insane man..i gotta do that next..the steering/suspension shit is the deal---i just cant do it in 1/24, it will drive me nuts
> *



sounds fair, get judged on what you have done, even if you dont finish?


----------



## kykustoms

yea i had a few diff ideas that didnt work so well but came up with something that works pretty good in 1/20 or bigger itd b easier to make and get more travel


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 12 2008, 07:37 PM~11845778
> *im not in the running..im just building the yota to show that i have the spirit in this club..i wanna see what yall have to put down for it.  Finished or unfinished..your still gonna get judged by all of L.I.L....that just seems fair in my book.
> 
> Anyone agree with that?
> 
> if not--tuff shit!
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> and jake that looks ridiculously insane man..i gotta do that next..the steering/suspension shit is the deal---i just cant do it in 1/24, it will drive me nuts
> *


sounds good but for the peeps that do finish its kinda unfair...unless during judgeing its got diff areas of judgeing like interior,motor,paint,ect have it all in say 1-10 points per category 10 being best of coarse and give an auto 10 points for being finished and whoever has the points at the end wins


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Oct 13 2008, 08:13 PM~11852114
> *sounds good but for the peeps that do finish its kinda unfair...unless during judgeing its got diff areas of judgeing like interior,motor,paint,ect have it all in say 1-10 points per category 10 being best of coarse and give an auto 10 points for being finished and whoever has the points at the end wins
> *




nahhh..... because someone like you that went nutz on a frame, shouldnt get nearly as many points as someone that completed a build!

i think you guys should be judged on what you bring to the end of the build off! 

there is no way that someone that doesnt finish should even come close to winning this build off man!

not fair to the people that did finish  

im not getting shitty, but just adding my .02 fellas  



and isnt this build off done by oct.31?


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 14 2008, 08:58 AM~11856474
> *nahhh..... because someone like you that went nutz on a frame, shouldnt get nearly as many points as someone that completed a build!
> 
> i think you guys should be judged on what you bring to the end of the build off!
> 
> there is no way that someone that doesnt finish should even come close to winning this build off man!
> 
> not fair to the people that did finish
> 
> im not getting shitty, but just adding my .02 fellas
> and isnt this build off done by oct.31?
> *


i would completly agree with ya dropped.. and yeah i think it does end on the 31


----------



## kykustoms

i thought there was 3 months on this build 2 on the lil build if not ill never finish the dynasty truck but ill get the lil truck done tho guess i shoulda used one truck for both like everyone else did lol


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Oct 14 2008, 07:36 PM~11861829
> *i thought there was 3 months on this build 2 on the lil build if not ill never finish the dynasty truck but ill get the lil truck done tho guess i shoulda used one truck for both like everyone else did lol
> *


i thought both deadlines were the same i could be wrong though... i will look back through the thread to find out i no this build off started around page 100


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 26 2008, 12:05 AM~11438169
> *we will see within time.
> 
> Do you have anything for the truck build-off thats goin on as of right now?  Its for Dynasty members only, bring w.i.p, partially started or a new kit to the works..you have 3 months to get R done.  This  build-off it worthy of the V.P. seat...and will get voted on via the model section at the end of the 3 months.
> *


 ok so i was completly wrong on the compltion date. SORRY guys for the confusion.

SlammedSonoma posted this^^^^^^^^^^^^aug 26 so i guess we all have til the end of Nov.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Oct 14 2008, 09:06 PM~11862739
> *ok so i was completly wrong on the compltion date. SORRY guys for the confusion.
> 
> SlammedSonoma posted this^^^^^^^^^^^^aug 26 so i guess we all have til the end of Nov.
> *



damn................ thats a month and a half!

you got enough time to build another one E :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah..i was wonderin waht you fools were sweatin for...i got my shit timed that its gonna be close on total finish. Nov 1 is the end...so jake, u have time. 

Im working on my sliding rag..i gotta find the posts with bigbody eddie had with a sliding rag...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

new pics of *tuckin nutz*. i added a monsterous gas tank. I started with a 1/25 hilux tank & added around it, looks & works great. added 2 links to lthe lower axle that lets the truck stay up on its own. The frame is painted alclad chrome silver, but didnt read til after i was done that this needs to be painted with gloss black to get the chrome look ( thanks [email protected]). Still actually like the silver look with the black i went with. Still indecisive with color---i have an idea with the graphics i wanna go with.


----------



## kykustoms

nice so i might b able to get most of mine done soon as i finish the f150 wich is damn near ready for paint and assembly


----------



## tequila sunrise

just placed an order for the old school toyota kit i've been lookin for from scale lows, so now i just have to wait for the project i've been waiting for!!! but AFTER i finish the caprice


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 15 2008, 06:10 AM~11867607
> *damn................ thats a month and a half!
> 
> you got enough time to build another one E :biggrin:
> *


shit i just need to finish this one lol


----------



## kykustoms




----------



## SlammdSonoma

TTT


----------



## [email protected]

PAGE 2?


whats up fellas?


and for the bengles fan out there........................ sorry we had to do ya like that :biggrin: 

j/k E


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 15 2008, 01:32 PM~11869450
> *new pics of *tuckin nutz*.  i added a monsterous gas tank.  I started with a 1/25 hilux tank & added around it, looks & works great.  added 2 links to lthe lower axle that lets the truck stay up on its own.  The frame is painted alclad chrome silver, but didnt read til after i was done that this needs to be painted with gloss black to get the chrome look ( thanks [email protected]).  Still actually like the silver look with the black i went with.  Still indecisive with color---i have an idea with the graphics i wanna go with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'm sorry man but your pics FN suck. I can never tell what kind of detail you put into your builds because of your pics.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well when u buy me a decent cam..then u can quit ur belly aching bitch fest...my pics are a lil better than others ive seen on here. 'Sides im not gonna win a *awesome picture* award on here..so fuck it, ill take whatever kind of pics i want--just to piss u off. 

:biggrin: 

I worked on the bed a tad last night, so it has a styrene sheeted bed floor. Also wiring up the engine and added 2 4 bbl onto it, since i never did find a set of instructions & parts that went to the top of the engine.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

TTT


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 20 2008, 04:16 PM~11919505
> *TTT
> *






:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

we wuz on pg 2...yanno i cant handle that

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i fihished the charger! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 20 2008, 04:47 PM~11919781
> *i fihished the charger! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



did you find different wheels? or the same ones?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well drop some pics man!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nope. its all done except for the wheels- it has to roll on stocks and a 24 till someone speaks up about 3 other 24s for it...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

im about to go nuts over here..i have 2 possibly 3 colors that could work on yota, and i have this wild ass idea for it but im not even close to pullin off such a wild paint job. I have a flip flop paint that changes from copper red to green, then a really nice flaked blue nail polish..and a very cool purple pearl polish that could go atop of another color....

What if: testors white lightning laquer, then make it look like the blue is ripping thru the white. But ill have to do somethin with the wheels--- :uh: :uh: 


FUCKIN DECISIONS!!

If i can keep from the top breakin--the sliding rag took quite a bit of strength from the top so it wants to break where the ext cab part is put in.


----------



## [email protected]

ima throw a monkey wrench in the mix bri................. i think it would look bad as fawk if it were a bright ass orange, with the black wheels with orange lips! :0 


just my .02 tho.......................... carry on! haha


----------



## tequila sunrise

well thanks to ryan at scale lows, i FINALLY found me the toyota kit ive been lookin for. so i can start on another project. im in the same boat as SONOMA about deciding what color to do the ride. it DEFINATELY is gonna be flaked, i know that for sure.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

man u read my freakin mind..i put a set of ignition wire on it last nite that was----ORANGE...LOL.

So now i think im gonna go with metalspecks orange or something along the lines of that. I havent a $$ to my name, so that may take a few. Besides im still battling with body work on it, especially clearance of dual quads under the hood. :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 21 2008, 03:13 PM~11930296
> *man u read my freakin mind..i put a set of ignition wire on it last nite that was----ORANGE...LOL.
> 
> So now i think im gonna go with metalspecks orange  or something along the lines of that.  I havent a $$ to my name, so that may take a few.  Besides im still battling with body work on it, especially clearance of dual quads under the hood. :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> *




with the black wheels with orange lips????????? :biggrin: 

that would look bad as fawk bri............... and would move it up on my list! haha :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

brian did u put some styrene strips under it where u joined the roof??? if not do that maby even some tubes if u can do that with them bein hidden


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 20 2008, 03:48 PM~11919798
> *did you find different wheels? or the same ones?
> *


mix-lol

here they are(ik it doesnt look right but it aint muh fault no1 else has 3 other 24s like mine :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

damn neada find 3 more of the 24s those wheels killed it other than that its a nice build


----------



## SlammdSonoma

eeeeee yuck!...those rims have got to go. The rest of it looks good otherwise

Jake:, yeah i did put sytrene along the sides, its holing alright now and it might be a tad stiffer after i figure out how im running my rag top.

Jeff: orange lips eh? Ill have to see what i can do with it. Overall its gonna have gloss black, chrome silver & orange metal specks...this should come out good.
Oh, and wiring up the battery, adding the master cyl., air tanks & compressors getting done up shortly.

:biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk

messing around with a chassis and body from two dif trucks...i like it! and a crew cab im building for my girl!


----------



## lowridermodels

THEM TRUCKS ARE SICK BRO!


----------



## texasfunk

thanx homie! :biggrin: 
































































































:biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good guys


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Oct 22 2008, 07:37 PM~11944982
> *lookin good guys
> *


x2 looking good homies


Here's a couple of my projects  










Caprice body with an Impala's guts (2 door conversion)









And this is what I want it to look like when the conversion is done :biggrin: 











This is a quick build I am working on, hope to get it finished up by the weekend.

The mock up









Primer









I am detailing the interior tonight, this is what it looked like before I started.









A lot more projects in the works, more pics soon!!!


----------



## Diamond502

lookin good DYNASTY!!!!


----------



## josh 78

:thumbsup:


----------



## westempire




----------



## kykustoms

i like that ford empire


----------



## [email protected]

lookin good marcus.................... as always


----------



## lowridermodels

LOOKING GOOD HOMIEZ!


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Oct 23 2008, 02:06 PM~11953141-->
> 
> 
> 
> i like that ford empire
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]@Oct 23 2008, 02:26 PM~11953407
> *lookin good marcus.................... as always
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jeff  :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowridermodels_@Oct 23 2008, 02:30 PM~11953452
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIEZ!
> *


----------



## SlammdSonoma

any updates guys? ill try & take pics of the yota in a few for my update. Its come down to painting the bitch now pretty much.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

working on a monte and a 59 vert.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

heres a few pics..whats been done since the last pics was 

lower billet grille built
added gauges from a 49 merc coupe on dash
built steering wheel that tilts
added shifter
added wiring to engine, battery, and compressor wires
added tanks & comps to frame
added scratchbuilt exhaust
added sheet styrene to bed
added inner fenders to the front that goes to the ground
shaved firewall
put a tv in dash

PICS:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

should i build a surfboard for this build? it almost feels as if it need that look thrown to it...kinda that cali cruiser thing goin on.


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 24 2008, 06:00 PM~11966280
> *heres a few pics..whats been done since the last pics was
> 
> lower billet grille built
> added gauges from a 49 merc coupe on dash
> built steering wheel that tilts
> added shifter
> added wiring to engine, battery, and compressor wires
> added tanks & comps to frame
> added scratchbuilt exhaust
> added sheet styrene to bed
> added inner fenders to the front that goes to the ground
> shaved firewall
> put a tv in dash
> 
> PICS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




WOW THATS SIC LOOKIN...WHAT COLORS ARE U GOIN FOR?


----------



## importmadness

here is a quick build i did...hope u guys like it
*in primer*








*painted*

















*built*


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Jeff *wants to buy* this sooo bad..LOL..that its goin metalspecks orange or a silver base with 2 tone orange & light tan..wheels will be a 2 tone of gloss black & orange from the body


----------



## SlammdSonoma

must be the duplicolor 3 step paint kit eh?


----------



## ElRafa

Clean work Guys


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 24 2008, 11:13 PM~11967406
> *Jeff *wants to buy* this sooo bad..LOL..that its goin metalspecks orange or a silver base  with 2 tone orange & light tan..wheels will be a 2 tone of gloss black & orange from the body
> *




:biggrin: :yes: looks sick as fawk bri! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

lookin good bri i like the grille and import that charger looks good

i got my stuff from phatras so i should b able to get the f150 painted soon and start assembly


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 25 2008, 06:00 AM~11968303
> *Clean work Guys
> *


X-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 24 2008, 08:14 PM~11967417
> *must be the duplicolor 3 step paint kit eh?
> *


yeah it is..


----------



## westempire

A little more progress :biggrin: 

Got everything painted on the 50... detailing the engine & dash tonight, also starting the foil work!!!














































more to come soon


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## josh 78

:thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 i ran out of paint tho  but this part looks good!! :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk

something i started a while back..most of the cutting was already done..just added a tonneau because i cant cut anything and the inside ofthe bed was unfinished..so i just painted this..and here it is so far..53 ford flipnose pro touring. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Oct 26 2008, 01:49 PM~11975868
> *something i started a while back..most of the cutting was already done..just added a tonneau because i cant cut anything and the inside ofthe bed was unfinished..so i just painted this..and here it is so far..53 ford flipnose pro touring.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



good to see your still kickin bro :biggrin: 

and this whip is bad as fawk :biggrin: nice work


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yo jeff, looks like me n u gonna have a lil 70 monte build off huh? :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 26 2008, 01:01 PM~11976317
> *good to see your still kickin bro :biggrin:
> 
> and this whip is bad as fawk :biggrin:  nice work
> *


thanx homie. :biggrin: heres some better pics.

i added the motor from a 99 silverado with blower. :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Oct 26 2008, 12:10 PM~11976379
> *thanx homie.  :biggrin:  heres some better pics.
> 
> i added the motor from a 99 silverado with blower. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn, this is tight ! i like this !


----------



## lonnie

lookin good guys


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 26 2008, 03:03 PM~11976334
> *yo jeff, looks like me n u gonna have a lil 70 monte build off huh? :biggrin:
> *



you wanna run it? :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk

anyone got a old shcoolchevy body? 56-late 70 or a 55 cameo to trade for this ford body? i dnt really want to use it..


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 24 2008, 06:00 PM~11966280
> *heres a few pics..whats been done since the last pics was
> 
> lower billet grille built
> added gauges from a 49 merc coupe on dash
> built steering wheel that tilts
> added shifter
> added wiring to engine, battery, and compressor wires
> added tanks & comps to frame
> added scratchbuilt exhaust
> added sheet styrene to bed
> added inner fenders to the front that goes to the ground
> shaved firewall
> put a tv in dash
> 
> PICS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHOWING STRONG, this will be a great build.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 26 2008, 04:08 PM~11976735
> *SHOWING STRONG, this will be a great build.
> *



and look even better sittin on my shelf :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

i bet it is , i really like that last pics i wana see how the roof is going to come out


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 26 2008, 02:54 PM~11976646
> *you wanna run it? :biggrin:
> *


how bout u run it lol


----------



## texasfunk

added the front bumber from a 93 chevy 1500..straightened it up a bit..looks better..im liking this body a little bit more...added a fuel cell..and maybe airtank..make the bed look a bit better..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

u shouls get a phantom grille for that thing.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 26 2008, 04:14 PM~11976767
> *how bout u run it lol
> *



dont be skurred........... its only plastic  

im just playin bro............ due to the fact that its cold as piss up here, i cant paint shit right now anyways


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 26 2008, 01:13 PM~11976761
> *i bet it is , i really like that last pics i wana see how the roof is going to come out
> *



you and me both...im still lost on it...i had an idea for it but it didnt come out like i planned, so its sitting for my next idea


----------



## kykustoms

damn nice ass projects guys...

i got the 97 painted got 6 days to finish might not get to do all the details i wanted but itll get done in time...


----------



## Diamond502

:thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise

k i got the kit from scale lows and started the primer, sanding it and such. keepin this one old school lowrider, so no hacking. here's a starter pic.








nothing special, but when it's all done the old school lowriders are gonna have a flashback


----------



## chris mineer

that f150 is sick..keep em comein


----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Oct 27 2008, 01:38 AM~11981222
> *that f150 is sick..keep em comein
> *


x-2 :thumbsup: like that color combo


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Oct 26 2008, 08:48 PM~11978994
> *damn nice ass projects guys...
> 
> i got the 97 painted got 6 days to finish might not get to do all the details i wanted but itll get done in time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 :0 WOW


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Oct 27 2008, 05:17 AM~11982225
> *x-2  :thumbsup: like that color combo
> *


x3....ride is sick...


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 27 2008, 02:50 PM~11982493
> *x3....ride is sick...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

holy shit jake..its got paint!! it might get done after all!!


----------



## kykustoms

yea got what 4 days its hella cold right now yesterday was a good paint day dunno if it will get cleared in time but it will b done


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## tequila sunrise

that 64 is gonna be a good build...can already see it!!


----------



## lowridermodels

YOU GUYS GOT SOME SICK ASS BUILDS!


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 27 2008, 08:29 PM~11990093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 no , well what are you going for, that good old American Muscle ?
should make it a bel air iv never seen a 64 one (modle)


----------



## Diamond502

looks like he's gonna lowerit as much as he can and throw them rims on it/.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yeah its gonna be kinda muscle its inspired by minis "troubled child" 63, it reminded me to go outside my lowrider-donk box. so i got the kit today and i want to paint it red, with either white or ghost flames...also will be bagged/


----------



## 2lowsyn

gato go ghost, did you see the one they did on a show called "choped cut rebuild " ?
they did something like that to a 64 impala.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yeah im getting some ideas from that car, its kinda based on it just a little.


----------



## Diamond502

:thumbsup: DyNaStY


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 27 2008, 08:40 PM~11990271
> *yeah im getting some ideas from that car, its kinda based on it just a little.
> *


ah im on the same page as you now. i still feel it should be a lowlow , BUT you gota think out that damn box sometimes, and go with your gut.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 27 2008, 11:29 PM~11990093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE START HOMIE


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 28 2008, 06:15 AM~11992746
> *NICE START HOMIE
> *


X2, & X3


----------



## SlammdSonoma

just a few days away guys..everyone getting there trucks done? Its gonna be a good close one. 

As for mine, im tryin to find a damn parts store that sells metal specks orange--theres red, blue, green but no orange! Not even a red/orange in touch up paints! So im completely stopped now!


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 28 2008, 03:31 PM~11995752
> *just a few days away guys..everyone getting there trucks done?    Its gonna be a good close one.
> 
> As for mine, im tryin to find a damn parts store that sells metal specks orange--theres red, blue, green but no orange!  Not even a red/orange in touch up paints!  So im completely stopped now!*



hno: 
hno: 
hno: 
hno: 
hno: 
hno:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 28 2008, 03:31 PM~11995752
> *just a few days away guys..everyone getting there trucks done?    Its gonna be a good close one.
> 
> As for mine, im tryin to find a damn parts store that sells metal specks orange--theres red, blue, green but no orange!  Not even a red/orange in touch up paints!  So im completely stopped now!
> *


go on line and order that shit mayne!

metal specs orange is the color for that man! :biggrin: 

or have the parts store order the metal specs orange for you  as long as they carry the duplicolor line, they should be able to order it for you


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 28 2008, 03:31 PM~11995752
> *just a few days away guys..everyone getting there trucks done?    Its gonna be a good close one.
> 
> As for mine, im tryin to find a damn parts store that sells metal specks orange--theres red, blue, green but no orange!  Not even a red/orange in touch up paints!  So im completely stopped now!
> *


mines comin along slow...... so whats the completion date? end of nov right :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 look what i did


----------



## kykustoms

damn SS that paint looks great...

i got the interior done and some other stuff


----------



## Diamond502

K-Y

are u on LDC?


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 28 2008, 07:34 PM~12000009
> *K-Y
> 
> are u on LDC?
> *


what lol

im on THC lmao :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

low down creations

forum bob black made...


----------



## kykustoms

o lmao no im not this is the only site i go to anymore


----------



## Diamond502

he just started it, it has its own section for slammed trucks, u should check it out... i love it there...

http://www.lowdowncreations.proboards.com/index.cgi?


----------



## tequila sunrise

i just had to do it...i know i should be concetrating on the caprice, but i had to do it...started mocking shit up on the toyota. not the wheels im gonna put on it, but to give u guys an idea of where im going on this


----------



## regalistic

nice... did you make the cap?


----------



## tequila sunrise

and my dad bought some new shoes for my sister's escalade that's still in the works.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Oct 28 2008, 09:02 PM~12001931
> *nice... did you make the cap?
> *


no, came with it. took me a long time to find one, got it from SCALELOWS.com. i don't have the patience to fabricate stuff. if i did i would get DEEP into it, not come out of the garage for weeks, smellin all b.o., full grown beard, loose 15 lbs from not eating, no sleep. just let me listen to my led zeppelin and i'll be fine...but a man's gotta work


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 29 2008, 01:04 AM~12001945
> *no, came with it. took me a long time to find one, got it from SCALELOWS.com
> *


got ya i was looking for one awhile back and didnt have any luck. i no i know were to go.


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 29 2008, 12:59 AM~12001900
> *i just had to do it...i know i should be concetrating on the caprice, but i had to do it...started mocking shit up on the toyota. not the wheels im gonna put on it, but to give u guys an idea of where im going on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats clean


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah definitely lookin good.

If i had a credit card i would order it online...i try to steer clear of plastic with money attached to it. Gets me in a helluva problem!! I also have a model show the 8th of Nov. that this, suprified, sikness & the others are gonna be at. They havent been shown publicly to anyone.

Also, everyone of Dynasty should check out Low Down Creations, its a good lil website, still new --ya can still smell the paint fumes--. Ive started a place for Dynasty to show off their finished rides, and the rest of the site is dedicated to just *US, the modelers*.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Please welcome Chris Isjerman (spelling) to our round table guys!! show us some of your stuff man!


----------



## importmadness

congrats chris.welcome to DYNSATY


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 29 2008, 12:11 PM~12006014
> *Please welcome Chris Isjerman (spelling) to our round table guys!!  show us some of your stuff man!
> *


x2 and welcome Chris


----------



## westempire

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 28 2008, 10:59 PM~12001900
> *i just had to do it...i know i should be concetrating on the caprice, but i had to do it...started mocking shit up on the toyota. not the wheels im gonna put on it, but to give u guys an idea of where im going on this
> *




















:wow: :wow: *I really like this tequila  *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise

i have an idea of a color, but i can't go to pegasus till my next paycheck when i get a car and take a 1/2 hr drive to my home away from home and get what i need.


----------



## chrisijzerman

Thnx guys 

Here we go with my current list :biggrin: 

My elcamino cabrio

























My 59' impala









































My glasshouse

























My 57' Bel Air

























My Hilux

















My dodge truck , forgot wich one though ...









And my Tahoe









I got a few more but cant find any pictures of them :uh: 

Hope you guys like them


----------



## COAST2COAST

nice builds homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

congrats chris................... do the name dynasty good bro


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 28 2008, 08:06 PM~11998511
> *:0 look what i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what clear bro?

looks damn good none the less


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Oct 28 2008, 10:38 PM~12000058
> *what lol
> 
> im on THC lmao :biggrin:
> *




bahahahahahahahahaha your a funny dude jake!

he means the new lowrider site low down creations!

go check it out bro


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 29 2008, 12:59 AM~12001900
> *i just had to do it...i know i should be concetrating on the caprice, but i had to do it...started mocking shit up on the toyota. not the wheels im gonna put on it, but to give u guys an idea of where im going on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




this is gonna look bad as fawk! nice work mike


----------



## regalistic

welcome chris... builds are lookin nice


----------



## [email protected]

whats up fellas................... for those that dont know, there is another lowrider site out there for just the model car world

http://lowdowncreations.proboards.com/index.cgi

sign up and join the fam


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 30 2008, 09:30 AM~12013604
> *whats up fellas................... for those that dont know, there is another lowrider site out there for just the model car world
> 
> http://lowdowncreations.proboards.com/index.cgi
> 
> sign up and join the fam
> *


X2

its fun over there


----------



## chrisijzerman

Sure is


----------



## SlammdSonoma

sweet lookin build chris..welcome to the clan. Let the plastic fly guys!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Oct 29 2008, 09:25 PM~12011720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow: I really like this tequila  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



yeah thats a good one. I tried to stay in the old school pattern for that one but had to go new school paint, and a cool targa replacable top.

















possible to get the color of this truck!


----------



## [email protected]

SHOW OFF :biggrin: J/K BRI


----------



## regalistic

alright ya'll it my b-day feel free to send gifts to : 915 3rd st. cincy oh 45215 ... lmao 

:roflmao: now its quitin time... time to tie one on... uffin:


----------



## kykustoms

nice builds chris and welcome to dynasty


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

happy birthday homie!!!! have a good 1!!


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 30 2008, 02:29 PM~12017466
> *happy birthday homie!!!!  have a good 1!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## envious

i stretched the fenders a 1/4 in to make room for the motor and then stretched the chassis 1/4in in the rear to get the w/b back.


----------



## [email protected]

DAMN................ NICE WORK JIM  


I HAVE ONE QUESTION THO......... AND THIS ALWAYS KEEPS ME FROM CUTTING SHIT UP, BUT HOW DO YOU KNOW WHERE TO MAKE CUTS? LIKE ON THE FENDERS AND HOOD!

I WOULDA NEVER THOUGHT OF CUTTING SHIT UP THE WAY YOU DO :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 30 2008, 05:29 PM~12017466
> *happy birthday homie!!!!  have a good 1!!
> *


thanks


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Oct 30 2008, 11:29 PM~12021106
> *thanks
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY E  

HAVE A GOOD ONE BRO.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 30 2008, 11:41 PM~12021321
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY E
> 
> HAVE A GOOD ONE BRO.
> *


already did lol .... now its time to pass out :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Oct 30 2008, 11:45 PM~12021389
> *already did lol .... now its time to pass out :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



HAHAHA I WAS GONNA SAY, SHOULDNT YOU BE OUT GETTIN PLASTERED?


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 30 2008, 11:53 PM~12021510
> *HAHAHA I WAS GONNA SAY, SHOULDNT YOU BE OUT GETTIN PLASTERED?
> *


plastered no i got to be at workin in the morning but..... well you no ...lol


btw fuck heinz ward


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Oct 31 2008, 12:00 AM~12021605
> *plastered no i got to be at workin in the morning but..... well you no ...lol
> btw fuck heinz ward
> *




hahahaha just because he broke homies jaw, doesnt mean you have to cry about it! hahahahahahaha

best blocking WR in the nfl hands down!

dont fawk with the burgh bro.............. just move here and hop on


----------



## texasfunk

got a little done..been slow..cant hardly do anything..drawing flames with thin sharpie..gunna lay some kandy over it..got rid of tilt front end..and did tilt hood instead..added tank..and first two bag lines..'


----------



## [email protected]

looks damn good funk


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 30 2008, 11:31 PM~12022585
> *looks damn good funk
> *


thanx homie..i may have some broken fingers..but im still laying it down for dynasty! :biggrin: 


finally got back around to some things..im gunna get ur 2 pillar pods and some subs n amps out for you here soon


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Oct 31 2008, 01:34 AM~12022607
> *thanx homie..i may have some broken fingers..but im still laying it down for dynasty! :biggrin:
> finally got back around to some things..im gunna get ur 2 pillar pods and some subs n amps out for you here soon
> *




no rush bro.............. im not stressin at all, take your time man, you know where to reach me


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 31 2008, 06:31 AM~12022585
> *looks damn good funk
> *


X.2 :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisijzerman

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 30 2008, 10:31 PM~12022585
> *looks damn good funk
> *


X-2


----------



## kykustoms

i like the effie funk u should use a ford motor tho lol


----------



## kykustoms

finished the f150


----------



## [email protected]

thats bad as FAWK jake!  


hella nice work!


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Oct 31 2008, 04:01 PM~12027828
> *i like the effie funk u should use a ford motor tho lol
> *


lol..yea..the kit came with a chevy motor also..so i got no ford motor at all to put in this thing! lol

and damn!!! that truck is fuckin sick!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## kykustoms

thanks homies


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Oct 30 2008, 10:17 PM~12022487
> *got a little done..been slow..cant hardly do anything..drawing flames with thin sharpie..gunna lay some kandy over it..got rid of tilt front end..and did tilt hood instead..added tank..and first two bag lines..'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that is tight bro good to see you back and in force


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 1 2008, 12:23 PM~12033008
> *that is tight bro good to see you back and in force
> *


thanx homie! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damnit guys..everything lookin pretty good in Dynasty's corner!!!!

Ok, so ya got like lil less that 4 hours on the east coast clock. I gotta get some of your best pics in for this poll..so give me what you have (finished or not) & we'll see whos the V.P. of this place!


----------



## kykustoms

i thought there was a month left on the dynasty truck build off...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

oh yeah...damnit..what the hell... 

this halloween shit is gettin to me obviously!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 2 2008, 09:13 PM~12042390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how you do it bro?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

do what? :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 2 2008, 10:26 PM~12043142
> *do what? :biggrin:
> *



looks like some gold (blue) leaf swirl or somethin...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

oh its candied silver leaf. custom made since i cant afford the real stuff.


i took 1200 grit sandpaper and made lil lines at the same angle on a piece of foil and put it on the car, i coulda left it chrome but i wantd blue so i candied it.


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 2 2008, 10:48 PM~12043340
> *oh its candied silver leaf.  custom made since i cant afford the real stuff.
> i took 1200 grit sandpaper and made lil lines at the same angle on a piece of foil and put it on the car, i coulda left it chrome but i wantd blue so i candied it.
> *



ah ok..looks damn good... i like that bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin:
foilin the rest of it now


----------



## texasfunk

heres a camaro i started this morning..kinda bored..the g/f woke me up early..and didnt feel like working on anything else right now..so i started this..first time with candy..painted it aluminum..drew on some flames..came out crappy..but im satisfied..laid down duplicolor metalcast red..used half the chassis from a pro street pontiac..motor is from kit..cut off old oil pan..and put chrome oil pan and valve coves from parts box..parts box intake..parts box rims and tires..


----------



## texasfunk




----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Nov 2 2008, 10:52 PM~12043393
> *heres a camaro i started this morning..kinda bored..the g/f woke me up early..and didnt feel like working on anything else right now..so i started this..first time with candy..painted it aluminum..drew on some flames..came out crappy..but im satisfied..laid down duplicolor metalcast red..used half the chassis from a pro street pontiac..motor is from kit..cut off old oil pan..and put chrome oil pan and valve coves from parts box..parts box intake..parts box rims and tires..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




FUNK....you puttin it down homie.....that came out badass.... You doin better bro?


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Nov 2 2008, 10:56 PM~12043443
> *FUNK....you puttin it down homie.....that came out badass.... You doin better bro?
> *


thanx homie! im trying!
and hell yea! doin much better..some broken finger getting healed up..thts why flames look like shit! cant hold pen right..lol..and when i need stuff cut i get my bro..mark it..and let him do it..lol :biggrin: thanx for asking homie


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Nov 2 2008, 10:58 PM~12043471
> *thanx homie! im trying!
> and hell yea! doin much better..some broken finger getting healed up..thts why flames look like shit! cant hold pen right..lol..and when i need stuff cut i get my bro..mark it..and let him do it..lol :biggrin:  thanx for asking homie
> *




nice.. i think it gives it a ghost look..came out nice.. No prob homie. just good to see ya back in tha swing


----------



## customcoupe68

thats some wet-wet candy too dog!!! that testors?


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Nov 2 2008, 11:02 PM~12043517
> *thats some wet-wet candy too dog!!! that testors?
> *


haha..thanx homie..and nah..its from duplicolor..its like a metal cast..kind of like a transparent color to anodize stuff..


----------



## [email protected]

looks damn good funk!

shoulda stuck with the blower set up tho


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 2 2008, 11:26 PM~12043726
> *looks damn good funk!
> 
> shoulda stuck with the blower set up tho
> *


thanx homie! i really wanted to..butim building it for my girl..so she makes the calls..and didnt want me to cut the hood..lol..so i had to down grade..and the motor with a blower was orange..and didnt feel like taking it apart to paint it candy..so i just built another. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

http://lowdowncreations.proboards.com/inde...splay&thread=74


post em up fellas


----------



## texasfunk

:biggrin: interior and motor..put as much candy red as i kuld without it looking ridiculous :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

lookin good funk! motor came out nice, what do u use for your spark plug wire


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 4 2008, 06:10 AM~12053644
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Paint is nice homi.......... :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lookin pretty sweet man.

Im layin paint down today as well. The xplorer interior has been sprayed out in testors white lightning, i still need fiery orange. And Flaming orange over white primer on the hood of the yota--it sparkles a lot!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 4 2008, 09:34 AM~12055497
> *Paint is nice homi.......... :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i got paint on the whole damn thang now. Needs another coat but you'll get the idea. I wanted far more brighter than this, but im not complaining about it.


----------



## Diamond502

hey slammed, check the DMCC topic on LDC and PM me over there about your thoughts...


----------



## texasfunk

something im thinking about doing.. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

DAIIMMM!!!!!!!! That would be kick ASS! I say go for it!!


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 5 2008, 06:51 PM~12073543
> *DAIIMMM!!!!!!!! That would be kick ASS! I say go for it!!
> *


thanx homie! i just need to get a monster truck for the susp. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

lookin good brian finally some paint lol

funk i like it raised but neads bigger wheels...would be badass with some semi wheels stuffed in those tires


----------



## kykustoms

heres a quick one i did painted and foiled it one day and finished the next was bored almost did it a donk lmao
























and i got the 64 for the dynasty sanded and primered after the first mud hopefully one more coat and ill get it in paint


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Nov 5 2008, 07:39 PM~12074011
> *lookin good brian finally some paint lol
> 
> funk i like it raised but neads bigger wheels...would be badass with some semi wheels stuffed in those tires
> *


yea it would!! but i am having so much trouble hunting down some semi wheels!!!


----------



## kykustoms

yea i searched forever and ended up buyin a semi for some now i nead to get out one of my old dually projects lol


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Nov 5 2008, 09:58 PM~12075622
> *yea i searched forever and ended up buyin a semi for some now i nead to get out one of my old dually projects lol
> *


lol..yea..i jst dnt want to buy a whole kit for them! cuz i really need some to finish this project by sat! lol..but i dnt want to waste a full kit! and..no money...just to ship if someone wants to trade..lol


----------



## regalistic

i got some of the interior fabed up on the mini today, i will get some pics up as soon as the primer drys


----------



## regalistic

not the best pic but it will work, i smoothed the doors and added some patterns. mabe an enclosure for the subs, custom conaole and added a new gauge panel..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn, like the door idea. Definitely diferent!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 6 2008, 05:52 PM~12082055
> *not the best pic but it will work, i smoothed the doors and added some patterns. mabe an enclosure for the subs, custom conaole and added a new gauge panel..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




cant watch fooball, so you need to do something with your time :biggrin: 


j/k E :biggrin: looks damn good bro


----------



## regalistic

watch out now , we on a roll ... and we aint gonna lose this weekend ...lol


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 7 2008, 03:24 AM~12087684
> *watch out now , we on a roll ... and we aint gonna lose this weekend ...lol
> *


*dey?*</span>


:dunno:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Nov 7 2008, 03:26 AM~12087701
> *dey?</span>
> :dunno:
> *


damn, i can't take 2 of you motherf*@ckers in her damn!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: 

but its cool we still got one more shot at ya this year, and hey you never no


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 7 2008, 03:29 AM~12087727
> *damn, i can't take 2 of you motherf*@ckers in her damn!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> but its cool we still got one more shot at ya this year, and hey you never no
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

TTT...second page!!

got a new project underway..envious will dig it since he has one. A friend of mine--V.P. of the 1:1 car club has a 94 Ranger layin frame that he just finished applying bags all around & a complete notch built by himself. He also has/had a 90's ranger model..i which now have in my hands. He gave me a set of HH 20's, which ill probably use.

my buddy's 1:1:


----------



## [email protected]

geterdone bri :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 7 2008, 03:29 AM~12087727
> *damn, i can't take 2 of you motherf*@ckers in her damn!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> but its cool we still got one more shot at ya this year, and hey you never no
> *




you know we travel in packs :biggrin: 

we have a tough game this week man, just found out millers out, i think starks is out, ben might not play, we have alot of cats out this week.

if you guys were playin us this week E i might have to worry :biggrin: 


so what we gonna bet the next time we play? you gonna put up that regal or what?? :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 8 2008, 11:40 PM~12101870
> *you know we travel in packs :biggrin:
> 
> we have a tough game this week man, just found out millers out, i think starks is out, ben might not play, we have alot of cats out this week.
> 
> if you guys were playin us this week E i might have to worry :biggrin:
> so what we gonna bet the next time we play?  you gonna put up that regal or what?? :biggrin:
> *


i dont no about that i aint feelin quite as confident as i was at the begining of the year


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 8 2008, 11:55 PM~12101948
> *i dont no about that i aint feelin quite as confident as i was at the begining of the year
> *




 eww hes skurred! :biggrin: your were just sayin anything can happen right? well lets test that shall we?


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 9 2008, 12:14 AM~12102043
> *  eww hes skurred! :biggrin:  your were just sayin anything can happen right? well lets test that shall we?
> *


that was before palmer was out for season... but what you got to put up....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 9 2008, 12:38 AM~12102185
> *that was before palmer was out for season... but what you got to put up....
> *



them wheels for that van


----------



## [email protected]

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: [email protected], Linc



whats up fool?


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 8 2008, 09:42 PM~12102220
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: [email protected], Linc
> whats up fool?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 9 2008, 12:40 AM~12102208
> *them wheels for that van
> *


your on .... i could use the wheels...lol (what type are they again)


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 9 2008, 12:44 AM~12102235
> *your on ....  i could use the wheels...lol  (what type are they again)
> *


1301's the real wire wheel look, they just need cleaned up alil


----------



## regalistic

well start cleaning them homeboy uffin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 8 2008, 10:47 PM~12102265
> *1301's        the real wire wheel look, they just need cleaned up alil
> *


u know ima sucka for some 1301s... 


HIT ME UP!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 9 2008, 12:49 AM~12102284
> *u know ima sucka for some 1301s...
> HIT ME UP!!
> *




nah i got a deal goin with homie E over there !

i cant  this deal has been in the makeing for about 3 months now haha


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 9 2008, 12:59 AM~12102364
> *:uh: :biggrin:
> *




dont worry bro................ i heard you got a phat ass set of 26's over there! :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

well i decided to go with these wheels for the build off mini


----------



## texasfunk

well..the dynasty buildoff is comin to a close soon..and i gotone truck done..but it isnt anything to stand up alone..so i got back to one..fingers feel good and finally got to work!! built an adjustable suspension and new frame!


----------



## texasfunk




----------



## regalistic

lookin good funk


----------



## CHR1S619

THAT COOL!! NICE FRAME & SUSPENSION :thumbsup:


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by regalistic+Nov 9 2008, 01:48 AM~12103370-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good funk
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHR1S619_@Nov 9 2008, 01:52 AM~12103386
> *THAT COOL!! NICE FRAME & SUSPENSION :thumbsup:
> *


thanx guys! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

always cool work in here guys :nicoderm:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 9 2008, 03:48 AM~12103370
> *lookin good funk
> *




x-2,3,and 4 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: [email protected], Linc, CNDYBLU66SS


we got us a ninja fellas..................... oldskoo in the cut :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## [email protected]

^^^ looks damn good bro....................... where them wheels at?


----------



## regalistic

paint does look real nice... i got to get some of that clear, i picked up some of that colorplace clear last night...


i hit up the hardware store to make some airbags today, here they are just set together without any glue or anything yet. i think they look good...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

what the heck did you make that with? looks pretty good.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 9 2008, 03:10 PM~12105168
> *paint does look real nice... i got to get some of that clear, i picked up some of that colorplace clear last night...
> i hit up the hardware store to make some airbags today, here they are just set together without any glue or anything yet. i think they look good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




please do share E :biggrin: what did you use to make them?


----------



## regalistic

i will take some pics of the parts and podt them up later... but i used a pop rivet, 2 rubber washers, 2 metal washers and thats all... just started looiking through the washer bins til i found something that looked like it would work p


----------



## regalistic

ok here s the parts... just slid one of the metal washers onto a full rivit, followed by the rubber piece with round end down, reversed the prosess for top part and put just part of a second rivit onto the existing rivit to hold it all together it took about 10 seconds


----------



## [email protected]

thats a good aired up bag!!! nice work bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 9 2008, 01:01 PM~12106302
> *thats a good aired up bag!!! nice work bro
> *


 :0 :0 x-2


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 9 2008, 11:26 AM~12105809
> *i will take some pics of the parts and podt them up later... but i used a pop rivet, 2 rubber washers, 2 metal washers and thats all... just started looiking through the washer bins til i found something that looked like it would work p
> *


what is it called on the package? or was it in some bins?


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 9 2008, 07:17 PM~12106369
> *what is it called on the package? or was it in some bins?
> *


it was actually behind the counter in a box of pieces that had fallin out of bags. but i did ask if they would have more if i needed and he said yeah. so i can double check on exactly what they if you would like.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 9 2008, 07:50 PM~12106540
> *it  was actually behind the counter in a box of pieces that had fallin out of bags.  but i did ask if they would have more if i needed and he said yeah. so i can double check on exactly what they if you would like.
> *





yiz zir................ go check and get a size and name


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thats what i was thinkin...nice aired up bag. cool stuff E


----------



## regalistic

thank ya thank ya....only thing is i needed to make some laid out bags...lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 9 2008, 08:10 PM~12106659
> *thats what i was thinkin...nice aired up bag.  cool stuff E
> *


sup homie.you went to tha show on sat.i had missed it.i realy needed yo go.i got back and it was to late. :angry:


----------



## regalistic

well i got 2 sets done tonight 1 with them aired up one slammed










not bad i guess :dunno:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 9 2008, 11:05 PM~12109581
> *well i got 2 sets done tonight 1 with them aired up one slammed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not bad i guess  :dunno:
> *


not bad at all!
you want to trade something for a set just like that ^ :biggrin: pm me.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 10 2008, 01:05 AM~12109581
> *well i got 2 sets done tonight 1 with them aired up one slammed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not bad i guess  :dunno:
> *



take a bow ! nice work bro............ you still have my addy? :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 10 2008, 01:48 AM~12109955
> *take a bow ! nice work bro............ you still have my addy?  :biggrin:
> *


thanks dropped... yeah i still got


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 10 2008, 08:41 AM~12110927
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like lots of projects.... lol lookin good though man


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 10 2008, 08:41 AM~12110927
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




nice wheels :biggrin: haha looks good bro


----------



## texasfunk

painted the frame and motor...candy wet! lol..its candy red over aluminum


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 10 2008, 06:41 AM~12110927
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




nniiccceeee


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 10 2008, 06:46 AM~12110932
> *looks like lots of projects.... lol  lookin good though man
> *


 :0 :biggrin: i have so much more...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 10 2008, 09:35 AM~12111565
> *nice wheels :biggrin:  haha looks good bro
> *


 :biggrin:

i was just starin at all of my cars and realized like 3 were missin... i came in the computer room and BAM i saw that red 76 drop... i was like OH YEAH!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 10 2008, 07:40 PM~12115780
> *:biggrin:
> 
> i was just starin at all of my cars and realized like 3 were missin... i came in the computer room and BAM i saw that red 76 drop... i was like OH YEAH!!!
> *




:biggrin: looks good! hook it up


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

already workin on it... :biggrin: i just need 2 more skinny tires to get em all on...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 10 2008, 09:21 PM~12116841
> *already workin on it... :biggrin: i just need 2 more skinny tires to get em all on...
> *




for what?`


----------



## kykustoms

lookin nice funk that frame looks sick red


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 10 2008, 07:30 PM~12116943
> *for what?`
> *


the ones that came with them is too FAT!!! if u got big rims, skinny tires and ya rims is tuckd then u all good!! i have 2 skinnys i just need 2 more!


----------



## regalistic

so work was alittle slow today and i decided to e creative.... and got an idea to do this, istill need to file all the edges but its "DYNASTY" ya'll better watch out ...


----------



## low4oshow

nice


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 9 2008, 07:05 PM~12109581
> *well i got 2 sets done tonight 1 with them aired up one slammed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not bad i guess  :dunno:
> *


how big are they? outside diameter?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 11 2008, 01:01 AM~12120183
> *so work was alittle slow today and i decided to e creative.... and got an idea to do this, istill need to file all the edges but its "DYNASTY" ya'll better watch out ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




send me your addy again............... ill send you some razors to shave :biggrin: 


j/k bro............. that plaque looks sick! what is it?


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 11 2008, 01:34 AM~12120676
> *how big are they? outside diameter?
> *


they are a 16th under a 1/2"


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 11 2008, 02:51 AM~12121563
> *send me your addy again............... ill send you some razors to shave  :biggrin:
> j/k bro............. that plaque looks sick! what is it?
> *


ha ha... i made out of a product called durabond. it brushed gold alum with a plastic core that i cut with a jig saw and the letteres are just vynal


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 11 2008, 09:46 AM~12122297
> *ha ha... i made out of a product called durabond. it brushed gold alum with a plastic core that i cut with a jig saw and the letteres are just vynal
> *




:0 looks good bro


----------



## lowridermodels

NICE RIDES HOMIEZ!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 guess who finished a frame & motor last night?


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 11 2008, 02:16 PM~12126419
> *:0 guess who finished a frame & motor last night?
> *


I give up! who!? :dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ass :uh:

i would show y'all but i cant!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 11 2008, 12:12 PM~12127076
> *I give up! who!?  :dunno:
> *


x-2 tell us already dammit :angry: suspense is killin me :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## regalistic

:thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i have a lil xmods corvette i got yesterday and im thinkin bout these rims for it :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 11 2008, 09:35 PM~12129569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 that 76 is is gving me ideas for 74


----------



## [email protected]

no sleepin in hurr :biggrin: 




TTMFT


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 12 2008, 04:01 PM~12136817
> *no sleepin in hurr :biggrin:
> 
> *


TTMFT


----------



## regalistic

hey dynasty club members i am currently getting a price together from one of my venders at work on getting about 10 of these done only smaller, about 8" long and laser cut for perfect edges. i would also add model car club on the plaque. my question is. would any be interested in getting one if i can get that at a resonable price, thinking between $10 and $20.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## SlammdSonoma

Erik, i cant see the pic ( parent places run on dial up) :uh: , and id be interested but i got a 1 of a kind coming my way---somewhat free via Jeff ([email protected]) & kustombuilder for Dynasty.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 12 2008, 11:29 PM~12140392
> *Erik, i cant see the pic ( parent places run on dial up) :uh: , and id be interested but i got a 1 of a kind coming my way---somewhat free via Jeff ([email protected]) & kustombuilder for Dynasty.
> *




yea if KB ever hits me up...................


----------



## regalistic

i can get the plaques for $10 each, that would include shipping. ANYONE in here interested?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 12 2008, 08:57 PM~12140751
> *yea if KB ever hits me up...................
> *



no shit!! i got the models all boxed up & ready to ship if KB can get his head outta his ( | )


----------



## tequila sunrise

lookin good


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 12 2008, 09:03 PM~12140124
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


in case you cant tell what the first pic is, have theleaping deer flocked out in the rear dash!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 11 2008, 08:14 PM~12130015
> *i have a lil xmods corvette i got yesterday and im thinkin bout these rims for it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAY I GOT SOME OF THEM XMODS lol 

dont really dig the 64 on them rims but for sum reason its off the hook like that cant wait to see it done.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 13 2008, 11:17 PM~12150859
> *no shit!!  i got the models all boxed up & ready to ship if KB can get his head outta his ( | )
> *




yea tell me about it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## MKD904

Candy, what is the blue tape? The ride looks good.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

its sposed to be a tint strip but i didnt do it right, but i dont got no other windshields so w/e


----------



## MKD904

It doesn't look back....maybe just redo it in a shade of grey or black....not blue...you could do it purple and make it look like the cheap tint some people have.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

doesnt look back?

and how can i get it off? its all laquer.. last time i tryed to do it with nail polish remover and it turned the plastic purple/// paint thinner eats plastic..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ive done somethin like this before & did something to what others thought would be a dumb idea, but i sanded it off with a fine grit sandpaper & took out my polishing kit & repolished the window back to the original...you could try it, but be forewarned it may not work. Ive only done it once though and its been a few (10) years


----------



## [email protected]

wake up fools


i havent seen a build in weeks


----------



## envious




----------



## Diamond502

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 13 2008, 09:25 PM~12150950
> *in case you cant tell what the first pic is,  have the leaping deer flocked out in the rear dash!!!
> *


*impala* :biggrin: 
nice work!


----------



## texasfunk

did some body work..added the blower back..worked on chassis som more..molding in an escalade back bumber.


----------



## josh 78

Damm Looking good.........


----------



## midnight5

> _Originally posted by envious_@Nov 18 2008, 09:05 PM~12195394
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice looking Mustang. Can't wait to see this one finished. Can you post pics of how you did the hood.

midnight5


----------



## STREETRACEKING

i do not like fords but that bitch looks like it would go!


----------



## texasfunk

wow! really? 2 pages back...  well TTMFT!!!!
heres some pics of what i had on the bench today


----------



## 2lowsyn

dont hide that muststang show that bitch in progress. it looks fucking bad ass.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

decided to switch it up on the 4, here it is now:
















:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## LUXMAN

:0 Man you guys are puttin in some serious werk !!!! TEXASFUNK IM LOVIN THAT DUALLY :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TO ALL YOU GUYS


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

*"Quality Not Quantity"**

u know how we do it homie!*


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 21 2008, 11:32 PM~12226636
> *:0 Man you guys are puttin in some serious werk !!!! TEXASFUNK IM LOVIN THAT DUALLY  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: TO ALL YOU GUYS
> *


thanx homie! i ditched the frame..its gunna be all custom..its gunna be for my girl though..so its going to be candy pink or purple..im not sure..but it will still be badass! haha.. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 22 2008, 01:35 AM~12226671
> *"Quality Not Quantity"
> 
> u know how we do it homie!
> *




thats what i like to see :biggrin: 


nice work fellas


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

u know it homie, i get slower with every build remembering that quote


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Nov 18 2008, 07:00 PM~12197276
> *did some body work..added the blower back..worked on chassis som more..molding in an escalade back bumber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lookin sick homie.... nice bags


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 22 2008, 12:34 PM~12229630
> *lookin sick homie.... nice bags
> *


thnx homie. got them from the best. :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

64 is lookn really good like that.

still waiting on that mustang :dunno:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 22 2008, 02:34 PM~12229630
> *lookin sick homie.... nice bags
> *




:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

that dooley is badass funk i c u finally got some semi wheels looks killer


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah, where'd u get those wheels at? i have a dually/ promo build comin up that i wanna seriously get laid out. :biggrin: 

Ive also been out of town for work thats why i havent been on here to say anything. Looks like Dynasty is still strong no matter if im here or not. Looking real good all round guys!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 :0 :0
my room was painted like this for a reason :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman

Hey guys , I'm still alive! :biggrin: 

Started reworking my Chevy tahoe...

















And yeah , I'm keeping the spokes red..
Kinde like the color combo


----------



## chrisijzerman

Nice work to the rest of the homie's btw


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lookin good chris..glad to see ya postin it up in Dynasty homie.


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Nov 22 2008, 05:04 PM~12231014-->
> 
> 
> 
> that dooley is badass funk i c u finally got some semi wheels looks killer
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx homie..going to get back on this one once the chop is done
> <!--QuoteBegin-SlammdSonoma_@Nov 22 2008, 05:41 PM~12231206
> *yeah, where'd u get those wheels at?  i have a dually/ promo build comin up that i wanna seriously get laid out. :biggrin:
> 
> Ive also been out of town for work thats why i havent been on here to say anything.  Looks like Dynasty is still strong no matter if im here or not.  Looking real good all round guys!!
> *


thanx man. they are from the revell peterbuilt..a friend of mine bought it for some parts...and didnt need the wheels..so he gave them to me..tires aresome low pros from a dub city die cast.


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Nov 23 2008, 07:32 AM~12234360
> *Hey guys , I'm still alive!  :biggrin:
> 
> Started reworking my Chevy tahoe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah , I'm keeping the spokes red..
> Kinde like the color combo
> *



:wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Nov 23 2008, 07:32 AM~12234360
> *Hey guys , I'm still alive!  :biggrin:
> 
> Started reworking my Chevy tahoe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah , I'm keeping the spokes red..
> Kinde like the color combo
> *




looks bad as fawk chris.......................... keep it comein bro


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Nov 23 2008, 05:32 AM~12234360
> *Hey guys , I'm still alive!  :biggrin:
> 
> Started reworking my Chevy tahoe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah , I'm keeping the spokes red..
> Kinde like the color combo
> *


Nice hoe, not really diggin the red rims tho, everyman for him self tho right... 
Should build it as a Xmas hauler :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Nov 23 2008, 05:32 AM~12234360
> *Hey guys , I'm still alive!  :biggrin:
> 
> Started reworking my Chevy tahoe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah , I'm keeping the spokes red..
> Kinde like the color combo
> *


 :0 u inspired me to go work on mine!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol..way to go chris..got some of the guys in Dynasty bustin a move to build somethin.


----------



## CAMbo35

i jus started this a couple nites ago its chopped, sectioned, frenched antenna head lights and tail lights not finshed but the body works almost done


----------



## Diamond502

:wow:

:cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969

:0 :0 nice work fellas


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thats just plain badass! i bout bought that kit...now i definitely wanna build it..just like that.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

quote=CAMbo35,Nov 23 2008, 07:15 PM~12239527

i jus started this a couple nites ago its chopped, sectioned, frenched antenna head lights and tail lights not finshed but the body works almost done

























i like the way it looks in these pics best.....


----------



## chrisijzerman

Thanks for the kind words guys :biggrin: 

Got the Tahoe done this moring...


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Nov 24 2008, 04:01 PM~12241272
> *Thanks for the kind words guys  :biggrin:
> 
> Got the Tahoe done this moring...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks Nice......... :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Nov 24 2008, 11:01 AM~12241272
> *Thanks for the kind words guys  :biggrin:
> 
> Got the Tahoe done this moring...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




man that bitch is smooth.

nice work bro


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

real nice chris !!!!!!!!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Nov 24 2008, 10:01 AM~12241272
> *Thanks for the kind words guys  :biggrin:
> 
> Got the Tahoe done this moring...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very clean build,looks like santas got a new sled...


----------



## customcoupe68

looks good homie. the intenas look a lil too big..maybe moved a little further back down the fender...other than that, paint came out cool, body work came out very nice, and the wheels are the perfect touch. good job homie. Im working on a 54..hopefully ill get pics up


----------



## customcoupe68




----------



## SlammdSonoma

u gonna scribe the door lines back in? it'll make it look a ton better


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Nov 24 2008, 08:01 AM~12241272
> *Thanks for the kind words guys  :biggrin:
> 
> Got the Tahoe done this moring...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



not sure i get the red and green care to explain?


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Nov 24 2008, 08:01 AM~12241272
> *Thanks for the kind words guys  :biggrin:
> 
> Got the Tahoe done this moring...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all i can say is dam


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 02:32 PM~12244408
> *not sure i get the red and green care to explain?
> *



there isnt a thang to explain except its done & built to stun!


----------



## chrisijzerman

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Nov 24 2008, 02:32 PM~12244408
> *not sure i get the red and green care to explain?
> *


Becose I can and theres no limitations :biggrin:


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Nov 24 2008, 03:14 PM~12244875
> *Becose I can and theres no limitations  :biggrin:
> *


point made


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 24 2008, 01:04 AM~12240226
> *quote=CAMbo35,Nov 23 2008, 07:15 PM~12239527
> 
> i jus started this a couple nites ago its chopped, sectioned, frenched antenna head lights and tail lights not finshed but the body works almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like the way it looks in these pics best.....
> *



looks just like the one I was building!! I gotta dig it out!


----------



## CAMbo35

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 24 2008, 12:04 AM~12240226
> *quote=CAMbo35,Nov 23 2008, 07:15 PM~12239527
> 
> i jus started this a couple nites ago its chopped, sectioned, frenched antenna head lights and tail lights not finshed but the body works almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like the way it looks in these pics best.....
> *


yea i like it alot in those pics ill prolly finsh the body work up and scuff it up to make it look ratted out like that


----------



## SlammdSonoma

downright low man..looks right on the $$$


----------



## lowridermodels

sweet 53!


----------



## CAMbo35

thanks guys ive always have loved old school rods done just like that i actually had a 53 2 door no post just like the model that i planned on doing all of this to the reall car but i ended up sellin it because i didnt have the money to finsh it and no place to store it... im really regreting it now maybe some time down the road i might find another who knos.. haha now i jus wish i could find another one of these models because im having alot of funn building this one :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk

well...the 2nd year students in my college auto body class just finished their air brushing section...and one of them said he was never going to use it again..and sold it to me for 20 bucks. never used one on a model car before..but gotta start sometime!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Nov 25 2008, 03:51 PM~12254657
> *well...the 2nd year students in my college auto body class just finished their air brushing section...and one of them said he was never going to use it again..and sold it to me for 20 bucks. never used one on a model car before..but gotta start sometime!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




nice................... ill give ya 30 shipped :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 25 2008, 01:55 PM~12254681
> *nice................... ill give ya 30 shipped :biggrin:
> *


haha...well..next year im buying a new one for class..when i do..consider this yours if your still game.


----------



## twiztedplasticz

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Nov 24 2008, 08:01 AM~12241272
> *Thanks for the kind words guys  :biggrin:
> 
> Got the Tahoe done this moring...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



o chritmas tahoe o christmas tahoe

lol good job


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Nov 25 2008, 04:09 PM~12254792
> *haha...well..next year im buying a new one for class..when i do..consider this yours if your still game.
> *







:thumbsup: you know where to find me :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah, bugging everybody to buy their shit!...FOOLIO!! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:uh: ive had the itch to build lately..BUT I CANT! i think i have a 64 somewhere but i have no clue where it is! im gnna have it silver with blue patterns on top!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 25 2008, 06:06 PM~12255809
> *yeah, bugging everybody to buy their shit!...FOOLIO!! :biggrin:
> *




hahaha yo uknow it hahaha


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well id drop some pics on here, but photobuckets being a fuckwad...it wont let me upload period. Id show ya the 7/8's finished yota with orange/black rims (hehe)

and the really fucking low ranger im workin on.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 25 2008, 09:10 PM~12257344
> *well id drop some pics on here, but photobuckets being a fuckwad...it wont let me upload period.  Id show ya the 7/8's finished yota with orange/black rims (hehe)
> 
> and the really fucking low ranger im workin on.
> *




:0 :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

alright..photobucket it totally fucked up somehow--i did have almost 700 pics somewhere..they are all gone. Whatever.

Heres the latest shit:

this is what came to me in a adidas box..i have th engine, but its not goin in it, also it came with NO tailgate, and i built the body line on the rearend tonight & trying to scribe the upper body line into the 'gate. I think i may french in some 59 caddy lights somewhere back there.


























abnd the yota..i just finished putting the subs into it, i still gotta wire those up & put glass in it--and the rag top---if i can find some decent fabric for it--


----------



## Diamond502

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 25 2008, 09:25 PM~12257485
> *alright..photobucket it totally fucked up somehow--i did have almost 700 pics somewhere..they are all gone.  Whatever.
> 
> Heres the latest shit:
> 
> this is what came to me in a adidas box..i have th engine, but its not goin in it, also it came with NO tailgate, and i built the body line on the rearend tonight & trying to scribe the upper body line into the 'gate.  I think i may french in some 59 caddy lights somewhere back there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abnd the yota..i just finished putting the subs into it, i still gotta wire those up & put glass in it--and the rag top---if i can find some decent fabric for it--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





yota is bad as fawk bri..................................im clearin out space right now haha


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol...got a few lil things left to do to it...buts its considerably DONE. And right before the Dynasty build-off .....speakin of...everyone, repost your TRUCK builds please!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

happy gobble gobble guys


----------



## SlammdSonoma

heres the 41...im goin old school with it. Its mocked up for now, but these are the rims..


----------



## [email protected]

where did you get t hem wheels foo?


----------



## Diamond502

41 Looks hella nice, bro!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

32 ford street rod 2 N 1


----------



## chrisijzerman

Lol guess my tahoe did good since its being quoted over 3 pages :biggrin: 

Here's what im working on atm , Some truck im doing into a hopper  


























Going to get all the electronc stuff 2morrow or saturday...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 27 2008, 01:17 AM~12270672
> *32 ford street rod 2 N 1
> *




:werd:


----------



## chrisijzerman

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Nov 27 2008, 08:45 AM~12273677
> *Lol guess my tahoe did good since its being quoted over 3 pages  :biggrin:
> 
> Here's what im working on atm , Some truck im doing into a hopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to get all the electronc stuff 2morrow or saturday...
> *


Since it whas the last post of the last page...


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Nov 27 2008, 08:45 AM~12273677
> *Lol guess my tahoe did good since its being quoted over 3 pages  :biggrin:
> 
> Here's what im working on atm , Some truck im doing into a hopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to get all the electronc stuff 2morrow or saturday...
> *


Nice work Dutchie


----------



## CustomFreak

dam nice modells in here i like them trucks all :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Nov 27 2008, 08:45 AM~12273677
> *Lol guess my tahoe did good since its being quoted over 3 pages  :biggrin:
> 
> Here's what im working on atm , Some truck im doing into a hopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to get all the electronc stuff 2morrow or saturday...
> *


damn i think this one is getting hot ! go on !


----------



## [email protected]

WAKE UP DYNASTY[/u]


its cold in here


----------



## lowridermodels

LUV THAT D50!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Nov 27 2008, 07:45 AM~12273677
> *Lol guess my tahoe did good since its being quoted over 3 pages  :biggrin:
> 
> Here's what im working on atm , Some truck im doing into a hopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to get all the electronc stuff 2morrow or saturday...
> *


i love the old school shit!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

you guys got me motivated on doing a truck...so here is an update on my toyota. i think im gonna buy me another truck to build after this. (depends if i get another kit for xmas or b-day, my b-day is xmas eve, so we'll see)


----------



## lowridermodels

LUV THAT YOTA!


----------



## tequila sunrise

thanks. i want to get as much as i can done today before my girlfriend and daughter stop by for a visit. now i REALLY want to get this done and see how it comes out hno:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 1 2008, 01:40 PM~12301593
> *thanks. i want to get as much as i can done today before my girlfriend and daughter stop by for a visit. now i REALLY want to get this done and see how it comes out hno:
> *




get crackin mike................... shits lookin real good


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeap..somethin bout a tailgate..and the bed thingie that attracts em. LOL Just more room than in a backseat to do things... :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

foiled and cleared


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 2 2008, 02:58 AM~12309640
> *foiled and cleared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lookin good mike  

maby a clear or color matched lexan window for the top of the cap in the back?

just a thought


----------



## josh 78

:thumbsup: tequila sunrise LOOKS GOOD


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 1 2008, 11:06 PM~12309680
> *lookin good mike
> 
> maby a clear or color matched lexan window for the top of the cap in the back?
> 
> just a thought
> *


maybe, but you'll see what i have in mind


----------



## MTX686

Some pinstriping would give it a 90s flavor. But the truck looks awsome bro!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 2 2008, 03:22 PM~12312971
> *maybe, but you'll see what i have in mind
> *




hno:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 2 2008, 11:29 AM~12313050
> *Some pinstriping would give it a 90s flavor. But the truck looks awsome bro!
> *


yep, waiting for this coat to dry, then do some messing around with some striping. some blue and purple is what i'm thinking


----------



## SlammdSonoma

while i been gone out of town...i been bringing up some fascinating ideas in my mind..one of which has been in mind for nearly 6 months. Luckily with the last model show i went to i found my donor(s) kits. This truck has been mimicked a few other times, this is my spin on a *LONG* overdue project called : Crewzer

Heres pics:



































yes, count it..3 full chevy doors...and i may not use the dually bed--i have a long bed lyin round from the promo i cut up earlier. :biggrin: So keep your eyes peeled for this one..it will pop up now & again, i dont see this one being finished very soon, as most of my ideas come with time.

And one of the trucks i cut up was this one:


----------



## [email protected]

:around: :around:   hno:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol...im comin out big in 09...so yall watch the hell out :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Nov 27 2008, 08:45 AM~12273677
> *Lol guess my tahoe did good since its being quoted over 3 pages  :biggrin:
> 
> Here's what im working on atm , Some truck im doing into a hopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to get all the electronc stuff 2morrow or saturday...
> *


looks like fun there. 

and that black and red truck up top , WOW that is long. ever thouht about a pool ?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well im thinkin i could make it a lil longer by adding the longbed onto it & add the pool there..LOL. Not sure what im gonna be doin. It will be a 4 door when im done tho.


----------



## EVIL C

And one of the trucks i cut up was this one:








[/quote]





NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i loved that truck and u cut it up :tears:


----------



## MKD904

Did you ask for a camera for Christmas.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Love the rides, but the pix SUCK!!!.......

Keep us posted.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

have a good cam..not mine..& they have to be DL 'd to adifferent comp & then i have to DL onto a CD then up to the other computer...too much of a P.I.T.A. man!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> And one of the trucks i cut up was this one:


NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i loved that truck and u cut it up :tears:
[/quote]


lol, its been sitting in a drawer for 4 years w/o a frame, wheels or engine..had a good paint job, but i wanted it to go somewhere....

i still have the bed, if ya want it..LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Guy,s id like you to welcome Tonioseven to the club...

Welcome to Dynasty man! Now you can really show off...we wont mind :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 congrats homie.
slammd i second "Im comin out big in 09 so yall better watch the hell out!"
:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol...good deal SS..cant wait to see it.


----------



## [email protected]

congrats homie  


its about time shit starts to heat up in hurr :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 3 2008, 11:40 AM~12323782
> *while i been gone out of town...i been bringing up some fascinating ideas in my mind..one of which has been in mind for nearly 6 months.  Luckily with the last model show i went to i found my donor(s) kits.  This truck has been mimicked a few other times, this is my spin on a *LONG* overdue project called : Crewzer
> 
> Heres pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, count it..3 full chevy doors...and i may not use the dually bed--i have a long bed lyin round from the promo i cut up earlier. :biggrin:    So keep your eyes peeled for this one..it will pop up now & again, i dont see this one being finished very soon, as most of my ideas come with time.
> 
> And one of the trucks i cut up was this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



do u still have the bed for this....if so would u want to sell it..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol...which bed? i have the promo longbed and the white/green shortbed left over.


----------



## importmadness

sorry i have been postin much..i just got married and im movin up to las vegas next month..so i have been kinda on a really bad building block right now...i will keep you guys posted on some stuff im buildin but as right now im waitin and start fresh next year....

i will totally understand if u guys dont want me to be in the club cuz i havent been posted my builds as of late.. 


JR
Dynasty Az chapter


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hey..dont down yourself lil man..we know ur around & about & congrats on the marriage...i hope it lasts longer than my last..lol. Do what you gotta do...i got plans to turn this club around in a positive way...'09 is when Dynasty comes out of its shell & becomes a top spot to be.


----------



## importmadness

thanks that means alot man...i was thinkin about maybe gettin some club shirts...i know ppl who make shirts..i will try my best to get some photos up before i moved...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

sounds cool man...


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 3 2008, 01:34 PM~12325430
> *Guy,s id like you to welcome Tonioseven to the club...
> 
> Welcome to Dynasty man!  Now you can really show off...we wont mind :biggrin:
> *


POST THE BUILDS!!! :wave: 

AND IF ANYONE CAN HELP ME 
i broke the damn drive shaft on my truck, if anyone has an extra drive shaft for the hilux and will be willing to help me out and ship me one i'd GREATLY appreciate it. otherwise i'd have to buy another kit and i don't want to spend so much for a shaft. i tried to epoxy the damn thing together and then glue, but it's not as strong.


----------



## MTX686

.can i join this club?.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 4 2008, 01:59 AM~12330941
> *POST THE BUILDS!!! :wave:
> 
> AND IF ANYONE CAN HELP ME
> i broke the damn drive shaft on my truck, if anyone has an extra drive shaft for the hilux and will be willing to help me out and ship me one i'd GREATLY appreciate it. otherwise i'd have to buy another kit and i don't want to spend so much for a shaft. i tried to epoxy the damn thing together and then glue, but it's not as strong.
> *



hey mike................... clean the epoxy and glue off the shaft, rough up the ends that need to be glued with some sand paper, then drill like 2 small holes in both ends, then take a cut a straight pin and put it in one hole and re-epoxy, and stick together  

in order for those two peices to hold up, they must be straight pinned and epoxyed together


----------



## tequila sunrise

ok, but what also broke is the "U" that connects the shafts together.


----------



## tequila sunrise

it might be easier to just buy me another kit...fuck it


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 4 2008, 01:31 PM~12333967
> *ok, but what also broke is the "U" that connects the shafts together.
> *




AHHH well never mind then :biggrin: that wont work.

i thought you were talking about the shaft part


----------



## tequila sunrise

both shaft and the joint...i really did a number on the driveshaft


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 4 2008, 01:51 PM~12334144
> *both shaft and the joint...i really did a number on the driveshaft
> *



sounds like it man :biggrin: 

let me dig around, i might have one for ya, ill hit you up


----------



## SlammdSonoma

do u have any aluminum tube? cut it in half & superglue that bitch in place.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

also welcome aboard to our crew MTX686!!!

now show us your shit man!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I putting up a members roster, if your name isnt on it, PM me and ill make sure its updated. Heres the team of Dynasty--

SlammdSonoma
kyKustoms
WestEmpire
CndyBlu66SS
Texasfunk
Chrisijserman
Cambo35
Josh78
Tequila Sunrise
Aztek Warrior
Importmadness
SidewayzS15
Tonioseven
Envious
MTX686
Coast2Coast
just-a-doodz

This isnt in any kind of seniority order..just as what i could remember or find thruout the pages in the topic


----------



## MTX686

Hey guys thanks for letting me join this awsome club. You all got great build and i cant wait to learn form all of you.

Anyways hears my projects right now

My lux

























My elco just needs a set-up

















Hears an old skool riviara i built a long time ago


----------



## [email protected]

that elco is bad boi :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 17 2008, 02:02 PM~11111887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




REMEMBER THIS SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 4 2008, 11:12 AM~12334850
> *Hey guys thanks for letting me join this awsome club. You all got great build and i cant wait to learn form all of you.
> 
> Anyways hears my projects right now
> 
> My lux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My elco just needs a set-up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hears an old skool riviara i built a long time ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


welcome to the club!!! anything you need help with ask. everyone here is helpful and they have alot of talent and help out.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 4 2008, 03:17 PM~12336770
> *<span style='font-family:Arial'>PIECE OF SHIT is that? LOL, j/k on ya bro*


----------



## MTX686

Thanks yall. im grad to be a part of this club! i got the yota bed primmed but i need another coat of puddy.


----------



## MTX686

Yota










Im really thinking about making it a convertible. what yall think>?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 5 2008, 02:06 AM~12341560
> *Yota
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im really thinking about making it a convertible. what yall think>?
> *




do it up homie


----------



## MTX686

Thanks man. Thats what im more leaning to! Also wanted to do a walk through but id like to keep the bed tilt.


----------



## texasfunk

hey guys! srry havent been on for a while!! school and work have been kicking my ass!!! hen im moving and all my shits packed! so no work for a while! just wondering..when was the dynasty truck build off supposed to be over?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

the first of the month...nobody has said shit about it. i asked for everyone to post up their finished shit, but that went over like a floating titanic...


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 5 2008, 11:13 AM~12344171
> *the first of the month...nobody has said shit about it.  i asked for everyone to post up their finished shit, but that went over like a floating titanic...
> *


hmm...guess i missed ur post! havent been on much lately..but i'll post mine..i was way into this..i managed to finish one truck..but i read it was ok to post unfinished stuff..so here is the finished! and another!


----------



## texasfunk

heres the chop..did alot of work to this one..really really wnted to finish this one for the contest..but even now it looks good..may not be a winner..but shows my dedication i think! :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

whats up funk, hope all is well


----------



## COAST2COAST

NNIIIIIICCCCCEEEEEE! :thumbsup: 


AWESOME BROTHA


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lookin clean funk on both of em..very well built!

And id like to announce we have another newbie within our corral. Guys welcome COAST2COAST to the club.

Welcome to Dynasty man, now show off your shit. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

new pics of Crewzer, 18" tv in the dash & smaller one in the steering wheel. Floor on the inside is built, now i gotta configure the console & seats---seats will most likely be 2 sets of Lightning seats, cut down to fit.


----------



## chrisijzerman

Doesnt have a single thing to do with the models or the club , but just felt like showing what ive got 2day...

Dont really care if you guys hate it , I like it so im happy :biggrin: 









Ehm bling blow XD


----------



## SlammdSonoma

LOL..looks good chris..so are those like real diamonds or u fakin shit?


----------



## chrisijzerman

It's the best my 35 euros could get :biggrin: 
It has Zirconia Stones whatever that may be


----------



## [email protected]

:0 holy sheeeeeit bri! the interior tub looks good!

but what about the driveshaft hump?


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANKS FOR THE INVITE TO THE CLUB , GONNA REP IT PROUDLY :thumbsup: 

HERES WHATS ON MY BENCH AT THE MOMENT (SEEMS TO CHANGE EVERY OTHER DAY)


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Dec 5 2008, 07:36 PM~12347409
> *Doesnt have a single thing to do with the models or the club , but just felt like showing what ive got 2day...
> 
> Dont really care if you guys hate it , I like it so im happy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ehm bling blow XD
> *




that watch is bad as fawk :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 5 2008, 04:48 PM~12347490
> *:0  holy sheeeeeit bri! the interior tub looks good!
> 
> but what about the driveshaft hump?
> *


im workin on that...i gotta find a suitable engine to build around it..then the console comes into play. i like it, its not as hard as it looks now that ive done it. Besides tryin to slap 3 int. tubs together just wasnt gonna look right.


----------



## MTX686

Interior looks SICK slammed! Told ya thad work!

WELCOME TO THE CLUB COAST!


----------



## MTX686

Off with the roof


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 5 2008, 09:13 AM~12344171
> *the first of the month...nobody has said shit about it.  i asked for everyone to post up their finished shit, but that went over like a floating titanic...
> *


it took me a while to finally get the kit i wanted. now im screwed cuz now i have to get another kit to get a driveshaft.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 6 2008, 02:02 AM~12350891
> *it took me a while to finally get the kit i wanted. now im screwed cuz now i have to get another kit to get a driveshaft.
> *



i checked my shit cause i had one, and no drive shaft or suspension for that matter

sorry mikey


----------



## tequila sunrise

:tears: :tears: damn, everybody line up and just :buttkick: me for breakin shit


----------



## SlammdSonoma

bend over man...ill be happy to oblige. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 6 2008, 06:24 PM~12354193
> *bend over man...ill be happy to oblige. :biggrin:
> *




:ugh: :ugh: 


haha j/k bri............. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

leave it to you to act gay as hell. Foolio! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 6 2008, 06:54 PM~12354367
> *leave it to you to act gay as hell.  Foolio!  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


you shoulda known i was gonna say somethin :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

taks a brother to know a brother :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 5 2008, 11:02 PM~12350891
> *it took me a while to finally get the kit i wanted. now im screwed cuz now i have to get another kit to get a driveshaft.
> *


dam now that fucked up 4 real because yo truck made me make mine and i dont even like tham little ass d's but on tham mini trucks thay hard ass hell :biggrin:. hope 2 c some pics soon?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 6 2008, 07:19 PM~12354498
> *taks a brother to know a brother :biggrin:
> *




:yes:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

question: got a chevy cameo front end...should i swap front ends on my daully with it? Problem is it sticks up 1/8" higher than the other front end laid out.


----------



## MTX686

Lets see!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

havent a pic on here...just askin the damn question. I dont wnna cut it up outta proportion.


----------



## MTX686

Ah i thought you said you already checked it out. then no way! I know alot of people dont it but an escalade front would look sick with the loooong body


----------



## SlammdSonoma

naaa...tryin to get away from that. Everybody does that cuz its easy. I take the high road & do off the chart shit that makes peoples heads spin. Following the crowd just isnt for me


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 7 2008, 12:26 AM~12357685
> *naaa...tryin to get away from that.  Everybody does that cuz its easy.  I take the high road & do off the chart shit that makes peoples heads spin.  Following the crowd just isnt for me
> *



show me some pics homie


----------



## SlammdSonoma

im wanting to change that front end with somethin...i got a 72 chevy front end that could work, but no hood..350Z body that i could use..... the cameo if i cut the hood down...a stuebaker with no hood.... :uh: 


damnit, something will work


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thats one side of my burban DONE bishes!! :biggrin:

im proud of it


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 7 2008, 01:37 AM~12358066
> *im wanting to change that front end with somethin...i got a 72 chevy front end that could work, but no hood..350Z body that i could use..... the cameo if i cut the hood down...a stuebaker with no hood.... :uh:
> damnit, something will work
> *



72 chevy front would look sick


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 7 2008, 02:19 AM~12358313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats one side of my burban DONE bishes!! :biggrin:
> 
> im proud of it
> *



:wow: looks good bro!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thats a first, lol heres the toppppp


----------



## customcoupe68

i thought you said you were gonna put flake in it..


 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 bro i got 1 more suprise for u all


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

finished the whole paint/ foil job.
best foil job ive ever done


----------



## customcoupe68

hell ya bro. i cant really tell from tha pic, but i know nothing feels better then working with BMF and it working correctly!


----------



## customcoupe68

well , now that i think about it...there are a couple things that would feel better, LOL but good job dude


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yeah im gettin a new cam soon since the other one broke.. these are all cell pics..u wanna c the burban with rims on it?


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 7 2008, 02:36 AM~12358379
> *yeah im gettin a new cam soon since the other one broke.. these are all cell pics..u wanna c the burban with rims on it?
> *




if the paints dry=
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## customcoupe68

look like spokes? from whati can make out, looks like the pinstripe is gonna be crazy!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yup gold 24s


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## customcoupe68

nice. i like those, those are the ones i put on my cameo


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 6 2008, 11:20 PM~12357631
> *question:  got a chevy cameo front end...should i swap front ends on my daully with it?  Problem is it sticks up 1/8" higher than the other front end laid out.
> *


cut the bottom of the fenders off or better yet pancake the hood to make it line up with the cowl


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 7 2008, 05:18 PM~12360515
> *cut the bottom of the fenders off or better yet pancake the hood to make it line up with the cowl
> *




:wave: wud up jake :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah, that what im thinkin of doin is the pancake maneuver. Also i went to my 1:1 model meeting with ACME of Atlanta, which we ha d a xmas gift xchange..and guess what i got.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


A peterbilt wrecker..so now i got my rims...and i dont have to cut shit on the dually, they fit under the fender & it lays out! I used Honda Civic/ Hilux kit tires....talkin bout luckin it! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

forgot to mention, a guy from ACME is gonna give me a buttload of the flip flop alclad colors, so get in line if yall want these suckers..ill be geting those next months at the next meeting.

And finally, the same guy said i should put an Allison airplane engine in the dually...and hes gonna give me one of those as well. So i may not change the front out just yet...since thats a monster sized engine, im gonna have to stretch the front some for room. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 7 2008, 07:10 PM~12361425
> *
> 
> And finally, the same guy said i should put an Allison airplane engine in the dually...and hes gonna give me one of those as well.  So i may not change the front out just yet...since thats a monster sized engine, im gonna have to stretch the front some for room.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



That would be awesome to see.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yea..thats wht i thought. My eyes literally popped outta my head!


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 7 2008, 06:10 PM~12361425
> *forgot to mention, a guy from ACME is gonna give me a buttload of the flip flop alclad colors, so get in line if yall want these suckers..ill be geting those next months at the next meeting.
> 
> And finally, the same guy said i should put an Allison airplane engine in the dually...and hes gonna give me one of those as well.  So i may not change the front out just yet...since thats a monster sized engine, im gonna have to stretch the front some for room.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


when i bought that engine kit, i think it came with an allison as well..i doubt its the airplane motor though..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i dunno...ill just have to see.


----------



## customcoupe68

heres an idea...put the motor in the rear!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

if thats the case, then ill just use the engine out of either my Porsche Race car or the XJ220 Jaguar race engine.....

i wanna kinda keep it normal as far as running drive shafts & such---even though, using an Allison isnt NORMAL per say..lol


----------



## customcoupe68

lol not at all...ive never done anything like that before...but itd be sick


----------



## MTX686

i cant even tell what im looking at. Pics are tiny!


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 7 2008, 08:19 PM~12363446
> *i cant even tell what im looking at. Pics are tiny!
> *


x2 but that tahoe looks good.


----------



## MTX686

Wish the pics were better. kinda looks good lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Dec 7 2008, 09:21 PM~12363464
> *x2 but that tahoe looks good.
> *


correction: burban!!  :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

the suburban is my kinda style...FLAKED AND SPOKES :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 8 2008, 01:35 AM~12365226
> *the suburban is my kinda style...FLAKED AND SPOKES :biggrin:
> *



i love that look too !  



you find a drive shaft for that mini yet?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

obviously not eh?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Alright, got the Alcoa's underneath the dually laid out w/o hackin up the fender plastic---suprisingly enuf. Ill get pics up tomorrow if not tonight. The rims make it look sooo much lower. :biggrin: Also did some custom touches to the middle of the rim with a set of dummy headlights shaved down to make a bullet lookin cap for the front. Its got a coolness factor now.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

new pics:
front rim
























rear rim without the backspacer








and laid out w/o cutting fenders...i knew it could be done!


----------



## texasfunk

damn!!! sick rims!! where'd u get em?!


----------



## [email protected]

damn that mother fawker is long


lookin good bri


----------



## customcoupe68

putta jacuuzi in that joint


----------



## SlammdSonoma

the rims are from the peterbilt wrecker with civic/hilux tires..with a dummy headlight from a 49 merc shaved down for the bullet center cap. Lookin like some progress now, and i still got another set of Alcoa's comin my way via revell :biggrin: :biggrin:


if u pick up the newest minitruckin, it features a s-10 crew cab dually...it has a set of center caps that look like bullet style, thats what i was aiming for.


----------



## kykustoms

lookin good brian thats gonna be long as hell wonder if its longer than my 99


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i dunno..mines right at 13" long. Is that another unfinished one?


----------



## MTX686

Im waiting on parts for my Lux so i started a quick project


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 9 2008, 10:24 AM~12378598
> *i dunno..mines right at 13" long.  Is that another unfinished one?
> *


yea started in like 05 i started on the body work and it was so much sanding and i cut one big window on the driver side with only a pass side rear door so its a lil farther along than in the pics


----------



## kykustoms

mtx i like that crown vic my 1:1 is a 97 vic it looks tight on those billets


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Dec 8 2008, 10:08 PM~12375742
> *damn!!! sick rims!! where'd u get em?!
> *



PM ME,I GOT A SET STILL SITTING HERE WAITIN FOR YOU!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 7 2008, 09:37 PM~12365238
> *i love that look too !
> you find a drive shaft for that mini yet?
> *


:nosad: gonna buy blow some money on a kit that i really don't need anymore. ANYONE WANT TO BUY A HILUX KIT without driveshaft and rear end?


----------



## MTX686

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 9 2008, 08:35 PM~12384524
> *mtx i like that crown vic my 1:1 is a 97 vic it looks tight on those billets
> *



Thanks bro! Ive always wanted a 97 vic.


----------



## MTX686

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 9 2008, 10:36 PM~12386031
> *:nosad: gonna buy blow some money on a kit that i really don't need anymore. ANYONE WANT TO BUY A HILUX FRAME without driveshaft and rear end?
> *


What ya want?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i did a mockup of the dually last nite with seats in & a hot tub ( yes its in there), and i may not change out the front end now, as well im not gonna go wild on the engine. it looks better like it is. For most of the day ill be workin on the interior setup and figuring out of i wanna open the doors on it.


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 10 2008, 11:54 AM~12389142
> *i did a mockup of the dually last nite with seats in & a hot tub ( yes its in there), and i may not change out the front end now, as well im not gonna go wild on the engine.  it looks better like it is.  For most of the day ill be workin on the interior setup and figuring out of i wanna open the doors on it.
> *



awesome....for tha hotub, use some cotton balls to simulate the water/bubbles..

show us some pics!! i like this build yo


----------



## SlammdSonoma

actually imma build it so it can hold real water...thats better for model shows.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 9 2008, 10:47 PM~12386576
> *What ya want?
> *


sorry, i meant i have to buy the whole kit and rape the driveshaft and rear end from it. the rest i don't need...don't want more parts laying around. got enough of that.


----------



## tequila sunrise

where is everyone?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wave:


----------



## tequila sunrise

hopefully i can get a chance to go to pegasus and get some moe shit to finish up the truck. then im gonna get some paint to spray on some bodies that LINC sent for me to do for him. THANKS LINC FOR THE HOOKUP.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

good deal. sound pretty good

I got new pic up of Crewzer. I built the tub the other night but had to let it set for a day for the superglue to totally dry before i mesed with it..its reinforced from the outside so it wont flex. Today i built the top & part of the front console, still gotta build beside & in the second row of seats. I also have a pic of the difference between the wheels that come from the 359 pete & the wrecker pete...and believe me--theres a BIG difference.


























































left is the pete 359, right is the wrecker rims with tires









ill keep the wrecker rims on the dually, the other ones arent deep enuf for my liking. So i have an extra set im not using now...lol


----------



## kykustoms

looks good brian but wheres the driveshaft gonna go? guess you could make it front wheel drive lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

actually the driveshaft will go under the tub..i have 1/4" square tubing under the entire interior holding it up. Thats what im using for the frame. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

man thats sick as fuck bri..................... the bitch has a damn hot tub in it! you should throw in a phantom big screen in front of the hot tub :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

u can get cheap mp3/video players one of those screens would be a good working big flat screen...i got one at staples for 20 bucks im just waiting for the right project lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hah. i make my own. I may make a sliding t.v. that comes out between the rear seats for the hot tub. nd everyone kept sayin, put a tub in it, so i did. Now whatcha want me to do...drive the fuckin thing?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 11 2008, 05:24 PM~12403625
> *u can get cheap mp3/video players one of those screens would be a good working big flat screen...i got one at staples for 20 bucks im just waiting for the right project lol
> *



i would, but if i put one in it, i'd never get shit done. LOL


----------



## eastside1989

Nice job..You going to put some Girls in the Hot Tub when ya done?


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 11 2008, 04:43 PM~12403305
> *hopefully i can get a chance to go to pegasus and get some moe shit to finish up the truck. then im gonna get some paint to spray on some bodies that LINC sent for me to do for him. THANKS LINC FOR THE HOOKUP.
> *


No, thank you!! need some shit sprayed so i can build again! and i dont have anywhere to spray! And, you got some nice colors too! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 11 2008, 05:54 PM~12403389
> *good deal.  sound pretty good
> 
> I got new pic up of Crewzer.  I built the tub the other night but had to let it set for a day for the superglue to totally dry before i mesed with it..its reinforced from the outside so it wont flex.  Today i built the top & part of the front console, still gotta build beside & in the second row of seats.  I also have a pic of the difference between the wheels that come from the 359 pete & the wrecker pete...and believe me--theres a BIG difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> left is the pete 359, right is the wrecker  rims with tires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill keep the wrecker rims on the dually, the other ones arent deep enuf for my liking.  So i have an extra set im not using now...lol
> *


THIS IS BADD ASS BRO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i aim to please. still tryin to figure out the sliding tv idea. give me a day or two, ill have somethin badass come to mind on it. AS for girls in it, yeah..if i can find some small enuf. No fat chicks, the trucks already layin frame!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 11 2008, 08:45 PM~12406389
> *i aim to please.  still tryin to figure out the sliding tv idea.  give me a day or two, ill have somethin badass come to mind on it.  AS for girls in it, yeah..if i can find some small enuf.  No fat chicks, the trucks already layin frame!
> *


im sure you will find a way to do that t.v. with your skill :worship: . looks bad ass and it's not even done!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol...probably. i have an invision on how to do it. Now i goota just DO it.

Then after that, i gotta smooth out the bed & give it a good home to go along with all the other wickedness thats happenin with the rest of the long fucker.


And just think, i still gotta get a color(s) for the sucker. Any ideas?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Guy's please welcome Just-a-doodz to Dynasty. Hes got some cool rides.... Now show em off man!


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 12 2008, 11:00 AM~12411538
> *Guy's please welcome Just-a-doodz to Dynasty.  Hes got some cool rides....  Now show em off man!
> *


WELCOME TO THE FAMILY


----------



## COAST2COAST

welcome homie


----------



## SlammdSonoma

we are up to 17 members now. Lookin good thruout for all of us in 2008..can get a lot better for 09


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Dec 12 2008, 01:08 PM~12411658
> *WELCOME TO THE FAMILY
> *


Damn homie.....that was cool.Thanks to everyone especially the Dynasty members!!!I need a swift kick to the rear to motivate me to build more!!And the Dynasty members definately hold it down!!!Im going to post the link to my thread to check out where Im at right now.Once again.....thanks Dynasty for adding me to the Family!!Later guys.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=433263


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Dec 12 2008, 02:32 PM~12411896
> *Damn homie.....that was cool.Thanks to everyone especially the Dynasty members!!!I need a swift kick to the rear to motivate me to build more!!And the Dynasty members definately hold it down!!!Im going to post the link to my thread to check out where Im at right now.Once again.....thanks Dynasty for adding me to the Family!!Later guys.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=433263
> *




 congrats homie..................... do the name DYNASTY good!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i figured out how to do the t.v.. Its a big widescreen that pops up behind the hot tub, then hides back behind it. :biggrin: got it good & big!


----------



## aztek_warrior

welcome to dynasty homie............those ranflas look bad ass..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Dec 12 2008, 08:50 PM~12415389
> *welcome to dynasty homie............those ranflas look bad ass..
> *



aztek is like a ninja, he just lurks and then pops up to give a few words, then back to the shadows he goes :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah ive noticed that.. what a great ninja!! lol


----------



## MTX686

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 12 2008, 04:54 PM~12414880
> *i figured out how to do the t.v..  Its a big widescreen that pops up behind the hot tub, then hides back behind it.  :biggrin:  got it good & big!
> *


PICS!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 13 2008, 05:29 AM~12419285
> *PICS!
> *



by tomorrow


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 11 2008, 04:54 PM~12403389
> *good deal.  sound pretty good
> 
> I got new pic up of Crewzer.  I built the tub the other night but had to let it set for a day for the superglue to totally dry before i mesed with it..its reinforced from the outside so it wont flex.  Today i built the top & part of the front console, still gotta build beside & in the second row of seats.  I also have a pic of the difference between the wheels that come from the 359 pete & the wrecker pete...and believe me--theres a BIG difference.
> 
> 
> 
> left is the pete 359, right is the wrecker  rims with tires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill keep the wrecker rims on the dually, the other ones arent deep enuf for my liking.  So i have an extra set im not using now...lol
> *



u wanna get rid of the extra set?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

sure, but i dont have the backsides to it..you'll have to order those. i have two fronts, & 2 backs...easy to get em thru revell :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ok, u wanted pics..well i got em. 

































the t.v. retracts down into the wall behind the tub. Also, the console is done other than a few lil things. Now i gotta build arm rests, kick panels & such.


----------



## just_a-doodz

Damn the Crewzter is looking mean.Here is my former Chevelle street fighter....Its going to be a lowrider now.The roof has a rub mark from leaving it in the box...(damn it) and Ive got to fix the boo-boo on the front fender...anyway...

























This is was going to be a street rod but Im doing it as a low-low now.I think the paint suites that type of car better.Thanks for looking.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah, looks right on with those rims.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Dec 13 2008, 11:47 PM~12423787
> *Damn the Crewzter is looking mean.Here is my former Chevelle street fighter....Its going to be a lowrider now.The roof has a rub mark from leaving it in the box...(damn it) and Ive got to fix the boo-boo on the front fender...anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is was going to be a street rod but Im doing it as a low-low now.I think the paint suites that type of car better.Thanks for looking.
> *




lookin good mayne


----------



## SlammdSonoma

what up guys?


:wave: :wave:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wave: workin :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

on what?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

my red 64, had to be dunked and repainted, then repainted it and ddnt turn out right so now im goin with a whole new color, replicatin a homies ride hno:
btw, any of u guys got a 64 boot? :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

not me..the only 64 i have is a ford. LOL


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i have a rough setup for the frame on the crewzer, curved notches....still a ton to do. be paitent


----------



## customcoupe68

nice flakes in that chevelle


----------



## SlammdSonoma

new pics of sickness & orange crush...

Now yall can drool some


----------



## SlammdSonoma

and suprified from the NNL show here in ATL.


----------



## [email protected]

thats what the fawk im talkin about buddy :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

gad damnit..your droolin fool!


----------



## lowridermodels

NICE YOTAS FELLAS...KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

update, got 3/4 of the frame built today. Air bags done on the rearend, with hand bent brass tube. Most of all the bodywork is done, molded on the front bumper..painted it flat black to see the flaw's. I did this because after 2 coats of grey primer, the promo bodies still shown thru. Also frenched in a set of caddy tails on the rollpan. I gotta add the A-arms, steering stuff. Also made a piece for the t.v. so it blends with the interior. Frenched in an antenna on the driver side bed with moves in & out.


----------



## tequila sunrise

WELL i picked up a new toyota kit and got the driveshaft i needed. now i'm just waiting for the pumps&dumps and fuzzy fur to come in from scale dreams to get workin on the rest. I also got hooked up with a 66 and 65 impala,chevelle, 72 nova, 34 ford phaeton, and 3 sets of wheels from LINC...all for a trade to paint some cars for him. SO I'M GONNA HAVE SOME FUN :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 16 2008, 07:34 PM~12448152
> *WELL i picked up a new toyota kit and got the driveshaft i needed. now i'm just waiting for the pumps&dumps and fuzzy fur to come in from scale dreams to get workin on the rest. I also got hooked up with a 66 and 65 impala,chevelle, 72 nova, 34 ford phaeton, and 3 sets of wheels from LINC...all for a trade to paint some cars for him. SO I'M GONNA HAVE SOME FUN :cheesy:
> *





:0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn..got fixed up good eh?

ive been busy in the shop creating so many one off pieces i can remember them all. Im literally running out of ideas on it. I installed a sliding license plate at the front of the bed, works the same as the t.v.. I am redoing the tail lights, to just one caddy tail on both sides..on the dually fenders frenched in. :biggrin: got the entire front end done, so the wheels are set in place. Unfortunately only the driver side turns--the pass side got welded into place.  im gonna try 7 take pics shortly)


----------



## aztek_warrior

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 12 2008, 08:58 PM~12416368
> *aztek is like a ninja, he just lurks and then pops up to give a few words, then back to the shadows he goes :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yeah i wish i could stop by more often but don't 
have internet at my place, but don't worry im still building
when i get a chance.. Im glad that the club started by only like
4 people has grown to become what it is now and that its producing
some bad ass, high quality ranflas.............keep on building homies...  

next time i'll try not to forget my camara at home so i can post pics on 
some of the rides i've finished...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

new crewzer pics


----------



## [email protected]

:0 

holy shit thats fly bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yup yup


----------



## COAST2COAST

hell yeah brotha , truck looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## CustomFreak

that sickness is sick !!! :angry: 



























































thats why i like it much, keep posting :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

just a side, note. since the crewzer is literally a party within a truck. its hard to have fun without eating right? So i had the leftovers of a 454SS front end, so i built a trailer bar-b-q pit from it. Ill have some pics of it shortly. itss got the look & functionality of a grille. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

havnt posted my 4 in here... well not the blue one anyway lol


----------



## kykustoms

damn brian that dooleys lookin badass


----------



## lowridermodels

dooley lookin coo!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thanks jake, im on the last leg of this build, ill be grafting the entire tub to the sides of the truck for one snug fit....And now that the grille is nearly ready...lol. anyone wanna superbowl party with the truck???









































NEED GRILLE???


----------



## CHR1S619

I made a grill like that out of a 63 impala. Nice job


----------



## SlammdSonoma

you have any pics of it?


----------



## CHR1S619

Yup, I'll post them when I get home from work.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 16 2008, 06:02 PM~12449003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



im wanting this color..if not yellow. Not sure yet. Still lookin for a damn wild color


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 16 2008, 05:55 PM~12448925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



and that dually looks bad as hell draggin IMHO :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## [email protected]

that grill looks crazy bri............. i like it, but you should hit up revel and get another set of matching front wheels tho


----------



## just_a-doodz

Daaaamn Slammd.....that bish is looking good homie!!!


----------



## just_a-doodz

I sort of fixed my boo-boos on my chevelle.Ive got a looooong way to go BUT Im going to get this done to beat my builders block.Thanks for inspiration from ALL the Dynasty members!!!!Ive still got to decant the clear and apply it to try to match the colors better.Im going to fix the black around the engine bay next.Thanks for looking guys!!!!


































Since its cold here...lol....55 or less.....It might take me a minute to get more done.


----------



## kykustoms

chevelle looks cool i cant paint shit right now either so i havnt done alot lately besides a lil fab work on a few projects


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 18 2008, 11:45 AM~12464468
> *chevelle looks cool i cant paint shit right now either so i havnt done alot lately besides a lil fab work on a few projects
> *



X-2


----------



## MTX686

What did you do to the grill?!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 17 2008, 09:23 PM~12461057
> *you have any pics of it?
> *


----------



## MTX686

This should be done today










Anyone got pictures of an interior with photoetched seat belts? i need a little help


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 17 2008, 09:50 PM~12461412
> *that grill looks crazy bri............. i like it, but you should hit up revel and get another set of matching front wheels tho
> *



i got that set from the other truck i waited on...i can trade em out, easy.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 18 2008, 07:45 AM~12464468
> *chevelle looks cool i cant paint shit right now either so i havnt done alot lately besides a lil fab work on a few projects
> *


with it being pretty cold, i just crack the garage door open and turn on the propane heater. so far it works okay. i haven't gotten high yet


----------



## kykustoms

i wish i had a garage...my chicks dad said i could use his just havnt gotten over there to do it...if i didnt have 3 kids id just say fuck it and paint in the house lmao


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 18 2008, 04:09 PM~12468579
> *i wish i had a garage...my chicks dad said i could use his just havnt gotten over there to do it...if i didnt have 3 kids id just say fuck it and paint in the house lmao
> *


yeah same here, just open up the windows when im done :420:


----------



## tequila sunrise

okay, got me another kit to take the driveshaft and windows from (fogged up, too much glue spewed out :angry: ) here it is. 
















just waiting on fuzzy fur to come in then i can work on interior


----------



## [email protected]

heres a quick tip big mike............................ when puttin in windows,headlights,tail lights, grills, bumpers............ etc....... try some 5 minute epoxy, it has a crazy strong hold and it dries clear and will never fog your parts, even cleared parts  


that truck is lookin fly tho  nice work


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 18 2008, 09:35 PM~12471991
> *heres a quick tip big mike............................ when puttin in windows,headlights,tail lights, grills, bumpers............ etc....... try some 5 minute epoxy, it has a crazy strong hold and it will never fog your parts, even cleared parts
> that truck is lookin fly tho   nice work
> *


the epoxy i got doesn't fog windows either, but you can smell that shit 2 blocks away.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 19 2008, 01:49 AM~12472197
> *the epoxy i got doesn't fog windows either, but you can smell that shit 2 blocks away.
> *




shit use it.............. i use loc tight or just plain 5min epoxy, thats what it says on the tube  i use it as much as possible, and its very forgiveable too, you have 5 minutes befor it sets up, so thats plenty of time to get it where you need it ya know


----------



## tequila sunrise

true


----------



## tequila sunrise

'sup lowridermodels :wave:


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 18 2008, 09:55 PM~12472289
> *shit use it.............. i use loc tight or just plain 5min epoxy, thats what it says on the tube   i use it as much as possible, and its very forgiveable too, you have 5 minutes befor it sets up, so thats plenty of time to get it where you need it ya know
> *



USE THE TESTORS WINDOW MAKER GLUE...WORKS THE BEST...DRIES CLEAR..AND BONDS LIKE HELL!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 18 2008, 11:58 PM~12472332
> *USE THE TESTORS WINDOW MAKER GLUE...WORKS THE BEST...DRIES CLEAR..AND BONDS LIKE HELL!
> *


  GOOD SHIT THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 18 2008, 09:58 PM~12472331
> *'sup lowridermodels :wave:
> *


SUPP HOMIE...PM ME...


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 18 2008, 10:58 PM~12472332
> *USE THE TESTORS WINDOW MAKER GLUE...WORKS THE BEST...DRIES CLEAR..AND BONDS LIKE HELL!
> *


TRUE THAT i used it on my wagon and damn i cant pop the widows out for shit


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 19 2008, 01:58 AM~12472332
> *USE THE TESTORS WINDOW MAKER GLUE...WORKS THE BEST...DRIES CLEAR..AND BONDS LIKE HELL!
> *




why do you go ahead and send me some  


ill stick to what i know on this one, 5minute epoxy is some good shit!

it just sucks you gotta mix it up :uh:


----------



## MTX686

I wish you could see this better but im reppin DYNASTY on tha dashboard!










Finished pics in a min or two


----------



## EVIL C

we see it bro and it lookin good


----------



## MTX686

Here she is!










Thanks


----------



## kykustoms

vic looks good i like the color and the wheels are tyght on it makes me want some billets for my 1:1 lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

anyone recognize this build? 

















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 19 2008, 03:57 PM~12477833
> *vic looks good i like the color and the wheels are tyght on it makes me want some billets for my 1:1 lol
> *


Thanks man, i really like how they look on that car for some reason


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 18 2008, 09:58 PM~12472332
> *USE THE TESTORS WINDOW MAKER GLUE...WORKS THE BEST...DRIES CLEAR..AND BONDS LIKE HELL!
> *


i got that....somewhere in the garage....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i use the testors white glue...does the same damn thing. Works great, takes time to set but, cant beat it for finishing a ride. :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

what about micro kristal klear its some good shit


----------



## MTX686

ttt any updats?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

from me, no, kinda stuck on if i really wanna bug up the inside with more speakers or not, gotta make it a whole piece with the truck, then paint...then done.
:0 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

im working on several things!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

oh, i did lay a clear on my d-50 project..still looks like homemade shit on a stick. Needs a new color laid down on it. And laid down copper on my ranger project..different color for a cool lil beater.


----------



## MTX686

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 21 2008, 10:20 PM~12495055
> *from me, no, kinda stuck on if i really wanna bug up the inside with more speakers or not, gotta make it a whole piece with the truck, then paint...then done.
> :0  :biggrin:
> *



I think yellow would be sick for that truck, mabey 2-town with silver? I finnaly decided my lux will be black metalflake. Painted the chassie that color and did all the rest flat black


----------



## SlammdSonoma

my original plans was gonna be yellow/silver. With that means making the body perfect. Ive also looked at a light blue. I dunno.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

started workin on the interior, just to realize im not doen with the exterior. the truck has a new front end. And i dont have pics yet. Yall gonna shit tho. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

pic up, couldnt resist. I still gotta open the hood, but now i can add a bigger engine..maybe.

So this is what i have so far.
















dont mind the 4 holes, i was goin for a wild idea on the lights


----------



## Linc

haha! that car/truck is going to be sick!


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 19 2008, 08:52 PM~12478646
> *anyone recognize this build?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


THAT WOULD BE MINE...WHY?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i dunno lol just thought like bringin back memories from 07 :biggrin:
heres a new project.. well acutally old but o well


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 22 2008, 05:54 PM~12499853
> *pic up, couldnt resist.  I still gotta open the hood, but now i can add a bigger engine..maybe.
> 
> So this is what i have so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont mind the 4 holes, i was goin for a wild idea on the lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




holy shiiiet :0 homie didnt wanna do a esclade front clip, he went straight caddy :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

new old schoolin come to mind? in there man! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

forgot these two as well..reppin good ole Dynasty big & wet style. :biggrin: :biggrin: 


















and for your info. done with a blue sharpie with clear nail polish over that


----------



## [email protected]

rep it foo :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 22 2008, 02:54 PM~12499853
> *pic up, couldnt resist.  I still gotta open the hood, but now i can add a bigger engine..maybe.
> 
> So this is what i have so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont mind the 4 holes, i was goin for a wild idea on the lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think you need to go back to the other front end....Personally I don't like it at all....


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 22 2008, 02:53 PM~12500517
> *I think you need to go back to the other front end....Personally I don't like it at all....
> *


And I think u need to go back to ur little cubicle and eat ur cheese sandwich b4 u get caught on L.I.L.. :0 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 22 2008, 03:59 PM~12500584
> *And I think u need to go back to ur little cubicle and eat ur cheese sandwich b4 u get caught on L.I.L..  :0  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Look Train Man.....


----------



## tequila sunrise

wellll my computer took a shit so i can't post pics. But updates on the truck...working on the interior of the bed and work my way into the cab. it's gonna take some time but it will be worth it!!


----------



## MTX686

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 22 2008, 03:53 PM~12500517
> *I think you need to go back to the other front end....Personally I don't like it at all....
> *


Hate to admit it but i agree. AWSOME IDEA but it just dont look right. The rear end is lookin sweet tho! i like them lights are they old school caddy lights?


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 22 2008, 03:13 PM~12500036
> *holy shiiiet  :0  homie didnt wanna do a esclade front clip, he went straight caddy :0
> *


X2 thats crazy lookn.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

ur nutz


----------



## DELGADO74

good work guys, :thumbsup: heres one i painted


----------



## low4oshow

:0 got more pics


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Dec 23 2008, 08:23 AM~12505365
> *good work guys,  :thumbsup:                                                                                                                                                                                                                      heres one i painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PAINT LOOKS REALY NICE.......MORE PICS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just_a-doodz

As if I dont have enough kits I havent touched....lol.My wife gets me a gift card to a local hobby shop so I go get this....








And if you hevent seen the "new" AMT kits ....WOW!! I love them.

Plus some new paint....even though I cant paint right now....duuuuuhhh.

Imma do them both Kustom style.Later....and Merry Christmas to allllllll!!!!!!


----------



## MTX686

DAmn nice load bro!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

whats with the huge bent spring lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

some like, some dont. Ill take it for that it is. the other front end just wasnt doin it for me...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

off with the front end. goin back to normal, but since i have the front off, im sanding down & smoothing the firewall/lack of, while im doing so im changing out front ends from my shit pile. Guessing an integra front end wouldnt look right eh? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 25 2008, 01:29 AM~12521996
> *off with the front end.  goin back to normal, but since i have the front off, im sanding down & smoothing the firewall/lack of, while im doing so im changing out front ends from my shit pile.  Guessing an integra front end wouldnt look right eh? :0  :biggrin:
> *




go back to the truck front end bro  and make it a tilt front end  :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

H.O.L.Y. SHIT...can you like read minds or some shit? need to get your head checked man, i was thinkin the same thing. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 25 2008, 01:38 AM~12522069
> *H.O.L.Y. SHIT...can you like read minds or some shit?  need to get your head checked man, i was thinkin the same thing. :biggrin:
> *




 getter dun :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

dude if u like the lac frontend use it lol and dont use a integra frontend... lol id either go with the stock front with shaved corners and a phantom grille or a lade front


----------



## SlammdSonoma

naaa..im goin back to stock. tilt...something easy for now, since its my first one.


----------



## just_a-doodz

Finished getting all my Christmas stuff.I got all these kits with money I got from family and some new Testors one coat paint some Stephen King books and some other random shit.....
Already showed these....









Picked these up today.....the Ford Custom Covertible is a skill level 3 and the Sedan Delivery is a skill level 3.5.....never seen a 3.5.It is VERY nice though costs $30.00 Ive never paid that much for a kit b4 BUT it wasnt my money sooooo.









Backside of the Ford Convertible.Chassis looks really good.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

have fun pics comeing soon i c


----------



## tequila sunrise

:biggrin:


----------



## MTX686

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 25 2008, 04:19 PM~12525773
> *naaa..im goin back to stock.  tilt...something easy for now, since its my first one.
> *


Tilt front fo sho!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

man, i wish i could with it, getting the thing to actually sit in it took two days to fix. Now im having a lil bit of a pillar problem, i think ive marveled. Its possible to slice into it above the tires to do a tilt tho. I also gotta come up with some kind of wild cowl setup to keep my windshield in.

Forgot to mention, when i put the new fenders back on, i did a lil new thing to it--yall wouldnt have noticed. I dropped the front fenders 3" scale, & still have a 350 chevy laid under stock hood. I do intend on changing that with a NASCAR engine, more detail overall.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

alright new pics, not many.

I changed out the idea of a sliding tag, good idea, just too much sliding goin on in the area. frenched tag in the gate


















cut back the window pillars, lowering it a lil bit, looks better this way.
















lowered the fenders 3"scale, the body line on the fender is supposed to line up with the top of the door.. :biggrin: im tuckin lugs now :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lookin good bro....cleared my new camaro :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nicer job on the foil  awesome stripes


----------



## SlammdSonoma

TTT

new project comin to the table is the name of RS300... :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686

Hello yall!

Lucky me i got a new camera for xmas!
Hears whats goin on with my truck















































Custom dash and seats









But i bokr the piece on the right anyone got a spare?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 29 2008, 12:12 AM~12548937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pic in the back there :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686

:thumbsup:


----------



## MTX686




----------



## [email protected]

nice work on that mini man


----------



## MTX686

Thanks just hope someones got that piece


----------



## just_a-doodz

damn....glad someone is still geting down....My thread aint getting no love.You guys know the definition of a "Bomb".Post it.Later.


----------



## tequila sunrise

damn...people sleeping in this topic. WELL, here is an update on what im workin on
















close ups when i get more progress and accessories :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 niicee!!

heres mine on temps...


----------



## tequila sunrise

THE 1:1 63 YOU ARE DOING IS FROM ELITE CAR CLUB IN CALI...I USED TO BE IN THE BIKE CLUB FROM 1995 TILL 2002


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yeah im tryna get more pics.. can u help?


----------



## tequila sunrise

NEW PAGE!!!
well i hope i will be going to the majestics new years picnic here in cali. if i do and see the 3 i'll get as many pics as i can...interior, hydraulics, engine...the whole shabang to help you out. and what kinda clear are you using...looks very good


----------



## SlammdSonoma

wakey wakey...does anyone build in this thread anymore?


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 30 2008, 11:46 PM~12565659
> *wakey wakey...does anyone build in this thread anymore?
> *


LOL....man I wish I could.I mean I can do some fab shit but get pissed when I cant paint.I need to build a friggin paint booth or buy a damn heater for my garage.IF.....and I do mean IF its as nice tommorrow as it was today....Im going to put some paint on the chassis/interior of the Chevelle.Ill post pics of that .Later.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

sounds cool..im takin a small break from the crewzer, its just sittin for paint mostly, and some interior shit. Since then i been doing a *CAR* model. a *CAR* kit...geez, you can tell its killin me, but its 3/4 done if i quit sanding shit off of it.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 31 2008, 12:46 AM~12565659
> *wakey wakey...does anyone build in this thread anymore?
> *



its winter time bro :biggrin: 


shits slow :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

obviously...no biggie.

heres whats on my bench that i been bustin ass on for a day-or-3


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 31 2008, 12:15 AM~12566032
> *obviously...no biggie.
> 
> heres whats on my bench that i been bustin ass on for a day-or-3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ahhhh,I likes it I likes it.


----------



## just_a-doodz

Here is a workbench pic.Im trying to get some painting/assembly done on the Chevelle.

















fairly nice here today so I painted the chassi/bottom of interior black.Assembling Engine as soon as all the parts dry.

Damn that second pic was blurry.Ill do another in a few.


----------



## COAST2COAST

PUT IN SOME WORK , MORE PICS IN MY THREAD


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Dec 31 2008, 06:56 PM~12572346
> *PUT IN SOME WORK , MORE PICS IN MY THREAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good bro!!I have a question.....Ive seen a lot of lowrider Regals like you are doing.I understand that "fixing the hood" takes it from a GN to a Regal/T-Type.Has anyone done a GN lowrider?I dont have the front clip to make a Regal but I do have a GN kit.I dont want to build it if its never been done in 1:1 no what I mean?


----------



## just_a-doodz

Since my second pic above was so damn blurry I took another...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Dec 31 2008, 03:11 PM~12572973
> *Lookin good bro!!I have a question.....Ive seen a lot of lowrider Regals like you are doing.I understand that "fixing the hood" takes it from a GN to a Regal/T-Type.Has anyone done a GN lowrider?I dont have the front clip to make a Regal but I do have a GN kit.I dont want to build it if its never been done in 1:1 no what I mean?
> *


same clip.... just chrome headlight buckets, grill and bumpers instead of blacked out


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 31 2008, 03:39 PM~12573221
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


didn't notice at first.... but under that mural is a flat trunk :0 correct for verts


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:yes:


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 31 2008, 08:49 PM~12573289
> *same clip.... just chrome headlight buckets, grill and bumpers instead of blacked out
> *


So basically to have a regal all I need to do is fix hood and bmf the lower part of the bumper/grill and headlight buckets???


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 31 2008, 09:39 PM~12573221
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




thats fly as hell  nice work little man


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Dec 31 2008, 06:11 PM~12572973
> *Lookin good bro!!I have a question.....Ive seen a lot of lowrider Regals like you are doing.I understand that "fixing the hood" takes it from a GN to a Regal/T-Type.Has anyone done a GN lowrider?I dont have the front clip to make a Regal but I do have a GN kit.I dont want to build it if its never been done in 1:1 no what I mean?
> *



its been done in 1:1, theres one in my 1:1 car club....here the link, check it out--clean ass car!!

http://www.alteredimagescc.org/Chapters/Qu.../AndysRegal.htm


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 31 2008, 10:45 PM~12574108
> *its been done in 1:1, theres one in my 1:1 car club....here the link, check it out--clean ass car!!
> 
> http://www.alteredimagescc.org/Chapters/Qu.../AndysRegal.htm
> *


No...Im saying a REAL GN.That has the hood but a 455 and the chrome front/rear bumpers.Im talking about a real Grand National made into a lowrider.....But that is a bad-ass car.I know making a real one into a low-low would kind of be dumb BUT Ive seen '59-'64 Impala SS cars being made into low-lows...


----------



## just_a-doodz

Heres a couple of pics of my Chevelle mocked up.Wheels arent attached but you get the picture.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 31 2008, 06:39 PM~12573221
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats sick :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

that car i posted up IS a GN, i know the guy..he cut it up on purpose for that reason...to show that he can do it on a GN, with a 455 under the damn hood! :biggrin:

And hello Jake, where u been hiding at?


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 1 2009, 11:53 PM~12581047
> *that car i posted up IS a GN, i know the guy..he cut it up on purpose for that reason...to show that he can do it on a GN, with a 455 under the damn hood! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


Obviously I dont know the guy...but...it has chrome front/rear bumpers,vinyl top,and is according to the pics a 1992.Grand Nationals werent available in 92.Im NOT trying to argue bro.I dont know the dude but if he changed all that from a GN to make it a Regal.....wtf...lol.It does have a GN/T-Type hood though.I just wouldnt want to get clowned if I built a model out of a GN.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

who really cares if its a GN or not..its plastic..build it & see what happens. If i had a GN 1;1, u damned right id lower that fucker....but id want one stock just for recognition.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Jan 2 2009, 01:01 AM~12581131
> *Obviously I dont know the guy...but...it has chrome front/rear bumpers,vinyl top,and is according to the pics a 1992.Grand Nationals werent available in 92.Im NOT trying to argue bro.I dont know the dude but if he changed all that from a GN to make it a Regal.....wtf...lol.It does have a GN/T-Type hood though.I just wouldnt want to get clowned if I built a model out of a GN.
> *




dude no one is gonna clown you for what you build, if YOU wanna build a grand nash, then do it  


i think it would look fly if it was done the right way ya know?


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 2 2009, 12:23 AM~12581344
> *who really cares if its a GN or not..its plastic..build it & see what happens.  If i had a GN 1;1, u damned right id lower that fucker....but id want one stock just for recognition.
> *


LOL...you know what I mean.There would be someone saying "That is a Grand National...why did you make it a lowrider." etc.I know its plastic but a lot of these dudes are a little too worried about it.Kinda like Donks.I dont really like them in a 1:1 BUT if someone builds a nice Donk model im cool wid-it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^ i totally agree, just buold for you..nobody else matters, unless thats what your aim is for.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

if your like myself, go to a car show with a truck thats a lil different, they start downing your ride cuz *you got something they dont*, they player hate...i say fuck em, let em live in their own jealousy. Its their own faults they didnt think of it before i did. :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 2 2009, 12:31 AM~12581423
> *if your like myself, go to a car show with a truck thats a lil different, they start downing your ride cuz *you got something they dont*, they player hate...i say fuck em, let em live in their own jealousy.  Its their own faults they didnt think of it before i did. :biggrin:
> *


LOL...I like that Ford you got.DEFINATELY NOT because its a Ford...j/k because it IS different.I like ALL types of cars.I was just saying that if I had a real Grand National (especially a GNX) Id NEVER lower/donk it.Just cause its not THAT type of car.Id make it mine and customize it.But in plasticland....its all good.Your buddy does have a nice ride though along with the rest of those cats.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah, no doubt, im in with a bunch of fly guys...they/we got it goin on.


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 1 2009, 10:58 PM~12581095
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I fight you back with my ninja army


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jan 2 2009, 12:40 AM~12581524
> *I fight you back with my ninja army
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ummm...okay.LOL.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jan 2 2009, 01:40 AM~12581524
> *I fight you back with my ninja army
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jan 2 2009, 01:40 AM~12581524
> *I fight you back with my ninja army
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^^ funny shit right thurr


----------



## tequila sunrise




----------



## SlammdSonoma

lookin good mike...


----------



## tequila sunrise

thanks, first time doing an all out interior. keepin it old school


----------



## SlammdSonoma

doin it better than i am man...shit looks good!! definitely have the old school thing goin on


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yo mike u get my PM?


----------



## tequila sunrise

:yes: :yes: thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

i got the clear and thinner a few days ago so this weekend im gonna flake out the cars for linc and get them to him quickly...so anxious to get them sprayed. they are gonna come out good, i can already feel it


----------



## [email protected]

looks like them seats could use a hair cut mikey haha








im j/k bro.......................... shit looks real good :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol
:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Dec 31 2008, 04:18 PM~12573522
> *So basically to have a regal all I need to do is fix hood and bmf the lower part of the bumper/grill and headlight buckets???
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=325802&st=0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Dec 31 2008, 07:39 PM~12573221-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Gorilla Bob_@Oct 12 2007, 01:22 PM~8986453
> *My Trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: i knew that mural looked familiar


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 1 2009, 11:39 PM~12582359
> *looks like them seats could use a hair cut mikey haha
> im j/k bro.......................... shit looks real good :biggrin:
> *


i yanked out the material on the seats...looked shity. im still learning, but in the end it will be worth it.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 1 2009, 09:53 PM~12581047
> *
> 
> And hello Jake, where u been hiding at?
> *


aint been building much no painting sucx and i dont have any new shit to work on...yet


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn bro...sucks. im doin a damn car now..sign o the times. And will be starting another one soon enuf. I got a rebuild im aimin gto complete--an old barris custom 65 Riviera with the tru spoke rims...LOL. We'll see what kinda shit i pull from this one :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz

Just some pictures to prove Im slinging...
I hope to have this done by Monday cause I go back to work....  


























Sorry about the blur...I may need to charge my batteries.


----------



## kykustoms

i was watchin some old monster garages the other day and the one with the old cadillac got me wanting to do some chopping and sectioning so i went to get an oldy to cut up...i couldnt find much but i like this 48 ford but it didnt have a top to chop. i thought about using a 49 merc top but decided to make a top. heres a few pics

here it is right after i opened the kit








i sketched out a shape for the top and went to town 








and here it is with the plastic all cut in and glued together









i dont know what ima do for the rear window any suggestions on shapes?


----------



## Linc

48 ford has an oval back window if i remember correctly, my buddy built one a few years back, have to see if i have pics. He rolled it bare metal slammed with 13's! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

i was thinkin oval to...
next im going to section the body some, french the headlights, make some roll pans for front and rear, and more than likely some skirts


----------



## just_a-doodz

Lookin good bro.


----------



## kykustoms

thanks dood...i got some work done tonight got the body section about 4 inches and pancaked the hood some and made some skirts heres some pics


----------



## [email protected]

gettin down jake :biggrin: lookin good


----------



## just_a-doodz

I guess Ill add my shit to the ring...Just finished 1970 Chevelle Lowrider.....


















Just so all you Dynasty members know Im not sleepin...LOL.


----------



## just_a-doodz

Daaaamn....kykustoms....I just looked at your photobucket.Nice.Whats up with the 64 "Blazer"?


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Aug 1 2008, 01:00 PM~11235693
> *And more!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for the next project
> *


i was goin back in time and i just had to repost this


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 4 2009, 10:25 PM~12607696
> *gettin down jake :biggrin:  lookin good
> *


thanks jeff i couldnt take it anymore i had to cut some plastic lol


and dood i like the chevelle looks good with the ass up like that :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 4 2009, 10:34 PM~12607780
> *i was goin back in time and i just had to repost this
> *


and well worth reposting... hella nice


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 5 2009, 01:35 AM~12607786
> *thanks jeff i couldnt take it anymore i had to cut some plastic lol
> and dood i like the chevelle looks good with the ass up like that :biggrin:
> *




i hear ya man, its good to have ya back


----------



## just_a-doodz

I think what I just posted got jumped...LOL.Kykustoms...whats up with that 1964 blazer...looks like a beast.Your photobucket is mean.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Jan 4 2009, 10:38 PM~12607825
> *I think what I just posted got jumped...LOL.Kykustoms...whats up with that 1964 blazer...looks like a beast.Your photobucket is mean.
> *


thanks dood the blazer is on the back burner mainly cause i cant paint shit i nead to prime it again to figure out what kinda bodywork i nead to finish


----------



## SlammdSonoma

excuses... :uh: looks good jake..amazingly, we're both working on cars. 

I went to a A.C.M.E. meeting here in ATL today, and will probably be getting some wood for the backend of the crewzer this coming up weekend. Plus paint??? :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 4 2009, 10:43 PM~12607881
> *excuses... :uh:  looks good jake..amazingly, we're both working on cars.
> 
> I went to a A.C.M.E. meeting here in ATL today, and will probably be getting some wood for the backend of the crewzer this coming up weekend.  Plus paint??? :biggrin:
> *


yea i know excuses are like assholes everyone has one and sometimes they stink lol :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 5 2009, 01:43 AM~12607881
> *excuses... :uh:  looks good jake..amazingly, we're both working on cars.
> 
> I went to a A.C.M.E. meeting here in ATL today, and will probably be getting some wood for the backend of the crewzer this coming up weekend.  Plus paint??? :biggrin:
> *




hello :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

and some are bigger than others..LOL


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 5 2009, 01:46 AM~12607908
> *yea i know excuses are like assholes everyone has one and sometimes they stink lol :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

new pics up..good ones of my latest project & the rat rod euro

























cant get em any bigger...sorry


----------



## kykustoms

id say they look good brian but i dont have a magnifying glass lmao


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol, same ole shit i posted up earlier. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

alright guys, its a new year..i keep coming on here and were stuck on the second page...every day. I need help from yall...does anyone wanna do a build-off to get this club back up to standards or no?

If ya have ideas, sling em..i wanna hear whatcha gotta say. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

we should have another lolo buildoff... good shit happened last time :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lets see..we've done a trucks themed one, and a low low one...whats next? Should we all jump on just one car...like MCBA's 58 build-off or... randomly do something?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

regal buildoff?i JUST got started on mine...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:dunno: 

need output with some of the other guys as well. Im good to do something random myself..i have a 65 rivi i just dipped in brake fluid & giving another spice at life.


----------



## COAST2COAST

im down for a buildoff homie , dont really care what it is .


----------



## sweetdreamer

this is what i got on the bench for tonight 
the 300 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## sweetdreamer

oops wrong area


----------



## SlammdSonoma

workin on the ole 41 for a minute. Got the inline 6 done up..doubt ill wire it tho---the wire i have is way too damn big, and i dont see the wire workin on the distributor...

ive got the rearend to do, do a 4 link for it, diveshaft..etc. And eventually paint, which im leanin toward what its like on the box.


----------



## kykustoms

lets do it... but lets do something off the wall... i been thinkin bout doin a build of a car or truck like on the road warrior... some post apocalypse shit... something u could hand paint... since i cant paint for awhile lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

would doing low-rods work? in that i mean stripping the car of the chrome, lowering it ( not totally to the ground, but clean low). Ill post pics shortly of what i mean.

Like what Rad Rides by Troy, or Boyd Coddington...Chip Foose would build...

http://www.radrides.com/home.php
http://www.boydcoddington.com/gallery.htm
http://www.chipfoose.com/gallery.aspx?LinkID=tn7

check the websites out..and the cars...then decide


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 8 2009, 05:50 PM~12644914
> *would doing low-rods work?  in that i mean stripping the car of the chrome, lowering it ( not totally to the ground, but clean low).  Ill post pics shortly of what i mean.
> 
> Like what Rad Rides by Troy, or Boyd Coddington...Chip Foose would build...
> 
> http://www.radrides.com/home.php
> http://www.boydcoddington.com/gallery.htm
> http://www.chipfoose.com/gallery.aspx?LinkID=tn7
> 
> check the websites out..and the cars...then decide
> *


Thats what Im talkin bout!!


----------



## just_a-doodz

That green '59 Impala on the Boyd website.....mmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

theres two of em, one off the troy website, and coddingtons site that im aiming to do this year.


----------



## just_a-doodz

Im down with the Low-Rod theme.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 8 2009, 04:05 PM~12645027
> *theres two of em, one off the troy website, and coddingtons site that im aiming to do this year.
> *


slammed if u goin for a impala lowrod check out this 63 from down here in miami sick as fuck!!!!
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...&albumId=927530


----------



## SlammdSonoma

not too bad...way too much orange for my taste..but not bad. The 59 thats on boyds website, im probably gooa be building. I doubt i use the same color, but it'll have the same remnants of what he did to it. Though im not goin his route & cutting the top off..ill cheat & use the vert instead :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

the 41 chevy is halfway painted. The cab, hood, & bed is copper. the fenders are still in the works. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 8 2009, 07:24 PM~12645175
> *slammed if u goin for a impala lowrod check out this 63 from down here in miami sick as fuck!!!!
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...&albumId=927530
> *




that bitch makes me thirsty as hell :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 8 2009, 08:24 PM~12647383
> *that bitch makes me thirsty as hell :biggrin:
> *



i dunno i love all that orange! if u see that bitch drivin by. id be like :0   :nicoderm:


----------



## just_a-doodz

SOOOO....we going to do a Low-Rod build-off?Im game....I got a '59 El Camino waiting to go.......


----------



## tequila sunrise

I'M IN ON THE LOWROD BUILD!!! im still workin on detail interior stuff on the truck and doing a 65 that i did patterns on (1st time doing patterns). i can put them aside and go for this build

 I'M IN


----------



## tequila sunrise




----------



## kykustoms

guess lowrod is it... what is the deadline i wont be able to paint for awhile


----------



## kykustoms

looks good tequilla nice patterns


----------



## tequila sunrise

yeah let's keep in mind winter and not many good days to do some painting. how does early-mid March sound?


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 9 2009, 12:02 AM~12648724
> *guess lowrod is it... what is the deadline i wont be able to paint for awhile
> *


I hope so.I CAN paint just in my garage and hope for the best.I gues we need to wait on Sonoma to agree/disagree?Ill have to put off my Escalade/Minidreams challenge build....But it will work.


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 9 2009, 12:04 AM~12648746
> *looks good tequilla nice patterns
> *


X-200000......I was like DDDAAAAAAAAAAMN.


----------



## tequila sunrise

just hold on a bit...got the final results pics loading up :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

took off the tape luckily no paint peeled off. 








i did the fender wells and the belly as well.


----------



## tequila sunrise

cleared
































i'll post daylight pics tomorrow so you can see all the pearl


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 9 2009, 12:20 AM~12648966
> *cleared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll post daylight pics tomorrow so you can see all the pearl
> *


Dope so far homie....lemme see dat pearl tommorrow!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Jan 8 2009, 09:22 PM~12648992
> *Dope so far homie....lemme see dat pearl tommorrow!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## just_a-doodz

Finally had a little SUNSHINE!!
























:0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## COAST2COAST

sunrise , stripes look good homie , but u should probably give a couple more clear coats to hide them tape lines , just tryin to help out bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn..i missed like 1/12 pages on this one..

Lets make it a low-rod build. The end date ill extend to the end of March..since the guys north of me wont have the good weather to paint in. 

Any model goes, car/truck/van/bus...whatever you feel thats not been drastically done up low-rod style.

Ill be goin to hobbytown later today to pick mine up..if i can find the 69 barracuda, thats what im intending on..if not it'll be a 59 vert.

Start date is Monday the 12th, so it'll give ya the weekend to get a kit & the parts box ready.


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 9 2009, 12:33 PM~12652516
> *damn..i missed like 1/12 pages on this one..
> 
> Lets make it a low-rod build.  The end date ill extend to the end of March..since the guys north of me wont have the good weather to paint in.
> 
> Any model goes, car/truck/van/bus...whatever you feel thats not been drastically done up low-rod style.
> 
> Ill be goin to hobbytown later today to pick mine up..if i can find the 69 barracuda, thats what im intending on..if not it'll be a 59 vert.
> 
> Start date is Monday the 12th, so it'll give ya the weekend to get a kit & the parts box ready.
> *


10-4...I got a 1959 El Camino.....gonna be bad-ass....(I hope)..lol.


----------



## kykustoms

sounds good ill see what i can find tho i might just use my 63 impala


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Jan 9 2009, 06:12 AM~12651294
> *sunrise , stripes look good homie , but u should probably give a couple more clear coats to hide them tape lines , just tryin to help out bro
> *


i'm not done striping...just getting started :cheesy:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

*******, i went & got a 59 impala hardtop today. I was lookin for a vert, but i can chop the top off this one just as easy. Im aiming for that green boyd coddington as the finishing result. 

And going by the kit pieces, ill have a few pieces of the 59 up for sale along the way--a low rod dont have a bootie kit, so thats gotta go. and a few other chrome stuff i looked thru.

Ill keep ya informed.

Also, ill have pics up of my 41, it about 7/8's done, i learned a new trick today with decals :biggrin: yall gonna be amused. Its literally become a rat/ show rod.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

heres the pics...and before ya do comment, this isnt the the most perfect model & its not totally done yet either. i havent laid down clear yet. I also have to do my 4 link/bags in the rear & paint the frame. Its a good shelf model, and i may show this one off 1 or 2 times. Overall im happy with it. 

Color is copper--old can from plasti-kote. Fenders are primer & stayin that way.


















































And the deal with the decals, i used aircraft decals, and used 220 sandpaper over it to give it the faded look you see.

enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 9 2009, 09:33 AM~12652516
> *damn..i missed like 1/12 pages on this one..
> 
> Lets make it a low-rod build.  The end date ill extend to the end of March..since the guys north of me wont have the good weather to paint in.
> 
> Any model goes, car/truck/van/bus...whatever you feel thats not been drastically done up low-rod style.
> 
> Ill be goin to hobbytown later today to pick mine up..if i can find the 69 barracuda, thats what im intending on..if not it'll be a 59 vert.
> 
> Start date is Monday the 12th, so it'll give ya the weekend to get a kit & the parts box ready.
> *


I have a pontiac 2+2 ideal for this build. i also hav a 72 chevelle but that's going to be a street rod build.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i almost bought a 67 mustang 2+2 for this but, wanted somethin a tad bigger :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

YEAH the 59 should come out bad ass. i was hoping i had an impala laying around. my brother has a 63 that has been apart for 2 years. chrome plated undies and frame. but it's his  we'll i might end up picking up a 62 BEL AIR to make it an accurate low rod. if i didn't pattern the 65 i would have done it lowrod, but i mocked up some 22's, :nosad: looks WAY better with spokes


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i would hope so. If its gotta have big rims, it better to have it layin frame. Donks just look weird to me.

i want to do a 62 as well, theres a badass one called chicane from rad ride by troy...
http://www.radrides.com/gal.htm

its the 4 one on top...kinda a green color. Badass with twin turbos


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 10 2009, 09:33 AM~12661963
> *i would hope so.  If its gotta have big rims, it better to have it layin frame.  Donks just look weird to me.
> 
> i want to do a 62 as well, theres a badass one called chicane from rad ride by troy...
> http://www.radrides.com/gal.htm
> 
> its the 4 one on top...kinda a green color.  Badass with twin turbos
> *


yeah troy builds some bad as rides. i seen him on the show RIDES a while back. the GRAND NATIONAL ROADSTER show is coming up jan 24&25th here in cali, he usually has cars there. i can post pics so we can get ideas on our builds.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

heck yeah man, do it up. I already have mine in the works. and have the color picked out. Now i gotta do a shitload of body mods to get it down to the real 1:1


----------



## just_a-doodz

Damn....I THOUGHT I was going to do a '59 El Camino...Went to get it out and found some shit I forgot I had.Might have to re-think it. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i wonder what a glasshouse would look like done up?


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 10 2009, 04:59 PM~12663512
> *i wonder what a glasshouse would look like done up?
> *


Yeah I thought of that too but that kit is a p.o.s. in my opinion.I just wanted the wheels off the trailer....lol.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

send it to me then LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well for me, ive gotten started 2 days early...just could wait to get started myself. The car will be going Icy Blue from Testors One coat Laquer--sweet color!!

Ive chopped the top off, filled in the side where the chrome goes, deleted the chrome that is on the front fenders, deleted the side windows. And thats about it for the time being. The underside has been painted Icy Blue as well, i gotta get some clear before i can go on to the next step.

:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

pics up of what ive done today so far. The engine is almost done, its wired up to the distributor, gonna attempt to try & do gas lines & shit for the 3- 2BBL's... I painted the undercarriage...the pics dont show the real color of this project.

And this is just a start, im gonna put this one on hold for a while since we have 3 months to build it...dont wanna go all ballistic crazy on this fucker.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Jan 10 2009, 03:39 PM~12663696
> *Yeah I thought of that too but that kit is a p.o.s. in  my opinion.I just wanted the wheels off the trailer....lol.
> *



since u took the trailor u wanna get rid of it? pm me


----------



## [email protected]

shoulda did a tpi set up or something bro  


now you know i was gettin in this :biggrin: 


and heres a moc-up, some 19''-23'' maybe? :dunno: 





























http://www.cardomain.com/ride/312959


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i thought about it, but the setup thats in the real 59 im tryin to build from looks insanely P.I.T.A. to build. Im more worried about the bodywork than i am the engine at this point.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 10 2009, 10:36 PM~12666870
> *shoulda did a tpi set up or something bro
> now you know i was gettin in this  :biggrin:
> and heres a moc-up, some 19''-23'' maybe? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/312959
> *


i like this


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 11 2009, 12:36 AM~12666870
> *shoulda did a tpi set up or something bro
> now you know i was gettin in this  :biggrin:
> and heres a moc-up, some 19''-23'' maybe? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/312959
> *


Oh snizzap....Looking good bro.Looks like we all gonna do Impala/El Camino/Biscayne types-o-shit!!!


----------



## [email protected]

:thumbsup: 


i was gonna do a 59 elco, but you got that shit before i did haha


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah i wanna see ya pull that elco out of the wood works...goin by the pics ya posted up..should be a cool ass build


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 11 2009, 01:01 AM~12667089
> *:thumbsup:
> i was gonna do a 59 elco, but you got that shit before i did haha
> *


 You late sucka....LOL.Im not really wanting to do this kit cause it would be SWEET as a low-low.BUT I think I can Make it happen.Im going to post pics Monday morning of the kit and stuff.What you going to use?


----------



## just_a-doodz

Or hell do a Elco too.....I dont care.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Jan 11 2009, 02:04 AM~12667119
> *You late sucka....LOL.Im not really wanting to do this kit cause it would be SWEET as a low-low.BUT I think I can Make it happen.Im going to post pics Monday morning of the kit and stuff.What you going to use?
> *




i didnt wanna pull out the biscayne, but sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do  



if i didnt pull it out now, it woulda never got pulled out, so ima run with the biscayne, 19s and 23s twin turboed big block :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

do it up son!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 11 2009, 01:12 AM~12667197
> *do it up son!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X-2940586!!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

me and the v.p. are workin some shit up for later this year..so get ya game faces on boys & girls...LOL


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

haha.... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 11 2009, 03:21 AM~12667683
> *me and the v.p. are workin some shit up for later this year..so get ya game faces on boys & girls...LOL
> *




:biggrin: this is gonna be fun as fawk!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

these guys dont know whats comin...they gonna go crazy on this shit. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 11 2009, 03:42 AM~12667805
> *these guys dont know whats comin...they gonna go crazy on this shit. :biggrin:
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502

who won your alls DYNASTY truck build off?
:dunno:


----------



## bigbearlocos

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 10 2009, 10:36 PM~12666870
> *shoulda did a tpi set up or something bro
> now you know i was gettin in this  :biggrin:
> and heres a moc-up, some 19''-23'' maybe? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/312959
> *


Jeff, that cayne looks awesome like that, with those wheels too. Thats the way you should do that one. Any color in mind? Keep me posted. Kool


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Jan 11 2009, 02:17 AM~12668258
> *who won your alls DYNASTY truck build off?
> :dunno:
> *


we never did have a winner to speak of.... regalistic got into MCBA, so his truck was out...jake finished his, and mine never got 100% done...so i assume jake probably wouldve taken honors on that one.


----------



## COAST2COAST

havent posted in awhile fellas ! been workin on a couple projex as always!

got my photobooth lookin right 









been workin on this 59 , i hate BMF, especially mines, always crackin, ordered a couple sheets from scaledreams though! needs another coat of clear , workin on adjustable suspension. got some bmf and clear on my convertible bomb also.


































also been workin on the tre probably gonna have to push it to the side for the dynasty buildoff!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Jan 11 2009, 05:30 AM~12668292
> *Jeff, that cayne looks awesome like that, with those wheels too. Thats the way you should do that one. Any color in mind? Keep me posted. Kool
> *




thanks gil................... i wanted to juice it, but its a good start for a low rod build  

as for color....................... i have no ideah at this point, maybe a pearl white?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Jan 11 2009, 05:09 PM~12670799
> *havent posted in awhile fellas ! been workin on a couple projex as always!
> 
> got my photobooth lookin right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been workin on this 59 , i hate BMF, especially mines, always crackin, ordered a couple sheets from scaledreams though! needs another coat of clear , workin on adjustable suspension.  got some bmf and clear on my convertible bomb also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also been workin on the tre probably gonna have to push it to the side for the dynasty buildoff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




gawd damn bro......................... some killer paint  but that 59 is fly as fawk! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 10 2009, 10:36 PM~12666870
> *shoulda did a tpi set up or something bro
> now you know i was gettin in this  :biggrin:
> and heres a moc-up, some 19''-23'' maybe? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/312959
> *


 :0 


:tears: i miss that car already. Do it up nice Jeff. I know its in good hands.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah, its lookin goood.

what about that bright ass pink color in that one step testors with the pearl white? just a thought out there :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 11 2009, 05:33 PM~12670980
> *yeah, its lookin goood.
> 
> what about that bright ass pink color in that one step testors with the pearl white?  just a thought out there :biggrin:
> *




hmmm.................... not a bad ideah :biggrin: 


ill see whats up when the weather breaks :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 11 2009, 05:31 PM~12670970
> *:0
> :tears: i miss that car already. Do it up nice Jeff. I know its in good hands.
> *




thanks linc, ill try and do it some justice


----------



## SlammdSonoma

cold ass bastard sent me some shitty weather down here. i cant even go into the garage...its like 30 degrees down there...


thanks jeff :twak: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 11 2009, 05:43 PM~12671059
> *cold ass bastard sent me some shitty weather down here.  i cant even go into the garage...its like 30 degrees down there...
> thanks jeff :twak:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: see you talking all that shit , and now your freezein your balls off haha


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 8 2009, 06:20 PM~12645653
> *:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> came in today... BIG paint plans...
> *


ok not that big on THIS specific one BUT....
i have another coming in..
:cheesy:
anyway heres the other one:

























what u think fellas?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

paint looks pretty good.


----------



## COAST2COAST

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## just_a-doodz

Well.....Im in for the Low-Rod build-off.Here are a couple of mock ups.NO PAINT till I get some issues worked out.'59 El Camino with the 454 from the Monogram Chevelle.Chrome Ts from Pegasus....(like you didnt know).

























Prolly going to leave the O.G. Interior with a few modern touches kinda like Boyds '59 Impala.Thanks for looking guys.


----------



## [email protected]

same wheels ima run on the 62 biscayne  NICE! i cant wait to see that 59 all done up.



but heres a quick one, i got to working some shit out and figured out how and where i can paint  


04'GTO on some 22's


----------



## SlammdSonoma

oooooooooooooo shit...we can paint eh?

GTO looks alright with rims. Amd it seems everyones doin the pegasus T's, thats what mines goin with. haha


----------



## SlammdSonoma

uys, ive hit a bump in the road...i went searchin thru my stash for a set of wheels that yall wont have...LOL

and came upon these two sets of 20"ers, i added the lip to make em deep, but now im stumped on which pair should go on this build.

pick #1

























pick #2

























for me, id go with the second one, they look cleaner overall...and the stance of the car is still in the air at the moment, thats why i need to figure out the wheel choice soon.


----------



## MTX686

Little update b4 work.










Pretty much finished just gotta build the bed.


----------



## MTX686

Pumps


----------



## MTX686




----------



## [email protected]

:0 nice



and isnt the 2nd pair the chrome T's bri? just with some dish? looks like it :dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

CORRECT bumper and lights...almost done with it, gotta take the ss outta the top tho
remember this is the NON ss version..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

after looking at em, yeah they are pegasus T's...the others were hoppin hydro 20"s. I also have the set off the D-50..aoshima 19"ers. We'll see.


----------



## [email protected]

cant put 19's all the way around! i would stick with one of the 2 sets you posted bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma

imma see what else i got in the big ole stash of tires/rims. Just gotta do somethin other than the T's now. :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz

Got some work done on the El Dog.Shaved the engine compartment and the hood.Cleaned up a lot of the mold lines.Next to shave the door handles and the side trim.

















Im wishing I had some different rims but I think Im stuck with these.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

that motor gonna fit in there???? the monogra chevelle is 1:24...


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 12 2009, 09:22 PM~12684067
> *that motor gonna fit in there???? the monogra chevelle is 1:24...
> *


Thats why Im glad the O.G.s watch....Imma have to check.I didnt even look at the scale....dooooohh.


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 12 2009, 09:22 PM~12684067
> *that motor gonna fit in there???? the monogra chevelle is 1:24...
> *


Uh...yeah...itll fit....as long as I dont have exhaust on it or try to shut the hood...
:banghead: Im glad somebody caught that.Now Im off to find another engine....yeah!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^^ yikes, ive been there before. And you have gotten off easy with that kit, my side trim i had to fill in with styrene sheet & putty...i still have to rework the body panels.

And yall gonna hate me. Mines becoming a detailed queen. The engine compartment is almost done, with exception of battery hookup, starter wires, and the fuel lines & such other lil shit. 

I have all three carbs plumbed...ill have pics up shortly.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i just had a thought on that one your doing..has anybody did it as a convertible ? Would be a trick of a ride.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

uffin: just tryin to help


----------



## MARINATE

:0 NICE PIC IN THE BACKGROUND!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol....nice one

i did this today, i made the spring from some wire i had lying around, as well as the lines. I know its probably not setup right, but im working on that. Also doin a set of springs i built froma different gauge wire.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 12 2009, 05:35 PM~12685288
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 NICE PIC IN THE BACKGROUND!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 12 2009, 05:41 PM~12685440
> *lol....nice one
> 
> i did this today, i made the spring from some wire i had lying around, as well as the lines.  I know its probably not setup right, but im working on that.  Also doin a set of springs i built froma different gauge wire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why did u cut off the molded on fuel line setup?


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 12 2009, 09:35 PM~12685288
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 NICE PIC IN THE BACKGROUND!
> *


x2000000000 how did i miss that nice catch marinate. :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 12 2009, 08:50 PM~12685607
> *why did u cut off the molded on fuel line setup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



cuz i wanted to do somethin myself. Anyone can set it up with that...i wanna go the extra distance & build it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 12 2009, 05:54 PM~12685685
> *cuz i wanted to do somethin myself.  Anyone can set it up with that...i wanna go the extra distance & build it.
> *


yea yea yea :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 12 2009, 10:32 PM~12685233
> *i just had a thought on that one your doing..has anybody did it as a convertible ?  Would be a trick of a ride.
> *


Damn it man...LOL.DONT say shit like that.Ive got a razor-saw.......hmmmm.


----------



## MTX686

comment the damn girl and not the truck?!


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Jan 13 2009, 12:08 AM~12687121
> *comment the damn girl and not the truck?!
> 
> *


LOL...Looks like she needs a grill......Oh wait...its on the way!!!!Looks good homie.Do it up!!


----------



## MTX686

Thanks bro!


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Jan 13 2009, 12:15 AM~12687203
> *Thanks bro!
> *


Yessir!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 12 2009, 05:32 PM~12685233
> *i just had a thought on that one your doing..has anybody did it as a convertible ?  Would be a trick of a ride.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=346622&st=220

one of your members i believe  and since the damn search wasn't workin i had to go back almost 30 pages to find it :uh:


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 13 2009, 12:40 AM~12687591
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=346622&st=220
> 
> one of your members i believe    and since the damn search wasn't workin i had to go back almost 30 pages to find it  :uh:
> *


Damn....Rollin...how in the hell do you remember all that shit?Thanks man....Imma put my razor-saw up....Im NOT feeling the convertible Elco...Clean -ass build...but NOT what Im doing.Thanks again O.G.!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'm a builder at heart homie.... if i see somethin i like i remember that shit


----------



## SlammdSonoma

cuz ya aint got nothin better to do...

SLACKER :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## SlammdSonoma

built some more today in the high 40's in the garage. got the front suspension setup & on with the built springs in the pic earlier. I moved the battery to behing the front seats.... the back seats got covered & now produces a shelve for loose articles & a large storage area behind the pass side. Ill make it so it slide foward to show the detail. :biggrin: 

What yall bitches bringin? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

lookin good so far fellas..................................... as soon as i get done pullin 60 this week, ill try and get back to the bench


----------



## just_a-doodz

Damn work is killing me.I work third shift and I was off from Dec.19th Until last night so Im back grinding.My progress will be a little slower.Ill post up something Thurs.Hopefully.Later.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

all done except for hood and wheels////









































































































and this i striped one side, gotta do the other


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lookin real good man! Awesome job on both of em


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Jan 14 2009, 10:25 AM~12700237
> *Damn work is killing me.I work third shift and I was off from Dec.19th Until last night so Im back grinding.My progress will be a little slower.Ill post up something Thurs.Hopefully.Later.
> *




yea man, i was off sence the end of november, and got called back friday, i have my ass working up here in the steel mills, and next couple days do not look promising,with the temp goin down to like 4 degrees, and the windchill dropping down to about -10below.


im tryin to ship some of this shit ass cold weather to a homie in the ATL, but shipping is a bitch :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

what clear you use ?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 14 2009, 12:20 PM~12703886
> *yea man, i was off sence the end of november, and got called back friday, i have my ass working up here in the steel mills, and next couple days do not look promising,with the temp goin down to like 4 degrees, and the windchill dropping down to about -10below.
> im tryin to ship some of this shit ass cold weather to a homie in the ATL, but shipping is a bitch :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

your yankee ass can keep it too. Maybe you can ask the UPS if they have a *whining* surcharge you can pay for being a bitch. :0 :0 :biggrin: 

gotcha FOOLIO

:biggrin: 

Im goin to get my clear & possibly gel pens tomorrow for this build. Its looking like i may have this one done within 2 weeks.

And the other set of rims i was gonna use are oin to another build shortly after this one.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 15 2009, 01:50 AM~12709384
> *your yankee ass can keep it too.  Maybe you can ask the UPS if they have a *whining* surcharge you can pay for being a bitch. :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> gotcha FOOLIO
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> Im goin to get my clear & possibly gel pens tomorrow for this build.  Its looking like i may have this one done within 2 weeks.
> 
> And the other set of rims i was gonna use are oin to another build shortly after this one.
> *



:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: 


chill out shaggy :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 14 2009, 10:36 PM~12708279
> *what clear you use ?
> *


folkart..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 15 2009, 04:17 AM~12710966
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> chill out shaggy :biggrin:
> *


lol, just bustin ya chops jeff....its all good :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 14 2009, 06:20 PM~12703886
> *yea man, i was off sence the end of november, and got called back friday, i have my ass working up here in the steel mills, and next couple days do not look promising,with the temp goin down to like 4 degrees, and the windchill dropping down to about -10below.
> im tryin to ship some of this shit ass cold weather to a homie in the ATL, but shipping is a bitch :biggrin:
> *


dont think it made to atl. but it sure as hell is here in the nati... :thumbsdown:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

this is what i been at for the past few minutes...what do u all think? pretty good or bad?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:dunno: what ya aimin for?

As for the 59, its nearing completion. I got some clear ( my hobby lobby doesnt carry folk art clear--asshats!) So i got One step testors clear for the 59 and model master clear for a friend of mine. Working on the inside now, then after that ill be doing the last of the body work before paint. 

This ones goin together way too quickly for my liking....but ill take it for what it is.
besides i bought the caddy escalade, and pink paint. Somethings gonna happen shortly. :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

u gotta get the folkart at walmart-craft section :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Jan 15 2009, 04:47 PM~12715383-->
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:  *what ya aimin for?*
> 
> As for the 59, its nearing completion.  I got some clear ( my hobby lobby doesnt carry folk art clear--asshats!) So i got One step testors clear for the 59 and model master clear for a friend of mine.  Working on the inside now, then after that ill be doing the last of the body work before paint.
> 
> This ones goin together way too quickly for my liking....but ill take it for what it is.
> besides i bought the caddy escalade, and pink paint.  Somethings gonna happen shortly. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAD_ONE_@Jan 17 2008, 03:16 PM~9719625
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
PM me if u want me to stripe somethin!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ahhh, that makes sense with the clear. No matter i got some good shit on the bench that will work. The interior will be thrown together tomorrow..its a saddle lookin brown, and the floors is a lighter brown than the seats are, dash is ice blue. A few other things & it'll be down to painting the car itself.


----------



## COAST2COAST

sup fam , 
havent posted in awhile , been puttin in some work .i see u guys been keepin busy ! 

was messin around with my build off car , cant really do too much , cause of the cold .got some pics though


































got my adjustable suspension all hooked up , let me know whats up fellas


----------



## JohnnyB

Great job on the suspension. I've been trying to figure out how to do that. Did you use the kit parts? Do you have any better photos? Thanks for any help you can give me.

JB


----------



## [email protected]

looking good little D :biggrin: you keep at that stripein and your gonna be a don at it :biggrin: 



bri.................... :biggrin: i know you were just bustin my ballz :biggrin: only thing i gotta say is..................... ROOOBIE ROO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



and everyone is looking good for the BIG ''D'' :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

shit..like 5 degrees here this morning. Cant spray shit in that! :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

man, i came across a guy in TX that is on myspace...has the identical twin sister to my 1:1. The exception is, the wheels, license plate placement, and the bag set...plus his is flat black, mine is satin. Its just strange to see a truck like this that someone else has done up thats almost the same.

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 15 2009, 05:23 PM~12715673
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> PM me if u want me to stripe somethin!
> *


i just did 2 more pieces of plastic sheets.... WAY better than this one... i have a larger sheet at home ima do later...i think im gettin the hang o this here art form :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

i use the folk art paints...work out good. pinstriping lookin good!


----------



## [email protected]

:wave:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

took a break on the 59..its nearly done.

Im in the MCBA caddy build off with an escalde i call *laydout*. This is what ive done in the past hour since i pulled it out of the box.
(p.s....it already comes with the scissor doors, but not a targa top) :biggrin: 

































bustin moves & takin names. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

also newdates on the low rod build in my corner...with the pics, you'll see im not kiddin with it., im almost done. Im still deciding if i wanna do the seat humps on it or leave it. Yall can decide.









































wired in a battery in there :biggrin: 

























the body work is about it, then i gotta prime white & then blue. I have an eye to possibly build another one just to have em done.


----------



## just_a-doodz

Looking good man!!Ive barely got enough time to post much less build.What kit is that?Looks Waaaaaay more detailed than a AMT kit.keep it up...I may not even be in primer by the deadline....lol..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hah, you got three months man.. take your time. i am, and its still getting together faster than i wish it is.

its the Revell kit, its blue with decaled patterns, hardtop kit, i made it a convertible.
Seems to have some good stuff in it, but confusing that the instructions shows nothing on adjustable front suspension ( though the box clearly shows in pictures)
comes with 2 front a-arm setups, 2 rearend setups, 2 different front bumpers, a booty kit, chrome chain steering wheel, and the kit 13" wheels. 

I have a ton of shit im willing to trade off if anyone wants it. Side trim, chrome around the window..ill make a list shortly.


----------



## [email protected]

lookin good bri! im diggin the lade tho, a nice sub wall would set tha bitch off tho


----------



## kykustoms

lookin good brian...i havnt done anything to mine my dad had a heart attack not this past friday but the friday before that... he had to get 3 stints put in his heart tho he is gonna be ok i havnt been in the mood to fuck with anything besides round up some parts and what not...i will be doing a 63 impala if i ever get around to it lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 18 2009, 12:38 PM~12739385
> *lookin good brian...i havnt done anything to mine my dad had a heart attack not this past friday but the friday before that... he had to get 3 stints put in his heart tho he is gonna be ok i havnt been in the mood to fuck with anything besides round up some parts and what not...i will be doing a 63 impala if i ever get around to it lol
> *




at least your dad is ok jake, thats all that matters right now.


----------



## importmadness

damn u guys are buildin some sick rides...i will be building soon...i just found out that my g/f is have a baby..so i have been workin 2 jobs and long hours..i will be back buildin soon..

keep up the good work guys..

i understand if u guys want me to leave the club since i havent posted any of my builds latey i understand...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

naw man, dont worry about that. family comes first in clubs such as this...just try & keep me updated with whats happenin, so i dont start wonderin bad things. :biggrin:

Also, ill like everybody to welcome Jantrix to the club. Hes kinda sorta new here, give em a good welcome guys.

Now show us your stuff Rob.


----------



## [email protected]

:0 welcome homie


----------



## Jantrix

Thanks for the invitation. I've been posting all my work in my rogues gallery thread and I'll continue with that, but I'll make sure I post all my WIP's here.


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Jan 19 2009, 12:15 AM~12745009
> *Thanks for the invitation. I've been posting all my work in my rogues gallery thread and I'll continue with that, but I'll make sure I post all my WIP's here.
> *


Congrats bro!!Ive been following your shit as well.Keep it up!!Im going to post some progress pics of my Low-Rod build in a few.Later.


----------



## just_a-doodz

Aiight...little update.Im going to go with the 454 even though its outta scale.I put the El Camino headers on the 454 block and test fit.STILL didnt fit...So I trimmed a little bit off the top of the transmission cause it wont be seen anyway....STILL didnt fit.Trimmed trans-crossmemeber...you get the picture.SOOO...I trimmed the trans-hump and VIOLA!!Alittle bit of styrene and putty and she will be golden.The console will sit on the hump and have some small gauges on it.(The larger ones are hidden behind the dash now cause I had to raise it...  )BUT....Im making progress so YEEEEAH!!!--------------------->PICS.










































Im 99% sure the hood will have to be modified to fit so that will be a challenge but....Im up to it.All you guys are doing a great job as well.I cant wait to see the finished products!!Later.


----------



## tequila sunrise

damn, i gotta get rolling on the cars im doing for linc, finish my 65 and get goin on this lowrod build


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 18 2009, 06:18 PM~12741549
> *at least your dad is ok jake, thats all that matters right now.
> *


x2 man... i just lost my dad on jan. 30( a heart attack completely out of the blue) and i dont wish that on anybody. i will keep your pop's in my prayers


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 19 2009, 11:50 AM~12747694
> *x2 man... i just lost my dad on jan. 30( a heart attack completely out of the blue) and i dont wish that on anybody. i will keep your pop's in my prayers
> *





:angel:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 15 2009, 05:23 PM~12715673
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> PM me if u want me to stripe somethin!
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 19 2009, 01:43 PM~12748456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




that is fly as hell D


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin: thnks j!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

2 more...


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jan 18 2009, 03:37 PM~12742018
> *damn u guys are buildin some sick rides...i will be building soon...i just found out that my g/f is have a baby..so i have been workin 2 jobs and long hours..i will be back buildin soon..
> 
> keep up the good work guys..
> 
> i understand if u guys want me to leave the club since i havent posted any of my builds latey i understand...
> *


hey don't worry 'bout it. models aren't everything. we all have families to tend to also. i haven't posted pics 'cus computer is acting up. i use either phone internet or work computer.


----------



## tequila sunrise

where is everybody today? no posts in hours?
anyways, i had a 61 laying for a long time that had paint issues and decided to do something since im waiting for paint to cure on 4 different models. i started cutting the trunk. came out pretty good. so i figured FUCK IT, this is going to be my lowrod build if i can clean up the body real good. pics soon, still workin the bugs on computer. this phone internet is VER-REEEE-SSSSLLLOOOOWW


----------



## MTX686

my trucksalmost done, waitingfor windows and a gill.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Jan 19 2009, 11:12 PM~12757117
> *my trucksalmost done, waitingfor windows and a gill.
> *


on the last stretch till completion? hno:


----------



## MTX686

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 20 2009, 12:17 AM~12757142
> *on the last stretch till completion? hno:
> *


Yeah,cant wait to finish it. this buld relly sucked


----------



## regalistic




----------



## sweetdreamer

that rats lookin good


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 19 2009, 08:50 AM~12747694
> *x2 man... i just lost my dad on jan. 30( a heart attack completely out of the blue) and i dont wish that on anybody. i will keep your pop's in my prayers
> *


thanks alot man sorry to here about your loss i dunno what id do with out my dad hes the only person ive ever really had i could depend on


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 20 2009, 04:49 PM~12761682
> *thanks alot man sorry to here about your loss i dunno what id do with out my dad hes the only person ive ever really had i could depend on
> *


i am right there with ya...its been hard since that sad day, but i think i have come to terms with it.... for now anyhow


----------



## SlammdSonoma

nice to see ya back erik...did jeff drop a bug in your ear?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## COAST2COAST

looks good brotha


----------



## COAST2COAST

sup dynasty family , had the day off today ,so i put in some work .


























more pics in my thread.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

layitlow was on speed channel..one of Rollerz Only repped that shit..from sweden....cool shit man!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Jan 20 2009, 09:16 PM~12764824
> *sup dynasty family , had the day off today ,so i put in some work .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics in my thread.
> *


63 is clean Coast ! Should finish out real nice keep us posted !


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 20 2009, 08:38 PM~12763841
> *nice to see ya back erik...did jeff drop a bug in your ear?
> *


yep
:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i figured he did...


----------



## Jantrix

Hey guys. I've got three builds in the works. I'll keep the WIP's here rather than make individual threads. 

The first, you've probably seen is the 69 Riviera lowrider. I have since added side trim similar to the 57 Buick. I'm doing a little filler work right now to help hide the seams from the grill and rear end pieces. I've found dual headlights and some Corvette style bullets that fit the grill nicely. More photos this weekend when I hope to be ready for base coat.




























Second build is a movie car. the 66 Mustang coupe from Chery 2000. Bad movie, but cool car. So far the body is painted and the chassis and engine have been completed and weathered.




























And lastly a 69 Super Bee (Revell) pro-touring/Cannonball racer. So far the only thing built on it is the engine which sports a scratch built fuel injection intake. I have plans on Corvette style front independant suspension and a four link + coil overs in the rear. 




























More later.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn Rob, your puttin it down my homie. lookin real good for Dynasty!


----------



## lowridermodels

NICE...I LIKE THE RIVI


----------



## [email protected]

whats up fellas? :biggrin: :wave: 



im still workin 60's so when this shit dies down, ill be back at the bench :biggrin: 




and everyone is puttin in some really nice work, and holdin it down for dynasty.


keep it up and ill see you guys in a couple days ......................................


----------



## relaxednoma

long time no post for me!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

where in hell ya been man!


----------



## relaxednoma

lol. Well, bought a house with the wife, she gave birth to our daughter January 13th this year, and been working a lot and working on the 1:1 sonoma a lot. 

How is everyone?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by relaxednoma_@Jan 23 2009, 02:37 PM~12792779
> *lol. Well, bought a house with the wife, she gave birth to our daughter January 13th this year, and been working a lot and working on the 1:1 sonoma a lot.
> 
> How is everyone?
> *





congrats on the baby girl and the house bro..................... i have a little one comeing april 3rd


----------



## relaxednoma

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 23 2009, 03:02 PM~12794095
> *congrats on the baby girl and the house bro..................... i have a little one comeing april 3rd
> *


thanks bro! awesome! do you know what it's gonna be?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

if its comin from him, it cant be too good.

j/k bro...bustin the ole balls again. LOL


myself, im havin a bad '09 already but we'll see what happens. ( wrecked the truck)


----------



## relaxednoma

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 23 2009, 05:59 PM~12795794
> *if its comin from him, it cant be too good.
> 
> j/k bro...bustin the ole balls again. LOL
> myself, im havin a bad '09 already but we'll see what happens. ( wrecked the truck)
> *



LOL

oh? what happened? need help fixing it? need parts? I can help with repairs and probably get cheap parts


----------



## kykustoms

that sucx brian what happen? is the truck totaled?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i actually wrecked it Dec 31 goin to a friend house to hang out...some tard in a beamer seemed to be nice enuf to stop on a yellow, making the guy in from of me with a ranger slam his on (he had working ABS, i dont) so i slid into his bumper with mine lowered & fucked some things up including, pushed back the radiator support, grilles busted, turn signals busted off, hoods pushed back, pass side fenders pushed back to the point where the pass. side door wont open. And now the starters shit, thats comin tomorrow though..

'09 is starting off shitty yanno.

i need a grille, turn signal, and possibly a radiator, since the wreck, mine seems to drip constantly now. :uh: but it'll come in time after a job comes available (hoping)


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

sorry to hear homie, least ur ok!

how bout a all clubs buildoff? like a tournament... have brackets... pairs of ppl from the same club do buildoffs against eachother...then have the top 2 do a buildoff, then those ppl will go to the finals against the other club winners, then the winner of that buildoff would be the LIL champ!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

actually me and jeff have something along those lines for Dynasty later this year....we didnt wanna drop the bubble just quite yet, and we are still not going to..cuz its still within the works. The end of it will be a surprise to the winner... :biggrin: 


Dont start asking or beggin for it either, we're not tellin. :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

how about the lowrod build? im doing my old 61. sripped the paint and doing a complete makeover. got the computer at home working. i'll post pics soon. 

also, the roadster show is this weekend. im going to take a shitload of pics for reference and post them in shows/events.


----------



## josh 78

HELLO FELLAS 

NEW PROJEKT

62 CATALINA........PRIMER IS ON THE CHASSI


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nice homie. :thumbsup:

well hey homies... this 63 is up for sale! if any of u want it then make offers!


----------



## Linc

:uh: realy trying to move your stuff! three seperate topics saying the same thing in all three!


----------



## tequila sunrise

hey linc, goin to pick up more clear to re spray flake on the 61. starliner is done. pics of it in a few. raining over here, so i "borrowed" a propane heater from work for my garage to get busy. i hate the weather being like this. 

for those building hot rods, my dad and sisters came from the show today, their pics came out okay, but i'm going tomorrow to get detail. pics tomorrow


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 24 2009, 11:03 AM~12802874
> *nice homie. :thumbsup:
> 
> well hey homies... this 63 is up for sale! if any of u want it then make offers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what happen to the hood? paint on the sides look good....


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin: whats crackin fellas :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 24 2009, 07:34 PM~12804959
> *hey linc, goin to pick up more clear to re spray flake on the 61. starliner is done. pics of it in a few. raining over here, so i "borrowed" a propane heater from work for my garage to get busy. i hate the weather being like this.
> 
> for those building hot rods, my dad and sisters came from the show today, their pics came out okay, but i'm going tomorrow to get detail. pics tomorrow
> *


 :0 waiting patiently! hno: :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

i REALLY appreciate it. clear weather today, im going to get on the ball today with painting. 
your cars, my sister's lexus, and work on cutting while the paints dry. just picked up some super thin saw blades for my xacto...STEPPING UP MY BUILDING SKILLS.now im gonna check out the HOW-TOs.


----------



## Linc

busy busy! no rush homie! when they get done, then thats cool! :biggrin: 
Have fun with your new blades! looking forward to see what you are going to do with those!


----------



## tequila sunrise

off to the workshop!


----------



## [email protected]

this thread is cold as hell!




other then big mike doin some painting for homie linc............................... what is everyone else doin?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 26 2009, 06:47 PM~12824322
> *this thread is cold as hell!
> other then big mike doin some painting for homie linc............................... what is everyone else doin?
> *


lil CNDYBLU tryin to sell rides :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 27 2009, 12:52 AM~12824409
> *lil CNDYBLU tryin to sell rides  :biggrin:
> *




:0 :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

got some stuff in the works , not ready 4 pics yet though


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Jan 27 2009, 05:54 AM~12826642
> *got some stuff in the works , not ready 4 pics yet though
> *




im not gettin on noboys shit bro, just tryin to just jump start some people thats all  


your always buildin and doin a great job at it as well too :thumbsup:


----------



## Jantrix

Well I've been down with the flu the last few days, but I have managed to get the 57ish side trim on the Riv, and I'm here to tell ya, it looks bad ass. The grill and rear are covered in filler at the moment so no pics yet, but by the end of the weekend I hope to have it in base coat. 

Be cool.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Jan 28 2009, 02:59 AM~12833926
> *Well I've been down with the flu the last few days, but I have managed to get the 57ish side trim on the Riv, and I'm here to tell ya, it looks bad ass. The grill and rear are covered in filler at the moment so no pics yet, but by the end of the weekend I hope to have it in base coat.
> 
> Be cool.
> *






 pics or it didnt happen :biggrin: 




j/k bro


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 27 2009, 12:47 AM~12824322
> *this thread is cold as hell!
> other then big mike doin some painting for homie linc............................... what is everyone else doin?
> *


what up j ... gettin my net back in a few days... yeah

as for building i foiled the buick and hope to finish soon...hope too


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 28 2009, 04:14 PM~12838032
> *what up j ... gettin my net back in a few days... yeah
> 
> as for building i foiled the buick and hope to finish soon...hope too
> *




i know your happy as hell to get the net back huh :biggrin: 


i have this GTO on the bench, witch should be done soon :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 28 2009, 12:52 PM~12838441
> *i know your happy as hell to get the net back huh :biggrin:
> i have this GTO on the bench, witch should be done soon :biggrin:
> *


Pics or it didnt happen! 


And I'm not jokeing!   :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 28 2009, 06:18 PM~12839340
> *Pics or it didnt happen!
> And I'm not jokeing!    :biggrin:
> *




i know your bustin ballz :biggrin: 

but ask and you shal receive :biggrin: 

heres the motor, interior, and a quick mock up of the GTO on 22's :biggrin: 

let me know what ya think


----------



## Linc

:0 

put that motor, in that car behind it!! :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

nah i got some twin turbo shits for that bad boy


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 28 2009, 05:29 PM~12840654
> *nah i got some twin turbo shits for that bad boy
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

im waiting for some blue to finish mine...and yes, im not kidding.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 28 2009, 09:05 PM~12841004
> *im waiting for some blue to finish mine...and yes, im not kidding.
> *




:biggrin: where the hell you been ? :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i been watchin tv waitin on you asswipes to show me that yall gonna build some low-rods...LOL.

Im having some bullshit time with the dash but ill get it in there. The body is just waiting for paint right now....im that close. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 28 2009, 10:05 PM~12841679
> *i been watchin tv waitin on you asswipes to show me that yall gonna build some low-rods...LOL.
> 
> Im having some bullshit time with the dash but ill get it in there.  The body is just waiting for paint right now....im that close. :biggrin:
> *



fuck i gotta bleachwhite dip mine, find a motor, and build some turbos for mine, then paint and the works

the only thing i have is 2 chrome air compressors and a nice billet air tank


----------



## calistyle

a few of my builds from the tequila sunrise fam


----------



## calistyle




----------



## Project59

Although not my style per say I like!!!  











Now this on the other hand really isn't all that great at all! Infact it's such a peice I think I'll do you the favour of releasing it from your sight.. Just pm me and I'll give you my addy where you can send that peice of garbage!! :tongue: :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech

x-2!! that second has so much potential!! i love it!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59+Jan 29 2009, 03:48 AM~12845888-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although not my style per say I like!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this on the other hand really isn't all that great at all! Infact it's such a peice I think I'll do you the favour of releasing it from your sight.. Just pm me and I'll give you my addy where you can send that peice of garbage!!  :tongue:  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> a couple envelopes and some jaw breakers, and its yours :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-modeltech_@Jan 29 2009, 09:39 AM~12846503
> *x-2!! that second has so much potential!! i love it!!!
> *



i have some ideahs floatin around for that


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 28 2009, 07:29 PM~12840654
> *nah i got some twin turbo shits for that bad boy
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 29 2009, 12:18 PM~12847422
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *




oh you know :biggrin: 



ima give that a shot.


----------



## mademan

all rides lookin good up in here!! keep it up yall!


----------



## bigbearlocos

calistyle, I like this one alot, keep us posted on this one.


----------



## bigbearlocos

Jeff, your putting Twin Turbos on this? :0 Gonna be AWESOME..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Jan 29 2009, 01:05 PM~12847990
> *Jeff, your putting Twin Turbos on this?  :0  Gonna be AWESOME..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:biggrin: yiz zir


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hno: im a shakkkin

edit: sidenote..i got my crew cab dually from twinn..some badass shit in a box!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 29 2009, 04:21 PM~12849789
> *hno:  im a shakkkin
> 
> edit:  sidenote..i got my crew cab dually from twinn..some badass shit in a box!!!
> *





you know the drill...................................... PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!



and you better be shakein shaggs :biggrin: cause ima put that 59 to sleep :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

haha...yeah yeah yeah...

pics shortly


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by calistyle_@Jan 29 2009, 09:01 AM~12845568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gotta love that 61!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ok heres the resin truck..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 29 2009, 05:24 PM~12850525
> *ok  heres the resin truck..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




nice!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i got more stuff comin to me it seems...gotta wait til the NNL is over with out there.... hno:


----------



## [email protected]

build #2 for the year fellas

simple and plain is what i was shootin for on this


----------



## SlammdSonoma

not bad...not bad at all..you've one up'd me...damn you!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 29 2009, 11:55 PM~12854286
> *not bad...not bad at all..you've one up'd me...damn you!
> *



i use that testors high gloss clear, and i think its garbage imo!


i should dropped the folkart on it


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hmm..i use that stuff all the time, no problems yet.

i did have problems with the custom laquer clear that testors put out....the spray tip wants to fill up underneath where it sprays out, making it very messy...thats happened twice with two cans..and yes ive changed out the tips..no change.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

just a small update on crewzer....im makin a clear set of headlights for the front. I may even try a set of clears for the turn signals as well....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

alright, i dont know if you NEWBIES knew it, but we actually had a run for rookie of the year for 2008... the new guys that has been in here the past 2-3 months dont apply to this, but do for the comin up year.

This years rookie of the year goes to *cndybluSS*... both me and the v.p. jeff talked on this and decided that he has showed some major achievements to his builds thru the '08 year with overall building. With this you'll be gettin a lil somethin from both of us.

Way to go man...thats how we do it in Dynasty!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 30 2009, 02:05 AM~12855960
> *alright, i dont know if you NEWBIES knew it, but we actually had a run for rookie of the year for 2008...  the new guys that has been in here the past 2-3 months dont apply to this, but do for the comin up year.
> 
> This years rookie of the year goes to cndybluSS... both me and the v.p. jeff talked on this and decided that he has showed some major  achievements to his builds thru the '08 year with overall building.  With this you'll be gettin a lil somethin from both of us.
> 
> Way to go man...thats how we do it in Dynasty!
> *





good job little homie............................ send me you addy, i have some goodies for ya


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:cheesy: :cheesy:   :wave:  :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 30 2009, 07:35 AM~12856892
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:      :wave:    :wow:  :nicoderm:
> *


Congrats homie!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Jan 30 2009, 10:21 AM~12857172
> *Congrats homie!!!!
> *




and keep in mind bro, we will be doing this every year for the new comers to the club, so if you maintain a good attitude, and keep progressing in the hobby, we will have some tough decisions to make at the end of 09'


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 30 2009, 07:37 AM~12857215
> *and keep in mind bro, we will be doing this every year for the new comers to the club, so if you maintain a good attitude, and keep progressing in the hobby, we will have some tough decisions to make at the end of 09'
> *



isnt that the truth!


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 29 2009, 06:06 AM~12846580
> *a couple envelopes and some jaw breakers, and its yours :biggrin:
> i have some ideahs floatin around for that
> *


I'll even splurge for them big ass jaw breakers that take two years to finish. Just to help you out. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 30 2009, 04:48 PM~12859750
> *I'll even splurge for them big ass jaw breakers that take two years to finish. Just to help you out.  :biggrin:
> *




:werd: ITS YOURS ...........................COME PICK IT UP! :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman

got bored.. so recorded my srt8 chassis XD


----------



## Project59

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise

sucks i haven't been on here in a few days. my computer at work put a block on lay it low, so when it gets slow at work i have nothing to do but sweep or dust again and again...anyways, my twin brother posted his builds in here. im working on my lowrod build. in a bit i will post pics from the hotrod show i went to last weekend to give you guys some ideas.


----------



## Linc

you got pics of my cars!?! :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise

loading up in a bit. having problems. mixing too little/much thinner, coming out of gun like cotton candy, the kandy pink monte is going to be longer. i re did the 61. silver base, going to be flaked, then mask out for the top and trim and dash to be kandy magenta.


----------



## tequila sunrise

well as far as linc's cars i'm doing for him, i HAD TO resort to spraying the kandy with a spray gun, which i really REALLY hate doing. i prefer using aerosol. didn't spray the way i wanted from the start. 








started spitting, shooting thin. more paint, shot like cotton candy. 
















pegasus isn't going to have any more of the kandy pink in stock for a few weeks. hopefully someone nearby can help me out on this. hate taking so long.i want to get the job done good and ship it to linc so he can get rolling on his builds.


----------



## tequila sunrise

the 61 wasn't that bad, just shot it when it was a bit too cold. had to soak it in brake fluid. here it is with the base. next is flake then kandy on top, dash, trim.








the starliner was a good boy. not one problem. he loves the basecoat, flake, kandy, AND clear. he has a good appetite for color.


----------



## tequila sunrise

and here is my LOWROD build. an old kit i had with fucked up enamel from last year i gave up on. stripped it, and re sprayed. it's a resurection.


----------



## tequila sunrise

and here is a sneak peek of the lexus my sister and i have been working on since xmas (so much projects, it's been patiently waiting).
kandy violet, with lapis blue pearl and kandy magenta patterns.


----------



## Bos82

Dawg.!! Those rides are lookin sick as fuck homie.


----------



## Linc

looking good! also looking forward to seeing these in person! :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise

i can't take my eyes off of the flake on the starliner...damn i can't wait to spray the others hno:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 31 2009, 10:11 PM~12871724
> *looking good! also looking forward to seeing these in person! :cheesy:
> *


do you want me to send you the starliner now or send them all at the same time?


----------



## Linc

no no! i know shipping isnt cheap! you can wait till they are all done and ship all at once! :biggrin: the starliner is looking gorgeous! i cant wait to see the rest too! :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise

okay. sounds fair. THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR BEING PATIENT. i'm going to take advantage of the good weather and attack the 61. and once again thanks for the hook up. once these and my lowrod are done i plan to do the chevelle pro street. maybe the 66 patterend out, or the phaeton slammed with 20's...oh no, there i go again :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 31 2009, 11:25 PM~12871837
> *okay. sounds fair. THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR BEING PATIENT. i'm going to take advantage of the good weather and attack the 61. and once again thanks for the hook up. once these and my lowrod are done i plan to do the chevelle pro street. maybe the 66 patterend out, or the phaeton slammed with 20's...oh no, there i go again :biggrin:
> *



haha! you dont have to thank me! i should be the one thanking you! without you helping me out with these, my bath tub(in a rental suite) would be covered in paint, id loose my damage deposit and me and my daughter would be high as hell! Or, i wouldnt get anything painted like now! :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jan 30 2009, 01:28 PM~12860876
> *got bored.. so recorded my srt8 chassis XD
> 
> 
> *


nice weathering on the chassis homie


----------



## old low&slo

hey dynasty !!!
I am back to building again so I thought I would post
up some pics of the kit I am working on



























its all hinged . gonna be a low low. thanks to dropped for the help . great guy despite the fact he's a steelers fan :biggrin: 
got along ways to go but will keep you updated in this thread
that gseeds thread was a real big help on the hinges too !!!


----------



## low4oshow

> what kind of 3d programs are you running?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well went to the model meeting with my 1:1 club...theyre was a ton of cool cars on the table, including the Mustang GT500 KR that is in the new Scale Auto built by Bob Downie...very clean cars!

And some of my junk.... :biggrin: 
heres the link to the other builds:
http://public.fotki.com/ACME-IPMS/meeting_...ebruary2009mee/

the 59 impala lowrod build

















the resin truck










the 41 custom









and the crewzer


----------



## [email protected]

some nice pics bri  but whats up with the back driver side door at the top? looks kinda rough :0 



greg them hinges look damn good bro..................... stick with it and keep us posted, i cant wait to see this done  






keep up the great work dynasty


----------



## SlammdSonoma

its alittle rough because i rescribed the door. The other side is the same way. I also have to rescribe the door line at the bottom of the door. Its just got small odds-n-ends to do now.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 2 2009, 10:09 PM~12886281
> *its alittle rough because i rescribed the door.  The other side is the same way.  I also have to rescribe the door line at the bottom of the door.  Its just got small odds-n-ends to do now.
> *





still looks damn good bri  


i cant wait to see it done.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

you aren't the only one :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

wakey wakey...anyone building...or sleepin?


----------



## [email protected]

i got a 59elco goin right now, ill try and post pics sometime soon


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin: where my homies at??


----------



## lowridermodels

All look good dynasty


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 4 2009, 10:07 PM~12910874
> *:biggrin:  where my homies at??
> *


 :wave:


----------



## tequila sunrise

'sup guys. well, they talkin about more rain this weekend...AH FUCK :angry:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 3 2009, 11:36 PM~12899491
> *wakey wakey...anyone building...or sleepin?
> *


I am having trouble with the hinges hitting the dashboard when I close the doors.
I guess I should have thought about that before I made the hinges.
oh well live and learn.
in the meantime while I try and figure that out I started on the engine.
will post pics when I get it done.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Feb 5 2009, 01:32 AM~12911218-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :biggrin: whats up big homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by tequila [email protected] 5 2009, 01:34 AM~12911234
> *'sup guys. well, they talkin about more rain this weekend...AH FUCK :angry:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ill trade you your rain for some 5degree weather? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-old low&slo_@Feb 5 2009, 05:39 AM~12912495
> *I am having trouble with the hinges hitting the dashboard when I close the doors.
> I guess I should have thought about that before I made the hinges.
> oh well live and learn.
> in the meantime while I try and figure that out I started on the engine.
> will post pics when I get it done.
> *



you just gotta make um a lil smaller bro :biggrin: keep at it and you'll get it  




and where the rest of the homies at? :wave:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 5 2009, 10:15 AM~12912922
> *:biggrin:  whats up big homie
> ill trade you your rain for some 5degree weather? :biggrin:
> you just gotta make um a lil smaller bro :biggrin:  keep at it and you'll get it
> and where the rest of the homies at? :wave:
> *


what up J...  i am back in the low low game again, picked me up a 2000 presidental edition towncar yesterday... pics to come :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 5 2009, 02:05 PM~12914599
> *what up J...   i am back in the low low game again, picked me up a 2000 presidental edition towncar yesterday... pics to come :biggrin:
> *





:0 wud up E.................. i cant wait to see that shit


----------



## lowridermodels

:wave: whud up homiez!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WHAT IT DUE FELLAS !


----------



## SlammdSonoma

eh, whuzzup mini...and the gang.

So all of yall will know, im moving this weekend, so i may not be on as much. but after i settle, believe me its on. And im still in the buildoff...anyone got some blue paint? :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*WHERE YOU MOVING TOO ?*


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 5 2009, 05:01 PM~12916060
> *eh, whuzzup mini...and the gang.
> 
> So all of yall will know, im moving this weekend, so i may not be on as much.  but after i settle, believe me its on.  And im still in the buildoff...anyone got some blue paint?    :biggrin:
> *




what kinda blue paint you looking for? color wise?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 5 2009, 05:01 PM~12916060
> *eh, whuzzup mini...and the gang.
> 
> So all of yall will know, im moving this weekend, so i may not be on as much.  but after i settle, believe me its on.  And im still in the buildoff...anyone got some blue paint?    :biggrin:
> *




and dont sweat this end bri, ill hold it down for as long as it needs


----------



## COAST2COAST

:wave:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Feb 5 2009, 07:09 PM~12917355
> *:wave:
> *




whats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

UP DATE.. MORE FLIX COMING SOON.........


----------



## [email protected]

looks dam good bro


----------



## tequila sunrise

been having problems with the spray gun. doesn't shoot out as much flake as it used to. So i tried to get an old airbrush going but i might as well bury the damn thing. I think im going have to clean up the gun some more :uh: . I don't want to use metalspecks or that flake-in-a-can when i have a bucket of house of kolor flake here.
as far as the lowrod, it's coming out pretty good. got lucky painting with the winds we had here not too long ago.
pics in a bit.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Feb 5 2009, 02:17 PM~12916252-->
> 
> 
> 
> *WHERE    YOU  MOVING  TOO ?*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About 1 1/2 hours out of Atlanta..Chattanooga is the nearest town. Atlanta & me dont get along...
> 
> 
> <[email protected]_@Feb 5 2009, 03:35 PM~12917022
> *what kinda blue paint you looking for? color wise?
> *


LOL, i was kiddin son, ill pick up a can of Testor's Laquer for the car when i get settled.


----------



## [email protected]

good luck with that move bro.................... shoulda moved to the burgh :biggrin:  




but this is whats on the bench right now, as i wait for some things to come in  



straight 60's old school hot rod (GASSER) :biggrin:


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 5 2009, 09:10 PM~12920626
> *good luck with that move bro.................... shoulda moved to the burgh :biggrin:
> but this is whats on the bench right now, as i wait for some things to come in
> straight 60's old school hot rod (GASSER) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

its cold as hell in hurr


----------



## SlammdSonoma

start a fire under your ass...it'll give ya somethin to do finally.!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 6 2009, 11:28 PM~12930715
> *start a fire under your ass...it'll give ya somethin to do finally.!!! :biggrin:
> *




what you got in mind? :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

rub two sticks together real fast....see what happens :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 7 2009, 01:09 AM~12931613
> *rub two sticks together real fast....see what happens :biggrin:
> *




:werd:


----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 5 2009, 09:10 PM~12920626
> *good luck with that move bro.................... shoulda moved to the burgh :biggrin:
> but this is whats on the bench right now, as i wait for some things to come in
> straight 60's old school hot rod (GASSER) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Feb 7 2009, 12:51 PM~12933971
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *




i didnt know you liked old school gassers and hot rods? :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 5 2009, 09:10 PM~12920626
> *good luck with that move bro.................... shoulda moved to the burgh :biggrin:
> but this is whats on the bench right now, as i wait for some things to come in
> straight 60's old school hot rod (GASSER) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 now thats bad ass


----------



## josh 78

WITH AIRBAGS FROM.....rollinoldskoo.....THANX MAN


----------



## [email protected]

looks good bro.........................


----------



## COAST2COAST

sup dynasty ! man been real busy , havent got any updates on my lowrod build , but been putin in work , heres a lil taste , more in my thread


----------



## [email protected]

:0 nice


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Feb 8 2009, 09:49 PM~12944441
> *sup dynasty ! man been real busy , havent got any updates on my lowrod build , but been putin in work , heres a lil taste , more in my thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




this one is gonna be serious! nice color


----------



## COAST2COAST

thanx homie


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Feb 8 2009, 10:11 PM~12944688
> *thanx homie
> *




keep up the good work bro................... your holdin it down for sure


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lookin real man!! Upholding the big *D* name for sure. 

Goin back to ATL to pick up the rest of my stuff ( mostly my model shit), then its back to building for me! And the way im feelin..the crewzer will have paint on it before the start of March :0 so watch the FUCK out.

The lowrod build will have paint on it shortly so i can consider it done...waitin on everybody else now.

plus, i have a really good camera to take pics with now...hehehe


----------



## bigbearlocos

Jeff, That's BAD AZZ, I'm gonna have to look at that more closer 

I like the Ol' school look..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 8 2009, 11:07 PM~12945393
> *lookin real man!!  Upholding the big *D* name for sure.
> 
> Goin back to ATL to pick up the rest of my stuff ( mostly my model shit), then its back to building for me!  And the way im feelin..the crewzer will have paint on it before the start of March :0  so watch the FUCK out.
> 
> The lowrod build will have paint on it shortly so i can consider it done...waitin on everybody else now.
> 
> plus, i have a really good camera to take pics with now...hehehe
> *




:0 watch out haha


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Feb 8 2009, 11:12 PM~12945459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff, That's BAD AZZ, I'm gonna have to look at that more closer
> 
> I like the Ol' school look..
> *



i knew you would like this............... and as for the motor goes, im clueless right now, if you have any sugestions, or extra parts you wanna get rid of, let me know, because i know these rides are right up your alley gil


----------



## SlammdSonoma

theres an engine that comes in the 50'sish ( i think) studebaker that has dual blowers on the engine...massive engine too. i stuft it in a miata that i made a pro-street...wish i still had that damn car!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 8 2009, 11:25 PM~12945674
> *theres an engine that comes in the 50'sish ( i think)  studebaker that has dual blowers on the engine...massive engine too.  i stuft it in a miata that i made a pro-street...wish i still had that damn car!
> *




yea if anybody has that kit, please pm me a.s.a.p.


i would love to find a dual blower set up  


thanks man, you good for something :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah i know...not much but good plastic in my head. :biggrin: 

i dont remember for sure what kit that is, but has the slanted front nosed stude on the box...could build it 1 or 2 ways..came with a clear glass hood if i remember correctly. I still have the body from when i built the engine...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 9 2009, 12:18 AM~12946470
> *yeah i know...not much but good plastic in my head. :biggrin:
> 
> i dont remember for sure what kit that is, but has the slanted front nosed stude on the box...could build it 1 or 2 ways..came with a clear glass hood if i remember correctly.  I still have the body from when i built the engine...
> *




i got the hook-up comein soon, thanks to one of my big homies :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

oh...same kit or something different? I just looked thru all of modelroundup's shit...didnt see anything studebaker, except an Avanti....ugly ass car!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 14 2008, 10:51 PM~10417002
> *modelsinc1967 will be putting up pics soon, so when  he gets on give em a big Dynasty welcome YALL...later
> *




WoW! i found this way back in dynasty's past!



didnt he just go to C.M.B.I?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ugh..you got me...LOL

and guys welcome Dope-Scalemodels to the group.... welcome to Dynasty carnal.

Now show us them rides! :biggrin:


----------



## Jantrix

This is my Deathrace built, the Spartan. It started life as an AMT 300C. It's about as far from my original vision as you can go. I'd originally planned a huge gold vehicle with red graphics the *SPARTAN*! But once I laid the gold, I hated it. Only the remaining detail from the the original idea is the gold shield with the Spartan Lambda symbol. Over the terrible gold I laid several colors of enamels in splotches, then added some rust colored acrylics. The I sprayed it with water and added the sea salt. When it was dry I sprayed satin black. I then gave it a good scrubbing with rubbing alcohol to remove the salt and to feather the edges of the paint chips. As well knock down the shine a bit. She recieved a couple of washes and some detail painting. Offensive capabilities consist of the twin .50 caliber machine guns and an octet of short range missiles which are all scratch built. Defensive capabilities are a smoke machine that uses a fine ground pepper in the mix which will be uncomfortable for anyone to get a snootful of. In the rear bumper are four nozzles for deploying a type of oil slick which is made using a precise mixture of witch hazel, cod liver oil, and KY jelly. It is particularly effective and the EPA is cool with it. Here's some pics, I hope you like it.














































More pics here. http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g73/Jant...athrace%20300C/


----------



## [email protected]

thats crazy! nice work


----------



## SlammdSonoma

now see...thats what im talkin about...we have guys that build different things in here and it shows our true colors. No matter what ya build, just build it. 

That thing looks downright awesome man!!


----------



## BiggC

That 300 is crazy bad ass!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 9 2009, 01:09 AM~12947081
> *ugh..you got me...LOL
> 
> and guys welcomewelcome to Dynasty carnal.
> 
> Now show us them rides! :biggrin:
> *





WELCOME BIG HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 9 2009, 01:44 AM~12947393
> *now see...thats what im talkin about...we have guys that build different things in here and it shows our true colors.  No matter what ya build, just build it.
> 
> That thing looks downright awesome man!!
> *




YIZ ZIR :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 8 2009, 10:46 PM~12947421
> *WELCOME BIG HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


ORALE VATO-THANKS DROPPEDATBIRTH AND SLAMMEDSONOMA FOR THE INVITE TO YO CLUB, AND WHAT UP VATOS TO ALL YA OTHER MEMBERS.....


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Feb 9 2009, 12:52 AM~12947494
> *ORALE VATO-THANKS DROPPEDATBIRTH AND SLAMMEDSONOMA FOR THE INVITE TO YO CLUB, AND WHAT UP VATOS TO ALL YA OTHER MEMBERS.....
> *


hey homie
welcome to the club !!!!!!!
I am a big fan of your work . you have a real wild but nice style to your builds.


----------



## COAST2COAST

WELCOME TO THE CLUB , DOPE-SCALE :thumbsup:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE VATO-THANKS HOMIES, WATCH OUT THO IM GUNNIN FOR THE R-O-Y AWARD..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Feb 9 2009, 08:35 PM~12954017
> *ORALE VATO-THANKS HOMIES, WATCH OUT THO IM GUNNIN FOR THE R-O-Y AWARD..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




you can start by postin some builds :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

That 300 is sick


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Feb 8 2009, 09:52 PM~12947494
> *ORALE VATO-THANKS DROPPEDATBIRTH AND SLAMMEDSONOMA FOR THE INVITE TO YO CLUB, AND WHAT UP VATOS TO ALL YA OTHER MEMBERS.....
> *


welcome to the crew!!! have fun and enjoy the building!


----------



## Jantrix

The local IPMS guys are throwing Jaxcon here in Jacksonville on Feb. 14th. Are any DMMC members showing for that? I'll be there, and thought it would be cool to see some of you.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Feb 10 2009, 07:55 PM~12965235
> *The local IPMS guys are throwing Jaxcon here in Jacksonville on Feb. 14th. Are any DMMC members showing for that? I'll be there, and thought it would be cool to see some of you.
> *




IF I WAS CLOSER TO FLORIDA, I WOUDL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## bigbearlocos

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 8 2009, 08:17 PM~12945535
> *i knew you would like this............... and as for the motor goes, im clueless right now, if you have any sugestions, or extra parts you wanna get rid of, let me know, because i know these rides are right up your alley gil
> *


Jeff,your engine parts are in the mail.
Here is a pic of a twin blower setup i found on ebay,
The one your getting is almost similar to this one,but it's 
already chromed. This one in the pic looks *BAD AZZ *too!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeap, thats the engine i was talkin about...fucker is huge in a miata!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 9 2009, 05:38 PM~12954066
> *you can start by postin some builds  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE VATO-IM STILL THINKIN OF WHICH RIDE I WANNA BUST OUT FOR MY FIRST OFFICIAL BUILD AS A DYNASTY MCC MEMBER YA KNO.....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Feb 11 2009, 12:17 AM~12967932
> *ORALE VATO-IM STILL THINKIN OF WHICH RIDE I WANNA BUST OUT FOR MY FIRST OFFICIAL BUILD AS A DYNASTY MCC MEMBER YA KNO.....
> *




:biggrin: its all good bro....................... that regal will set if off nice :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Feb 10 2009, 09:46 PM~12966205
> *Jeff,your engine parts are in the mail.
> Here is a pic of a twin blower setup i found on ebay,
> The one your getting is almost similar to this one,but it's
> already chromed. This one in the pic looks BAD AZZ too!!
> 
> 
> *




dude i was just looking at that motor on ebay too............... thats the dude from the parts box, and hes out of austraila, and that motor right there would cost you 35 bills shipped, and you gotta wait a month to get it :uh: 


but on a brighter note, thanks gil for the hook-up on that motor, i cant wait to get that shit set up and ready to roll :biggrin: itll make a nice home in the 59 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Well, some people suggested that we in dynasty werent exactly movin as fast as we were before...so i took that in to heave consideration and have been working for hours on my 63, because he also suggested i start finishing rides lol...


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 10 2009, 09:51 PM~12969398
> *Well, some people suggested that we in dynasty werent exactly movin as fast as we were before...so i took that in to heave consideration and have been working for hours on my 63, because he also suggested i start finishing rides lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good!! i'm trying to look for the 1:1 picture of that 63


----------



## [email protected]

looks good D :biggrin: 


as soon as that motor get here, the 59 shouldnt take long to finish


----------



## SlammdSonoma

not for sure, but i may try & get my paint for my 59 this weekend so ican finish mine. First i have to unpack it--i havent set up shop yet, that'll be tomorrow! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 11 2009, 10:57 PM~12977610
> *not for sure, but i may try & get my paint for my 59 this weekend so ican finish mine.  First i have to unpack it--i havent set up shop yet, that'll be tomorrow! :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

HONEST RESPONSE CAUSE I WANT TO SEE WHAT I SAY ! 

ROUGH BODY WORK LITTLE D ! YOU CAN TELL YOU RUSHED IT ! 

BUT !

NICE FOIL WRAP ! PRETTY COOL DESIGN AND IT FLOWS WITH THE ENCLOSER ! 

SLOW UP A BIT ! DONT PAINT IT TILL ITS FLAWLESS ! ALL YOU IDEAS ARE WASHED WHEN YOU RUSH IT TO GET COLOR ON IT ! KNOWING THE PLACE YOUR AIMMING FOR WITH THIS IS ON MY MIND AND I KNOW THEY WILL NOT SEE ALL YOUR CREATIVE WORK YOU GOT HERE ! THE'LL JUST SEE WHATS NOT RIGHT AND PICK IT APART !


----------



## tequila sunrise

well i can soon spray the candy for linc's monte. pegasus got kandy pink in stock in aerosol :cheesy: 
as i was waiting, i was doing my other projects. the lowrod
















19" irocs with aluminum stepped sleeves








next up is engine, pinstriping, and do the inside of the trunk.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

THAT 61 LOOKS MEAN ~ GREAT COLOR COMBO !


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lookin sweet mike....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 12 2009, 01:17 AM~12979392
> *well i can soon spray the candy for linc's monte. pegasus got kandy pink in stock in aerosol :cheesy:
> as i was waiting, i was doing my other projects. the lowrod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19" irocs with aluminum stepped sleeves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next up is engine, pinstriping, and do the inside of the trunk.
> *





some bad ass colors mikey :biggrin: lookin good bro


----------



## Jantrix

Update on the 69 Riv. I've got the 57 trim done and ready for the base color for tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected]

:0 nice


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Feb 12 2009, 10:30 PM~12990229
> *Update on the 69 Riv. I've got the 57 trim done and ready for the base color for tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


C'MON, WANNA SEE IT hno:


----------



## 408models

good wrok fellas, rides look good.


----------



## [email protected]

damn ......................... at the end of page 2??




i got the motor set up from bigbearlocos for the 59, so its on from here........................pics up soon :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE VATO-BEEN WORKIN ON THIS FOR THE PAST FEW WEEKS FOR A FRIEND OF MINE (JUST A QUICK BUILD).....

































AND FINALLY GOT THE REGAL IN PRIMER.....
























SOMEBODY SEND ME A DYNASTY PLAQUE TO THROW IN THIS BITCH AND REPRESENT.....


----------



## [email protected]

:0 70's looking good bro......................... i cant wait to see that regal tho :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE VATO-YEAH THE REGALS BEEN A PROJECT, HOPEFULLY BE IN PAINT HERE IN A FEW DAYS.....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Feb 14 2009, 10:16 PM~13004897
> *ORALE VATO-YEAH THE REGALS BEEN A PROJECT, HOPEFULLY BE IN PAINT HERE IN A FEW DAYS.....
> *




 :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lookin real good man...i gotta build a regal one of these days :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

YO DOPE THE T-TOP REGAL LOOKS PRETTY COOL ! I HAVE GOT 1 IN THE PLANNING AND AN LS MONTE T-TOP PLANS THIS YEAR ASWELL ! PLEASE KEEP US POSTED ON THIS PROJECT !


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE VATO-THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS FELLAS, PAINT SCHEME IS KICKIN MY ASS CANT DECIDE WHAT TO DO ON IT.....


----------



## importmadness

dope the impala looks good...welcome to the club...


----------



## Jantrix

Jaxcon was great, and I did my best to represent. I placed in 3 of the 5 catagories I entered.

2nd in Factory Stock with a 67 Charger
3rd in Rat Rods with my 65 AWB Chevy II
2nd in Miscellaneous with my Deathracer 300C

I learned a lot though. Next year the big awards are going home with me.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Feb 16 2009, 12:19 AM~13013349
> *Jaxcon was great, and I did my best to represent. I placed in 3 of the 5 catagories I entered.
> 
> 2nd in Factory Stock with a 67 Charger
> 3rd in Rat Rods with my 65 AWB Chevy II
> 2nd in Miscellaneous with my Deathracer 300C
> 
> I learned a lot though. Next year the big awards are going home with me.
> *




:0 post them builds up, and post up the hardwear bro  



nice work..................... one of these years, i would love to make it to the nnl up here in jersey, and the one in toledo


----------



## [email protected]

this was only a matter of time before this was gonna happen :uh: 


MTX686 is as of this point, no longer a member of dynasty.

from what im gathering from other homies, he had a real bad trader report, and ripped off a fellow member of the club.

so with that bein said...................... PACK YOUR SHIT UP MTX.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 16 2009, 12:16 AM~13014880
> *this was only a matter of time before this was gonna happen :uh:
> MTX686 is as of this point, no longer a member of dynasty.
> 
> from what im gathering from other homies, he had a real bad trader report, and ripped off a fellow member of the club.
> 
> so with that bein said...................... PACK YOUR SHIT UP MTX.
> *



i am surprised with his bad rap, you guys let this skid mark in the club to begin with!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 16 2009, 03:29 AM~13014959
> *i am surprised with his bad rap, you guys let this skid mark in the club to begin with!
> *






i was no part of that one  you know me bro................... clean rep, and good attitude, and dont start no shit


----------



## just_a-doodz

Well I blame myself for not paying enough attention to his rep.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

THATS LOOKIN VERY GOOD ! AND REALLY CLEAN AND CLEAR PICS ! KEEP IT UP ! BUT DAMN ITS 2 AM LITTLE WHY ARN'T YOU IN BED GETTING READY FOR SCHOOL !


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 16 2009, 02:16 AM~13014880
> *this was only a matter of time before this was gonna happen :uh:
> MTX686 is as of this point, no longer a member of dynasty.
> 
> from what im gathering from other homies, he had a real bad trader report, and ripped off a fellow member of the club.
> 
> so with that bein said...................... PACK YOUR SHIT UP MTX.
> *


none of my business except that he came through with a sale with me.
it took me 2 weeks to get him his money and a week later I had my rims
as advertised. recd just a few days ago.
just my 2 cents.
I am not trying to get in the middle of club business or stick up for the guy
but he did complete the sale .
just thought it should be known.


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 16 2009, 02:42 AM~13015023
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn.... looking good so far.Your skills keep on rising!!!


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 16 2009, 02:48 AM~13015061
> *none of my business except that he came through with a sale with me.
> it took me 2 weeks to get him his money and a week later I had my rims
> as advertised. recd just a few days ago.
> just my 2 cents.
> I am not trying to get in the middle of club business or stick up for the guy
> but he did complete the sale .
> just thought it should be known.
> *


Glad for you homie.....Im dropping this.Wont you?


----------



## DEUCES76

charger lookin good homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yup, them are the rims i got from u, thanks for hookin me up bro


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Feb 16 2009, 02:53 AM~13015091
> *Glad for you homie.....Im dropping this.Wont you?
> *


hey look homie
just stating what happened with a deal I had with him. I just did it in both threads so it would be seen just to be fair to the guy is all.
I know your mad and I dont blame you . I dont want no trouble .
so dont start none
and there wont be none ok


----------



## DEUCES76

ur welcome anytime


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 16 2009, 03:48 AM~13015061
> *none of my business except that he came through with a sale with me.
> it took me 2 weeks to get him his money and a week later I had my rims
> as advertised. recd just a few days ago.
> just my 2 cents.
> I am not trying to get in the middle of club business or stick up for the guy
> but he did complete the sale .
> just thought it should be known.
> *




i hear you greg, but dude has done this time and time again ya know!


but i do have one thing to say to you





















































gentle men ................. start............... your..................... engines  


i know you couldnt wait for this, after your eagles flopped out early :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 16 2009, 03:08 AM~13015145
> *i hear you greg, but dude has done this time and time again ya know!
> but i do have one thing to say to you
> gentle men ................. start............... your..................... engines
> i know you couldnt wait for this, after your eagles flopped out early :biggrin:
> *


hahahahahaha
like I said I dont want no trouble man. gettin to old for that shit man !!!!!!!
did you see the race today ?????????
man my boy caused a mess today lol !!!!!!!!!!
I dont care what they say I think he paid vickers back today for last year but your not supposed to take out half the field doin it lol .

and I guess your done celebrating now and I am over it now so if you want to do the build off we talked about earlier hit me up ok. we could still do it cause you have to admit it would be fun.


----------



## [email protected]

i have some things i have to clean up 1st, i have a build i have to get done soon for a homie, and finish this 59, and maybe we can throw down


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 16 2009, 03:35 AM~13015218
> *i have some things i have to clean up 1st, i have a build i have to get done soon for a homie, and finish this 59, and maybe we can throw down
> *


  
let me know


----------



## Jantrix

How about a club-wide CBP or build off? MCBA has a couple running right now.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Feb 16 2009, 04:51 AM~13015255
> *How about a club-wide CBP or build off? MCBA has a couple running right now.
> *





we have a low rod build off goin on right now  



if you have any ideahs, let me know.................... pm me


----------



## Jantrix

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 16 2009, 12:29 AM~13013468
> *:0  post them builds up, and post up the hardwear bro
> nice work..................... one of these years, i would love to make it to the nnl up here in jersey, and the one in toledo *


Okay heres the hardware.




























And here's what my 15yr old son won.










I brought seven models in five catagories. All in all, I didn't do too bad. I do think I got robbed in the Miscellaneous catagory as the first place went to a pre-painted engine kit, with no additional details added. I don't think the judges realized it was a prepainted kit. Call it sour grapes if you want, because it is. None of the models I brought this year will go next year. I'll bring new and better builds or not go at all. First place or bust.


----------



## [email protected]

those are some bad ass whips........................ congrats on the hardware too  



and you got a pm bro :biggrin:


----------



## RIP Viejo

that 300 is nice!!


----------



## [email protected]

whats up homies....................... i have this club banner for you guys to fly, m.c.b.a. and c.m.b.i. have there own club banners, and im gonna throw this out there and see if you guys like it  



please pm me some feed back, and i can get them changed  














im diggin it :biggrin:


----------



## RIP Viejo

WOW THATS NICE WHERE CAN I GET ONE DONE :biggrin::biggrin:
haha naw but it looks nice now that i look at it on the forum skin!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Feb 16 2009, 10:39 PM~13021999
> *WOW THATS NICE WHERE CAN I GET ONE DONE :biggrin::biggrin:
> haha naw but it looks nice now that i look at it on the forum skin!
> *




thanks bro


----------



## just_a-doodz

Im digging it too!!!I was going to design on but lost interest.....(go figure) thanks bro!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## [email protected]

also have this one too  


thanks again homie


----------



## Mr.1/16th

SWEET!!


----------



## just_a-doodz

Lookin good CNDYBLU!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

well we have been getting some rain. so i haven't been chancing it by painting, so im helping my little sister with her lexus.
me helping her hack the belly to fit some rims to make it lay.








the wheels mocked up.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE VATO-GOT SOME PAINT ON THE REGAL. WHAT YA GUYS THINK OF THE COLOR COMBO?









































ITS A DEEP PEARLESCENT PURPLE WITH LIKE A KHAKI COLOR TOP. I TRIED DOIN SOME GHOST PATTERNS BUT FOR SOME REASON THE HOOD TURNED OUT BETTER THAN THE TRUNK.
ALSO MY NEXT PROJECT '77 MONTE.....


----------



## tequila sunrise

those wheels weren't cuttin it, so we went BALLER STATUS


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 16 2009, 08:34 PM~13022812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ORALE VATO-RIDES LOOKIN TIGHT HOMIE.....


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 16 2009, 10:30 PM~13024707
> *those wheels weren't cuttin it, so we went BALLER STATUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weapon of choice
> *


ORALE VATO-DAMN..... YEAH THOSE MAKE IT POP VATO TELL YO SIS SHE GOT A BAD-ASS RIDE.....


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 16 2009, 08:50 PM~13023103
> *also have this one too
> thanks again homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ORALE VATO-I LIKE THIS ONE VATO.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Feb 16 2009, 07:23 PM~13024612
> *ORALE VATO-GOT SOME PAINT ON THE REGAL. WHAT YA GUYS THINK OF THE COLOR COMBO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITS A DEEP PEARLESCENT PURPLE WITH LIKE A KHAKI COLOR TOP. I TRIED DOIN SOME GHOST PATTERNS BUT FOR SOME REASON THE HOOD TURNED OUT BETTER THAN THE TRUNK.
> ALSO MY NEXT PROJECT '77 MONTE.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick work on this T-top homie


----------



## Jantrix

I like it a lot, however I like the second one you posted even better. It's simpler and cleaner looking, but that's just me.










Yep, that works better to me. Maybe post a poll and get some votes or leave it up to the member?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Feb 17 2009, 01:23 AM~13024612
> *ORALE VATO-GOT SOME PAINT ON THE REGAL. WHAT YA GUYS THINK OF THE COLOR COMBO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITS A DEEP PEARLESCENT PURPLE WITH LIKE A KHAKI COLOR TOP. I TRIED DOIN SOME GHOST PATTERNS BUT FOR SOME REASON THE HOOD TURNED OUT BETTER THAN THE TRUNK.
> ALSO MY NEXT PROJECT '77 MONTE.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




regal looks sick bro................ and that monte is gonna be bad ass too  hella nice work


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 17 2009, 01:30 AM~13024707
> *those wheels weren't cuttin it, so we went BALLER STATUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





baller status no doubt  looks good mike


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Feb 17 2009, 02:16 AM~13025304
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it a lot, however I like the second one you posted even better. It's simpler and cleaner looking, but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that works better to me. Maybe post a poll and get some votes or leave it up to the member?
> *




yea im just gonna leave it up to the club members, and what ever one they feel they want to use, they can use it  



i think there both fly tho :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

this is where im at on the 59 elco.............. the interior is painted, and the motor is painted too  a nice double blower set up for the wild ride :biggrin: 


still have some ways to go on this but comeing together nice


----------



## [email protected]

and we have a new addition to DYNASTY fellas



DJ-ROY.......................... welcome to the club brother


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 17 2009, 10:44 AM~13026903
> *and we have a new addition to DYNASTY fellas
> DJ-ROY.......................... welcome to the club brother
> *


welcome..... :wave:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 17 2009, 11:04 AM~13027003
> *welcome..... :wave:
> *




sup foo :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

rides are lookin good homies..keep it up..and welcome to ur new member of the club.congrates


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 17 2009, 11:06 AM~13027012
> *sup foo :biggrin:
> *


notta... got the buick about 98% done, postin up pics here later today


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 17 2009, 12:23 PM~13027456
> *notta... got the buick about 98% done, postin up pics here later today
> *





:0


----------



## CustomFreak

hey guys

i am very happy to be in this club now

for all how dont know me in person, my name is frank i am 28 years old and i live in germany (about 100km from frankfurt)

i hope you guys all will have fun with my builds

cheers

frank


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Feb 17 2009, 01:24 PM~13028436
> *hey guys
> 
> i am very happy to be in this club now
> 
> for all how dont know me in person, my name is frank i am 28 years old and i live in germany (about 100km from frankfurt)
> 
> i hope you guys all will have fun with my builds
> 
> cheers
> 
> frank
> *


Congrats bro!!Now post some pics of that wild ass Regal you are building.


----------



## regalistic




----------



## lowridermodels

thats a clean ride right thurr!


----------



## CustomFreak

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Feb 17 2009, 11:25 AM~13028442
> *Congrats bro!!Now post some pics of that wild ass Regal you are building.
> *


here we go !


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 17 2009, 11:29 AM~13028472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHARP!! :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 17 2009, 03:23 PM~13029025
> *SHARP!! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness

welcome DJ-ROY AND CUSTOMFREAK


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Feb 17 2009, 02:24 PM~13028436
> *hey guys
> 
> i am very happy to be in this club now
> 
> for all how dont know me in person, my name is frank i am 28 years old and i live in germany (about 100km from frankfurt)
> 
> i hope you guys all will have fun with my builds
> 
> cheers
> 
> frank
> *





welcome to the club frank, you'll make a good addition to dynasty  :biggrin: 


monte thing haha looks real good bro


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 17 2009, 02:29 PM~13028472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:0 looks smooth E, i gotta dip my wildcat now and re do it


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Feb 17 2009, 03:32 PM~13029702
> *welcome DJ-ROY AND CUSTOMFREAK
> *


x2 :thumbsup: 
looks like dynasty going international too :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 17 2009, 05:13 PM~13030105
> *x2 :thumbsup:
> looks  like dynasty going international  too :biggrin:
> *





world wide :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

Thank you for the kind words Homies

Its an honour to join the club


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Feb 17 2009, 07:24 PM~13028436
> *hey guys
> 
> i am very happy to be in this club now
> 
> for all how dont know me in person, my name is frank i am 28 years old and i live in germany (about 100km from frankfurt)
> 
> i hope you guys all will have fun with my builds
> 
> cheers
> 
> frank
> *


Yooooooooo Bro .......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Jantrix

Hey Dropped, do you have larger shots of these images, it might be cool for a photo backdrop like Regalistic did.



> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Feb 17 2009, 02:16 AM~13025304
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it a lot, however I like the second one you posted even better. It's simpler and cleaner looking, but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that works better to me. Maybe post a poll and get some votes or leave it up to the member?
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Feb 17 2009, 07:09 PM~13031166
> *Hey Dropped, do you have larger shots of these images, it might be cool for a photo backdrop like Regalistic did.
> *



let me see what i can do for ya


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

dash is done besides the steering wheel...









interior is piped out with sewing thread...









also found another wheel for the 67 lol


----------



## cruzinlow

67 lookin good lil homie nice work,rides are gettin better in quality every build you do


----------



## [email protected]

67 is tight D


----------



## tequila sunrise

simple and clean 67


----------



## CustomFreak

where are these rims from? its no pegasus?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Feb 18 2009, 07:35 AM~13037180
> *where are these rims from? its no pegasus?
> *




bigpoppa is selling the same wheels, only there cast resin for 6 bucks a set


----------



## sidetoside

Here are also OG Wheels ....

http://www.scaleproduction.de/product_info...8489e6741209070


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 18 2009, 12:57 PM~13038645
> *Here are also OG Wheels ....
> 
> http://www.scaleproduction.de/product_info...8489e6741209070
> *




those are bad as hell right there :0


----------



## sidetoside

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 18 2009, 10:54 AM~13039176
> *those are bad as hell right there :0
> *


These wheels to chrometech , than you have real great wheels !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 18 2009, 02:03 PM~13039248
> *These wheels to chrometech , than you have real great wheels !
> *




yes sir


----------



## tequila sunrise

lowrod is gettin there, but i was having some problems with the paint  . don't want to dunk it, but i will find my way around it. 62 and linc's 62 and monte carlo flaked out. i'm taking advantage of the good weather before we get another storm.


----------



## CustomFreak

hey guys,

i finished my regal more pics in his own thread !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Feb 18 2009, 04:29 PM~13040410
> *hey guys,
> 
> i finished my regal more pics in his own thread !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0


----------



## just_a-doodz

Well......I went to Hobby Lobby and my Local Hobby Shop and expected to be dissapointed...AGAIN...BUT alas...all is not lost....LOOKIE what I gots!!!!!


















Finally got some damn 1109s.I traded something to Mini for a set cause I couldnt find the damn things anywhere local...(and I dont mess with Ebay).I dropped a nice bit of money but hell I gotta get em while I can.And I had to buy that damn Charger cause CNDYBLU is hooking his up.I havent felt much like building lately but this is going to help.Later


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin: glad i could help inspire u...u usin the rims like i have on mine? if not PM me..


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 18 2009, 05:37 PM~13041399
> *:biggrin: glad i could help inspire u...u usin the rims  like i have on mine? if not PM me..
> *


Im not sure yet....Ive got some other wheels I may use Ive just got to mock them up on the car.If Im NOT going to use them I send them to you free.Ill let you know by Friday.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin: thanks homie


----------



## MTX686

damn customfreak! that ride is way to badass! i want!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 16 2009, 01:16 AM~13014880
> *this was only a matter of time before this was gonna happen :uh:
> MTX686 is as of this point, no longer a member of dynasty.
> 
> from what im gathering from other homies, he had a real bad trader report, and ripped off a fellow member of the club.
> 
> so with that bein said...................... PACK YOUR SHIT UP MTX.
> *


----------



## MTX686

right on. : ]


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Feb 17 2009, 11:33 AM~13028511
> *here we go !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how the hell did youdo that door? like minded inquiries would love to know.

And ive been away..have i missed something? :uh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Feb 18 2009, 07:43 PM~13041935
> *damn customfreak! that ride is way to badass! i want!
> *






clear up your dept young buck.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 18 2009, 09:34 PM~13042963
> *how the hell did youdo that door?  like minded inquiries would love to know.
> 
> And ive been away..have i missed something? :uh:
> *






yea we have a couple new members, and we lost one.................. due to stupidity  



mtx ripped off one of our members, and im not feelin that shit! 

i didnt think you would have a problem, and would fully agree  


other then that, DJ-ROY, and CUSTOMFREAK are apart of dynasty  



hit me up bro


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE VATO-LAID DOWN SOME SUBTLE PATTERNS-GOT SOME T-TOPS CUT (THERE IS GOIN TO BE A PIECE ADDED TO EACH SIDE TO MATCH THE COLOR OF THE REST OF THE CAR) AND GOT A PIK THAT SHOWS THE PATTERNS ON THE TRUNK. CANT WAIT TO TAKE SOME SUNNY SHOTS YA KNO.....

























EVERYTHING IS GOIN ALL GOOD SO FAR.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:thumbsup:
lookin good homie..

i aslo took my shot at patterning again...i think it turned out well, especially after i striped it


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE VATO-WHAT YA USE TO DO THE LINES VATO.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

masking tape, the whole thing was acutally backwards..., i masked the basecoat and masked everything off, then what i wanted to make dark i would mask everything but that..


----------



## tequila sunrise

well here is linc's monte carlo. the paint finally came in...thank you joe from pegasus for lookin out!!
can barely see the flake  








then i bought new internal filters for the spray gun...look at the difference


----------



## tequila sunrise




----------



## tequila sunrise

the frame








and the 61








the difference is like day and night...tomorrow im going to take pics of them during the day.


----------



## [email protected]

:0 :0 :0 :0 holy shit mike! them whips are flaked out!! i know linc is gonna be like a kid in a kandy store :biggrin: 



nice work mike  



DOPE........... that regal is gonna be fly bro


----------



## eastside1989

I likin the Flake.... :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

thanks guys. can't wait to get some clear over them and have everything smoothed out.


EASTSIDE... do you know where i can get some scaled down aircraft setups for some models?


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 18 2009, 11:03 PM~13046497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice 
That Trumpeter Monte is quiet a challenge to build uffin:


----------



## [email protected]

well its comeing together, slowly  


i got the grill in, the headlight and tail light buckets on, finished the foil (except 2 small spots)  


next will be finishing up the front suspension,add some detail to the interior,and detail up the double blower set up and the rest of the motor  add some red windows and final clear  

couple pics :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

Ride is looking clean....


----------



## CustomFreak

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 20 2009, 08:52 AM~13058715
> *well its comeing together, slowly
> i got the grill in, the headlight and tail light buckets on, finished the foil (except 2 small spots)
> next will be finishing up the front suspension,add some detail to the interior,and detail up the double blower set up and the rest of the motor  add some red windows and final clear
> 
> couple pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is going to be a nice one ! that color fits perfect to the car and the chrome...keep going...


----------



## josh 78

DROPPED LOOKING REAL NICE LIKE THE COLOR AND STYLE


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 20 2009, 08:52 AM~13058715
> *well its comeing together, slowly
> i got the grill in, the headlight and tail light buckets on, finished the foil (except 2 small spots)
> next will be finishing up the front suspension,add some detail to the interior,and detail up the double blower set up and the rest of the motor  add some red windows and final clear
> 
> couple pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :dunno: y that setup dont look right on that 409 under the hood maybe try something biger but thats just my .2


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Feb 17 2009, 12:33 PM~13028511
> *here we go !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WORK !!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 20 2009, 01:38 PM~13059515
> *:dunno: y that setup dont look right on that 409 under the hood maybe try something biger but thats just my .2
> *




well back in the 60's (witch is the style im goin for here) the 409 was a popular motor  

i think it looks bad ass, and its gonna stay :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 20 2009, 10:54 AM~13059667
> *well back in the 60's (witch is the style im goin for here) the 409 was a popular motor
> 
> i think it looks bad ass, and its gonna stay :biggrin:
> *


 now i do like that 60's but i dont like tham dam 409's :angry: :biggrin:  but keep the good work up like allways db


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 20 2009, 01:59 PM~13059710
> *now i do like that 60's but i dont like tham dam 409's :angry:  :biggrin:   but keep the good work up like allways db
> *





thanks bro


----------



## modeltech

YOUR PERIOD CORRECT BRO!! VERY NICE WORK!!!


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 20 2009, 11:05 AM~13059745
> *YOUR PERIOD CORRECT BRO!! VERY NICE WORK!!!
> *


x2 plus it was one of the best and biggest Chevy engines of the time. Love the double blower


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa+Feb 20 2009, 02:24 PM~13059949-->
> 
> 
> 
> x2 plus it was one of the best and biggest Chevy engines of the time.  Love the double blower
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-modeltech_@Feb 20 2009, 02:05 PM~13059745
> *YOUR PERIOD CORRECT BRO!! VERY NICE WORK!!!
> *



thanks fellas  :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE VATO-YEAH HOMIE THAT SHIT LOOKIN TIGHT.....


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 20 2009, 08:52 AM~13058715
> *well its comeing together, slowly
> i got the grill in, the headlight and tail light buckets on, finished the foil (except 2 small spots)
> next will be finishing up the front suspension,add some detail to the interior,and detail up the double blower set up and the rest of the motor  add some red windows and final clear
> 
> couple pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The foil work on this one is amazing


----------



## DJ-ROY

My first build i,m working on under DYNASTY M.C.C. uffin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Dropped I'm loving the look of that Elco.Can't wait to seee it finished.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 20 2009, 09:51 PM~13063595
> *My first build i,m working on under DYNASTY M.C.C. uffin:
> 
> *



im lovein that color bro


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights+Feb 20 2009, 09:58 PM~13063649-->
> 
> 
> 
> Dropped I'm loving the look of that Elco.Can't wait to seee it finished.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DJ-ROY_@Feb 20 2009, 09:48 PM~13063555
> *The foil work on this one is amazing
> *




thanks fellas


----------



## [email protected]

ok fellas................. heres the dynasty back drop you wanted


----------



## RIP Viejo

and just to let yall know check it out as your desktop background for your computer.....1024x 786! thats the size so :cheesy:   uffin:


----------



## bigbearlocos

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 20 2009, 11:05 AM~13059745
> *YOUR PERIOD CORRECT BRO!! VERY NICE WORK!!!
> *


*X3*


Jeff, the elco is coming out sweet. that's the right motor for that 
period, and it looks Awesome. Blower looks Awesome too. Can't wait to 
see it done..

Here are some pics i found of a 59 hi-boy model with a 409 motor in it. 
I found this one in the jalopy journals website, But yours looks better.
here is the website:
www.jalopyjournal.com


----------



## [email protected]

gil i was just looking at that last night haha i was looking at shots of a 59 front grill and found that :cheesy: that ride is sweet tho.

and thanks for the hook-up bro, i have some pulleys comeing soon for it :0


----------



## bigbearlocos

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 20 2009, 10:16 PM~13065280
> *ok fellas................. heres the dynasty back drop you wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats nice, Heres just a thought, Someone should put that on some caps so that when you guys go to a model car show you can show your club out. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Feb 21 2009, 01:31 AM~13065398
> *Thats nice, Heres just a thought, Someone should put that on some caps so that when you guys go to a model car show you can show your club out.  :biggrin:
> *




or a shirt huh! :biggrin:


----------



## bigbearlocos

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 20 2009, 10:32 PM~13065402
> *or a shirt huh! :biggrin:
> *


*Yep* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Feb 21 2009, 12:26 AM~13065355
> *X3
> Jeff, the elco is coming out sweet. that's the right motor for that
> period, and it looks Awesome. Blower looks Awesome too. Can't wait to
> see it done..
> 
> Here are some pics i found of a 59 hi-boy model with a 409 motor in it.
> I found this one in the jalopy journals website, But yours looks better.
> here is the website:
> www.jalopyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn jeff you need that glass huh?Im going to get your stuff out tomorrow.....Im saving pain pills for the trip...lol.(But Im phucke dup now...LOL)


----------



## [email protected]

:roflmao: :roflmao: i have some clear red thin sheet plastic, that ima use for the windows


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 21 2009, 12:32 AM~13065402
> *or a shirt huh! :biggrin:
> *


x10000
I am going to try and go to nnleast this year and would be cool to wear a tshirt with dynasty on it.
but I had better have some good models to represent though huh or else I'll have to go in ninja mode


----------



## Jantrix

Dropped that backdrop image is excellent, I'll print that up on some photo paper and get it in for a photo backdrop. Also we can shrink it down to any size now and add it to contest displays.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Feb 21 2009, 05:09 AM~13067042
> *Dropped that backdrop image is excellent, I'll print that up on some photo paper and get it in for a photo backdrop. Also we can shrink it down to any size now and add it to contest displays.
> *



 well a homie of mine hooked us up again  

here is 2 more backdrops :0 


i love these ones


----------



## RIP Viejo

to the pinche top!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Yo J, elky lookin GOOD! :biggrin:
i got hooked up today..got some more SUEDE in!


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE VATO-GETTIN CLOSER HOMIES.....


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Feb 20 2009, 11:26 PM~13065355
> *X3
> Jeff, the elco is coming out sweet. that's the right motor for that
> period, and it looks Awesome. Blower looks Awesome too. Can't wait to
> see it done..
> 
> Here are some pics i found of a 59 hi-boy model with a 409 motor in it.
> I found this one in the jalopy journals website, But yours looks better.
> here is the website:
> www.jalopyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats Marty's Elco


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 21 2009, 02:11 AM~13065796
> *x10000
> I am going to try and go to nnleast this year and would be cool to wear a tshirt with dynasty on it.
> but I had better have some good models to represent though huh or else I'll have to go in ninja mode
> *





:biggrin: when is the nnleast this year greg?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 21 2009, 06:43 PM~13070189
> *Yo J, elky lookin GOOD! :biggrin:
> i got hooked up today..got some more SUEDE in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




thanks D  a peice of that seude would look nice out here  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Feb 21 2009, 09:41 PM~13071177
> *ORALE VATO-GETTIN CLOSER HOMIES.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




lookin sick bro




























getter done :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

regals lookin good man


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 21 2009, 09:24 PM~13071470
> *:biggrin:  when is the nnleast this year greg?
> *


april somethin not sure . go to nnleast.com to see.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 21 2009, 08:27 PM~13071485
> *thanks D   a peice of that seude would look nice out here   :biggrin:
> *


u really want some? PM me about it..


----------



## josh 78

AIRBAGS FROM.....rollinoldskoo.....THANX MAN





BMF IS READY


----------



## [email protected]

looks good bro


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Feb 22 2009, 02:31 PM~13077792
> *AIRBAGS FROM.....rollinoldskoo.....THANX MAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BMF IS READY
> 
> 
> *


That's hot! Nice work!


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE VATO-DONE


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE VATO-SHIT JUST REALIZED FORGOT THE DAMN SIDE WINDOWS SO
99% DONE


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Feb 22 2009, 10:21 PM~13079558
> *ORALE VATO-DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





looks good bro, but whats up with the wheel well trim? just askin


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 22 2009, 07:30 PM~13079660
> *looks good bro, but whats up with the wheel well trim? just askin
> *


ORALE VATO-YEAH I GUESS I WENT A LIL BIG DIDNT I.....
  :angry: :angry:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Feb 22 2009, 11:18 PM~13080264
> *ORALE VATO-YEAH I GUESS I WENT A LIL BIG DIDNT I.....
> :angry:  :angry:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

Hey what if someone can do this one on the computer and send it to me? i did this freehand, i'd appreciate it


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 20 2009, 09:32 PM~13065402
> *or a shirt huh! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## josh 78

YO [email protected]

YOU WANT LIST UP ALL MEMBERS FROM THE DYNASTY CLUB........:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

let me get a list of all the DYNASTY M.C.C. members :biggrin: 

1. [email protected]
2.slammdsanoma
3.regalistic
4.westempire
5.tequillasunrise
6.kykustom
8.sidewayzs-15
9.jt202
10.dope scalemodels
11.envious
12.cndyblu66ss
13.owenart714
14.aztek warrior
15.texasfunk
16.inportmadness
17.old low&slo
18.cambo35
19.josh 78
20.customfreak
21.chrisijzerman
22.dj-roy
23just-a-doods
24.coast2coast

if there is any i forgot............. just add :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 23 2009, 06:25 PM~13085214
> *let me get a list of all the DYNASTY M.C.C. members :biggrin:
> 
> 1. [email protected]
> 2.slammdsanoma
> 3.regalistic
> 4.westempire
> 5.tequillasunrise
> 6.kykustom
> 8.sidewayzs-15
> 9.jt202
> 10.dope scalemodels
> 11.envious
> 12.cndyblu66ss
> 13.owenart714
> 14.aztek warrior
> 15.texasfunk
> 16.inportmadness
> 17.old low&slo
> 18.cambo35
> 19.josh 78
> 20.customfreak
> 21.chrisijzerman
> 22.dj-roy
> 23just-a-doods
> 24.coast2coast
> 
> if there is any i forgot............. just add :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Jantrix

1. [email protected]
2.slammdsanoma
3.regalistic
4.westempire
5.tequillasunrise
6.kykustom
8.sidewayzs-15
9.jt202
10.dope scalemodels
11.envious
12.cndyblu66ss
13.owenart714
14.aztek warrior
15.texasfunk
16.inportmadness
17.old low&slo
18.cambo35
19.josh 78
20.customfreak
21.chrisijzerman
22.dj-roy
23just-a-doods
24.coast2coast
25. Jantrix

if there is any i forgot............. just add


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Feb 22 2009, 03:31 PM~13077792
> *AIRBAGS FROM.....rollinoldskoo.....THANX MAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BMF IS READY
> 
> 
> *


Nice and clean Josh


----------



## Tonioseven

1. [email protected]
2.slammdsanoma
3.regalistic
4.westempire
5.tequillasunrise
6.kykustom
8.sidewayzs-15
9.jt202
10.dope scalemodels
11.envious
12.cndyblu66ss
13.owenart714
14.aztek warrior
15.texasfunk
16.inportmadness
17.old low&slo
18.cambo35
19.josh 78
20.customfreak
21.chrisijzerman
22.dj-roy
23just-a-doods
24.coast2coast
25. Jantrix
*26. Tonioseven*

Here's my upcoming Dynasty build...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Feb 23 2009, 07:40 PM~13088939
> *1. [email protected]
> 2.slammdsanoma
> 3.regalistic
> 4.westempire
> 5.tequillasunrise
> 6.kykustom
> 8.sidewayzs-15
> 9.jt202
> 10.dope scalemodels
> 11.envious
> 12.cndyblu66ss
> 13.owenart714
> 14.aztek warrior
> 15.texasfunk
> 16.inportmadness
> 17.old low&slo
> 18.cambo35
> 19.josh 78
> 20.customfreak
> 21.chrisijzerman
> 22.dj-roy
> 23just-a-doods
> 24.coast2coast
> 25. Jantrix
> 
> if there is any i forgot............. just add
> *




damn bro my fault :biggrin: i went threw the whole dynasty thread and spent like 2hrs goin threw pages and i forgot your name................ my fault bro


----------



## RIP Viejo

jeff got the package thats whats up homie....thank you!! got home it was like christmas had yours plus 3 more that i had been waiting on!! again thx homie!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Feb 23 2009, 10:17 PM~13090642
> *jeff got the package thats whats up homie....thank you!! got home it was like christmas had yours plus 3 more that i had been waiting on!! again thx homie!
> *





not a problem bro, i figured you could do something with that kit and wheels  

thanks for the effort you put in on the avies


----------



## RIP Viejo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 23 2009, 09:27 PM~13090784
> *not a problem bro, i figured you could do something with that kit and wheels
> 
> thanks for the effort you put in on the avies
> *




i already have ideas lol but yeah imma try to get the 64 im working on done and some more...interested in learning from the DYNASTY MCC members! maybe one day become one...again thx....and if you need anything more let me know! 




-ray


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Feb 23 2009, 10:29 PM~13090816
> *i already have ideas lol but yeah imma try to get the 64 im working on done and some more...interested in learning from the DYNASTY MCC members! maybe one day become one...again thx....and if you need anything more let me know!
> -ray
> *





if you need any help or have any questions.............. just ask ray  


and im glad you like the package, i wasnt sure what to send :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Feb 23 2009, 09:27 PM~13090784-->
> 
> 
> 
> not a problem bro, i figured you could do something with that kit and wheels
> 
> thanks for the effort you put in on the avies
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <[email protected]_@Feb 23 2009, 09:36 PM~13090900
> *if you need any help or have any questions.............. just ask ray
> and im glad you like the package, i wasnt sure what to send :biggrin:
> *



RIPVIEJO hooked us up on those?....Good looking out my man.


----------



## RIP Viejo

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Feb 23 2009, 10:27 PM~13091613
> *RIPVIEJO hooked us up on those?....Good looking out my man.
> *



lol thats whats up homie!! lemme know when you want something...money aint gotta be traded....i need model stuff lol i do myspace pages also!

check out mines.....
www.myspace.com/southernstylegfx

if your into that stuff! (myspace)


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Feb 23 2009, 10:34 PM~13091739
> *lol thats whats up homie!! lemme know when you want something...money aint gotta be traded....i need model stuff lol i do myspace pages also!
> 
> check out mines.....
> www.myspace.com/southernstylegfx
> 
> if your into that stuff! (myspace)
> *


I will...I mess around with Photoshop and HTML a bit too.But Ive lost interest in both lately.Thanks for the hook-up tho Homie!!


----------



## RIP Viejo

RIPVIEJO for nextmember LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:   :yes: :yes:


----------



## tequila sunrise

linc's cars almost done.








after this is my 62 with 396 engine :0 . and help my little sister finish her lexus

next projects...in no particular order.
FINISH LOWROD
"RICHARD'S BLUE ANGEL" replica bomb truck 
"LETHAL WEAPON" monte carlo replica-(thanks mark for the kit)
updated CHEZOOM
72 chevelle street rod...BLOWER :0 
34 ford hot rod
66 impala resin...patterned
58 impala-doors already opened, patterns?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Feb 23 2009, 11:41 PM~13091865
> *RIPVIEJO for nextmember LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:      :yes:  :yes:
> *




get that 60 done and we'll talk :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 24 2009, 02:03 AM~13093732
> *linc's cars almost done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after this is my 62 with 396 engine :0 . and help my little sister finish her lexus
> 
> next projects...in no particular order.
> FINISH LOWROD
> "RICHARD'S BLUE ANGEL" replica bomb truck
> "LETHAL WEAPON" monte carlo replica-(thanks mark for the kit)
> updated CHEZOOM
> 72 chevelle street rod...BLOWER :0
> 34 ford hot rod
> 66 impala resin...patterned
> 58 impala-doors already opened, patterns?
> *




i cant wait to see some of them projects come to life bro  

and lincs cars are looking tight :0 

nice work mike.................... holdin it down :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lookin good all around guys... :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 24 2009, 01:03 AM~13093732
> *linc's cars almost done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after this is my 62 with 396 engine :0 . and help my little sister finish her lexus
> 
> next projects...in no particular order.
> FINISH LOWROD
> "RICHARD'S BLUE ANGEL" replica bomb truck
> "LETHAL WEAPON" monte carlo replica-(thanks mark for the kit)
> updated CHEZOOM
> 72 chevelle street rod...BLOWER :0
> 34 ford hot rod
> 66 impala resin...patterned
> 58 impala-doors already opened, patterns?
> *


This is pure *hotness*


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 24 2009, 07:00 PM~13102325
> *This is pure hotness
> *


thanks. i'm going to take them to work to get some sunny pics of them so you can see that kick ass flake.


----------



## josh 78

:biggrin: CLEAR THAT ONE........ :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

some nice work in here, rides are all lookin good


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Feb 25 2009, 05:11 AM~13105909
> *:biggrin:  CLEAR  THAT ONE........ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Feb 25 2009, 08:11 AM~13105909
> *:biggrin:  CLEAR  THAT ONE........ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 nice!!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 25 2009, 11:24 AM~13108274
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i like


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 25 2009, 07:24 PM~13108274
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS COOL BRO  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

wud up D? :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

haha nothin much but enjoyin my 10 days off :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 25 2009, 08:52 PM~13109007
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


YO HOMIS SOME OLD NICE CARS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 25 2009, 02:44 PM~13108929
> *haha nothin much but enjoyin my 10 days off :biggrin: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks so right!!


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 25 2009, 12:44 PM~13108929
> *haha nothin much but enjoyin my 10 days off :biggrin: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ORALE VATO-NICE FINGER NAIL POLISH HOMIE :roflmao: :roflmao: 
NAH J/K HOMIE THAT HOW MY SHIT LOOKS TOO.
RIDE IS LOOKIN TIGHT THO..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIP Viejo

anyone ever print those backddrops? lemme know i want to see my work in use lol


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 25 2009, 12:44 PM~13108929
> *haha nothin much but enjoyin my 10 days off :biggrin: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Amazing Build


----------



## Siim123

Some fancy paint right there!


----------



## Siim123

Some fancy paint right there!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thanks everyone, i plan on doing a better 67 identical to it....

check these pics i took tho!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

real sweet pics bro


----------



## sweetdreamer

thats one wet lookin paint job, good thing it is not water colors


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Feb 27 2009, 09:16 PM~13133362
> *thats one wet lookin paint job, good thing it is not water colors
> *


water colors are pretty resilient i sometimes use them as bases because you can paint them with anything with no side effects


----------



## Jantrix

Great lookin project everyone.
Here's something I'm trying to get done for Apr. 1. This is the Mustang Coupe from the sci-fi movie Cherry 2000.





































And a shot of the real car from the film.


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Feb 27 2009, 09:57 PM~13133853
> *Great lookin project everyone.
> Here's something I'm trying to get done for Apr. 1. This is the Mustang Coupe from the sci-fi movie Cherry 2000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shot of the real car from the film.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: why didnt i think of this :thumbsup: that was a cool movie


----------



## just_a-doodz

For the homie CNDYBLU....









Digging that build man.I was bored and cant build right now so I did this.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thanks homie, looks good!


----------



## just_a-doodz

:0


----------



## just_a-doodz

When I get off these damn pain pills and shit....its on!!!


----------



## Jantrix

Okay I got a question. Please don't anybody take this as a personal attack or insult in any way. I just need to get this answered.

What is up with tucking 24"+ rims up inside the model body, and dropping the car to the ground. Like just a-doodz Charger above. The front wheels would be impossible to turn and zero room for suspension travel. So a 1:1 version of the model is an impossibility. I know that what we do is about art and personal expression, but it's still supposed to be a car right?

Throw me a bone guys. And as I said, there is no offense intended.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Feb 27 2009, 10:33 PM~13134826
> *Okay I got a question. Please don't anybody take this as a personal attack or insult in any way. I just need to get this answered.
> 
> What is up with tucking 24"+ rims up inside the model body, and dropping the car to the ground. Like just a-doodz Charger above. The front wheels would be impossible to turn and zero room for suspension travel. So a 1:1 version of the model is an impossibility. I know that what we do is about art and personal expression, but it's still supposed to be a car right?
> 
> Throw me a bone guys. And as I said, there is no offense intended.
> *


Ok bro maybe i can help.Yes it is impossable to turn those huge chrome goodies but the idea of the actual cars is to tuck them for show.Heres where i get kinda questionable please if what i am about to say isn't true make it so that it is.All the cars that have huge rims and are dropped real low have airbags.This makes it so the owner can tuck the rims for show then lift the car so it can drive away.Hope this helps you understand bro you know i'll help you out  .


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 27 2009, 07:41 PM~13134898
> *Ok bro maybe i can help.Yes it is impossable to turn those huge chrome goodies but the idea of the actual cars is to tuck them for show.Heres where i get kinda questionable please if what i am about to say isn't true make it so that it is.All the cars that have huge rims and are dropped real low have airbags.This makes it so the owner can tuck the rims for show then lift the car so it can drive away.Hope this helps you understand bro you know i'll help you out  .
> *


 :werd:


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Feb 28 2009, 12:33 AM~13134826
> *Okay I got a question. Please don't anybody take this as a personal attack or insult in any way. I just need to get this answered.
> 
> What is up with tucking 24"+ rims up inside the model body, and dropping the car to the ground. Like just a-doodz Charger above. The front wheels would be impossible to turn and zero room for suspension travel. So a 1:1 version of the model is an impossibility. I know that what we do is about art and personal expression, but it's still supposed to be a car right?
> 
> Throw me a bone guys. And as I said, there is no offense intended.
> *


Absolutely NO insult bro.It is meant to be a "what if" type situation.Which is different for everyone.Airbags...hydraulics....chopped springs whatever...Are a form of customization.Not everyone gets it.Like me...I dont get Donks...but I understand why they do what they do.In this case...the Charger has Airride.So when you pull up showin the car...its dropped.On the ride home...you raise it.Besides...its only make-believe.We all can do what we want.Good post though.Im glad you asked.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fVOqgFwhW8


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

ROOLIN 30'S


----------



## just_a-doodz

Just adding this......I have been a fan of Lowriding since I was little.Does it have a "real" use?NO.BUT....the culture and fans are ther.We all like differnt things.And learn from all different cultures/backgrounds.Im glad that donks shake up the scene.keeps the automotive culture alive...and....bitchin...LOL.


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 28 2009, 12:56 AM~13135063
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fVOqgFwhW8
> *



Is that practical?HELL NO!!...is it cool?HELLL YESSS.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SQ5m5dGglw&feature=related


----------



## just_a-doodz

Point is...Everyone has a favorite "thing" they like about cars.Engines,Suspensions,paint,Year of make,Model,Type of color.Everyone has a favorite.Mine.....ALL of them.Cars have defined us since the first came out.Everyone has a story.Afavorite moment....car....time period....picture....friend that had a [email protected]#.Its all the same...but different.


----------



## just_a-doodz

Damn...someone post somethig before I gotta go sleep.


----------



## tequila sunrise

test fitted my new motor and it sits higher than it should. did some shaving and went too far with the dremel :angry: . Hopefully the piece that holds the oil pan stays on the way it used to and go a different route about making the motor fit.


----------



## undercoverimpala

Thats just sick!!


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 28 2009, 01:12 AM~13135207
> *test fitted my new motor and it sits higher than it should. did some shaving and went too far with the dremel :angry: . Hopefully the piece that holds the oil pan stays on the way it used to and go a different route about making the motor fit.
> *



Pics....or you beeez lyin boy.


----------



## tequila sunrise

ok, i'll shoot them. please be patient :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 28 2009, 01:15 AM~13135243
> *ok, i'll shoot them. please be patient :biggrin:
> *


All good...Im phucked up on pain pills...I dont carez.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thanks to the homie WESTEMPIRE-he hooked it up good!


----------



## tequila sunrise

damn those look bad ass!!!
well per just a doodz' request, the motor for my 62 isn't sitting under the hood the way i wanted. but i think i'll just show off the motor and leave hood at least half 1/4 open.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Feb 27 2009, 10:16 PM~13135253
> *All good...Im phucked up on pain pills...I dont carez.
> *


pain pills? what kind? and why you in pain?


----------



## tequila sunrise

thanks to scale repros 








and a little peek of the interior. nothing much, this is going to be a street car with a "bit" :biggrin: of flake








i will show better pics once the fuckin weather clears up.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 27 2009, 11:31 PM~13135409
> *damn those look bad ass!!!
> well per just a doodz' request, the motor for my 62 isn't sitting under the hood the way i wanted. but i think i'll just show off the motor and leave hood at least half 1/4 open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what you got in it for a motor?! :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise

also want to get pics of linc's cars "mounted" on spokes in some sunshine showing off the flake


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 27 2009, 10:36 PM~13135464
> *what you got in it for a motor?!  :cheesy:
> *


chevy 396...metal cast. heavy son of a bitch, i'll tell you that :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 27 2009, 11:37 PM~13135480
> *also want to get pics of linc's cars "mounted" on spokes in some sunshine showing off the flake
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise+Feb 28 2009, 01:32 AM~13135427-->
> 
> 
> 
> pain pills? what kind? and why you in pain?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tequila sunrise_@Feb 28 2009, 01:35 AM~13135457
> *thanks to scale repros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a little peek of the interior. nothing much, this is going to be a street car with a "bit" :biggrin:  of flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will show better pics once the fuckin weather clears up.
> *


Sorry I didnt respond earlier...fell asleep.I had surgery on my left foot tuesday to repair a broken bone that wouldnt heal.No biggie .Enjoying the time off and the Darvacet.....and beer.LOL....Later...car looks good by the way.I bet that motor weighs a pound!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

Trying a Conti kit on the Bomb 51"


----------



## jevries

NICE Bomb! :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62

nice ride :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## importmadness

well fellas im kinda back in the game..i just got a new camera. so i will be snaping pic soon of the new kits..from the past months and some super old builds...


sorry for taken so long...been takin care of my personal life first.


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Feb 28 2009, 07:31 AM~13136444
> *Sorry I didnt respond earlier...fell asleep.I had surgery on my left foot tuesday to repair a broken bone that wouldnt heal.No biggie .Enjoying the time off and the Darvacet.....and beer.LOL....Later...car looks good by the way.I bet that motor weighs a pound!!
> *


be careful with that combo homie . too much can actually stop your heart .


----------



## Tonioseven

I think it's a great idea.


----------



## MTX686

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 28 2009, 07:59 AM~13136729
> *Trying a Conti kit  on the Bomb 51"
> 
> 
> *



THATS BADASS!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## SlammdSonoma

just so yall know, im layin body with 20"s on the resin crew cab dually from twinn. Just did that last night. Called it Crew Pt. Duex. :0


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 28 2009, 06:28 PM~13139544
> *just so yall know, im layin body with 20"s on the resin crew cab dually from twinn.  Just did that last night.  Called it Crew Pt. Duex. :0
> *


That should look pretty damned cool! Pictures?! :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

CLEAR OR NOT......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Jantrix

Okay gents, I need some inspriration here. What would YOU do with this? And please be serious.


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Feb 28 2009, 08:29 PM~13140285
> *Okay gents, I need some inspriration here. What would YOU do with this? And please be serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


'60s style custom....metallic paint...maybe a fade.OR low-rod.


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Feb 28 2009, 07:30 PM~13140298
> *'60s style custom....metallic paint...maybe a fade.OR low-rod.
> *


boat flake roof candy on the body 60s style with belflower pipes


----------



## Tonioseven

Here's some for ya...


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Feb 28 2009, 07:29 PM~13140285
> *Okay gents, I need some inspriration here. What would YOU do with this? And please be serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




i would build it!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Jantrix

*sigh*
Some perople just can't be serious. I PLAN to build it. Just like I plan to build near every model I have. Planning part = easy. Finding the time = hard. I should have been born wealthy instead of good lookin'. I'd be ugly, but I'd have lots of time to...............wait. Nevermind.




> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 28 2009, 09:55 PM~13140441
> *i would build it!!!!  :biggrin:*


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 28 2009, 08:39 PM~13140362
> *Here's some for ya...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats whats up.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 28 2009, 04:59 AM~13136729
> *Trying a Conti kit  on the Bomb 51"
> 
> 
> *












59 impala booty kit fits right on


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 28 2009, 08:45 PM~13141213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 59 impala booty kit fits right on
> *


Thanks rollin looks great
I see now that i forgot the rear splash pan for the Custom version :0 
I also gonna take off the bumper guards on the rear bumper


----------



## COAST2COAST

lowrod buildoff 

















whats up fam , everyones been gettin down up in here ! still workin on this , should be done by deadline . maybe , i hope . :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 28 2009, 09:39 PM~13140362
> *Here's some for ya...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





this would be fly................... i love the style of this one


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Mar 1 2009, 08:03 PM~13146567
> *lowrod buildoff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats up fam , everyones been gettin down up in here ! still workin on this , should be done by deadline . maybe , i hope .  :biggrin:
> *







this is a damn good start, im likein it


----------



## importmadness

well i just took some new pics..i dont know if i should post them in here or my page..let me know?


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Mar 1 2009, 06:03 PM~13146567
> *lowrod buildoff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats up fam , everyones been gettin down up in here ! still workin on this , should be done by deadline . maybe , i hope .  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## importmadness

so i here is the new rides...let me know what u think..

*65 impala aka Pink Panther*









[/B]eclipse*









Mustang

















MORE TO COME LATER*


----------



## just_a-doodz

Is that pink the new Testors one coat?If so....I got two cans and a couple of things needing to be pink.Nice builds too.





No ****.


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Mar 2 2009, 12:05 AM~13150458
> *Is that pink the new Testors one coat?If so....I got two cans and a couple of things needing to be pink.Nice builds too.
> No ****.
> *



no its not a testors paint...i dont remember what it was called...


----------



## lowridermodels

LOOKIN GOOD UP IN HERE DYNASTY!


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Feb 28 2009, 09:08 PM~13140944
> **sigh*
> Some perople just can't be serious. I PLAN to build it. Just like I plan to build near every model I have. Planning part = easy. Finding the time = hard. I should have been born wealthy instead of good lookin'. I'd be ugly, but I'd have lots of time to...............wait. Nevermind.
> *




:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




GO OLD SKOOL BRO!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 28 2009, 08:45 PM~13141213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 59 impala booty kit fits right on
> *


----------



## RIP Viejo

how can a brotha get into dynasty?


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Mar 2 2009, 05:20 PM~13155431
> *how can a brotha get into dynasty?
> *


Send [email protected] and SlammedSonoma $1000.00 each.....


----------



## RIP Viejo

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Mar 2 2009, 05:34 PM~13155582
> *Send [email protected] and SlammedSonoma $1000.00 each.....
> *




do you take monopoly money???imma millionaire wioth that


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Mar 2 2009, 06:34 PM~13155582
> *Send [email protected] and SlammedSonoma $1000.00 each.....
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Mar 2 2009, 06:34 PM~13155582
> *Send [email protected] and SlammedSonoma $1000.00 each.....
> *


send me $500 i can get ya in :biggrin: /


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Get me some Icy Blue Testors paint and ikll let ya have Prez status for a day. I cant find the damn paint now...FUCK! My lowrod is literally done but i have NO paint.


----------



## importmadness

well since everyone is buildin them here is mine..
*DODGE CHARGER*

OUTSIDE PICS


























BUILT PICS


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

like the paint! whatd u do with the other rims?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

well, these are gonna be for a customer but then i get to make yet another 2 sets of fat n skinnies for MY rides...oh yeah sorry for the phone pic, cant find the cam right now


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 3 2009, 02:12 AM~13161866
> *well, these are gonna be for a customer but then i get to make yet another 2 sets of fat n skinnies for MY rides...oh yeah sorry for the phone pic, cant find the cam right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey homie.I sent your wheels/tires out this morning.You will get BOTH sets that come with that kit and ONE set of tires.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

kewl homie, thanks!


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 3 2009, 02:15 AM~13161884
> *kewl homie, thanks!
> *



NO PROB.Sorry it took so long I had to get a friend to drive me to P.O. cause I cant.Lemme know when you get them!!


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 3 2009, 12:08 AM~13161832
> *like the paint!  whatd u do with the other rims?
> *


thanks the paint is a dupicolor flip paint and I still have the other rims.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Mar 3 2009, 01:17 AM~13161897
> *NO PROB.Sorry it took so long I had to get a friend to drive me to P.O. cause I cant.Lemme know when you get them!!
> *


nah homie, its all good dont be sorry. Will do tho


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Mar 3 2009, 01:18 AM~13161902
> *thanks the paint is a dupicolor flip paint and I still have the other rims.
> *


what u gonna do with em?


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 3 2009, 12:19 AM~13161910
> *what u gonna do with em?
> *


Idk what u got to trade?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

u take cash/paypal for em?


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 3 2009, 12:25 AM~13161947
> *u take cash/paypal for em?
> *


cash
or u do have any hilux parts?


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Mar 3 2009, 02:22 AM~13161937
> *Idk what u got to trade?
> *


Do like me...send them free.Come on man...(trying to help the lil homie)


----------



## importmadness

i was just thinkin that...



i just have to find them


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:cheesy: thanks homie if thats what u gonna do..


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Mar 3 2009, 02:31 AM~13161991
> *i was just thinkin that...
> i just have to find them
> *


(come on.....)


----------



## importmadness

candy pm me your addy


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Mar 3 2009, 02:35 AM~13162015
> *candy pm me your addy
> *


YESSSSSSS.....good man.Dont know what the hell he is going to do with all these big-ass wheels.....but.


----------



## importmadness

i hope u guy are ready for this sick ass kit i just finished...

my gramps painted this way back in the day and i found it and put it back together hope u like..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

that paintjobs tight dude, whered u find it?


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 3 2009, 12:41 AM~13162050
> *that paintjobs tight dude, whered u find it?
> *


its a old kit my gramps had from when he use to build..he gave me before he passed


----------



## just_a-doodz

Niiiiice.Looks very correct for that time...nice one.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Mar 3 2009, 03:43 AM~13162069
> *its a old kit my gramps had from when he use to build..he gave me before he passed
> *


very cool


----------



## [email protected]

looks good fellas...................... i should be back at the bench soon, between work and this killer tooth ake :uh: i really havent felt like doin shit


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 3 2009, 03:50 PM~13166654
> *looks good fellas...................... i should be back at the bench soon, between work and this killer tooth ake :uh: i really havent felt like doin shit
> *


wuss...lol toothaches suck, load up on pain pills a and booze then get back to the bench :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 3 2009, 03:52 PM~13166668
> *wuss...lol  toothaches suck, load up on pain pills a and booze then get back to the bench :biggrin:
> *




yea they suck no doubt  as for the pills and booze, i got that covered  :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

THE BLUE RIV


Light metallic blue and Mica silver more to come...... uffin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 4 2009, 06:05 AM~13175044
> *THE BLUE RIV
> Light metallic blue and Mica silver more to come...... uffin:
> 
> 
> *


Looks good!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123

DAMN, I love that style!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 4 2009, 09:05 AM~13175044
> *THE BLUE RIV
> Light metallic blue and Mica silver more to come...... uffin:
> 
> 
> *






:wow: :wow: 




lookin good bro


----------



## importmadness

drop hope u feel better....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

THE RIVI IS LOOK GOOD DJ ROY !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

x2!

i finally finished up with my fat n skinnies!


----------



## josh 78

RIVI LOOKS NICE.......ROY..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 4 2009, 07:05 AM~13175044
> *THE BLUE RIV
> Light metallic blue and Mica silver more to come...... uffin:
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: nice combo


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Mar 4 2009, 07:51 PM~13182366
> *:thumbsup: nice combo
> *


Most definitely!!


----------



## just_a-doodz

Well fellas.....Im going to be the first one to say....Im not going to be done with my Low-Rod build for our build-off.Combination of shitty weather and me breaking my foot have put me in a slump.I hope Im not the only member that didnt finish.Maybe extend it a month?Ive got MOST of the prep done I just havent painted anything....Anyway...just putting that out there.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Mar 5 2009, 12:56 AM~13185921
> *Well fellas.....Im going to be the first one to say....Im not going to be done with my Low-Rod build for our build-off.Combination of shitty weather and me breaking my foot have put me in a slump.I hope Im not the only member that didnt finish.Maybe extend it a month?Ive got MOST of the prep done I just havent painted anything....Anyway...just putting that out there.
> *




dont feel bad bro, sence i started on the 59 elco, and that is startin to take shape and i dont wanna skimp on it, i havent even started on my lowrod build, and im not gonna rush that either


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 5 2009, 12:08 AM~13186120
> *dont feel bad bro, sence i started on the 59 elco, and that is startin to take shape and i dont wanna skimp on it, i havent even started on my lowrod build, and im not gonna rush that either
> *


Yeah....I was gung-hoe on that at first but then I got too damn picky.Shaving this and doing that...I do have an Uptown Charger on my mind cause they are kinda simple...almost a curbside.The '59 El Camino should be nice when I finish it cause it will be my first REAL try at BMF...hno:.But It will come.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Mar 4 2009, 08:56 PM~13185921
> *Well fellas.....Im going to be the first one to say....Im not going to be done with my Low-Rod build for our build-off.Combination of shitty weather and me breaking my foot have put me in a slump.I hope Im not the only member that didnt finish.Maybe extend it a month?Ive got MOST of the prep done I just havent painted anything....Anyway...just putting that out there.
> *


don't feel bad. i hit a block on my lowrod, that's why i did some work on my sister's cars, and linc's. i'm going to jump on it soon. don't feel bad about it, i'm sure we've all hit that stage before. i haven't touched shit for a while.


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 5 2009, 12:20 AM~13186282
> *don't feel bad. i hit a block on my lowrod, that's why i did some work on my sister's cars, and linc's. i'm going to jump on it soon. don't feel bad about it, i'm sure we've all hit that stage before. i haven't touched shit for a while.
> *


Yeah...thats why Im going to do that Charger...Im NOT going to do shit but paint it and assemble.LOL....Id love to have more time to do shit....but damn...Me and my wife been trying to adopt a baby....foots broke,,,cold ass weather....blah blah blah....BUT...I will be back.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Mar 2 2009, 11:40 PM~13162045
> *i hope u guy are ready for this sick ass kit i just finished...
> 
> my gramps painted this way back in the day and i found it and put it back together hope u like..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


keep it, put it in a display case and on the bottom of it put a date of when he gave it to you.l treasure it like gold. old school flavor.


----------



## just_a-doodz

Speaking of said Charger....I got my wife to help with these and do a little running around for me in the painting process.Interior shots....Could have been a little better but on pain pills and beer....I think its pretty good.More to come.


----------



## RIP Viejo

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Mar 5 2009, 02:55 AM~13187687
> *Speaking of said Charger....I got my wife to help with these and do a little running around for me in the painting process.Interior shots....Could have been a little better but on pain pills and beer....I think its pretty good.More to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what are you using to paint you interior"?


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Mar 5 2009, 02:56 AM~13187695
> *what are you using to paint you interior"?
> *


Testors fabric tan lacquer is the light color.Testors enamel flat black..(best in business if you ask me) for black.Sprayed tan first let dry...masked off....shot black.Still have to clean it up but looking okay.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Mar 5 2009, 12:55 AM~13187687
> *Speaking of said Charger....I got my wife to help with these and do a little running around for me in the painting process.Interior shots....Could have been a little better but on pain pills and beer....I think its pretty good.More to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Really like the color combo! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Mar 5 2009, 03:55 AM~13187687
> *Speaking of said Charger....I got my wife to help with these and do a little running around for me in the painting process.Interior shots....Could have been a little better but on pain pills and beer....I think its pretty good.More to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:0 :0 nice combo


----------



## Siim123

I love it :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Mar 5 2009, 01:55 AM~13187687
> *Speaking of said Charger....I got my wife to help with these and do a little running around for me in the painting process.Interior shots....Could have been a little better but on pain pills and beer....I think its pretty good.More to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i agree wit jeff....thats badass!


----------



## just_a-doodz

Thanks...Ive got to clean it up a bit but Im pleased with it.I filled in the holes on the rear deck where the dumb plaque would go and I didnt want to use that amp rack that had large on it either.


----------



## dodgerblue62

pretty clean paint job , beer and pills and testors enamel , right ? :biggrin: .....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 5 2009, 12:19 PM~13189469
> *pretty clean paint job , beer and pills and testors enamel , right ? :biggrin: .....
> *




beer, pills and dupli color lacquer  :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 5 2009, 11:19 AM~13189469
> *pretty clean paint job , beer and pills and testors enamel , right ? :biggrin: .....
> *


LOL...yeah.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

DJ-Roy the riviera looks awesome.
Just-a-doodz the interior on the charger is sick.Love the color combo/


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 5 2009, 03:37 PM~13191993
> *DJ-Roy the riviera looks awesome.
> Just-a-doodz the interior on the charger is sick.Love the color combo/
> *


Thanks homie...BUT I think I screwed myself.I never planned on doing the car black but now Im stuck I think.Im not sure if anyother body color will go with those guts!!!


----------



## modeltech

bro, tan and black will go with alot of colors!!! its actually pretty neutral!!! blues, whites, greens, black, about any dark color!!


----------



## eastside1989

Everything is lookin Great guy's....


----------



## DJ-ROY

Thanks big Homies 

Added some velvet on the dash and floor 

Next a few layers of Pearl Lacquer


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## modeltech

thats a nice job there bro!! very nice!! and its hinging the right way!! :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

wow.....thanks homie!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 6 2009, 12:46 PM~13201878
> *thats a nice job there bro!! very nice!! and its hinging the right way!!  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :0


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 6 2009, 08:59 AM~13199228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Homie, you got great style!


----------



## importmadness

did a quick build a few days ago...hope u all like it


----------



## modeltech

TONI, bro Mini built that comet!! but ya that is my style though!!


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Mar 8 2009, 10:37 AM~13215799
> *did a quick build a few days ago...hope u all like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i hope thats not a quick build that car has a lot of potential


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 8 2009, 11:48 AM~13215843
> *TONI, bro Mini built that comet!! but ya that is my style though!!
> *


 You see how far I got on it: the hood scoop and it went back in the box after that picture! :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech

build it bro, build it!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

sorry i been away guys. looks like Jeff has kept yall in line...or maybe thats the other way around. Anyways, all the builds (from what i can see)look damn good.

Looks like ill be the only guy with a finished low-rod though..lol. I got the paint for mine 2 days ago, and got a few extra things as well. Some up and coming things you wouldnt expect from a "truck" guy.

The resin crew cab has been on the bench, and is still goin lower. i can tuck scale 22" up front but only 20" in the back unless i move the fenders up, something i really dont care to do. So it may have a small rake to it, and yes..i have the rims for it already.

Also have anuh-ther hilux build goin on...christ thats 4 in 1 1/4 years...i almost have em all built. I need the black kit & the supercab 4X4 kit to have it. (i think).
This one will be like the others, a engine will be added, as well as some kind of rims--color is sky blue metallic.

Ill have *good* pics up soon.


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 8 2009, 03:41 PM~13217101
> *sorry i been away guys.  looks like Jeff has kept yall in line...or maybe thats the other way around.  Anyways, all the builds (from what i can see)look damn good.
> 
> Looks like ill be the only guy with a finished low-rod though..lol. I got the paint for mine 2 days ago, and got a few extra things as well.  Some up and coming things you wouldnt expect from a "truck" guy.
> 
> The resin crew cab has been on the bench, and is still goin lower.  i can tuck scale 22" up front but only 20" in the back unless i move the fenders up, something i really dont care to do.  So it may have a small rake to it, and yes..i have the rims for it already.
> 
> Also have anuh-ther hilux build goin on...christ thats 4 in 1 1/4 years...i almost have em all built.  I need the black kit & the supercab 4X4 kit to have it. (i think).
> This one will be like the others, a engine will be added, as well as some kind of rims--color is sky blue metallic.
> 
> Ill have *good* pics up soon.
> *


Glad to see ya back.Yes you prolly will be the only one to finish the Low-Rod build...(but you have to post pics too) Ihad surgery on my foot and the weather has sucked...until this weekend so it slowed me down (more than normal).Im working on a Uptown Charger now just to get back in the mood again.Later.


----------



## [email protected]

well everyone is holdin it down well  

me on the other hand :uh: im gonna have to move all my shit out to my parents house within the week(with hopes that it will clear up some space for the baby) witch will also be here within about 2 week.

so when i get situated and all set up at my parents house, i should be able to get in some build time(like a couple hours a week) and hopefully get out of this slight builders block that im goin threw too :uh: 

and also jt2020 will be posting up here in a little bit, he just hit me up, and took some time off, and just got back to building again :biggrin: 


keep up the great work fellas, and i will have us a build off list here shortly, if anyone would like to see a certin build off, let me know  and i can add it or try and re-work the build off list


----------



## DJ-ROY

Good luck Jeff and best wishes the coming weeks  


Picked up this Pearl 80" T-top Monte Landau roof again


----------



## [email protected]

thansk bro


and that monte looks killer white on white


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well guys i'd like yall to welcome our newbie...RIP Viejo to the building circle. He asked to join in, checked him out & seems to have a good start. Show us some of those builds man.

Jeff, take your time man..im here for a lil bit...now that ive got shit straightened out & $$$ rollin in.

good to see jt2020 comin in...for all yall that dont know, jt has been in Dynasty for a year now..or so...just hasnt been putting his builds up. When he does, you'll know it :biggrin: 

DJ-Roy, the Montes lookin pristine man!


----------



## RIP Viejo

yo thanks for the opportunity to join a good group of builders.. i am a begginer..sort of...havent touched a model in a t least 10 years just started again after my father passed away and left me with al his modeling stuff so i really lost alot of what to do...but little by little its coming back.. here are the most recent builds ....

64 impala - candy dreamer

























1960 impala - the grape ape (courtesy of Jeff) 


























and 2007 caddillac sts-v - stackin paper (97% done)

























feed back is appreciated and imma start work on my next project under the dynasty club...TONIGHT!!


----------



## modeltech

nice work bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

welcome to the fam bro



...................... the only thing i can see that you dont do, is blackwash them grills


----------



## old low&slo

welcome RIPviejo  
really like your builds :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

x2!
before clear:
















this is it after:


----------



## old low&slo

hey cndyblu is that the folkart clear ????


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:yes:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 9 2009, 12:39 PM~13225255
> *welcome RIPviejo
> really like your builds :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## josh 78

WELCOME :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 9 2009, 01:38 PM~13225827
> *:yes:
> *


will that clear lay down nice over any kind of paint?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i say so except for enamel..


----------



## RIP Viejo

orale thanks for the welcome!! hopefully will be a better build coming soon!! but not to soon cause imma take extra time on this one


----------



## Tonioseven

Welcome homie!


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 9 2009, 08:39 PM~13228543
> *Welcome homie!
> *


x-2!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Mar 9 2009, 07:31 PM~13227258
> *orale thanks for the welcome!! hopefully will be a better build coming soon!! but not to soon cause imma take extra time on this one
> *





take you time bro, and always remember quality not quantity  


and if there is any questions you have ................... just ask


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

any of my fellow members have a set of these wheels?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 9 2009, 11:31 PM~13230105
> *any of my fellow members have a set of these wheels?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




ask mini for his :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 9 2009, 11:45 PM~13230373
> *ask mini for his :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: 

what up man!!! you all ready to be a daddy :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 10 2009, 12:45 AM~13231506
> *:wave:
> 
> what up man!!! you all ready to be a daddy :biggrin:
> *




man im real excited bro................ im on edge waiting for that phone call ( its time )lol


couple more weeks E :biggrin: couple more weeks :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 10 2009, 12:52 AM~13231617
> *man im real excited bro................ im on edge waiting for that phone call ( its time )lol
> couple more weeks E :biggrin:  couple more weeks :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ya might wanna start catching up on some sleep NOW :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 10 2009, 12:55 AM~13231663
> *ya might wanna start catching up on some sleep NOW :roflmao:
> *





lol thats what i hear lol


i cant wait tho :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIP Viejo

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 9 2009, 11:55 PM~13231663
> *ya might wanna start catching up on some sleep NOW :roflmao:
> *



this is soooo true...i have 3 and havent gotten a good nights sleep in a while..thought i was gonna get some one time then BAM another baby...that one started to sleep thru the night then BAM another one so i went the true distance and had my wifes tubes tied lol so no more...but also a baby will try every feeling you have ever had and then some....but the are a blessing...congrats carnal


----------



## Bos82

Congrats to RIP Viejo. Movin on up homie!!!!


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 10 2009, 12:11 AM~13231932
> *lol thats what i hear lol
> i cant wait tho  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah jeff figure on no more sleep till the baby's at least 18
and just think about all the diapers and baby vomit you are going to get to change and clean up lol :biggrin: 
gotta love it !!!!
seriously though jeff you can complain all you want as you go through it as us dad's have been there and done it and understand.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 10 2009, 06:46 AM~13233753
> *yeah jeff figure on no more sleep till the baby's at least 18 :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> and just think about all the diapers and baby vomit you are going to get to change and clean up  lol  :biggrin:
> gotta love it !!!!<............. yea thats gonna take some gettin use to lol
> 
> 
> 
> seriously though jeff you can complain all you want as you go through it as us dad's have been there and done it and understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

man i feel so fuckin stupid...i have to strip the regal again, i did the trim wrong and if i take it off itll peel the paint off with it, it had a glass finish...
should i strip it or have the rocker trim be too high?


----------



## [email protected]

strip it............................... shits too thick


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 10 2009, 11:33 AM~13236600
> *strip it............................... shits too thick
> *


x2, but why would it peel the paint?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i used chrome tape on it, not bmf, i thought the tape had better shine to it...


----------



## MKD904

All you have to do is buff out the foil...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i dont have a buffer either bro


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 9 2009, 11:55 PM~13231663
> *ya might wanna start catching up on some sleep NOW :roflmao:
> *


Sleep, Similac, baby wipes & diapers! Trust me!  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 10 2009, 05:24 PM~13238069
> *Sleep, Similac, baby wipes & diapers! Trust me!   :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

try & keep your sanity bro.

As for my builds...the new hilux is sporting wires....oh shit! I opened the hood if that tells ya whats happenin there. Jeff helped out with a set of hydraulic pumps last year, they will go to good use on this one.

Also brought out an old build...you'll see. Doin some new off the wall scratchbuild stuff ive never messed with on it. Should be interesting. 

Hey Jeff, the xplorer will be done shortly..i have the interior paint...just gotta stripe it & spray, put windshield in & a few other misc shit..and its done.


----------



## RIP Viejo

what up fam? gonna have some pics up later of the new projects both 70 imps but im trying some patterning....looks begginer but its my first shot but ill show you as soon as my sister gets here with her camera..


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Mar 11 2009, 07:34 AM~13246569
> *what up fam? gonna have some pics up later of the new projects both 70 imps but im trying some patterning....looks begginer but its my first shot but ill show you as soon as my sister gets here with her camera..
> *


Lookin forward to that Homie uffin:


----------



## RIP Viejo

how do i make a model look like its raised in front working on those 1970 impalas and want them to look like they are raised in he front and i have no idea how to do it...


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Mar 11 2009, 09:26 AM~13247488
> *how do i make a model look like its raised in front working on those 1970 impalas and want them to look like they are raised in he front and i have no idea how to do it...
> *


move the stud the wheel attaches to down.


----------



## RIP Viejo

a couple of projects im working on....

i call em the twin 70s right now..dont know what ill name em probability till im done...


----------



## tequila sunrise

damn candyblue, i still can't get over how good that clear is. next time i head to michael's i'm gonna have to pick me up some


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 11 2009, 11:29 PM~13253921
> *damn candyblue, i still can't get over how good that clear is. next time i head to michael's i'm gonna have to pick me up some
> *



you can get it a walmart too bro


----------



## tequila sunrise

LINC'S CARS
































hope he likes them when they get shipped (as soon as 61 done, wet sanded after pics taken today)


----------



## Linc

looking sick! i cant wait to see these in person!!! :cheesy:


----------



## josh 78

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

i was messin around with the camera today  takein pics of some old rides


6tre  






































































































some of these pics were taken from about 6 feet away from the booth :0


----------



## josh 78

:0 LOOKS GREAT LIKE THAT CAR ITS A NICE COLOR AND CLEAN WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 12 2009, 09:30 AM~13258928
> *:0 LOOKS GREAT LIKE THAT CAR ITS A NICE COLOR AND CLEAN WORK :thumbsup:
> *


Thats for shure


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

63 CAME OUT CLEAN ! WHERE THE 2 PRONGS COME FROM ?


----------



## [email protected]

thanks fellas........... that tre was built last summer, my girl went out and bought a 10.3 mp camera and i was just pissin around with it today  

as for the 2 prong KO's...................... i have no ideah where they came from, i wanna say marky mark or linc sent me them a while back  



here some more new pics of some old rides  


78 monte promo






































this will get re done sometime soon


----------



## [email protected]

and i cant forget about this :0 its still a work in progress, (waitin on some clear) but i was just pissin around with the new camera :biggrin: 

i do know i will have to get a tri-pod for this camera, these pics were taken about 6 1/2 feet away from the bench.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Those monte's are killer dropped.Love the 3-wheelin' 70.


----------



## Linc

i sent you some of those spinners a while ago! they are from pegasus, i dont know the number off the top of my head but i can take a look later tonight and post the part numbers for the chrome and the gold! Have a few sets laying around still!  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 12 2009, 04:07 PM~13260877
> *Those monte's are killer dropped.Love the 3-wheelin' 70.
> *




thanks bro


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 12 2009, 04:12 PM~13260932
> *i sent you some of those spinners a while ago! they are from pegasus, i dont know the number off the top of my head but i can take a look later tonight and post the part numbers for the chrome and the gold! Have a few sets laying around still!   :biggrin:
> *




thanks bro...................... i couldnt remember who sent me them, i figured it would be you or mark tho, but when you get a chance, let mini know them numbers on them knock offs


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 12 2009, 01:33 PM~13261128
> *thanks bro...................... i couldnt remember who sent me them, i figured it would be you or mark tho, but when you get a chance, let mini know them numbers on them knock offs
> *


will do! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 12 2009, 12:48 PM~13260703
> *thanks fellas........... that tre was built last summer, my girl went out and bought a 10.3 mp camera and i was just pissin around with it today
> 
> as for the 2 prong KO's...................... i have no ideah where they came from, i wanna say marky mark or linc sent me them a while back
> here some more new pics of some old rides
> 78 monte promo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this will get re done sometime soon
> *


----------



## DJ-ROY

New R/C Project uffin:


----------



## just_a-doodz

Finished this biiiaaaattttccchhhh.No. 2 for '09.


----------



## [email protected]

:0 nice!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 12 2009, 11:57 AM~13260786
> *and i cant forget about this :0  its still a work in progress, (waitin on some clear) but i was just pissin around with the new camera :biggrin:
> 
> i do know i will have to get a tri-pod for this camera, these pics were taken about 6 1/2 feet away from the bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


here is what i do to the camera: 
1) put it on small object mode (flower)
2) put on self timer, 2 of 5 seconds should be good.
3) if in daylight or well lit room with daylight balanced light, take OFF flash.
(in try not to use flash so you can see actual color)
4) when you have to hold on to camera, rest arms on something stable, hit the button and wait for the camera to take the pic. 
most of time i will just let the cam sit on the table, hit the button and let the timer count down.

hope this helps


----------



## Models IV Life

THOSE 2-EARS ARE FROM OLD SCHOOL "HUBCAP-CITY"!! I HAVE A FEW SETS OF THOSE STILL. GOLD AND CHROME!!


----------



## sidetoside

The Paint Job on this 70 Monte is Killer , Homie !
Put some clear on it and make it done !
Or i pay for it ,and send it to me !!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 13 2009, 12:47 AM~13266116
> *here is what i do to the camera:
> 1) put it on small object mode (flower)
> 2) put on self timer, 2 of 5 seconds should be good.
> 3) if in daylight or well lit room with daylight balanced light, take OFF flash.
> (in try not to use flash so you can see actual color)
> 4) when you have to hold on to camera, rest arms on something stable, hit the button and wait for the camera to take the pic.
> most of time i will just let the cam sit on the table, hit the button and let the timer count down.
> 
> hope this helps
> *





thanks mike  


the camera is deisel bro, and the marco on it is nice too, i can zoom in and it still stay a clear shot  for close up detail shots.

ill piss around with it a little bit more, and see what i can come up with  

thanks for the info tho mike


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Mar 13 2009, 07:01 AM~13267888
> *The Paint Job on this 70 Monte is Killer , Homie !
> Put some clear on it and make it done !
> Or i pay for it ,and send it to me !!!
> *




lol thanks bro, but you dont have enough scratch to pry this one off me lol


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Mar 12 2009, 08:57 PM~13265472
> *Finished this biiiaaaattttccchhhh.No. 2 for '09.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Homie


----------



## josh 78

FIRST DANASTY BUILD.....MONACO-NIGHTS












MORE FLIX IN MY TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 13 2009, 01:17 PM~13270386
> *FIRST DANASTY BUILD.....MONACO-NIGHTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE FLIX IN MY TOPIC :biggrin:
> *




post more pics bro.... :biggrin:  


and that finish looks killer bro, very nice work


----------



## CustomFreak

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 12 2009, 12:48 PM~13260703
> *thanks fellas........... that tre was built last summer, my girl went out and bought a 10.3 mp camera and i was just pissin around with it today
> 
> as for the 2 prong KO's...................... i have no ideah where they came from, i wanna say marky mark or linc sent me them a while back
> here some more new pics of some old rides
> 78 monte promo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this will get re done sometime soon
> *


i like this monte, great color / wheel choice !

and awesome paintjob on that green one


----------



## PlasticFabricator

Josh thats a sick build bro!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 12 2009, 02:57 PM~13260786
> *and i cant forget about this :0  its still a work in progress, (waitin on some clear) but i was just pissin around with the new camera :biggrin:
> 
> i do know i will have to get a tri-pod for this camera, these pics were taken about 6 1/2 feet away from the bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man That Monte C is splittin' wigs! Tight ish man! And the green lip spokes set 'em off proppa!


----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 13 2009, 01:17 PM~13270386
> *FIRST DANASTY BUILD.....MONACO-NIGHTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE FLIX IN MY TOPIC :biggrin:
> *



this shit is clean homie !


----------



## DJ-ROY

Threw some Red clear over the 65' to get a Candy Apple Red effect with Mystic Pattern 


 uffin:


----------



## [email protected]

:0 nice


----------



## RIP Viejo

looks good....real good!


----------



## Linc

heres those pics as promised, two prong knock off by pegasus # 1060

















you can also get them in hoppin hydros like this,

















and in those, you get the "bullet" caps too! and a few other styles! :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 13 2009, 05:55 AM~13268421
> *thanks mike
> the camera is deisel bro, and the marco on it is nice too, i can zoom in and it still stay a clear shot   for close up detail shots.
> 
> ill piss around with it a little bit more, and see what i can come up with
> 
> thanks for the info tho mike
> *


only way to get familiar with the camera is to take pics!! use the different modes and see what works in whatever situation...such as indoor, outdoor, poor lighting, etc. if you set the camera right you can make a money shot out of shitty conditions.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 13 2009, 11:43 PM~13275612
> *only way to get familiar with the camera is to take pics!! use the different modes and see what works in whatever situation...such as indoor, outdoor, poor lighting, etc. if you set the camera right you can make a money shot out of shitty conditions.
> *




hell yea bro, ima have fun with it


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 14 2009, 04:43 AM~13275612
> *only way to get familiar with the camera is to take pics!! use the different modes and see what works in whatever situation...such as indoor, outdoor, poor lighting, etc. if you set the camera right you can make a money shot out of shitty conditions.
> *


RIGHT THATS THE ONLY WAY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn Jeff, you aint cleared the Frog yet? (70-M.C.) Jeez!

Nothing out of my corner at the moment. I am slwly working on building a scratchbuilt set of projector lights for an F-150 im building...didnt see that comin did ya? Working it with two different sizes of tubing, dremeling the light bezel out to fit it, then cutting part of a smaller one to get a unique look...you'll have to see later on.

Also slow on the hilux build, debating if i wanna paint the 1109's with the truck or not. Will be an ice blue metallic..give me your thoughts guys.


----------



## RIP Viejo

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 14 2009, 01:04 PM~13279602
> *damn Jeff, you aint cleared the Frog yet?  (70-M.C.)  Jeez!
> 
> Nothing out of my corner at the moment.  I am slwly working on building a scratchbuilt set of projector lights for an F-150 im building...didnt see that comin did ya?  Working it with two different sizes of tubing, dremeling the light bezel out to fit it, then cutting part of a smaller one to get a unique look...you'll have to see later on.
> 
> Also slow on the hilux build, debating if i wanna paint the 1109's with the truck or not.  Will be an ice blue metallic..give me your thoughts guys.
> *




naw that ice blue and the silver would look wicked together...IMO


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah thats what im leaning towards.

Well i just busted as taking a shitload of digital pics of all the newest shit im building. Bad side is i cant upload any fuckin one of em. Photobucket wont even attempt to upload a damned thing. So if and when i get this fucking thing figured out, yall will have some up close & great fucking pictures. I even used a magnifying glass on some of em.... :uh: :angry:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 14 2009, 02:04 PM~13279602
> *damn Jeff, you aint cleared the Frog yet?  (70-M.C.)  Jeez!
> 
> Nothing out of my corner at the moment.  I am slwly working on building a scratchbuilt set of projector lights for an F-150 im building...didnt see that comin did ya?  Working it with two different sizes of tubing, dremeling the light bezel out to fit it, then cutting part of a smaller one to get a unique look...you'll have to see later on.
> 
> Also slow on the hilux build, debating if i wanna paint the 1109's with the truck or not.  Will be an ice blue metallic..give me your thoughts guys.
> *





lol the frog  nah not yet, i dont wanna fuck that paint up by puttin the wrong shit on it ya know.

and paint them spokes bro.................. do it , do it :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

Poseing Tha Mystic Impala with BMF

uffin: 





Trew some Pearl Clear over it
I use the 1113 Pegasus Deep Dz's for this ride
because they fit the wheel arches well on the width 65" 
The Arials are vintage stuff.


----------



## lowridermodels

SWEET 65!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 15 2009, 07:35 AM~13284919
> *SWEET 65!
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 15 2009, 10:35 AM~13284919
> *SWEET 65!
> *





x-2 nice work roy


----------



## SlammdSonoma

nice ass impala man. I got to get my pattern game on.

So go with painted spokes......alrighty. :biggrin: 

Oh also bought me a $500 93 F-150, 302 electric everything, bodys rough. No title, if i cant get it on the road its my parts truck. Ill have a pic up tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 15 2009, 10:51 PM~13289553
> *nice ass impala man.  I got to get my pattern game on.
> 
> So go with painted spokes......alrighty. :biggrin:
> 
> Oh also bought me a $500 93 F-150, 302 electric everything, bodys rough.  No title, if i cant get it on the road its my parts truck.  Ill have a pic up tomorrow.
> *




pics of the spokes and the new parts truck foo :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 15 2009, 03:33 PM~13284914
> *Poseing Tha Mystic Impala with BMF
> 
> uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trew some Pearl Clear over it
> I use the 1113 Pegasus Deep Dz's for this ride
> because they fit the wheel arches well on the width 65"
> The Arials are vintage stuff.
> *


LOOKS GOOD ROY


----------



## CustomFreak

painted yesterday :biggrin: 

how can i make the pics big on imageshack?


----------



## RIP Viejo

here ya go guys my first build under dynasty! thx for giving me the chance....please tell me what more i can do to improve! here it is GUEROS TOY (named for my oldest son)


----------



## lowridermodels

DAYUMMMMMMMMNNNNNNN THAT 70 IS CLEAN


----------



## RIP Viejo

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 16 2009, 10:18 PM~13299968
> *DAYUMMMMMMMMNNNNNNN THAT 70 IS CLEAN
> *




thx homie taht means alot form a master builder! and my hobby store LOL


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Mar 16 2009, 07:23 PM~13300021
> *thx homie taht means alot form a master builder! and my hobby store LOL
> *



:0 :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Mar 16 2009, 08:09 PM~13299911
> *here ya go guys my first build under dynasty! thx for giving me the chance....please tell me what more i can do to improve! here it is  GUEROS TOY (named for my oldest son)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice Homie  
{Maybe use some BMF for this ride}


----------



## DJ-ROY

Tha Mystic {pattern} Impala uffin: 

Remote Contol 1:25 vehicle 

Thanks for tha kind comments big Homies


----------



## Jantrix

Quick update on the Cherry 2000 Mustang. Good progress. I have accomplished the scorched paint effect to my safisfaction. Also the bumpers and winch have been fabricated. Very pleased so far. More soon.


----------



## RIP Viejo

aiight carnales here goes another build... this tiume with BMF!! i call it Sun.Kissed.....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Mar 19 2009, 01:27 AM~13322236
> *Quick update on the Cherry 2000 Mustang. Good progress. I have accomplished the scorched paint effect to my safisfaction. Also the bumpers and winch have been fabricated. Very pleased so far. More soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




that looks sick so far, and where did you get them winches?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Mar 19 2009, 09:39 AM~13323949
> *aiight carnales here goes another build... this tiume with BMF!! i call it Sun.Kissed.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




ride is lookin good bro, and is that foil i see? :biggrin: nice work , keep it up bro


----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 12 2009, 12:48 PM~13260703
> *thanks fellas........... that tre was built last summer, my girl went out and bought a 10.3 mp camera and i was just pissin around with it today
> 
> as for the 2 prong KO's...................... i have no ideah where they came from, i wanna say marky mark or linc sent me them a while back
> here some more new pics of some old rides
> 78 monte promo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this will get re done sometime soon
> *


I SENT THEM TO YOU HOMIE I STILL HAVE A GRIP OF MODEL STUFF  GOING S/D


----------



## Jantrix

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 19 2009, 09:42 AM~13323964
> *that looks sick so far, and where did you get them winches?
> *


Scratchbuilt. It's just some tubing, styrene sheet and some piano wire with lil hex beads on the ends. The cable is braided fuel line and the hook from a jewelery kit. Pretty simple. Anyone can make one.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Mar 19 2009, 06:02 PM~13328202
> *Scratchbuilt. It's just some tubing, styrene sheet and some piano wire with lil hex beads on the ends. The cable is braided fuel line and the hook from a jewelery kit. Pretty simple. Anyone can make one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




thats the shit right there, nice work, im gonna have to look for some of that stuff, and give it a try  thanks bro


----------



## bigbearlocos

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Mar 16 2009, 10:38 AM~13294689
> *painted yesterday  :biggrin:
> 
> how can i make the pics big on imageshack?
> 
> 
> 
> *


Homie, this might help you on bigger pics from Imageshack..

Before you upload a pic, make sure that the resize image says 
640x480 (for message boards). then upload your pic..




Then when the pic is uploaded, DO NOT use the codes that say (Thumbnails for 
forums) like in the pic in red ink..
Go lower to where it says (Hotlinks for forums) like the one with the blue ink below..
But make sure that you uncheck the check mark in the little box that 
says (Include details).
Click on the code and right click & paste it to Notepad..
Hope this helps..


----------



## bigbearlocos

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Mar 16 2009, 10:38 AM~13294689
> *painted yesterday  :biggrin:
> 
> how can i make the pics big on imageshack?
> 
> 
> 
> *


Here you go, That car looks sweet, nice colors, keep use posted on progress..


----------



## RIP Viejo

some day shots of "gueros toy" and Sun.Kissed


----------



## [email protected]

:0 looks real good ......................... nice work bro


----------



## DJ-ROY

Found this Scout in the attic
repainted it sadly lost its hood over the years.


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Mar 16 2009, 07:09 PM~13299911
> *here ya go guys my first build under dynasty! thx for giving me the chance....please tell me what more i can do to improve! here it is  GUEROS TOY (named for my oldest son)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i learned how to do patterns from going on the paint & body section and looked up STEVE DEMAN, HOTSTUFF,SAL MANZANO,ZFELIX (zach felix) and PANTYRAID (danny d). there are other good painters out there too,but get ideas from the guys that do the 1:1s


----------



## OneLowBull

i get my pattern ideas from myself minis pinstripe trick just got me started on a higher level. to each his own i think his patterns are good


----------



## tequila sunrise

MY FIRST PATTERN WORK


----------



## Linc

:uh: you serious!? 


























looks like you've been at it awhile! Nice work!! :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

well, i did some patterns on my 59, but it came out fucked up, so i just painted over it. send me your address, i will send your stuff out this week :cheesy: :biggrin:  :0   . :thumbsup: :yes:

oh, wait till you see what i have in mind for the 66!!! i WAS going to use the 65 you gave me (the one i just posted) as a donor kit for the 66, but i wanted to try patterns on the 65 and i pulled it off and decided to build the whole car up. All i'm going to say about the 66 is PATTERNS AND FLAKED THE FUCK OUT :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

sounds good homie. i have a new project as well, with a little inspiration and guidance from jeff, the paint came out well..


----------



## Jantrix

Some more progress on the Cherry 2000 Mustang.

The interior is near done. I'm not trying to faithfully re-create the interior as you don't see a lot of it in the film, but at least capture the feel that this is not your average Mustang. 




























I finished the front bumper and winch. I think it turned out real nice.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nice detail in that mustang homie


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 22 2009, 01:06 AM~13350605
> *MY FIRST PATTERN WORK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Homie, that looks _good_!!!  I got a '65 I ain't touched in months! Yours makes me think about pickin' it back up again!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hers my latest project! plates made by the homie WESTEMPIRE!


----------



## [email protected]

nice work D :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

striped the trunk..


----------



## old low&slo

> nice job :thumbsup:
> if I can offer a suggestion trim the bmf juuuust a little closer on the side trim and its money.


----------



## Models IV Life

> nice job :thumbsup:
> if I can offer a suggestion trim the bmf juuuust a little closer on the side trim and its money.
> 
> 
> 
> NICE 4!!!!!!!!!! ONE MORE TIP. TAKE A Q-TIP AND BURNISH/RUB DOWN THE FOIL FOR A SMOOTH FINISH!! GREAT COLOR! :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## RIP Viejo

that looks real nice! i like that color


----------



## bigbearlocos

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 21 2009, 11:06 PM~13350605
> *MY FIRST PATTERN WORK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 NICE!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

everythings cleared now, final clear has yet to come, i did stripe the hood though..


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 22 2009, 02:06 AM~13350605
> *MY FIRST PATTERN WORK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dude i love this ride, nice work :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 23 2009, 04:51 PM~13363783
> *everythings cleared now, final clear has yet to come, i did stripe the  hood though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life

IS THAT OG 64' BLUE????


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yeah its like a little lighter than the original chevrolet metallic baby blue, thats the look i was goin for..


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 23 2009, 01:33 PM~13364211
> *yeah its like a little lighter than the original chevrolet metallic baby blue, thats the look i was goin for..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise

thanks for the compliments on the 65. candyblue, clean ass 64!! i've been practicing striping.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 :0 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i need a polishing kit now, then itll be all good!


----------



## [email protected]

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: SlammdSonoma





:wave:


----------



## tequila sunrise

where is everybody?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wave:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 25 2009, 10:48 PM~13390614
> *where is everybody?
> *




dont know bro, i just seen brian up in here and he didnt say sheeeit :scrutinize: 



but i know when the weather breaks, ima get back to paintin some shit up, its just a big tease right now, the weather is hittin the mid 60's and it rained a little bit today :uh: 

and im gonna get us a build off list goin here real soon , that may carry over into the new year next year also


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 25 2009, 10:06 PM~13390865
> *dont know bro, i just seen brian up in here and he didnt say sheeeit :scrutinize:
> but i know when the weather breaks, ima get back to paintin some shit up, its just a big tease right now, the weather is hittin the mid 60's and it rained a little bit today :uh:
> 
> and im gonna get us a build off list goin here real soon , that may carry over into the new year next year also
> *


Ditto on the damn weather....Plus Ive moved all my stuff to the garage to free up a bedroom for a possible addition to the family.As soon as the weather starts to settle Im going to start back up.Ive got like three builds pretty much waiting on paint and assembly.I know some people dont like yip-yappers and space wasters.....they just want to see builds but Im waiting till I KNOW if the paint gets messed up its cause I did it....not the weather.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Mar 26 2009, 08:15 AM~13393983
> *Ditto on the damn weather....Plus Ive moved all my stuff to the garage to free up a bedroom for a possible addition to the family.As soon as the weather starts to settle Im going to start back up.Ive got like three builds pretty much waiting on paint and assembly.I know some people dont like yip-yappers and space wasters.....they just want to see builds but Im waiting till I KNOW if the paint gets messed up its cause I did it....not the weather.
> *






:0 :biggrin: i hear that  


april 3rd is right around the corner for me


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

tried the waterdrop effect for the first time, im still workin at it so work with me


----------



## RIP Viejo

thats really nice..i like it!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thanks bro..


god dammit 








i made it too tall!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

made a new one that looks 1000x better


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 25 2009, 08:06 PM~13390865
> *dont know bro, i just seen brian up in here and he didnt say sheeeit :scrutinize:
> but i know when the weather breaks, ima get back to paintin some shit up, its just a big tease right now, the weather is hittin the mid 60's and it rained a little bit today :uh:
> 
> and im gonna get us a build off list goin here real soon , that may carry over into the new year next year also
> *




yeah, just makin sure yall doin the damn thing. :biggrin: 

naw, no news is good news over on my end. The 59 low-rod build is getting slowly foiled, then it will be totally done. 

Also been jumping between two truck builds, ones gonna be a F-150 longbed on 22"s, with lightning front bumper, & body cowling all round. Its in primer & it'll be going a chevy engine orange with flat black (old dodge look-a-like lines on the side) wheels have a black inset....

the other one im calling *the dremel* and NOT because ive cut so much out of it...actually i havent touched it with the dremel at all --figure that one out jeff--
Im calling it cuz its gonna be rotary powered...Mazda RX-7 engine between the rails up front. The frame is gloss white, and the bodys gonna do a blue fade from Testors Icy Blue to a light blue metallic on top. Blue flocking, with a white dash & white bucket seats...i thought it out a lil bit... and its all gonna have hydraulic setup in the bed ( a first for me)

Im also working on the pics...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 26 2009, 10:34 PM~13401046
> *yeah, just makin sure yall doin the damn thing. :biggrin:
> 
> naw, no news is good news over on my end.  The 59 low-rod build is getting slowly foiled, then it will be totally done.
> 
> Also been jumping between two truck builds, ones gonna be a F-150 longbed on 22"s, with lightning front bumper, & body cowling all round.  Its in primer & it'll be going a chevy engine orange with flat black (old dodge look-a-like lines on the side) wheels have a black inset....
> 
> the other one im calling *the dremel*  and NOT because ive cut so much out of it...actually i havent touched it with the dremel at all --figure that one out jeff--
> Im calling it cuz its gonna be rotary powered...Mazda RX-7 engine between the rails up front.  The frame is gloss white, and the bodys gonna do a blue fade from Testors Icy Blue to a light blue metallic on top.  Blue flocking, with a white dash & white bucket seats...i thought it out a lil bit...  and its all gonna have hydraulic setup in the bed ( a first for me)
> 
> Im also working on the pics...
> *




good to see ya swing threw and check up on us dad lol  

and get some pics up already lol, we miss your wild shit! whats up with the cruiser?


----------



## Pro 48 Fleetline

Hey Guys George here from Ohio!
Love all the radical customs you guys are building as well.
Hell i feel right at Home already!
Cant wait to meet Everyone, 
Take care George


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 26 2009, 06:34 PM~13401046
> *yeah, just makin sure yall doin the damn thing. :biggrin:
> 
> naw, no news is good news over on my end.  The 59 low-rod build is getting slowly foiled, then it will be totally done.
> 
> Also been jumping between two truck builds, ones gonna be a F-150 longbed on 22"s, with lightning front bumper, & body cowling all round.  Its in primer & it'll be going a chevy engine orange with flat black (old dodge look-a-like lines on the side) wheels have a black inset....
> 
> the other one im calling *the dremel*  and NOT because ive cut so much out of it...actually i havent touched it with the dremel at all --figure that one out jeff--
> Im calling it cuz its gonna be rotary powered...Mazda RX-7 engine between the rails up front.  The frame is gloss white, and the bodys gonna do a blue fade from Testors Icy Blue to a light blue metallic on top.  Blue flocking, with a white dash & white bucket seats...i thought it out a lil bit...  and its all gonna have hydraulic setup in the bed ( a first for me)
> 
> Im also working on the pics...
> *


i got a block on the lowrod build. but tomorrow i'm goin to take it to work and just finish it. just have to finish up motor, put on bumpers and exhaust, then she's done!!! 
i also got a box that was laying around at work that i can use to ship linc's cars so i can get those to him soon.

AND GEORGE, once again, welcome to layitlow!!! you have some good fabricating skills and seeing those street rods makes me want to get busy on the ones i have sittin in my garage


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Pro 48 Fleetline_@Mar 27 2009, 12:17 AM~13402553
> *Hey Guys George here from Ohio!
> Love all the radical customs you guys are building as well.
> Hell i feel right at Home already!
> Cant wait to meet Everyone,
> Take care George
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




welcome to dynasty george  builds look killer, and your not to far away bro, so i hope to see these builds in person sometime soon :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by Pro 48 Fleetline_@Mar 26 2009, 08:17 PM~13402553
> *Hey Guys George here from Ohio!
> Love all the radical customs you guys are building as well.
> Hell i feel right at Home already!
> Cant wait to meet Everyone,
> Take care George
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OMG! THIS VEEDUBB IS AMAZING...I SO GOTTA HAVE IT! SWEET JOB! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pro 48 Fleetline

Thanks Guys 
Love the great ideas you all have and nice to see everyone is building what they love not trying to keep up with the Jones per say and build to please judges, 
Build what you like and dream up and it alone will be differant!
ROCK ON!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Pro 48 Fleetline_@Mar 26 2009, 09:14 PM~13403341
> *Thanks Guys
> Love the great ideas you all have and nice to see everyone is building what they love not trying to keep up with the Jones per say and build to please judges,
> Build what you like and dream up and it alone will be differant!
> ROCK ON!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


"BUILD WHAT YOU LIKE", that is the only rule we have...and have fun doin' it.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Pro 48 Fleetline_@Mar 26 2009, 10:14 PM~13403341
> *Thanks Guys
> Love the great ideas you all have and nice to see everyone is building what they love not trying to keep up with the Jones per say and build to please judges,
> Build what you like and dream up and it alone will be differant!
> ROCK ON!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


Rockin builds Homie :cheesy: 

Welcome


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 27 2009, 01:16 AM~13403380
> *"BUILD WHAT YOU LIKE", that is the only rule we have...and have fun doin' it.
> *




yes sir! :biggrin: gotta have the good attitude and have fun building :biggrin: and your golden!


----------



## josh 78

MONACO-NIGHTS


----------



## [email protected]

thats fly, hella good work bro


----------



## Bos82

SICK AS HELL!!!!!!! THat ride looks ad ass man. Great job homie!!!!


----------



## CustomFreak

more pics in my thread :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:0 thats all i can do :0 :biggrin: 






killer work bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma

everythings looking good here & across the big salty lake. That buick caught my mom's eye..said *thats just cool*...you got my mom's vote....

working on doing pics tonight i hope...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 27 2009, 04:19 PM~13408703
> *everythings looking good here & across the big salty lake.  That buick caught my mom's eye..said *thats just cool*...you got my mom's vote....
> 
> working on doing pics tonight i hope...
> *





:scrutinize: :biggrin: j/k bro, getter done


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Mar 27 2009, 11:09 AM~13407561
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics in my thread  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Nice with the leds


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 27 2009, 09:57 AM~13407024
> *        MONACO-NIGHTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Super Clean Josh


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 28 2009, 12:29 AM~13410091
> *Super Clean Josh
> *


THANX BRO


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Pro 48 Fleetline_@Mar 27 2009, 12:17 AM~13402553
> *Hey Guys George here from Ohio!
> Love all the radical customs you guys are building as well.
> Hell i feel right at Home already!
> Cant wait to meet Everyone,
> Take care George
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice bug... welcome to the club :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 27 2009, 12:57 PM~13407024
> *        MONACO-NIGHTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i'm diggin this bro.....


----------



## Jantrix

Whatcha think folks?


----------



## regalistic

proble not somethin i would build , but ITS A DAMN NICE BUILD :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123

Thats crazy ride! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Mar 27 2009, 10:42 PM~13413190
> *Whatcha think folks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great idea Bro, you got more Movie related vehicle,s?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Mar 28 2009, 01:42 AM~13413190
> *Whatcha think folks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





you already know what i think  



i think its killer ass work as always


----------



## Jantrix

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 28 2009, 08:47 AM~13414541
> *Great idea Bro, you got more Movie related vehicle,s? *


Actually Roy, this is my only replica. I prefer to do my own ideas, but this looked like fun so I went for it. I may do Blades Charger down the line, but nothings set in stone yet.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Mar 28 2009, 12:44 PM~13416684
> *Actually Roy, this is my only replica. I prefer to do my own ideas, but this looked like fun so I went for it. I may do Blades Charger down the line, but nothings set in stone yet.
> *


Great... looking forward to that Charger


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Mar 28 2009, 12:44 PM~13416684
> *Actually Roy, this is my only replica. I prefer to do my own ideas, but this looked like fun so I went for it. I may do Blades Charger down the line, but nothings set in stone yet.
> *


Yeah, I've always wanted to do Blade's Charger too. Either that, or the Chevy SSR that Steve Buscemi drove in the movie "The Island".


----------



## twiprod002

Man I'm seeing alot of really nice builds here... http://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss328/t...CF1065.jpg6.jpg
http://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss328/t...02/DSCF1020.jpg
http://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss328/t...02/IMG00156.jpg
http://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss328/t...02/102_0446.jpg


----------



## RIP Viejo

lil' update on my builds...

was working on a toyota vip kit ..was going good till i hit a snag....went thru it all...NICE candy red,,,used BMF this time :lol: DROPPED!! it looked so good..til my final clear....the clear fogged up SO BAD...so its sittin in brake fliud....so now im going to start a 65 impala......might enter this in a contest here.......thats my update......


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Mar 29 2009, 12:18 AM~13419977
> *lil' update on my builds...
> 
> was working on a toyota vip kit ..was going good till i hit a snag....went thru it all...NICE candy red,,,used BMF this time :lol: DROPPED!! it looked so good..til my final clear....the clear fogged up SO BAD...so its sittin in brake fliud....so now im going to start a 65 impala......might enter this in a contest here.......thats my update......
> *


I have had clear fog up on me also, I let it sit becuase i was so pissed at it. Came back a few hours later and the haze went away and it was fine.


----------



## RIP Viejo

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 28 2009, 11:25 PM~13420018
> *I have had clear fog up on me also, I let it sit becuase i was so pissed at it. Came back a few hours later and the haze went away and it was fine.
> *




i am now officially pissed at myself.......... :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by RIP Viejo_@Mar 29 2009, 12:27 AM~13420039
> *i am now officially pissed at myself.......... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *





what kind of clear are you usein?

i know when i use the folkart and it foggs up, i do what mayhem did and just walk away, and it clears up most of the time


----------



## Jantrix

I just got a can of the Folk Art clear, but haven't used it yet. How is it?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Mar 29 2009, 06:46 AM~13421498
> *I just got a can of the Folk Art clear, but haven't used it yet. How is it?
> *




folkart brother  




















polished out and waxed


----------



## COAST2COAST

DYNASTY LOWROD BUILD



HAD TO SLIP THIS IN B4 THE DEADLINE :biggrin: 


















MORE PICS IN MY THREAD


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Mar 29 2009, 10:21 PM~13425968
> *DYNASTY LOWROD BUILD
> HAD TO SLIP THIS IN B4 THE DEADLINE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE PICS IN MY THREAD
> *






thats fly!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Mar 29 2009, 06:21 PM~13425968
> *DYNASTY LOWROD BUILD
> HAD TO SLIP THIS IN B4 THE DEADLINE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE PICS IN MY THREAD
> *


WHEN IS THE DEADLINE? hno: hno:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 29 2009, 07:38 PM~13426167
> *thats fly!
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 30 2009, 03:42 AM~13429084
> *WHEN IS THE DEADLINE? hno:  hno:
> *





IM NOT SURE, BRIAN IS THE ONE THAT WAS RUNNIN THIS ONE  BUT ILL TRY AND GET AHOLD OF HIM THO, BUT FOR SOME REASON, I THOUGHT IT WAS THE END OF MARCH THO, BUT I COULD BE WRONG


----------



## COAST2COAST

:yes: :yes: 

END OF MARCH


----------



## tequila sunrise

gotta get crackin on mine then!!! today is my day off so this build WILL be done by today.


----------



## jt2020

Have not been here in along while and man have you guys blown up. DMCC members are doing things right. All of the builds look great. I truly wish that I could trust Photobucket again but I can not. I am still paying for that mistake.

I am a man in need I am looking for a set of brake lights for the 65 Lincoln Cont 3 in 1 kit. The brake lights that I am looking for are the stock one not the long ones. If any one here could help it would be great. You can reach me at [email protected]. 

Thank you and all f you keep up the great work.
Justin

Dropped your boys are on point. Great job at setting up the club.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

good to see ya jt...we got the big *D* in the spotlight now...no stoppin the crew now.

Yes, the deadline IS the end of March...and mine wont be done, the POS windshield piece broke last night, so that'll have to be attended to before i can finish up the BMF.

C2C, that build is crazy insane, looks great!

Jeff, whats up on the buildoff sheet...drop me a PM bro.

And *the dremel* is still in the works, frame is all finished up as far as paint, including the pesky purple parts. Been letting it sit to gas out before i go about touching it.

And someone mentioned about the crewzer....still siting waitin on some TLC from my firm sanding hand. Still debating colors, i cant find a damn thing that suit this truck. Anyone wanna do a badass airbrush paintjob on this bad boy? :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

done for the day...finally!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

all metal motor


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

lookin dope bro


----------



## Jantrix

Nice work TS. We really need to get you using BMF to take your work to the next level. Real chrome would make those models POP!


----------



## [email protected]

tequilla, them rides are sick bro  


jt what happened to your photobucket?


and pm on its way bri  




keep it up fellas, there is some killer work in dynasty right now


----------



## regalistic

:wave:


----------



## DJ-ROY

Homies 
Rough cuts on my new project K5 Blazer







{Gonna buy me some putty now  }


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeap, rule #1 if you use a dremel, keep putty in your back pocket. YOU'LL need it eventually


----------



## COAST2COAST

[/quote]

SICK ASS BUILDS HOMIE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Good sh!t goin' on in here! I gotta get going on my Dynasty build! I plan on doing a '77 Monte but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 27 2009, 11:57 AM~13407024
> *        MONACO-NIGHTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That right there is true hot sh!t!!! I love it!!!


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 1 2009, 01:03 AM~13446592
> *That right there is true hot sh!t!!! I love it!!!
> *


THANX FOR THE COMP. BRO  ITS GOOD TO HERE THAT ONE


----------



## jt2020

Dropped my photobucket account gave my laptop a really virus and brought it to its knees. At the time there was only 5 websites that I went to 3 model forums and two photo acounts. I still visit 4 out of the five with my new laptop. So that let's me know thatit was because the photobucket account. I hope I explained that right. But that is why I have not ever posted any pics since. I will say that I truly enjouy see all the outstanding builds on this tread. Keep up the good work all of you. I wonder if I could post a link to another model site for people to see my builds or will that get shut down by the moderator?

Justin Tisdale


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Apr 1 2009, 11:09 AM~13453132
> *Dropped my photobucket account gave my laptop a really virus and brought it to its knees. At the time there was only 5 websites that I went to 3 model forums and two photo acounts. I still visit 4 out of the five with my new laptop. So that let's me know thatit was because the photobucket account. I hope I explained that right. But that is why I have not ever posted any pics since. I will say that I truly enjouy see all the outstanding builds on this tread. Keep up the good work all of you. I wonder if I could post a link to another model site for people to see my builds or will that get shut down by the moderator?
> 
> Justin Tisdale
> *


Hell i been on photobucket since 2003 ! I have yet to have anything wrong happen cause of that sight ! 

my problems have come from sites that have a ton of pop-up's ! Or idiots that post a link to a place that sounds intresting and when you link into it your caught ! 

I would look else where for yor virus ! LIME WIRE, SHARE FILE , shit where you have to down items into your computer ! When you up load you can not get a virus ! It has to attach to a file in which you open to down to take effect to any hard drive !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Apr 1 2009, 12:09 PM~13453132
> *Dropped my photobucket account gave my laptop a really virus and brought it to its knees. At the time there was only 5 websites that I went to 3 model forums and two photo acounts. I still visit 4 out of the five with my new laptop. So that let's me know thatit was because the photobucket account. I hope I explained that right. But that is why I have not ever posted any pics since. I will say that I truly enjouy see all the outstanding builds on this tread. Keep up the good work all of you. I wonder if I could post a link to another model site for people to see my builds or will that get shut down by the moderator?
> 
> Justin Tisdale
> *




im with mini on this one, ive been with photobucket for years now, and nothing ever happened like that to my computer  give it another shot, and stay off the porn sites lol j/k bro

and just set you laptop to block pop-ups, and you should be cool bro


----------



## Jantrix

Started a 40 Ford PU, traditional hot rod. It will be a in-progress rod, primer grey with wide whites on steelies. I'm gonna build a couple of surf boards also. Will have pics this weekend.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Apr 1 2009, 05:13 PM~13457452
> *Started a 40 Ford PU, traditional hot rod. It will be a in-progress rod, primer grey with wide whites on steelies. I'm gonna build a couple of surf boards also. Will have pics this weekend.
> *



Looking forward to that Homie


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 1 2009, 08:29 PM~13457645
> *Looking forward to that Homie
> *





x-2


----------



## DJ-ROY

Threw some PEARL Light Red over the K5  
Interior is Silk Flat black

Time for detailing
Still waiting for my 24 rims uffin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

looks good homie :thumbsup: , those 24s ought to set that shit off !


----------



## Jantrix

The paint looks fantastic. I'm looking forward to seeing the new wheels too. Great work.


----------



## just_a-doodz

Lookin good man!!.....BUT....24" wheels arent going to be big enough.I usually NEVER post in someone elses thread but it seems we are thinking along the same lines.This is my build with probably 26"-28" wheels.I wish I had a front bumper like yours....mine has push bars and lights molded in.ANYWAY... you might want to drop it a little.


























AGAIN....Im not trying to whore your thread...just showing you the wheels...Later...and keep this build going...Mine is dead...LOL.


----------



## Bos82

Nice work on that truck homie. I also agree that 24" is too small. But don't donk it though. :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Apr 3 2009, 09:32 AM~13474707
> *Lookin good man!!.....BUT....24" wheels arent going to be big enough.I usually NEVER post in someone elses thread but it seems we are thinking along the same lines.This is my build with probably 26"-28" wheels.I wish I had a front bumper like yours....mine has push bars and lights molded in.ANYWAY... you might want to drop it a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AGAIN....Im not trying to whore your thread...just showing you the wheels...Later...and keep this build going...Mine is dead...LOL.
> *


Nice Homie were on the same line for shure  

Can see you put in some nice work in that ride
Try to finish that badass K5 bro...

I cut of the bullbar and put some BMF over it 
Also put some flake strips in the bumper inserts 

Where did you got those 20 six rims from?


----------



## DJ-ROY

Lowered the K5  

Still in need for bigger rims...


----------



## tequila sunrise

shit, i didn't realize that i didn't post these pics in the club's build topic...
Doing a replica of LETHAL WEAPON. The original owner, mario, works at a body shop by my dad's work and that has been my favorite car. so here is the pics i took of it a few days ago.


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 4 2009, 08:31 AM~13481079
> *shit, i didn't realize that i didn't post these pics in the club's build topic...
> Doing a replica of LETHAL WEAPON. The original owner, mario, works at a body shop by my dad's work and that has been my favorite car. so here is the pics i took of it a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS TIGHT SHIT LOOKS GREAT BRO


----------



## josh 78




----------



## josh 78

I HAVE TIME BUT ITS ARE BAD DAY TO WORK ON MY MODELS...........WHAT DA FUCK UP.....................


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lookin real good mike.


----------



## tequila sunrise

took easter eggs to another level...waiting to dry, next is pinstriping :0


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 6 2009, 04:31 AM~13493964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took easter eggs to another level...waiting to dry, next is pinstriping :0
> *


nothin like alittle "candy" on easter... :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah, i did a hard boiled one, one year that has a fliopp flip paint job & 26" rims...


----------



## tequila sunrise

a sneek peek...more pics in my topic :0


----------



## DJ-ROY

K5 Blazer


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

The truck came out dope bro !!!! i might have to make one 2 :biggrin:


----------



## OneLowBull

looks better on the 24s


----------



## importmadness

the rides are lookin sic....sorry i havent been posted stuff lately...i have been buildin but i have put it on hold for a lil while to make room for the baby on the way...

hope to have a couple done before the due date.


----------



## just_a-doodz

Finally puttin in some work....nice weather....got all my shit moved and kinda organized.Thanks to DJ-ROY for inspiration on this build.I hope to have it done by next week cause I go back to work.Later.



































Thanx for looking.The interior will be fabric grey.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

damn homie, tht looks hella good!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Apr 8 2009, 02:02 PM~13519424
> *Finally puttin in some work....nice weather....got all my shit moved and kinda organized.Thanks to DJ-ROY for inspiration on this build.I hope to have it done by next week cause I go back to work.Later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for looking.The interior will be fabric grey.
> *



Its already a badass ride Homie


----------



## lowridermodels

YOOOO THAT BLAZER LOOKIN BAD ASS!


----------



## COAST2COAST

^^^^^^

looks good brotha


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

That's one bad ass lookin' blazer.What color is that?


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 8 2009, 08:39 PM~13522068
> *That's one bad ass lookin' blazer.What color is that?
> *


Testors One Coat Blazin Black...doesnt even have any clear yet.


----------



## just_a-doodz

Little bit more progress....Got the grill detailed...I gotta clean it up a little.Got the interior painted...yes....has to be detailed as well.Ive got to make mounts for the bumpers cause I cut them off wanting to make rollpans.Ive got to cut the glass,make a floorpan,little detail painting.....then she will be done!!










































Thanks again for looking.I know its not a showpiece but its got me building again!! I just want to get some stuff done this year!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

THATS THE COLLEST ONE I'VE SEEN SO FAR. I'M SURE THERES MORE I HAVENT SEEN, BUT SO FAR DEFFINATLY THE COOLEST. WELL DONE.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

*Simply Dope *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Apr 9 2009, 01:49 AM~13524737
> *Little bit more progress....Got the grill detailed...I gotta clean it up a little.Got the interior painted...yes....has to be detailed as well.Ive got to make mounts for the bumpers cause I cut them off wanting to make rollpans.Ive got to cut the glass,make a floorpan,little detail painting.....then she will be done!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for looking.I know its not a showpiece but its got me building again!!  I just want to get some stuff done this year!!
> *






thats sick :biggrin: killer work so far bro................... keep it up


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Apr 9 2009, 12:49 AM~13524737
> *Little bit more progress....Got the grill detailed...I gotta clean it up a little.Got the interior painted...yes....has to be detailed as well.Ive got to make mounts for the bumpers cause I cut them off wanting to make rollpans.Ive got to cut the glass,make a floorpan,little detail painting.....then she will be done!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for looking.I know its not a showpiece but its got me building again!!  I just want to get some stuff done this year!!
> *


----------



## DJ-ROY

The Pearl Red K5


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Apr 8 2009, 10:49 PM~13524737
> *Little bit more progress....Got the grill detailed...I gotta clean it up a little.Got the interior painted...yes....has to be detailed as well.Ive got to make mounts for the bumpers cause I cut them off wanting to make rollpans.Ive got to cut the glass,make a floorpan,little detail painting.....then she will be done!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for looking.I know its not a showpiece but its got me building again!!  I just want to get some stuff done this year!!
> *



I looks GREAT


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 9 2009, 04:04 PM~13529863
> *The Pearl Red K5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin great!!!I stripped my grill....looked like ass.How did you do yours?


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Apr 9 2009, 02:26 PM~13530039
> *Lookin great!!!I stripped my grill....looked like ass.How did you do yours?
> *


For the grill i used some water base stuff called The Detailer {ready to use Washes }
{Next K5 i build will get a Silverado grill  }

keep us updated on your K5 Homie


----------



## just_a-doodz

Little update.Had to go with the buckets cause the bench was to big.I put a temp. tattoo on the bed cover and it SUCKED so I had to use alchohol to strip that.I still have to re-detail the grill,mount the bumpers etc.After I took these pics I waxed it to get off the rest of the tattoo.Glass is a little bit off but Ill deal with it.Thanks for looking guys.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

update on my new gto... made my own disc brake outta sheet and stick styrene and painted them, then detailed with pin heads and brass rod


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

also forgot to mention that i shaved the stock door handles and replaced them with chrome ones from the 64 impala kit!


----------



## just_a-doodz

Looking good CNDYBLU!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thanks bro


----------



## Jantrix

The Scout builds are both VERY cool. Very original and well done. I commend you both. Excellent paint choices.

Also, to whomever recommended the Folkart Glosscoat. A big friggin *THANK YOU* from me and my son. My boy painted his Duster this past Tuesday and the lacquer blushed badly. So he was wrecked and was about to toss it in the dip when I figured, "lets give this stuff a shot."
Wow! We were blown away. How does this stuff do over decals and BMF?

Lastly, WIP shots of my traditional hot rod 40 Ford pick-up, coming soon to a theatre near you! :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Apr 10 2009, 05:28 PM~13541026
> *The Scout builds are both VERY cool. Very original and well done. I commend you both. Excellent paint choices.
> 
> Also, to whomever recommended the Folkart Glosscoat. A big friggin THANK YOU from me and my son. My boy painted his Duster this past Tuesday and the lacquer blushed badly. So he was wrecked and was about to toss it in the dip when I figured, "lets give this stuff a shot."
> Wow! We were blown away. How does this stuff do over decals and BMF?
> 
> Lastly, WIP shots of my traditional hot rod 40 Ford pick-up, coming soon to a theatre near you!  :biggrin:
> *


What does blushed mean?Post pics of the little fellas build.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Apr 10 2009, 06:28 PM~13541026
> *The Scout builds are both VERY cool. Very original and well done. I commend you both. Excellent paint choices.
> 
> Also, to whomever recommended the Folkart Glosscoat. A big friggin THANK YOU from me and my son. My boy painted his Duster this past Tuesday and the lacquer blushed badly. So he was wrecked and was about to toss it in the dip when I figured, "lets give this stuff a shot."
> Wow! We were blown away. How does this stuff do over decals and BMF?
> 
> Lastly, WIP shots of my traditional hot rod 40 Ford pick-up, coming soon to a theatre near you!  :biggrin:
> *






im glad it worked out for you and your boy, its very easy to work with  

it works real well over decals and over BMF  it will haze a little over the foil but if you let it sit for about 10-15min. the haze will go away, and it will look fine


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 9 2009, 04:04 PM~13529863
> *The Pearl Red K5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK!! You and DOodz Nailed that sh!t.....nice builds fellas....

and them Rims came out slick as hell on the K5....


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 10 2009, 07:51 PM~13541971
> *SICK!! You and DOodz Nailed that sh!t.....nice builds fellas....
> 
> and them Rims came out slick as hell on the K5....
> *



Thanks man....I like DJ-ROYS better cause the slammin sound system.Great minds think alike I guess...LOL.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 9 2009, 03:04 PM~13529863
> *The Pearl Red K5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

made some struts for the hood, made a breather housing too, basically almost done with the motor! just gotta put the headers, oil fuel line & filter, and fan on!


----------



## Jantrix

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Apr 10 2009, 06:43 PM~13541143
> *What does blushed mean?Post pics of the little fellas build.*


I spray with Duplicolor lacquers from the can. They are as a general rule a "semi-gloss at best, and that is the nature of lacquers. Lacquers seem to be affected by humidity rather badly so I do 90% of my painting from Oct- Feb here in Jacksonville, FL. when the humidity is low. A blush is a spot in the paint that is VERY flat and hazed, due to the humidity. This can be cured by a good clear coat or can be polished out. It was VERY bad on his duster.

Little fella. :biggrin: It's been a while since he's been a little fella. He's 16 now and 5'7"ish and strong as an ox. I'll get some pics up though, when I post up my 40 Ford.


----------



## Jantrix

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 11 2009, 01:27 AM~13544068
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CB, some of the lowrider types use a foam pad for the interiors of their models. It's pretty thin and easily cut with scissors, comes in a variety of colors and I think it would be much better for the ram air foam seal than what you are using. That's a hell of a good try though.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 10 2009, 10:27 PM~13544068
> *made some struts for the hood, made a breather housing too, basically almost done with the motor! just gotta put the headers, oil fuel line & filter, and fan on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a FRESH ride ...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i hate not posting my shit up. Havent done much, cut the hood out around the rotary mazda on the hilux today, otherwise been very off on the land of modeling...searching for ideas i suppose ya can call it.


----------



## Jantrix

Finally some pics. This ones called "Leftovers". If made from kits I have bought to get parts for other projects. This is just going to be a early 60's hot-rod-in-progress. I'm going to fab a wooden rack for a pair of long boards. Nothing too complicated just a nice simple rod. The engine is a Ford 312 y-block.


----------



## DJ-ROY

Nice truck
i always wanted to make a replica of that old Sanford and Son truck
{Good old times} uffin:


----------



## RIP Viejo

aiight guys...my camera broke...all i have is some crappy cell phone pics but i finished the 67 imp hopefully will have some pics up soon...looking for a MPC monte kit now...so if anyone has one to spare please let me know! entered my white impala "gueros toy" in a monthly contest here at a local hobby shop..so hopefully i can win and get some supplies!! will keep yall posted!



Ray-Ray III


----------



## Jantrix

Hey guys here's the mexican blanket I made for the 40. Whatcha think? It's 2"x3" and made from super thin cloth and fabric markers.


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Apr 14 2009, 08:53 AM~13569851
> *Hey guys here's the mexican blanket I made for the 40. Whatcha think? It's 2"x3" and made from super thin cloth and fabric markers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS NICE BRO


----------



## tequila sunrise

where the hell is everybody???


----------



## Jantrix

Finished the fringe and put it on the seat with double faced tape. I think it turned out well.


----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Apr 14 2009, 08:16 PM~13578871
> *Finished the fringe and put it on the seat with double faced tape. I think it turned out well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this looks cool :thumbsup: , you got down with serape homie .......


----------



## ElRafa

Some nice work poppin off in here


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Apr 14 2009, 03:53 AM~13569851
> *Hey guys here's the mexican blanket I made for the 40. Whatcha think? It's 2"x3" and made from super thin cloth and fabric markers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




thats fly bro, nice work


----------



## DJ-ROY

Working on this 1978 GlassRoof Monte

Thinking about Clean Fresh Lime Green for colour


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 17 2009, 07:57 PM~13606646
> *Working on this 1978 GlassRoof Monte
> 
> Thinking about Clean Fresh Lime Green for colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD ROY


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

sorry its so small, but i took this pic this mornin of the gto almost done...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 17 2009, 06:05 PM~13608191
> *sorry its so small, but i took this pic this mornin of the gto almost done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







:biggrin: i love that color bro, cant wait to see this one done


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 17 2009, 02:57 PM~13606646
> *Working on this 1978 GlassRoof Monte
> 
> Thinking about Clean Fresh Lime Green for colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






looks good, lime green, itll look like pokeys monte, thats now ricks, maybe one of them can post pics for some insperation


----------



## DJ-ROY

The weather here was fine so
First Primer than Candy Lime Green than Pearl Clear and several layers of Clear
Result :


----------



## Siim123

This is wet as hell!  :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

went to a hobbytown contest today, all 3 of my rides placed! o btw the gtos done too :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Tonioseven

Congratulations homie!


----------



## Guest

Congrats D. 

Looks like alot of nice builds.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Congrats Bro... Good Sh!t right there.... Skills!!


----------



## importmadness

congrats D.....


----------



## [email protected]

congrats D :biggrin: 


great work


----------



## COAST2COAST

good work homie !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn lil homie.... your paintjobs made a lot of their's look like shit....


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 19 2009, 12:00 AM~13618979
> *damn lil homie.... your paintjobs made a lot of their's look like shit....
> *


Ill agree....and on top of that...if you look at CNDYBLUs FIRST page of his thread....you will notice a HUGE improvement.I applaud him for his effort and his guts.I dont have the balls to show my stuff at a show.Good work man and much luck in the future!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Apr 18 2009, 07:03 PM~13619007
> *Ill agree....and on top of that...if you look at CNDYBLUs FIRST page of his thread....you will notice a HUGE improvement.I applaud him for his effort and his guts.I dont have the balls to show my stuff at a show.Good work man and much luck in the future!!!!
> *


like we always say to new people on LIL..... once u get past all the bullshit.... there is a lot of knowledge on here to learn about and improve with


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Apr 18 2009, 09:03 PM~13619007
> *Ill agree....and on top of that...if you look at CNDYBLUs FIRST page of his thread....you will notice a HUGE improvement.I applaud him for his effort and his guts.I dont have the balls to show my stuff at a show.Good work man and much luck in the future!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5: :yes:. some of those cars' clear wasn't even close to be shiny as yours. Congrats on the trophies, you truly did earn them.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thanks guys....means a lot to me comin from everyone... :biggrin:
i still gotta do some tweaks to the gto, it dont sit right but i just needed it done for the contest so...yeah


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

and here she is...all done


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 19 2009, 11:03 AM~13621882
> *and here she is...all done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrates with your 1st price


----------



## SlammdSonoma

way to go man, they did stand out in a crowd.


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 19 2009, 12:05 AM~13619019
> *like we always say to new people on LIL..... once u get past all the bullshit.... there is a lot of knowledge on here to learn about and improve with
> *


 :yes:


----------



## [email protected]

:wave:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wave:


----------



## josh 78

:wave:


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Jantrix

Hey grats on the hardware, it's always nice to be recognized, yes?
The GTO is a bit high for my taste but the workmanship is very good. And that I can respect no matter what the build is.


----------



## DJ-ROY

Still working on this 78" Monte


----------



## Siim123

DAMN! Fresh colour on that Monte :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 21 2009, 03:13 PM~13640624
> *Still working on this 78" Monte
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING CLEAN ROY WHAT CLEAR DO YOU USED.........


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Apr 21 2009, 08:53 AM~13641323
> *LOOKING CLEAN ROY WHAT CLEAR DO YOU USED.........
> *


Josh whats up homie  

Several layers of Pearl Clear than several of Clear Coat Tamiya Spray uffin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 21 2009, 10:13 AM~13640624
> *Still working on this 78" Monte
> 
> 
> *





:0 i love that color ROY! looks good bro, nice finish too


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 21 2009, 11:29 AM~13642816
> *:0  i love that color ROY! looks good bro, nice finish too
> *



Thanks Homie


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 21 2009, 07:23 PM~13642736
> *Josh whats up homie
> 
> Several layers of Pearl Clear than several of Clear Coat  Tamiya Spray  uffin:
> *


THANX BRO


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 21 2009, 09:13 AM~13640624
> *Still working on this 78" Monte
> 
> 
> *


Man that booch is clean!


----------



## CustomFreak

hey guys

here my newest (finished) build










more pics in my thread !!! :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Apr 23 2009, 12:06 PM~13664210
> *hey guys
> 
> here my newest (finished) build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics in my thread !!!  :biggrin:
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Apr 23 2009, 06:06 AM~13664210
> *hey guys
> 
> here my newest (finished) build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics in my thread !!!  :biggrin:
> *


REALLY dig this build.In my opinion the front end looks like Iron Man.Be cool if you did another one and used Iron Mans colors...


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Apr 23 2009, 01:44 PM~13664432
> *REALLY dig this build.In my opinion the front end looks like Iron Man.Be cool if you did another one and used Iron Mans colors...
> *


YA THAT LOOKS DEFENATLY A BIT IRON MAN :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Apr 23 2009, 05:50 AM~13664455
> *YA THAT LOOKS DEFENATLY A BIT IRON MAN  :biggrin:
> *


lol that would be a great idea for next project

"the iron man radical lowrider"

perhabs i will do that some day :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Apr 23 2009, 07:06 AM~13664210
> *hey guys
> 
> here my newest (finished) build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics in my thread !!!  :biggrin:
> *






:0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


thats some sick ass work right there bro :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Apr 23 2009, 06:06 AM~13664210
> *hey guys
> 
> here my newest (finished) build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics in my thread !!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Apr 23 2009, 07:06 AM~13664210
> *hey guys
> 
> here my newest (finished) build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics in my thread !!!  :biggrin:
> *


that is one sick ride


----------



## tequila sunrise

updates on LETHAL WEAPON.foiled, final coats of clear. next: engine compartment


----------



## tequila sunrise

and here is a 66 i did...just have to spray alclad on the bumpers


----------



## lowridermodels

SOME SICK RIDES IN HERE...GOOD WORK DYNASTY!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Apr 23 2009, 04:06 AM~13664210
> *hey guys
> 
> here my newest (finished) build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics in my thread !!!  :biggrin:
> *


Awesome Homie


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 23 2009, 10:36 PM~13673295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a 66 i did...just have to spray alclad on the bumpers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 niceeeeeeeeee i love that 66 bro bad ass


----------



## Jantrix

Some serious paint slingin' goin here. Great work guys.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Apr 23 2009, 04:06 AM~13664210
> *hey guys
> 
> here my newest (finished) build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics in my thread !!!  :biggrin:
> *


im digging this seriously


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Apr 23 2009, 06:06 AM~13664210
> *hey guys
> 
> here my newest (finished) build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics in my thread !!!  :biggrin:
> *


That's a bad ass truck! I dig the body off frame!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 21 2009, 07:13 AM~13640624
> *Still working on this 78" Monte
> 
> 
> *


Damn, looks like the one I built!



















Lookin' good man, keep us posted!


----------



## [email protected]

i love that whip, wish i would had the cash to grab it off you


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 21 2009, 06:13 AM~13640624
> *Still working on this 78" Monte
> 
> 
> *


nice!!! i think i'm gonna have to do one someday


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 26 2009, 08:28 AM~13692367
> *Damn, looks like the one I built!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin' good man, keep us posted!
> *



Thanks Homie yours look GREAT
I,m still working on mine the color is Badass


----------



## OneLowBull

at least i know what color not to paint mine lol


----------



## DJ-ROY

I know this summer will be good uffin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Apr 26 2009, 08:44 PM~13695611
> *at least i know what color not to paint mine lol
> *




lol i hear that lol :biggrin: 




looks good fellas


----------



## SlammdSonoma

loookin good on the monte's...guess green is the color this year eh?

To show that im not dead, my latest project, thats being a royal pain in my ass. As of right now, its been primered and painted the color of the rims all over...the two-tone just didnt come out as planned--may have something else colorwise with the blue. The interior is done in kens fuzzy fur medium blue, so now i gotta find another blue to go with it... Also, does anyone have an idea how a rotary engine wires up? The hood was cut out for it, just like the other two, and looks sinister when laid out.









ill have more pics up when i can get em..this computer just dont DL pics too quickly. :uh: :uh:

And is this picture any better than my others? :biggrin: :biggrin: got a digital one now, so the bullshit stops on the camera issue.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 26 2009, 11:45 PM~13697679
> *loookin good on the monte's...guess green is the color this year eh?
> 
> To show that im not dead, my latest project, thats being a royal pain in my ass.  As of right now, its been primered and painted the color of the rims all over...the two-tone just didnt come out as planned--may have something else colorwise with the blue.  The interior is done in kens fuzzy fur medium blue, so now i gotta find another blue to go with it... Also, does anyone have an idea how a rotary engine wires up?  The hood was cut out for it, just like the other two, and looks sinister when laid out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill have more pics up when i can get em..this computer just dont DL pics too quickly. :uh:  :uh:
> 
> And is this picture any better than my others?  :biggrin:  :biggrin: got a digital one now, so the bullshit stops on the camera issue.
> *





1st off its lookin killer so far bro, and 2nd :biggrin: hell yea these pics look way better............................. keep it up bri


----------



## SlammdSonoma

one day at a time..oh and congrats man, if i havent already said so...

crewzer is on the table awaiting a scribe line & other small stuff before* one last coat* of primer...then maybe paint?? :biggrin: i also cut out a tonneau cover for it, so that takes care of the bed end.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 27 2009, 12:15 AM~13698045
> *one day at a time..oh and congrats man, if i havent already said so...
> 
> crewzer is on the table awaiting a scribe line & other small stuff before one last coat of primer...then maybe paint?? :biggrin:  i also cut out a tonneau cover for it, so that takes care of the bed end.
> *





thanks bro  


and yea man, ive slowly been working on a 55 lowrod :0 slowly between my house and the parents house where all my shit is


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i been so out of the mood for building, plus im back in cahoots with the exwife...so thats where ive been.

Heres another one in doin a two-tone on. Imagine it with a pearl white from the body line up. Ive got to get some hinge supplies at a hardware store soon, so i can get the suicide doors to work again.









:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah the camera kicks some major ass! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 27 2009, 12:37 AM~13698306
> *yeah the camera kicks some major ass! :biggrin:
> *




yea it does, i can see how ugly that table cloth is now lol :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

haha..i used that shit in a high rised chevy silverado ext cab convertible i built like 9 years ago...was in the bed, interior..thought i was the shit. Didnt last long, got the bug & cut 12" scale out of it for the lowest model truck in the world ( i believe)... if it was a real one it wouldve been 2 foot tall to the top of the glass.---seriosuly low---

jsut something i was experimenting with at the time.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 27 2009, 12:49 AM~13698484
> *haha..i used that shit in a high rised chevy silverado ext cab convertible i built like 9 years ago...was in the bed, interior..thought i was the shit.  Didnt last long, got the bug & cut 12" scale out of it for the lowest model truck in the world ( i believe)...  if it was a real one it wouldve been 2 foot tall to the top of the glass.---seriosuly low---
> 
> jsut something i was experimenting with at the time.
> *





still doesnt take away from how ugly that table cloth is lol


j/k bro  or am i ?? lol


----------



## just_a-doodz

Looking good....glad to see you building something.Im slowly getting my Elco Low-Rod build going again.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 26 2009, 06:52 PM~13696270
> *lol i hear that lol :biggrin:
> looks good fellas
> *



lol 2x :biggrin: 

That Truck chassis and engine setup is sick


----------



## SlammdSonoma

it will be, in time. Gotta find a wiring diagram for it, and what side the exhaust runs out so i can run it out the stock toyota frame location.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 26 2009, 04:56 PM~13695718
> *
> I know this summer will be good  uffin:
> 
> 
> *


i'd do it like "ALTERED IMAGE" from back in the day (IMPERIALS CAR CLUB)
(at some point, front clip was changed)


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 27 2009, 08:02 PM~13709334
> *i'd do it like "ALTERED IMAGE" from back in the day (IMPERIALS CAR CLUB)
> (at some point, front clip was changed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love it  
Looks like an 1980 front


----------



## DJ-ROY

Pearl Clear over Chrome Yellow


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 29 2009, 05:08 PM~13728090
> *Pearl Clear over Chrome Yellow
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING CLEAN ROY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 29 2009, 09:08 AM~13728090
> *Pearl Clear over Chrome Yellow
> 
> 
> *


Sweet build!!  

By the way on the second sunday of May there's gonna be a really cool car meeting in Muiden, def worth a visit.


----------



## slash

looks good bro


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 29 2009, 09:22 AM~13728284
> *Sweet build!!
> 
> By the way on the second sunday of May there's gonna be a really cool car meeting in Muiden, def worth a visit.
> *



Thanks for the up J 

Sounds Great uffin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 29 2009, 09:08 AM~13728090
> *Pearl Clear over Chrome Yellow
> 
> 
> *


Looks great so far! I do have one question though, what's up with the panel line on the bottom of the door? Is it gone, or is the angle of the pic messing with my eyes?


----------



## CustomFreak

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 29 2009, 09:08 AM~13728090
> *Pearl Clear over Chrome Yellow
> 
> 
> *


looking good, but whats wrong with the door lines? the look very thick ???


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 29 2009, 11:22 AM~13729810
> *Looks great so far! I do have one question though, what's up with the panel line on the bottom of the door? Is it gone, or is the angle of the pic messing with my eyes?
> *



I shaved it because i want chrome foil there


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

pulled the 4 back out...


----------



## tequila sunrise

well, as i was waiting for pics of LETHAL WEAPON's interior (just found, thanks to BIG POPPA'S fotki files) and chrome bumpers for the 66, i put both builds on hold for a bit. then i got bored after a few minutes and started this...









MORE PICS IN MY TOPIC


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

looky what i got in the mail today for my next project :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lookin good guys....

ive got a lil secret in my corner with a DODGE...i gotta find the right rims & ill be bringing somethign oddly unique to the scrapin table....

Until then, salivate over my dirty ass ride named *hammer*










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SlammdSonoma, tequila sunrise



:wave:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:wave:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 30 2009, 01:53 PM~13744942
> *lookin good guys....
> 
> ive got a lil secret in my corner with a DODGE...i gotta find the right rims & ill be bringing somethign oddly unique to the scrapin table....
> 
> Until then, salivate over my dirty ass ride named *hammer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You and Spike should start a "dirty ass rides" club. Like I told Spike, WASH THAT SHIT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Jantrix

A couple of shots of my first scratch built surf board. It's in white primer at the moment. I'm still kicking around some pattern ideas for them. I'm going to do a second one with a slightly different design and a bit longer. They were done with 2mm styrene sheet and 1mm sheet for the fin. For cutting them out of the thick styrene, tin snips are your best friend. I'm having a bit of issue with the hinged doors. The hinges work just fine, but the holes in the doors and body for the hinges are over large and will need some careful filling. More soon.


----------



## [email protected]

nice board bro, cant wait to see some color on that :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

YOur scratch board looks really good man. What colors are you thinking for it?


----------



## DJ-ROY

Nice Board Homie


----------



## Jantrix

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 1 2009, 11:50 AM~13753588
> *YOur scratch board looks really good man. What colors are you thinking for it?
> *


I was originally just going to do a split yellow field on it, but I have seen some pics of vintage hawaiian boards with hybiscus flowers painted on them, so I'm kicking around the idea of trying my hand at free painting a hawaiian pattern with some acrylics. Thanks for the ataboys.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@May 1 2009, 03:32 PM~13757897
> *I was originally just going to do a split yellow field on it, but I have seen some pics of vintage hawaiian boards with hybiscus flowers painted on them, so I'm kicking around the idea of trying my hand at free painting a hawaiian pattern with some acrylics. Thanks for the ataboys.
> *


I think the hybiscus flowers would be sick man. I truly think you should try it out. Afterall, if it doesnt turn out the way you want, you can always redo it man.


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 30 2009, 10:33 AM~13742454
> *pulled the 4 back out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 30 2009, 01:39 PM~13744775
> *looky what i got in the mail today for my next project :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice wheels Homie  

What kind of Pegasus rim is that?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

pegasus 1302


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Apr 29 2009, 11:47 AM~13730098
> *looking good, but whats wrong with the door lines? the look very thick ???
> *


Yo Custom they are.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 2 2009, 07:02 AM~13763064
> *pegasus 1302
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## COAST2COAST

SUP BRTHERS , 
GOT THIS DONE OVER THE WEEKEND . BUILD UP PICS IN MY THREAD !


----------



## CustomFreak

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 2 2009, 11:16 AM~13764448
> *Yo Custom they are.
> 
> 
> 
> *


but looks good homie, nice colour :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

some progress


----------



## [email protected]

:0 sup fellas...................... rides are looking real good!


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 3 2009, 04:22 PM~13771365
> *:0  sup fellas...................... rides are looking real good!
> *


X-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@May 3 2009, 10:43 AM~13770613
> *SUP BRTHERS ,
> GOT THIS DONE OVER THE WEEKEND . BUILD UP PICS IN MY THREAD !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice patterns Homie  

Where are the window wipers ?


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANX HOMIE , FORGOT ALL ABOUT EM !THEYLL BE ON TONITE


----------



## Jantrix

Coast that looks fantastic. The color matched wheels work perfect with the skinny whites. I'm not a huge modern lowrider fan so you know if I'm giving props, I mean it.


----------



## chrisijzerman

Hey guys! :biggrin: 
Kinda sorry for the lack of stuff from my side , but I still got loads off stuff goin on..
BUT just to keep you guys happy  I've been doing some fancy stuff for GTA San Adreas  


















I did more.. but since these got thin spokes I though it would be worth posting =D


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@May 5 2009, 01:02 PM~13793496
> *Hey guys!  :biggrin:
> Kinda sorry for the lack of stuff from my side , but I still got loads off stuff goin on..
> BUT just to keep you guys happy  I've been doing some fancy stuff for GTA San Adreas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did more.. but since these got thin spokes I though it would be worth posting =D
> *


do some zeniths!!!


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@May 3 2009, 10:43 AM~13770613
> *SUP BRTHERS ,
> GOT THIS DONE OVER THE WEEKEND . BUILD UP PICS IN MY THREAD !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn this is super clean


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 3 2009, 12:04 PM~13771004
> *some progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lookin good so far...what color is this?


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 30 2009, 07:33 PM~13742454
> *pulled the 4 back out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78




----------



## modeltech

i am likin this alot bro!!! very nice!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 7 2009, 01:02 PM~13816663
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tight Josh uffin:


----------



## just_a-doodz

Bad-Ass color combo Josh.What colors are they and what brand pleeeeeze!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> Man thats gonna be a killa ride!


----------



## CHR1S619

THAT 59 IS CLEAN!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123

DAMN! :thumbsup:


----------



## CustomFreak

more pics in my thread !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sick graphic work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@May 8 2009, 03:17 PM~13827592
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics in my thread !
> *





:0 thats sick bro


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@May 8 2009, 01:53 PM~13824313
> *Bad-Ass color combo Josh.What colors are they and what brand pleeeeeze!!
> *


PM YOU BRO :biggrin: 

THANX ALL FELLAS


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## regalistic




----------



## josh 78

> LOOKS GOOD BRO


----------



## DJ-ROY

Nice bro..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 9 2009, 02:54 AM~13833958
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






them wheels look alot better


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 9 2009, 02:54 AM~13833958
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Lexus Bro... :0


----------



## regalistic

> LOOKS GOOD BRO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice bro..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> them wheels look alot better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Lexus Bro... :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks guys :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## lowridermodels

:wave: WHUT IT DEW DYNASTY?! SOME NICE RIDES IN HERE! :wave:


----------



## DJ-ROY

Last weekend i saw Jevries rides live in action at a Carshow :biggrin: 

There Sick specially that Impala


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 15 2009, 04:45 PM~13895274
> *Last weekend i saw Jevries rides live in action at a Carshow  :biggrin:
> 
> There Sick specially that Impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Dynasty lookin sweet all around guys.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

got the monte painted :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

looks sick bro !


----------



## MKD904

Looks good....you sure do like those wheels huh...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

this is only the 3rd build with em on lol, it happened coincidently haha but this is the build that was a must do... was the first kit to me since the gto


----------



## SlammdSonoma

if anyone can slide up a pic of me in the new scale auto, that'd be cool. Dropped (jeff) said my 1/12 scale yamaha race bike made it in scale auto. Awesome for me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 15 2009, 11:45 AM~13895274
> *Last weekend i saw Jevries rides live in action at a Carshow  :biggrin:
> 
> There Sick specially that Impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:0 those are serious, killer work bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 15 2009, 03:26 PM~13898905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got the monte painted :biggrin:
> *


 :0 doubleo's monte!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yizzer haha


----------



## COAST2COAST

*#4 FOR THE YEAR* :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@May 19 2009, 02:28 PM~13936539
> *#4 FOR THE YEAR    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@May 19 2009, 05:28 PM~13936539
> *#4 FOR THE YEAR    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





thats sick as fuck, what you got to tow that clean ride?


----------



## DJ-ROY

Working on this K5 Blazer vert
Shaved the hood and added a Silverado front and 20 six rims chrome motor.
the frame got a rear wheel drive set up.


----------



## chrisijzerman

K guys , im finnaly coming back with 1 single build :biggrin: 

And this is the little thing I found  ....


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@May 25 2009, 04:25 AM~13988977
> *K guys , im finnaly coming back with 1 single build  :biggrin:
> 
> And this is the little thing I found  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hmm, makes me want to look into a 1/12 scale


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@May 25 2009, 02:25 PM~13988977
> *K guys , im finnaly coming back with 1 single build  :biggrin:
> 
> And this is the little thing I found  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn keep us updated with this one!! :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

*#5*FOR THE YEAR :biggrin: 


















MORE PICS IN MY THREAD


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i finally got out in the shop & busted ass on some plastic, which includes making a fillerneck for the crewzers tank under the bed of the truck, it will have a screw off gas cap :biggrin: also worked on the design for the air ride equip. under the bed as well :biggrin: i gotta get some brass wire to hardline them into each other.

Also bodydropped the lil red wagon tonight, gonna be a rat rod with steelies, everything on the tailgate, rear bumper area is shaved smooth. I may attempt chopping down the top but not sure yet.

Also brought out my Electric Pink Escalade to get ideas on it shortly.

a side note, went to a car show yesterday and won second place in my truck class with the daily dragger. My first award with it... :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

damn dyansty puttin it down,keep up the good work homiez!


----------



## just_a-doodz

Just an update from me...YES Im still alive.This is the Uptown Escalade.Ive still got a few things to do before body color goes on.Will be Testors One Coat White Lightning.Which wheels do you guys like better?Rears are kit....fronts are aftermarket.Thanks for looking....Ive got a lot of stuff going on in my life so bear with me!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

front!


----------



## Siim123

X2. Front ones look cleaner and smoother and they fit with that style car


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@May 25 2009, 09:54 PM~13996743
> *Just an update from me...YES Im still alive.This is the Uptown Escalade.Ive still got a few things to do before body color goes on.Will be Testors One Coat White Lightning.Which wheels do you guys like better?Rears are kit....fronts are aftermarket.Thanks for looking....Ive got a lot of stuff going on in my life so bear with me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Homie 
Fronts ....


----------



## [email protected]

:wave: whats up fellas.................. i should have some pics up of some projects soon


----------



## tequila sunrise

WHERE HAS EVERYONE BEEN? (crickets chirping)


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 31 2009, 02:35 AM~14051203
> *WHERE HAS EVERYONE BEEN?  (crickets chirping)
> *


Well.....aside from painting the afore mentioned Escalade White Lightning that I will NEVER use again....I have to strip ANOTHER build as well as the Escalade AGAIN.Im pissed....I actually thought of taking all my model shit and burning it in the back yard.I tried to RE-paint the "sclade" phucked up even worse....makes me feel SOOOO damn stupid.Anyway....LOL....whats upi on your side of the world?


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@May 31 2009, 12:48 AM~14051268
> *Well.....aside from painting the afore mentioned Escalade White Lightning that I will NEVER use again....I have to strip ANOTHER build as well as the Escalade AGAIN.Im pissed....I actually thought of taking all my model shit and burning it in the back yard.I tried to RE-paint the "sclade" phucked up even worse....makes me feel SOOOO damn stupid.Anyway....LOL....whats upi on your side of the world?
> *


Dont burn it Homie...... :0 

More luck next time


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@May 31 2009, 03:48 AM~14051268
> *Well.....aside from painting the afore mentioned Escalade White Lightning that I will NEVER use again....I have to strip ANOTHER build as well as the Escalade AGAIN.Im pissed....I actually thought of taking all my model shit and burning it in the back yard.I tried to RE-paint the "sclade" phucked up even worse....makes me feel SOOOO damn stupid.Anyway....LOL....whats upi on your side of the world?
> *





shit dont burn all your shit, it would be better if you send it all to me :biggrin: 



and im still here, slowly buildin, i have a 61 imp goin, a 80 monte, my 59 gasser, but sent some shit out to get casted :0 































































and i have a ford truck out to paint for a homie right now, so thats another project on the bench that needs to be wrapped up :uh: 




so im still here, the baby does take up alot of my time right now, so things are slow for sure


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 31 2009, 11:19 AM~14053101
> *shit dont burn all your shit, it would be better if you send it all to me :biggrin:
> and im still here, slowly buildin, i have a 61 imp goin, a 80 monte, my 59 gasser, but sent some shit out to get casted :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i have a ford truck out to paint for a homie right now, so thats another project on the bench that needs to be wrapped up :uh:
> so im still here, the baby does take up alot of my time right now, so things are slow for sure
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 31 2009, 07:19 PM~14053101
> *shit dont burn all your shit, it would be better if you send it all to me :biggrin:
> and im still here, slowly buildin, i have a 61 imp goin, a 80 monte, my 59 gasser, but sent some shit out to get casted :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i have a ford truck out to paint for a homie right now, so thats another project on the bench that needs to be wrapped up :uh:
> so im still here, the baby does take up alot of my time right now, so things are slow for sure
> *


SOME NICE CARS ON THE BENCH,,,,,,,,,,,  

I KNOW MY BABY NEED ALL SO MANY TIME RIGHT NOW........ HE IS 9 MO OLD 
THEN MY WIFE AND THE LITTLE BOY GO SLEEPING ITS TIME FOR ME TO GO ON THE BENCH :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

I have not posted anything for awhile. still trying to recover from shoulder surgery
I always was a slow builder but now I'm turtle speed .
anyways here's something I have been working on for a minute. its the fast & furious z.
I think it will be orange with tan interior. got a ways to go but I will finish it.
actually am enjoying building again and this car.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

doodz, im building the same escalade myself, but ive cut the top out, kinda targa top, painted it electric pink testors one coat, and did a flame job with my infamous flip flop paint....i screwed the hell outta the hood, and the sides arent perfect, so its been box riden since a few nights ago.

Also, im deleting the slide away t.v. in teh crewzer, just really unrealish looking, but im cooking something up to replace it. I did build a fillerneck cap, made from a nail with a big head, slides in and out. I think im gonna do the floor in styrene to clean it up, do the step notch in clear (i hope), as well as the front of the bed flooring, so ya can see under for the air equipment :biggrin: :biggrin: ... big things happening in the wizerd werkz shop.

Also, should i shave off the tail lights on the dodge wheel stander truck? Everything else is shaved & smoothed out. No badges and gonna be body dropped, on steelies.


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 31 2009, 09:34 PM~14056158
> *doodz, im building the same escalade myself, but ive cut the top out, kinda targa top, painted it electric pink testors one coat, and  did a flame job with my infamous flip flop paint....i screwed the hell outta the hood, and the sides arent perfect, so its been box riden since a few nights ago.
> 
> Also, im deleting the slide away t.v. in teh crewzer, just really unrealish looking, but im cooking something up to replace it.  I did build a fillerneck cap, made from a nail with a big head, slides in and out.  I think im gonna do the floor in styrene to clean it up, do the step notch in clear (i hope), as well as the front of the bed flooring, so ya can see under for the air equipment :biggrin:  :biggrin: ...  big things happening in the wizerd werkz shop.
> 
> Also, should i shave off the tail lights on the dodge wheel stander truck?  Everything else is shaved & smoothed out.  No badges and gonna be body dropped, on steelies.
> *


good to hear from you bro!!Ive boxed up the Escalade and the Elco for the time being.Im too mad to look at those two....LOL.Id shave the taillights also if everything else is gone...just my 2 cents.


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 31 2009, 01:19 PM~14053101
> *shit dont burn all your shit, it would be better if you send it all to me :biggrin:
> and im still here, slowly buildin, i have a 61 imp goin, a 80 monte, my 59 gasser, but sent some shit out to get casted :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i have a ford truck out to paint for a homie right now, so thats another project on the bench that needs to be wrapped up :uh:
> so im still here, the baby does take up alot of my time right now, so things are slow for sure
> *


Tight work for sure man!!!Damn gasser looks sweet as hell.I was painting mine Revving Red Testors One Coat.Looks good.


----------



## [email protected]

thanks fellas :biggrin: 





and bri............................. pics or it didnt happen lol :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@May 31 2009, 06:43 PM~14054507
> *I have not posted anything for awhile. still trying to recover from shoulder surgery
> I always was a slow builder but now I'm turtle  speed .
> anyways here's something I have been working on for a minute. its the fast & furious z.
> I think it will be orange with tan interior. got a ways to go but I will finish it.
> actually am enjoying building again and this car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






come on turtle boy :biggrin: hows that sholder doin ?



ride is looking good............................  keep at it and take your time greg


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 31 2009, 10:30 PM~14056770
> *come on turtle boy :biggrin:  hows that sholder doin ?
> ride is looking good............................   keep at it and take your time greg
> *


hey jeff what up homie !!!!
thanks for the compliments !! 
I will keep at it and finish it !! should be in paint this week. the interior and body will be all airbrush. I will post pics as I go along. I found a really cool lookin orange nail polish at k mart for it. the girl at the checkout was lookin at me real funny when I came up to the counter with a handfull of nail polish bottles :biggrin: 
and as far as the shoulder I got my 3 best friends in the world helpin me through 
the rehab process right now mr percocet mr vicotin and mr coors light. could not get through it without them !!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 31 2009, 11:19 AM~14053101
> *shit dont burn all your shit, it would be better if you send it all to me :biggrin:
> and im still here, slowly buildin, i have a 61 imp goin, a 80 monte, my 59 gasser, but sent some shit out to get casted :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i have a ford truck out to paint for a homie right now, so thats another project on the bench that needs to be wrapped up :uh:
> so im still here, the baby does take up alot of my time right now, so things are slow for sure
> *




That Monte Vert .........


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@May 30 2009, 11:48 PM~14051268
> *Well.....aside from painting the afore mentioned Escalade White Lightning that I will NEVER use again....I have to strip ANOTHER build as well as the Escalade AGAIN.Im pissed....I actually thought of taking all my model shit and burning it in the back yard.I tried to RE-paint the "sclade" phucked up even worse....makes me feel SOOOO damn stupid.Anyway....LOL....whats upi on your side of the world?
> *


just finished the blue 58. (pics tomorrow) brought out LETHAL WEAPON to work on interior...just not coming out right :angry: . 

so i'm going to put it aside before i smash it and figure out what else to work on


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 2 2009, 02:15 AM~14069635
> *just finished the blue 58. (pics tomorrow) brought out LETHAL WEAPON to work on interior...just not coming out right :angry: .
> 
> so i'm going to put it aside before i smash it and figure out what else to work on
> *



I feel ya man.I shaved the Elco except for the main chrome on the sides.Shaved the engine bay....modified the interior to fit a 454....lots more....LOL...then the paint messes up.I had to step back.....before it became shattered pieces.Good luck bro!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CustomFreak

hey homs,

both are done the pink one is a rebuild. the other is the miper a mustang with viper v10 engine

more pics in my thread !!!


----------



## [email protected]

looks good fellas :biggrin:


----------



## Jantrix

Hey guys. I haven't been around a while nor done any modeling. My family and I are in the middle of moving and all the chaos that entails. I scrapped my paint booth (bad air flow) and will be building a new one soon. Oh yeah. I've improved my work bench in the garage with some shelving AND the bigger house means a work area in the house as well finally. I'll get some pics as soon as things calm down and I can get my shit organized.

I looked back on this thread to catch up and saw some seriously great work going on. Keep on doing Dynasty MCC proud.

Be cool.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@May 25 2009, 06:31 PM~13993553
> *#5FOR THE YEAR  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE PICS IN MY THREAD
> *



thats bad ass nice builds guys


----------



## josh 78




----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 1 2009, 08:00 PM~14067962
> *:biggrin:
> *


any updates on the 61?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 6 2009, 07:46 PM~14113365
> *any updates on the 61?
> *





soon, i lost one of the little chrome fins for the front fender, so i had to dig threw my stash out at my parents house, so i gotta get that and the mirrors on and final clear..................... then i let the bitch sit for about a week, wet sand and polish  


everything is pretty much wired up and ready to put together................ so soon bro  soon :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

my first post in here in a while... :biggirn:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jun 6 2009, 02:37 PM~14111920
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:0 :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jun 6 2009, 12:37 PM~14111920
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0


----------



## tequila sunrise

started workin on "richard's blue angel"























this is what the real one looks like, i'll post the mini version in a bit.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 6 2009, 10:49 PM~14115734
> *started workin on "richard's blue angel"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what the real one looks like, i'll post the mini version in a bit.
> *


THats gonna be bad ass bro!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 6 2009, 09:52 PM~14115760
> *THats gonna be bad ass bro!
> *


i'm bringing it to the next pegasus hobbies meeting


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jun 2 2009, 11:03 AM~14071139
> *hey homs,
> 
> both are done the pink one is a rebuild. the other is the miper a mustang with viper v10 engine
> 
> more pics in my thread !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sic rides homie


----------



## importmadness

[/quote]


what color did u use...looks good...cant wait to see it when its done


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 6 2009, 10:16 PM~14115506
> *my first post in here in a while...:biggirn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn nice color!


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 7 2009, 07:16 AM~14115506
> *my first post in here in a while...:biggirn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is smooth!


----------



## chrisijzerman

Oh yer.. I started the camaro 
The rear is gonna be raised , and its getting dragster tyres on the back


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 7 2009, 01:54 PM~14116913
> *Oh yer.. I started the camaro
> The rear is gonna be raised , and its getting dragster tyres on the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS TIGHT BRO FLIX ARE SOOO NICE WHAT CAM DO YOU USED


----------



## josh 78

>


what color did u use...looks good...cant wait to see it when its done
[/quote]

THANX BRO THATS CANDY RED FRO ZERO PAINTS COLOR LOOKS I REAL MUCH DARKER FLIX ARE NOT THE BEST :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jun 7 2009, 07:44 AM~14117196
> *LOOKS TIGHT BRO FLIX ARE SOOO NICE WHAT CAM DO YOU USED
> *


I use my fujimfilm s5800 :biggrin: 









And the background is just my wall


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 7 2009, 04:03 PM~14117302
> *I use my fujimfilm s5800  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the background is just my wall
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 7 2009, 04:54 AM~14116913
> *Oh yer.. I started the camaro
> The rear is gonna be raised , and its getting dragster tyres on the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


for a moment there i thought i was looking at an engine catalog!! looks so real and the pics are so clear. 

coming along real good chris


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 6 2009, 09:49 PM~14115734
> *started workin on "richard's blue angel"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what the real one looks like, i'll post the mini version in a bit.
> *











and my dad's 76 i'm spraying for him


----------



## [email protected]

^^^^^ looks good big mike :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 7 2009, 08:54 AM~14116913
> *Oh yer.. I started the camaro
> The rear is gonna be raised , and its getting dragster tyres on the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






wtf :0 !!!!!!!! i really thought that shit was real for a minute lol




killer work so far chris


----------



## 87regal305

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 6 2009, 11:16 PM~14115506
> *my first post in here in a while...:biggirn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOK AT MY!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

:0 Everybody is doing GREAT things


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## regalistic

Rides are lookin killer in here


----------



## chrisijzerman

Got the underbody part done.. So i'm gonna start on the interior soon


----------



## [email protected]

:wow: :wow:  :wow: :wow:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 9 2009, 09:56 PM~14145982
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 10 2009, 01:19 PM~14151376
> *Got the underbody part done..  So i'm gonna start on the interior soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very detailed


----------



## owenart714

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 10 2009, 02:57 PM~14151700
> *Very detailed
> *


I agree! good Stuff. What color are you using for the suspension and mufflers?? 

damm, i need to get back to building something...haha


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Jun 10 2009, 05:20 PM~14151931
> *I agree! good Stuff. What color are you using for the suspension and mufflers??
> 
> damm, i need to get back to building something...haha
> *






yea ya do.............. havent seen you in a minute


----------



## chrisijzerman

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Jun 10 2009, 02:20 PM~14151931
> *What color are you using for the suspension and mufflers??
> *


For the exhuasts i used Revell.nr91 wich is just a metal color.. And covered it in a thin black wash.
The suspension is just semigloss black


----------



## owenart714

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 10 2009, 03:27 PM~14151991
> *yea ya do.............. havent seen you in a minute
> *


for sure! gonna get back to the table soon! what happend to westempire? we should do another dynasty build off like last time. that would be sick


----------



## owenart714

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 10 2009, 03:28 PM~14152000
> *For the exhuasts i used Revell.nr91 wich is just a metal color.. And covered it in a thin black wash.
> The suspension is just semigloss black
> *



thanks bro, your really good! i should challenge you to a buildoff! haha


----------



## chrisijzerman

Sure.. when I got money to spend 
I've been without a job for 6 month now >_>


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 10 2009, 02:42 PM~14152141
> *Sure.. when I got money to spend
> I've been without a job for 6 month now >_>
> *


Dang Chris that sucks...  

I wish you good luck finding a new job .


----------



## chrisijzerman

Going to a job center 2morrow.. They might have a temp job in catering  Atleast I'll be having some nice food then


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Jun 10 2009, 05:36 PM~14152080
> *for sure! gonna get back to the table soon!  what happend to westempire? we should do another dynasty build off like last time. that would be sick
> *






hell yea man, when you get back at buildin steady let me know, we can work somethin out on a build off.

and marcus (westempire) has been around, hes a music vedio producer or some shit like that, so hes all over the US.

so ill talk to him sometime soon, and see what hes up to and go from there, i know other cats here would be down too


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman

thnx 









Also thought about the bodycolor , and it will be red with the classic white stripes on it


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 11 2009, 03:26 PM~14161570
> *thnx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also thought about the bodycolor , and it will be red with the classic white stripes on it
> *





what scale is that camaro bro?


----------



## chrisijzerman

1:12


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 11 2009, 04:17 PM~14162053
> *1:12
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 10 2009, 02:33 PM~14152649
> *hell yea man, when you get back at buildin steady let me know, we can work somethin out on a build off.
> 
> and marcus (westempire) has been around, hes a music vedio producer or some shit like that, so hes all over the US.
> 
> so ill talk to him sometime soon, and see what hes up to and go from there, i know other cats here would be down too
> *


IM DOWN FOR A BUILDOFF!!!! HELL YEAH!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 11 2009, 11:50 PM~14166431
> *IM DOWN FOR A BUILDOFF!!!! HELL YEAH!!
> *


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 11 2009, 12:26 PM~14161570
> *thnx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also thought about the bodycolor , and it will be red with the classic white stripes on it
> *


Nice pics! Clean job!


----------



## chrisijzerman




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Forgot to put finished pics in here..


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 10 2009, 05:33 PM~14152649
> *hell yea man, when you get back at buildin steady let me know, we can work somethin out on a build off.
> 
> and marcus (westempire) has been around, hes a music vedio producer or some shit like that, so hes all over the US.
> 
> so ill talk to him sometime soon, and see what hes up to and go from there, i know other cats here would be down too
> *


Just let me know what the topic is and I'm down wit it!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 12 2009, 12:54 PM~14173106
> *Forgot to put finished pics in here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ooh weee!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

so are we gonna do a buildoff? i'm so motivated right now!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 12 2009, 11:22 PM~14176107
> *so are we gonna do a buildoff? i'm so motivated right now!!!
> *





GIVE ME SOME TIME BRO, WE GOTTA ORGANIZE FIRST!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 12 2009, 12:07 PM~14172084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow nice BIG kit :0  

Does that kit come with stock rims or does it have custom rims too?


----------



## chrisijzerman

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 13 2009, 04:50 PM~14181494
> *Wow nice BIG kit  :0
> 
> Does that kit come with stock rims or does it have custom rims too?
> *


Comes with the stock rims and a set of custom ones as well.. 
I used the custom ones , and with those you can choose out of a set with regular tyres or some dragslicks on the back wich I did  

And some interior shot's while I'm at it :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Looks real bro!!


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 14 2009, 04:47 AM~14184642
> *Comes with the stock rims and a set of custom ones as well..
> I used the custom ones , and with those you can choose out of a set with regular tyres or some dragslicks on the back wich I did
> 
> And some interior shot's while I'm at it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dude your shit is insane....


----------



## owenart714

looking good chris! glad your apart of dynasty!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

so ill talk to him sometime soon, and see what hes up to and go from there, i know other cats here would be down too 
[/quote]


i think im might up for it. been staring at the crewzer for over a month, and have only shaved where the sliding t.v. used to be. Also having a heck of a time tryin to find brass wire & tubing to finish up *suicidal tendencies*----the lil green civic with suicide doors & trunk. still gotta two-tone it with a pearly white on top.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Jun 14 2009, 07:41 PM~14187892
> *looking good chris! glad your apart of dynasty!
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> so ill talk to him sometime soon, and see what hes up to and go from there, i know other cats here would be down too


i think im might up for it. been staring at the crewzer for over a month, and have only shaved where the sliding t.v. used to be. Also having a heck of a time tryin to find brass wire & tubing to finish up *suicidal tendencies*----the lil green civic with suicide doors & trunk. still gotta two-tone it with a pearly white on top.
[/quote]





get at me man!!!!


we need to talk


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sweetdreamer

:wow: :0 Dahm
nice trophys


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

the 74 or the trophies? lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 15 2009, 01:36 AM~14191635
> *the 74 or the trophies? lol
> *





both foo  :biggrin: 


and congrats on the hardwear bro.

so far derricks the only one bringin trophies to the dynasty name  nice work bro


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 14 2009, 01:47 AM~14184642
> *Comes with the stock rims and a set of custom ones as well..
> I used the custom ones , and with those you can choose out of a set with regular tyres or some dragslicks on the back wich I did
> 
> And some interior shot's while I'm at it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Leather looks super realistic! What kind of paint or finish did you use?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 15 2009, 12:34 AM~14191622
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: :cheesy:
> *


Damn Lil D you weren't playin' around. You couldn't wait to shoot that color huh? lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin: i was achin to shoot it lol...worked on the house soon as i got home, had it in primer pretty quick....was outside spraying with the compressor and side light of the house on at 2 in the mornin...lol


----------



## chrisijzerman

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 15 2009, 09:25 AM~14194201
> *Leather looks super realistic! What kind of paint or finish did you use?
> *


Hey :biggrin: I just used revell sm-black (cant remember the number) And thinned it with some thinner so it lays down nice and smooth


----------



## just_a-doodz

Looking good fellas....CNDYBLU....sorry again for the glasshouse bro.I still dont have a clue....Im still trying to get my Elco to let go of the damn paint.Been in purple power for almost a week and a half.Whats next brake fluid...Castrol super clean?I do have a couple of things on the back burner but I need to work on this adoption stuff....anyway...Dynasty holding it down.Ill be back....I hope...LOL.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nice to see you in here again...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

god damn...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

my god...lol ill use this one for my update haha
got clear on it..very hard to show the actual color of it, it has way more purple/dark blue in it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

here, this one shows the real color of it after some fiddling with the picture.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

looks good lil homie :nicoderm:


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 16 2009, 11:01 AM~14205366
> *nice to see you in here again...
> *


Was that or the frowning smiley for me?LOL...anyway...Here is proof Im still doing SOMETHING.I bet you guys cant guess what kit this is.....









Elco in the pond....









Easy-Offed the chrome wheels that WERE going on the Uptown Escalade.....








Now they will go on the "mystery project"


My stash moved to my garage...NO air conditioning/heat....but the little one we MAY get will be worth it.









Ive been very busy with work...(good thing) and all the adoption stuff as well as being pissed-off/depresed about the Elco-Escalade debacle...LOL...Hard to get motivated....NUff crying...later foos!!!


----------



## [email protected]

good to see ya back at it doods  

nice stash............... throw me off that 32 roadster  :biggrin: 


and keep your head up and stay positive bro, things will work them selves out


----------



## phatras

mystery project.. thats easy.. its a sidewinder truck.. the flame tires give it away..lol..


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 17 2009, 02:31 PM~14219123
> *mystery project..  thats easy.. its a sidewinder truck.. the flame tires give it away..lol..
> *


Plus the sidewinder on the valve covers as well.


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 17 2009, 03:31 PM~14219123
> *mystery project..  thats easy.. its a sidewinder truck.. the flame tires give it away..lol..
> *


weeeeell.....lol...I tried.


----------



## tequila sunrise

had to dunk the cab of the truck in brake fluid... :angry: almost done too. FUCK i hate spraying/mixing clear coat. i'll stick to aerosol.


----------



## tequila sunrise

forgot to post the finished 58. it was done for a while now.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 19 2009, 08:31 PM~14243990
> *forgot to post the finished 58. it was done for a while now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



greatcamera work!  :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 19 2009, 08:31 PM~14243990
> *forgot to post the finished 58. it was done for a while now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks sweet homie. That blue looks good on the 58....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## tequila sunrise

nice knowin you guys, but with all the bullshit goin on with some people being a dick, i'm out of this bitch. sorry guys, most of you have been EXTREMELY helpful on teaching me things and keeping it in mind that we are all here to learn. i have so much going on with personal life it has taken affect on work and shit on here. 

so keep building, and remember to not bash someone to this point. 


MIKE


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 20 2009, 04:30 PM~14249040
> *nice knowin you guys, but with all the bullshit goin on with some people being a dick, i'm out of this bitch. sorry guys, most of you have been EXTREMELY helpful on teaching me things and keeping it in mind that we are all here to learn. i have so much going on with personal life it has taken affect on work and shit on here.
> 
> so keep building, and remember to not bash someone to this point.
> MIKE
> *












boo fuckin hoo..... :uh:


----------



## tequila sunrise

okay...calmed down....


first off, just like everybody else on here, learning as i go on. DO ANY OF YOU REMEMBER ME SAYING ALL MY SHIT IS FLAWLESS? Anyways, it's just a hobby so i'm just going to build to what makes ME happy.

people talkin shit can say all they want, FUCK 'EM. 


back to topic....

so do we know what/when we are going to do for the next DYNASTY buildoff?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 20 2009, 06:30 PM~14249040
> *nice knowin you guys, but with all the bullshit goin on with some people being a dick, i'm out of this bitch. sorry guys, most of you have been EXTREMELY helpful on teaching me things and keeping it in mind that we are all here to learn. i have so much going on with personal life it has taken affect on work and shit on here.
> 
> so keep building, and remember to not bash someone to this point.
> MIKE
> *


thought u were leaving? :dunno:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 20 2009, 10:00 PM~14249729
> *okay...calmed down....
> first off, just like everybody else on here, learning as i go on. DO ANY OF YOU REMEMBER ME SAYING ALL MY SHIT IS FLAWLESS? Anyways, it's just a hobby so i'm just going to build to what makes ME happy.
> 
> people talkin shit can say all they want, FUCK 'EM.
> back to topic....
> 
> so do we know what/when we are going to do for the next DYNASTY buildoff?
> *





you need to chill and focus on the matter at hand 1st, clean up your mess 1st and then worry about a build off  


i still need to talk with the rest of the members and see what they wanna build for a build off.


and i seen brian aka slammdsanoma peekin in, so whats your take foo.............. hows married life lol


----------



## [email protected]

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 06150xlt, CNDYBLU66SS, SlammdSonoma





whats crackin fools :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

on the other hand.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 20 2009, 10:07 PM~14249772
> *on the other hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






man that dont look off white lol  




looks like that same color on my 61  :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

haha thats green, and i said the 62 not 61 lol...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 20 2009, 10:16 PM~14249830
> *haha thats green, and i said the 62 not 61 lol...
> *





ahh see reading is my friend lol




looks good D


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 20 2009, 06:06 PM~14249768
> *you need to chill and focus on the matter at hand 1st, clean up your mess 1st and then worry about a build off
> i still need to talk with the rest of the members and see what they wanna build for a build off.
> and i seen brian aka slammdsanoma peekin in, so whats your take foo.............. hows married life lol
> *


well someone is just unsatisfied with my work...so in his eyes he can say what he wants and i'll leave it at that. just stayin' positive and keepin my ass busy.


----------



## CustomFreak

hey guys,

take it to the next level :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


































































have fun


----------



## SlammdSonoma

foo...as in foo fighters?

fuck, someone actually seen me peek in! Damnit.... Man , i dont even know what to say..my corners got dust, i havent touched plastic in 2 weeks. I go in, stare at the crewzer, then turn and walk away....ive lost my touch, and the fact that i cant find any brass wire to do hinges, so im really off!!

Build-off, shit i havent even finished my low-rod build, its got 1/2 of it done with BMF, cant stand doin it so it wont get done probably!

I dont know, yall decide..and ill probably say yeah to it...but doubt ill be building anything for it unfortunately. I got to give state $880 for something they said was my fault (bullshit)... :uh: so you see whats happening here.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jun 21 2009, 10:07 AM~14252348
> *hey guys,
> 
> take it to the next level  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have fun
> *






THATS FUGGIN SICK :0 


KILLER WORK BRO


----------



## chrisijzerman

Been working on the body :biggrin: 
Had runners on the left side wich i sanded off and cleared , and now they moved to the right side! :cheesy: 

But w/e , atleast its getting shiny


----------



## [email protected]

dude! that thing is bad as hell!





killer work goin into that thing for sure


----------



## chrisijzerman

Best part is that the whole thing is box stock! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

heres an update on my 61:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 22 2009, 09:59 PM~14263108
> *heres an update on my 61:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice color Homie :cheesy:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 22 2009, 07:00 PM~14261621
> *Been working on the body  :biggrin:
> Had runners on the left side wich i sanded off and cleared , and now they moved to the right side!  :cheesy:
> 
> But w/e , atleast its getting shiny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0  
Sick paintjob Chris........


----------



## BiggC

:0 Camaro is lookin' sick Chris.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 22 2009, 11:59 AM~14263108
> *heres an update on my 61:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


o.g. color with some patterns?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

og color with leafing and striping..


----------



## tequila sunrise

do you use actual leafing like they do with the 1:1s?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 22 2009, 05:12 PM~14263635
> *do you use actual leafing like they do with the 1:1s?
> *





i think he uses BMF


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

not model related but car related.drew it for my girl today.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 22 2009, 11:19 PM~14267405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not model related but car related.drew it for my girl today.
> *





you can send that to 15221 pittsburgh................................ thanks :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hahahahahahhahahahahahha riiiight


----------



## chrisijzerman

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 23 2009, 10:48 AM~14272656
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Smallz

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

damn.thats looks real.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 23 2009, 01:48 PM~14272656
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






throw me off the keys bro, ill bring it back............................... i promise lol  






sick ass work on this.............. it really looks real man!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 23 2009, 09:48 AM~14272656
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy shit that is bad ass!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 23 2009, 07:48 PM~14272656
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Is that a real car?................. :0


----------



## chrisijzerman

Shes almost done now :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 25 2009, 02:33 PM~14292569
> *Shes almost done now  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOLY SHIT LOOKS REALY TIGHT GREAT WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 25 2009, 09:33 AM~14292569
> *Shes almost done now  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Linc

WOW! that camaro looks real!!!
very nice work!


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 25 2009, 06:33 AM~14292569
> *Shes almost done now  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i thought this WAS real....nice work !


----------



## SlammdSonoma

it has that *real* effect..great lookin camaro Chris!!

i messed with plastic today, straightened my shop out some, and got the dodge in paint (wouldnt ya like to know what that looks like). Im callin it *the frog* for now, but have some other plans for it later.

I may be considering getting rid of some of my collection of builds, not many, just need some room & some i know that i wont finish, or ever touch again. So just keep in touch...gotta see whats goin first. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

quote=chrisijzerman,Jun 25 2009, 03:33 AM~14292569]
Shes almost done now :biggrin: 

























/quote



goddammm homie quick fukkin around teasin us with your reference pics :biggrin: :biggrin: 

fukkin awesome homie..... everything looks fukkin real


----------



## [email protected]

lol he said reference pics lol



that camaro is fuckin bad ass !


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 25 2009, 06:33 AM~14292569
> *Shes almost done now  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BADASS!! Looks totally real and great photography as well!!


----------



## chrisijzerman

Thanks guys :biggrin: 
Photopraphy is another hobby of me , thats that explains the good photos :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC

:0 WOW, like everyone else, if I didn't know it was a model I'd think that was a real 1:1 Camaro. VERY NICE JOB CHRIS!!


----------



## badgas

:dunno: real or none


----------



## ptman2002

Chris that camaro is so sick man. mine will never look that good. i have been trying to find wheels and tires for mine for like a year or so. all suspension is setup for air ride on mine, body work is done, just dont spend time on it since i have no wheels or tires. anyways, nice work on it and nice pics. i also am into photography too.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Jun 26 2009, 03:59 PM~14310617
> *Chris that camaro is so sick man. mine will never look that good.  i have been trying to find wheels and tires for mine for like a year or so.  all suspension is setup for air ride on mine,  body work is done,  just dont spend time on it since i have no wheels or tires.  anyways,  nice work on it and nice pics.  i also am into photography too.
> *


check the RC rides at walmart.... some of them are oversized enough for 1/12 scale  check swap meets and thrift shops as well....

i got these wheels off some RC toy at a thrift shop for $3.99

check my topic... i'll post some pics there so i don't jack this topic


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 26 2009, 12:48 PM~14308035
> *Thanks guys  :biggrin:
> Photopraphy is another hobby of me , thats that explains the good photos  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


same here...just that the good cameras were stolen years ago.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=433387&st=140


----------



## rollinoldskoo

good luck lil homie.... take your time and plan out EVERY cut before cutting


----------



## DJ-ROY

Good stuff here again from everybody ......  

I,m working on this CAPRICE two door with f......Brougham roof 









uffin:


----------



## EVIL C

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

:0


----------



## chrisijzerman

Looking awesome so far!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## aztek_warrior

All those rides look bad ass, 
I finally remembered to get my memory card from my camara so here are some
of the rides i've done so far.......


----------



## [email protected]

nice work aztec  youve been M.I.A. for months lol

welcome back bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma

loookin awesome. Some custom work makes it that more appreciated when done.

I still sorting out the camera bullshit here, but ive got a resto-mod camaro thats cleaned of badges & door handles & in paint already. Its waiting in line, behing the lil red wagon ( lime ice green actually), figuring out a small step notch to run steelies. Gonna be a resto-rat rod. The engine is built, wired up and will have a reall wild statement....to be continued 

the light blue hilux is on hold briefly, til i can get some parts. Also, does anyone have the 84 chevy kit, im desperate to get the resin truck done, but i need just the bed, and hood, the rest im custom fabbing. It wont be a dually truck either. Get at me, we'll trade something.


----------



## [email protected]

nice work on that gto aztec  


this is one i did a while ago  :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman

:0 Really like the shading on the interior!

Good work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jun 29 2009, 01:27 PM~14326507
> *:0 Really like the shading on the interior!
> 
> Good work homie  :thumbsup:
> *


 X2 Nice...


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 28 2009, 09:10 PM~14324429
> *nice work on that gto aztec
> this is one i did a while ago   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Excellent build!! Love the details and what you did with the interior!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

bump to the next page


----------



## owenart714

Nice GTO jeff! looks like the one i have but never finished!


----------



## [email protected]

thanks fellas.......................... and nice paint work D


----------



## regalistic

lookin good there jeff


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## [email protected]

:0 wide body challenger :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

pretty sure im the first to do it :biggrin: but def. not the last


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hey Jeff, is that the low-rod to be in the background? Probably has a inch of dust now eh...lol.

i sprayed up the 69 camaro, and GOT pics, but not uploaded. This cars got some serious clear on it.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 29 2009, 10:08 PM~14333790
> *hey Jeff, is that the low-rod to be in the background?  Probably has a inch of dust now eh...lol.
> 
> i sprayed up the 69 camaro, and GOT pics, but not uploaded.  This cars got some serious clear on it.
> *






lol yea that was suposed to be my lowrod build, but got put away, because i dont have all i need to make it how i want it to look  


one day it will be broke back out and tackled


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 29 2009, 04:24 PM~14331431
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TOPO challenger :0 :biggrin: !!! ill be watching this build. nice paint on the chevelle too d!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i knew someone would recognize it..im tryna get everything in the same place he did..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 29 2009, 10:13 PM~14335372
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i knew someone would recognize it..im tryna get everything in the same place he did..
> *


I was at the hobby shop the other day, and picked up a new challenger for this purpose,.... but couldnt justify paying 35.00 for a curbside kit. so i put it back


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

haha i got 2 for 25 bucks!!also for this, in fact, when i first saw it i was waitin on a company to release them...then it happened, and my hobby shop just got em, and they goin outta bizz so everythings 30 thru 50 percent off! homie jeff wanted one and its the last one they got so he sent me some money to pick it up for him!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 29 2009, 05:00 PM~14334411
> *lol yea that was suposed to be my lowrod build, but got put away, because i dont have all i need to make it how i want it to look
> one day it will be broke back out and tackled
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 29 2009, 08:32 PM~14335595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow, gonna look bad ass!!

well, finally got shit working on the computer at home. i was getting withdrawls from not being on lil for a while now. anyways, still working on getting prep work done right on my projects to make my painjobs looking flawless. real hard since i only have about an hour and half to actually do some work on the model cars. by the time i get home from work,eat and shower up, not much time left :angry:


----------



## DJ-ROY

Painted the Caprice Brougham 2door 
Champagne gold with Light Sand Top /interior


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 1 2009, 10:43 AM~14351453
> *Painted the Caprice Brougham 2door
> Champagne gold with Light Sand Top /interior
> 
> 
> *


Lookin' good homie!!  
Damn, you startin' to turn black!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 1 2009, 07:50 PM~14351518
> *Lookin' good homie!!
> Damn, you startin' to turn black!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Homie.... :cheesy:


----------



## chrisijzerman

Got the camaro finished now :biggrin:  











































































And nice work ROY


----------



## owenart714

Amazing work chris! loving it right now! :0


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jul 2 2009, 12:06 AM~14354788
> *Got the camaro finished now  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And nice work ROY
> *


AWESOME WORK BRO LIKE THE CAR AND THE FLIX


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jul 1 2009, 07:06 PM~14354788
> *Got the camaro finished now  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And nice work ROY
> *


Chris this camaro is bad as phawk bro!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

well waiting on payday to send out stuff to some people to get shit right. in the meantime, working on my dad's 76 and waiting to get paint supplies to get it going. first things first, sending out the models to the people i owe. 

to kill time before payday, i've been working on some kits that i had sitting for a long time now. been doing some body work to make the paint jobs more appealing.


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 29 2009, 11:32 PM~14335595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn little homie....that shit is badass.Im very impressed with your skills for such a young dude.And from your first post till now....AMAZING.Cool to see you progress.Keep it up!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jul 1 2009, 11:36 PM~14357580
> *well waiting on payday to send out stuff to some people to get shit right. in the meantime, working on my dad's 76 and waiting to get paint supplies to get it going. first things first, sending out the models to the people i owe.
> 
> to kill time before payday, i've been working on some kits that i had sitting for a long time now. been doing some body work to make the paint jobs more appealing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






 looks good mike


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jul 1 2009, 07:06 PM~14354788
> *Got the camaro finished now  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And nice work ROY
> *







this is just plain sick...................... it really looks real!


once again................... killer work on this ride bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 custom made brown


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thanks j


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 3 2009, 05:00 AM~14367252
> *:0 custom made brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEET color.....


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 2 2009, 07:36 PM~14362316
> *  looks good mike
> *


x2


----------



## owenart714

Car is For Sale, Check out my sale thread or PM if interested! thanks


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

Big Body Caprice 

Gold foiled.

 uffin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 2 2009, 09:02 PM~14367262
> * thanks j
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great lookin' Chevelle.The paint scheme looks formiliar.Is it a replica of one of Barry White's super muscle cars?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 4 2009, 05:04 AM~14378854
> *Big Body Caprice
> 
> Gold foiled.
> 
> uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 4 2009, 12:54 PM~14379729
> *Great lookin' Chevelle.The paint scheme looks formiliar.Is it a replica of one of Barry White's super muscle cars?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 4 2009, 12:33 PM~14379951
> *:yes:
> *


That was one of my favorite builds on that show.You beat me to it on doing a replica.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 4 2009, 08:04 PM~14379787
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie 

Added some stuff today


----------



## aztek_warrior

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 28 2009, 10:04 PM~14324380
> *nice work aztec   youve been M.I.A. for months lol
> 
> welcome back bro
> *


Thanks homie, yeah i've been quite busy lately, 
this past month this guy hit my '63 impala and most of 
my free time goes towards getting it back together again..
As you can see its not too bad, but haven't had much luck 
with finding new moldings.


----------



## kykustoms

alot of good lookin stuff still goin on...i got a couple new things im workin on after a break i had to take ill post some up when i feal like they r ready for some exposure lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 4 2009, 06:22 PM~14381126
> *alot of good lookin stuff still goin on...i got a couple new things im workin on after a break i had to take ill post some up when i feal like they r ready for some exposure lol
> *






:0 


dude! wtf you been?


post some sheeeit up foo


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Jul 4 2009, 04:48 PM~14380661
> *Thanks homie, yeah i've been quite busy lately,
> this past month this guy hit my '63 impala and most of
> my free time goes towards getting it back together again..
> As you can see its not too bad, but haven't had much luck
> with finding new moldings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






that sucks man! any pics of the 1:1?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 4 2009, 03:02 PM~14380131
> *Thanks Homie
> 
> Added some stuff today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






thats clean bro.................................... nice work brother


----------



## kykustoms

just taken a break lol i got a 49 ford i chopped the top on lastnight ill post it when i get all the holes filed on it


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 4 2009, 06:43 PM~14381236
> *just taken a break lol i got a 49 ford i chopped the top on lastnight ill post it when i get all the holes filed on it
> *






you gonna be around for a while or what?




we miss the fabs you come up with


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Jul 4 2009, 10:48 PM~14380661
> *Thanks homie, yeah i've been quite busy lately,
> this past month this guy hit my '63 impala and most of
> my free time goes towards getting it back together again..
> As you can see its not too bad, but haven't had much luck
> with finding new moldings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That S..ks ......  Good luck on the repair Homie


----------



## envious

Guess who is still alive...


----------



## tequila sunrise

nice color combo! where've you been envious?


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by envious_@Jul 5 2009, 08:32 AM~14384081
> *Guess who is still alive...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dahm thats nice, smooth looking low rod


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by envious_@Jul 5 2009, 10:32 AM~14384081
> *Guess who is still alive...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Man that booch looks fast just sittin' there!


----------



## regalistic

one more for the team...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well damn..envious and Jake on the same page...cold spell mustve snapped somewhere...

nice to see ya'll back again.! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

ide like to welcome *TRENDSETTA 68* to dynasty  


welcome brother..................... post um up bro


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 5 2009, 10:31 PM~14387808
> *one more for the team...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





thats sick.................. killer work E  




when you comein back to town bro?


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 5 2009, 10:58 PM~14388051
> *thats sick.................. killer work E
> when you comein back to town bro?
> *


one of these


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by envious_@Jul 5 2009, 11:32 AM~14384081
> *Guess who is still alive...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







:0 welcome back to town brother  



build looks real good


----------



## [email protected]

ide like to welcome *TRENDSETTA 68* to dynasty  
welcome brother..................... post um up bro


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 5 2009, 09:57 PM~14388044
> *ide like to welcome TRENDSETTA 68 to dynasty
> welcome brother..................... post um up bro
> *


Welcome homie....Im digging the Impala you did for the build-off.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Jul 5 2009, 10:31 PM~14388340
> *Welcome homie....Im digging the Impala you did for the build-off.
> *



thanks homies! glad to be a part


----------



## owenart714

welcome trendsetta! Dynasty is the sickest club out there! Your working with Pro's here! haha :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

*TRUTH!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 6 2009, 04:05 PM~14391109
> *thanks homies! glad to be a part
> *


Welcome Homie


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 6 2009, 12:08 PM~14392220
> *Welcome Homie
> *


thanks to all of my new homies! now I gotta get to buildin'! :biggrin:


----------



## aztek_warrior

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 4 2009, 04:38 PM~14381202
> *that sucks man! any pics of the 1:1?
> *


yeah here you go homie..the 1st pic is when i first got it
the second is from last year


----------



## aztek_warrior

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 5 2009, 09:03 PM~14388100
> *ide like to welcome TRENDSETTA 68 to dynasty
> welcome brother..................... post um up bro
> *


welcome homie


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Jul 6 2009, 03:43 PM~14393555
> *yeah here you go homie..the 1st pic is when i first got it
> the second is from last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






looks good, shame you gotta fix that door now


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 6 2009, 04:31 AM~14387808
> *one more for the team...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 6 2009, 05:21 PM~14394314
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






looks good D nice wheels.


and i just found out i can get on here on my phone...................


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Jul 6 2009, 02:44 PM~14393563
> *welcome homie
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## CustomFreak

welcome trendsetta

your a nice addition to this club


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 4 2009, 03:02 PM~14380131
> *Thanks Homie
> 
> Added some stuff today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this look real real nice CAST IT :biggrin: where did u get the top from ...im gonna bite it


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 6 2009, 04:21 PM~14394314
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jul 7 2009, 03:04 PM~14403642
> *welcome trendsetta
> 
> your a nice addition to this club
> *


Thanks homie! Good to be down with ya!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 7 2009, 08:07 PM~14405777
> *Thanks homie! Good to be down with ya!
> *






congrats on the build off win bro............................... post up that 67


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 8 2009, 01:01 AM~14405278
> *this look real real nice CAST IT  :biggrin: where did u get the top from ...im gonna bite it
> *


Its an 80,s Cadillac top Homie


----------



## Jantrix

Hey guys, I'm still alive and kicking. Just moved into a new place and my workshop still looks like ground zero. I'll work on it and be ready when it starts to cool off. I need to get and/or build a whole new paint booth. I'll be around.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Jul 8 2009, 06:11 PM~14415229
> *Hey guys, I'm still alive and kicking. Just moved into a new place and my workshop still looks like ground zero. I'll work on it and be ready when it starts to cool off. I need to get and/or build a whole new paint booth. I'll be around.
> *


Kool! handle ya business, we'll be here.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Jul 8 2009, 07:11 PM~14415229
> *Hey guys, I'm still alive and kicking. Just moved into a new place and my workshop still looks like ground zero. I'll work on it and be ready when it starts to cool off. I need to get and/or build a whole new paint booth. I'll be around.
> *






do your thing brother  dynasty isnt goin anywhere anytime soon :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

just postin some old sheeeit! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

and for the homie joe


----------



## COAST2COAST

nice ! diggin that color scheme on that 55 , looks nice !!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 9 2009, 08:36 AM~14420203
> *just postin some old sheeeit!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 9 2009, 07:53 AM~14421741
> *CLEAN
> *


x305


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 9 2009, 01:49 AM~14420302
> *and for the homie joe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That Ford is sweet!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Here's the start of my newest build. It's gonna be candy greenwith various patterns on top of the hood, roof, and trunk. the rest of he body will be a custom mixed PPG pearl Cactus Green with green pinstripping on it. These pics I just took of the first pattern layouts. More later  .


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 looks good!


----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 9 2009, 01:13 PM~14422916
> *:0 looks good!
> *



x-2 , thats some crazy pattern work u got goin ! and welcome to the club


----------



## Trendsetta 68

thanks homies!


----------



## modelsbyroni

CAN'T WAIT 2 C THE FINISHED PAINT JOB.


----------



## owenart714

hell yea! 63 ways to die? damm :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 9 2009, 01:11 PM~14422889
> *Here's the start of my newest build. It's gonna be candy greenwith various patterns on top of the hood, roof, and trunk. the rest of he body will be a custom mixed PPG pearl Cactus Green with green pinstripping on it. These pics I just took of the first pattern layouts. More later   .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:0 thats sick!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 9 2009, 07:53 AM~14421741
> *CLEAN
> *


X3!


----------



## kykustoms

heres my 49 ford all ive done sofar is chopped the top i moved the rear window to keep it stock and make the transition better heres pics


----------



## CustomFreak

looks good !

i have to build one chopped and sectioned too

these fords are cool


----------



## kykustoms

i like em alot to i just didnt like how the top has such a drastic drop off in back so i had to fix that lol i may section it some but i havnt decided yet


----------



## [email protected]

looks good so far jake :biggrin: 



welcome back


----------



## COAST2COAST

sup fam,
another one done ,
more pics in my thread


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Jul 10 2009, 08:30 AM~14432202
> *sup fam,
> another one done ,
> more pics in my thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Now thats what I'm talkin' about! I love Monte Carlo's Especially '70s. I had a green '70 Monte C a few years back, I still miss it :tears: 

Sweet build homie!


----------



## CustomFreak

another day another dollar

another model for dynasty :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

I have one of these and I wondered how that would look as a lolo, and it doesn't look bad at all. Very nice job!! :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jul 10 2009, 01:07 PM~14433727
> *another day another dollar
> 
> another model for dynasty :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jul 10 2009, 12:07 PM~14433727
> *another day another dollar
> 
> another model for dynasty :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Homie you did it on that one !!! Sweet build! love the color!


----------



## owenart714

sick visuals on the suspension! good work man, loving it! :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Here's som more progress on my patterns for "63 ways to die". Still don't know if I'ma hit it with Kandy green or what :dunno:

Now I gotta start on the hood and trunk...



















 




Dynasty M.C.C.


----------



## BiggC

:0 WOW Homie, thats sick!! :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 10 2009, 02:14 PM~14435006
> *Here's som more progress on my patterns for "63 ways to die". Still don't know if I'ma hit it with Kandy green or what :dunno:
> 
> Now I gotta start on the hood and trunk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dynasty M.C.C.
> *



Dude i leave it alone ! Take the light color green on the roof and use that color of the insides and the colored spokes ! 

Something about the color uncandyed and the body plain in the pics looks really clean and wicked !


----------



## CustomFreak

damn nice patterns ! :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 10 2009, 03:14 PM~14435006
> *Here's som more progress on my patterns for "63 ways to die". Still don't know if I'ma hit it with Kandy green or what :dunno:
> 
> Now I gotta start on the hood and trunk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dynasty M.C.C.
> *








gawd damn! :biggrin: them is some sick paterns and paint work bro  


you gotta show me how


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jul 10 2009, 12:07 PM~14433727
> *another day another dollar
> 
> another model for dynasty :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh, now you straight foolin' with this one!! That's some super-tight sh!t right there!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 10 2009, 02:14 PM~14435006
> *Here's som more progress on my patterns for "63 ways to die". Still don't know if I'ma hit it with Kandy green or what :dunno:
> 
> Now I gotta start on the hood and trunk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dynasty M.C.C.
> *


I need some medicine after seein' this one!!!  X 63!!!


----------



## Linc

DAMN! you guys in here are throwin down!! great work on all the builds in this thread!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 10 2009, 03:31 PM~14435911
> *gawd damn! :biggrin:  them is some sick paterns and paint work bro
> you gotta show me how
> *



Thanks homie! Lots of maskin' :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 10 2009, 01:01 PM~14436278
> *DAMN! you guys in here are throwin down!!  great work on all the builds in this thread!!!
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic

Man there is some serious shit being thrown down in here lately.. keeep it up everyone . as for me its movin day so hopefully my shit wont be in boxs for to long :dunno:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 10 2009, 06:15 PM~14437001
> *Man there is some serious shit being thrown down in here lately.. keeep it up everyone . as for me its movin day so hopefully my shit wont be in boxs for to long :dunno:
> *






:biggrin: all i heard in my head when i read this was ''THE BRADY BUNCH.......... THE BRADY BUNCH '' lol


----------



## regalistic

hahahaha.. it is what is brother!! never a dull moment


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 10 2009, 08:16 PM~14438371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lookin' good bro! my favorite muscle car ever!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jul 10 2009, 07:07 AM~14433727
> *another day another dollar
> 
> another model for dynasty :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks damn sick.... where is spikekidd???? :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 10 2009, 03:16 PM~14438371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thought u were sellin it? looks good tho


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I decide to put some finger printing on two of the roof panels. One hour of masking for 15 seconds of painting...hmmm. :biggrin: 

The roof should be totally done tomorrow, then the trunk and hood is next.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jul 10 2009, 12:07 PM~14433727
> *another day another dollar
> 
> another model for dynasty :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a badass monaco  :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## [email protected]

yiz zir :biggrin: 




nice stance and even better foil work i might add  




looks good D


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 11 2009, 05:48 AM~14439526
> *I decide to put some finger printing on two of the roof panels. One hour of masking for 15 seconds of painting...hmmm. :biggrin:
> 
> The roof should be totally done tomorrow, then the trunk and hood is next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is gonna be sick.....


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 11 2009, 06:28 AM~14439882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


Im usually not into big wheels but this looks very cool!! :0  :thumbsup: 
They kinda fit with paint and look of this car!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 10 2009, 07:30 PM~14437604
> *hahahaha.. it is what is brother!!  never a dull moment
> *






i bet lol, we got 2 and its already a circus lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

final coat o clear on her today


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 11 2009, 12:25 PM~14442829
> *final coat o clear on her today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 10 2009, 11:48 PM~14439526
> *I decide to put some finger printing on two of the roof panels. One hour of masking for 15 seconds of painting...hmmm. :biggrin:
> 
> The roof should be totally done tomorrow, then the trunk and hood is next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






funny how that works huh................. all that time for prep :uh: but from the looks of it, its gonna be well worth the work  


looks damn good bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 11 2009, 01:12 PM~14443155
> *funny how that works huh................. all that time for prep :uh:  but from the looks of it, its gonna be well worth the work
> looks damn good bro
> *


That is crazy, all that dam tape and time for about 2 minutes of painting! :rofl: 

Thanks bro I hope I don't ruin it though. I should have some progress of the trunk patterns tonight.


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 11 2009, 09:13 PM~14443599
> *That is crazy, all that dam tape and time for about 2 minutes of painting! :rofl:
> *


Yeah, that takes lot of time. Good thing is that I like masking work :biggrin: , bad thing is when sometimes tape takes some paint off where you have put lot of work :angry: 

But very nice work btw Trendsetta, really love the style!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jul 11 2009, 02:44 PM~14443766
> *Yeah, that takes lot of time. Good thing is that I like masking work :biggrin: , bad thing is when sometimes tape takes some paint off where you have put lot of work :angry:
> 
> But very nice work btw Trendsetta, really love the style!!
> *



Thanks homie. If you have Tamiya products around where you stay if not you can order them on line. They make the best masking tape in this universe!!! (my opinion) And always wet sand between color coats if you dont mask in between colors.


----------



## [email protected]

:0 














:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

one more for the team fellas :biggrin: 

























































































:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

kickin (the wagons) ass!!!


----------



## MrW270

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 11 2009, 10:25 AM~14442829
> *final coat o clear on her today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I just built this same model


----------



## MrW270

This is my first build that I fully put together.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 12 2009, 03:09 AM~14447471
> *kickin (the wagons) ass!!!
> *




you be the judge


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 11 2009, 10:39 PM~14444067
> *Thanks homie. If you have Tamiya products around where you stay if not you can order them on line. They make the best masking tape in this universe!!! (my opinion) And always wet sand between color coats if you dont mask in between colors.
> *


Yeah I used Tamiya tape, and it took damn much paint off :uh: .
Maybe its just bad work with primer, not sure what did my friend use for primering the body.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 12 2009, 02:58 AM~14447427
> *one more for the team fellas :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


bad ass jeff :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
x-2 sick work brotha!


----------



## [email protected]

thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 12 2009, 04:10 PM~14448197
> *bad ass jeff :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by MrW270_@Jul 12 2009, 02:13 AM~14447488
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first build that I fully put together.
> *


looks good, but make ur own topic for your builds bro. og, and mines a 72 not a 70


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> you be the judge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang! that wagon is sick !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

thanks brother :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

both those builds are badazz dropped!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 12 2009, 04:26 PM~14450043
> *both those builds are badazz dropped!!!
> *





thanks bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68

got the trunk done on the Impala. Now I gotta find my hood for it :uh: 










should have the hood layed out soon then I can start on the rest of the body.


----------



## [email protected]

thats serious!




how much shipped lol


----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 12 2009, 05:11 PM~14450294
> *thats serious!
> *



x-2


----------



## [email protected]

i had to take some better pics today :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

cleaning off the bench of all projects  


i have a project comeing back from paint here soon, that i need to tackle  its been long over due  


one more for the team fellas


70 GTO funny car................... box stock


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

That goat looks awesome man.What color and brand is the paint on it?The '61 bubbletop looks killer man.I like the black and white pic a lot.


----------



## [email protected]

thanks man!


the color on the GTO is metal specks silver, with metalcast blue over top, and folkart clear  



and those pics of the 61 are sepia  these are black and white :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Sorry about that man.The pics still look killer man.thanx for the info on the paint aswell.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 13 2009, 12:36 AM~14453262
> *Sorry about that man.The pics still look killer man.thanx for the info on the paint aswell.
> *




not a problem bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 12 2009, 11:16 PM~14453092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love them old funny cars homie! I've built a few myself. Great build homie!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 13 2009, 11:22 AM~14456113
> *I love them old funny cars homie! I've built a few myself. Great build homie!
> *





thanks bro


it was a fun build


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 13 2009, 10:04 AM~14456381
> *thanks bro
> it was a fun build
> *


Tryin to get your stuff done asap bro.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 13 2009, 12:30 PM~14456583
> *Tryin to get your stuff done asap bro.
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i couldnt help it i love taking pics even though it aint done :biggrin: i just love this blue


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 13 2009, 05:01 PM~14459466
> *i couldnt help it i love taking pics even though it aint done :biggrin: i just love this blue
> i went to walmart, then came home and dad was on comp till 2
> *





wtf you talkin about nikka :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 13 2009, 04:42 PM~14459949
> *wtf you talkin about nikka :biggrin:
> *


oops major brain fart


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 13 2009, 05:01 PM~14459466
> *i couldnt help it i love taking pics even though it aint done :biggrin: i just love this blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





thst bitch looks real good


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i gots to get my build on, the lil red wagon has stumped me for the moment. :uh: 
I cant seem to sit down & just build, thinks its cuz its summer, it dont get dark til 10:00 here, i just bought a T-MAXX 2.5, so thats eating my time up, but i will be spraying a F-650 body for it, :biggrin: 

That paint looks damn good Jeff, i got a project :uh: a ways down the road with a similar color, that will be (i hope) equally as nasty!!


----------



## old low&slo

finally finished one. I am not really into donks but my son loves them so I built this for him. like most of you guys you probably have some unfinished projects around and this is one of mine. it was like 3/4 's done for awhile and my boy has been buggin me to finish it. so here it is. oh and forgot to finish the brakes master cylinder so I will fix that. I used the testors lacquer icy blue with the cheapy wal mart clearI had and I used folkart brand acrylic paint for the interior.and it has the new and improved bmf on it too. 
and jeff the green caddy is up next . I am doing like you are doing and clearing off the table of all the started and unfinished stuff. I got about 5 more I think lol.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> finally finished one. I am not really into donks but my son loves them so I built this for him. like most of you guys you probably have some unfinished projects around and this is one of mine. it was like 3/4 's done for awhile and my boy has been buggin me to finish it. so here it is. oh and forgot to finish the brakes master cylinder so I will fix that. I used the testors lacquer icy blue with the cheapy wal mart clearI had and I used folkart brand acrylic paint for the interior.and it has the new and improved bmf on it too.
> and jeff the green caddy is up next . I am doing like you are doing and clearing off the table of all the started and unfinished stuff. I got about 5 more I think lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a sweet Bubble donk homie!


----------



## [email protected]

looks real good greg! well thats 1, lets see the rest lol :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

x2


----------



## old low&slo

thanks trendsetta 
and welcome to the club by the way !!!




> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jul 16 2009, 11:23 AM~14492052-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks real good greg! well thats 1, lets see the rest lol :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 16 2009, 11:24 AM~14492056
> *x2
> *


thanks guys and I know I been a slacker for awhile huh :biggrin: 
gonna work some on the caddy today


----------



## josh 78

SOME REALY NICE STUFF ............IN DA CLUB :biggrin: HOPE I COME BACK THE NEXT TIME WITH NEW PICS FROM MY STUFF........BIG UP ALL FELLAS AND WELCOME TRENDSETTEA 68 YOU BUILD SOME GOOOOD SHIT


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jul 16 2009, 10:56 PM~14494588
> *SOME REALY NICE STUFF ............IN DA CLUB :biggrin: HOPE I COME BACK THE NEXT TIME WITH NEW PICS FROM MY STUFF........BIG UP ALL FELLAS AND WELCOME TRENDSETTEA 68 YOU BUILD SOME GOOOOD SHIT
> *


Your new stuff?

Looking forward to that bro


----------



## [email protected]

x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

almost done with the chevelle :biggrin: 
pulled an all nighter for the engine compartment...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 17 2009, 11:25 PM~14505501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GREAT build/color bro....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 17 2009, 11:25 AM~14505501
> *
> *



where's the pics homie quoted you on??? why u take it out?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

had to make rennovations...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> Chevelle is lookin' goood bro!


----------



## old low&slo

> Chevelle is lookin' goood bro!
> 
> 
> 
> x2 !!
> like the blue and some nice detail :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Got the hood scratchbuilt then the patterns layed out...










this is how it looks after all of the back masking and spraying...










Now that this is done ,I don't like the trunks patterns so I'ma change'em up a little bit.


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 18 2009, 09:34 PM~14514192
> *Got the hood scratchbuilt then the patterns layed out...
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that this is done ,I don't like the trunks patterns so I'ma change'em up a little bit.
> *


maybe stretch the trunk patterns a little farther back like the hood or get rid of the piece on the end :dunno: 
overall though it looks bad as shit man :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 18 2009, 10:34 PM~14514192
> *Got the hood scratchbuilt then the patterns layed out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is how it looks after all of the back masking and spraying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that this is done ,I don't like the trunks patterns so I'ma change'em up a little bit.
> *





man if you dont like it................... send that my way!

i need to learn how to paint like this, this is an all around bad ass patern job, colors go soo well with each other, and the patern layout is too fly!

i love it man! killer work bro


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 19 2009, 04:34 AM~14514192
> *Got the hood scratchbuilt then the patterns layed out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is how it looks after all of the back masking and spraying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that this is done ,I don't like the trunks patterns so I'ma change'em up a little bit.
> *


F..king NICE TREND...... uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

thanks homies! I agree the trunk pattern has to be changed.

Hey Dropped, just take your time with the planning out, heck even draw it out on paper first and color it in. Then do alot of back masking.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 19 2009, 12:37 PM~14516785
> *thanks homies! I agree the trunk pattern has to be changed.
> 
> Hey Dropped, just take your time with the planning out, heck even draw it out on paper first and color it in. Then do alot of back masking.
> *





what do you mean back masking?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 18 2009, 10:34 PM~14514192
> *Got the hood scratchbuilt then the patterns layed out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is how it looks after all of the back masking and spraying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that this is done ,I don't like the trunks patterns so I'ma change'em up a little bit.
> *


looking badazz homie!!!!


----------



## Pro 48 Fleetline

Love you guys builds some of the finest ive seen!
Just wanted to share a few pics! 
Ive had a few pics up here and there but wanted to drop a line and say wussup!
Later Goerge


----------



## old low&slo

> Love you guys builds some of the finest ive seen!
> Just wanted to share a few pics!
> Ive had a few pics up here and there but wanted to drop a line and say wussup!
> Later Goerge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey george
> you build some wild stuff man. I really like your style :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

thats a kool build !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 19 2009, 11:59 AM~14516892
> *what do you mean back masking?
> *


masking your pattern layout to do one color at a time. spray one color to your pattern green then mask over it then the next patten another color and so on. always keeping what you don't want sprayed under masking tape.


----------



## Zed

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 18 2009, 07:34 PM~14514192
> *Got the hood scratchbuilt then the patterns layed out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is how it looks after all of the back masking and spraying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that this is done ,I don't like the trunks patterns so I'ma change'em up a little bit.
> *


man, that's gorgeous ! the hood and roof are working well together, but not the trunk you're right ! that's very inspiring ! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: can't wait to see it done !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Jul 19 2009, 05:18 PM~14518525
> *man, that's gorgeous ! the hood and roof are working well together, but not the trunk you're right ! that's very inspiring !  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  can't wait to see it done !
> *



 thanks Zed! I hope I can get this trunk pattern better than it is :uh: .


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

new project back on the bench


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 19 2009, 04:20 PM~14517909
> *masking your pattern layout to do one color at a time. spray one color to your pattern green then mask over it then the next patten another color and so on. always keeping what you don't want sprayed under masking tape.
> *





ahh.................................. gottcha


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Pro 48 Fleetline_@Jul 19 2009, 02:28 PM~14517350
> *Love you guys builds some of the finest ive seen!
> Just wanted to share a few pics!
> Ive had a few pics up here and there but wanted to drop a line and say wussup!
> Later Goerge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






good to see you back at it george :biggrin: maybe ill see you at the toledo show this year


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I'm hopin' to see ya at Toledo too. :biggrin: 

I might Have a new one by then :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 19 2009, 08:05 PM~14519656
> *new project back on the bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see ya homie! Keep us posted!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 19 2009, 10:40 PM~14520546
> *I'm hopin' to see ya at Toledo too. :biggrin:
> 
> I might Have a new one by then  :biggrin:
> *





im gonna try hard to make it up there this year bro


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 19 2009, 09:47 PM~14520625
> *im gonna try hard to make it up there this year bro
> *


famous last words j/k homie :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 19 2009, 03:05 PM~14519656
> *new project back on the bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did you paint it with the hood on? why didn't u paint the engine bay?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jul 19 2009, 11:45 PM~14521202
> *famous last words  j/k homie :biggrin:
> *



lol yea yea yea



its a shame your too skurred to drive threw the burgh to get to toledo lol afraid some of our winning teams may rub off on ya


----------



## Pro 48 Fleetline

When is the Toledo show i just may have to make the trip up!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Pro 48 Fleetline_@Jul 20 2009, 12:54 AM~14521962
> *When is the Toledo show i just may have to make the trip up!
> *





i think biggs said its oct 3rd. and shit man, i can take a trip your way and we can meet up with regalistics and head right up that way bro  

all head up together or somethin  



hit me up and let me know brother


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 20 2009, 02:11 PM~14525303
> *i think biggs said its oct 3rd. and shit man, i can take a trip your way and we can meet up with regalistics and head right up that way bro
> 
> all head up together or somethin
> hit me up and let me know brother
> *


lets roll bro.... will cruise the linc up there


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 20 2009, 04:03 PM~14526557
> *lets roll bro.... will cruise the linc up there
> *





then i might as well stop by your pad and we can go from there then  i got some gas loot :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 20 2009, 04:06 PM~14526591
> *then i might as well stop by your pad and we can go from there then   i got some gas loot :biggrin:
> *


come on down man your welcome here any time. to bad ya cant makr down here this week end for a bad ass lo lo show :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 20 2009, 04:08 PM~14526635
> *come on down man  your welcome here any time. to bad ya cant makr down here this week end for a bad ass lo lo show :biggrin:
> *




i know there some of my boys headin out there this weekend i think, but i dont have a lolo yet................ and i srtess yet  

but next year i think we are all rollin out there to rep pittsburgh :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 20 2009, 04:14 PM~14526708
> *i know there some of my boys headin out there this weekend i think, but i dont have a lolo yet................ and i srtess yet
> 
> but next year i think we are all rollin out there to rep pittsburgh :biggrin:
> *


so catch a ride and get down here you dont need to have a car


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 20 2009, 04:37 PM~14526994
> *so catch a ride and get down here you dont need to have a car
> *




i got plans to take the fam somewhere already  


next year for sure E


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 19 2009, 11:02 PM~14521388
> *lol yea yea yea
> its a shame your too skurred to drive threw the burgh to get to toledo lol  afraid some of our winning teams may rub off on ya
> *


nah I aint skeert of pissburgh lol :biggrin: 
I was curious though and went on mapquest from here its 300 miles to pittsburgh
and 500 to toledo . it would be a long drive and I could do it but aaaaaaaaaaah no. :biggrin: 
maybe some day when I get a job.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I hope ya can make it to the show homies! I plan on being there to rep DYNASTY!


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 20 2009, 07:13 PM~14529550
> *I hope ya can make it to the show homies! I plan on being there to rep DYNASTY!
> *


to the toledo show ???????????


----------



## [email protected]

yiz zir :biggrin: im gonna stash some cash and maybe sell some more shit to get my ass there this year


----------



## Trendsetta 68

While the trunk lid to the '63 Impala is gettin' a brake fluid bath, I decided to start on another Low-Low. This is the hoods layout so far on the Monte Carlo build. I'ma add a few more lines then it's off to the paint booth.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 21 2009, 01:42 PM~14537770
> *While the trunk lid to the '63 Impala is gettin' a brake fluid bath, I decided to start on another Low-Low. This is the hoods layout so far on the Monte Carlo build. I'ma add a few more lines then it's off to the paint booth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GONNA BE ANOTHER SWEEY RIDE I'M SURE


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 21 2009, 01:42 PM~14537770
> *While the trunk lid to the '63 Impala is gettin' a brake fluid bath, I decided to start on another Low-Low. This is the hoods layout so far on the Monte Carlo build. I'ma add a few more lines then it's off to the paint booth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





dude! your fawkin precise with that tape man!


that shit looks killer without paint!


----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 21 2009, 03:32 PM~14539141
> *dude! your fawkin precise with that tape man!
> that shit looks killer without paint!
> *



X-2 :thumbsup: GOOD SHOW!


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 21 2009, 12:42 PM~14537770
> *While the trunk lid to the '63 Impala is gettin' a brake fluid bath, I decided to start on another Low-Low. This is the hoods layout so far on the Monte Carlo build. I'ma add a few more lines then it's off to the paint booth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm curious do you actually have a design in mind or do you just start layin down tape and see what happens ???
not tryin to be a smartass . I would like to try it myself I have the tape and all 
just cant come up with a design.


----------



## Zed

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 21 2009, 10:42 AM~14537770
> *While the trunk lid to the '63 Impala is gettin' a brake fluid bath, I decided to start on another Low-Low. This is the hoods layout so far on the Monte Carlo build. I'ma add a few more lines then it's off to the paint booth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OMG ! are you possessed or what ! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thats a sweet layout. I gotta do that on something damnit!

The Crewzer is getting rear airbag plumbed either tonight or tomorrow, everything is going under the bed, on under-plates to hold both tanks & compressors. Trying to figure out how to do a dump on it, so ya can see the extensive work done back there. :biggrin: 

Oh, side note, i installed a 4 L.E.D. strobe light kit in my 1:1 and a set of headlight strobes up front...looks like a whorehouse meets cops. :cheesy: and the BUMP to get it done!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 21 2009, 10:00 PM~14543269
> *thats a sweet layout.  I gotta do that on something damnit!
> 
> The Crewzer is  getting rear airbag plumbed either tonight or tomorrow, everything is going under the bed, on under-plates to hold both tanks & compressors.  Trying to figure out how to do a dump on it, so ya can see the extensive work done back there.  :biggrin:
> 
> Oh, side note, i installed a 4 L.E.D. strobe light kit in my 1:1 and a set of headlight strobes up front...looks like a whorehouse meets cops. :cheesy:  and the BUMP to get it done!
> *






wud up man! your dog eat your camera or what?????


*POST SOME FAWKIN PICS LOL *


----------



## SlammdSonoma

bitch, :biggrin: it takes like 45 minutes to upload 1, im in bumfucksville with no DSL.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Oh also forgot, i have the go ahead to build this truck: :0 :0 

http://www.virtualford.org/photopost/showg...=500&ppuser=167

the blue/silver F-150 belongs to a buddy of mine in Atlanta, this bitch is clean in & out, bagged, bodydropped on 22's..just a badass truck!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 21 2009, 10:07 PM~14543366
> *bitch,  :biggrin: it takes like 45 minutes to upload 1, im in bumfucksville with no DSL.
> *






better get you some good sheeeit then! come outa the cave, and join the real world bro :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 21 2009, 07:42 PM~14537770
> *While the trunk lid to the '63 Impala is gettin' a brake fluid bath, I decided to start on another Low-Low. This is the hoods layout so far on the Monte Carlo build. I'ma add a few more lines then it's off to the paint booth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 looks good man ..


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 22 2009, 08:49 AM~14547152
> *looks good man ..
> *


x2... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 21 2009, 07:42 PM~14537770
> *While the trunk lid to the '63 Impala is gettin' a brake fluid bath, I decided to start on another Low-Low. This is the hoods layout so far on the Monte Carlo build. I'ma add a few more lines then it's off to the paint booth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
AWESOME, I wish I have that skill with tape :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jul 21 2009, 05:34 PM~14541222
> *I'm curious do you actually have a design in mind or do you just start layin down tape and see what happens ???
> not tryin to be a smartass . I would like to try it myself I have the tape and all
> just cant come up with a design.
> *


I start with a very thin piece of tape in the center of what the design will be on. Then I just start layin' down tape. I sort of have in mind what I want it to look like but it always is a little different than my initial thoughts.  .


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 21 2009, 02:32 PM~14539141
> *dude! your fawkin precise with that tape man!
> that shit looks killer without paint!
> *


  Thanks homie!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Tahnks homies on the compliments. I really appriciat it!!!

bad news though, I hated how it was endin' up so it went back to the tank  ! 
the pattern didn't flow right in the end so I'ma re-do it :uh: !

I'ma get back on the '63 tomorrow and put the Monte C on hold for a minute!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 18 2009, 06:34 PM~14514192
> *Got the hood scratchbuilt then the patterns layed out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is how it looks after all of the back masking and spraying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that this is done ,I don't like the trunks patterns so I'ma change'em up a little bit.
> *


damn that is bad ass!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jul 22 2009, 09:24 PM~14554672
> *damn that is bad ass!!!
> *




Thanks Homie!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jul 22 2009, 10:24 PM~14554672
> *damn that is bad ass!!!
> *


Dam Nice work Homie.... :thumbsup:


----------



## dyzcustoms

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Jul 21 2009, 07:06 PM~14541558
> *OMG ! are you possessed or what !  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


X2


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I dubbed this one "El Daddylac". It's just about complete.


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 28 2009, 12:50 PM~14604533
> *I dubbed this one "El Daddylac". It's just about complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## [email protected]

fo sho :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 28 2009, 12:50 PM~14604533
> *I dubbed this one "El Daddylac". It's just about complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THATS SWEET !!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 28 2009, 01:50 PM~14604533
> *I dubbed this one "El Daddylac". It's just about complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SICK ASS PAINTJOB HOMIE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 28 2009, 07:50 PM~14604533
> *I dubbed this one "El Daddylac". It's just about complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 DAMNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanks Homies! I really appreciate the comps! Especially after hearin' the old lady nag and wine all day! :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 28 2009, 11:50 AM~14604533
> *I dubbed this one "El Daddylac". It's just about complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The pictures dont do this justice at all.. Seen it at the LMCC show.. Looked killer.. 
Did it place at the show.. I didnt hear all the awards..


----------



## tequila sunrise

some progress on "RICHARD'S BLUE ANGEL"


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 28 2009, 09:50 AM~14604533
> *I dubbed this one "El Daddylac". It's just about complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jul 28 2009, 08:11 PM~14608879
> *The pictures dont do this justice at all.. Seen it at the LMCC show.. Looked killer..
> Did it place at the show.. I didnt hear all the awards..
> *


Thanks homie, good seeing everybody at the show. It took third in the lowrider class.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jul 28 2009, 10:50 PM~14610711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Blue Angel is lookin good! Hey Tequila, your avatar be killin' me homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jul 28 2009, 11:51 PM~14610733
> *BAD ASS!!!
> *



X2


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 28 2009, 07:50 PM~14604533
> *I dubbed this one "El Daddylac". It's just about complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That Caddy LOOKS SWEET


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 29 2009, 04:20 PM~14613954
> *Blue Angel is lookin good! Hey Tequila, your avatar be killin' me homie! :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

O.K. homies here's a new one that I just started yesterday. It's an AMT '66 Riviera and I'ma dubb this one "Blues Singer". I'ma try and do a mural on the side panels and the rest of the body will be fine metal flakes under Kandy Oriental Blue. I'm thinkin' for the interior , Light blue and dark blue leather with just a little chrome mirror added. These pic are the steps that I did today of the painting process.  









































































I'ma add some real fine pinstripping to certain areas after I touch up a few.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 29 2009, 06:20 AM~14613954
> *Blue Angel is lookin good! Hey Tequila, your avatar be killin' me homie! :biggrin:
> *


you're a pervert!! :biggrin: just kidding. right click save in off topic


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jul 29 2009, 08:39 PM~14621015
> *you're a pervert!! :biggrin: just kidding. right click save in off topic
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 29 2009, 05:10 PM~14620665
> *O.K. homies here's a new one that I just started yesterday. It's an AMT '66 Riviera and I'ma dubb this one  "Blues Singer". I'ma try and do a mural on the side panels and the rest of the body will be fine metal flakes under Kandy Oriental Blue. I'm thinkin' for the interior , Light blue and dark blue leather with just a little chrome mirror added. These pic are the steps that I did today of the painting process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'ma add some real fine pinstripping to certain areas after I touch up a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now i definately want to do patterns on my next build


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jul 29 2009, 09:09 PM~14621333
> *now i definately want to do patterns on my next build
> *


  What you gonna put them on? keep us posted.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 30 2009, 03:10 AM~14620665
> *O.K. homies here's a new one that I just started yesterday. It's an AMT '66 Riviera and I'ma dubb this one  "Blues Singer". I'ma try and do a mural on the side panels and the rest of the body will be fine metal flakes under Kandy Oriental Blue. I'm thinkin' for the interior , Light blue and dark blue leather with just a little chrome mirror added. These pic are the steps that I did today of the painting process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'ma add some real fine pinstripping to certain areas after I touch up a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats ART Homie.......


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 30 2009, 08:49 AM~14625254
> *Thats ART Homie.......
> *


x10 !!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanks homies!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 29 2009, 09:10 PM~14620665
> *O.K. homies here's a new one that I just started yesterday. It's an AMT '66 Riviera and I'ma dubb this one  "Blues Singer". I'ma try and do a mural on the side panels and the rest of the body will be fine metal flakes under Kandy Oriental Blue. I'm thinkin' for the interior , Light blue and dark blue leather with just a little chrome mirror added. These pic are the steps that I did today of the painting process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'ma add some real fine pinstripping to certain areas after I touch up a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




thats gonna look killer bro  


and thanks for the step by step as well, now i see how its done, ima have to give it a try, and see what i come up with :biggrin: 

thanks bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 30 2009, 11:49 AM~14626544
> *thats gonna look killer bro
> and thanks for the step by step as well, now i see how its done, ima have to give it a try, and see what i come up with :biggrin:
> 
> thanks bro
> *


Thanks, I can't wait to see what you come up with. Keep us posted homie!


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 29 2009, 09:10 PM~14620665
> *O.K. homies here's a new one that I just started yesterday. It's an AMT '66 Riviera and I'ma dubb this one  "Blues Singer". I'ma try and do a mural on the side panels and the rest of the body will be fine metal flakes under Kandy Oriental Blue. I'm thinkin' for the interior , Light blue and dark blue leather with just a little chrome mirror added. These pic are the steps that I did today of the painting process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'ma add some real fine pinstripping to certain areas after I touch up a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS BRO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: regalistic, Trendsetta 68






wuz crackin fellas :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 30 2009, 01:34 PM~14626954
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: regalistic, Trendsetta 68
> wuz crackin fellas :biggrin:
> *


WORKIN BRO.... Another day another dollar


----------



## tequila sunrise

anyone know where i can get some '59 cadillac tail lights?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

you can get a set that look exactly like 59's from the new mercury kit, it comes with a set of bullet style tail lights (thats whats goin on the crewzer).

Also, im hunting (money in hand) for a 84 GMC kit, and an extra bed as well. I been eye-balling my resin crew cab too damn long and i need that fucking kit, so if anyone would wanna wheel & deal..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

to add on to wanting something:
anyone wanna trade a brand new set of 1302s (gold 1301s) for some chrome ones in good condition?(preferrably brand new as well)


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Got some more work in on "Blues Singer". Added a heavy flaked silver side panel the shot some HOK Oriental Blue mixed with HOK dry silver pearl. Then I cleared it and let it "bake" in the sun for about 6 hrs. ( Oh I almost forgot, the hood got finished too).


----------



## [email protected]

thats tooo sick bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 31 2009, 08:32 PM~14642164
> *thats tooo sick bro
> *



Thanks homie...I'm still waitin' for you to get started doin' yours. I know you can so no excuses :biggrin: .


----------



## old low&slo

[/quote]
homie thats a real bad ass name for a real bad ass ride !!!


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 31 2009, 08:54 PM~14642382
> *Thanks homie...I'm still waitin' for you to get started doin' yours. I know you can so no excuses :biggrin: .
> *


yeah jeff what you waitin on homie !!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 31 2009, 09:54 PM~14642382
> *Thanks homie...I'm still waitin' for you to get started doin' yours. I know you can so no excuses :biggrin: .
> *





:biggrin: i gotta finish up a couple things on the bence 1st, then ill figure out what ima try that on  trust me, ima give it a try for sure


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 31 2009, 04:44 PM~14641701
> *Got some more work in on "Blues Singer". Added a heavy flaked silver side panel the shot some HOK Oriental Blue mixed with HOK dry silver pearl. Then I cleared it and let it "bake" in the sun for about 6 hrs. ( Oh I almost forgot, the hood got finished too).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


always pullin off some bad ass builds 

oh, and just for you....









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 1 2009, 02:44 AM~14641701
> *Got some more work in on "Blues Singer". Added a heavy flaked silver side panel the shot some HOK Oriental Blue mixed with HOK dry silver pearl. Then I cleared it and let it "bake" in the sun for about 6 hrs. ( Oh I almost forgot, the hood got finished too).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
THATS INSANE!!!! :0 :worship: hno: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 1 2009, 12:48 AM~14644317
> *always pullin off some bad ass builds
> 
> oh, and just for you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

thanks homies for the comps!!! Hey Dropped, try to find a body that has some flat panels to it (hood,trunk, sides) it's a little better to start that way. The Revell '63 & '64 Impalas are pretty good to start with. Or I like tryin' new stuff on a flat piece of styrene sheet about 4 X 5 inches. I always knocke down each step of the paint process with 4000 grit sanding clothes too. It's smooths out the separation lines.


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 1 2009, 03:09 PM~14645353
> *... The Revell '63 & '64 Impalas are pretty good to start with....
> 
> 
> *


GO WITH 64!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
YOU ARE MY GOD IF YOU MAKE NICEASS 64!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: 





I'm just a biiiiiiiiiiiiig fan of 64's :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 28 2009, 10:50 AM~14604533
> *I dubbed this one "El Daddylac". It's just about complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks hella nice bro!!   
Watch out with resizing or sharpening...it cripples the quality of the picture.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 1 2009, 08:53 AM~14645437
> *Looks hella nice bro!!
> Watch out with resizing or sharpening...it cripples the quality of the picture.
> *


Thanks, good tip bro!


----------



## old low&slo

hey jeff I finally finished it :biggrin:


----------



## Zed

Oh my god ! this is pure work of art ! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 1 2009, 03:31 PM~14647150
> *hey jeff I finally finished it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Homie that Caddy looks so good dressed in that green! great build!


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 1 2009, 08:42 PM~14648715
> *Homie that Caddy looks so good dressed in that green! great build!
> *


thank you sir but gotta tell you the rivi was a tough act to follow :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 1 2009, 09:09 AM~14645353
> *thanks homies for the comps!!!  Hey Dropped, try to find a body that has some flat panels to it (hood,trunk, sides) it's a little better to start that way. The Revell '63 & '64 Impalas are pretty good to start with. Or I like tryin' new stuff on a flat piece of styrene sheet about 4 X 5 inches. I always knocke down each step of the paint process with 4000 grit sanding clothes too. It's smooths out the separation lines.
> 
> 
> *





thanks bro, i was always a little skeptical about tryin this, but always woundered ya know................ so yea ima give this a try here soon, i gotta get some new colors from black gold and go to town  


and i have a tre sittin here too, might give it a try on soon  


thanks brother


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 1 2009, 04:31 PM~14647150
> *hey jeff I finally finished it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




















:0 thats sick G :biggrin: looks real good!























but wheres the other green ride??


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 1 2009, 10:58 PM~14649410
> *:0  thats sick G :biggrin:  looks real good!
> but wheres the other green ride??
> *


sssssssshhhh !!!!!!!!!!!
quiet homes thought we was keepin that on the d/l . :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 1 2009, 01:31 PM~14647150
> *hey jeff I finally finished it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not sure how I missed this one, but I think it is sick as hell man. Great work!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 2 2009, 01:35 AM~14650010
> *sssssssshhhh !!!!!!!!!!!
> quiet homes thought we was keepin that on the d/l . :biggrin:
> *






:0 oops lol  its not gonna be so d/l when you bust it out lol


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Aug 1 2009, 06:21 PM~14648616
> *Oh my god ! this is pure work of art  !  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Supernice!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 1 2009, 10:31 PM~14647150
> *hey jeff I finally finished it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks clean Homie


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 2 2009, 07:55 AM~14651013
> *Looks clean Homie
> *


thank you sir :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well the camera i have is being a lil tard and not sending to me via email...well im backtracking and sending email to me to get this precious pictures to yall, so ya know im still alive ( though these pics are older than shit)

how old ya say? the bed on this truck has been crushed...so no buildie on it








and this one is the low-rod buildoff car--old shit justplumbed up the carbs, and tried to do a scratchbuilt carb spring from thin gauge wire...not bad for a first try









and some pics of the 1:1 

























i got ya some camber bitches^^


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well i went camera happy today..ill let the pcs say some of what i been doing the past few weeks.... :0 :biggrin: 

































say it isnt so..a soon to be, bagged, tubbed, Z'd frame up front with steering, little red wagon called *lil booger*


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^ the Z'd frame was already done when the pic was done, just needed to be capped & finished with square tube.

a build to come...
























Balwin Motion Camaro, paint is Viper GTS Blue Pearl with M.M. clear. It will be built at that height, a retro-rod build.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i swear im not doing this for my post count..lol.

i think yall will get a kick outta the updates on *crewzer*
everything with the bags is hardlined as i told ya earlier, i got pics to show proof & if ya know me well enuf, ya know it wasnt a easy fucking task :biggrin: 
Enjoy
























still have a tad bit of bodywork before i come down that elusive body color i got... :biggrin: 
















dont adjust your settings, thats called bending wire by hand..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

dang somebody's been busy! sweet rides bro!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

LOL, far from it, the camaro was painted 3 weeks ago, the newest thing to date is the green dodge...and the hardlines on the crewzer.


----------



## old low&slo

damn brian you back with a vengence !!!!!!!!!! 
thats wasup :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

:0 bout damn time you got a better camera lol :biggrin: 



shit looks real good bri, the cruiser is sick, and that little ''GREEN WAGON'' looks sick too  



nice work man, now finish somethin lol  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz

Brian...shit is lookin good.Glad to see you coming back.Imma do the same after all this adoption shit is over."Booger" looks good.


----------



## EVIL C

all i can say is :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

vengeance, naa....just tired of seeing the shit sitting on shelves half done. I wouldnt mind having the crewzer done by the NNL southern Nats to debut it at...possibly have a tendency of coming home with an engineer/build award, depending on whats on the table.

Booger, ive never seen anyone bag, bodydrop, tubbed & blown the lil red wagon, so yanno..i stepped up and took the plate!

Still pissed that i cant hinge anything, but im good. 

p.s., the xplorer is on the bench getting fitted for windows, and paint down the middle of the console... so beware :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

In the bed of the crewzer, would ya rather see a smooth bed bottom with see-thru panels to see the compressor/airtanks or would ya rahter leave it rippled & make see-thru's? 

I come to the conclusion, with the gas neck coming thru the bed, it kinda goes against a tilt bed (obviously)...so mind went to work and its either cut the bed out of it, or just make a few certain holes to get a in-depth look at whats under the bed.

Im kinda unsure what to do.

Or...a completely clear smooth bedfloor?


----------



## [email protected]

smooth it out and quit bullshittin :biggrin: 
















j/k man........................ getter done  build for yourself, not for others  remember?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeap...thats why i build the way i do. Even if they did have my build book, noone can pull shit like this off...well maybe one or two Dynasty brothers.... :biggrin: 

Speaking of, does anyone in this club have a build book? Just wandering if anyone takes notes of what they've done to certain cars/trucks they've done in past, to look at in later years if it becomes sold, trashed..etc.


----------



## [email protected]

i got a photobucket if that counts  


but soon hopefully ill start a book here at home, i need to get better organized anyways lol, my stash is spread out between to places


----------



## Jantrix

Man some seriously great work going on. That Riv is spectacular.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Aug 6 2009, 03:30 AM~14690868
> *Man some seriously great work going on. That Riv is spectacular.
> *


Thanks homie! 

Dynasty is puttin' it down!


----------



## [email protected]

whats crackin homies :biggrin: 



finished this up tonight, another one off the bench  

just tryin to clean up, for when some shit comes in, i can get busy  


this is like #7-8 so far this year i think :dunno: 




just a clean curbside, no motor (no time)


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 9 2009, 12:39 AM~14714493
> *whats crackin homies :biggrin:
> finished this up tonight, another one off the bench
> 
> just tryin to clean up, for when some shit comes in, i can get busy
> this is like #7-8 so far this year i think :dunno:
> just a clean curbside, no motor (no time)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship: Another great looking build.


----------



## [email protected]

thank you sir :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

CLEAN HOMIE !!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

and heres some other shit ive been workin on................... this is the 1st time i cut anything up  


its far frome perfect, but i learned alot just buy doin this  


the next one will be much cleaner  



62 hard top


----------



## BiggC

Both look great Jeff!!


----------



## DEUCES76

both them rides r u good homie keep up the great work


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 9 2009, 01:16 AM~14714697
> *Both look great Jeff!!
> *





thanks chris.................. im tryin lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 9 2009, 01:18 AM~14714708
> *both them rides r u good homie keep up the great work
> *





thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

damn jeff !!!!!!!!!!!!
puttin in some nice work homie.
like the monte man nice clean build :thumbsup: 
was the 62 a vert to hardtop conversion ???????
if so what kit did you use for the donor roof ?????
it looks damn good man .


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 9 2009, 01:30 AM~14714776
> *damn jeff !!!!!!!!!!!!
> puttin in some nice work homie.
> like the monte man nice clean build  :thumbsup:
> was the 62 a vert to hardtop conversion ???????
> if so what kit did you use for the donor roof ?????
> it looks damn good man .
> *





thanks G  

yea i used the 63 donk, and chopped the roof off, and cut the trim off the duece(like a retard) :uh: and dropped the roof from the tre down on the duece :biggrin: 

its a simple conversion, but my ass fugged it up :uh: , the next one will be better.......................... fo sho


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 8 2009, 11:39 PM~14714493
> *whats crackin homies :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Daaam homie! the Monte Carlo is SICK!!! I love the stance and that trim on the wheel lips looks good. 










The '62 is gonna be killa as well. You got a color picked out yet? One day I gotta do a hardtop conversion.


----------



## [email protected]

thanks bro........................... and yea, im thinkin kandy green, with some flake, and im runnin them wheels fo sho :biggrin: i dont know what it is, but as soon as i put them under that whip, they just look like they belong under it lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 9 2009, 08:58 AM~14715895
> *thanks bro........................... and yea, im thinkin kandy green, with some flake, and im runnin them wheels fo sho :biggrin:  i dont know what it is, but as soon as i put them under that whip, they just look like they belong under it lol
> *


I agree, they look bolted down already! LOL

Me and Kandy green get along like brothers! It's my favorite color. You goin' with mini flakes or what?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 9 2009, 10:02 AM~14715903
> *I agree, they look bolted down already! LOL
> 
> Me and Kandy green get along like brothers! It's my favorite color. You goin' with mini flakes or what?
> *





dont know yet, i see this value pack of crazy colored mini flake at walmart, shits like 25 bills, but you get like 15 different colored flake, and its mini flake, so i might try some of that shit.

ill end up changein my mind like 30 times before its time to paint tho lol, so stay tuned


----------



## old low&slo

hey jeff I think phatras or black gold sell mini flake.
I think it get mixed in with clear ??? :dunno: 

I want to try one of these conversions someday too.
cause I damn sure cant afford the real one if you can even find one.

looks real good cant wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 9 2009, 10:23 AM~14715971
> *hey jeff I think phatras or black gold sell mini flake.
> I think it get mixed in with clear ??? :dunno:
> 
> I want to try one of these conversions someday too.
> cause I damn sure cant afford the real one if you can even find one.
> 
> looks real good cant wait to see what you do with it.
> *





yea , but the flake at walmart, is a bunch of different colors tho, i dont know what ima do tho............... i still gotta sit down and practice with the air brush before i do anything


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 9 2009, 10:58 AM~14716303
> *yea , but the flake at walmart, is a bunch of different colors tho, i dont know what ima do tho............... i still gotta sit down and practice with the air brush before i do anything *


thas wasup homie.
glad to hear your gonna be workin with the airbrush.
trendsetta is makin us look bad :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

:0 builds looking good jeff! what did you use to color matsh the lip of the rim on the monte!?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow: :worship:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow: :worship:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow: :worship:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 9 2009, 06:39 AM~14714493
> *whats crackin homies :biggrin:
> finished this up tonight, another one off the bench
> 
> just tryin to clean up, for when some shit comes in, i can get busy
> this is like #7-8 so far this year i think :dunno:
> just a clean curbside, no motor (no time)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great build Jeff


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 9 2009, 11:09 AM~14716340
> *thas wasup homie.
> glad to hear your gonna be  workin with the airbrush.
> trendsetta is makin us look bad  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I wouldn't do that homie, I'm just here to help :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Hey Dropped, try using some fingernail polish that has flakes in it. Just thin it down with laquer thinner and spray away. Always test first. 

I've used nail polish for years.

as soon as "63 Ways to Die" dries I'll post it up, it has nail polish flakes.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 9 2009, 12:16 PM~14716379
> *:0  builds looking good jeff! what did you use to color matsh the lip of the rim on the monte!?
> *






orange sharpie  and a steady hand too :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 9 2009, 04:09 PM~14717485
> *Hey Dropped,  try using some fingernail polish that has flakes in it. Just thin it down with laquer thinner and spray away. Always test first.
> 
> I've used nail polish for years.
> 
> as soon as "63 Ways to Die" dries I'll post it up, it has nail polish flakes.
> *





yea ive heard its pretty easy to work with  i have a deep burgandy with some gold flake (nail polish  ) that im diein to use too lol


and i know you aint trin to make anyone look bad, im just tryin to get to that level ya dig


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 9 2009, 03:27 PM~14717289
> *Great build Jeff
> *






thanks brother :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

it's all good homie! 

try the nail polish with just mini-flakes and a carrier. when you thin it with laquer, they come out sweeet!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 9 2009, 04:37 PM~14717603
> *it's all good homie!
> 
> try the nail polish with just mini-flakes and a carrier. when you thin it with laquer, they come out sweeet!
> *






what do you mean a carrier?


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 9 2009, 03:31 PM~14717554
> *yea ive heard its pretty easy to work with   i have a deep burgandy with some gold flake (nail polish  ) that im diein to use too lol
> and i know you aint trin to make anyone look bad, im just tryin to get to that level ya dig *


it was a joke hey I was only kiddin around guys I'm a kidder :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 9 2009, 05:08 PM~14717774
> *it was a joke hey I was only kiddin around guys I'm a kidder  :biggrin:
> *







yea yea yea :uh: 

























































i know who you are, and what we do  

i was just statein i know he wasnt tryin to make anyone look bad ya know  


better ease up old man! :biggrin: 

your diaper wet? :roflmao: 


see im just kiddin G


----------



## old low&slo

jeff
how many times do I have to tell you depends are not diapers !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

It was nice and sunny today so I said I better get my clearcoat on the '63...
on this one I back masked the patterns, then sprayed some lime flakes down. Next I knocked them down a little. Then I masked the upper section off and sprayed down a pearl green base down and sanded it smooth, then shot some HOK Kandy Limegold mixed with HOK dry gold pearl over the whole car.


----------



## COAST2COAST

SSSSIIIIIIICCCCCCKKKKKK!!!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 10 2009, 12:39 AM~14718276
> *It was nice and sunny today so I said I better get my clearcoat on the '63...
> on this one I back masked the patterns, then sprayed some lime flakes down. Next I knocked them down a little. Then I masked the upper section off and sprayed down a pearl green base down and sanded it smooth,  then shot some HOK Kandy Limegold mixed with HOK dry gold pearl over the whole car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Another Masterpiece Homie


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 9 2009, 06:39 PM~14718276
> *It was nice and sunny today so I said I better get my clearcoat on the '63...
> on this one I back masked the patterns, then sprayed some lime flakes down. Next I knocked them down a little. Then I masked the upper section off and sprayed down a pearl green base down and sanded it smooth,  then shot some HOK Kandy Limegold mixed with HOK dry gold pearl over the whole car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 9 2009, 06:26 PM~14718201
> *jeff
> how many times do I have to tell you depends are not diapers !!!!  :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 9 2009, 06:22 PM~14718577
> *Another Masterpiece Homie
> *



Thanks homie!  ( Now I gotta do the interior :uh: ).


----------



## Siim123

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 10 2009, 12:19 PM~14724731
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 10 2009, 09:42 PM~14726082
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


If it would be 64 instead of 63, I would find 10x more pics :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

some killer work goin on in here 
heres my latest finish i did this on in 2 short weeks because my rookie friends wanted to do a buildoff lmao well i won... the body is sectioned and chopped 13 scale inches so i did some custom 13 taillights i chopped the top and lowered the bottom of the windows to and was gonna pie cut the hood but decided it would be easier to make a hood out of styrene it was a stepside but since i never liked the stepside much i used the rear of the fenders and built the rest anyway heres pics it aint perfect but its a 2 week build thats super fast for me lol i got progress pics on my blackberry ill post them later after i email em to the comp


----------



## [email protected]

nice work jake  



glad to see you didnt forget about us :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

thanks jeff 
im going to take it apart and fix the paint i was painting stuff the day we was judged lol not to mention the glue on the window and it dont lay out... 
heres some pics of progress i found 
stock top








sectioned top








chop top


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 9 2009, 05:39 PM~14718276
> *It was nice and sunny today so I said I better get my clearcoat on the '63...
> on this one I back masked the patterns, then sprayed some lime flakes down. Next I knocked them down a little. Then I masked the upper section off and sprayed down a pearl green base down and sanded it smooth,  then shot some HOK Kandy Limegold mixed with HOK dry gold pearl over the whole car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS MOFO IS CLEEEAANN!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 10 2009, 06:46 PM~14728414
> *THIS MOFO IS CLEEEAANN!!!
> *



Thanks bro!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hey jake...crawl outta the closet again? 2 weeks...wtf? they must've put a lighter up your ass to get that kinda work in!! lol


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 9 2009, 02:39 PM~14718276
> *It was nice and sunny today so I said I better get my clearcoat on the '63...
> on this one I back masked the patterns, then sprayed some lime flakes down. Next I knocked them down a little. Then I masked the upper section off and sprayed down a pearl green base down and sanded it smooth,  then shot some HOK Kandy Limegold mixed with HOK dry gold pearl over the whole car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not a fan of lime green, but the way you did that one is bad ass


----------



## Smallz

Trendsetta i love that car homie. Badass paint job. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Smallz Posted Today, 12:39 AM 
Trendsetta i love that car homie. Badass paint job. 


tequila sunrise Posted Yesterday, 11:06 PM 
not a fan of lime green, but the way you did that one is bad ass 


Thanks homies!  

Hey Tequila to make it worst for you, it looks like a big hawker of flim up close!
:roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

lol looks sick homie!




whats in store for the gutz?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:dunno:


----------



## Zed

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 9 2009, 04:22 PM~14718577
> *Another Masterpiece Homie
> *


that's the word ! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Aug 12 2009, 04:36 PM~14748936
> *that's the word !  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks homie, but I'm not worthy :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 12 2009, 06:29 AM~14744974
> *Smallz Posted Today, 12:39 AM
> Trendsetta i love that car homie. Badass paint job.
> 
> 
> tequila sunrise Posted Yesterday, 11:06 PM
> not a fan of lime green, but the way you did that one is bad ass
> Thanks homies!
> 
> Hey Tequila to make it worst for you, it looks like a big hawker of flim up close!
> :roflmao:
> *


lookin good


----------



## chrisijzerman

Might not build that much anymore these days , but still showing love for lolo's


----------



## DJ-ROY

^ Nice Homie

Working on this Black 65" Bonneville


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I think on my next build I'll attemp to do something simular to this paint job. (keeping my fingers crossed on this one). :biggrin: In scale on a model would be almost next to impossible, so I'll have to modify the paint job. Plus by modifying it, it lets me add my own touches to it.


----------



## [email protected]

bro dont get me wrong, your good at what you do, but if you pull that one off................................... your fuckin gangster lol :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 14 2009, 01:35 PM~14769589
> *bro dont get me wrong, your good at what you do, but if you pull that one off................................... your fuckin gangster lol :biggrin:
> *



:rofl: Thanks dropped! 

I seriously doubt that I'll get close to it, but I'ma give it a try anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 14 2009, 01:35 PM~14769589
> *bro dont get me wrong, your good at what you do, but if you pull that one off................................... your fuckin gangster lol :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 14 2009, 02:42 PM~14769645
> *:rofl: Thanks dropped!
> 
> I seriously doubt that I'll get close to it, but I'ma give it a try anyway. :biggrin:
> *





still anything close to that pic and im :worship: that shit would be serious bro, i cant wiat to see what you come up with  



i still gotta gather up some suplies (when i get outa this hole im in) and try some paterns myself


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 14 2009, 03:15 PM~14770458
> *still anything close to that pic and im  :worship: that shit would be serious bro, i cant wiat to see what you come up with
> i still gotta gather up some suplies (when i get outa this hole im in) and try some paterns myself
> *


x2 :uh: tired of not building


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 14 2009, 01:26 PM~14769500
> *I think on my next build I'll attemp to do something simular to this paint job. (keeping my fingers crossed on this one).  :biggrin:   In scale on a model would be almost next to impossible, so I'll have to modify the paint job. Plus by modifying it, it lets me add my own touches to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This should be very cool. You pull off some crazy paint jobs so you can handle it, plus even if you modify it, thats cool cause it'll have your one of a kind touch with the paint.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 9 2009, 03:39 PM~14718276
> *It was nice and sunny today so I said I better get my clearcoat on the '63...
> on this one I back masked the patterns, then sprayed some lime flakes down. Next I knocked them down a little. Then I masked the upper section off and sprayed down a pearl green base down and sanded it smooth,  then shot some HOK Kandy Limegold mixed with HOK dry gold pearl over the whole car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice paint work bro....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 14 2009, 05:04 PM~14771498
> *Very nice paint work bro....
> *


gracias, big homie!!! I'm still learnin'.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 14 2009, 04:58 PM~14771442
> *This should be very cool.  You pull off some crazy paint jobs so you can handle it, plus even if you modify it, thats cool cause it'll have your one of a kind touch with the paint.
> *


thanks Homies! The more I look at the picture I get all dizzy and ish! :uh: 

the hardest part looks like it's gonna be all of the back masking.


----------



## DJ-ROY

I saw this Caprice :nicoderm: 

And i had to have it .....


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 16 2009, 09:10 AM~14783442
> *I saw this Caprice :nicoderm:
> 
> And i had to have it  .....
> 
> 
> *


Damn bro, your unstopable!!


----------



## CustomFreak

some new shit for the homies of Dynasty !!



















more in my thread !


----------



## old low&slo

hey dj roy and custom freak
I like what you guys are doin they all look good

and custom freak man I love that avatar !!!!!!!!
it makes me laugh everytime I see it :roflmao:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 16 2009, 11:10 AM~14783442
> *I saw this Caprice :nicoderm:
> 
> And i had to have it  .....
> 
> 
> *


SWEET!!! I'ma be watchin' for this one!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Aug 16 2009, 01:06 PM~14784020
> *some new shit for the homies of Dynasty !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more in my thread !
> *


Those are some sweet builds homie! that regal looks fast just sittin' there!


----------



## [email protected]

:0 damn! ive been slackin lol





spent all damn day tapein and re-tapein, and nothin!


so ima stick with it till i get somethin that looks good!  





killer work fellas!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Aug 16 2009, 02:06 PM~14784020
> *some new shit for the homies of Dynasty !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more in my thread !
> *






dude! i gotta see a pic of your display case! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 16 2009, 12:10 PM~14783442
> *I saw this Caprice :nicoderm:
> 
> And i had to have it  .....
> 
> 
> *






and this is gonna be fun to watch!.................. looks good bro!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

started out lookin like this, detail makes all the difference!


----------



## [email protected]

nice and clean, now change the wheels lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

im tryna get some new better looking (chromewise) ones, i loev the look of tru spokes on g houses


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 17 2009, 12:54 PM~14792553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> started out lookin like this, detail makes all the difference!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks good homie!

its true, little details go along way!

where did you get that promo from? I been lookin' for along time...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ebay, the other one from a car show..


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 16 2009, 06:10 PM~14783442
> *I saw this Caprice :nicoderm:
> 
> And i had to have it  .....
> 
> 
> *



Opened tha trunk and trying too get the f..... color right












I,m not getting it right so i,m gonna do gold red clear and orange clear mixture uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thats gonna be killer homie!


----------



## DJ-ROY

Thanks homie 

The cam is f...king with me but its orange clear over red clear and gold


----------



## [email protected]

:0 looks dead on bro! nice paint work!


----------



## kjkj87

It's some real bad ass build's in here, keep it up


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 21 2009, 01:28 PM~14839395
> *:0  looks dead on bro! nice paint work!
> *


X2!!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 21 2009, 11:09 AM~14839171
> *Thanks homie
> 
> The cam is f...king with me but its orange clear over red clear and gold
> 
> 
> *


Looks good!!!


----------



## importmadness

there some sik build coming out...i need to get out my builders block and get my butt in gear....hope i will return soon..lol...

keep up the good work.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

just painted this last night, no clear yet, and those are NOT decals.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 23 2009, 08:01 AM~14852845
> *just painted this last night, no clear yet, and those are NOT decals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now thats what I'm talking about! Muscle cars! sweet paint scheme homie, and I love how you masked for your stripes, good idea!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thanks bro! here are the clear pics of the tape stage and paint:








































im fixin to clear it once i find that damn paint thinner to clean my airbrush. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

heres the mustang with the first coat of clear:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 23 2009, 07:41 AM~14853483
> *heres the mustang with the first coat of clear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dam, thats shiny, how many coats you gonna do?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

depends on how wetsanding goes, maybe 3 to 4


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 23 2009, 07:38 AM~14852919
> *thanks bro! here are the clear pics of the tape stage and paint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im fixin to clear it once i find that damn paint thinner to clean my airbrush. :biggrin:
> *




this is nice work bro, very impressive!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 16 2009, 06:10 AM~14783442
> *I saw this Caprice :nicoderm:
> 
> And i had to have it  .....
> 
> 
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=326381&st=600

pancho did one up like is before..... can't wait to see yours


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 23 2009, 06:18 PM~14853680
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=326381&st=600
> 
> pancho did one up like is before..... can't wait to see yours
> *


Nice one haven,t see that one before .....thanks for the link Rollin  

now i got to paint the booty kit and tha hood .


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 23 2009, 05:49 PM~14853533
> *depends on how wetsanding goes, maybe 3 to 4
> *


Shiny Homie


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 23 2009, 09:46 AM~14853816
> *Nice one haven,t see that one before .....thanks for the link Rollin
> 
> now i got to paint the booty kit and tha hood .
> 
> *


Nice!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 23 2009, 11:46 AM~14853816
> *
> 
> *


Thats lookin' real good!


----------



## aztek_warrior

Got this one done last night, I'm working on trying
to add a little more detail to my builds, this one i 
put some home made fuel lines and carb linkage...
let me know what you think..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Aug 23 2009, 02:58 PM~14855013
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your detail work is very nice!!! I also love your paint choice for this Corvette. Heck the engine looks like it can start right up :biggrin: !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Aug 23 2009, 03:58 PM~14855013
> *Got this one done last night, I'm working on trying
> to add a little more detail to my builds, this one i
> put some home made fuel lines and carb linkage...
> let me know what you think..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





looks damn good................... good to see ya back around bro.


----------



## COAST2COAST

SUP HOMIES :biggrin: 

BEEN SLACKIN , BUT GOT THIS ONE DONE . MORE PICS IN MY THREAD


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thats only the second coat!hell if i knew it was gonna be that good ida foiled it before clearing it! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Aug 24 2009, 05:52 PM~14866307
> *SUP HOMIES  :biggrin:
> 
> BEEN SLACKIN , BUT GOT THIS ONE DONE . MORE PICS IN MY THREAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





nice work bro.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 24 2009, 08:43 PM~14868015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats only the second coat!hell if i knew it was gonna be that good ida foiled it before clearing it! :biggrin:
> *






:biggrin:


----------



## jevries

Those rides look sharp guys!


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 24 2009, 05:43 PM~14868015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats only the second coat!hell if i knew it was gonna be that good ida foiled it before clearing it! :biggrin:
> *


you should always foil before clearing. dont count on it messing up..... your getting damn good at laying that paint, keep it up little homie....


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 25 2009, 11:37 AM~14872586
> *Those rides look sharp guys!
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Aug 24 2009, 04:52 PM~14866307
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That truck is tight homie!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

A Caddy grill and painted tha roof orange 

More to come ...


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 25 2009, 05:07 PM~14874109
> *A Caddy grill and painted tha roof orange
> 
> More to come ...
> 
> *


LOOKS NICE ROY


----------



## kykustoms

i finished another homie build off i did a 79 mpc monte again in 2 weeks


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 25 2009, 05:13 PM~14878933
> *i finished another homie build off i did a 79 mpc monte again in 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD BRO!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

X2!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

x3!


----------



## [email protected]

X-4 :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

theres something majorly wrong in jakes pic....

for one its a damned car..

and for two..hes finishing them....damn, i havent finished one yet this year. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 26 2009, 09:56 PM~14891529
> *theres something majorly wrong in jakes pic....
> 
> for one its a damned car..
> 
> and for two..hes finishing them....damn, i havent finished one yet this year. :biggrin:
> *





yea you need to get crackin foo :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
YEAH WHAT HE SAID LOL !!!!
c'mon pres show us somethin :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Aug 25 2009, 11:24 PM~14877306
> *LOOKS NICE ROY
> *




Thanks bro  

Still working on tha "PRESIDENTE"

Did some foiling have to do much more


----------



## eastside1989

Look's nice Roy.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 27 2009, 09:41 AM~14896675
> *Thanks bro
> 
> Still working on tha "PRESIDENTE"
> 
> Did some foiling have to do much more
> 
> 
> *




damn, this is nice bro!!! :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 27 2009, 10:41 AM~14896675
> *
> 
> 
> *


DAAANG!!! Lookin' good homie! keep us posted!


----------



## josh 78

> Thanks bro
> 
> Still working on tha "PRESIDENTE"
> 
> Did some foiling have to do much more
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> TIIIIIIIIIIGH WORK BRO


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 26 2009, 06:56 PM~14891529
> *theres something majorly wrong in jakes pic....
> 
> for one its a damned car..
> 
> and for two..hes finishing them....damn, i havent finished one yet this year. :biggrin:
> *


lmao yea no shit but ive always had a soft spot for this style monte too bad the chopper that came with it is a honda :uh:


----------



## josh 78

59


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin: looks real good fellas.................... keep up the great work


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Aug 28 2009, 04:42 PM~14912424
> * 59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats lookin' real good!!!


----------



## envious

one ive been workin on.

sup yall!


----------



## [email protected]

welcome back bro :biggrin: ride looks real good :biggrin:


----------



## envious

never really left, just got my left hand outta cast for the 3rd time this year.

bad year for my left.


----------



## [email protected]

damn!  what the hell did ya do?


----------



## envious

crushed the index finger, broken metacarpal x2


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by envious_@Aug 29 2009, 01:31 AM~14916734
> *crushed the index finger, broken metacarpal x2
> *






damn!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 27 2009, 08:41 AM~14896675
> *Thanks bro
> 
> Still working on tha "PRESIDENTE"
> 
> Did some foiling have to do much more
> 
> 
> *


Good job Roy!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 23 2009, 07:41 AM~14853483
> *heres the mustang with the first coat of clear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that looks good


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

TTT


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 29 2009, 09:54 PM~14920175
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Fresh Homie


----------



## Siim123

X2


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 29 2009, 02:54 PM~14920175
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 look freakin great d


----------



## regalistic

sup fellas... i started a new project today. gonna attempt to open everything up on this one.


----------



## DEUCES76

good start to a killer project keep us posted


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 29 2009, 09:46 PM~14922251
> *sup fellas... i started a new project today. gonna attempt to open everything up on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:0 o play boi :biggrin: that shits gonna look killer


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yup.good start, everyones gotta try somethin now and again and if at first you dont succed, do it again..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 25 2009, 02:13 PM~14878933
> *i finished another homie build off i did a 79 mpc monte again in 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good but i got 2 things to add.....

#1 don't paint the car with the hood on it.... edges look like ass....

#2 that can needs a couple coats of clear with some hella wetsanding....

other than that, nice graphics homie


----------



## DJ-ROY

Got to finish the engine and trunk set-up but the rest is done


----------



## aztek_warrior

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 23 2009, 05:58 PM~14856463
> *looks damn good................... good to see ya back around bro.
> *


Thanks homie, i stop by every chance i get,
havent had much of a chance to build do, work's 
been picking up around here so been busy with that....


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin: 
STARTED ON THIS AGAIN , GOTTA PIECE THE ENGINE TOGETHER AND ASSEMBLE , HOPE 2 HAVE IT DONE BY THE WEEKEND


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 1 2009, 09:55 PM~14952621
> *:biggrin:
> STARTED ON THIS AGAIN , GOTTA PIECE THE ENGINE TOGETHER AND ASSEMBLE , HOPE 2 HAVE IT DONE BY THE WEEKEND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







fuckin tease lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 29 2009, 07:31 PM~14922611
> *looks good but i got 2 things to add.....
> 
> #1 don't paint the car with the hood on it.... edges look like ass....
> 
> #2 that can needs a couple coats of clear with some hella wetsanding....
> 
> other than that, nice graphics homie
> *


thanks homie and i was gonna clear it and polish it but i was painting the day before and i misplaced my polishing kit lol and i know what u mean about the hood i forgot to paint the underside and put some crome tape shit on it and tried to wrap the sides...thanks for the props and the tips


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 2 2009, 05:02 PM~14961695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good homie!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

well fellas the model juices aint been flown alot for my latly. i felt like i have done much lately, so i decided to pull an old body out of the parts box and try to bring it "Back To Life" in a night. so here it is. not my best buy any means , but i got it to a point that i could put it in the display case... mission accomplished.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 3 2009, 07:16 PM~14973967
> *well fellas the model juices aint been flown alot for my latly. i felt like i have done much lately, so i decided to pull an old body out of the parts box and try to bring it "Back To Life" in a night.  so here it is. not my best buy any means , but i got it to a point that i could put it in the display case... mission accomplished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*LOOKS LIKE HEARSE BUILT IT ! *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 3 2009, 07:16 PM~14973967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweeeet!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 4 2009, 05:16 AM~14975641
> *Sweeeet!!!
> *


x2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

dont mind the lil white spot fellas. its getting painted over.


----------



## EVIL C

Looks good d


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Sep 4 2009, 08:26 AM~14978647
> *Looks good d
> *





x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 4 2009, 02:31 PM~14978664
> *x-2 :biggrin:
> *


 X3


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 4 2009, 07:18 AM~14978617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is gonna be sweet! I'm diggin' this one homie!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin: thanks fellas! almost done with the top then i gotta do the ENTIRE rest of the body..:uh: the top was easy, since its a replica, but the sides are hard as hell... im doin the patterns from this:


----------



## Siim123

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## youcantfademe

damn that 58 is sick....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

got lowrider of the year in 08


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 4 2009, 02:34 PM~14982619
> *got lowrider of the year in 08
> *


i wouldnd know, i gave up lowrider magazine years ago.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i found out from here, in the post your rides section, theres 2 topics about it, one of which where i got those pics.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

here it is as of now, done for the night.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 4 2009, 11:29 PM~14982569
> *damn that 58 is sick....
> *


x2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

its an old grille, the one that came with the car will also be hollowed out..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> I can't wait to see this one finished!!!
> 
> It looks so bad asssss now!!!


----------



## regalistic

got it all opened up


----------



## COAST2COAST

sick work homie , what color ?


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 6 2009, 08:56 PM~14998240
> *sick work homie , what color ?
> *


thinking black w/ black vynal top and chrome and black spokes


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 6 2009, 03:05 PM~14998295
> *thinking black w/ black vynal top and chrome and black spokes
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 6 2009, 07:54 PM~14998218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lookin good so far homie!


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 6 2009, 09:21 PM~14998405
> *lookin good so far homie!
> *


thanks bro , long way to go :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz

Sup Homies.Ive been slack lately and Even bumped my thread and noone commented....LOL.Here are some progress pics.Im trying to finish this Sidewinder before I go back to work Tuesday night.
































Exterior color Testors One Coat De Ja Blue.Interior same and flat black.Wheels were stripped of chrome and painted silver.Im detailing the Viper engine cover after stripping the chrome.Later.Thanks for lookin'.


----------



## regalistic

lookin good homie!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Sep 6 2009, 11:59 PM~14999814
> *Sup Homies.Ive been slack lately and Even bumped my thread and noone commented....LOL.Here are some progress pics.Im trying to finish this Sidewinder before I go back to work Tuesday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exterior color Testors One Coat De Ja Blue.Interior same and flat black.Wheels were stripped of chrome and painted silver.Im detailing the Viper engine cover after stripping the chrome.Later.Thanks for lookin'.
> *



Looks good, like the color.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Sep 6 2009, 10:59 PM~14999814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That color on the ride will be sweet!!! keep us posted homie!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Sep 6 2009, 11:59 PM~14999814
> *Sup Homies.Ive been slack lately and Even bumped my thread and noone commented....LOL.Here are some progress pics.Im trying to finish this Sidewinder before I go back to work Tuesday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exterior color Testors One Coat De Ja Blue.Interior same and flat black.Wheels were stripped of chrome and painted silver.Im detailing the Viper engine cover after stripping the chrome.Later.Thanks for lookin'.
> *





yiz zir :biggrin: looks good so far, i cant wait to see this one come together :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz

Thanks for the comments guys.Ive had A LOT of stuff going on lately.HOT as hell in the south.All my stuff is in my garage and Its hard to get anything done.Im going to try like hell to get some stuff done.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hey neighbor, i know what ya mean on that, today was the first time in a week...ive touched anything on the bench. So i have an upodate but no pics.

Crewzer, ive replaced the bed floor with smooth & cut a hole in the floor, holy shit is that truck crooked! But it will be fixed, im covering it up, and gonna make raise up on poles at shows, otherwise it'll have a motorcycle in the bed.

Lil Booger, i can bet im the only fucker thats gonna have a console thats not covering the engine. :biggrin: Just covered over where the engine sits, drastically lower than original. making wheel tubs for the front tires this week, engine firewall has been cut and has a clear styrene piece in for viewing thru the cab. The doors *DO* suicide now, i gotta build a dash for it, since ive seemed to lost mine.

Baldwin Motion Camaro, undies have ben painted, front end was pieced together today (gloss black), gotta do some fitment with the wheels, which is the new problem for it..finding a set that look right.

And a new/oldie build...jeff will remember the 1/20 jimmy ferrari nomad i was building, the body of it literally crumbled in my hand one day while taking it apart...so now the donor is a Caddilac Escalade with the scissor doors. Its housing a 1/20 Ferarri F1 lower half (minus the body cowls & other shit), engine seats and front tire/wheel assembly is in the truck, the hoods the only thing that dont fit real good...but its soo fucking badass! I was building it last year for the caddy buildoff, so its already got a targa top conversion, and painted Testors Pink, and the front end i went nuts & painted flip flop flames...all thats getting changed now.

Put alcoa wheels on the resin crew cab...like it but still not sold on the dually bed.


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 7 2009, 12:00 AM~15000414
> *yiz zir :biggrin:  looks good so far, i cant wait to see this one come together :biggrin:
> *


Getting closer.Sides are a bitch to get to stay on.


































I HAD to take a break from it before I threw the damn thing.I wish I had another one to do cause I learned a lot about this kit....Its a p.o.s.LOL.


----------



## Jantrix

Now that the unbelievable stress of an uncertain layoff is now (unfortunately) certain, the stress level is quite a bit lower. So as I search for a new job, I've gotten the itch again. But no paint booth, so what to build - a rat rod.

Now my idea of a rat rod is bit different and could be more accurately be called a traditional hot rod I suppose. This will be a junk yard build, built from my scrap bins/boxes with a scratched frame. 

Recent rat trends lean towards uber-low with the tranny in your lap and the drive shaft under your elbow. I hate that, so this will have a taller ride heght and a rake more like the 60's rods. No rust. No weathering. But as a tribute to the early rodders who took their skills learned working on bombers/fighters/tank of WW2 and Korea, it will be olive drab green with a bit of nose art on the doors. I hope you like it.


----------



## Bos82

A Ton of great builds in here and a lot of different skillz bein shown. Great work all around Dynasty!!!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Sep 8 2009, 11:40 PM~15023290
> *Now that the unbelievable stress of an uncertain layoff is now (unfortunately) certain, the stress level is quite a bit lower. So as I search for a new job, I've gotten the itch again. But no paint booth, so what to build - a rat rod.
> 
> Now my idea of a rat rod is bit different and could be more accurately be called a traditional hot rod I suppose. This will be a junk yard build, built from my scrap bins/boxes with a scratched frame.
> 
> Recent rat trends lean towards uber-low with the tranny in your lap and the drive shaft under your elbow. I hate that, so this will have a taller ride heght and a rake more like the 60's rods. No rust. No weathering. But as a tribute to the early rodders who took their skills learned working on bombers/fighters/tank of WW2 and Korea, it will be olive drab green with a bit of nose art on the doors. I hope you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S BADASS!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Sep 8 2009, 09:08 PM~15023458
> *A Ton of great builds in here and a lot of different skillz bein shown. Great work all around Dynasty!!!
> *


x-2


----------



## Jantrix

Thanks for the ataboys. A few more mock-up shots then. Chassis is complete and painted. I'm not going to narrow the rear to bed width, but rather add some shallow tubs like you might see on a duece highboy. The real fun part was fabbing the quarter eliptical front end. Lots of work still. As for the bed choice. I saw another builder use a trunk section of a 50's car and I was gonna use the trunk of the Fairlane, until I turned it around and saw how cool the front looked.


----------



## [email protected]

:wave: uffin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

damn i gotta get some money and start building again


----------



## tequila sunrise

MY NEW RIDE
















hopefully i can get some spokes for it someday


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 3 2009, 04:16 PM~14973967
> *well fellas the model juices aint been flown alot for my latly. i felt like i have done much lately, so i decided to pull an old body out of the parts box and try to bring it "Back To Life" in a night.  so here it is. not my best buy any means , but i got it to a point that i could put it in the display case... mission accomplished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good. OH SHIT...reminds me...i never posted the pics of my bomb truck. i'll post em up tomorrow


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i just got a box in the mail from Darkside Customs & Chris619, they both combined a box & sent me enuf parts to get my resin crew cab started...thanks guys.

Theres also a 63-64 Impala thats been opened up, and a rescue 911 dodge ban with opened doors...you know me, its all gonna be low .


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 11 2009, 04:54 PM~15052731
> *i just got a box in the mail from Darkside Customs & Chris619, they both combined a box & sent me enuf parts to get my resin crew cab started...thanks guys.
> 
> Theres also a 63-64 Impala thats been opened up, and a rescue 911 dodge ban with opened doors...you know me, its all gonna be low .
> *





:0 you know............................. pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 10 2009, 07:55 AM~15035194
> *MY NEW RIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully i can get some spokes for it someday
> *


Nice Ride Homie


----------



## Jantrix

Quick uopdate on the back end of my rat rod.










The top holes will have a bug eye bezel and the exhaust will exit there. The bottoms will be regular tail lights.


----------



## [email protected]

thats nutz :biggrin: 



sick work bro


----------



## [email protected]

got bord, so i polished up some wheels


----------



## c man

where did u get those rims??


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 11 2009, 01:54 PM~15052731
> *i just got a box in the mail from Darkside Customs & Chris619, they both combined a box & sent me enuf parts to get my resin crew cab started...thanks guys.
> 
> Theres also a 63-64 Impala thats been opened up, and a rescue 911 dodge ban with opened doors...you know me, its all gonna be low .
> *


Glad you got the stuff bro. Cant wait to see what you do with the crew cab.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Jeff your such a flamer....lol :biggrin: nice rims, wouldve matched the flame grille & steering wheel i had on an old ass build of mine. 

And yeah yeah..pics or it didnt happen...and dialups a fucking bitch too. I have em uploaded in the camera, but it may take half the day to get the POS's uploaded online


----------



## SlammdSonoma

so to help with the imagery im aiming for..like dead on aim is this truck here.


























as of right now, it may not have the bike in the bed with the way im doing the rear link setup, which is a back-half build, saving the resin frame and using the plastic one. Beds been built as a longbed last night/today and looks amazing as hell!

Sadder note, 2 miles from me, theres a mangled 83 chevy longbed crew cab they are literally crushing shortly. Rusted truck probably couldnt be salvaged anyways.


----------



## darkside customs

Dammit, that is insane!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 13 2009, 10:53 PM~15070183
> *so to help with the imagery im aiming for..like dead on aim is this truck here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as of right now, it may not have the bike in the bed with the way im doing the rear link setup, which is a back-half build, saving the resin frame and using the plastic one.  Beds been built as a longbed last night/today and looks amazing as hell!
> 
> Sadder note, 2 miles from me, theres a mangled 83 chevy longbed crew cab they are literally crushing shortly.  Rusted truck probably couldnt be salvaged anyways.
> *





if you pull that off and finish it lol  it will be bad as fawk, and i showed you where to find them 1/24-1/25 scale street bikes fool, getter done!


and get us some damn pics already lol, dial up or not, post something already lol


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 14 2009, 06:33 AM~15071609
> *if you pull that off and finish it lol   it will be bad as fawk, and i showed you where to find them 1/24-1/25 scale street bikes fool, getter done!
> and get us some damn pics already lol, dial up or not, post something already lol
> *



X2 :0


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 13 2009, 07:53 PM~15070183
> *so to help with the imagery im aiming for..like dead on aim is this truck here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as of right now, it may not have the bike in the bed with the way im doing the rear link setup, which is a back-half build, saving the resin frame and using the plastic one.  Beds been built as a longbed last night/today and looks amazing as hell!
> 
> Sadder note, 2 miles from me, theres a mangled 83 chevy longbed crew cab they are literally crushing shortly.  Rusted truck probably couldnt be salvaged anyways.
> *


That's a BAD mofo!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 13 2009, 09:53 PM~15070183
> *so to help with the imagery im aiming for..like dead on aim is this truck here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Go for it homie! I wanna see this one, thats a bad truck!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

man this ones so fucking do-able its not funny. I studied everything to do this build, i have the exact wheels for it, the frame is coming out significantly easier than i expected --just bought a 45/180 mitre saw,i just stepped up a notch on building quality shit. Should have 4 wheels on it within 2 weeks ( i gotta get supplies for this, and to beat it all im doing it with rattle cans).

The interior ill be using the resin interior tub with matchin interior shots from the ^^^ truck. Im gonna try my first shot with some PE parts for the engine, to dress it up. I have a big show popping up and gotta put Dynasty & MCBA on the GA map. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 14 2009, 10:05 PM~15081279
> *man this ones so fucking do-able its not funny.  I studied everything to do this build, i have the exact wheels for it, the frame is coming out significantly easier than i expected --just bought a 45/180 mitre saw,i just stepped up a notch on building quality shit.  Should have 4 wheels on it within 2 weeks ( i gotta get supplies for this, and to beat it all im doing it with rattle cans).
> 
> The interior ill be using the resin interior tub with matchin interior shots from the ^^^ truck.  Im gonna try my first shot with some PE parts for the engine, to dress it up.  I have a big show popping up and gotta put Dynasty & MCBA on the GA map. :biggrin:
> *






getter done my brother from another mother :biggrin: , i wanna see this shit! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

alright..sneek pics, taken from last weekend. the bed was just cut & put on the day before, as you can see, not much done otherwise. As it sits, the bed is almost ready to be primered first coat.


























as you can see im not dead..im just takin aim at big ASS projects that have caught my attention.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 14 2009, 08:05 PM~15081279
> *man this ones so fucking do-able its not funny.  I studied everything to do this build, i have the exact wheels for it, the frame is coming out significantly easier than i expected --just bought a 45/180 mitre saw,i just stepped up a notch on building quality shit.  Should have 4 wheels on it within 2 weeks ( i gotta get supplies for this, and to beat it all im doing it with rattle cans).
> 
> The interior ill be using the resin interior tub with matchin interior shots from the ^^^ truck.  Im gonna try my first shot with some PE parts for the engine, to dress it up.  I have a big show popping up and gotta put Dynasty & MCBA on the GA map. :biggrin:
> *


Ive got a guy machining me a few sets of scale 20" centerline smoothies as we speak :biggrin: should be done in a couple weeks.


----------



## darkside customs

Damn Brian, that looks sick!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:biggrin: yeap..i know..i can quit fucking grinning at it either!!

a few more from the Wizard Werkz shop:

















hinged baby... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 14 2009, 11:06 PM~15082044
> *alright..sneek pics, taken from last weekend.  the bed was just cut & put on the day before, as you can see, not much done otherwise.  As it sits, the bed is almost ready to be primered first coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see im not dead..im just takin aim at big ASS projects that have caught my attention.
> *







HES ALIVE :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



looks real good and i see you got a new camera too huh?

nice work so far brother :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

my moms camera..so much cleaner for pics. i still havea few more i gotta upload but its getting late here..sides..its better to spill em out over a weeks time.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 13 2009, 06:53 PM~15070183
> *so to help with the imagery im aiming for..like dead on aim is this truck here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as of right now, it may not have the bike in the bed with the way im doing the rear link setup, which is a back-half build, saving the resin frame and using the plastic one.  Beds been built as a longbed last night/today and looks amazing as hell!
> 
> Sadder note, 2 miles from me, theres a mangled 83 chevy longbed crew cab they are literally crushing shortly.  Rusted truck probably couldnt be salvaged anyways.
> *


that-is-tha-shit


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 14 2009, 07:06 PM~15082044
> *alright..sneek pics, taken from last weekend.  the bed was just cut & put on the day before, as you can see, not much done otherwise.  As it sits, the bed is almost ready to be primered first coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see im not dead..im just takin aim at big ASS projects that have caught my attention.
> *


i just jizzed in my pants!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 14 2009, 05:06 PM~15082044
> *alright..sneek pics, taken from last weekend.  the bed was just cut & put on the day before, as you can see, not much done otherwise.  As it sits, the bed is almost ready to be primered first coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see im not dead..im just takin aim at big ASS projects that have caught my attention.
> *



try the jada clear wheels off the benz might be bigger and u just gotta paint them

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mercedes-Benz-2007-S55...p4999.m20.l1116


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 14 2009, 10:29 PM~15082482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Lookin' good !!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 14 2009, 11:52 PM~15084860
> *try the jada clear wheels off the benz might be bigger and u just gotta paint them
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Mercedes-Benz-2007-S55...p4999.m20.l1116
> *


i would, but ive got the money in these already. These are just right in the engine/bed area, anything bigger would hit the top of the bed rails & hood. I did my homework on this one, what fits & dont before i even began shaving.

--side note, the crew cab hasn NOT been dipped in bleech wite yet.


----------



## lowridermodels

that crew cab is looking tight so far, i like the dodge too!


----------



## Mr Biggs

All these rides are looking good fellas. keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 15 2009, 06:32 PM~15090099
> *i would, but ive got the money in these already.  These are just right in the engine/bed area, anything bigger would hit the top of the bed rails & hood.  I did my homework on this one, what fits & dont before i even began shaving.
> 
> --side note, the crew cab hasn NOT been dipped in bleech wite yet.
> *





so what lol, sell them wheels you have there and go for something more on point with the 1:1 bri. fuckit, if your gonna do it, do it right remember 


you can always shave down a tire and make it alot thinner, and better to fit crew cabs with lol  


looks sick tho bro, either way you go with them wheels


----------



## Jantrix

Quick update. Rear suspension is finished. Very simple, no frills. I wanted it to look like something that would be done on a budget. 



















And a couple mock-up pics.



















Plumbing/wiring is next. Thanks for looking.


----------



## regalistic

lookin good jantrix!!!


----------



## [email protected]

looks like a true parts box build rigt there :biggrin: 


looks real good bro.


----------



## BiggC

Some nice stuff up in here. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

I cant help coming back to check out your rides bro keep it up cant wait to see more updates!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

DYNASTY ON A ROLL .......:thumbsup: 


I,m building this for a Homie uffin: 

Caprice Vert


----------



## [email protected]

:0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 16 2009, 06:16 AM~15095942
> *DYNASTY ON A ROLL .......:thumbsup:
> I,m building this for a Homie uffin:
> 
> Caprice Vert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



oooo! that boy is bad!!!!!!


----------



## josh 78

:0 DYNASTY :0 AIGHT


----------



## [email protected]

WELL FELLAS.......................... I WANNA WELCOME CHEVYGUY97 TO DYNASTY!




welcome homie, post up what ya got :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

thanks im glad to be here among such great builders like your selfs.
here is a pic of my baby that i did along time ago, it's my worlds longest 1/25th scale chevy truck called CHEVROLADE. it's all custom built using 2 99 chevys one escalade model and a lot of time and bondo. lol and the paint is ppg lazer blue mat.
and 3 coats of clear.








more to come.


----------



## chevyguy97

this is my 99 chevy i cut it into a reg cab added a escalade front cap, corvette engine, and seats, bodydropped, custom frame, i call it. LADEVETTE, its painted a custom red i had mixed. 24in wheels smoothed and raised bed floor, smoothed the body, shaved everything. i dont do much red on models but this is one of my faves. more to come.


----------



## chevyguy97

here is the frame and interor of the dooley i just got done with, i'm in a model contest on minitruckinweb.com, and now im on layitlow and i think i just found a new home for me and my models. thanks.


----------



## chevyguy97

here is a shot of the dooley all finished up. it was an ex-cab that i made into a 4-door, custom build frame, custom interor using 4 chopped bucket seats, and build a custom console to house 3 12in speakers, 22.5 big truck rims, and i mixed the paint myself using an orange and white, i call it orange sherbert. smoothed the bed floor, shaved everything, and a 454ss motor.


----------



## chevyguy97

here are some shots of the bed, the side and inside the cab. and motor. also built a custom billet grill using the grills outa an old boyd hauler model.


----------



## chevyguy97

454 ss motor, and mirrors, custom 4-link with bags on axle, air line goes down to a custom air tank that i built. im hoping to win the contest with this model on minitrunkinweb.com but i don't know there are alot of cool builds on there in this round, i one runner up for the last round with a clean 41 chevy shop truck that i did, i will post pic's of it on here too.


----------



## [email protected]

some sick ass work bro, youll fit right in :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

thanks bro, i will try to keep up to the quailty that the other builds have done. i mostly build trucks, here is another one of my builds, i used a 4-door tahoe and cut it down to a 2-door and shaved the big window in the side. and made a A-TEAM HOE, the movie is in the works so i wanted to get a jump onit. i pity the fool.


----------



## josh 78

Welcome bro some nice cars


----------



## chevyguy97

here is my escalade called ESCALADEOUT it's all custom build down to the frame. got 6 12's 4 square 15's 4 15in tv.s one 45in tv in the back custom frame supercharged motor custom interor, bodydropped. shaved door handels with lambo doors.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Sep 16 2009, 10:12 PM~15099537
> *Welcome bro some nice cars
> *



X2


----------



## chevyguy97

here is the frame and interor for escaladeout.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

welcome to Dynasty chevyguy...sounds like you like the escalade and the duallys a lil bit. Looks like we got another scratchbuilder on our hands. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 16 2009, 05:22 PM~15100136
> *welcome to Dynasty chevyguy...sounds like you like the escalade and the duallys a lil bit. Looks like we got another scratchbuilder on our hands. :biggrin:
> *






whos the other one? :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao:


----------



## chevyguy97

this is my custom tahoe, 22's on the front 24's in the rear. custom frame, custom speaker box with 2 15's and a fosgate 1001 amp. custom built motor with supercharger, shaved everything painted cobolt blue.


----------



## chevyguy97

this is my tail dragg'n S-10, bodydropped, shaved everything, 18in five star wheels. painted bright yellow, has a vtec honda motor.


----------



## chevyguy97

this is 2 toy models in one, i used the 4=door cab and the reg bed off of the reg cab toy to build this model, i extended the frame and added a set of wheels that came off the sidewinder model. painted orange and silver. the suspension is ajustable. and shaved everything.


----------



## Jantrix

Hey you got some real fun builds there chevyguy, I really dig the chassis work. Welcome.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Welcome homie, sweet builds are a commin'!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

nice work!!
WELCOME TO DYNASTY!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 16 2009, 03:12 PM~15100550
> *whos the other one? :biggrin:
> *


i know its hard for ya to cut anything without thumbs..reject. :biggrin: 

i remember seeing jake on here as one....i dont think i consider myself one....i scratchbuild whole trucks at a time. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Sep 16 2009, 02:44 PM~15101902
> *Hey you got some real fun builds there chevyguy, I really dig the chassis work. Welcome.
> *


  x-2 keep the sick work coming

:biggrin: gotta love them chevy trucks


----------



## tequila sunrise

finished the truck i helped my little sis build. paint-me. putting together- her
she loves the lakers, so she picked the colors to go with the theme.
























and i finally dusted off BLUE ANGEL for some pics









more in my topic


----------



## just_a-doodz

Welcome chevyguy!!!Be sure to look for the Dynasty build off coming up.


----------



## chevyguy97

a dynasty build off sounds like fun, and i have just the model for it sitting in a box waiting to be cut up.


----------



## chevyguy97

love them chevy trucks, speeking of chevy trucks here is another one i built, its got a custom frame, bodydropped, and i used a 4.3 from an s-10 for this, caues most people would not put a 4.3 in a full size model but im not most people. shaved everything, cowl hood, 18in five stars. painted hugger yellow.


----------



## chevyguy97

i can build fords too. this is a 56 ford, it's got a chopped top, bodydropped, used the stock frame but modfied it to lay the truck out, but i did use a 99 chevy motor init. painted purple and orange with hand did silver pin stripe, 20in five star wheels shaved everything.


----------



## regalistic

nice builds man..


----------



## chevyguy97

i know this is lay it low but sometimes i like to get it high. this is my ford called
DREAM CRUSHER it's got an all custom suspension under it, and some wheels and tires off the kids toy they broke. painted just blue, with flames.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 17 2009, 06:56 AM~15104575
> *finished the truck i helped my little sis build. paint-me. putting together- her
> she loves the lakers, so she picked the colors to go with the theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i finally dusted off BLUE ANGEL for some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more in my topic
> *



Nice color homie


----------



## Trendsetta 68

X 2 !


----------



## just_a-doodz

CALLING ALL DYNASTY MEMBERS!!!!A buildoff is coming.....An "official" thread will be posted soon.Keep your eyes open.THIS MEANS YOOOOOOUUUUU!!!!!


----------



## chevyguy97

IM IN, this is what i will start with, i am using a short bed from the 454ss model to go with the ex-cab model so that i will have an ex-cab short bed chevy.


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Sep 17 2009, 11:18 AM~15107439
> *IM IN, this is what i will start with, i am using a short bed from the 454ss model to go with the ex-cab model so that i will have an ex-cab short bed chevy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cheater....J/K.Just dont forget to post thes ein the official thread.Looks like its on like Donkey Kong in the Dynasty Familia!!!!


----------



## chevyguy97

not started yet just posting a pic of what i will start with. lol sounds like fun. can't wait till the 20th, i am digging into some old stuff i have looking for parts.


----------



## kykustoms

nice stuff goin on in here and welcome chevyguy i like your style...
i got a new one goin a 88-98 style crewcab dually with 99 chevy front and semi wheels...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

add a jacuzzi tub..or your just not cool man...LOL. sounds just like the crewzer exceptional of the tub. :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Sep 17 2009, 06:12 PM~15107392
> *CALLING ALL DYNASTY MEMBERS!!!!A buildoff is coming.....An "official" thread will be posted soon.Keep your eyes open.THIS MEANS YOOOOOOUUUUU!!!!!
> *


----------



## chevyguy97

hay kykustoms if u will go to page 261 u will see my crew cab dually i just got done with, and u can go to the fourm NEW GUY u can see some of my builds. thanks for the props.


----------



## chevyguy97

this is my 96 custom S-10 slammed, with 17in five stars, smoothed everything, bodydropped, and the graphic's are off the lowrider S-10 and it has 5 12in speakers in the bed with 2 1000 watt amps, bed cover. painted true blue, i build this along time ago, it's one of my first lowrider trucks.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i used those same decals on a 4X4 hilux i did.

Im adding another truck to my buildoff lineup, putting me at three builds, 2 are literally done so they dont really count for SHIT.

heres orange crush, 1/20 toyota ext cab everythings been modified period!

























i gotta put an orange tinted plastic piece in the rear for a window, make a clear piece for the front window, and im 2-toning this one with a silver, incuding the wheels..where the black is, they will be a chrome/silver to match the frame & 2-tone.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Sep 17 2009, 08:12 AM~15107392
> *CALLING ALL DYNASTY MEMBERS!!!!A buildoff is coming.....An "official" thread will be posted soon.Keep your eyes open.THIS MEANS YOOOOOOUUUUU!!!!!
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 17 2009, 09:27 PM~15112654
> *i used those same decals on a 4X4 hilux i did.
> 
> Im adding another truck to my buildoff lineup, putting me at three builds, 2 are literally done so they dont really count for SHIT.
> 
> heres orange crush, 1/20 toyota ext cab everythings been modified period!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i gotta put an orange tinted plastic piece in the rear for a window, make a clear piece for the front window, and im 2-toning this one with a silver, incuding the wheels..where the black is, they will be a chrome/silver to match the frame & 2-tone.
> *


What are the wheels from??


----------



## chevyguy97

that yota is sick lookn.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 17 2009, 10:47 PM~15112912
> *hno:  hno:
> *



dont be scurred :biggrin: 

and bri, you should stick with the black on that yota man, i think it looks sick the way it sits right now!


----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 18 2009, 07:59 AM~15116411
> *dont be scurred :biggrin:
> 
> and bri, you should stick with the black on that yota man, i think it looks sick the way it sits right now!
> *



X-2


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Sep 17 2009, 05:59 PM~15111797
> *hay kykustoms if u will go to page 261 u will see my crew cab dually i just got done with, and u can go to the fourm NEW GUY u can see some of my builds. thanks for the props.
> *


i saw it it looks sick heres one i did a few years back








http://s18.photobucket.com/albums/b142/kykustoms/crew%20cab/


----------



## chevyguy97

hay that dually is sick man.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> What are the wheels from??


wheels are from Diecrap Pro Mods 67 Mustang GT500 eleanor car




and bri, you should stick with the black on that yota man, i think it looks sick the way it sits right now! 
[/quote]

ill do the two-tone, reason being is the hoods chipped and this color is weird to match up, so easier to do the top half in a silver--it needs something to spice it up, the orange just isnt doin it for me. When i get done, we'll see about the rims (remember this one does pose in a massive 3 wheel/side to side/ cali style positions)


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

MEN i tihnk im crazy! i just bought some PE shit for the ride im doin in the buildoff! i never buy PE!!whats goin on?? i must be HELLA motivated and forgotten what its like cuz i barely build anymore! but ive been at this shit all aftternoon!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

so-- im gonna be sellin/tradin some PE parts later on!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 19 2009, 11:33 PM~15129939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What up Dynasty fam! '67 looks clean as heck! P-E parts on it would do nothin' but make it look that much better. I like usin' P-E especially the scripts! good luck homie!


----------



## DJ-ROY

^ Nice Homie 
Makes me wanna build one too...


----------



## aztek_warrior

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Sep 17 2009, 06:34 AM~15106081
> *i can build fords too. this is a 56 ford, it's got a chopped top, bodydropped, used the stock frame but modfied it to lay the truck out, but i did use a 99 chevy motor init. painted purple and orange with hand did silver pin stripe, 20in five star wheels shaved everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


paint job on this looks bad ass, really digging the two tone set up...
Also welcome to DYNASTY MCC.....


----------



## chevyguy97

yeah the purple and orange is not two colors u see together very offten, that's why i did it. thanks for the welcome im glad to be here.


----------



## DJ-ROY

Homies.....

Build this BLACKHOUSE for a homie uffin:


----------



## [email protected]

well big congrats to jantrix for makein M.C.B.A., i hope you still rep. dynasty homie.

and for future reference, i think if any other club comes looking for dynasty club members, it should be discussed with the pres. or vice pres. of dynasty.

im sure there wouldnt be a problem with reppin another club, but it would be respectfull to talk it over with your club pres. and let him know whats goin on!


----------



## Jantrix

Being MCBA in no way effects my position here as Dynasty. Dynasty was the first to appreciate, the first to welcome. Unless you kick me out, I'm still gonna be Dynasty.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 22 2009, 01:54 PM~15153151
> *well big congrats to jantrix for makein M.C.B.A., i hope you still rep. dynasty homie.
> 
> and for future reference, i think if any other club comes looking for dynasty club members, it should be discussed with the pres. or vice pres. of dynasty.
> 
> im sure there wouldnt be a problem with reppin another club, but it would be respectfull to talk it over with your club pres. and let him know whats goin on!
> *


Dynasty is club !

*MODEL 
CAR 
BUILDERS
ASSIOCIATION *

MEANING THE BEST AND THE BRIGHTEST FUTURE ARE NOT ONLY A CLUB MEMBER SOMEONE WHERE ELSE BUT ARE ALSO IN A GROUP OF VERY SKILLED FULL AND PROMISING BUILDERS ! 

IN NO WAY IS IT A WAY OF TAKING A MEMBER FROM ONE CLUB OR GROUP TO ADD TO ANOTHER ! 

ITS LIKE THE CHAMPIONSHIP STANDS ! WITH IN THE M.C.B.A. FAMILY YOU CARRY A DEEP SENSE FOR THE HOBBY AND IT SHOULD REFLECT BACK TO THE CLUB IN WHICH THEY ARE APART OF AND SHOW THAT THEIR HOME BASE CLUB IS GETTING A STRONGER BUILDERS PLATFORUM !


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 22 2009, 01:28 PM~15154073
> *Dynasty  is  club !
> 
> MODEL
> CAR
> BUILDERS
> ASSIOCIATION
> 
> MEANING  THE  BEST  AND  THE  BRIGHTEST  FUTURE  ARE  NOT  ONLY  A  CLUB  MEMBER  SOMEONE  WHERE  ELSE  BUT  ARE  ALSO  IN  A GROUP  OF  VERY  SKILLED  FULL AND  PROMISING  BUILDERS  !
> 
> IN  NO  WAY  IS  IT  A  WAY  OF  TAKING  A MEMBER  FROM ONE  CLUB  OR  GROUP  TO  ADD  TO  ANOTHER  !
> 
> ITS  LIKE  THE  CHAMPIONSHIP  STANDS  !  WITH  IN  THE  M.C.B.A.  FAMILY  YOU  CARRY  A  DEEP  SENSE  FOR THE  HOBBY  AND  IT  SHOULD  REFLECT  BACK  TO  THE  CLUB  IN WHICH  THEY  ARE  APART  OF  AND  SHOW  THAT  THEIR  HOME  BASE  CLUB  IS  GETTING  A STRONGER  BUILDERS  PLATFORUM !
> *


Very well said MINI!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

couldnt have said it better myself. To be in both Dynasty & MCBA, you got the 1-2 knockout punch. Just look at the builders here..i couldnt be more satisfied. Definitely a class act of guys i can proudly say that makes what Dynasty is. (too bad we dont have any girl builders...Jeff dont count) :0 :biggrin:  

anyways..just another lil something i got that im playin around with....wheel decisions at the moment.


----------



## Jantrix

Dropped and I have talked via PM's and everything is square between us. He knows that I'm still Dynasty and now I'm MCBA also. We're cool.

As far as I'm concerned the matter is settled.

And Slammd, I couldn't agree more. To be Dynasty and MCBA, is quite an honor and accomplishment, and it makes me feel damn good.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

all i can say is welcome to MCBA. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Sep 22 2009, 06:09 PM~15155023
> *Dropped and I have talked via PM's and everything is square between us. He knows that I'm still Dynasty and now I'm MCBA also. We're cool.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned the matter is settled.
> 
> And Slammd, I couldn't agree more. To be Dynasty and MCBA, is quite an honor and accomplishment, and it makes me feel damn good.
> *





 sorry brother, i shoulda looked more into it before i tripped


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^ uh huh..wtg big wig..lol :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 22 2009, 11:07 PM~15158300
> *^^ uh huh..wtg big wig..lol :biggrin:
> *





man its this damn chantix shit for quiting smokeing ! shit gets me to trip quick! but if i have to deal with that for the next 3 months to quite smokeing, ill take that lol


----------



## Tonioseven

#7 for '09...


----------



## [email protected]

that paint it fawkin serious :0 



nice whip :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 22 2009, 10:10 PM~15158342
> *man its this damn chantix shit for quiting smokeing ! shit gets me to trip quick! but if i have to deal with that for the next 3 months to quite smokeing, ill take that lol
> *


go like this homie 
SAY IT SLOWLY WOOSAAA WOOSAAA :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Sep 22 2009, 11:27 PM~15158622
> *go like this homie
> SAY IT SLOWLY  WOOSAAA  WOOSAAA  :biggrin:
> *







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




do i gotta rub my ear too lol


----------



## Jantrix

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 22 2009, 11:11 PM~15158352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow. That looks fantastic. I have the white/silver/blue color changer paint, but I have yet to use it. I've ben saving it for something special.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 22 2009, 11:10 PM~15158342
> *man its this damn chantix shit for quiting smokeing ! shit gets me to trip quick! but if i have to deal with that for the next 3 months to quite smokeing, ill take that lol
> *


Have any trippy dreams yet on that shit?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thats a hot one Tonio..will i be seeing that one at the NNL in Atlanta?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Sep 22 2009, 11:31 PM~15158673
> *Have any trippy dreams yet on that shit?
> *






a couple lol, but people say they had bad like fucked up dreams, ive just had dreams like im trippin in a cartoon ( best described ) shits nutz lol


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 22 2009, 10:36 PM~15158760
> *a couple lol, but people say  they had bad like fucked up dreams, ive just had dreams like im trippin in a cartoon ( best described ) shits nutz lol
> *


I tried the patch before and they give you some wild dreams.
but the chantrix is that the stuff they say can make some people suicidal ????????????


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Sep 22 2009, 11:40 PM~15158822
> *I tried the patch before and they give you some wild dreams.
> but the chantrix is that the stuff they say can make some people suicidal ????????????
> *




your way more prone if there are cases in your family, so in that case..................................... im good, no crazy cats in my fam.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Sep 22 2009, 08:40 PM~15158822
> *I tried the patch before and they give you some wild dreams.
> but the chantrix is that the stuff they say can make some people suicidal ????????????
> *


Is that the commercial with that old man talking with some dark ass yellow teeth? And at the end, it shows his wife playing with some flowers and his dog looking at him scared shitless like dude is gonna kill it??


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 22 2009, 11:50 PM~15158998
> *Is that the commercial with that old man talking with some dark ass yellow teeth? And at the end, it shows his wife playing with some flowers and his dog looking at him scared shitless like dude is gonna kill it??
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 23 2009, 05:18 AM~15158486
> *that paint it fawkin serious :0
> nice whip :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

wtf? Pg 3???
























































and yeah its still wet in these pics obviously.
i love te color!


----------



## kykustoms

looks good i like the color


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 27 2009, 08:12 AM~15196983
> *wtf? Pg 3???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yeah its still wet in these pics obviously.
> i love te color!
> *



Do ya put some sideskirts on that?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yeah, theyre on there now, i just didnt wanna do too much handling with the body since it was still wet.. but the bish looks good with em on, believe me!
i wish modelhaus would hurry up n get my shit here!!


----------



## josh 78

67 LOOKS GOOD NICE COLOR TO


----------



## chevyguy97

minitrucking mag came out this month and pic's of my builds were init this month, i am the runner up for round 2, with my BAGMAGIK SHOP TRUCKs


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Oct 2 2009, 01:01 PM~15246843
> *minitrucking mag came out this month and pic's of my builds were init this month, i am the runner up for round 2, with my BAGMAGIK SHOP TRUCKs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Oct 2 2009, 07:01 AM~15246843
> *minitrucking mag came out this month and pic's of my builds were init this month, i am the runner up for round 2, with my BAGMAGIK SHOP TRUCKs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






nice


----------



## kykustoms

looks good chevy guy


----------



## dyzcustoms

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Oct 2 2009, 07:01 AM~15246843
> *minitrucking mag came out this month and pic's of my builds were init this month, i am the runner up for round 2, with my BAGMAGIK SHOP TRUCKs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice work


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

really nothing to do while i wait on modelhaus so i needed SOMETING to do wth plastic! so i just put the stocks back on the 74!


----------



## airbrushmaster

I JUST PRINTED UP SOME DECALS FOR ONE OF YOUR CLUB MEMBERS [email protected] HERE THEY ARE THEY ARE $8 EACH OR $5 EACH IF YOU ORDER MORE THEN ONE THE SIZE IS ABOUT 3" TALL AND 6 TO 7 " LONG... AND THE SHIPPING IS $5 FOR THE MATERIALS TO SEND IT IN. 
IF YOU DONT LIKE THESE DESIGNS I CAN MAKE WHATEVER STYLE YOU WANT PM ME FOR MORE DETAILS AND I CAN DO ANY NAME..... ALSO IN ALMOST ANY COLOR....
HERE THEY ARE....



















PM ME IF YOU WANT ONE....


----------



## airbrushmaster

BUMP BUMP BUMP!!!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

pg 3? oh c'mon now


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 8 2009, 10:38 PM~15307253
> *pg 3?  oh c'mon now
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



they to worried about the build off thread lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

glad the seniors care where this place goes :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 8 2009, 10:47 PM~15307328
> *glad the seniors care where this place goes :biggrin:
> *





hey now, you know where my mind is at right now lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ummm...a gutter...a deep drainage ditch? a really deep WET hole? LOL...yeah i know where thats at...same place im at. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 8 2009, 10:57 PM~15307422
> *ummm...a gutter...a deep drainage ditch?  a really deep WET hole?  LOL...yeah i know where thats at...same place im at. :biggrin:
> *






lol all of the above lol


----------



## [email protected]

i wanna welcome 93fullsize to dynasty................... show frank some love fellas :biggrin: 




welcome to the club frankie, so now i have to deal with your ass and gregs ass and the wounderfull eagles lol


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 8 2009, 11:36 PM~15307829
> *i wanna welcome 93fullsize to dynasty................... show frank some love fellas :biggrin:
> welcome to the club frankie, so now i have to deal with your ass and gregs ass and the wounderfull eagles lol
> *


HAHA THANKS JEFF!! I WAS JUST HOPING I DIDNT HAVE TO BE A STEELER TO JOIN!! :uh: HAHA THANKS AGAIN JEFF....ILL REP TO THE FULLEST!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:h5: :h5:


----------



## [email protected]

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: old low&slo



and look who had to pop in when his eagle buddy gets in dynasty :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 8 2009, 10:36 PM~15307829
> *i wanna welcome 93fullsize to dynasty................... show frank some love fellas :biggrin:
> welcome to the club frankie, so now i have to deal with your ass and gregs ass and the wounderfull eagles lol
> *


welcome to the club frank !!!!!!!!!!
and we never have enough eagles fans in here to mess with jeff :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 8 2009, 10:51 PM~15307975
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: old low&slo
> and look who had to pop in when his eagle buddy gets in dynasty :biggrin:
> *


oh but of course :biggrin:
plus football aside he will be a good addition to the club :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 8 2009, 11:55 PM~15308027
> *oh but of course  :biggrin:
> plus football aside he will be a good addition to the club  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR THE LOVE CNDYBLU66SS AND OLD LOW&SLO.........GO EAGLES!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 8 2009, 11:02 PM~15308127
> *THANKS FOR THE LOVE CNDYBLU66SS AND OLD LOW&SLO.........GO EAGLES!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


your welcome homie !!!!! 
and also forgot to mention he is from ohio :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
I grew up in cuyahoga falls :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 9 2009, 12:07 AM~15308196
> *your welcome homie !!!!!
> and also forgot to mention he is from ohio  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> I grew up in cuyahoga falls  :biggrin:
> *


THATS EVEN BETTER....GREGS FROM OHIO AND IS AN EAGLES FAN


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 8 2009, 11:42 PM~15307884
> *HAHA   THANKS JEFF!!  I WAS JUST HOPING I DIDNT HAVE TO BE A STEELER TO JOIN!! :uh:   HAHA   THANKS AGAIN JEFF....ILL REP TO THE FULLEST!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


welcome to the club man.....always good to have another cat from ohio in the mix :biggrin: and F-the steelers


----------



## chevyguy97

welcome to the club jeff.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 9 2009, 05:42 AM~15307884
> *HAHA  THANKS JEFF!!  I WAS JUST HOPING I DIDNT HAVE TO BE A STEELER TO JOIN!! :uh:  HAHA  THANKS AGAIN JEFF....ILL REP TO THE FULLEST!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


WELCOME HOMIE......


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Oct 9 2009, 06:27 AM~15309834
> *welcome to the club jeff.
> *





franks the new guy lol, ive been here for a while bro lol


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 9 2009, 07:41 AM~15310018
> *franks the new guy lol, ive been here for a while bro lol
> *



LOL....


----------



## kykustoms

welcome to dynasty fullsize


----------



## SlammdSonoma

welcome to the club man! damn..im the only fucker here pullin the dirty birds eh?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

THANKS FOR THE WARM WELCOME FELLAS!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Welcome to the club homie ! good to have you on board !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

THANKS BRO!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i finally uploaded some pics of some old builds, and some thats gonna be touched after the build-off. Some of ya should remember this old fucker

















its still sitting around collecting dust with the 5th wheel trailer attached and a 57 fairlane on the trailer.

Jeff, you'll just hate me for this one...lol.








if you dont hurry up and get it, im building it with these wheels on it

after the booger gets built im doin this ranger..different color and probably different wheels









And this is the van i got from Darkside Customs..rims and all...future build!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

pg 2...its as if Dynasty has lost its touch at stayin on the first page or something....

Anyways, figured id post some more shit up...things i took pics of a few months back that i havent gotten around to finishing yet

49 merc, hoods been chopped to mimic a 32ish look, trunk hinges backwards, frenched license plate in trunk, 67 Chevelle top, plum crazy purple is the color with Kranze 19"s wheels

















another 49 merc, same top setup of a 67 chevelle, trunk opens sideways, may go with wires but not set in stone, hood is also cut in a different style than stock.

























59 impy still isnt done









and my dad's 57 ford fairlane 500 2 dr hardtop, 312 with 3 dueces--its a multiple show winner--


----------



## SlammdSonoma

pg 2...its as if Dynasty has lost its touch at stayin on the first page or something....

Anyways, figured id post some more shit up...things i took pics of a few months back that i havent gotten around to finishing yet

49 merc, hoods been chopped to mimic a 32ish look, trunk hinges backwards, frenched license plate in trunk, 67 Chevelle top, plum crazy purple is the color with Kranze 19"s wheels

















another 49 merc, same top setup of a 67 chevelle, trunk opens sideways, may go with wires but not set in stone, hood is also cut in a different style than stock.

























59 impy still isnt done









and my dad's 57 ford fairlane 500 2 dr hardtop, 312 with 3 dueces--its a multiple show winner--


----------



## [email protected]

you and your dial up, double postin lol :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol...yeah, said i had an error, obviously it wasnt an error... fucking POS


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 11 2009, 07:53 PM~15327834
> *
> And this is the van i got from Darkside Customs..rims and all...future build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cant wait to see how you do this one up!! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

damn brian i was wondering if u forgot how to post pics lmao i like the mercs


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 13 2009, 08:25 PM~15348874
> *pg 2...its as if Dynasty has lost its touch at stayin on the first page or something....
> 
> Anyways, figured id post some more shit up...things i took pics of a few months back that i havent gotten around to finishing yet
> 
> 49 merc, hoods been chopped to mimic a 32ish look, trunk hinges backwards, frenched license plate in trunk, 67 Chevelle top, plum crazy purple is the color with Kranze 19"s wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another 49 merc, same top setup of a 67 chevelle, trunk opens sideways, may go with wires but not set in stone, hood is also cut in a different style than stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 59 impy still isnt done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my dad's 57 ford fairlane 500 2 dr hardtop, 312 with 3 dueces--its a multiple show winner--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn bro, that roof fits perfect with the rest of the car!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

LOOKING GOOD SLAMMED!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 14 2009, 09:28 AM~15352148
> *LOOKING GOOD SLAMMED!!!!!
> *


X 2 !


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 13 2009, 10:28 PM~15350329
> *Damn bro, that roof fits perfect with the rest of the car!!
> *



yeah oddly enuf it works great. I had to fill in the area where the old roofline is, giving the car a really awkward look but its a merc..ya cant really go wrong doing one up


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 :0 :0


----------



## DJ-ROY

^ Nice Bro


----------



## tequila sunrise

damn...out topics fallin behind. wish i had some pics to post. camera acting up :angry:


----------



## chevyguy97

slammd that blue dually is awsome looking i realy like what u did there.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Cadzilla..my version.. its gonna get a update to it if i can get the courage to take it back apart. The whole inside is the Uptown STS-V caddy interior tub cut down & slid up inside..it fit so it went! Engine is from the Pro Street 67 Chevelle with a tunnel ram & 2-4 bbls. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68




----------



## [email protected]

got this in the mail today :biggrin: 


pissed around with it, what ya thank?



24's?






























or some tru spokes?















































:biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

Daytons Homie!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin: its sittin on the tru's right now, so its gonna stay like that for a while  



wud up with that coffin car foo? you never sent me any pics


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Oct 21 2009, 11:32 PM~15429071
> *Daytons Homie!!!!!!
> *


CO-SIGN :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

D,s fo shure.


----------



## DJ-ROY

Working on this SOFTTOP


----------



## [email protected]

:0 what up top is that?


----------



## Linc

looks to me like 65 imp.


----------



## [email protected]

damnit! i need 2 of them bishes


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 22 2009, 05:21 PM~15432930
> *:0  what up top is that?
> *



^ 65" Shorter and wider..


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 22 2009, 05:26 PM~15432978
> *  damnit! i need 2 of them bishes
> *



If JEVRIES likes this maby he can mold a few


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 22 2009, 11:36 AM~15433067
> *If JEVRIES likes this maby he can mold a few
> *





:0 dude that would be killer


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 21 2009, 11:36 PM~15429131
> *:biggrin:  its sittin on the tru's right now, so its gonna stay like that for a while
> wud up with that coffin car foo? you never sent me any pics
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 21 2009, 11:36 PM~15429131
> *:biggrin:  its sittin on the tru's right now, so its gonna stay like that for a while
> wud up with that coffin car foo? you never sent me any pics
> *


thats cause i completly forgot about them, sorry bro. its been a crazy week of sickness ariound the house this week. i will send them to you today.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

the fuck you get that 74?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 22 2009, 02:32 PM~15434677
> *the fuck you get that 74?
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 22 2009, 11:36 AM~15433067
> *If JEVRIES likes this maby he can mold a few
> *



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 22 2009, 03:59 PM~15437791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that looks clean!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 22 2009, 08:36 AM~15433067
> *If JEVRIES likes this maby he can mold a few
> *


My program is filled until October 2010... :biggrin: :biggrin: I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 22 2009, 06:59 PM~15437791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dang homie that mug is clean !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm doing a similar one in GM Granada gold with a black vinyl roof . The skirts on yours look good, I might have to copy ! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Oct 23 2009, 04:43 AM~15442813
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like somebody been paintin' !


Everyone of them looks good homie ! that bel-air two-tone is the bomb!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Oct 23 2009, 11:43 AM~15442813
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Clean and nice foil.....


----------



## COAST2COAST

THANKS HOMIES !


----------



## Jantrix

Just a quick shout out to my Dynasty and M.C.B.A. brothers. We have landed on our feet post-layoff and I've got a new better job but we are living with family in Tampa at the moment so no building. Should have our own place in a month or so. I'll be around when I can. Ya'll be cool.


----------



## DJ-ROY

^  

CADILLAC BROUGHAM DY-NASTY :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Oct 25 2009, 02:27 PM~15460834
> *Just a quick shout out to my Dynasty and M.C.B.A. brothers. We have landed on our feet post-layoff and I've got a new better job but we are living with family in Tampa at the moment so no building. Should have our own place in a month or so. I'll be around when I can. Ya'll be cool.
> *






do your thing bro, we will be here when you get back!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 25 2009, 03:24 PM~15461231
> *^
> 
> CADILLAC BROUGHAM DY-NASTY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> *





:0 



resin?


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 25 2009, 08:46 PM~15463154
> *:0
> resin?
> *


No...its plastic!!!He made that shit!!Look at his thread.Bad-ass brother.


----------



## tequila sunrise

didn't get to take build up pics because my camera fucked up, so i used my sister's cam for these.


----------



## tequila sunrise

GROUP SHOT!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 26 2009, 08:26 AM~15466158
> *GROUP SHOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE RIDES HOMIE...


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Oct 26 2009, 03:54 AM~15463211
> *No...its plastic!!!He made that shit!!Look at his thread.Bad-ass brother.
> *



THANKS BRO







DY-NASTY D'ELEGANCE :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

i hope this is up to DYNASTY approval!!! :biggrin: 


































FIRST ONE FOR THE CLUB!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

you dont need any approval frank, that shit looks sick  nice work bro


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 26 2009, 11:11 PM~15475735
> *you dont need any approval frank, that shit looks sick   nice work bro
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 26 2009, 11:49 PM~15471520
> *i hope this is up to DYNASTY approval!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIRST ONE FOR THE CLUB!!!!
> *



THATS NICE .....


----------



## Siim123

Looking good!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

93 ! that 62 is clean ! And its cool to see them ant's in use !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 25 2009, 09:40 PM~15463589
> *didn't get to take build up pics because my camera fucked up, so i used my sister's cam for these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Them pinstripes look real good on the Poncho homie !

The group shot looks like a car show !

Nice rides !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 26 2009, 07:43 AM~15467305
> *THANKS BRO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DY-NASTY D'ELEGANCE  :biggrin:
> *



DAAAAAAng !!! That's gonna sick !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 26 2009, 04:49 PM~15471520
> *i hope this is up to DYNASTY approval!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIRST ONE FOR THE CLUB!!!!
> *





That definately passes !!!

them dice is sweet , I rolled 7 out the doe :biggrin: !!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 27 2009, 08:50 AM~15479038
> *93  !  that  62  is  clean !  And  its  cool  to  see  them  ant's  in  use !
> *


THANKS MINI!! THE OTHER SET YOU SENT WITH THEM WILL BE USED IN MY NEXT BUILD  THANKS AGAIN EVERYBODY!! :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 27 2009, 06:47 AM~15479625
> *Them pinstripes look real good on the Poncho homie !
> 
> The group shot looks like a car show !
> 
> Nice rides !
> *


thanks!!


----------



## chevyguy97

CALLING ALL DYNASY M.C.C MEMBERS, I NEED YOUR VOTES. IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO HELP PLEASE GO TO MINITRUCKINWEB.COM AND VOTE FOR CHEVYGUY97,when u go to the web site. look on the home page and u will see a pic of a cut up blazer and it will read ROUND 3 SUMMERY. just click on that and the next page u can vote for CHEVYGUY97 PLEASE. thanks.


----------



## chevyguy97

http://www.minitruckinweb.com/webonly/1027...mary/index.html
this is the link to the contest for minitruckinweb.com.


----------



## [email protected]

you got my vote brother  


rides look real good


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 29 2009, 09:03 AM~15501646
> *you got my vote brother
> rides look real good
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

X3


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Oct 29 2009, 08:15 AM~15501481
> *http://www.minitruckinweb.com/webonly/1027...mary/index.html
> this is the link to the contest for minitruckinweb.com.
> *


LOOKING GOOD BRO!! GOT MY VOTE!!


----------



## hocknberry

whats up Dynasty, i'm the new recruit to the club! Bryan... thanks for the invite! i been tryin to post pics, i've done it 4 times and my pics won't post?! so i will just post a couple for now so 100 pics don't over load the thread and try again later
























































more to come later, what's up family!!!


----------



## [email protected]

welcome to the family big dawg


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 29 2009, 09:03 PM~15510038
> *welcome to the family big dawg
> *


thanks tony soprano! LOL glad 2 be here!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

just made, its an af144 asanti wheel


----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 30 2009, 12:03 AM~15510038
> *welcome to the family big dawg
> *



X-2, GOOD TO HAVE U ON THE TEAM :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

i want to thank u all for your support on the votes. it's realy cool that ya'll support your club bro's like that. it means a lot. THANKS.


----------



## [email protected]

no need to thank us bro, we should be thankin you for reppin dynasty like that


----------



## chevyguy97

well thanks. i will do my best to keep the quality up on my end for this club.


----------



## [email protected]

lets get a roll call fellas  how many we got now?



1. [email protected] - pittsburgh p.a. :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 30 2009, 08:04 AM~15512516
> *lets get a roll call fellas   how many we got now?
> 1. [email protected] - pittsburgh p.a. :biggrin:
> 2.just_a-doodz-S.C.
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 29 2009, 10:52 PM~15509926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice builds homie !!!!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 30 2009, 05:10 PM~15513180
> *Nice builds homie !!!!!!!
> *


 x2


----------



## [email protected]

lets get a roll call fellas how many we got now?
1. [email protected] - pittsburgh p.a. 
2.just_a-doodz-S.C.


----------



## regalistic

lets get a roll call fellas how many we got now?
1. [email protected] - pittsburgh p.a. 
2.just_a-doodz-S.C. 
3. Regalistic- Cincinati OH


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

lets get a roll call fellas how many we got now?
1. [email protected] - pittsburgh p.a. 
2.just_a-doodz-S.C. 
3. Regalistic- Cincinati OH
4, 93FULLSIZE- LIMA OHIO


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lets get a roll call fellas how many we got now?
1. [email protected] - pittsburgh p.a. 
2. just_a-doodz-S.C. 
3. Regalistic- Cincinati OH
4. 93FULLSIZE- LIMA OHIO
5. CNDYBLU66SS- Columbia, MO


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 30 2009, 02:10 PM~15515540
> *lets get a roll call fellas how many we got now?
> 1. [email protected] - pittsburgh p.a.
> 2.just_a-doodz-S.C.
> 3. Regalistic- Cincinati OH
> 4, 93FULLSIZE- LIMA OHIO
> *



Ah hell there goes the neighborhood.. LMAO...


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 30 2009, 10:19 PM~15515595
> *lets get a roll call fellas how many we got now?
> 1. [email protected] - pittsburgh p.a.
> 2. just_a-doodz-S.C.
> 3. Regalistic- Cincinati OH
> 4. 93FULLSIZE- LIMA OHIO
> 5. CNDYBLU66SS- Columbia, MO
> 6  DJ-ROY
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Oct 30 2009, 04:24 PM~15515632
> *Ah hell there goes the neighborhood.. LMAO...
> *




i was thinkin the same thing when that rif raf from cincy posted lol :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

1. [email protected] - pittsburgh p.a. 
2. just_a-doodz-S.C. 
3. Regalistic- Cincinati OH
4. 93FULLSIZE- LIMA OHIO
5. CNDYBLU66SS- Columbia, MO
6. DJ-Roy
7. Trendsetta - Indy


----------



## josh 78

1. [email protected] - pittsburgh p.a. 
2. just_a-doodz-S.C. 
3. Regalistic- Cincinati OH
4. 93FULLSIZE- LIMA OHIO
5. CNDYBLU66SS- Columbia, MO
6. DJ-Roy
7. Trendsetta - Indy 
8. josh 78


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 30 2009, 04:46 PM~15515746
> *i was thinkin the same thing when that rif raf from cincy posted lol :biggrin:
> *


ha ha ha... and damn proud of it. just wait til after my b day bash tonight and there maybe nothing left :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Oct 30 2009, 06:38 PM~15516478
> *ha ha ha... and damn proud of it.  just wait til after my b day bash tonight and there maybe nothing left :biggrin:
> *






:biggrin: happy birthday bro :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

1. [email protected] - pittsburgh p.a. 
2. just_a-doodz-S.C. 
3. Regalistic- Cincinati OH
4. 93FULLSIZE- LIMA OHIO
5. CNDYBLU66SS- Columbia, MO
6. DJ-Roy
7. Trendsetta - Indy 
8. josh 78
9. COAST2COAST - VA


----------



## chevyguy97

1. [email protected] - pittsburgh p.a. 
2. just_a-doodz-S.C. 
3. Regalistic- Cincinati OH
4. 93FULLSIZE- LIMA OHIO
5. CNDYBLU66SS- Columbia, MO
6. DJ-Roy
7. Trendsetta - Indy 
8. josh 78
9. COAST2COAST - VA 
10. CHEVYGUY97--WYNNE AR


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Oct 30 2009, 06:06 PM~15516671
> *1. [email protected] - pittsburgh p.a.
> 2. just_a-doodz-S.C.
> 3. Regalistic- Cincinati OH
> 4. 93FULLSIZE- LIMA OHIO
> 5. CNDYBLU66SS- Columbia, MO
> 6. DJ-Roy
> 7. Trendsetta - Indy
> 8. josh 78
> 9. COAST2COAST - VA
> 10. CHEVYGUY97--WYNNE AR
> *


11 old low&slo east jablip MD


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Oct 30 2009, 07:06 PM~15516671
> *1. [email protected] - pittsburgh p.a.
> 2. just_a-doodz-S.C.
> 3. Regalistic- Cincinati OH
> 4. 93FULLSIZE- LIMA OHIO
> 5. CNDYBLU66SS- Columbia, MO
> 6. DJ-Roy
> 7. Trendsetta - Indy
> 8. josh 78
> 9. COAST2COAST - VA
> 10. CHEVYGUY97--WYNNE AR
> 11 old low&slo east jablip MD
> *


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 30 2009, 07:02 PM~15518010
> *
> *


SlammdSonoma Georgia
damnit im 12th...lol! but i got high speed now bitches!

i was just flippin thru Minitruckin & realized, 2 of our newbies are in the very pages of that mag...Chevyguy & hocknberry....wtg guys...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 30 2009, 10:09 PM~15518057
> *SlammdSonoma Georgia
> damnit im 12th...lol!  but i got high speed now bitches!
> 
> i was just flippin thru Minitruckin & realized, 2 of our newbies are in the very pages of that mag...Chevyguy & hocknberry....wtg guys...
> *





copy and past foo lol, i did it for greg, but you are new school, you know better lol  


keep the list goin, i wanna see where we are at member wise


----------



## SlammdSonoma

1. [email protected] - pittsburgh p.a. 
2. just_a-doodz-S.C. 
3. Regalistic- Cincinati OH
4. 93FULLSIZE- LIMA OHIO
5. CNDYBLU66SS- Columbia, MO
6. DJ-Roy
7. Trendsetta - Indy 
8. josh 78
9. COAST2COAST - VA 
10. CHEVYGUY97--WYNNE AR
11 old low&slo east jablip MD
12 SlammdSonoma Lookout Mtn, GA


happy now you lazy ass yankee? LOL


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 30 2009, 10:19 PM~15518118
> *1. [email protected] - pittsburgh p.a.
> 2. just_a-doodz-S.C.
> 3. Regalistic- Cincinati OH
> 4. 93FULLSIZE- LIMA OHIO
> 5. CNDYBLU66SS- Columbia, MO
> 6. DJ-Roy
> 7. Trendsetta - Indy
> 8. josh 78
> 9. COAST2COAST - VA
> 10. CHEVYGUY97--WYNNE AR
> 11 old low&slo east jablip MD
> 12 SlammdSonoma Lookout Mtn, GA
> happy now you lazy ass yankee?  LOL
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevyguy97




----------



## [email protected]

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: chevyguy97, *regalistic*




shouldnt you be out drinkin or some scheeeit?


----------



## chevyguy97

i'm posting up pic's of the models i did for round 3 model build off on minitruckinweb.com. i turned and ex-cab into a 4-door dually, built a layed out escalade and turned a 4-door tahoe into a 2-door tahoe and painted it like the A-TEAM van.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Oct 30 2009, 10:42 PM~15518309
> *i'm posting up pic's of the models i did for round 3 model build off on minitruckinweb.com. i turned and ex-cab into a 4-door dually, built a layed out escalade and turned a 4-door tahoe into a 2-door tahoe and painted it like the A-TEAM van.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice looking builds.


----------



## chevyguy97

here is a pic of the dually before i painted it orange. i primed it white first, so that the orange would be brighter onit. it did not look bad white. lol


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 30 2009, 07:19 PM~15518118
> *1. [email protected] - pittsburgh p.a.
> 2. just_a-doodz-S.C.
> 3. Regalistic- Cincinati OH
> 4. 93FULLSIZE- LIMA OHIO
> 5. CNDYBLU66SS- Columbia, MO
> 6. DJ-Roy
> 7. Trendsetta - Indy
> 8. josh 78
> 9. COAST2COAST - VA
> 10. CHEVYGUY97--WYNNE AR
> 11 old low&slo east jablip MD
> 12 SlammdSonoma Lookout Mtn, GA
> happy now you lazy ass yankee?  LOL
> *


1. [email protected] - pittsburgh p.a. 
2. just_a-doodz-S.C. 
3. Regalistic- Cincinati OH
4. 93FULLSIZE- LIMA OHIO
5. CNDYBLU66SS- Columbia, MO
6. DJ-Roy
7. Trendsetta - Indy 
8. josh 78
9. COAST2COAST - VA 
10. CHEVYGUY97--WYNNE AR
11 old low&slo east jablip MD
12 SlammdSonoma Lookout Mtn, GA
13.Hocknberry-Denver,Co.


----------



## hocknberry

k, i'll try postin up some more pics here, i thought i had more in photobucket than i actually do, i don't really have many finished builds, i was gonna dump my wip's on ebay and just give on building, then i saw the mini truckin mag build of and found LIL and it saved my model career! lol, now i'm in Dynasty! :biggrin: but anywayz, here goes........


----------



## [email protected]

im sorry, that hardbody is one bad ass whip bro  



i still have a 1/20 scale dime i got off mini, that i have to get back to here soon, and im guessin ima have to fab my own frame an shit, so ill be hittin you up for sure  


what size plastic you use?
whats a good way to get them smooth bends?

and so on lol


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 30 2009, 09:14 PM~15519012
> *im sorry, that hardbody is one bad ass whip bro
> i still have a 1/20 scale dime i got off mini, that i have to get back to here soon, and im guessin ima have to fab my own frame an shit, so ill be hittin you up for sure
> what size plastic you use?
> whats a good way to get them smooth bends?
> 
> and so on lol
> *


i got a few 1/20's of all makes! i love em cuz the dub wheels fit so well!!! for box frame i use the#188 .125x.188 styrene and for the monster notch i used round tube. for the tube bend i heat it with a candle and quickly bend to shape before it cools off, literally like 15 seconds! for the box rod, i have a needle nose plyers i ground the teeth off of so its smooth and just clamp down and bend to shape, same with the support rod the brodge the monster notch together, u need help with tips or maybe to build u one, i'm down boss, hit me up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

fo sho  ill have to get some pics up of what i got done so far on the body, not much as of late, bit i got the roll pan smoothed out and the wheel wells cut out in the bed, still gotta make some tubs for it and ill have to run out to the hobby shop for some plastic stock and give that shit a try with the frame work  

and i have a 1/20 scale camaro ss for a motor too :biggrin: i think that might make its way into the dime as well :biggrin: :biggrin: 


and them dub wheels fit perfect on them 1/20 scale shitz, i do agree


----------



## hocknberry

some more pics


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 30 2009, 09:26 PM~15519130
> *fo sho   ill have to get some pics up of what i got done so far on the body, not much as of late, bit i got the roll pan smoothed out and the wheel wells cut out in the bed, still gotta make some tubs for it and ill have to run out to the hobby shop for some plastic stock and give that shit a try with the frame work
> 
> and i have a 1/20 scale camaro ss for a motor too :biggrin:  i think that might make its way into the dime as well :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> and them dub wheels fit perfect on them 1/20 scale shitz, i do agree
> *


sweet i didn't know there was a 1/20 camaro? i've only seen trucks and suv's in 1/20, do they have a 1/20 vette?! that would make for some kick ass parts for a build!! i'll have to go look for that camaro, i'd love to have a v8 to drop in a mini truck!


----------



## [email protected]

yea its a red camaro ss vert, ill rob the motor, and build the camaro curbside or some scheeeit lol who knows

but yea, i have 2 blazers, 2 dimes 1 box dime, and a camaro ss in 1/20scale 



i need a nissan tho bad!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 30 2009, 09:37 PM~15519205
> *yea its a red camaro ss vert, ill rob the motor, and build the camaro curbside or some scheeeit lol who knows
> 
> but yea, i have 2 blazers, 2 dimes 1 box dime, and a camaro ss in 1/20scale
> i need a nissan tho bad!
> *


i think i got like 3 of them?! at least 2! no frame or suspention though. i got 5 dimes, i explorer, 4 hardbodies, 3 toyotas all 1/20 on ebay as a "junk yard lot" auction cuz they all had no frame or suspention, for $15! i think i payed more for shipping than the auction!!! LOL


----------



## hocknberry

here's some pics of what i have left in photobucket
some hot wheels
























a dub remote control








some WIP's
















































started to build a ls clipped elco, then i found resin ls kit and gave on this one, has monte front clip and doors


----------



## hocknberry

last of photobucket pics
2 more hotwheels
















and a couple of older builds and a couple of WIP's
































































3 ex cab's CHEVYGUY97 im sure will crack a smile for
























some scratch built cylinders i always put on my juiced lows


----------



## hocknberry

and 2 of my many 1:1's that r waitin for there time 2 shine


----------



## chevyguy97

i like that lime green dually. mad skills on the hot wheels. i need to post up pic's of my hot wheels. welcome to DYNASTY. glad u could join us.
i thought after the model contest on minitruckin i would be done with models again too. but lil and dynasty saved my model career too.

hay hock at anytime u want to sale one or all of them duallys i will buy them, just let me know FIRST. i love dually models. and i need them.


----------



## DJ-ROY

^^Nice cylinders


----------



## hocknberry

thanks DJ-Roy, and chevyguy-u got a PM


----------



## [email protected]

hock, heres the 1/20 scale dime, ive got the bed pretty much smooth, gotta get shit done on the inside of the bed tho, and try makein a frame for this shit lol and i stress try


----------



## [email protected]

i wish i could get that front to lay out better, but the wheel is already sittin on the inside top of the fender


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 31 2009, 10:10 PM~15526034
> *hock, heres the 1/20 scale dime, ive got the bed pretty much smooth, gotta get shit done on the inside of the bed tho, and try makein a frame for this shit lol and i stress try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those wheels fit that dime PERFECT!!! i like the roll pan, u didn't like the played out vette tails huh?! :biggrin: just a heads up, ur gonna be doin some styrene/bondo work for the rear tubs, not 2 talk shit, but u cut out too much on the inner bed fenders, so ur gonna have to put ur tub in and fill in the "square cut" with styrene and some mud.


----------



## hocknberry

for the front wheels.... can u give the wheel a little toe in, that might let the cab lay a little?! if it don't work and u are dead set on gettin those rockers on the ground, i'd like 2 have those wheels (hence, starting the trade thing)! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 1 2009, 07:10 AM~15526034
> *hock, heres the 1/20 scale dime, ive got the bed pretty much smooth, gotta get shit done on the inside of the bed tho, and try makein a frame for this shit lol and i stress try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


^^^^^SICK PROJECTS.........


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 25 2009, 09:24 PM~15461231
> *^
> 
> CADILLAC BROUGHAM DY-NASTY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 1 2009, 02:28 AM~15526504
> *those wheels fit that dime PERFECT!!! i like the roll pan, u didn't like the played out vette tails huh?!  :biggrin:  just a heads up, ur gonna be doin some styrene/bondo work for the rear tubs, not 2 talk shit, but u cut out too much on the inner bed fenders, so ur gonna have to put ur tub in and fill in the "square cut" with styrene and some mud.
> *





yea i was gonna smooth out the bed sides with sheet plastic, and re-cut them for the wheels to sit in, but i kinda wanted to make the whole bed smooth, so i dont know, a little bit of work, my big thing right now is the frame  

oh and i have another set of them wheels too :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 1 2009, 09:25 AM~15527179
> *^^^^^SICK PROJECTS.........
> *




thanks brother :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Sick builds homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


X 2 !


----------



## regalistic

JEFF


----------



## regalistic

jeff i diggin that s 10


----------



## kykustoms

it was a nice day so i felt like painting a lil so i pulled out the 67 imp i started awhile ago did some simple grafix just messin around a lil


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin: 
FINISHED THESE UP THIS WEEKEND


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Nov 1 2009, 04:57 PM~15529128
> *it was a nice day so i felt like painting a lil so i pulled out the 67 imp i started awhile ago did some simple grafix just messin around a lil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IM FEELIN THIS BRO!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Nov 1 2009, 11:53 PM~15529403
> *:biggrin:
> FINISHED THESE UP THIS WEEKEND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice :0 :cheesy:  


Were did you get those pinstripe decals ?they look sick....


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Nov 1 2009, 10:57 PM~15529128
> *it was a nice day so i felt like painting a lil so i pulled out the 67 imp i started awhile ago did some simple grafix just messin around a lil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Clean and nice paint homie   

Dont forget the tape on the hood bro


----------



## Marcos Cruz

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 1 2009, 04:14 PM~15529846
> *Clean and nice paint homie
> 
> Dont forget the tape on the hood bro
> *


Looks cool man!!!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 1 2009, 12:10 AM~15526034
> *hock, heres the 1/20 scale dime, ive got the bed pretty much smooth, gotta get shit done on the inside of the bed tho, and try makein a frame for this shit lol and i stress try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's gonna be sick Jeff.


----------



## kykustoms

damn i didnt even notice that last piece good lookin out


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Nov 2 2009, 02:09 AM~15530211
> *damn i didnt even notice that last piece good lookin out
> *



Nice pattern on that Homie..

It happend to me lots of times....  

Carefully remove that tape if you already cleared that ..


----------



## cruzinlow

hellz ya homies them rides are lookin sweet up in here ...NICE WORK.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jantrix

Wow. Some great work goin on here. Fantastic builds.

1. [email protected] - pittsburgh p.a. 
2. just_a-doodz-S.C. 
3. Regalistic- Cincinati OH
4. 93FULLSIZE- LIMA OHIO
5. CNDYBLU66SS- Columbia, MO
6. DJ-Roy
7. Trendsetta - Indy 
8. josh 78
9. COAST2COAST - VA 
10. CHEVYGUY97--WYNNE AR
11 old low&slo east jablip MD
12 SlammdSonoma Lookout Mtn, GA
13. Jantrix


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Nov 1 2009, 07:29 PM~15529962-->
> 
> 
> 
> That's gonna be sick Jeff.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regalistic_@Nov 1 2009, 02:39 PM~15528548
> *jeff i diggin that s 10
> *




thanks fellas, its comein along slowly but surely, just like 15 other projects right about now lol :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Nov 2 2009, 11:50 AM~15534844
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice Impala homie..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Nov 2 2009, 05:50 AM~15534844
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





bitch is clean bro :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ill add some of mine up.

An ole rag i just couldnt leave in the box, i traded out the front bumper to get it more 1:1ish.








As well a sneak peek of what im screwin with...wheels are such a bitch to find for that right paint job, otherwise this one would be done.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

and a condensed collection of revamped pics of the Xplorer..

i didnt like the setup i had underneath, so i redid it, so its not complete YET.
































I still gotta paint in the skulls eyes a red shade...all of the rear of the truck inside was pearl white...its now two-toned.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

and youll remeber this as either the "Make a wish" replica truck..or as the murdered out F-1....in any case its gotten an attitude adjustment--and a fucking sinister one at that.

































yeap..thats a supercharged lightning on a F-1 frame..lol.









the wheels i snagged off a diecrap Lambo Murcielago, came with two sets..black with the alum. lip and chrome of the same set.


----------



## FrameDragger

Rides look sic Bro


----------



## chevyguy97

i like that skull on that xplorer speeker box slammd. beleave it or not i was going to add a skull to the speeker box in that chevy im doing for the DYNASTY build off. but i may not now. caues i don't what ya to think im copying your builds, caues i already copyed the tail gate. lol.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 2 2009, 11:11 PM~15542889
> *and youll remeber this as either the "Make a wish" replica truck..or as the murdered out F-1....in any case its gotten an attitude adjustment--and a fucking sinister one at that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeap..thats a supercharged lightning on a F-1 frame..lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





this bitch is bad as fawk!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

X 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

1. [email protected] - pittsburgh p.a. 
2. just_a-doodz-S.C. 
3. Regalistic- Cincinati OH
4. 93FULLSIZE- LIMA OHIO
5. CNDYBLU66SS- Columbia, MO
6. DJ-Roy
7. Trendsetta - Indy 
8. josh 78
9. COAST2COAST - VA 
10. CHEVYGUY97--WYNNE AR
11 old low&slo east jablip MD
12 SlammdSonoma Lookout Mtn, GA
13. Jantrix
14.Tequila Sunrise-ontario cali


----------



## Trendsetta 68

What up homies ! Dynasty puttin' it down!!!!!!!





Just got through foiling the 6t3 ! 

Started on the chassis, now it's about down and the engine is done too!

The interior will be started on tonight.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

THATS SIK HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

it is! one of the baddest treys i done seen too!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 3 2009, 05:30 PM~15550719
> *it is! one of the baddest treys i done seen too!
> *





truth :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

THANKS HOMIES










I apprecitate fellas !


----------



## kykustoms

1. [email protected] - pittsburgh p.a. 
2. just_a-doodz-S.C. 
3. Regalistic- Cincinati OH
4. 93FULLSIZE- LIMA OHIO
5. CNDYBLU66SS- Columbia, MO
6. DJ-Roy
7. Trendsetta - Indy 
8. josh 78
9. COAST2COAST - VA 
10. CHEVYGUY97--WYNNE AR
11 old low&slo east jablip MD
12 SlammdSonoma Lookout Mtn, GA
13. Jantrix
14.Tequila Sunrise-ontario cali 
15.kykustoms owensboro,ky


----------



## hocknberry

1. [email protected] - pittsburgh p.a. 
2. just_a-doodz-S.C. 
3. Regalistic- Cincinati OH
4. 93FULLSIZE- LIMA OHIO
5. CNDYBLU66SS- Columbia, MO
6. DJ-Roy
7. Trendsetta - Indy 
8. josh 78
9. COAST2COAST - VA 
10. CHEVYGUY97--WYNNE AR
11 old low&slo east jablip MD
12 SlammdSonoma Lookout Mtn, GA
13. Jantrix
14.Tequila Sunrise-ontario cali 
15.kykustoms owensboro,ky
16. Hocknberry-Denver, CO


----------



## chevyguy97

I'M TELLING EVERYONE TO JUMP OVER TO ( POOHBEARS RIDES ) AND CHECK OUT THIS 10YEAR OLD BOYS MODELS. man it's nice to see someone this young with that much passion for building model cars. some of his builds look better then mine. just check it out and you will be as amazed as i was.


----------



## aztek_warrior

1. [email protected] - pittsburgh p.a. 
2. just_a-doodz-S.C. 
3. Regalistic- Cincinati OH
4. 93FULLSIZE- LIMA OHIO
5. CNDYBLU66SS- Columbia, MO
6. DJ-Roy
7. Trendsetta - Indy 
8. josh 78
9. COAST2COAST - VA 
10. CHEVYGUY97--WYNNE AR
11 old low&slo east jablip MD
12 SlammdSonoma Lookout Mtn, GA
13. Jantrix
14.Tequila Sunrise-ontario cali 
15.kykustoms owensboro,ky
16. Hocknberry-Denver, CO
17. Aztek_warrior---MN


----------



## DJ-ROY

LAC FOUR DOOR .

DY-NASTY   


Playtime is over...18 battery,s 3pump set up...


----------



## [email protected]

that caddy is tooo sick! real nice work on that 4 door roy


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 6 2009, 08:00 AM~15580151
> *LAC FOUR DOOR .
> 
> DY-NASTY
> Playtime is over...18 battery,s  3pump set up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Disclaimer* I dont know anything about the proper body lines etc on a 1:1 Caddy like that ....BUT If it is even close to being right....someone should do it in resin.Id buy a couple.If it just needs a few tweeks....make it happen then cast it.

I love it.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Nov 6 2009, 04:14 PM~15580417
> **Disclaimer* I dont know anything about the proper body lines etc on a 1:1 Caddy like that ....BUT If it is even close to being right....someone should do it in resin.Id buy a couple.If it just needs a few tweeks....make it happen then cast it.
> 
> I love it.
> *


^^^^ THANKS FELLAS...   

This one will be Hoppin in Amsterdam next summer.....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 6 2009, 08:00 AM~15580151
> *LAC FOUR DOOR .
> SICK !!! :biggrin:
> 
> Thats one bad a$$ lac !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## just_a-doodz

Looks spot-on to me man.Id be so damn proud of that shit.....LOL.I think its people like you that keep this hobby alive.Mad props homie!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

LAC LOOKS GOOD BROTHER!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

DAMN THAT CADDY CAME OUT BAD ASS!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

THANKS ALLOT FOR THE COMMENT HOMIES...


New Project 

CHEVY 57' Rag


----------



## COAST2COAST

SICK WORK ON THE LAC , CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT U DO WITH THE 57!


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 7 2009, 06:43 AM~15590227
> *THANKS ALLOT FOR THE COMMENT HOMIES...
> New Project
> 
> CHEVY 57' Rag
> 
> 
> *


thats badass laying rockers... makes me want a 57


----------



## SOLO1

i can't wait to see whatyou do to this one. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Presenting: *"Oldskool 67"*









































I know, not the best detailed underneath, but its gonna be just a show ride, not a FULL show one. got a "283" in it, all weathered, stock hubcaps, slammed as low as possible. replica of this car.


























:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 8 2009, 01:10 PM~15597999
> *Presenting: "Oldskool 67"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, not the best detailed underneath, but its gonna be just a show ride, not a FULL show one. got a "283" in it, all weathered, stock hubcaps, slammed as low as possible. replica of this car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




Great job homie !


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i been busy with xplorer...its now 99.9% done, windows back in even with authentic smoked tint in the back suv windows. Doubt i can really come to sell this fucker! I still gotta put pics in the t.v.s and add some small shit to it

Guess i need to find another truck to do as a long build--gonna snoop around for a good model this weekend at the car show im eyeballing a 1/8 scale :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 8 2009, 01:10 PM~15597999
> *Presenting: "Oldskool 67"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, not the best detailed underneath, but its gonna be just a show ride, not a FULL show one. got a "283" in it, all weathered, stock hubcaps, slammed as low as possible. replica of this car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Great work D.Ive found those wheels and I will get em out to you Monday.You certainly have come a long way.Congrats on another great build!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 8 2009, 08:10 PM~15597999
> *Presenting: "Oldskool 67"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, not the best detailed underneath, but its gonna be just a show ride, not a FULL show one. got a "283" in it, all weathered, stock hubcaps, slammed as low as possible. replica of this car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Love this one bro...


----------



## DJ-ROY

57" RAG 

Made side skirts and opened the trunk... :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Tonio, i got my package today man...looks exactly like the one i built 10+ years ago...hopefully i can get this one finished alongside the other green civic i have already. Thanks again! :biggrin: 

p.s. he literally gave me a civic hatch kit with S.A.S. wide body kit on it, i gotta finish it. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:0


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I know, not the best detailed underneath, but its gonna be just a show ride, not a FULL show one. got a "283" in it, all weathered, stock hubcaps, slammed as low as possible. replica of this car.


























:biggrin:
[/quote]

this car belongs to my friend "David Baca" :biggrin: it's clean!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i know, i was PMing him about it long before i even started the car lol. hes the one who provided the pictures to do it.


----------



## regalistic

LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS!!!


AND jEFF I THINK WE GOT A GAME ON SUNDAY......WHO DEY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 10 2009, 02:45 PM~15620844
> *LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS!!!
> AND jEFF I THINK WE GOT A GAME ON SUNDAY......WHO DEY!!!!!!!!!!
> *





yea we do!


put some plastic on it?


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 10 2009, 05:20 PM~15622633
> *yea we do!
> put some plastic on it?
> *


SURE


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 10 2009, 05:23 PM~15622669
> *SURE
> *






whatcha got? kit? 2 kits?



whatcha wanna do?


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 10 2009, 05:26 PM~15622694
> *whatcha got? kit? 2 kits?
> whatcha wanna do?
> *


PROBLE JUST ONE MY STOCK AINT QUITE AS DEEP AS  YOURS IS AT THIS POINT


----------



## SlammdSonoma

alil something i fuckin with...

































mind you i got this kit two days ago with JUST the widebody kit pieces on the car. Since then, the entire backside has been shaved, added a panel under the bodyline on the door so i dont have th shave the bodyline...just added to the bodykit some :biggrin: probably gonna cut out and add Skyline taillights to the rear of this..if not somehting smaller

and look what came outta retirement...since im doin this other civic, its gave me a idea to fuck with this ole sinister fucker again.
























hinge the doors, finish the interior and do undies...and a few other secretive shit i wanna keep silent about


----------



## SlammdSonoma

for the show i have 9 going..5 goin in under construction class, the other 4 will be in tuner or trucks. LOL

new update with the civic hatch, just got a donor car from an ole buddy of mine (its actually a very old build of mine), R34 Skyline, he chopped the top off and it has 1" of dog/cat hair/dust on it..so its become a parts car from a trade of sorts.
Now what would i want with a Skyline... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 13 2009, 12:31 AM~15650689
> *for the show i have 9 going..5 goin in under construction class, the other 4 will be in tuner or trucks.  LOL
> 
> new update with the civic hatch, just got a donor car from an ole buddy of mine (its actually a very old build of mine), R34 Skyline, he chopped the top off and it has 1" of dog/cat hair/dust on it..so its become a parts car from a trade of sorts.
> Now what would i want with a Skyline... :biggrin:
> *





im guessin you wanted that skyline for the motor? :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

Gonne make this 74" LAC a pimped out car a Flashmobile ...

More known as the SUPERFLY cars from Les Dunham..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 13 2009, 06:40 AM~15653561
> *im guessin you wanted that skyline for the motor? :biggrin:
> *



ugh..i wish--the car was a curbside...i wanted it for the taillights--and the wheels for another kit and the seats. Though i will be lookin for a skyline kit at the show for an engine. 

I cut out the taillights, they are now an added addition to the assend of my civic hatchback..and the lights themselves are frenched in deep for that weird look, the bezels are gonna be smoothed in with the body...its just badass (something i been wanting to do for nearly 10 years) :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 13 2009, 07:13 PM~15657773
> *ugh..i wish--the car was a curbside...i wanted it for the taillights--and the wheels for another kit and the seats.  Though i will be lookin for a skyline kit at the show for an engine.
> 
> I cut out the taillights, they are now an added addition to the assend of my civic hatchback..and the lights themselves are frenched in deep for that weird look, the bezels are gonna be  smoothed in with the body...its just badass (something i been wanting to do for nearly 10 years) :biggrin:
> *





YEA IT DOES SUCK THAT SOME OF THEM BAD ASS KITS DONT COME WITH MOTORS :angry: BUT FUCKIT, YOU KNOW WHAT TO DO, HANDLE YOUR BIZZ BRO


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

bahaha he said butt fuck


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 13 2009, 06:25 PM~15658491
> *YEA IT DOES SUCK THAT SOME OF THEM BAD ASS KITS DONT COME WITH MOTORS :angry:  BUT FUCKIT, YOU KNOW WHAT TO DO, HANDLE YOUR BIZZ BRO
> *


ive got a skyline engine from the tamiya kit. :biggrin: complete with exhaust etc.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

if i had it, it would go in a truck, not this build...not sure of whats goin under there but it'll be just as nice as outside..

heres what ive done from 4:30 (when i got home) til now (10:30)
*After:*

















its a lil more rounded now but works well with the widebody kit lines, also smoothed in the front grille area... :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

^^^^^^^^sick work so far !^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## SlammdSonoma

gone to the show..wish me luck!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 13 2009, 06:03 PM~15654325
> *Gonne make this 74" LAC a pimped out car a Flashmobile ...
> 
> More known as the SUPERFLY cars from Les Dunham..
> 
> *


----------



## jevries

Looks good already!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Nov 13 2009, 10:32 PM~15660040
> *^^^^^^^^sick work so far !^^^^^^^^^^^
> *



X 2 !!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

back from show..and holy shit was it fun. Had almost 700 cars on the tables..everyone of em was absolutely great looking too. I have a few pics i took but not uploaded yet. Best of show winner had a silk formed racecar and it had fiber optic lights on the dash...fucking insane detail!!! 
I didnt get awards, but DO look for *suprified* or Sgt. Copper (41 chevy truck) to be in either Scale Auto or Model Car Magazine. Suprified has been to the same show 3 different years now & this was the year it got pictured. And the copper truck is NOWHERE near close to perfect--it still had parts visible that were'nt painted..lol.

Anyways..brought home a shitload of goodies....gonna have to get down with our SoCal friends...cuz i got me a 1/16th 55 chevy nomad.
As well as:
2 sets of 19" sport tec rims
box of 1/20 parts given to me free mostly lindberg
1/20 2 door blazer
1/20 4 door blazer
1/24 80's chevy sport pickup
1/24 buick riviera (not complete kit)
1/25 ford ranger (unopened box)
pegasus 1301 chrome wheels
1/25 90 chevy c-1500 stepside
nirvana custom chevy van (orig. box started kit)
1/24 veilside fortune 01 model MR-S
1/20 Nissan king cab

All of it for around $230...highest priced thing(s) are the 1/16th nomad & the custom van


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 15 2009, 05:31 AM~15667422
> *back from show..and holy shit was it fun.  Had almost 700 cars on the tables..everyone of em was absolutely great looking too.  I have a few pics i took but not uploaded yet.  Best of show winner had a silk formed racecar and it had fiber optic lights on the dash...fucking insane detail!!!
> I didnt get awards, but DO look for *suprified* or Sgt. Copper (41 chevy truck) to be in either Scale Auto or Model Car Magazine.  Suprified has been to the same show 3 different years now & this was the year it got pictured.  And the copper truck is NOWHERE near close to perfect--it still had parts visible that were'nt painted..lol.
> 
> Anyways..brought home a shitload of goodies....gonna have to get down with our SoCal friends...cuz i got me a 1/16th 55 chevy nomad.
> As well as:
> 2 sets of 19" sport tec rims
> box of 1/20 parts given to me free mostly lindberg
> 1/20 2 door blazer
> 1/20 4 door blazer
> 1/24 80's chevy sport pickup
> 1/24 buick riviera (not complete kit)
> 1/25 ford ranger (unopened box)
> pegasus 1301 chrome wheels
> 1/25 90 chevy c-1500 stepside
> nirvana custom chevy van (orig. box started kit)
> 1/24 veilside fortune 01 model MR-S
> 1/20 Nissan king cab
> 
> All of it for around $230...highest priced thing(s) are the 1/16th nomad & the custom van
> *



^^Nice stuff


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 14 2009, 03:36 PM~15662560
> *
> *




More SUPERFLY stuff

Next are the wheelcovers on the frontfenders .


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 10 2009, 05:20 PM~15622633
> *yea we do!
> put some plastic on it?
> *


damn near game time bro...



WHO DEY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 15 2009, 01:04 PM~15670400
> *damn near game time bro...
> WHO DEY!!!!!!!!!!!
> *







9-6 at the half, no cedric benson, and no troy polamalu, so the rest of the game will be real good!


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 15 2009, 03:42 PM~15671239
> *9-6 at the half, no cedric benson, and no troy polamalu, so the rest of the game will be real good!
> *


PM ing you my addy....haha


hella of a game though bro, think we may just meet again
:biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

who dey e :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 15 2009, 05:09 PM~15671727
> *who day e :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *






YOUZA BROWNS FAN LOL


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 15 2009, 05:09 PM~15671727
> *who day e :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


got to love this 5-0 in the division, swept steelers and ravens and about to do the same to the browns..... i been a BIG fan for over 25 years and damn this feels good :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 15 2009, 05:16 PM~15671768
> *got to love this 5-0 in the division, swept steelers and ravens and about to do the same to the browns..... i been a BIG fan for over 25 years and damn this feels good :biggrin:
> *






1ST TIME SENCE 92 YOU GUYS SWEPT UP LOL


10 TIMES WE SWEPT YOU, 2 TIMES YOU GUYS SWEPT US  


BUT THAT SHOULD BE IT FOR US, THERE MIGHT BE A WILD CARD IN IT FOR US, BUT IF WE LOSE ONE OR 2 MORE WITH THE CHARGERS PLAYIN GOOD, IT DONT LOOK GOOD


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 15 2009, 05:19 PM~15671784
> *1ST TIME SENCE 92 YOU GUYS SWEPT UP LOL
> 10 TIMES WE SWEPT YOU, 2 TIMES YOU GUYS SWEPT US
> BUT THAT SHOULD BE IT FOR US, THERE MIGHT BE A WILD CARD IN IT FOR US, BUT IF WE LOSE ONE OR 2 MORE WITH THE CHARGERS PLAYIN GOOD, IT DONT LOOK GOOD
> *


i am so so sad about that :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 15 2009, 05:19 PM~15671784
> *1ST TIME SENCE 92 YOU GUYS SWEPT UP LOL
> 10 TIMES WE SWEPT YOU, 2 TIMES YOU GUYS SWEPT US
> BUT THAT SHOULD BE IT FOR US, THERE MIGHT BE A WILD CARD IN IT FOR US, BUT IF WE LOSE ONE OR 2 MORE WITH THE CHARGERS PLAYIN GOOD, IT DONT LOOK GOOD
> *


 :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 15 2009, 05:27 PM~15671845
> *i am so so sad about that :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





lol shut up E :biggrin: you guys keep playin good, and make the playoffs, and you wont see past indy or new england lol


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 15 2009, 12:51 PM~15669467
> *More SUPERFLY stuff
> 
> Next are the wheelcovers on the frontfenders .
> 
> 
> *



Next is more overdetailing... :biggrin: the classic silver Goddess on the hood,
Custom Landau bars on the sides ,Deck strap on the trunk,more detail on the Classic headlamps more chrome..


----------



## kykustoms

thats lookin crazy roy i like it nice work


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 16 2009, 09:10 AM~15677732
> *
> 
> 
> *






I'm diggin' that homie !


----------



## DJ-ROY

Thanks Homies...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thats wild as hell..cool ass caddy man!


----------



## tequila sunrise

sold the green caddy


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 16 2009, 11:23 PM~15685075
> *thats wild as hell..cool ass caddy man!
> *





x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 16 2009, 09:10 AM~15677732
> *Next is more overdetailing... :biggrin:  the classic silver Goddess on the hood,
> Custom Landau bars on the sides ,Deck strap on the trunk,more detail on the Classic headlamps more chrome..
> 
> 
> *


NOW THATS PIMPIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THATS COOL AS HELL THERE SUPERFLY !!!


----------



## [email protected]

well brothers :biggrin: we have added another great builder to the club  


*PTMAN2002*




welcome to the club mikey :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

PTMAN2002


Welcome to the fam homie !


----------



## kykustoms

welcome ptman


----------



## ptman2002

im here guys. kykustoms = jake fogle??? if thats you i remember you from scale auto from along time ago man. i think my name on there is miketn05, remember?


----------



## [email protected]

ok fellas!


heres whats up for the new year comein up!

ive been tossin around some ideahs for the club for 2010.

i was thinkin about doing a plaque hand oout at the end of 2010 for certin things (to be determined) like best motor, best interior.best paint, best hydro set up, to name a few  

but the obsticle in the way is that in order to do that, i might need to collect like 5-10 bucks twice a year from the people that want to be apart of it  

i would collect the money and have the plaques made, and will keep track of money and from who  

this is just an ideah for now, i just wanna see what everyone would think about it, before i gave it further thought  

like i said, it would be 5-10 bucks at the most depending on how many people wanna take part in it, but 5-10 bucks in feb. and the 5-10 bucks in aug. and the plaques would be made and ready for the end of the year  


all feed back welcome, i wanna know what you guys think of the ideah


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 17 2009, 01:14 PM~15690531
> *ok fellas!
> heres whats up for the new year comein up!
> 
> ive been tossin around some ideahs for the club for 2010.
> 
> i was thinkin about doing a plaque hand oout at the end of 2010 for certin things (to be determined) like best motor, best interior.best paint, best hydro set up, to name a few
> 
> but the obsticle in the way is that in order to do that, i might need to collect like 5-10 bucks twice a year from the people that want to be apart of it
> 
> i would collect the money and have the plaques made, and will keep track of money and from who
> 
> this is just an ideah for now, i just wanna see what everyone would think about it, before i gave it further thought
> 
> like i said, it would be 5-10 bucks at the most depending on how many people wanna take part in it, but 5-10 bucks in feb. and the 5-10 bucks in aug. and the plaques would be made and ready for the end of the year
> all feed back welcome, i wanna know what you guys think of the ideah
> *


IM DOWN WITH THAT JEFF...EVEN THOU ILL NEVER RECIEVE ANYTHING  JK HOMIE BUT YEA IM DOWN WITH THAT



WELCOME TO THE FAMILIA PTMAN2002!!![/COLOR]


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 17 2009, 03:33 PM~15691948
> *IM DOWN WITH THAT JEFF...EVEN THOU ILL NEVER RECIEVE ANYTHING   JK HOMIE BUT YEA IM DOWN WITH THAT
> WELCOME TO THE FAMILIA PTMAN2002!!![/COLOR]
> *





hey you never know bro, we could do another rookie of the year again  so make sure you put in 100% on everything you build (quality over quantity)


----------



## DJ-ROY

PTMAN2002


Welcome  



Good idea Jeff...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 17 2009, 04:51 PM~15692655
> *PTMAN2002
> Welcome
> Good idea Jeff...
> *




so you down?


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 17 2009, 10:57 PM~15692710
> *so you down?
> *



If Paypal payment is possible? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 17 2009, 04:59 PM~15692727
> *If Paypal payment is possible? :biggrin:
> *





thats perfect  


lets see what the rest of the guys think, and hopefully we can get this in motion come the new year


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 17 2009, 11:05 PM~15692772
> *thats perfect
> lets see what the rest of the guys think, and hopefully we can get this in motion come the new year
> *


----------



## ptman2002

im game jeff. 5 or 10 bucks isnt much.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

id give an extra lil bit..probably 20. money order for me. Also..can we sponser these plaques? As far as like custom paint, most mods etc..? A lil somethin extra to think on.

drop me a pm J


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Nov 17 2009, 05:15 PM~15692868
> *im game jeff.  5  or 10 bucks isnt much.
> *




nope and thats why i said 5-10 bucks, but twice a year, so all total it could be anywhere between 10-and 20 bills over the course of the whole year, but it will depend on how much the plaques cost to get made ya know  and how many people wanna do this


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 17 2009, 05:16 PM~15692882
> *id give an extra lil bit..probably 20.  money order for me.  Also..can we sponser these plaques?  As far as like custom paint, most mods etc..?  A lil somethin extra to think on.
> 
> drop me a pm J
> *





yea i was thinkin about a sponser of sorts maybe, but i will try and figure things out here in the next couple weeks  

get it up and runnin for the new year


----------



## regalistic

i be down with that


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 17 2009, 07:14 PM~15694093
> *i be down with that
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

i need to know who all would be down with the ideah of the plaques at the end of the year 2010  


let me see a show of hands for who all would be down! so i can get an ideah of how many cats and how much we will need  



[email protected] :wave:


----------



## badgas

HEY BRO RED-D FOR THE T


----------



## SlammdSonoma

[email protected] 
2. SlammdSonoma :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

[email protected] 
2. SlammdSonoma
3. 93FULLSIZE


----------



## regalistic

[email protected] 
2. SlammdSonoma
3. 93FULLSIZE
4. Regalistic


----------



## regalistic

hey jeff, what about doing club t shirts rather than the plague so that everyone who may pitch in money would get something. 

just a thought


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 18 2009, 02:50 PM~15704110
> *hey jeff, what about doing club t shirts rather than the plague so that everyone who may pitch in money would get something.
> 
> just a thought
> *



Good thought ! 




[email protected] 
2. SlammdSonoma
3. 93FULLSIZE
4. Regalistic
5.Trendsetta 68


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 16 2009, 09:57 AM~15677912
> *Thanks Homies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nice. makes me want 2 c ron o'neal as "superfly". had 2 mentioned his name. karamu house alum, cleveland,ohio.


----------



## ptman2002

im going to post up a few of my most recent builds. so here goes. check out my thread for more pics.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 18 2009, 03:50 PM~15704110
> *hey jeff, what about doing club t shirts rather than the plague so that everyone who may pitch in money would get something.
> 
> just a thought
> *





thats not a bad ideah either, but how bout this, if there is any cash left over from gettiin the plaques made, we can get the shirts made from that  

just a thought :biggrin: 



and we still only have 4 cts that wanna get in on this?


come on fellas


----------



## DJ-ROY

[email protected] 
2. SlammdSonoma
3. 93FULLSIZE
4. Regalistic
5.Trendsetta 68
6.DJ-ROY


:biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

[email protected] 
2. SlammdSonoma
3. 93FULLSIZE
4. Regalistic
5.Trendsetta 68
6.DJ-ROY
7 old low & slo

I'm in too :biggrin:


----------



## ptman2002

[email protected] 
2. SlammdSonoma
3. 93FULLSIZE
4. Regalistic
5.Trendsetta 68
6.DJ-ROY
7 old low & slo
8. ptman2002

i commented on it but i wasnt added in lol.


----------



## [email protected]

8 cats so far, we are on a roll :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 17 2009, 09:21 AM~15689274
> *well brothers :biggrin:  we have added another great builder to the club
> PTMAN2002
> welcome to the club mikey :biggrin:
> *


welcome to the club man . like the trucks you posted in here :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Nov 17 2009, 08:21 AM~15689598
> *im here guys.    kykustoms =  jake fogle???  if thats you i remember you from scale auto from along time ago man.  i think my name on there is miketn05,  remember?
> *


yup thats me and i remember you to man you do some nice work


----------



## hocknberry

im down! :biggrin: 
[email protected] 
2. SlammdSonoma
3. 93FULLSIZE
4. Regalistic
5.Trendsetta 68
6.DJ-ROY
7 old low & slo
8. ptman2002
9. hocknberry


----------



## SlammdSonoma

way to see the rookies step up into somethin like this...awesome to see guys! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 18 2009, 10:42 PM~15708342
> *way to see the rookies step up into somethin like this...awesome to see guys! :biggrin:
> *





i agree


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 18 2009, 07:38 PM~15708298
> *im down!  :biggrin:
> [email protected]
> 2. SlammdSonoma
> 3. 93FULLSIZE
> 4. Regalistic
> 5.Trendsetta 68
> 6.DJ-ROY
> 7 old low & slo
> 8. ptman2002
> 9. hocknberry
> *


10kykustoms


----------



## 503builder

> _Originally posted by SidewayzS15_@Apr 6 2008, 08:37 PM~10351001
> *Heres the pics of the caprice roadster, build topic is up now and has all the info in there. Check it out guys!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is sick! great work!


----------



## ptman2002

thanks for the compliments on my stuff everyone. im here to help this club and its members. 

one thing do you have a list of all the members? or at least who all is active members. just so i can get used to the names that are apart of this.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

still need more work!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 20 2009, 03:11 PM~15724516
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still need more work!
> *


Nice Homie


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Nov 20 2009, 07:39 AM~15724331
> *thanks for the compliments on my stuff everyone.  im here to help this club and its members.
> 
> one thing do you have a list of all the members?  or at least who all is active members.  just so i can get used to the names that are apart of this.
> *






there was a roll call of members like 3-4 pages back i think, bump it up and add your name mikey :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Nov 3 2009, 09:55 PM~15553379
> *1. [email protected] - pittsburgh p.a.
> 2. just_a-doodz-S.C.
> 3. Regalistic- Cincinati OH
> 4. 93FULLSIZE- LIMA OHIO
> 5. CNDYBLU66SS- Columbia, MO
> 6. DJ-Roy
> 7. Trendsetta - Indy
> 8. josh 78
> 9. COAST2COAST - VA
> 10. CHEVYGUY97--WYNNE AR
> 11 old low&slo east jablip MD
> 12 SlammdSonoma Lookout Mtn, GA
> 13. Jantrix
> 14.Tequila Sunrise-ontario cali
> 15.kykustoms owensboro,ky
> 16. Hocknberry-Denver, CO
> 17. Aztek_warrior---MN
> *


----------



## SlammdSonoma

theres more loomin around than 17 of us..but they are MIA...or just not giving a rats ass...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 12 2008, 10:18 PM~10640125
> *THIS IS WHAT OUR DYNASTY PLAQUES LOOK LIKE . THIS ONE IS FROM OUR S.G.V. CHAPTER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WE NEED THIS TO BE OUR PLAQUE


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 20 2009, 06:28 PM~15731550
> *WE NEED THIS TO BE OUR PLAQUE
> *


YES!!! an actual PLAQUE to be made. that would be the shit!! i'm guessing by photo etch, or if anyone knows a jeweler...thicker metal :0


----------



## [email protected]

well kustombuilder was or had the ''ok'' from bigs to go ahead and make them as a pendent, but i havent seen shit from KB in 2 years now! :angry: SO FTP


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^ yeah, it went thru..me & jeff even had a pending deal for models for one...so whatever.

If yall guys know of one cheap or willing to cut us a deal..then thats cool...thats doable.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 20 2008, 10:08 PM~11397843
> *yeah same here..i was truyin to do the 1:1, but now its a ext cab 96 dually--somethin they never built.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to be done...whenever
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^ haha...what this?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Alright fellas, i sent a PM to everyone i could think of off of the top of my head. if i forgot you let me know... and i know we cant upload avis now, but give it a day or 2 and we'll be in good shape.


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 20 2009, 11:18 PM~15732640
> *Alright fellas, i sent a PM to everyone i could think of off of the top of my head. if i forgot you let me know... and i know we cant upload avis now, but give it a day or 2 and we'll be in good shape.
> *


yeah whats up with that . I tried uploading the new dynasty avatar and couldn't


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Avitar uploading is not available untill the server is done being upgraded.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

*AVI'S ARE AVAILABLE TO UPLOAD*


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 22 2009, 11:13 PM~15745549
> *AVI'S ARE AVAILABLE TO UPLOAD
> *


----------



## regalistic

one more for the crew


----------



## caprice on dz

sweet looking builds in here. one question, is this club an invitation only club or is there an application process?


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 23 2009, 10:28 AM~15751197
> *one more for the crew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice Camino there ...


----------



## chevyguy97

ok got my avi. up loaded.


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 23 2009, 08:06 AM~15751642
> *ok got my avi. up loaded.
> *


x2


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Nov 23 2009, 03:06 AM~15751349
> *sweet looking builds in here. one question, is this club an invitation only club or is there an application process?
> *


depends on a few things...the main one that gets ya in here is that your builds be up to par with cleanliness & has a wow factor of it own. Start a thread with your builds in it..if someone from here dont ask ya to join then its not meant to be..but dont think that other clubs wont. My sig proves that point :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Nov 23 2009, 06:06 AM~15751349
> *sweet looking builds in here. one question, is this club an invitation only club or is there an application process?
> *






phil............... brother, dont mind what others here may say  




ive seen some of your builds up in toledo  and pics dont any of your rides justice bro  

so shoot me a pm and we can go from there brother


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 23 2009, 06:59 PM~15757094
> *phil............... brother, dont mind what others here may say
> ive seen some of your builds up in toledo   and pics dont any of your rides justice bro
> 
> so shoot me a pm and we can go from there brother
> *


I SECOND THAT JEFF!!!!


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 23 2009, 05:59 PM~15757094
> *phil............... brother, dont mind what others here may say
> ive seen some of your builds up in toledo   and pics dont any of your rides justice bro
> 
> so shoot me a pm and we can go from there brother
> *


I third it !!!
phil can build. saw a couple of his cars at a show in MD . real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

I appreciate the compliments guys


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Nov 24 2009, 02:51 AM~15763858
> *I third it !!!
> phil can build. saw a couple of his cars at a show in MD . real nice  :thumbsup:
> *



I 4th, 5th, and 6th it ! :biggrin: 


Alot of good builds !


----------



## tequila sunrise

more pics on my thread


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 18 2009, 11:50 AM~15704110
> *hey jeff, what about doing club t shirts rather than the plague so that everyone who may pitch in money would get something.
> 
> just a thought
> *


are we still doing this? if so, COUNT MY ASS IN!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 24 2009, 11:31 PM~15772141
> *are we still doing this? if so, COUNT MY ASS IN!!!
> *




you gotta have the paper ready when needed


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:|


----------



## kykustoms

got me some new kits today...the skyline and old vette where open but not assembled or painted the trucks where painted but assembled and the z05 was unopened but the motor and misc parts are painted for the dually lol


----------



## [email protected]

:0 what you want for that bronco :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

the bronco is the one i want the most i still cant believe i got it for 8 bucks lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Nov 25 2009, 08:20 PM~15781593
> *the bronco is the one i want the most i still cant believe i got it for 8 bucks lol
> *






lol damn you! 



hell of a score tho


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 25 2009, 06:47 PM~15781259
> *:0 what you want for that bronco  :biggrin:
> *


I got 4 of them ! You ever sale that hilux ?


----------



## tequila sunrise

let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 26 2009, 01:57 AM~15785984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know what you guys think.
> *




I'll let you know what I think !!!!!!!!!!


That booch is bad a$$ !!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry

hell yah, that bad boy came out just right!!! :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise

thanks. more patience on this build and it shows.


----------



## Jantrix

Some great building going on. Still me permanent home for Jantrix and family, so no building going on. I'm seriously jones'n though. I have come into a windfall of about 25+ new kits and CAN"T BUILD! I"m going nuts!


----------



## [email protected]

i want to welcome *06150xlt * to dynasty :biggrin: 



welcome to the family bro


----------



## 06150xlt

:wave: Thanks!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 27 2009, 12:20 PM~15796960
> *i want to welcome 06150xlt  to dynasty :biggrin:
> welcome to the family bro
> *





Welcome to the fam bro ! lots of good builds goin' on with Dynasty !

Have fun !


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 27 2009, 01:20 PM~15796960
> *i want to welcome 06150xlt  to dynasty :biggrin:
> welcome to the family bro
> *


welome bro..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

X2 Welcome


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

WELCOME HOMIE!!! :wave:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 6 2009, 07:00 AM~15580151
> *LAC FOUR DOOR .
> 
> DY-NASTY
> Playtime is over...18 battery,s  3pump set up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



bad ass bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma

we're growing by the minute guys. Only the strong will survive! Dynasty for life :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

Welcome to the club Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 06150xlt

Thanks alot guys...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

bout time ya joined the clan..congrats & wecome


----------



## chevyguy97

welcome to the family 06150xlt


----------



## chevyguy97

it was such a nice day i took the dooley outside for a photo, i think it looks good in the sun, just having some fun.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 29 2009, 03:46 AM~15807877
> *it was such a nice day i took the dooley outside for a photo, i think it looks good in the sun, just having some fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 28 2009, 08:46 PM~15807877
> *it was such a nice day i took the dooley outside for a photo, i think it looks good in the sun, just having some fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

this is my build for the DYNASTY CLUB BUILD OFF. a little outside fun.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Homies I finally finished one(at least about 90% done :biggrin: )

" '63 Ways To Die"











































 Dynasty is in the buildin' !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 28 2009, 08:46 PM~15807877
> *it was such a nice day i took the dooley outside for a photo, i think it looks good in the sun, just having some fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Perfect build for the sun ! Sweet ! :biggrin: 


Sunkist would be a kool name for it! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 28 2009, 08:47 PM~15808363
> *Perfect build for the sun ! Sweet !  :biggrin:
> Sunkist would be a kool name for it!  :biggrin:
> 
> *


hay good idea i like the name SUNKIST, thanks im going to call it that now.


----------



## hocknberry

green truck came out nice as hell matt!!!

63's patterns r killer!!
great builds goin on here! great job guys!


----------



## [email protected]

shits startin to heat up in here :biggrin: i gotta get on that 59 gasser already and quit bullshittin  


some nice rides fellas


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 28 2009, 07:41 PM~15808312
> *Homies I finally finished one(at least about 90% done :biggrin: )
> 
> " '63 Ways To Die"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dynasty is in the buildin' !
> *


Very nice build, love the patterns and color.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 29 2009, 04:20 AM~15808141
> *this is my build for the DYNASTY CLUB BUILD OFF.  a little outside fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GREAT BUILD HOMIE....


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 29 2009, 04:41 AM~15808312
> *Homies I finally finished one(at least about 90% done :biggrin: )
> 
> " '63 Ways To Die"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dynasty is in the buildin' !
> *



Very nice paintjob bro....


----------



## josh 78

This is on the bench fellas  

59  


















64  


















[/quote]


----------



## jevries

> This is on the bench fellas
> 
> 59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64


[/quote]

Sharp!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 29 2009, 07:20 AM~15811338
> *Very nice paintjob bro....
> *




Thanx for the comps DJ-Roy and everybody !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> This is on the bench fellas
> 
> 59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64


[/quote]


Them some CLEAN builds you got going homie !


----------



## chevyguy97

thanks for the comps on the truck, hope it's good enuff for the club build off.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

good enuf..pssshht. Thats tough competition in my eyes! Definitely a head turner.

here a lil something im dealin with :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

been bored and broke from buying some kits on black friday that i needed to get. (linc's and a cadillac for a guy who wants one built.) so, nothing new, just working on some builds i put away. pics in a bit!!!
good thing payday is this thurs :yes:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 30 2009, 11:51 PM~15827660
> *good enuf..pssshht.  Thats tough competition in my eyes!  Definitely a head turner.
> 
> here a lil something im dealin with :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





now that bitch is gonna look bad with them wheels buddy!

lets get a side pic


----------



## SlammdSonoma

side pic


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 30 2009, 02:05 PM~15823379
> *thanks for the comps on the truck, hope it's good enuff for the club build off.
> *


LoL "hope its good enough", come on man, u turned out a sicc ass build!!!! high five for u brutha!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 1 2009, 12:17 AM~15828014
> *LoL "hope its good enough", come on man, u turned out a sicc ass build!!!! high five for u brutha!!  :biggrin:
> *






x-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10 :biggrin: 



its a sick ass whip no matter how you look at it


----------



## chevyguy97

^5 back at ya. thanks guys just tring to do my part to rep for the club.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 1 2009, 06:41 AM~15831057
> *^5 back at ya. thanks guys just tring to do my part to rep for the club.
> *


Oh you reppin it alwright ! reppin' it well homie !  


Keep 'em commin' !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 30 2009, 10:57 PM~15827755
> *
> good thing payday is this thurs :yes:
> *



Pay day? I forgot all about them ! Unless it was a candy bar, I haven't seen one of them in almost a year !
:angry:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

forgot to pop this in here. just a small lil build between builds. i built the frame in about an hour, mostly from the mitre saw, and with a few custom cuts here & there. Also had to test out my NEW dremel--its cordless :biggrin: :biggrin: 

















24"s all away around, layin rockers with the interior tub in stock position. I do have 26"s for the back but the 24"s are peaking out thru the bed already, notched for that as well. They do fit under the hood luckily!! Paint will be on it by the weekend i hope, that is if i dont build another ranger just like it :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 3 2009, 07:23 AM~15854797
> *forgot to pop this in here.  just a small lil build between builds.  i built the frame in about an hour, mostly from the mitre saw, and with a few custom cuts here & there.  Also had to test out my NEW dremel--its cordless :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24"s all away around, layin rockers with the interior tub in stock position.  I do have 26"s for the back but the 24"s are peaking out thru the bed already, notched for that as well.  They do fit under the hood luckily!!  Paint will be on it by the weekend i hope, that is if i dont build another ranger just like it  :cheesy:  :0  :biggrin:
> *



SMOOTH


----------



## Jantrix

Oh you got my attention with this. Please tell us what else you have planned.




> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 29 2009, 01:39 AM~15809891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i actually filled in the upper bodyline tonight & sparyaed color on it..testors one coat revving red metallic. its gonna be a two-tone (been in a two-tone kick recently)with pearl white on top and a silver pinstripe.

Also sprayed some more on my 69 camaro, ran out of paint to do the rollpan, and got 2 cans of MM high gloss clear--since the walmarts DONT sell folkart anywhere here--

Gotta find some rectangle tubing for the 55 nomad, gonna scratchbuild a frame for it--i think. Would be easier that way for a stock floor bodydrop


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 25 2009, 10:57 PM~15785984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know what you guys think.
> *


any ideas on what i should name this car?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 3 2009, 09:54 PM~15864241
> *any ideas on what i should name this car?
> *




I'm still thinkin'....... :dunno:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

grape '58 maybe? :dunno:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

WANNA TO SHOW DYNASTY THAT IM REPPIN SO HERES MY FIRST BUILD AS A MEMBER............


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 3 2009, 07:54 PM~15864241
> *any ideas on what i should name this car?
> *


TRU BLUE EXTASY??


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 4 2009, 09:28 PM~15877028
> *TRU BLUE EXTASY??
> *


hey there you go!! any other ideas?


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 4 2009, 10:31 PM~15876480
> *WANNA TO SHOW DYNASTY THAT IM REPPIN SO HERES MY FIRST BUILD AS A MEMBER............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


watch out for them DYNASTY ROOKIE BOYZ. the rookies are bringing it. GOOD JOB. it looks bad ass.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 4 2009, 08:31 PM~15876480
> *WANNA TO SHOW DYNASTY THAT IM REPPIN SO HERES MY FIRST BUILD AS A MEMBER............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice 5-7!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 5 2009, 06:31 AM~15876480
> *WANNA TO SHOW DYNASTY THAT IM REPPIN SO HERES MY FIRST BUILD AS A MEMBER............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice Dynasty 57"


----------



## Trendsetta 68

x 2 ! love that engine !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 3 2009, 09:56 PM~15864269
> *I'm still thinkin'....... :dunno:
> *



How about, "Dont cha wanta Fanta?" or "Wanta Fanta?


----------



## [email protected]

is there something wrong with my computer lol, when i look at mikes 58, it looks blue to me lol, and everyones talkin about grape ape, or some crazy shit lol


and frank, that 57 is sweet!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

new addition to my ride line up, built by stilldownivlife


----------



## Siim123

Nice ass pictures!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 5 2009, 11:56 AM~15880861
> *is there something wrong with my computer lol, when i look at mikes 58, it looks blue to me lol, and everyones talkin about grape ape, or some crazy shit lol
> and frank, that 57 is sweet!
> *


it's candy cobalt blue. i need to get some outdoor shots of it when the sky clears up.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 5 2009, 01:00 PM~15881305
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new addition to my ride line up, built by stilldownivlife
> *


what color is that? who makes it? i have a caprice painted "champagne gold metallic" but it's not the one i was lookin for.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

he said its duplicolor but he forgot the name.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 5 2009, 04:00 PM~15881305
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new addition to my ride line up, built by stilldownivlife
> *



Dang thats clean!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 5 2009, 02:56 PM~15880861
> *is there something wrong with my computer lol, when i look at mikes 58, it looks blue to me lol, and everyones talkin about grape ape, or some crazy shit lol
> and frank, that 57 is sweet!
> *



Naw Dropped, it's just my old ass eyes ! :biggrin: 



Now that I concentrate, it is blue ! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i had a 86 ranger, that was viper GTS blue, under certain light (even cobalt blue does this) light like a flourescent will make it turn purple, normal light its blue...









^^ both mine out of high school :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 6 2009, 08:11 PM~15888018
> *i had a 86 ranger, that was viper GTS blue, under certain light (even cobalt blue does this) light like a flourescent will make it turn purple, normal light its blue...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ both mine out of high school :biggrin:
> *



Looks great


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 5 2009, 11:19 PM~15881463
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sick work bro...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 6 2009, 12:05 PM~15887280
> *Naw Dropped, it's just my old ass eyes ! :biggrin:
> Now that I concentrate, it is blue ! :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin: better get you a lil sum sum for that caterax lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 6 2009, 07:25 PM~15890956
> *:biggrin:  better get you a lil sum sum for that caterax lol
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 6 2009, 06:00 PM~15891356
> *:biggrin:
> *


lol got a M.J. legal card, i heard that'll clear it right up! :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

droppin bombs in here :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

lol he said droppin bombs lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 6 2009, 10:16 PM~15892811
> *lol got a M.J. legal card, i heard that'll clear it right up!  :cheesy:
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 6 2009, 10:35 PM~15893051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> droppin bombs in here :biggrin:
> *



That's gonna be sweeeeet ! What rims you goin' with?


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 7 2009, 05:35 AM~15893051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> droppin bombs in here :biggrin:
> *



Thats Slammed ....


----------



## 06150xlt

Nomad is looking good bro.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 6 2009, 08:35 PM~15893051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> droppin bombs in here :biggrin:
> *


and it begins!! :biggrin: nice start


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Dec 7 2009, 10:51 AM~15898727-->
> 
> 
> 
> That's gonna be sweeeeet ! What rims you goin' with?
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> either with the ones thats on it, or something else a tad bit flashier, but has that race look--weird combo to look for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2009, 06:28 PM~15904147
> *Nomad is looking good bro.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks man
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hocknberry_@Dec 7 2009, 07:50 PM~15905370
> *and it begins!!  :biggrin:  nice start
> *


and its got a damn long way to go too.
It got primer today & all the bodywork i did to it was spot on--so, if i dont do anything more to it, its ready for paint. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

O.K. Homies here's a little something I did for the Dynasty fam !

Hope yaw like it !















Not enough months in a year to represent all of the fam so I just picked random pics. Don't want to offend anybody :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

dude thats sick!



how much?


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 9 2009, 11:42 AM~15923344
> *O.K. Homies here's a little something I did for the Dynasty fam !
> 
> Hope yaw like it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough months in a year to represent all of the fam so I just picked random pics. Don't want to offend anybody  :biggrin:
> 
> *


you sould send me that file, and i can print some poster of it


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 9 2009, 11:48 AM~15923388
> *dude thats sick!
> how much?
> *


x2


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 9 2009, 05:42 PM~15923344
> *O.K. Homies here's a little something I did for the Dynasty fam !
> 
> Hope yaw like it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough months in a year to represent all of the fam so I just picked random pics. Don't want to offend anybody  :biggrin:
> 
> *



WOW....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## [email protected]

you need some posters on the wall and a door and your good!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

id love to buy that stuff! and i agree lol, and some graffiti on the wall. but we just suffered another job loss in the family so theres one person bringin income to the crib...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ive got a spot to build one now..hehe :biggrin: just dont know how or what.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 9 2009, 10:56 PM~15930846
> *ive got a spot to build one now..hehe :biggrin:  just dont know how or what.
> *






lol spoken like a true G right there


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 9 2009, 10:42 AM~15923344
> *O.K. Homies here's a little something I did for the Dynasty fam !
> 
> Hope yaw like it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough months in a year to represent all of the fam so I just picked random pics. Don't want to offend anybody  :biggrin:
> 
> *


That's a damn good idea there. Looks sweet.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx homies...


----------



## jimbo

Sick idea TRENDSETTA...  Your club seems tight...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 10 2009, 12:48 AM~15932518
> *Sick idea TRENDSETTA...   Your club seems tight...
> *






yiz zir! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 9 2009, 09:42 AM~15923344
> *O.K. Homies here's a little something I did for the Dynasty fam !
> 
> Hope yaw like it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough months in a year to represent all of the fam so I just picked random pics. Don't want to offend anybody  :biggrin:
> 
> *


hay i love the cal, when u make it i want one. i love it caues one of my trucks are onit. lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

It's kool homie, I got U.

I should have the revised version done by tonight.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 10 2009, 11:57 AM~15936723
> *It's kool homie, I got U.
> 
> I should have the revised version done by tonight.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Here's the revised version homies.


----------



## [email protected]

good choice for march! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 11 2009, 12:32 AM~15939415
> *good choice for march!  :biggrin:
> *



JULY is my favorit :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Dec 10 2009, 06:34 PM~15939442
> *JULY is my favorit  :biggrin:
> *





shit bro, they're all my favs brother  they all look good to me man!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

DAMN THATS TIGHT!!!! HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO LIMA????!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 10 2009, 05:32 PM~15939415
> *good choice for march!  :biggrin:
> *


that pimp got them hoes workin' in January! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 10 2009, 07:42 PM~15940680
> *shit bro, they're all my favs brother   they all look good to me man!
> *


I agree, they all are my favs! I wish it was more months so I could rep all Dynasty!

I'm glad y'all like it homies! :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 10 2009, 06:28 PM~15939366
> *Here's the revised version homies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like it bro... lets get this bad boy printed up :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 10 2009, 10:23 PM~15941777
> *like it bro... lets get this bad boy printed up :thumbsup:
> *


I SECOND THIS......2010 IS COMING QUICK AND I NEED A NEW CALENDAR!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 10 2009, 10:17 PM~15941699
> *that pimp got them hoes workin' in January! :biggrin:
> *






:biggrin: fo sho!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 10 2009, 03:28 PM~15939366
> *Here's the revised version homies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks nice bro! when are they available?! i got a spot on the wall for it! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 11 2009, 02:42 AM~15940680
> *shit bro, they're all my favs brother   they all look good to me man!
> *



True they all look SICK...


----------



## tequila sunrise

perfect for my work area!! what we should have done is do a photo contest for this. once it clears up over here i think i'll re-shoot some pics.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

that wouldnt be fair, i dont have a camera and im sure a few others dont as well


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 11 2009, 09:46 PM~15953857
> *that looks nice bro! when are they available?! i got a spot on the wall for it!  :biggrin:
> *



Thanx homie, they'll be ready when I get my new computer and printer in about a week or so.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 12 2009, 03:53 PM~15959681
> *Thanx homie, they'll be ready when I get my new computer and printer in about a week or so.
> *





:0 




hit me up bro, if you need any help or a lil cash for somethin


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 12 2009, 10:49 AM~15959106
> *that wouldnt be fair, i dont have a camera and im sure a few others dont as well
> *


true


----------



## tequila sunrise

hey i heard that some clear coats can turn a pure-white paint job into a beige tone. is this true? i was thinkin of doing a car a bright white, and if i clear it and it does change that would piss me off. 

just a random question.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 12 2009, 06:06 PM~15960620
> *hey i heard that some clear coats can turn a pure-white paint job into a beige tone. is this true? i was thinkin of doing a car a bright white, and if i clear it and it does change that would piss me off.
> 
> just a random question.
> *






i think some testors clears turn your shit white  not sure tho


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 10 2009, 02:28 PM~15939366
> *Here's the revised version homies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey guys thats a badass lookn calender  june is my month


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 12 2009, 03:53 PM~15959681
> *Thanx homie, they'll be ready when I get my new computer and printer in about a week or so.
> *


like i said bro i have access to a large format digatal printer if ya wanna go that route just let me no.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 12 2009, 02:06 PM~15960620
> *hey i heard that some clear coats can turn a pure-white paint job into a beige tone. is this true? i was thinkin of doing a car a bright white, and if i clear it and it does change that would piss me off.
> 
> just a random question.
> *


Yeah it's true if you BURY it in clear. also depends on what clear your using. Even the ones with a brown tone won't change from a couple light coats.


----------



## tequila sunrise

thanks, when the time comes i'll keep it in mind


----------



## aztek_warrior

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 10 2009, 04:28 PM~15939366
> *Here's the revised version homies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


let me know when these come out the press homie.... :thumbsup: 
like to get one for my hobby room


----------



## SlammdSonoma

heres a lil something im gonna be working on shortly. I fuzed the bodies together tonight...its rough but its there.


----------



## [email protected]

love the cheetah print dawg lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i was a pimp in the 90's im still a pimp now..LOL. Just some shit i had lyin around--actually went in one of my builds. Imagine that. :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

also, forgot to add these up
















hilux with a RX-7 rotary engine. i need hyraulic pumps for this..if not im s-build em.


----------



## [email protected]

you need a dust buster for that ranger lol


----------



## tequila sunrise




----------



## tequila sunrise

startin to finish up some old builds
still need to make a frame to mount the wheels to for this one and do the glass, and do the dash.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 13 2009, 11:06 PM~15973907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> startin to finish up some old builds
> still need to make a frame to mount the wheels to for this one and do the glass, and do the dash.
> *


this is bad ass homie!! the 66 looks killer too!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 13 2009, 08:45 PM~15972149
> *heres a lil something im gonna be working on shortly.  I fuzed the bodies together tonight...its rough but its there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is too fuckin sicc!! great idea!! i might have to bite ur syle here and start a 1/20 mini limo scraper!! i gotta go check my stock pile and see what i got! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 14 2009, 08:06 AM~15973907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> startin to finish up some old builds
> still need to make a frame to mount the wheels to for this one and do the glass, and do the dash.
> *



F.... thats SICK.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 14 2009, 03:18 AM~15975033
> *this is too fuckin sicc!! great idea!! i might have to bite ur syle here and start a 1/20 mini limo scraper!! i gotta go check my stock pile and see what i got!  :biggrin:
> *


after i get the rest of my 1/24 stuff thats in primer now pinned & done, im gonna go big for a lil bit, i can put more details into a bigger one. :biggrin: 

Ive still got a nissan hardbody 1/20 to play with as well


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 14 2009, 08:33 AM~15976200
> *after i get the rest of my 1/24 stuff thats in primer now pinned & done, im gonna go big for a lil bit, i can put more details into a bigger one. :biggrin:
> 
> Ive still got a nissan hardbody 1/20 to play with as well
> *


more detai? oh man this is gonna be bad ass!!


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 14 2009, 02:04 AM~15973885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin bad ass bro...


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Dec 14 2009, 06:53 AM~15975297
> *F.... thats SICK.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 13 2009, 08:45 PM~15972149
> *heres a lil something im gonna be working on shortly.  I fuzed the bodies together tonight...its rough but its there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats gonna be tight...i been lookin at 1/20 models on ebay i got a yota dime and a hardbody allready but i got a 1/20 vette for a v8 donor so i im thinkin either blazer or maby syclone with v8 and awd


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah i saw a cyclone and a typhoon at the show last month, but didnt get either one ---was a tad pricy! Theres usually a stockpile of 1/12 vettes & 1/12 camaros around, but didnt see anything except a fellow club guy buildin a pro-street 1/12 camaro.

After the 1/16, i wanna build a real big one...that could be fun! If i get a 1/8th, ive already got a motor built for it--Ford Cobra 427 Cobra Jet...but thats another lifetime. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

*********this depends on yalls feedback--so please tell us what you wanna see**-- in order to get these there has to be a sacrifice of a small fee towards something you may want anyways.

Depending on the person i PM'd earlier, this may go into effect--but to make window stickers for MEMBERS ONLY, use the money collected from this club project to put towards the making of the shirts, hats..etc...

If this sounds like a dooable plan, or could be tweaked a bit to support the club, please add to it.


----------



## chevyguy97

this sounds awesome, 

1 chevyguy97---matt i'm in


----------



## tequila sunrise

sounds good to me!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 15 2009, 09:12 AM~15986296
> *this sounds awesome,
> 
> 1 chevyguy97---matt  i'm in
> 2.tequila sunrise
> *



you know im down for whatever :biggrin:


----------



## relaxednoma

stranger checking in!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by relaxednoma_@Dec 15 2009, 03:48 PM~15988933
> *stranger checking in!
> *





 :dunno:  :dunno:


----------



## [email protected]

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Trendsetta 68, drnitrus




:wave:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

sounds good homie.


1 chevyguy97
2.tequila sunrise
3.Trendsetta


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

IM DOWN BUT NOT UNTIL AFTER THE HOLIDAYS!!! AND TO LET THE FAMILIA KNOW.....MY WIFE WILL BE GIVING BIRTH TO OUR DAUGHTER TOMORROW AND ILL POST A PIC WHEN SHES HERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 15 2009, 05:31 PM~15989935
> *IM DOWN BUT NOT UNTIL AFTER THE HOLIDAYS!!!  AND TO LET THE FAMILIA KNOW.....MY WIFE WILL BE GIVING BIRTH TO OUR DAUGHTER TOMORROW AND ILL POST A PIC WHEN SHES HERE!!! :biggrin:
> *





:0 congrats brother


----------



## SlammdSonoma

wtg..early xmas present for the family.. crongrats


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

THANKS ALOT BROTHERS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 15 2009, 04:31 PM~15989935
> *IM DOWN BUT NOT UNTIL AFTER THE HOLIDAYS!!!  AND TO LET THE FAMILIA KNOW.....MY WIFE WILL BE GIVING BIRTH TO OUR DAUGHTER TOMORROW AND ILL POST A PIC WHEN SHES HERE!!! :biggrin:
> *




Thats gonna be one great Christmas gift !!!

Congrats bro, and it'll be fun !


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 16 2009, 12:03 AM~15990245
> *:0  congrats brother
> *


X2

And for tha rest i,m in .


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 15 2009, 05:08 PM~15989711
> *  :dunno:    :dunno:
> *





--------------------
Scott | ///Relaxed Atmosphere Kentucky | '01 'Noma |
www.scaledreams.com - Scale Dreams - Your One Stop Shop


All you need to know.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 15 2009, 02:12 PM~15989754
> * sounds good homie.
> 1 chevyguy97
> 2.tequila sunrise
> 3.Trendsetta
> *


sounds good so far!

1 chevyguy97
2.tequila sunrise
3.Trendsetta
4.hocknberry


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 15 2009, 02:31 PM~15989935
> *IM DOWN BUT NOT UNTIL AFTER THE HOLIDAYS!!!  AND TO LET THE FAMILIA KNOW.....MY WIFE WILL BE GIVING BIRTH TO OUR DAUGHTER TOMORROW AND ILL POST A PIC WHEN SHES HERE!!! :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATS BRO!! hope all go well!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 15 2009, 10:08 PM~15992642
> *--------------------
> Scott | ///Relaxed Atmosphere Kentucky | '01 'Noma |
> www.scaledreams.com - Scale Dreams - Your One Stop Shop
> All you need to know.
> *





 still lost on that one!!  :biggrin:


----------



## relaxednoma

look earlier in the thread, I was around for a bit, hit building pretty hard and then fell off the pace.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by relaxednoma_@Dec 15 2009, 11:08 PM~15993257
> *look earlier in the thread, I was around for a bit, hit building pretty hard and then fell off the pace.
> *





well shit!!!!!! post up them pics  :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah i remember him. i wander where the hell cambo35 went to, as well as envious, sidewayzs15, jt2020---geez :uh:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 15 2009, 04:31 PM~15989935
> *IM DOWN BUT NOT UNTIL AFTER THE HOLIDAYS!!!  AND TO LET THE FAMILIA KNOW.....MY WIFE WILL BE GIVING BIRTH TO OUR DAUGHTER TOMORROW AND ILL POST A PIC WHEN SHES HERE!!! :biggrin:
> *


congrtas man


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 16 2009, 12:35 AM~15994309
> *yeah i remember him.  i wander where the hell cambo35 went to, as well as envious, sidewayzs15, jt2020---geez :uh:
> *


Don't remeber the others but wasn't sidewayz buildin a focus replica of his own car? Or was the someone else?


----------



## relaxednoma

ahh word. 

Yeah, life got a bit in the way of building. And still 90% spending all my free time on my 1:1 truck getting it ready for the january 8/9/10 indoor show here in Cincy. Smoothing all the rest of my interior plastics and painting them as well as some other misc. stuff


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 16 2009, 01:53 AM~15995240
> *Don't remeber the others but wasn't sidewayz buildin a focus replica of his own car? Or was the someone else?
> *




yea that was sidewayz


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 15 2009, 11:35 PM~15994309
> *yeah i remember him.  i wander where the hell cambo35 went to, as well as envious, sidewayzs15, jt2020---geez :uh:
> *



X2 --- :dunno:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 16 2009, 12:35 AM~15994309
> *yeah i remember him.  i wander where the hell cambo35 went to, as well as envious, sidewayzs15, jt2020---geez :uh:
> *





fuck what about westempire, and a gang of others lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 16 2009, 09:57 AM~15997132
> *fuck what about westempire, and a gang of others lol
> *



Yeah, Westempire built some sick models !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 16 2009, 11:04 AM~15997160
> *Yeah, Westempire built some sick models !
> *




truth


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by relaxednoma_@Dec 16 2009, 07:46 AM~15996628
> *ahh word.
> 
> Yeah, life got a bit in the way of building. And still 90% spending all my free time on my 1:1 truck getting it ready for the january 8/9/10 indoor show here in Cincy. Smoothing all the rest of my interior plastics and painting them as well as some other misc. stuff
> *


what part of the nati you in brother?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

sneek peak of new project:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

u donkin the 74?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 16 2009, 08:23 PM~16005852
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just lemme know when u need my address  

hit me in yahoo...


----------



## [email protected]

bahahahahaha ! hey D I heard you need Couple sets of 1301's? lol


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 17 2009, 08:18 AM~16005796
> *sneek peak of new project:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice color


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 17 2009, 03:17 PM~16011581
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks really good, more used the seein the 13's but dropped or stocked on big rollers looks good too! :biggrin: dont put too much air under her! paint looks nice 2 bro!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 17 2009, 10:06 PM~16014737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see NASON hardner in on desk ! You finially using real clear ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i been usin this stuff!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 17 2009, 10:26 PM~16015010
> *i been usin this stuff!
> *


What cars have you sprayed with it ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

all since my 68 mustang


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 17 2009, 10:29 PM~16015047
> *all since my 68 mustang
> *


everything been alright with it !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yup. depends on the smoothness of the paint underneath it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 17 2009, 10:31 PM~16015079
> *yup. depends on the smoothness of the paint underneath it.
> *



How many coats of clear you spraying and how are you mixing it !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i mix it by eyeballing it in my lil airbrush jar. i spray 2-3 sometimes 4 coats


----------



## [email protected]

*LISTEN UP FELLAS :biggrin: I WANNA WELCOME TBONE11 TO DYNASTY :biggrin:  *


SHOW HIM WHATS UP FELLAS  



its good to have you aboard tyler


----------



## chevyguy97

WELCOME TO DYNASTY M.C.C. TBONE11


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 18 2009, 02:52 PM~16018083
> *WELCOME TO DYNASTY M.C.C.  TBONE11
> *


X2 bro..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

WELCOME TO THE FAM HOMIE!




You got some sick builds ! I hope to see you at the shows so we can represent Dynasty to the fullest !

The Indy show is in May on the first saturday. It's a real big show and they need some low lows there! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## tbone11

Aaaaa! Thanks homies means alot


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tbone11_@Dec 18 2009, 10:09 AM~16018372
> *Aaaaa! Thanks homies means alot
> *





welcome to the fam. tyler  post um up homie :biggrin:


----------



## relaxednoma

I'm not a member of Dynasty but congrats man!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 17 2009, 11:21 PM~16015682
> *i mix it by eyeballing it in my lil airbrush jar. i spray 2-3 sometimes 4 coats
> *



are you using a reducer or thinner ?


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by tbone11_@Dec 18 2009, 10:09 AM~16018372
> *Aaaaa! Thanks homies means alot
> *


welcome homie


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 17 2009, 10:20 PM~16016291
> *LISTEN UP FELLAS :biggrin:  I WANNA WELCOME TBONE11 TO DYNASTY :biggrin:
> SHOW HIM WHATS UP FELLAS
> its good to have you aboard tyler
> *



X2, looked at your builds last nite, awesome lookin thruout man!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 18 2009, 10:47 AM~16019436
> *are   you   using  a  reducer   or  thinner  ?
> *


nope! except when needed


----------



## tbone11

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 18 2009, 11:47 AM~16019436
> *are  you  using  a  reducer  or  thinner  ?
> *


nope


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

almost done with it, gonna put more clear on it after im done foiling it


----------



## tbone11




----------



## [email protected]

some sick ass work bro!


----------



## tbone11




----------



## tbone11




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## tbone11

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 18 2009, 06:42 PM~16022962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love da color


----------



## relaxednoma

whoa where'd those wheels wheels come from, they look like bonspeed sweeps


----------



## hocknberry

welcome 2 the club bro! u got some sick builds!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Tbone you got some nice builds with alot of nice extra details ! 

Dynasty you guys are standing out as a model club and stay building pretty strong i just wanted to say GOOD JOB ! Keep up the good work !


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 18 2009, 07:30 PM~16024490
> *Tbone  you  got  some  nice  builds  with  alot  of  nice  extra  details !
> 
> Dynasty  you  guys    are  standing  out  as  a  model club  and  stay  building  pretty  strong  i  just  wanted to say  GOOD  JOB !  Keep  up  the good  work  !
> *




thank you mini...big things comin in 2010, yall just sit back & watch the show! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

a new one on my plate, first time trying to tuck a 24 under a stepside and lay body.
i learned from guys in the club of this lil mod :0 
BEFORE








AFTER









:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 18 2009, 10:30 PM~16024490
> *Tbone  you  got  some  nice  builds  with  alot  of  nice  extra  details !
> 
> Dynasty  you  guys    are  standing  out  as  a  model club  and  stay  building  pretty  strong  i  just  wanted to say  GOOD  JOB !  Keep  up  the good  work  !
> *





thanks brother, it means alot comein from the OG's that see all the work


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 18 2009, 11:25 PM~16024988
> *a new one on my plate, first time trying to tuck a 24 under a stepside and lay body.
> i learned from guys in the club of this lil mod :0
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *






:0 thats gonna be sick!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

done, just need to get some plates for it!


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 19 2009, 12:08 AM~16025698
> *done, just need to get some plates for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Holy shit....that looks very realistic.Great job man.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 19 2009, 01:08 AM~16025698
> *done, just need to get some plates for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 18 2009, 10:08 PM~16025698
> *done, just need to get some plates for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You fooled me there with this one....looks damn real!


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 18 2009, 11:08 PM~16025698
> *done, just need to get some plates for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THIS IS A MODEL, NO WAY THAT SH*T LOOKS REAL AS FU*K. great job on that.

nice builds TBONE, i realy like that green 67 impala. WELCOME to DYNASTY.


----------



## Siim123

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 19 2009, 12:08 AM~16025698
> *done, just need to get some plates for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Dang !!!!!!!! I thought that was real !!!!! Hella nice job !


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 19 2009, 07:06 AM~16027723
> *Dang !!!!!!!!  I thought that was real !!!!! Hella nice job !
> 
> *


x2!! 1st glance it looked real!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

caught my mom off guard as well..she thought it was real. I had to show her that the walls were legos. Nice lookin build!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thanks brothers!


----------



## Pro 48 Fleetline

Guys i have t tip my hat these are some of the sweetest low riders on the board great stuff!


----------



## chevyguy97

GO COWBOYS, MAN DID ANYONE SEE THE GAME AGINTS THE SAINTS. THEM COWBOYS KILLED THEM, sorry im a big COWBOYS fan, and the saints were undefeted untill they meet them boys. 24-17 cowboys.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 18 2009, 01:20 AM~16016291
> *LISTEN UP FELLAS :biggrin:  I WANNA WELCOME TBONE11 TO DYNASTY :biggrin:
> SHOW HIM WHATS UP FELLAS
> its good to have you aboard tyler
> *


WELCOME TO THE FAMILIA HOMEBOI!!!!!!! NICE BUILDS YOU GOT!!! SORRY FOR THE LATE WELCOME BUT I HAD SOME THINGS I HAD TO TAKE CARE OF!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 20 2009, 12:26 PM~16036849
> *GO COWBOYS, MAN DID ANYONE SEE THE GAME AGINTS THE SAINTS. THEM COWBOYS KILLED THEM, sorry im a big COWBOYS fan, and the saints were undefeted untill they meet them boys. 24-17 cowboys.
> *






damn that sucks for you bein a cowboys fan, and with me bein pres. and a full steelers fan, you just made the shit list  :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:roflmao:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 20 2009, 10:01 PM~16040610
> *damn that sucks for you bein a cowboys fan, and with me bein pres. and a full steelers fan, you just made the shit list   :biggrin:
> *


 hno: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 20 2009, 10:16 PM~16040790
> *hno:  :biggrin:
> *





yea that goes for the browns and bungles fans too :biggrin:



















oh yea and them damn eagles fans lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

screw some gold & black :0 :biggrin: just go all black and real dirty. not my team but its my state :uh: falcons

more of a titans fan myself :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 20 2009, 08:01 PM~16040610
> *damn that sucks for you bein a cowboys fan, and with me bein pres. and a full steelers fan, you just made the shit list   :biggrin:
> *


don't hate me caues my team rules and your team drools. lol 
it's all good. ya'll know why there is a hole in the roof of the cowboys stadium???
so GOD can watch his fav team play. lol
:worship: COWBOYS
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 20 2009, 11:07 PM~16041449
> *don't hate me caues my team rules and your team drools. lol
> it's all good. ya'll know why there is a hole in the roof of the cowboys stadium???
> so GOD can watch his fav team play. lol
> :worship: COWBOYS
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :loco: MAN....ALL I GOTTA SAY IS................FLY EAGLES FLY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:uh: :uh: 

ill be glad as fuck when baseball is back in swing. NFL bores me to shit, college games are comin down to shit...

ill crawl back into my cave, build my models, and be the STIG on forza3
(watch BBC, Top Gear to figure out what a STIG is)


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:cheesy: im gettin down tonight lol









if i had the materials (sheet plastic, hinging shit) id make my garage doors. im also going to be putting more coats of paint over the walls to cover the brush strokes.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 20 2009, 11:07 PM~16041449
> *don't hate me caues my team rules and your team drools. lol
> it's all good. ya'll know why there is a hole in the roof of the cowboys stadium???
> so GOD can watch his fav team play. lol
> :worship: COWBOYS
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *






lol yea ok!


how many super bowls you guys got? your just another team on the outside lookin in on them 6 boy!

plus your cowgirls havent won a playoff game sence what? 96? lol

you can have them cowgirls, im black and gold till i die foo


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 21 2009, 01:24 AM~16043067
> *:cheesy: im gettin down tonight lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i had the materials (sheet plastic, hinging shit) id make my garage doors. im also going to be putting more coats of paint over the walls to cover the brush strokes.
> *


Maybe it's just me but i like the brush strokes on the walls. Kinda makes it look a little more real in my opinion.


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 20 2009, 10:07 PM~16041449
> *don't hate me caues my team rules and your team drools. lol
> it's all good. ya'll know why there is a hole in the roof of the cowboys stadium???
> so GOD can watch his fav team play. lol
> :worship: COWBOYS
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


man get the fuck out of here with that shit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
oh and by the way who has the division lead right now ???????????
EAGLES THATS WHO !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 20 2009, 10:09 PM~16041480
> *:loco:    MAN....ALL I GOTTA SAY IS................FLY EAGLES FLY!!! :biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT HOMIE THE FUCKIN EAGLES ROCK !!!!


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 20 2009, 09:01 PM~16040610
> *damn that sucks for you bein a cowboys fan, and with me bein pres. and a full steelers fan, you just made the shit list   :biggrin:
> *


X100000000
MY SHIT LIST TOO !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 20 2009, 09:21 PM~16040854
> *yea that goes for the browns and bungles fans too :biggrin:
> oh yea and them damn eagles fans lol
> *


DONT GO THERE HOMESLICE
YOUR BOYS AINT DOIN SO GOOD LATELY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:

EAGLES RULE !!!!!!!!!!!!!
and when they play the cowpies I mean cowgirls oops sorry cowboys yall are gonna get fuckin dealt with !!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

disclaimer : and I am just having fun talkin shit so dont take what I say serious
its just a game and I dont hate. well ok except for the cowboys they could be a exception to the rule :biggrin: j/k

just think guys if the birds and the cowgirls win there next games it could come down to the last game between them for the championship. that would be cool winner take all !!


----------



## chevyguy97

ok let me just say this, i was not tring to start anything. i know we are just having fun talking shit, so no one get's MAD ok, we are just having some NFL FUN. lol. so here is my shit talking. lol
let me just say this. ROMO SUCKS. about the time u start to like him, he will throw a bad ball. then when u realy start to hate him, he will throw a great pass. i was just so happy that the COWBOYS beat the undefeted saints. i can be a proud COWBOYS fan again. lol

NANNY NANNY BOO BOO - NON OF YOUR TEAMS HAVE BEAT THE SAINT AND THE COWBOYS DID. :x: 
that's my shit talk. lol :worship: GO COWBOYS.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 21 2009, 09:46 AM~16045000
> *ok let me just say this, i was not tring to start anything. i know we are just having fun talking shit, so no one get's MAD ok, we are just having some NFL FUN. lol. so here is my shit talking. lol
> let me just say this. ROMO SUCKS. about the time u start to like him, he will throw a  bad ball. then when u realy start to hate him, he will throw a great pass.  i was just so happy that the COWBOYS beat the undefeted saints. i can be a proud COWBOYS fan again. lol
> 
> NANNY NANNY BOO BOO - NON OF YOUR TEAMS HAVE BEAT THE SAINT AND THE COWBOYS DID.  :x:
> that's my shit talk. lol    :worship: GO COWBOYS.
> *





its all in fun bro................... all in fun! ask greg or even frank, when i seen him in toledo, him and his dad were draped in eagles green and silver, and i was pre-judgein before i knew who he was lol 

but this is a model club , not a sports bar lol so your all good man!


----------



## chevyguy97

this is great that we can all talk shit and still be friends. lol


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 21 2009, 10:36 AM~16045172
> *its all in fun bro................... all in fun! ask greg or even frank, when i seen him in toledo, him and his dad were draped in eagles green and silver[/COLORS], and i was pre-judgein before i knew who he was lol
> 
> but this is a model club , not a sports bar lol so your all good man!
> *



PHILLY COLORS EVERYWHERE!!!!! HUH JEFFY!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

QUESTION????? does anyone have any chevy motors laying around that they want to get rid of??? i'm looking for 350's and 454's, that's the 2 motors i am needing. any help??? thanks.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 21 2009, 05:30 PM~16050710
> *QUESTION????? does anyone have any chevy motors laying around that they want to get rid of??? i'm looking for 350's and 454's, that's the 2 motors i am needing. any help??? thanks.
> *


i got a silverado SS 454 kit i lost interest in, i cut out the back of the cab for a walk through, then wished i didn't, so there she sits..... PM me, maybe a trade deal?!


----------



## chevyguy97

i just wanted to say HAPPY BIRTHDAY to HOCKNBERRY!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 21 2009, 10:28 PM~16052352
> *i just wanted to say HAPPY BIRTHDAY to HOCKNBERRY!!!!!!!
> *



X2 !


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Shit.........The Detroit :machinegun: :burn: Ah nevermind.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 21 2009, 11:41 PM~16052459
> *X2 !
> *


x3


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 21 2009, 02:25 PM~16047533
> *this is great that we can all talk shit and still be friends. lol
> *


for sure homie it's all good :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
man me and jeff do some serious ball bustin over the birds and the lace curtain oh damn I mean shower curtain oh shit sorry I mean steel curtain steelers all the time
and we dont get mad :biggrin: 
hey jeff watcha gonna do when the ravens run wild on you !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

this weekend maybe the first time in history that i may actually root for the steelers..... WHO DEY!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 22 2009, 05:11 AM~16055625
> *for sure  homie it's all good :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> man me and jeff do some serious ball bustin over the birds and the lace curtain oh damn I mean shower curtain oh shit sorry I mean steel curtain steelers all the time
> and we dont get mad  :biggrin:
> hey jeff watcha gonna do when the ravens run wild on you !!!! :biggrin:
> *






chill out hulk lol  



and hit me up foo, we need to talk


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 22 2009, 12:14 PM~16056776
> *this weekend maybe the first time in history that i may actually root for the steelers..... WHO DEY!!!!!!!!
> *





what you need us to win for you guys to take the division?


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 22 2009, 01:58 PM~16057665
> *what you need us to win for you guys to take the division?
> *


RAVENS LOSE OR US WIN , WE GOT THE CHIEFS SO WE SHOULD BE GOOD


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 22 2009, 02:00 PM~16057688
> *RAVENS LOSE OR US WIN ,  WE GOT THE CHIEFS SO WE SHOULD BE GOOD
> *





you woulda had it sunday if you guys didnt lose it in the last coupe sec.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well when all yall sittin round watchin yalls teams lose, i hope yall be buildin on somethin.

cuz i fuckin am

























gettin shit dun! :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 22 2009, 11:49 PM~16063350
> *well when all yall sittin round watchin yalls teams lose, i hope yall be buildin on somethin.
> 
> cuz i fuckin am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gettin shit dun! :biggrin:
> *


Haha, you know them fuckers are sittin in front of the tv eatin pretzels and drinking beer.


----------



## [email protected]

gettin shit done? or another project? we gonna see this one done or what?  







you got some colors picked out or what?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

actually i do...red base with dark cherry pearl..and a possibility of a few other colors

got my airbrush out in full swing :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

looks good brian i havnt done shit as far as plastic goes cant paint so the dooley wont be done and havnt felt like starting anything...but im getting some plastic for xmas so im sure ill have something cut up by xmas night lol


----------



## chevyguy97

yeah i just ordered 3 duallys and 2 reg cab stepsids off e-bay, so i have plenty of projects coming. lol
going to build a 4 door stepside, and an ex-cab stepside, then still have a dually left, so i will have some work for a while.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 23 2009, 10:53 PM~16073459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lookin nice man. Got that show car shine for sure! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thanks bro. wah fuck. what am i going to do about the door lines and trunk lines...i dont wanna blackwash- its got that fake look to it.


----------



## DEUCES76

damn bro maro looks sick


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 23 2009, 09:53 PM~16073459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks great! no offence bro, but next time before painting, take a few minutes and knock down the mold lines ( like on the top of the 1/4s) keep up the great work!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 23 2009, 10:53 PM~16073459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats is a super clean Camaro homie! Keep us posted!


----------



## chevyguy97

man that's some pretty paint.


----------



## chevyguy97

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYONE, i will be back after christmas.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 24 2009, 12:37 AM~16073856
> *thanks bro. wah fuck. what am i going to do about the door lines and trunk lines...i dont wanna blackwash- its got that fake look to it.
> *





you need one of them real fine black pens  i think rodburner took some pics, i think he uses them for his grills too


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

wha thanks gentlemen,,,and made, yeah i noticed those after clear... damn these eyes!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 23 2009, 08:37 PM~16073856
> *thanks bro. wah fuck. what am i going to do about the door lines and trunk lines...i dont wanna blackwash- its got that fake look to it.
> *


i'd say just leave it. looks more natural. imo black on the door/trunk lines make it look "cartoony"


----------



## [email protected]

so i was pissin around today after doin some study'n' :biggrin: and cut this up, now for some reason it doesnt look right ( because its a short bed) but you think i should cut the extended cab part out and make it a long bed?


and thanks mini for the blades and the inspiration  





















all comments welcome


----------



## [email protected]

still gotta cut up and get the back of the cab ready tho too


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dude thats sick ! I w ould build it just as its !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2009, 08:45 PM~16081834
> *Dude  thats  sick !  I  w ould  build  it  just  as  its  !
> *





thats what i was thinkin too, its different ya know  



and i went and found a old c-1500 long bed, and that bed wont work, its a different scale i think :dunno: its not wide enough.


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 23 2009, 10:53 PM~16073459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  NICE AND SHINY. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 24 2009, 05:27 PM~16081690
> *still gotta cut up and get the back of the cab ready tho too
> *


im with mini, as it sits its a unibody ex-cab truck already, or u could shorten the ex-cab like the old 85-88 toyota ex-cab mini window?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 24 2009, 11:55 PM~16083220
> *im with mini, as it sits its a unibody ex-cab truck already, or u could shorten the ex-cab like the old 85-88 toyota ex-cab mini window?
> *





i was thinkin about that when i was cuttin it up and givein it a longer window out back, but fuckit, the problem now is figurein out the bed situation


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 24 2009, 09:08 PM~16083338
> *i was thinkin about that when i was cuttin it up and givein it a longer window out back, but fuckit, the problem now is figurein out the bed situation
> *


yah, that was what i was sayin, if u shorten ur cab down a little like the old shool 85-88 toyota "club cab" u could still have ur ex-cab look along with making ur bed to appear a lil longer unless ur a fan of the long beds? then jus remove the ex-cab window? either way i like it! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 25 2009, 12:47 AM~16083656
> *yah, that was what i was sayin, if u shorten ur cab down a little like the old shool 85-88 toyota "club cab" u could still have ur ex-cab look along with making ur bed to appear a lil longer unless ur a fan of the long beds? then jus remove the ex-cab window? either way i like it!  :biggrin:
> *





thanks bro, i think ima stick with the ext. cab for now, altho a standard cab might be in the makeing in the near future


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 24 2009, 10:01 PM~16083751
> *thanks bro, i think ima stick with the ext. cab for now, altho a standard cab might be in the makeing in the near future
> *


having more to cut off is better then not enough anyway right?! LOL


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 25 2009, 01:05 AM~16083764
> *having more to cut off is better then not enough anyway right?! LOL
> *





for sure lol, you shoulda seen how many time i test fitted this thing today lol line it up, shave some ...... line it up........ shave some lol



but all a learning process tho!


----------



## old low&slo

hey dynasty
I just wanted wanted to wish all the dynasty homies a very merry christmas !!!!!
sorry I haven't been around or building for awhile but this is what I been workin on.
I know its not model related and its got aways to go yet . playin with the setup and placement and have more drums on order to add and cymbals too. neil peart aint gonna have nothin on me when its finished lmao !!!
just wish I could play as good lol !!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Merry Christmas to all of the Dynasty fam and everyone else ! Hope it was fun homies !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 25 2009, 07:12 PM~16088892
> *Merry Christmas to all of the Dynasty fam and everyone else ! Hope it was fun homies !
> *






x-2 :biggrin: 




hope everyone had a great day with the fam.


----------



## DJ-ROY




----------



## texasfunk

wow guys, you all have really been keeping it up while i was gone! i dont kno if im still considered a "member" but here something i started doing before everything happened, hadnt worked on it in a yer, but dug it out and got some pics!


----------



## chevyguy97

damn bro that's sick.


----------



## kykustoms

good to see you back man and looks like a good one to get back to building with


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Dec 26 2009, 10:25 PM~16096702
> *wow guys, you all have really been keeping it up while i was gone! i dont kno if im still considered a "member" but here something i started doing before everything happened, hadnt worked on it in a yer, but dug it out and got some pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:biggrin: yea you still a member bro, its good to see you back at it  


and dont forget, you still owe me on that trade we made before you left lol


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Dec 26 2009, 07:25 PM~16096702
> *wow guys, you all have really been keeping it up while i was gone! i dont kno if im still considered a "member" but here something i started doing before everything happened, hadnt worked on it in a yer, but dug it out and got some pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


kick ass truck!! i love the frame work! surprised matt hasn't responded to it yet?! :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 26 2009, 09:27 PM~16097222
> *:biggrin: yea you still a member bro, its good to see you back at it
> and dont forget, you still owe me on that trade we made before you left lol
> *


ahh! PM me bro, refresh my memory! lol, a year takes alot out of ya!


----------



## texasfunk

and thanx for the ompliments! i dove head into that build last year! then after everything i forgot about it! im excited to get it, and this one done!


----------



## jimbo

Dammmm Dropped... Got some KILLAS on your squad , huh? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 22 2009, 09:49 PM~16063350
> *well when all yall sittin round watchin yalls teams lose, i hope yall be buildin on somethin.
> 
> cuz i fuckin am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gettin shit dun! :biggrin:
> *


i like this bro!
giving mine competition, lol :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Dec 26 2009, 09:13 PM~16097564
> *and thanx for the ompliments! i dove head into that build last year! then after everything i forgot about it! im excited to get it, and this one done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im diggin this bad boy!! what did u make the air tank out of?


----------



## texasfunk

i used the cap to a pen! capped it, and used putty to round it.. and thanx for the compliment!!


----------



## 06150xlt

Damn texasfunk killer dually and the frame on that cheby is nice


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 26 2009, 09:44 PM~16097331
> *kick ass truck!! i love the frame work! surprised matt hasn't responded to it yet?!  :biggrin:
> *


hay hock look up ^^^^ i was the fist to respond to it. this dude has come killer frames.

hay tex that red frame is killer too.


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 27 2009, 07:37 AM~16099899
> *hay hock look up ^^^^ i was the fist to respond to it. this dude has come killer frames.
> 
> hay tex that red frame is killer too.
> *


thanx guys! im coming back strong for 2010! habent built in a year and i got som ideas brewing! first to get done is the dually and the shop! then gotanother ext cab on the bench! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 27 2009, 08:15 PM~16103652
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



More pics please. :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms

x2 nice color


----------



## SlammdSonoma

bout time i see ya back funk...glad to see my trucks doin some kind of positive things around here..lol.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 27 2009, 08:17 PM~16104790
> *More pics please. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: you all arent going to see many pics until its done..


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 28 2009, 01:47 AM~16107049
> *:biggrin: you all arent going to see many pics until its done..
> *



Fucker.......... :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 27 2009, 09:14 PM~16105314
> *bout time i see ya back funk...glad to see my trucks doin some kind of positive things around here..lol.
> *


its good to be back! and you know me, my trucks gotta burn an imagein your brain! :lol:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yeaaaah i know :biggrin:
i want to make it worth the wait though!


----------



## chevyguy97

BOOM BABY, HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS, LAST NIGHT. 
i know it was just the redskins, but it's still a win and them COWBOYS are in the playoffs.
and next week when we beat down on them eagles we will be the devision champs.
just bragin a little. lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 27 2009, 11:48 PM~16107066
> *Fucker.......... :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


welll...i can make ONE exception, as i HAD to show you all this


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 28 2009, 09:26 AM~16108990
> *BOOM BABY, HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS, LAST NIGHT.
> i know it was just the redskins, but it's still a win and them COWBOYS are in the playoffs.
> and next week when we beat down on them eagles we will be the devision champs.
> just bragin a little. lol
> *


MAN I FORGOT TO COMMENT ON THIS EARLIER BUT...........FLY EAGLES FLY!!!!! SEE YOU COWGIRLS NEXT WEEK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 28 2009, 09:22 PM~16115046
> *MAN I FORGOT TO COMMENT ON THIS EARLIER BUT...........FLY EAGLES FLY!!!!!  SEE YOU COWGIRLS NEXT WEEK!!! :biggrin:
> *


AND PROBABLY THE WEEK AFTER. BACK2BACK.


----------



## caprice on dz

whats up dynasty, just dropping by to give props to everyone


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Dec 29 2009, 03:46 AM~16118865
> *whats up dynasty, just dropping by to give props to everyone
> *





whats crackin big phil :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Dec 29 2009, 02:46 AM~16118865
> *whats up dynasty, just dropping by to give props to everyone
> *


What up big homie ! I gotta get back to buildin' !


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 29 2009, 09:12 AM~16120050
> *whats crackin big phil :biggrin:
> *


finally set up ready to do some building in 2010


----------



## jimbo

:nicoderm: THERE'S my KILLAS! :thumbsup: Lookin' GOOD! uffin: :420:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Dec 30 2009, 01:05 AM~16128667
> *finally set up ready to do some building in 2010
> *





i hear that bro, hopefully by march, we will be out this whole lol and into something with a little bit more space, so i can get my bench back up and have my own space around here to do what i want ya dig


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 30 2009, 01:18 AM~16128829
> *:nicoderm:  THERE'S my KILLAS!  :thumbsup: Lookin' GOOD!  uffin:  :420:
> *





:biggrin: whats new brother :biggrin: 


how them ls clips comein?


----------



## jimbo

Gotta get back on my feet. Xmas broke me! Too many dam kids! Few weeks maybe. Just peepin' out the DYNASTY kills like I always do! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 30 2009, 01:26 AM~16128932
> *Gotta get back on my feet. Xmas broke me! Too many dam kids! Few weeks maybe. Just peepin' out the DYNASTY kills like I always do!  :biggrin:
> *





i hear that man!


----------



## jimbo

:biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2009, 12:22 AM~16128870
> *i hear that bro, hopefully by march, we will be out this whole lol and into something with a little bit more space, so i can get my bench back up and have my own space around here to do what i want ya dig
> *


 I feel ya there, I'm limited on space in the house which is why I took the master bedroom. Plus I'm single so there's no one to complain about me waking up a 3am with an urge to build. Its sucks though, I wanted to paint tonight but its 22 degrees with 30mph winds making feel like 10. Even the garage with the torpedo heater is only 45 degrees


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Dec 30 2009, 12:46 AM~16129156
> *I feel ya there, I'm limited on space in the house which is why I took the master bedroom. Plus I'm single so there's no one to complain about me waking up a 3am with an urge to build. Its sucks though, I wanted to paint tonight but its 22 degrees with 30mph winds making feel like 10. Even the garage with the torpedo heater is only 45 degrees
> *



Dang you and me both are dealin' with the cold. I gotta find out some way to insulate my garage so I CAN PAINT IN THE WINTER. I cain't get mine past 47 degrees my dam self! :angry:


----------



## chevyguy97

hay DYNASTY bro's, this is just a little side project, i have always wanted a real 4-door stepside chevy, but this is as close as i can come for now. lol i got the bed for it in the mail today, so i had to post up this pic of it. like i said it's just a little side project, and i don't have the time to finish it rite now, but all in do time, just a little tease for now.










and this is how my ranger is coming along for the DRAG-LO build off.









still got some work to do on the ranger, but i will have it done soon, i can't wait to finish the ranger so i can jump head first into the 4-door stepside chevy.


----------



## [email protected]

:0 rides are lookin real good bro, i cant wait to see what you got instore for that 4door :0


----------



## kykustoms

that 4dr gonna be cool and the ranger comin along nice


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2009, 03:14 PM~16134460
> *:0  rides are lookin real good bro, i cant wait to see what you got instore for that 4door :0
> *



X 2 !!!!!!


----------



## chevyguy97

thanks guys, i have been working on it all day. lol
i will have some update pic's some time this week.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

gotta love a stepside...get-R-dun man!


----------



## texasfunk

heres something i started working on just tog et my feet wet again, lol, did this in a couple hors, not done yet, but close, still undecided on the rear wheels, any ideas?
pictures suck, cameras dead


----------



## [email protected]

nice start bro.


----------



## kykustoms

looks good i like the wheels on it but if it where mine id cut the bumper supports off and stick the front axel in front of the frame and lower the rear some more


----------



## Jantrix

Just popping in to wish everyone a great 2010. 2009 really sucked ass and I think we've earned it. Be cool.


----------



## chevyguy97

i wanted to say THANKS to everyone that voted for my truck in the club build off.
i was so happy to win, since there were so many great builds in the build off.
i was just glad to be in a build off among such great builder like yourselfs.

this is why DYNASTY M.C.C. rules on layitlow.












better watch them DYNASTY boys. lol
DYNASTY TAKING OVER THE MODEL WORLD.


----------



## kykustoms

congrats man you built a hell of a truck


----------



## ptman2002

nice job man. i love that color.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 31 2009, 08:18 PM~16149668
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


?? whatcha got goin here?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

only givin sneak peek shots of the camaro till its done..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

wtg chevy...very nice build--hope i can do just as good with mine :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

thanks guys for the props.
CNDYBLU--quit being sneeky with the pic's lol u know we want to see the camaro. lol


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 31 2009, 02:56 PM~16146903
> *i wanted to say THANKS to everyone that voted for my truck in the club build off.
> i was so happy to win, since there were so many great builds in the build off.
> i was just glad to be in a build off among such great builder like yourselfs.
> 
> this is why DYNASTY M.C.C. rules on layitlow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better watch them DYNASTY boys. lol
> DYNASTY TAKING OVER THE MODEL WORLD.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 31 2009, 04:56 PM~16146903
> *i wanted to say THANKS to everyone that voted for my truck in the club build off.
> i was so happy to win, since there were so many great builds in the build off.
> i was just glad to be in a build off among such great builder like yourselfs.
> 
> this is why DYNASTY M.C.C. rules on layitlow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better watch them DYNASTY boys. lol
> DYNASTY TAKING OVER THE MODEL WORLD.
> *



>>>>>>>>>>>>> Congrats Homie ! Well deserved ! <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Dynasty !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO THE DYNASTY FAMILY AND ALL OF LIL!











LETS BUILD ,BUILD ,BUILD IN THE 2K10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 31 2009, 11:56 PM~16146903
> *i wanted to say THANKS to everyone that voted for my truck in the club build off.
> i was so happy to win, since there were so many great builds in the build off.
> i was just glad to be in a build off among such great builder like yourselfs.
> 
> this is why DYNASTY M.C.C. rules on layitlow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better watch them DYNASTY boys. lol
> DYNASTY TAKING OVER THE MODEL WORLD.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

great way to start off 2010 fellas!


----------



## COAST2COAST

HAPPY NEW YEARS FELLAS !


----------



## ptman2002

well its a new year. it will be my first full year with you guys. lets shut it down in 2k10. i have gotten alot of work done on some projects. just been working long hours and have been building instead of taking pics. i will try and get some new pics posted in a day or 2. sunday is a 13+ hour day so not much time there. hope the new year is good to everyone and God Bless.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Jan 1 2010, 11:55 PM~16157840
> *well its a new year.  it will be my first full year with you guys.  lets shut it down in 2k10.  i have gotten alot of work done on some projects.  just been working long hours and have been building instead of taking pics.  i will try and get some new pics posted in a day or 2.  sunday is a 13+ hour day so not much time there.  hope the new year is good to everyone and God Bless.
> *



It's kool bro ! Hey at least you workin' , I been sittin' for 9 months now!

Can't wait to see what you got homie !


----------



## kykustoms

x2 ur old builds are sick so i wanna see what you got on the bench


----------



## chevyguy97

just having some fun with my new S-10 and paint shop, i would love for my truck to look like this only in blue, put paint shop is all i have for now. lol


----------



## chevyguy97

http://www.rocketfin.com/model_car_links.html

CHECK OUT THIS WEB SITE, it's full of list for model car stuff.


----------



## chevyguy97

i thought it was agents the law to kill an eagle, but the COWBOYS just did it.

GO COWBOYS.

0-24 hell yeah.
and next week they get to do it again.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 3 2010, 08:11 PM~16172177
> *i thought it was agents the law to kill an eagle, but the COWBOYS just did it.
> 
> GO COWBOYS.
> 
> 0-24 hell yeah.
> and next week they get to do it again.
> *


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 3 2010, 06:11 PM~16172177
> *i thought it was agents the law to kill an eagle, but the COWBOYS just did it.
> 
> GO COWBOYS.
> 
> 0-24 hell yeah.
> and next week they get to do it again.
> *



hell yeah go COWBOYS.


----------



## [email protected]

page 300 :biggrin: 




and i wanna welcome one of the major OG's to dynasty :biggrin: 



*ROLLINOLDSKOO*




its been a long time comein bro! welcome, and show some of these young bucks how its done bro! :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

Here is the working bags that I am doing for the Drag-Lo buildoff...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 3 2010, 06:01 PM~16174639
> *page 300 :biggrin:
> and i wanna welcome one of the major OG's to dynasty  :biggrin:
> ROLLINOLDSKOO
> its been a long time comein bro! welcome, and show some of these young bucks how its done bro! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 4 2010, 12:01 AM~16174639
> *page 300 :biggrin:
> and i wanna welcome one of the major OG's to dynasty  :biggrin:
> ROLLINOLDSKOO
> its been a long time comein bro! welcome, and show some of these young bucks how its done bro! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: WELCOME TO THE FAMILIA BIG HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 x2!

give it about a week and you all may see the camaro rolling!


----------



## jimbo

Props on THAT move right there DROPPED... Picked up a FRANCHISE PLAYER!


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 3 2010, 11:01 PM~16174639
> *page 300 :biggrin:
> and i wanna welcome one of the major OG's to dynasty  :biggrin:
> ROLLINOLDSKOO
> its been a long time comein bro! welcome, and show some of these young bucks how its done bro! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
holy shit !!!!!!!!
just one question how many future 1st round draft picks did you give up to get him ??????
:biggrin: 

welcome rollin !!!!


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 3 2010, 07:11 PM~16172177
> *i thought it was agents the law to kill an eagle, but the COWBOYS just did it.
> 
> GO COWBOYS.
> 
> 0-24 hell yeah.
> and next week they get to do it again.
> *


hey homie
there is a old saying that you dont count your chickens before there hatched !!!

its tough for a team to beat another 3 times in one season. so dont bank on it yet.
but as much as it pains me the cowboys flat out whupped um today.
MAN THIS IS MY WORST FRIGGIN NIGHTMARE !!!!!!!!! MAKE IT STOP !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

yeah i know it's hard to beat another team 3 times, and next week they are going to try it. and in the first round play offs at that.
but as long as they play the same way, then it should be no prob, for them. we will just have to wait and see.

GO COWBOYS.


----------



## kykustoms

damn RO i thought id have to be invited to mcba to be in a club with you but since that aint happening welcome to dynasty lol


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 4 2010, 12:01 AM~16174639
> *page 300 :biggrin:
> and i wanna welcome one of the major OG's to dynasty  :biggrin:
> ROLLINOLDSKOO
> its been a long time comein bro! welcome, and show some of these young bucks how its done bro! :biggrin:
> *


welcome homie


----------



## chevyguy97

welcome to the club.
and the club is growing again.


----------



## [email protected]

i just got done talking with kustombuilder about our custom lazer cut pendents
and hes on the design now they will look something like this, with a few small changes, (so we are not useing biggs plaque all together  )

they will look something like this











and these are the prices


Necklace pendants:
Raw steel 25
Stainless so it can be polished 35
Chrome steel 45
Chrome stainless 55
Gold I need to ask.
Shipping per pendant is 3 to 5 bucks.
i might be able to give a discount if you guys put in a big order


let me know A.S.A.P. so we can get this order in fellas :biggrin: 


pendents for 2010  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 4 2010, 01:57 PM~16179922
> *i just got done talking with kustombuilder about our custom lazer cut pendents
> and hes on the design now they will look something like this, with a few small changes, (so we are not useing biggs plaque all together  )
> 
> they will look something like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these are the prices
> Necklace pendants:
> Raw steel 25
> Stainless so it can be polished 35
> Chrome steel 45
> Chrome stainless 55
> Gold I need to ask.
> Shipping per pendant is 3 to 5 bucks.
> i might be able to give a discount if you guys put in a big order
> let me know A.S.A.P. so we can get this order in fellas :biggrin:
> pendents for 2010    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

WHEN WOULD YOU NEED THE CASH ON THESE???? :biggrin:


----------



## ptman2002

i will get 1, when will the money come due? i will save some extra cash.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jan 4 2010, 02:39 PM~16180219
> *WHEN WOULD YOU NEED THE CASH ON THESE???? :biggrin:
> *


we need a count of how many people are interested first asap.


----------



## kustombuilder

Heres what it will look like.what do you guys think? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

we need serious buyers, and he needs a count on how many to cut  


dont say you want one, and then bail out, because that cost KB money  

so if your serious about a pendent add the name to the list  


[email protected] ............ paid + a hook-up lol
2.


----------



## ptman2002

design looks imple and to the point. lol. i like it.

[email protected] ............ paid + a hook-up lol
2. ptman


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 4 2010, 02:50 PM~16180317
> *we need serious buyers, and he needs a count on how many to cut
> dont say you want one, and then bail out, because that cost KB money
> 
> so if your serious about a pendent add the name to the list
> [email protected] ............ paid + a hook-up lol
> 2.
> *


amen.thx bro.


----------



## kustombuilder

added some more detail.what do you guys think?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 4 2010, 05:02 PM~16180430
> *added some more detail.what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





LOOKS GOOD BROTHER..................... CUT ER UP :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 4 2010, 03:19 PM~16180572
> *LOOKS GOOD BROTHER..................... CUT ER UP :biggrin:
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Jan 4 2010, 04:58 PM~16180384
> *design looks imple and to the point.  lol.  i like it.
> 
> [email protected] ............ paid + a hook-up lol
> 2. ptman
> *






WE NEED A COUNT FELLAS, AS SOON AS WE GET A COUNT, HE CAN START CUTTIN


----------



## SlammdSonoma

wow, bout time this happened. And welcome to the club RO...glad to see ya in here with us. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

how big is this thing.
they are $25 for a raw steel one???
i might want one, how long do we have to pay for it??? or when DO we have to pay for it????


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 4 2010, 06:49 PM~16181407
> *how big is this thing.
> they are $25 for a raw steel one???
> i might want one, how long do we have to pay for it??? or when DO we have to pay for it????
> *






PROBLY 5'' LONG BY 2-3 IN. HIGH MAYBE, KB WOULD KNOW BETTER THEN ME THO  

AND YEA WE ALL GOTTA PAY IF WE WANT ONE  

I PAID FOR MINE LIKE 2 YEARS AGO LOL


----------



## chevyguy97

who do we send the money to????? i guess we need to send it asap.


----------



## DJ-ROY

I want one Gold with Diamonds :biggrin: 














J/K  

I like a steel Chrome one but can you send to Amsterdam?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 4 2010, 09:17 PM~16183079
> *who do we send the money to????? i guess we need to send it asap.
> *





contact kustombuilder about payment, but we need a count of who all wants one, before he starts cuttin them


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jan 4 2010, 08:06 PM~16183772-->
> 
> 
> 
> contact kustombuilder about payment, but we need a count of who all wants one, before he starts cuttin them
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 07:24 PM~16183162
> *I want one Gold with Diamonds :biggrin:
> J/K
> 
> I like a steel Chrome one but can you send to Amsterdam?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we can bedazle one for you. :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevyguy97_@Jan 4 2010, 04:49 PM~16181407
> *how big is this thing.
> they are $25 for a raw steel one???
> i might want one, how long do we have to pay for it??? or when DO we have to pay for it????
> *


Standard size i ussally cut them is about 4 in wide unless the customer wants a diffrent size.


----------



## kustombuilder

Add your name to the list.

[email protected] ............ paid + a hook-up lol
2. ptman


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> Add your name to the list.
> 
> [email protected] ............ paid + a hook-up lol
> 2. ptman
> 3. Slammdsonoma
> 
> ive wanted one forever now


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

money short right now..how long do we have to order one??


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jan 4 2010, 11:22 PM~16184863
> *money short right now..how long do we have to order one??
> *






i would check with kustombuilder and see what he says about it, the only reason i said to add your name to the list, is if you want one, he will cut it, but dont say you want one, if your never gonna pay ya know? because that cost him money ya know, no sence in cuttin pendents and them just sit around and he cant sell them ya know  



so check with KB frank and see what he says


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

yea i know  :biggrin: i will thanks jeffy!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 3 2010, 11:01 PM~16174639
> *page 300 :biggrin:
> and i wanna welcome one of the major OG's to dynasty  :biggrin:
> ROLLINOLDSKOO
> its been a long time comein bro! welcome, and show some of these young bucks how its done bro! :biggrin:
> *



Welcome to the Fam homie ! Good havin' you aboard !


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 4 2010, 09:01 PM~16185475
> *Welcome to the Fam homie ! Good havin' you aboard !
> 
> *


hell yes rollin!! u got some sick ass builds, welcome, and teach us some of ur good shit!! :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk

welcome rollin! glad to have ya! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

these are the pendents fellas









[/quote]


----------



## [email protected]

> Add your name to the list.
> 
> [email protected] ............ paid + a hook-up lol
> 2. ptman
> 3. Slammdsonoma
> 
> ive wanted one forever now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the list for um
> 
> 
> add your name if your interested in grabbin one
Click to expand...


----------



## [email protected]

prices  



Necklace pendants:
Raw steel 25
Stainless so it can be polished 35
Chrome steel 45
Chrome stainless 55
Gold I need to ask.
Shipping per pendant is 3 to 5 bucks.
i might be able to give a discount if you guys put in a big order


let me know A.S.A.P. so we can get this order in fellas


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 5 2010, 08:01 AM~16188941
> *and here is the list for um
> add your name if your interested in grabbin one
> *


chevyguy97--raw steel---im going to paint mine


----------



## [email protected]

Add your name to the list.

[email protected] ............ paid + a hook-up lol
2. ptman
3. Slammdsonoma
4.chevyguy97--raw steel---im going to paint mine


----------



## chevyguy97

been working on the 4-door stepside, got the body work lookn pretty good, and finley go it into primer for now. with all these bad ass frames in here, i am going to have to step up my frame game. but i need wheels before i can start the frame.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

thats lookin' real good Chevy ! I looks like it's ready for paint. What you goin' with?


----------



## chevyguy97

i am on the look out for a kandy blue. and i might put some purple flames onit too.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 5 2010, 09:41 AM~16189113
> *i am on the look out for a kandy blue. and i might put some purple flames onit too.
> *


Thats gonna be killa , keep us posted !


----------



## kykustoms

lookin good chevyguy nice body work


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 5 2010, 10:09 AM~16188969
> *Add your name to the list.
> 
> [email protected] ............ paid + a hook-up lol
> 2. ptman
> 3. Slammdsonoma
> 4.chevyguy97--raw steel---im going to paint mine
> *


would loo put my name on this list but cant commit to another bill right now....... but i should have a lot of club decals ready by the end of the week... yours to jeff :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 5 2010, 05:49 PM~16192310
> *would loo put my name on this list but cant commit to another bill right now....... but i should have a lot of club decals ready by the end of the week... yours to jeff :biggrin:
> *


what these look like homie??


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 5 2010, 05:49 PM~16192310
> *would loo put my name on this list but cant commit to another bill right now....... but i should have a lot of club decals ready by the end of the week... yours to jeff :biggrin:
> *





 let me know brother


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 5 2010, 04:54 AM~16184464
> *Add your name to the list.
> 
> [email protected] ............ paid + a hook-up lol
> 2. ptman
> 3 DJ-ROY Steel/ Chrome
> *


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 5 2010, 02:49 PM~16192310
> *would loo put my name on this list but cant commit to another bill right now.......
> *


x2 can we get them later or is this a one time cut?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 5 2010, 08:50 PM~16194227
> *x2 can we get them later or is this a one time cut?
> *


x2


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jan 5 2010, 08:46 PM~16194164
> *
> *


[email protected] ............ paid + a hook-up lol
2. ptman
3. Slammdsonoma
4.chevyguy97--raw steel---im going to paint mine
5.DJ-ROY


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 5 2010, 06:50 PM~16194227
> *x2 can we get them later or is this a one time cut?
> *


depends of how well it goes the first time around.


----------



## hocknberry

strapped for $ so im out, but on another note, wasnt there a calander going on?!


----------



## texasfunk

havent built a frame in a while, sarted a rough one for my 84 shortbed (need a cab if someone has one) has a wishbone and 2-link, and its adjustable, its rough now, but getting there


----------



## [email protected]

:0 


looks good brother


----------



## kykustoms

nice start funk is the front gonna be adjustable to?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Jan 6 2010, 03:40 AM~16200575
> *havent built a frame in a while, sarted a rough one for my 84 shortbed (need a cab if someone has one) has a wishbone and 2-link, and its adjustable, its rough now, but getting there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Now thats what I call engineering !Great job homie keep us posted !


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jan 5 2010, 07:08 PM~16193017
> *what these look like homie??
> *


just like the logo for the pendants in black, silver(chrome), gold or just about any other color you may need. they will sell for about $4 each. all money made will go directly back into the club for t shirt hats ect...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 6 2010, 01:39 PM~16202546
> *just like the logo for the pendants in black, silver(chrome), gold or just about any other color you may need. they will sell for about $4 each. all money made will go directly back into the club for t shirt hats ect...
> *


or atleast to get the program done for the t-shirts,hats,hoodies, baby bibs lol (because i know some us may need um lol) anything really, we just need the cash to get the program runnin  


:biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jan 6 2010, 06:31 AM~16201066-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> looks good brother
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 08:04 AM~16201271
> *nice start funk is the front gonna be adjustable to?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Trendsetta 68_@Jan 6 2010, 08:52 AM~16201440
> *Now thats what I call engineering !Great job homie keep us posted !
> *


thanks guys! and yea, the fronts going to be adjustable, gonna work on that some tonite, will have pics later


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 6 2010, 10:42 AM~16202567
> *or atleast to get the program done for the t-shirts,hats,hoodies, baby bibs lol (because i know some us may need um lol) anything really, we just need the cash to get the program runnin
> :biggrin:
> *



what a heck of an idea...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 6 2010, 07:52 AM~16201440
> *Now thats what I call engineering !Great job homie keep us posted !
> *


X2!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 6 2010, 11:39 AM~16202546
> *just like the logo for the pendants in black, silver(chrome), gold or just about any other color you may need. they will sell for about $4 each. all money made will go directly back into the club for t shirt hats ect...
> *


or pendants. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 6 2010, 05:28 PM~16204166
> *or pendants. :biggrin:
> *





i would just cut up what we need for now D  and hang onto the program for them, because i think once they see the real deal, there gonna want one :biggrin: 


and if i wasnt in such a jam, i would grab more then one and do it like that  but income tax isnt to far away, thats why im sayin hang onto the program for our pendents


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 6 2010, 05:36 PM~16204233
> *i would just cut up what we need for now D   and hang onto the program for them, because i think once they see the real deal, there gonna want one :biggrin:
> and if i wasnt in such a jam, i would grab more then one and do it like that   but income tax isnt to far away, thats why im sayin hang onto the program for our pendents
> *


X2 I WILL FOR SURE GET ONE THEN!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

doesn't some one make a sticker of the DYNASTY logo that i can put into the back glass of a model.
if so i want to know what colors, and prices?????????????


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 6 2010, 01:39 PM~16202546
> *just like the logo for the pendants in black, silver(chrome), gold or just about any other color you may need. they will sell for about $4 each. all money made will go directly back into the club for t shirt hats ect...
> *


I NEED AN ADDY SO I CAN GET A COUPLE THESE!!! :biggrin: PM ME!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 5 2010, 04:53 AM~16184450
> *
> we can bedazle one for you. :cheesy:
> 
> *



Urban Dictionary: bedazle

bedazle - 1 definition - bedazled means to stick a object to another object with anything that is sticky.


:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  uffin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY+Jan 6 2010, 04:18 PM~16204580-->
> 
> 
> 
> Urban Dictionary: bedazle
> 
> bedazle - 1 definition - bedazled means to stick a object to another object with anything that is sticky.
> :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:    uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> <[email protected]_@Jan 6 2010, 03:36 PM~16204233
> *i would just cut up what we need for now D   and hang onto the program for them, because i think once they see the real deal, there gonna want one :biggrin:
> and if i wasnt in such a jam, i would grab more then one and do it like that   but income tax isnt to far away, thats why im sayin hang onto the program for our pendents
> *


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jan 6 2010, 04:18 PM~16204580
> *Urban Dictionary: bedazle
> 
> bedazle - 1 definition - bedazled means to stick a object to another object with anything that is sticky.
> :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:    uffin:
> *


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
HAHAHALOLLOL LMAO
that's some funny shit rite there.
lol
now we don't call them model cars, lol we now call them bedazled cars. lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

chevyguy, you missed the caddy that WAS bedazzled with..what was it cubic zirconia's..or some shit..fucking thing must've weighed 20lbs and ugly as shit!


----------



## texasfunk

was digging around and found this, frame got damaged in storage, so i started to fix it again


----------



## chevyguy97

let me just say, that roof is badest thing i have ever seen, man that awesome.


well tried to get out but i got the green truck stuck in the snow.











then i tried to get the dually out, go it stuck in the snow.












well i think i found somthing i can drive in the snow.










just having some snow fun. lol


----------



## kykustoms

i remember that chevy with the web top cool idea funk


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 7 2010, 10:04 AM~16212496
> *let me just say, that roof is badest thing i have ever seen, man that awesome.
> well tried to get out but i got the green truck stuck in the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i tried to get the dually out, go it stuck in the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well i think i found somthing i can drive in the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just having some snow fun. lol
> *





lol thats great :biggrin: rides look good, even in the snow


----------



## chevyguy97

lol yeah just havin some snow day fun. lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Jan 7 2010, 01:43 AM~16211175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats a kool idea homie ! that web is tight, you gonna put a photo-etched web grill in it?


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Jan 7 2010, 12:43 AM~16211175
> *was digging around and found this, frame got damaged in storage, so i started to fix it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what did u use to cut that out with, man i can't see how the roof held up to all that cutting, but let me just say, it's the badest thing i have ever seen. man now i want to cut some shit into my roof, but can't do a web, u got that sowed up.


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Jan 7 2010, 08:07 AM~16212505-->
> 
> 
> 
> i remember that chevy with the web top cool idea funk
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Trendsetta [email protected] 7 2010, 10:25 AM~16213242
> *thats a kool idea homie ! that web is tight, you gonna put a photo-etched web grill in it?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevyguy97_@Jan 7 2010, 10:32 AM~16213288
> *what did u use to cut that out with, man i can't see how the roof held up to all that cutting, but let me just say, it's the badest thing i have ever seen. man now i want to cut some shit into my roof, but can't do a web, u got that sowed up.
> *


thanx! yea, i had forgot all about this one, and its just cut with an x-acto blade, just making sure its always fresh, and it was a P.I.T.A. to keep frome breeaking, a couple of them did but nothing some zap-a-gap couldnt fix, just going to order wheels for it and "quick" build it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ik the pic sucks, i made it that way.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Jan 7 2010, 12:25 PM~16214828
> *thanx! yea, i had forgot all about this one, and its just cut with an x-acto blade, just making sure its always fresh, and it was a P.I.T.A. to keep frome breeaking, a couple of them did but nothing some zap-a-gap couldnt fix, just going to order wheels for it and "quick" build it
> *


i would use the thread friction method for something like that! no way i could do that with an exacto blade! u must have a steady ass hand!! looks good!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 7 2010, 07:10 PM~16219088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good, even though the pic is grainy, cuzz i remember how that paint really is!! lookin good!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin:
i need skinnier tires tho!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## chevyguy97

camero looks good.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 8 2010, 02:24 AM~16222282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





you dont need skinnier tires foo, that bitch looks mean as fawk!


and you shoulda took your time and taped off the lip on them wheels, and primed and shot the lip.................. imo  


but shit looks sick as fawk D


----------



## kykustoms

camaro looks badass only thing i woulda done diff is lower the front for a slight rake but still looks good


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Camaro looks sick bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thanks guys!


> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 8 2010, 08:59 AM~16224082
> *camaro looks badass only thing i woulda done diff is lower the front for a slight rake but still looks good
> *


front suspension isnt even done yet lol, its basically "floating" on the wheels you could say


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

and im still deciding on whether or not to paint the bumpers... im really leaning in it though...what you all think?


----------



## kykustoms

oic so the stance isnt set... it would look badass tucking just the tire in back and just a lil of the wheel in front...it looks like more of a track car than a drag car so lowering it would reduce body roll in corners lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i tried to lower the back...but it wasnt having it lol i got a TINY bit of reduction in ride height..the front will be lower though.


----------



## kykustoms

it would look good with painted bumpers since the wheels are not chrome it would match good


----------



## kustombuilder

anymore takers?

[email protected] ............ paid + a hook-up lol
2. ptman
3. Slammdsonoma
4.chevyguy97--raw steel---im going to paint mine
5.DJ-ROY


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 8 2010, 03:40 PM~16226214
> *anymore takers?
> 
> [email protected] ............ paid + a hook-up lol
> 2. ptman
> 3. Slammdsonoma
> 4.chevyguy97--raw steel---im going to paint mine
> 5.DJ-ROY
> *





getter done


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 8 2010, 02:10 PM~16226550
> *getter done
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 8 2010, 10:49 AM~16224790
> *i tried to lower the back...but it wasnt having it lol i got a TINY bit of reduction in ride height..the front will be lower though.
> *


now i just gotta do the other side, add the brakes, do the motor, put glass in..detail the chassis...and she should be done if i ever get a vette motor!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 8 2010, 02:10 PM~16226550
> *getter done
> *


im planning on cutting 6 pendants.if you decide you want one from here till monday.pm me asap.so i can cut more.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 8 2010, 05:13 PM~16227214
> *im planning on cutting 6 pendants.if you decide you want one from here till monday.pm me asap.so i can cut more.
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:uh: wth?

















wetsandable i say.


----------



## [email protected]

dippable .............................. mos def  




stop bein in such a hurry to get shit done, looks like you didnt clean it to good  


or is it from the cold?


----------



## LowandBeyond

That suks.


----------



## kykustoms

damn that sucx hope u can fix it and even tho its just a lil lower it does look better...is it hitting the frame in back or are the wheels hitting? u could always no a mini c notch by cutting the frame lust a lil to get a few more scale inches lower...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 8 2010, 04:51 PM~16228183
> *dippable .............................. mos def
> stop bein in such a hurry to get shit done, looks like you didnt clean it to good
> or is it from the cold?
> *


it could be from the cold as well, my fingers were flippn freezin in there! but tthe spots are going away now, well at least shrinking....so this might work out, cant wait to see it after its done curing.


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 8 2010, 04:39 PM~16228669
> *it could be from the cold as well, my fingers were flippn freezin in there! but tthe spots are going away now, well at least shrinking....so this might work out, cant wait to see it after its done curing.
> *


 :thumbsup: body was too cold


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

was that your second coat of clear?


----------



## dade county

nice wurk fellas candy ***** dip dat and start over and use some heat sorce to help cause thats real important 



and i knoticed that this is page 305 huummmm dadecounty hmmmmmmm



305 dadecounty yep thats me


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2010, 06:32 PM~16229196
> *was  that your  second  coat  of  clear?
> *


yizzer


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 8 2010, 05:55 PM~16228813
> *:thumbsup: body was too cold
> *


must be because i wetsanded it... i sprayed 2 other bodies and they turned out fine


----------



## Trendsetta 68

it should be kool after some wet sanded. I'de cut it with some scratch remover first then start on the wet sandin' .




:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

could you explain the cutting process please?


----------



## [email protected]

HEY FELLAS.................. I WANNA WELCOME CAPRICE ON D'S  



glad to have ya aboard phil


----------



## caprice on dz

glad to be here


----------



## kykustoms

welcome to dynasty


----------



## caprice on dz

Just started on the regal. Got the first rim painted









I think this is the stance I will be going with









phil


----------



## [email protected]

them the wheels from the 70 wildcat?


----------



## caprice on dz

yup


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 9 2010, 09:30 PM~16239220
> *yup
> *





looks good on them 520's


----------



## caprice on dz

what would you recommend for a g body bench seat?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

92 caprice bench seat modified,,


----------



## caprice on dz

thanks, I'll keep that in mind


----------



## caprice on dz

damn this is a thin body. since I don't have any pics of the real car left I had to open the trunk and build the setup.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lookin good phil, and welcome to the club bro.


----------



## hocknberry

welcome to the club bro!


----------



## chevyguy97

how about them <span style=\'color:blue\'> COWBOYS


----------



## caprice on dz

my last update for the night, been going since 4pm friday and I need some sleep. 
wheels are done and the stance is locked down









general idea of the trunk layout. pumps were actually black, the spare was a stock sized 205/75/14 tire.









phil


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

chevyguy whats your favorite team? i dont recall.
phillip, thats a good lookin trunk setup.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 9 2010, 08:19 PM~16238598
> *HEY FELLAS.................. I WANNA WELCOME CAPRICE ON D'S
> glad to have ya aboard phil
> *


welcome big phil!! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 10 2010, 12:30 AM~16241072
> *how about them <span style=\'color:blue\'> COWBOYS
> *






not bad for your 1st playoff win sence 96 lol


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 10 2010, 12:30 AM~16241072
> *how about them <span style=\'color:blue\'> COWBOYS
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 10 2010, 12:32 AM~16241087
> *my last update for the night, been going since 4pm friday and I need some sleep.
> wheels are done and the stance is locked down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> general idea of the trunk layout. pumps were actually black, the spare was a stock sized 205/75/14 tire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phil
> *





somethin about them wheels on them 520's that just look good to me :biggrin: 

i like it bro! looks good so far.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 10 2010, 12:49 AM~16241282
> *not bad for your 1st playoff win sence 96 lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevyguy97

see ya'll got JOKES, well tell me if ya heard this one

THIS IS THE NEW COWBOYS LOGO.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:rimshot:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jan 10 2010, 12:57 AM~16241360
> *:rimshot:
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




frank let him gloat, he can this year, but from i remember, the eagles have been in the championship game how many years now, and the giants won the super bowl a couple years ago, and the cow girls have been non exsistant lol

let him go, because the cowboys wont make it past the next round lol belive that scheeeeit lol

and wait till next year when everyone is on a clean slate again! a fresh year :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 10 2010, 01:02 AM~16241401
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> frank let him gloat, he can this year, but from i remember, the eagles have been in the championship game how many years now, and the giants won the super bowl a couple years ago, and the cow girls have been non exsistant lol
> 
> let him go, because the cowboys wont make it past the next round lol belive that scheeeeit lol
> 
> and wait till next year when everyone is on a clean slate again! a fresh year :biggrin:
> *


preach on home boi!!!! :thumbsup: GO VIKINGS


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 8 2010, 09:59 PM~16231432
> *could someone explain the cutting process please?
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jan 10 2010, 01:04 AM~16241418
> *preach on home boi!!!! :thumbsup: GO VIKINGS
> *




you know this lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 10 2010, 01:09 AM~16241464
> *
> *




i always thought that was another name for color sandin?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

then whats trendsetta mean by cuttin it with scratch remove?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 10 2010, 01:43 AM~16241714
> *then whats trendsetta mean by cuttin it with scratch remove?
> *





:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 10 2010, 01:43 AM~16241714
> *then whats trendsetta mean by cuttin it with scratch remove?
> *


im thinking its a more grit polish to get rid of the fine scratches :dunno: but i could be wrong


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 10 2010, 12:09 AM~16241464
> *
> *




It's just another term used for the sanding method.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 10 2010, 12:35 AM~16241648
> *i always thought that was another name for color sandin?
> *



:thumbsup: That's a good way of puttin' it. It's just like wet sandind with either different sanding grits or by using sanding compounds. Both methods work well.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 10 2010, 03:23 AM~16239154
> *Just started on the regal. Got the first rim painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the stance I will be going with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phil
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 10 2010, 12:11 PM~16243471
> *:thumbsup:  That's a good way of puttin' it. It's just like wet sandind with either different sanding grits or by using sanding compounds. Both methods work well.
> 
> *






 good to know bro!


----------



## kymdlr

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 7 2010, 10:21 PM~16219215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT KINDA WHEELS ARE THESE? WHERE THEY COME FROM?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

aoshimas, from modelexpress.net


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 9 2010, 04:29 PM~16239834
> *what would you recommend for a g body bench seat?
> *


the 70 impala bench seat even matches the seat pattern in the monte SS interior....


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 10 2010, 07:55 PM~16248621
> *the 70 impala bench seat even matches the seat pattern in the monte SS interior....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i was slingin paint today :biggrin: 


















:biggrin: 

wait!! wheres the fuckin tailgate at??? :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 10 2010, 09:40 PM~16249322
> *i was slingin paint today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> wait!! wheres the fuckin tailgate at??? :biggrin:
> *


love that color. :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 11 2010, 12:31 AM~16251630
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :0  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

* I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME THE DRAG LO KUSTOMZ CHAPTER*



DYNASTY WILL NOW HAVE A DRAG LO KUSTOMZ CHAPTER :biggrin: 



do your thang fellas, and rep the name well


----------



## darkside customs

You know it brotha!!
I cant thank you fellas enough. Means alot to our club to be able to rep Dynasty!!


----------



## undercoverimpala

CONGRATS BRO GLAD YOU FOUND A HOME..................


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 10 2010, 10:38 PM~16251691
> *You know it brotha!!
> I cant thank you fellas enough. Means alot to our club to be able to rep Dynasty!!
> *


congrats homie


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 11 2010, 12:37 AM~16251682
> * I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME THE DRAG LO KUSTOMZ CHAPTER
> DYNASTY WILL NOW HAVE A DRAG LO KUSTOMZ CHAPTER :biggrin:
> do your thang fellas, and rep the name well
> *


what does this mean??? are we combining with drag-lo, it's cool caues im already in both clubs. but just wanted to know what we are doing. and what will change??


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 11 2010, 08:34 AM~16252679
> *what does this mean??? are we combining with drag-lo, it's cool caues im already in both clubs. but just wanted to know what we are doing. and what will change??
> *






yup! drag low is now a big part of dynasty now


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Thanx for having us Jeff.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 11 2010, 11:05 AM~16253093
> *Thanx for having us Jeff.
> *





not a problem brother :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 11 2010, 11:32 AM~16253233
> *:biggrin:  :wow:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 11 2010, 10:05 AM~16253093
> *Thanx for having us Jeff.
> *



Welcome to the fam Homies !!!!!!!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

been busy with some stuff, but i found some time to do this. 
















just letting the clear cure, then a light wet sand, and one last coat of clear then the windows go in. 
candy burple on the bottom, fading to a light candy kobalt blue on top with silver metal specs base.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 11 2010, 03:34 PM~16255297
> *been busy with some stuff, but i found some time to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just letting the clear cure, then a light wet sand, and one last coat of clear then the windows go in.
> candy burple on the bottom, fading to a light candy kobalt blue on top with silver metal specs base.
> *


looks bad ass hell brothet.... love the color. i need to pick up one of those rivi's :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 11 2010, 03:34 PM~16255297
> *been busy with some stuff, but i found some time to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just letting the clear cure, then a light wet sand, and one last coat of clear then the windows go in.
> candy burple on the bottom, fading to a light candy kobalt blue on top with silver metal specs base.
> *




:0


----------



## regalistic

:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 11 2010, 01:19 PM~16255776
> *looks bad ass hell brothet.... love the color. i need to pick up one of those rivi's :biggrin:
> *



i got two of em :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 11 2010, 11:34 AM~16255297
> *been busy with some stuff, but i found some time to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just letting the clear cure, then a light wet sand, and one last coat of clear then the windows go in.
> candy burple on the bottom, fading to a light candy kobalt blue on top with silver metal specs base.
> *


That came out nice bro!


----------



## darkside customs

I JUST WANTED TO RESPECTFULLY STEP DOWN FROM DRAG-LO AND DYNASTY. I MADE A DECISION IN HASTE, AND AT A SPUR OF THE MOMENT. MY HEART IS AT HOME WITH MCBA WHERE I BELONG. 
I HOPE YOU UNDERSTAND


----------



## SlammdSonoma

umm wtf?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 11 2010, 05:27 PM~16257014
> *I JUST WANTED TO RESPECTFULLY STEP DOWN FROM DRAG-LO AND DYNASTY. I MADE A DECISION IN HASTE, AND AT A SPUR OF THE MOMENT. MY HEART IS AT HOME WITH MCBA WHERE I BELONG.
> I HOPE YOU UNDERSTAND
> *


J?????? You started Drag-Lo!! I completely understand where you're at though. If I had to choose between C.M.B.I. and another club, it would be C.M.B.I.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

im steppin in where James was..though im giving Jeremy the top seat, since he was around when it first took shape.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 11 2010, 03:02 PM~16257300
> *J?????? You started Drag-Lo!! I completely understand where you're at though. If I had to choose between C.M.B.I. and another club, it would be C.M.B.I.
> *


Thats why I left it to slammd and aces.
I got my family in MCBA and for me to leave just didnt feel right at all. I woke up this morning feeling like shit about my stupidity.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 11 2010, 06:11 PM~16257385
> *Thats why I left it to slammd and aces.
> I got my family in MCBA and for me to leave just didnt feel right at all. I woke up this morning feeling like shit about my stupidity.
> *


That's how I think. Rick brought me into C.M.B.I., that's my fam, I wouldn't feel right about leaving.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 11 2010, 06:27 PM~16257014
> *I JUST WANTED TO RESPECTFULLY STEP DOWN FROM DRAG-LO AND DYNASTY. I MADE A DECISION IN HASTE, AND AT A SPUR OF THE MOMENT. MY HEART IS AT HOME WITH MCBA WHERE I BELONG.
> I HOPE YOU UNDERSTAND
> *





WHAT? 


well this move just made me look like an idiot!


but good luck bro! mcba is your OG club, just as dynasty is mine........... and im not goin nowhere for shit


----------



## kustombuilder

I hope that MCBA thing doesnt affect your guys friendships.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 11 2010, 07:55 PM~16257851
> *I hope that MCBA thing doesnt affect your guys friendships.
> *





naw James will always be a homie, but i will start to look closer at the people i let join dynasty from now on tho


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 11 2010, 12:34 PM~16255297
> *been busy with some stuff, but i found some time to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just letting the clear cure, then a light wet sand, and one last coat of clear then the windows go in.
> candy burple on the bottom, fading to a light candy kobalt blue on top with silver metal specs base.
> *


GREAT JOB BRO


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 11 2010, 06:01 PM~16257921
> *naw James will always be a homie, but i will start to look closer at the people i let join dynasty from now on tho
> *


----------



## chevyguy97

man darkside customs, hate to see ya give up the DRAG-LO family, this is somthing that u created, u will always have a place for it in you. we will still be here with open arms when u figure out what it is u need to figure out. DRAG-LO and DYNASTY M.C.C FOR LIFE.


----------



## chevyguy97

ALSO i wanted every one to know, that i have entered the MINITRUCKINWEB.COM build off, and i am going to REP THIS CLUB, THE NEW DYNASTY-DRAG-LO FAMILY TO THE FULLEST. im going over there and show then what true builders like ourselfs can build. ya'll can either join in and kick a little ass, or atleast watch me kick a little ass.
it's on like donky kong. DYNASTY--DRAG-LO---FOR---LIFE.
U WILL SEE OUR LOGO ALL OVER THAT SHIT.


----------



## customforlife

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 11 2010, 08:44 PM~16259857
> *ALSO i wanted every one to know, that i have entered the MINITRUCKINWEB.COM build off, and i am going to REP THIS CLUB, THE NEW DYNASTY-DRAG-LO FAMILY TO THE FULLEST. im going over there and show then what true builders like ourselfs can build. ya'll can either join in and kick a little ass, or atleast watch me kick a little ass.
> it's on like donky kong. DYNASTY--DRAG-LO---FOR---LIFE.
> U WILL SEE OUR LOGO ALL OVER THAT SHIT.
> *



hell yeah man kiss some ass in that build off!!!
i was in the first one they did but i dont know if im going to be in the new minitruckweb.com build off yet.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hell yeah, im on that shit!..been waitin like forever for this round..lol.


----------



## chevyguy97

hell yeah lets kick some ass, glad to have ya in this round slammd!!!
MINITRUCKIN look out DYNASTY-DRAG-LO BOYS are bustn out!!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 10 2010, 11:37 PM~16251682
> * I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME THE DRAG LO KUSTOMZ CHAPTER
> DYNASTY WILL NOW HAVE A DRAG LO KUSTOMZ CHAPTER :biggrin:
> do your thang fellas, and rep the name well
> *


club merger?! hell yah!! even though i am in both clubs... does this mean any drag lo members that aren't Dynasty now are?!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 11 2010, 12:34 PM~16255297
> *been busy with some stuff, but i found some time to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just letting the clear cure, then a light wet sand, and one last coat of clear then the windows go in.
> candy burple on the bottom, fading to a light candy kobalt blue on top with silver metal specs base.
> *


this came out sick as fuck bro!! im lovin it! that paint looks good and its not even done yet?!  is that a 65-66? wish they would reproduce this one, i hate the 69 rivi, even though it did come with a lowrider bike which was why i only bought the 69...twice! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

its a 65 if im not mistaken, i have two barris customs outside, one in the orig. box :biggrin: that ill build soon maybe. 

And with the merger, i believe that goes with all members are to move over as well..which are'nt many--it was very Dynasty heavy.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 11 2010, 03:27 PM~16257014
> *I JUST WANTED TO RESPECTFULLY STEP DOWN FROM DRAG-LO AND DYNASTY. I MADE A DECISION IN HASTE, AND AT A SPUR OF THE MOMENT. MY HEART IS AT HOME WITH MCBA WHERE I BELONG.
> I HOPE YOU UNDERSTAND
> *


this really sucks balls, but do ur thang maing! at least u didnt quit all together! now go rep M.C.B.A. and we'll see u on the battle field!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 11 2010, 05:24 PM~16260320
> *this came out sick as fuck bro!! im lovin it! that paint looks good and its not even done yet?!    is that a 65-66? wish they would reproduce this one, i hate the 69 rivi, even though it did come with a lowrider bike which was why i only bought the 69...twice!  :biggrin:
> *


umm lemme correct u here.... (since i'm a rivi fan) :biggrin: 

thats the 65 riviera kit..... been reissued MANY times over the years.... 

the one with the bike is a 66 riviera.... awesome kit on its own with separate frame an shit.... 

they also have a 69 riviera thats also been reissued over the years...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

BACK TO BUILDING... a pic of the maro before she got put in the dipper


----------



## SlammdSonoma

sad to see that. hope it comes out better next time!


----------



## EVIL C

it don`t look that bad :dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

shits hidden.


----------



## [email protected]

shit sucks!


----------



## caprice on dz

whats up fam. So I picked up the feb issue of scale auto and look who made it in








taken at the Derby City Shootout
congrats Trendsetta 68

To my surprise I had a car make it from the Toledo NNL show.









Personally I would have rather seen this one make it in since I built it for the show but I have to wait till my LHS gets the contest annual in to see.


----------



## [email protected]

:0 congrats fellas! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 12 2010, 12:57 AM~16263806
> *whats up fam. So I picked up the feb issue of scale auto and look who made it in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taken at the Derby City Shootout
> congrats Trendsetta 68
> 
> To my surprise I had a car make it from the Toledo NNL show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I would have rather seen this one make it in since I built it for the show but I have to wait till my LHS gets the contest annual in to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATS!! REALLY COOL!!


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 12 2010, 02:49 PM~16266561
> *CONGRATS!! REALLY COOL!!
> *


X2 FELLAS :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 11 2010, 09:34 PM~16255297
> *been busy with some stuff, but i found some time to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just letting the clear cure, then a light wet sand, and one last coat of clear then the windows go in.
> candy burple on the bottom, fading to a light candy kobalt blue on top with silver metal specs base.
> *


----------



## phatras

> whats up fam. So I picked up the feb issue of scale auto and look who made it in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taken at the Derby City Shootout
> congrats Trendsetta 68
> 
> Congrats.. What other coverage did it have from derby city.. I took a few of my buddies builds with me there and SA took pics of them.. Any from Rob Wright??


----------



## TwistedFabrication

Badass lincoln man!!! So does this mean all of drag-lol is now dynasty? Late.


----------



## caprice on dz

as a matter of fact this beautiful truck made it in


----------



## EVIL C

congrats guys


----------



## TwistedFabrication

Guess I just had to go back far enough!lol Well thanks for having us as part of the club. Gonna be in the minitruckin model contest reppin the club so well see how that turns out! Late.


----------



## chevyguy97

DYNASTY-DRAG-LO kick some more ass, good job on getting into the mag with those great builds.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 12 2010, 03:57 AM~16263806
> *whats up fam. So I picked up the feb issue of scale auto and look who made it in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taken at the Derby City Shootout
> congrats Trendsetta 68
> 
> To my surprise I had a car make it from the Toledo NNL show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I would have rather seen this one make it in since I built it for the show but I have to wait till my LHS gets the contest annual in to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATS BROTHERS!!!!!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 11 2010, 12:19 PM~16255776
> *looks bad ass hell brothet.... love the color. i need to pick up one of those rivi's :biggrin:
> *


thanks!! just to show that i haven't fallen off the face of the earth...still here.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 12 2010, 02:57 AM~16263806
> *whats up fam. So I picked up the feb issue of scale auto and look who made it in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taken at the Derby City Shootout
> congrats Trendsetta 68
> 
> To my surprise I had a car make it from the Toledo NNL show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Congrats Phil !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Had a blast @ the Toledo show !


Thanks fellas !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 12 2010, 10:30 PM~16271187
> *Congrats Phil !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Had a blast @ the Toledo show !
> Thanks fellas !
> *






better break out for this year :biggrin: ima try and be up there for the weekend this year


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 11 2010, 09:04 PM~16260895
> *umm lemme correct u here.... (since i'm a rivi fan)  :biggrin:
> 
> thats the 65 riviera kit..... been reissued MANY times over the years....
> 
> the one with the bike is a 66 riviera.... awesome kit on its own with separate frame an shit....
> 
> they also have a 69 riviera thats also been reissued over the years...
> *


well i know for sure i dont have the 66, and the ugly 69 came with a lowrider bike too, ill have 2 go check on a repro 66 then!! :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 12 2010, 10:00 PM~16271585
> *better break out for this year  :biggrin:  ima try and be up there for the weekend this year
> *


I'm counting the days to NNL East-April 17, 2010, and I'm definately going back to Toledo this year


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 12 2010, 12:57 AM~16263806
> *whats up fam. So I picked up the feb issue of scale auto and look who made it in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taken at the Derby City Shootout
> congrats Trendsetta 68
> 
> To my surprise I had a car make it from the Toledo NNL show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I would have rather seen this one make it in since I built it for the show but I have to wait till my LHS gets the contest annual in to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats on the coverage!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 12 2010, 11:03 PM~16271625
> *I'm counting the days to NNL East-April 17, 2010, and I'm definately going back to Toledo this year
> *





hopefully rick swings threw the burgh on his way to jersey, so i can follow him out  but i should be out there as well


----------



## caprice on dz

My plan is to leave MD around noon that friday, so I can get up there in time for the Friday dinner. My gps has me taking the NJ turnpike and then 95.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 12 2010, 11:00 PM~16271585
> *better break out for this year  :biggrin:  ima try and be up there for the weekend this year
> *


YOU KNOW IM GONNA BE THERE FOR SURE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

gonna be the toledo fun all over again :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 12 2010, 04:37 PM~16268469
> *as a matter of fact this beautiful truck made it in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gatta love getting in a mag with out being at the show.. Thanks for the pic.. Ill have to go grab a copy.. I had to sneak my name in there to..LOL..


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 12 2010, 09:00 PM~16271585
> *better break out for this year  :biggrin:  ima try and be up there for the weekend this year
> *


Hotels are dirt cheap man.. Think the motel 6 was only like 60 bucks.. I stayed north of town at a hampton inn for 70ish.. 

You better get you ass out to the detroit shows this year to.. We have a spring and a fall show.. Fall show is the bigger of the two.. You can crash on my ghetto couch for either if ya want.. Bring little man to..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 13 2010, 01:02 AM~16273420
> *Hotels are dirt cheap man.. Think the motel 6 was only like 60 bucks.. I stayed north of town at a hampton inn for 70ish..
> 
> You better get you ass out to the detroit shows this year to.. We have a spring and a fall show.. Fall show is the bigger of the two.. You can crash on my ghetto couch for either if ya want.. Bring little man to..
> *





whens the spring show? and i should be gettin back to work here soon, so the fall show may go down :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

ill get the dates for the show this weekend at the next meeting..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 13 2010, 01:23 AM~16273709
> *ill get the dates for the show this weekend at the next meeting..
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 12 2010, 05:03 PM~16271620
> *well i know for sure i dont have the 66, and the ugly 69 came with a lowrider bike too, ill have 2 go check on a repro 66 then!!  :biggrin:
> *


dude i got 2 of each kit sittin here in the room with me.... don't argue with me... :uh:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 12 2010, 10:19 PM~16271835
> *hopefully rick swings threw the burgh on his way to jersey, so i can follow him out   but i should be out there as well :cool:
> *


yeah right right :biggrin:


----------



## relaxednoma

congrats on the mag coverage!


----------



## chevyguy97

does anyone know of any model car shows that might be around the N.E.arkansas, or MEMPHIS tn area coming up. or anything close to those places. i would love to carry the green truck to a show and see how it does. thanks.


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 12 2010, 10:03 PM~16271625
> *I'm counting the days to NNL East-April 17, 2010, and I'm definately going back to Toledo this year
> *




:0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 12 2010, 10:00 PM~16271585
> *better break out for this year  :biggrin:  ima try and be up there for the weekend this year
> *



Kool, my decision always is based upon my money! :biggrin: 

I hope to get there and maYBE THIS TIME gO THE weekend route.
I still wanna go back to the NNL east, I haven't been there in two years.



Hey what do you guys think about Gettin' money together to take a trip out west to one of the big shows. We could meet the westcoast guys for an all out weekend--cook out, drinks, whatever! Get braggin' rights on the contest tables maybe :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

anybody know what font is used on the dynasty plaque?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 13 2010, 12:42 PM~16276909
> *anybody know what font is used on the dynasty plaque?
> *





hmm............. witch one? there a couple floatin around avie wise  

hit up biggs, im sure he might know what font is on the real dynasty plaque


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 13 2010, 12:26 PM~16277890
> *hmm............. witch one? there a couple floatin around avie wise
> 
> hit up biggs, im sure he might know what font is on the real dynasty plaque
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 13 2010, 12:32 PM~16276818
> *Kool, my decision always is based upon my money!  :biggrin:
> 
> I hope to get there and maYBE THIS TIME gO THE weekend route.
> I still wanna go back to the NNL east, I haven't been there in two years.
> Hey what do you guys think about Gettin' money together to take a trip out west to one of the big shows. We could meet the westcoast guys for an all out weekend--cook out, drinks, whatever! Get braggin' rights on the contest tables maybe  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *




as of right now, i think the furthest i would travel, would be to detroit  for now! after i get settled down with the family and build a little more on my skill level, then cali would be an option for me  

plus too, thats a long ass fawkin drive for me, because my ass will not fly lol


----------



## eastside1989

:wow:


----------



## tequila sunrise

WHAT'S UP GUYS!!! getting rain over here, so i have to wait a bit before i spray some more clear on the rivi


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 13 2010, 04:52 AM~16275680
> *does anyone know of any model car shows that might be around the N.E.arkansas, or MEMPHIS tn area coming up. or anything close to those places. i would love to carry the green truck to a show and see how it does. thanks.
> *



Here ya go man. 
http://www.scaleautomag.com/events.aspx?page=list

seen afew in tenn (knoxville, cookville) and one in little rock ark.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 13 2010, 01:37 PM~16278002
> *as of right now, i think the furthest i would travel, would be to detroit  for now! after i get settled down with the family and build a little more on my skill level, then cali would be an option for me
> 
> plus too, thats a long ass fawkin drive for me, because my ass will not fly lol
> *


I thought you knew, I'm wit you that !!!!!! I will never fly !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Put that on everything ! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 13 2010, 04:12 PM~16278769
> *I thought you knew, I'm wit you that !!!!!! I will never fly !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Put that on everything ! :biggrin:
> 
> *





truth! speak on that brother lol


there is just somethin about all that metal and bein to high up and me not incontrol of what could happen lol

fuck that........... ill walk to cali before i fly lol


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 13 2010, 05:52 AM~16275680
> *does anyone know of any model car shows that might be around the N.E.arkansas, or MEMPHIS tn area coming up. or anything close to those places. i would love to carry the green truck to a show and see how it does. thanks.
> *


Derby City shootout in Louisville
Birmingham.. In Al
Cookville TN

The Derby shootout is the biggest of the shows and would be the best bet to make it to.. well worth the drive.. We will be there to..lol..


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 13 2010, 01:20 PM~16278841
> *truth! speak on that brother lol
> there is just somethin about all that metal and bein to high up and me not incontrol of what could happen lol
> 
> fuck that........... ill walk to cali before i fly lol
> *



hahahaha! PUSSY!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 13 2010, 04:25 PM~16278889
> *hahahaha! PUSSY!!
> *





lol you fly............................. and ill catch you on the flip bro! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:0 I WAS WITH YOU ON THAT JEFF!!! I SAID ID NEVER FLY, BUT IN 08' I FLEW TO ORLANDO AND I WAS SCARED AS A MOFO!!!!!! BUT NOW THAT I HAVE FLOWN I WOULD AGAIN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 13 2010, 12:37 PM~16278002
> *as of right now, i think the furthest i would travel, would be to detroit  for now! after i get settled down with the family and build a little more on my skill level, then cali would be an option for me
> 
> plus too, thats a long ass fawkin drive for me, because my ass will not fly lol
> *


 :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 13 2010, 03:20 PM~16278841
> *truth! speak on that brother lol
> there is just somethin about all that metal and bein to high up and me not in control of what could happen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol
> 
> ill walk to cali before i fly lol.....................X 2 on that bro !
> 
> 
> *



I just don't understand all that mechanical ish of the plane plus I hate hieghts and that ish is just to freakin' high ! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 13 2010, 03:24 PM~16278882
> *Derby City shootout in Louisville
> Birmingham.. In Al
> Cookville TN
> 
> The Derby shootout is the biggest of the shows and would be the best bet to make it to.. well worth the drive.. We will be there to..lol..
> *


All are great shows plus Indy--first Saturday in May--Always a big show with great vendors......Scaledreams :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 13 2010, 05:38 PM~16279558
> *I just don't understand all that mechanical ish of the plane plus I hate hieghts and that ish is just to freakin' high !  :biggrin:
> 
> *




all of its just too much for me........ the plane, all that metal, the height, my luck runnin out lol, my last ride, shit man, i can go on for days why i wont step foot in an airport lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 13 2010, 05:41 PM~16279583
> *All are great shows plus Indy--first Saturday in May--Always a big show with great vendors......Scaledreams  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> 
> *





shit give me a time frame on how long it would take to drive from the burgh to indy 


and maybe i can swing threw and pick up frank and erik (if hes not skurred lol) :biggrin:


----------



## relaxednoma

Hmmm. indy is only 2 hours from me. Been there several times for Indy Truck Bash and Slamology for the 1:1 trucks. 

Although that is a week before my wedding. hmmmm


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 13 2010, 05:43 PM~16279597
> *shit give me a time frame on how long it would take to drive from the burgh to indy
> and maybe i can swing threw and pick up frank and erik (if hes not skurred lol) :biggrin:
> *


hmmmm....


----------



## relaxednoma

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 13 2010, 03:43 PM~16279597
> *shit give me a time frame on how long it would take to drive from the burgh to indy
> and maybe i can swing threw and pick up frank and erik (if hes not skurred lol) :biggrin:
> *


Random shot via mapquest from pitt to indy, that is of course if you drive like a grandpa lol

Total Travel Estimate: 5 hours 57 minutes / 359.82 miles


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 13 2010, 01:43 PM~16279053
> *lol you fly............................. and ill catch you on the flip bro!  :biggrin:
> *


remember like ten years ago now, when the concore went down!?... i flew a few days later on a 14 hour flight! white knuckled the entire time! the flight attendant came by and said, dont worry sir, its not a concord!

that was the first time i had flown anywhere, and flown a few times since! i look at it this way, you are soooooo high up there, and going so fast to keep you way up there, when it falls, you will be gong so fast when it hits the ground youll die instantly and painless! so im good to fly! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 13 2010, 07:28 PM~16280538
> *remember like ten years ago now, when the concore went down!?...  i flew a few days later on a 14 hour flight! white knuckled the entire time! the flight attendant came by and said, dont worry sir, its not a concord!
> 
> that was the first time i had flown anywhere, and flown a few times since!  i look at it this way, you are soooooo high up there, and going so fast to keep you way up there, when it falls, you will be gong so fast when it hits the ground youll die instantly and painless!  so im good to fly!  :biggrin:
> *






fuck that, im not pressin my luck.................. i like livein lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by relaxednoma_@Jan 13 2010, 06:28 PM~16280031
> *Random shot via mapquest from pitt to indy, that is of course if you drive like a grandpa lol
> 
> Total Travel Estimate:  5 hours 57 minutes  /  359.82 miles
> *




thats not bad, it was a lil over 4 hours from here to toledo, so that might not be that bad  maybe like eric said, dynasty meeting in indy?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 13 2010, 05:43 PM~16279597
> *shit give me a time frame on how long it would take to drive from the burgh to indy
> and maybe i can swing threw and pick up frank and erik (if hes not skurred lol) :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: SHIT ID BE GAME :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jan 13 2010, 08:17 PM~16281078
> *:biggrin: SHIT ID BE GAME :biggrin:
> *





this might go down then :biggrin: i gotta make sure i got some spendin cash to take wit me :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 13 2010, 06:28 PM~16281235
> *this might go down then :biggrin:  i gotta make sure i got some spendin cash to take wit me :biggrin:
> *


you built that orange monte vert?


----------



## chevyguy97

thanks for the heads up on the up coming model car shows. i am going to the one in LITTLE ROCK, in april. it will be the first show i have been to in like 15 years. so i can't wait.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 13 2010, 08:28 PM~16281235
> *this might go down then :biggrin:  i gotta make sure i got some spendin cash to take wit me :biggrin:
> *


I FEEL YA HOMIE!!! EXSPECIALLY IF RICKS GONNA BE THERE!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 13 2010, 08:30 PM~16281263
> *you built that orange monte vert?
> *




yea but sold it tho!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 13 2010, 06:49 PM~16281485
> *yea but sold it tho!
> *


i hate you. :guns: [email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder

I should have the protos of the model plaques soon.
Please go to my topis and sign it if your interested in them.Thx


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry16281364


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 13 2010, 04:43 PM~16279597
> *shit give me a time frame on how long it would take to drive from the burgh to indy
> and maybe i can swing threw and pick up frank and erik (if hes not skurred lol) :biggrin:
> *


6 SOUNDS BOUT RIGHT. U 2HRS FROM ME IN CLEVELAND, TOOK ME LESS THAN 4 TO GET TO INDY. BUT I DRIVE LIKE FRED FLINTSTONE COMIN HOME 4 DINNER ON THE HIWAY.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 13 2010, 08:59 PM~16281613
> *I should have the protos of the model plaques soon.
> Please go to my topis and sign it if your interested in them.Thx
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry16281364
> *





whats the prices? and whats the prices on a lot or package deal?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 13 2010, 07:08 PM~16281728
> *whats the prices? and whats the prices on a lot or package deal?
> *


at the moment they are 5 bucks ea.i havnt thought about a pkg deal yet.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 13 2010, 09:15 PM~16281811
> *at the moment they are 5 bucks ea.i havnt thought about a pkg deal yet.
> *


----------



## TwistedFabrication

Whens the show in indy? Im a long ways but may make the hike!


----------



## phatras

Yes we will be at the indy show.. Its May 1st First church of the nazarene 9401 East 25th st Indy.. 

Jeff its only six hours make the trek.. If you do go Let me know where your staying and we hook up the night before for grub and bs.. Hell you might as well stay in the same hotel..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 13 2010, 09:08 PM~16281726
> *6 SOUNDS BOUT RIGHT. U 2HRS FROM ME IN CLEVELAND, TOOK ME LESS THAN 4 TO GET TO INDY. BUT I DRIVE LIKE FRED FLINTSTONE COMIN HOME 4 DINNER ON THE HIWAY.
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




i hear ya brother lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 13 2010, 10:56 PM~16283126
> *Yes we will be at the indy show.. Its May 1st First church of the nazarene 9401 East 25th st Indy..
> 
> Jeff its only six hours make the trek.. If you do go Let me know where your staying and we hook up the night before for grub and bs.. Hell you might as well stay in the same hotel..
> *





oh you know this :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn all yall around me..theres one here in Atlanta at the end of the year that brings in some off the wall shit. They have a package deal--but i havent did it, i drive wherever i go as well.

Oh, and my bro works on the new big boy 787, hes a foreman, gets paid $35 and hr to watch guys do the job he did 15 years ago. He gets taxed on just $7 of the $35--lucky ass mofo!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang this sounds good fellas....... we gotta eat like a mutha if ya get here !

It took me exactly 5 hrs to get to Pittsburgh awhile back . I didn't drive like Roni but I did make it in time for dinna ! :biggrin: 

Hey TwistedFAb and Slammed ya aughta get together and ride up to Indy for the show !


Hey Dropped, I'm stayin' with you on the ground ! That ish is just to freakin' crazy for me plus I wanna live too :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 14 2010, 09:24 AM~16287332
> *Dang this sounds good fellas....... we gotta eat like a mutha if ya get here !
> 
> It took me exactly 5 hrs to get to Pittsburgh awhile back . I didn't drive like Roni but I did make it in time for dinna !  :biggrin:
> 
> Hey TwistedFAb and Slammed ya aughta get together and ride up to Indy for the show !
> Hey Dropped, I'm stayin' with you on the ground ! That ish is just to freakin' crazy for me plus I wanna live too  :biggrin:
> 
> *





oh fo sho :biggrin: 

looks like it might be a good year to get the club together for some shows


----------



## SlammdSonoma

that'd be cool with me, i may try & make the Birmingham, and Cookeville shows as well, i know i dont have a chance in hell, but the vendors are worth the trip ive heard. :biggrin: 

And a chance to get pictured in a mag..guess thats worthy :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 14 2010, 03:36 PM~16290105
> *that'd be cool with me, i may try & make the Birmingham, and Cookeville shows as well, i know i dont have a chance in hell, but the vendors are worth the trip ive heard. :biggrin:
> 
> And a chance to get pictured in a mag..guess thats worthy :biggrin:
> *


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 14 2010, 01:36 PM~16290105
> *that'd be cool with me, i may try & make the Birmingham, and Cookeville shows as well, i know i dont have a chance in hell, but the vendors are worth the trip ive heard. :biggrin:
> 
> And a chance to get pictured in a mag..guess thats worthy :biggrin:
> *


im going to try and do birmingham this year. Im hoping to be able to do double the shows this year over last year. 

Cookville.. Wont ever go to that show. So cant say much on it..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 14 2010, 04:59 PM~16290874
> *im going to try and do birmingham this year. Im hoping to be able to do double the shows this year over last year.
> 
> Cookville.. Wont ever go to that show. So cant say much on it..
> *






well good! gas er' up and i better see you back in the burgh this year too! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

good news.I got the proto dynasty plaque done.I had to do it a lil bigger than 3/4 for now cause of all the letters.looks good though.I'll post a pic asap in my topic.


----------



## kustombuilder

please go to my plaque topic to see the pics.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 14 2010, 09:11 AM~16287546
> *oh fo sho :biggrin:
> 
> looks like it might be a good year to get the club together for some shows
> *



As a matter of fact, since it's my hometown I could host a Dynasty Cook-out @ my crib ! We could see each others builds, talk some shit, hang out, go tot he ST%$P Club down the street, whatever...............

But B.Y.O.B. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 14 2010, 06:16 PM~16291648
> *As a matter of fact, since it's my hometown I could host a Dynasty Cook-out @ my crib ! We could see each others builds, talk some shit, hang out, go tot he ST%$P Club down the street, whatever...............
> 
> But B.Y.O.B.  :biggrin:
> 
> *







:0 you know im down! :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

WTF.. double post


----------



## phatras

you know IM ganna crash that cookout.. food im there..lmao.. 

I dont think ill be at the burg show this year.. That was killer three weekends in a row of shows..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 14 2010, 07:30 PM~16292335
> *you know IM ganna crash that cookout.. food im there..lmao..
> 
> I dont think ill be at the burg show this year.. That was killer three weekends in a row of shows..
> *






buster :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 14 2010, 06:30 PM~16292335
> *you know IM ganna crash that cookout.. food im there..lmao..
> 
> I dont think ill be at the burg show this year.. That was killer three weekends in a row of shows..
> *


 :biggrin: 

[email protected] [you know im down] :biggrin: 













:biggrin:   I'll start the dogs and burgers now, cause you know we gonna get our eat on!


:biggrin: !


----------



## customforlife

damn are there any shows in texas?? i've never been to a model car show.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 14 2010, 09:11 PM~16293290
> *:biggrin:
> 
> [email protected] [you know im down] :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:     I'll start the dogs and burgers now, cause you know we gonna get our eat on!
> :biggrin: !
> *







fire it up pimpin............... food is second on my list after money lol, so make enough brother :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by customforlife_@Jan 14 2010, 08:12 PM~16293293
> *damn are there any shows in texas?? i've never been to a model car show.
> *



They have one HAMS. Not sure were its held at.


----------



## LowandBeyond

Tx shows. 

http://www.scaleautomag.com/events.aspx?pa...fo&eventid=1650

http://www.scaleautomag.com/events.aspx?pa...fo&eventid=1651


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 14 2010, 09:03 PM~16293776
> *fire it up pimpin............... food is second on my list after money lol, so make enough brother :biggrin:
> *



I gotchew! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 14 2010, 11:10 PM~16294434
> *I gotchew!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Here you go homie.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 15 2010, 01:26 AM~16296263
> *Here you go homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





that whip is sick! :0 


ill try and have some pics of this 65 chevelle up sometime tomorrow


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 14 2010, 11:35 PM~16296415
> *that whip is sick!  :0
> ill try and have some pics of this 65 chevelle up sometime tomorrow
> *


Which version of the 65 do you have?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 15 2010, 01:44 AM~16296578
> *Which version of the 65 do you have?
> *




cali wheels


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 14 2010, 11:46 PM~16296599
> *cali wheels
> *


I got that one too. I like the speedster style wheel that come with it but the rubber is too tall.what rims are you going to run?


----------



## mademan

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 14 2010, 11:26 PM~16296263
> *Here you go homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks great


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 15 2010, 01:48 AM~16296650
> *I got that one too. I like the speedster style wheel that come with it but the rubber is too tall.what rims are you going to run?
> *





same ones you got on your 67 :biggrin: 



i gotta re work the front suspension to get it alot lower, but its straight low rod right now


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 14 2010, 11:53 PM~16296734
> *same ones you got on your 67 :biggrin:
> i gotta re work the front suspension to get it alot lower, but its straight low rod right now
> *


Nice!Can't wait to see it.


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 15 2010, 12:26 AM~16296263
> *Here you go homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet ride, I built the cali wheels kit a few years ago but I pirated the rims for my 58 edsel, I think I may strip this one and give a new coat of paint one day


----------



## caprice on dz

So, I have a horrible memory, would anyone mind posting up real names?


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 14 2010, 11:26 PM~16296263
> *Here you go homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks nice and clean. good job.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 15 2010, 03:16 AM~16297840
> *So, I have a horrible memory, would anyone mind posting up real names?
> *




1. [email protected] Jeff


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

1. [email protected] Jeff 
2. CNDYBLU66SS- Derrick :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Rides are lookin' good homies !







1. [email protected] Jeff 
2. CNDYBLU66SS- Derrick 
3. Trendsetta 68 -- Tony --


----------



## SlammdSonoma

1. [email protected] Jeff 
2. CNDYBLU66SS- Derrick 
3. Trendsetta 68 -- Tony -- 
4. SlammdSonoma-- Brian

hmm..chevelles. :biggrin: the idea bank just started rollin over here


----------



## DJ-ROY

1. [email protected] Jeff
2. CNDYBLU66SS- Derrick
3. Trendsetta 68 -- Tony --
4. SlammdSonoma-- Brian
5.DJ-ROY --Roy


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

1. [email protected] Jeff
2. CNDYBLU66SS- Derrick
3. Trendsetta 68 -- Tony --
4. SlammdSonoma-- Brian
5.DJ-ROY --Roy  
6. 93FULLSIZE- Frank


----------



## regalistic

1. [email protected] Jeff
2. CNDYBLU66SS- Derrick
3. Trendsetta 68 -- Tony --
4. SlammdSonoma-- Brian
5.DJ-ROY --Roy 
6. 93FULLSIZE- Frank 
7. REGALISTIC-- ERIK


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 14 2010, 11:16 PM~16297840
> *So, I have a horrible memory, would anyone mind posting up real names?
> *


MIKE


----------



## 06150xlt

1. [email protected] Jeff
2. CNDYBLU66SS- Derrick
3. Trendsetta 68 -- Tony --
4. SlammdSonoma-- Brian
5.DJ-ROY --Roy 
6. 93FULLSIZE- Frank 
7. REGALISTIC-- ERIK
8. 06150XLT-- Nate


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 15 2010, 09:00 PM~16303997
> *1. [email protected] Jeff
> 2. CNDYBLU66SS- Derrick
> 3. Trendsetta 68 -- Tony --
> 4. SlammdSonoma-- Brian
> 5.DJ-ROY --Roy
> 6. 93FULLSIZE- Frank
> 7. REGALISTIC-- ERIK
> 8. 06150XLT-- Nate
> *





big nate................. i got them wheels yesterday bro :biggrin: 


i owe you big time bro :biggrin:


----------



## ptman2002

1. [email protected] Jeff
2. CNDYBLU66SS- Derrick
3. Trendsetta 68 -- Tony --
4. SlammdSonoma-- Brian
5.DJ-ROY --Roy 
6. 93FULLSIZE- Frank 
7. REGALISTIC-- ERIK
8. 06150XLT-- Nate 
9. ptman = Mike


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

1. [email protected] Jeff
2. CNDYBLU66SS- Derrick
3. Trendsetta 68 -- Tony --
4. SlammdSonoma-- Brian
5.DJ-ROY --Roy 
6. 93FULLSIZE- Frank 
7. REGALISTIC-- ERIK
8. 06150XLT-- Nate 
9. ptman = Mike
10.Aces'N'Eights-Jeremy


----------



## [email protected]

whats crackin fellas :biggrin: ive been pushin time lately, and got a mock up of the dodge van (its just gonna be a curbside shitz  

sittin just like this  



































and 2nd, there has been a lil warmer weather lately (like 40 degrees lol) so i was dartin in and out buildin up some color :biggrin: felt good to get back in the swang a thangs  

but i got the suspension all done, and this is wheres shes gonna sit  

65 chevelle  



























just a quick mock-up  still gotta do the motor and plum an wire it and add some odds an ends to the interior :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

No prob bro. That Dodge is gonna be sweet!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 15 2010, 11:48 PM~16306614
> *whats crackin fellas :biggrin:  ive been pushin time lately, and got a mock up of the dodge van (its just gonna be a curbside shitz
> 
> sittin just like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 2nd, there has been a lil warmer weather lately (like 40 degrees lol) so i was dartin in and out buildin up some color :biggrin:  felt good to get back in the swang a thangs
> 
> but i got the suspension all done, and this is wheres shes gonna sit
> 
> 65 chevelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a quick mock-up   still gotta do the motor and plum an wire it and add some odds an ends to the interior :biggrin:
> *


Lookin good Jeff.Are the rims on the van from a DUB diecast?Chevelle is goin to be killer.


----------



## darkside customs

GODDAMN!!!!! That A-100 is gonna be sweet!! I take it that its a pretty clean resin!?!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt+Jan 16 2010, 01:53 AM~16306652-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No prob bro.  That Dodge is gonna be sweet!
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks again BIG NATE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 16 2010, 01:54 AM~16306663
> *Lookin good Jeff.Are the rims on the van from a DUB diecast?Chevelle is goin to be killer.
> *


thanks bro

and yea there from a 1/32 scale mustang


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 16 2010, 01:54 AM~16306668
> *GODDAMN!!!!! That A-100 is gonna be sweet!! I take it that its a pretty clean resin!?!
> *





:biggrin: yea she wasnt bad


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

man the velles purdier here than on the screen o my phone! love the blue


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 16 2010, 02:15 AM~16306851
> *man the velles purdier here than on the screen o my phone! love the blue
> *





:biggrin: thanks D


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ECO FRIENDLY GO KART! 100% recycled shit! all scratchmade


----------



## tequila sunrise

1. [email protected] Jeff
2. CNDYBLU66SS- Derrick
3. Trendsetta 68 -- Tony --
4. SlammdSonoma-- Brian
5.DJ-ROY --Roy 
6. 93FULLSIZE- Frank 
7. REGALISTIC-- ERIK
8. 06150XLT-- Nate 
9. ptman = Mike
10.Aces'N'Eights-Jeremy 
11. Tequila Sunrise- MIKE


----------



## old low&slo

> 1. [email protected] Jeff
> 2. CNDYBLU66SS- Derrick
> 3. Trendsetta 68 -- Tony --
> 4. SlammdSonoma-- Brian
> 5.DJ-ROY --Roy
> 6. 93FULLSIZE- Frank
> 7. REGALISTIC-- ERIK
> 8. 06150XLT-- Nate
> 9. ptman = Mike
> 10.Aces'N'Eights-Jeremy
> 11. Tequila Sunrise- MIKE
> 12. old low&slo - Greg


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 16 2010, 08:37 AM~16307036
> *ECO FRIENDLY GO KART! 100% recycled shit! all scratchmade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 16 2010, 07:48 AM~16306614
> *whats crackin fellas :biggrin:  ive been pushin time lately, and got a mock up of the dodge van (its just gonna be a curbside shitz
> 
> sittin just like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 2nd, there has been a lil warmer weather lately (like 40 degrees lol) so i was dartin in and out buildin up some color :biggrin:  felt good to get back in the swang a thangs
> 
> 
> 
> Got my eyes on that Van
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chevyguy97

1. [email protected] Jeff
2. CNDYBLU66SS- Derrick
3. Trendsetta 68 -- Tony --
4. SlammdSonoma-- Brian
5.DJ-ROY --Roy 
6. 93FULLSIZE- Frank 
7. REGALISTIC-- ERIK
8. 06150XLT-- Nate 
9. ptman = Mike
10.Aces'N'Eights-Jeremy 
11. Tequila Sunrise- MIKE
12. old low&slo - Greg
13. chevyguy97---Matt


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 16 2010, 01:37 AM~16307036
> *ECO FRIENDLY GO KART! 100% recycled shit! all scratchmade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks freeking sweet how big is it


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 16 2010, 12:48 AM~16306614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a quick mock-up   still gotta do the motor and plum an wire it and add some odds an ends to the interior :biggrin:
> *


Man, thats some clean resin ! I've always wanted one of them to do a drag tow van or a mid 60's Utility truck. Keep us posted!

Homie that Chevelle is sick! The stance with those rims and paint are wicked !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 16 2010, 01:48 AM~16306614
> *whats crackin fellas :biggrin:  ive been pushin time lately, and got a mock up of the dodge van (its just gonna be a curbside shitz
> 
> sittin just like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 2nd, there has been a lil warmer weather lately (like 40 degrees lol) so i was dartin in and out buildin up some color :biggrin:  felt good to get back in the swang a thangs
> 
> but i got the suspension all done, and this is wheres shes gonna sit
> 
> 65 chevelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a quick mock-up   still gotta do the motor and plum an wire it and add some odds an ends to the interior :biggrin:
> *


 :0 WHAT YOU BUILD TOO????? HAHA JK HOME BOI!!! SHIT LOOKS GOOD!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin: thanks fellas


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yeah what he said :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

1. [email protected] Jeff
2. CNDYBLU66SS- Derrick
3. Trendsetta 68 -- Tony --
4. SlammdSonoma-- Brian
5.DJ-ROY --Roy 
6. 93FULLSIZE- Frank 
7. REGALISTIC-- ERIK
8. 06150XLT-- Nate 
9. ptman = Mike
10.Aces'N'Eights-Jeremy 
11. Tequila Sunrise- MIKE
12. old low&slo - Greg
13. chevyguy97---Matt
14. hocknberry---Joe


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 16 2010, 08:32 AM~16308243
> *Thanks freeking sweet how big is it
> *


as big as the palm of my hand!


----------



## chevyguy97

got a little work done on the 4-door stepside. the body is lookn pretty good, and finley got some wheels i like, they are a little bigger then what i wanted, but they will work.









this is the grill i made for it, just cut everything off of it. don't know why the pic is side ways but you get the pic.









just a little side work. waiting till the minitruckn build off starts.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:cheesy: Sweet grille!

guys im so bored im about to make another go kart...im bored again!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 16 2010, 01:05 PM~16308810
> *:cheesy:  Sweet grille!
> 
> guys im so bored im about to make another go kart...im bored again!
> *





:wave:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 16 2010, 12:55 PM~16308745
> *got a little work done on the 4-door stepside. the body is lookn pretty good, and finley got some wheels i like, they are a little bigger then what i wanted, but they will work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the grill i made for it, just cut everything off of it. don't know why the pic is side ways but you get the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a little side work. waiting till the minitruckn build off starts.
> *




ride looks sick bro :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 16 2010, 11:11 AM~16308854
> *:wave:
> *


you payin? lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 16 2010, 01:21 PM~16308905
> *you payin? lol
> *




isnt your dynasty club card about to expire  





















































lol im bustin your nutz foo


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 16 2010, 01:24 PM~16308938
> *isnt your dynasty club card about to expire
> lol im bustin your nutz foo
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin:

forreal tho, do you seriously want one? we can work a trade.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 16 2010, 01:28 PM~16308958
> * :biggrin:
> 
> forreal tho, do you seriously want one? we can work a trade.
> *





lol ill see whats up, let me sleep on it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

well ima get started, boredoms really getting to me


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 16 2010, 01:40 PM~16309079
> *well ima get started, boredoms really getting to me
> *


GETTA GF HOMIE!!!! LOL JK YWITH YA HOMIE!!!!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 16 2010, 07:31 AM~16308241
> *1. [email protected] Jeff
> 2. CNDYBLU66SS- Derrick
> 3. Trendsetta 68 -- Tony --
> 4. SlammdSonoma-- Brian
> 5.DJ-ROY --Roy
> 6. 93FULLSIZE- Frank
> 7. REGALISTIC-- ERIK
> 8. 06150XLT-- Nate
> 9. ptman = Mike
> 10.Aces'N'Eights-Jeremy
> 11. Tequila Sunrise- MIKE
> 12. old low&slo - Greg
> 13. chevyguy97---Matt
> *



correct me if im wrong, isnt he mcba!?

not trying to start anything by this.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 16 2010, 02:34 PM~16309426
> *correct me if im wrong, isnt he mcba!?
> 
> not trying to start anything by this.
> *





i think he dropped them to stay with drag lo, and drag low is a chapter of dynasty now :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 16 2010, 12:05 PM~16309595
> *i think he dropped them to stay with drag lo, and drag low is a chapter of dynasty now :biggrin:
> *



ic ic :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 16 2010, 01:05 PM~16309595
> *i think he dropped them to stay with drag lo, and drag low is a chapter of dynasty now :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## TwistedFabrication

1. [email protected] Jeff
2. CNDYBLU66SS- Derrick
3. Trendsetta 68 -- Tony --
4. SlammdSonoma-- Brian
5.DJ-ROY --Roy 
6. 93FULLSIZE- Frank 
7. REGALISTIC-- ERIK
8. 06150XLT-- Nate 
9. ptman = Mike
10.Aces'N'Eights-Jeremy 
11. Tequila Sunrise- MIKE
12. old low&slo - Greg
13. chevyguy97---Matt
14. hocknberry---Joe
15. Twisted Fabrication--- Kevin


And yes he stayed with Drag-Lo!!! Right choice haha Minitruckers lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^ lol, no kiddin..tailgates make the world go round motherfuckers!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

speakin of tailgates...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^like the rims matchin paint..looks real good!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

:wave:


----------



## darkside customs

1. [email protected] Jeff
2. CNDYBLU66SS- Derrick
3. Trendsetta 68 -- Tony --
4. SlammdSonoma-- Brian
5.DJ-ROY --Roy 
6. 93FULLSIZE- Frank 
7. REGALISTIC-- ERIK
8. 06150XLT-- Nate 
9. ptman = Mike
10.Aces'N'Eights-Jeremy 
11. Tequila Sunrise- MIKE
12. old low&slo - Greg
13. chevyguy97---Matt
14. hocknberry---Joe
15. Twisted Fabrication--- Kevin
16. darkside customs--- James


----------



## darkside customs

A little something Im workin on for the new year.
Not sure on colors. Maybe white and blue 2 tone.


----------



## jimbo

:nicoderm: Lookin' good DROPPED... uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 16 2010, 10:50 PM~16313415
> *1. [email protected] Jeff
> 2. CNDYBLU66SS- Derrick
> 3. Trendsetta 68 -- Tony --
> 4. SlammdSonoma-- Brian
> 5.DJ-ROY --Roy
> 6. 93FULLSIZE- Frank
> 7. REGALISTIC-- ERIK
> 8. 06150XLT-- Nate
> 9. ptman = Mike
> 10.Aces'N'Eights-Jeremy
> 11. Tequila Sunrise- MIKE
> 12. old low&slo - Greg
> 13. chevyguy97---Matt
> 14. hocknberry---Joe
> 15. Twisted Fabrication--- Kevin
> 16. darkside customs--- James
> *




SO DOES THIS MEAN THAT YOUR BACK WITH US. darkside


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 17 2010, 02:24 AM~16314175
> *:nicoderm: Lookin' good DROPPED...  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *





:biggrin: thanks brother :biggrin: 


and J.............. elco looks good, finish that scheeeit!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 17 2010, 10:07 AM~16315265
> *:biggrin:  thanks brother :biggrin:
> and J.............. elco looks good, finish that scheeeit!
> *


I CO-SIGN!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 17 2010, 01:14 AM~16314099
> *A little something Im workin on for the new year.
> Not sure on colors. Maybe white and blue 2 tone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yep, lookin' good. keep us posted.


----------



## chevyguy97

well looks like the cowboys couldn't pull it off.
them vikings are some bad mamajamers. lol
O-WELL always NEXT year.

:machinegun: VIKINGS---:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 17 2010, 05:50 AM~16312954
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 17 2010, 05:50 AM~16312954
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whoa, very nice smooth paint homie! :0 
Its so perfect that I almost like it without clearcoat :biggrin:


----------



## Jantrix

Don't forget me. I should be building again by the end of January. Just got a load of kits and old build ups from my uncle. Can't wait to tear into them. Got a contest coming up. I'll be sporting the Dynasty and MCBA logos on my entry.


1. [email protected] Jeff
2. CNDYBLU66SS- Derrick
3. Trendsetta 68 -- Tony --
4. SlammdSonoma-- Brian
5.DJ-ROY --Roy 
6. 93FULLSIZE- Frank 
7. REGALISTIC-- ERIK
8. 06150XLT-- Nate 
9. ptman = Mike
10.Aces'N'Eights-Jeremy 
11. Tequila Sunrise- MIKE
12. old low&slo - Greg
13. chevyguy97---Matt
14. hocknberry---Joe
15. Twisted Fabrication--- Kevin
16. darkside customs--- James
17. Jantrix -- Rob


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Jan 17 2010, 06:10 PM~16318524
> *Don't forget me. I should be building again by the end of January. Just got a load of kits and old build ups from my uncle. Can't wait to tear into them. Got a contest coming up. I'll be sporting the Dynasty and MCBA logos on my entry.
> 1. [email protected] Jeff
> 2. CNDYBLU66SS- Derrick
> 3. Trendsetta 68 -- Tony --
> 4. SlammdSonoma-- Brian
> 5.DJ-ROY --Roy
> 6. 93FULLSIZE- Frank
> 7. REGALISTIC-- ERIK
> 8. 06150XLT-- Nate
> 9. ptman = Mike
> 10.Aces'N'Eights-Jeremy
> 11. Tequila Sunrise- MIKE
> 12. old low&slo - Greg
> 13. chevyguy97---Matt
> 14. hocknberry---Joe
> 15. Twisted Fabrication--- Kevin
> 16. darkside customs--- James
> 17. Jantrix -- Rob
> *


oh rlly?


----------



## Jantrix

Yeah REALLY. Is that an issue? Jeff and I are cool about me being in both clubs. Problem?

BTW can someone re-post our many logos?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Jan 17 2010, 06:14 PM~16318552
> *Yeah REALLY. Is that an issue? Jeff and I are cool about me being in both clubs. Problem?
> 
> BTW can someone re-post our many logos?
> *


Doesnt bother me.but might to some others.


----------



## Jantrix

Oh come on. I know I've been away for a few months, but what is going on now? I see that Jeff doesn't list being in MCBA anymore. What's going on?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Jan 17 2010, 06:21 PM~16318592
> *Oh come on. I know I've been away for a few months, but what is going on now? I see that Jeff doesn't list being in MCBA anymore. What's going on?
> *


its not my place to say bro.you need to speak to your club brothas.Im cool with everybody.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:| http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=520274&st=0


----------



## aztek_warrior

1. [email protected] Jeff
2. CNDYBLU66SS- Derrick
3. Trendsetta 68 -- Tony --
4. SlammdSonoma-- Brian
5.DJ-ROY --Roy 
6. 93FULLSIZE- Frank 
7. REGALISTIC-- ERIK
8. 06150XLT-- Nate 
9. ptman = Mike
10.Aces'N'Eights-Jeremy 
11. Tequila Sunrise- MIKE
12. old low&slo - Greg
13. chevyguy97---Matt
14. hocknberry---Joe
15. Twisted Fabrication--- Kevin
16. darkside customs--- James
17. Jantrix -- Rob
18. Aztek_warrior-----Rodolfo AKA Rudy..


----------



## Jantrix

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 17 2010, 08:36 PM~16318707
> *:| http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=520274&st=0*


Well shit, this sucks beyond all imagining. Why the fuck was it necessary for this to happen? :angry: 

Okay guys here's the situation. I CAME to this website to get noticed and get invited to MCBA. Many of my online friends I knew and admired from other modeling sites were MCBA. They told me it was invite only, and the way in was to come here and get noticed and appreciated. 

So now I have what I wanted and Dynasty was just a great honor too. And now this.....

Guys I'm gonna have to kick this around for a while. This fuckin ruined my night.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:sprint:


----------



## caprice on dz

Everyone's builds looking good up in here. and thanks for the names, reffering to peeps by their screen name is fine online but it sounds silly in person. The fun part is going to be putting names to faces at shows and such.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 17 2010, 06:27 PM~16319152
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great job!! I like what you did with the trailing arms and A-arms!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 18 2010, 12:14 PM~16324168
> *Great job!! I like what you did with the trailing arms and A-arms!!
> *



X2 nice


----------



## chevyguy97

lookn good


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## customforlife

1. [email protected] Jeff
2. CNDYBLU66SS- Derrick
3. Trendsetta 68 -- Tony --
4. SlammdSonoma-- Brian
5.DJ-ROY --Roy 
6. 93FULLSIZE- Frank 
7. REGALISTIC-- ERIK
8. 06150XLT-- Nate 
9. ptman = Mike
10.Aces'N'Eights-Jeremy 
11. Tequila Sunrise- MIKE
12. old low&slo - Greg
13. chevyguy97---Matt
14. hocknberry---Joe
15. Twisted Fabrication--- Kevin
16. darkside customs--- James
17. Jantrix -- Rob
18. Aztek_warrior-----Rodolfo AKA Rudy.. 
19. customforlife--kenneth. or bud


----------



## [email protected]

just tryin out the new image up-loader :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by customforlife_@Jan 18 2010, 06:42 PM~16330103
> *1. [email protected] Jeff
> 2. CNDYBLU66SS- Derrick
> 3. Trendsetta 68 -- Tony --
> 4. SlammdSonoma-- Brian
> 5.DJ-ROY --Roy
> 6. 93FULLSIZE- Frank
> 7. REGALISTIC-- ERIK
> 8. 06150XLT-- Nate
> 9. ptman = Mike
> 10.Aces'N'Eights-Jeremy
> 11. Tequila Sunrise- MIKE
> 12. old low&slo - Greg
> 13. chevyguy97---Matt
> 14. hocknberry---Joe
> 15. Twisted Fabrication--- Kevin
> 16. darkside customs--- James
> 17. Jantrix -- Rob
> 18. Aztek_warrior-----Rodolfo AKA Rudy..
> 19. customforlife--kenneth. or bud
> *


dam.19?not bad.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 18 2010, 09:42 PM~16330856
> *dam.19?not bad.
> *




AND THERES ALOT OF CATS THAT HAVENT SEEN THE LIST YET  IDE SAY WE GOT CLOSE TO ABOUT 30-35 CATS IN DYNASTY RIGHT NOW


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 18 2010, 07:52 PM~16330993
> *AND THERES ALOT OF CATS THAT HAVENT SEEN THE LIST YET  IDE SAY WE GOT CLOSE TO ABOUT 30-35 CATS IN DYNASTY RIGHT NOW
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah at least....some of em are MIA. And have been for awhile.


----------



## relaxednoma

1. [email protected] Jeff
2. CNDYBLU66SS- Derrick
3. Trendsetta 68 -- Tony --
4. SlammdSonoma-- Brian
5.DJ-ROY --Roy
6. 93FULLSIZE- Frank
7. REGALISTIC-- ERIK
8. 06150XLT-- Nate
9. ptman = Mike
10.Aces'N'Eights-Jeremy
11. Tequila Sunrise- MIKE
12. old low&slo - Greg
13. chevyguy97---Matt
14. hocknberry---Joe
15. Twisted Fabrication--- Kevin
16. darkside customs--- James
17. Jantrix -- Rob
18. Aztek_warrior-----Rodolfo AKA Rudy..
19. customforlife--kenneth. or bud
20. relaxednoma --- scott


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 17 2010, 06:27 PM~16319152
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice engraving work bro!! looks good!! u do it all be exacto blade?!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 17 2010, 05:27 PM~16319152
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


okay....now i definately know it's just not my tires that are doing this. but why after a while, the tires tend to "split across"? i have 3 cars that the tires have done that. 

another thing is, i'm building a caddy for a guy, and got "light ghost grey" (tamiya) which was reccomended by someone,no names because i don't want to throw him under the bus, and it came out like a seafoam greenish color. Luckily, i sprayed only the trim, but then i sprayed some scrap stuff here and there, hoping more "grey" will come out, but still the greenish color. SETTING ME BACK AND PISSING ME OFF.


----------



## tequila sunrise

just checking the new uploader...^^nothing new


----------



## ptman2002

man jeff that dually makes me jealous. i want a shell to put on mine.


----------



## darkside customs

That Dually is lookin bad ass brother!


----------



## chevyguy97

yeah the dually is lookn good.


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin: hunt around fellas, im sure someone around has a shell for your dually too :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

if ya want to get a shell for the dually, u can get on E-BAY and buy the ex-cab long bed chevy model, it's kinda a touqurse color. and it's a snap together, it comes with the shell. go to E-BAY and type in SNAPFAST, and if there is one for sale it will pop up. i saw 2 for sale the other day, for like $15 bucks. and u can cut the bed down and make it a short bed, and use the shell on your dually.


----------



## chevyguy97

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-ERTL-Chevy-C1500-E...=item45f06d9a51
i found some on e-bay
http://cgi.ebay.com/Chevy-1500-Ext-Cab-Hot...=item414c299197

and here is a dually
http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-Ertl-Chevy-C3500-S...=item588585948b

that's all i could find for now, also u can type in PROMO, and duallys pop up there all the time, i just bought 4 of them,


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## ptman2002

i have 2 duallies converted into crew cabs. i have wheels for these, but i would like to find a few more sets of the semi wheels.


----------



## chevyguy97

for semi wheels i go to a truck stop, and u will find big truck toys there cheep sometimes. u will have to find some tires for them, but that's no biggy, the tires that come with the wheels are to big. there is a truck stop out on the interstate and they sell big truck toyz for like 10-20 bucks. just check one out.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

DYNASTY IS IN THE HOUSE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






:biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 19 2010, 12:41 PM~16337886
> *DYNASTY IS IN THE HOUSE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :boink: :run: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## DJ-ROY




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 04:07 PM~16341009
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jan 19 2010, 06:07 PM~16341009
> *
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## Jantrix

So until I die nasty, I'm DYNASTY.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Jan 19 2010, 09:51 PM~16344046
> *So until I die nasty, I'm DYNASTY.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Jan 19 2010, 06:51 PM~16344046
> *So until I die nasty, I'm DYNASTY.
> *


We didn't let you down, you left us.

Keep building


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Jan 20 2010, 03:51 AM~16344046
> *So until I die nasty, I'm DYNASTY.
> *



Thats the way to roll bro. uffin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Jan 19 2010, 09:51 PM~16344046
> *So until I die nasty, I'm DYNASTY.
> *






 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

before and after shots :biggrin: 

i miss my orange chop top, so ima do another :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 19 2010, 09:23 PM~16345190
> *before and after shots :biggrin:
> 
> i miss my orange chop top, so ima do another :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice.I found mine this weekend in the garage.I need to make the training day monte.


----------



## [email protected]

yea D wanted me to do the training day monte, but i miss my chop top too much and need another on my shelf quick


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 19 2010, 09:25 PM~16345224
> *yea D wanted me to do the training day monte, but i miss my chop top too much and need another on my shelf quick
> *


nah.I have to do 2.Denzel agreed to sign one for me and ill give him one.When i worked at warner bro.I was able to get ahold of him.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 19 2010, 11:27 PM~16345238
> *nah.I have to do 2.Denzel agreed to sign one for me and ill give him one.When i worked at warner bro.I was able to get ahold of him.
> *





:wow: i call *cough*bullshit*cough*cough* :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 19 2010, 09:31 PM~16345297
> *:wow:  i call *cough*bullshit*cough*cough* :biggrin:
> *


say what you want but i still have alot of friends that still work there.I can get ahold of his people when im ready.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 19 2010, 11:36 PM~16345354
> *say what you want but i still have alot of friends that still work there.I can get ahold of his people when im ready.
> *





:0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 19 2010, 09:37 PM~16345379
> *:0
> *


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 19 2010, 07:23 PM~16345190
> *before and after shots :biggrin:
> 
> i miss my orange chop top, so ima do another :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, you aint fuckin around either. Glad to see you back to building bro.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 19 2010, 11:45 PM~16345471
> *Damn, you aint fuckin around either. Glad to see you back to building bro.
> *





im tryin bro................. this is just some simple quick shit ya know  i still dont have time to do shit, im just adding little shit to my day, and hope to get somethin done lol.............. so what better way to do somethin quick, then a promo


----------



## darkside customs

If you dont have enough time, then a quick build is the best thing.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 19 2010, 07:36 PM~16345354
> *say what you want but i still have alot of friends that still work there.I can get ahold of his people when im ready.
> *



:0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 19 2010, 09:52 PM~16345555
> *:0
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 19 2010, 09:31 PM~16345297
> *:wow:  i call *cough*bullshit*cough*cough* :biggrin:
> *


when i work there.i met alot of famous people.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 19 2010, 11:51 PM~16345539
> *If you dont have enough time, then a quick build is the best thing.
> *






yiz zir! ever sence i sold my last chop top, ive been die'n' to build another  so itll be some simple but clean scheeeeit ya know  


im just lost on some colors right now


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 19 2010, 09:59 PM~16345667
> *yiz zir! ever sence i sold my last chop top, ive been die'n' to build another   so itll be some simple but clean scheeeeit ya know
> im just lost on some colors right now
> *


i like to see one in that metal specks blue.


----------



## Jantrix

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 19 2010, 10:10 PM~16344283
> *We didn't let you down, you left us.
> 
> Keep building  *


 I was forced to leave. Twist it any way you want.


----------



## darkside customs

Add this to the mix. Already posted in my build thread, but why not here too.

Molding the rear bumper to the body
























Interior almost done
















Starting on the engine. Plumbed and gonna run some fuel lines as well


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 20 2010, 12:22 AM~16346020
> *Add this to the mix. Already posted in my build thread, but why not here too.
> 
> Molding the rear bumper to the body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting on the engine. Plumbed and gonna run some fuel lines as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






shit looks good J, im diggin the molded bumper  good ideah


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 19 2010, 10:22 PM~16346020
> *Add this to the mix. Already posted in my build thread, but why not here too.
> 
> Molding the rear bumper to the body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting on the engine. Plumbed and gonna run some fuel lines as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Jan 19 2010, 09:09 PM~16345817
> *I was forced to leave. Twist it any way you want.
> *


Forced? You made a choice, that's all. It's all good.


COUSIN!! that El Camino is gonna be sick!! I like the massage system behind the seats :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks everyone :biggrin: 
He said massage system. LOL


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 19 2010, 09:47 PM~16346423
> *Thanks everyone :biggrin:
> He said massage system. LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

cutting club decals right now fellas!!!! 5" wide will be in chrome and gold to start


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 20 2010, 06:23 PM~16353431
> *cutting club decals right now fellas!!!! 5" wide  will be in chrome and gold to start
> *


HOW MUCH?


----------



## customforlife

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Jan 19 2010, 10:22 PM~16346020-->
> 
> 
> 
> Add this to the mix. Already posted in my build thread, but why not here too.
> 
> Molding the rear bumper to the body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting on the engine. Plumbed and gonna run some fuel lines as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey just curoise, but what kinda glue you use for the fleece? for the carpet stuff
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regalistic_@Jan 20 2010, 04:23 PM~16353431
> *cutting club decals right now fellas!!!! 5" wide  will be in chrome and gold to start
> *


sweet


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by customforlife_@Jan 20 2010, 05:34 PM~16355957
> *hey just curoise, but what kinda glue you use for the fleece? for the carpet stuff
> sweet
> *


With the flocking, I just used elmer's white glue, or any cheap ass white glue.
Its better to squirt a little and use a paint brush and brush it in, and use a strainer and just shake it letting it snow over the glue area.
Ive heard of people using 3M spry adhesive with good results too. Just mask off the areas you dont want sprayed.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jan 20 2010, 06:27 PM~16353477
> *HOW MUCH?
> *


they will be $4 or so. i will try to get a pic up


----------



## SlammdSonoma

sounds like a pretty good deal. Will you be doin a run of black ones? thats what i want :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## interiorcrocodile

:thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

just a small update on my end. Orange Crush is nearing completion. orange tint for back window, resprayed the truck, dark grey primer and diamond dust on top then sprayed flaming orange over everything giving it a dark orage 2 light on top--hard to see--i need to do sun pics. Also handpainted the window rubber..

























i gotta put on the windshield and a driveshaft and it'll be done.


----------



## darkside customs

Looks good bro.

Got my Bel Air done finally.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

looks good James


----------



## jimbo

It's goin' DOWN in here! :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

lookn good fella's


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 21 2010, 11:42 PM~16369962
> *just a small update on my end. Orange Crush is nearing completion. orange tint for back window, resprayed the truck, dark grey primer and diamond dust on top then sprayed flaming orange over everything giving it a dark orage 2 light on top--hard to see--i need to do sun pics.  Also handpainted the window rubber..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i gotta put on the windshield and a driveshaft and it'll be done.
> *





ive always been a big fan of this whip.................. looks good bri!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 21 2010, 11:43 PM~16369979
> *Looks good bro.
> 
> Got my Bel Air done finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






sick bel air J, i like them wheels :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 22 2010, 04:12 PM~16373984
> *sick bel air J, i like them wheels :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang that Bel Air is clean !

That truck is sick dawg !!!!!!!!! I love that grill !!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thanks guys, the color that was on it before was just too dark...its a tad bit lighter but yall cant tell the difference in the pics. I need to make something like i did on the stepside as far as lights behind the grille. Also a side note, this truck was painted in 20 degree weather & dried in a 80 degree room. Just gotta make sure the rattlecans are warm & shook up good


----------



## regalistic

here is one of the chrome ones... all the color in it is a reflection.... i will take orders when i have them all ready.... and yes brian i will make some black ones!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 23 2010, 12:05 AM~16377786
> *here is one of the chrome ones... all the color in it is a reflection.... i will take orders when i have them all ready.... and yes brian i will make some black ones!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  

Nice bro...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 22 2010, 06:05 PM~16377786
> *here is one of the chrome ones... all the color in it is a reflection.... i will take orders when i have them all ready.... and yes brian i will make some black ones!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:wow: :0  




they look sick E


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol..thanks E, i may be the only one that buys em, but fuck it why not. :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 22 2010, 06:05 PM~16377786
> *here is one of the chrome ones... all the color in it is a reflection.... i will take orders when i have them all ready.... and yes brian i will make some black ones!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 NICE HOMIE!!!!!! LET US KNOW WHEN YOUR READY TO TAKE ORDERS!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 22 2010, 04:05 PM~16377786
> *here is one of the chrome ones... all the color in it is a reflection.... i will take orders when i have them all ready.... and yes brian i will make some black ones!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats bad ass bro. :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989

Lookin Good Guy's.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

i need one ASAP in raw steel.
man they look awesome.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 23 2010, 12:29 PM~16384814
> *i need one ASAP  in raw steel.
> man they look awesome.
> *





those are the stickers E made  



we still waitin on them pendents


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 21 2010, 08:42 PM~16369962
> *just a small update on my end. Orange Crush is nearing completion. orange tint for back window, resprayed the truck, dark grey primer and diamond dust on top then sprayed flaming orange over everything giving it a dark orage 2 light on top--hard to see--i need to do sun pics.  Also handpainted the window rubber..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i gotta put on the windshield and a driveshaft and it'll be done.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: lookin good


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 21 2010, 08:42 PM~16369962
> *just a small update on my end. Orange Crush is nearing completion. orange tint for back window, resprayed the truck, dark grey primer and diamond dust on top then sprayed flaming orange over everything giving it a dark orage 2 light on top--hard to see--i need to do sun pics.  Also handpainted the window rubber..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i gotta put on the windshield and a driveshaft and it'll be done.
> *


 :biggrin: this came out killer bro! i like the grill!! u use styrene for it? i never tried it with styrene, i always use the piano wire for billet grills


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 23 2010, 11:11 AM~16385092
> *those are the stickers E made
> we still waitin on them pendents
> *


lol man they look so good i thought they were the pendents lol.


----------



## chrisijzerman

Been a while since I posted.. 
Anyways, I've planned on making a garage diorama. Did a little layout idea of it today in google sketchup. Note that the measurements are the real life ones not the 1/24 ones


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jan 24 2010, 10:28 AM~16393482
> *Been a while since I posted..
> Anyways, I've planned on making a garage diorama. Did a little layout idea of it today in google sketchup. Note that the measurements are the real life ones not the 1/24 ones
> 
> 
> *


I love that diarama stuff!! Can't wait to see the first results!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 23 2010, 10:05 PM~16390313
> *:biggrin:  this came out killer bro! i like the grill!! u use styrene for it? i never tried it with styrene, i always use the piano wire for billet grills
> *



the grille is done completely out of.032 brass wire. there are plastic tube in the end recessed back enuf for the wire to lay flat across. theres also a small piece of wire between the long pieces to give it a uniform layout.

cant sat ive done styrene, just isnt as real looking as the brass wire is IMO


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i use craft wire! its already chrome and easy to bend


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 24 2010, 06:29 PM~16396340
> *i use craft wire! its already chrome and easy to bend
> *



Good tip bro !


----------



## texasfunk

everythings looking good guys! havent done anything due to school starting and my 1:1 under way! thought id share some of what i AM doing, and something i did tonite cause i had some free time and thot itd be cool..
started body work on the 1:1 taking up all my free time

















then i was sitting here looking at the swb, and the ext crew, and thot i already got a long dually, i'll build a stubby one!


----------



## darkside customs

sick!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

not bad, so your cuttin up that badass ride already? LOL go for it!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ill have updates on my end tomorrow on a few different things i been working on. :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

been doing this caddy for a buyer. just a mock up. damn...this duplicolor shoots NICE.


----------



## darkside customs

Damn thats a nice color too


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 26 2010, 12:36 AM~16412477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been doing this caddy for a buyer. just a mock up. damn...this duplicolor shoots NICE.
> *


sweet ride, and as for duplicolor, only paint I've used in the last five years with the exception of a few of the new testors 1 coat laquers


----------



## caprice on dz

So, as a club newbie I felt I should familiarize myself with the club. I went to page one and spent the last hour going thru and actually reading each post not just skimming thru and looking at pictures. I made it to page 50. My eyes are shot and I gotta get up at noon to help a friend move (some day off), but I'll get further along sometime this week.

Phil


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 26 2010, 06:07 AM~16413931
> *So, as a club newbie I felt I should familiarize myself with the club. I went to page one and spent the last hour going thru and actually reading each post not just skimming thru and looking at pictures. I made it to page 50. My eyes are shot and I gotta get up at noon to help a friend move (some day off), but I'll get further along sometime this week.
> 
> Phil
> *





:biggrin: dont forget bro, this is our 2nd thread.................... the 1st thread was started by 3wheelinfleetwood :angry: and we had a good 200 pages of builds and old members in there too, but i had ryan delete it a while back to start a new thread without havein 3wheelin's name attached to dynasty in anyway  


but have fun bro, there are some sick ass rides deep in this thread


----------



## relaxednoma

damn orange crush came out bad ass!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 26 2010, 09:10 AM~16414449
> *:biggrin:  dont forget bro, this is our 2nd thread.................... the 1st thread was started by 3wheelinfleetwood :angry:  and we had a good 200 pages of builds and old members in there too, but i had ryan delete it a while back to start a new thread without havein 3wheelin's name attached to dynasty in anyway
> but have fun bro, there are some sick ass rides deep in this thread
> *



I remember when I did just that when I was first startin'..................Dynasty got some SICK BUILDS homie !!! I know there will be more to come !!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

^ x2


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by relaxednoma_@Jan 26 2010, 07:30 AM~16414489
> *damn orange crush came out bad ass!
> *



thanks man! it was fun to build.


----------



## kustombuilder

Im getting ready to cut the mini plaques.If your interested.Please make sure name is on my list.


----------



## [email protected]

:wow: so does that mean you can cut other shit too :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 26 2010, 03:12 PM~16418017
> *:wow:  so does that mean you can cut other shit too :0  :biggrin:
> *


pendants are also going to get cut.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 26 2010, 05:13 PM~16418028
> *pendants are also going to get cut.
> *





holy shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ just pissed myself lol


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 26 2010, 03:20 PM~16418098
> *holy shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> <~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ just pissed myself lol
> *


 :0 pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 26 2010, 05:21 PM~16418114
> *:0 pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:
> *






ok so you called my bluff.......................... :biggrin: 



but im still syked as fawk :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 26 2010, 03:22 PM~16418125
> *ok so you called my bluff..........................  :biggrin:
> but im still syked as fawk :0
> *


dam bro.you could have played along.spilled a lil water on you and took a pic. :angry:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 26 2010, 05:25 PM~16418156
> *dam bro.you could have played along.spilled a lil water on you and took a pic. :angry:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

got my ranger ready for paint. i did some more mud work on it. got the tailgate molded into the roll pan, and cleaned up the body, but as long as it does not get TOO cold this week i SHOULD have this painted. but this is how it looks for now.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 26 2010, 05:47 PM~16418970
> *got my ranger ready for paint. i did some more mud work on it. got the tailgate molded into the roll pan, and cleaned up the body, but as long as it does not get TOO cold this week i SHOULD have this painted. but this is how it looks for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dang !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Homie that Ranger is badd a$$ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


~~~~~Dynasty~~~~~


----------



## kustombuilder

Just curious.Why do some of you have diffrent DYNASTY Avi's?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 26 2010, 08:07 PM~16419777
> *Just curious.Why do some of you have diffrent DYNASTY Avi's?
> *




because someone will make one, and then someone else will make one, and so on.................................  


to me its really not that big a deal, we all know what club your reppin, even if its a diff. avie


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 26 2010, 07:09 PM~16419802
> *because someone will make one, and then someone else will make one, and so on.................................
> to me its really not that big a deal, we all know what club your reppin, even if its a diff. avie
> *



:biggrin: My badd fellas, I'll go to my room :happysad:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 26 2010, 08:14 PM~16419858
> *:biggrin: My badd fellas, I'll go to my room :happysad:
> *





naw your good bro, your the one that keeps updatein the avie anyways, and they just keep gettin better :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

here's my new project homies........................

~~~~~~~Mamma's Boy~~~~~~~














The W.I.P. pics are in my post folder if ya wanna see them.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 26 2010, 08:17 PM~16419905
> *here's my new project homies........................
> 
> ~~~~~~~Mamma's Boy~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The W.I.P. pics are in my post folder if ya wanna see them.
> 
> *






:wow:


----------



## darkside customs

Damn T, thats sick as fuck bro!


----------



## interiorcrocodile

that imp is gonna be sick


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 26 2010, 06:09 PM~16419802
> *because someone will make one, and then someone else will make one, and so on.................................
> to me its really not that big a deal, we all know what club your reppin, even if its a diff. avie
> *


cool.just wondering.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas, I really appreciate it !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:cheesy: :wave: :run:


----------



## [email protected]

:wow:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 26 2010, 09:10 AM~16414449
> *:biggrin:  dont forget bro, this is our 2nd thread.................... the 1st thread was started by 3wheelinfleetwood :angry:  and we had a good 200 pages of builds and old members in there too, but i had ryan delete it a while back to start a new thread without havein 3wheelin's name attached to dynasty in anyway
> but have fun bro, there are some sick ass rides deep in this thread
> *


So I assume there was some kind of falling out?


----------



## caprice on dz

back for my next 50 pages of reading


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 26 2010, 11:16 PM~16422550
> *So I assume there was some kind of falling out?
> *





well 3wheelinfleetwood pretty much robbed linc for 300+ and i didnt want that attached to the club in any way, and he started our 1st thread, so i got ryan to get rid of it and i started this one


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 26 2010, 10:23 PM~16422646
> *well 3wheelinfleetwood pretty much robbed linc for 300+ and i didnt want that attached to the club in any way, and he started our 1st thread, so i got ryan to get rid of it and i started this one
> *


DAMN! "Does Wayne Brady need to slap a ho?"


----------



## darkside customs

Finished another one.


----------



## [email protected]

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

thats one classy lady


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 26 2010, 09:31 PM~16423680
> *Finished another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



im loving that 67 man , looks real clean :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks fellas.


----------



## ptman2002

nice and clean one there darkside


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 26 2010, 05:56 PM~16419664
> *Dang !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Homie that Ranger is badd a$$ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ~~~~~Dynasty~~~~~
> 
> *


thanks bro. i am thinking of painting it black up top, and kandy apple red sides, with the kandy sprayed over the black a little too. to give the black a kinda dark cherry look.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 26 2010, 11:31 PM~16423680
> *Finished another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Man I love '67 Impala's in candy Gold ! When I was a kid I always wanted one in Kandy Pagan Gold !

Looks Good homie!


----------



## relaxednoma

new camera arriving today hopefully so new pics of my stuff!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by relaxednoma_@Jan 27 2010, 11:30 AM~16427279
> *new camera arriving today hopefully so new pics of my stuff!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 27 2010, 12:31 AM~16423680
> *Finished another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Nice Job Homie ...Like the Paint... :thumbsup:


----------



## relaxednoma

So I have yet another hilux kit that I'm going to do for the diorama i'm starting/collecting things for, that will be truck oriented (laid out etc, in the process etc)

I'm looking for a set of something in a 14 inch scale, preferably steel wheel style from aoshima, I found it once, but cant for the life of me find it again.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 26 2010, 08:23 PM~16422646
> *well 3wheelinfleetwood pretty much robbed linc for 300+ and i didnt want that attached to the club in any way, and he started our 1st thread, so i got ryan to get rid of it and i started this one
> *



not just me, he ripped spikekid(spelling sorry) off too and a few others, mine is most known on here cause i made a huge deal about it and because i was the one ripped off for the largest amount! $300+!


----------



## bigbearlocos

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 26 2010, 09:31 PM~16423680
> *Finished another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*SWEET!!* I love it, I like gold colored cars.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 27 2010, 12:31 AM~16423680
> *Finished another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## phatras

Mr PRez.. You still planning on following me out to NNL east??? I made my hotel res last night.. Im staying two nights. Might want to make some res to. Hit me up..


----------



## TwistedFabrication

Anybody in drag-lo or dynasty have a 93 ranger kit they wanna part with cheap need one to build for a friend! If not I can grab one on ebay. Lemme know and love that color darkside.


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 27 2010, 06:31 AM~16423680
> *Finished another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats very nice ride bro!


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 27 2010, 04:50 PM~16430581
> *Mr PRez.. You still planning on following me out to NNL east???  I made my hotel res last night.. Im staying two nights.  Might want to make some res to. Hit me up..
> *


 Which hotel? I was thinking about the ramada in wayne since its listed on the nnl website but fuck it, if its got abed, tv and toilet 8 don't give a damn. I plan on heading up from md friday afternoon and coming home sunday, gotta be at work by 5pm.


----------



## hocknberry

67 came out nice james!!! i been thinkin of another 67 since my last full custom got ripped apart when i moved, not totally killed, but just some insperation to do another! :biggrin: the mini truck bug hit me hard and i haven't done a lowrider in like 4 years! :uh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 27 2010, 11:47 PM~16434839
> *67 came out nice james!!! i been thinkin of another 67 since my last full custom got ripped apart when i moved, not totally killed, but just some insperation to do another!  :biggrin:  the mini truck bug hit me hard and i haven't done a lowrider in like 4 years!  :uh:
> *






step outside the box bro, and give a lolo a try :biggrin: i bet the shit would be clean fo sho


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 27 2010, 08:35 AM~16427745
> *not just me, he ripped spikekid(spelling sorry) off too and a few others, mine is most known on here cause i made a huge deal about it and because i was the one ripped off for the largest amount! $300+!
> *


damn...$300. well safe to say that this dynasty member is cleaning up his shit. by the way, linc, ups called me from kentucky, and they are sending me the kit back and i have to see why he set it up the way he did. i don't send things out often,and i couldn't understand his taliban talk. :happysad:so maybe i said "yes" to something i shouldn't have.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 27 2010, 06:31 AM~16423680
> *Finished another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice Homie


----------



## chevyguy97

that car look good darkside, i like the detail under the hood, it's so clean.


----------



## ptman2002

hey fellas check out my builds thread to see the latest project!!!!


----------



## relaxednoma

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Jan 28 2010, 06:11 AM~16437893
> *hey fellas check out my builds thread to see the latest project!!!!
> *


bbbbad ass man!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

X2!


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 27 2010, 04:50 PM~16430581
> *Mr PRez.. You still planning on following me out to NNL east???  I made my hotel res last night.. Im staying two nights.  Might want to make some res to. Hit me up..
> *





When, where i forgot :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk

class cancelled, so i got bored, and whipped these out


----------



## [email protected]

:0


----------



## relaxednoma

std cab dually is the WIN!


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks fellas. Hock, Jeff is right, you should do a lowrider. You would probably kill it with the paint and all the detail, just like you do with your bodydropped minitrucks.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Hey fellas , Any of the Dynasty fam gonna be at the NNL East this April 17th ?


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 28 2010, 05:04 PM~16443676
> *Thanks fellas. Hock, Jeff is right, you should do a lowrider. You would probably kill it with the paint and all the detail, just like you do with your bodydropped minitrucks.
> *


ive built lows before, its actually how i started building, and i think ill jump into a low low build after i get through these 2 truck build offs, so it wont be over night but stay tuned!


----------



## [email protected]

^ :wow:


----------



## hocknberry

:yes:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 28 2010, 11:33 PM~16445751
> *:yes:
> *





:biggrin: man hurry up with them trucks already :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 28 2010, 08:44 PM~16444622
> *Hey fellas , Any of the Dynasty fam gonna be at the NNL East this April 17th ?
> 
> *


I have strong plans providing nothing major comes up before then


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Jan 28 2010, 01:56 PM~16441269
> *class cancelled, so i got bored, and whipped these out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man i love a layed out truck in primer. lookn good.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Jan 28 2010, 09:56 PM~16441269
> *class cancelled, so i got bored, and whipped these out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man nice wheels under there


----------



## chevyguy97

QUESTION??? does anyone know what kind of motor this is, what size, what it came out of??? i found it in an old build of mine, and i don't know what it is. any help would be great. i want to use it in an up coming build. THANKS.


----------



## ptman2002

if i remember that motor correct? it came in a street rod woody kit. i think the box art was black car with woodgrain. other then that im not sure. i have that same motor somewhere.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damnit i been away from here for 2 days..and missin out. In the process of being away, i picked up a new builder to work with me in my shop...starting our lil club S.E.K.K. South East Kustom Kreations. He started by building a pro-street 70 GSX--hes geting some fab help from me...ill have pics on it soon. It lays out on fat ass mickey thompsons :biggrin: 

Me on the other hand, stepside got a set of tail lights in the stepsides frenched in--using bullet tails from the merc kit--and tonight it may get sprayed :wow: 

Also, girlfriend wants the new camaro...yes its gonna be tubbed--and it also sports clear t-tops i just added to it :biggrin: thats will be in the works in the coming months


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 29 2010, 03:54 AM~16448663
> *I have strong plans providing nothing major comes up before then
> *





i talked to the ol lady and we are gonna go most def. as of right now! in hopes that nothing major comes up! but i will be there :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 29 2010, 09:23 AM~16449413
> *QUESTION??? does anyone know what kind of motor this is, what size, what it came out of??? i found it in an old build of mine, and i don't know what it is. any help would be great. i want to use it in an up coming build.  THANKS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






isnt that a corvette motor? from like the early to mid 90's ?


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97+Jan 29 2010, 06:18 AM~16449275-->
> 
> 
> 
> man i love a layed out truck in primer. lookn good.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 07:03 AM~16449358
> *Man nice wheels under there
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevyguy97_@Jan 29 2010, 07:23 AM~16449413
> *QUESTION??? does anyone know what kind of motor this is, what size, what it came out of??? i found it in an old build of mine, and i don't know what it is. any help would be great. i want to use it in an up coming build.   THANKS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanx for the compliments! i have been way busy to be dedicated to models anymore 

and i think that motor is from a zr-1 corvette!

but i find time now and again! did some more work to my dually..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

just a few new projects i got rollin over here. I also have a new guy im helping learn scratchbuilding a model in the shop with me...hes only ever built one kit and it was box stock and painted the car with a brush. So we got a ways to go on the learning curve.

This is my on the side build, most of it im gonna let him figure out & build..with advice from me here & there. Pro-Street 70 GTX, modified rear tubs from the 67 chevelle kit tires/wheels also from the kit. Engine is parts box special. Aiming to build it so the wheels roll & lays flat out.

























My girlfriends dream car is...of course a new '10 camaro, but shes not normal, she wants it tubbed, bagged, and ICED out. Oh, and t-tops...it does have t-tops.

























And lastly...i found my car in the Contest Cars 2009 magazine. Dynasty's hittin the spread now guys!!
















:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:0


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:thumbsup:


----------



## ptman2002

all clubs builds are looking nice. we have alot of good builders.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 29 2010, 07:23 AM~16449413
> *QUESTION??? does anyone know what kind of motor this is, what size, what it came out of??? i found it in an old build of mine, and i don't know what it is. any help would be great. i want to use it in an up coming build.   THANKS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That engine is from the AMT/Ertl 39 Wagon Rod.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 29 2010, 03:44 PM~16452578
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




Congrats homie ! All your projects lookin good, and I love the T-tops !!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

so this is where im at on the monte :biggrin: 


im stuck between blue,kandy red and orange metal specs  

but im sick of looking at it in primer, and just wanna shoot some color already lol................ any ideahs on a color fellas?


----------



## hocknberry

kandy red with orange patterns maybe a yellow or silver pin stripe? :dunno:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

How about a gold flake base then paint it Kandy orange. After that mask off the Kandy orange in the contour of the side panels and spray the Kandy red. Then a few pinstripes on the Kandy orange panels. 

Just a thought homie.


----------



## aztek_warrior

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 29 2010, 07:54 PM~16455368
> *so this is where im at on the monte :biggrin:
> im stuck between blue,kandy red and orange metal specs
> 
> but im sick of looking at it in primer, and just wanna shoot some color already lol................ any ideahs on a color fellas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I would go with blue or kandy red..........


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Jan 29 2010, 10:47 PM~16455909-->
> 
> 
> 
> kandy red with orange patterns maybe a yellow or silver pin stripe? :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Trendsetta 68_@Jan 29 2010, 11:02 PM~16456024
> *How about a gold flake base then paint it Kandy orange. After that mask off the Kandy orange in the contour of the side panels and spray the Kandy red. Then a few pinstripes on the Kandy orange panels.
> 
> Just a thought homie.
> *





lol thanks fellas................... but my ass is spray bombin this one, goin in and out the door shootin in like 12 degree weather lol...................... so i would say there isnt gonna be no patern nothin up today lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Jan 29 2010, 11:05 PM~16456077
> *I would go with blue or kandy red..........
> *






i was thinkin kandy red with tan gutz :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 29 2010, 09:15 PM~16456165
> *i was thinkin kandy red with tan gutz :biggrin:
> *


That was goin to be my suggestion Jeff.


----------



## darkside customs

You could always go pink. LOL

I agree, the kandy red would look good on it.
or you could do purple body and tan interior. Peanut butter Jelly Time. HAHAHAHHAHAHHA


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

now a murano pink pearl, would be BADASS without a doubt..


----------



## chevyguy97

thanks for the input on the motor, i'm going to call it a zr-1 vette engine. thanks.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 30 2010, 03:54 AM~16455368
> *so this is where im at on the monte :biggrin:
> im stuck between blue,kandy red and orange metal specs
> 
> but im sick of looking at it in primer, and just wanna shoot some color already lol................ any ideahs on a color fellas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



It will look Great in almost any color


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jan 30 2010, 10:50 AM~16459356
> *It will look Great in almost any color
> *





yea this is true


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 30 2010, 12:05 AM~16457325
> *now a murano pink pearl, would be BADASS without a doubt..
> *


Hmmmm?

with some kandy violet tape fades....... and and a few pinstripes here and there.


----------



## DJ-ROY

^  



Just shaved the mouldings of this OG mpc Wheeler Dealer 79: Monte Carlo


Its gonna be black /grey interior wires with bullit caps sunroof :biggrin: 

a new TD car


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jan 30 2010, 11:54 AM~16459630
> *^
> Just shaved the mouldings of this OG mpc Wheeler Dealer 79: Monte Carlo
> Its gonna be black /grey interior wires with bullit caps sunroof   :biggrin:
> 
> a new TD car
> 
> 
> *




:0



its a monte showdown :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 30 2010, 09:42 AM~16460423
> *:0
> its a monte showdown :biggrin:
> *


x2!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Anybody down with the Dynasty fam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
















2010 and stompin' !!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 30 2010, 01:47 PM~16460465
> *Anybody down with the Dynasty fam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010 and stompin' !!!!!!!
> 
> *





thats sick, but i like the one i got right now  

we should roll only one or 2 avies.................. any comments?


----------



## jimbo

Dam that plaque looks tuff...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i like the OG dynasty one of Biggs'


----------



## [email protected]

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Aces'N'Eights, Linc, Trendsetta 68, DJ-ROY




:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

:ninja:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 30 2010, 01:54 PM~16460508
> *i like the OG dynasty one of Biggs'
> *





well the only thing with that is....................... its someone elses shit! not your , mine or anyone elses but biggs  

with some of the new ones that tone is puttin out, its fresh and new and ours


----------



## Linc

[

















[/quote]

:0 i think it would look sexy with kandy red over metal specs and a tan interior! :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 30 2010, 01:55 PM~16460517
> *:ninja:
> *





:wow: 










:sprint:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 30 2010, 01:56 PM~16460523
> *[
> 
> 
> :0 i think it would look sexy with kandy red over metal specs and a tan interior!  :cheesy:
> *





yea me too :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 30 2010, 09:57 AM~16460527
> *:wow:
> :sprint:
> *


 :biggrin: Always checkin' in on the DYNASTY homies!  Family's lookin' GOOD Dropped...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 30 2010, 01:59 PM~16460545
> *:biggrin: Always checkin' in on the DYNASTY homies!  Family's lookin' GOOD Dropped...
> *







thanks brother.................... we're tryin over here :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 30 2010, 01:47 PM~16460465
> *Anybody down with the Dynasty fam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010 and stompin' !!!!!!!
> 
> *


IM LIKING THIS AND THE ONE JEFFY HAS!!! :biggrin: SO LOOKS LIKE IM GONNA HAVE TO STEAL ONE OR THE OTHER!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 30 2010, 07:47 PM~16460465
> *Anybody down with the Dynasty fam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010 and stompin' !!!!!!!
> 
> *



:0 :cheesy: 

Can we use this one on our avi?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jan 30 2010, 02:58 PM~16460832
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> Can we use this one on our avi?
> *





the one i have or the new one tone just did  


we are gonna break it down to about 2 avies for now.............. so little D.......................... change your shit bish :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 30 2010, 12:52 PM~16460497
> *thats sick, but i like the one i got right now
> 
> we should roll only one or 2 avies.................. any comments?
> *



Thanx homie. I was just board lookin' at my paint dryin' ! :biggrin: 


No more for a long while, Im goin' back to my room :biggrin: .


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 30 2010, 04:10 PM~16461542
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats hot homie, what color you goin' wit ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

white or red, most likely red


----------



## texasfunk

had these wheels and vete parts in the stash, had to mock it up...


----------



## [email protected]

alright well i got to sprayin some color tonight :uh: and well sence i dont like the color green, i never had a green ride on my shelf.................. but after lookin at this green, its kinda fly lookin i think, so its gonna roll like this  

let me know what you think fellas


----------



## [email protected]

truck looks real good funk :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 30 2010, 07:06 PM~16462858
> *truck looks real good funk :biggrin:
> *


thanx! i dont think the wheels are gonna stay, just had to try them!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 30 2010, 09:04 PM~16462843
> *alright well i got to sprayin some color tonight :uh:  and well sence i dont like the color green, i never had a green ride on my shelf.................. but after lookin at this green, its kinda fly lookin i think, so its gonna roll like this
> 
> let me know what you think fellas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IM FEELING THE GREEN...................................... :biggrin: 

LOOKING GOOD JEFF!!!! :biggrin: 

THAT TRUCK LOOKING GOOD TOO FUNK!!!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 30 2010, 06:04 PM~16462843
> *alright well i got to sprayin some color tonight :uh:  and well sence i dont like the color green, i never had a green ride on my shelf.................. but after lookin at this green, its kinda fly lookin i think, so its gonna roll like this
> 
> let me know what you think fellas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: came out nice!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

not bad if your and EAGLES fan..lol..naw looks good man.

trucks lookin good funk!


----------



## old low&slo

> alright well i got to sprayin some color tonight :uh: and well sence i dont like the color green, i never had a green ride on my shelf.................. but after lookin at this green, its kinda fly lookin i think, so its gonna roll like this
> 
> let me know what you think fellas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I always knew you was really a eagles fan so I guess your finally comin out of the closet !!!
> now you know you want to put some kind of like silver striping on it so just go ahead and do it you'll feel better !!!! :biggrin:
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Jan 30 2010, 07:00 PM~16462814
> *had these wheels and vete parts in the stash, had to mock it up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookn good. just don't paint it kandy green.lol i already did a green one lol.


----------



## chevyguy97

hope it's ok i added a little som som to the avie


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 31 2010, 03:04 AM~16462843
> *alright well i got to sprayin some color tonight :uh:  and well sence i dont like the color green, i never had a green ride on my shelf.................. but after lookin at this green, its kinda fly lookin i think, so its gonna roll like this
> 
> let me know what you think fellas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DJ-ROY

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> alright well i got to sprayin some color tonight :uh: and well sence i dont like the color green, i never had a green ride on my shelf.................. but after lookin at this green, its kinda fly lookin i think, so its gonna roll like this
> 
> let me know what you think fellas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I always knew you was really a eagles fan so I guess your finally comin out of the closet !!!
> now you know you want to put some kind of like silver striping on it so just go ahead and do it you'll feel better !!!! :biggrin:
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> FINNALLY COMING OUT JEFF??? WE WELCOME ALL NEW COMERS!!!!!  AND WHEN YOUR DONE HOW MUCH SHIPPED!!! :biggrin: AND IF YOU REALLY WANNA SET IT OFF I HAVE SOME LICENCE PLATES WITH AN EAGLES HEAD FOR YA!!
Click to expand...


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

The Monte's are all lookin' good fellas! I love that green you got on it.

That Trainin' Day Monte is gonna be kool too.



Is this a Monte build off on a Dynasty level? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jan 31 2010, 06:19 AM~16466292
> *
> 
> yeah I always knew you was really a eagles fan so I guess your finally comin out of the closet !!!
> now you know you want to put some kind of like silver striping on it so just go ahead and do it you'll feel better !!!!  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





lol i knew there was a reason i never had a green whip on my shelf lol


but yea it doesnt look that bad, and frank, i was already thinkin about some silver pin stripe :biggrin: so yea its all around eagles colors lol, but fuggit, i needed a different color for now, he next one i do will be my old orange one for sure  



oh and there isnt anyone from pittsburgh here comein outa no closet ( no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 09:35 AM~16466502
> *
> 
> :0  :cheesy:
> *





looks good roy  bring it on and we will see what up when we are done :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

^ thanks bro..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 31 2010, 10:35 AM~16466836
> *lol i knew there was a reason i never had a green whip on my shelf lol
> 
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Monte looks good in green.


DJ your black one looks good also.


----------



## [email protected]

thanks bro! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jan 31 2010, 09:07 PM~16468258
> *Monte looks good in green.
> DJ your black one looks good also.
> *



Thanks Homie 

Good to hear from you.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 05:21 PM~16469583
> *Thanks Homie
> 
> Good to hear from you.
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jan 31 2010, 05:21 PM~16469583
> *Thanks Homie
> 
> Good to hear from you.
> *



  :biggrin: 



Not been back long enough to edit. :biggrin:


----------



## aztek_warrior

both of the montes are looking bad ass dropped and dj......can't wait to see them
finished...

I started this last weekend, i'ts missing some pieces 
so its going as a promo...let me know what you think


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Feb 1 2010, 12:31 AM~16469662
> *both of the montes are looking bad ass dropped and dj......can't wait to see them
> finished...
> 
> I started this last weekend, i'ts missing some pieces
> so its going as a promo...let me know what you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very Nice bro


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Jan 31 2010, 06:31 PM~16469662
> *both of the montes are looking bad ass dropped and dj......can't wait to see them
> finished...
> 
> I started this last weekend, i'ts missing some pieces
> so its going as a promo...let me know what you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







 



and somewhere little D is :boink: his computer because its a 67 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

actually finishin up foilin mine..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Jan 31 2010, 05:31 PM~16469662
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dang I love '67 Impala's !!!!!!!!!!!

That looks good homie, I love that color !!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i changed up some a lil bit..a wild turn off the beaten path for me..building a garage.

I did this out of poster project board 1/4" thick. And some of the parts are some that ive been saving. Also need some others but that'll come in time.

































































the camaro's my g/f's im building for her, the GTX is a two man build.


----------



## [email protected]

that shits fly as hell bri................. you need a front parking lot now and your set :0


----------



## texasfunk

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Jan 30 2010, 09:16 PM~16463722-->
> 
> 
> 
> not bad if your and EAGLES fan..lol..naw looks good man.
> 
> trucks lookin good funk!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevyguy97_@Jan 31 2010, 07:14 AM~16466467
> *lookn good. just don't paint it kandy green.lol i already did a green one lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanx guys! and dont worry, i wanted a candy, but i had none in stock, i was bored and wanted to do a qwick curbside build...











and i kno i kno, the rear brakes are a little off, iits just mocked up,and paint looks like shit, but it was spray bombed in 10 degree weather, :biggrin: 


also, montes are looking good! man its been forever since i have built a lo-lo!  :twak:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

just reclear a few times, build the motor and assemble.


----------



## [email protected]

wet much? :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i like my paint like i like pussy!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 1 2010, 02:12 AM~16474110
> *i like my paint like i like pussy!
> *





:0 the only puss you ever seen was when you were born foo :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: ooooooooooooooook if ya say so J :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 1 2010, 02:15 AM~16474133
> *:roflmao: ooooooooooooooook if ya say so J :biggrin:
> *




 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 31 2010, 10:35 AM~16466836
> *lol i knew there was a reason i never had a green whip on my shelf lol
> but yea it doesnt look that bad, and frank, i was already thinkin about some silver pin stripe :biggrin:  so yea its all around eagles colors lol, but fuggit, i needed a different color for now, he next one i do will be my old orange one for sure
> oh and there isnt anyone from pittsburgh here comein outa no closet ( no ****) :biggrin:
> *


hey homie
no **** intended buddy just a little teasin :biggrin: 
it looks good !! just do your next one orange with black trim :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

:wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 1 2010, 06:00 AM~16475140
> *hey homie
> no **** intended buddy just a little teasin :biggrin:
> it looks good !! just do your next one orange with black trim  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *




lol you must be crazy............... orange and black trim lol






man hit me up when you get some free time foo


----------



## chevyguy97

slammd i like the garage, i realy like the stang hanging out the side of it.

texasfunk the truck looks good in those colors.

cndyblu that vette is nice, that color is sharp. good job onit.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 1 2010, 07:29 AM~16473636
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just reclear a few times, build the motor and assemble.
> *



fresh..


----------



## darkside customs

Brian, that garage is looking sick bro.
That Vette is looking really clean Lil D


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 1 2010, 12:29 AM~16473636
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Homie this is bangin' ! Wet as wet can get ! looks good !


----------



## relaxednoma

There's a whole lotta bad ass on this page!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Just got my Black Gold HOK kandy Tangerine and kandy Teal from UPS a minute ago.

Now what to put it on


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 1 2010, 04:34 PM~16478126
> *Just got my Black Gold HOK kandy Tangerine and kandy Teal from UPS a minute ago.
> 
> Now what to put it on
> *





hmm................... shit i have a couple things here that mite look good on  :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 1 2010, 03:51 PM~16478280
> *hmm................... shit i have a couple things here that mite look good on   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 



Here's the finished paint job on "Mamma's Boy" . More pics in my post folder.


----------



## [email protected]

:wow:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

THIS IS FOR YOU JEFF!! :happysad: 








































:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Feb 1 2010, 10:12 PM~16481513
> *THIS IS FOR YOU JEFF!! :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *





:0 ok now you can burn it if you want lol


but for real tho frank, im glad you and your girl could get some use out of that shuff man!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

seems like we got a baby trade goin on!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 1 2010, 11:00 PM~16482092
> *:0  ok now you can burn it if you want lol
> but for real tho frank, im glad you and your girl could get some use out of that shuff man!
> *


ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE!!! IT GETS COVERED UP ANYWAYS :biggrin: AND A BIGG THANKS FROM ME AND MY WIFE TO YOU AND YOUR GIRL HOMIE!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Feb 1 2010, 11:07 PM~16482213
> *ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE!!!  IT GETS COVERED UP ANYWAYS :biggrin:  AND A BIGG THANKS FROM ME AND MY WIFE TO YOU AND YOUR GIRL HOMIE!!!
> *






 :biggrin: and im sure there will be more to come, so you better break out on some of them caddy kits you got :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 1 2010, 11:18 PM~16482366
> *  :biggrin:  and im sure there will be more to come, so you better break out on some of them caddy kits you got  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Feb 1 2010, 11:26 PM~16482479
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *




yea i remember the pic you posted lol


----------



## modelcarbuilder

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 1 2010, 02:13 PM~16478449
> *:biggrin:
> Here's the finished paint job on "Mamma's Boy" . More pics in my post folder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: WOW nice


----------



## ptman2002

anyone know where i can get a resin square body blazer?


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Feb 2 2010, 07:29 AM~16486575
> *anyone know where i can get a resin square body blazer?
> *


What year?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Feb 2 2010, 11:10 AM~16487126
> *What year?
> *




i think hes talkin about the box dime blazers, i know twinn made one, but good luck gettin ahold of him tho :uh: 

and i know there was another resin company out there that made them too, R&R maybe?


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 2 2010, 10:51 AM~16487390
> *i think hes talkin about the box dime blazers, i know twinn made one, but good luck gettin ahold of him tho :uh:
> 
> and i know there was another resin company out there that made them too, R&R maybe?
> *


Got ya.I thought he might want a K-5.I want a damn 1980s C-10 but them damn Fallguy kits are insane.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Feb 2 2010, 11:56 AM~16487429
> *Got ya.I thought he might want a K-5.I want a damn 1980s C-10 but them damn Fallguy kits are insane.
> *





yea tell me about it, i need one more of them kits just for the bed, so i can make a long bed :angry:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 2 2010, 11:39 AM~16487763
> *yea tell me about it, i need one more of them kits just for the bed, so i can make a long bed :angry:
> *


Here ya go Jeff. :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-1979-1984-Fall-Guy...=item2305285b66


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 2 2010, 01:45 PM~16488266
> *Here ya go Jeff.  :biggrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-1979-1984-Fall-Guy...=item2305285b66
> *





yea i have one of them resin long beds and there garbage  lots of sandin and reshapeing an shit! , i would rather just chop up 2 short beds from the kit and make my own long bed ya know  


but thanks anyways brother


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 2 2010, 12:51 PM~16488306
> *yea i have one of them resin long beds and there garbage   lots of sandin and reshapeing an shit! , i would rather just chop up 2 short beds from the kit and make my own long bed ya know
> but thanks anyways brother
> *


I'll see if I can find a bed for ya.


----------



## kykustoms

they re released the k5 snap kit as one of amts hot truck releases not too long ago..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz+Feb 2 2010, 08:56 AM~16487429-->
> 
> 
> 
> Got ya.I thought he might want a K-5.I want a damn 1980s C-10 but them damn Fallguy kits are insane.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <[email protected]_@Feb 2 2010, 09:39 AM~16487763
> *yea tell me about it, i need one more of them kits just for the bed, so i can make a long bed :angry:
> *



lol...i got 1/3 of a bed..got a hood to trade? lol

oh and i gotta rebuild the A-pillars on the crewzer, the clock that was hanging above it must've got legs & jumped, cuz it broke both of em off clean & the driver side fender is broke... :uh:  i was ready to puke when i saw it!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 2 2010, 02:54 PM~16488791
> *they re released the k5 snap kit as one of amts hot truck releases not too long ago..
> *





i know exsactly what kit your talkin about too, its white on the front of the box........................... well i tried to grab on on ebay one time and that bitch wel for over 40 bills :0 them k5's an shit fall guy trucks are a bitch to get ahold of


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 2 2010, 01:58 PM~16488361
> *I'll see if I can find a bed for ya.
> *






:0 you come up with one of them kits............ un touched, and you got yourself a van buddy :wow:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 1 2010, 12:34 PM~16478126
> *Just got my Black Gold HOK kandy Tangerine and kandy Teal from UPS a minute ago.
> 
> Now what to put it on
> *


i'll send you one of my kits!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

update on the garage...the guy thats in half with me at the shop helped a bit, built the sign (which swivels), i built the engine, as a mailbox, the pulleys/fan acts as the door & is hinged. Added rails in front of the walls, fire extinguisher...small stuff that i can scratchbuild...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

thats badass homie!!!


----------



## darkside customs

Thats some sick work right there. I like that garage. The mailbox looks fucking sick bro!


----------



## [email protected]

bri............................. garage looks sick bro, ide get a new front door tho, looks alil shakey  but other then that............... shit looks sick  





but heres some updates  

after a late night session at the dinning room table lol, i managed to foil the monte tonight  turned out pretty good i think.

let me know what you guys think  




































































got them dayton chips grim.......................... thanks bro :biggrin: 

and the trim around the tail lights is gonna get re-worked real quick, to shakey for me :biggrin: 

but let me know what you guys think


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 2 2010, 02:49 PM~16489755
> *i know exsactly what kit your talkin about too,  its white on the front of the box........................... well i tried to grab on on ebay one time and that bitch wel for over 40 bills :0  them k5's an shit fall guy trucks are a bitch to get ahold of
> *


lol yeah i saw that FALL GUY truck on e-bay and it was at like 60-somthing bucks and 16 bids. i wanted it too, but not that bad---lol


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Feb 2 2010, 01:54 PM~16488791-->
> 
> 
> 
> they re released the k5 snap kit as one of amts hot truck releases not too long ago..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <[email protected]_@Feb 2 2010, 03:49 PM~16489755
> *i know exsactly what kit your talkin about too,  its white on the front of the box........................... well i tried to grab on on ebay one time and that bitch wel for over 40 bills :0  them k5's an shit fall guy trucks are a bitch to get ahold of
> *


Member dis?

























Just cant get motivated to build anymore....


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 2 2010, 01:51 PM~16489767
> *:0 you come up with one of them kits............ un touched, and you got yourself a van buddy :wow:
> *


daaamn..thats crazy got mine at biglots a couple years agocant remember how much im thinkin 5 bucx


----------



## kykustoms

dio looks good brian but im with dropped on the door maby make the door out of styrene with a syrene door frame...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 3 2010, 09:28 AM~16497544
> *dio looks good brian but im with dropped on the door maby make the door out of styrene with a syrene door frame...
> *





thats what i was thinkin jake, somethin alil more smooth  looks like they cut that door out with a chainsaw lol


but the rest of it looks fly as hell imo  that makes me wanna do one, but i have no space as is right now lol, maybe when we move ill free up some space :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Feb 3 2010, 09:17 AM~16497508
> *Member dis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just cant get motivated to build anymore....
> *






by all means, send them my way, ill get motivated on them bitches :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 3 2010, 08:00 AM~16496036
> *bri............................. garage looks sick bro, ide get a new front door tho, looks alil shakey   but other then that............... shit looks sick
> but heres some updates
> 
> after a late night session at the dinning room table lol, i managed to foil the monte tonight   turned out pretty good i think.
> 
> let me know what you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got them dayton chips grim.......................... thanks bro :biggrin:
> 
> and the trim around the tail lights is gonna get re-worked real quick, to shakey for me  :biggrin:
> 
> but let me know what you guys think
> *



Sick foil job bro


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin: thanks brother


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 3 2010, 09:42 AM~16497847
> *Sick foil job bro
> *


X-2.Ive NEVER tried to use it.I have two new packs of it one chrome the other ultra chrome or something like that.I need to get my ass outta this slump.


----------



## [email protected]

start somethin small and simple bro, the green monte im doin was nothin but a simple promo  and in the end, my main goal was to do something simple and plain, but fairly detailed  


all you have to do is break somethin out and see how far you can take it


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 3 2010, 10:37 AM~16498178
> *start somethin small and simple bro, the green monte im doin was nothin but a simple promo   and in the end, my main goal was to do something simple and plain, but fairly detailed
> all you have to do is break somethin out and see how far you can take it
> *


I know....just hella depressed cause of some personal shit that KEEPS draggin on.I want to build some awesome stuff and all....But life....it sucks sometimes.Yahhhmmmsayyin?.LOL.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Feb 3 2010, 11:50 AM~16498266
> *I know....just hella depressed cause of some personal shit that KEEPS draggin on.I want to build some awesome stuff and all....But life....it sucks sometimes.Yahhhmmmsayyin?.LOL.
> *





yea i hear that man, itll all work out!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 3 2010, 01:00 AM~16496036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Monte is sick homie ! I love that GREEN !!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

thanks tone!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 3 2010, 11:57 AM~16498859
> *thanks tone!
> *


  

GM should've made 'em like that back then.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Feb 3 2010, 06:28 AM~16497544-->
> 
> 
> 
> dio looks good brian but im with dropped on the door maby make the door out of styrene with a syrene door frame...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <[email protected]_@Feb 3 2010, 06:45 AM~16497597
> *thats what i was thinkin jake, somethin alil more smooth   looks like they cut that door out with a chainsaw lol
> but the rest of it looks fly as hell imo   that makes me wanna do one, but i have no space as is right now lol, maybe when we move ill free up some space :biggrin:
> *



yeah the other guy thats here did the door, i got a better idea for it, with windows in it like a normal business door. Also gonna be crackin out some display boxes for my counters, and a shelve inside it. Got a hookup on the side for some new pieces once i figure out what i need to add. Also will be adding another two bays, one for paint shop and a frame shop--so its a one stop shop!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 3 2010, 03:34 PM~16500117
> *
> 
> GM should've made 'em like that back then.
> 
> *





truth................... i think it looks smooth like that, but just my .02  they coulda offered up an option for a chop top or somethin :dunno:


----------



## regalistic

jeff.... that monte is sick bro!!


a little update on whats on the bench at my house.....


----------



## [email protected]

damnit! what you want for that cutty E :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 3 2010, 03:24 PM~16500409
> *jeff.... that monte is sick bro!!
> a little update on whats on the bench at my house.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see ya homie...what colors you got in mind ?


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 3 2010, 04:35 PM~16500493
> *I see ya homie...what colors you got in mind ?
> *


the regal is gonna be a brown color, i am building it as a replica of my old one i sold. and as for the cutty i have no idea. its along way from color. LOTS of body work to do befor then.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 3 2010, 10:24 PM~16500409
> *jeff.... that monte is sick bro!!
> a little update on whats on the bench at my house.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice G body,s


----------



## cruzinlow

hey wats up homies rides are lookin good ...FUCK YA G-BODYS....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 3 2010, 06:51 PM~16501663
> *hey wats up homies rides are lookin good ...FUCK YA G-BODYS....LOL :biggrin:
> *





seems to be a trend this month huh :biggrin:


----------



## Jantrix

Okay gents, we're down to the wire here, new house is coming together. Should be building very soon. Just a couple old shots to let peeps know what I'm up to. First is my junkyard rat and the second my 40 Ford surf rod. Next on my plate is a 57 Ford resto-mod and a Chevy SSR post-apoc vehicle.














































Coming up this weekend is a contest in Jacksonville, where I'll be entering my only finished build from last year, my Cherry 2000 replica coupe. I'll be sporting Dynasty colors at the contest. Pics later. Be cool.


----------



## [email protected]

good to see everything is goin good with the move an all  

and them projects are killer man! nice work


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Feb 3 2010, 08:53 PM~16503815
> *Okay gents, we're down to the wire here, new house is coming together. Should be building very soon. Just a couple old shots to let peeps know what I'm up to. First is my junkyard rat and the second my 40 Ford surf rod. Next on my plate is a 57 Ford resto-mod and a Chevy SSR post-apoc vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming up this weekend is a contest in Jacksonville, where I'll be entering my only finished build from last year, my Cherry 2000 replica coupe. I'll be sporting Dynasty colors at the contest. Pics later. Be cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



good work homie, that '40 ford is sweet and the engine on your scratchbuilt ride is wicked !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Feb 4 2010, 03:53 AM~16503815
> *Okay gents, we're down to the wire here, new house is coming together. Should be building very soon. Just a couple old shots to let peeps know what I'm up to. First is my junkyard rat and the second my 40 Ford surf rod. Next on my plate is a 57 Ford resto-mod and a Chevy SSR post-apoc vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming up this weekend is a contest in Jacksonville, where I'll be entering my only finished build from last year, my Cherry 2000 replica coupe. I'll be sporting Dynasty colors at the contest. Pics later. Be cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great stuff...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

umm another update on the garage diorama..is gonna be double the original size + an extra piece here & there. Last night we built a frame table with ramp. I scratchbuilt a hoist thats slidable & has scale rusted chain with hooks on it...gotta build a workable winch to be able to pull things up on it. This things becoming funner than building models..lol!!

Probably will be building a oil change pit, paint booth, things to mount & balace tires, big ass storage room for whatever...an engine diagnostics room. We got plans, and im runnin out of fucking room already.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

"Mamma's Boy" is almost complete. When it's finished this will be my new project.

It's a '61 Impala with a '63 Impala's roof. I gave it a very minimal chop (2").

~~~~











More later, I gotta stay focused on "Mamma's Boy".


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 4 2010, 04:41 PM~16512114
> *"Mamma's Boy" is almost complete. When it's finished this will be my new project.
> 
> It's a '61 Impala with a '63 Impala's roof. I gave it a very minimal chop (2").
> 
> ~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More later, I gotta stay focused on "Mamma's Boy".
> 
> *






dude thats crazy, i was just thinkin about that like 2 days ago :0 

now i know what it would look like huh? :biggrin: sick work bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 4 2010, 04:33 PM~16512584
> *dude thats crazy, i was just thinkin about that like 2 days ago :0
> 
> now i know what it would look like huh? :biggrin:  sick work bro
> *



:biggrin: Dynasty minds think alike ! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 2 2010, 11:00 PM~16496036
> *bri............................. garage looks sick bro, ide get a new front door tho, looks alil shakey   but other then that............... shit looks sick
> but heres some updates
> 
> after a late night session at the dinning room table lol, i managed to foil the monte tonight   turned out pretty good i think.
> 
> let me know what you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got them dayton chips grim.......................... thanks bro :biggrin:
> 
> and the trim around the tail lights is gonna get re-worked real quick, to shakey for me  :biggrin:
> 
> but let me know what you guys think
> *



i like them colors :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Feb 4 2010, 05:57 PM~16512829-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  Dynasty minds think alike !  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-danny chawps_@Feb 4 2010, 06:19 PM~16513052
> *i like them colors  :cheesy:
> *





thanks bro!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 4 2010, 10:41 PM~16512114
> *"Mamma's Boy" is almost complete. When it's finished this will be my new project.
> 
> It's a '61 Impala with a '63 Impala's roof. I gave it a very minimal chop (2").
> 
> ~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More later, I gotta stay focused on "Mamma's Boy".
> 
> *



This will be another killer....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 08:14 PM~16514754
> *This will be another killer....
> *



I hope homie ! 

just reppin' DYNASTY.


----------



## DJ-ROY

Picked up this 57"again :biggrin: 
sprayed it Mica Silver.
Cut the roof off and a J-Sonic Colorbar comes under the dash.


----------



## [email protected]

:0


----------



## darkside customs

Good stuff in here fo sho


----------



## aztek_warrior

All the rides are looking good everyone, here is what i currently got 
on my table.....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Feb 4 2010, 09:29 PM~16515406
> *All the rides are looking good everyone, here is what i currently got
> on my table.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dang thats some sweet engine work you got homie ! I love them fuel lines!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 4 2010, 08:24 PM~16514836
> *
> 
> *



Thats looks great ! I know that color bar is gonna be killa !


----------



## aztek_warrior

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 4 2010, 08:55 PM~16515627
> *Dang thats some sweet engine work you got homie ! I love them fuel lines!
> 
> 
> *


thanks homie, I was going for a 1:1 look. I had a hell of 
a time with the wires do cause 2 of them i cut a bit short, but 
i was able to savage them..


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Feb 4 2010, 09:29 PM~16515406
> *All the rides are looking good everyone, here is what i currently got
> on my table.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great lookin engine. Not a bad idea for an engine stand either, I been usin a toothpick and styrofoam.


----------



## 06150xlt

:biggrin: 1/25 Draggin Wagon not done yet


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 4 2010, 10:40 PM~16517904
> *:biggrin:  1/25 Draggin Wagon not done yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's really tight!!!


----------



## ptman2002

where did you get that wagon? i gotta have one.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 5 2010, 12:40 AM~16517904
> *:biggrin:  1/25 Draggin Wagon not done yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dang homie, thats badd !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kykustoms

wagon is badass dude is it scratchbuilt?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 5 2010, 01:40 AM~16517904
> *:biggrin:  1/25 Draggin Wagon not done yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






thats too sick!


----------



## 06150xlt

Thanks guys. I got the wagon off of Ebay from LarryGScale.com, but he only sells the wagon on ebay its around $5 And its diecast, so a little harder to cut out.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## [email protected]

http://cgi.ebay.com/MURRAY-DOG-THE-POOPING...=item25583433a8





:biggrin: 



im gettin one lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ptman2002

maybe this is a stupid ? but i dont know for sure. is the G scale stuff the same as 1/24 scale?


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Feb 5 2010, 12:49 PM~16521570
> *maybe this is a stupid ?  but i dont know for sure.  is the G scale stuff the same as 1/24 scale?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## lowridermodels

hey fellas if u nned any of them dogs hit me up,i sell mine alot cheaper,i have the pit thats peein too


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 5 2010, 02:57 PM~16522243
> *hey fellas if u nned any of them dogs hit me up,i sell mine alot cheaper,i have the pit thats peein too
> *







:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Off of the new Revell Cutlass kit they could do this using the Cutlass as a platform for all of the GM bodies 1968 - 1972.............. 











and Johan needs to let it go, no offense to Okey but if he would sell the rights of Johan to another company would could imagine stuff like this coming back out but only in an up-dated form with newly tooled parts.










Only if I had alot of money, ( a couple of million) I'de come out with all kinds of kits !!! Believe it !!!


----------



## [email protected]

that fury would be bad ass buddy!
:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 5 2010, 04:25 PM~16523618
> *Off of the new Revell Cutlass kit they could do this using the Cutlass as a platform for all of the GM bodies 1968 - 1972..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Johan needs to let it go, no offense to Okey but if he would sell the rights of Johan to another company would could imagine stuff like this coming back out but only in an up-dated form with newly tooled parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if I had alot of money, ( a couple of million) I'de come out with all kinds of kits !!! Believe it !!!
> 
> *



Know one really knows whats left of the molds.


----------



## 06150xlt

All Done! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 5 2010, 11:43 PM~16527832
> *All Done!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW I've seen it all. No room for the kiddies now. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 6 2010, 12:47 AM~16527872
> *NOW I've seen it all. No room for the kiddies now.  :biggrin:
> *






still kicks ass as a show peice tho :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 5 2010, 11:57 PM~16527950
> *still kicks ass as a show peice tho :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 5 2010, 09:43 PM~16527832
> *All Done!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL hell yes!!! :biggrin: this needs to be in "only a mini trucker would" :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 5 2010, 08:43 PM~16527832
> *All Done!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TIGHT... :0 WHAT IT DO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 5 2010, 09:43 PM~16527832
> *All Done!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


in real life if it did work..... it would be like the hollywood movie cars that just jump straight up in the air! :wow: but imagine a little kid ridin that bitch and hit that switch and watch em fly up in the air!! hope it has saftey blankeys on the way down!! :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 6 2010, 01:53 AM~16529004
> *in real life if it did work..... it would be like the hollywood movie cars that just jump straight up in the air!  :wow:  but imagine a little kid ridin that bitch and hit that switch and watch em fly up in the air!! hope it has saftey blankeys on the way down!!  :biggrin:
> *


Real life...and youtube it also they are all over the place

http://image.truckinweb.com/f/editorials/f...radio-flyer.jpg


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 6 2010, 07:26 PM~16533510
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 6 2010, 06:58 PM~16533719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass rivi !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

buildin skills and drawin skills! looks good bro!! wanna paint up my 1:1 BD mazda? how much?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 6 2010, 11:40 PM~16536511
> *buildin skills and drawin skills! looks good bro!! wanna paint up my 1:1 BD mazda? how much?
> *


get at me with some pics and size preference!


----------



## caprice on dz

What up fam. Us MD,DC,VA folks got our asses handed to us. I've been outside since 11pm. I haven't been out since 10pm friday night, here's what I saw









oh wait, there's my car









I managed to clear enough space to pull my car in and out before I slipped and landed back first on a huge chunk of solidness from the plows going through. Thankfully the car itself spared me from having to shovel a 6'x16' space. I'm sure by the morning another plow will have burried me in again. Is it show season yet!!!????

Sitting here right now with a heat pad on my back, I got the meat loaf vh1 storytellers playing in the dvd and I trying to get my photobooth to work properly


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 6 2010, 10:54 PM~16536667
> *What up fam. Us MD,DC,VA folks got our asses handed to us. I've been outside since 11pm. I haven't been out since 10pm friday night, here's what I saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh wait, there's my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to clear enough space to pull my car in and out before I slipped and landed back first on a huge chunk of solidness from the plows going through. Thankfully the car itself spared me from having to shovel a 6'x16' space. I'm sure by the morning another plow will have burried me in again. Is it show season yet!!!????
> 
> Sitting here right now with a heat pad on my back, I got the meat loaf vh1 storytellers playing in the dvd and I trying to get my photobooth to work properly
> *


 i thought my cold air was bad for painting and u got snowed in!!! better u then me, but do i see u still have ur wires on the lincoln in the fuckin snow?! thats a die hard muther fucker right there!! :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

Well, I took my stock rims to the scrap yard years ago. These are my 15" standards. They were supposed to be winter wheels but I broke my rear axle the day after thanksgiving and completely trashed my back pair of 14s. These were my first set I ever bought, they were a little rust but I painted em up real nice like. As soon as my taxes come in I'm picking up a set of 195/60/15 vogues from a lil member. I know a lot of people talk down on em, but I dig em and I can find a 15" whitewall smaller than a 205/70/15 that won't cost me out the ass. They may not be the 14s, but with the vogues the car is gonna drop right back down to the same height as it used to be.

215/70/15









185/75/14









and I thought the car was too quiet so I had work done over the summer


----------



## darkside customs

:wave: Sup fellas. Ill be posting when I can but for now having to use the old lady's comp, got a virus in mine. Sharing is a bitch. lol


----------



## old low&slo

> What up fam. Us MD,DC,VA folks got our asses handed to us. I've been outside since 11pm. I haven't been out since 10pm friday night, here's what I saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh wait, there's my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to clear enough space to pull my car in and out before I slipped and landed back first on a huge chunk of solidness from the plows going through. Thankfully the car itself spared me from having to shovel a 6'x16' space. I'm sure by the morning another plow will have burried me in again. Is it show season yet!!!????
> 
> hey phil
> I feel you man. we got like 2 feet here and these ****** ass ****** plow truck drivers come up our street and only plow down the middle so we got to dig out like damn near 10 feet into the street just to be able to get out of our fuckin driveways.
> and the street is clear no parked cars and its the main street into the development.
> and then they rode through today with their fuckin plows up. last big snow I was diggin out and they rode by laughin at me and my neighbors. lol I threw the fuckin shovel and hit their truck . fuckin worthless bastards.


----------



## darkside customs

Damn thats alot of fuckin snow.


----------



## caprice on dz

> What up fam. Us MD,DC,VA folks got our asses handed to us. I've been outside since 11pm. I haven't been out since 10pm friday night, here's what I saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh wait, there's my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to clear enough space to pull my car in and out before I slipped and landed back first on a huge chunk of solidness from the plows going through. Thankfully the car itself spared me from having to shovel a 6'x16' space. I'm sure by the morning another plow will have burried me in again. Is it show season yet!!!????
> 
> hey phil
> I feel you man. we got like 2 feet here and these ****** ass ****** plow truck drivers come up our street and only plow down the middle so we got to dig out like damn near 10 feet into the street just to be able to get out of our fuckin driveways.
> and the street is clear no parked cars and its the main street into the development.
> and then they rode through today with their fuckin plows up. last big snow I was diggin out and they rode by laughin at me and my neighbors. lol I threw the fuckin shovel and hit their truck . fuckin worthless bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see that what we got, theres a strip the width of the plow down the middle. I park on the road so I cleared out about 8' in front of my car so I can swing in and out and down the side of it, but there's about 4 inches still on the road yet.
Click to expand...


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 7 2010, 02:04 AM~16537284
> *as you can see that what we got, theres a strip the width of the plow down the middle. I park on the road so I cleared out about 8' in front of my car so I can swing in and out and down the side of it, but there's about 4 inches still on the road yet.
> *


yeah I see you got the same shit as me. thats what our street looks like but there is no parked cars on it so they could have gotten closer to the curb our street still has alot of snow on it plus its pretty much ice now. gonna be a skatin rink tom trying to get to work.
I got lucky this year my neighbor sold me his old snowblower. there is no way my old ass could have shoveled all that snow. 
just no excuse for shitty work like that. and the worse part is they dont give a shit cause there ridin around makin a shit load of overtime. fuckin assholes I would love to bust one of them upside their fuckin head with a snow shovel lol.
yeah yeah yeah before one of you young ass fuckers says somethin Iknow I know
just settle down old man before you have a stroke or somethin. :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

been away from the bench for far too long. I got the trunk jambed up, getting ready to tackle some hinges. This will be a simple build so I hope to have it done in time for NNL East.










phil


----------



## caprice on dz

last update before I'm off to bed. Trunk is now hinged.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 7 2010, 09:04 AM~16537284
> *as you can see that what we got, theres a strip the width of the plow down the middle. I park on the road so I cleared out about 8' in front of my car so I can swing in and out and down the side of it, but there's about 4 inches still on the road yet.
> *


 Damn that snow sucks good luck bro....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 08:43 AM~16538212
> *Damn that snow sucks good luck bro....
> 
> 
> *



Thats just how I feel about snow !!!


----------



## aztek_warrior

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 07:43 AM~16538212
> *Damn that snow sucks good luck bro....
> 
> 
> *


x2 that how i also feel about winter and snow. A few weeks ago 
thats how our streets looked liked here in MN...


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 05:43 AM~16538212
> *Damn that snow sucks good luck bro....
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Thats cool...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 7 2010, 09:43 AM~16538212
> *Damn that snow sucks good luck bro....
> 
> 
> *






truth!


i just shoveled snow for an easy 6 hours today! my back is fuckin done! time to pop a vike and hit the coutch and watch the big game


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol..northerners....all i got was black ice and a simple dusting with some shitty ass rain. Keep on shoveling guys!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 7 2010, 07:51 PM~16543626
> *lol..northerners....all i got was black ice and a simple dusting with some shitty ass rain.  Keep on shoveling guys!! :biggrin:
> *



Aw thats fucked up... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 7 2010, 11:51 PM~16543626
> *lol..northerners....all i got was black ice and a simple dusting with some shitty ass rain.  Keep on shoveling guys!! :biggrin:
> *







wait till you smacked up with a hurricane or some shit and your swimmin around in your basement looking for some good plastic to salvage  



keep talkin shit :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

livin on a mountain has its advantages..no flooding, rarely a tornado...just cold rainy ass weather.... :biggrin: 

and what basement? LOL


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 7 2010, 08:25 PM~16544016
> *wait till you smacked up with a hurricane or some shit and your swimmin around in your basement looking for some good plastic to salvage
> keep talkin shit :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: You DYNASTY homies aint' nothin' nice!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah we'll smack ya around a bit...make ya cry home to mommy :biggrin: 

nuttin but big mouthed fuckers up in here slangin some one off envy layed plastic builds...

just how Dynasty does things in these here parts....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 8 2010, 12:31 AM~16544089
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: You DYNASTY homies aint' nothin' nice!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





he knows im just fuckin with him, but i broke my balls shovelin snow all day and it was nothin nice play boi


----------



## SlammdSonoma

cant say ive had to shovel snow,...dont care to start now. Wouldnt put that on my worst emeny--or would i?


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 7 2010, 08:34 PM~16544117
> *yeah we'll smack ya around a bit...make ya cry home to mommy :biggrin:
> 
> nuttin but big mouthed fuckers up in here slangin some one off  envy layed plastic builds...
> 
> just how Dynasty does things in these here parts....
> *


----------



## relaxednoma

Well we got about 6 or 7 inches of snow, which is lame in comparison to the NE crew. Took the time this weekend to end up working most of saturday followed by grabbing some stuff from the basement (aka the man cave, office, workout room, model bench location) and worked at the kitchen table so I could still spend time with the family (and see the super bowl as well). 

Painted the resin calipers for the Mr. Model wheels and assembled. (love them as they look like intro twisted vistas) Finished cutting up/disassembling one of my promo x-cab FSC's. This will be a curbside, as this is my first full frame build. Still have 3 more sets of the Mr. Model wheels to paint and assemble. (one more Twisted Vista and two other styles). Here's some pics and some random pics of the 3 yota's in various stages. Got some jack stands and a jack from Larry's G Scale, starting to gather for my diorama (more on that later) Anyways, enough chat, onto pics (shitty old camera...)


















































































And the workspace


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by relaxednoma_@Feb 8 2010, 09:10 AM~16547503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




That ish is hot ! Great job with that set up homie !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by relaxednoma_@Feb 8 2010, 10:10 AM~16547503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the workspace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




them MR.WHEELS are fly, cant they be set up as a staggered set tho? skinnys up front, and deep out back?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 8 2010, 09:47 AM~16547641
> *them MR.WHEELS are fly, cant they be set up as a staggered set tho? skinnys up front, and deep out back?
> *



good ?

that would be kool if you could.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 8 2010, 10:50 AM~16547657
> *good ?
> 
> that would be kool if you could.
> *





i think you can, if im not mistakein


----------



## relaxednoma

Technically yeah if you swap it around a bit. The only thing I dont like about it is the finished piece of the lip, comparing the left wheel to the right wheel. Although it does look sick as hell under the ass of the truck.


----------



## [email protected]

FAT LIP or not, ide still roll um like that for sure  they look sick like that


----------



## relaxednoma

well then that's how it'll roll, it does look sick as hell. I'm looking to knock out the rest of the frame today/tonight


----------



## ptman2002

that looks sick who cares about the finished lip. i did the staggered look on mine too.


----------



## kykustoms

it looks better with the deap dish...can u not glue it to the back where the finished lip is showing?


----------



## darkside customs

Looks really good like that bro!


----------



## chevyguy97

hell yeah the dished rim looks bad ass.--id run it like that.


----------



## relaxednoma

well i added the finished lip to the front size of the wheel, a wider tire in back and, as well as a little bit thinner sidewall, and the lip is now deeper. I'm def. running that. progress pics after I crack on the frame tonight.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

went back to the junkyard today :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well i added onto the garage making it double in size like once mentioned...i got pics.

















tire rack in storage room
















scratchbuilt welding cart..this welding kit was 7 pieces, minus the cart.








winch im working on, gonna make it look electric (it does actually work and its hand built, the ends are wheel hubs.








scratchbuilt this too, slides & can move the chain up & down.








we built a ramp of the foam board, gonna put rollers on it so its movable.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

looks good !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 8 2010, 03:11 PM~16550414
> *went back to the junkyard today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


saw a lot of stuff i liked so i went back and forth with the flatbed n came home with these


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by relaxednoma_@Feb 8 2010, 09:10 AM~16547503
> *Well we got about 6 or 7 inches of snow, which is lame in comparison to the NE crew. Took the time this weekend to end up working most of saturday followed by grabbing some stuff from the basement (aka the man cave, office, workout room, model bench location) and worked at the kitchen table so I could still spend time with the family (and see the super bowl as well).
> 
> Painted the resin calipers for the Mr. Model wheels and assembled. (love them as they look like intro twisted vistas) Finished cutting up/disassembling one of my promo x-cab FSC's. This will be a curbside, as this is my first full frame build. Still have 3 more sets of the Mr. Model wheels to paint and assemble. (one more Twisted Vista and two other styles). Here's some pics and some random pics of the 3 yota's in various stages. Got some jack stands and a jack from Larry's G Scale, starting to gather for my diorama (more on that later) Anyways, enough chat, onto pics (shitty old camera...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the workspace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Larry got a website or is he an ebay seller?


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 8 2010, 05:02 PM~16551855
> *looks good !
> *


X2!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Hey Jeff, I hope you're rested, I just finished shoveling 6 inches of snow with more on the way.

It looks like it headed your way ! How about you Phil?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 9 2010, 09:14 AM~16558075
> *Hey Jeff, I hope you're rested, I just finished shoveling 6 inches of snow with more on the way.
> 
> It looks like it headed your way ! How about you Phil?
> 
> *






yea we are suposed to get another 10-12 in. (so they say :wow: ) shit might end up bein another 2 feet like on sat. :uh: 

and the shits about to start around 12 again today................... i cant wait lol :uh:


----------



## relaxednoma

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 9 2010, 01:48 AM~16556833
> *Larry got a website or is he an ebay seller?
> *



Actually both


http://www.larrygscale.com/servlet/StoreFront

http://stores.ebay.com/Larry-G-Scale_Garag...634Q2ec0Q2em322


----------



## relaxednoma

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 9 2010, 07:20 AM~16558094
> *yea we are suposed to get another 10-12 in. (so they say :wow: ) shit might end up bein another 2 feet like on sat. :uh:
> 
> and the shits about to start around 12 again today................... i cant wait lol :uh:
> *



ouch, my buddy was in pitt visting family etc, he's from Ft Lame I mean Wayne Indiana. Im 10-15 min south of Cincy, we are looking at 6-8 by the time this is over tomorrow. I wish it was more lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by relaxednoma_@Feb 9 2010, 09:54 AM~16558216
> *ouch, my buddy was in pitt visting family etc, he's from Ft Lame I mean Wayne Indiana. Im 10-15 min south of Cincy, we are looking at 6-8 by the time this is over tomorrow. I wish it was more lol
> *






no you dont lol, its fuckin nasty here  there is a such thing called TO much snow lol :biggrin:


----------



## relaxednoma

lol I dunno, we got plenty of food, i work from home, the wife is sleepin with the lil one. Although I would like to go run the shit outta my nitro 4wd buggy hah


----------



## grimreaper69

We're supposed to have about a foot by tomorrow morning. It's been snowing for a couple hours already and we have about an inch.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 9 2010, 11:37 AM~16558814
> *We're supposed to have about a foot by tomorrow morning. It's been snowing for a couple hours already and we have about an inch.
> *





:0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 9 2010, 08:20 AM~16558094
> *yea we are suposed to get another 10-12 in. (so they say :wow: ) shit might end up bein another 2 feet like on sat. :uh:
> 
> and the shits about to start around 12 again today................... i cant wait lol :uh:
> *



F that ! I hate winter and snow ! 

too bad I'm so old or I'de get out and make some money shovelin' the stuff ! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 9 2010, 10:42 AM~16559350
> *F that ! I hate winter and snow !
> 
> too bad I'm so old or I'de get out and make some money shovelin' the stuff ! :biggrin:
> *


:uh: be back on later :banghead: :sprint:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 9 2010, 12:43 PM~16559368
> *:uh:  be back on later :banghead:  :sprint:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



make that money man!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 8 2010, 07:12 PM~16552515
> *saw a lot of stuff i liked so i went back and forth with the flatbed n came home with these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and *way* in the back of the yard i found this


----------



## chevyguy97

hay cndy were is the junk yard at----i need to bring my flat bed over and get some of them great finds ya been finding. lol
looks like your having alot of fun with them junkers. lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

what up fam ! I put in some work to Mamma's Boy...

This is the image that's gonna get scribed into the front window...











more pics in my post folder. ThANX FOR LOOKIN' HOMIES !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 9 2010, 01:00 PM~16560686
> *hay cndy were is the junk yard at----i need to bring my flat bed over and get some of them great finds ya been finding. lol
> looks like your having alot of fun with them junkers. lol
> *


 :biggrin: i AM havin fun, now im workin on my garage again.. its doubled in size :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

LOL...imagine that.

just busted some pics...


























takin Dynasty from ordinary to extra-ordinary.. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 9 2010, 05:38 PM~16561968
> *what up fam ! I put in some work to Mamma's Boy...
> 
> This is the image that's gonna get scribed into the front window...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics in my post folder. ThANX FOR LOOKIN' HOMIES !
> 
> *




:0 thats gonna be sick!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

this is old :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 9 2010, 06:38 PM~16562628
> *LOL...imagine that.
> 
> just busted some pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> takin Dynasty from ordinary to extra-ordinary.. :biggrin:
> *






:uh: :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

and its still getting bigger :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

^^^^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## relaxednoma

baaad ass!


----------



## modelcarbuilder

nice chop top


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 9 2010, 05:38 PM~16562628
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THATS LOOKIN' GOOD HOMIE !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## chevyguy97

> damn slammd, i swer i just went to the hobby store, like 4 days ago and bought them same rims. lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

was it on a diecast vert camaro? LOL ya snooze ya lose son! :0 :biggrin: i wasnt intending on chopping it that much but peer pressuire told me to go 1/4". The interior :uh: .....gonna be a wild ass experience ill tell ya that much.


----------



## jimbo

Them DYNASTY killa's still KILLIN'!!! Lookin' good fella's! :thumbsup: And SLAMMD, that ride looks DOPE!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 9 2010, 11:51 PM~16566571
> *Them DYNASTY killa's still KILLIN'!!! Lookin' good fella's! :thumbsup: And SLAMMD, that ride looks DOPE!!!
> *





THAT SHITS STARTIN TO GROW ON ME TOO :biggrin: THE CHOP IS SICK LOOKIN, AND I THINK THEM WHEELS MIGHT WORK ON THERE FOR SOME REASON :biggrin:  


SHIT LOOKS REAL GOOD BRI!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thanks guys...heres a few teasers...
















:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 :0

man i hope not to have school tomorrow. my garage threw me off course, iw as workin on my 6 FO then the garage distracted me.. i wanna work on it and my 67


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## relaxednoma

thats dope as hell man


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 10 2010, 09:07 AM~16570242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





thanks for postin them D  


all i need is some interior stuff and shes done :biggrin: 

the ride has been cleared and cut and polished, so shes smooth as a babys ass right now :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

And some side mirrors :biggrin: something everybody forgets


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Oh, and peep the avi :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 10 2010, 09:25 AM~16570283
> *And some side mirrors :biggrin: something everybody forgets
> *





yup! because these promos dont come with side mirrors, shit i dont think the ''class action'' monte comes with mirrors either :uh: so ima have to find some


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 10 2010, 09:26 AM~16570285
> *Oh, and peep the avi :biggrin:
> *




i peeped that  looks good


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 9 2010, 09:49 PM~16566534
> *was it on a diecast vert camaro?  LOL ya snooze ya lose son! :0  :biggrin:  i wasnt intending on chopping it that much but peer pressuire told me to go 1/4".  The interior :uh: .....gonna be a wild ass experience ill tell ya that much.
> *


the rims i bought were not on a toy they were in a pack of monster 20's called hop562. my tires look diff then yours. i will take a pic of them and post it up later today.


----------



## regalistic

one mo0re for the team... more pics in my build thread


----------



## chevyguy97

look great man.
damn nice car.
another DYNASTY build.
awesome


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 10 2010, 11:33 AM~16572109
> *one mo0re for the team... more pics in my build thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 10 2010, 01:33 PM~16572109
> *one mo0re for the team... more pics in my build thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SWEEEET !!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 10 2010, 06:07 AM~16570242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: :0 OH MY GOD!!! YUO CUT THE TOP OFF A LINDBERG?!?!?! SICK WERK HOMIE LOVING THAT BLUE CHEVELLE TOO


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 10 2010, 11:07 PM~16578681
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











gonna finish poppin the trim in place when i get home


----------



## relaxednoma

lol thats awesome man!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 10 2010, 08:24 AM~16570279
> *thanks for postin them D
> all i need is some interior stuff and shes done :biggrin:
> 
> the ride has been cleared and cut and polished, so shes smooth as a babys ass right now :0  :biggrin:
> *



Homie those green rims sets that Monte Carlo off just right !!!
Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by relaxednoma_@Feb 11 2010, 09:48 AM~16580845
> *lol thats awesome man!
> *


x2... :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Homies, wouldn't this be kool if it actually happened ! I'de buy a whole case of these booches ! :biggrin: 










I hate that resin one that R&R has but for now he runs the Riviera game :happysad: .


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 11 2010, 07:20 AM~16580988
> *Homies, wouldn't this be kool if it actually happened ! I'de buy a whole case of these booches !  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that resin one that R&R has but for now he runs the Riviera game  :happysad: .
> 
> *


is this a possiblity or something u made up? thats one of my favorite cars styles ever id buy a couple myself lol


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 11 2010, 04:20 PM~16580988
> *Homies, wouldn't this be kool if it actually happened ! I'de buy a whole case of these booches !  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that resin one that R&R has but for now he runs the Riviera game  :happysad: .
> 
> *


Looks good bro..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 11 2010, 10:05 AM~16580911
> *Homie those green rims sets that Monte Carlo off just right !!!
> Can't wait to see it finished.
> *





thanks bro, and the lips and spokes are green, i left the nipples and dish chrome :biggrin: 

and hopefully it will stop snowin here so the mailman can get his ass here and drop my scheeeit off :biggrin: im gettin sick of lookin at this monte and wanna start somethin else, or atleast get more done on the chevelle :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 11 2010, 10:20 AM~16580988
> *Homies, wouldn't this be kool if it actually happened ! I'de buy a whole case of these booches !  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that resin one that R&R has but for now he runs the Riviera game  :happysad: .
> 
> *




 ide buy a couple :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 11 2010, 09:29 AM~16581034
> *is this a possiblity or something u made up? thats one of my favorite cars styles ever id buy a couple myself lol
> *



Just sittin' here dreamin' of models that were never made. Plus I wanna build one of these real soon. I'ma have to settle for the R&R kit I guess :angry: !

Maybe one day the model Gods will shine on us and create something like this.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 11 2010, 09:45 AM~16581129
> *thanks bro, and the lips and spokes are green, i left the nipples and dish chrome :biggrin:
> 
> and hopefully it will stop snowin here so the mailman can get his ass here and drop my scheeeit off :biggrin:  im gettin sick of lookin at this monte and wanna start somethin else, or atleast get more done on the chevelle :biggrin:
> *



I know that feelin' bro, just waitin' on parts suck ! 

I'm expecting my order from scaledreams today if not tomorrow  .


I've ordered stuff from Modelhaus and they take way to long too and that's not including crappy weather either :biggrin: !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Ooohhh ! "F" Revell since they don't wanna give us a non GN Regal to work with !

Since I'm dreamin' ,Imagine AMT jumpin' into the game with this Regal ! Chrome undies and all ! Plus it's 1:25 scale !
I'm lining up for a few of these fo sho!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

She's Done . More pics in my post folder.......


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 11 2010, 11:41 AM~16583055
> *She's Done . More pics in my post folder.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TIGHT!!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 11 2010, 11:40 AM~16582024
> *Ooohhh !  "F" Revell since they don't wanna give us a non GN Regal to work with !
> 
> Since I'm dreamin' ,Imagine AMT jumpin' into the game with this Regal ! Chrome undies and all ! Plus it's 1:25 scale !
> I'm lining up for a few of these  fo sho!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 It'd be nice, but I don't see it happening.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 11 2010, 04:27 PM~16583971
> *:0  It'd be nice, but I don't see it happening.
> *







truth!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 11 2010, 08:41 PM~16583055
> *She's Done . More pics in my post folder.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats sick....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 11 2010, 04:15 PM~16584419
> *Thats sick....
> *



Thanks homie !


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 11 2010, 10:41 AM~16583055
> *She's Done . More pics in my post folder.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is NIIIIIICE!


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 11 2010, 08:25 AM~16581363
> *Just sittin' here dreamin' of models that were never made. Plus I wanna build one of these real soon. I'ma have to settle for the R&R kit I guess  :angry:  !
> 
> Maybe one day the model Gods will shine on us and create something like this.
> 
> *


o well shit lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 11 2010, 06:45 PM~16585833
> *o well shit lol
> *


 :roflmao: :x:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 11 2010, 11:41 AM~16583055
> *She's Done . More pics in my post folder.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


came out very nice bro!!!! another great build pulled off!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 10 2010, 06:07 AM~16570242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 looks good nikka


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 11 2010, 06:41 PM~16583055
> *She's Done . More pics in my post folder.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awesome paint job, looks killer


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 11 2010, 10:06 PM~16587186
> *:0 looks good nikka
> *


thanks bro  


its gettin there, i need this snow to clear up, i havent seen mail sence last week lol, and im waitin on the interior stuff to come in and shes done :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 11 2010, 10:26 PM~16587396
> *awesome paint job, looks killer
> *





 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 11 2010, 10:41 AM~16583055
> *She's Done . More pics in my post folder.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats fuckin tight bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

mammas boy came out sick bro you killin em with that1 bro :machinegun: nice job


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 11 2010, 06:40 PM~16582024
> *Ooohhh !  "F" Revell since they don't wanna give us a non GN Regal to work with !
> 
> Since I'm dreamin' ,Imagine AMT jumpin' into the game with this Regal ! Chrome undies and all ! Plus it's 1:25 scale !
> I'm lining up for a few of these  fo sho!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wanna build one.....


----------



## DJ-ROY

:biggrin:


----------



## relaxednoma

well I hit up hobby lobby last night on a binge, 2 cans for the exterior and one more of flat black, and a new kit (of course it's a truck lol) I have a plan already thought out for it. But when the hell did a model kit cost 17.99 to 21.99!! The last time I bought an actual kit (non-aoshima etc, which there was a VW bug kit for $40!) they were like 12.99! WTF!

Also got the wife's/daughters xmas kit present, a 99 silverado as a roller, and mocked up the the uptown chrysler 300C. Time to get those broken down and get everything painted/detailed and reassembled. Pics later!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Here's my next project. It's just straight Kandy Teal over a silver flaked base. Interior will be dark teal and so will the vinyl top.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 12 2010, 02:59 PM~16594677
> *Here's my next project. It's just straight Kandy Teal over a silver flaked base. Interior will be dark teal and so will the vinyl top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that sounds gangster homie cant wait to see it


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 12 2010, 06:12 AM~16591433
> *
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :wow:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by relaxednoma_@Feb 12 2010, 12:17 PM~16591440
> *well I hit up hobby lobby last night on a binge, 2 cans for the exterior and one more of flat black, and a new kit (of course it's a truck lol) I have a plan already thought out for it. But when the hell did a model kit cost 17.99 to 21.99!!
> 
> *


yeah i know what u mean,all the hobby shops around here have models that go for the same price. 
some even have older kits from 1988 ,90s and so on that start at around @35


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 12 2010, 08:59 PM~16594677
> *Here's my next project. It's just straight Kandy Teal over a silver flaked base. Interior will be dark teal and so will the vinyl top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 12 2010, 12:59 PM~16594677
> *Here's my next project. It's just straight Kandy Teal over a silver flaked base. Interior will be dark teal and so will the vinyl top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:Oh yeah, I'll be watchin' this one too... :nicoderm:


----------



## kustombuilder

Ok fellas.I finnaly came out of the shop and i have these. :cheesy: 

I only cut 5 for now but i can cut more if needed.Let me know who wants one.They will be going to chrome on monday.


----------



## jimbo

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 12 2010, 08:35 PM~16598431
> *Ok fellas.I finnaly came out of the shop and i have these. :cheesy:
> 
> I only cut 5 for now but i can cut more if needed.Let me know who wants one.They will be going to chrome on monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 12 2010, 10:39 PM~16598473
> *:wow:  :wow:
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 12 2010, 04:59 PM~16594677
> *Here's my next project. It's just straight Kandy Teal over a silver flaked base. Interior will be dark teal and so will the vinyl top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks great !!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 12 2010, 10:50 PM~16598598
> *looks great !!!!!  :0 :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 13 2010, 12:35 AM~16598431
> *Ok fellas.I finnaly came out of the shop and i have these. :cheesy:
> 
> I only cut 5 for now but i can cut more if needed.Let me know who wants one.They will be going to chrome on monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 12 2010, 11:23 PM~16598976
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## caprice on dz

I wanna send out mad props to the homie Rick, even with the post office around my way being closed half the week due to the snow I still got my package in less than a week.









phil


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 12 2010, 10:35 PM~16598431
> *Ok fellas.I finnaly came out of the shop and i have these. :cheesy:
> 
> I only cut 5 for now but i can cut more if needed.Let me know who wants one.They will be going to chrome on monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much were they again. in chrome--$$
or just like they are now. raw--$$$


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 12 2010, 10:59 PM~16594677
> *Here's my next project. It's just straight Kandy Teal over a silver flaked base. Interior will be dark teal and so will the vinyl top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Nice color allready bro...


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 13 2010, 10:40 AM~16600110
> *I wanna send out mad props to the homie Rick, even with the post office around my way being closed half the week due to the snow I still got my package in less than a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phil
> *


That detail grill paint works great .....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 12 2010, 04:46 PM~16595029
> *that sounds gangster homie cant wait to see it
> *


Thanx fellas !!!!!!!!!.............

DJ-ROY
gseeds
kustombuilder
jimbo
crenshaw magraw


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 13 2010, 03:04 PM~16602872
> *Thanx fellas !!!!!!!!!.............
> 
> DJ-ROY
> gseeds
> kustombuilder
> jimbo
> crenshaw magraw
> 
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 13 2010, 01:15 PM~16602279
> *how much were they again. in chrome--$$
> or just like they are now. raw--$$$
> *


40 chrome plus shipping.shipping is a few bucks.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 12 2010, 04:59 PM~16594677
> *Here's my next project. It's just straight Kandy Teal over a silver flaked base. Interior will be dark teal and so will the vinyl top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






is there more to come with this? (paterns) or is it stayin like this?



and it is a bad ass color for sure


----------



## crenshaw magraw

luvin that monte


----------



## Jantrix

Hey guys. I had a good day. One model built in '09, but they liked it at Jaxcon.










My first first place finish. Goal set and accomplished. Next goal. Best Auto. 

Finally set in the new place. Gonna get back to work very soon. No internet for a couple weeks, so ya'll be cool.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Feb 13 2010, 11:49 PM~16605407
> *Hey guys. I had a good day. One model built in '09, but they liked it at Jaxcon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first first place finish. Goal set and accomplished. Next goal. Best Auto.
> 
> Finally set in the new place. Gonna get back to work very soon. No internet for a couple weeks, so ya'll be cool.
> *






DUDE! :0 thats great bro!

and take your time, no rush or stress, we will be here when your ready to throw down again


----------



## BODINE

NICE WORK


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Feb 14 2010, 03:49 AM~16605407
> *Hey guys. I had a good day. One model built in '09, but they liked it at Jaxcon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first first place finish. Goal set and accomplished. Next goal. Best Auto.
> 
> Finally set in the new place. Gonna get back to work very soon. No internet for a couple weeks, so ya'll be cool.
> *


congrats on your win.


----------



## [email protected]

got a couple goodies yesterday :biggrin: 



the 7-duece :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Feb 13 2010, 07:49 PM~16605407
> *Hey guys. I had a good day. One model built in '09, but they liked it at Jaxcon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first first place finish. Goal set and accomplished. Next goal. Best Auto.
> 
> Finally set in the new place. Gonna get back to work very soon. No internet for a couple weeks, so ya'll be cool.
> *


Bigg upps on the 1st place spot! I like your club shout in the background...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i could have er lookin good dropped on sum 2s :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 13 2010, 07:54 PM~16605447
> *got a couple goodies yesterday :biggrin:
> the 7-duece :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Good score on the Johan! :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

some randoms :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 13 2010, 11:56 PM~16605458
> *Bigg upps on the 1st place spot! I like your club shout in the background...
> *





:0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 13 2010, 11:58 PM~16605482
> *Good score on the Johan!  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





thanks bro, not sure what way i wanna o with this one :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 13 2010, 08:02 PM~16605505
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


  Baddass Monte brother... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 13 2010, 08:03 PM~16605509
> *thanks bro, not sure what way i wanna o with this one :biggrin:
> *



Only 1 way TO go...... LOW.............. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 13 2010, 09:01 PM~16605503
> *some randoms :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this fucker came out nice bro!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

nice color on the monte Jeff...looks a mile deep!

just some new shit in the garage here..a compressor, tank pops out the wall. Gotta find a revell chopper to get the V-twin off to make it look like it has an engine on top. :cheesy: 








rotisserie engine stand built by me, engine is from the 99 silverado (parts box special).








K, --dont want his name put online-- built the welding shield








his car on the frame table, welding torch & cart & welding shield


----------



## FrameDragger

sick detail bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma

also some new ones of the stepside-less stepside...another bed is on the way i promise!! :0 :biggrin: 
keep your kids away from the next few images...some homies got mutilated.

































we got bored as hell the other night & chopped their arms off &* painted em up like zombies & shit...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo+Feb 14 2010, 12:05 AM~16605514-->
> 
> 
> 
> Baddass Monte brother... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jimbo_@Feb 14 2010, 12:07 AM~16605528
> *Only 1 way TO go...... LOW.............. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



you know


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 14 2010, 12:15 AM~16605578
> *this fucker came out nice bro!!
> *






she aint done yet :biggrin: 



ill try and get the interior wrapped up tomorrow  flocked, and some nice detail


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 14 2010, 12:20 AM~16605613
> *also some new ones of the stepside-less stepside...another bed is on the way i promise!! :0  :biggrin:
> keep your kids away from the next few images...some homies got mutilated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we got bored as hell the other night & chopped their arms off &* painted em up like zombies & shit...
> *






lol thats great!



and the garage is lookin real good bri


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 13 2010, 08:20 PM~16605613
> *also some new ones of the stepside-less stepside...another bed is on the way i promise!! :0  :biggrin:
> keep your kids away from the next few images...some homies got mutilated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we got bored as hell the other night & chopped their arms off &* painted em up like zombies & shit...
> *



You sick Slammd... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Brian, the dio is lookin better and better bro and that paint is really kick ass.
Jeff, nice score on that Johan, and the Monte looks killer.
Everyone is doin some bad ass stuff in here fo sho


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 14 2010, 02:43 AM~16606815
> *Brian, the dio is lookin better and better bro and that paint is really kick ass.
> Jeff, nice score on that Johan, and the Monte looks killer.
> Everyone is doin some bad ass stuff in here fo sho
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 13 2010, 10:20 PM~16605613
> *also some new ones of the stepside-less stepside...another bed is on the way i promise!! :0  :biggrin:
> keep your kids away from the next few images...some homies got mutilated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we got bored as hell the other night & chopped their arms off &* painted em up like zombies & shit...
> *


just cant get over how good the paint work looks on this.
and sorry to hear about your homies arm. lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah, im quite happy it came out as good as it did. I was completely nervous for 2 weeks on this part of the truck--and why i didnt say anything about it.

Hopin to get a few more homies and hack em down..not sure there goin to be in the garage dio, but it sure as hell is funny as fuck. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

lookin' good homie !


----------



## crenshaw magraw

like that mini lookin good.
what kit is that from


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 14 2010, 03:54 AM~16605447
> *got a couple goodies yesterday :biggrin:
> the 7-duece :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice find
:0


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 14 2010, 04:01 AM~16605503
> *some randoms :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats lookin good


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 14 2010, 06:01 AM~16605503
> *some randoms :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Clean paint bro...


----------



## [email protected]

thanks fellas............... im workin on the interior now  should be done in the next couple days :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 14 2010, 10:24 PM~16612495
> *thanks fellas............... im workin on the interior now   should be done in the next couple days :biggrin:
> *


lovin the color on that bro


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 14 2010, 06:24 PM~16612495
> *thanks fellas............... im workin on the interior now   should be done in the next couple days :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> some randoms :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!! That mutha is freakin' SICK !!!!!!!
> 
> Dawg, that booch is so wet, like I like 'em! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 13 2010, 07:51 PM~16604145
> *is there more to come with this? (paterns) or is it stayin like this?
> and it is a bad ass color for sure
> *



Thanx homie. It's not going to have any patterns or panels.
I was just wantin' a str8 Kandy paint job. 

My next '77 Monte will be all out though ! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 13 2010, 09:20 PM~16605613
> *also some new ones of the stepside-less stepside...another bed is on the way i promise!! :0  :biggrin:
> keep your kids away from the next few images...some homies got mutilated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we got bored as hell the other night & chopped their arms off &* painted em up like zombies & shit...
> *


that paint looks badass u should do the frame in the metal plate look


----------



## regalistic

started work on a monte myself. tying to build a replica of this ride from around my way


----------



## kustombuilder

I need to know whos going to want these?They will be going to chrome [n the morning..


----------



## [email protected]

:wave: you know i got one comein


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 15 2010, 12:16 AM~16615121
> *:wave: you know i got one comein
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 15 2010, 01:32 AM~16614571
> *started work on a monte myself. tying to build a replica of this ride from around my way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





that looks real good E  i love that color


----------



## relaxednoma

And more snow on the way, picked up a camaro 3 in 1 yesterday with some flat grey primer yesterday, along with the new truck, I'll be nice and busy after work today.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 15 2010, 12:32 AM~16614571
> *started work on a monte myself. tying to build a replica of this ride from around my way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats an excellent replica homie ! Looks like it drove right out of the mag ! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

That Monte looks killer so far bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma

more snow here as well, cant go out get more tubing to finish up the frame on my 1:1 project. :0


----------



## [email protected]

heres some pics of the interior finished :biggrin: this thing is pretty much wrapped up, i should have some better and cleaner pics sometime this week


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow: :run: :run: FAWKN SICK J


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 15 2010, 10:31 AM~16617608
> *:wow: :run:  :run: FAWKN SICK J
> *


 :wow: :wow: x2


----------



## grimreaper69

Looks good Jeff. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin: 



thanks fellas


----------



## jimbo

:uh: :uh: :uh: Looks like shit... Still got my adress right? :uh: :uh: :uh: 




























j/k Lol! :wow: :wow: OFF THE HOOK PLAYER! LOOKIN' REEEEEEEAL GOOD WITH THE GUTS!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## dropp[email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 15 2010, 01:41 PM~16617701
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: Looks like shit... Still got my adress right? :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> j/k Lol!  :wow:  :wow: OFF THE HOOK PLAYER! LOOKIN' REEEEEEEAL GOOD WITH THE GUTS!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *





:biggrin: thanks playboy :biggrin: i told you i was gettin down on them gutz :biggrin: 

i pulled an all nighter lastnight and finished up this morning  

im just glad that bish is outa the way now, time to move on to the next hopefully :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 15 2010, 07:36 PM~16617667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> thanks fellas
> *



Damn Sick bro...


----------



## crenshaw magraw

luvin that monte


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin: thanks fellas


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 15 2010, 01:00 PM~16617846
> *:biggrin: thanks fellas
> *




Well deserved homie !


----------



## regalistic

that thing is sick jeff


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 15 2010, 02:48 PM~16618252
> *that thing is sick jeff
> *




:biggrin: thanks E :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

OK FELLAS............................ the time has come and the dynasty pendents are done  

now there was a list of cats that wanted one , some pages back, well KB needs to know who all wants one, so he can get these out to us, and move on to bigger things for the club  :biggrin:  


now either pm me or pm KUSTOMBUILDER and let him know you want one , so he can get these out  


thanks fellas, and thanks again KB


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 15 2010, 01:07 PM~16618433
> *OK FELLAS............................  the time has come and the dynasty pendents are done
> 
> now there was a list of cats that wanted one , some pages back, well KB needs to know who all wants one, so he can get these out to us, and move on to bigger things for the club   :biggrin:
> now either pm me or pm KUSTOMBUILDER and let him know you want one , so he can get these out
> thanks fellas, and thanks again KB
> *


Thank you bro.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 15 2010, 01:28 PM~16617581
> *heres some pics of the interior finished :biggrin:  this thing is pretty much wrapped up, i should have some better and cleaner pics sometime this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKS GOOD JEFF!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 15 2010, 08:14 AM~16615092
> *I need to know whos going to want these?They will be going to chrome [n the morning..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



They look great 
how about the smaller plaques for tha back window are they already made ?


----------



## [email protected]

you fool better get at KB and find out what ya gotta do for these pendents  homie had a list of who wanted one and there were like 5 on the list, so you guys hit him up, because if you guys bullshit him on this, we wont be able to get anything else done later on down the line   



and thanks frank, she turned out pretty good for lack of space and time


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 16 2010, 02:06 AM~16620600
> *you fool better get at KB and find out what ya gotta do for these pendents   homie had a list of who wanted one and there were like 5 on the list, so you guys hit him up, because if you guys bullshit him on this, we wont be able to get anything else done later on down the line
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 15 2010, 06:05 PM~16620592
> *They look great
> how about the smaller plaques for tha back window are they already made ?
> *


yes they are done bro.just trying to get all the orders straight so i can start going to the post office and start shipping.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 15 2010, 06:06 PM~16620600
> *you fool better get at KB and find out what ya gotta do for these pendents   homie had a list of who wanted one and there were like 5 on the list, so you guys hit him up, because if you guys bullshit him on this, we wont be able to get anything else done later on down the line
> and thanks frank, she turned out pretty good for lack of space and time
> *


you know i gotz your back bro.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 15 2010, 08:45 PM~16620900
> *you know i gotz your back bro.
> *


i put down for some of the back window plaques.... got any pics of those. didnt reallize you had those ready 2


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 16 2010, 02:44 AM~16620889
> *yes they are done bro.just trying to get all the orders straight so i can start going to the post office and start shipping.
> *



Cool i steal fo small window plaques ,and one 4" DY-NASTY plaque from ya bro...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 15 2010, 08:45 PM~16620900
> *you know i gotz your back bro.
> *


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 15 2010, 04:45 PM~16620900
> *you know i gotz your back bro.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## caprice on dz

I meant to post this earlier but the board was offline and I didn't have time before I went to work.
Found a pic (not my ride but a dead ringer)








added the vinyl top and trim


----------



## caprice on dz

monte came out sick Jeff, is it going to EAST?


----------



## DJ-ROY

T-Top Cutlass :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 16 2010, 02:22 AM~16625879
> *I meant to post this earlier but the board was offline and I didn't have time before I went to work.
> Found a pic (not my ride but a dead ringer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> added the vinyl top and trim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats going to be kool. I had a '81 Regal that I want to replicate one day.

Nice start with the vinyl top, Keep us posted !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 16 2010, 08:42 AM~16626867
> *
> 
> T-Top Cutlass :biggrin:
> *



Thats gonna be sweet !!! What you got in mind for it ?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 16 2010, 09:42 AM~16626867
> *
> 
> T-Top Cutlass :biggrin:
> *





:0 i gotta find a promo of this lol

looks good roy!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 16 2010, 08:54 AM~16626908
> *:0  i gotta find a promo of this lol
> 
> looks good roy!
> *



I got one :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 16 2010, 10:00 AM~16626927
> *I got one  :biggrin:
> *




:0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

and i need another!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 16 2010, 09:03 AM~16626941
> *:0
> *



I bet you see a ton of 'em at NNL east !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 16 2010, 10:07 AM~16626958
> *I bet you see a ton of 'em at NNL east !
> *



i had one, but sold it off a couple months ago tho


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 16 2010, 10:04 AM~16626946
> *and i need another!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




whats wrong with this one?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

meant i need another cutty.


----------



## Siim123

Nice Six-fo homie! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 16 2010, 04:32 PM~16627071
> *meant i need another cutty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice bro..

Love that color.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 16 2010, 03:50 PM~16626897
> *Thats gonna be sweet !!! What you got in mind for it ?
> *



Its gonna be a quick build 

Just sprayed it Mint Green Pearl


----------



## [email protected]

:0 no time wasted :biggrin: looks good roy


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 16 2010, 06:42 AM~16626867
> *
> 
> T-Top Cutlass :biggrin:
> *


Hollywood top!! Tight!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 16 2010, 10:04 AM~16627233
> *Its gonna be a quick build
> 
> Just sprayed it Mint Green Pearl
> 
> *



LOOKS GOOD ROY! LOVE THAT COLOR! MAKES ME WANT TO BUILD MINE NOW. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 16 2010, 07:04 AM~16627233
> *Its gonna be a quick build
> 
> Just sprayed it Mint Green Pearl
> 
> *


SWEET COLOR ROY!!! Layed it down nicely...


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 16 2010, 10:09 AM~16628092
> *LOOKS GOOD ROY! LOVE THAT COLOR! MAKES ME WANT TO BUILD MINE NOW. :biggrin:
> *


x2. Love the hollywood top.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 16 2010, 06:42 AM~16626867
> *
> 
> T-Top Cutlass :biggrin:
> *



lookin good! but that aint no t top! thats a hollywood top! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 16 2010, 09:32 AM~16627071
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



MMMMMMMmm ! That 64 is sweet ! I love that color !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 16 2010, 10:04 AM~16627233
> *Its gonna be a quick build
> 
> Just sprayed it Mint Green Pearl
> 
> *



Roy that color is sick ! What color of guts you got goin' in it ?


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 16 2010, 11:06 PM~16630107
> *Roy that color is sick ! What color of guts you got goin' in it ?
> *



GUTS ?....... :0 :biggrin:  

I think tha same color but than flat Mint green uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 16 2010, 05:07 PM~16630599
> *GUTS ?.......  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> I think tha same color but than flat Mint green  uffin:
> *



Oh yeah ! thats heated !


----------



## phatras

Jeffro.. got the goodies today thanks man..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Feb 16 2010, 07:03 PM~16631117
> *Jeffro.. got the goodies today thanks man..
> *





:biggrin: thank you man!


----------



## [email protected]

big tone................. i got them signs in today :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Jeff that Monte is bad ass brother. I been slacking, I'll mail your parts out tomorrow, sorry bro, I havent even had a chance to get to the P.O.
Roy, that Cutty is looking really good man.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Siim123+Feb 16 2010, 08:42 AM~16627118-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Six-fo homie! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 09:02 AM~16627221
> *Nice bro..
> 
> Love that color.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Trendsetta 68_@Feb 16 2010, 03:04 PM~16630100
> *MMMMMMMmm ! That 64 is sweet ! I love that color !
> *


:biggrin: thanks fellas


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 16 2010, 06:09 PM~16631169
> *big tone................. i got them signs in today :biggrin:
> *



Dang, that mailman must have walked from Indy to you ! :biggrin: 












:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 16 2010, 08:01 PM~16631706
> *Dang, that mailman must have walked from Indy to you !  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *






dude, im buried under like 4 feet of snow an shit lol, today was the 2nd or 3rd time in 2 weeks i got mail lol

but they look serious man, i thank you again  i gotta do a show scene now :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 16 2010, 07:24 PM~16631321
> *Jeff that Monte is bad ass brother. I been slacking, I'll mail your parts out tomorrow, sorry bro, I havent even had a chance to get to the P.O.
> Roy, that Cutty is looking really good man.
> *





dont sweat it J, im in no rush right now  plus with all this snow, it might take a month to get here anyways lol..................... take your time bro, no stress at all


----------



## dyzcustoms

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 16 2010, 05:04 PM~16630100
> *MMMMMMMmm ! That 64 is sweet ! I love that color !
> *


x1000 that bitch is bangin all it need is the D.O.C. and Dre gettin on the freeway :biggrin: 
nice paint


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 16 2010, 08:23 PM~16632594
> *dude, im buried under like 4 feet of snow an shit lol, today was the 2nd or 3rd time in 2 weeks i got mail lol
> 
> but they look serious man, i thank you again   i gotta do a show scene now :0
> *



cool homie, glad you like 'em !


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 16 2010, 09:23 PM~16632594
> *dude, im buried under like 4 feet of snow an shit lol, today was the 2nd or 3rd time in 2 weeks i got mail lol
> 
> but they look serious man, i thank you again   i gotta do a show scene now :0
> *


SNOW...... what snow??


----------



## [email protected]

that poor TC lol, and thats not shit compaired to what we got here lol


i live up on top of a hill, so we get pounded up here for sure


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 16 2010, 12:22 AM~16625879
> *I meant to post this earlier but the board was offline and I didn't have time before I went to work.
> Found a pic (not my ride but a dead ringer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> added the vinyl top and trim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that just green painters tape, did u jus stick it on or blue it too so it wont come off later?! good ass idea!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 16 2010, 03:07 PM~16630599
> *GUTS ?.......  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> I think tha same color but than flat Mint green  uffin:
> *


i think a flat tan like a leather kind of look would fit the color right!


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 16 2010, 10:00 PM~16633865
> *is that just green painters tape, did u jus stick it on or blue it too so it wont come off later?! good ass idea!!
> *


1-1/2" roll of green 3m, once I am happy with everything it will be glued down and painted


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 16 2010, 10:31 PM~16634390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




tight !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

OK FELLAS! :biggrin: I WANNA WELCOME *CRENSHAW MAGRAW* TO DYNASTY!



WELCOME TO THE FAM BRO


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 16 2010, 09:31 PM~16634390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam.what kit is that?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 16 2010, 11:31 PM~16634390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






LOOKS GOOD BRO!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 17 2010, 12:29 AM~16635275
> *OK FELLAS! :biggrin:  I WANNA WELCOME CRENSHAW MAGRAW TO DYNASTY!
> WELCOME TO THE FAM BRO
> *


WELCOME TO THE FAMILIA HOMIE!!!!


DYNASTY JUST KEEPS GETTING BIGGER AND BADDER!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

aint dat da toof :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 16 2010, 10:29 PM~16635275
> *OK FELLAS! :biggrin:  I WANNA WELCOME CRENSHAW MAGRAW TO DYNASTY!
> WELCOME TO THE FAM BRO
> *


:0 :angry:   :happysad:  :wow: :wave: :buttkick: :scrutinize:  :banghead: hno: :werd: :h5: :rimshot: :boink: :drama:


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 17 2010, 12:32 AM~16635332
> *:0  :angry:      :happysad:    :wow:  :wave:  :buttkick:  :scrutinize:    :banghead:  hno:  :werd:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :boink:  :drama:
> *





JUST ANOTHER PENDENT TO BE CUT LOL :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 16 2010, 10:34 PM~16635363
> *JUST ANOTHER PENDENT TO BE CUT LOL :biggrin:
> *


amen to that and he lives about 10 min from my pad.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 17 2010, 12:29 AM~16635275
> *OK FELLAS! :biggrin:  I WANNA WELCOME CRENSHAW MAGRAW TO DYNASTY!
> WELCOME TO THE FAM BRO
> *


welcome homie!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 17 2010, 12:35 AM~16635379
> *amen to that and he lives about 10 min from my pad.
> *






SEE NO SHIPPING EITHER, PEDDLE YOUR ASS OVER THERE AND AND DROP ONE OFF  :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 16 2010, 08:31 PM~16634390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i like the gold paint :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Feb 16 2010, 08:29 PM~16635275-->
> 
> 
> 
> OK FELLAS! :biggrin:  I WANNA WELCOME *CRENSHAW MAGRAW* TO DYNASTY!
> WELCOME TO THE FAM BRO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome to the Fam Homie!! :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 08:29 PM~16635284
> *dam.what kit is that?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> modelhaus resin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]@Feb 16 2010, 08:30 PM~16635293
> *LOOKS GOOD BRO!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]@Feb 16 2010, 08:42 PM~16635481
> *SEE NO SHIPPING EITHER, PEDDLE YOUR ASS OVER THERE AND AND DROP ONE OFF   :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-danny chawps_@Feb 16 2010, 08:45 PM~16635535
> *i like the gold paint  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:cheesy: and no not the same ride, the unpainted ones gonna be stock


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 17 2010, 12:45 AM~16635535
> *i like the gold paint  :cheesy:
> *


x2.... looks perfect for it
:thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 16 2010, 08:29 PM~16635275
> *OK FELLAS! :biggrin:  I WANNA WELCOME CRENSHAW MAGRAW TO DYNASTY!
> WELCOME TO THE FAM BRO
> *



:wow: :wow: ANOTHER SOLID PLAYER!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 16 2010, 09:54 PM~16635653
> *x2.... looks perfect for it
> :thumbsup:
> *


X3 :happysad: :biggrin: i think ama bite it for my 61 rag :cheesy:


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 16 2010, 11:29 PM~16635275
> *OK FELLAS! :biggrin:  I WANNA WELCOME CRENSHAW MAGRAW TO DYNASTY!
> WELCOME TO THE FAM BRO
> *


Welcome to the familia big homie!!


----------



## [email protected]

lets get a roll call fellas



1. [email protected]
2.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 17 2010, 12:55 AM~16635657
> *:wow:  :wow: ANOTHER SOLID PLAYER!!! :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## jimbo

DAM JEFF! Squad is lookin' DEEP brother!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

thanks for the welcome fellas.

nice to be part of a great club


----------



## darkside customs

lets get a roll call fellas
1. [email protected]
2. *darkside customs*
3.
:biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 17 2010, 05:31 AM~16634390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oewie this is nice ..


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 17 2010, 06:29 AM~16635275
> *OK FELLAS! :biggrin:  I WANNA WELCOME CRENSHAW MAGRAW TO DYNASTY!
> WELCOME TO THE FAM BRO
> *



Welcome Homie... :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

Color coded the CUTLASS wheels. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 17 2010, 03:02 AM~16637969
> *Oewie this is nice ..
> *


That's what I thought!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 17 2010, 03:16 AM~16637986
> *
> 
> Color coded the CUTLASS wheels. :biggrin:
> *


NICE!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 16 2010, 11:29 PM~16635275
> *OK FELLAS! :biggrin:  I WANNA WELCOME Welcome to our family homie ! Have fun, it's all about fun !
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chevyguy97

> lets get a roll call fellas
> 1. [email protected]
> 2. *darkside customs*
> 3.chevyguy97


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 17 2010, 05:16 AM~16637986
> *
> 
> Color coded the CUTLASS wheels. :biggrin:
> *



lookin' good Roy !


----------



## chevyguy97

WELCOME TO THE FAM. CRENSHAW MAGRAW.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

1. [email protected]
2. darkside customs
3. chevyguy97
4. Trendsetta 68 - Big Tone
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.




:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 17 2010, 06:16 AM~16637986
> *
> 
> Color coded the CUTLASS wheels. :biggrin:
> *






looks real good roy, are them the jervis wheels and tires by chance? :0


----------



## DJ-ROY

^^^^

THANKS BROTHERS....






> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 17 2010, 03:27 PM~16638341
> *looks real good roy, are them the jervis wheels and tires by chance? :0
> *


They are small aren't they :cheesy:  


These are the Revell wheels with small 520,s tyres


----------



## DJ-ROY

1. [email protected]
2. darkside customs
3. chevyguy97
4. Trendsetta 68 - Big Tone
5.DJ-ROY 
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20. uffin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 17 2010, 09:36 AM~16638366
> *^^^^
> 
> THANKS BROTHERS....
> They are small aren't they  :cheesy:
> These are the Revell wheels with small 520,s tyres
> *






they look good bro! i gotta talk j into sendin me some of the smaller 520's :0


----------



## relaxednoma

1. [email protected]
2. darkside customs
3. chevyguy97
4. Trendsetta 68 - Big Tone
5. DJ-ROY
6. relaxednoma
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20. puffin.gif


----------



## darkside customs

That Cutty is getting better and better every time I see it!


----------



## [email protected]

1. [email protected]
2. darkside customs
3. chevyguy97
4. Trendsetta 68 - Big Tone
5. DJ-ROY
6. relaxednoma
7.regalistic
8.slamdsanoma
9.tequilla sunrise
10.westempire
11.aztec warrior
12.ptman2002
13.sidewayzs15
14.envious
15.custom freak
16.cndyblu66ss  
17.crenshaw magraw 
18.
19.
20. 




just to name a few off the top of my head right now


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 17 2010, 09:51 AM~16638964
> *1. [email protected]
> 2. darkside customs
> 3. chevyguy97
> 4. Trendsetta 68 - Big Tone
> 5. DJ-ROY
> 6. relaxednoma
> 7.regalistic
> 8.slamdsanoma
> 9.tequilla sunrise
> 10.westempire
> 11.aztec warrior
> 12.ptman2002
> 13.sidewayzs15
> 14.envious
> 15.custom freak
> 16.cndyblu66ss
> 17.
> 18.
> 19.
> 20.
> just to name a few off the top of my head right now
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 17 2010, 11:57 AM~16638993
> *:scrutinize:
> *




:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 17 2010, 09:59 AM~16638998
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


Still waiting on them to contact me.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Alwright homies I'm loadin' up the trailer next month to start the Lowrider World Tour....................


















First stop.............















I was board !!!

:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 17 2010, 08:07 AM~16639050
> *Alwright homies I'm loadin' up the trailer next month to start the Lowrider World Tour....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First stop.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was board !!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


LOL, No way Im misssin out on that show this year.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 17 2010, 06:36 AM~16638366
> *^^^^
> 
> THANKS BROTHERS....
> They are small aren't they  :cheesy:
> These are the Revell wheels with small 520,s tyres
> *


Those Revell tires look pretty good!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 17 2010, 06:00 PM~16639009
> *Still waiting on them to contact me.
> *



My payment is on the way Homie....


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 17 2010, 10:32 AM~16639197
> *My payment is on the way Homie....
> *


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 17 2010, 08:00 AM~16639009
> *Still waiting on them to contact me.
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 17 2010, 10:49 AM~16639356
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 17 2010, 06:07 PM~16639050
> *Alwright homies I'm loadin' up the trailer next month to start the Lowrider World Tour....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First stop.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was board !!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Nice show maybe i come ....


----------



## ptman2002

he kustombuilder i sent you a pm on the club logos yesterday. did you get it?


----------



## TwistedFabrication

1. [email protected]
2. darkside customs
3. chevyguy97
4. Trendsetta 68 - Big Tone
5. DJ-ROY
6. relaxednoma
7.regalistic
8.slamdsanoma
9.tequilla sunrise
10.westempire
11.aztec warrior
12.ptman2002
13.sidewayzs15
14.envious
15.custom freak
16.cndyblu66ss  
17.crenshaw magraw 
18.TwistedFabrication
19.
20. 
just to name a few off the top of my head right now


----------



## [email protected]

next on on the table lol

should be a quick one, just a standard promo  nothin great, maybe somethin done to the interior  


but i chopped , shaved and cut as much as i could to get it to lay out, without cuttin and extending the fenders  



just got it today :biggrin: thanks JR







































i think ima smooth out the bed, and do a C notch cover, with a 5th wheel   and some small stuff on the interior


----------



## regalistic

gonna be sweet bro!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 17 2010, 08:52 PM~16643495
> *gonna be sweet bro!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 17 2010, 09:12 PM~16643700
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE LIL D!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 17 2010, 09:12 PM~16643700
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





this bitch look real man! sick work foo :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

1. [email protected]
2. darkside customs
3. chevyguy97
4. Trendsetta 68 - Big Tone
5. DJ-ROY
6. relaxednoma
7.regalistic
8.slamdsanoma
9.tequilla sunrise
10.westempire
11.aztec warrior
12.ptman2002
13.sidewayzs15
14.envious
15.custom freak
16.cndyblu66ss 
17.crenshaw magraw 
18.TwistedFabrication
19.Hocknberry
20.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Feb 17 2010, 12:51 PM~16640352
> *he kustombuilder i sent you a pm on the club logos yesterday.  did you get it?
> *


yes sir.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

1. [email protected]
2. darkside customs
3. chevyguy97
4. Trendsetta 68 - Big Tone
5. DJ-ROY
6. relaxednoma
7.regalistic
8.slamdsanoma
9.tequilla sunrise
10.westempire
11.aztec warrior
12.ptman2002
13.sidewayzs15
14.envious
15.custom freak
16.cndyblu66ss 
17.crenshaw magraw 
18.TwistedFabrication
19.Hocknberry
20.Aces'N'Eights


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 17 2010, 08:12 PM~16643700
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Freakin' unreal !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I thought that was a 1:1 for a minute ! Beautiful paint job !


----------



## 06150xlt

1. [email protected]
2. darkside customs
3. chevyguy97
4. Trendsetta 68 - Big Tone
5. DJ-ROY
6. relaxednoma
7.regalistic
8.slamdsanoma
9.tequilla sunrise
10.westempire
11.aztec warrior
12.ptman2002
13.sidewayzs15
14.envious
15.custom freak
16.cndyblu66ss 
17.crenshaw magraw 
18.TwistedFabrication
19.Hocknberry
20.Aces'N'Eights
21.06150xlt :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 17 2010, 09:57 PM~16645888
> *1. [email protected]
> 2. darkside customs
> 3. chevyguy97
> 4. Trendsetta 68 - Big Tone
> 5. DJ-ROY
> 6. relaxednoma
> 7.regalistic
> 8.slamdsanoma
> 9.tequilla sunrise
> 10.westempire
> 11.aztec warrior
> 12.ptman2002
> 13.sidewayzs15
> 14.envious
> 15.custom freak
> 16.cndyblu66ss
> 17.crenshaw magraw
> 18.TwistedFabrication
> 19.Hocknberry
> 20.Aces'N'Eights
> 21.06150xlt  :wave:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

shitz gettin deep :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 17 2010, 10:16 PM~16646231
> *shitz gettin deep :biggrin:
> *


you didnt say NO ****. :wow: :ugh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 18 2010, 12:23 AM~16646406
> *you didnt say NO ****. :wow:  :ugh:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: damnit! :biggrin:




NO ****!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 17 2010, 10:27 PM~16646487
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  damnit! :biggrin:
> NO ****!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin: thanks everyone, its always the look i go for in my paint!


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 17 2010, 08:36 AM~16638366
> *^^^^
> 
> THANKS BROTHERS....
> They are small aren't they  :cheesy:
> These are the Revell wheels with small 520,s tyres
> *


did you have any problems getting them in there? Usually I have to glue the white wall in and sometimes sand down the sides of the revell rims.

welcome Crenshaw, I am quite confident you will love it here.

1. [email protected]
2. darkside customs
3. chevyguy97
4. Trendsetta 68 - Big Tone
5. DJ-ROY
6. relaxednoma
7.regalistic
8.slamdsanoma
9.tequilla sunrise
10.westempire
11.aztec warrior
12.ptman2002
13.sidewayzs15
14.envious
15.custom freak
16.cndyblu66ss
17.crenshaw magraw
18.TwistedFabrication
19.Hocknberry
20.Aces'N'Eights
21.06150xlt wave.gif
22.caprice on dz-big phil


----------



## old low&slo

1. [email protected]
2. darkside customs
3. chevyguy97
4. Trendsetta 68 - Big Tone
5. DJ-ROY
6. relaxednoma
7.regalistic
8.slamdsanoma
9.tequilla sunrise
10.westempire
11.aztec warrior
12.ptman2002
13.sidewayzs15
14.envious
15.custom freak
16.cndyblu66ss
17.crenshaw magraw
18.TwistedFabrication
19.Hocknberry
20.Aces'N'Eights
21.06150xlt wave.gif
22.caprice on dz-big phil
23. old low&slo


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 17 2010, 03:16 AM~16637986
> *
> 
> Color coded the CUTLASS wheels. :biggrin:
> *


I tried these tires on the Aoshima copies I made and they fit perfect! They look really nice on bigger cars like Caddies.


----------



## CustomFreak

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 17 2010, 05:47 PM~16643454
> *next on on the table lol
> 
> should be a quick one, just a standard promo   nothin great, maybe somethin done to the interior
> but i chopped , shaved and cut as much as i could to get it to lay out, without cuttin and extending the fenders
> just got it today :biggrin:  thanks JR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think ima smooth out the bed, and do a C notch cover, with a 5th wheel   and some small stuff on the interior
> *


damn where i get those wheels ??? :wow:


----------



## CustomFreak

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 17 2010, 03:16 AM~16637986
> *
> 
> Color coded the CUTLASS wheels. :biggrin:
> *


damn roy this looks great i think i will go this way on my olds too ! not the color but the roof ! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

^^ Thanks bro





> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 18 2010, 02:47 AM~16643454
> *next on on the table lol
> 
> should be a quick one, just a standard promo   nothin great, maybe somethin done to the interior
> but i chopped , shaved and cut as much as i could to get it to lay out, without cuttin and extending the fenders
> just got it today :biggrin:  thanks JR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think ima smooth out the bed, and do a C notch cover, with a 5th wheel   and some small stuff on the interior
> *


I want to build one too love those wheels...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak+Feb 18 2010, 07:06 AM~16649463-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn roy this looks great i think i will go this way on my olds too ! not the color but the roof ! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro
> 
> and the wheels are from a pete rig kit, with tires from a monte ss donk
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DJ-ROY_@Feb 18 2010, 07:25 AM~16649490
> *^^ Thanks bro
> I want to build one too  love those wheels...
> *



thanks roy


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 17 2010, 07:47 PM~16643454
> *next on on the table lol
> 
> should be a quick one, just a standard promo   nothin great, maybe somethin done to the interior
> but i chopped , shaved and cut as much as i could to get it to lay out, without cuttin and extending the fenders
> just got it today :biggrin:  thanks JR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think ima smooth out the bed, and do a C notch cover, with a 5th wheel   and some small stuff on the interior
> *


Do that shit Jeff. You leavin it red?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 18 2010, 10:09 AM~16649871
> *Do that shit Jeff. You leavin it red?
> *





dont know yet :dunno: i gotta cut this bed out and add some shit to smooth it out, and add a notch cover and blend it in with the bed floor 1st, and do alil body work, and then try and figure out a color  


but i was thinkin white maybe  with some red guts


----------



## badgas

JEFF HOW THING ? HOPE ALL IS GOOD . NICE TO SEE YOUR WORK, LEAVIN IT RED 0. GOING BACK TO THE SHOP SOOD . BE GOOD "D"


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 18 2010, 09:21 AM~16649909
> *dont know yet  :dunno: i gotta cut this bed out and add some shit to smooth it out, and add a notch cover and blend it in with the bed floor 1st, and do alil body work, and then try and figure out a color
> but i was thinkin white maybe  with some red guts
> *


Go full out shop truck on it. Diamond plate bed floor and notch cover. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 18 2010, 10:43 AM~16650001
> *Go full out shop truck on it. Diamond plate bed floor and notch cover.  :biggrin:
> *





ehh dont have any diamond plate right now, and my ass is broke  i think it just might get smoothed out , and i wanna go for a satin look  maybe some semi gloss clear or some shit ya know  

tha back bumper is stayin , so i dont know if i should paint all the chrome? or leave it?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Feb 18 2010, 10:43 AM~16649999
> *JEFF HOW THING  ?  HOPE ALL IS GOOD . NICE TO SEE YOUR WORK, LEAVIN IT RED 0. GOING BACK TO THE SHOP SOOD . BE GOOD  "D"
> *





:biggrin: whats goin on D  

hows them projects comein along?


----------



## just_a-doodz

Well my Dynasty familia....Its official,I have given up.I am so down in the dumps and shit I dont know if I will ever make it back...LOL.Im so tired of the bullshit.Work=crap.Life=crap.Im just burned out.Maybe a case of the winter blues or whatever...BUT damn...

Everyone that is a part of Dynasty I apologize for my lack of interest/activity in the last (almost year) Ive just been BLAAAAH.

Everyones work is looking great and I wish you guys the best!!This may be a bitch post or just a beginning to me putting all my crap up to go......We will see.

Later.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Feb 18 2010, 10:39 AM~16650312
> *Well my Dynasty familia....Its official,I have given up.I am so down in the dumps and shit I dont know if I will ever make it back...LOL.Im so tired of the bullshit.Work=crap.Life=crap.Im just burned out.Maybe a case of the winter blues or whatever...BUT damn...
> 
> Everyone that is a part of Dynasty I apologize for my lack of interest/activity in the last (almost year) Ive just been BLAAAAH.
> 
> Everyones work is looking great and I wish you guys the best!!This may be a bitch post or just a beginning to me putting all my crap up to go......We will see.
> 
> Later.
> *



Hang in there homie. Me and my family will keep you in our prayers.  

When I'm down like that I just look outside and thank God I'm just living.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 17 2010, 07:47 PM~16643454
> *next on on the table lol
> 
> should be a quick one, just a standard promo   nothin great, maybe somethin done to the interior
> but i chopped , shaved and cut as much as i could to get it to lay out, without cuttin and extending the fenders
> just got it today :biggrin:  thanks JR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think ima smooth out the bed, and do a C notch cover, with a 5th wheel   and some small stuff on the interior
> *


Heck yeah Homie that is lookin good ! Those wheels are sick ! That dually would be perfect for the Dynasty Fam car hauler at a show !

Makes me wanna build the trailer using one of those Galaxie LTD trailers and paint it to match what ever you do with pics of all our cars on it for a club display.
 
I'm just rantin' 

Looks good bro keep us posted.


----------



## Linc

i know im not part of Dynasty, but i can throw in my .02c once in a while...


Just a doodz....
Hang in there brother! we all go through tough times from time to time! i know things may not look so good right now for you, give it some time though, things do get better! You will be back on your feet and hammering out builds in no time when you are ready to! 

i went through the same thing the last 2 years and im slowly coming back now!

it does get better!



Jeff, The truck looks deadly! great work so far! kepp it up! i do know however, you wanna send me those wheels! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 18 2010, 11:55 AM~16650401
> *Heck yeah Homie that is lookin good ! Those wheels are sick ! That dually would be perfect for the Dynasty Fam car hauler at a show !
> 
> Makes me wanna build the trailer using one of those Galaxie LTD trailers and paint it to match what ever you do with pics of all our cars on it for a club display.
> 
> I'm just rantin'
> 
> Looks good bro keep us posted.
> *






:0 

we could do that :biggrin: let me try and smooth out this bed, and do some body work, and ill try and figure out a color sceme for it


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 18 2010, 12:39 PM~16650752
> *i know im not part of Dynasty, but i can throw in my .02c once in a while...
> Just a doodz....
> Hang in there brother! we all go through tough times from time to time! i know things may not look so good right now for you, give it some time though, things do get better! You will be back on your feet and hammering out builds in no time when you are ready to!
> 
> i went through the same thing the last 2 years and im slowly coming back now!
> 
> it does get better!
> Jeff,  The truck looks deadly! great work so far! kepp it up!  i do know however, you wanna send me those wheels! :biggrin:
> *



now now now linc lol, i know you have a set or 2 of these, remember, you send me a rig kit, and somehow it didnt have any wheels in there :cheesy:  

im just playin foo  

and doodz, bro, just sit back and be cool bro, no need to stress about any of this at all, you have real life stress, handle that, and we will be here if you need anything bro, no need to up and quit, or throw in the towl on the hobby  

the hobby is whats supossed to take your mind off the stress of life ya know  
so sit back, have a cold one or two or three or.............. :biggrin: well, just chill bro, everything will be ok in the end  

and if you need anything bro, just let me know


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Feb 18 2010, 04:06 AM~16649463
> *damn roy this looks great i think i will go this way on my olds too ! not the color but the roof ! :biggrin:
> *


It also makes a very nice convertible.


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 18 2010, 05:32 AM~16649602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


64 IS LOOKING GOOD


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 18 2010, 07:29 PM~16651144
> *It also makes a very nice convertible.
> *



Or a T-top :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 18 2010, 11:40 AM~16650756
> *:0
> 
> we could do that :biggrin:  let me try and smooth out this bed, and do some body work, and ill try and figure out a color sceme for it
> *



 Sounds good homie !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 18 2010, 01:21 PM~16651550
> *Or a T-top  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



I did a t-top along time ago but I like your Cali-top better, it looks cleaner that way. Just my .02 homie.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn jeff...when you said truck..i literally flipped out.. didnt know it was this. lookin good already, and since your comin into realy unclaimed territory on your part, ill do the same :0 you know what im comin with. :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 18 2010, 09:11 PM~16651956
> *I did a t-top along time ago but I like your Cali-top better, it looks cleaner that way. Just my .02 homie.
> *


Think your right
I drop the T bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68

my new project.................









More pics in my post folder...................


----------



## chevyguy97

damn that dually is lookn good. 
DYNASTY---all the way.


----------



## ptman2002

nice dually jeff. i have 2 on the table right now. 1 just got some sealer sprayed on it today. we actually made it in the 40s so we were able to do some stuff outside.

we need someone to cast a set of these semi wheels so they will be more available to us. maybe jevries can hook it up, or one of the other top casters.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 15 2010, 12:14 AM~16615092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

Mini plaques are done.Got to my topic and check them out.  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16654924


----------



## [email protected]

well i put in alil work today :uh: 

all i gotta say, is much respect to those who scratch build and do there own shit  

you guys know what the hell youz are doin fo sho!, this shit here took me a minute to do :uh: measure, cut, test fit............. dont like it, measure, cut, test fit................. dont like it blah blah blah, i did that to many times today lol


but heres where in at with gettin the bed smooth'D out  

ima work on the C-notch cover tomorrow, and the tailgate  and might do a cali combo out back too  not sure yet tho :biggrin: 



















































lot more sandin to do


----------



## kustombuilder

truck looks bad azz. :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That truckin' is freakin' mean !

straight up gangsta homie, and those rig wheels were a great idea !


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 15 2010, 04:45 PM~16620900
> *you know i gotz your back bro.
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 18 2010, 10:27 PM~16656697
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


NO ****. :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 18 2010, 11:05 PM~16655631
> *That truckin' is freakin' mean !
> 
> straight up gangsta homie, and those rig wheels were a great idea !
> *





thanks tone, alil more figurein shit out, and some small body work, and then its paint time :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 18 2010, 06:53 PM~16655490
> *well i put in alil work today :uh:
> 
> all i gotta say, is much respect to those who scratch build and do there own shit
> 
> you guys know what the hell youz are doin fo sho!, this shit here took me a minute to do :uh:  measure, cut, test fit............. dont like it, measure, cut, test fit................. dont like it blah blah blah, i did that to many times today lol
> but heres where in at with gettin the bed smooth'D out
> 
> ima work on the C-notch cover tomorrow, and the tailgate   and might do a cali combo out back too   not sure yet tho :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lot more sandin to do
> *



Awww shit! Another [email protected] creation! Sittin' RIGHT brother!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 18 2010, 08:28 PM~16656714
> *NO ****. :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 18 2010, 10:38 PM~16656835
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 19 2010, 12:35 AM~16656791
> *Awww shit! Another [email protected] creation! Sittin' RIGHT brother!
> *






thanks big jim


----------



## darkside customs

The Second Round COE. 
Got rid of the original I had started so I figured why not try again. I think I got the hood figured out now. Just gotta add styrene and do some filing and filling.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 18 2010, 11:30 PM~16656735
> *thanks tone, alil more figurein shit out, and some small body work, and then its paint time :cheesy:
> *


thats when it gets fun ! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 19 2010, 02:45 AM~16658804
> *The Second Round COE.
> Got rid of the original I had started so I figured why not try again. I think I got the hood figured out now. Just gotta add styrene and do some filing and filling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like you got it figured all out homie , keep us posted !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 19 2010, 03:45 AM~16658804
> *The Second Round COE.
> Got rid of the original I had started so I figured why not try again. I think I got the hood figured out now. Just gotta add styrene and do some filing and filling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:biggrin: that shits gonna look serious J


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 19 2010, 09:41 AM~16659768
> *thats when it gets fun !  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

who is Robert Uitewaal?


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 19 2010, 05:20 PM~16660255
> *who is Robert Uitewaal?
> *



Wassup? :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 18 2010, 07:53 PM~16655490
> *well i put in alil work today :uh:
> 
> all i gotta say, is much respect to those who scratch build and do there own shit
> 
> you guys know what the hell youz are doin fo sho!, this shit here took me a minute to do :uh:  measure, cut, test fit............. dont like it, measure, cut, test fit................. dont like it blah blah blah, i did that to many times today lol
> but heres where in at with gettin the bed smooth'D out
> 
> ima work on the C-notch cover tomorrow, and the tailgate   and might do a cali combo out back too   not sure yet tho :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lot more sandin to do
> *


lookin real good bro...at least ya got ya foot wet on the scratchbuilding part and got to see how much goes into it. LOL, one off creations dont get thrown together real easily eh?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

and while im out stepping my boundaries, im doin something really out of my league altogether, completely clueless, but fuckit its 2010. Time to change things up and try shit.

63 impala, the body and all the mods you can thank wonderbread for. I went ahead & shaved down the emblems, markers, the moldings around the tail lights & redrilled them out. At the moment the car is just posed, still think it need a slight more posi camber up front...i may rebuild the frame since this one is a existing one from another 63 i got. Also needing wheels/tires, hydros, batteries and all that shit.
















oh, and the skirts are 59 impy's cut down & built to fit--and smoothed in. This isnt gonna be a traditional lowrider...a lil more custom than that.

And two more im workin with, 87 ford thunderbird pro street, and my 1:1 replica is back, with a hilux frame underneath. And built a cowl to clear the 5.8 thats in it.


----------



## ptman2002

nice work fellas. everyone seems to have alot of projects going on. i cant wait til spring time when it warms up some here and i can throw down some color with the new airbrush.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

no kiddin, i got one a few months back, and im makin a run to the atlanta hobbytown tonight to get some paint for my 1/12 hayabusa build in the spring. As well as to find I beams, garage bracing, plastic tubing of all sizes. We built another garage last night, this one is 35"L X24"W X 8" T . A fucking full out race setup shop, with roll thru paint booth....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 19 2010, 03:53 PM~16662588
> *and while im out stepping my boundaries, im doin something really out of my league altogether, completely clueless, but fuckit its 2010.  Time to change things up and try shit.
> 
> 63 impala, the body and all the mods you can thank wonderbread for.  I went ahead & shaved down the emblems, markers, the moldings around the tail lights & redrilled them out.  At the moment the car is just posed, still think it need a slight more posi camber up front...i may rebuild the frame since this one is a existing one from another 63 i got.  Also needing wheels/tires, hydros, batteries and all that shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, and the skirts are 59 impy's cut down & built to fit--and smoothed in.  This isnt gonna be a traditional lowrider...a lil more custom than that.
> 
> And two more im workin with, 87 ford thunderbird pro street, and my 1:1 replica is back, with a hilux frame underneath. And built a cowl to clear the 5.8 thats in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





its good to see some of us goin outside the box, and build some shit we normally wouldnt ya know, its the only way to grow i guess  

ide like to see more of us tryin different shit tho


----------



## jimbo

I like how your bringin' that Tre back Slammd! Keep us posted... :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah, the future plans is its getting a bootie kit, possibly a different set of tail lights, just to switch up a 63 some. Also thought of cuttin the top off, and getting an uptop..but nothing is set in stone totally yet.

Though paint might be already ready already.... :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 19 2010, 02:53 PM~16662588
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great projects !

I know you gonna tREAT THAT '63 to somethin' special ! good idea on the skirts, they look good !

keep us posted.


----------



## caprice on dz

well, its a little windy out today but it feels to be in the mid to upper 50s. once I got back from my great aunts funeral I shot some primer on the regal's body. I'll do the hood and trunk later since they were a different color anyway. no pics since its just primer, trying to get it mocked up for the MAMA meeting tomorrow morning.

big phil


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 19 2010, 04:52 PM~16663038
> *well, its a little windy out today but it feels to be in the mid to upper 50s. once I got back from my great aunts funeral I shot some primer on the regal's body.  I'll do the hood and trunk later since they  were a different color anyway. no pics since its just primer, trying to get it mocked up for the MAMA meeting tomorrow morning.
> 
> big phil
> *




DAMN BRO! SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS :angel:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 19 2010, 03:44 PM~16662523
> *lookin real good bro...at least ya got ya foot wet on the scratchbuilding part and got to see how much goes into it.  LOL, one off creations dont get thrown together real easily eh?
> *






FUCKIN RIGHT MAN! I KNOW ITS ONLY A BED, BUT FOR REAL, I HAVE A SHIT LOAD OF WORK IN ON JUST THE BED ALONE  

SCRATCH BUILDING YOUR OWN SHIT TAKE ALOT OF TIME, EFFORT AND PATIENTS<~~~~ SPELLING LOL

I DID THE C-NOTCH COVER TODAY, ILL GET SOME PICS UP SOON


----------



## [email protected]

C-notch cover  done, next is the tailgate, and see about a cali combo out back :0 :biggrin:  









































still alil rough around the edges, but its gettin there


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 19 2010, 09:02 PM~16667382
> *C-notch cover   done, next is the tailgate, and see about a cali combo out back :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still alil rough around the edges, but its gettin there
> *



 Gettin' ta buildin' are ya'? GOOD SHIT BROTHER! :wow: Nice scratch work! :wow: Open it up for the juice already!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 19 2010, 11:02 PM~16667382
> *C-notch cover   done, next is the tailgate, and see about a cali combo out back :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still alil rough around the edges, but its gettin there
> *


 :wow: SICK DAWG! :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

thanks fellas


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 18 2010, 07:50 PM~16654955
> *Mini plaques are done.Got to my topic and check them out.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16654924
> *


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 20 2010, 01:05 AM~16667979
> *
> *


I forgot, what were the price again?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 20 2010, 01:18 AM~16668439
> *I forgot, what were the price again?
> *


5 bucks ea plus a buck shipping.. :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 19 2010, 11:43 PM~16667187
> *DAMN BRO! SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS :angel:
> *


Thanks man, I cool though, she was one of those relatives that you really only see maybe once a year at Christmas or the occasional funeral so I wasn't too close and it really didn't hit me as hard as I thought it would. She was 75, had a stroke five years back and she had a brain anurism (which is what finally took her), eveb with all that hardship she never let it get her down and lived her life to the fullest.


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 20 2010, 02:21 AM~16668460
> *Thanks man, I cool though, she was one of those relatives that you really only see maybe once a year at Christmas or the occasional funeral so I wasn't too close and it really didn't hit me as hard as I thought it would. She was 75, had a stroke five years back and she had a brain anurism (which is what finally took her), eveb with all that hardship she never let it get her down and lived her life to the fullest.
> *


sorry for your loss homie :angel: 
a brain anurism got my grandpa at age 74. the dude died in 73 he was born in 1899 . he woke up at night and said he had a headache and was gone. thankfuly
they dont suffer its quick.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 19 2010, 11:02 PM~16667382
> *C-notch cover   done, next is the tailgate, and see about a cali combo out back :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still alil rough around the edges, but its gettin there
> *


lookn good man, keep up the good work onit.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 19 2010, 09:53 PM~16662588
> *and while im out stepping my boundaries, im doin something really out of my league altogether, completely clueless, but fuckit its 2010.  Time to change things up and try shit.
> 
> 63 impala, the body and all the mods you can thank wonderbread for.  I went ahead & shaved down the emblems, markers, the moldings around the tail lights & redrilled them out.  At the moment the car is just posed, still think it need a slight more posi camber up front...i may rebuild the frame since this one is a existing one from another 63 i got.  Also needing wheels/tires, hydros, batteries and all that shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, and the skirts are 59 impy's cut down & built to fit--and smoothed in.  This isnt gonna be a traditional lowrider...a lil more custom than that.
> 
> And two more im workin with, 87 ford thunderbird pro street, and my 1:1 replica is back, with a hilux frame underneath. And built a cowl to clear the 5.8 thats in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice projects bro...


----------



## [email protected]

took some cleaner pics today :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

took some cleaner pics of the dually and the bed  

probly gonna do a sunroof next after the bed is wrapped up


----------



## [email protected]

and some randoms :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Nice work Dropped.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Feb 21 2010, 12:21 AM~16674098
> *Nice work Dropped.
> *





thanks alot brother


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]birth_@Feb 20 2010, 06:10 PM~16673987
> *took some cleaner pics today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick lookin monte..... motor? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 21 2010, 12:23 AM~16674117
> *sick lookin monte..... motor?  :biggrin:
> *






thanks G, and naw, its a promo  wanted somethin quick


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 20 2010, 11:19 PM~16674081
> *and some randoms :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Rides are lookin' good homie !, 

I dig that show sign ! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 21 2010, 12:30 AM~16674180
> *Rides are lookin' good homie !,
> 
> I dig that show sign !  :biggrin:
> *






like dat scheeeit :biggrin: thanks tone


----------



## Linc

jeff, what are you using for the tail pipes on the green monte? they look hollow and, well, real! hahaha!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 21 2010, 12:44 AM~16674304
> *jeff, what are you using for the tail pipes on the green monte? they look hollow and, well, real! hahaha!
> *


 :biggrin: 



i think its 3/16th alum. tube  i took the exacto knife and went around the inside to kinda thin out the edges


----------



## regalistic

damn that monte is clean... mr. prez


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 21 2010, 01:46 AM~16675796
> *damn that monte is clean... mr. prez
> *


x2


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 21 2010, 06:10 AM~16673987
> *took some cleaner pics today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bad ass Ride uffin: uffin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

RIDES LOOKIN GOOD JEFF.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 21 2010, 12:19 AM~16674081
> *and some randoms :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE HOMIE!!!! I LOVE THAT SIGN!!!!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 20 2010, 08:10 PM~16673987
> *took some cleaner pics today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still SMOKIN' brother! :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## aztek_warrior

Hey guys went to winterfest car show in Sioux Falls SD yeasterday and i found this 
in one of the rooms.......enjoy.

Most builds are fairly stock but really good specially the two shops there....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Good pics homie !


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn Jeff, gettin the hang of slangin plastic eh? lookin good. I almost bought a 359 pete for the rims today but, instead got the bronco/cougar/trailer combo kit...its gonna be the race shop truck. Laid out of course. :biggrin: 
Also got some tools, I beams, and other assorted shit.

As of right now, im redoing the stepside bed. It will lay out rockers over a 24" wheel! Soon enuf that'll be built & painted.


----------



## [email protected]

nice pic aztec  thanks bro  



and yea bri, i guess im gettin the hang of somethin here lol, all i do know is i wont be doin anymore of this unless i have full time to put into it ya know, the shit takes up alot of time, measure, measure, cut, test fit......... you know how it goes lol

its a rough part of the hobby for sure, and not for the faint of heart lol


----------



## [email protected]

and i dont know fellas, somethins tellin me to open up one of the doors on this dually :biggrin: just one, because i dont wanna get to deep in this dually, but somethin to give it a lil :wow: know what im sayin :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Open it up like a 98, you know how they got the opening back door on the 98-current style. Put somethin in the back seat an show it off. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 21 2010, 05:39 PM~16679633
> *and i dont know fellas, somethins tellin me to open up one of the doors on this dually :biggrin:  just one, because i dont wanna get to deep in this dually, but somethin to give it a lil  :wow:  know what im sayin :biggrin:
> *



I hate when I get to thinkin like that. I usualy end up goin over board.

If you do just take your time homie no need to rush it !


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 20 2010, 10:14 PM~16674026
> *took some cleaner pics of the dually and the bed
> 
> probly gonna do a sunroof next after the bed is wrapped up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man that is a damn nice job on that bed, man it came out good, i like what ya did for wheel tubs. keep up the nice work, i know it's new to ya, but just keep thinking it out and it will come together. welcome to the OUTSIDE of the BOX.  lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Feb 21 2010, 07:54 PM~16680144-->
> 
> 
> 
> Open it up like a 98, you know how they got the opening back door on the 98-current style. Put somethin in the back seat an show it off.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats what i was thinkin  the passenger side back door should open up, if im thinkin of the same thing you are
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Trendsetta 68_@Feb 21 2010, 07:58 PM~16680177
> *I hate when I get to thinkin like that. I usualy end up goin over board.
> 
> If you do just take your time homie no need to rush it !
> *



yea man, thats one of the hard parts, not goin over board with it ya know, i still wanna keep it pretty simple, like i told brian, i still want this to be sort of a daily ya know........... like clean shop truck :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 21 2010, 07:43 PM~16680567
> *thats what i was thinkin   the passenger side back door should open up, if im thinkin of the same thing you are
> 
> *


I know at some point, on that body style, both sides opened up. So either side would be cool.


----------



## 06150xlt

Duallie is lookin nice Jeff, you should build more trucks!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 21 2010, 09:58 PM~16681270
> *Duallie is lookin nice Jeff, you should build more trucks!
> *





thanks nate :biggrin: 


and maybe i can get some of you cats to send me some extra cabs and beds and interior buckets, and ill try some different shit with some trucks :biggrin: 



break out truck guys :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Damn Jeff, that Dually is lookin sweet brother!! Ill check my stash to see if I have anything useful for you, if I do, Ill be sending another package out to you brother.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 22 2010, 12:41 AM~16683567
> *Damn Jeff, that Dually is lookin sweet brother!! Ill check my stash to see if I have anything useful for you, if I do, Ill be sending another package out to you brother.
> *




:0 just useless shit bro, somethin you havent touched in years lol

beds, cabs, and interior buckets  ill work with the rest  

i wanna start workin on frames an shit too :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Ill PM you something that I got and dont want anymore, minus the rims. lol


----------



## ElRafa

Nice pics of the Monte and the shop truck is lookin good jeff


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 22 2010, 12:49 AM~16683726
> *Ill PM you something that I got and dont want anymore, minus the rims. lol
> *




:0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 22 2010, 12:55 AM~16683832
> *Nice pics of the Monte and the shop truck is lookin good jeff
> *





thanks raf


----------



## SlammdSonoma

would anyone be interested if i throw out a how-to on building a frame? I ran it across Jeff and its something he'd like to see...just needin to know, so i can get things in order to do it.

I know some of us on here already know, but guys like Jeff and others that havent done this, its really a *how the hell do they do that* sort of thing to them.. if its something that might help, ill try and add it up this week.

Oh, another side note, bed has been rebuilt for the stepside, not doing the taillights in the stepsides...sound system is done, air system next and paint on bed...should be done before we get back to the buildoff on it..lol


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 22 2010, 07:53 AM~16687196
> *would anyone be interested if i throw out a how-to on building a frame?  I ran it across Jeff and its something he'd like to see...just needin to know, so i can get things in order to do it.
> 
> I know some of us on here already know, but guys like Jeff and others that havent done this, its really a *how the hell do they do that* sort of thing to them..  if its something that might help, ill try and add it up this week.
> 
> Oh, another side note, bed has been rebuilt for the stepside, not doing the taillights in the stepsides...sound system is done, air system next and paint on bed...should be done before we get back to the buildoff on it..lol
> *


Hell yea you should do a how-to.
Even if most of us know how to do it already, its still something we would all like to see done.


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 22 2010, 10:53 AM~16687196
> *would anyone be interested if i throw out a how-to on building a frame?  I ran it across Jeff and its something he'd like to see...just needin to know, so i can get things in order to do it.
> 
> I know some of us on here already know, but guys like Jeff and others that havent done this, its really a *how the hell do they do that* sort of thing to them..  if its something that might help, ill try and add it up this week.
> 
> Oh, another side note, bed has been rebuilt for the stepside, not doing the taillights in the stepsides...sound system is done, air system next and paint on bed...should be done before we get back to the buildoff on it..lol
> *


YES...Im interested mainly in how you guys figure the axle spacing.Meaning how do you guys make sure that the front and rear axles on your frame match up to where they are on the body.I know it is probably a lot of measurinf.Id just like to SEE it....a.k.a. Show it.Pics are our friends.


----------



## [email protected]

well i smoothed out the roll pan for now, and got the sunroff cut out  


but im not to happy with the roll pan tho, and how do you guys smooth out the assend, and still keep the body line all the way around?

but heres what i got for now


----------



## [email protected]

^ looks like shit if you ask me :angry: and i gotta make it work, because im not doin what i did to the inside of that bed again! :angry:


----------



## grimreaper69

Damn Jeff, don't be so hard on yourself. It looks good to me.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 22 2010, 04:55 PM~16689509
> *Damn Jeff, don't be so hard on yourself. It looks good to me.
> *





we'll get a better look once its in primer


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 22 2010, 12:49 PM~16689474
> *well i smoothed out the roll pan for now, and got the sunroff cut out
> but im not to happy with the roll pan tho, and how do you guys smooth out the assend, and still keep the body line all the way around?
> 
> but heres what i got for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very carefully bro. try not to get any glue or putty in the body line, if u do try to scrib it out. heres a pic with the upper body line on my GMC

















and one wit a lower body line








hope these tips help


----------



## [email protected]

yea that helps out alot bro :biggrin: thanks, but i guess the dually isnt gonna have that body line............ ima try and get it primer here in a little bit, and just go from there


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 22 2010, 01:08 PM~16689622
> *yea that helps out alot bro :biggrin:  thanks, but i guess the dually isnt gonna have that body line............ ima try and get it primer here in a little bit, and just go from there
> *


anytime, sometymes it doesnt work out though, either way bro that dually looks sik


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 22 2010, 05:10 PM~16689641
> *anytime, sometymes it doesnt work out though, either way bro that dually looks sik
> *





thanks bro, but after primer, im not likein the bed at all, so its goin to brian and ima start on another one :angry: 

im just mad that i put in all that work, and i didnt like it in the end  

but oh well, maybe the next one will work out better


----------



## SlammdSonoma

it dont look that bad. Ill have to get pics of how cadzilla was done, it has the same rollpan setup and is smooth as glass..

With rollpans like that, i usually NEVER use the box shit, and build it from styrene, taking the bed and using a fire tip sharpie and make a rough mark outlining the rollpan/bed area..cut that out glue it to the bed in stages--not all at once, so you can work the plastic the way ya need it...after its glued on, cut it down to size with an xacto and sandpaper..and rollpan built.

























all of those were done in the same fashion.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Feb 22 2010, 10:37 AM~16688061-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yea you should do a how-to.
> Even if most of us know how to do it already, its still something we would all like to see done.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, the more i thought on it, most of us in here know basically how to build em, but theres a few of us that really have NO clue what it takes.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-just_a-doodz_@Feb 22 2010, 10:50 AM~16688162
> *YES...Im interested mainly in how you guys figure the axle spacing.Meaning how do you guys make sure that the front and rear axles on your frame match up to where they are on the body.I know it is probably a lot of measurinf.Id just like to SEE it....a.k.a.  Show it.Pics are our friends.
> *


thats a good point im gonna try and focus on, its one of the things i work on first before the frames built. more of the body itself will need to be modded for whichever frame is being used. Im not gonna go into detail as far as wild designing a frame, and the bending of tubes, that would take a week of my time and 3 pages on here. LOL. The frame ill be building for is a standard cab ranger..so it'll be fairly simple.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 22 2010, 08:53 AM~16687196
> *would anyone be interested if i throw out a how-to on building a frame?  I ran it across Jeff and its something he'd like to see...just needin to know, so i can get things in order to do it.
> 
> I know some of us on here already know, but guys like Jeff and others that havent done this, its really a *how the hell do they do that* sort of thing to them..  if its something that might help, ill try and add it up this week.
> 
> Oh, another side note, bed has been rebuilt for the stepside, not doing the taillights in the stepsides...sound system is done, air system next and paint on bed...should be done before we get back to the buildoff on it..lol
> *


im down for that, i build em already, but im sure there is some new tricks 2 learn?! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 22 2010, 03:02 PM~16690072
> *thanks bro, but after primer, im not likein the bed at all, so its goin to brian and ima start on another one :angry:
> 
> im just mad that i put in all that work, and i didnt like it in the end
> 
> but oh well, maybe the next one will work out better
> *


i thought it looked good?! but... do her some justice brian!! or if u get bored with it.....(u can always send it my way?! :biggrin: )


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 22 2010, 10:34 PM~16692815
> *i thought it looked good?! but... do her some justice brian!! or if u get bored with it.....(u can always send it my way?! :biggrin: )
> *




ehh i got ta sandin, and its startin to come around! :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 22 2010, 10:36 PM~16692851
> *ehh i got ta sandin, and its startin to come around! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: ... nothin like tryin somethin new


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 22 2010, 11:59 PM~16694109
> *:thumbsup: ... nothin like tryin somethin new
> *





truth! dont have to do no shit like this on a lolo :biggrin: 


but ima stick it out! it is what it is now lol, i just think i panic'd' lol thought it was shit before i gave it a faor chance lol


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 22 2010, 10:18 PM~16694445
> *truth! dont have to do no shit like this on a lolo  :biggrin:
> but ima stick it out! it is what it is now lol, i just think i panic'd' lol thought it was shit before i gave it a faor chance lol
> *


man just keep working on that bed, it will work out for ya, it's made of plastic, that means if the roll pan is too big, sand it down, if it's not bigg enuff, then add plastic to it, just keep sanding and bondoing untill u get it like ya want it. it will work out for ya i promise.  
when im sanding and bondoing on something, it may take a couple of times to sand and bondo just to get it like i want. u will have to mudd it probley about 2 to 5 times, sometimes. just take your time, sit back and think about how you want it to look like and then do it.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 23 2010, 08:07 AM~16697889
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin' good homie !





Stick wit it Dropped.... You'll get it worked out.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97+Feb 23 2010, 07:58 AM~16697722-->
> 
> 
> 
> man just keep working on that bed, it will work out for ya, it's made of plastic, that means if the roll pan is too big, sand it down, if it's not bigg enuff, then add plastic to it, just keep sanding and bondoing untill u get it like ya want it. it will work out for ya i promise.
> when im sanding and bondoing on something, it may take a couple of times to sand and bondo just to get it like i want. u will have to mudd it probley about 2 to 5 times, sometimes. just take your time, sit back and think about how you want it to look like and then do it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thanks bro
> 
> i started to sand an shit lastnight, and shes gonna come around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 23 2010, 09:07 AM~16697889
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




and this shits bad ass D


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 23 2010, 03:07 PM~16697889
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great work Homie..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeap, lo-lo's and trucks are two different kinds of builds altogether. But im throwin some shit at a lo lo like it is a truck...haha. The 63 has a bootie kit handmade from a 64 bumper and a 59 bootie kit.

Also, went about building optima batteries..thinkin of making a few if anyones interested in possibly wanting any. I made one last nite for the stepside, wired it up to a solenoid..looks like the real thing.

And, as for the garage, K managed to hand build a wheel/tire balancer with opening wheel flap, has a diagnostic screen, and i gotta make a keyboard and some switches on the control board....lets see some of those in resin... :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 23 2010, 02:03 PM~16701426
> *yeap, lo-lo's and trucks are two different kinds of builds altogether.  But im throwin some shit at a lo lo like it is a truck...haha.  The 63 has a bootie kit handmade from a 64 bumper and a 59 bootie kit.
> 
> Also, went about building optima batteries..thinkin of making a few if anyones interested in possibly wanting any.  I made one last nite for the stepside, wired it up to a solenoid..looks like the real thing.
> 
> And, as for the garage, K managed to hand build a wheel/tire balancer with opening wheel flap, has a diagnostic screen, and i gotta make a keyboard and some switches on the control board....lets see some of those in resin... :biggrin:
> *


pics :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

paitence is a virtue... :0


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 23 2010, 01:06 PM~16701447
> *pics :biggrin:
> *


Trust me, he will get some pics up. Use your imagination in the mean time.

Cant wait to see the pics Brian :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

im waiting on em to load up.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

a few pics of the impy...dont cry James, lol!
















they may be goin black, but im not for sure yet.
Jim, does this bed look the same?....it lays completely out now.
























^^optima battery wired in.
























^^tire/wheel balancer

old garage...









new and improved race shop









theres ya some damn pics... :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Holy fuck!!!! 
The Impala looks bad ass. 
Truck looks way better now and the garage is lookin better!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

its coming along, the garage will have two normal sized doors on this side...and three on the opposite side. The door at the end, is the paint shop, completely blow-thru with one door into it from the open bay garage.

Its gonna be a long process..but well worth it, with lights, working mechanism, etc.. we got a 2 page list of things to get/build already.

btw, the baldwin motion camaro thats all mangled up, will have a tree growing thru it...so it does have a purpose other than lookin like a real piece of shit.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 23 2010, 04:58 PM~16701917
> *
> 
> old garage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new and improved race shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres ya some damn pics... :biggrin:
> *



That new shop is lookin' goooood !


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 23 2010, 05:49 PM~16702386
> *That new shop is lookin' goooood !
> 
> *



X2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## aztek_warrior

hey guys got an update on the current project i got going
on and also I won this fridge at the car show on saturday that going
on my work area.......


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 23 2010, 06:07 AM~16697889
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im not really a ford fan at all, but this bad boy came out nice!! absolulty no bleed from the blue on the white! awsome job Derrick!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 22 2010, 07:36 PM~16692851
> *ehh i got ta sandin, and its startin to come around! :biggrin:
> *


indian giver indian giver!!!!! LOL good 2 hear its comin along 4 yah! i still liked it, the inner bed is really nice!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 23 2010, 11:36 PM~16705669
> *indian giver indian giver!!!!! LOL good 2 hear its comin along 4 yah! i still liked it, the inner bed is really nice!
> *





LOL THANKS BRO!


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Feb 23 2010, 09:20 PM~16704647
> *hey guys got an update on the current project i got going
> on and also I won this fridge at the car show on saturday that going
> on my work area.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Feb 23 2010, 10:20 PM~16704647
> *hey guys got an update on the current project i got going
> on and also I won this fridge at the car show on saturday that going
> on my work area.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






LOOKS GOOD BRO, I LIKE THAT COLOR


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Feb 23 2010, 09:20 PM~16704647
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That fridge is kool !!!!!

keep it stocked :biggrin:


----------



## Jantrix

1. [email protected]
2. darkside customs
3. chevyguy97
4. Trendsetta 68 - Big Tone
5. DJ-ROY
6. relaxednoma
7.regalistic
8.slamdsanoma
9.tequilla sunrise
10.westempire
11.aztec warrior
12.ptman2002
13.sidewayzs15
14.envious
15.custom freak
16.cndyblu66ss
17.crenshaw magraw
18.TwistedFabrication
19.Hocknberry
20.Aces'N'Eights
21.06150xlt wave.gif
22.caprice on dz-big phil
23. old low&slo
24. Jantrix


And here's what I'm up to. Gonna be a weathered rod.


----------



## IllTemperedRidez

all you guys do amazing work i hope to be that good enough someday!!!! And hope to be in club to


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Feb 24 2010, 09:03 PM~16714688
> *1. [email protected]
> 2. darkside customs
> 3. chevyguy97
> 4. Trendsetta 68 - Big Tone
> 5. DJ-ROY
> 6. relaxednoma
> 7.regalistic
> 8.slamdsanoma
> 9.tequilla sunrise
> 10.westempire
> 11.aztec warrior
> 12.ptman2002
> 13.sidewayzs15
> 14.envious
> 15.custom freak
> 16.cndyblu66ss
> 17.crenshaw magraw
> 18.TwistedFabrication
> 19.Hocknberry
> 20.Aces'N'Eights
> 21.06150xlt wave.gif
> 22.caprice on dz-big phil
> 23. old low&slo
> 24. Jantrix
> And here's what I'm up to. Gonna be a weathered rod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




welcome back bro! :biggrin: shit looks bad ass already


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by IllTemperedRidez_@Feb 24 2010, 09:45 PM~16715137
> *all you guys do amazing work i hope to be that good enough someday!!!! And hope to be in club to
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 23 2010, 11:03 AM~16701426
> *yeap, lo-lo's and trucks are two different kinds of builds altogether.  But im throwin some shit at a lo lo like it is a truck...haha.  The 63 has a bootie kit handmade from a 64 bumper and a 59 bootie kit.
> *


58 impala booty kit works great with the 63 bumper


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Feb 24 2010, 05:03 PM~16714688
> *1. [email protected]
> 2. darkside customs
> 3. chevyguy97
> 4. Trendsetta 68 - Big Tone
> 5. DJ-ROY
> 6. relaxednoma
> 7.regalistic
> 8.slamdsanoma
> 9.tequilla sunrise
> 10.westempire
> 11.aztec warrior
> 12.ptman2002
> 13.sidewayzs15
> 14.envious
> 15.custom freak
> 16.cndyblu66ss
> 17.crenshaw magraw
> 18.TwistedFabrication
> 19.Hocknberry
> 20.Aces'N'Eights
> 21.06150xlt wave.gif
> 22.caprice on dz-big phil
> 23. old low&slo
> 24. Jantrix
> And here's what I'm up to. Gonna be a weathered rod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: Tight so far Jantrix!     Sorry fellas, still don't know how to seperate pics in a quote yet... :uh:


----------



## Jantrix

Thanks guys, tonight it gets the salt treatment and then when the temps come up a bit again, the chassis & drivetrain get a coat of flat black and the body gets avacado green.

By the way, no aftermarket weathering kits are being used, it's all craft paints with a lil baking soda mixed in for texture.

I'll be weathering the chrome with some dull coat and artists chalks. The wheels will be black steelies but the tires I'm still undecided on. Engine is a 235 straight 6. This is going to be box stock (GASP! Rob, is building box stock! Alert the media!), for future use in a couple contests.

More soon...................hopefully.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 23 2010, 03:58 PM~16701917
> *a few pics of the impy...dont cry James, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they may be goin black, but im not for sure yet.
> Jim, does this bed look the same?....it lays completely out now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^optima battery wired in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^tire/wheel balancer
> 
> old garage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new and improved race shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres ya some damn pics... :biggrin:
> *



the impy is lookn good, the garage is coming along nice, but i will say that u still need to put those tail lights in the bed fenders like you had on the other bed, i thought that was bad ass. and that tire machine is lookn good too.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 24 2010, 10:06 PM~16716085
> *58 impala booty kit works great with the 63 bumper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




OOOOO...I love that '63 homie !


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 25 2010, 04:41 PM~16720579
> *OOOOO...I love that '63 homie !
> 
> *


X2 TRUE...


----------



## DJ-ROY

CADILLAC V16 TOWN CAR 31" Cruiser


 DRACULAC 1


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 25 2010, 10:49 AM~16720631
> *CADILLAC V16  TOWN CAR 31" Cruiser
> DRACULAC 1
> 
> 
> 
> *





i really like this whip bro! looks sooo gangster!


----------



## [email protected]

sanded alil more  
































still a ways to go to where i want it  but its comein along none the less


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 25 2010, 09:49 AM~16720631
> *
> <span style='color:red'> "Gangsta" !***********


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 25 2010, 10:34 AM~16721359
> *sanded alil more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still a ways  to go to where i want it   but its comein along none the less
> *


u going to be pulling 18 wheeler trailers with that.lol JK. it's lookn good.


----------



## [email protected]

maybe lol


naw i see mini do one one time and it had a 5th wheel, and if trendsetta wants to do a trailer to match this, its gonna need to tow it with somethin other then a ball hitch lol


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 25 2010, 06:08 PM~16721151
> *i really like this whip bro! looks sooo gangster!
> *


Thanks J 
Dualy looks sick too


----------



## chevyguy97

well fella's i gota go outa town for my grandpa's funeral, i am leaving this after noon, and i will be back on monday. gota drive to flint MI.
keep up the building i will be back soon.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 25 2010, 07:43 PM~16721972
> *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~one word~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> **********"Gangsta" !**********
> *



Thanks bro..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 25 2010, 04:24 PM~16723204
> *well fella's i gota go outa town for my grandpa's funeral, i am leaving this after noon, and i will be back on monday. gota drive to flint MI.
> keep up the building i will be back soon.
> *






damn bro! sorry for yoru loss :angel: :angel:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 25 2010, 10:25 PM~16723214
> *damn bro! sorry for yoru loss :angel:  :angel:
> *



X2 ...


----------



## chevyguy97

thanks guys.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 25 2010, 02:25 PM~16723214
> *damn bro! sorry for yoru loss :angel:  :angel:
> *


x2 :angel:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 25 2010, 04:55 AM~16720128
> *the impy is lookn good, the garage is coming along nice, but i will say that u still need to put those tail lights in the bed fenders like you had on the other bed, i thought that was bad ass. and that tire machine is lookn good too.
> *



i would but the bed is painted up and shall be cleared with acrylic shortly. Ill be doin the same idea on a dually that will be coming up.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

just a few pics of the color on the stepside bed.


























and heres a before/after on the deuce..two day paint job.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

also, heres a flavor stick of what the 63 will be rollin color wise.

















hard part is figuring out what the hell the chrome should go.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 25 2010, 03:25 PM~16723214
> *damn bro! sorry for yoru loss :angel:  :angel:
> *



X3 ! Prayers sent to the family homie ! :angel:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 25 2010, 05:10 PM~16724210
> *also, heres a flavor stick of what the 63 will be rollin color wise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hard part is figuring out what the hell the chrome should go.
> *



That green is sweet ! What green is it?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

custom mix between three rattle cans :biggrin: inca gold base, metal specks green topped with metalcast green --acts as a kandy then wet look clear


----------



## chris mineer

lokin good guys


----------



## SlammdSonoma

also, the how-to on the frame will be started tonight, but i want to wait til i get them completely altogether in the camera before i drop them as a whole on here. The frame is one im building for lowandbeyond to fit his ext cab f150...luckily im building one as well, so it'll work out.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 25 2010, 04:25 PM~16723214
> *damn bro! sorry for yoru loss :angel:  :angel:
> *


x4... thoughts and prayers go out.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 26 2010, 12:05 AM~16724162
> *just a few pics of the color on the stepside bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and heres a before/after  on the deuce..two day paint job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice man ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 25 2010, 05:23 PM~16724339
> *custom mix between three rattle cans :biggrin:  inca gold base, metal specks green topped with metalcast green --acts as a kandy  then wet look clear
> *



great idea !!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 25 2010, 06:05 PM~16724162
> *
> and heres a before/after  on the deuce..two day paint job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




bad ass color scheme


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 25 2010, 06:07 PM~16725888
> *bad ass color scheme
> *


x305


----------



## regalistic

check this out.... sorry the pic aint better










well here is a better one before alclad


----------



## [email protected]

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Nice ! Where you get that bitch from fool !


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 25 2010, 10:02 PM~16726392
> *Nice  !  Where  you  get that  bitch  from  fool !
> *


had a vender of mine make one up :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 25 2010, 08:17 PM~16726515
> *had a vender of mine make one up :biggrin:
> *


nice work bro.  i was also messing with the machine and found out a few trick i did know about the machine.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 25 2010, 08:00 PM~16726375
> *:0
> *


chromer just called me.im picking up the pendants tomarrow. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 25 2010, 08:17 PM~16726515
> *had a vender of mine make one up :biggrin:
> *


im still learning the machine.everyday i get more and more closer to making them look more acurate.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

a nice brisk 30 degrees...i got this sprayed out :0 its a tad darker than the sticks i showed earlier..but nontheless its dark and deep. Its a cali cruiser stuck in the mountains of GA. LOL









once it all dries up, ill put it on the chassis, which is painted high gloss black metallic on the bottom, frame is also black now.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 25 2010, 10:48 PM~16726810
> *chromer just called me.im picking up the pendants tomarrow. :biggrin:
> *






:run: :run: :run: :run: hno: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 25 2010, 12:23 PM~16724339
> *custom mix between three rattle cans :biggrin:  inca gold base, metal specks green topped with metalcast green --acts as a kandy  then wet look clear
> *


homie.... don't get mad now.... 

but save the inca gold for another car......










this is the same color but with primer as a base  the metalspeck green overpowers the inca gold because its darker....


----------



## [email protected]

http://lowdowncreations.proboards.com/inde...splay&thread=74




whats crackin fellas  lets not forget we have a thread to fill on LDC too  



hit it up and show some shit off


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 25 2010, 03:24 PM~16723204
> *well fella's i gota go outa town for my grandpa's funeral, i am leaving this after noon, and i will be back on monday. gota drive to flint MI.
> keep up the building i will be back soon.
> *


sorry to hear this man
:angel:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 25 2010, 05:23 PM~16724339
> *custom mix between three rattle cans :biggrin:  inca gold base, metal specks green topped with metalcast green --acts as a kandy  then wet look clear
> *


thats why I love the metalcast line. they usually dry shiny with minimal orange peal and give a nice candy effect


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 25 2010, 10:01 PM~16727812
> *:run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


dont pee your pants yet. :cheesy:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Hey guy, I just got some killer news today.Found out the wifey and I are having a boy in July.
Chevyguy, sorry to hear about your loss bro.


----------



## darkside customs

Congrats Jeremy!!


Sorry to hear about your loss Chevyguy. You're family is in my prayers homie


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 25 2010, 10:10 PM~16727053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That looks good homie ! Keep us posted !


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 25 2010, 07:57 PM~16726894
> *im still learning the machine.everyday i get more and more closer to making them look more acurate.
> *


That's why I'm waiting... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 25 2010, 09:01 PM~16727817
> *homie.... don't get mad now....
> 
> but save the inca gold for another car......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the same color but with primer as a base  the metalspeck green overpowers the inca gold  because its darker....
> *



im not mad..the color i came out with is exactly what i wanted....i wanted to play with colors, i did and i got my color..end of story!


----------



## [email protected]

bri, all gil was sayin is that the darker green over rides any base (your inca gold) 


i got the same exsact color out of metal specs silver with the kandy green by dupli color  all gil was sayin is that your inca gold base doesnt matter, save it for another ride and get some green metal specs bro  its the same color  


and no need for the ''END OF STORY'' thats tellin me your a lil butt hurt


----------



## darkside customs

The Impala is lookin good Brian. What you got planned for the interior and trunk??


----------



## SlammdSonoma

how the hell did that snowball into this..iom not butt hurt at all. I tried something, thanks for the info but i got 3 cans of gold...it went somewhere!!! The way this is sprayed, the gold still does come thru..its not layed over and over with green, its misted so it has a gold to it.

And i have green specks, thats what i misted over the gold, then the metalcast. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 26 2010, 01:21 PM~16734474
> *The Impala is lookin  good Brian. What you got planned for the interior and trunk??
> *


i was messin with the trunk last nite..the chevy emblem you did makes it so it has to be one of 2 ways...ill figure it out. The interior will be getting swivel seats, and other shit done to it...gotta do some research and check out some other builds for that.

Still in the air as far as goin chrome or gold yet...leaning towards chrome but we"ll see. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 26 2010, 06:13 PM~16735322
> *how the hell did that snowball into this..iom not butt hurt at all.  I tried something, thanks for the info but i got 3 cans of gold...it went somewhere!!!  The way this is sprayed, the gold still does come thru..its not layed over and over with green, its misted so it has a gold to it.
> 
> And i have green specks, thats what i misted over the gold, then the metalcast. :biggrin:
> *






 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :werd: :nicoderm: :yes: :h5: :rimshot: :boink: :run: :drama: :drama:


----------



## darkside customs

Another one done for 2010 :cheesy: 









More pics in my thread.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

looks pretty damn good James


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

NICE JAMES!!!!




MY FIRST OF 2010 FOR DYNASTY










MORE PIX IN MY THREAD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks fellas. That rig is bad ass bro


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Feb 27 2010, 01:10 AM~16738843-->
> 
> 
> 
> Another one done for 2010 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my thread.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> shit looks smooth J
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-93FULLSIZE_@Feb 27 2010, 01:22 AM~16738912
> *NICE JAMES!!!!
> MY FIRST OF 2010 FOR DYNASTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE PIX IN MY THREAD!!! :biggrin:
> *



frank man, you killed it on this one man! sick work for sure  


and i did a lil cuttin tonight :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

That is gonna be sick Jeff!!


----------



## hocknberry

man..... u guyz r givin me the itch!! when this truck build off is done, i cant wait 2 get on some low low shit!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 27 2010, 07:10 AM~16738843
> *Another one done for 2010 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my thread.
> *



Thats nice ...


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 27 2010, 08:13 AM~16739309
> *shit looks smooth J
> frank man, you killed it on this one man! sick work for sure
> and i did a lil cuttin tonight :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice HT Duece!


----------



## ptman2002

nice work fellas. i need to get some new pics up. and jeff need to to get that dually man. leave that impy alone. lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ive got an HT impy too,,,, took a 63 top an put it on that red deuce and was gonna paint the top separately..well it can wait :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 27 2010, 01:13 AM~16739309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Homie you just couldn't wait for Revell could you .  


Thats gonna be sweet Jeff, keep us posted !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Feb 27 2010, 12:22 AM~16738912
> *
> *****DYNASTY!!!!!!!!!!!*****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I love the rig homie !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 27 2010, 12:10 AM~16738843
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my thread.
> *


That RED bootch is bad homie !


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks guys. Just wait'll you see what I got comin out next.


----------



## regalistic

hell ya fella's... some nice [email protected]%! going down in here!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 27 2010, 09:22 AM~16740552
> *Homie you just couldn't wait for Revell could you .
> Thats gonna be sweet Jeff, keep us posted !
> *





:biggrin: hell no lol, they take to long :biggrin: 


and its for real some sick ass work in here fellas!  keep doin what you do!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 27 2010, 10:55 AM~16740762
> *Thanks guys. Just wait'll you see what I got comin out next.
> *






:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

[/quote]


SICK.... :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

DYNASTY KEEPIN' IT CRACKIN'!  :nicoderm: Hold it down fellas! :wow: Deuce looks badd Jeff! On 3 huh? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

DYNASTY Pendants are back from chrome. :biggrin: 
Please let me know whos interested asap.  
I can ship them out with the mini plaques if you want also.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Pendants look great kustombuilder!










Hey have you ever wondered what your build would look like on the cover of Lowrider Magazine?

Well I have. So I dreamed up this,(lettering is a little different but)..........










I need some hyna on it though ! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 27 2010, 01:35 PM~16741488
> *DYNASTY Pendants are back from chrome. :biggrin:
> Please let me know whos interested asap.
> I can ship them out with the mini plaques if you want also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:wow:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 27 2010, 08:21 PM~16741766
> *Pendants look great kustombuilder!
> Hey have you ever wondered what your build would look like on the cover of Lowrider Magazine?
> 
> Well I have. So I dreamed up this,(lettering is a little different but)..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need some hyna on it though ! :biggrin:
> 
> *



Thats GREAT


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 27 2010, 02:21 PM~16741766
> *Pendants look great kustombuilder!
> Hey have you ever wondered what your build would look like on the cover of Lowrider Magazine?
> 
> Well I have. So I dreamed up this,(lettering is a little different but)..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need some hyna on it though ! :biggrin:
> 
> *





do one with some east coast swang to it  













:biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 27 2010, 07:35 PM~16741488
> *DYNASTY Pendants are back from chrome. :biggrin:
> Please let me know whos interested asap.
> I can ship them out with the mini plaques if you want also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



1 off these and 4 mini plaques bro...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 27 2010, 01:58 PM~16742047
> *do one with some east coast swang to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: East coast swang !!! :biggrin: 

here ya go homie !!!













copy and paste ! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

thats too sick ! :biggrin: 

thats goin in the archives fo sho :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

THAT SHITS BAD AS FUKK T!!!!!!!! NICE !!!!!


----------



## hocknberry

those mags came out nice! looks real!


----------



## regalistic

those are sick Trendsetta.... your a photoshopin' machine.... now where the hell is mine....j/k


----------



## modelsbyroni

MAG COVERS R NICE, T. :thumbsup:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 27 2010, 07:42 PM~16744217
> *:biggrin:  East coast swang !!!  :biggrin:
> 
> here ya go homie !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> copy and paste ! :biggrin:
> *


thats cool  :thumbsup:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 27 2010, 12:35 PM~16741488
> *DYNASTY Pendants are back from chrome. :biggrin:
> Please let me know whos interested asap.
> I can ship them out with the mini plaques if you want also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really like these but I am not to much into wearing jewelry so I was wondering if the mini plaques like these are 1/24 scale to fit in a back window of a model ??


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 28 2010, 02:42 AM~16744217
> *:biggrin:  East coast swang !!!  :biggrin:
> 
> here ya go homie !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> copy and paste ! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

thanx fellas !!!!!!!!!!!! 

thats what happens when I'm bored waitin' for my paint to dry ! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 28 2010, 01:51 PM~16749551
> *thanx fellas !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> thats what happens when I'm bored waitin' for my paint to dry !  :biggrin:
> *



you put out great shit weather if its photo shoppin, or paintin, keep doin what your doin tone!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Next on my menu................


----------



## Trendsetta 68

[email protected] Posted Today, 01:43 PM 
you put out great shit weather if its photo shoppin, or paintin, keep doin what your doin tone! 




THANX HOMIE!




Here's another one for Dynasty !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Right before February's over !


----------



## [email protected]

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ptman2002

hey trendsetta how about selling some kits with some painted bodies? or would the price be too steep to sell?


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 27 2010, 10:21 AM~16741766
> *Pendants look great kustombuilder!
> Hey have you ever wondered what your build would look like on the cover of Lowrider Magazine?
> 
> Well I have. So I dreamed up this,(lettering is a little different but)..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need some hyna on it though ! :biggrin:
> 
> *


Nice mag. Covers trend ain't that a 62 belair tho ? :dunno:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 28 2010, 05:00 PM~16751046
> *Nice mag. Covers trend ain't that a 62 belair tho ? :dunno:
> *



Thanx , Yeah Poncho it's a '62 Bel Air.

the cover says '61 but I caught it too late  .

Good eye homie !


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 28 2010, 02:36 PM~16750917
> *[email protected] Posted Today, 01:43 PM
> you put out great shit weather if its photo shoppin, or paintin, keep doin what your doin tone!
> THANX HOMIE!
> Here's another one for Dynasty !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Right before February's over !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey matt, ur truck made the cover! LOL


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 28 2010, 09:24 PM~16753372
> *hey matt, ur truck made the cover! LOL
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 28 2010, 01:36 PM~16750917
> *[email protected] Posted Today, 01:43 PM
> you put out great shit weather if its photo shoppin, or paintin, keep doin what your doin tone!
> THANX HOMIE!
> Here's another one for Dynasty !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Right before February's over !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tony, you put out some great builds and your photoshop skills are just dope!!
Thanks bro. That is just bad ass!!!


----------



## darkside customs

Jeff, This would be bad ass posted up on a mean ass 3 wheel


----------



## crenshaw magraw

nice builds fellas lookin good, cant wait to get back to start building again i chopped a fleetline i need to work on finish the body work and primer.

been here in ITALIA for a few weeks seen alot of nice scenery but still cant wait to get back and start building again.

by any chance can i get 1 of my bombs on the cover of that mag maybe the 53 or 47. thanks in advance. well check back soon.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 1 2010, 02:13 AM~16756624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff, This would be bad ass posted up on a mean ass 3 wheel
> *




thats funny you say that, because i was thinkin the same thing


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 1 2010, 08:29 AM~16758623
> *thats funny you say that, because i was thinkin the same thing
> *



X2!


----------



## regalistic

ok fellas i gonna start taking order for the mini club plaques. they will be $5.00 each. they will look just like the pic below but in black. the only thing i ask is that anyone who placed and order with kustumbuilder honors there commitmen first.

pm me for orders.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 1 2010, 10:08 PM~16761464
> *ok fellas i gonna start taking order for the mini club plaques. they will be $5.00 each.  they will look just like the pic below but in black. the only thing i ask is that anyone who placed and order with kustumbuilder honors there commitmen first.
> 
> pm me for orders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GREAT WORK...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

HERE'S A LITTLE LOVE FOR DJ-ROY !!!!!!!!!!!





HERE YA GO, LONG RANGE PIMP !


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 28 2010, 03:36 PM~16750917
> *[email protected] Posted Today, 01:43 PM
> you put out great shit weather if its photo shoppin, or paintin, keep doin what your doin tone!
> THANX HOMIE!
> Here's another one for Dynasty !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Right before February's over !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOL i love this, that's cool how u were able to put my truck onit. i like it.

ALSO I WANT TO THANK EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU FOR YOUR PRAYERS. i made it to and from flint MI with no problems, and the funeral was nice, and had a good time hanging out with some family that i don't get to see much. DYNASTY rocks and it's nice to have a club full of caring people. THANKS AGAIN=blue]NOW BACK TO THE BUILDING.[/COLOR]


----------



## kustombuilder

Still have 4 DYNASTY Pendants left. 
Please let me know whos interested asap.
I dont know when and if i will ever cut more.


----------



## darkside customs

Glad to hear you made it to and from safely. Glad to have you back with us brother.

Here's the latest on my bench.
Im hopin to take it old skool with this one.
Everything I have done so far, gonna make the lip for the trunk and start working on the trunk floor. I had to trim the rear deck tray for the hinge, but I was still able to keep the deck tray without having to add to it after the cutting.


----------



## kustombuilder

I still have 5 DYNASTY mini plaques left.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 2 2010, 02:27 AM~16763547
> *HERE'S A LITTLE LOVE FOR  DJ-ROY !!!!!!!!!!!
> HERE YA GO, LONG RANGE PIMP !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THATS GREAT ......

I LIKE IT VERY MUCH.... :cheesy: :biggrin:  

THANKS BRO.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 1 2010, 08:48 PM~16764540
> *THATS GREAT ......
> 
> I LIKE IT VERY MUCH.... :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> THANKS BRO.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 1 2010, 08:34 PM~16764367
> *
> 
> old skool !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



tHATS GONNA BE SICK HOMIE !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 1 2010, 08:01 PM~16763971
> *LOL i love this, that's cool how u were able to put my truck onit. i like it.
> 
> ALSO I WANT TO THANK EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU FOR YOUR PRAYERS. </span>i made it to and from flint MI with no problems, and the funeral was nice, and had a good time hanging out with some family that i don't get to see much. DYNASTY rocks and it's nice to have a club full of caring people. THANKS AGAIN<span style=\'color:blue\'>NOW BACK TO THE BUILDING.
> *



iT'S ALL GOOD ! gLAD YOU GOT BACK SAFE HOMIE !


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 1 2010, 05:54 PM~16764621
> *tHATS GONNA BE SICK HOMIE !
> *


Thanks Tone


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 2 2010, 03:34 AM~16764367
> *Glad to hear you made it to and from safely. Glad to have you back with us brother.
> 
> Here's the latest on my bench.
> Im hopin to take it old skool with this one.
> Everything I have done so far, gonna make the lip for the trunk and start working on the trunk floor. I had to trim the rear deck tray for the hinge, but I was still able to keep the deck tray without having to add to it after the cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Got my eyes on this one...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 1 2010, 08:21 PM~16765761
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Terrible....... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

got that right :biggrin: i woulda had em casted n chromed had homie jimbo been here back then


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 1 2010, 09:43 PM~16766065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 1 2010, 08:43 PM~16766065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


HELL YAH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 1 2010, 07:26 PM~16765828
> *got that right :biggrin: i woulda had em casted n chromed had homie jimbo been here back then
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 1 2010, 11:25 PM~16766695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I know........................ :biggrin: 




I just couldn't help it. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo




----------



## caprice on dz

I know its not model related but it is lowrider related. courtesy of a layitlow member, I got new to rubber for the summer (no ****) never driven on, just dusty from being in a garage


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 1 2010, 10:08 PM~16761464
> *ok fellas i gonna start taking order for the mini club plaques. they will be $5.00 each.  they will look just like the pic below but in black. the only thing i ask is that anyone who placed and order with kustumbuilder honors there commitmen first.
> 
> pm me for orders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



They look really nice man i gotta give you props on that


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 2 2010, 02:47 AM~16769073
> *I know its not model related but it is lowrider related. courtesy of a layitlow member, I got new to rubber for the summer (no ****) never driven on, just dusty from being in a garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



them are kool homie !

when I get some money, I'ma get me a '77 Regal with some Vogues and Tru spokes ! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 1 2010, 10:49 PM~16767029
> *I know........................ :biggrin:
> I just couldn't help it.  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Pallbearer is coming to an end......................


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 2 2010, 09:09 PM~16772347
> *Pallbearer is coming to an end......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very Classy pattern on the side....


----------



## darkside customs

That is bad ass Tony!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 2 2010, 03:09 PM~16772347
> *Pallbearer is coming to an end......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




another classic :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

Still have 4 DYNASTY Pendants left. 
Please let me know whos interested asap.I neeed to pay the chromer.
I am not going to cut anything else for DYNASTY.So get these while you can.


----------



## [email protected]

come on now fellas................. there was a list of cats that wanted these pendents, and KB cuts them, and now no one wants any?

:dunno:


----------



## ptman2002

i want one KB. im just out of money for 2 more weeks.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by ptman2002+Mar 3 2010, 09:50 AM~16782697-->
> 
> 
> 
> i want one KB.  im just out of money for 2 more weeks.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: ill hold one for you.
> 
> <[email protected]_@Mar 3 2010, 09:42 AM~16782632
> *come on now fellas................. there was a list of cats that wanted these pendents, and KB cuts them, and now no one wants any?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

started this one last Saturday.....................


Hollywood Swingin'.................



Still got some clean up to do on it. Then I'ma add some tape fades to it on the sides and tops.

I gotta take some better pics when ever the sun decides to come out ! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 3 2010, 09:16 PM~16787757
> *started this one last Saturday.....................
> Hollywood Swingin'.................
> Still got some clean up to do on it. Then I'ma add some tape fades to it on the sides and tops.
> 
> I gotta take some better pics when ever the sun decides to come out !  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 3 2010, 09:16 PM~16787757
> *started this one last Saturday.....................
> Hollywood Swingin'.................
> Still got some clean up to do on it. Then I'ma add some tape fades to it on the sides and tops.
> 
> I gotta take some better pics when ever the sun decides to come out !  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 ALL I GOT TO SAY IS.................*DAMN!!!!*


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 4 2010, 03:16 AM~16787757
> *started this one last Saturday.....................
> Hollywood Swingin'.................
> Still got some clean up to do on it. Then I'ma add some tape fades to it on the sides and tops.
> 
> I gotta take some better pics when ever the sun decides to come out !  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DANG....


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 3 2010, 09:16 PM~16787757
> *started this one last Saturday.....................
> Hollywood Swingin'.................
> Still got some clean up to do on it. Then I'ma add some tape fades to it on the sides and tops.
> 
> I gotta take some better pics when ever the sun decides to come out !  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 2 2010, 12:09 PM~16772347
> *Pallbearer is coming to an end......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this shit is just pure sickness!! :wow:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 3 2010, 06:16 PM~16787757
> *started this one last Saturday.....................
> Hollywood Swingin'.................
> Still got some clean up to do on it. Then I'ma add some tape fades to it on the sides and tops.
> 
> I gotta take some better pics when ever the sun decides to come out !  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


another great one!! when u get some extra time, lemme know, ill throw u a kit to paint up for me, just 2 have for me cuzz u got some paintin skill! i still have 2 throw down on a low low from a couple of requests from some of the dynasty fam after the truck build off!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 3 2010, 10:28 PM~16789089
> *another great one!! when u get some extra time, lemme know, ill throw u a kit to paint up for me, just 2 have for me cuzz u got some paintin skill! i still have 2 throw down on a low low from a couple of requests from some of the dynasty fam after the truck build off!
> *


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 3 2010, 07:55 AM~16782250
> *Still have 4 DYNASTY Pendants left.
> Please let me know whos interested asap.I neeed to pay the chromer.
> I am not going to cut anything else for DYNASTY.So get these while you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sounds like "KB" is a lil pissed about cutting these and not getting payed, and understadable... i went back and looked to the homies who were down, not 2 piss off no one, but it is a little fucked up, some comitted and havent payed up! come on guys, rep the club like u wanted to! here's what i could find, someone correct it if im wrong please, i aint startin no shit, lets jus get KB payed already homies!!
[email protected] ............ paid + a hook-up lol
2. ptman
3. Slammdsonoma
4.chevyguy97--raw steel---im going to paint mine
5.DJ-ROY 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
3. slammedsonoma-- is no longer with the club as i understand?!
4. chevyguy-- wanted raw steel---KB has 4 chrome, slammed's out, chevyguy wanted raw---maybe a mis hap?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
like i said, i aint ryin 2 stir up NUTHIN HERE!! let jus get our boy KB payed, and again, if i posted anything wrong please correct it with out incident! were a fam here lets resolve this big dogs!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

nope, im no longer here, but if i need to go ahead and buy it i will...but i dont see why i need a lunp of metal i cant even use....could skip it across the pond i suppose... :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

nice work trendsetta always like ur paintjobs


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 4 2010, 06:12 AM~16789723
> *sounds like "KB" is a lil pissed about cutting these and not getting payed, and understadable... i went back and looked to the homies who were down, not 2 piss off no one, but it is a little fucked up, some comitted and havent payed up! come on guys, rep the club like u wanted to! here's what i could find, someone correct it if im wrong please, i aint startin no shit, lets jus get KB payed already homies!!
> [email protected] ............ paid + a hook-up lol
> 2. ptman
> 3. Slammdsonoma
> 4.chevyguy97--raw steel---im going to paint mine
> 5.DJ-ROY
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 3. slammedsonoma-- is no longer with the club as i understand?!
> 4. chevyguy-- wanted raw steel---KB has 4 chrome, slammed's out, chevyguy wanted raw---maybe a mis hap?
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> like i said, i aint ryin 2 stir up NUTHIN HERE!! let jus get our boy KB payed, and again, if i posted anything wrong please correct it with out incident! were a fam here lets resolve this big dogs!!  :biggrin:
> *


Yea 
Buy them up fellas 

I ordered SO I PAYED FOR MINE already


----------



## chevyguy97

hay KB do you have the raw steel one i wanted, if so i will buy one, but at this time i can't afford to buy a chrome one, but i will buy the raw steel one, like i said i would.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 3 2010, 11:53 PM~16790418
> *nice work trendsetta always like ur paintjobs
> *




Thanx bro !!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

WHAT UP FAM!​


----------



## Siim123

Damn, nice work with the picture :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 4 2010, 09:27 AM~16795011
> *Damn, nice work with the picture :biggrin:
> *


X2 :thumbsup: ...


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 4 2010, 08:06 PM~16795311
> *X2  :thumbsup: ...
> *



x3


----------



## jimbo




----------



## darkside customs

Damn T, Hollywood Swingin' is lookin serious. 
That pic you got of all those is sweet bro!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 4 2010, 01:24 PM~16794989
> *WHAT UP FAM!​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*


sikkkkkkkkk :0 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

couldn't help myself, and honestly I think it might stay


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 5 2010, 11:16 AM~16803147
> *couldn't help myself, and honestly I think it might stay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## eastside1989

:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 5 2010, 04:16 AM~16803147
> *couldn't help myself, and honestly I think it might stay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 4 2010, 01:24 PM~16794989
> *WHAT UP FAM!​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*





i love that 70's game show touch lol

shit looks good tone


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 5 2010, 05:16 AM~16803147
> *couldn't help myself, and honestly I think it might stay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





you get that from KB?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 5 2010, 08:39 AM~16803648
> *i love that 70's game show touch lol
> 
> shit looks good tone
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 5 2010, 09:47 AM~16803685
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> *





you know what im talkin about lol, thats why your laughin lol




from the shape of the letters, to the ''LETS MAKE A DEAL'' color fade  shits fly boy!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 5 2010, 08:56 AM~16803728
> *you know what im talkin about lol, thats why your laughin lol
> from the shape of the letters, to the ''LETS MAKE A DEAL'' color fade   shits fly boy!
> *



:biggrin: 

You hit the head of the nail with that one !


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 4 2010, 07:24 PM~16794989
> *WHAT UP FAM!​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*



I cannot choose there all SICK paintjobs....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 10:28 AM~16804155
> *I cannot choose there all SICK paintjobs....
> *



Thanx homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimbo

Trend, you never cease to AMAZE me bro... :wow:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 5 2010, 08:40 AM~16803654
> *you get that from KB?
> *


yup, if I ever get all the stuff I need I wouldn't mind trying some in photoetch


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 5 2010, 02:21 PM~16806684
> *yup, if I ever get all the stuff I need I wouldn't mind trying some in photoetch
> *


Photoetch is the way to go. I'm working on a deal with a company over here.


----------



## [email protected]

check out this pic.............. homie darren hooked it up!


sick ass pic :biggrin: 


http://lowdowncreations.proboards.com/index.cgi


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Heck yeah homie ! That looks good !

Congrats on that !


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin: thanks tone!


in my eyes, we were all winners, because every ride was bad as fawk in that poll


----------



## caprice on dz

very cool bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:tears: last ones before shes gone


----------



## [email protected]

:wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:happysad:


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

what up fam? its 60 with a slight breeze here in MD, so it was a prime day for painting. I got the regal shot in the body color (aside from not being faded out its a dead ringer for my real car) and I'm going out now to shot the silver base for the tbird. I'll get pics up within the hour.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 6 2010, 04:52 PM~16814205
> *what up fam? its 60 with a slight breeze here in MD, so it was a prime day for painting. I got the regal shot in the body color (aside from not being faded out its a dead ringer for my real car) and I'm going out now to shot the silver base for the tbird. I'll get pics up within the hour.
> *



kool ! 


I got some clearin' done today as well. It's about 50 here in Indy!


we need them sunny warm days !


----------



## caprice on dz

here's the fresh spray on the regal while the tbird pics load up. color is dupli-color GM light brair


----------



## caprice on dz

here's a mockup from the feb MAMA meeting









and here's the silver base


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

that buicks sexy!


----------



## regalistic

lookin good ..... wish i could have gottten some work in today.


----------



## caprice on dz

thanks guys. while I am building the buick as a "replica" truth be told its a loose interpretation, as the hydraulics never worked ( bad motors and I didn't know you had to charge the batts) and it was actually a maroon cloth bench seat interior that I later changed over to a grey pillow top 60/40 split interior. But I can still live with it in the long run


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 6 2010, 08:57 PM~16815112
> *thanks guys. while I am building the buick as a "replica" truth be told its a loose interpretation, as the hydraulics never worked ( bad motors and I didn't know you had to charge the batts) and it was actually a maroon cloth bench seat interior that I later changed over to a grey pillow top 60/40 split interior. But I can still live with it in the long run
> *


i started building a replica of my old regal aswell.... got the body looking like a regal and not a g/n. its still sitting in primer though. i have been trying to find or scartch build the 60/40 bench seats. but the first scratch build was a fail so i need to start over


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 6 2010, 04:17 PM~16814603
> *here's the fresh spray on the regal while the tbird pics load up. color is dupli-color GM light brair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good! is that just a thin styrene strip for the 1/4 top?


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 6 2010, 09:14 PM~16815627
> *lookin good! is that just a thin styrene strip for the 1/4 top?
> *


yup, I was out off strip and it was 2am so I took a scrap sheet that was around 1/32" thick and cut thin strips out.

sprayed the hood and trunk charcoal. now the body is done, just needs the top and foil.


----------



## [email protected]

:0 shit looks real good phil


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 6 2010, 07:57 PM~16816462
> *:0  shit looks real good phil
> *


X2 Big Homie

And Jeff, congrats on the Monte!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 6 2010, 10:57 PM~16816462
> *:0  shit looks real good phil
> *




:thumbsup: nice !!!


----------



## caprice on dz

one last update tonight as off to foil. I don't have much in the parts box in the area of 1/25 scale 3.8L engine parts so I made do with an air cleaner and a cut down intake from an old amt 64 impala.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 7 2010, 12:08 AM~16816564
> *X2 Big Homie
> 
> And Jeff, congrats on the Monte!
> *






:biggrin: thanks J


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 6 2010, 11:05 PM~16817445
> *:biggrin:  thanks J
> *


yah really!! did u really get MOM on the other site?! high 5! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 7 2010, 01:18 AM~16814609
> *here's a mockup from the feb MAMA meeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the silver base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great projects bro..


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 6 2010, 09:17 PM~16813586
> *:tears: last ones before shes gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

First one down for the year.
















More pics in my thread.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

the first one is always a good one ! :biggrin: 












looks good bro !


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 7 2010, 05:34 PM~16821585
> *the first one is always a good one !  :biggrin:
> looks good bro !
> *


Thanx Trend,I appreciate that alot.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 7 2010, 02:47 PM~16820862
> *First one down for the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my thread.
> *


now thats a soccer mom van i could cruise!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 7 2010, 09:41 PM~16823481
> *now thats a soccer mom van i could cruise!!
> *


Thanx Hock.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 7 2010, 05:47 PM~16820862
> *First one down for the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my thread.
> *





smooth! looks sick bro!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 7 2010, 09:58 PM~16823725
> *smooth! looks sick bro!
> *


Thanx Jeff.


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 7 2010, 04:47 PM~16820862
> *First one down for the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my thread.
> *


clean ass build man.


----------



## caprice on dz

So I don't know if anyone else knows this yet or not but...I picked up the January issue of Model Cars Mag and one of our own got some coverage from the Toledo NNL.
Congrats Tony, shits real clean


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 7 2010, 03:47 PM~16820862
> *First one down for the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my thread.
> *


man that astro is clean as hell, i love the color. it's smooth lookn.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 8 2010, 02:43 AM~16825268
> *So I don't know if anyone else knows this yet or not but...I picked up the January issue of Model Cars Mag and one of our own got some coverage from the Toledo NNL.
> Congrats Tony, shits real clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:0 congrats tone! well deserved in deed!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 8 2010, 01:43 AM~16825268
> *So I don't know if anyone else knows this yet or not but...I picked up the January issue of Model Cars Mag and one of our own got some coverage from the Toledo NNL.
> Congrats Tony, shits real clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Thanx !!!!!!!!!!!! I gotta get that issue! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 7 2010, 11:47 PM~16820862
> *First one down for the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my thread.
> *


Damn nice...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Over the weekend I did a little work on the '64s interior.................


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 8 2010, 04:57 PM~16826558
> *Over the weekend I did a little work on the '64s interior.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Custom ...... :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 8 2010, 10:57 AM~16826558
> *Over the weekend I did a little work on the '64s interior.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:cheesy: getter done Tone  looks good so far


----------



## Trendsetta 68

thanx fellas !


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Thanx for all the comps on Lo-Stro fella.
Trend the interior on that 64 is going to be sik.


----------



## darkside customs

That interior is gonna be sweet T!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 8 2010, 06:44 PM~16830438
> *That interior is gonna be sweet T!!
> *




thanx homie !

I got some more progress done to and now it's painted and flocked and mirrored and etc !

Pics tomorrow.


----------



## darkside customs

I wasnt gonna do this yet, but what the hell.
More progress pics in my build thread :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hey Jeff, how ya sprayin the pearls you got from Travis? Ive never messed with powders like that before.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 8 2010, 11:44 PM~16833945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

This ones for any one who hasn't seen it.

This is a real nice paint job !!!!!!


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bBALMI0EVig&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bBALMI0EVig&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 9 2010, 01:08 AM~16834329
> *hey Jeff, how ya sprayin the pearls you got from Travis?  Ive never messed with powders like that before.
> *





airbrush, and mix it with your solid color and shoot  


i got the flake, and my airbrush is pretty much fucked, so i gotta wait till i get some cash saved up and run out and grab another one  

and i dont know if i can add this flake in with a solid color, or i have to mix with clear


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ahhh.... i just bought one at harbor freight for like $15...havent even tried it.


----------



## [email protected]

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/InPoPRfqNWM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/InPoPRfqNWM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>






:biggrin: goin up :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 9 2010, 06:24 PM~16841045
> *ahhh.... i just bought one at harbor freight for like $15...havent even tried it.
> *





sounds like an ideah, but not sure i wanna mess with somethin soo cheap, im a firm beliver in you get what you pay for ya know  but still its only a airbrush tho, i dont know, im torn


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 9 2010, 02:20 PM~16841002
> *airbrush, and mix it with your solid color and shoot
> i got the flake, and my airbrush is pretty much fucked, so i gotta wait till i get some cash saved up and run out and grab another one
> 
> and i dont know if i can add this flake in with a solid color, or i have to mix with clear
> *


Got something you might be interested in


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Got the interior painted and other stuff. The interior is supposed to represent two-toned leather seats. I was goin' for that mild custom but streetable look.

I put the pumps and amps under orange "plexi-glass'. just for shits and giggles. :biggrin: 


















the speakers are from "Dynasty" center caps that I use on my center caps.


----------



## regalistic

nice bro!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 9 2010, 07:19 PM~16842152
> *<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/InPoPRfqNWM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/InPoPRfqNWM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> :biggrin:  goin up :biggrin:
> *



Perfect lowridin' music to me !!!


----------



## darkside customs

Interior looks clean brother!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 9 2010, 08:40 PM~16842419
> *Got the interior painted and other stuff. The interior is supposed to represent two-toned leather seats. I was goin' for that mild custom but streetable look.
> 
> I put the pumps and amps under orange "plexi-glass'. just for shits and giggles. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the speakers are from "Dynasty" center caps that I use on my center caps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:wow: shits sick tone :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 10 2010, 02:40 AM~16842419
> *Got the interior painted and other stuff. The interior is supposed to represent two-toned leather seats. I was goin' for that mild custom but streetable look.
> 
> I put the pumps and amps under orange "plexi-glass'. just for shits and giggles. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the speakers are from SICK... :biggrin:*


----------



## Trendsetta 68

THANX FAM !!!


JUST TRYIN' TO REP DYNASTY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Killer lookin interior bro.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 9 2010, 08:24 PM~16843674
> *THANX FAM !!!
> JUST TRYIN' TO REP DYNASTY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


good job with reppin the fam.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 10 2010, 02:40 AM~16842419
> *Got the interior painted and other stuff. The interior is supposed to represent two-toned leather seats. I was goin' for that mild custom but streetable look.
> 
> I put the pumps and amps under orange "plexi-glass'. just for shits and giggles. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the speakers are from "Dynasty" center caps that I use on my center caps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Updates?? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

i know i know, another monte lol

but its one of my favorite rides and theyre fun to build :biggrin: 


its gonna be a quick one i promise :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 10 2010, 07:46 PM~16854542
> *i know i know, another monte lol
> 
> but its one of my favorite rides and theyre fun to build :biggrin:
> its gonna be a quick one i promise :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: u prolly nutted the 1st time u saw training day huh?! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 10 2010, 07:46 PM~16854542
> *i know i know, another monte lol
> 
> but its one of my favorite rides and theyre fun to build :biggrin:
> its gonna be a quick one i promise :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 another one :cheesy: :biggrin: ..........


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 9 2010, 03:17 PM~16840977
> *This ones for any one who hasn't seen it.
> 
> This is a real nice paint job !!!!!!
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bBALMI0EVig&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bBALMI0EVig&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> *


O M G !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 10 2010, 11:29 PM~16855078
> *:biggrin:  u prolly nutted the 1st time u saw training day huh?!  :biggrin:
> *





lol you have no ideah how many times i watched that part when they walk across the street and get into that whip lol

78,79's are by far my favorite whips, next to the 57 belair


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 10 2010, 11:30 PM~16855101
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  another one  :cheesy:  :biggrin: ..........
> *






:biggrin: :yes: :yes: :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 10 2010, 09:45 PM~16855222
> *:biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :drama:  :biggrin:
> *


pm me your number.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 10 2010, 09:46 PM~16854542
> *i know i know, another monte lol
> 
> but its one of my favorite rides and theyre fun to build :biggrin:
> its gonna be a quick one i promise :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Roll wit it homie !!!!!!!

but you got to put this paint job on it !!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bBALMI0EVig&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bBALMI0EVig&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Start of with a silver flaked base, mask off your patterns then Kandy away. Back mask you patterns as you go then you'll end up with that gleam ! :biggrin: 

that Monte would be sick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

lol i aint that good yet lol


plus i need to get a new airbrush , and then ill give that a try  :biggrin: 


i was thinkin about the same color it is now, with some chrome D's and some silver leaf  here and there


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 10 2010, 11:23 PM~16855665
> *lol i aint that good yet lol
> plus i need to get a new airbrush , and then ill give that a try   :biggrin:
> i was thinkin about the same color it is now, with some chrome D's and some silver leaf   here and there
> *



That sounds good ! I love the look of silver leafing. Go for it homie !



:biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 10 2010, 10:52 PM~16855297
> *pm me your number.
> *


he never answers his phone !!!!
or maybe he got caller ID on it and just dont answer my calls :biggrin: 

your montes look good jeff :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 11 2010, 04:28 AM~16857897
> *he never answers his phone !!!!
> or maybe he got caller ID on it and just dont answer my calls  :biggrin:
> 
> your montes look good jeff  :thumbsup:
> *





lol you cought me slippin fucker lol, you said around 1 and you called like 6 hours later, i was wrapped up doin shit with chloe and didnt get the call for another hour or so after you called  

your the one with the testy sched. so hit me up when you get a chance foo :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 10 2010, 10:46 PM~16854542
> *i know i know, another monte lol
> 
> but its one of my favorite rides and theyre fun to build :biggrin:
> its gonna be a quick one i promise :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: Sweet lookin Monte Jeffe! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 11 2010, 05:34 AM~16855150
> *
> 
> 78,79's are by far my favorite whips, next to the 57 belair
> *



X2 

And the 88" Monte LS


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Got some more work done to Hollywood Swingin'. It's just about done now........










More pics in my post folder...........................


----------



## Trendsetta 68

coming soon to a screen near you...​


----------



## Guest

Builds look great Trend. So does your artwork. Need to get with you on designing somethingfor me.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Mar 11 2010, 06:04 PM~16863272
> *Builds look great Trend. So does your artwork. Need to get with you on designing somethingfor me.
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Mar 11 2010, 07:04 PM~16863272
> *Builds look great Trend. So does your artwork. Need to get with you on designing somethingfor me.
> *






:0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 11 2010, 06:55 PM~16863195
> *coming soon to a screen near you...​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:wow:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 11 2010, 05:55 PM~16863195
> *coming soon to a screen near you...​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn bro, I got a few ideas for these, you're gonna have to hook me up. :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 11 2010, 08:26 AM~16858371
> *lol you cought me slippin fucker lol, you said around 1 and you called like 6 hours later, i was wrapped up doin shit with chloe and didnt get the call for another hour or so after you called
> 
> your the one with the testy sched. so hit me up when you get a chance foo :0  :biggrin:
> *


I know foo my shit is all fucked up !!!!
put your damn phone on vibrate man it aint gonna wake chloe up . man your bein such a dad !!! j/k homie :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

REPRESENT THE D. W.W


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 12 2010, 01:22 PM~16870052
> *  REPRESENT THE D.    W.W
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 12 2010, 07:26 PM~16870091
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Your Plaques are next on my list bro.....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 12 2010, 12:22 PM~16870052
> *  REPRESENT THE D.    W.W
> 
> *



THAT ISH LOOKS GOOD HOMIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 11 2010, 03:55 PM~16863195
> *coming soon to a screen near you...​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That Ellen Page movie was sick! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 12 2010, 10:22 AM~16870052
> *  REPRESENT THE D.    W.W
> 
> *


TIGHT!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 12 2010, 01:22 PM~16870052
> *  REPRESENT THE D.    W.W
> 
> *





shits tight ROY :biggrin: 



im holdin down the east coast FO SHO! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 12 2010, 05:16 PM~16872610
> *shits tight ROY :biggrin:
> im holdin down the east coast FO SHO!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




THOSE ARE SOME BADDDDD MOFO'S FO SHO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


TOO BAD I DON'T HAVE A CHAIN. :angry:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 13 2010, 12:16 AM~16872610
> *shits tight ROY :biggrin:
> im holdin down the east coast FO SHO!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BADASS


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 12 2010, 04:16 PM~16872610
> *shits tight ROY :biggrin:
> im holdin down the east coast FO SHO!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 post up that 74 nikka


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 12 2010, 08:14 PM~16873691
> *:0 post up that 74 nikka
> *





half tore apart foo, shes goin in the dip real soon


----------



## rollindeep408

> i know i know, another monte lol
> 
> but its one of my favorite rides and theyre fun to build :biggrin:
> its gonna be a quick one i promise :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> sick with some green and chrome spokes itll look like gilberts money carlo from san jose.... well its sold now but nice car


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> ALRIGHT DROPPED, YOU GOTTA DO THIS ONE IT'S BADDD A$$$ !
> 
> GREAT PICTURE rollindeep408!
Click to expand...


----------



## [email protected]

it is a bad ass monte, but i was thinkin all gold trim, with the gold D's :0 for the one im doin :wow: with some gold leaf maybe :dunno:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 12 2010, 09:40 PM~16875047
> *it is a bad ass monte, but i was thinkin all gold trim, with the gold D's :0  for the one im doin :wow:  with some gold leaf maybe :dunno:
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 12 2010, 07:40 PM~16875047
> *it is a bad ass monte, but i was thinkin all gold trim, with the gold D's :0  for the one im doin :wow:  with some gold leaf maybe :dunno:
> *


 :wow: u gonna foil the chrome trim thats on it or be the big baller and have it plated?! i think i know the answer since its supposed to be a "quick build" :biggrin: if u mix the clear orange and clear yellow JUST right, its make for some good cheap "gold plating" i had mixed some up just right one time after MANY TRIES! :uh: used it on one kit, then it sat too long and turned into syrup! that 1:1 monte is sick as fuck too! good luck either way!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Got started on "Hard Kandy" today.......................














The side panels that are still silver flake will be Kandy Teal with a Kandy Cobalt pinstripe design. I'll also be adding some small tape fades in the Teal and to the silver panels on the top.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 12 2010, 10:57 PM~16875259
> *:wow:  u gonna foil the chrome trim thats on it or be the big baller and have it plated?! i think i know the answer since its supposed to be a "quick build"  :biggrin:  if u mix the clear orange and clear yellow JUST right, its make for some good cheap "gold plating" i had mixed some up just right one time after MANY TRIES!  :uh:  used it on one kit, then it sat too long and turned into syrup! that 1:1 monte is sick as fuck too! good luck either way!!
> *






lol yea that would be the shit to gold plate a whole kit huh :biggrin: but i dont have that kinda loot right now lol

and i thought if you took some metal cast orange, in lite cotes, it would turn out a pretty good looking gold on chrome too  just got some of that , along woth some of that U-POL clear :0 today :biggrin: 

but im just gonna gold foil the trim, and see what i come up with  


and check this out fellas, let me or D.L.O. know if your down with it  

http://lowdowncreations.proboards.com/inde...ead=1051&page=1


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 12 2010, 11:06 PM~16875365
> *Got started on "Hard Kandy" today.......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The side panels that are still silver flake will be Kandy Teal with a Kandy Cobalt  pinstripe design. I'll also be adding some small tape fades in the Teal and to the silver panels on the top.
> 
> 
> *





:wow:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 12 2010, 08:06 PM~16875365
> *Got started on "Hard Kandy" today.......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The side panels that are still silver flake will be Kandy Teal with a Kandy Cobalt  pinstripe design. I'll also be adding some small tape fades in the Teal and to the silver panels on the top.
> 
> 
> *


yes sir!! another bad ass paint job! seriously, how many are waiting to be built now?! it seems like u grab a body, spray er up then jump on to another and kill it again!! :wow: are all the 5 previous paint jobs buing built 2, or painted for now 2 be tackled later?! either way, sick ass pant work!! every time i see ur thread, it makes me want to go dig out my air brush and start learning!! ive done simple base cotes but i wanna get into patterns and what not! killer work bro!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 12 2010, 10:12 PM~16875456
> *lol yea that would be the shit to gold plate a whole kit huh :biggrin: but i dont have that kinda loot right now lol
> 
> and i thought if you took some metal cast orange, in lite cotes, it would turn out a pretty good looking gold on chrome too   just got some of that , along woth some of that U-POL clear :0 today :biggrin:
> 
> but im just gonna gold foil the trim, and see what i come up with
> and check this out fellas, let me or D.L.O. know if your down with it
> 
> http://lowdowncreations.proboards.com/inde...ead=1051&page=1
> 
> *



sounds good homie !!! I'm in the build off !!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 12 2010, 11:27 PM~16875635
> *sounds good homie !!! I'm in the build off !!!
> 
> *






:0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 12 2010, 10:25 PM~16875609
> *yes sir!! another bad ass paint job! seriously, how many are waiting to be built now?! it seems like u grab a body, spray er up then jump on to another and kill it again!!  :wow: are all the 5 previous paint jobs buing built 2, or painted for now 2 be tacled later?! either way, sick ass pant work!! every time i see ur thread, it makes me want to go dig out my air brush and start learning!! ive done simple base cotes but i wanna get into patterns and what not! killer work bro!!
> *



Thanx Hock !!! I just been havin' alot of fun and trying to keep busy while waitin' to return to my job.

"Birdcage" - wasn't satisfied with the paint job.
'63 Ways to Die - complete
"Mammas Boy" - complete
"Aqua Boggie" - waiting on interior and rims
"Night Vision" - waiting for a chassis
"Pallbearer" - waiting for a chassis
"The Daddylac" - complete
"Blues Singer" - waiting for donor kit
"Hollywood Swingin'" - ? about gettin' the frame chrome plated
"Hard Kandy" - just started 

Also I'm tryin' to get an Impala to represent each year of these years made('58 - '72) for my Impala collection. I can't wait till the '62 and '66 come out later this spring !


----------



## [email protected]

tone, what kinda questions do you have about gettin the frame chrome plated?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 12 2010, 10:46 PM~16875864
> *tone, what kinda questions do you have about gettin the frame chrome plated?
> *



Just rather or not I should do it. Time is my most concern, I would need it back by April 15th.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 13 2010, 12:25 AM~16876312
> *Just rather or not I should do it. Time is my most concern, I would need it back by April 15th.
> *





shit if you get crackin on it now, you should have it back by the end of the month  

you have chrome tech, or little motor kar co. both do great work, and the turn around is good too  

give them a call and see if theyre busy, and if not, send that shit out for sure


----------



## gseeds

brother, your a painter after my own hart!! nice job so far, looking great !! cant wait to see her done ! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 11 2010, 02:46 PM~16860606
> *Got some more work done to Hollywood Swingin'. It's just about done now........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my post folder...........................
> 
> *


one word....WOW !!!! { Hollywood Swingin' } thats what i was going to name my '71 impala im doing rite now, ok now im going to go with my 2nd choice, { BLACK MOSE } so please dont anyone take that name,lol,Trendsetta 68 nice job !!! :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

Well this sucks, I don't go back to work till 5pm Sunday and its supposed to rain all weekend. So much for painting some shit.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 12 2010, 11:58 PM~16876677
> *one word....WOW !!!!  { Hollywood Swingin' } thats what i was going to name my '71 impala im doing rite now, ok now im going to go with my 2nd choice, { BLACK MOSE } so please dont anyone take that name,lol,Trendsetta 68 nice job !!! :biggrin:
> *



Thanx bro !!!!!

I have had that happen to ! :biggrin: Thats crazy, good luck on -Black Moses?

I know it'll be sick.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 12 2010, 11:29 PM~16876351
> *shit if you get crackin on it now, you should have it back by the end of the month
> 
> you have chrome tech, or little motor kar co. both do great work, and the turn around is good too
> 
> give them a call and see if theyre busy, and if not, send that shit out for sure
> *



good lookin' out bro !!!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 12 2010, 07:06 PM~16875365
> *Got started on "Hard Kandy" today.......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The side panels that are still silver flake will be Kandy Teal with a Kandy Cobalt  pinstripe design. I'll also be adding some small tape fades in the Teal and to the silver panels on the top.
> 
> 
> *



Straight up BEAST Trend!!! :wow:


----------



## regalistic

damn trend !!! will ya stop your making the rest of us look bad :worship:


----------



## regalistic

heres an update on my monte "76 MINT". made the front seat a bench seat and added some headrests


----------



## [email protected]

:wow: lools sick E


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx Jimbo !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

Regalistic you know I wouldn't do that !!! We all Family !

Thanx bro.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 13 2010, 01:31 PM~16880198
> *heres an update on my monte "76 MINT". made the front seat a bench seat and added some headrests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Good work on the seats homie !


----------



## modelsbyroni

I USAUALLY DON'T LIKE HARD CANDY. BUT I'LL MAKE AN EXCEPTION THIS TIME. :biggrin: THAT IS SWEET. NICE JOB.  TRENDSETTA.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 13 2010, 02:31 PM~16880198
> *heres an update on my monte "76 MINT". made the front seat a bench seat and added some headrests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





i just noticed, the front KO is backwards :biggrin: better switch that shit before that shit falls off while your rollin :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 13 2010, 11:31 AM~16880198
> *heres an update on my monte "76 MINT". made the front seat a bench seat and added some headrests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## DJ-ROY

D
 fo live......


----------



## jimbo

Baddass Le cab Roy! Plaqued up I see! NICE.....


----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 12 2010, 09:22 AM~16870052
> *  REPRESENT THE D.    W.W
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: clean .....


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 13 2010, 09:49 PM~16882617
> *i just noticed, the front KO is backwards :biggrin:  better switch that shit before that shit falls off while your rollin :biggrin:
> *


oops... o'well just mocked up there for now anyhow lol :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 14 2010, 07:09 AM~16885500
> * D
> fo live......
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 14 2010, 11:23 AM~16886135
> *Baddass Le cab Roy! Plaqued up I see! NICE.....
> *



X2,000,000! Super clean !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

A homies if anyone is interested in these custom lowrider decals that I make get @ me and let me know. $12 a set plus $2 shipping.

They are printed on white decal paper. Cut the specific panels out and apply just like regular water slide decals.

They have been set with decal set. Apply any clear over them. 

I've sold drag racing decals for years and now I've been making lowrider decals for about 1 year.

Pay-Pal is preferred or I except M.O.

Thanx for looking.




this decal is scaled to fit the Revell Cadillac









these are to use with any kit you choose them for.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 14 2010, 09:15 PM~16889248
> *A homies if anyone is interested in these custom lowrider decals that I make get @ me and let me know. $12 a set plus $2 shipping.
> 
> They are printed on white decal paper. Cut the specific panels out and apply just like regular water slide decals.
> 
> They have been set with decal set. Apply any clear over them.
> 
> I've sold drag racing decals for years and now I've been making lowrider decals for about 1 year.
> 
> Pay-Pal is preferred or I except M.O.
> 
> Thanx for looking.
> this decal is scaled to fit the Revell Cadillac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are to use with any kit you choose them for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I've gotten some decals from Trend. He does great work.


----------



## caprice on dz

They look damn nice, are there more designs available?


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 14 2010, 06:15 PM~16889248
> *A homies if anyone is interested in these custom lowrider decals that I make get @ me and let me know. $12 a set plus $2 shipping.
> 
> They are printed on white decal paper. Cut the specific panels out and apply just like regular water slide decals.
> 
> They have been set with decal set. Apply any clear over them.
> 
> I've sold drag racing decals for years and now I've been making lowrider decals for about 1 year.
> 
> Pay-Pal is preferred or I except M.O.
> 
> Thanx for looking.
> this decal is scaled to fit the Revell Cadillac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are to use with any kit you choose them for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great idea!
I did some of own but on clear paper using photoshop to determine the outcome over a certain base color. It's cool that you can play with colors that way.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 15 2010, 03:15 AM~16889248
> *A homies if anyone is interested in these custom lowrider decals that I make get @ me and let me know. $12 a set plus $2 shipping.
> 
> They are printed on white decal paper. Cut the specific panels out and apply just like regular water slide decals.
> 
> They have been set with decal set. Apply any clear over them.
> 
> I've sold drag racing decals for years and now I've been making lowrider decals for about 1 year.
> 
> Pay-Pal is preferred or I except M.O.
> 
> Thanx for looking.
> this decal is scaled to fit the Revell Cadillac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are to use with any kit you choose them for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 15 2010, 02:06 AM~16893047
> *They look damn nice, are there more designs available?
> *




Thanx fellas !


I usually design by need. (stuff's slow right now) :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 14 2010, 09:15 PM~16889248
> *A homies if anyone is interested in these custom lowrider decals that I make get @ me and let me know. $12 a set plus $2 shipping.
> 
> They are printed on white decal paper. Cut the specific panels out and apply just like regular water slide decals.
> 
> They have been set with decal set. Apply any clear over them.
> 
> I've sold drag racing decals for years and now I've been making lowrider decals for about 1 year.
> 
> Pay-Pal is preferred or I except M.O.
> 
> Thanx for looking.
> this decal is scaled to fit the Revell Cadillac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are to use with any kit you choose them for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS TIGHT BROTHER......GET AT ME IF YOU CAN MAKE THEM IN ANY COLOR.. :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

:biggrin: DYNASTY :biggrin: 

.................THIS IT IS.................










MORE IN MY TOPIC


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That's badd !!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 15 2010, 08:16 PM~16898931
> *That's badd !!!
> *






YEA IT IS :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 15 2010, 05:12 PM~16898889
> *:biggrin: DYNASTY :biggrin:
> 
> .................THIS IT IS.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE IN MY TOPIC
> *



Tuff ass 59' dogg!!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 15 2010, 05:12 PM~16898889
> *:biggrin: DYNASTY :biggrin:
> 
> .................THIS IT IS.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE IN MY TOPIC
> *


Looks very clean!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

TTT for tha D


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 15 2010, 07:12 PM~16898889
> *:biggrin: DYNASTY :biggrin:
> 
> .................THIS IT IS.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE IN MY TOPIC
> *


LOVE that color combo and that bitch is CLEEEEEAN.Great work man.


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 14 2010, 06:15 PM~16889248
> *A homies if anyone is interested in these custom lowrider decals that I make get @ me and let me know. $12 a set plus $2 shipping.
> 
> They are printed on white decal paper. Cut the specific panels out and apply just like regular water slide decals.
> 
> They have been set with decal set. Apply any clear over them.
> 
> I've sold drag racing decals for years and now I've been making lowrider decals for about 1 year.
> 
> Pay-Pal is preferred or I except M.O.
> 
> Thanx for looking.
> this decal is scaled to fit the Revell Cadillac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are to use with any kit you choose them for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :cheesy: id like 2 c some more ural options for my fire walls and door jambs and other styff on my cars :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps

> REPRESENT THE D. W.W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shits tight ROY :biggrin:
> im holdin down the east coast FO SHO! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn those plaques look fresh
Click to expand...


----------



## kustombuilder

> REPRESENT THE D. W.W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shits tight ROY :biggrin:
> im holdin down the east coast FO SHO! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn those plaques look fresh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## lovedogg

Looks Nice


----------



## airbrushmaster

were do i get those....decals from...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Mar 16 2010, 01:39 PM~16906180
> *were do i get those....decals from...
> *


PLACE YOUR ORDER WITH TRENDSETTA!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Mar 16 2010, 12:39 PM~16906180
> *were do i get those....decals from...
> *



PM ME BRO.........



THANX FOR LOOKIN' OUT 93FULLSIZE


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## Linc

nice roof on the monte! came out sick! :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 17 2010, 11:24 AM~16915456
> *nice roof on the monte! came out sick!  :cheesy:
> *




thanks bro, it was my first time tryin these stencles, and i peeled up a lil to early, , but patched it up pretty good  :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

looks mint to me! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 17 2010, 11:30 AM~16915497
> *looks mint to me!  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: 


thanks bro!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 17 2010, 10:16 AM~16915390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Reppin' Dynasty !!!!

Looks good bro !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 17 2010, 11:32 AM~16915517
> *Reppin' Dynasty !!!!
> 
> Looks good bro !
> 
> *





:yes: :biggrin: :thumbsup: 



thanks tone


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 17 2010, 10:33 AM~16915523
> *:yes:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> thanks tone
> *


It's all good bro......

The Hard Kandy '65 just went to clear, I'm crossin' my fingers hopin' it turns out right :happysad:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 17 2010, 12:06 PM~16915753
> *It's all good bro......
> 
> The Hard Kandy '65 just went to clear, I'm crossin' my fingers hopin' it turns out right  :happysad:
> 
> *




:wow: :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

http://lowdowncreations.proboards.com/inde...lay&thread=1051


:biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

Jeff, hook a brother up with the details on those stencils. :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 17 2010, 04:09 PM~16917904
> *Jeff, hook a brother up with the details on those stencils. :biggrin:
> *


X2 :cheesy: I WAS THINKING OF DOING SOMETHING LIKE THIS


----------



## [email protected]

hit up regalistic for them stencles :biggrin: he will get ya goin


----------



## Trendsetta 68

got it cleared today homies..............
more pics in my post folder..............


----------



## josh 78

HARD


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 17 2010, 04:41 PM~16918646
> *HARD
> *



Thanx homie!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 17 2010, 11:23 PM~16918468
> *got it cleared today homies..............
> more pics in my post folder..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



TIGHT...


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 17 2010, 05:16 PM~16915390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Badass ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 17 2010, 06:39 PM~16919663
> *TIGHT...
> *



Thanx man, you doin' some great buildin' too !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 17 2010, 07:40 PM~16919672
> *Badass ...
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 17 2010, 08:26 PM~16920070
> *Thanx man, you doin' some great buildin' too !
> *






co-sign


----------



## [email protected]

ok heres the line up  


78-79-and 80 monte carlo................. :biggrin: 








































































































:biggrin: thats right


----------



## jimbo

:wow: Gonna start callin' you "monte'[email protected]" :biggrin: Sick line up brother.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 17 2010, 11:33 PM~16922214
> *:wow: Gonna start callin' you "monte'[email protected]" :biggrin: Sick line up brother.
> *





self proclaimed MONTE MAN of 2010 :biggrin: 

thanks jimbo :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 17 2010, 10:25 PM~16922093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Get down bro ! Keep them Monte C's commin' !!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 18 2010, 12:04 AM~16922621
> *Get down bro ! Keep them Monte C's commin' !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *






you know it :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

them monte's are lookn goood.


----------



## darkside customs

Damn, you like 
Montes Jeff??
Sick work brother

T, Hard Candy looks wicked bro


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 17 2010, 08:25 PM~16922093
> *ok heres the line up
> 78-79-and 80 monte carlo.................  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  thats right
> *


These the ones that come with the chopper? If so, what are you doing with the choppers?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 19 2010, 12:24 AM~16932878
> *These the ones that come with the chopper?  If so, what are you doing with the choppers?
> *



the 78- 79 are promos, and the 80 is the class action monte, thats the only one that came with the chopper.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 19 2010, 02:57 PM~16939074
> *the 78- 79 are promos, and the 80 is the class action monte, thats the only one that came with the chopper.
> *


is the trumpeter monte a decent kit?!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 19 2010, 11:05 PM~16941459
> *is the trumpeter monte a decent kit?!
> *





i heard it wasnt that good of a kit.................. fit problems


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 19 2010, 08:08 PM~16941490
> *i heard it wasnt that good of a kit..................  fit problems
> *



i have 1 would have 2 but 1 never made it here coughtequilasunrisecough..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 19 2010, 11:55 PM~16941929
> *i have 1 would have 2 but 1 never made it here coughtequilasunrisecough..
> *


 :0


----------



## DEUCES76

ok send me them montes when ur done with them jeff lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 20 2010, 12:42 AM~16942320
> *ok send me them montes when ur done with them jeff lol
> *






:biggrin: ima try and get the green one in foil tomorrow, and then re-clear, and interior, then its on to the 79 :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

Dammit Jeff, I got a promo 78 or 79 in a drawer somewhere around here. Your making me wanna dig it out and do a quick build just so I can park up next to your line up :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 17 2010, 08:25 PM~16922093
> *ok heres the line up
> 78-79-and 80 monte carlo.................  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  thats right
> *



i take it u love monte carlos hooooh , now u gotta collect the other ones :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 20 2010, 02:03 AM~16943486
> *Dammit Jeff, I got a promo 78 or 79 in a drawer somewhere around here. Your making me wanna dig it out and do a quick build just so I can park up next to your line up :biggrin:
> *



you guys are making me jealous with these promos. I can never find one.

Go ahead Phil and find it, it'll look good with Jeff's Monte's.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I'm off to the IPMS model show homies !


----------



## jimbo

Good luck Trendsetta! I'm sure you'll kick alot of ass at that show with your builds!  Pics if possible please! :happysad:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 20 2010, 10:09 AM~16944279
> *I'm off to the IPMS model show homies !
> *


GOOD LUCK BROTHER!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz+Mar 20 2010, 03:03 AM~16943486-->
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit Jeff, I got a promo 78 or 79 in a drawer somewhere around here. Your making me wanna dig it out and do a quick build just so I can park up next to your line up :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dig it out bro, i hope to have all these done up and ready for toledo later on this year
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-danny chawps_@Mar 20 2010, 03:12 AM~16943510
> *i take it u love monte carlos hooooh , now u gotta collect the other ones  :cheesy:
> *



yea i do like me some montes :biggrin: and i think the early 70's monte promos are big loot tho, ive seen 71-72-and 73 i think and ive seen them goin for over 200 a pop :wow:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 20 2010, 04:09 PM~16944279
> *I'm off to the IPMS model show homies !
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 20 2010, 10:09 AM~16944279
> *I'm off to the IPMS model show homies !
> *





bring me back a monte promo lol :biggrin: 


naw good luck tone! and get us some good pics too


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 20 2010, 02:51 PM~16945619
> *bring me back a monte promo lol :biggrin:
> naw good luck tone! and get us some good pics too
> *


Fuck a Monte promo :biggrin: Find me some Dimes. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 20 2010, 03:01 PM~16945677
> *Fuck a Monte promo  :biggrin:  Find me some Dimes.  :biggrin:
> *





them too lol :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

I'm talkin bout trucks Jeff, not chicks. LMAO


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 20 2010, 03:08 PM~16945719
> *I'm talkin bout trucks Jeff, not chicks. LMAO
> *





:0 well shit................... them too lol :cheesy:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I GOT SOME DIMES.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 20 2010, 03:28 PM~16945834
> *I GOT SOME DIMES.
> *





break out foo :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 20 2010, 03:05 PM~16945990
> *break out foo :biggrin:
> *



HOW MAY DO YA'LL NEED? I SAVE ALL MY CHANGE. I GOT DIMES, PENNYS, QUARTERS, NICKLES, AND EVEN SOME SACAJAWEA DOLLARS TOO!!



:tongue: 






NAW I GOT ONE OR TWO, AND PLAN ON DOING ONE SOON, :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 20 2010, 04:22 PM~16946062
> *HOW MAY DO YA'LL NEED? I SAVE ALL MY CHANGE. I GOT DIMES, PENNYS, QUARTERS, NICKLES, AND EVEN SOME SACAJAWEA DOLLARS TOO!!
> :tongue:
> NAW I GOT ONE OR TWO, AND PLAN ON DOING ONE SOON, :biggrin:
> *


Smartass :biggrin: Send me ALL the dimes you got, enough to buy a few kits. :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

:roflmao: IT WOULD COST ME MORE TO SEND THEM THAN THE AMOUNT THAT I WOULD BE SENDING. PLUS MY OLD LADY WOULD KILL ME. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 20 2010, 05:13 PM~16946287
> *:roflmao: IT WOULD COST ME MORE TO SEND THEM THAN THE AMOUNT THAT I WOULD BE SENDING. PLUS MY OLD LADY WOULD KILL ME. :0  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO, not if you converted them into paper form, and didn't tell the ol lady. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 20 2010, 04:22 PM~16946062
> *HOW MAY DO YA'LL NEED? I SAVE ALL MY CHANGE. I GOT DIMES, PENNYS, QUARTERS, NICKLES, AND EVEN SOME SACAJAWEA DOLLARS TOO!!
> :tongue:
> NAW I GOT ONE OR TWO, AND PLAN ON DOING ONE SOON, :biggrin:
> *






:biggrin: smart ass lol


----------



## hocknberry

so i have learned jeffy likes/loves montes?! :biggrin: its givin me some ideas!!
(low low build) ...............some one else (like the v.p.)........."what is ur fav. low-low)


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 20 2010, 01:51 PM~16945619
> *bring me back a monte promo lol :biggrin:
> naw good luck tone! and get us some good pics too
> *



Thanx homies. 

The show kinda sucked. Too many cars on one table and no LOWRIDER catagory ! :angry: 

Only homie I saw was 8ball.

By the way Jeff the swap meet was doo- doo. (no Monte's)


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 21 2010, 09:47 AM~16951239
> *Thanx homies.
> 
> The show kinda sucked. Too many cars on one table and no By the way Jeff the swap meet was doo- doo. (no Monte's)*
> [/b]





 

and that sucks there was no lowrider catagory, how bout a custom class?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 21 2010, 03:05 AM~16950259
> *so i have learned jeffy likes/loves montes?!  :biggrin:  its givin me some ideas!!
> (low low build) ...............some one else (like the v.p.)........."what is ur fav. low-low)
> *





there is no vp as of yet, i hope to go over a couple things soon, and have someone step up  


stay tuned fellas :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 21 2010, 06:47 AM~16951239
> *Thanx homies.
> 
> The show kinda sucked. Too many cars on one table and no LOWRIDER catagory !  :angry:
> 
> Only homie I saw was 8ball.
> 
> By the way Jeff the swap meet was doo- doo. (no Monte's)
> *


never st imps shows its more armor based than cars


----------



## jimbo

C'mon Trend! You HAD to have won SOMETHING right? I know just your paint work alone had peoples jaws dropping!!! Say it ain't so Trend!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 21 2010, 09:57 AM~16951489
> *
> 
> and that sucks there was no lowrider catagory, how bout a custom class?
> *



yeah it was a custom class but to them lowriders aint customs.  


plus it was alot of real good customs there.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 21 2010, 11:27 AM~16951958
> *C'mon Trend! You HAD to have won SOMETHING right? I know just your paint work alone had peoples jaws dropping!!! Say it ain't so Trend!
> *



Thanx homie, only plaque I got was for my 1971 Challenger R/T in the Replica class.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

damn!!!!!!!! that looks like a real ride bro!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs

X2 Nice work T!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 21 2010, 01:00 PM~16952164
> *Thanx homie, only plaque I got was for my 1971 Challenger R/T in the Replica class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:wow: congrats bro! well desirved bro!


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 21 2010, 11:00 AM~16952164
> *Thanx homie, only plaque I got was for my 1971 Challenger R/T in the Replica class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man that thing is bad ASS, the detail under the hood is AWESOME. i just can't get over how good it looks under the hood. man that motor looks ready to run. great job on that.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 21 2010, 07:00 PM~16952164
> *Thanx homie, only plaque I got was for my 1971 Challenger R/T in the Replica class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Congrats with this one


----------



## [email protected]

got some foilin done today


----------



## [email protected]

damn, i gotta redo the trim along the door bad, i just noticed that shit now lol


----------



## regalistic

:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas !!!


Hey Jeff Monte's lookin' tight !!!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 21 2010, 01:00 PM~16952164
> *Thanx homie, only plaque I got was for my 1971 Challenger R/T in the Replica class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: bro looks real !! wow great detail !! nice job !!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

damn trend that dodge is stright killin it bro


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 21 2010, 01:03 PM~16952985
> *got some foilin done today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dont see any mini plaques. :angry:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Mar 21 2010, 05:50 PM~16953869-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx fellas !!!
> Hey Jeff Monte's lookin' tight !!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: shes gettin there
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kustombuilder_@Mar 21 2010, 09:09 PM~16955107
> *i dont see any mini plaques. :angry:
> *




its not done yet, and i wanna get them chromed too, so alil bit more time


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 21 2010, 08:22 PM~16955689
> *:biggrin:  shes gettin there
> its not done yet, and i wanna get them chromed too, so alil bit more time
> *


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 21 2010, 09:03 PM~16952985
> *got some foilin done today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Got my eyes on this one bro.....


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 21 2010, 01:03 PM~16952985
> *got some foilin done today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that the training day monte? :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 21 2010, 10:35 PM~16955769
> *Got my eyes on this one bro.....
> *




shot some U-POL today, and shot the interior, so a couple more details and shes done, and on to the 79 maybe  :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 22 2010, 04:41 AM~16955802
> *shot some U-POL  today, and shot the interior, so a couple more details and shes done, and on to the 79 maybe   :biggrin:
> *



that 79" gonna be black? :biggrin: 


Time for a LS to build also J


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 21 2010, 10:46 PM~16955844
> *that 79" gonna be black? :biggrin:
> Time for a LS to build also J
> *





oh for sure with the LS :biggrin: but ima wait for jimbo to break out on the ones hes castin


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 21 2010, 10:39 PM~16955791
> *Is that the training day monte? :0
> *


 :no: That's the "Full Monte". :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin: some details in the interior and some KO's and a plate and shes done


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

A YALL...WE OUGHTA HAVE A ANNUALDYNASTY SUMMER PICNIC !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



WHAT YAW THINK!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

lookn good jeff.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 21 2010, 09:29 PM~16956318
> *:no:  That's the "Full Monte".  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 22 2010, 12:01 AM~16956775
> *A YALL...WE OUGHTA HAVE A ANNUALDYNASTY SUMMER PICNIC !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> WHAT YAW THINK!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *





shit! ide be down, where would be a good place to have it tho?


----------



## chevyguy97

a good place to have it would be in memphis TN. lol. that's not too far for me to drive. lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 22 2010, 07:35 AM~16959617
> *shit! ide be down, where would be a good place to have it tho?
> *



maybe we could find somewhere in the center of the Dynasty map ? :dunno: 


A big build session would be kool to! Or how about a Dynasty model car contest!
We could generate some money that way for Dynasty get togethers or clothing or real car plaques or what
ever!

:dunno: 





( Jeff the Monte's are makin' me wanna build one :biggrin: )


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 22 2010, 10:45 AM~16960167
> *maybe we could find somewhere in the center of the Dynasty map ?  :dunno:
> A big build session would be kool to! Or how about a Dynasty model car contest!
> We could generate some money that way for Dynasty get togethers or clothing or real car plaques or what
> ever!
> 
> :dunno:
> ( Jeff the Monte's are makin' me wanna build one  :biggrin: )
> *




hit me up bro!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 22 2010, 05:37 AM~16956429
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  some details in the interior and some KO's and a plate and shes done
> *



SICK..... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 22 2010, 08:45 AM~16960167
> *maybe we could find somewhere in the center of the Dynasty map ?  :dunno:
> A big build session would be kool to! Or how about a Dynasty model car contest!
> We could generate some money that way for Dynasty get togethers or clothing or real car plaques or what
> ever!
> 
> :dunno:
> ( Jeff the Monte's are makin' me wanna build one  :biggrin: )
> *


why dont we get a list goin of the areas so that they can be mapped out?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## darkside customs

:biggrin: 


















Sorry D, couldnt help it.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

o rly? brb.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

brang it bish :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

oh an i GOTTA post these.


----------



## chevyguy97

those are some nice cars.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 22 2010, 05:11 PM~16965743
> *oh an i GOTTA post these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh now your just showin off. LOL

Looks good bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

haha anyones welcome to try it... its real easy to do! i should post a tutorial...


----------



## darkside customs

It looks easy as hell. 
Now get back to building :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

do wha? im on a break foo :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Here ya go. A few more and then back to getting my setup done on my 70


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

awh see now i hate you. :biggrin: gotta hand it to ya bro, that bish is lookin good. i started one too.


----------



## darkside customs

LOL, Thanks man. I got another one thats under wraps right now, but its not gonna be a low low.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

mine is... or was.. whatever it is. lol was gonna replicate a 67 from majestics and do the twin 70.


----------



## darkside customs

That'll be sick bro. 
You already did badass work on doin that 67 like David's 1:1.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin: thanks bro. that one was expensive as shieet to make but worth it. i love that car.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 21 2010, 09:01 PM~16956775
> *A YALL...WE OUGHTA HAVE A ANNUALDYNASTY SUMMER PICNIC !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> WHAT YAW THINK!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


so i read through the last few threads on this and it would be really cool, BUT im in colorado and a lot of my Dynasty boys are east coast or dirty south, so i know i couldnt make it!  take lots of pics if it goes down?!?!?!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

damn .....all these 67 getting posted thought id share couple of my build up pixs :biggrin: 



*OHIO HUSTLER*


----------



## darkside customs

That looks bad ass Frank!!


----------



## chevyguy97

nice paint.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 22 2010, 11:28 PM~16967728
> *damn .....all these 67 getting posted thought id share couple of my build up pixs :biggrin:
> OHIO HUSTLER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 22 2010, 10:28 PM~16967728
> *
> OHIO HUSTLER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dang !!! I'll be watchin' this one fo sho !!!!!!!

Great start.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 23 2010, 12:35 PM~16973386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Them dice are kool...always Rollin' Sevens! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 23 2010, 12:11 PM~16973767
> *Them dice are kool...always Rollin' Sevens!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

thanks fellas!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

finished up the monte, and worked on this blazer today :biggrin: gotta add some subs, and shes done too   




















































































































all comments welcome


----------



## Guest

Nice work dropped.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 23 2010, 08:26 PM~16978321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 
Homie! That Blazer and Monte are SICK !!! I love the color and stance on that Blazer!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

x2 looking good prez!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Mar 23 2010, 09:36 PM~16978420-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> Homie!  That Blazer and Monte are SICK !!! I love the color and stance on that Blazer!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks tone
> 
> and that balzer is a promo and i didnt touch the body at all lol, it was a clean ass blazer
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-85Biarittz_@Mar 23 2010, 09:30 PM~16978362
> *Nice work dropped.
> *



thanks charles


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 23 2010, 09:38 PM~16978441
> *x2  looking good prez!!
> *




:biggrin: thanks frank


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 22 2010, 08:28 PM~16967728
> *damn .....all these 67 getting posted thought id share couple of my build up pixs :biggrin:
> OHIO HUSTLER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that color is nice! rattle can or air brush?! kinda looks like the rattle can laquer paint?!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 23 2010, 06:26 PM~16978321
> *finished up the monte, and worked on this blazer today :biggrin:  gotta add some subs, and shes done too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all comments welcome
> *


lookin good! that blazer needs 2 come my way!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 23 2010, 09:57 PM~16978660
> *lookin good! that blazer needs 2 come my way!!
> *





:biggrin: thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 23 2010, 09:26 PM~16978321
> *finished up the monte, and worked on this blazer today :biggrin:  gotta add some subs, and shes done too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all comments welcome
> *


nice work bro


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :wow: all the builds are lookin good in here :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76

ok jeff send that blazer to me when ur done :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 23 2010, 07:00 PM~16978703
> *:biggrin:  thanks bro :biggrin:
> *


yah yah yah.... thanks... THAT BLAZER NEEDS 2 COME MY WAY!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 23 2010, 11:07 PM~16979749
> *yah yah yah.... thanks... THAT BLAZER NEEDS 2 COME MY WAY!!!
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger

Those aoshima rims on that blazer???? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 23 2010, 11:12 PM~16979840
> *Those aoshima rims on that blazer????  :biggrin:
> *





yiz zir :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 23 2010, 07:26 PM~16978321
> *finished up the monte, and worked on this blazer today :biggrin:  gotta add some subs, and shes done too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all comments welcome
> *



man that blazer is awesome, just so clean, and the monte is lookn good too. but that blazer is killing me. i love it. i need to hurry up and start working on my blazer. good job on them. keep up the great building.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 24 2010, 07:15 AM~16983529
> *man that blazer is awesome, just so clean, and the monte is lookn good too. but that blazer is killing me. i love it. i need to hurry up and start working on my blazer. good job on them. keep up the great building.
> *



It makes me wondwer where in the heck is my Blazer? :uh:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 24 2010, 03:26 AM~16978321
> *finished up the monte, and worked on this blazer today :biggrin:  gotta add some subs, and shes done too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all comments welcome
> *




BADASS...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic+Mar 23 2010, 10:04 PM~16978755-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice work bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks E
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevyguy97_@Mar 24 2010, 08:15 AM~16983529
> *man that blazer is awesome, just so clean, and the monte is lookn good too. but that blazer is killing me. i love it. i need to hurry up and start working on my blazer. good job on them. keep up the great building.
> *




thanks bro


----------



## darkside customs

Damn, the monte and the blazer are looking bad ass brother. Keep it up homie


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dynasty plates...if you want copy and paste then scale them down to 1/2 inch wide by 1/4 of an inch tall.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 24 2010, 09:18 AM~16984478
> *Dynasty plates...if you want copy and paste then scale them down to 1/2 inch wide by 1/4 of an inch tall.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 24 2010, 11:18 AM~16984478
> *Dynasty plates...if you want copy and paste then scale them down to 1/2 inch wide by 1/4 of an inch tall.
> 
> 
> *





sweet, i wish i knew how to do that and i wish i had a printer too lol


anyone wanna print me some up by chance? :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

I'd hook you up Jeff, but I couldn't resize em for shit. I been tryin to print my own from the acme site and just can't get em right.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 23 2010, 09:56 PM~16978645
> *that color is nice! rattle can or air brush?! kinda looks like the rattle can laquer paint?!
> *


thanks...yea its mystic emerald over diamond dust


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 24 2010, 01:42 PM~16985687
> *sweet, i wish i knew how to do that and i wish i had a printer too lol
> anyone wanna print me some up by chance? :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 24 2010, 05:18 PM~16984478
> *Dynasty plates...if you want copy and paste then scale them down to 1/2 inch wide by 1/4 of an inch tall.
> 
> 
> *




Nice thanks T.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 24 2010, 03:09 PM~16986560
> *I'd hook you up Jeff, but I couldn't resize em for shit. I been tryin to print my own from the acme site and just can't get em right.
> *



its all good J, Thanks tho, and when you figure it out................ let me know


----------



## hocknberry

quick up date of "fun 4 two"






frames about done


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 24 2010, 11:01 PM~16991704
> *quick up date of "fun 4 two"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frames about done
> 
> 
> *





YOU KNOW ME :biggrin: THAT SHIT LOOKS SICK WHERE IT SITS LOL

AND WHERE DID YOU GET THE JET SKIS?


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 24 2010, 08:40 PM~16992180
> *YOU KNOW ME :biggrin:  THAT SHIT LOOKS SICK WHERE IT SITS LOL
> 
> AND WHERE DID YOU GET THE JET SKIS?
> *


X2! I was gonna ask the same thing! Looks GOOD Hock!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin: 


MORE PICS IN MY THREAD


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Mar 25 2010, 12:34 AM~16993183
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> MORE PICS IN MY THREAD
> *



:wow: lookin' goodd homie !


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 25 2010, 08:51 AM~16994953
> *:wow:  lookin' goodd homie !
> *


X2.....very nice Bro.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Mar 25 2010, 01:34 AM~16993183
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> MORE PICS IN MY THREAD
> *





this ride is mean looking bro..................... how much shipped :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 24 2010, 10:01 PM~16991704
> *quick up date of "fun 4 two"
> 
> 
> 
> *



That truck is sick bro !


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 25 2010, 05:01 AM~16991704
> *quick up date of "fun 4 two"
> 
> 
> *



Great idea , Jetski,s..


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Mar 25 2010, 07:34 AM~16993183
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> MORE PICS IN MY THREAD
> *


----------



## ptman2002

can someone resize those plates and then post them again? everytime i resize them i get it all blurry. what program are you all using?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

lil more work on the ohio hustler......










:biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

Looks SWEET so far 93! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 25 2010, 09:08 PM~17001650
> *lil more work on the ohio hustler......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




:wow: looks real good frank


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

THANKS GUYS!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 that bish is lookin good budd!


an someones GOTTA do this...


----------



## MKD904

Looking good in here guys....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 25 2010, 09:55 PM~17002105
> *:0 that bish is lookin good budd!
> an someones GOTTA do this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




it would be a 61 biscayne with what roof on it?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

no idea, i was gonna suggest someone do a resin.. i know bodines got one


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 25 2010, 10:35 PM~17002524
> *no idea, i was gonna suggest someone do a resin.. i know bodines got one
> *




yea that is right! :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

an ive got like 2 or 3 sets o steelies somewhere round here


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 25 2010, 06:55 PM~17002105
> *:0 that bish is lookin good budd!
> an someones GOTTA do this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have this kit in resin! i love the chevy wagons!!! :biggrin: got a 66, 64 and 63 wagon too!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 25 2010, 10:41 PM~17002584
> *i have this kit in resin! i love the chevy wagons!!!  :biggrin:  got a 66, 64 and 63 wagon too!
> *


GETTEM CASTED :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 25 2010, 08:41 PM~17002584
> *i have this kit in resin! i love the chevy wagons!!!  :biggrin:  got a 66, 64 and 63 wagon too!
> *


do the bish up...haha


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 25 2010, 07:43 PM~17002615
> *GETTEM CASTED :0
> *


got em already big dog, all are resin cast goodies!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 25 2010, 08:08 PM~17001650
> *lil more work on the ohio hustler......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



OOOO! Thats nice homie !!!!!!!


I see something sick about to break out on us !!!!!!

 

PM me if you got any ? on those.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 25 2010, 08:59 PM~17002172
> *Looking good in here guys....
> *



thanx homie !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 25 2010, 09:59 PM~17002172
> *Looking good in here guys....
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

This one is almost done. Top has been painted, just need to foil the vinyl trim a light dirtying and final assembly, I hope to have it finished Saturday night, minus tags unless I get this damn printer to work.


----------



## caprice on dz

Well I doubt the t-bird will be finished in time for NNL, paint job is a lot more involved than I expected, I hope to at least have the two colors layed down. In the mean time I dug this out to finish. Just need to clear and polish the hood, foil and engine/chassis work. I'm thinking it will look nice and old school layed out as low as I can get it on some 520s. Its a metallic red from duplicolor but I forget what the name is, I sprayed this like 3 years ago.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 26 2010, 08:40 AM~17005066
> *Well I doubt the t-bird will be finished in time for NNL, paint job is a lot more involved than I expected, I hope to at least have the two colors layed down. In the mean time I dug this out to finish. Just need to clear and polish the hood, foil and engine/chassis work. I'm thinking it will look nice and old school layed out as low as I can get it on some 520s. Its a metallic red from duplicolor but I forget what the name is, I sprayed this like 3 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 26 2010, 02:40 AM~17005066
> *Well I doubt the t-bird will be finished in time for NNL, paint job is a lot more involved than I expected, I hope to at least have the two colors layed down. In the mean time I dug this out to finish. Just need to clear and polish the hood, foil and engine/chassis work. I'm thinking it will look nice and old school layed out as low as I can get it on some 520s. Its a metallic red from duplicolor but I forget what the name is, I sprayed this like 3 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





looks good phil, nice and wet :biggrin: and that shit looks orange to me from over here lol


----------



## DJ-ROY

Build this CAPRICE AERO COUPE for a homie......


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 10:28 AM~17006327
> *Build this CAPRICE AERO COUPE for a homie......
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0 :wow: :biggrin: 


looks good roy



and dont forget fellas  we need one more person for this build off  

http://lowdowncreations.proboards.com/inde...ead=1051&page=1


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 26 2010, 01:40 AM~17005066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: sweet!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 10:28 AM~17006327
> *Build this CAPRICE AERO COUPE for a homie......
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Dam nice Roy..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

Thanks fellas   

@ J 
To busy with my Monte atm thanks bro


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 03:49 PM~17008947
> *Thanks fellas
> 
> @ J
> To busy with my Monte atm thanks bro
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ohh yeah. like ive said before, if the 66 comes out im gonna build it asap... thinkin of a 66 buildoff here in the club?


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 26 2010, 08:28 AM~17005805
> *looks good phil, nice and wet :biggrin:  and that shit looks orange to me from over here lol
> *


Yeah, I used the flood light out back last night to take the pic, gives it orange highlights


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

EVERYTHING LOOKING GOOD DYNASTY FAMILY


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 26 2010, 10:15 PM~17009153
> *ohh yeah. like ive said before, if the 66 comes out im gonna build it asap... thinkin of a 66 buildoff here in the club?
> *


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 26 2010, 01:40 AM~17005066
> *Well I doubt the t-bird will be finished in time for NNL, paint job is a lot more involved than I expected, I hope to at least have the two colors layed down. In the mean time I dug this out to finish. Just need to clear and polish the hood, foil and engine/chassis work. I'm thinking it will look nice and old school layed out as low as I can get it on some 520s. Its a metallic red from duplicolor but I forget what the name is, I sprayed this like 3 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




That looks great phil


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 26 2010, 03:15 PM~17009153
> *ohh yeah. like ive said before, if the 66 comes out im gonna build it asap... thinkin of a 66 buildoff here in the club?
> *



Oooo, That sounds like fun ! count me in! 

The '62 hardtop should be out a little before the '66.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 26 2010, 06:47 PM~17010325
> *Oooo, That sounds like fun ! count me in!
> 
> The '62 hardtop should be out a little before the '66.
> *





:biggrin: you know im down :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

x 2.... btw they called today, them plaques are ready


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 26 2010, 07:16 PM~17010524
> *x 2.... btw they called today, them plaques are ready
> *




im hadin out to the post office tomorrow, so ill send that for ya


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 26 2010, 07:17 PM~17010527
> *im hadin out to the post office tomorrow, so ill send that for ya
> *


:thumbsup:
***crappy camera phone pic***


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 26 2010, 07:19 PM~17010546
> *:thumbsup:
> ***crappy camera phone pic***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 27 2010, 01:19 AM~17010546
> *:thumbsup:
> ***crappy camera phone pic***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 :wow: I CANT WAIT TO GET SOME


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 26 2010, 09:09 PM~17011464
> *:0  :wow: I CANT WAIT TO GET SOME
> *





you dont build anymore, talking about a 66 build off and mini plaques :angry: 







































































:biggrin: you know im fuckin with you foo :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 26 2010, 07:19 PM~17010546
> *:thumbsup:
> ***crappy camera phone pic***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: IM LIKING THOSE HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 26 2010, 07:19 PM~17010546
> *:thumbsup:
> ***crappy camera phone pic***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are they photoetch? I was thinking of doing some to hook the club up but I can't find the blue transfer paper locally.


----------



## regalistic

thanks guys...... and they are made of plastic


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 27 2010, 01:19 AM~17010546
> *:thumbsup:
> ***crappy camera phone pic***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



They look Great bro....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 26 2010, 07:34 PM~17011694
> *you dont build anymore, talking about a 66 build off and mini plaques :angry:
> :biggrin:  you know im fuckin with you foo :biggrin:
> *


man... i chose the worst time to stop buildin haha, with the new releases comin out, the plaques, the pendants... the clubs doin big things right now, and im missin out on the action.. but im still sure itll be worth it when i get my 1:1...
oh and answer your damn phone. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

<span style=\'font-family:times\'>*~~~~~~~Dynasty~~~~~~~*</span>​


----------



## DJ-ROY

TTT uffin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:wave:


----------



## [email protected]

:h5: :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

hot rod lincoln :biggrin:
I'll be running these during the winter and for now while I redo the wires


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol u need some caps, WWs and to lower it :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Testing, Tryin' out a new picture host for my pictures.............


----------



## caprice on dz

I know but the tires were free. The damn rims don't have any space to put the bullet centers on like I wanted to. the rear has air in the shocks right now, 215/75 in back 195/65 in front. Come winter when they go on then I'll get a new set of whitewalls, I was thinking these but I'm worried about how low it will sit if it snows again. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/205-60-15-F...=item414dce554e

maybe slap a set of lancer cross bars on there just to piss off the old folks around here.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Next on my menu.........1961 Impala Custom........











comming soon.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 28 2010, 06:23 PM~17026671
> *Next on my menu.........1961 Impala Custom........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comming soon.
> 
> *


 :wow: damn bro ur just crankin em out!


----------



## darkside customs

Awww Shit, T has another ride comin. Sick, cant wait to see this.

A lil sumthin I started about an hour ago.








More in my thread


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 29 2010, 12:45 AM~17029918
> *Awww Shit, T has another ride comin. Sick, cant wait to see this.
> 
> A lil sumthin I started about an hour ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More in my thread
> *



I like this one, keep us posted !!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 29 2010, 07:45 AM~17029918
> *Awww Shit, T has another ride comin. Sick, cant wait to see this.
> 
> A lil sumthin I started about an hour ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More in my thread
> *



Nice


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks Roy. Im just workin on it here and there when I can during some down time.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 29 2010, 07:28 PM~17036631
> *Thanks Roy. Im just workin on it here and there when I can during some down time.
> *


well get busy we need to see this ! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dropped you ready for the hopper build off?


:uh: I still can't decide on a subject.......... :dunno:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 28 2010, 10:45 PM~17029918
> *Awww Shit, T has another ride comin. Sick, cant wait to see this.
> 
> A lil sumthin I started about an hour ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More in my thread
> *


 :wow: 68 caprice?!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 29 2010, 10:21 PM~17037831
> *Dropped you ready for the hopper build off?
> :uh:  I still can't decide on a subject.......... :dunno:
> *






i been ready :biggrin: for almost 3 weeks now  ive been sittin here itchin lol



you ready? and make sure you add your name to the list over there and we can get busy :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 29 2010, 09:41 PM~17038105
> *i been ready :biggrin:  for almost 3 weeks now   ive been sittin here itchin lol
> you ready? and make sure you add your name to the list over there and we can get busy :biggrin:
> *



I should be on the list...... 

I might do a '65 Malibu wagon... :dunno:


----------



## hocknberry

hoppers?! and where is "over there" i got 2 much on my plate and id love 2 do this one, but i cant, but will deffinatly check this shit out!!


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 27 2010, 12:43 PM~17017249
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot rod lincoln :biggrin:
> I'll be running these during the winter and for now while I redo the wires
> *


IT DONT LOOK BAD :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 29 2010, 07:21 PM~17037831
> *Dropped you ready for the hopper build off?
> :uh:  I still can't decide on a subject.......... :dunno:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 29 2010, 11:41 PM~17038979
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *





not that kinda hopper  but i do have them johnsons sittin here ready for a how to :0


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 29 2010, 09:13 PM~17039403
> *not that kinda hopper   but i do have them johnsons sittin here ready for a how to :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: But of course...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 30 2010, 12:25 AM~17039567
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: But of course...
> *





ill get at you after this build off


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 29 2010, 09:28 PM~17039604
> *ill get at you after this build off
> *



Yeeeeeee!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 29 2010, 06:21 PM~17037832
> *:wow:  68 caprice?!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

Older build but just finished it...

Inca Gold & Pearl clear 

65"   IMPALA RAGTOP


----------



## darkside customs

That bitch came out clean bro!! Nice!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 30 2010, 10:38 AM~17042913
> *Older build but just finished it...
> 
> Inca Gold & Pearl clear
> 
> 56" IMPALA  RAGTOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: sick! an thats a '65 homie


----------



## DJ-ROY

^ Thanks bro 

uffin:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 30 2010, 08:38 AM~17042913
> *Older build but just finished it...
> 
> Inca Gold & Pearl clear
> 
> 65"   IMPALA  RAGTOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






SOOOOO CLEAN! sick job on the 65!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 30 2010, 11:38 AM~17042913
> *Older build but just finished it...
> 
> Inca Gold & Pearl clear
> 
> 65"   IMPALA  RAGTOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




looks real good brother


----------



## badgas

Just stop to look in on U jeff, how,s the fam. good in hope. I,ll be looking in on the build. BE cool " D"


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 30 2010, 10:38 AM~17042913
> *
> 
> *




That is some sweet buildin' homie !!!

I love that color !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Mar 30 2010, 12:57 PM~17043550
> *Just stop to look in on U jeff, how,s the fam. good in hope. I,ll be looking in on the build. BE cool " D"
> *





:biggrin: :wave: everythings good D, planning on a move here in the next month or two :wow: but things are good :biggrin: 

whats new with you biggD :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one

Bad ass '65 Roy. Props homie.


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## [email protected]

:wow: sick J


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks Jeff


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 30 2010, 03:29 PM~17045353
> *:wow:  sick J
> *


x2 :wow:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 30 2010, 11:38 AM~17042913
> *Older build but just finished it...
> 
> Inca Gold & Pearl clear
> 
> 65"   IMPALA  RAGTOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice clean build bro :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

^^^^^Thanks homies. :biggrin: 

@ J 

Badass ride bro..


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 30 2010, 03:16 PM~17045227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oh yeah !!!!!!!!!! Sick bro !!!


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks T!!


----------



## caprice on dz

Well, thanks to Old Low and Slow, I now a have a resin big body in my stable
:biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 30 2010, 08:38 AM~17042913
> *Older build but just finished it...
> 
> Inca Gold & Pearl clear
> 
> 65"   IMPALA  RAGTOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: came out really clean! tons of fun foiling those script badges huh?!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 30 2010, 01:16 PM~17045227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: NICE!!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 30 2010, 03:13 PM~17046289
> *Well, thanks to Old Low and Slow, I now a have a resin big body in my stable
> :biggrin:
> *


LUCKY!!!! :wow:


----------



## caprice on dz

just got back from the local club meeting. the regal is nearly complete, gotta paint the headliner, exhaust and finish the engine bay, but it WILL be done for NNL


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 30 2010, 09:58 PM~17048567
> *just got back from the local club meeting. the regal is nearly complete, gotta paint the headliner, exhaust and finish the engine bay, but it WILL be done for NNL
> *





:wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 30 2010, 01:16 PM~17045227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweeeeet bro!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 30 2010, 08:38 AM~17042913
> *Older build but just finished it...
> 
> Inca Gold & Pearl clear
> 
> 65"   IMPALA  RAGTOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Clean rag Roy!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## caprice on dz

Alright, check it out. I've been playing around in autocad tonight. These measure 3/4"wide x 9/32"high from top of letters to bottom of letters with the legs being 9/32" long. Now I just gotta find all the materials I need so I can hook us up with these. All I need right now is a few sheets of the blue peel and stick pcb paper.


----------



## DJ-ROY

^ nice bro


----------



## DJ-ROY

The fastest 1987,s US streetcar {its a G -body  }

BUICK GNX TURBO BEAST :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

WHAT KIT IS THAT? new new ones dont have the vents


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 31 2010, 05:47 PM~17053926
> *WHAT KIT IS THAT? new new ones dont have the vents
> *



1988 Monogram kit  

The high performance series {blue box}


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thats what i thought.. looks great!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 31 2010, 12:17 PM~17054153
> *thats what i thought.. looks great!
> *







x-2


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 31 2010, 11:47 AM~17053921
> *The fastest 1987,s US streetcar {its a G -body  }
> 
> BUICK GNX  TURBO BEAST :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MY DREAM RIDE RIGHT THERE....


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 30 2010, 02:16 PM~17045227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN nice work.  i likes


----------



## caprice on dz

The regal is DONE. This was loosely based on my first car, and I'd say its 85% accurate. The only difference being the hydraulics never worked (I didn't know anything about solenoids or charging batteries), the exhaust was non-existant beyond the cat, and it needs to be a little dirtier. If it it looks flawed it was intentional, trust me.
Only thing left to do is I want to add in a hood prop for display purposes. Damn I wish I still had pics of the 1:1.
















































And I need to print out my original plate for the back


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 1 2010, 09:42 AM~17063316
> *The regal is DONE. This was loosely based on my first car, and I'd say its 85% accurate. The only difference being the hydraulics never worked (I didn't know anything about solenoids or charging batteries), the exhaust was non-existant beyond the cat, and it needs to be a little dirtier. If it it looks flawed it was intentional, trust me.
> Only thing left to do is I want to add in a hood prop for display purposes. Damn I wish I still had pics of the 1:1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I need to print out my original plate for the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wow good job bro...


----------



## Guest

Nice builds. Good job on the Regal.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 1 2010, 03:42 AM~17063316
> *The regal is DONE. This was loosely based on my first car, and I'd say its 85% accurate. The only difference being the hydraulics never worked (I didn't know anything about solenoids or charging batteries), the exhaust was non-existant beyond the cat, and it needs to be a little dirtier. If it it looks flawed it was intentional, trust me.
> Only thing left to do is I want to add in a hood prop for display purposes. Damn I wish I still had pics of the 1:1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I need to print out my original plate for the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





LOOKS SWEET PHIL


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 1 2010, 02:42 AM~17063316
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I need to print out my original plate for the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That is so sweet !!!!!!!!!!! Great job !!!

One day I'de like to build my 1:1 '81 Regal that I use to have.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 1 2010, 12:42 AM~17063316
> *The regal is DONE. This was loosely based on my first car, and I'd say its 85% accurate. The only difference being the hydraulics never worked (I didn't know anything about solenoids or charging batteries), the exhaust was non-existant beyond the cat, and it needs to be a little dirtier. If it it looks flawed it was intentional, trust me.
> Only thing left to do is I want to add in a hood prop for display purposes. Damn I wish I still had pics of the 1:1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I need to print out my original plate for the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!! where'd u get the stock buick wheels from?! i had the same wheels on my 1:1 regal not those cheap ass wire hub caps, but mine was the cream color with tan guts!


----------



## darkside customs

Damn Phil, that Regal is a hard hitter right there bro!


----------



## jimbo

Nice replica Caprice...


----------



## caprice on dz

thanks for all the comps, its gonna get a pastel dusting this weekend to bring down some of the shine in the paint.


----------



## caprice on dz

Alright MR. Prez, this ones for you. Gonna be quick, either straight candy paint or I may mask off some very thin lines to follow the body contours. "Killer Cans" manderine orange over metalcast silver base. 78 baby

















hopefully I can bang it out before nnl


----------



## DJ-ROY

^ got my eyes on the Monte....


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 1 2010, 10:14 PM~17070241
> *nice!! where'd u get the stock buick wheels from?! i had the same wheels on my 1:1 regal not those cheap ass wire hub caps, but mine was the cream color with tan guts!
> *


got em from old low and slow, I believe they were in the 70 wildcat kit


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 2 2010, 03:34 AM~17073683
> *Alright MR. Prez, this ones for you. Gonna be quick, either straight candy paint or I may mask off some very thin lines to follow the body contours. "Killer Cans" manderine orange over metalcast silver base. 78 baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully I can bang it out before nnl
> *



That color is sweeeeet !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 2 2010, 04:34 AM~17073683
> *Alright MR. Prez, this ones for you. Gonna be quick, either straight candy paint or I may mask off some very thin lines to follow the body contours. "Killer Cans" manderine orange over metalcast silver base. 78 baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully I can bang it out before nnl
> *





:wow: :run: :biggrin: 


do it up brother! i wanna see this one :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 1 2010, 10:14 PM~17070241
> *nice!! where'd u get the stock buick wheels from?! i had the same wheels on my 1:1 regal not those cheap ass wire hub caps, but mine was the cream color with tan guts!
> *


I HAVE A SET OF THOSE IF YA NEED THEM :biggrin:


----------



## badgas

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 30 2010, 01:40 PM~17043990
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  everythings good D, planning on a move here in the next month or two :wow:  but things are good :biggrin:
> 
> whats new with you biggD :biggrin:
> *


Thing r cool,can't post computer hard drive down. Looking 2 pick up new 1 soon. Working on some thing for buffcon Apr.11, let u know the outcome. And nice builds. Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 1 2010, 02:42 AM~17063316
> *The regal is DONE. This was loosely based on my first car, and I'd say its 85% accurate. The only difference being the hydraulics never worked (I didn't know anything about solenoids or charging batteries), the exhaust was non-existant beyond the cat, and it needs to be a little dirtier. If it it looks flawed it was intentional, trust me.
> Only thing left to do is I want to add in a hood prop for display purposes. Damn I wish I still had pics of the 1:1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I need to print out my original plate for the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




That regal is freakin sweet


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 2 2010, 09:54 AM~17075747
> *I HAVE A SET OF THOSE IF YA NEED THEM :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: yezsir please!!


----------



## gseeds

nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

just layed down a couple sets of simple straight line patterns on the top of the monte. This is my first try so it may not come out all that well. I had to draw out each pattern on the tape, cut it out on a mirror then apply. I'll have some pics up in an hour or two, wanna give em time to dry before I peel back the tape. FYI, they are metalspeks red and will end up under the orange


----------



## caprice on dz

well they have a few small flaws, but all in all not bad for my first attempt I guess. One thing I learned is if you spray in mist coats you don't run to high a risk of bleed under









I'll let the red dry for an hour or so while I run some errands, then come back and spray the orange


----------



## EVIL C

look great for your first attempt :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

Indoors lighting doesn't do this color justice but the sun still isn't quite up yet.


----------



## caprice on dz

I think my cat is a stoner, I just put the freshly painted monte on my bench in the closet and hes sleeping in front of the doors, fumes just wafting out of there


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 3 2010, 08:48 AM~17083951
> *Indoors lighting doesn't do this color justice but the sun still isn't quite up yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, looks good for your first try.


----------



## caprice on dz

thanks, being my first time I didn't want to go too crazy


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 3 2010, 08:48 AM~17083951
> *Indoors lighting doesn't do this color justice but the sun still isn't quite up yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





 looks good mayne :cheesy:


----------



## bugs-one

Nice color on the Monte.


----------



## [email protected]

got the 79 almost done! still gotta do the tail lights, detail the interior, and wet sand the shit outa this U-POL clear :uh: 



























































let me know what you think so far fellas :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Ooh, Training Day. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 3 2010, 11:39 AM~17084470
> *Ooh, Training Day.  :biggrin:
> *




nah not a traing day monte, its got side moldings and a stock interior  

the training day monte didnt have side trim, and 80's ss interior i think


----------



## caprice on dz

Just shot some folk art clear on the 78, I've been up since 4pm friday, so I'm gonna take a few hours nap and start on the interior. ONe thing I have learned is folk art takes about a week to cure before you can wetsand it, every time I did it sooner, it goes to shit on me.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 3 2010, 08:36 AM~17084453
> *got the 79 almost done! still gotta do the tail lights, detail the interior, and wet sand the shit outa this U-POL clear :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know what you think so far fellas :biggrin:
> *



LOOKIN' GOOD BOYYYY!!! :cheesy: Shit looks GLAZED!!!! :wow: 



And Caprice, NOT BADD AT ALL for your first time bro!!!  Nice work!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 3 2010, 12:28 PM~17084808
> *LOOKIN' GOOD BOYYYY!!! :cheesy: Shit looks GLAZED!!!! :wow:
> And Caprice, NOT BADD AT ALL for your first time bro!!!  Nice work!
> *





thanks big dawg! thats that U-POL spray can automotive clear, and it needs a shit load of polishing out for sure  ill have the bitch looking like glass by the end of the week


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 3 2010, 09:33 AM~17084839
> *thanks big dawg! thats that U-POL spray can automotive clear, and it needs a shit load of polishing out for sure   ill have the bitch looking like glass by the end of the week
> *



I know you will brother.    Fly ass Monte...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 3 2010, 12:38 PM~17084864
> *I know you will brother.      Fly ass Monte...
> *





:biggrin: thanks jimbo


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 thats fly j


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 3 2010, 08:36 AM~17084453
> *got the 79 almost done! still gotta do the tail lights, detail the interior, and wet sand the shit outa this U-POL clear :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know what you think so far fellas :biggrin:
> *


dmit wey u gonna have to send a monte carlo my way nikka ..... :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 3 2010, 10:36 AM~17084453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Gangsta homie !!!!!





Signs will be on the way before you finish it! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Apr 3 2010, 12:48 PM~17084914-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 thats fly j
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks D
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-danny chawps_@Apr 3 2010, 12:50 PM~17084932
> *dmit wey u gonna have to send a monte carlo my way nikka ..... :cheesy:
> *



and this is part of the 78-80 collection :cheesy: 


when i get another one, we can work somethin out  for sure


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 3 2010, 12:59 PM~17084984
> *Gangsta homie !!!!!
> Signs will be on the way before you finish it!  :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin: thanks tone


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 3 2010, 11:36 AM~17084453
> *got the 79 almost done! still gotta do the tail lights, detail the interior, and wet sand the shit outa this U-POL clear :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know what you think so far fellas :biggrin:
> *


gonna look good with a "D" plague in the back window.... send your way on monday :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

looking good !! nice and clean build !! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

"YOU WANNA GO TO JAIL OR DO YOU WANNA GO HOME???"..HAHA WHAT UP ALONZO? LOOKS GREAT HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 3 2010, 05:36 PM~17084453
> *got the 79 almost done! still gotta do the tail lights, detail the interior, and wet sand the shit outa this U-POL clear :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know what you think so far fellas :biggrin:
> *



The Office....... :cheesy: :0


----------



## caprice on dz

got some clear on


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 3 2010, 08:07 PM~17087360
> *got some clear on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: OMG that is sick homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i got some movement goin on dealin with cars finally.. my bros trunk lid sat wetsanded on the car forever since the day i painted it.. well i buffed it on thursday and BAM :biggrin: this nikkas proud :biggrin:
























what does everyone think?


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 3 2010, 07:35 PM~17087959
> *i got some movement goin on dealin with cars finally.. my bros trunk lid sat wetsanded on the car forever since the day i painted it.. well i buffed it on thursday and BAM :biggrin: this nikkas proud :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what does everyone think?
> *


ooooh! shiny!! now bag it! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

haha, he will never EVER do anything with switchs, like he will never go near my car.. today he said i looked like a lil mexican, "an you gonna have the hydraulic car to go with it ima call you hector"... an hes really not into lows at all, so bags aint goin on that thangg. my dad got some 20s today also, these match the car :biggrin:


----------



## ptman2002

update on some work. been busy trying to get our new house. so i havent updated any work at all. besides the 30 or so projects i have going. here are 2 that are finished up, besides no engine in the suburban. would like to come up on a vette motor for it. also check my build thread for a few more pics.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 4 2010, 03:07 AM~17087360
> *got some clear on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice patterns bro..


----------



## regalistic

Happy Easter to the DYNASTY family :angel:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 4 2010, 09:39 AM~17090947
> *Happy Easter to the DYNASTY family :angel:
> *







X-2 :biggrin: happy easter fellas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 4 2010, 07:39 AM~17090947
> *Happy Easter to the DYNASTY family :angel:
> *


X2 lookn for them eggs :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 4 2010, 06:59 AM~17091007
> *X-2 :biggrin:  happy easter fellas :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



X3! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Happy Easter Homies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!












Man Church was packed this morning!!!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 4 2010, 06:49 PM~17094280
> *Happy Easter Homies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man Church was packed this morning!!!!!!
> 
> *


x2! happy easter fam!!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

Happy Easter fellas... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i recently found out that i made it into the MCM contest issue this year with my orange GTO! :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 5 2010, 06:16 AM~17098526
> *i recently found out that i made it into the MCM contest issue this year with my orange GTO! :cheesy:
> *



Congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

congrats d


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 5 2010, 07:16 AM~17098526
> *i recently found out that i made it into the MCM contest issue this year with my orange GTO! :cheesy:
> *






congrats D


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 5 2010, 08:32 AM~17098652
> *congrats D
> *


x2...


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Apr 3 2010, 09:08 PM~17088671
> *update on some work.  been busy trying to get our new house.  so i havent updated any work at all.  besides the 30 or so projects i have going.  here are 2 that are finished up,  besides no engine in the suburban.  would like to come up on a vette motor for it. also check my build thread for a few more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn these rides are sick.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 5 2010, 07:16 AM~17098526
> *i recently found out that i made it into the MCM contest issue this year with my orange GTO! :cheesy:
> *



Just picked up the issue today... Congrats lil D :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

you got pics? i havent seen.. i heard froma homie :biggrin:
but thanks fellas!


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 5 2010, 07:16 AM~17098526
> *i recently found out that i made it into the MCM contest issue this year with my orange GTO! :cheesy:
> *


congrats bro


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 5 2010, 05:02 PM~17102319
> *congrats bro
> *


X2 CONGRATS LIL BRO!!!


----------



## darkside customs

Congrats Lil D!


----------



## darkside customs

More in my thread


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 5 2010, 07:16 AM~17098526
> *i recently found out that i made it into the MCM contest issue this year with my orange GTO! :cheesy:
> *


congrats homie, which show was it? I have been thumbing thru while in the bathroom, but haven't got far, I just picked it up Monday night. I saw that trends brown car got in, but I can't remember what the hell its called.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 6 2010, 02:00 AM~17104176
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More in my thread
> *


Ow Bad ass


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

TTT!
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=logo#...71&id=798092695
and Tone post that bee in here!


----------



## regalistic

more pics oner in my build tread

.....................MINT 76..........................


----------



## jimbo

Smooth Monte Regalistic!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 7 2010, 09:27 PM~17127110
> *more pics oner in my build tread
> 
> .....................MINT 76..........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





bitch is smooth!

makes me wanna get one and do it up  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 7 2010, 07:27 PM~17127110
> *more pics oner in my build tread
> 
> .....................MINT 76..........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## regalistic

thanks guys


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 8 2010, 03:27 AM~17127110
> *more pics oner in my build tread
> 
> .....................MINT 76..........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## caprice on dz

what up fam?


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dynasty !


----------



## regalistic




----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

:cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

O.K., it's Friday we ain't got nuthin' to do, so here's some ideas.............



for those of you into this.....



or hit your favorite bar.....



add a little summin' extra in the mix.....



go to a concert.....



find a girl or go with your better half.....



get here to flash you.....



break the paddle out.....



or get extra kinky and break out the whip.....



and then it's time to break her off somethin' proppa!.....



Just a few thoughts for the Dynasty Fam and this Friday evening.



:biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 9 2010, 01:34 PM~17144306
> *O.K., it's Friday we ain't got nuthin' to do, so here's some ideas.............
> for those of you into this.....
> or hit your favorite bar.....
> add a little summin' extra in the mix.....
> go to a concert.....
> find a girl or go with your better half.....
> get here to flash you.....
> break the paddle out.....
> or get extra kinky and break out the whip.....
> and then it's time to break her off somethin' proppa!.....
> Just a few thoughts for the Dynasty Fam and this Friday evening.
> :biggrin:
> *


 THINK I LIKIN CHOICE #2...LOL


HEY TONE, YOU COMIN DOWN TO THE CINCY CHALLENGE NEXT SATURDAY


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 9 2010, 02:58 PM~17145362
> *THINK I LIKIN CHOICE #2...LOL
> HEY TONE, YOU COMIN DOWN TO THE CINCY CHALLENGE NEXT SATURDAY
> *



I was supposed to be going to the NNL east but my money has took a turn for the worst. :angry: 

I don't think that I'll be goin' no where.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 9 2010, 04:13 PM~17145469
> *I was supposed to be going to the NNL east but my money has took a turn for the worst. :angry:
> 
> I don't think that I'll be goin' no where.
> 
> *


well cincy would be alot cheaper...lol but i feel ya on $$$$ lately.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

More pics in my post folder.


----------



## [email protected]

TOO SICK TONE!


and swing threw cincy, im broke as a joke too, but without a room and tolls, cincy is a better choice for me this year  



and i might make indy too, not sure on that tho


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 9 2010, 05:50 PM~17146216
> *TOO SICK TONE!
> and swing threw cincy, im broke as a joke too, but without a room and tolls, cincy is a better choice for me this year
> and i might make indy too, not sure on that tho
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


70 is sick man!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 9 2010, 05:50 PM~17146216
> *TOO SICK TONE!
> and swing threw cincy, im broke as a joke too, but without a room and tolls, cincy is a better choice for me this year
> and i might make indy too, not sure on that tho
> *


YOU COMING TO THE CINCY SHOW JEFF?? I DONT THINK IM MAKING THE INDY SHOW  .. GOTTA SAVE THE CASH FOR KC SHOW :biggrin: !!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 9 2010, 06:22 PM~17146441
> *YOU COMING TO THE CINCY SHOW JEFF??  I DONT THINK IM MAKING THE INDY SHOW  .. GOTTA SAVE THE CASH FOR KC SHOW :biggrin: !!!!
> *




yea im tryin to find a babysitter now, and me and the ol lady will be out for the cincy show


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Yo j, u still plannin to go to the KC show?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 9 2010, 07:54 PM~17147118
> *Yo j, u still plannin to go to the KC show?
> *






shit by the way its lookin, im not gonna make any of these damn shows :angry: 

no baby sitter in site, and cash just isnt there right now  


might have to start sellin some shit


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 10 2010, 01:11 AM~17149684
> *shit by the way its lookin, im not gonna make any of these damn shows :angry:
> 
> no baby sitter in site, and cash just isnt there right now
> might have to start sellin some shit
> *


not again......... :buttkick:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 9 2010, 09:11 PM~17149684
> *shit by the way its lookin, im not gonna make any of these damn shows :angry:
> 
> no baby sitter in site, and cash just isnt there right now
> might have to start sellin some shit
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

And Ill have cash in hand to start buying too :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

So, I wanna do up a quick t-shirt to rep the club at nnl east, whatcha think?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 10 2010, 03:23 AM~17150573
> *So, I wanna do up a quick t-shirt to rep the club at nnl east, whatcha think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 10 2010, 03:23 AM~17150573
> *So, I wanna do up a quick t-shirt to rep the club at nnl east, whatcha think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






SWEET!


----------



## [email protected]

a couple simple pics :biggrin: 


























































i wanna thank D.L.O. for helpin me out with the pics........ thanks bro! :biggrin: 

still a long ways to go, this is just a mock-up to see what it can do  

the rearend needs shaved down alil, and i have 1301's for it too,


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

looks good homie!! what color you going with????


----------



## regalistic

thats goin be sweet bro.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 10 2010, 02:05 PM~17152449
> *looks good homie!!  what color you going with????
> *




thanks frank........................... i think its goin tripple blue :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 10 2010, 02:07 PM~17152459
> *thats goin be sweet bro.
> *





 thanks E


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

LOOKING GOOD BRO!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 10 2010, 02:22 PM~17152518
> *LOOKING GOOD BRO!!
> *






thanks D, i didnt read your post on LDC till after i posted here  my fault bro.


----------



## dutchone

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 10 2010, 10:48 AM~17152363
> *a couple simple pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wanna thank D.L.O. for helpin me out with the pics........ thanks bro! :biggrin:
> 
> still a long ways to go, this is just a mock-up to see what it can do
> 
> the rearend needs shaved down alil, and i have 1301's for it too,
> *


CLEAN :wow:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 10 2010, 01:48 PM~17152363
> *a couple simple pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wanna thank D.L.O. for helpin me out with the pics........ thanks bro! :biggrin:
> 
> still a long ways to go, this is just a mock-up to see what it can do
> 
> the rearend needs shaved down alil, and i have 1301's for it too,
> *


awwww shiiiiitttt, now I got some competion, time to get crackin


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 10 2010, 12:48 PM~17152363
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



----------------


I'm runnin' !











:biggrin: 
good job bro !


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin: thanks fellas, its still rough, and needs some work, but thats the ideah for now :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 10 2010, 10:48 AM~17152363
> *a couple simple pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wanna thank D.L.O. for helpin me out with the pics........ thanks bro! :biggrin:
> 
> still a long ways to go, this is just a mock-up to see what it can do
> 
> the rearend needs shaved down alil, and i have 1301's for it too,
> *


 :thumbsup: 63 and 61 are my fav. years! looks good! monte suspention up front, but whats the rear from?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 10 2010, 02:14 PM~17152486
> *thanks frank........................... i think its goin tripple blue :biggrin:
> *


I WAS THINKING GREEN.... :biggrin: BUT BLUE IS GOOD!!!!!  BOTH MY FAV COLORS :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 10 2010, 09:27 PM~17154619
> *:thumbsup:  63 and 61 are my fav. years! looks good! monte suspention up front, but whats the rear from?
> *





chrome donk rearend,with some crafty shit lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 10 2010, 10:12 PM~17154907
> *I WAS THINKING GREEN.... :biggrin: BUT BLUE IS GOOD!!!!!  BOTH MY FAV COLORS :cheesy:
> *





dont you mean maroon, yellow and white? :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 10 2010, 10:48 PM~17155214
> *dont you mean maroon, yellow and white? :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :twak: .......................... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 10 2010, 11:48 AM~17152363
> *a couple simple pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wanna thank D.L.O. for helpin me out with the pics........ thanks bro! :biggrin:
> 
> still a long ways to go, this is just a mock-up to see what it can do
> 
> the rearend needs shaved down alil, and i have 1301's for it too,
> *


Bad ass


----------



## caprice on dz

Bel Air is done. This is one shity kit, but its amt so go figure. I couldn't find and knockoffs so I used the chrome caps from the injector manifold. not the best but its done and on the shelf.

































phil


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thats fly! i saw a 57 wagon today :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 10 2010, 10:48 AM~17152363
> *a couple simple pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wanna thank D.L.O. for helpin me out with the pics........ thanks bro! :biggrin:
> 
> still a long ways to go, this is just a mock-up to see what it can do
> 
> the rearend needs shaved down alil, and i have 1301's for it too,
> *



damn J...its bout time you fell off that promo shit & got with the program with the guys!...Lookin good bro!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Looking good Jeff & Phil.
Heres my new project.
























This will be my First true lowrider.So I may need a little help along the way.


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 10 2010, 10:48 AM~17152363
> *a couple simple pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wanna thank D.L.O. for helpin me out with the pics........ thanks bro! :biggrin:
> 
> still a long ways to go, this is just a mock-up to see what it can do
> 
> the rearend needs shaved down alil, and i have 1301's for it too,
> *


NICE I NEED TO FIND MY CHROME ARMS AND PUT EM ON MY CATALINA


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 9 2010, 11:29 PM~17146047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my post folder.
> 
> *



Dang thats nice 

love those patterns bro..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 11 2010, 12:33 AM~17156116
> *damn J...its bout time you fell off that promo shit & got with the program with the guys!...Lookin good bro!
> *



thanks B

i still got some of them promos ima do


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 10 2010, 11:48 AM~17152363
> *a couple simple pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wanna thank D.L.O. for helpin me out with the pics........ thanks bro! :biggrin:
> 
> still a long ways to go, this is just a mock-up to see what it can do
> 
> the rearend needs shaved down alil, and i have 1301's for it too,
> *


damn i like this one. keep it up man,


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 10 2010, 09:10 PM~17155402
> *Bel Air is done. This is one shity kit, but its amt so go figure. I couldn't find and knockoffs so I used the chrome caps from the injector manifold. not the best but its done and on the shelf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phil
> *


awesome job on this one, man ya'll can't mess with them DYNASTY BOYS.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 10 2010, 11:10 PM~17155402
> *Bel Air is done. This is one shity kit, but its amt so go figure. I couldn't find and knockoffs so I used the chrome caps from the injector manifold. not the best but its done and on the shelf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phil
> *





looks good phil


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 11 2010, 05:10 AM~17155402
> *Bel Air is done. This is one shity kit, but its amt so go figure. I couldn't find and knockoffs so I used the chrome caps from the injector manifold. not the best but its done and on the shelf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phil
> *


Looking real good!!   You did great job on this kit!


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 10 2010, 07:48 PM~17152363
> *a couple simple pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wanna thank D.L.O. for helpin me out with the pics........ thanks bro! :biggrin:
> 
> still a long ways to go, this is just a mock-up to see what it can do
> 
> the rearend needs shaved down alil, and i have 1301's for it too,
> *


Very cool!!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 10 2010, 10:48 AM~17152363
> *a couple simple pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wanna thank D.L.O. for helpin me out with the pics........ thanks bro! :biggrin:
> 
> still a long ways to go, this is just a mock-up to see what it can do
> 
> the rearend needs shaved down alil, and i have 1301's for it too,
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: Your KILLIN' SHIT with this one J!!! Looks baddass so far!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 11 2010, 02:06 PM~17159630
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: Your KILLIN' SHIT with this one J!!! Looks baddass so far!!!
> *






:biggrin: thanks jimbo


----------



## caprice on dz

Just a quick build. Candy manderine orange over silver flake base.









Gotta rep the fam


----------



## Trendsetta 68

NASTY !!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 12 2010, 04:38 AM~17165945
> *Just a quick build. Candy manderine orange over silver flake base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta rep the fam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






ride looks sick phil....................... but wheres the foil at?  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 12 2010, 02:38 AM~17165945
> *Just a quick build. Candy manderine orange over silver flake base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta rep the fam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice ride


----------



## darkside customs

All the rides are looking great fellas!


----------



## badgas

Jeff was in buffalo this weekend ( BUFFCON 27 ) nice show over 450 auto, aircraft, armor, figures & more. To my surprise took frist in 4x4 with the Escalade EXT Duallie, get a 2rd & 3rd too. Will post some pic tonight. D


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 12 2010, 12:04 PM~17167534
> *ride looks sick phil....................... but wheres the foil at?   :biggrin:
> *


I went with the old style of color matching the trim :biggrin:, plus I'm out of it


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Apr 12 2010, 03:16 PM~17169283
> *Jeff was in buffalo this weekend ( BUFFCON 27 )  nice show over 450 auto, aircraft, armor, figures & more. To my surprise took frist in 4x4 with the Escalade EXT Duallie, get a 2rd & 3rd too. Will post some pic tonight. D
> *






post up them pics D :cheesy: , and congrats on the wins bro


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 12 2010, 04:08 PM~17169744
> *I went with the old style of color matching the trim :biggrin:, plus I'm out of it
> *





 looks good mayne :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 12 2010, 03:13 PM~17169793
> *post up them pics D :cheesy: , and congrats on the wins bro
> *


x2 !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 12 2010, 04:38 AM~17165945
> *Just a quick build. Candy manderine orange over silver flake base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta rep the fam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD PHIL!!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 12 2010, 04:13 PM~17169793
> *post up them pics D :cheesy: , and congrats on the wins bro
> *


CONGRATS D!!!!! AND LIKE JEFF SAID....POST THEM PICS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 11 2010, 05:10 AM~17155402
> *Bel Air is done. This is one shity kit, but its amt so go figure. I couldn't find and knockoffs so I used the chrome caps from the injector manifold. not the best but its done and on the shelf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phil
> *



That paintjob .....


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 12 2010, 10:38 AM~17165945
> *Just a quick build. Candy manderine orange over silver flake base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta rep the fam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DYNASTY MONTE MADNESS.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 12 2010, 05:19 PM~17170381
> *DYNASTY MONTE MADNESS.
> *


x 2....... love that color homie!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

its Es fault!, he started it with the baby blue 77 :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 12 2010, 08:14 PM~17171870
> *its Es fault!, he started it with the baby blue 77 :biggrin:
> *


its always my fault :dunno:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 12 2010, 01:38 AM~17165945
> *Just a quick build. Candy manderine orange over silver flake base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta rep the fam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: That 57's lookin' COLD too!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

HEY JEFF DID YOU FIND A BABYSITTER SO YOU CAN COME TO THE CINCY SHOW???


----------



## SlammdSonoma

400 pages of bullshit!








naw, j/k..keep it up guys..goin strong this long..cant die now! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 12 2010, 10:39 PM~17173489
> *HEY JEFF DID YOU FIND A BABYSITTER SO YOU CAN COME TO THE CINCY SHOW???
> *




no and i had to put up almost 500 for some bull shit :uh: and still not gonna be able to make it, i tried seein if erik would take my scheeit, but hes skurred lol


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 12 2010, 11:52 PM~17174434
> *no and i had to put up almost 500 for some bull  shit :uh:  and still not gonna be able to make it, i tried seein if erik would take my scheeit, but hes skurred lol
> *


scared  you may send them here and they stay in my collection.... possion is 9-10th of the law correct :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 13 2010, 06:06 PM~17181187
> *scared you may send them her and they stay on my collection.... possion is 9-10th of the law correct  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 very true!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 13 2010, 06:06 PM~17181187
> *scared  you may send them here and they stay in my collection.... possion is 9-10th of the law correct  :biggrin:
> *







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



dont be scurred E, i told you, lowrider class........... if i finish higher then you, ill get you some shit from scaledreams  


tomorrow is the last day foo, so let me know


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

got this done for the weekend........


OHIO HUSTLER</span>

<img src=\'http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh174/93fullsize/my%20models/67IMPALAPROJECT018.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

REPPIN <span style=\'color:red\'>DYNASTY











MORE PICS IN MY THREAD! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 13 2010, 08:16 PM~17184800
> *got this done for the weekend........
> OHIO HUSTLER</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh174/93fullsize/my%20models/67IMPALAPROJECT018.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> REPPIN <span style=\'color:red\'>DYNASTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE PICS IN MY THREAD! :biggrin:
> *


came out clean bro!! got u a sign from trndsetta i take it?! looks good!


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 13 2010, 07:07 PM~17181789
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> dont be scurred E, i told you, lowrider class........... if i finish higher then you, ill get you some shit from scaledreams
> tomorrow is the last day foo, so let me know
> *


if i gonna go for the whole show, witch i will no tomorrow if i can do. i will take them...cool i may have to work part of the day.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 13 2010, 11:16 PM~17184800
> *got this done for the weekend........
> OHIO HUSTLER</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh174/93fullsize/my%20models/67IMPALAPROJECT018.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> REPPIN <span style=\'color:red\'>DYNASTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE PICS IN MY THREAD! :biggrin:
> *


bad ass man, cant wait to see it


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 13 2010, 11:19 PM~17184834
> *came out clean bro!! got u a sign from trndsetta i take it?! looks good!
> *


THANKS HOMIE!! YEA AND THE DECALS TOO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 13 2010, 11:24 PM~17184894
> *bad ass man, cant wait to see it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Sweet !!!


----------



## darkside customs

Looks really good Frank!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 13 2010, 11:16 PM~17184800
> *got this done for the weekend........
> OHIO HUSTLER</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh174/93fullsize/my%20models/67IMPALAPROJECT018.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> REPPIN <span style=\'color:red\'>DYNASTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE PICS IN MY THREAD! :biggrin:
> *





looks sick as fawk frank :cheesy:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

THANKS ALOT FAM!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 14 2010, 04:58 PM~17192572
> *THANKS ALOT FAM!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Very nice Homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 14 2010, 05:16 AM~17184800
> *got this done for the weekend........
> OHIO HUSTLER</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh174/93fullsize/my%20models/67IMPALAPROJECT018.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> REPPIN <span style=\'color:red\'>DYNASTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE PICS IN MY THREAD! :biggrin:
> *



Bad Ass Bro.....


----------



## gseeds

:wow: your club is turning out so great looking cars !!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice 67 !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

*WE STAY PUTTIN DOWN MY NIKKAS!!*


----------



## Trendsetta 68

BELIEVE IT !!!


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:cheesy:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

THANKS FOR THE COMPS EASTSIDE, DJ ROY, AND GSEEDS!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 14 2010, 06:55 PM~17193243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE STAY PUTTIN DOWN MY NIKKAS!!
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS..............................MAYNE!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

:thumbsup: puttin it down fella's


----------



## SlammdSonoma

anyone know what a truck looks like??


awesome lookin build guys


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## SlammdSonoma

thank you blu... :biggrin: 

sweetness, .... are the doors open on it?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 14 2010, 10:09 PM~17195179
> *anyone know what a truck looks like??
> awesome lookin build guys
> *






that one lowrider in your thread, and little Ds dually even out  and one of these days, ill get my dually in some primer :cheesy:  


we all could ask you the same..................... you know what lowrider is?


----------



## ptman2002

looks like alot of dually projects going on. i have 2 crew cab chevys and a crew cab f350 square body. i have a special project coming soon. anyone have a set of pete wheels or other semi wheels they can hook me up with????


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 14 2010, 04:55 PM~17193243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE STAY PUTTIN DOWN MY NIKKAS!!
> *


man all your builds look good. keep up the great work. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 15 2010, 12:55 AM~17193243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE STAY PUTTIN DOWN MY NIKKAS!!
> *



NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

okay... with all due respect, to both dynasty, cmbi, both threads club related and this forum,

slammdsonoma, watch your mouth!! 

i dont know or care what beefs you may or may not have with these guys, but you ARE representing a club!! and your not only making an ass of yourself, but the club too! if you have beef with someone, take it up with them cause quite frankly, im tired of seeing shit like this and i am positive so is everyone else! and alot of guys arent coming on here anymore due to this!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 15 2010, 12:48 PM~17200978
> *okay...  with all due respect, to both dynasty, cmbi, both threads club related and this forum,
> 
> slammdsonoma, watch your mouth!!
> 
> i dont know or care what beefs you may or may not have with these guys, but you ARE representing a club!!  and your not only making an ass of yourself, but the club too!]  if you have beef with someone, take it up with them cause quite frankly, im tired of seeing shit like this and i am positive so is everyone else! and alot of guess arent coming on here anymore due to this!
> *


 :wow:  I AGREE WITH YA LINC!!


----------



## ptman2002

well guys here is a sneek peak at the new project. any ideas? im not telling until its done, then i will show all the pics. but you my club buds see it first.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 15 2010, 12:48 PM~17200978
> *okay...  with all due respect, to both dynasty, cmbi, both threads club related and this forum,
> 
> slammdsonoma, watch your mouth!!
> 
> i dont know or care what beefs you may or may not have with these guys, but you ARE representing a club!!  and your not only making an ass of yourself, but the club too!  if you have beef with someone, take it up with them cause quite frankly, im tired of seeing shit like this and i am positive so is everyone else! and alot of guys arent coming on here anymore due to this!
> *





:biggrin: need i say more :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Apr 15 2010, 02:34 PM~17201944
> *well guys here is a sneek peak at the new project.  any ideas?  im not telling until its done,  then i will show all the pics. but you my club buds see it first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






its a ford of some sorts :biggrin: lightning maybe? expo?


----------



## Linc

is it.....


something with rig wheels!?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 15 2010, 05:38 AM~17199392
> *man all your builds look good. keep up the great work. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 15 2010, 02:49 PM~17202060
> *is it.....
> something with rig wheels!?
> *




or a quad cab hilux dually :cheesy: , but them wheels wells look to big for a hilux tho......................................... any other ideahs? this is gonna drive me nutz till i see the real deal :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

if yall wanna make it a big deal, then go ahead..i was just askin if yall build trucks. I wasnt doing anything towards anyone person.. as far as i know, im cool with everyone here. I wasnt doing it to disrespect Dynasty or even CMBI. I cant believe i cant ask a simple fucking question and everyone gets bent the fuck outta shape. You fools need to calm the fuck down and take a question for what it is..and NOT what its aiming towards in YOUR minds.

As for lowriders, do i know what one looks like, yeah i do..do i build em? naaa, too many of ya build those anyways for mine to even contend in being a lowrider...

In any case..as i was sayin..nice builds guys..til it got interrupted.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 15 2010, 01:24 PM~17202954
> *if yall wanna make it a big deal, then go ahead..i was just askin if yall build trucks.  I wasnt doing anything towards anyone person.. as far as i know, im cool with everyone here.  I wasnt doing it to disrespect Dynasty or even CMBI.  I cant believe i cant ask a simple fucking question and everyone gets bent the fuck outta shape.  You fools need to calm the fuck down and take a question for what it is..and NOT what its aiming towards in YOUR minds.
> 
> As for lowriders, do i know what one looks like, yeah i do..do i build em?  naaa, too many of ya build those anyways for mine to even contend in being a lowrider...
> 
> In any case..as i was sayin..nice builds guys..til it got interrupted.
> *



PM returned! check it! and check yourself! "BROTHER"!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 15 2010, 04:24 PM~17202954
> *if yall wanna make it a big deal, then go ahead..i was just askin if yall build trucks.  I wasnt doing anything towards anyone person.. as far as i know, im cool with everyone here.  I wasnt doing it to disrespect Dynasty or even CMBI.  I cant believe i cant ask a simple fucking question and everyone gets bent the fuck outta shape.  You fools need to calm the fuck down and take a question for what it is..and NOT what its aiming towards in YOUR minds.
> 
> As for lowriders, do i know what one looks like, yeah i do..do i build em?  naaa, too many of ya build those anyways for mine to even contend in being a lowrider...
> 
> In any case..as i was sayin..nice builds guys..til it got interrupted.
> *





this is what gets me right here, but you dont see none of us jumpin down your back about buildin one right  

we all have different tastes and styles, some do truck, and some dont, but then again, thats why we have guys like matt aka chevyguy, hock, pt, and guys like that that get down and dirty on trucks, and to me, thats cool, because with all of our members, we cover alot of ground, with the TRUCKS and with lowriders  


so with all that bein said...................... keep doin what yoru doin DYNASTY, holdin it down.....................


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dynasty .......


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 15 2010, 05:18 PM~17203490
> *Dynasty .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Jeff, if i was even attempting to jump on any of the guys in Dynasty, i know that would be a mistake, hell i know all of em. Its cool the club has that variety out there, i just wanted to see a truck or somethin was all...

let the big D roll on...


----------



## grimreaper69

Umm, yeah, this is why I keep my mouth shut. I ain't tryin to piss no one off, intentional or not. For the most part I keep my comments and critisizm to myself. So that makes one out of how many members on this forum? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 15 2010, 05:30 PM~17203591
> *Jeff, if i was even attempting to jump on any of the guys in Dynasty, i know that would be a mistake, hell i know all of em.  Its cool the club has that variety out there, i just wanted to see a truck or somethin was all...
> 
> let the big D roll on...
> *




oh i know, ijust wanted you to see what you posted is all, because alot of feel the same way, we all have our nitches,and we do what we do, and you have your nitch and you do what you do, but we dont pull your card about buildin lowriders  


so what was said was said,and given our past, i shoulda got pissed, but i didnt  


so it is what it is,and you do you, and we do us  

we all need to chill out and just build,no matter what it is  

if i wanna build a shoping cart, ima build me a shopping cart lol, and i dont give a scheeeit what anyone thinks,because its goin on myshelf  




HOLDIN IT DOWN FOR THE EASTCOAST


----------



## [email protected]

got someoutside time with part of my promo collection  

still gotta do the 80 MC and then its onto the elcos


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Apr 15 2010, 01:34 PM~17201944
> *well guys here is a sneek peak at the new project.  any ideas?  im not telling until its done,  then i will show all the pics. but you my club buds see it first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


single cab chevy dually?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 15 2010, 06:39 PM~17204234
> *single cab chevy dually?
> *





nah, theres 4 doors if ya look close


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt+Apr 15 2010, 06:39 PM~17204234-->
> 
> 
> 
> single cab chevy dually?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <[email protected]_@Apr 15 2010, 06:43 PM~17204283
> *nah, theres 4 doors if ya look close
> *


  

I'm thinkin SOME kind of Aoshima. The bumper mounts look like they're from a Hilux, but I agree with Jeff, the fenders look to big to be a Hilux.


----------



## darkside customs

What up ya'll?!?! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 14 2010, 09:18 PM~17195281
> *thank you blu... :biggrin:
> 
> sweetness, .... are the doors open on it?
> *


ja :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

SICK WORK :thumbsup: 
have one in the works too :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 15 2010, 05:10 PM~17203993
> *oh i know, ijust wanted you to see what you posted is all, because alot of feel the same way, we all have our nitches,and we do what we do, and you have your nitch and you do what you do, but we dont pull your card about buildin lowriders
> so what was said was said,and given our past, i shoulda got pissed, but i didnt
> so it is what it is,and you do you, and we do us
> 
> we all need to chill out and just build,no matter what it is
> 
> if i wanna build a shoping cart, ima build me a shopping cart lol, and i dont give a scheeeit what anyone thinks,because its goin on myshelf
> HOLDIN IT DOWN FOR THE EASTCOAST
> *


:h5:  :thumbsup: :biggrin: hmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Project59

I'd like to take a quick second to apologize to all Dynasty members for whats gone down with in your thread today! I have sent out pm's to my family members in hopes to squash this quickly! As always looking better then ever in here guy's keep up the great work!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Apr 15 2010, 07:18 PM~17205238
> *I'd like to take a quick second to apologize to all Dynasty members for whats gone down with in your thread today! I have sent out pm's to my family members in hopes to squash this quickly! As always looking better then ever in here guy's keep up the great work!
> *




Thats real . 

Thanx homie and same goes to your club as well.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Apr 16 2010, 02:17 AM~17205219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SICK WORK :thumbsup:
> have one in the works too :biggrin:
> *



GREAT LINE UP 

LOVE THEM ALL....


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 15 2010, 06:35 PM~17204198
> *got someoutside time with part of my promo collection
> 
> still gotta do the 80 MC and then its onto the elcos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 DAMN IS THIS ALL YOU BUILD IS PROMOS??? HAHAHA JK JK MR. PRESIDENT!!!!! THOSE ARE TIGHT AS FUCK HOME BOI!!!! I NEED ME SOME TRAINING DAY MONTES!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 15 2010, 08:56 PM~17205596
> *Thats real .
> 
> Thanx homie and same goes to your  club as well.
> 
> *



X2


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Apr 15 2010, 05:17 PM~17205219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SICK WORK :thumbsup:
> have one in the works too :biggrin:
> *


good lookin line up here!! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Apr 15 2010, 08:18 PM~17205238
> *I'd like to take a quick second to apologize to all Dynasty members for whats gone down with in your thread today! I have sent out pm's to my family members in hopes to squash this quickly! As always looking better then ever in here guy's keep up the great work!
> *


----------



## [email protected]

thanks fellas :biggrin: 


and frank, yea as of late they all been promos  to me there fun and quick, i like um and it fits my schedule right now ya know, shit you know all about havein the kid runnin around lol


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 15 2010, 06:52 PM~17206127
> *
> *


honestly.... im not gettin it, maybe its bad blood or sumthin?! but i didnt see it in a bad way, jus givin shit like" haha i build trucks can you" to "well i build lowriders, can you" -- not tryin to stir up nuthin at all, jus sayin i wasnt offended but big props 2 u for the apology! now lets just build! lowriders and trucks! or lowrider trucks :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 15 2010, 06:54 PM~17206149
> *thanks fellas :biggrin:
> and frank, yea as of late they all been promos   to me there fun and quick, i like um and it fits my schedule right now ya know, shit you know all about havein the kid runnin around lol
> *


whats up with ur frame work big dog?! i heard some ass hole was supposed 2 help u out!! LOL

i still havnt forgot yah!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 15 2010, 09:57 PM~17206182
> *honestly.... im not gettin it, maybe its bad blood or sumthin?! but i didnt see it in a bad way, jus givin shit like" haha i build trucks can you" to "well i build lowriders, can you" -- not tryin to stir up nuthin at all, jus sayin i wasnt offended but big props 2 u for the apology! now lets just build! lowriders and trucks! or lowrider trucks  :biggrin:
> *






nah, thats what i said, i SHOULDA GOT PISSED, BUT I DIDNT  

it is what it is, and in the end, we are all gonna build what we wanna build ya know  

i just like to see us all building something, as long as its clean and to the point


----------



## jimbo

Shopping cart buildoff??? :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## badgas

JEFF HOW DO U GET TO THE M.C.B.A. SITE.


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Apr 15 2010, 10:09 PM~17206322
> *JEFF HOW DO U GET TO THE M.C.B.A. SITE.
> *


i told him.  nice montes jeff.


----------



## badgas

> _Originally posted by badgas+Apr 15 2010, 10:09 PM~17206322-->
> 
> 
> 
> JEFF HOW DO U GET TO THE M.C.B.A. SITE.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-modelsbyroni_@Apr 15 2010, 10:15 PM~17206396
> *i told him.   nice montes jeff.
> *


IT DIDN'T WORK BIG DOG.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 15 2010, 09:58 PM~17206190
> *whats up with ur frame work big dog?! i heard some ass hole was supposed 2 help u out!! LOL
> 
> i still havnt forgot yah!!
> *





i tested out bendin some shit up, but i gotta make me a outline first and go from there  

and i wanna finish off these couple builds first and then its all on the truck........................... i promise


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo+Apr 15 2010, 10:08 PM~17206313-->
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping cart buildoff???  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol im down :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-modelsbyroni_@Apr 15 2010, 10:15 PM~17206396
> *i told him.   nice montes jeff.
> *




thanks bro


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Apr 15 2010, 10:17 PM~17206418
> *IT DIDN'T WORK BIG DOG.
> *





i dont know D, my name got pulled from that site a little while back


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 15 2010, 09:54 PM~17206149
> *thanks fellas :biggrin:
> and frank, yea as of late they all been promos   to me there fun and quick, i like um and it fits my schedule right now ya know, shit you know all about havein the kid runnin around lol
> *


I UNDERSTAND HOMIE!!!! I JUST GIVING YOU SHIT!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 15 2010, 10:30 PM~17206575
> *I UNDERSTAND HOMIE!!!!  I JUST GIVING YOU SHIT!!
> *





oh i know bro, its all good  



so how bout them skins this year :cheesy: 
































oh wait.........




































your a philly fan...................... that sucks lol


and wait..................
























wait for it























i know................... half my squad is gettin traded or locked up lol so im not looking forward to football this year lol


----------



## [email protected]

hey................. just a thought, but how many homies would be down with a dynasty parts box pass?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 15 2010, 10:42 PM~17206732
> *oh i know bro, its all good
> so how bout them skins this year :cheesy:
> oh wait.........
> your a philly fan...................... that sucks lol
> and wait..................
> wait for it
> i know................... half my squad is gettin traded or locked up lol  so im not looking forward to football this year lol
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 15 2010, 10:56 PM~17206891
> *:twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thought you would like that scheeeit!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 15 2010, 10:55 PM~17206886
> *hey................. just a thought, but how many homies would be down with a dynasty parts box pass?
> *





anyone?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 16 2010, 09:24 AM~17210802
> *anyone?
> *



:dunno:


----------



## [email protected]

dynasty parts box pass  

i would start, take a box, throw like 3 to 5 model related spare parts, tools, things you would need to build something or use, ( blades, hinge material, just a bunch of misc. stuff, and i would send it to the next person on the list, then that person gets to pull 3 parts of anything they need from the box (but only 3 things) and they add 5 things and send to the next person on the list


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 16 2010, 09:38 AM~17210877
> *dynasty parts box pass
> 
> i would start, take a box, throw like 3 to 5 model related spare parts, tools, things you would need to build something or use, ( blades, hinge material, just a bunch of misc. stuff, and i would send it to the next person on the list, then that person gets to pull 3 parts of anything they need from the box (but only 3 things) and they add 5 things and send to the next person on the list
> *


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 16 2010, 10:38 AM~17210877
> *dynasty parts box pass
> 
> i would start, take a box, throw like 3 to 5 model related spare parts, tools, things you would need to build something or use, ( blades, hinge material, just a bunch of misc. stuff, and i would send it to the next person on the list, then that person gets to pull 3 parts of anything they need from the box (but only 3 things) and they add 5 things and send to the next person on the list
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 16 2010, 04:08 PM~17214994
> *:thumbsup:
> *


sounds cool, but thats alot of shipping to keep paying for to throw around a parts box over and over! that would suck to have it get lost in the mail!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Was there a final list for those going to the Cincinnati Challenge tomorrow?



:dunno:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 16 2010, 07:44 PM~17215285
> *Was there a final list for those going to the Cincinnati Challenge tomorrow?
> :dunno:
> *


i Know myself, 93fullsize and chris miner will be there


----------



## darkside customs

Getting there with the interior for the 66 Beetle


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 16 2010, 07:32 PM~17215203
> *sounds cool, but thats alot of shipping to keep paying for to throw around a parts box over and over! that would suck to have it get lost in the mail!
> *





ehh shipping would only be 5-6 bucks maybe, its not like we're sendin kits back an fourth ya know, and delivery confirmation is the scheeeit  never had anything lost with in on my package (no **** :biggrin: )

but if cats dont wanna do it ? thats cool, it was just an ideah, and looking for feed back right now ya know


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 16 2010, 08:52 PM~17215794
> *Getting there with the interior for the 66 Beetle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





love that color combo J  looks real good!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 16 2010, 07:44 PM~17215285
> *Was there a final list for those going to the Cincinnati Challenge tomorrow?
> :dunno:
> *






i wish i coulda went!

but who ever goes, keep an eye out for a cheap elco promo for me


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 16 2010, 07:55 PM~17215368
> *i Know myself, 93fullsize and chris miner will be there
> *


IM PACKING MY SHIT UP NOW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 16 2010, 10:15 PM~17216467
> *IM PACKING MY SHIT UP NOW!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## MKD904

Interior looks great darkside..


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Apr 16 2010, 06:54 PM~17216294-->
> 
> 
> 
> love that color combo J   looks real good!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jeff
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MKD904_@Apr 16 2010, 08:33 PM~17217076
> *Interior looks great darkside..
> *


Thanks Mike, I appreciate it


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 16 2010, 08:52 PM~17215794
> *Getting there with the interior for the 66 Beetle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE COLOR COMBO IS NICE JAMES!!!


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks Frank. Hoping to have the interior finished by the end of the weekend so I can start on the motor.


----------



## regalistic

My line up for the Cincy Challenge tomorrow...... "DYNASTY" REPPIN'


----------



## danny chawps

> My line up for the Cincy Challenge tomorrow...... "DYNASTY" REPPIN'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn man i like the wagon :cheesy: how much shipped :happysad: :biggrin: serio :wow:


----------



## chevyguy97

builds look good guys. repp it hard regalistic, your builds look good man.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 17 2010, 07:56 AM~17218262
> *My line up for the Cincy Challenge tomorrow...... "DYNASTY" REPPIN'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Good luck bro  

They all look GREAT....


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:wave: IM OFF TOO THE CINCY SHOW!!! SEE YOU GUYS THERE THAT ARE GOING!!! :wave: 





DYNASTY REPPIN!!!!![/COLOR]


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 17 2010, 01:56 AM~17218262
> *My line up for the Cincy Challenge tomorrow...... "DYNASTY" REPPIN'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:wow: wish my shit coulda made it


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 17 2010, 05:02 AM~17219460
> *:wave: IM OFF TOO THE CINCY SHOW!!! SEE YOU GUYS THERE THAT ARE GOING!!! :wave:
> DYNASTY REPPIN!!!!![/COLOR]
> *



GOOD LUCK 93!!! Try to get some pix if you can... :happysad:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 16 2010, 11:56 PM~17218262
> *My line up for the Cincy Challenge tomorrow...... "DYNASTY" REPPIN'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice rides.


----------



## regalistic

just back from the cincy and i was a dynasty sweep......... thanks to the homie Trendsetter :biggrin: Well deserving Bro. your paint kork too sick!!! and Congrats to 93FULLSIZE on gettin your ride shot for the mag!!!!............ i will get some pics up in a bit


----------



## regalistic

93fullsize, myself and trendstter









about to make a thread for the rest ov the pics...


----------



## DJ-ROY

Thats GREAT 

CONGRATS to the DYNASTY FAM....


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 17 2010, 04:12 PM~17222601
> *Thats GREAT
> 
> CONGRATS to the DYNASTY FAM....
> *


X2 Congrats fellas


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 17 2010, 01:56 AM~17218262
> *My line up for the Cincy Challenge tomorrow...... "DYNASTY" REPPIN'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice line up, I'll nnl pics up shortly, just got back from dinner, damn the west coast guys are hella crazy, but in a good way.


----------



## [email protected]

was there anyone else there with lowriders :biggrin: looks like that one table was nothin but dynasty :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 17 2010, 09:03 PM~17223296
> *was there anyone else there with lowriders :biggrin:  looks like that one table was nothin but dynasty :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah pretty much...lol chris miner had a couple and think there were like 2 other with a car apiece


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:h5: :thumbsup: LOL IT WAS ALL DYNASTY THERE!!! AND I KNEW IT WAS ALL OVER WHEN I SEEN TRENDSETTAS CARS THERE!!!!!!LOL BUT I GOT A SECOND PLACE WITH MY PETERBILT 377 AND I ALSO GOT 2 DIFFERENT CARS PHOTO SHOOTS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

Nice guys...I need to build somethin!

<--- new avi though


----------



## ptman2002

must be nice to have these shows to go to. sometimes i want to quit cause without shows to go to hear, its like building for no reason. but congrats on everything fellas!!!!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Apr 17 2010, 06:35 PM~17223562
> *must be nice to have these shows to go to. sometimes i want to quit cause without shows to go to hear,  its like building for no reason.  but congrats on everything fellas!!!!
> *


Building for yourself is plenty enough reason, and as long as your happy with your builds thats all that matters. Besides, all of us love seein the stuff you crank out!!


----------



## ptman2002

its tough sometimes being your own competition. lol ill never quit until there are no more models to buy. i have been building for myself for almost 20 yrs, and now building for the dynasty crew.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 17 2010, 09:02 PM~17224590
> *Building for yourself is plenty enough reason, and as long as your happy with your builds thats all that matters. Besides, all of us love seein the stuff you crank out!!
> *


x2 i dont give a fuck about shows


----------



## darkside customs

I know what you mean. I probably wont ever make it to a show again, but Im happy with my builds and I enjoy showing my builds here.


----------



## hocknberry

got some time 2 work on the frame, hopin it would be done but beer set in before i thought it would, so my towel is in for now!


----------



## [email protected]

looks good hock :cheesy:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 18 2010, 09:17 AM~17226307
> *looks good hock :cheesy:
> *


x2 very nice!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 17 2010, 09:19 PM~17223437
> *:h5:  :thumbsup: LOL  IT WAS ALL DYNASTY THERE!!!  AND I KNEW IT WAS ALL OVER WHEN I SEEN TRENDSETTAS CARS THERE!!!!!!LOL  BUT I GOT A SECOND PLACE WITH MY PETERBILT 377 AND I ALSO GOT 2 DIFFERENT CARS PHOTO SHOOTS!!! :biggrin:
> *




:0 congrats frank! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang homies I just got up after a 12 hour sleep ! 

I had a ball at the Cincinnati Challenge! It was a pleasure seein' Frank, Regalistic, and Chris at the show ! We owned the Lowrider table, I guess the message didn't get out that DYNASTY would be in the house ! :biggrin: 

Congrats to Frank on his Rig and photo shoot!

It's really kool to see all of the builds in person cause pics just don't do them Justice.

Regalistic came through with all of his builds and I especially loved that '60 Chevy wagon, sick bro ! And thanks for takin' pictures at the show! The Dynasty mug shot was kool ! :biggrin: 


I'm hopin' to see everyone @ the HMCA show May 1st here in Indy (it's a big show!) with alot of great vendors. Modelhaus reps are there, Time machine Resin's,and of course Scaledreams to name a few !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 18 2010, 09:45 AM~17226412
> *Dang homies I just got up after a 12 hour sleep !
> 
> I had a ball at the Cincinnati Challenge! It was a pleasure seein' Frank, Regalistic, and Chris  at the show ! We owned the Lowrider table, I guess the message didn't get out that DYNASTY would be in the house !  :biggrin:
> 
> Congrats to Frank on his Rig and photo shoot!
> 
> It's really kool to see all of the builds in person cause pics just don't do them Justice.
> 
> Regalistic came through with all of his builds and I especially loved that '60 Chevy wagon, sick bro ! And thanks for takin'  pictures at the show! The Dynasty mug shot was kool ! :biggrin:
> I'm hopin' to see everyone @ the HMCA show May 1st here in Indy (it's a big show!) with alot of great vendors. Modelhaus reps are there, Time machine Resin's,and of course Scaledreams to name a few !
> 
> *




i wish i could make it to this one to, but there isnt a show soon thats in the cards right now  so im keepin my book open for toledo this year, and the pittsburgh show as well  

so if you make it to toledo this year again tone, remember.............. i owe ya a beer or two


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 18 2010, 09:26 AM~17226348
> *:0  congrats frank! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks jeff....oh yea i seen a elky promo there...........45 bills


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 18 2010, 09:54 AM~17226448
> *thanks jeff....oh yea i seen a elky promo there...........45 bills
> *


 :angry: 

i have a feeling im not gonna find any of them cheap either


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 18 2010, 01:39 AM~17225673
> *got some time 2 work on the frame, hopin it would be done but beer set in before i thought it would, so my towel is in for now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Works lookin' good bro! Keep us posted !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 18 2010, 09:45 AM~17226412
> *Dang homies I just got up after a 12 hour sleep !
> 
> I had a ball at the Cincinnati Challenge! It was a pleasure seein' Frank, Regalistic, and Chris  at the show ! We owned the Lowrider table, I guess the message didn't get out that DYNASTY would be in the house !  :biggrin:
> 
> Congrats to Frank on his Rig and photo shoot!
> 
> It's really kool to see all of the builds in person cause pics just don't do them Justice.
> 
> Regalistic came through with all of his builds and I especially loved that '60 Chevy wagon, sick bro ! And thanks for takin'  pictures at the show! The Dynasty mug shot was kool ! :biggrin:
> I'm hopin' to see everyone @ the HMCA show May 1st here in Indy (it's a big show!) with alot of great vendors. Modelhaus reps are there, Time machine Resin's,and of course Scaledreams to name a few !
> 
> *


well deserved sleep homie......with carring all those awards home!!!! lol it was great kicking it with you , Eric and Chris at the show  and i will be in INDY this year too!!!! and thanks on the props!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 18 2010, 09:00 AM~17226470
> *well deserved sleep homie......with carring all those awards home!!!!  lol it was great kicking it with you , Eric and Chris at the show   and i will be in INDY this year too!!!! and thanks on the props!!!
> *



ROFL ! :biggrin: 


Hope to see ya homie, maybe we could hit up BW3's for some wings @ lunch time! I hope the Jeff and Eric can make it too! Dynasty reppin' ! :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 18 2010, 10:18 AM~17226540
> *ROFL !  :biggrin:
> Hope to see ya homie, maybe we could hit up BW3's for some wings @ lunch time! I hope the Jeff and Eric can make it too! Dynasty reppin' ! :biggrin:
> *


already workin on ..... and yes some wings and beer would be a good idea


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 18 2010, 09:29 AM~17226589
> *already workin on ..... and yes some wings and beer would be a good idea
> *



:biggrin: here's a start.......


The wings ain't done yet ! :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

*¡sɹǝɥʇoɹq dn sʇɐɥʍ*


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 18 2010, 10:18 AM~17226540
> *ROFL !  :biggrin:
> Hope to see ya homie, maybe we could hit up BW3's for some wings @ lunch time! I hope the Jeff and Eric can make it too! Dynasty reppin' ! :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD BROTHER!!  



DYNASTY


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 18 2010, 08:54 AM~17226447
> *i wish i could make it to this one to, but there isnt a show soon thats in the cards right now   so im keepin my book open for toledo this year, and the pittsburgh show as well
> 
> so if you make it to toledo this year again tone, remember.............. i owe ya a beer or two
> *



it's all good homie ! hope to see ya there !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Look what I RAN ACROSS ON ANOTHER BOARD................

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Model Message Board

"The next review and build by Bill and Len Carsner :


will be unveiled on Tuesday night. We'll do our usual run down of the box contents and what you can expect from the kit, and a few days later we'll start the buildup in the "On the Workbench" forum. It's another jewel from Revell so you won't want to miss it." 

For a sneak peek, take a look at this package that was dropped on our steps: 












See you on Tuesday, 

Bill Coulter and Len Carsner 





NEW:My guess is the '62 Chevy! I hope !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 19 2010, 08:06 AM~17234646
> *Look what I RAN ACROSS ON ANOTHER BOARD................
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Model Message Board
> 
> "The next review and build by Bill and Len Carsner :
> 
> 
> will be unveiled on Tuesday night. We'll do our usual run down of the box contents and what you can expect from the kit, and a few days later we'll start the buildup in the "On the Workbench" forum. It's another jewel from Revell so you won't want to miss it."
> 
> For a sneak peek, take a look at this package that was dropped on our steps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you on Tuesday,
> 
> Bill Coulter and Len Carsner
> 
> NEW:My guess is the '62 Chevy! I hope !
> *







hno: hno: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :run: :run: :run: :drama:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 19 2010, 08:11 AM~17234846
> *hno:  hno:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :drama:
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 19 2010, 09:46 AM~17235010
> *
> 
> *





:yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

i think i would still rather see the 66 tho, but im not gonna bitch about the 6duece either :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

talked to ron bradley at nnl, he's a vendor and local club member, told me he will have the 66 impalas in about 2 weeks!!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 19 2010, 04:15 PM~17238108
> *talked to ron bradley at nnl, he's a vendor and local club member, told me he will have the 66 impalas in about 2 weeks!!!!!
> *


 :x: :drama: I DONT CARE WHAT COMES OUT FIRST......IM GETTING THEM BOTH :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 19 2010, 04:52 PM~17238474
> *:x:  :drama: I DONT CARE WHAT COMES OUT FIRST......IM GETTING THEM BOTH :biggrin:
> *






X-2 :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 19 2010, 05:11 PM~17239102
> *X-2 :biggrin:
> *


X3! Both are gonna get that Dynasty treatment! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

and you know this


----------



## jevries

I'm READY!! :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 19 2010, 04:52 PM~17238474
> *:x:  :drama: I DONT CARE WHAT COMES OUT FIRST......IM GETTING THEM BOTH :biggrin:
> *


damn straight, he said around $18 each so I'm taking $100 to next months meeting and coming home with as many as I can


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 20 2010, 02:52 AM~17244985
> *damn straight, he said around $18 each so I'm taking $100 to next months meeting and coming home with as many as I can
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

This is the cheapest Pre order I found
66 Imp - 14.09
62 Imp - 17.69
Shipping -5.89
2 kits - 7.79
3 kits - 9.20


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Apr 20 2010, 02:24 PM~17248044
> *This is the cheapest Pre order  I found
> 66 Imp - 14.09
> 62 Imp -  17.69
> Shipping -5.89
> 2 kits  - 7.79
> 3 kits  - 9.20
> *





what site bro?


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 20 2010, 01:07 PM~17248425
> *what site bro?
> *


 My bad

HOBBYLINC


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Apr 20 2010, 03:15 PM~17248501
> *My bad
> 
> HOBBYLINC
> *





:biggrin: THANKS BRO


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Hey homies just a thought.........


Which ever one comes out first, how about a build off? All clubs or just Dynasty or whoever wants to join.

June-August ? or August - Sept? or somethin' like that. :happysad: 

I know alot of us might be excited about somethin' new coming out, maybe these new kits could spark some sick builds. :dunno: 


I know I'm gonna love gettin' my hands on these kits, I already been lookin' at alot of '62 and '66 Imps on the 1:1 site gettin' ideas.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 20 2010, 04:24 PM~17249152
> *Hey homies just a thought.........
> Which ever one comes out first, how about a build off? All clubs or just Dynasty or whoever wants to join.
> 
> June-August ? or August - Sept? or somethin' like that. :happysad:
> 
> I know alot of us might be excited about somethin' new coming out, maybe these new kits could spark some sick builds.  :dunno:
> I know I'm gonna love gettin' my hands on these kits, I already been lookin' at alot of '62 and '66 Imps on the 1:1 site gettin' ideas.
> *


 :0 IM OUT UNLESS YOU BUILD WITH YOUR FEET.....THEN ILL HAVE A LIL BIT OF A CHANCE!!! 

JK HOMIE SOUNDS GOOD TO ME!!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 20 2010, 01:24 PM~17249152
> *Hey homies just a thought.........
> Which ever one comes out first, how about a build off? All clubs or just Dynasty or whoever wants to join.
> 
> June-August ? or August - Sept? or somethin' like that. :happysad:
> 
> I know alot of us might be excited about somethin' new coming out, maybe these new kits could spark some sick builds.  :dunno:
> I know I'm gonna love gettin' my hands on these kits, I already been lookin' at alot of '62 and '66 Imps on the 1:1 site gettin' ideas.
> *



:cheesy: I'M WIDDIT! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 20 2010, 10:24 PM~17249152
> *Hey homies just a thought.........
> Which ever one comes out first, how about a build off? All clubs or just Dynasty or whoever wants to join.
> 
> June-August ? or August - Sept? or somethin' like that. :happysad:
> 
> I know alot of us might be excited about somethin' new coming out, maybe these new kits could spark some sick builds.  :dunno:
> I know I'm gonna love gettin' my hands on these kits, I already been lookin' at alot of '62 and '66 Imps on the 1:1 site gettin' ideas.
> *



IMMA IN ...


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 20 2010, 01:24 PM~17249152
> *Hey homies just a thought.........
> Which ever one comes out first, how about a build off? All clubs or just Dynasty or whoever wants to join.
> 
> June-August ? or August - Sept? or somethin' like that. :happysad:
> 
> I know alot of us might be excited about somethin' new coming out, maybe these new kits could spark some sick builds.  :dunno:
> I know I'm gonna love gettin' my hands on these kits, I already been lookin' at alot of '62 and '66 Imps on the 1:1 site gettin' ideas.
> *


 :biggrin: sounds like somethin i might do?! :dunno:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 20 2010, 05:13 PM~17250166
> *:biggrin:  sounds like somethin i might do?!  :dunno:
> *


 me too


----------



## darkside customs

More in my thread....


----------



## regalistic

i down for a build off..........


and BUg looks sick DARKSIDE


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 20 2010, 06:28 PM~17250727
> *More in my thread....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sweeeeet !


----------



## [email protected]

i wanna welcome *CHRIS MINEER * to DYNASTY! :cheesy: 



welcome to the club bro, and i hope to see ya at one of the shows out this way  


and dont forget fellas, pittsburgh show in sept. i think, maybe some of you guys can swing threw the burgh for a day or two


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 20 2010, 04:24 PM~17249152
> *Hey homies just a thought.........
> Which ever one comes out first, how about a build off? All clubs or just Dynasty or whoever wants to join.
> 
> June-August ? or August - Sept? or somethin' like that. :happysad:
> 
> I know alot of us might be excited about somethin' new coming out, maybe these new kits could spark some sick builds.  :dunno:
> I know I'm gonna love gettin' my hands on these kits, I already been lookin' at alot of '62 and '66 Imps on the 1:1 site gettin' ideas.
> *





:biggrin: FO SHO :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

thanks i feel at home


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 20 2010, 10:01 PM~17252419
> *i wanna welcome CHRIS MINEER  to DYNASTY! :cheesy:
> welcome to the club bro, and i hope to see ya at one of the shows out this way
> and dont forget fellas, pittsburgh show in sept. i think, maybe some of you guys can swing threw the burgh for a day or two
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 20 2010, 07:02 PM~17252434
> *thanks i feel at home
> *


I hope all goes well bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 20 2010, 09:01 PM~17252419
> *i wanna welcome CHRIS MINEER  to DYNASTY! :cheesy:
> welcome to the club bro, and i hope to see ya at one of the shows out this way
> and dont forget fellas, pittsburgh show in sept. i think, maybe some of you guys can swing threw the burgh for a day or two
> *


Fasho.


----------



## [email protected]

oh yea............... you got wheels now :uh: :biggrin: so you can swing threw the burgh too :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 20 2010, 04:28 PM~17250727
> *More in my thread....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this turn out sick..


----------



## darkside customs

Welcome to Dynasty Chris....


----------



## chris mineer

thanks guys


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 20 2010, 07:01 PM~17252419
> *i wanna welcome CHRIS MINEER  to DYNASTY! :cheesy:
> welcome to the club bro, and i hope to see ya at one of the shows out this way
> and dont forget fellas, pittsburgh show in sept. i think, maybe some of you guys can swing threw the burgh for a day or two
> *


welcome to the fam. homie!
james... that bug is cool as hell! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

got my frame done on the dime for the mini truckin build off, pearl white base laid, still workin on her!!


----------



## [email protected]

:wow: :biggrin: sick frame work bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Welcome to the Fam homie !!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Dude that Dime is sick!!


----------



## regalistic

Welcome to the fam Chris. its good to have another DYNASTY member in the Nati!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

As promised they are starting a kit review on the '62 Impala !!!

Here's what I got so far from the site..................


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ View Thread ] 


Model Message Board

Revell 1962 Impala

Posted By: Len Carsner <[email protected]> (71.72.138.247) 
Date: Tuesday, 20 April 2010, at 11:07 p.m. 

Some of you guessed correctly that our next project is the 1962 Chevy Impala by Revell. I'll be building a street version while Bill, as usual, will be the optional race version. 



Here's what we know so far: 

1 - This kit is an Impala, not an Impala SS. To my knowledge this may be the first time a non-SS 62 Impala has been kitted (please correct me if I am wrong). 

2 - There is only drivetrain, the dual-quad 409 with a four speed. For small block fans, time to kit-bash with that 63 or 64 Impala you've got on the shelf. 

3 - This car has a bench seat rather than buckets. Buckets with a console were optional on the Impala, standard with the SS. 

4 - There are full wheel covers and "poverty" caps for the steel wheels. There are two extra wheels for the optional slicks. 

5 - There are no markings on the tires or slicks. There are four decals for the whitewall tires and two wider whitewall decasl for the slicks. 

6 - The decal sheet has all of the dash gages, side moldings, and emblems, plus the generic race markings. Something I don't recall ever seeing in a kit is a decal for the shift knob with the four speed shift pattern! 

7 - The silver areas on the front and rear bumper will need to be painted by the builder. 

8 - There are two sets of headers (street and race) for the 409 engine. There is also a stock dual snorkel air cleaner and an oval shaped unit that appears to mimic an aftermarket unit. 

9 - There are two exhaust systems - stock and racing (side outlet). 

10 - All parts are bagged with the exception of the decal sheet. 

Our buildups have already started, so we'll be updating you within a few days. Keep checking back for the latest info. 

I'll leave you with a few pictures of the box contents: 












































































































I wonder how long it will be before the lowrider version comes out !

NEW: Revell 1962 Impala


----------



## darkside customs

My lineup since joining Dynasty earlier this year....


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 20 2010, 08:45 PM~17254081
> *As promised they are starting a kit review on the '62 Impala !!!
> 
> Here's what I got so far from the site..................
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> [ View Thread ]
> Model Message Board
> 
> Revell 1962 Impala
> 
> Posted By: Len Carsner <[email protected]> (71.72.138.247)
> Date: Tuesday, 20 April 2010, at 11:07 p.m.
> 
> Some of you guessed correctly that our next project is the 1962 Chevy Impala by Revell. I'll be building a street version while Bill, as usual, will be the optional race version.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what we know so far:
> 
> 1 - This kit is an Impala, not an Impala SS. To my knowledge this may be the first time a non-SS 62 Impala has been kitted (please correct me if I am wrong).
> 
> 2 - There is only drivetrain, the dual-quad 409 with a four speed. For small block fans, time to kit-bash with that 63 or 64 Impala you've got on the shelf.
> 
> 3 - This car has a bench seat rather than buckets. Buckets with a console were optional on the Impala, standard with the SS.
> 
> 4 - There are full wheel covers and "poverty" caps for the steel wheels. There are two extra wheels for the optional slicks.
> 
> 5 - There are no markings on the tires or slicks. There are four decals for the whitewall tires and two wider whitewall decasl for the slicks.
> 
> 6 - The decal sheet has all of the dash gages, side moldings, and emblems, plus the generic race markings. Something I don't recall ever seeing in a kit is a decal for the shift knob with the four speed shift pattern!
> 
> 7 - The silver areas on the front and rear bumper will need to be painted by the builder.
> 
> 8 - There are two sets of headers (street and race) for the 409 engine. There is also a stock dual snorkel air cleaner and an oval shaped unit that appears to mimic an aftermarket unit.
> 
> 9 - There are two exhaust systems - stock and racing (side outlet).
> 
> 10 - All parts are bagged with the exception of the decal sheet.
> 
> Our buildups have already started, so we'll be updating you within a few days. Keep checking back for the latest info.
> 
> I'll leave you with a few pictures of the box contents:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how long it will be before the lowrider version comes out !
> 
> NEW: Revell 1962 Impala
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 OH FUCK YES!!!!!! IM GONNA TRY AND ORDER AS MANY OF THESE FUCKERS AS I CAN


----------



## regalistic

THANKS FOR THE UPDATES TONE..... keep them comin


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 20 2010, 11:45 PM~17254081
> *As promised they are starting a kit review on the '62 Impala !!!
> 
> Here's what I got so far from the site..................
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> [ View Thread ]
> Model Message Board
> 
> Revell 1962 Impala
> 
> Posted By: Len Carsner <[email protected]> (71.72.138.247)
> Date: Tuesday, 20 April 2010, at 11:07 p.m.
> 
> Some of you guessed correctly that our next project is the 1962 Chevy Impala by Revell. I'll be building a street version while Bill, as usual, will be the optional race version.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what we know so far:
> 
> 1 - This kit is an Impala, not an Impala SS. To my knowledge this may be the first time a non-SS 62 Impala has been kitted (please correct me if I am wrong).
> 
> 2 - There is only drivetrain, the dual-quad 409 with a four speed. For small block fans, time to kit-bash with that 63 or 64 Impala you've got on the shelf.
> 
> 3 - This car has a bench seat rather than buckets. Buckets with a console were optional on the Impala, standard with the SS.
> 
> 4 - There are full wheel covers and "poverty" caps for the steel wheels. There are two extra wheels for the optional slicks.
> 
> 5 - There are no markings on the tires or slicks. There are four decals for the whitewall tires and two wider whitewall decasl for the slicks.
> 
> 6 - The decal sheet has all of the dash gages, side moldings, and emblems, plus the generic race markings. Something I don't recall ever seeing in a kit is a decal for the shift knob with the four speed shift pattern!
> 
> 7 - The silver areas on the front and rear bumper will need to be painted by the builder.
> 
> 8 - There are two sets of headers (street and race) for the 409 engine. There is also a stock dual snorkel air cleaner and an oval shaped unit that appears to mimic an aftermarket unit.
> 
> 9 - There are two exhaust systems - stock and racing (side outlet).
> 
> 10 - All parts are bagged with the exception of the decal sheet.
> 
> Our buildups have already started, so we'll be updating you within a few days. Keep checking back for the latest info.
> 
> I'll leave you with a few pictures of the box contents:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how long it will be before the lowrider version comes out !
> 
> NEW: Revell 1962 Impala
> 
> *






this bitch is goin up in 3 i know that much  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 20 2010, 11:46 PM~17254093
> *My lineup since joining Dynasty earlier this year....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






 nice line up foo :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 20 2010, 08:45 PM~17254081
> *As promised they are starting a kit review on the '62 Impala !!!
> 
> Here's what I got so far from the site..................
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> [ View Thread ]
> Model Message Board
> 
> Revell 1962 Impala
> 
> Posted By: Len Carsner <[email protected]> (71.72.138.247)
> Date: Tuesday, 20 April 2010, at 11:07 p.m.
> 
> Some of you guessed correctly that our next project is the 1962 Chevy Impala by Revell. I'll be building a street version while Bill, as usual, will be the optional race version.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what we know so far:
> 
> 1 - This kit is an Impala, not an Impala SS. To my knowledge this may be the first time a non-SS 62 Impala has been kitted (please correct me if I am wrong).
> 
> 2 - There is only drivetrain, the dual-quad 409 with a four speed. For small block fans, time to kit-bash with that 63 or 64 Impala you've got on the shelf.
> 
> 3 - This car has a bench seat rather than buckets. Buckets with a console were optional on the Impala, standard with the SS.
> 
> 4 - There are full wheel covers and "poverty" caps for the steel wheels. There are two extra wheels for the optional slicks.
> 
> 5 - There are no markings on the tires or slicks. There are four decals for the whitewall tires and two wider whitewall decasl for the slicks.
> 
> 6 - The decal sheet has all of the dash gages, side moldings, and emblems, plus the generic race markings. Something I don't recall ever seeing in a kit is a decal for the shift knob with the four speed shift pattern!
> 
> 7 - The silver areas on the front and rear bumper will need to be painted by the builder.
> 
> 8 - There are two sets of headers (street and race) for the 409 engine. There is also a stock dual snorkel air cleaner and an oval shaped unit that appears to mimic an aftermarket unit.
> 
> 9 - There are two exhaust systems - stock and racing (side outlet).
> 
> 10 - All parts are bagged with the exception of the decal sheet.
> 
> Our buildups have already started, so we'll be updating you within a few days. Keep checking back for the latest info.
> 
> I'll leave you with a few pictures of the box contents:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how long it will be before the lowrider version comes out !
> 
> NEW: Revell 1962 Impala
> 
> *


about damn time!! but i have built a few 62 converts with a 63/64 hard top on it! its cool the kit came out, but im aimin 4 the 66 impala!! , now should come the 68 and 69!! and we need to start somethin big now, lets get the cutty kit goin already!!
they teased with it, lets make it happen!!!! what can we do?! :dunno:


----------



## darkside customs

Not sure which route I wanna go, but this is my next project Im gonna be working on. Leaning more towards the muscle/street look.


----------



## chris mineer

thanks guys and that 62 is sic


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 21 2010, 01:28 AM~17250727
> *More in my thread....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This is nice ....  

And welcome to tha D Chris M.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 20 2010, 08:01 PM~17252419
> *i wanna welcome CHRIS MINEER  to DYNASTY! :cheesy:
> welcome to the club bro, and i hope to see ya at one of the shows out this way
> and dont forget fellas, pittsburgh show in sept. i think, maybe some of you guys can swing threw the burgh for a day or two
> *


welcome to the club bro.
HOCK that frame is sick man, your killing me. lol


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 20 2010, 10:37 PM~17254760
> *Not sure which route I wanna go, but this is my next project Im gonna be working on. Leaning more towards the muscle/street look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man the way it looks in the first pic, i think looks gangster as hell, but i like the big wheels onit also, so either way ya go,it's going to be cool.
and that bug came out nice, i likes


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Welcome to the fam Chris.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 20 2010, 11:37 PM~17254760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



My choice.......................just my .02!


All look good though.


----------



## danny chawps

:0 :0 :0


----------



## ptman2002

whats up fellas?? welcome to the club CHRIS!!! here are a few new pics for representation of the CLUBs quality in builds. check my thread for alot more pics.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Apr 21 2010, 02:39 PM~17259355
> *whats up fellas??  welcome to the club CHRIS!!!  here are a few new pics for representation of the CLUBs quality in builds.  check my thread for alot more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!!!! THAT TRAILER IS TIGHT!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

X-2 :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Apr 21 2010, 01:39 PM~17259355
> *whats up fellas??  welcome to the club CHRIS!!!  here are a few new pics for representation of the CLUBs quality in builds.  check my thread for alot more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: SICK !!!!!!!


----------



## ptman2002

im not sure it was worth the cost to build the trailer but its something different. thanks.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Progress......................












More pics in my post folder.


----------



## chris mineer

thanks guys and thats 4 door is sic


----------



## ptman2002

it was inspired by yours man. TREND ---- your paint work is off the charts man.!!!


----------



## chris mineer

thanks


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Apr 21 2010, 03:33 PM~17260396
> *it was inspired by yours man.  TREND  ----  your paint work is off the charts man.!!!
> *


thanx bro !


----------



## regalistic

nice monte!!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 21 2010, 10:20 PM~17260259
> *Progress......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my post folder.
> 
> *



:wow: :wow:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 21 2010, 04:20 PM~17260259
> *Progress......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my post folder.
> 
> *


DAMN T!!!! :0 IM GONNA HAVE TO BRING A CAR TO THE INDY SHOW SO IT CAN GET THAT DYNASTY TRENDSETTA TREATMENT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Bout time you your hustle on with that Monte. Looks sick T!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 21 2010, 06:09 PM~17261991
> *DAMN T!!!! :0  IM GONNA HAVE TO BRING A CAR TO THE INDY SHOW SO IT CAN GET THAT DYNASTY TRENDSETTA TREATMENT!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: I hope to see ya in Indy!







Thanx fellas !


----------



## chris mineer

that monte is sic


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 21 2010, 04:45 AM~17256545
> *welcome to the club bro.
> HOCK that frame is sick man, your killing me. lol
> *


thanks, but i aint tryin to kill yah, im tryin to fuckin catch up!! i got a spot on the roll pan that is fucking killing me!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Apr 21 2010, 11:39 AM~17259355
> *whats up fellas??  welcome to the club CHRIS!!!  here are a few new pics for representation of the CLUBs quality in builds.  check my thread for alot more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this truck is fuckin killer!!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 21 2010, 01:20 PM~17260259
> *Progress......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my post folder.
> 
> *


kick ass!! i just asked about this bad boy in ur thread too!! that came out way 2 fuckin sick!!! ur a beast big dog!!


----------



## sdkid

dam, havent posted anything here. heres what ive done lately. 
















what im currently working on


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Apr 21 2010, 10:19 PM~17264914
> *dam, havent posted anything here. heres what ive done lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what im currently working on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks good bro ! Those taillights look sick !


----------



## sdkid

thanks man. just wait till i really get into the build. right now im throwing out ideas at it


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 21 2010, 08:20 PM~17264933
> *looks good bro ! Those taillights look sick !
> *


x2 but french those bad boys in and ud be set!! awsome start!! flat black with some red/white scallops ur mini truckin rat rod would be killer!! :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 21 2010, 08:37 PM~17265240
> *x2 but french those bad boys in and ud be set!! awsome start!! flat black with some red/white scallops ur mini truckin rat rod would be killer!!  :biggrin:
> *


you mean make it so that the two pointy tailights look like they were molded into the truck?


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Apr 21 2010, 08:45 PM~17265400
> *you mean make it so that the two pointy tailights look like they were molded into the truck?
> *


yeszir!! basically cut a hole to bring the tails into the body, sand and mold to make the body work flush, its kind of a hot rod body mod but works with any style really! :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 21 2010, 08:49 PM~17265473
> *yeszir!! basically cut a hole to bring the tails into the body, sand and mold to make the body work flush, its kind of a hot rod body mod but works with any style really!  :biggrin:
> *


i know 2 styles. the one were its completely molded to the body and the one were the tailights are in a hole but poking out. which one you talking about? i think both look sick though


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Apr 21 2010, 07:50 PM~17265507
> *i know 2 styles. the one were its completely molded to the body and the one were the tailights are in a hole but poking out. which one you talking about? i think both look sick though
> *


I think the tail lights in the hole and poking out will look the sickest, just my opinion guys :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 21 2010, 08:58 PM~17265642
> *I think the tail lights in the hole and poking out will look the sickest, just my opinion guys :biggrin:
> *


yup, "in the hole but poking out" would be the way i think! would that be called "turtle heading or ground hogging" in a crude way?!lol :rofl:


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 21 2010, 09:41 PM~17266368
> *yup, "in the hole but poking out" would be the way i think! would that be called "turtle heading or ground hogging" in a crude way?!lol  :rofl:
> *


ground hogging, lol. now i know what to do tommorow. :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Apr 21 2010, 09:49 PM~17266491
> *ground hogging, lol. now i know what to do tommorow. :biggrin:
> *


umm i lied. lol, got a head start on one side. what do you guys think? does it need a bigger hole?


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Apr 21 2010, 10:21 PM~17266833
> *umm i lied. lol, got a head start on one side. what do you guys think? does it need a bigger hole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That looks CRAZY deadly SD!  Tiiiiiight.................


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Apr 22 2010, 07:21 AM~17266833
> *umm i lied. lol, got a head start on one side. what do you guys think? does it need a bigger hole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ptman2002

ok fellas see it here first!!!!! a look at the secret project. having to build a custom bed is the only option. hope it turns out well. so what do you all think?


----------



## FrameDragger

Where'd u get a newer ford cab bro :0 thats gonna b sick :wow:


----------



## ptman2002

its an ambulance kit. curbside resin. trying to make the bed match up now. may have to section the bed to raise the bed rails higher. it will also have to be wider too. then onto a custom interior and frame.


----------



## sdkid

thanks for the comments guy. ptman thats a fucken sick bed conversion you made. looks good man


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Next on the menu ........................












I added some styrene to enclose the window and make the roof line look more like a '73. 

It's gonna be a real mild custom. Next I gotta shave the body


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Apr 22 2010, 03:08 PM~17273026
> *its an ambulance kit.  curbside resin.  trying to make the bed match up now. may have to section the bed to raise the bed rails higher.  it will also have to be wider too.  then onto a custom interior and frame.
> *


Nver seen one of those resins before. Thats definately gonna b cool, I love layed out ford duallys :biggrin: cant wait to c more


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 23 2010, 12:10 AM~17273052
> *Next on the menu ........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added some styrene to enclose the window and make the roof line look more like a '73.
> 
> It's gonna be a real mild custom. Next I gotta shave the body
> 
> *



:0 CUSTOM 

ME LIKE


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Apr 22 2010, 06:08 PM~17273026
> *its an ambulance kit.  curbside resin.  trying to make the bed match up now. may have to section the bed to raise the bed rails higher.  it will also have to be wider too.  then onto a custom interior and frame.
> *



Is it from SSB Resin.


----------



## ptman2002

yes thats it.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Apr 22 2010, 07:06 PM~17273547
> *yes thats it.
> *



Thanks.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Apr 22 2010, 01:51 PM~17272293
> *ok fellas see it here first!!!!!  a look at the secret project.  having to build a custom bed is the only option.  hope it turns out well.  so what do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man!! i think u tore up a sick lookin paint job, u shoulda asked for an extra bed, i think i have a couple!! but the work goin on looks awsome!! good lookin start 4 sure!!


----------



## sdkid




----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Apr 21 2010, 11:39 AM~17259355
> *whats up fellas??  welcome to the club CHRIS!!!  here are a few new pics for representation of the CLUBs quality in builds.  check my thread for alot more pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



holy shit that badd ass.. i like the bright green... let me know how u did the pattern


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 22 2010, 06:10 PM~17273052
> *Next on the menu ........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added some styrene to enclose the window and make the roof line look more like a '73.
> 
> It's gonna be a real mild custom. Next I gotta shave the body
> 
> *


looks good, I did something like that a few years ago, now ima have to go dig it out and build it


----------



## gseeds

i sure this going to be cool, cant wait for this one !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

NICE WORK HERE FELLAS


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Apr 23 2010, 04:06 AM~17278098
> *NICE WORK HERE FELLAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good homie !


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Apr 23 2010, 11:06 AM~17278098
> *NICE WORK HERE FELLAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Good to see you building bro...


----------



## [email protected]

everyones shit is lookin real good! keep doin what your doin fam  :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

new plates.......................








for our use if anyone is interested, just right click and save . save to mirosoft or something simular and size to 1/2 inch wide by 1/4 inch tall. sorry I would send everyone some kool ish but my printer is outa ink right now :happysad: .


----------



## [email protected]

thanks tone  them are sick for sure :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 23 2010, 03:44 PM~17279230
> *Good to see you building bro...
> *


ALL TIME BRO...........BUT SLOW :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 23 2010, 05:48 PM~17279647
> *new plates.......................
> 
> for our use if anyone is interested, just right click and save . save to mirosoft or something simular and size to 1/2 inch wide by 1/4 inch tall. sorry I would send everyone some kool ish but my printer is outa ink right now  :happysad: .
> 
> *


Thanks bro 

SAVED..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

A little progress on new project................


Here's a pic showin' the side trim, door handles, and scripts shaved off.............
also I added a frenched antenna. The sail panel is simular to the '72-74 sail panels, all I did was fill it in with a piece of styrene and cut away the B-pillar.











here's a pic showin' the mildly custom taillight set up, the single top corner light will be the white back up light and the long bar at the bottom contains the brake and regular taillights........................











and another pic of it all opened up..................










Thanx for lookin'.


----------



## regalistic

hellz yeah bro..... and plates are sick


----------



## chris mineer

they all look good.. 

my 1st as member


----------



## modelsbyroni

VERY NICE START T. VERY NICE.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 23 2010, 08:28 PM~17284318
> *they all look good..
> 
> my 1st as member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's lookin' good bro !

I love the big spokes on it as well as the color !


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 23 2010, 05:41 PM~17284006
> *A little progress on new project................
> Here's a pic showin' the side trim, door handles, and scripts shaved off.............
> also I added a frenched antenna. The sail panel is simular to the '72-74 sail panels, all I did was fill it in with a piece of styrene and cut away the B-pillar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a pic showin' the mildly custom taillight set up, the single top corner light will be the white back up light and the long bar at the bottom contains the brake and regular taillights........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another pic of it all opened up..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin'.
> 
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 23 2010, 06:28 PM~17284318
> *they all look good..
> 
> my 1st as member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good, nice clean build like u'd see cruizin the streets!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 23 2010, 08:41 PM~17284006
> *A little progress on new project................
> Here's a pic showin' the side trim, door handles, and scripts shaved off.............
> also I added a frenched antenna. The sail panel is simular to the '72-74 sail panels, all I did was fill it in with a piece of styrene and cut away the B-pillar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a pic showin' the mildly custom taillight set up, the single top corner light will be the white back up light and the long bar at the bottom contains the brake and regular taillights........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another pic of it all opened up..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin'.
> 
> *


I LOVE THEM GLASS HOUSES......AND THIS ONE IS GONNA BE BADASS!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 23 2010, 09:28 PM~17284318
> *they all look good..
> 
> my 1st as member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  NICE CHRIS!!


----------



## hocknberry

dont know if any one saw the thread for the promo cars (a couple that were in LRB back in the day) for sale from SAUL, but i ended up buyin em, and they came in yesterday, so i got some more plastic 2 play with! :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

thanks guys i got the 1:1 truck just need wheels..


----------



## 06150xlt

NICE! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Tony, that Caprice is looking sick and Chris the truck came out really bad ass bro. Those rims look good on there


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 23 2010, 07:54 PM~17284995
> *dont know if any one saw the thread for the promo cars (a couple that were in LRB back in the day) for sale from SAUL, but i ended up buyin em, and they came in yesterday, so i got some more plastic 2 play with!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM sent :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

thanks


----------



## 06150xlt




----------



## 93FULLSIZE

WELL I GOT SOME MODELS PACKED UP AND READY FOR A LOCAL SHOW TODAY!!! LETS SEE IF I CAN REP DYNASTY TODAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 24 2010, 05:09 AM~17287429
> *WELL I GOT SOME MODELS PACKED UP AND READY FOR A LOCAL SHOW TODAY!!! LETS SEE IF I CAN REP DYNASTY  TODAY!!! :biggrin:
> *


hell yah, do us big and proud bro! and as always, TAKE LOTS OF PICS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 24 2010, 07:09 AM~17287429
> *WELL I GOT SOME MODELS PACKED UP AND READY FOR A LOCAL SHOW TODAY!!! LETS SEE IF I CAN REP DYNASTY  TODAY!!! :biggrin:
> *



Good luck homie !

I know the Dynasty Gods will be with you :biggrin: !

Hey get you a '66 Imp if they got 'em! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 24 2010, 08:09 AM~17287429
> *WELL I GOT SOME MODELS PACKED UP AND READY FOR A LOCAL SHOW TODAY!!! LETS SEE IF I CAN REP DYNASTY  TODAY!!! :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 23 2010, 09:28 PM~17284318
> *they all look good..
> 
> my 1st as member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I gotta start workin faster, you beat me to it. I was actually considering goin with those rims on mine. Guess I gotta go in a different direction now. :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 24 2010, 10:22 AM~17287888
> *I gotta start workin faster, you beat me to it. I was actually considering goin with those rims on mine. Guess I gotta go in a different direction now.  :biggrin:
> *


Chris..........trucks killer






grimreaper.......... aint gotta change your wheels bro! think of how mant rides out there on the same chrome D's, go with what looks good and those look good.




Frank.............. best of luck at the show today, i am sure you will do well

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>DYNASTY</span>


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 24 2010, 03:28 AM~17284318
> *they all look good..
> 
> my 1st as member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice work bro.. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer

thanks guys.. their can bee more than 1 with these wheels..lol

frank goood luck


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

THANKS FELLAS!!! :biggrin: 

I JUST WANT TO SAY I REPPED DYNASTY PRETTY GOOD TODAY!!!! 1ST WITH MY 64...1ST WITH MY PETERBILT ....2ND WITH MY 90'S SILVERADO..... :biggrin: 

AND A BIGG CONGRATS TO MY BUDDY MODELSBYRONI!!!!!! HE TOOK HOME ALOTA HARDWARE TODAY TOO!!! :biggrin: 

ILL POST SOME PIXS LATER!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 24 2010, 09:38 AM~17287712
> *Good luck homie !
> 
> I know the Dynasty Gods will be with you  :biggrin: !
> 
> Hey get you a '66 Imp if they got 'em!  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS TONE!!! BUT NOOOOOO 66 IMPYS!!!


----------



## [email protected]

congrats frank....... post some pics of the hardware mayne! :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

hellz yeah man...congrats


----------



## chris mineer

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 24 2010, 06:27 PM~17290345
> *hellz yeah man...congrats
> *


x2


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 24 2010, 05:32 PM~17290126
> *THANKS FELLAS!!! :biggrin:
> 
> I JUST WANT TO SAY I REPPED DYNASTY PRETTY GOOD TODAY!!!! 1ST WITH MY 64...1ST WITH MY PETERBILT ....2ND WITH MY 90'S SILVERADO..... :biggrin:
> 
> AND A BIGG CONGRATS TO MY BUDDY MODELSBYRONI!!!!!!  HE TOOK HOME ALOTA HARDWARE TODAY TOO!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ILL POST SOME PIXS LATER!!!
> *



Thats whats up homie ! Dynasty representa !

Gongrats on the wins bro ! :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

congrats Frank!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

got the body flaked out in silver.....................












and here are the first set of patterns..................












now back to the bench :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

lookin good tony!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

^ X-2.................... looks good tone :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

THANKS FAM!!!!! AND ILL POST PIX OF THE HARDWARE IN A FEW!!!  



TONE THAT KLASS KLOWN IS TRING OUT BAD!!!!!!




~~~~DYNASTY~~~~


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 25 2010, 07:22 AM~17294252
> *got the body flaked out in silver.....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here are the first set of patterns..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now back to the bench  :biggrin:
> *


man youre fast


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:biggrin: 































*~~~DYNASTY~~~*


----------



## sdkid

congrats 93fullsize on the wins, rides look sick and i think you deserved those awards. and trendsetta68 that caprice is looking good


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

THANKS HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx Fellas !





Frank, great flicks ! Well deserved hardware homie ! Dynasty !


----------



## [email protected]

congrats frankie :biggrin: well diserved


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 25 2010, 12:59 PM~17296094
> *congrats frankie :biggrin:  well diserved
> *


X2 dogg! Nice work fellas!


----------



## [email protected]

:ninja: :sprint: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

:biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:h5: THANKS FELLAS :h5:


----------



## chevyguy97

hell yeah man way to go on the contest 93fullsize.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 25 2010, 07:46 PM~17299334
> *hell yeah man way to go on the contest 93fullsize.
> *


X2


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 24 2010, 06:32 PM~17290126
> *THANKS FELLAS!!! :biggrin:
> 
> I JUST WANT TO SAY I REPPED DYNASTY PRETTY GOOD TODAY!!!! 1ST WITH MY 64...1ST WITH MY PETERBILT ....2ND WITH MY 90'S SILVERADO..... :biggrin:
> 
> AND A BIGG CONGRATS TO MY BUDDY MODELSBYRONI!!!!!!  HE TOOK HOME ALOTA HARDWARE TODAY TOO!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ILL POST SOME PIXS LATER!!!
> *


HELL YEAH FRANK REPPED DYNASTY.  WAY TO GO. HAD FUN AS USUAL. :biggrin: GOT BACK AT 9:15 LAST NITE. GOOD LUCK IN INDY.


----------



## chris mineer

#2


----------



## caprice on dz

/\/\/\/\ swwwwwweeeeeeeeet


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 26 2010, 07:37 AM~17301871
> *#2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: .


----------



## chevyguy97

monty is lookn good, i likes


----------



## chris mineer

thanks guy ..


----------



## [email protected]

monte looks real good chris


----------



## dr[email protected]

http://lowdowncreations.proboards.com/inde...ead=1073&page=1




go and vote fellas  


and hit up the dynasty thread over there if ya can fellas


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 26 2010, 12:37 AM~17301871
> *#2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Like that !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Homie that Monte C is sick !


----------



## chris mineer

thanks drop&tony


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 25 2010, 10:37 PM~17301871
> *#2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats serious right there. Clean as fuck homie...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

P.S. don't forget a real big show this weekend in Indy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I wish I could enter but us local club members can't enter our own show ! :angry:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 26 2010, 01:30 PM~17303292
> *monte looks real good chris
> *


x-2


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Apr 25 2010, 11:53 PM~17300406
> *HELL YEAH FRANK REPPED DYNASTY.  WAY TO GO. HAD FUN AS USUAL. :biggrin: GOT BACK AT 9:15 LAST NITE. GOOD LUCK IN INDY.
> *


FUN LIKE ALWAYS JEROME!!!!!!! :biggrin: AND THANKS BROTHER!!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

MONTE C LOOKS GOOD CHRIS!!!  



> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 26 2010, 01:48 PM~17305587
> *P.S. don't forget a real big show this weekend in Indy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could enter but us local club members can't enter our own show !  :angry:
> 
> *


HEY BROTHER YOU HAVE A PM!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

A little more progress on Klass Klown ...............










More pics in my post folder.


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 26 2010, 12:54 PM~17307021
> *A little more progress on Klass Klown ...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my post folder.
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 26 2010, 09:54 PM~17307021
> *A little more progress on Klass Klown ...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my post folder.
> 
> *



:wow:


----------



## chevyguy97

that car is coming along nice, can't wait to see it all finished up.


----------



## chevyguy97

as the new V.P. of DRAG-LO, i had to come up with a ride built for a V.P. and since the people who started DRAG-LO are in sunny cali, i had to come up with a ride that would fit in with the cali style. so what do ya come up with, when all you have laying around is half a cab, and a bed, and a surf board.









WELL this is what i could come up with, it's a little somthing i like to call BEACH BUM









i just took what i had and made it into somthing i would love to have for real.
just a little somthing i have been playing with for some time now, and now was the time to let it outa the box.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 26 2010, 05:43 PM~17309214
> *as the new V.P. of DRAG-LO, i had to come up with a ride built for a V.P. and since the people who started DRAG-LO are in sunny cali, i had to come up with a ride that would fit in with the cali style. so what do ya come up with, when all you have laying around is half a cab, and a bed, and a surf board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELL this is what i could come up with, it's a little somthing i like to call BEACH BUM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just took what i had and made it into somthing i would love to have for real.
> just a little somthing i have been playing with for some time now, and now was the time to let it outa the box.
> *


Lookz good bro.But not all the founders of DRAG-LO are from sunny Cali.But we still got some of the sikest layd out truckz on the planet.


----------



## sdkid

thats a sick ass truck chevy guy. nice way to represent man!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Apr 26 2010, 07:27 PM~17311001
> *thats a sick ass truck chevy guy. nice way to represent man!
> *




X2 Thats some great work! Thats what you call MAKIN' IT HAPPEN! :wow: Lovin' that color too... :yes:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 26 2010, 07:43 PM~17309214
> *as the new V.P. of DRAG-LO, i had to come up with a ride built for a V.P. and since the people who started DRAG-LO are in sunny cali, i had to come up with a ride that would fit in with the cali style. so what do ya come up with, when all you have laying around is half a cab, and a bed, and a surf board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELL this is what i could come up with, it's a little somthing i like to call BEACH BUM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just took what i had and made it into somthing i would love to have for real.
> just a little somthing i have been playing with for some time now, and now was the time to let it outa the box.
> *





:wow: looks good so far matt :biggrin: i cant wait to see this ne done


----------



## Esoteric

that truck looks pretty cool


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 26 2010, 08:34 PM~17311096
> *:wow:  looks good so far matt :biggrin:  i cant wait to see this ne done
> *


thanks for the comps guys, it was just somthing i was killing time with, but i do like how it came out.
and jeff im done with it. lol


----------



## sdkid

this was my fisrt time tubing the rear. lmk what you guys think :cheesy:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 27 2010, 01:43 AM~17309214
> *as the new V.P. of DRAG-LO, i had to come up with a ride built for a V.P. and since the people who started DRAG-LO are in sunny cali, i had to come up with a ride that would fit in with the cali style. so what do ya come up with, when all you have laying around is half a cab, and a bed, and a surf board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELL this is what i could come up with, it's a little somthing i like to call BEACH BUM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just took what i had and made it into somthing i would love to have for real.
> just a little somthing i have been playing with for some time now, and now was the time to let it outa the box.
> *



Nice work bro..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 26 2010, 10:49 PM~17311349
> *thanks for the comps guys, it was just somthing i was killing time with, but i do like how it came out.
> and jeff im done with it. lol
> *






ooops lol, i thought the green one was what you were shootin for lol nice work matt, and if you dont like it.............. it would look killer on my shelf for sure :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 27 2010, 06:44 AM~17315499
> *Nice work bro..
> *


X2!


----------



## danny chawps

> #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i gotta get e one of these :cheesy: ...reminds me of american woman with them colors


----------



## chris mineer

that ws the pic i used..lol


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 27 2010, 06:14 AM~17315585
> *ooops lol, i thought the green one was what you were shootin for lol nice work matt, and if you dont like it.............. it would look killer on my shelf for sure :biggrin:
> *


your don't have any room on your shelf for this, too many monteys. lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 27 2010, 03:28 PM~17318944
> *your don't have any room on your shelf for this, too many monteys. lol
> *





lol i could make some room, trust me, i have 4 empty display cases waitin right now :biggrin: so by all means, pm me for addy :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Anybody think that this would be a kool hat emblem or shirt pocket logo?
on a Gray hat I think it would be koo...........

I might try to get it embroidered on a hat before Saturday's contest.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 27 2010, 05:33 PM~17320231
> *Anybody think that this would be a kool hat emblem or shirt pocket logo?
> on a Gray hat I think it would be koo...........
> 
> I might try to get it embroidered on a hat before Saturday's contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:wow: thats sick


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 27 2010, 05:33 PM~17320231
> *Anybody think that this would be a kool hat emblem or shirt pocket logo?
> on a Gray hat I think it would be koo...........
> 
> I might try to get it embroidered on a hat before Saturday's contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: ID ROCK THAT ON A FITTED HAT!!!! OR EVEN A BIGG ASS LOGO ON THE BACK OF A SHIRT :biggrin:


----------



## badgas

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 26 2010, 07:43 PM~17309214
> *as the new V.P. of DRAG-LO, i had to come up with a ride built for a V.P. and since the people who started DRAG-LO are in sunny cali, i had to come up with a ride that would fit in with the cali style. so what do ya come up with, when all you have laying around is half a cab, and a bed, and a surf board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELL this is what i could come up with, it's a little somthing i like to call BEACH BUM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just took what i had and made it into somthing i would love to have for real.
> just a little somthing i have been playing with for some time now, and now was the time to let it outa the box.
> *


Now that's COOL :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 27 2010, 05:01 PM~17320549
> *:cheesy: ID ROCK THAT ON A FITTED HAT!!!!  OR EVEN A BIGG ASS LOGO ON THE BACK OF A SHIRT :biggrin:
> *


Koo homies! Iwas thinkin' it would look kinda kool on a Gray fitted myself :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 27 2010, 07:39 PM~17321534
> *Koo homies! Iwas thinkin' it would look kinda kool on a Gray fitted myself :biggrin:
> *


THAT WOULD BE DOPE!!!! LOGO BLACK ON A GREY FITTED!!?? :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 27 2010, 06:49 PM~17321623
> *THAT WOULD BE DOPE!!!!  LOGO BLACK ON A GREY FITTED!!?? :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 27 2010, 06:01 PM~17320549
> *:cheesy: ID ROCK THAT ON A FITTED HAT!!!!  OR EVEN A BIGG ASS LOGO ON THE BACK OF A SHIRT :biggrin:
> *


:werd:


----------



## 06150xlt




----------



## sdkid

^^ fawken badass pathfinder bro


----------



## kykustoms

x2 looks sick i like the wheels on it


----------



## chris mineer

loggo is bad ass tony, 


nissan is kool


----------



## regalistic

what i been slowly working on...


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 26 2010, 04:43 PM~17309214
> *as the new V.P. of DRAG-LO, i had to come up with a ride built for a V.P. and since the people who started DRAG-LO are in sunny cali, i had to come up with a ride that would fit in with the cali style. so what do ya come up with, when all you have laying around is half a cab, and a bed, and a surf board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELL this is what i could come up with, it's a little somthing i like to call BEACH BUM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just took what i had and made it into somthing i would love to have for real.
> just a little somthing i have been playing with for some time now, and now was the time to let it outa the box.
> *


sweet lil build u have here... keep up the good work..


----------



## chris mineer

looks good e.


----------



## [email protected]

nate and E, rides look sick fellas :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 28 2010, 01:51 AM~17326988
> *what i been slowly working on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


E that mutha looks so sinister !!!

Great build bro !!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 27 2010, 11:00 PM~17324930
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 28 2010, 08:51 AM~17326988
> *what i been slowly working on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Now it's time to clear................












More in my post folder.


----------



## regalistic

clean bro!!!


----------



## Linc

:0 amasing paint work on that car trendsetta!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 28 2010, 05:43 PM~17332531
> *Now it's time to clear................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More in my post folder.
> 
> *




cant even say wow anymore, because wow would mean i was suprised lol


once again tone.................. sick ass work! :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

^ FLAKES ARE SICK......


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 28 2010, 03:12 PM~17332786
> *cant even say wow anymore, because wow would mean i was suprised lol
> once again tone.................. sick ass work! :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## chris mineer

tony thats bad ass


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas, really 'preciate it.


----------



## DJ-ROY

The weather is nice overhere in Amsterdam :biggrin: 

So it made me paint the K5 today.

Cactus green and gold frame.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That color looks good bro ! Wheels and the stance set it off proper !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 29 2010, 10:32 AM~17339328
> *The weather is nice overhere in Amsterdam  :biggrin:
> 
> So it made me paint the K5 today.
> 
> Cactus green and gold frame.
> 
> 
> *






bad ass color roy!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 29 2010, 06:32 AM~17339328
> *The weather is nice overhere in Amsterdam  :biggrin:
> 
> So it made me paint the K5 today.
> 
> Cactus green and gold frame.
> 
> 
> *


hey bro this looks nice roy i like the color  kinda looks like mine but green :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Anyone who hasnt voted for MOM of May on LDC, get your ass over there and vote...


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 28 2010, 02:43 PM~17332531
> *Now it's time to clear................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More in my post folder.
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: another great one! :wow:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by regalistic+Apr 27 2010, 11:51 PM~17326988-->
> 
> 
> 
> what i been slowly working on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Trendsetta [email protected] 28 2010, 02:43 PM~17332531
> *Now it's time to clear................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More in my post folder.
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DJ-ROY_@Apr 29 2010, 07:32 AM~17339328
> *The weather is nice overhere in Amsterdam  :biggrin:
> 
> So it made me paint the K5 today.
> 
> Cactus green and gold frame.
> 
> 
> *


Way to hold shit down fellas. Great work fellas!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Hey J what rims did you use on the green Dynasty hardtop Monte C ?


For anyone who hasn't seen Drop's models in person, they are sick fellas !


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 27 2010, 10:00 PM~17324930
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats pimp :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 29 2010, 10:26 PM~17345899
> *Hey J what rims did you use on the green Dynasty hardtop Monte C ?
> For anyone who hasn't seen Drop's models in person, they are sick fellas !
> 
> *


GOOD THING I GET TO SEE THEM SATURDAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 29 2010, 09:53 PM~17346218
> *GOOD THING I GET TO SEE THEM SATURDAY!!! :biggrin:
> *



Oh yea! Have a safe trip homie !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 29 2010, 10:26 PM~17345899
> *Hey J what rims did you use on the green Dynasty hardtop Monte C ?
> For anyone who hasn't seen Drop's models in person, they are sick fellas !
> 
> *






thanks tone :biggrin: means alot comein from you big homie   


the wheels are 1301's with (the gold 1302 back wires) so its a chrome wheels with chrome and gold spokes  


the next monte (the 80 to complete the set) will have the opisite of them, so itll have gold dish with chrome and gold spokes :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 29 2010, 10:53 PM~17346218
> *GOOD THING I GET TO SEE THEM SATURDAY!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 




i want some good pics of everyones rides together too


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 30 2010, 05:27 AM~17346686
> *:biggrin:
> i want some good pics of everyones rides together too
> *



:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 29 2010, 10:27 PM~17346686
> *:biggrin:
> i want some good pics of everyones rides together too
> *



Thanx for the info J. It's gives me another idea for the rims I wanna put on my '66.


We have to get a Dynasty model line-up pic! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 30 2010, 08:51 AM~17349508
> *Thanx for the info J. It's gives me another idea for the rims I wanna put on my '66.
> We have to get a Dynasty model line-up pic!  :biggrin:
> 
> *






:biggrin: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## chris mineer

they all look good guys..

and a big thanks to E for the logos


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 30 2010, 02:39 PM~17352370
> *they all look good guys..
> 
> and a big thanks to E for the logos
> *



:yes:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:wave:


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

got my paint laid for the mini truckin build off! :uh: still been 2 stripe and clear, heres what i got so far


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

NICE WORK HOCK  



WELL I'M ALL PACKED AND READY FOR INDY!!! :biggrin: 


*~~DYNASTY REPPIN~~*


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 30 2010, 09:34 PM~17355563
> *NICE WORK HOCK
> WELL I'M  ALL PACKED AND READY FOR INDY!!! :biggrin:
> ~~DYNASTY REPPIN~~
> *


Have a safe trip bro and good luck! I'll hit you up on the phone.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 30 2010, 09:23 PM~17355469
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats gonna be killer bro !


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 30 2010, 07:34 PM~17355563
> *NICE WORK HOCK
> WELL I'M  ALL PACKED AND READY FOR INDY!!! :biggrin:
> ~~DYNASTY REPPIN~~
> *


 :thumbsup: dont forget the pics!! :biggrin: good luck!


----------



## [email protected]

hock that dime is serious man  sick work so far bro


----------



## caprice on dz

fresh paint and rubber, metalflake red on 195/60/15


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@May 1 2010, 03:46 PM~17360081
> *fresh paint and rubber, metalflake red on 195/60/15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin: whos got the pics from the show today :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 1 2010, 09:39 PM~17362619
> *:biggrin: whos got the pics from the show today :biggrin:
> *


i posted a bunch here
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=538396


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 2 2010, 12:48 AM~17362699
> *i posted a bunch here
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=538396
> *





thanks jake :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@May 1 2010, 12:46 PM~17360081
> *fresh paint and rubber, metalflake red on 195/60/15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mustard and mayo's, with some 100 spoke kachup! u need 2 lift that bad boy already!!!
i got a 91 dime with a 12 switch set up just sittin! #9 marzzochi heads, pressurized pumps, chrome tank and motor, new check valves and 4 of the big boy ford solinoids!! if u wanna get lifted get me!! :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 2 2010, 03:20 AM~17363598
> *mustard and mayo's, with some 100 spoke kachup! u need 2 lift that bad boy already!!!
> i got a 91 dime with a 12 switch set up just sittin! #9 marzzochi heads, pressurized pumps, chrome tank and motor, new check valves and 4 of the big boy ford solinoids!! if u wanna get lifted get me!!  :biggrin:
> *


naw, shes my daily beater, 245,000 miles. I'm gonna get something eventually, either 98-01 tc or older caddy, caprice or...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 2 2010, 03:20 AM~17363598
> *mustard and mayo's, with some 100 spoke kachup! u need 2 lift that bad boy already!!!
> i got a 91 dime with a 12 switch set up just sittin! #9 marzzochi heads, pressurized pumps, chrome tank and motor, new check valves and 4 of the big boy ford solinoids!! if u wanna get lifted get me!!  :biggrin:
> *






post some pics of that dime foo :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dynasty was in the house !!!!!!!!!

Dinner was kool, except for that "boneless BBQ" I gave crap about untill the woman ask "how's everything" I said "good" while laughing! :biggrin: 


Good bein' with all of the homies and congrats on the hardware fellas !!!!!!

Here's some of the pics I took inbetween bein' busy as hell...................


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 2 2010, 10:16 AM~17364270
> *Dynasty was in the house !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dinner was kool, except for that "boneless BBQ" I gave crap about untill the woman ask "how's everything" I said "good" while laughing! :biggrin:
> Good bein' with all of the homies and congrats on the hardware fellas !!!!!!
> 
> Here's some of the pics I took inbetween bein' busy as hell...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YEA SHE WAS STANDING THERE BEHIND WHILE YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT THE GREAT FOOD!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: 

GREAT PICS HOMIE  I GOT A COUPLE TIL THE CAMREA WENT DEAD  

AND SPECIAL CONGRATS TO MR PREZ.........PHOTO SHOOT AND FIRST IN LOWRIDERS!!! :thumbsup: AND CHRIS MINNER THIRD IN LOWRIDERS!!!!

*~~DYNASTY~~!!*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

this woulda been fly on some 23" Ts with gunmetal centers...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Yeah congrats to Jeff for the first place and magazine photo shoot!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 thats whats up! congrats J!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 2 2010, 10:49 AM~17364420
> *Yeah congrats to Jeff for the first place and magazine photo shoot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:0 :0 :wow: :wow: :run: :run: :run: 



dude im like a little kid right now lol


when i talk to rick and frank yesterday, i though rick was bullshittin lol


----------



## CustomFreak

another two for the dynasty :biggrin: 


















more in my thread / my hp


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@May 2 2010, 08:33 AM~17364640
> *another two for the dynasty  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more in my thread / my hp
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic

sweet.....


Congrats on the hardware yeasterday fellas!!!!! pissed i wasnt there!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 2 2010, 04:49 PM~17364420
> *Yeah congrats to Jeff for the first place and magazine photo shoot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats nice 

Congrats J


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@May 2 2010, 05:33 PM~17364640
> *another two for the dynasty  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more in my thread / my hp
> *



Badass builds homie..


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 2 2010, 10:49 AM~17364420
> *Yeah congrats to Jeff for the first place and magazine photo shoot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Congrats Jeff!!!!


----------



## regalistic

put in a little more work on the 29', still alot to do still.









couple more in my thread.


----------



## [email protected]

thanks fellas :biggrin: 



customfreak.................... rides look real good homie! i love the style you bring to the club bro!




sick work fellas! keep doin what your doin


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@May 2 2010, 10:33 AM~17364640
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats some serious customizin' bro ! They look great.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 2 2010, 10:49 AM~17364420
> *Yeah congrats to Jeff for the first place and magazine photo shoot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  

I GOT 2ND IN LOWRIDERS AND 3RD IN HEAVY TRUCKS AND MY 58 GOT A PHOTO SHOOT!!! :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 2 2010, 12:44 PM~17365055
> *
> 
> I GOT 2ND IN LOWRIDERS AND 3RD IN HEAVY TRUCKS AND MY 58 GOT A PHOTO SHOOT!!! :cheesy:
> *





:biggrin: big congrats to you frank............. well desirved


----------



## CustomFreak

thanks homies - and congrets to the price frank :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 2 2010, 10:16 AM~17364270
> *Dynasty was in the house !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dinner was kool, except for that "boneless BBQ" I gave crap about untill the woman ask "how's everything" I said "good" while laughing! :biggrin:
> Good bein' with all of the homies and congrats on the hardware fellas !!!!!!
> 
> Here's some of the pics I took inbetween bein' busy as hell...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS FRANK FOR GIVIN HER 1 LAST SHOW  . I KNOW SHES N A GOOD HOME NOW. :tears: 
CONGRATS TO JEFF CHRIS & FRANK 4 BRINGIN' HOME THE GOODS.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

THANKS GUYS!!!



> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 2 2010, 12:53 PM~17365119
> *THANKS FRANK FOR GIVIN HER 1 LAST SHOW  . I KNOW SHES N A GOOD HOME NOW. :tears:
> CONGRATS TO JEFF CHRIS & FRANK 4 BRINGIN' HOME THE GOODS.
> *



YEA SHE IS JEROME!!! AND IM STILL LOOKING FOR THAT KIT!! THANKS BUDDY!!!


----------



## chris mineer

it was a blast at the show with all of you and the dinner well lets just say was funny as all get out.. congra to frank and jeff.. ill up load some more pics in a few..


----------



## badgas

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 2 2010, 10:49 AM~17364420
> *Yeah congrats to Jeff for the first place and magazine photo shoot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MY MAN JEFF :thumbsup: :h5: :x: :worship: RIGHT ON BRO.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

way to go J. pushin the envelope to the limit!


what i wouldnt give for a lowrider class down here....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 2 2010, 11:44 AM~17365055
> *
> 
> I GOT 2ND IN LOWRIDERS AND 3RD IN HEAVY TRUCKS AND MY 58 GOT A PHOTO SHOOT!!! :cheesy:
> *



Well deserved bro! 


Congrats! that '58 was sweeeet !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 2 2010, 03:48 PM~17366103
> *Well deserved bro!
> Congrats! that '58 was sweeeet !
> 
> *


THANKS TONY!! KLASS CLOWN IS BEAUTIFUL :0 ....................NOW GETER DONE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni+May 2 2010, 12:53 PM~17365119-->
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FRANK FOR GIVIN HER 1 LAST SHOW  . I KNOW SHES N A GOOD HOME NOW. :tears:
> CONGRATS TO JEFF CHRIS & FRANK 4 BRINGIN' HOME THE GOODS.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: thanks brother
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chris mineer_@May 2 2010, 03:10 PM~17365902
> *it was a blast at the show with all of you and the dinner well lets just say was funny as all get out.. congra to  frank and jeff.. ill up load some more pics in a few..
> *



congrats to you too bro!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by badgas+May 2 2010, 03:14 PM~17365924-->
> 
> 
> 
> MY MAN JEFF :thumbsup:  :h5:  :x:  :worship: RIGHT ON BRO.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> long way to go to catch up to you D :biggrin: but thanks brother
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SlammdSonoma_@May 2 2010, 03:22 PM~17365974
> *way to go J.  pushin the envelope to the limit!
> what i wouldnt give for a lowrider class down here....
> *



thanks B, but im not pushin no envelopes aound here, thats trendsettas job :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 2 2010, 03:49 PM~17364420
> *Yeah congrats to Jeff for the first place and magazine photo shoot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 2 2010, 02:57 PM~17366153
> *
> thanks B, but im not pushin no envelopes aound here, thats trendsettas job :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 2 2010, 02:51 PM~17366118
> *THANKS TONY!!  KLASS CLOWN IS BEAUTIFUL :0 ....................NOW GETER DONE!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 2 2010, 05:23 PM~17366832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Kool projects bro !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

X2  NICE JAMES!!!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 2 2010, 06:23 PM~17366832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice.


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks fellas. I appreciate it. Gonna start shaving the roof and the door handles and then open the hood as well...


----------



## jimbo

CONGRATS ON ALL THE AWARDS FELLAS!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: Even MR. PRESIDENT brought the HEAT too I see!  GOOD STUFF J! You deserve it dogg!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 2 2010, 08:17 PM~17367425
> *CONGRATS ON ALL THE AWARDS FELLAS!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy: Even MR. PRESIDENT brought the HEAT too I see!   GOOD STUFF J! You deserve it dogg!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





thanks big jimbo :biggrin: we all deserved it bro


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 2 2010, 05:26 PM~17367461
> *thanks big jimbo :biggrin:  we all deserved it bro
> *



Right... Right...


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 2 2010, 07:12 AM~17364256
> *post some pics of that dime foo :biggrin:
> *


i dont have any on hand, the truck is sittin over at my mother in laws house jus rottin away til i can bring er home, but ive kinda lost interest in it, so i been thinkin of sellin it, specially since i got the boddied and bagged mazda! but ill take some pics of it next time i go over there and drop em off here! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

congrats on the wins guys!


----------



## chevyguy97

CONGRATS on the win guys, keep it up. DYNASTY WORLD DOMINATION


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 3 2010, 05:17 AM~17371395
> *CONGRATS on the win guys, keep it up. DYNASTY WORLD DOMINATION
> *



:wow: :wow: :sprint:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I started on Hard Kandy's Interior today it's now complete.................

I wanted to keep it with an OG look but in different colors the they offered back in '65.


























and thanx to Rick from scaledreams I can get my decals applied to the 1113 rims started and finish the chassis.


----------



## regalistic

LOOKIN GOOD BRO


----------



## [email protected]

ride looks sick tone  


and ive been workin on a lil somethin lately  
































lt me know what you guys think :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 3 2010, 05:07 PM~17372505
> *ride looks sick tone
> and ive been workin on a lil somethin lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lt me know what you guys think :biggrin:
> *


  LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 3 2010, 11:07 AM~17372505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: I love the colors bro ! I see it's got that traditional "Dropped" stance!


----------



## [email protected]

will have a booty kit, and im workin on tryin to find a visor for it too :cheesy:


----------



## chris mineer

they all look good..

this is my 3 day 66 build for the indy show..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thats whats up homie !

Purple never looked so good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 3 2010, 02:12 PM~17373693
> *Thats whats up homie !
> 
> Purple never looked so good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *





:biggrin: :yes: :yes: 


thats shits fly chris............. i was wounderin whos whip that was :cheesy:


----------



## phatras

lmao.. im still buzzing from the fumes coming off of the ride.


----------



## CustomFreak

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 3 2010, 09:07 AM~17372505
> *ride looks sick tone
> and ive been workin on a lil somethin lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lt me know what you guys think :biggrin:
> *


looks good


----------



## kustombuilder

Just want to let you know i still have 2 chrome Dynasty pendants left.I might not cut these for awhile so get these while you can.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Hey J, package just left my hands about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 3 2010, 12:07 PM~17372505
> *ride looks sick tone
> and ive been workin on a lil somethin lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lt me know what you guys think :biggrin:
> *


LOOKS LIKE POOP!!!! :biggrin: YOU SHOULD SEND IT MY WAY  

HAHA JK BADASS JEFFY!!!!!


----------



## regalistic

Lookn Good J :biggrin: 

and


Chris that purple impy is f'in sweet  is that the one you spent all night finishing only for me to call and wake ya ass up so early the day after...lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 3 2010, 03:12 PM~17374321
> *Hey J, package just left my hands about 10 minutes ago.
> 
> *





:biggrin: thanks tone............. i cant wait to put that plaque up next to my other one lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 3 2010, 05:50 PM~17375955
> *Lookn Good J :biggrin:
> *




thanks E :biggrin: anyword on them plaques yet?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 3 2010, 05:36 PM~17376524
> *:biggrin: thanks tone............. i cant wait to put that plaque up next to my other one lol
> *


Oh, I kept the plaque!




























JK! :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+May 3 2010, 05:32 PM~17375717-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKS LIKE POOP!!!! :biggrin: YOU SHOULD SEND IT MY WAY
> 
> HAHA JK BADASS JEFFY!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Trendsetta 68_@May 3 2010, 07:42 PM~17377195
> *Oh, I kept the plaque!
> JK!  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :biggrin: 


hit me up when you get some free time bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Hey fellas me and J been kickin' around Ideas for the Dynasty Home Page logo. 

Here's a couple of Ideas that we need feedback on. Thanx...........

#1.










#2.










#3.










#4.














any help is kool fellas .


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 3 2010, 10:20 PM~17379186
> *Hey fellas me and J been kickin' around Ideas for the Dynasty Home Page logo.
> 
> Here's a couple of Ideas that we need feedback on. Thanx...........
> 
> #1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





this ones sick, just needs a flowing banner behind it with drag lo on it :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:biggrin: #1


WORLD MOTHER FUCKING WIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

#1

thanks guy and thats the 1 E


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@May 3 2010, 11:38 PM~17380626
> *#1
> 
> thanks guy and thats the 1 E
> *


turned out sick man!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 3 2010, 09:07 AM~17372505
> *ride looks sick tone
> and ive been workin on a lil somethin lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lt me know what you guys think :biggrin:
> *



Ohhhh, ok... Comin' wit the SICKNESS I see... :nicoderm: :wow: :wow: Lookin' straight PIMP so far J!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@May 3 2010, 12:09 PM~17373669
> *they all look good..
> 
> this is my 3 day 66 build for the indy show..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE 66..LOL

JEFF LOVING THAT 55


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 3 2010, 12:07 PM~17372505
> *ride looks sick tone
> and ive been workin on a lil somethin lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lt me know what you guys think :biggrin:
> *


lovin the color combo


----------



## [email protected]

thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

thanks MARINATE


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 3 2010, 09:20 PM~17379186
> *Hey fellas me and J been kickin' around Ideas for the Dynasty Home Page logo.
> 
> Here's a couple of Ideas that we need feedback on. Thanx...........
> 
> #1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any help is kool fellas .
> 
> *



Here's a couple more................

#5.








#6.


----------



## hocknberry

im likin the logos, i gotta look some more before i put in my 2 pennies in though! heres where im at with the dime, almost finished, just gotta paint the hood and dash hang the door panels install windows and i should be done!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 4 2010, 08:02 PM~17390814
> *Here's a couple more................
> 
> #5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


here's a twist to #1 and #5

#7.









#8.










Personally I like #8 if I have to say so myself. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

shit i like #7 :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Not my club, but #8 looks good. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

i kinda like #3 but what does it say on the bottom ribbon?! im also diggin #8!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 4 2010, 10:29 PM~17391910
> *im likin the logos, i gotta look some more before i put in my 2 pennies in though! heres where im at with the dime, almost finished, just gotta paint the hood and dash hang the door panels install windows and i should be done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks real good!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 4 2010, 11:11 PM~17392511
> *here's a twist to #1 and #5
> 
> #7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I like #8 if I have to say so myself. :biggrin:
> *


IM LIKING THEM ALL!!! WE NEED TO MAKE A POLL ON OUR SITE!!


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 4 2010, 09:11 PM~17392511
> *here's a twist to #1 and #5
> 
> #7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I like #8 if I have to say so myself. :biggrin:
> *


number 7 or 8 have my vote. good job on them all guys.


----------



## modelsbyroni

LOGOS LOOK NICE FELLAS. :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

yes thats bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!looking good !!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

and this is just plain ass pretty !!!!nice job chris !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 5 2010, 05:51 PM~17401223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes thats bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!looking good !!! :biggrin:
> *






:biggrin: thanks brother


----------



## Trendsetta 68

She's done fellas. Another Dynasty ride hits the Ave..............














More in my post folder.


----------



## DJ-ROY

^Another killer build T


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 5 2010, 06:10 PM~17401470
> *She's done fellas. Another Dynasty ride hits the Ave..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More in my post folder.
> 
> *


RIGHT ON BROTHER!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 5 2010, 06:10 PM~17401470
> *She's done fellas. Another Dynasty ride hits the Ave..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More in my post folder.
> 
> *


 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :biggrin: 


thats sick!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas !!!!!!!!!!! and ......................















:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

some day!


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## modelsbyroni

NICE WORK FELLAS.


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@May 3 2010, 11:09 AM~17373669
> *they all look good..
> 
> this is my 3 day 66 build for the indy show..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks tight :cheesy: i guess there is a few cats in dynasty that can hang :cheesy:


----------



## chevyguy97

lookn good guys, keep up the great work.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 6 2010, 09:43 PM~17413815
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 6 2010, 08:12 AM~17407329
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some day!
> *


every time I see this I think its real until I see the top of the legos


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nice work guys


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@May 7 2010, 01:39 AM~17416182
> *every time I see this I think its real until I see the top of the legos
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
thanks big phil, its what we all go for!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@May 7 2010, 01:39 AM~17416182
> *every
> time
> I
> see
> this
> I
> think
> its
> real
> until
> I
> see
> the
> top
> of
> the
> legos
> *



X 2........great photography.


----------



## chevyguy97

well got another one done. this is my DYNASTY-DRAG-LO CLUB TRUCK for the minitruckn build off.


----------



## [email protected]

:wow: thats sick matt! real nice job on that one bro!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 7 2010, 06:19 AM~17417228
> *:wow:  thats sick matt! real nice job on that one bro!
> *



X2!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 7 2010, 08:10 AM~17417197
> *well got another one done. this is my DYNASTY-DRAG-LO CLUB TRUCK for the minitruckn build off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You did your homework on this build! I love how you pulled it all together bro ! SUPER build !


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 7 2010, 02:10 PM~17417197
> *well got another one done. this is my DYNASTY-DRAG-LO CLUB TRUCK for the minitruckn build off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

Just want to let you know i still have 2 chrome Dynasty pendants left.I might never cut these again so get these while you can.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

FINALLY got my '66 Impala !!!!!!!!!!! 

I love it..........

now I got to go over ideas for it. :uh: :uh: :uh: 






:biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 7 2010, 01:00 PM~17419281
> *FINALLY got my '666 Impala !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I love it..........
> 
> now I got to go over ideas for it.  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *





:wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 7 2010, 02:00 PM~17419281
> *FINALLY got my '666 Impala !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I love it..........
> 
> now I got to go over ideas for it.  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *




got mine yesterday too.

thinkin big chrome :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

my dist finally got some in.. took forever.. my first one should be here today.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 7 2010, 02:40 PM~17419785
> *my dist finally got some in.. took forever.. my first one should be here today.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

NICE BUILD CHEVYGUY!!!!!



MAN YOU GUYS ARE LUCKY....IM STILL WAITING FOR HOBBYLOBBY TO GET ME ONE!!!  BUT THEN AGAIN I ALWAYS HAVE SCALEDREAMS.COM :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

thanks for all the comments, this is one for the books, just hope it does good in the contest, caues i know hock is in the same build off im in and his S-10 is coming along very well, and i know he is going to be a tuff one to beat in this round. also if the other guy finishes his there is another guy building an x-cab S-10, and he made the door and the x-cab door open, so that one is realy tuff to beat, but we will just have to wait and see, im just glad to be done with this one
NOW ON TO THE NEXT BUILD. LOL


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 7 2010, 07:43 AM~17417106
> *X 2........great photography.
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 7 2010, 02:04 PM~17420042
> *NICE BUILD CHEVYGUY!!!!!
> MAN YOU GUYS ARE LUCKY....IM STILL WAITING FOR HOBBYLOBBY TO GET ME ONE!!!   BUT THEN AGAIN I ALWAYS HAVE SCALEDREAMS.COM :biggrin:
> *



Heck Hobby Lobby still doesn't have the '72 Cutlass.

It's like they get their stuff months later than everyone else :angry: 





But it is kool to use that 40% off coupon :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

sure dont! not that ive seen. but its all i got here in my city!


----------



## chris mineer

s10 looks good chevy guy


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Trendsetta 68

Next project..................





I just finish boxing in the trunk. Now it's time to fill and sand any gaps. Should be ready for paint tomorrow.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 7 2010, 05:56 PM~17422074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 7 2010, 05:56 PM~17422074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Arson ??? 






:biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 7 2010, 08:31 PM~17422857
> *Next project..................
> 
> 
> I just finish boxing in the trunk. Now it's time to fill and sand any gaps. Should be ready for paint tomorrow.
> 
> *


DAMN, you just don't stop, do you?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 7 2010, 08:56 PM~17423551
> *DAMN, you just don't stop, do you?
> *


 :biggrin: It's too fun to stop! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

the dust has settled in my lab for the mini truckin build off!! heres my out come!

































































































































there she is, lighting sucks in my basement, so if weather is good ill get some better pics! BUT IM DONE!! BIG UP TO NATE FOR THE LIC. PLATES!!
DYNASTY/DRAG-LO!!


----------



## [email protected]

damnit hock.......................... i want one of them grills man :biggrin: 


and this looks sick, you and matt killed it with this build off man  good job guys


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@May 7 2010, 08:50 PM~17423492
> *Arson ???
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: good idea!! do it up kinda patina style...needs better rims for that though!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 7 2010, 09:47 PM~17423919
> *the dust has settled in my lab for the mini truckin build off!! heres my out come!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love it ! The colors look great together and that great craftsmanship on the whole build! :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97




----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 8 2010, 07:08 AM~17426960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks guys! it was fuun, but glad 2 be done!
nice photo shop pic matt! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 8 2010, 06:25 AM~17426843
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Chris package arrived today! thanx bro !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 8 2010, 04:31 PM~17428607
> *Chris package arrived today! thanx bro !
> 
> *




x-2 thanks chris, i owe ya one bro!


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 7 2010, 09:47 PM~17423919
> *the dust has settled in my lab for the mini truckin build off!! heres my out come!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there she is, lighting sucks in my basement, so if weather is good ill get some better pics!  BUT IM DONE!! BIG UP TO NATE FOR THE LIC. PLATES!!
> DYNASTY/DRAG-LO!!
> *


shit is off the chain bro! 

dub city grille/headlights?


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 8 2010, 03:49 AM~17423478
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice rag..


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 8 2010, 03:35 PM~17429134
> *shit is off the chain bro!
> 
> dub city grille/headlights?
> *


nah, it wasnt a dub city, but it was a die cast 1:24 dime, it was the one put out with the "truckin" stuff on it, only this one was the blue/silver/green one, not the red/black


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 8 2010, 04:08 PM~17426960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BADASS


----------



## chris mineer

no prob guys.. just glad i could help you out


----------



## gseeds

looking good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 8 2010, 05:59 PM~17429246
> *Nice rag..
> *


 :biggrin: needs a new color interior though


----------



## dyzcustoms

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 6 2010, 08:12 AM~17407329
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 love this pic


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Happy Mothers Day to all of the Fams mothers!


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 9 2010, 09:49 AM~17433254
> *Happy Mothers Day to all of the Fams mothers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

heres a quick build of my uncles car when he was younger.....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Muscle Cars !!! Now we're talkin' my language!!!


Sweet build !!!


----------



## chris mineer

looks good 93


----------



## gseeds

looks good what you use for the top? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

looks good frank :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## 93FULLSIZE

thanks fam!!!





> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 9 2010, 10:35 PM~17437761
> *looks good what you use for the top? :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro!!! i shot it with flat black and stood back a lil bit and gave it a texture look then i shot it with a matte clear and did the same thing!! :biggrin: TRENDSETTA told me that lil trick!! :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

Whats up fam? Thought I would show why I didn't get any building done this weekend. Street Dreamz CC maryland chapter held their second annual cookout.


----------



## caprice on dz




----------



## caprice on dz




----------



## caprice on dz

rest of the pics at the link
http://s55.photobucket.com/albums/g134/low...SD2010/?start=0


----------



## [email protected]

couple a dudes i know went down to that :biggrin: 

thanks for the pics and vids phil


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 9 2010, 10:38 PM~17438336
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


trunk hinged


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Looks good bro!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 10 2010, 08:29 AM~17441040
> *trunk hinged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





i thought you hung it up, to go seek a rusty 66 :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

not spendin any money! everythings been done here at home, havent had to buy anything  :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY




----------



## dade county

uumm 427 thats a big block :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:yes:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 7 2010, 05:56 PM~17422074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


in the process of gettin a frame built


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i need bags


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 10 2010, 06:45 AM~17440800
> *couple a dudes i know went down to that :biggrin:
> 
> thanks for the pics and vids phil
> *


was it the dudes from lowrider connection?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@May 11 2010, 03:02 AM~17450939
> *was it the dudes from lowrider connection?
> *




nah, no club here in the burgh yet, but the homie mike has been talkin to kita about gettin a chapter here in pittsburgh for years now lol

it was just a couple random dudes with lolos lol

a 4 door caddy, a baby blue big body, i dont know if mike had his chop top cutty there or not :dunno:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 10 2010, 08:33 PM~17448880
> * i need bags
> *


make some out of o-rings and little washers :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thats what i was told to do.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

and in the end, i want it all to look like this


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 10 2010, 11:33 PM~17448880
> * i need bags
> *



wut kinda baggs i got weed bags ,coke bags ,and crack bags .u need them full too or emty i got u lil homie :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 11 2010, 05:17 AM~17451680
> *nah, no club here in the burgh yet, but the homie mike has been talkin to kita about gettin a chapter here in pittsburgh for years now lol
> 
> it was just a couple random dudes with lolos lol
> 
> a 4 door caddy, a baby blue big body, i dont know if mike had his chop top cutty there or not :dunno:
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 11 2010, 10:57 PM~17459918
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *





i need a ride and we are golden :biggrin: we have 7-8-10 cats with clean lolos here, thats enough for a chapter


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 11 2010, 10:59 PM~17459956
> *i need a ride and we are golden :biggrin:  we have 7-8-10 cats with clean lolos here, thats enough for a chapter
> *



I FEEL YA ON THAT!!! (NO ****) :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

that hoe and impala are going to be sick man.


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 11 2010, 04:51 PM~17457925
> *and in the end, i want it all to look like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice combo bro gonna b sik when done.


----------



## DJ-ROY




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 14 2010, 03:35 PM~17490721
> *
> 
> 
> *





good choice :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 14 2010, 03:53 PM~17490869
> *good choice :biggrin:
> *



wusup homie


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 10 2010, 11:33 PM~17448880
> * i need bags
> *




Lil D, or anyone else in the Dynasty/Drag-Lo MCC, shoot me your addy... I got some expanded bags you can have.....

 if you want some hit me up in PM..... I got a few sets to spare here :biggrin:




*@*limit ONE set per person... sorry... want to make sure everyone gets one...*@*

#!# Also, must have proof of Membership to Dynasty/Drag-Lo MCC #!#


:roflmao: That's a funny disclaimer :roflmao:


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good guys


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 11 2010, 07:59 PM~17459956
> *i need a ride and we are golden :biggrin:  we have 7-8-10 cats with clean lolos here, thats enough for a chapter
> *



:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

DANG I ain't never seen this many members and users at the same time in the Model car forum............. :cheesy: 



28 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
22 Members: Trendsetta 68, just_a-doodz, Laidframe, grimreaper69, phatras, 85Biarittz, STREETRACEKING, undead white boy, badgas, mcloven, SlammdSonoma, 8-Ball, slameds10, sasisneros, pancho1969, importmadness, Scur-rape-init, Reverend Hearse, Sethokc14, coleman9219, Esoteric, D.L.O.Styles


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 14 2010, 08:21 PM~17494600
> *DANG I ain't never seen this many members and users at the same time in the Model car forum............. :cheesy:
> 28 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 22 Members: Trendsetta 68, just_a-doodz, Laidframe, grimreaper69, phatras, 85Biarittz, STREETRACEKING, undead white boy, badgas, mcloven, SlammdSonoma, 8-Ball, slameds10, sasisneros, pancho1969, importmadness, Scur-rape-init, Reverend Hearse, Sethokc14, coleman9219, Esoteric, D.L.O.Styles
> *


LOL its cuzz were in a resetion and 1:24 is cheaper than 1:1 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 14 2010, 11:52 PM~17495765
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz

Im still kickin'.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## MKD904

Are you just destroying every build you've done and posting up pix of it?

What's the point?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 15 2010, 09:37 AM~17497217
> *Are you just destroying every build you've done and posting up pix of it?
> 
> What's the point?
> *





i think hes tryin to build that duece bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

umm..yeah.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

the 62 was never even built, neither was the 64, the suburban had been stripped..what im doing is taking old bodies and parts and doing what i can with them..
and honestly, that post was very uncalled for, and downright rude and disrespectful. and if front of my club? lets not.. it needs to be edited..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 15 2010, 11:54 AM~17498171
> *the 62 was never even built, neither was the 64, the suburban had been stripped..what im doing is taking old bodies and parts and doing what i can with them..
> and honestly, that post was very uncalled for, and downright rude and disrespectful. and if front of my club? lets not.. it needs to be edited..
> *



Well put bro.


Keep the progress pics commin' homie !!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 15 2010, 06:54 PM~17498171
> *the 62 was never even built, neither was the 64, the suburban had been stripped..what im doing is taking old bodies and parts and doing what i can with them..
> and honestly, that post was very uncalled for, and downright rude and disrespectful. and if front of my club? lets not.. it needs to be edited..
> *



Dont worry bro, i bet the homie didn,t mean it that way .  

besides we know your skills


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## MKD904

Actually I didn't mean it that way at all. Lately I see you post up photos of the Tahoe and you have a crazy mess on your bench ( like all of us ) and I thought since you said a couple of weeks ago that you were done cause you wanted to focus on a real car that you were tearing apart all your builds. I thought you were posting that one up like it was another finished build that was being torn apart....

No harm mean't by it at all....plus I thought I saw you finish something like that one before....my bad...


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Okay, cool then.. my bad for blowin up homeboy


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

on a new page, we're a badass club with a badass band to go with us... one of my favs


----------



## chevyguy97

LOOKN GOOD keep up the kick ass building.


----------



## DJ-ROY




----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 16 2010, 02:15 PM~17504320
> *
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD ROY


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 16 2010, 08:15 AM~17504320
> *
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: That mutha is sick !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 16 2010, 09:15 AM~17504320
> *
> 
> *





:wow: oh :wow: :biggrin: 


that looks sick roy  

as you can see, im huntin down a caprice in the wanted add :biggrin: im tryin to keep pace lol :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

^^^Thanks Homies .

J build that Caprice bro..


----------



## [email protected]

gotta find one first :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 16 2010, 06:15 AM~17504320
> *
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 16 2010, 09:41 AM~17505252
> *^^^Thanks Homies .
> 
> J build that Caprice bro..
> 
> 
> *



GREAT WORK ROY!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 16 2010, 09:15 AM~17504320
> *
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD ROY!!


----------



## jt2020

You guys are sick! Your builds are outstanding. I have not been to this site in so long it is not even funny. Thanks to the Pres. for sending back this way. You will have to dig back all the way to page five of this club to find me.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@May 16 2010, 01:52 PM~17505715
> *You guys are sick! Your builds are outstanding. I have not been to this site in so long it is not even funny.  Thanks to the Pres. for sending back this way.  You will have to dig back all the way to page five of this club to find me.
> *





 :biggrin: post um up brother  its good to see you back, and im glad i found you over on MCM, because you have some sick builds bro!


----------



## jt2020

Holly shit that worked. Here are a few of my builds.

Justin


Justin Rides


----------



## [email protected]

some sick rides bro! i know ive seen the little vw truck, and a couple others in some mags too :cheesy: 

real nice work brother


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 16 2010, 12:41 PM~17505252
> *^^^Thanks Homies .
> 
> J build that Caprice bro..
> 
> 
> *


Damn Roy you get puttin it down.....


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@May 16 2010, 01:52 PM~17505715
> *You guys are sick! Your builds are outstanding. I have not been to this site in so long it is not even funny.  Thanks to the Pres. for sending back this way.  You will have to dig back all the way to page five of this club to find me.
> *


Wlcome back homie ..... got some nice rides :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 16 2010, 09:15 AM~17504320
> *
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

I still have 2 chrome Dynasty pendants left.I need to sell them.Contact me.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 16 2010, 03:31 PM~17506657
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: SICK!!!


----------



## envious

one of my latest creations


----------



## [email protected]

looks good jim, hope to see more of you around bro.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by envious_@May 16 2010, 06:56 PM~17507401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my latest creations
> *



Nice looking Monte.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by envious_@May 16 2010, 05:56 PM~17507401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my latest creations
> *


Wooooo! That Monte C is lookin' GOOOOOD!!!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 16 2010, 01:31 PM~17506657
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 very nice!!!!


----------



## coleman9219

very clean models!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 16 2010, 07:16 AM~17504486
> *:wow:  oh  :wow:  :biggrin:
> that looks sick roy
> 
> as you can see, im huntin down a caprice in the wanted add :biggrin:  im tryin to keep pace lol :biggrin:
> *


u need a caprice huh?! i havent seen ur post, but i got a few from that lot i bought off of SAUL, pm me with what ur lookin 4, the 75's are goin to gary, but i have some 76's?! 1 promo, 2 kits said 2 be MPC, hit me up!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 16 2010, 01:31 PM~17506657
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good!!! now finish her up!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 16 2010, 11:00 PM~17509451
> *u need a caprice huh?! i havent seen ur post, but i got a few from that lot i bought off of SAUL, pm me with what ur lookin 4, the 75's are goin to gary, but i have some 76's?! 1 promo, 2 kits said 2 be MPC, hit me up!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 16 2010, 11:00 PM~17509451
> *u need a caprice huh?! i havent seen ur post, but i got a few from that lot i bought off of SAUL, pm me with what ur lookin 4, the 75's are goin to gary, but i have some 76's?! 1 promo, 2 kits said 2 be MPC, hit me up!
> *


 :0


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by envious_@May 17 2010, 12:56 AM~17507401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my latest creations
> *



Badass Monte..


----------



## jevries

Really tight models!!


----------



## kykustoms

that 64 looks badass josh gonna keep the rail draggin stance?


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by envious_@May 16 2010, 03:56 PM~17507401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my latest creations
> *



Tiiiiight...


----------



## rollindeep408

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> Holy crap :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

anybody got a junk 76 Caprice interior tub layin' around? I destroyed mine :angry: ! All I need is the dash and tub. :biggrin: 

Trades or whatever..................custom decals?

Thanx homies!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by envious_@May 16 2010, 03:56 PM~17507401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my latest creations
> *


 nice ss  got pics of that rail? :wow:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 16 2010, 10:56 PM~17506806
> *I still have 2 chrome Dynasty pendants left.I need to sell them.Contact me.
> *



BUY THESE NICE PENDANTS UP DYNASTY BUILDERS REPRESENT THE D


----------



## [email protected]

*X-2* :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

x3 :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 17 2010, 04:34 PM~17518798
> *x3 :biggrin:
> *


cut the DY and sell them to Nasty :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@May 17 2010, 06:03 PM~17519090
> *cut the DY and sell them to Nasty :cheesy:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@May 17 2010, 08:03 PM~17519090
> *cut the DY and sell them to Nasty :cheesy:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 17 2010, 05:20 PM~17519249
> *:scrutinize:
> *


Business is Business :happysad:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@May 17 2010, 06:23 PM~17519273
> *Business is Business :happysad:
> *


----------



## [email protected]

do your thang pimpin! my shits been paid up for 2 years, so i hope to get somethin cut again


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 17 2010, 06:33 PM~17519399
> *do your thang pimpin! my shits been paid up for 2 years, so i hope to get somethin cut again
> *


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 16 2010, 01:56 PM~17506806
> *I still have 2 chrome Dynasty pendants left.I need to sell them.Contact me.
> *


how much each man? :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@May 17 2010, 08:24 PM~17520655
> *how much each man? :cheesy:
> *


33 shipped.


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 17 2010, 07:43 PM~17520943
> *33 shipped.
> *


each? :banghead: need $10 more


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@May 17 2010, 08:44 PM~17520967
> *each?  :banghead: need $10 more
> *


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 17 2010, 10:56 PM~17521118
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 17 2010, 09:20 PM~17521506
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: havnt forgotten.


----------



## josh 78

:wave:


----------



## [email protected]

whats up fellas :biggrin: 

i just want to let everyone know, we have a new member of the family :cheesy: 


*DAMAGED* luke is his name and welcome him to the family fellas :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

welcome


----------



## Damaged

hey bro's
Thanks for the welcome glad to be part of the DYNASTY M.C.C family


----------



## modelsbyroni

NICE BUILDS.


----------



## Damaged

more pics of my builds


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 18 2010, 10:50 AM~17525831
> *hey bro's
> Thanks for the welcome glad to be part of the  DYNASTY M.C.C family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


real nice build luke, and many different styles too :cheesy: 

welcome to the fam bro


----------



## Damaged

jeff thanks bro :h5: 

thanks modelsbyroni

here are some pics of my aussie builds

Holden FJ




































Holden FC




































Holden HK premier



























Holden HK Monaro



























Holden HK ute/pick-up


















Holden HQ Monaro



























well thats some my completed builds, should have some wips posted up soon


----------



## CHR1S619

Nice ride homie! They look like really clean builds.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Welcome to the Dynasty Fam bro!!!!!! 

You have some very nice builds too!















by the way, I "GOT" to get this embroidered on a grey fitted hat!!!


----------



## 06150xlt

PATHFOUND!


----------



## [email protected]

:cheesy: sick bro! nice work on that for sure


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 18 2010, 07:22 AM~17524812
> *whats up fellas :biggrin:
> 
> i just want to let everyone know, we have a new member of the family :cheesy:
> ~~DYNASTY WORLDWIDE~~</span>*


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 18 2010, 01:23 PM~17527299
> *PATHFOUND!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS TIGHT HOMIE!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 18 2010, 12:23 PM~17527299
> *SICK!!!</span>
> 
> Now thats well worth the work put in bro, excellent!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 18 2010, 12:40 PM~17526875
> *Welcome to the Dynasty Fam bro!!!!!!
> 
> You have some very nice builds too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way, I "GOT" to get this embroidered on a grey fitted hat!!!
> 
> *




look good on the back of a shirt too  full size sholder to sholder


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 18 2010, 11:03 AM~17525957
> *more pics of my builds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WELCOME TOO THE FAM.... :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 18 2010, 02:17 PM~17527911
> *look good on the back of a shirt too   full size sholder to sholder
> *


  GET IT DONE MR PREZ... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 18 2010, 02:25 PM~17527978
> * GET IT DONE MR PREZ... :biggrin:
> *





shit........... send me some loot to get it done  im broke as a joke right now lol


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 18 2010, 02:32 PM~17528037
> *shit........... send me some loot to get it done   im broke as a joke right now lol
> *


I WOULD BUT IM SAVING UP TO GO TO HEARTLAND SHOW!!  

GET SOME ESTAMATES ON HOW MUCH ITLL BE AND LETS TALK!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 18 2010, 02:36 PM~17528080
> *I WOULD BUT IM SAVING UP TO GO TO HEARTLAND SHOW!!
> 
> GET SOME ESTAMATES ON HOW MUCH ITLL BE AND LETS TALK!!
> *


 :wow: yup yup! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 18 2010, 05:03 PM~17525957
> *more pics of my builds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice builds ... :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 18 2010, 01:17 PM~17527911
> *look good on the back of a shirt too   full size sholder to sholder
> *



and you know this maaaaiin! :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 18 2010, 10:03 AM~17525957
> *more pics of my builds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice builds and great pics - i love ones in a lil water they make it look even more real :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 18 2010, 06:40 PM~17526875
> *Welcome to the Dynasty Fam bro!!!!!!
> 
> You have some very nice builds too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way, I "GOT" to get this embroidered on a grey fitted hat!!!
> 
> *



:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 18 2010, 07:22 AM~17524812
> *whats up fellas :biggrin:
> 
> i just want to let everyone know, we have a new member of the family :cheesy:
> DAMAGED luke is his name and welcome him to the family fellas :biggrin:
> *


Congrats on your invite. Dynasty is a great club and a great bunch of guys.


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## sdkid

welcome luke, cant wait to see what models you will bring to this club :biggrin: 
UNDER CONSTRUCTION. finally after leaveing it in brake fluid for about 2 months now.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 18 2010, 04:22 AM~17524812
> *whats up fellas :biggrin:
> 
> i just want to let everyone know, we have a new member of the family :cheesy:
> DAMAGED luke is his name and welcome him to the family fellas :biggrin:
> *


welcome 2 the fam big dog!! sorry been a couple of days, tryin 2 catch up here, and once again, im likin that 720!! :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@May 18 2010, 06:44 PM~17532730
> *welcome luke, cant wait to see what models you will bring to this club :biggrin:
> UNDER CONSTRUCTION. finally after leaveing it in brake fluid for about 2 months now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the undecarriage is finished. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

nice work bro!


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+May 18 2010, 11:55 AM~17527641-->
> 
> 
> 
> THATS TIGHT HOMIE!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Trendsetta 68_@May 18 2010, 12:05 PM~17527769
> *That is freakin' SICK!!!
> 
> Now thats well worth the work put in bro, excellent!
> 
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

welcome to the fam... builds are lookin good guys


----------



## chevyguy97

WELCOME to da club DAMAGED, nice builds, i see your in to the lo,lo's.
HAY 06150xlt--nice pathfinder, it came out very clean.
CLUBS GETTING BIGGER BRO.


----------



## Damaged

Thankyou for the welcome fella's
much respect


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@May 18 2010, 10:35 PM~17534360
> *the undecarriage is finished. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good bro !


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 19 2010, 03:05 PM~17538333
> *Looks good bro !
> *


x-2


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Maybe one day this could happen.....................





But it would be a '68 Impala instead!


:biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 19 2010, 10:27 PM~17541666
> *Maybe one day this could happen.....................
> 
> But it would be a '68 Impala instead!
> :biggrin:
> *



I would buy that mag .. :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 19 2010, 04:27 PM~17541666
> *Maybe one day this could happen.....................
> 
> But it would be a '68 Impala instead!
> :biggrin:
> *




got a spread of the chic on the front :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 19 2010, 03:42 PM~17541831
> *got a spread of the chic on the front :biggrin:
> *



Yeah, butt it's all mine :biggrin: !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 19 2010, 07:15 PM~17543288
> *Yeah, butt it's all mine  :biggrin: !
> *


 :angry: :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 19 2010, 06:42 PM~17543536
> *:angry:  :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Hey I just wanted to take time and thank the Fam for reppin'
<span style=\'font-family:ALGERIAN\'>DYNASTY!</span>


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

pulled this one outta the garage :cheesy: for the box stock buildoff


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 19 2010, 03:27 PM~17541666
> *Maybe one day this could happen.....................
> 
> But it would be a '68 Impala instead!
> :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: thats awesome


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 19 2010, 06:00 PM~17544225
> *:thumbsup: thats awesome
> *


x2! looks real Trend! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas!!!

I just hope one day I can get my '68 Under Way.


----------



## chris mineer

looks killer t


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@May 19 2010, 10:16 PM~17545999
> *looks killer t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Chop shop huh? I thought those rims in the front window looked familiar!


















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: J/K bro!

Nice shop you got goin' the front window with the rims looks so realistic!


----------



## chris mineer

lol thanks


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 19 2010, 01:27 PM~17541666
> *Maybe one day this could happen.....................
> 
> But it would be a '68 Impala instead!
> :biggrin:
> *



not bad for photoshop masters , that lookS sick man :cheesy: i gotta try to photo shop my clear now so my cars look shinny  :biggrin:

NOTHING BUT WET PAINT JOBS IN AZ


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@May 19 2010, 11:16 PM~17545999
> *looks killer t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





shop looks real good C


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 19 2010, 09:27 PM~17541666
> *Maybe one day this could happen.....................
> 
> But it would be a '68 Impala instead!
> :biggrin:
> *


looks cool


----------



## chevyguy97

chop shop came out nice man. ya'll hiring.lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 20 2010, 06:27 AM~17549075
> *chop shop came out nice man. ya'll hiring.lol
> *


x2! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats a tight picture


----------



## chris mineer

thanks guys


----------



## SlammdSonoma

cndyblu..clean out your inbox bro! and to answer your PM here...the front wheels are 1 1/4" tall the rears are 1 5/16" tall...and they are staggered.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

'Nother down for the year.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@May 20 2010, 09:15 PM~17555962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Homie that is a beautiful car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 20 2010, 10:24 PM~17556083
> *Homie that is a beautiful car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2 VERY NICE ACE!!!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Thanx guys I appreciate it.
Trend wheres my mag cover?










J/k just thought it would be an idea.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@May 20 2010, 10:13 PM~17556697
> *Thanx guys I appreciate it.
> Trend wheres my mag cover?
> J/k just thought it would be an idea.
> *



Let me sleep on it........













:biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

It was worth a shot.


----------



## chevyguy97

car looks awesome, very clean. nice job aces


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 21 2010, 06:33 AM~17559877
> *car looks awesome, very clean. nice job aces
> *





x-2, real nice work bro!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 20 2010, 08:20 PM~17556814
> *Let me sleep on it........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


then in that case...... hey Trend.... me chevyguy and trent need 1 done up for a minitruckin cover for the mini truckin build off we jus finished!! :biggrin: chevyguy will pay for it cuzz he's the V.P. of drag-lo!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 21 2010, 10:45 PM~17567105
> *then in that case...... hey Trend.... me chevyguy and trent need 1 done up for a minitruckin cover for the mini truckin build off we jus finished!!  :biggrin: chevyguy will pay for it cuzz he's the V.P. of drag-lo!!!
> *



Just post up some shots of your vehick's with a white backround behind them and underthem. (Pics with a white POSTERBOARD for the back drop works best).


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 21 2010, 09:36 PM~17567526
> *Just post up some shots of your vehick's with a white backround behind them and underthem. (Pics with a white POSTERBOARD for the back drop works best).
> 
> 
> *


will do bro! MATT... TRENT.... get on it!! it's almost midnight for me here, so im off but i will get some pics going if Trend is willin 2 do this for us that would be awsome!!!


----------



## CustomFreak

hey homies,

thought about to change the type of my clear coat

what do you guys use for a cleat coat for your model cars?

can you show it and a pic of one of your model car that you used it on?

cheers

frank


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@May 22 2010, 09:05 AM~17569503
> *hey homies,
> 
> thought about to change the type of my clear coat
> 
> what do you guys use for a cleat coat for your model cars?
> 
> can you show it and a pic of one of your model car that you used it on?
> 
> cheers
> 
> frank
> *






folkart clear cote glaze..... pink can at walmart  










UPOL clear, found on ebay...... good shit! :biggrin: 












both polished out of course......... but both good clears imo.


----------



## DJ-ROY

^ Both still sick builds :biggrin:


----------



## jt2020

Here are the latest ride to my collection. The Atlantica was done over a weekend as well with the BMW. Just trying to improve my painting skills and get ride of some kits that take up space. The rest are just things for fun to pass the time.

Justin

Here is the link.
http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome...cid=EM_sharview


----------



## chevyguy97

well i don't know about paying for anything. lol  but here is some pics of my S-10

















also i have some pic's of trents s-10 too

















there ya go. use any one of the pic's ya wana use. and charge that to HOCKNBERRY. LOL


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I got ya covered fellas !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 20 2010, 03:54 PM~17552937
> *cndyblu..clean out your inbox bro!  and to answer your PM here...the front wheels are 1 1/4" tall the rears are 1 5/16" tall...and they are staggered.
> *


is that with tires?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## josh 78

-------ARCTIC BLUES---------


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :h5: :run: :boink:  :around: :worship:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:0 maro looks good lil D!!!



> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 23 2010, 03:13 PM~17577636
> *  -------ARCTIC BLUES---------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: thats tight work on the 70 Josh!!!!! waiting for this to get done!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 23 2010, 02:13 PM~17577636
> *<span style=\'color:BLUE\'>DAAAAAAM!!!!!!! That is sick!!!!!!*


----------



## chris mineer

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 23 2010, 05:46 PM~17578828
> *DAAAAAAM!!!!!!! That is sick!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@May 23 2010, 03:58 PM~17578883
> *x2
> *


x100


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 23 2010, 05:15 AM~17575665
> *well i don't know about paying for anything. lol   but  here is some pics of my S-10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i have some pic's of trents s-10 too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there ya go. use any one of the pic's ya wana use. and charge that to HOCKNBERRY. LOL
> *


heres a couple pics of mine, and its too late matt, i already told him to put it on ur tab!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 23 2010, 12:13 PM~17577636
> *  -------ARCTIC BLUES---------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


comin along awsome!!! i like the supreme's on it!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

here's one mag for the homies!













hope you like it fellas.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

"Summer Breeze" is done.................












More pics in my post folder, thanx for lookin' fellas.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## EVIL C

nice work guys


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 23 2010, 08:55 PM~17580056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That is some beautiful paint !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 23 2010, 03:13 PM~17577636
> *  -------ARCTIC BLUES---------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: this whip is real serious


----------



## CustomFreak

fou-dou´r cad


































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

Thats nice Cus


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 23 2010, 03:46 PM~17578828
> *DAAAAAAM!!!!!!! That is sick!!!!!!
> *


X2!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Damaged

awesome work by all :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 23 2010, 06:24 PM~17579806
> *here's one mag for the homies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you like it fellas.
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks T!! looks awsome! i need to figure out how to save this in my files and print it out! good garage art 4 sure!!

customfreak... that caddy is bad ass! dont see many 4 doors from that year built up! resin kit?


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@May 24 2010, 08:36 AM~17585480
> *fou-dou´r cad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Nice work on this CF!!!  :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 23 2010, 12:13 PM~17577636
> *  -------ARCTIC BLUES---------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dam Josh..... :wow: DOPE!!!! :wow:




Builds lookin' good in here fellas!


----------



## CustomFreak

thanks homies,


all builds looking good, like the camaros and josh ones :cheesy:


----------



## DJ-ROY

still on the bench :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 25 2010, 08:14 AM~17596637
> *
> 
> STILL lookin' good Fam!!!!!!!*


----------



## danny chawps

> -------ARCTIC BLUES---------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man them colors look sick , i love it man ..... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Summer Breeze" is done.................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my post folder, thanx for lookin' fellas.
> 
> stop tesing let me c the rest of it :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :wow: :wow: :wow: ...damn u guys busting out some clean ass builds man
Click to expand...


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@May 24 2010, 08:36 AM~17585480
> *fou-dou´r cad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



oh what , now theres something new :cheesy: i almost didnt see this one , build looks tight :cheesy:  nice paint work on there


----------



## CustomFreak

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

ANYONE THINK THAT THIS WOULD BE A KOOL HAT OR SHIRT LOGO.........


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 25 2010, 12:16 PM~17597858
> *ANYONE THINK THAT THIS WOULD BE A KOOL HAT OR SHIRT LOGO.........
> 
> 
> *





hmm........... i like that :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

box stock build off :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

DYNASTY PUTTIN IT DOWN HERE LATELY..... OR SHOULD I SAY AS ALWAYS!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 25 2010, 09:16 AM~17597858
> *ANYONE THINK THAT THIS WOULD BE A KOOL HAT OR SHIRT LOGO.........
> 
> 
> *


I think it would look better without the frame.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 25 2010, 12:52 PM~17598194
> *DYNASTY PUTTIN IT DOWN HERE LATELY..... OR SHOULD I SAY AS ALWAYS!!!!
> *


and you know this mayne!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

BADASS GASSER JEFFY!!!!  



> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 25 2010, 12:16 PM~17597858
> *ANYONE THINK THAT THIS WOULD BE A KOOL HAT OR SHIRT LOGO.........
> 
> 
> *


ME LIKES!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@May 25 2010, 01:09 PM~17598872
> *I think it would look better without the frame.
> *



X 2


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 25 2010, 11:47 AM~17598154
> *box stock build off :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like that one homie !!!!!


I wish that they'de re-issue that kit.


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 25 2010, 09:52 AM~17598194
> *DYNASTY PUTTIN IT DOWN HERE LATELY..... OR SHOULD I SAY AS ALWAYS!!!!
> *



ILL SAY LATELY :happysad: :biggrin: GOOD WORK THOUGH GUYS really loving the quality u guys are pushing out


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 25 2010, 03:09 PM~17599345
> *I like that one homie !!!!!
> I wish that they'de re-issue that kit.
> 
> *


thanks tone :biggrin: 


and i thought this was a re-issued kit?

amt did it didnt they? this kit is new, its just a re-pop


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 25 2010, 02:39 PM~17599582
> *thanks tone :biggrin:
> and i thought this was a re-issued kit?
> 
> amt did it didnt they? this kit is new, its just a re-pop
> *



Yep I think that Model King repopped it. They needed to do alot more of 'em :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 25 2010, 11:52 AM~17598194
> *DYNASTY PUTTIN IT DOWN HERE LATELY..... OR SHOULD I SAY AS ALWAYS!!!!
> *



:biggrin: Everybody is doin' it well ! I got to agree!


----------



## modelsbyroni

NICE ASS BUILDS ON THIS PAGE FELLAS. KEEP IT UP.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 25 2010, 06:16 PM~17597858
> *ANYONE THINK THAT THIS WOULD BE A KOOL HAT OR SHIRT LOGO.........
> 
> 
> *



Thats cool :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@May 25 2010, 11:08 AM~17597781
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Build looks good bro !!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@May 25 2010, 12:08 PM~17597781
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




that is sick, i have this promo too, might have an ideah now :biggrin:


----------



## jt2020

That is sweet.

I think the logo looks good to.


----------



## ljlow82

say homies i got a 1957 belair and lookin to restore it how do i come to doing that


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@May 25 2010, 08:52 PM~17602478
> *say homies i got a 1957 belair and lookin to restore it how do i come to doing that
> *





send it to me :biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 25 2010, 06:06 PM~17602620
> *send it to me :biggrin:
> *


for real homie its that big car from back in the day its the barbie convert i bout it at an antique shop


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@May 25 2010, 09:08 AM~17597781
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: im diggin this one 4 sure!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Heres another pic of "Ol Bluie"


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@May 25 2010, 08:52 PM~17603125
> *for real homie its that big  car from back in the day its the barbie convert i bout  it at an antique shop
> *



keep checkin' in on ebay.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@May 25 2010, 09:52 PM~17603125
> *for real homie its that big  car from back in the day its the barbie convert i bout  it at an antique shop
> *





got some pics?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:cheesy: :ninja: :sprint: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: 
gotta secret project underway mayybe. wont show pics till the bish is done.


----------



## caprice on dz

Just finished this tonight, not real flashy but thats how I wanted it. I'll get better pics outside this weekend.

quick disconnect, missing taillight, too much hopping :biggrin:

























bumper check :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:0


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@May 26 2010, 06:25 AM~17605377
> *Just finished this tonight, not real flashy but thats how I wanted it. I'll get better pics outside this weekend.
> 
> quick disconnect, missing taillight, too much hopping  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumper check  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice bro .


----------



## danny chawps

> Just finished this tonight, not real flashy but thats how I wanted it. I'll get better pics outside this weekend.
> 
> quick disconnect, missing taillight, too much hopping :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumper check :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u should kinda bend that rear bumper a lil bit to give it that bumper checkin look :cheesy: other than that i like it  my type of build :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@May 25 2010, 11:25 PM~17605377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks good bro! the bumper inspector didn't pass mine though... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Nice work as alway's Guy's... :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

~~Dynasty~~​


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 25 2010, 07:28 PM~17603577
> *got some pics?
> *


yeah will take some to nite homie


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good guys


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@May 25 2010, 09:25 PM~17605377
> *Just finished this tonight, not real flashy but thats how I wanted it. I'll get better pics outside this weekend.
> 
> quick disconnect, missing taillight, too much hopping  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumper check  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SWANGIN'!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 25 2010, 07:19 PM~17603451
> *keep checkin' in on ebay.
> *


i have one homie bout to show some pics hope yall like


----------



## ljlow82

didnt want to take out car from the shelf so hope pics are good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ljlow82




----------



## ljlow82

let me know whats up homies


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 25 2010, 09:47 AM~17598154
> *box stock build off :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




BADDAASSS J!!! :wow: Ready to get GHOST on that ass!!! :yessad: :yessad: :wow:


----------



## caprice on dz

> Just finished this tonight, not real flashy but thats how I wanted it. I'll get better pics outside this weekend.
> 
> quick disconnect, missing taillight, too much hopping :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumper check :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u should kinda bend that rear bumper a lil bit to give it that bumper checkin look :cheesy: other than that i like it  my type of build :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> it was initially but it wouldn't stay glued on no matter how much ca and accelerated I used
Click to expand...


----------



## chevyguy97

hopper came out nice. i likes.


----------



## just_a-doodz

Whats up Dynasty crew!!

Im officially turning in my Dynasty membership.This ISNT a diss to Dynasty or any of its memebers.It IS me saying that Im not worthy of being a member anymore.

Im not going to stop building at all but Im not a productive member anymore so I dont want to waste you guys time.

I appreciate the invite and I had fun with you guys!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@May 27 2010, 10:04 AM~17620484
> *Whats up Dynasty crew!!
> 
> Im officially turning in my Dynasty membership.This ISNT a diss to Dynasty or any of its memebers.It IS me saying that Im not worthy of being a member anymore.
> 
> Im not going to stop building at all but Im not a productive member anymore so I dont want to waste you guys time.
> 
> I appreciate the invite and I had fun with you guys!!
> *



Homie do what you gotta do, 
but you and your skills are always welcome.

Whatever skill set you have is worthy bro, it's just all for fun and hangin' in with the homies.

I hope you change your mind bro and good luck.


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 27 2010, 10:09 AM~17620518
> *Homie do what you gotta do,
> but you and your skills are always welcome.
> 
> Whatever skill set you have is worthy bro, it's just all for fun and hangin' in with the homies.
> 
> I hope you change your mind bro and good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thank you.Ive enjoyed it.Ive learned a lot.You guys are waaaaaay better than me and that is great.Ill make a come back one day and maybe be invited to this great club again.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

The door will always be open bro!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@May 26 2010, 07:48 PM~17615603
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didnt want to take out car from the shelf so hope pics are good homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Is that the Barbie '57? I've seen one at the Tokyo dolls show for a bargan price but it didn't fit in my suitcase...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@May 27 2010, 11:04 AM~17620484
> *Whats up Dynasty crew!!
> 
> Im officially turning in my Dynasty membership.This ISNT a diss to Dynasty or any of its memebers.It IS me saying that Im not worthy of being a member anymore.
> 
> Im not going to stop building at all but Im not a productive member anymore so I dont want to waste you guys time.
> 
> I appreciate the invite and I had fun with you guys!!
> *





pm'd


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@May 27 2010, 08:04 AM~17620484
> *Whats up Dynasty crew!!
> 
> Im officially turning in my Dynasty membership.This ISNT a diss to Dynasty or any of its memebers.It IS me saying that Im not worthy of being a member anymore.
> 
> Im not going to stop building at all but Im not a productive member anymore so I dont want to waste you guys time.
> 
> I appreciate the invite and I had fun with you guys!!
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0  ...... offtopic got to u huuuuuh :nosad: i seen your builds and your first ones were good , keep building u can only get batter at it


----------



## ljlow82

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 27 2010, 09:58 AM~17621498
> *Is that the Barbie '57? I've seen one at the Tokyo dolls show for a bargan price but it didn't fit in my suitcase...
> *


i paid 25 bucks for it is it worth more lol :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@May 27 2010, 09:18 AM~17620575
> *Thank you.Ive enjoyed it.Ive learned a lot.You guys are waaaaaay better than me and that is great.Ill make a come back one day and maybe be invited to this great club again.
> *


see that's were your wrong, i have seen everyone build for dynasty, and from the looks of it, everyone in this club builds on about the same level. may be a diff style or type of build, but that's what i love about this club, we all are some great builders, and your one of the great builders also, never give up, this club is about quality not quanity, and that's what make it such a great club, so you have to have quality over quanity to even be invited to join this club. and your init, but there maybe some other reason for dropping out, but just to let ya know that the DOOR is always open, when ever you find what you are looking for, we will still be here with open arms. good luck to ya, and hope ya will check in from time to time, and can't wait till ya come back. :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: 
DYNASTY yeah it's that kind of club.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 25 2010, 06:47 PM~17598154
> *box stock build off :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Missed this :0 

Badass build J .


----------



## chris mineer

the boss is bad a$$ j


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:wave:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 28 2010, 07:49 PM~17636086
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 28 2010, 10:16 AM~17631219
> *Missed this  :0
> 
> Badass build J .
> *





thanks brother :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 28 2010, 08:49 PM~17636086
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

:nicoderm: :ninja:


----------



## caprice on dz

Better pics, I still need a rear tag that will read "STRT KNG"


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@May 29 2010, 01:04 PM~17641896
> *Better pics, I still need a rear tag that will read "STRT KNG"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@May 29 2010, 04:04 PM~17641896
> *Better pics, I still need a rear tag that will read "STRT KNG"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love this ride bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

x2


----------



## caprice on dz

thanks fellas, had I noticed the damn glass before I took the last pic it could almost pass for real


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@May 29 2010, 03:04 PM~17641896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love the "locked up " look!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=543998
https://accounts.craigslist.org/post/shwpst...766129663&db=lv


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I got to build me one of these Rivi's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 29 2010, 08:54 PM~17643361
> *I got to build me one of these Rivi's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yea It's a shame the only thing available is the resin from R&R and that other from Testors. :angry:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@May 29 2010, 01:30 PM~17642045
> *thanks fellas, had I noticed the damn glass before I took the last pic it could almost pass for real
> *



i was gonna say that but i didnt wana sound like a hater :happysad:


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 29 2010, 07:54 PM~17643361
> *I got to build me one of these Rivi's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


All I can say is HOLY SHIT!! Please do.


----------



## [email protected]

went pissin with the airbrush today :biggrin: 

this was my 1st time pissin with any kinda paterns at all.

but i gotta tjank pancho, jayson, and darren for helpin me and pushin my ass to go do somethin instead of just talkin about it  i got the airbrush dialedin, and now its workin on some new paterns :biggrin: 

thanks fellas


----------



## jt2020

Looks like you have been doing it all along.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

daaamn jt2020..where you been hiding bro? good to see ya again..

Jeff, nice start on the patterns, ya got more paitence ont hat shit than i do at the moment. I been scoping out a better airbrush for some real detail stuff but havent bought it. Ill wait til i do my first radical, probably my next venture


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 29 2010, 10:12 PM~17643944
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Now thats whats up! Super job homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEUCES76

lookin good jeff keep us posted


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 29 2010, 05:54 PM~17643361
> *I got to build me one of these Rivi's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wonderfull ride!!


----------



## chevyguy97

car looks good jeff, keep up the killa work onit.


----------



## kykustoms

63 looks good jeff nice paint....trendsetter get a boattail its one of my fav style cars ever and id love to see what kind of paint you could do with such beautiful body lines


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 30 2010, 07:57 AM~17645908
> *63 looks good jeff nice paint....trendsetter get a boattail its one of my fav style cars ever and id love to see what kind of paint you could do with such beautiful body lines
> *



It looks like the only way is to buy an R&R resin kit :angry: . Lots of work just to get it right.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 30 2010, 06:10 AM~17645930
> *It looks like the only way is to buy an R&R resin kit  :angry: . Lots of work just to get it right.
> 
> *


yea its crazy none of the big companies didnt ever make one but made shit like chevettes wtf made that decision lol


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 29 2010, 11:12 PM~17643944
> *went pissin with the airbrush today :biggrin:
> 
> this was my 1st time pissin with any kinda paterns at all.
> 
> but i gotta tjank pancho, jayson, and darren for helpin me and pushin my ass to go do somethin instead of just talkin about it   i got the airbrush dialedin, and now its workin on some new paterns :biggrin:
> 
> thanks fellas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 GREAT WORK FOR THE FIRST TIME JEFF!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 30 2010, 05:12 AM~17643944
> *went pissin with the airbrush today :biggrin:
> 
> this was my 1st time pissin with any kinda paterns at all.
> 
> but i gotta tjank pancho, jayson, and darren for helpin me and pushin my ass to go do somethin instead of just talkin about it   i got the airbrush dialedin, and now its workin on some new paterns :biggrin:
> 
> thanks fellas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SICK


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 29 2010, 10:12 PM~17643944
> *went pissin with the airbrush today :biggrin:
> 
> this was my 1st time pissin with any kinda paterns at all.
> 
> but i gotta tjank pancho, jayson, and darren for helpin me and pushin my ass to go do somethin instead of just talkin about it   i got the airbrush dialedin, and now its workin on some new paterns :biggrin:
> 
> thanks fellas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: well allllrightt then ma nikka..


----------



## gseeds

looking good bro, keep em postin ! cant wait to see whats next !! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

thanks alot fellas, it means alot  


it was my first time doin some shit like that and i had fun, and cant wait to to try some new shit with the airbrush again :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 30 2010, 08:13 AM~17645942
> *yea its crazy none of the big companies didnt ever make one but made shit like chevettes wtf made that decision lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You are so right!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

llooks like great mind think alike, 63 impala with roof patterns, 1301s, positionable suspension..:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 30 2010, 02:20 PM~17647315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That looks good !!!!! I love those pattern fades on top.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I hope all of the Fam is havin' a real good Holiday Weekend! get yaw's eat on fellas!


























This is my plate............







Yaw got to get your own!!! :biggrin: 






desert............







yaw still got to get your own, this one's mine! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 30 2010, 11:21 PM~17647800
> *I hope all of the Fam is havin' a real good Holiday Weekend! get yaw's eat on fellas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my plate............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yaw got to get your own!!! :biggrin:
> desert............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yaw still got to get your own, this one's mine! :biggrin:
> 
> *



Looks all tasty ,
ill start with desert :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 29 2010, 08:12 PM~17643944
> *went pissin with the airbrush today :biggrin:
> 
> this was my 1st time pissin with any kinda paterns at all.
> 
> but i gotta tjank pancho, jayson, and darren for helpin me and pushin my ass to go do somethin instead of just talkin about it   i got the airbrush dialedin, and now its workin on some new paterns :biggrin:
> 
> thanks fellas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: Oh MR PRESIDENT!!! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: COMIN' CORRECT J!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 30 2010, 07:05 PM~17648477
> *Looks all tasty ,
> ill start with desert  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I love desert first too!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 30 2010, 06:58 AM~17646081
> *:0 GREAT WORK FOR THE FIRST TIME JEFF!!!
> *


x2!! lookin good! its gettin warm here now, so i think ill break out my air brush and kiss the cans goodbye!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 30 2010, 09:33 PM~17648948
> *x2!! lookin good! its gettin warm here now, so i think ill break out my air brush and kiss the cans goodbye!
> *






:biggrin: you know this! i gotta get in more practice for sure! but now that i have a general ideah on what to do, its all good from here homie :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

impala's looking bad ass J


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 30 2010, 10:13 PM~17649608
> *:biggrin:  you know this! i gotta get in more practice for sure! but now that i have a general ideah on what to do, its all good from here homie :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 30 2010, 02:21 PM~17647800
> *I hope all of the Fam is havin' a real good Holiday Weekend! get yaw's eat on fellas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my plate............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yaw got to get your own!!! :biggrin:
> desert............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yaw still got to get your own, this one's mine! :biggrin:
> 
> *


who neads the other food with desert like that id eat that all day lol :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dynasty is in the buildin'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Commin' soon.............................


*<span style=\'font-family:algerian\'>Teaser pic........</span>*


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 31 2010, 07:23 PM~17653650
> *Commin' soon.............................
> <span style=\'font-family:algerian\'>Teaser pic........</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking forward :0 :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps

> Commin' soon.............................
> *<span style=\'font-family:algerian\'>Teaser pic........</span>*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## hocknberry

> Commin' soon.............................
> *<span style=\'font-family:algerian\'>Teaser pic........</span>*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> looks good! cant believe jeff wasnt all over this one yet?! :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 31 2010, 10:28 PM~17657900
> *looks good! cant believe jeff wasnt all over this one yet?!  :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin: oh i peeped it :biggrin: 


shits sick as fuck! and i want it :biggrin: (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas ! 

Hey J, it might be for sell. Pending on if I don't get my customers car built before my 1:1 payment is due! :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 31 2010, 06:23 PM~17653650
> *Commin' soon.............................
> <span style=\'font-family:algerian\'>Teaser pic........</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 1 2010, 12:07 AM~17659401
> *Thanx fellas !
> 
> Hey J, it might be for sell. Pending on if I don't get my customers car built before my 1:1 payment is due!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

:


> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 31 2010, 11:07 PM~17659401
> *Thanx fellas !
> 
> Hey J, it might be for sell. Pending on if I don't get my customers car built before my 1:1 payment is due!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## ptman2002

i am still alive fellas!!! just no internet at the new house still. will try and get some new pics up this weekend coming up. maybe within this month we will get our cable stuff done and truned on. hope all is well with the club.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Jun 1 2010, 05:54 PM~17666900
> *i am still alive fellas!!!  just no internet at the new house still.  will try and get some new pics up this weekend coming up.  maybe within this month we will get our cable stuff done and truned on.  hope all is well with the club.
> *


Good to herefrom you bro ! Hope all works out O.K.

Dynasty will be here for ya homie alive and kickin' :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:|


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Jun 2 2010, 12:54 AM~17666900
> *i am still alive fellas!!!  just no internet at the new house still.  will try and get some new pics up this weekend coming up.  maybe within this month we will get our cable stuff done and truned on.  hope all is well with the club.
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Jun 1 2010, 06:54 PM~17666900
> *i am still alive fellas!!!  just no internet at the new house still.  will try and get some new pics up this weekend coming up.  maybe within this month we will get our cable stuff done and truned on.  hope all is well with the club.
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## DJ-ROY

^ Nice Stang


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 3 2010, 11:29 PM~17690208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 4 2010, 04:44 AM~17693284
> *^ Nice Stang
> *



X2! Real nice!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I should be finishing up the painting to day. I'll be adding some custom decals before clearing.


























































































Thanx for lookin' fellas!


----------



## [email protected]

thats too sick! :wow:


----------



## danny chawps

> I should be finishing up the painting to day. I'll be adding some custom decals before clearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' fellas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMFG :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 wheres my tarzan hat :cheesy: SICK !


----------



## curbside

Sublime..! :0


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 4 2010, 06:41 PM~17695562
> *I should be finishing up the painting to day. I'll be adding some custom decals before clearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' fellas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship: NICE


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Big thanx fellas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I really 'preciate it !!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 4 2010, 10:41 AM~17695562
> *I should be finishing up the painting to day. I'll be adding some custom decals before clearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' fellas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: AWESOME T!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

damm that monte looks killer


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 5 2010, 08:54 PM~17703009
> *damm that monte looks killer
> *


x 100.000


----------



## chevyguy97

man that monte is killa


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 4 2010, 10:41 AM~17695562
> *I should be finishing up the painting to day. I'll be adding some custom decals before clearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for lookin' fellas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn bro you do bad ass work :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 23 2010, 02:13 PM~17577636
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












more pics inda build topic, thanks for the inspiration josh 78


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 5 2010, 10:01 PM~17705318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics inda build topic, thanks for the inspiration josh 78
> *


Beautiful !


----------



## hocknberry

whats up guys..... i forgot that Dynasty had a web page goin.... i logged on and posted my fingers off! also i noticed that there were only a few guys who remembered 2 because there was a lack of members up in there! 6-8 maybe?!
Dynasty/Drag-lo members.......... log on and represent!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 6 2010, 07:57 AM~17707050
> *whats up guys..... i forgot that Dynasty had a web page goin.... i logged on and posted my fingers off! also i noticed that there were only a few guys who remembered 2 because there was a lack of members up in there! 6-8 maybe?!
> Dynasty/Drag-lo members.......... log on and represent!!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Damaged

uffin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Damaged

finished fab work,hope to get this painted over next few days


----------



## chevyguy97

i like the bike.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jun 6 2010, 04:37 AM~17707458
> *finished fab work,hope to get this painted over next few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Homie that bike looks sick as is ! I know it'll hit when you get the color on it!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jun 6 2010, 11:37 AM~17707458
> *finished fab work,hope to get this painted over next few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hocknberry

yah, this bad boy is comin out nice!!!
and look at trend with his fancy new smilies?!! whered u get em at T?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 6 2010, 08:42 PM~17711302
> *yah, this bad boy is comin out nice!!!
> and look at trend with his fancy new smilies?!!  whered u get em at T?
> *















here's the link...........but when you use them you have to copy and paste their url code then add the image codes from this board.
http://www.msnhiddenemoticons.com/free-hid...g-qq-page1.html


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 6 2010, 02:57 AM~17707050
> *whats up guys..... i forgot that Dynasty had a web page goin.... i logged on and posted my fingers off! also i noticed that there were only a few guys who remembered 2 because there was a lack of members up in there! 6-8 maybe?!
> Dynasty/Drag-lo members.......... log on and represent!!!  :biggrin:
> *





truth


----------



## curbside

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 23 2010, 12:13 PM~17577636
> *  -------ARCTIC BLUES---------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SPLENDIDE..!!. :0 :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

wud up fam!


i wanna welcome our newest member to the family :biggrin: 



*CURBSIDE*

represent brother................ another over seas brother, takein shit world wide :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

welcome to the fam curbside


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 23 2010, 01:13 PM~17577636
> *  -------ARCTIC BLUES---------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yo Josh Killer paint color.

Is this HOK Cobolt Blue or a fluorescent color


----------



## josh 78

THANX FELLAS

AND WELCOME CURBSIDE...........  












THE COLOR IS CANDY ELECTRIC BLUE FROM ZERO PAINTS OVER HOK SILVER BASE


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

my homie you gotta finish that, i cannot wait to see it done..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Welcome to The Worldwide Dynasty Familia !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Have fun bro, Oh did Dropped tell you about the newbie initiation? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 7 2010, 05:22 PM~17718754
> *Welcome to The Worldwide Dynasty Familia !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Have fun bro, Oh did Dropped tell you about the newbie initiation?  :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin: 


what, send the whole club a 20 dollar gift card to scale dreams? lol


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 7 2010, 06:03 PM~17719125
> *:biggrin:
> what, send the whole club a 20 dollar gift card to scale dreams? lol
> *


 :0 :h5: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 7 2010, 05:03 PM~17719125
> *:biggrin:
> what, send the whole club a 20 dollar gift card to scale dreams? lol
> *



I thought it was $40.......... :biggrin:


----------



## jt2020

Hey fella's I got a 14 car display case from the wife for my b-day. It is not what I was looking for so I was wondering if any of you are interested in this. I will sale it to you for what I paid for and not a penny more. Let me know if you are interested if not I am going to try and return it.

Justin

Pm me if you are interested.


----------



## Damaged

welcome curbside,:wave:

Dynasty world wide


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 7 2010, 09:01 PM~17720625
> *I thought it was $40.......... :biggrin:
> *





we'll cut him some slack, ill be good with 30 bills to drop :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 7 2010, 09:47 PM~17721064
> *we'll cut him some slack, ill be good with 30 bills to drop :biggrin:
> *


can i get an advance on this....ill need it for this weekend!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Jun 7 2010, 06:18 PM~17720775
> *Hey fella's I got a 14 car display case from the wife for my b-day. It is not what I was looking for so I was wondering if any of you are interested in this. I will sale it to you for what I paid for and not a penny more. Let me know if you are interested if not I am going to try and return it.
> 
> Justin
> 
> Pm me if you are interested.
> *


pics and how much bro?!


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jun 7 2010, 03:30 PM~17718319
> *THANX FELLAS
> 
> AND WELCOME CURBSIDE...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE COLOR IS CANDY ELECTRIC BLUE FROM ZERO PAINTS OVER HOK SILVER BASE
> *



DAM DAM DAM!!! That looks GOOD!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jun 7 2010, 10:26 PM~17721563
> *can i get an advance on this....ill need it for this weekend!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jt2020

Here is the latest from my stable. It is a simple 2+2 with some Big T's and Testors Dark Cherry and BMF.

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome...cid=EM_sharview

Let me here what you think


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow:










i think its fawkin sick bro!


----------



## [email protected]

truth :wow:


----------



## jt2020

Shit I forgot these two. One is a Lexus Chop Shop "Redo" and the other is a Mazda RX7.

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome...cid=EM_sharview


----------



## jt2020

Thanks ya'll.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

nice.. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jun 7 2010, 12:30 PM~17718319
> *THANX FELLAS
> 
> AND WELCOME CURBSIDE...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE COLOR IS CANDY ELECTRIC BLUE FROM ZERO PAINTS OVER HOK SILVER BASE
> *


Now this is bad asssssss!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

gonna use the 66 to update the 69, then later the remaining 66 and 69 parts will come together just so I don't waste anything.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 8 2010, 04:51 AM~17721925
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think its fawkin sick bro!
> *


----------



## chevyguy97

WELCOME TO THE FAM CURBSIDE. glad to have ya.


----------



## jimbo

Some BADDASS builds jumpin' off fellas!!! :wow: :cheesy: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## Damaged

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 8 2010, 12:51 PM~17721925
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think its fawkin sick bro!
> *


x2


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jun 8 2010, 05:03 AM~17725092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna use the 66 to update the 69, then later the remaining 66 and 69 parts will come together just so I don't waste anything.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic

what up Fam? i still kickin over here ...... but just barely! 


jeff and jr. i aint forgot about, i swear. i will get those out asap. sorry for the delay again.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

whuddup homie?!


And after listenin to some Dynasty, i came up with a name for my rivi..
"Love In the Fast Lane"









 :biggrin:

and jeff,


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good guys


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 8 2010, 04:25 PM~17728953
> *whuddup homie?!
> And after listenin to some Dynasty, i came up with a name for my rivi..
> "Love In the Fast Lane"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> and jeff,
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dynasty gettin' down !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Great builds guys, and that is a great idea for that 69 Rivi to update it with the 66!


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dynasty is the *bomb*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 8 2010, 01:25 PM~17728953
> *whuddup homie?!
> And after listenin to some Dynasty, i came up with a name for my rivi..
> "Love In the Fast Lane"</span>
> <img src=\'http://i432.photobucket.com/albums/qq47/cndyblu/Secret%20Project/CIMG0645.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> and jeff,
> *





I'd call it "Love in the <span style=\'color:red\'>SLOW Lane" But thats just me. :happysad: Looks sweet as candy SS!!! :cheesy: :0


----------



## kustombuilder

I still have 2 of these chrome dynasty pendants.Whats up. :uh:


----------



## caprice on dz

just curious if any members are on facebook?
I'm on there as phillip ditch


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 9 2010, 04:41 PM~17740456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

:::::CITY LIVE:::::::::::


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jun 11 2010, 12:46 PM~17757395
> *:::::CITY LIVE:::::::::::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SICK J


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jun 11 2010, 06:46 AM~17757395
> *:::::CITY LIVE:::::::::::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sexy


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jun 11 2010, 03:38 AM~17756723
> *just curious if any members are on facebook?
> I'm on there as phillip ditch
> *


i am as erik mchugh


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jun 11 2010, 05:46 AM~17757395
> *beautiful build !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Postin up for Jeff!










:0


----------



## crenshaw magraw

more pics


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 11 2010, 11:25 PM~17764256
> *Postin up for Jeff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *




thats just the first lite cote of clear, gonna let that shit gass out for a couple days, and foil , decals and the reclear! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 12 2010, 05:25 AM~17764256
> *Postin up for Jeff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *



Nice coat :wow:


----------



## DJ-ROY

Building a LUXURY SPORT Monte 

Shaved the rear spoiler of the SS :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 12 2010, 02:06 PM~17766350
> *Building a LUXURY SPORT Monte
> 
> Shaved the rear spoiler of the SS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 12 2010, 06:06 AM~17766350
> *Building a LUXURY SPORT Monte
> 
> Shaved the rear spoiler of the SS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


Hehehe....your all prepared...I'll send the LS parts to you on Monday.  

Headlight lenses I don't have right now, will follow soon. You can create your own using the bottom a PET G bottle...I did. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 12 2010, 08:06 AM~17766350
> *Building a LUXURY SPORT Monte
> 
> Shaved the rear spoiler of the SS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 10 2010, 07:43 PM~17753066
> *I still have 2 of these chrome dynasty pendants.Whats up. :uh:
> *


----------



## josh 78

uffin: ITS TIME FOR HOLYDAYS FELLAS :wave:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jun 11 2010, 01:38 AM~17756723
> *just curious if any members are on facebook?
> I'm on there as phillip ditch
> *


Jeremy Gautreau


----------



## 06150xlt

nathan newberry ... or ... facebook.com/06150xlt


----------



## hocknberry

off topic of whats goin on here........... THE DYNASTY WEB PAGE IS UP GUYS! GET ON OVER THERE, LOG IN AND POST UP! i forget how many members were up 2 now, but the 8 or so of the DYNASTY members that have hit the page aint it! check in fellas! we're waitin 4 u guys!! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Frank an i are holdin ish down at the show :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 13 2010, 06:28 AM~17772795
> *Frank an i are holdin ish down at the show :biggrin:
> *



Kool !!!!!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 13 2010, 07:24 AM~17772332
> *off topic of whats goin on here........... THE DYNASTY WEB PAGE IS UP GUYS! GET ON OVER THERE, LOG IN AND POST UP!  i forget how many members were up 2 now, but the 8 or so of the DYNASTY members that have hit the page aint it! check in fellas! we're waitin 4 u guys!! :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah thas whats up,pm me the link
:thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

*"CNDYBLU66SS"*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

an heres the six fo finished


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 13 2010, 07:49 PM~17777071
> *"CNDYBLU66SS"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE, I LIKE THAT STANCE


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 13 2010, 09:04 PM~17777923
> *an heres the six fo finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE JOKER CAPRICE AND THE YELLOW CAPRICE IN THE LEFT CORNER......... WHO HAS EM?! I BOUGHT THE LRB LOT OF OF SAUL AND THOSE 2 WERE SUPPOSED 2 BE IN THERE BUT GOT SOLD!  I WANT THOSE 2 CARS, ESPECIALLY THE JOKERS CAR!! PLEASE HIT ME BACK WITH SOME INFO!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 14 2010, 12:29 AM~17778844
> *THE JOKER CAPRICE AND THE YELLOW CAPRICE IN THE LEFT CORNER......... WHO HAS EM?! I BOUGHT THE LRB LOT OF OF SAUL AND THOSE 2 WERE SUPPOSED 2 BE IN THERE BUT GOT SOLD!    I WANT THOSE 2 CARS, ESPECIALLY THE JOKERS CAR!! PLEASE HIT ME BACK WITH SOME INFO!!
> *


Hearse has um now ! They were even entered in the contest ! He got them about 2 months back . 

PLEASE explain your post ! It sounds like you paid for them in a lot of kits but never recevied them is this the case in question ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 14 2010, 06:04 AM~17777923
> *an heres the six fo finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks badass bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow: :wow: :wow:


















everything under that trunklid, including the jambs, underside of the lid, hinges, and light sections were handmade :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 14 2010, 11:15 PM~17788415
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything under that trunklid, including the jambs, underside of the lid, hinges, and light sections were handmade :0
> *



Beautiful work on your trunk!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 11 2010, 10:25 PM~17764256
> *Postin up for Jeff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 16 2010, 02:03 PM~17801935
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: SICK


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: X2!


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 16 2010, 12:03 PM~17801935
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lovin that willy's thats gonna be one badd ass gasser.

hey any 1 have a wild wille borsch altered rod"winged express", or a anglia model kit they wanna trade?


i have this complete 64 model kit :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:wave: what up family!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:h5: 

nm, drawin at my grannys house..whuddupp with you nikka?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

CHILLIN.....LOOKING AT ALL MY KITS AND TRING TO FIGURE OUT WHAT TO START ON :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

haha you already knew what i was doin first... it was also the first one a bought :biggrin: That thurr 66


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 16 2010, 05:07 PM~17805862
> *haha you already knew what i was doin first... it was also the first one a bought :biggrin: That thurr 66
> *


  DO WERK SON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

been goin on! u seen the pics yet?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 16 2010, 05:20 PM~17805985
> *been goin on! u seen the pics yet?
> *


YEA LIL D...NICE PIX!!! MY PUTER TO SLOW TO PUT MINE UP BUT IM GOING TO MY MOM AND DADS THIS WEEKEND AND ILL POST MY PIX THEN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 16 2010, 12:03 PM~17801935
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where did u find that kit at?


----------



## caprice on dz

rivi is pissing me of so I put it to the side for now. 64 impala, going for a late 70s-ish s street cruiser.
scratch built hijacker air shocks

















once assembled I believe the front will sit a little higher









can rule the streets with out a 409, not using this exact motor but it will have bob dudek
aluminum valve covers. 









gonna be duplicolor metallic maroon over a gold base. sounds wierd but I tried it on scrap and I like the color outcome.

phil


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 17 2010, 12:58 AM~17810672
> *where did u find that kit at?
> *





i found that on ebay a while back for like 27 bills shipped to my door


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jun 17 2010, 03:37 AM~17812101
> *rivi is pissing me of so I put it to the side for now. 64 impala, going for a late 70s-ish s street cruiser.
> scratch built hijacker air shocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once assembled I believe the front will sit a little higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can rule the streets with out a 409, not using this exact motor but it will have bob dudek
> aluminum valve covers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna be duplicolor metallic maroon over a gold base. sounds wierd but I tried it on scrap and I like the color outcome.
> 
> phil
> *





looks real good so far phil, i like them shocks


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jun 17 2010, 02:37 AM~17812101
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats some serious work Phil. Lookin' good so far , keep us posted!


----------



## dutchone

x2


----------



## crenshaw magraw

6 fo lookin good


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good keep pics coming


----------



## DJ-ROY




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 17 2010, 02:22 PM~17816075
> *
> *





Gangsta!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 14 2010, 05:35 AM~17780226
> *Hearse  has  um  now  !  They  were  even  entered  in the  contest  !  He  got  them  about  2  months  back .
> 
> PLEASE  explain  your  post  ! It  sounds  like    you  paid  for them  in  a  lot  of  kits but  never    recevied  them is this  the  case in  question  ?
> *


sorry MINI, i missed this post!
i bought the lot from SAUL for the LRB cars.... the JOKER and YELLOW CAPRICE were originally in there but were sold b4 i bought the lot! i was lookin 2 pick up the 2 cars that got sold... but no info back, so im over it now... i got the dragon car and am passin around the rest, so im happy! :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

my 36 i just finished








debating on doin my merc or a old style dragster.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 18 2010, 08:41 AM~17821678
> *my 36 i just finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debating on doin my merc or a old style dragster.
> *


----------



## danny chawps

> my 36 i just finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debating on doin my merc or a old style dragster.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 18 2010, 01:41 AM~17821678
> *my 36 i just finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debating on doin my merc or a old style dragster.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Damaged

:wave: 
hey all, some  builds happening in here.
havent been posting lately to busy working on chopper for build-off,it will be completed today :biggrin: .pics soon


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jun 18 2010, 10:47 AM~17823409
> *:wave:
> hey all, some    builds happening in here.
> havent been posting lately to busy working on chopper for build-off,it will be completed today :biggrin: .pics soon
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jun 18 2010, 11:47 AM~17823409
> *:wave:
> hey all, some    builds happening in here.
> havent been posting lately to busy working on chopper for build-off,it will be completed today :biggrin: .pics soon
> *





 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Damaged

finished chopper for the build-off :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jun 18 2010, 11:10 PM~17829819
> *finished chopper for the build-off  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this bad boy is clean as fuck boy!! i like the dynasty plate 2!!


----------



## DEUCES76

chopper is sick as fuck bro


----------



## caprice on dz

I wasn't happy with the old shocks so I built some new ones, their a little taller.










better ride height


----------



## caprice on dz

what up fam, anyone interested in a resin bigbody? I started to clean up the flash and lost interest. I believe this to be an earlier casting as it will need to have some pinholes filled in and some clean up. I also will include a 94 impala donor kit. I'm only looking to get back what I spent. $50 shipped with the donor kit, paypal and money order accepted. If I can't sell it on here it'll go on ebay next weekend.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jun 19 2010, 12:11 PM~17830582
> *what up fam, anyone interested in a resin bigbody? I started to clean up the flash and lost interest. I believe this to be an earlier casting as it will need to have some pinholes filled in and some clean up. I also will include a 94 impala donor kit. I'm only looking to get back what I spent. $50 shipped with the donor kit, paypal and money order accepted. If I can't sell it on here it'll go on ebay next weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 19 2010, 07:32 AM~17830675
> *:wow:
> *


yeah, just lost interest, and it will require more patience than I want to invest into my first resin


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jun 19 2010, 01:10 AM~17829819
> *finished chopper for the build-off  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jun 19 2010, 02:10 AM~17829819
> *finished chopper for the build-off  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: thats sick, its got a nice smooth line bro


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jun 19 2010, 01:10 AM~17829819
> *finished chopper for the build-off  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This bitch is bad!! That shit looks real! :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 17 2010, 11:41 PM~17821678
> *my 36 i just finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debating on doin my merc or a old style dragster.
> *




Dam Magraw.... Lovin' this one!!! :wow:


----------



## chevyguy97

HAPPY BIRTHDAY [email protected] (jeff)
hope ya had a great day.

man that chopper is bad ass.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jun 19 2010, 02:10 AM~17829819
> *finished chopper for the build-off  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN THIS LOOKS LIKE A REAL DEAL!!!! EXCELLENT WORK HOMIE!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jun 19 2010, 04:32 AM~17830542
> *I wasn't happy with the old shocks so I built some new ones, their a little taller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better ride height
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Still looks good homie, nice fabbin'!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 18 2010, 02:41 AM~17821678
> *my 36 i just finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debating on doin my merc or a old style dragster.
> *



Nice looking build!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin:

this 59 is still to me one of the top ten rides to ever come out of this club...:wow:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 20 2010, 04:33 AM~17834896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great build bro.


----------



## chackbayplaya

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 19 2010, 11:01 PM~17835504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> this 59 is still to me one of the top ten rides to ever come out of this club...:wow:
> *


yea its bad ass


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

*HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO THE DYNASTY BROTHERS!!!*


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx Frank! 

and from Trendsetta to all of the fam, Happy Father's Day homies!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 19 2010, 09:33 PM~17834896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I love this six-fo homie!!!!!!!!!!!!! The color of blue with that peanut butter interior looks classic! Great job homie!


----------



## gseeds

one of the nicest 59's ive ever seen, nice bro !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 20 2010, 12:01 AM~17835504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this 59 is still to me one of the top ten rides to ever come out of this club...:wow:
> *




so you know me :biggrin: i gotta ask  what is your top ten rides of the club so far foo :wow:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 19 2010, 09:01 PM~17835504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> this 59 is still to me one of the top ten rides to ever come out of this club...:wow:
> *


that 59 is holding


----------



## pina's LRM replica

damn those are some nice buils homie


----------



## dutchone

> this is truly one of the badest models ive seen on layitlow!!


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good guys


----------



## kustombuilder

I still have 2 chrome dynasty pendants left.Anybody interested?I need to sell them.Cheap.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 21 2010, 01:08 AM~17842255
> *so you know me :biggrin:  i gotta ask   what is your top ten rides of the club so far foo :wow:
> *


im curious too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

> like the wood box.


----------



## DJ-ROY

LS in the make


----------



## danny chawps

> NOW THIS IS BEAUTYFUL RIGHT HERE :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Here are the patterned wheel inserts for "Parkay"...................














The interior is underway as well. Hopefully I'll have it done soon, I had to re-clear it cause it had some BAD spots. :angry:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 23 2010, 02:40 PM~17867746
> *Here are the patterned wheel inserts for "Parkay"...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The interior is underway as well. Hopefully I'll have it done soon, I had to re-clear it cause it had some BAD spots. :angry:
> 
> *



Excellent work Trend! :wow: I gotta grab me some of that Franklin Ink!!! :wow: :happysad:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 23 2010, 09:37 PM~17870511
> *Excellent work Trend! :wow: I gotta grab me some of that Franklin Ink!!! :wow:  :happysad:
> *




:biggrin: ..........thanx homie !


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 23 2010, 07:37 PM~17870511
> *Excellent work Trend! :wow: I gotta grab me some of that Franklin Ink!!! :wow:  :happysad:
> *


 x1000000 his shit b looking good!


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 20 2010, 04:33 PM~17839536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of the nicest 59's ive ever seen, nice bro !!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Gotta love the Chronic.

Greatest album ever!!


----------



## hocknberry

ok since the dynasty web page is rarely visited by most...... i thought id throw in the 1st build off in here since i tried gettin this goin but only JT has responded?! so far its me and JT! we r throwin down on a 1/32 scale build, but 2 aint enough, SO WE NEED MORE TAKERS HERE GUYS!! who's in?! post on the site or here, im in with a 59 vert (shuddup brian) and JT is in with a 52 bomb!


----------



## [email protected]

if i can find a 1/32 scale cheap, ill do it


----------



## jt2020

My bomb was 9 bucks! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

coo!! anyone else?! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Jun 24 2010, 10:37 PM~17879898
> *My bomb was 9 bucks!  :biggrin:
> *




yea see, like i told hock, ive been sittin on some nice wheels for a while for a 1/32 scale  so i need to find the right ride, and the ones i was looking at, wernt cheap


----------



## Trendsetta 68

jUST FARTIN AROUND..................


----------



## modelsbyroni

LOVE THOSE COVERS, TONE. :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jun 25 2010, 10:15 PM~17889053
> *LOVE THOSE COVERS, TONE. :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 25 2010, 03:46 PM~17887826
> *jUST FARTIN AROUND..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daaaaaamn! a new member made a cover shoot already!! way 2 go damaged!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 23 2010, 02:40 PM~17867746
> *"Parkay"...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: Is all I can say


----------



## Damaged

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 26 2010, 08:46 AM~17887826
> *jUST FARTIN AROUND..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :worship:
thanks bro that is awesome


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 26 2010, 12:46 AM~17887826
> *jUST FARTIN AROUND..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sick.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas !


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 25 2010, 04:46 PM~17887826
> *jUST FARTIN AROUND..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


see ya made the cover, way to go, that bike is SICK. :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 25 2010, 06:46 PM~17887826
> *jUST FARTIN AROUND..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





thats sick! :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 24 2010, 07:04 PM~17879608
> *ok since the dynasty web page is rarely visited by most...... i thought id throw in the 1st build off in here since i tried gettin this goin but only JT has responded?! so far its me and JT!  we r throwin down on a 1/32 scale build, but 2 aint enough, SO WE NEED MORE TAKERS HERE GUYS!! who's in?! post on the site or here, im in with a 59 vert (shuddup brian) and JT is in with a 52 bomb!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

heres what i got on the 1/32 build off, should be a quick build, so dont be afraid to jump in guys! jeff is tryin to stir up a deal for a car now, so we have 3 guys in it.... anyone else so we can decide dates?!


----------



## Esoteric

didnt know they made it in 1/32


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 26 2010, 11:27 PM~17895556
> *didnt know they made it in 1/32
> *




i didnt know either, untill i found, a 57 vert, 57 HT, a 56 Tbird, shit they have a shit load of kits in that scale! 1 /32 scale full size chevy truck :0 they got um, you just gotta look


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 26 2010, 08:56 PM~17895752
> *i didnt know either, untill i found, a 57 vert, 57 HT, a 56 Tbird, shit they have a shit load of kits in that scale! 1 /32 scale full size chevy truck :0  they got um, you just gotta look
> *


truck!? silverado or what?!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 26 2010, 10:03 PM~17895440
> *heres what i got on the 1/32 build off, should be a quick build, so dont be afraid to jump in guys! jeff is tryin to stir up a deal for a car now, so we have 3 guys in it.... anyone else so we can decide dates?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats gonna be kool!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 27 2010, 12:11 AM~17895852
> *truck!? silverado or what?!!!!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *




yea man, i seen a 1/32 scale silverado....... the yellow step side  on ebay when i was looking the other day


----------



## SlammdSonoma

theres a few at hobby lobby i saw yesterday. Just too small for my tastes..ill be watchin..wanna see a few of these done up.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 27 2010, 10:03 AM~17897677
> *theres a few at hobby lobby i saw yesterday.  Just too small for my tastes..ill be watchin..wanna see a few of these done up.
> *



X2!


----------



## jt2020

Just finished this for the old lady for here birthday. Please keep all snickering and giggles down please. She really likes it and that is all that matter. Pray for me PLEASE!!.

:uh: 

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome...cid=EM_sharview


----------



## caprice on dz

thinking about changing up the wheels, either gonna use these pirated from a 67 gtx kit or a better set of rallies from a 69 camaro kit


----------



## Trendsetta 68

.................either would be kool homie!


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 26 2010, 12:46 AM~17887826
> *jUST FARTIN AROUND..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jun 29 2010, 05:28 AM~17914499
> *thinking about changing up the wheels, either gonna use these pirated from a 67 gtx kit or a better set of rallies from a 69 camaro kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





maro rallies would look cool, mock um up and take a pic phil


----------



## [email protected]

whats up fellas! :biggrin: 


i wanna welcome *716 LAYIN LOW* to the family :biggrin: 


have fun bro  :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 29 2010, 06:07 PM~17919499
> *whats up fellas! :biggrin:
> i wanna welcome 716 LAYIN LOW to the family :biggrin:
> have fun bro   :biggrin:
> *


THANKS ALOT BRO! GLAD TO BE HERE. :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 29 2010, 07:07 PM~17919499
> *whats up fellas! :biggrin:
> i wanna welcome 716 LAYIN LOW to the family :biggrin:
> have fun bro   :biggrin:
> *


  welcome to the FAMILIA bro!!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 30 2010, 01:10 AM~17919519
> *THANKS ALOT BRO! GLAD TO BE HERE. :biggrin:
> *



WELCOME TO THE D


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 26 2010, 09:03 PM~17895440
> *heres what i got on the 1/32 build off, should be a quick build, so dont be afraid to jump in guys! jeff is tryin to stir up a deal for a car now, so we have 3 guys in it.... anyone else so we can decide dates?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sweet build off guys i have this same kit been wanting to build it too


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 29 2010, 07:42 PM~17919767
> *sweet build off guys i have this same kit been wanting to build it too
> *




hop in bro! if a build off is what it takes for you to build it, then your in


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jun 29 2010, 02:28 AM~17914499
> *thinking about changing up the wheels, either gonna use these pirated from a 67 gtx kit or a better set of rallies from a 69 camaro kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what about cragers from the 70 impy?!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 29 2010, 04:07 PM~17919499
> *whats up fellas! :biggrin:
> i wanna welcome 716 LAYIN LOW to the family :biggrin:
> have fun bro   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: welcome to the fam. big dog!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 29 2010, 05:20 PM~17920106
> *hop in bro! if a build off is what it takes for you to build it, then your in
> *


yah im down with that, not much interest for this build off so lets say deadline to enter is this friday by mid-night and ANYONE can jump in! well figure a quick time line saturday or so?! i mean i kinda kicked this one off, but i aint runnin shit, so anyone with any ideads, feel free! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 29 2010, 09:40 PM~17920704
> *yah im down with that, not much interest for this build off so lets say deadline to enter is this friday by mid-night and ANYONE can jump in! well figure a quick time line saturday or so?! i mean i kinda kicked this one off, but i aint runnin shit, so anyone with any ideads, feel free!  :biggrin:
> *




im down, whatever ya know! its open to everyone, and anyone can join!


1/32 scale build off! anything goes :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

CONGRATS 716!!!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 29 2010, 09:58 PM~17920855
> *CONGRATS 716!!!!
> *



X2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Welcome


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

thanks again to everyone. ill try to bring my best. an do what i can


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 29 2010, 10:24 PM~17921153
> *Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




2 of the cleanest whips ive seen you do! you by far are gettin better an better with each build bro!

and your right, the black gutz on the caddy look way better  

and get the spare outa the front seat foo


----------



## caprice on dz

well, per the advice of others I dug through my spare tires. building mostly lowriders I don't have too many muscle kits but heres what I found, firestone F70/15 fronts and goodyear L60/15 rears, the best I can don the rear are about 3/32" taller


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

im sure most of you seen these car's . but these are my newest builds to add to the dynasty thread.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 29 2010, 07:24 PM~17921153
> *Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


about time you got daylight pics for the bmw


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

my candy green buick from the just for fun box stock build off.
















































thats it for now but i got a few more cookin up!! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 29 2010, 11:04 PM~17922230
> *about time you got daylight pics for the bmw
> *


 :cheesy: i didnt know anyone was anticipating them :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

lil somethin ive beem twarkin with latlely, something to take my mind off the bullshit  































dont know if i wanna go lolo with it, or keep it like this :dunno: 

but this will complete the 78-80 promos :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 29 2010, 10:12 PM~17922316
> *lil somethin ive beem twarkin with latlely, something to take my mind off the bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont know if i wanna go lolo with it, or keep it like this :dunno:
> 
> but this will complete the 78-80 promos :biggrin:
> *


I like the looks of it this way Jeff.Thats just my 2 cents thou.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 29 2010, 06:20 PM~17920106
> *hop in bro! if a build off is what it takes for you to build it, then your in
> *



hmm i might be down for that depending on the deadline cause ive got my ass into two other build offs im trying to stay up on 

and that monte lookin dope :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 30 2010, 12:20 AM~17922414
> *hmm i might be down for that depending on the deadline cause ive got my ass into two other build offs im trying to stay up on
> 
> and that monte lookin dope  :wow:
> *




its a small 1/32 scale, shouldnt take much, unless your goin gangster and cuttin it open and hingein everything lol

i would say a month tops for a small build off, but like i said, if you cats are goin all out and openin doors an shit, we might need longer


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 30 2010, 12:27 AM~17922530
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




dont even sweat that :biggrin: i got the wheels and a class action just waitin to get busy on that one  i got a grand nash motor too  so we all good  :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 29 2010, 10:27 PM~17922532
> *its a small 1/32 scale, shouldnt take much, unless your goin gangster and cuttin it open and hingein everything lol
> 
> i would say a month tops for a small build off, but like i said, if you cats are goin all out and openin doors an shit, we might need longer
> *



im not gonna open shit lthats why i did not cut my 62 im gonna try to get in on this if i finish well thats a whole other story :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 30 2010, 12:30 AM~17922555
> *im not gonna open shit lthats why i did not cut my 62  im gonna try to get in on this if i finish well thats a whole other story :roflmao:
> *





 itll get that little kit started at least lol


and im just throwin this out there, but if someone does open up the doors on a 1/32 scale................... youza bad dude :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 29 2010, 10:32 PM~17922589
> *  itll get that little kit started at least lol
> and im just throwin this out there, but if someone does open up the doors on a 1/32 scale................... youza bad dude :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 29 2010, 11:29 PM~17922549
> *dont even sweat that :biggrin:  i got the wheels and a class action just waitin to get busy on that one   i got a grand nash motor too   so we all good   :biggrin:
> *


hmm....Double O buildoff? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 30 2010, 11:36 AM~17925726
> *hmm....Double O buildoff? :biggrin:
> *




:uh: you would pull some shit like that, call a build off when i got no time to wipe my ass! :uh: jerk! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

oh and if you want a DOUBLE O build off, i want a 20 dollar buy in and winner gets the rides in the end


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: "youza funny dude man"!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 30 2010, 12:32 AM~17922589
> *  itll get that little kit started at least lol
> and im just throwin this out there, but if someone does open up the doors on a 1/32 scale................... youza bad dude :biggrin:
> *


IF YOU THINK THAT WOULD BE BADASS...YOU SHOULD HAVE SEEN THE HOTWHEELS CARS IN HEARTLAND......THEY HAD THE DOORS CUT OPEN :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jun 30 2010, 01:21 PM~17927011
> *IF YOU THINK THAT WOULD BE BADASS...YOU SHOULD HAVE SEEN THE HOTWHEELS CARS IN HEARTLAND......THEY HAD THE DOORS CUT OPEN :0
> *



now thats some skills right there !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

truth! :wow:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 30 2010, 06:10 AM~17922280
> *my candy green buick from the just for fun box stock build off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats it for now  but i got a few more cookin up!! :biggrin:
> *



I never understood those Unity spot lights but the model is sick


----------



## regalistic

what you guys think about using this wheel set up on the rat rod... thinking about painting the rim red and leaving spokes chrome

opinions wanted!!!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jun 30 2010, 05:30 PM~17928402
> *what you guys think about using this wheel set up on the rat rod... thinking about painting the rim red and leaving spokes chrome
> 
> opinions wanted!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: I THINK THAT WOULD LOOK PRETTY DOPE E!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jun 30 2010, 12:21 PM~17927011
> *IF YOU THINK THAT WOULD BE BADASS...YOU SHOULD HAVE SEEN THE HOTWHEELS CARS IN HEARTLAND......THEY HAD THE DOORS CUT OPEN :0
> *


 :wow: that's crazy


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 29 2010, 09:12 PM~17922316
> *lil somethin ive beem twarkin with latlely, something to take my mind off the bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont know if i wanna go lolo with it, or keep it like this :dunno:
> 
> but this will complete the 78-80 promos :biggrin:
> *


WTF? jeff builds montes?!














J/P!! looks good! r those the wheels from that die crap caprice?


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 29 2010, 09:32 PM~17922589
> *  itll get that little kit started at least lol
> and im just throwin this out there, but if someone does open up the doors on a 1/32 scale................... youza bad dude :biggrin:
> *


was thinkin on it actually, hood 2, but then its like WTF do i do for a motor?! so maybe just a quick build 4 now, and ill scoop up another 1 and got all out?! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 30 2010, 09:27 PM~17930257
> *WTF? jeff builds montes?!
> J/P!! looks good! r those the wheels from that die crap caprice?
> *





who me? :dunno: :biggrin: 

well i couldnt take it anymore, i had to see some spokes on it, and i think its gonna stay lolo and go with the rest  black spoked 1301's  an 520's....... you know how i do :biggrin: 


just finished up the foil and final clear today, just gonna cut the floor out of the promo interior pan, and get them seats out, and dash and im good! black gutz with baby blue flocking


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 29 2010, 09:12 PM~17922316
> *lil somethin ive beem twarkin with latlely, something to take my mind off the bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont know if i wanna go lolo with it, or keep it like this :dunno:
> 
> but this will complete the 78-80 promos :biggrin:
> *





Hmmm... Another Monte, theres a suprise... :ugh: 


Jk brother! :biggrin: That shit lookin' CHUNKY wit them rims!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 30 2010, 07:43 PM~17930892
> *who me? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> 
> well i couldnt take it anymore, i had to see some spokes on it, and i think its gonna stay lolo and go with the rest   black spoked 1301's   an 520's....... you know how i do :biggrin:
> just finished up the foil and final clear today, just gonna cut the floor out of the promo interior pan, and get them seats out, and dash and im good! black gutz with baby blue flocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I spoke too soon... :uh: :biggrin: You know they ALWAYS look sweet on wires!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 30 2010, 09:27 PM~17930257
> *WTF? jeff builds montes?!
> J/P!! looks good! r those the wheels from that die crap caprice?
> *





naw bro, they are the pegasus irocs with the pegasus 23'' alum. rings out back and the centers painted black


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 30 2010, 10:49 PM~17930953
> *I spoke too soon... :uh:  :biggrin: You know they ALWAYS look sweet on wires!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *





oh for sure! i just had to see it on spokes! i like the pro touring ideah (future refrence :biggrin: ) but all the other promos i did were lolos, and this one had to fit in ya dig  

and after this one, im done with this year monte :uh: 4 is enough :uh: now on to the elcos lol

and thanks kind words jimbo


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 30 2010, 07:52 PM~17930987
> *oh for sure! i just had to see it on spokes! i like the pro touring ideah (future refrence :biggrin: ) but all the other promos i did were lolos, and this one had to fit in ya dig
> 
> and after this one, im done with this year monte :uh:  4 is enough :uh:  now on to the elcos lol
> 
> and thanks kind words jimbo
> *



:wow: Do I smell an Ls Elco in the works??? :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 30 2010, 10:55 PM~17931007
> *:wow: Do I smell an Ls Elco in the works??? :wow:
> *



dont know yet!


i wanted to take an 80 elco and mate it with a 78 monte and make a 78 monte clipped elco tho :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

<span style=\'font-family:algerian\'>*Dynasty 4 life...........................*</span>


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 30 2010, 11:44 PM~17932098
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very realistic looking!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 1 2010, 12:44 AM~17932098
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks good midget :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 30 2010, 10:02 PM~17931096
> *<span style=\'font-family:algerian\'>Dynasty 4 life...........................</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is it possible for me to make this the picture that goes under my name?


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 1 2010, 04:43 AM~17930892
> *who me? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sick work ,the foil is perfect


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

interior still fits perfectly too


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 30 2010, 09:44 PM~17932098
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dam those hinges look gooooood :cheesy: ....dam son yuv'e came along way


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin: thanks danny, an i plan on goin much, much further in this car...


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 1 2010, 06:52 AM~17934145
> *:biggrin: thanks danny, an i plan on goin much, much further in this car...
> *



well ill be ready to nose up soon .....just gotta finish all the stuff i have on my table to send it out  

oh and DETOX TOO :happysad: ........AFTER THAT HOPPER BUILD OFF  :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 1 2010, 03:46 PM~17934108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interior still fits perfectly too
> *



Sick detail


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 1 2010, 08:57 AM~17933891
> *Sick work ,the foil is perfect
> *




thanks bro!

i try every time to try and get that shit to look as real as i can, so it means alot when someone points it out  thanks roy!


and my next delema is........... should i go with color matched bumper trim? or keep um chrome?


----------



## [email protected]

hock :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Chevy-C-1500-Sportside...=item335e7f853c


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 1 2010, 05:46 AM~17934108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interior still fits perfectly too
> *


Looking real good right there!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

are you going stock build or....


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 1 2010, 06:59 PM~17935424
> *thanks bro!
> 
> i try every time to try and get that shit to look as real as i can, so it means alot when someone points it out   thanks roy!
> and my next delema is........... should i go with color matched bumper trim? or keep um chrome?
> *



Hey man 
that car needs chrome 

color code trim looks poor :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 1 2010, 02:46 PM~17936630
> *Looking real good right there!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> are you going stock build or....
> *


:cheesy: fawk na it aint goin stock, its goin as a cndyblu66ss..:biggrin:








to look like the painted one :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 29 2010, 08:12 PM~17922316
> *lil somethin ive beem twarkin with latlely, something to take my mind off the bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont know if i wanna go lolo with it, or keep it like this :dunno:
> 
> but this will complete the 78-80 promos :biggrin:
> *


Looking good Jeff :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 1 2010, 10:00 PM~17936763
> *:cheesy: fawk na it aint goin stock, its goin as a cndyblu66ss..:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to look like the painted one :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Will Look sick in Blue


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 1 2010, 03:01 PM~17936769
> *Looking good Jeff :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X2!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 1 2010, 12:00 PM~17936763
> *:cheesy: fawk na it aint goin stock, its goin as a cndyblu66ss..:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to look like the painted one :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its going to look clean!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 1 2010, 04:01 PM~17936769
> *Looking good Jeff :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *





thanks bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

more pics in my post folder,
Thanx for lookin' in homies!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

What's up bros.Nothin model related to post but just lettin every one know that my wife and and I are expecting or new addition very soon.Hopefully in the next few days.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 1 2010, 03:53 PM~17936691
> *Hey man
> that car needs chrome
> 
> color code trim looks poor  :biggrin:
> *






:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 1 2010, 06:18 PM~17938843
> *What's up bros.Nothin model related to post but just lettin every one know that my wife and and I are expecting or new addition very soon.Hopefully in the next few days.
> *




congrats homie !!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Thanx Trend.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 1 2010, 07:18 PM~17938843
> *What's up bros.Nothin model related to post but just lettin every one know that my wife and and I are expecting or new addition very soon.Hopefully in the next few days.
> *






:0 congrats brother :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 29 2010, 11:12 PM~17922316
> *lil somethin ive beem twarkin with latlely, something to take my mind off the bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont know if i wanna go lolo with it, or keep it like this :dunno:
> 
> but this will complete the 78-80 promos :biggrin:
> *


I say you build it as a lolo and send me those wheels. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 1 2010, 06:18 PM~17938843
> *What's up bros.Nothin model related to post but just lettin every one know that my wife and and I are expecting or new addition very soon.Hopefully in the next few days.
> *


congats man enjoy it while you can they grow up so fast!! :0 my youngest is almost 2 allready..shit!!  i remenber holdin her in one arm!..lol.. not now.
they are a bundle of joy..enjoy every minute you can.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 1 2010, 07:18 PM~17938843
> *What's up bros.Nothin model related to post but just lettin every one know that my wife and and I are expecting or new addition very soon.Hopefully in the next few days.
> *


CONGRATS BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 1 2010, 10:06 PM~17940108
> *I say you build it as a lolo and send me those wheels.  :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

this is a little somthing im working on for the DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ BUILD OFF, it's a model of my 1:1, i have a long way to go onit, but gota start somwere. this is were im at onit for now, gota lota body work left to do, but i want it perfect, so i gota keep going untill it is. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

dude that looks sick so far!

and that is for real one of my dream trucks, a bagged out extended cab dime, somethin about that style dime that looks soooo good to me :biggrin: 



looks sick matt :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 1 2010, 02:49 PM~17937873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics in my post folder,
> Thanx for lookin' in homies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like, I like.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 2 2010, 08:06 AM~17943354
> *this is a little somthing im working on for the DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ BUILD OFF, it's a model of my 1:1, i have a long way to go onit, but gota start somwere. this is were im at onit for now, gota lota body work left to do, but i want it perfect, so i gota keep going untill it is. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pic of the 1:1?


----------



## hocknberry

jeff... u get ur 1/32 in yet?! looks like there's only 3 of us in this 1!? :happysad: let me know and we'll hit up JT, he has a 52 bomb, and we'll get crackin i guess?!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 3 2010, 06:22 PM~17954068
> *jeff... u get ur 1/32 in yet?! looks like there's only 3 of us in this 1!?  :happysad: let me know and we'll hit up JT, he has a 52 bomb, and we'll get crackin i guess?!
> *





nope! it was shipped 2 days ago, and i found it on ebay over 2 weeks ago  but itll be here none the less


----------



## hocknberry

coo, gotta wait on u then 2 have any kind of "build off" with only 3 of us in it?!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

IF I WIN THIS EBAY AUCTION TONIGHT HOMIES, I'M IN ON THE BUILD OFF IF IT'S NOT TOO LATE.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 3 2010, 07:24 PM~17954393
> *coo, gotta wait on u then 2 have any kind of "build off" with only 3 of us in it?!
> *





 we will get down for sure


----------



## chevyguy97

here are some old pic's of my S-10, i painted it these colors about 3 years ago. this is a custom mix of kinda a cranberry, and a grayish silver.









then i sanded that down and painted it up like this, it's flat black, with colbalt blue flames.


















then i let my brother borrow it, and a teenage girl on a cell phone hit him and did this to it, so now im in the prosses of rebuilding it, and it's in my shop now getting some frame work done on the rear so i can bag it. i just got a new set of boss 20" 335 wheels for it, and im buying a 3-link set up for the rear, i will get over to the shop later and get some pic's of how it looks right now.









i don't know what colors im going to paint it next, so i am just going to get it bagged and ready for paint.


----------



## chevyguy97

HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GREAT 4th OF JULY, caues i will be in the shop working on my 1:1, these are the 20" rims i just got off of E-bay last week, and this is what the truck looks like over in the shop right now, i will be in the shop all week tring to get this thing bagged and back on the road, i have not had a bagged truck in almost 5 years, my last bagged truck was also a square body S-10,









im hoping to have it all bagged an back on the road in the next couple of weeks. (i hope) :biggrin: 

the S-10 that's in the top pic's is a 92 x-cab, and the one in the bottem pic's is my first S-10 it's a 93 x-cab, i had it all black with a snug and 16" camero rims onit, that's my wife in the driver seat, she loves old body S-10's, then i added the blue in the middle and bagged it, but that truck is long gone, and now im doing it all over again. lol but this is how they used to look back in the day.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 3 2010, 04:35 PM~17954433
> *IF I WIN THIS EBAY AUCTION TONIGHT HOMIES, I'M IN ON THE BUILD OFF IF IT'S NOT TOO LATE.
> 
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:  nah, i planned for friday the deadline, but since jeff is still waiting, technically there was only me and JT, so no dead line as of yet i guess?! we'll wait 4 jeff, ur auction AND ANYONE ELSE WHO WANTS IN IT?! :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

Thought I'd share a couple future projects.

First up is based on a local cruiser I have seen round my way. Its painted pearl white with a salmon colored factory interior, fat whites and red steelies with chrome beauty rings and lake pipes.









Second is an early style lowrider, chrome five spoke rims with thin whites, Not sure if the newer pegasus 5.20s will fit the era or not, maybe some smaller diameter tires with hand painted thin whites perhaps.









I have a third kit that will eventually be built as a modern style lowrider.

Phil


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Happy 4th to all of my Dynasty brotha's!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jul 4 2010, 02:25 AM~17956731
> *Thought I'd share a couple future projects.
> 
> First up is based on a local cruiser I have seen round my way. Its painted pearl white with a salmon colored factory interior, fat whites and red steelies with chrome beauty rings and lake pipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second is an early style lowrider, chrome five spoke rims with thin whites, Not sure if the newer pegasus 5.20s will fit the era or not, maybe some smaller diameter tires with hand painted thin whites perhaps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a third kit that will eventually be built as a modern style lowrider.
> 
> Phil
> *


Kool!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 4 2010, 09:23 AM~17957367
> *Happy 4th to all of my Dynasty brotha's!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SAME TO YOU TONE AND TO ALL THE FAMILIA!!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jul 4 2010, 09:25 AM~17956731
> *Thought I'd share a couple future projects.
> 
> First up is based on a local cruiser I have seen round my way. Its painted pearl white with a salmon colored factory interior, fat whites and red steelies with chrome beauty rings and lake pipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second is an early style lowrider, chrome five spoke rims with thin whites, Not sure if the newer pegasus 5.20s will fit the era or not, maybe some smaller diameter tires with hand painted thin whites perhaps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a third kit that will eventually be built as a modern style lowrider.
> 
> Phil
> *


looking forward bro


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 4 2010, 01:23 PM~17957367
> *Happy 4th to all of my Dynasty brotha's!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


same to u brother.

besafe


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 4 2010, 06:23 AM~17957367
> *Happy 4th to all of my Dynasty brotha's!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


happy 4th fam! not so happy for me cuzz i gotta work cuzz i only get 2 holidays off, so have a few cold 1's for me bro's!! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

happy 4th fellas  stay safe


----------



## hocknberry

happy 4th guys!!
who all from Dynasty got J's LS kit?! i was thinkin an LS monte would be a good build off?!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 4 2010, 11:25 PM~17961085
> *happy 4th guys!!
> who all from Dynasty got J's LS kit?! i was thinkin an LS monte would be a good build off?!
> *





i got one, but im puttin my all into that build, nothin suited for a build off, i dont want no deadline on that one  

thats gonna be my show peice when its done, when ever it gets done


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 4 2010, 08:29 PM~17961106
> *i got one, but im puttin my all into that build, nothin suited for a build off, i dont want no deadline on that one
> 
> thats gonna be my show peice when its done, when ever it gets done
> *


yah i heard that! i just got 2 thinkin...... no time line with my jevries piece! unless we do a YEAR build off?! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 4 2010, 12:04 AM~17956109
> *:wow:  :biggrin:   nah, i planned for friday the deadline, but since jeff is still waiting, technically there was only me and JT, so no dead line as of yet i guess?! we'll wait 4 jeff, ur auction AND ANYONE ELSE WHO WANTS IN IT?!  :biggrin:
> *


i have a 52 new kit an 59 built that needs redone can i play ?? what are the rules?


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 5 2010, 05:29 AM~17961106
> *i got one, but im puttin my all into that build, nothin suited for a build off, i dont want no deadline on that one
> 
> thats gonna be my show peice when its done, when ever it gets done
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## jt2020

Ok I hope everyone enjoyed the Fireworks and still have their fingers, hands, arms, and other body parts.

Some Jackass blew his whole lower half of his arm off. It was in the 4ths paper here in Indy.

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jul 4 2010, 08:54 PM~17961244
> *i have a 52 new kit an 59 built that needs redone can i play ?? what are  the rules?
> *


no rules big dog! build what you brought! were just waitin on jeff 2 get his kit and then i think its on! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 5 2010, 09:43 PM~17967218
> *no rules big dog! build what you brought! were just waitin on jeff 2 get his kit and then i think its on!  :biggrin:
> *




:yes: :h5: :run: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 6 2010, 07:17 PM~17975584
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## jt2020

Here is my latest. Porsche 959 Street.

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome...cid=EM_sharview


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 6 2010, 07:35 PM~17976294
> *:scrutinize:
> *


?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 6 2010, 08:37 PM~17976313
> *?
> *


it just looks like your finger painting :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin: ik


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 6 2010, 08:42 PM~17976351
> *it just looks like your finger painting :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Jul 6 2010, 08:37 PM~17976309
> *Here is my latest. Porsche 959 Street.
> 
> http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome...cid=EM_sharview
> *





that shit loooks real good bro! :0


----------



## chevyguy97

had to show yall this, caues i know how every one loves a primed down, layed out truck.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 5 2010, 08:43 PM~17967218
> *no rules big dog! build what you brought! were just waitin on jeff 2 get his kit and then i think its on!  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah when its all good an ready fill me in.. i got a 55,52 an a 59.
oh...an i got my azz a job now so its kinda harder to get some table time in...
got 21 hours in since sat. so far. lucky im still alive...lol....havent worked like this in 2 years.... :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 6 2010, 09:52 PM~17977067
> *had to show yall this, caues i know how every one loves a primed down, layed out truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:0 thats too sick! i want i want :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 6 2010, 08:52 PM~17977067
> *had to show yall this, caues i know how every one loves a primed down, layed out truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




That truck is killa bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 7 2010, 03:35 PM~17981248
> *That truck is killa bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *



I say Yea


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

66 ive been workin on when i can find time. (BABY BLUE'S) simple an clean.







still needs clear an all that jazz!!!































gotta tuoch up the lip wasnt dry yet! :0 















thats it for now.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

LOOOKS GOOD BRO!!!!! LOVE THE WHEELS!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Homie that '66 is clean as it get's!!!!!!!!!!

I love that 2 tone interior!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jul 7 2010, 03:51 PM~17983577
> *66 ive been workin on when i can find time. (BABY BLUE'S) simple an clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still needs clear an all that jazz!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta tuoch up the lip wasnt dry yet! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats it for now.
> *




:wow: thats clean as hell............. nice whip bro!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 7 2010, 03:02 PM~17983673
> *:wow:  thats clean as hell............. nice whip bro!
> *


thanks to everyone's comments! :biggrin: 
thanks to trend for the bad azz decals
an thanks to toniseven for the wheels.
more picx when its done.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 7 2010, 03:54 PM~17983598
> *LOOOKS GOOD BRO!!!!! LOVE THE WHEELS!!!
> *


x2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 7 2010, 10:00 PM~17988990
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: ME LIKEY, LOVIN THE RALLYS :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jul 7 2010, 09:51 PM~17983577
> *66 ive been workin on when i can find time. (BABY BLUE'S) simple an clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still needs clear an all that jazz!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta tuoch up the lip wasnt dry yet! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats it for now.
> *



NICE


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Jul 8 2010, 12:43 AM~17989418
> *:cheesy: ME LIKEY, LOVIN THE RALLYS :biggrin:
> *


X2!


----------



## danny chawps

> 66 ive been workin on when i can find time. (BABY BLUE'S) simple an clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still needs clear an all that jazz!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta tuoch up the lip wasnt dry yet! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats it for now.
> 
> 
> CLEAN :cheesy:


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jul 7 2010, 12:51 PM~17983577
> *66 ive been workin on when i can find time. (BABY BLUE'S) simple an clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still needs clear an all that jazz!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta tuoch up the lip wasnt dry yet! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats it for now.
> *


nice!!


----------



## kykustoms

that 66 looks killer i like the colors


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 8 2010, 01:11 PM~17992840
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

builds are lookn killer guys---keep it up. 
DYNASTY taking over the WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> 66 ive been workin on when i can find time. (BABY BLUE'S) simple an clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still needs clear an all that jazz!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta tuoch up the lip wasnt dry yet! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats it for now.
> CLEAN :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> sick,
Click to expand...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 8 2010, 06:24 PM~17995547
> *builds are lookn killer guys---keep it up.
> DYNASTY taking over the WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 :0 :0 he didnt..








:run: :run:
he did!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 8 2010, 08:37 PM~17996597
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

now i jus need some new pegasus Ts to finish it up..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 8 2010, 07:41 PM~17996637
> *now i jus need some new pegasus Ts to finish it up..
> *


why does your avi say dynasty and your carclub say solo?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 8 2010, 08:01 PM~17996805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks nice but is it warped a lil?


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 8 2010, 07:59 PM~17997543
> *looks nice but is it warped a lil?
> *


LOOKS LIKE THE FRONT END MIGHT BE A LIL BIT


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 9 2010, 04:52 AM~17997480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 8 2010, 09:59 PM~17997543
> *looks nice but is it warped a lil?
> *


a tad.. the major warpage i took care of tho


----------



## danny chawps

who makes thses wheel decas , can a muufuka get some or what :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

trendsetta nikka you blind? :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 9 2010, 10:46 AM~18001524
> *trendsetta nikka you blind? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

JUST FARTIN' AROUND.............


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 9 2010, 11:46 AM~18001524
> *trendsetta nikka you blind? :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


LEAVE CHAWPER ALONE, WITH ALL THE PAINT FUMES AND THE TIME IN THE SHOP, HE DONT GET OUT MUCH :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 9 2010, 02:03 PM~18002536
> *JUST FARTIN' AROUND.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





I LIKE THAT


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 9 2010, 08:03 PM~18002536
> *JUST FARTIN' AROUND.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



REPRESENT WW


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 9 2010, 09:00 AM~18001229
> *a tad.. the major warpage i took care of tho
> *


still looks hella nice bro.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 9 2010, 11:03 AM~18002536
> *JUST FARTIN' AROUND.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like the big D is on the map guys!! :biggrin:


----------



## CharlieK

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jul 7 2010, 03:51 PM~17983577
> *66 ive been workin on when i can find time. (BABY BLUE'S) simple an clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still needs clear an all that jazz!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta tuoch up the lip wasnt dry yet! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats it for now.
> *



I am liking this one. Looks great


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

ANOTHER ONE FINISHED FOR THE FAM.....

*~~~PURE WHITE~~~*











MORE PICS IN MY THREAD!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 10 2010, 12:59 AM~18008258
> *ANOTHER ONE FINISHED FOR THE FAM.....
> 
> ~~~PURE WHITE~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE PICS IN MY THREAD!!
> *



Oh yeah!!!!!!!!!

Nice homie !!!!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 10 2010, 12:59 AM~18008258
> *ANOTHER ONE FINISHED FOR THE FAM.....
> 
> ~~~PURE WHITE~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE PICS IN MY THREAD!!
> *


another sweet 66 ....i gotta get mine done... :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 9 2010, 01:29 PM~18003763
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> LEAVE CHAWPER ALONE, WITH ALL THE PAINT FUMES AND THE TIME IN THE SHOP, HE DONT GET OUT MUCH :biggrin:
> *



yeah leave me alone  :tears:


:biggrin: well trendsetta PM a muuuufuka i need wheel decals :cheesy:


----------



## jt2020

Here are three project on the table. The first is a 66 Elky. I am going for the Chip Foose look.

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome...cid=EM_sharview

The second is what I am calling 1st Round Pic. I could see a rookie getting one of these with their first paycheck.

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome...cid=EM_sharview

Last one is a Rolls Royce Royal Cloud Lowrider. I need you help to pick the wheels. Let me know which one ya'll like. 

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome...cid=EM_sharview

:biggrin:


----------



## ptman2002

a few new pics so you all know im still alive.

a few upgrades on this one. new wheels and speaker box. core support cover.

















even build a low low.

















magnum.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Jul 10 2010, 07:16 PM~18013127
> *a few new pics so you all know im still alive.
> 
> a few upgrades on this one.  new wheels and speaker box. core support cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even build a low low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magnum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good bro!! i like that burban for sure!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 10 2010, 10:45 PM~18013323
> *lookin good bro!! i like that burban for sure!
> *





isnt that a fullsize blazer? the burban has a longer cargo area for the third row seats? right?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thats a tahoe.
not a nomad :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 10 2010, 07:53 PM~18013387
> *thats a tahoe.
> not a nomad :biggrin:
> *


burban / tahoe, same thing almost?! either way its bad ass! full size blazer was only 2 door i think jeffy! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

this is what won the podium invite round,over on minitruckinweb's model build off. i built this S-10 to rep my club and get our name out there, and to show the world that DYNASTY, AND DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ could build some of the baddest model's on the planet. so i hope i did my part to rep my club with this build. everyone that built for this round did an AWESOME JOB, so i am realy suprised that i won. :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Way to rep homie !!!!!!!!!!! truck came out nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 11 2010, 09:07 AM~18015777
> *this is what won the podium invite round,over on minitruckinweb's model build off. i built this S-10 to rep my club and get our name out there, and to show the world that DYNASTY, AND DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ could build some of the baddest model's on the planet. so i hope i did my part to rep my club with this build. everyone that built for this round did an AWESOME JOB, so i am realy suprised that i won. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS LIKE THE COLORS I PAINTED MY SILVERADO...NICE!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Jul 11 2010, 04:16 AM~18013127
> *a few new pics so you all know im still alive.
> 
> a few upgrades on this one.  new wheels and speaker box. core support cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even build a low low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magnum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great builds


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 11 2010, 03:07 PM~18015777
> *this is what won the podium invite round,over on minitruckinweb's model build off. i built this S-10 to rep my club and get our name out there, and to show the world that DYNASTY, AND DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ could build some of the baddest model's on the planet. so i hope i did my part to rep my club with this build. everyone that built for this round did an AWESOME JOB, so i am realy suprised that i won. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Congrats Homie looks sick


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 11 2010, 08:07 AM~18015777
> *this is what won the podium invite round,over on minitruckinweb's model build off. i built this S-10 to rep my club and get our name out there, and to show the world that DYNASTY, AND DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ could build some of the baddest model's on the planet. so i hope i did my part to rep my club with this build. everyone that built for this round did an AWESOME JOB, so i am realy suprised that i won. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great work on the Mini. They all look great.

:biggrin:


----------



## jt2020

Here is a little more work on the El Camino.

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome...cid=EM_sharview

:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Jul 11 2010, 11:06 AM~18016315
> *Here is a little more work on the El Camino.
> 
> http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome...cid=EM_sharview
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Nice!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68




----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 11 2010, 06:07 AM~18015777
> *this is what won the podium invite round,over on minitruckinweb's model build off. i built this S-10 to rep my club and get our name out there, and to show the world that DYNASTY, AND DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ could build some of the baddest model's on the planet. so i hope i did my part to rep my club with this build. everyone that built for this round did an AWESOME JOB, so i am realy suprised that i won. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


high five on the win matt! i took 3rd in this one!


----------



## chevyguy97

high 5 back at ya


----------



## hocknberry

since matt threw in pics of his, i guess ill do the same! he payed off the judges and won the invite round and payed a lil more to put me in 3rd! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> since matt threw in pics of his, i guess ill do the same! he payed off the judges and won the invite round and payed a lil more to put me in 3rd! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> IT WAS A SMALL PRICE TO PAY. LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> since matt threw in pics of his, i guess ill do the same! he payed off the judges and won the invite round and payed a lil more to put me in 3rd! :biggrin:
> IT WAS A SMALL PRICE TO PAY. LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> yah for u! but landed me a fuckin 3rd!  :biggrin:
> oh well..we finished and placed! DYNASTY/DRAG-LO REPRESENTIN!!!! :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## chevyguy97




----------



## [email protected]

bad ass whips fellas, and congrats to the winners :biggrin: 


holdin down the truck game for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

This Cutty is SICK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




This vid is courtesy off Ant's Customs in the 1:1 paint and body section.


----------



## regalistic




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 11 2010, 09:06 PM~18020184
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your trucks?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 12 2010, 12:05 PM~18024403
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That regal looks good homie!

More pics please......... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 12 2010, 01:05 PM~18024403
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 12 2010, 01:05 PM~18024403
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TIGHT ERIC!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 12 2010, 01:32 PM~18024597
> *That regal looks good homie!
> 
> More pics please......... :biggrin:
> 
> *


THE REGAL IS AN OLD BUILD , JUSTED TO PHOTO THE HOMIE WITH. THERE ARE PROBLE SOME MORE PICS IN THE BEGINNING PAGES OF MY BUILD THREAD


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 12 2010, 11:14 AM~18024463
> *your trucks?
> *


the blue and silver one is mine,, the black and blue one is hocks and the all blue one with the trailer is trents.
all DYNASTY M.C.C. & DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ boys.
i got diff pic's of each and photo shoped them together.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Jul 10 2010, 07:16 PM~18013127
> *a few new pics so you all know im still alive.
> 
> a few upgrades on this one.  new wheels and speaker box. core support cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even build a low low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magnum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Sweet rides!   Lovin that Magnum!!! :cheesy:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 12 2010, 06:19 AM~18023113
> *This Cutty is SICK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> This vid is courtesy off Ant's Customs in the 1:1 paint and body section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2!! too much pink and purple for me but the craftmanship in that paint work is fuckin killer!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 12 2010, 08:24 PM~18029671
> *the blue and silver one is mine,, the black and blue one is hocks and the all blue one with the trailer is trents.
> all DYNASTY M.C.C. & DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ boys.
> i got diff pic's of each and photo shoped them together.
> *


 :cheesy: should cast those in resin.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 5 2010, 08:43 PM~17967218
> *no rules big dog! build what you brought! were just waitin on jeff 2 get his kit and then i think its on!  :biggrin:
> *


is there a list of people in this? or is it just us 3. jeff you get you kit yet?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jul 12 2010, 11:48 PM~18030693
> *is there a list of people in this? or is it just us 3. jeff you get you kit yet?
> *





nope not yet! i talked to the dude on ebay and its comeing from canada :uh: and he said it should be here soon, and that was a week ago, its been a month and a week so far for that little ass kit!

canadas shipping sucks ass man :angry:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 12 2010, 11:08 PM~18031024
> *nope not yet! i talked to the dude on ebay and its comeing from canada :uh:  and he said it should be here soon, and that was a week ago, its been a month and a week so far for that little ass kit!
> 
> canadas shipping sucks ass man :angry:
> *


wow! what the hell...it shouldnt take that long...id be aaskin some quetions. :angry: im waiting on a 55 from e-bay too. ill prob.. do a couple. 
i cant even remember the last time i did one of these..lol... :biggrin: 
this will be fun thuogh. glad whoever came up with the idea. something different.


----------



## regalistic

whats up with this build off..... wouldnt mind getting in on one


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 13 2010, 09:55 AM~18033458
> *whats up with this build off..... wouldnt mind getting in on one
> *




its a 1/35 scale build off E


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 13 2010, 11:07 AM~18033892
> *its a 1/35 scale build off E
> *


NEVERMIND...LOL


----------



## Trendsetta 68




----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 13 2010, 01:43 PM~18035089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 13 2010, 01:43 PM~18035089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




im tryin to get this up on the site! i like it :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 13 2010, 11:43 AM~18035089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks cool.


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good guys


----------



## Trendsetta 68

tHANX FELLAS !


DYNASTY IS IN THE BUILDIN' !



:biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 12 2010, 08:01 PM~18030093
> *:cheesy: should cast those in resin.
> *


  :biggrin:  good idea!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 13 2010, 08:07 AM~18033892
> *its a 1/35 scale build off E
> *


 :uh: no jeff its a 1/32 build off! :biggrin: unless ur kit is 1/35? :biggrin: let us know when u get it cuzz we just waitin on you bruthu!! all 4 of us?!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 13 2010, 10:02 PM~18040291
> *:uh: no jeff its a 1/32 build off!  :biggrin: unless ur kit is 1/35?  :biggrin: let us know when u get it cuzz we just waitin on you bruthu!! all 4 of us?!
> *


if its a 1/35 i gotta see it! :biggrin: 
who's building what?? i got a 52 fleetline im building.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jul 13 2010, 08:14 PM~18040416
> *if its a 1/35 i gotta see it! :biggrin:
> who's building what?? i got a 52 fleetline im building.
> *


mines a 1/32 impy convert


----------



## [email protected]

:0 























:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:biggrin: :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 16 2010, 12:06 PM~18060873
> *:biggrin:  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 16 2010, 12:03 PM~18060855
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:wow: Looks good. Who painted it. :biggrin: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 16 2010, 12:12 PM~18060904
> *:wow: Looks good. Who painted it.  :biggrin:
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *





thanks charles................. i did it the past two days when i could


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 16 2010, 12:16 PM~18060923
> *thanks charles................. i did it the past two days when i could
> *


Glad too see you giving it a try.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 16 2010, 12:21 PM~18060949
> *Glad too see you giving it a try.
> *




had to, jayson called me a bitch if i didnt lol, nah, but for real its the only way your gonna learn anything  , and this was done with all spray can too, no airbrush involved


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 16 2010, 09:24 AM~18060966
> *had to, jayson called me a bitch if i didnt lol, nah, but for real its the only way your gonna learn anything  , and this was done with all spray can too, no airbrush involved
> *


 :biggrin: haha i didnt call u a bitch.... i said, "stop being a bitch, and try!!" lol looks real good. soon u wont do many simple paintjobs :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 16 2010, 10:03 AM~18060855
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



sick g do the damn thang :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 16 2010, 10:03 AM~18060855
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


hella nice


----------



## SlammdSonoma

holy shit J, that looks cool for a first time. I gotta try that out eventually.


----------



## chris mineer

looks good drop


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 16 2010, 11:03 AM~18060855
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: looks dang good bro !!!!!!!!!!!!

be careful, it gets addictive ! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

thanks fellas :biggrin: 


and tone, it is addicting bro, im already looking for some other shit to paint now lol :cheesy:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:0 

















:biggrin:


:wow:


----------



## modelsbyroni

VERY NICE.


----------



## tunzafun

thats sweet bro! :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

this is what i been up to.


----------



## chris mineer

every thing in the new shop is hand made


----------



## kykustoms

lookin good jeff nice patterns and thats a badass dio chris i like the airbag


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 16 2010, 05:02 PM~18063614
> *thanks fellas :biggrin:
> and tone, it is addicting bro, im already looking for some other shit to paint now lol :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jul 16 2010, 06:01 PM~18064061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 16 2010, 03:12 PM~18063706
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> :wow:
> *


 :wow: looks killer jeff! i thought it was air brush 4 sure!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 16 2010, 05:12 PM~18063706
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> :wow:
> *


thats really nice! :wow:


----------



## chevyguy97

car looks good dropped
nice work on the shop chris
ive been working on the bed of my 1:1 model. and i got it all primed and i think im ready to start the frame. still cant deside on color of truck yet, so no painting at this time. i would like to do some kind of too tone, i like colbalt blue, and i still don't know what color i want to put with it. any ideas??? would be great.
but this is where im at onit for now.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

CAR LOOKS GOOD JEFF!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

with this heat and humidity, I can't get nothin' painted ! :angry:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 17 2010, 02:40 PM~18068878
> *with this heat and humidity, I can't get nothin' painted ! :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Hey J, is it time for a new roll call?

1.Trendsetta - *Dynasty M.C.C./Drag Lo*- Indiana Chapter


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

Hey J, is it time for a new roll call?

1.Trendsetta - *Dynasty M.C.C./Drag Lo*- Indiana Chapter 
2.93FULLSIZE-DYNASTY M.C.C./DRAG LO O-HI-O CHAPTER


----------



## chris mineer

1.Trendsetta - Dynasty M.C.C./Drag Lo- Indiana Chapter 
2.93FULLSIZE-DYNASTY M.C.C./DRAG LO O-HI-O CHAPTER
3.chrismineer -DYNASTY M.C.C./DRAG LO O-HI-O CHAPTER


----------



## caprice on dz

1.Trendsetta - Dynasty M.C.C./Drag Lo- Indiana Chapter
2.93FULLSIZE-DYNASTY M.C.C./DRAG LO O-HI-O CHAPTER
3.chrismineer -DYNASTY M.C.C./DRAG LO O-HI-O CHAPTER
4.caprice on dz (big phil)-Dynasty M.C.C.


----------



## caprice on dz

what up fam, everyones builds looking good up in here. finally got a free day, laying some maroon on the 64, and then heading out for some white for the 62.


----------



## chevyguy97

1.Trendsetta - Dynasty M.C.C./Drag Lo- Indiana Chapter
2.93FULLSIZE-DYNASTY M.C.C./DRAG LO O-HI-O CHAPTER
3.chrismineer -DYNASTY M.C.C./DRAG LO O-HI-O CHAPTER
4.caprice on dz (big phil)-Dynasty M.C.C.
5.chevyguy97--DYNASTY M.C.C./V.P.of DRAG LO-KUSTOMZ


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## [email protected]

1.Trendsetta - Dynasty M.C.C./Drag Lo- Indiana Chapter
2.93FULLSIZE-DYNASTY M.C.C./DRAG LO O-HI-O CHAPTER
3.chrismineer -DYNASTY M.C.C./DRAG LO O-HI-O CHAPTER
4.caprice on dz (big phil)-Dynasty M.C.C.
5.chevyguy97--DYNASTY M.C.C./V.P.of DRAG LO-KUSTOMZ
[email protected] DYNASTY pres. status --- steel city chapter


----------



## 06150xlt

1.Trendsetta - Dynasty M.C.C./Drag Lo- Indiana Chapter
2.93FULLSIZE-DYNASTY M.C.C./DRAG LO O-HI-O CHAPTER
3.chrismineer -DYNASTY M.C.C./DRAG LO O-HI-O CHAPTER
4.caprice on dz (big phil)-Dynasty M.C.C.
5.chevyguy97--DYNASTY M.C.C./V.P.of DRAG LO-KUSTOMZ
[email protected] DYNASTY pres. status --- steel city chapter 
7.06150XLT --- DYNASTY M.C.C./Drag Lo --- all alone down here in Louisiana chapter :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

1.Trendsetta - Dynasty M.C.C./Drag Lo- Indiana Chapter
2.93FULLSIZE-DYNASTY M.C.C./DRAG LO O-HI-O CHAPTER
3.chrismineer -DYNASTY M.C.C./DRAG LO O-HI-O CHAPTER
4.caprice on dz (big phil)-Dynasty M.C.C.
5.chevyguy97--DYNASTY M.C.C./V.P.of DRAG LO-KUSTOMZ
[email protected] DYNASTY pres. status --- steel city chapter 
7.06150XLT --- DYNASTY M.C.C./Drag Lo --- all alone down here in Louisiana chapter :biggrin:
8.Aces'N'Eights---DYNASTY/Pre.status of DRAG-LO KUSTOMz-Alberta Canada Chapter


----------



## COAST2COAST

1.Trendsetta - Dynasty M.C.C./Drag Lo- Indiana Chapter
2.93FULLSIZE-DYNASTY M.C.C./DRAG LO O-HI-O CHAPTER
3.chrismineer -DYNASTY M.C.C./DRAG LO O-HI-O CHAPTER
4.caprice on dz (big phil)-Dynasty M.C.C.
5.chevyguy97--DYNASTY M.C.C./V.P.of DRAG LO-KUSTOMZ
[email protected] DYNASTY pres. status --- steel city chapter 
7.06150XLT --- DYNASTY M.C.C./Drag Lo --- all alone down here in Louisiana chapter :biggrin:
8.Aces'N'Eights---DYNASTY/Pre.status of DRAG-LO KUSTOMz-Alberta Canada Chapter
9.COAST2COAST--DYNASTY M.C.C.--IRAQ AT THE MOMENT :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 16 2010, 09:03 AM~18060855
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *





What the..... CLEAN FOOL!!! :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

Real car is painted pearl white with a salmon colored button tuck interior, fat whites and red steelies with chrome beauty rings and lake pipes. Gonna use the custom catalina interior. It has a 409 but mostly stock under the hood and real clean. Just painted on Saturday, still needs to be cleared.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jul 18 2010, 01:37 AM~18072797
> *Real car is painted pearl white with a salmon colored button tuck  interior, fat whites and red steelies with chrome beauty rings and lake pipes. Gonna use the custom catalina interior. It has a 409 but mostly stock under the hood and real clean. Just painted on Saturday, still needs to be cleared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 18 2010, 03:38 AM~18072801
> *nice
> *


thanks man, something a little different for my build style but the real car was just too sexy not to try it


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Jul 17 2010, 11:36 PM~18072144
> *1.Trendsetta - Dynasty M.C.C./Drag Lo- Indiana Chapter
> 2.93FULLSIZE-DYNASTY M.C.C./DRAG LO O-HI-O CHAPTER
> 3.chrismineer -DYNASTY M.C.C./DRAG LO O-HI-O CHAPTER
> 4.caprice on dz (big phil)-Dynasty M.C.C.
> 5.chevyguy97--DYNASTY M.C.C./V.P.of DRAG LO-KUSTOMZ
> [email protected] DYNASTY pres. status --- steel city chapter
> 7.06150XLT --- DYNASTY M.C.C./Drag Lo --- all alone down here in Louisiana chapter  :biggrin:
> 8.Aces'N'Eights---DYNASTY/Pre.status of DRAG-LO KUSTOMz-Alberta Canada Chapter
> 9.COAST2COAST--DYNASTY M.C.C.--IRAQ AT THE MOMENT  :thumbsup:
> *



your in IRAQ coast2coast???
man be carefull over there, and come home safe and soon.
i got some friends over there, hope to see them home soon.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> 1.Trendsetta - Dynasty M.C.C./Drag Lo- Indiana Chapter
> 2.93FULLSIZE-DYNASTY M.C.C./DRAG LO O-HI-O CHAPTER
> 3.chrismineer -DYNASTY M.C.C./DRAG LO O-HI-O CHAPTER
> 4.caprice on dz (big phil)-Dynasty M.C.C.
> 5.chevyguy97--DYNASTY M.C.C./V.P.of DRAG LO-KUSTOMZ
> [email protected] DYNASTY pres. status --- steel city chapter
> 7.06150XLT --- DYNASTY M.C.C./Drag Lo --- all alone down here in Louisiana chapter
> 8 DJ-ROY DYNASTY M.C.C Amsterdam Red light District :biggrin:


----------



## jt2020

> 1.Trendsetta - Dynasty M.C.C./Drag Lo- Indiana Chapter
> 2.93FULLSIZE-DYNASTY M.C.C./DRAG LO O-HI-O CHAPTER
> 3.chrismineer -DYNASTY M.C.C./DRAG LO O-HI-O CHAPTER
> 4.caprice on dz (big phil)-Dynasty M.C.C.
> 5.chevyguy97--DYNASTY M.C.C./V.P.of DRAG LO-KUSTOMZ
> [email protected] DYNASTY pres. status --- steel city chapter
> 7.06150XLT --- DYNASTY M.C.C./Drag Lo --- all alone down here in Louisiana chapter
> 8 DJ-ROY DYNASTY M.C.C Amsterdam Red light District :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 9. JT2020- Dynasty M.C.C. Indiana Chapter
Click to expand...


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 16 2010, 08:03 AM~18060855
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:wow: nice job jeff


----------



## regalistic

1.Trendsetta - Dynasty M.C.C./Drag Lo- Indiana Chapter
2.93FULLSIZE-DYNASTY M.C.C./DRAG LO O-HI-O CHAPTER
3.chrismineer -DYNASTY M.C.C./DRAG LO O-HI-O CHAPTER
4.caprice on dz (big phil)-Dynasty M.C.C.
5.chevyguy97--DYNASTY M.C.C./V.P.of DRAG LO-KUSTOMZ
[email protected] DYNASTY pres. status --- steel city chapter 
7.06150XLT --- DYNASTY M.C.C./Drag Lo --- all alone down here in Louisiana chapter 
8 DJ-ROY DYNASTY M.C.C Amsterdam Red light District 
[/quote]
9. JT2020- Dynasty M.C.C. Indiana Chapter
10.Reagalisic- DYNASTY M.C.C. ohio chapter


----------



## crenshaw magraw

1.Trendsetta - Dynasty M.C.C./Drag Lo- Indiana Chapter
2.93FULLSIZE-DYNASTY M.C.C./DRAG LO O-HI-O CHAPTER
3.chrismineer -DYNASTY M.C.C./DRAG LO O-HI-O CHAPTER
4.caprice on dz (big phil)-Dynasty M.C.C.
5.chevyguy97--DYNASTY M.C.C./V.P.of DRAG LO-KUSTOMZ
[email protected] DYNASTY pres. status --- steel city chapter 
7.06150XLT --- DYNASTY M.C.C./Drag Lo --- all alone down here in Louisiana chapter 
8 DJ-ROY DYNASTY M.C.C Amsterdam Red light District 
9. JT2020- Dynasty M.C.C. Indiana Chapter
10.Reagalisic- DYNASTY M.C.C. ohio chapter
11.crenshaw magraw-DYNASTY M.C.C.-Long Beach CA


----------



## hocknberry

1.Trendsetta - Dynasty M.C.C./Drag Lo- Indiana Chapter
2.93FULLSIZE-DYNASTY M.C.C./DRAG LO O-HI-O CHAPTER
3.chrismineer -DYNASTY M.C.C./DRAG LO O-HI-O CHAPTER
4.caprice on dz (big phil)-Dynasty M.C.C.
5.chevyguy97--DYNASTY M.C.C./V.P.of DRAG LO-KUSTOMZ
[email protected] DYNASTY pres. status --- steel city chapter 
7.06150XLT --- DYNASTY M.C.C./Drag Lo --- all alone down here in Louisiana chapter 
8 DJ-ROY DYNASTY M.C.C Amsterdam Red light District 
9. JT2020- Dynasty M.C.C. Indiana Chapter
10.Reagalisic- DYNASTY M.C.C. ohio chapter
11.crenshaw magraw-DYNASTY M.C.C.-Long Beach CA 
12.Hocknberry-DYNASTY M.C.C. / DRAG-LO Colorado chapter


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 18 2010, 04:57 PM~18075601
> *:wow: nice job jeff
> *




:cheesy: thanks brother


----------



## [email protected]

hey hock................. i got that 1/32 scale whip in the other day :cheesy: so im readywhen you are


----------



## dyzcustoms

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 18 2010, 04:57 PM~18075601
> *:wow: nice job jeff
> *


x100 :wow:


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 16 2010, 11:03 AM~18060855
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



LOL...this whole time Ive been skippiong these pics thinking it was Trendsettas stuff (no offense but we all know you do patterns and shit) but low and behold its dropped....NICE work Jeff.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 18 2010, 10:46 PM~18078276
> *hey hock................. i got that 1/32 scale whip in the other day :cheesy:  so im readywhen you are
> *


whats the rules?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jul 19 2010, 12:11 PM~18081577
> *whats the rules?
> *




no rules, just buid it!  and sence hock has like one night a week to build, maybe a month an a half maybe?

i should have mine in color, foiled and cleared next week


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 19 2010, 11:13 AM~18081591
> *no rules, just buid it!    and sence hock has like one night a week to build, maybe a month an a half maybe?
> 
> i should have mine in color, foiled and cleared next week
> *


koo ill start mine tonight then...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

who does good casting on lil..??? i need 2 motorcycle tites done?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jul 19 2010, 11:52 AM~18082332
> *who does good casting on lil..??? i need 2 motorcycle tites done?
> *


jimbo


----------



## jt2020

O it is on now!!! I just need to figure out what I am going to do with this beast.


----------



## chevyguy97

ATT: ALL DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ MEMBERS---THERE IS A BUILD OFF GOING ON FOR DRAG-LO MEMBERS---THERE IS A FORUM FOR THIS BUILD OFF, AND STILL NOT ONE MEMBER HAS JUMPED IN ON THIS BUILD OFF. THIS IS THE DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ FIRST BUILD OFF, I SEE THAT EVERYONE OF YA'LL HAVE TIME TO POST UP ON THE DYNASTY M.C.C. FORUM BUT HAVE NO TIME FOR THE DRAG-LO STUFF.
MOST OF YOU DRAG-LO MEMBERS ARE ONLY IN DYNASTY M.C.C. BECAUSE YOU ARE A DRAG-LO MEMBER, SO ACT LIKE ONE.DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ IS A BRANCH OF THE DYNASTY TREE. SO I WOULD LIKE TO SEE MORE ACTION GOING ON OVER ON THE DRAG-LO FORUM.
I HAVE STARTED A ROLL CALL ON THE DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ BUILD OFF FORUM, SO GET OVER THERE AND PUT YOUR NAME ON THE LIST, AND GET IN ON THE BUILD OFF. i know acesNeights has already built somthing for the build off, and hock is working on somthing else right now, but they both have gotten in on the build off, SO JUMP INIT AND LETS SHOW LAYITLOW WHAT DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ IS ALL ABOUT, U HAVE UNTILL OCT. 1st TO BUILD SOMTHING KUSTOM, ANYTHING CUSTOM, IT'S AN OPEN BUILD OFF, JUST AS LONG AS IT'S KUSTOM.
there is plenty of time for even the most over worked person to build somthing custom for the build off. hock works 10-13 hours aday and can only build one day aweek, and is still kicking some ass in the build off agents slammd. so lets do this, i joined drag-lo caues i like building WITH a club not by myself, i was in DYNASTY M.C.C. first, and i still am a big part of this club, but i want to see DRAG-LO do somthing as a CLUB.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 19 2010, 09:13 AM~18081591
> *no rules, just buid it!    and sence hock has like one night a week to build, maybe a month an a half maybe?
> 
> i should have mine in color, foiled and cleared next week
> *


nah im good with a month, which should be plenty of time for basically a curbside model, so lets just call it a month long and see where we all finish! my hang up will be foil and finding tires! LOL! 
who was all in this?! jeff, me, JT0....... 716 ur in if u want it, and for every one else too! i guess we'll call today the start date and go til august 19th if we, (i) :uh: , really need a month?!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 19 2010, 07:49 PM~18085306
> *ATT: ALL DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ MEMBERS---THERE IS A BUILD OFF GOING ON FOR DRAG-LO MEMBERS---THERE IS A FORUM FOR THIS BUILD OFF, AND STILL NOT ONE MEMBER HAS JUMPED IN ON THIS BUILD OFF. THIS IS THE DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ FIRST BUILD OFF, I SEE THAT EVERYONE OF YA'LL HAVE TIME TO POST UP ON THE DYNASTY M.C.C. FORUM BUT HAVE NO TIME FOR THE DRAG-LO STUFF.
> MOST OF YOU DRAG-LO MEMBERS ARE ONLY IN DYNASTY M.C.C. BECAUSE YOU ARE A DRAG-LO MEMBER, SO ACT LIKE ONE.DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ IS A BRANCH OF THE DYNASTY TREE.  SO I WOULD LIKE TO SEE MORE ACTION GOING ON OVER ON THE DRAG-LO FORUM.
> I HAVE STARTED A ROLL CALL ON THE DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ BUILD OFF FORUM, SO GET OVER THERE AND PUT YOUR NAME ON THE LIST, AND GET IN ON THE BUILD OFF. i know acesNeights has already built somthing for the build off, and hock is working on somthing else right now, but they both have gotten in on the build off, SO JUMP INIT AND LETS SHOW LAYITLOW WHAT DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ IS ALL ABOUT, U HAVE UNTILL OCT. 1st TO BUILD SOMTHING KUSTOM, ANYTHING CUSTOM, IT'S AN OPEN BUILD OFF, JUST AS LONG AS IT'S KUSTOM.
> there is plenty of time for even the most over worked person to build somthing custom for the build off. hock works 10-13 hours aday and can only build one day aweek, and is still kicking some ass in the build off agents slammd. so lets do this, i joined drag-lo caues i like building WITH a club not by myself, i was in DYNASTY M.C.C. first, and i still am a big part of this club, but i want to see DRAG-LO do somthing as a CLUB.
> *




co-sign


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 19 2010, 08:32 PM~18085642
> *nah im good with a month, which should be plenty of time for basically a curbside model, so lets just call it a month long and see where we all finish! my hang up will be foil and finding tires! LOL!
> who was all in this?! jeff, me, JT0....... 716 ur in if u want it, and for every one else too! i guess we'll call today the start date and go til august 19th if we, (i) :uh: , really need a month?!
> *




month it is................ run whatcha brung


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 19 2010, 06:49 PM~18085772
> *co-sign
> *


 :thumbsup:--thanks brother---


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 19 2010, 07:32 PM~18085642
> *nah im good with a month, which should be plenty of time for basically a curbside model, so lets just call it a month long and see where we all finish! my hang up will be foil and finding tires! LOL!
> who was all in this?! jeff, me, JT0....... 716 ur in if u want it, and for every one else too! i guess we'll call today the start date and go til august 19th if we, (i) :uh: , really need a month?!
> *


im in!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 19 2010, 01:50 PM~18082748
> *jimbo
> *


jimbo?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> 1.Trendsetta - Dynasty M.C.C./Drag Lo- Indiana Chapter
> 2.93FULLSIZE-DYNASTY M.C.C./DRAG LO O-HI-O CHAPTER
> 3.chrismineer -DYNASTY M.C.C./DRAG LO O-HI-O CHAPTER
> 4.caprice on dz (big phil)-Dynasty M.C.C.
> 5.chevyguy97--DYNASTY M.C.C./V.P.of DRAG LO-KUSTOMZ
> [email protected] DYNASTY pres. status --- steel city chapter
> 7.06150XLT --- DYNASTY M.C.C./Drag Lo --- all alone down here in Louisiana chapter
> 8 DJ-ROY DYNASTY M.C.C Amsterdam Red light District
> 9. JT2020- Dynasty M.C.C. Indiana Chapter
> 10.Reagalisic- DYNASTY M.C.C. ohio chapter
> 11.crenshaw magraw-DYNASTY M.C.C.-Long Beach CA
> 12.Hocknberry-DYNASTY M.C.C. / DRAG-LO Colorado chapter
> 13.716 LAYIN LOW--DYNASTY M.C.C. NIAGARA FALLS, N.Y.


----------



## chevyguy97

ATT: ALL DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ MEMBERS---THERE IS A BUILD OFF GOING ON FOR DRAG-LO MEMBERS---THERE IS A FORUM FOR THIS BUILD OFF, AND STILL NOT ONE MEMBER HAS JUMPED IN ON THIS BUILD OFF. THIS IS THE DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ FIRST BUILD OFF, I SEE THAT EVERYONE OF YA'LL HAVE TIME TO POST UP ON THE DYNASTY M.C.C. FORUM BUT HAVE NO TIME FOR THE DRAG-LO STUFF.
MOST OF YOU DRAG-LO MEMBERS ARE ONLY IN DYNASTY M.C.C. BECAUSE YOU ARE A DRAG-LO MEMBER, SO ACT LIKE ONE.DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ IS A BRANCH OF THE DYNASTY TREE. SO I WOULD LIKE TO SEE MORE ACTION GOING ON OVER ON THE DRAG-LO FORUM.
I HAVE STARTED A ROLL CALL ON THE DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ BUILD OFF FORUM, SO GET OVER THERE AND PUT YOUR NAME ON THE LIST, AND GET IN ON THE BUILD OFF. i know acesNeights has already built somthing for the build off, and hock is working on somthing else right now, but they both have gotten in on the build off, SO JUMP INIT AND LETS SHOW LAYITLOW WHAT DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ IS ALL ABOUT, U HAVE UNTILL OCT. 1st TO BUILD SOMTHING KUSTOM, ANYTHING CUSTOM, IT'S AN OPEN BUILD OFF, JUST AS LONG AS IT'S KUSTOM.
there is plenty of time for even the most over worked person to build somthing custom for the build off. hock works 10-13 hours aday and can only build one day aweek, and is still kicking some ass in the build off agents slammd. so lets do this, i joined drag-lo caues i like building WITH a club not by myself, i was in DYNASTY M.C.C. first, and i still am a big part of this club, but i want to see DRAG-LO do somthing as a CLUB.

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 19 2010, 07:23 PM~18086865
> *ATT: ALL DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ MEMBERS---THERE IS A BUILD OFF GOING ON FOR DRAG-LO MEMBERS---THERE IS A FORUM FOR THIS BUILD OFF, AND STILL NOT ONE MEMBER HAS JUMPED IN ON THIS BUILD OFF. THIS IS THE DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ FIRST BUILD OFF, I SEE THAT EVERYONE OF YA'LL HAVE TIME TO POST UP ON THE DYNASTY M.C.C. FORUM BUT HAVE NO TIME FOR THE DRAG-LO STUFF.
> MOST OF YOU DRAG-LO MEMBERS ARE ONLY IN DYNASTY M.C.C. BECAUSE YOU ARE A DRAG-LO MEMBER, SO ACT LIKE ONE.DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ IS A BRANCH OF THE DYNASTY TREE.  SO I WOULD LIKE TO SEE MORE ACTION GOING ON OVER ON THE DRAG-LO FORUM.
> I HAVE STARTED A ROLL CALL ON THE DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ BUILD OFF FORUM, SO GET OVER THERE AND PUT YOUR NAME ON THE LIST, AND GET IN ON THE BUILD OFF. i know acesNeights has already built somthing for the build off, and hock is working on somthing else right now, but they both have gotten in on the build off, SO JUMP INIT AND LETS SHOW LAYITLOW WHAT DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ IS ALL ABOUT, U HAVE UNTILL OCT. 1st TO BUILD SOMTHING KUSTOM, ANYTHING CUSTOM, IT'S AN OPEN BUILD OFF, JUST AS LONG AS IT'S KUSTOM.
> there is plenty of time for even the most over worked person to build somthing custom for the build off. hock works 10-13 hours aday and can only build one day aweek, and is still kicking some ass in the build off agents slammd. so lets do this, i joined drag-lo caues i like building WITH a club not by myself, i was in DYNASTY M.C.C. first, and i still am a big part of this club, but i want to see DRAG-LO do somthing as a CLUB.
> 
> bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


matt!!! slow ur roll homie!! what if some of the drag-lo boys got other shit goin on or aren't on here as much?! not everyone makes their private life public here bro?! sit down... take a few deep breaths.... its gonna be okay! :biggrin: i will honestly say we have slacked on this thread, and yah u been postin lately, but just recently, so you are as guilty as the rest of us kind of!!  ill do what i can, but i aint rushin shit! quality over quantity bro! i got the 720 pretty close to paint, which means done! but i got 2 more build offs goin... then im on fuckin build off pause!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 19 2010, 08:52 PM~18087271
> *matt!!! slow ur roll homie!! what if some of the drag-lo boys got other shit goin on or aren't on here as much?! not everyone makes their private life public here bro?! sit down... take a few deep breaths.... its gonna be okay!  :biggrin: i will honestly say we have slacked on this thread, and yah u been postin lately, but just recently, so you are as guilty as the rest of us kind of!!   ill do what i can, but i aint rushin shit! quality over quantity bro! i got the 720 pretty close to paint, which means done! but i got 2 more build offs goin... then im on fuckin build off pause!!  :biggrin:
> *


first off im not pointing any fingers at you hock, you have been a active member of drag-lo, i know you have alot on your plate rite now, but drag-lo has been a club for like 7--8 months i think, and has yet to build anything as a club, that's why i gave the build off untill OCT. 1st, that's like 3months away, and the build off has been going on for like 2-3 months aready, plus when the build off first started like 4-5 months ago. i know people have lives outside of LIL, but im just tring to do my part as the V.P. of drag-lo and that is to keep people building.
and if ya want to go back and look at the past post in the drag-lo forum, i am the one that's been keeping it going for this long. and you say quality over quantity, that's good, but this is the FIRST build off for the club, this club has not built anything as a club YET!!!!!!!!!! so at this time we don't have quality or quantity, matter of fact, at this time a little quantity would be nice. im going to do my best to keep this club alive, but i am only one person, i can't do it by myself, i need a club behind me. im not mad at anyone, im just tring to remind everyone that our club is still here, so get involved.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 16 2010, 11:03 AM~18060855
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## [email protected]

http://dynastymcc.proboards.com/index.cgi?...build&thread=50



its on an crackin


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 20 2010, 04:50 AM~18090386
> *first off im not pointing any fingers at you hock, you have been a active member of drag-lo, i know you have alot on your plate rite now, but drag-lo has been a club for like 7--8 months i think, and has yet to build anything as a club, that's why i gave the build off untill OCT. 1st,  that's like 3months away, and the build off has been going on for like 2-3 months aready, plus when the build off first started like 4-5 months ago. i know people have lives outside of LIL, but im just tring to do my part as the V.P. of drag-lo and that is to keep people building.
> and if ya want to go back and look at the past post in the drag-lo forum, i am the one that's been keeping it going for this long. and you say quality over quantity, that's good, but this is the FIRST build off for the club, this club has not built anything as a club YET!!!!!!!!!!  so at this time we don't have quality or quantity, matter of fact, at this time a little quantity would be nice. im going to do my best to keep this club alive, but i am only one person, i can't do it by myself, i need a club behind me. im not mad at anyone, im just tring to remind everyone that our club is still here, so get involved.
> *


oh i didnt take it personally at all, even if u did say "hey hock fuck u and build" or something, i still wouldnt be mad! :biggrin: im just sayin u sounded like u were a lil demanding and pissed, but i understand the whole build thing! keep in mind we had it going and paused for M.T.n's build off, and as long and drawn out as that gets... like 3-4 months it got like some builds WE ALL HAVE, and got put on the back burner...... so nuff said.... lets get on it i guess guys!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:wave:


----------



## Damaged

1.Trendsetta - Dynasty M.C.C./Drag Lo- Indiana Chapter
2.93FULLSIZE-DYNASTY M.C.C./DRAG LO O-HI-O CHAPTER
3.chrismineer -DYNASTY M.C.C./DRAG LO O-HI-O CHAPTER
4.caprice on dz (big phil)-Dynasty M.C.C.
5.chevyguy97--DYNASTY M.C.C./V.P.of DRAG LO-KUSTOMZ
[email protected] DYNASTY pres. status --- steel city chapter 
7.06150XLT --- DYNASTY M.C.C./Drag Lo --- all alone down here in Louisiana chapter 
8 DJ-ROY DYNASTY M.C.C Amsterdam Red light District 
9. JT2020- Dynasty M.C.C. Indiana Chapter
10.Reagalisic- DYNASTY M.C.C. ohio chapter
11.crenshaw magraw-DYNASTY M.C.C.-Long Beach CA 
12.Hocknberry-DYNASTY M.C.C. / DRAG-LO Colorado chapter
13.716 LAYIN LOW--DYNASTY M.C.C. NIAGARA FALLS, N.Y.
14.Damaged- Dynasty M.C.C. - Lead City, South Australia :wave:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

1.Trendsetta - Dynasty M.C.C./Drag Lo- Indiana Chapter
2.93FULLSIZE-DYNASTY M.C.C./DRAG LO O-HI-O CHAPTER
3.chrismineer -DYNASTY M.C.C./DRAG LO O-HI-O CHAPTER
4.caprice on dz (big phil)-Dynasty M.C.C.
5.chevyguy97--DYNASTY M.C.C./V.P.of DRAG LO-KUSTOMZ
[email protected] DYNASTY pres. status --- steel city chapter 
7.06150XLT --- DYNASTY M.C.C./Drag Lo --- all alone down here in Louisiana chapter 
8 DJ-ROY DYNASTY M.C.C Amsterdam Red light District 
9. JT2020- Dynasty M.C.C. Indiana Chapter
10.Reagalisic- DYNASTY M.C.C. ohio chapter
11.crenshaw magraw-DYNASTY M.C.C.-Long Beach CA 
12.Hocknberry-DYNASTY M.C.C. / DRAG-LO Colorado chapter
13.716 LAYIN LOW--DYNASTY M.C.C. NIAGARA FALLS, N.Y.
14.Damaged- Dynasty M.C.C. - Lead City, South Australia :wave:
15. CNDYBLU66SS - Dynasty M.C.C./Drag Lo-MISSOURI CHAPTER


----------



## regalistic

hey fellas i am thinking of making up some more of the DYNASTY scale plaques. would anyone be interested getting any? they are $5 each. gonna try to dig up a pic, but if anyone else has a pic of one feel free to post,


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 21 2010, 05:11 PM~18103824
> *hey fellas i am thinking of making up some more of the DYNASTY scale plaques.  would anyone be interested getting any?  they are $5 each. gonna try to dig up a pic, but if anyone else has a pic of one feel free to post,
> *











HERE YOU GO ERIK...


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 21 2010, 03:18 PM~18104351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO ERIK...
> *


hell yah! those are bad ass!! but are u charging $5 for just 1 plaque?! or like the hoppin hydros photo etch packs that had like 4 in a pack?!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 21 2010, 09:34 PM~18105853
> *hell yah! those are bad ass!! but are u charging $5 for just 1 plaque?! or like the hoppin hydros photo etch packs that had like 4 in a pack?!
> *




4-5 BUCKS IS FAIR FOR THESE HANDS DOWN, THEY ARE PERFECT IN SCALE AND HAVE REAL NICE DETAIL............. NEXT BEST THING NEXT TO SOME PHOTO ETCH


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 21 2010, 12:40 PM~18102204
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 22 2010, 12:42 AM~18107931
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks sick :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:cheesy:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 21 2010, 06:34 PM~18105853
> *hell yah! those are bad ass!! but are u charging $5 for just 1 plaque?! or like the hoppin hydros photo etch packs that had like 4 in a pack?!
> *


Remember that HH had those plaques mass produced in China no one can compete with that pricewise. $4 to $5 is a good price for a custom made item like this.


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 16 2010, 09:03 AM~18060855
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: tight !


----------



## caprice on dz

got a little work in tonight, engine is nearly complete, just gotta paint the air cleaner.

















trim rings and lugnuts are painted, not sure yet what to do about the chrome bullet center caps









phil


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 22 2010, 02:26 AM~18109120
> *Remember that HH had those plaques mass produced in China no one can compete with that pricewise. $4 to $5 is a good price for a custom made item like this.
> *


I'm sure $5 is more than fair for the materials and time involved


----------



## chevyguy97

1.Trendsetta - Dynasty M.C.C./Drag Lo- Indiana Chapter
2.93FULLSIZE-DYNASTY M.C.C./DRAG LO O-HI-O CHAPTER
3.chrismineer -DYNASTY M.C.C./DRAG LO O-HI-O CHAPTER
4.caprice on dz (big phil)-Dynasty M.C.C.
5.chevyguy97--DYNASTY M.C.C. arkansas
[email protected] DYNASTY pres. status --- steel city chapter 
7.06150XLT --- DYNASTY M.C.C./Drag Lo --- all alone down here in Louisiana chapter 
8 DJ-ROY DYNASTY M.C.C Amsterdam Red light District 
9. JT2020- Dynasty M.C.C. Indiana Chapter
10.Reagalisic- DYNASTY M.C.C. ohio chapter
11.crenshaw magraw-DYNASTY M.C.C.-Long Beach CA 
12.Hocknberry-DYNASTY M.C.C. / DRAG-LO Colorado chapter
13.716 LAYIN LOW--DYNASTY M.C.C. NIAGARA FALLS, N.Y.
14.Damaged- Dynasty M.C.C. - Lead City, South Australia :wave:
15. CNDYBLU66SS - Dynasty M.C.C./Drag Lo-MISSOURI CHAPTER


----------



## chevyguy97

just wanted everyone to know i will no longer be in DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ, i am steping down as VP. and will just be a DYNASTY M.C.C. MEMBER ONLY!!!!!!!!! this is the club i love the most, so i just want to stay here if that's ok with everyone. i like being in this club, and will still try to do my part as a member to alway rep this club, and continue building to the best of my abilty.
thanks.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 21 2010, 06:18 PM~18104351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO ERIK...
> *


SO ANYONE INTERESTED????? :biggrin:

CAN ALSO DO CUSTOM ONES WITH A MINIMUM ORDER OF 5


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 22 2010, 12:31 PM~18111192
> *SO ANYONE INTERESTED????? :biggrin:
> 
> *





I MIGHT BE :biggrin:


----------



## owenart714

1.Trendsetta - Dynasty M.C.C./Drag Lo- Indiana Chapter
2.93FULLSIZE-DYNASTY M.C.C./DRAG LO O-HI-O CHAPTER
3.chrismineer -DYNASTY M.C.C./DRAG LO O-HI-O CHAPTER
4.caprice on dz (big phil)-Dynasty M.C.C.
5.chevyguy97--DYNASTY M.C.C. arkansas
[email protected] DYNASTY pres. status --- steel city chapter 
7.06150XLT --- DYNASTY M.C.C./Drag Lo --- all alone down here in Louisiana chapter 
8 DJ-ROY DYNASTY M.C.C Amsterdam Red light District 
9. JT2020- Dynasty M.C.C. Indiana Chapter
10.Reagalisic- DYNASTY M.C.C. ohio chapter
11.crenshaw magraw-DYNASTY M.C.C.-Long Beach CA 
12.Hocknberry-DYNASTY M.C.C. / DRAG-LO Colorado chapter
13.716 LAYIN LOW--DYNASTY M.C.C. NIAGARA FALLS, N.Y.
14.Damaged- Dynasty M.C.C. - Lead City, South Australia 
15. CNDYBLU66SS - Dynasty M.C.C./Drag Lo-MISSOURI CHAPTER
16. Owenart714 - Dynasty M.C.C. / EndlessProjeks -Orange county CA


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 22 2010, 07:48 AM~18109955
> *just wanted everyone to know i will no longer be in DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ, i am steping down as VP. and will just be a DYNASTY M.C.C. MEMBER ONLY!!!!!!!!! this is the club i love the most, so i just want to stay here if that's ok with everyone. i like being in this club, and will still try to do my part as a member to alway rep this club, and continue building to the best of my abilty.
> thanks.
> *


it's all good homie, we fam !


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 21 2010, 09:37 PM~18107868
> *4-5 BUCKS IS FAIR FOR THESE HANDS DOWN, THEY ARE PERFECT IN SCALE AND HAVE REAL NICE DETAIL............. NEXT BEST THING NEXT TO SOME PHOTO ETCH
> *


sorry, that came out wrong i guess, i was just wondering if they were sold in singles or came in a small qty. pack?! either way... they do look nice and detailed!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 22 2010, 08:52 PM~18115983
> *sorry, that came out wrong i guess, i was just wondering if they were sold in singles or came in a small qty. pack?! either way... they do look nice and detailed!!  :biggrin:
> *


THEY COME IN SINGLES


----------



## chevyguy97

just gota say one thing, TRUTH, some people can't handle it. and it just makes me laugh, so with that being said, for now i have some shit i need to think about. so for now i am just going to step back, take a break, just let it all soak in. with all the shit that just happend, i got to realy think on some shit. i love building, and that is what is most inportant to me, the club stuff is fun, untill some bull shit hits the fan. so for now i am just going to let my mind do the building, and i will check in from time to time.
so keep on keeping on.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 22 2010, 10:21 PM~18117434
> *just gota say one thing, TRUTH, some people can't handle it. and it just makes me laugh, so with that being said, for now i have some shit i need to think about. so for now i am just going to step back, take a break, just let it all soak in. with all the shit that just happend, i got to realy think on some shit. i love building, and that is what is most inportant to me, the club stuff is fun, untill some bull shit hits the fan. so for now i am just going to let my mind do the building, and i will check in from time to time.
> so keep on keeping on.
> *


what you referring to homie?


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jul 22 2010, 10:13 AM~18109522
> *got a little work in tonight, engine is nearly complete, just gotta paint the air cleaner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trim rings and lugnuts are painted, not sure yet what to do about the chrome bullet center caps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phil
> *



nice wiring bro


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 22 2010, 11:21 PM~18117434
> *just gota say one thing, TRUTH, some people can't handle it. and it just makes me laugh, so with that being said, for now i have some shit i need to think about. so for now i am just going to step back, take a break, just let it all soak in. with all the shit that just happend, i got to realy think on some shit. i love building, and that is what is most inportant to me, the club stuff is fun, untill some bull shit hits the fan. so for now i am just going to let my mind do the building, and i will check in from time to time.
> so keep on keeping on.
> *





matt, its not the end of the world bro, the whole thing that went down with drag lo, was to help bring the club outa the dumps,i dont know why you keep takeing it soo personal bro, it was nothing personal at all............... the VP spot was handed to you when everybody left, and now everyone is back again  

you know with you leaveing drag lo, its really goin against the re-build of the club, i dont know why you feel you were pushed out, or stabbed in the back, or anything like that, because with all that went down, i kinda figured you would understand  

ive never had a problem with you at all matt, but to sell out your club members because something didnt go as well as you would've liked is wrong brother.

so with all this being said, i would hope you would give drag lo another chance and help to re-build that club  right now the club needs you man.


----------



## chevyguy97

see that's what i mean, about the time i think maybe i took it the wrong way, you call me a sell out. it was little shit like those coments that had me thinking about what i wanted to do.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 23 2010, 07:23 AM~18120181
> *see that's what i mean, about the time i think maybe i took it the wrong way, you call me a sell out. it was little shit like those coments that had me thinking about what i wanted to do.
> *




see matt i can see where your goin with all this already, no matter what is being said to you, your gonna think someone if not everyone is attacking you in sort of fashion :uh: the whole ''sell out'' thing is a figure of speach................ and ask anyone that knows me, if i have or want to say something to you, im not gonna hold back, so if i wanted to call you a sell out or thought you as a person were a sell out then i woulda said so :uh: but i didnt............. what your doin buy pulling all this drama over a model car club is out in left feild somewhere, i thought you were a better person then to get butt hurt over a VP spot ''that was handed to you'' ''never voted on'' but ''HANDED TO YOU'' and call it quits on both clubs................... i guess we all had you figured wrong matt.

but im not one to go running after a member that already made his mind up........................ you know how we roll brother, when you calm it down and feel you want to help hold down dynasty as well as drag lo, then you let me know, but in the meantime, go sort your thoughts out  because in my eyes there is nothing to sort out  and nothing to be butt hurt over either............ decision to be made is if you want to help re-build a club or not! enough said  

and for the record, i never called you a sell out, but you bailing out on your club for no reason is a sell out move  now take that how you want to matt, but i know what i ment by this all  and i never ment to say anything to get you even more butt hurt


----------



## chevyguy97

im not hurt over the V.P. spot, i was upset that instead of tring to help me get the club back up and running everyone jumped in and took over. and just pushed me to the the back of the line, the V.P. spot was just a bonus, i was glad some one wanted the V.P. spot back, caues i could not get any club support with it, so maybe some one else will have better luck with it. im just happy as a builder, let someone else run the club. you run the club and i can make you look good doing it. lol
and with what i was tring to do, (get new members) i thought i had support from you and james, then all of a sudden, james jumped in and said i sounded like a drill sargent, then you said i needed to ask you about getting new members, when aceNeights told me to invite the 3 people into the club, he said he wanted me to take care of it, that he would leave it up to me. so thats what i did. then no one wanted me to do that anymore, so then i got upset. so that's where im at onit now.
see there was some miss comunication going on, i was gettin P.M'S from you,aceNeights,james, and then some others jumped in. so all of that started when i wanted to get the drag-lo members to just put there name on a list so that i would know WHO, AND HOW MANY were in the club, that was it, then ya'll told me to get some new members, so i did, then that blew up in my face, so now you know what realy made me upset. so how would YOU have reacted with all that on your plate??????

i did the only thing i could think of, get out let them get it all together, and see if i like the changes. and look at the 3 new people that just joined drag-lo, they have already jumped on the build off, and aready started posting pic's. so i thought i did a good thing untill all of this. so you tell me what i need to do, and thats what i will do. i just want to be a builder, and i hate drama. this is not that bad, i just had too many peoples 2 cents, and no support once i was done. :uh: damed if i do, damed if i don't. :happysad:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 22 2010, 08:52 PM~18115983
> *sorry, that came out wrong i guess, i was just wondering if they were sold in singles or came in a small qty. pack?! either way... they do look nice and detailed!!  :biggrin:
> *


they cost me $3.50 each to be made and i dont charge shipping. so aint tryin to make a bunch of money on anybody. esp. fellow DYNASTY brothers.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

anybody else doing a 52 chevy fastback for the 1/32 build off???? i need one wheel if you are not using th the wheels that came with the kit!!! will pay for shipping an trade something if you want. i need one!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jul 22 2010, 03:13 AM~18109522
> *got a little work in tonight, engine is nearly complete, just gotta paint the air cleaner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trim rings and lugnuts are painted, not sure yet what to do about the chrome bullet center caps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phil
> *


this is turnin' out super nice homie ! That engine looks sweeeeet !


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 22 2010, 12:18 AM~18104351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE YOU GO ERIK...
> *



Ill take a few when there finished


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

trim rings and lugnuts are painted, not sure yet what to do about the chrome bullet center caps








nnice old skool ride. are those merc rims an tires? i got bullet senters if you need them. im going on vacation tomarrow around noon so let me know before then if not catch ya when i get back!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dynasty Fam..................

Get out to the store today homies! Sale ends today. Out here where I'm at they have the '66 Impala and the '72 Cutlass vert in too.

Just right click copy and print! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

wish i had a printer and a hobby lobby near here  i could use another 66 and one of them cutty verts


----------



## kykustoms

godamn printer needs ink fuckin bullshit and if i go buy ink might as well just pay the full price on a kit lol


----------



## chevyguy97

im to far away from a hobby lobby to use it. lol over an hour away from my house. lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 24 2010, 11:29 AM~18129313
> *godamn printer needs ink fuckin bullshit and if i go buy ink might as well just pay the full price on a kit lol
> *




truth!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang, my bad fellas....................

Now I feel all bad and ish!..................


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

i headed out to hobby lobby in a bit thanks tone :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

got mine. goin toward a tank kit or molding supplies.. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 24 2010, 10:12 AM~18129814
> *Dang, my bad fellas....................
> 
> Now I feel all bad and ish!..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont feel bad, cuzz i can use it with a hobby lobby like 5 minutes away or another about 20 minutes away!! thanks bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 24 2010, 11:01 AM~18129182
> *wish i had a printer and a hobby lobby near here    i could use another 66 and one of them cutty verts
> *


Fuck Hobby Lobby. :biggrin: I can get my kits between $15-$20 without the coupon.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jul 24 2010, 08:27 PM~18133020
> *Fuck Hobby Lobby.  :biggrin: I can get my kits between $15-$20 without the coupon.
> *


yah but i got a 66 impala using the 40% coupon for right at $12!! :biggrin: finally!! but they still didnt have the 62!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 24 2010, 11:30 PM~18133040
> *yah but i got a 66 impala using the 40% coupon for right at $12!!  :biggrin: finally!! but they still didnt have the 62!
> *


Good point. I could really care less about the 66 though, I want the 62, I got a plan for it. They had em all day in Michigan, but not here. The guy said he can get any kit I want though, so when I got the money I'm gonna pay him a visit.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

they had plenty of the 62s 66s here, i got one of each in the shop..but some day theyll see daylight


----------



## 06150xlt

Added this to my shelf tonight




















DYNASTY!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jul 24 2010, 10:43 PM~18133982
> *Added this to my shelf tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DYNASTY!
> *


is this that same truck that was white and i said it looked like it had a charger grill in it?! i notice the grill and head lights are the same?! :wow: bought time u finished that bad boy!! :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 24 2010, 11:53 PM~18134060
> *is this that same truck that was white and i said it looked like it had a charger grill in it?! i notice the grill and head lights are the same?!  :wow: bought time u finished that bad boy!!  :biggrin:
> *


yea thats the same one lol its only be in primer for like 6 months I was wanting to do a different paint on it but i never fished the masking for it and got tire of looking at it so I said screw it and threw some paint on it.


----------



## kykustoms

that came out nice the color looks good on it and the grille looks good on it


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jul 25 2010, 12:43 AM~18133982
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is beautiful !!!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:ninja: :run:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jul 24 2010, 10:43 PM~18133982
> *Added this to my shelf tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DYNASTY!
> *



SWEET BRO!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 06150xlt

:wave: Thanks Fellas!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jul 25 2010, 01:43 AM~18133982
> *Added this to my shelf tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DYNASTY!
> *





:wow: thats sick! a dime on 24's ehh :biggrin: sick work nate


----------



## Linc

WHATS CRACKALACIN DRAGLO/DYNASTY CREW!?  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 25 2010, 03:54 PM~18136751
> *WHATS CRACKALACIN DRAGLO/DYNASTY CREW!?    :biggrin:
> *




:buttkick: :rofl: :twak: :roflmao: 



whats up man! you checkin in?  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 25 2010, 10:44 AM~18135170
> *:ninja:  :run:
> *




:h5:


----------



## Linc

:biggrin: just thought id drop a friendly hello!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 25 2010, 04:21 PM~18136900
> *:biggrin:  just thought id drop a friendly hello!!  :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jul 24 2010, 09:43 AM~18128938
> *trim rings and lugnuts are painted, not sure yet what to do about the chrome bullet center caps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nnice old skool ride. are those merc rims an tires? i got bullet senters if you need them. im going on vacation tomarrow around noon so let me know before then if not catch ya when i get back!
> *


the rims are stocks from the new 62 kit, tires I believe came from the custom 62 catalina kit, but I can't remember for sure. That would be great on the bullets, hit me up on pm for addy and let me know if you need anything


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 26 2010, 04:48 AM~18141130
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## darkside customs

Guys are puttin down some sick builds in here...


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jul 25 2010, 01:43 AM~18133982
> *Added this to my shelf tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DYNASTY!
> *


The EXACT color I want on my 1:1.


----------



## coleman9219

:biggrin: NICE.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 24 2010, 07:01 AM~18129182
> *wish i had a printer and a hobby lobby near here    i could use another 66 and one of them cutty verts
> *


Hey Jeff, I have a 66 Impala for you, opened it just to look at it


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jul 25 2010, 07:43 AM~18133982
> *Added this to my shelf tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DYNASTY!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

A logo I've been workin' on.........still needs a little tweakin' and some 
final touches to it, but this is where I'm at...........


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

MY LATEST












MORE PIXS IN MY THREAD


----------



## SlammdSonoma

nice bike man..great color choice for it


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 26 2010, 09:36 PM~18148347
> *nice bike man..great color choice for it
> *


X2


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 26 2010, 08:28 PM~18148262
> *MY LATEST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE PIXS IN MY THREAD
> *



Sweet bike bro!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 27 2010, 03:16 PM~18154599
> *Sweet bike bro!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

THANKS GUYS!!! :cheesy:


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jul 23 2010, 02:59 PM~18123469
> *anybody else doing a 52 chevy fastback for the 1/32 build off???? i need one wheel  if you are not using th the wheels that came with the kit!!! will pay for shipping an trade something if you want. i need one!
> *


I am also building that kit however I am using the wheels because I can not get my hands on any others. If I find a set I will drop these in the mail to you.

Justin


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 24 2010, 12:12 PM~18129814
> *Dang, my bad fellas....................
> 
> Now I feel all bad and ish!..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Don't feel bad you helped me out.

:biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

Go over to the DYNASTY site and sign up for the buildoff! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

figured ide bump this shit with some old and new pics :biggrin: 


first is my 79 monte  just some shit i found in my phone  





















next is the 66 imp, ive been workin on :0 
still needs cut an waxed  










thats the sun and the clouds in the reflection  

and here is the 1/32 scale whip im workin with for the build off  



















still got a lil ways to go with it  

and ima finish it up with this..................

incase you didnt know


----------



## chevyguy97

damnit man that camaro is bad ass, looks mean as hell all low and shit, and the 66 is lookn great.
man keep it up.


----------



## DEUCES76

damn jeff 66 lookin sick brother


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 28 2010, 07:57 PM~18166664
> *damnit man that camaro is bad ass, looks mean as hell all low and shit, and the 66 is lookn great.
> man keep it up.
> *


YEA THAT 6 IS GLASS BRO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin: thanks fellas


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 28 2010, 07:42 PM~18166524
> *figured ide bump this shit with some old and new pics :biggrin:
> first is my 79 monte   just some shit i found in my phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next is the 66 imp, ive been workin on :0
> still needs cut an waxed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats the sun and the clouds in the reflection
> 
> and here is the 1/32 scale whip im workin with for the build off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still got a lil ways to go with it
> 
> and ima finish it up with this..................
> 
> incase you didnt know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice builds Dropped.


----------



## rollindeep408

thats the sun and the clouds in the reflection  

this is just fuckin sexy :naughty:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

all looks kick ass!! just got back from vaca... :biggrin: i got alot of building to get done!! :happysad: when is the deadline for the 1/32?


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 28 2010, 07:02 PM~18167244
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats the sun and the clouds in the reflection
> 
> this is just fuckin sexy :naughty:
> *


man that paint is BLINGING.  < had to put my shades on just to look at it.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

52 for the 1/32 build off








stock








taildragger!








still needs alil work. but its gettin there.








found some wheels in my parts box.








all stock crome shaved new crome added extended quarters molded in an recessed the headlights. 
whatcha all think?


----------



## [email protected]

:wow: thats what i think :wow: its sucks because of the size, its hard to find the right wheel and tire for these


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 29 2010, 10:23 AM~18172932
> *:wow:  thats what i think :wow:  its sucks because of the size, its hard to find the right wheel and tire for these
> *


i have a 59 i started too. made wheels for it out of the gold spoke inserts from a 1/25. they came out good but look like 20"


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jul 29 2010, 09:19 AM~18172911
> *52 for the 1/32 build off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taildragger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still needs alil work. but its gettin there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found some wheels in my parts box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all stock crome shaved new crome added extended quarters molded in an recessed the headlights.
> whatcha all think?
> *


i think it's going to be bad ass when all finished up.  
that's a lot of work you already did.
looks good.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

if i knew where my small GTO was id do it up


----------



## kykustoms

those 1/32 cars are badass jeff that camaro looks sick on those wheels and killer body mods on the 52 layinlow


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 29 2010, 05:06 PM~18176419
> *those 1/32 cars are badass jeff that camaro looks sick on those wheels and killer body mods on the 52 layinlow
> *


thanks bro. :biggrin: ill post my 59 impala later tonight still working on that one too ..but ill get some progress pics up for you alll.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 29 2010, 06:06 PM~18176419
> *those 1/32 cars are badass jeff that camaro looks sick on those wheels and killer body mods on the 52 layinlow
> *


thanks bro


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

HERES A FEW PIX OF A 20 YEAR OLD 59 MY FATHER BUILT! I TOOK IT ALL APART AN RE-BUILDIN IT 








COULDNT GET THE WINSHIELD OUT! :angry: 








FLIP FLOP PAINT








SHITTY WHEELS I CAME UP WITH FOR IT.....  








SOME FOIL INSIDE STILL NOT DONE YET. MORE PICX WHEN THEY ARE ALL DONE.
JUST A SNEAK PEEK FOR NOW!  
WHATCHA ALL THINK??


----------



## [email protected]

:wow: bad ass paint!


----------



## kykustoms

x2 looks good and the wheels dont look too bad kinda looks like some old school bolt ons


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 29 2010, 07:25 PM~18178076
> *x2 looks good and the wheels dont look too bad kinda looks like some old school bolt ons
> *


THANX GUYS! THE WHEELS :uh: THATS ALL I COULD COME UP WITH...LOL...


----------



## chevyguy97

looks good, the wheels aint that bad. they look good onit.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 29 2010, 07:56 PM~18178375
> *looks good, the wheels aint that bad. they look good onit.
> *


THERE THE CHEAP SPOKE WHEELS OFF A 1/25 LOWRIDER MUSTANG!
I TOOK THE GOLD INSERTS FROM THE 1/25 AN HACKED OUT THE RIMS OUT OF THE 1/32 52 FASTBACK WHEELS SO THEY WOULD FIT IN THERE.. THERE OK I GUESS. JUST LOOK LIKE 20"S ON A 59....LOL.....BUT WHEELS ARE A BITCH TO FIND FOR THESE LITTLE THINGS.


----------



## regalistic

whats up homies ??? here is what on my bench










and one of my very first builds thati brought back from the dead.









couple more pics over in my thread


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 30 2010, 10:41 AM~18184148
> *whats up homies ??? here is what on my bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:angry: nice cutty :biggrin: bastard lol



shit looks real good E


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jul 30 2010, 10:41 AM~18184148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ASSHOLE :biggrin: I want that Cutty. Revell needs to stop dickin around and bring it out already. Doubt that'll ever happen though.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

heres the 1/32 59 all done quick rebuild. was red with red an white interior hand painted crome didnt have foil 20 years ago when my father built it i dont think.. winshield would come out crome alil faded but looks kool to me..lol.. :biggrin: still workin on the 1/32 52 chevy taildragger!
































































whatca all think....?


----------



## [email protected]

:wow: that looks sick ! nice work bro!


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 30 2010, 11:52 AM~18184622
> *:angry:  nice cutty :biggrin:  bastard lol
> shit looks real good E
> *


YOU SHOULD HAVE SEEN WHAT I STARTED WITH. IT WAS ONEOF THE ROUGHEST RESIN EVER :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jul 30 2010, 11:34 AM~18185862
> *heres the 1/32 59 all done quick rebuild. was red with red an white interior hand painted crome didnt have foil 20 years ago when my father built it i dont think.. winshield would come out crome alil faded but looks kool to me..lol.. :biggrin: still workin on the 1/32 52 chevy taildragger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatca all think....?
> *


looks good homie! but fuck!!  if/when i take my 59 out of the dip, now it cant be blue like i had it!! hmmm.... now i gotta think!! :happysad:


----------



## badgas

It's in the mail jeff. :sprint: have fun :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 30 2010, 08:04 PM~18188665
> *It's in the mail jeff.  :sprint: have fun  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: 



thanks D


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jul 30 2010, 01:34 PM~18185862
> *heres the 1/32 59 all done quick rebuild. was red with red an white interior hand painted crome didnt have foil 20 years ago when my father built it i dont think.. winshield would come out crome alil faded but looks kool to me..lol.. :biggrin: still workin on the 1/32 52 chevy taildragger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatca all think....?
> *



Thats nice !!!


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jul 30 2010, 01:34 PM~18185862
> *heres the 1/32 59 all done quick rebuild. was red with red an white interior hand painted crome didnt have foil 20 years ago when my father built it i dont think.. winshield would come out crome alil faded but looks kool to me..lol.. :biggrin: still workin on the 1/32 52 chevy taildragger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatca all think....?
> *


That shit looks good to me. Great job!


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jul 29 2010, 10:19 AM~18172911
> *52 for the 1/32 build off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taildragger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still needs alil work. but its gettin there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found some wheels in my parts box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all stock crome shaved new crome added extended quarters molded in an recessed the headlights.
> whatcha all think?
> *


Thanks 716 for going all out on your kit. It was the driving factor for me to do more than just build the same kit out of the box. Your body work is spot on.

Thanks brother


----------



## jt2020

Here is what I was able to get done last night on my build off project. Same kit as 716 just trying to go another direction. 


http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome...cid=EM_sharview


----------



## Trendsetta 68

JUST A LITTLE OFF SUBJECT BUT I HAVE HEARD THROUGH THE 2K SPORTS GRAPEVINE THAT THEY MIGHT BE ABLE TO START UP THEIR NFL FRANCHISE AGAIN.














I HOPE THAT THEY WILL BE ABLE TO! FROM 2000 - 2006 THAT'S ALL I PLAYED, IT WAS SO REALISTIC IMO. 
THIS IS COMMING FROM SOMEONE WHO HAS PLAYED FOOTBALL FOR MORE THAN 30 YEARS.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Jul 31 2010, 11:12 AM~18192835
> *Here is what I was able to get done last night on my build off project. Same kit as 716 just trying to go another direction.
> http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome...cid=EM_sharview
> *


THOSE SIDE PIPES ARE KOOL !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 31 2010, 12:42 PM~18192969
> *JUST A LITTLE OFF SUBJECT BUT I HAVE HEARD THROUGH THE 2K SPORTS GRAPEVINE THAT THEY MIGHT BE ABLE TO START UP THEIR NFL FRANCHISE AGAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HOPE THAT THEY WILL BE ABLE TO! FROM 2000 - 2006 THAT'S ALL I PLAYED, IT WAS SO REALISTIC IMO.
> THIS IS COMMING FROM SOMEONE WHO HAS PLAYED FOOTBALL FOR MORE THAN 30 YEARS.
> 
> 
> *


i have to get online with my XBOX360 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 31 2010, 12:42 PM~18192969
> *JUST A LITTLE OFF SUBJECT BUT I HAVE HEARD THROUGH THE 2K SPORTS GRAPEVINE THAT THEY MIGHT BE ABLE TO START UP THEIR NFL FRANCHISE AGAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HOPE THAT THEY WILL BE ABLE TO! FROM 2000 - 2006 THAT'S ALL I PLAYED, IT WAS SO REALISTIC IMO.
> THIS IS COMMING FROM SOMEONE WHO HAS PLAYED FOOTBALL FOR MORE THAN 30 YEARS.
> 
> 
> *





itll never happen! as long as EA keeps doin what there doin, they own the market now, literally  they own the 2k franchise dont they


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Jul 31 2010, 11:12 AM~18192835
> *Here is what I was able to get done last night on my build off project. Same kit as 716 just trying to go another direction.
> http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome...cid=EM_sharview
> *


hell yeah its looking good... i like the side pipes too! i was going to use the side pipes fron the 1/25 49 merc chop top. i wanted to do my roof too but got scared....lol... :0 thanks for the compliments on the 1/32 rides.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jul 30 2010, 08:34 PM~18185862
> *heres the 1/32 59 all done quick rebuild. was red with red an white interior hand painted crome didnt have foil 20 years ago when my father built it i dont think.. winshield would come out crome alil faded but looks kool to me..lol.. :biggrin: still workin on the 1/32 52 chevy taildragger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatca all think....?
> *



Would make a sick slot car too


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 31 2010, 01:23 PM~18193483
> *itll never happen! as long as EA keeps doin what there doin, they own the market now, literally   they own the 2k franchise dont they
> *



There are literally thousands upon thousands of gamers beggin' at 2K's door for them to persue the court outcome that happend to the NFL about monopalizin' the 32 teams as one franchise. The courts ruled that the NFL is a brand that consist of 32 seperate entities. 

This will help all makers of NFL products to make merchandise consisting of NFL teams, logo's, players, etc. (video games :biggrin: )

2K's developers are listening right now for feedback. Their other franchises (NBA,NHL,&MLB) are doing so well that they feel they are O.K. But with alot of persuasion from fans and gamers the NFL 2K franchise just might return for 2012.

I'm praying that they do!


----------



## crenshaw magraw

nice 59 and that sled is nice


----------



## tbone11

Got a couple for da team today. :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

CONGRATS HOMIE!!! MAYBE NEXT YEAR ILL BE THAT WAY!!


----------



## badgas

> _Originally posted by tbone11+Jul 31 2010, 08:20 PM~18195219-->
> 
> 
> 
> Got a couple for da team today. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-93FULLSIZE_@Jul 31 2010, 08:22 PM~18195242
> *CONGRATS HOMIE!!!  MAYBE NEXT YEAR ILL BE THAT WAY!!
> *


2X nice work bro. :thumbsup: :h5: :x: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by tbone11_@Jul 31 2010, 07:20 PM~18195219
> *Got a couple for da team today. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats homie !!!!!!!!!!!!! Dynasty rules again! :biggrin: 
what items did you score at the swap meet?




on a side note:
I would've been there but I've vowed not to go to that show ever again. :angry:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 31 2010, 09:40 PM~18195597
> *Congrats homie !!!!!!!!!!!!! Dynasty rules again!  :biggrin:
> what items did you score at the swap meet?
> on a side note:
> I would've been there but I've vowed not to go to that show ever again. :angry:
> 
> *


DONT HAVE TO SHOW .......ALWAYS NICE TO SCORE IN THE SWAP MEET


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by tbone11_@Jul 31 2010, 08:20 PM~18195219
> *Got a couple for da team today. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Congrats!


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by tbone11_@Jul 31 2010, 08:20 PM~18195219
> *Got a couple for da team today. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE. CONGRATS.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tbone11_@Jul 31 2010, 08:20 PM~18195219
> *Got a couple for da team today. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





congrats bro.................... what rides got the awards?


post um up


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by tbone11_@Jul 31 2010, 07:20 PM~18195219
> *Got a couple for da team today. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice job! congrats !!! :h5: got any pictures of the show or the car you bruoght there?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 31 2010, 08:44 PM~18195617
> *DONT HAVE TO SHOW .......ALWAYS NICE TO SCORE IN THE SWAP MEET
> *



Thats what the problem is...always around this time a year I'm flat BROKE ! :biggrin: 


Lots of good swap meet items to get there !


----------



## tbone11

Finally got a body!


----------



## tbone11

All from swap meet :biggrin:


----------



## tbone11

65 is go n to be in Scale Auto! :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

cong. on the wins.. welcome all new members, builds all look good


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by tbone11_@Jul 31 2010, 08:01 PM~18195959
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65 is go n to be in Scale Auto! :biggrin:
> *


now thats a sweet line up!! those all you?!


----------



## tbone11

All but da Dodge


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by tbone11_@Jul 31 2010, 08:33 PM~18196138
> *All but da Dodge
> *


kick ass! :biggrin: imma have to bounce over to ur thread and dig through it some!! u use trends decals on the blue 66? that 67 is bad ass and im likin the hearse too!......make it from the devill kit? congrats on the scale auto feature! :biggrin:


----------



## tbone11

Sorry Hearse not mine.
I do make all my own decals.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by tbone11_@Jul 31 2010, 08:52 PM~18196238
> *Sorry Hearse not mine.
> I do make all my own decals.
> *


 :wow: really, well nice job then on the blue 66!! maybe u and trend should have a build off using decals?! :biggrin: 
either way, looks like u repped well big dog!!


----------



## caprice on dz

suspension is installed, wheels installed, and now ready to start the interior. Still gotta wetsand the body and repaint and clear the hood, fell on the ground when I cleared it so its being stripped. This will be the final ride height.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by tbone11_@Aug 1 2010, 05:01 AM~18195959
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65 is go n to be in Scale Auto! :biggrin:
> *



Looks good homie..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 1 2010, 03:08 AM~18197565
> *suspension is installed, wheels installed, and now ready to start the interior. Still gotta wetsand the body and repaint and clear the hood, fell on the ground when I cleared it so its being stripped. This will be the final ride height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That height looks perfect !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by tbone11_@Jul 31 2010, 10:01 PM~18195959
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65 is go n to be in Scale Auto! :biggrin:
> *



Now I really ain't goin' to Louisville show :biggrin: ! With a line up like that you scarin' away the competition... :biggrin: 


J/K...Homie your builds look fabulous! Congrats !

Good finds at the swap meet too. Were the prices good?


----------



## chevyguy97

congrats on the win homie.


----------



## tbone11

Pieces was good. Still spent my whole pay check :uh:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by tbone11_@Aug 1 2010, 10:17 AM~18198182
> *Pieces was good. Still spent my whole pay check  :uh:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## jt2020

here is some more work on my 52 sled.
http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome...cid=EM_sharview


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by tbone11_@Jul 31 2010, 08:01 PM~18195959
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65 is go n to be in Scale Auto! :biggrin:
> *


nice lineup...i wanted to go but i had to work congrats on the wins


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Aug 1 2010, 03:29 PM~18199834
> *here is some more work on my 52 sled.
> http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome...cid=EM_sharview
> *


lookin good..


----------



## chevyguy97

a little project im working on, just working onit on the side, but this is what it looks like now.









and this is kinda what it will look like when i get done with it, 









using the same colors, and going to make it into a 2 door, but like i said just a long and slow build, so it might be awhile before i get to it, still gota finishes my build for the drag-lo build off first. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thatd be the fawkn SHIT to me if it were all smoothed! i wanna do it! what kit is that?


----------



## chevyguy97

it's the AMT 41 Woody stock kit. it's black on the box. it's an older kit.


----------



## chevyguy97

http://toys.shop.ebay.com/Models-Kits-/118...d=p3286.c0.m282

check this out, there are some on e-bay for sale.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 2 2010, 02:24 PM~18207340
> *thatd be the fawkn SHIT to me if it were all smoothed! i wanna do it! what kit is that?
> *


i got one if ya wanna trade somethuing for it its built nice. its in my thread if ya wanna check it out. its flat black red rims with white walls.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 2 2010, 02:24 PM~18207340
> *thatd be the fawkn SHIT to me if it were all smoothed! i wanna do it! what kit is that?
> *



















this was the pro shop version evrrything was allready painted it was teal but i painted it flat black changed the wheels with matching spare on the back an dropped it as much as i could in the suspension. up for grabs if you want to try to make that custom build. let me know. looking to trade for a nice set of wheels ,speakers , amps , tv's stuff like that .


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thanks for the offer bro, but im savin up my dough right now which is why im sellin off rides from my topic and such, found some cheap good parts for my 1:1 and wanna get as much done on that as possible before it gets cold.... cuz while its still cold is march, where my 16th birthday comes in. id rather have a ride to roll in besides my moms yota :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 2 2010, 04:48 PM~18208610
> *thanks for the offer bro, but im savin up my dough right now which is why im sellin off rides from my topic and such, found some cheap good parts for my 1:1 and wanna get as much done on that as possible before it gets cold.... cuz while its still cold is march, where my 16th birthday comes in. id rather have a ride to roll in besides my moms yota :biggrin:
> *


10-4 lil buddy i here ya there!


----------



## caprice on dz

got some exhaust work done, painted after pics were taken


















phil


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 3 2010, 04:29 AM~18214316
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Lookin' good holmz! Ain't model buildin' fun ! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68




----------



## hocknberry

:biggrin: and you know this man!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 3 2010, 09:28 PM~18220315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 4 2010, 03:28 AM~18220315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 3 2010, 06:28 PM~18220315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 2 2010, 12:44 PM~18207036
> *a little project im working on, just working onit on the side, but this is what it looks like now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is kinda what it will look like when i get done with it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using the same colors, and going to make it into a 2 door, but like i said just a long and slow build, so it might be awhile before i get to it, still gota finishes my build for the drag-lo build off first. :biggrin:
> *


nice wheels


----------



## chevyguy97

thanks, i got them at hobby town. they were like $4 bucks marked down. i did not know what to put them on when i bought them, but i think they look great on this model.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 4 2010, 11:27 AM~18226466
> *thanks, i got them at hobby town. they were like $4 bucks marked down. i did not know what to put them on when i bought them, but i think they look great on this model.
> *


i agree


----------



## Linc

THEY LOOK LIKE THE WHEELS OUT OF THE CHALLENGER KIT! :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 3 2010, 06:28 PM~18220315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 4 2010, 12:30 PM~18226490
> *THEY LOOK LIKE THE WHEELS OUT OF THE CHALLENGER KIT! :cheesy:
> *


hoppin hydros


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 4 2010, 12:12 PM~18226890
> *hoppin hydros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love those wheels.


----------



## chevyguy97

yeah that's them. :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 3 2010, 06:28 PM~18220315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## caprice on dz

started polishing










and thanks to 716 LAYIN LOW the wheels are done, might touch up the trim rings


----------



## caprice on dz

Just finished waxing with Mequires cleaner wax, when I get some more bench time I follow up with deep crystal wax, followed by swirl-X then foil it.


















phil


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 5 2010, 10:46 AM~18234000
> *Just finished waxing with Mequires cleaner wax, when I get some more bench time I follow up with deep crystal wax, followed by swirl-X then foil it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phil
> *



:wow: NICE


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

and thanks to 716 LAYIN LOW the wheels are done, might touch up the trim rings








[/quote]
wheels look good (complete).....nice polishing job too!


----------



## [email protected]

the duece looks real good phil!

real nice job all around so far on that


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 5 2010, 03:46 AM~18234000
> *Just finished waxing with Mequires cleaner wax, when I get some more bench time I follow up with deep crystal wax, followed by swirl-X then foil it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phil
> *


Beautiful !!!!!!! That is going to be one killa duece!!!!!


----------



## chevyguy97

man that thing has a nice shine.


----------



## chevyguy97




----------



## chris mineer

lookin good guys


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## caprice on dz

thanks for all the comments, looks like everyone in here is dropping down some fine builds


----------



## caprice on dz

interior is done shy of clearing the dashboard


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 5 2010, 11:13 PM~18241995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that's clean


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 6 2010, 03:53 AM~18242936
> *interior is done shy of clearing the dashboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That ride is so kool ! I love that interior homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 5 2010, 04:46 AM~18234000
> *Just finished waxing with Mequires cleaner wax, when I get some more bench time I follow up with deep crystal wax, followed by swirl-X then foil it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phil
> *



that is clean as hell...... nice work homie!


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 5 2010, 11:46 AM~18234000
> *Just finished waxing with Mequires cleaner wax, when I get some more bench time I follow up with deep crystal wax, followed by swirl-X then foil it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phil
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## chevyguy97

man that's a clean ass dually


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

just needs a front grille!


----------



## tunzafun

lil d thats one of ur best builds yet i.m.o. def looks aggressive as hell! :0 

this grille/front end would look slick on there...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i askd rick about it, he said he doesnt have any cept the master..


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Aug 6 2010, 09:31 PM~18248338
> *lil d thats one of ur best builds yet i.m.o. def looks aggressive as hell!  :0
> 
> this grille/front end would look slick on there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 6 2010, 08:50 PM~18248462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


yup just a lil bit of work and BAM! there it is :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 6 2010, 06:18 PM~18247603
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats sick homie!


----------



## chris mineer

truck s sic.. ill se if i got a grill


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 6 2010, 04:18 PM~18247603
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats bad ass bro.... By far one of your best besides your 67 Impala...


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 6 2010, 04:18 PM~18247603
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CLEAN AS FUK where did u get those rims.. and what color is the paint?


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 2 2010, 02:44 PM~18208573
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was the pro shop version evrrything was allready painted  it was teal but i painted it flat black changed the wheels with matching spare on the back an dropped it as much as i could in the suspension. up for grabs if you want to try to make that custom build. let me know. looking to trade for a nice set of wheels ,speakers , amps , tv's stuff like that .
> *



this is bad ass.. i wish i had some stuff to trade u cuz i would love to have it.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 6 2010, 04:18 PM~18247603
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love body dropped trucks... but this 1 looks good with that stance and wheels!! where'd the wheels come from?!
im lookin at workin onmy crew cab after this!


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 6 2010, 06:18 PM~18247603
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jt2020

Here is a little more work for the build off.

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome...cid=EM_sharview


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Aug 6 2010, 10:52 PM~18249896
> *Here is a little more work for the build off.
> 
> http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome...cid=EM_sharview
> *


lookin good! u should put your pics on photobucket though!! ur pics would be way easier to check out!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 7 2010, 07:45 AM~18249830
> *i love body dropped trucks... but this 1 looks good with that stance and wheels!! where'd the wheels come from?!
> im lookin at workin onmy crew cab after this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sick ,i want a Dually


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 7 2010, 02:39 AM~18250652
> *Sick ,i want a Dually
> *


You need a bigger country to roll with that thing... :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 6 2010, 07:35 PM~18248371
> *i askd rick about it, he said he doesnt have any cept the master..
> *


i got a chevy grill outa the 90 chevy c=1500 if ya need it. pm my your addy, and i will send it to ya. :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 7 2010, 05:59 AM~18250727
> *i got a chevy grill outa the 90 chevy c=1500 if ya need it. pm my your addy, and i will send it to ya. :biggrin:
> *


if he dont want it ill take it bro :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 6 2010, 06:18 PM~18247603
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## caprice on dz

I have finished all the waxing finally, the body has been washed of all wax residue and is now ready for foil. 


















I tried to capture the green pearl in a video but I don't think it shows too well.


----------



## chevyguy97

looks good man.


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 7 2010, 08:11 PM~18253854
> *looks good man.
> *



X 2


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 7 2010, 03:28 PM~18252639
> *I have finished all the waxing finally, the body has been washed of all wax residue and is now ready for foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to capture the green pearl in a video but I don't think it shows too well.
> 
> *







:wow: looks good bro !!!!!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry

i can see it! looks good!!


----------



## chevyguy97

so this is how it was.









then after some cutting, smoothing,sanding, priming, this is how it is now.








i smoothed out the front end, hood, top of fenders, and roof, then cut out the post to make it into a 2 door, and cut out the post in the back to make it one big window in the rear.


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 8 2010, 10:37 AM~18256382
> *so this is how it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then after some cutting, smoothing,sanding, priming, this is how it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i smoothed out the front end, hood, top of fenders, and roof, then cut out the post to make it into a 2 door, and cut out the post in the back to make it one big window in the rear.
> *


Niiiiiice.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 8 2010, 10:37 AM~18256382
> *so this is how it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then after some cutting, smoothing,sanding, priming, this is how it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i smoothed out the front end, hood, top of fenders, and roof, then cut out the post to make it into a 2 door, and cut out the post in the back to make it one big window in the rear.
> *


Thats some great work you put in homie ! The 2 door conversion looks real sick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 8 2010, 06:50 PM~18259627
> *Thats some great work you put in homie ! The 2 door conversion looks real sick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2!! im not much one 4 woodies, but that 2 door conv. looks bad ass!


----------



## chevyguy97

thanks guys


----------



## darkside customs

Damn Matt, that is really nice.... You did good on that 2 door conversion..


----------



## chevyguy97

i gota get to hobby town soon, i need to buy some of that thin sheets of wood that they have, i am going to varnish it in a light color and put it into the panels on the side of this thing, so that it has real wood onit. but im not for sure if im going to do that, i might just paint the wood panels that's onit now. the wood might be to thick to put in them little panels, i don't know yet. :biggrin: 

thanks for the comps guys.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 9 2010, 07:21 AM~18262880
> *i gota get to hobby town soon, i need to buy some of that thin sheets of wood that they have, i am going to varnish it in a light color and put it into the panels on the side of this thing, so that it has real wood onit. but im not for sure if im going to do that, i might just paint the wood panels that's onit now. the wood might be to thick to put in them little panels, i don't know yet. :biggrin:
> 
> thanks for the comps guys.
> *


That would be kool with the wood grain panels in it !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 9 2010, 07:07 AM~18263215
> *That would be kool with the wood grain panels in it !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2!! just make a lemplate with tracing paper, then transfer it to a note card and then cut on the wood! u should be fine if the wood aint too thick?!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:run: :ninja:


----------



## chevyguy97

well i went to the hobby store and bought some wood for my woodie, but i got it home and it's way to thick, and that was the thinest that they had, i think note book paper would be to thick for this, but it's ok, it came with some wood looking decales, and they have a clear backing, so i can paint them wood panels thats on the model like a light tan color and then put the decales over that, and it should work out fine.
(i hope) lol


----------



## chevyguy97

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KYKUSTOMZ
   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0    :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 10 2010, 08:16 AM~18272961
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY KYKUSTOMZ
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0  :0        :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :0 happy birthday jake!


and you better post some pics of the plastic you got for your birthday too :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 10 2010, 07:31 AM~18272995
> *:0  happy birthday jake!
> and you better post some pics of the plastic you got for your birthday too :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: Happy Birthday homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevyguy97

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 11 2010, 04:47 AM~18279668
> *YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

geeyaaah!!! have a good one bro!!


----------



## caprice on dz

happy birthday homie


----------



## chevyguy97

just had to show ya'll what i got today, i don't have time to work onit rite now, but i atleast have it when i do get time, i have been wanting a hardbody for awhile, but these things are hard to find, and pricey.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 12 2010, 01:12 PM~18293023
> *just had to show ya'll what i got today, i don't have time to work onit rite now, but i atleast have it when i do get time, i have been wanting a hardbody for awhile, but these things are hard to find, and pricey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 12 2010, 01:12 PM~18293023
> *just had to show ya'll what i got today, i don't have time to work onit rite now, but i atleast have it when i do get time, i have been wanting a hardbody for awhile, but these things are hard to find, and pricey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet i used to have the same truck 1:1 i never buoght this kit because i allways thuoght it had them big rear fenders...now that i see that it does not i have to get one... sweet find... nowi gotta find me one..lol..


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 12 2010, 07:21 PM~18296933
> *sweet i used to have the same truck 1:1 i never buoght this kit because i allways thuoght it had them big rear fenders...now that i see that it does not i have to get one... sweet find... nowi gotta find me one..lol..
> *


nice pick up homie!! i got a few of em, and i love em!! :biggrin: gotta have the dub wheels to make it work though! :0 are those things extict now or what?! i dont see em in the stores, only at the flea market, but for $20-$25 for die crap!! fuck that!!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 8 2010, 08:37 AM~18256382
> *so this is how it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then after some cutting, smoothing,sanding, priming, this is how it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i smoothed out the front end, hood, top of fenders, and roof, then cut out the post to make it into a 2 door, and cut out the post in the back to make it one big window in the rear.
> *




Dam thats nice... :0 :wow:


----------



## DJ-ROY

Dynasty TTT :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 12 2010, 08:38 PM~18297103
> *nice pick up homie!! i got a few of em, and i love em!! :biggrin: gotta have the dub wheels to make it work though!  :0 are those things extict now or what?! i dont see em in the stores, only at the flea market, but for $20-$25 for die crap!! fuck that!!
> *


yeah your rite, dub wheels are the only one's that will look rite onit, but that's what happens when ya buy a 1/20th scale. but i wish all models were 1/20th scale, there much easier to mess with. lol
and i paid $27 with shipping for it. but i always wanted one, so i bought it. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 13 2010, 06:52 AM~18300312
> *yeah your rite, dub wheels are the only one's that will look rite onit, but that's what happens when ya buy a 1/20th scale. but i wish all models were 1/20th scale, there much easier to mess with. lol
> and i paid $27 with shipping for it. but i always wanted one, so i bought it. :biggrin:
> *


 :0  now git er dun!!


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 13 2010, 07:31 PM~18304699
> *:0   now git er dun!!
> *


shit i gota finish the S-10 and the woody before i can get this on the bench.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

If anybody can use these, feel free too ! Just tryin' to help our hobby out fellas.










Just right click and save, then print ! Or if you don't have a printer, just go to the Hobby Lobby web sit and use it on-line for shopping.

40% off goes along way in todays economy ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

gonna finish up the cutty tonight. pics to come tomorrow uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 15 2010, 08:05 AM~18312515
> *gonna finish up the cutty tonight. pics to come tomorrow uffin:
> *


----------



## hocknberry

:wow: :biggrin: a cutty..been awhile since we seen 1 done up!! hurry up!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i got one of those hardbody trucks as well, and a shitload of diecast wheels, just havent even thought about putting the two together... :uh: im not gonna even attempt, too many started already!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

<span style=\'font-family:impact\'>*"Parkay"*</span> Is *finally* done !


















More pics in my post folder.........


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 15 2010, 09:38 PM~18316356
> *<span style=\'font-family:impact\'>"Parkay"</span> Is finally done !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my post folder.........
> 
> *


Nice build Trend!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 15 2010, 10:29 AM~18313514
> *i got one of those hardbody trucks as well, and a shitload of diecast wheels, just havent even thought about putting the two together... :uh:    im not gonna even attempt, too many started already!
> *


are those die crap wheels dub die crap wheels by chance?! wanna drop a few? PM me with some pics bri!! :0


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 15 2010, 06:38 PM~18316356
> *<span style=\'font-family:impact\'>"Parkay"</span> Is finally done !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my post folder.........
> 
> *


 :0 another killer build trend!! what are those wheels?! they fit that car nice!! im lovin the dish decal!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 15 2010, 09:01 PM~18316566
> *:0 another killer build trend!! what are those wheels?! they fit that car nice!! im lovin the dish decal!!
> *


Thanx bro. They are Pegasus deep dish all gold with the yellow patterned decal applied.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 15 2010, 11:17 AM~18312880
> *:wow:  :biggrin: a cutty..been awhile since we seen 1 done up!! hurry up!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


well i ran into some issues on it, so i didnt get it done as planned but heres a couple pics of the progress....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 16 2010, 12:36 PM~18321797
> *well i ran into some issues on it, so i didnt get it done as planned but heres a couple pics of the progress....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE I WILL HAVE ONE OF THESE ONDAY SOON!! SWEET RIDE. WHAT ISSUES WAS YOU HAVEIN WITH IT? JUST SO I KNOW WHAT TO EXPECT WHEN I GET ONE?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 16 2010, 10:36 AM~18321797
> *well i ran into some issues on it, so i didnt get it done as planned but heres a couple pics of the progress....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any better pics of grill?? one of the reasons y i havent finished mines. looks good!


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 16 2010, 02:25 PM~18322276
> *any better pics of grill?? one of the reasons y i havent finished mines.  looks good!
> *


i will get some tonight. i had a major issue with the grill myself. i ended up using the grill from a regal (G/n) and cut it up into 2 pieces.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 16 2010, 02:19 PM~18322220
> *NICE I WILL HAVE ONE OF THESE ONDAY SOON!! SWEET RIDE. WHAT ISSUES WAS YOU HAVEIN WITH IT? JUST SO I KNOW WHAT TO EXPECT WHEN I GET ONE?
> *


its resin and a bad one at that.... enough said.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 16 2010, 11:28 AM~18322314
> *i will get some tonight. i had a major issue with the grill myself. i ended up using the grill from a regal (G/n)  and cut it up into 2 pieces.
> *


hmmm cool idea! thanx


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 16 2010, 01:36 PM~18321797
> *well i ran into some issues on it, so i didnt get it done as planned but heres a couple pics of the progress....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks good brother!!!! you gonna go to the zainesville show sept 18???


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 16 2010, 02:34 PM~18322369
> *that looks good brother!!!!  you gonna go to the zainesville show sept 18???
> *


first i have heard of it....... maybe
:dunno:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 16 2010, 02:49 PM~18322526
> *first i have heard of it....... maybe
> :dunno:
> *


if you need a flier i could send you one??


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 16 2010, 02:38 AM~18316356
> *<span style=\'font-family:impact\'>"Parkay"</span> Is finally done !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my post folder.........
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Aug 16 2010, 03:14 PM~18323299
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




Thanx bro !!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 15 2010, 09:38 PM~18316356
> *<span style=\'font-family:impact\'>"Parkay"</span> Is finally done !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my post folder.........
> 
> *




again............. thats sick tone!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 15 2010, 06:59 PM~18316550
> *are those die crap wheels dub die crap wheels by chance?! wanna drop a few? PM me with some pics bri!!  :0
> *


i dont think i have a enuf to get rid of just yet, if i do, they wont have tires with em.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 16 2010, 03:51 PM~18323672
> *again............. thats sick tone!
> *



Thanx homie ! I know you got somethin' brewin' over in the Burgh ! :biggrin: 
You gettin' nice with those patterns !


----------



## badgas

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 15 2010, 09:38 PM~18316356
> *NICE</span>*


----------



## chevyguy97

all the builds that were just posted look killer guys, man nice work. keep it up, DYNASTY M.C.C. taking the world by storm.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 16 2010, 09:41 AM~18320807
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ride looks killer man,
hay just wanted to ask ya if ya got that grille i sent ya???????
just want to make sure you got it. :biggrin: 
i can't wait to see that dually finished.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i did  i thought i told ya, guess not! but thanks bro!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 15 2010, 06:38 PM~18316356
> *<span style=\'font-family:impact\'>"Parkay"</span> Is finally done !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my post folder.........
> 
> *



gives a whole new meaning to butterin up a bizkit...sweetness at its best. You gave me a reason NOT to build that year now..lol. j/k :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 16 2010, 10:36 AM~18321797
> *well i ran into some issues on it, so i didnt get it done as planned but heres a couple pics of the progress....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


comin along nice, dont rush it! you'll finish!! nice idea with the grill too!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

Nice G-body


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

More pics in my post folder.........

this car is off the chain trend your in your own bracket bro....all your builds are sick ...an the paint on them i cant even explain. great job on this one


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 16 2010, 06:47 PM~18326065
> * i did  i thought i told ya, guess not! but thanks bro!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 16 2010, 09:22 PM~18327159
> *gives a whole new meaning to butterin up a bizkit...sweetness at its best.  You gave me a reason NOT to build that year now..lol. j/k :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ..............Thanx homie !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 17 2010, 07:23 AM~18330569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my post folder.........
> 
> this car is off the chain trend your in your own bracket bro....all your builds are sick ...an the paint on them i cant even explain. great job on this one
> *










..........Now I'm blushin' and ish... Thanx bro and to the BEST C.C. on the planet-----DYNASTY !!!


----------



## modelsbyroni

REAL NICE TONE.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Builds are lookin killa bros!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 17 2010, 06:56 AM~18330494
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice G-body
> *


just got one of these off e-bay yesterday...shit these things are not cheap! no- one wants to sell any ......but hey i wanted one an now i got it! ill get to it done someday.. send picks when it gets here.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 18 2010, 05:51 AM~18340971
> *just got one of these off e-bay yesterday...shit these things are not cheap! no- one wants to sell any ......but hey i wanted one an now i got it! ill get to it done someday.. send picks when it gets here.
> *


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 18 2010, 06:51 AM~18340971
> *just got one of these off e-bay yesterday...shit these things are not cheap! no- one wants to sell any ......but hey i wanted one an now i got it! ill get to it done someday.. send picks when it gets here.
> *


NIce ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, her eone more pic still not done yet though


----------



## hopper4lyfe

man u guys got top notch builds :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

all the rides are comein out sik fellas


----------



## [email protected]

:wave: been real busy with the kids and brandon in football now, but manage to still put in alil work from time to time  :biggrin: 

as soon as i get some time, ill post up somethin  some cats have already seen threw text what ive been workin on :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 18 2010, 10:51 AM~18342532
> *:wave: been real busy with the kids and brandon in football now, but manage to still put in alil work from time to time   :biggrin:
> 
> as soon as i get some time, ill post up somethin   some cats have already seen threw text what ive been workin on :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: cant wait to see it done!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

This is my entry in the LRM build off...............






















I wish I could duplicate Shelly Sloan !!!!!!! :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 18 2010, 11:51 AM~18342532
> *:wave: been real busy with the kids and brandon in football now, but manage to still put in alil work from time to time   :biggrin:
> 
> as soon as i get some time, ill post up somethin   some cats have already seen threw text what ive been workin on :biggrin:
> *


----------



## relaxednoma

boom


----------



## chris mineer

cant wait tony to see this 1..


now what i been upto


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

67 looks cool Chris !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2010, 02:31 PM~18343783
> *67 looks  cool    Chris !
> *


X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

engine looks killa !!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Aug 18 2010, 03:29 PM~18343766
> *cant wait tony to see this 1..
> now what i been upto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD CHRIS!!! YOU GONNA MAKE IT TO ZAINESVILLE??


----------



## darkside customs

Those look real nice Chris.... Great work....


----------



## chevyguy97

good work man, keep it up.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

SORRY FELLAS ,I GOT BOARD... :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Aug 18 2010, 03:29 PM~18343766
> *cant wait tony to see this 1..
> now what i been upto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good homie!!!!!!!!


----------



## orange candy M.C.

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 18 2010, 06:06 PM~18346672
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY FELLAS ,I GOT BOARD... :biggrin:
> 
> *


  nice what program u use to make this
thanks


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 18 2010, 08:06 PM~18346672
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY FELLAS ,I GOT BOARD... :biggrin:
> 
> *


Damn Trend that would make a nice decal !


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 18 2010, 07:38 PM~18342939
> *This is my entry in the LRM build off...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could duplicate Shelly Sloan !!!!!!! :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> 
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## caprice on dz

I'm in the home stretch now. Just gotta foil and install glass then its on to final assembly.


























phil


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 19 2010, 11:46 AM~18350504
> *I'm in the home stretch now. Just gotta foil and install glass then its on to final assembly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phil
> *



Great work


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 19 2010, 06:51 AM~18350576
> *Great work
> *





x-2...... looks real good phil


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> cant wait tony to see this 1..
> now what i been upto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where can i find this grill with the closed in headlights?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> where can i find this grill with the closed in headlights?
> 
> 
> 
> X2 !
Click to expand...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by orange candy M.C._@Aug 18 2010, 09:52 PM~18347894
> * nice what program u use to make this
> thanks
> *


XL - Boschus ... got it off of a friend at Purdue University. I wish I really knew how to use it though.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2010, 10:35 PM~18348365
> *Damn  Trend    that  would  make  a  nice  decal  !
> *



Kool.


----------



## chris mineer

thanks guys.. frank i dont know about the show.. my truck is not running.. 

the grill i made useing 2 67 imp. grills


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Aug 19 2010, 03:14 PM~18353919
> *thanks guys.. frank i dont know about the show.. my truck is not running..
> 
> the grill i made useing 2 67 imp. grills
> *




great tip ! thanx chris !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 19 2010, 08:43 AM~18350932
> *X2 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you make them, or i did anyway using styrene and styrene sticks i cut out


----------



## josh 78

...........CITY LIVE...........IS FINISH


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Aug 19 2010, 04:46 PM~18354665
> *beautiful !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Aug 19 2010, 05:46 PM~18354665
> *...........CITY LIVE...........IS FINISH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE.  















GREAT JOB ON THE GRILL CHRIS. LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Aug 19 2010, 03:46 PM~18354665
> *CLEAN, i mean super clean.*


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Aug 19 2010, 02:46 PM~18354665
> *...........CITY LIVE...........IS FINISH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: CLEAN


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> *=(josh 78 @ Aug 19 2010, 03:46 PM)
> ...........CITY LIVE...........IS FINISH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *














TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIE JOSH !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Just fartin'







around homies................... :biggrin: 











These will be the colors on my '68 Impala when I get it.


----------



## hocknberry

any up dates on the 1/32 build off guys?! i finally got mine outta the dip and manage to snap the windshield post off!  my hands are just kinda in the air right now!!! im in build off burn out, and tryin to build after 10+ hour days aint much fun right now! :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 20 2010, 10:17 PM~18366213
> *any up dates on the 1/32 build off guys?! i finally got mine outta the dip and manage to snap the windshield post off!   my hands are just kinda in the air right now!!! im in build off burn out, and tryin to build after 10+ hour days aint much fun right now!  :happysad:
> *


hell yeah im still in i got the 59 done...an i just about got my 52 fastback finished its looking good!!! :biggrin: i got to bare metal foil the bumper an paint the grill i might have it done tonight will post my picks asap!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 20 2010, 08:47 PM~18366375
> *hell yeah im still in i got the 59 done...an i just about got my 52 fastback finished its looking good!!! :biggrin: i got to bare metal foil the bumper an paint the grill i might have it done tonight will post my picks asap!!
> *


yez sir!! pics please!! not many in this 1 so we need somethin here!! :happysad: 
where you at jeff?!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 20 2010, 11:09 PM~18366507
> *yez sir!! pics please!! not many in this 1 so we need somethin here!!  :happysad:
> where you at jeff?!
> *


i got a sneak preview of my 1/32 in my build thread i noticed today...lol... :wow:
if you look at the 67 project i just posted the 1/32 is in the backround in one of the pics..but its 10 x's better then what you can see in the pic.. i just about got it done...if not tonight ill post it up tomarrow. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 20 2010, 11:09 PM~18366507
> *yez sir!! pics please!! not many in this 1 so we need somethin here!!  :happysad:
> where you at jeff?!
> *


how many people we got doing the 1/32??


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 20 2010, 11:55 PM~18364621
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIE JOSH !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *



i appreciate it realy bro


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

morning fam!!!!!!!!!!! :wave: :wave: 

that 4 is beautiful josh!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

heres my 52 fastback for the 1/32 fun build off. all i have to do is put in my headlights an its done.. well here it is i like it i think it turned out sweet!!! whatcha all think?
















theres more picx of this ride in my build thread.. check em out..


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 21 2010, 03:45 PM~18368132
> *heres my 52 fastback for the 1/32 fun build off. all i have to do is put in my headlights an its done.. well here it is i like it i think it turned out sweet!!! whatcha all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres more picx of this ride in my build thread.. check em out..
> *



Love that color combo ,build look great


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 19 2010, 11:03 PM~18354324
> *you make them, or i did anyway using styrene and styrene sticks i cut out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 21 2010, 08:45 AM~18368132
> *heres my 52 fastback for the 1/32 fun build off. all i have to do is put in my headlights an its done.. well here it is i like it i think it turned out sweet!!! whatcha all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres more picx of this ride in my build thread.. check em out..
> *



That is one kool 1/32 build bro !!!
Those mods you did set it off nice !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

This is for you homie !!!! I got you covered... :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

haha, what i wouldnt give to read that!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 21 2010, 08:28 AM~18368524
> *This is for you homie !!!! I got you covered... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats sick!


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 21 2010, 04:28 PM~18368524
> *This is for you homie !!!! I got you covered... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS LET ME SMILE :biggrin: 


THANX ALOT BRO


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Aug 21 2010, 02:10 PM~18369716
> *THIS LET ME SMILE :biggrin:
> THANX ALOT BRO
> *


----------



## DJ-ROY

Great work T


----------



## caprice on dz

95% completed, taken at today's club meeting, curteousy of Lyle


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 21 2010, 04:00 PM~18370896
> *95% completed, taken at today's club meeting, curteousy of Lyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats clean :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 21 2010, 03:00 PM~18370896
> *95% completed, taken at today's club meeting, curteousy of Lyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 21 2010, 06:00 PM~18370896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW !!! That's a beauty !!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 20 2010, 09:15 PM~18366542
> *how many people we got doing  the 1/32??
> *


i think its just 4 of us bro?! and u win apperantly?! i just got mine out the dip and killed the windshild post!! :uh:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 21 2010, 09:28 AM~18368524
> *This is for you homie !!!! I got you covered... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats josh on making the cover, that is one clean ass ride. :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 22 2010, 01:00 AM~18370896
> *95% completed, taken at today's club meeting, curteousy of Lyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CLEAN...


----------



## CustomFreak




----------



## relaxednoma

stunning!


----------



## DJ-ROY

SICK.....


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Aug 22 2010, 10:36 AM~18374751
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great looking build!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 21 2010, 08:45 AM~18368132
> *heres my 52 fastback for the 1/32 fun build off. all i have to do is put in my headlights an its done.. well here it is i like it i think it turned out sweet!!! whatcha all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres more picx of this ride in my build thread.. check em out..
> *


That is sweet :wow: . Nice build i am still plugging away on mine as well. I hope to post some pics of it here this evening.


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Aug 22 2010, 10:36 AM~18374751
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


beautiful work. I love that it has that street cruiser look as opposed to the trailer queens


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Ditto that !!!


----------



## chevyguy97

yeah that is one nice/clean ride.
good job onit.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 21 2010, 08:40 PM~18372407
> *i think its just 4 of us bro?! and u win apperantly?! i just got mine out the dip and killed the windshild post!! :uh:
> *



is it just me, or do you have some shitty luck? :biggrin:


----------



## relaxednoma




----------



## CustomFreak

where i get those wheels?


----------



## relaxednoma

They are Mr. Model wheels, you can get them from RPP hobby right now, they are on sale. I ordered a few sets myself!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by relaxednoma_@Aug 24 2010, 11:05 AM~18392599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Those wheels are sick !!!


----------



## relaxednoma

thanks man. Hopefully I can make the rest of the car just as sick as the wheels!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 23 2010, 07:48 PM~18388521
> *is it just me, or do you have some shitty luck? :biggrin:
> *


lately... FUCK YAH!!! im just thrownin my hands in the air right now and takin a chill pill for while, im burned he fuck out right now!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by relaxednoma_@Aug 24 2010, 05:19 PM~18395402
> *thanks man. Hopefully I can make the rest of the car just as sick as the wheels!
> *



I know you will bro !


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by relaxednoma_@Aug 24 2010, 11:05 AM~18392599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
damn bro i love it already! got the perfect stance for a pro touring/street machine


----------



## [email protected]

:wave: 



whats up fellas :biggrin: 


got my computer back and runnin :uh: 



but on the real................... shits looking ral good in here.............. keep doin what your doin fellas  


and hock.............. i feel ya bro, its seems that everything ive touched in the last week, has got effed the fuck up one way or another! shit had me about ready to throw in the towl for a little bit :uh:


----------



## [email protected]

i seen this in the down to scale thread............... seems to have a ring to it in there somewhere  





> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 23 2010, 02:29 AM~18380894
> *seems to me not everyone thinks they need to fly the club colors on their avtar,ok heres my new one, i think if the club desides that one member sould run the club logo, then all sould, and ill gladly change mine back,one club one logo,lmk  what you think.
> *





i like that way that sounds


----------



## relaxednoma

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Aug 24 2010, 07:39 PM~18397105-->
> 
> 
> 
> I know you will bro !
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tunzafun_@Aug 24 2010, 08:04 PM~18397322
> *:0  :0  :0
> damn bro i love it already! got the perfect stance for a pro touring/street machine
> *


thanks bro! yeah i'm stoked the way it's shaping up. I have a vision in my head, just a matter of time getting it to life


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Aug 22 2010, 07:36 AM~18374751
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN!!!


----------



## chevyguy97

everyone is doing such a great job on build, i felt left out, so here is what i have been working on, got some hinges made, and a console and speaker box, gota lot left to do, just wanted to show ya'll im working on something. lol. :biggrin:


----------



## relaxednoma

That is one of my top favorite builds! where the heck did you get an x-cab 1st gen s10? or did you combine kits?

And as always super fast shipping from Scale Dreams. Got my wired distributor today, billet steering wheel, billet air cleaner and radiator caps. Also stopped by hobby lobby and picked up a set of brushes, some turn signal amber, stoplight red, gunmetal, and some one shot wet look clear, revving red and orange. Paint on camaro tomorrow after I wetsand some primer.


----------



## chevyguy97

yeah i took 2 and make an x-cab.


----------



## [email protected]

QUOTE(gseeds @ Aug 22 2010, 11:29 PM) 
seems to me not everyone thinks they need to fly the club colors on their avtar,ok heres my new one, i think if the club desides that one member sould run the club logo, then all sould, and ill gladly change mine back,*one club one logo*,lmk what you think.





im not lettin this go.............. we are a club and im not with cats just over looking this!




you guys need to wake up


----------



## chevyguy97

is my avy ok or do i need to change it the the one u have dropped, i run this one caues im in both clubs. so let me know what u want all of us to run.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 26 2010, 02:50 AM~18406063
> *QUOTE(gseeds @ Aug 22 2010, 11:29 PM)
> seems to me not everyone thinks they need to fly the club colors on their avtar,ok heres my new one, i think if the club desides that one member sould run the club logo, then all sould, and ill gladly change mine back,one club one logo,lmk  what you think.
> im not lettin this go.............. we are a club and im not with cats just over looking this!
> you guys need to wake up
> *


Represent the D bro. :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 06150xlt

<------ :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 25 2010, 08:50 PM~18406063
> *QUOTE(gseeds @ Aug 22 2010, 11:29 PM)
> seems to me not everyone thinks they need to fly the club colors on their avtar,ok heres my new one, i think if the club desides that one member sould run the club logo, then all sould, and ill gladly change mine back,one club one logo,lmk  what you think.
> im not lettin this go.............. we are a club and im not with cats just over looking this!
> you guys need to wake up
> *


 :dunno: so what one do we rock??? :dunno:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 25 2010, 09:34 PM~18406488
> *:dunno: so what one do we rock??? :dunno:
> *







<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ the one ive been rockin


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 25 2010, 09:49 PM~18406627
> *<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ the one ive been rockin
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic

does this mean we have to use the logo as are avy..... or if your gonna rock one it need s to be alll the same. :dunno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 25 2010, 08:49 PM~18406627
> *<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ the one ive been rockin
> *


hey whatever thats cool how do i change mine to that?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 25 2010, 10:03 PM~18406756
> *does this mean we have to use the logo as are avy..... or if your gonna rock one it need s to be alll the same. :dunno:
> *





one club............... one logo  


ive been tryin to get this done for months now, and nows the time  

i think we should all rock the same avie, with no alt. avies to choose from, when i feel we need a new avie, ill come and get one, and then we all change.

but for now, i would like to see all club members use the avie i have been usein for months now  


offical dynasty avie in effect............... and that means you too derrick


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 25 2010, 10:53 PM~18407209
> *one club............... one logo
> ive been tryin to get this done for months now, and nows the time
> 
> i think we should all rock the same avie, with no alt. avies to choose from, when i feel we need a new avie, ill come and get one, and then we all change.
> 
> but for now, i would like to see all club members use the avie i have been usein for months now
> offical dynasty avie in effect............... and that means you too derrick
> *



:wow: Jeffe on the smackdown!!!!  Get'em bro!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 25 2010, 08:53 PM~18407209
> *one club............... one logo
> ive been tryin to get this done for months now, and nows the time
> 
> i think we should all rock the same avie, with no alt. avies to choose from, when i feel we need a new avie, ill come and get one, and then we all change.
> 
> but for now, i would like to see all club members use the avie i have been usein for months now
> offical dynasty avie in effect............... and that means you too derrick
> *


 :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

it'll definitely make the club look more as one..half the time i cant tell who's what, and changin em up all the time ( i know im good at doin that too), but i get where Jeff's comin from from afar, it will set the club off.

Do ya'lls thang...clean and smooth as always!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 25 2010, 11:09 PM~18407357
> *it'll definitely make the club look more as one..half the time i cant tell who's what, and changin em up all the time ( i know im good at doin that too), but i get where Jeff's comin from from afar, it will set the club off.
> 
> Do ya'lls thang...clean and smooth as always!
> *




couldnt have said it better myself!............... set the club apart from the rest, and you will know what club that person is from!

it gets too confuseing with everyone just flyin whatever!


----------



## chevyguy97

<-----------ok i changed it, what about the people that are in Dynasty and Drag-Lo???


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 25 2010, 11:35 PM~18407625
> *<-----------ok i changed it, what about the people that are in Dynasty and Drag-Lo???
> *




were you dynasty before drag lo?


----------



## chevyguy97

yeah i was in Dynasty befor drag-lo.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 25 2010, 11:44 PM~18407707
> *yeah i was in Dynasty befor drag-lo.
> *




there ya go  


same goes for anyone else that was dynasty before drag lo popped up, fly the dynasty flag, and still post in drag lo


----------



## chevyguy97

:thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

ONE CLUB, ONE LOGO , ALL FAMILY!!!!

*~~~DYNASTY~~~*


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 25 2010, 11:56 PM~18407825
> *ONE CLUB, ONE LOGO , ONE FAMILY
> 
> ~~~DYNASTY~~~
> *






  thanks frank!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

IMPORTANT:::::::: :wow: 
same goes for anyone else that was dynasty before drag lo popped up, fly the dynasty flag, and still post in drag lo


----------



## relaxednoma

AV updated 


Ok so i have a deadline. Sept. 11th there is a show in NKY (about 5 minutes from my house lol) 

I want to take the camaro, completed AND the green yota either almsot done or done. 

Time to get crackin.


----------



## regalistic

will be posting more pics in my build thread later today


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 26 2010, 04:53 AM~18407209
> *one club............... one logo
> ive been tryin to get this done for months now, and nows the time
> 
> i think we should all rock the same avie, with no alt. avies to choose from, when i feel we need a new avie, ill come and get one, and then we all change.
> 
> but for now, i would like to see all club members use the avie i have been usein for months now
> offical dynasty avie in effect............... and that means you too derrick
> *



I tried to change the avatar but the mofo wont let me  

says shit that its to big ,but i,m only copying everyones else there avi 

to my desktop and then try to upload 

doesn,t work .


----------



## [email protected]

try that roy


----------



## chevyguy97

http://www.lowdowncreations.proboards.com/...ead=1131&page=1

ya'll hope over to this and vote on model of the month, there are some club members models ya'll can vote on.
thanks.


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by relaxednoma_@Aug 26 2010, 12:04 PM~18409767
> *AV updated
> Ok so i have a deadline. Sept. 11th there is a show in NKY (about 5 minutes from my house lol)
> 
> I want to take the camaro, completed AND the green yota either almsot done or done.
> 
> Time to get crackin.
> *


X-2 :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 26 2010, 09:54 PM~18412791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try that roy
> *



Worked thanks J


----------



## [email protected]

:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

<~~~~~~~~~ i'm all in!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 26 2010, 09:48 PM~18415564
> *<~~~~~~~~~ i'm all in!
> *





 thanks hock!


----------



## caprice on dz

finally got my avi set right, kept trying to upload one last night that I saved that was black but kept coming up blue, fucking dell computer


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 27 2010, 09:37 AM~18418364
> *finally got my avi set right, kept trying to upload one last night that I saved that was black but kept coming up blue, fucking dell computer
> *



Its not your computer ,same happend on my Imac ,
seems like you have to wait a few minutes before the avi changes.


----------



## caprice on dz

62 impala is done, gonna get outdoor shots tomorrow


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 26 2010, 12:05 PM~18412006
> *will be posting more pics in my build thread later today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice builds cutty is bangin nice to see resin kits actually get finished :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

http://dynastymcc.proboards.com/index.cgi


----------



## caprice on dz

rest of the pics are in my build topic

phil


----------



## badgas

NICE WORK BROS.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 27 2010, 01:34 PM~18422294
> *nice builds cutty is bangin nice to see resin kits actually get finished  :biggrin:
> *


Who's making the cutty resin?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

ANOTHER DOWN FOR THE DYNASTY FAMILIA











MORE PICS IN MY THREAD~~~~


----------



## [email protected]

:0 looks real good frank!


----------



## DJ-ROY

Thats nice ..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn thats sweet as hell Frank.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

THANKS BROTHERS!!!


----------



## caprice on dz

Next project on the bench, hoping to be finished in time for NNL Nationals. Not gonna go too crazy just nice and clean. This is my inspiration "Born in East L.A."


























I'm feeling testors purplicous with all chrome 1109s, possible chrome spokes and purple dishes.

phil


----------



## jt2020

If you have not seen the newest SA check it out Damaged is on the back page with a sick ride. Congrates Damaged on making it in the mag.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 28 2010, 06:01 PM~18429044
> *ANOTHER DOWN FOR THE DYNASTY DON'T MESS AROUND HOMIE !!!!!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Aug 28 2010, 08:22 PM~18429728
> *If you have not seen the newest SA check it out Damaged is on the back page with a sick ride. Congrats Damagedon making it in the mag.
> *



X 2!


----------



## chevyguy97

the builds are lookn sick guys, keep it up
DYNASTY M.C.C.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Aug 28 2010, 09:22 PM~18429728
> *If you have not seen the newest SA check it out Damaged is on the back page with a sick ride. Congrates Damaged on making it in the mag.
> *


 :wow: congrats bro  


and phil, thats gonna be a bad ass G house bro!


----------



## chevyguy97

got a little work done on the woody, got the wood color im using put down on it, still gota paint the orange, but im still lookn for the perfect orange.
the wood part that i just painted, has some wood grain stickers to go over it. i will get them put onit, and it will look just like a light color wood grain. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^ thats lookin badass!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 28 2010, 05:04 PM~18429355
> *Next project on the bench, hoping to be finished in time for NNL Nationals. Not gonna go too crazy just nice and clean. This is my inspiration "Born in East L.A."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm feeling testors purplicous with all chrome 1109s, possible chrome spokes and purple dishes.
> 
> phil
> *


That ride is freakin'sick!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 28 2010, 12:10 PM~18427675
> *Who's making the cutty resin?
> *


idk i thought jimbo was gonna take a crack at the euro cutt hope he does


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 29 2010, 01:28 AM~18431320
> *idk i thought jimbo was gonna take a crack at the euro cutt hope he does
> *


X 2! :biggrin: 





> *(caprice on dz @ Aug 28 2010, 05:04 PM)
> Next project on the bench, hoping to be finished in time for NNL Nationals. Not gonna go too crazy just nice and clean. This is my inspiration "Born in East L.A."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phil*



This is gonna be nice bro ! Good luck, your off to a great start !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 28 2010, 09:30 PM~18429761
> *Frank, you hurtin' 'em with this one homie !!!!!!!!!!
> DYNASTY DON'T MESS AROUND HOMIE !!!!!
> 
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS MAYNE!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 27 2010, 05:34 PM~18422294
> *nice builds cutty is bangin nice to see resin kits actually get finished  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro. that cutty was the single biggest pain in the ass model i have ever worked on.


----------



## chris mineer

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 29 2010, 10:23 AM~18432376
> *thanks bro. that cutty was the single biggest pain in the ass model i have ever worked on.
> *


you are not kiddin E. it looks good bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Aug 29 2010, 06:48 PM~18435008
> *you are not kiddin E. it looks good bro
> *



Yes it does !!!!!!!!!!! Yeah it do...... :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

duece is sick!! 
glass house is off to the right start!
anyone got updates on the 1/32 build off?! i got the 59 ready to go again....i found some different wheels to put on it since i couldnt get a good white wall painted on the o-ring tire, i found a 1/32 dub mustang in my sons toy box......figured it was in the bottom, so he wasn't using it right?! :biggrin: ill mock it up and post it, i hope these aren't the same wheels ur usin jeff?!


----------



## [email protected]

they are the exsact same wheels im usein lol


but i need foil, the sheet i have now, it rips :uh: it doesnt cut just rips  


and being broke as a joke, i cant even get no foil  and thats the cheapest shit rick has lol


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 29 2010, 07:11 PM~18436015
> *they are the exsact same wheels im usein lol
> but i need foil, the sheet i have now, it rips :uh:  it doesnt cut just rips
> and being broke as a joke, i cant even get no foil   and thats the cheapest shit rick has lol
> *


awww fuckin shit really?!!!  oh well, i gotta roll with em! i couldnt get a good white wall down!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 29 2010, 09:23 AM~18432376
> *thanks bro. that cutty was the single biggest pain in the ass model i have ever worked on.
> *



ya havent had one yet but im sure it is i had to put my big body away for a bit cause i would have had to hurt it lol


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 29 2010, 07:43 PM~18436365
> *ya havent had one yet but im sure it is i had to put my big body away for a bit cause i would have had to hurt it lol
> *


heres what i got for the lil vert...i thought these wheels looked familiar jeffy! :uh: :biggrin: 
























they look a lil small on mine, especially the front wheel! they fit ur camaro perfect though!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

nice !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 29 2010, 10:48 PM~18436413
> *heres what i got for the lil vert...i thought these wheels looked familiar jeffy!  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they look a lil small on mine, especially the front wheel! they fit ur camaro perfect though!!
> *





mine are blacked out in the centers tho  i have the 1/32 scale camaro ralleys too like them, but it didnt make sence to take them off a 1/32 scale camaro, just to turn around and put them back on a camaro ya know! so i went with the stang wheels too


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 29 2010, 08:01 PM~18436545
> *mine are blacked out in the centers tho   i have the 1/32 scale camaro ralleys too like them, but it didnt make sence to take them off a 1/32 scale camaro, just to turn around and put them back on a camaro ya know! so i went with the stang wheels too
> *


makes sence!! BTW!! u watchin the game?! i know its only pre-season....but my broncos are makin ur steelers look like newbies!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 29 2010, 11:03 PM~18436570
> *makes sence!! BTW!! u watchin the game?! i know its only pre-season....but my broncos are makin ur steelers look like newbies!!!  :biggrin:
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



2nd an 3rd string..................... im not sweatin by any means! 

your coatch, that josh mcdaniels, is gonna have that squad in the superbowl in the next couple years.............. hes a damn good coatch  he just needs to get rid of ortin, and bring up quinn, and tebow  and hes good  :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 29 2010, 08:13 PM~18436650
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 2nd an 3rd string..................... im not sweatin by any means!
> 
> your coatch, that josh mcdaniels, is gonna have that squad in the superbowl in the next couple years.............. hes a damn good coatch   he just needs to get rid of ortin, and bring up quinn, and tebow   and hes good   :biggrin:
> *


u read my mind exactly!!! too bad we dont play you guys again!, maybe a AFC champion ship game that we'll kill you in?!


----------



## hocknberry

heres a lil somethin im workin on with my lil bit of free time i have...... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 29 2010, 11:26 PM~18436766
> *u read my mind exactly!!! too bad we dont play you guys again!, maybe a AFC champion ship game that we'll kill you in?!
> *





yea ok :uh: hahahaha :biggrin: 


you do know if it does come down to that, we will have plastic on the line and it will get took............... ask regalistic E had some plastic took from him over a football game  

if thats the rout you wanna take, we can take it there for sure  but dont cry when i take your plastic  ask ohio chad too................ he knows all about it, i took him for a nice 32 5 window  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 29 2010, 11:36 PM~18436890
> *heres a lil somethin im workin on with my lil bit of free time i have...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





snd me one so i can color it in and frame it :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 29 2010, 09:48 PM~18436413
> *heres what i got for the lil vert...i thought these wheels looked familiar jeffy!  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they look a lil small on mine, especially the front wheel! they fit ur camaro perfect though!!
> *


koo anyone else got some 1/32 pics besides me an hock??


----------



## Trendsetta 68

aint this just pretty !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

YES IT IS T!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 30 2010, 05:30 PM~18443301
> *aint this just pretty !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think its safe to say this car is a trailer queen :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

id drive it, lol my 6 is gonna have the same shit :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

yeah i hate preseason, the teams don't even use the rite players, but Set. 12th starts the season, so GO COWBOYS


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 30 2010, 03:30 PM~18443301
> *aint this just pretty !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats puuuurty!! but id still swang it down the strip! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 30 2010, 06:10 PM~18444711
> *yeah i hate preseason, the teams don't even use the rite players, but Set. 12th starts the season, so GO COWBOYS
> *


man!! all the cowboys have to brag about is that big ass tv in the middle of the stadium!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 30 2010, 09:28 PM~18444882
> *man!! all the cowboys have to brag about is that big ass tv in the middle of the stadium!!  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *






and the broncos have??? what? kyle ortin? :roflmao: 


unless elway makes a comeback, your not gonna see a super bowl anytime soon  i here by retract my last statement on the last page lol :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

OH HELLLLL YEA!!!!!!!!!!!! ITS THAT TIME OF SEASON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :boink: :boink: :run: :naughty:


----------



## phatras

dude we do this every year.. get over all your sucky teams.. its the lions year this year... lmao..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 30 2010, 09:55 PM~18445193
> *dude we do this every year.. get over all your sucky teams.. its the lions year this year... lmao..
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 30 2010, 09:54 PM~18445185
> *OH HELLLLL YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!  ITS THAT TIME OF SEASON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :boink:  :boink:  :run:  :naughty:
> *






and you know this :biggrin: :run: :run: let the shit talking begain! :biggrin: 


with an eagles fan, and a steeler fan in the club........... i feel bad for the lone cowgirls fan ahahahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 30 2010, 09:57 PM~18445219
> *and you know this :biggrin:  :run:  :run:  let the shit talking begain! :biggrin:
> with an eagles fan, and a steeler fan in the club........... i feel bad for the lone cowgirls fan ahahahahahahaha :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: :twak: :thumbsdown: .................................. :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 30 2010, 09:55 PM~18445193
> *dude we do this every year.. get over all your sucky teams.. its the lions year this year... lmao..
> *


 :wow: hno: I GIVE IT TO YOU RICK....YOU GOT BALLS TO EVEN SAY YOUR A FAN!!! :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 30 2010, 10:01 PM~18445260
> *:wow:  hno: I GIVE IT TO YOU RICK....YOU GOT BALLS TO EVEN SAY YOUR A FAN!!! :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *





he aint no sell out! win or always loseing :biggrin: rick stays down


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 30 2010, 10:04 PM~18445288
> *he aint no sell out! win or always loseing :biggrin:  rick stays down
> *


ONLY WAY TO BE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 30 2010, 06:40 PM~18445014
> *and the broncos have??? what? kyle ortin? :roflmao:
> unless elway makes a comeback, your not gonna see a super bowl anytime soon   i here by retract my last statement on the last page lol :biggrin:
> *


nu-uh!!! u cant do that, its already in writing!!  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

with the power to edit :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 30 2010, 07:33 PM~18445612
> *with the power to edit :biggrin:
> *


alright...fuck it then, you said it, i know it and thats all matters!!!ORANGE AND BLUE ALL THE WAY!! :biggrin: GO BRONCOS!!


----------



## [email protected]

:thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

:wave: Phil keep up the great work!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 31 2010, 11:29 AM~18449463
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

WHO DEY BITCHES !!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 31 2010, 01:10 PM~18450319
> *WHO DEY BITCHES !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


AND YOU KNOW IT WOULDNT BE RIGHT WITHOUT A CHIME IN FROM THE PEANUT GALLEREY LOL



YOU HAD YOUR FUN LAST YEAR FOO!


----------



## [email protected]

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members:* regalistic
*



:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

THAT WAS JUST A WARM UP FOR THIS YEAR HOMIE...................................................................... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 31 2010, 01:26 PM~18450474
> *THAT WAS JUST A WARM UP FOR THIS YEAR HOMIE...................................................................... :biggrin:
> *





well you know there will be some plastic gettin tossed around in a couple bets this year


----------



## [email protected]

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members:* phatras, regalistic
*


some shit talkin goons right here! :uh:


----------



## [email protected]

FmkdLODSup4?fs



go ahead E, just watch


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 31 2010, 11:31 AM~18450537
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: phatras, regalistic
> 
> some shit talkin goons right here! :uh:
> *


I dont have to talk shit.. The Lions are ganna come out hard and smash everyone.. No need to hype it all up like you all do for your pathetic teams.. LMAO.. Really i could care less about football.. Not really a sports fan but I will be tossing some shit this year.. Including wallpapering Franks ride with steelers stuff.. lmao..


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 31 2010, 01:47 PM~18450690
> *I dont have to talk shit.. The Lions are ganna come out hard and smash everyone.. No need to hype it all up like you all do for your pathetic teams.. LMAO.. Really i could care less about football.. Not really a sports fan but I will be tossing some shit this year.. Including wallpapering Franks ride with steelers stuff.. lmao..
> *




 :nono: :buttkick: ........................ :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster

WOW... NOT A BIG STEELERS FAN BUT HOLY [email protected] WHAT NICE HITS.... WOW!!! BUT YOU KNOW EVERY TEAM HAS SOME NICE AS! HITS... GO RAIDERS!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

dont come down to the south unless your ready to fight some dogs..period! And im not talkin NFL either..losers! rather watch college, at least they dont cry when they stub their toe or get their pretty lil jerseys dirty.


----------



## [email protected]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 






> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+Aug 31 2010, 03:39 PM~18451662-->
> 
> 
> 
> [/color]
> :nono:  :buttkick: ........................ :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-airbrushmaster_@Aug 31 2010, 04:29 PM~18452115
> *WOW... NOT A BIG STEELERS FAN BUT HOLY [email protected] WHAT NICE HITS.... WOW!!! BUT YOU KNOW EVERY TEAM HAS SOME NICE AS! HITS... GO RAIDERS!!!!
> *




we got some clowns around here lol


----------



## relaxednoma

quick mockup before more clear. I'll need to research how to polish it out. 


























bengals.....haha


----------



## [email protected]

you paint them wheels black and ill set that bitch on fire hahahahahaha


----------



## relaxednoma

HAHAHAHAHAHH!!!!

aint got nothin but love homie lol


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

quik question..need some help here fam ....or anyone for that matter..lol..
wich one cant i do lacquer clear over enamal or enamal clear over lacqure??
i finally got some time to do work my car is testors enamal but all i have is testers lacquer clear...


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 30 2010, 07:55 PM~18445193
> *dude we do this every year.. get over all your sucky teams.. its the lions year this year... lmao..
> *


did you say lions, HAHAHAHAHAHAH THE LIONS SUCK. lol. 
AND FOR ALL U COWBOY HATERS, u can suck it. lol
ya'll know it's all love in here, but u know i gota talk my shit tooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GO COWBOYS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 31 2010, 06:28 PM~18453722
> *quik question..need some help here fam ....or anyone for that matter..lol..
> wich one cant i do lacquer clear over enamal    or  enamal clear over lacqure??
> i finally got some time to do work  my car is testors enamal but all i have is testers lacquer clear...
> *


too late allready started to clear lacquer over enamal thanks guys! ill let ya all know how it turns out after i finish the build.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 31 2010, 08:27 PM~18454185
> *too late allready started to clear lacquer over enamal thanks guys! ill let ya all know how it turns out after i finish the build.
> *


not good


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 31 2010, 08:06 PM~18454464
> *not good
> *


yeah i figured as much but i got the whole house to myself an its time to build....so far so good on the clear! if it turns out like shit....... :angry:  :machinegun: 
not sure what ill do but im sure it wont be good i got it all bmf trends decals on it shit looks tight as hell now i got 2 coats on it an i dont see any prob.. yet.. i think i might do one more good one an call it a night for that car.. do some polishing ina couple days..


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

I PUT LAQ OVER ENAMAL AND THE PAINT CRACKED


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 31 2010, 08:13 PM~18454532
> *I PUT LAQ OVER ENAMAL AND THE PAINT CRACKED
> *


how long did it take to crack? cause if that happends i might have some cracked plastic....lol...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

MAN I DONT REMEMBER I THINK IT WAS OVER NIGHT THE NEXT DAY WAS SHIT


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 31 2010, 08:21 PM~18454599
> *MAN I DONT REMEMBER  I THINK IT WAS OVER NIGHT THE NEXT DAY WAS SHIT
> *


wtf!!! :angry:  just my luck got time to get some builds done an im going to wake up to a 66 impala that looks like i painted it with antiqueing or crackle paint! whatever the hell it is :banghead:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

always remember....................... lacquer with lacquer


enamel with enamel  stick with that and youll never have a problem  



but never put lacquer over enamel, it will heat up and melt the paint  


ive had paint run under the clear before :0


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 31 2010, 09:30 PM~18454677
> *always remember....................... lacquer with lacquer
> enamel with enamel   stick with that and youll never have a problem
> but never put lacquer over enamel, it will heat up and melt the paint
> ive had paint run under the clear before :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 31 2010, 08:30 PM~18454677
> *always remember....................... lacquer with lacquer
> enamel with enamel   stick with that and youll never have a problem
> but never put lacquer over enamel, it will heat up and melt the paint
> ive had paint run under the clear before :0
> *


i know you could do one or the other but the one i did was the wrong one ... :angry: i forgot.. ive done this before an thuoght i learned my lesson... like i saide thats my luck well heres some pics of when it still looked nice....hopefully it will be fine...i hope.. id hate to do all this over again..








if i can it will still need some polishing after it dries
















if all hell breaks loose who knows when this will get done..ill just finiish a different one i got goin on.


----------



## jt2020

You can all just give up because the COLTS will kill you all. Manning to Clack is all you need to know!!!! GO COLTS!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 31 2010, 08:41 PM~18454807
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good bro, and good luck with your polishing.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 31 2010, 09:55 PM~18455661
> *Looks good bro, and good luck with your polishing.
> 
> *


AHHHH THERE WE GO THANKS TREND. ATLEAST SOMEONE IS SOWIN SOME FAITH HERE..LOL....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 31 2010, 11:14 PM~18456541
> *AHHHH THERE WE GO THANKS TREND. ATLEAST SOMEONE IS SOWIN SOME FAITH HERE..LOL....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 31 2010, 10:55 PM~18455661
> *Looks good bro, and good luck with your polishing.
> 
> *






shit i can say good luck, but its in your hands bro  if you dont like the way it turns out................... send it my way, and ill get that bish looking like glass :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 31 2010, 09:41 PM~18454807
> *i know you could do one or the other but the one i did was the wrong one ... :angry: i forgot.. ive done this before an thuoght i learned my lesson... like i saide thats my luck well heres some pics of when it still looked nice....hopefully it will be fine...i hope.. id hate to do all this over again..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i can it will still need some polishing after it dries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if all hell breaks loose who knows when this will get done..ill just finiish a different one i got goin on.
> *






and let me add this if you dont mind................. all this loot your spendin on build ups an shit, take some of that loot and go buy some good clear  that shit you got there is garbage  that rust oleium shit  


go on ebay and look up U-POL and get the shit in the silver can, or the orange can  

i use the shit in the silver can from time to time and the shits great  

ive heard from 408 and all them cats that the U-POL in the orange can is alot better, and its a two part clear in a can, but you better have a line of bodys ready for clear, because once you turn the button on the bottom and it starts mixin, whatever is left in the can will harden up  


so your best bet would be to drop a couple extra bucks on some good clear bro!

just my .02


----------



## DJ-ROY

Great color for that ride..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 1 2010, 08:12 AM~18458766
> *and let me add this if you dont mind................. all this loot your spendin on build ups an shit, take some of that loot and go buy some good clear   that shit you got there is garbage   that rust oleium shit
> go on ebay and look up U-POL and get the shit in the silver can, or the orange can
> 
> i use the shit in the silver can from time to time and the shits great
> 
> ive heard from 408 and all them cats that the U-POL in the orange can is alot better, and its a two part clear in a can, but you better have a line of bodys ready for clear, because once you turn the button on the bottom and it starts mixin, whatever is left in the can will harden up
> so your best bet would be to drop a couple extra bucks on some good clear bro!
> 
> just my .02
> *


na man i used that clear on my yellow 1/12 57 last year...lol... i just used that can for settin my models on to be clear'd  but your still right thuogh in a sence cause i used testors clear on the 66 an its shit too!! ill get a couple touch up guns soon one for clear an one for paint.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 1 2010, 08:05 AM~18458734
> *shit i can say good luck, but its in your hands bro   if you dont like the way it turns out................... send it my way, and ill get that bish looking like glass :biggrin:
> *


ok so the paint didnt crack on me :biggrin: thats good... now i can put 2 more coats of clear on it tonight!!! then time for some polishing.. i got this dropped but thanks for the offer!!  i will have this car done by the weekend.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 1 2010, 09:51 AM~18460020
> *ok so the paint didnt crack on me :biggrin:  thats good... now i can put 2 more coats of clear on it tonight!!! then time for some polishing.. i got this dropped but thanks for the offer!!  i will have this  car done by the weekend.
> *


 :wow: u dodged a bullet by no cracking paint, and ur gonna throw down 2 more coats?! ur a brave man!! i hope it works for you, uz u got some sick lookin decals on it already!! :wow: :0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 1 2010, 09:32 PM~18464669
> *:wow: u dodged a bullet by no cracking paint, and ur gonna throw down 2 more coats?! ur a brave man!! i hope it works for you, uz u got some sick lookin decals on it already!!  :wow:  :0
> *


yeah i know im nutz!! but i got to go 2 more so i can wet sand an polish.. hno: i think all should be good. youll all know by the weekend. one way or the other. i got them decals from trend they make the whole car come together. thanks trend youda man! :thumbsup: i think i should make a thread just for trend....hmmm :yes:


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good guys.. 

what i been dowing not low lows.


----------



## [email protected]

damn chris.................. shits looking real good :0 


and is that all you do is build lol


----------



## 06150xlt

Aight homies, Shuttin the internet off in the morning. And I'll be back in a week or so after we get settled in our new pad in Slidell, LA ( 30 miles east of New Orleans). Have fun guys and I look forward to pages and pages of bad ass Dynasty builds to go through we I get back.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Sep 2 2010, 04:55 PM~18472142
> *Aight homies, Shuttin the internet off in the morning. And I'll be back in a week or so after we get settled in our new pad in Slidell, LA ( 30 miles east of New Orleans). Have fun guys and I look forward to pages and pages of bad ass Dynasty builds to go through we I get back.
> *



Good luck on the move bro ! We'll hold the fort down untill your return !


----------



## chevyguy97

> lookin good guys..
> 
> what i been dowing not low lows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did u make that 2door S-10 blazer or did u buy it some where, it looks bad ass and I WANT ONE. :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 1 2010, 08:41 PM~18464775
> *yeah i know im nutz!! but i got to go 2 more so i can wet sand an polish.. hno:  i think all should be good. youll all know by the weekend. one way or the other. i got them decals from trend they  make the whole car come together. thanks trend youda man! :thumbsup:  i think i should make a thread just for trend....hmmm :yes:
> *



hey bro i would just wet sand it you just got a litttle orange peel thats all and lay out some new clear nice and slick bet you it will come out proper


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 2 2010, 02:38 PM~18471966
> *lookin good guys..
> 
> what i been dowing not low lows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good!! more pics of that blazer PLEASE!!! :biggrin:   ur own scratch build?! :0


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 2 2010, 03:07 PM~18472265
> *Good luck on the move bro ! We'll hold the fort down untill your return !
> 
> *


x2!! see yah when u get back!! :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

Unpluggin the cable in 3...2...1 Laterz!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hmm..guess i need to get his bag of resin ready for the new apt. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

been tryin to get these done.








clear is still wet on thie one..so i cant finish it up..








waiting on more decals for this one then clear an polish..








gotta bmf clear an polish this one too..








just need to finish the interior an engine compartment..


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 3 2010, 08:21 PM~18481813
> *been tryin to get these done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clear is still wet on thie one..so i cant finish it up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting on more decals for this one then clear an polish..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta bmf  clear an polish this one too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need to finish the interior an engine compartment..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man i like that white monte with the Trend Treatment , and the red build with the acid trip i think is lookin neat also but that Pancho 67 you just can fuck with !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 3 2010, 08:31 PM~18481864
> *Man  i  like that  white  monte  with the  Trend  Treatment  ,  and the  red  build  with  the  acid  trip  i    think  is  lookin    neat  also    but  that  Pancho  67    you    just    can fuck with !
> *


THE WHITE MONTE IS GOING TO BE SWEET!!!!
THE RED ONE IS A REBUILD BUT LOOKS NICE.
THE BLUE 66 IS SWEET TOO!!!
BUT LIKE YOU SAID THAT 67 WITH PONCHO'S PAINT WORK IS JUST GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK... :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

the blaze is scratch built.. ill get some more pics latter


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Sep 3 2010, 05:21 PM~18481813-->
> 
> 
> 
> been tryin to get these done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clear is still wet on thie one..so i cant finish it up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting on more decals for this one then clear an polish..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta bmf  clear an polish this one too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need to finish the interior an engine compartment..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> builds are lookin good the white one is my fav too :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Minidreams [email protected] 3 2010, 05:31 PM~18481864
> *Man  i  like that  white  monte  with the  Trend  Treatment  ,  and the  red  build  with  the  acid  trip  i    think  is  lookin    neat  also    but  that  Pancho  67    you    just    can fuck with !
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 3 2010, 05:46 PM~18481941
> *THE WHITE MONTE IS GOING TO BE SWEET!!!!
> THE RED ONE IS A REBUILD BUT LOOKS NICE.
> THE BLUE 66 IS SWEET TOO!!!
> BUT LIKE YOU SAID THAT 67 WITH PONCHO'S PAINT WORK IS JUST GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK... :biggrin:*


:biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

good lookin line up, but im diggin that white monte!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 3 2010, 10:23 PM~18482158
> *good lookin line up, but im diggin that white monte!
> *




truth


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

heres a lil something else ive got going on ...yeah its a 1/25 durango :0 :wow: 
later on project not sure if i just want to do a curb side or just go all out with it.. might need some help from the d fam on this one...if i go all out ill need someone to build me a sick ass set up for it. will pay for the work ... frame an air suspension.
























cant say ive seen a model durango yet ....so im trying to bring something different to the table!


----------



## dfwr83

all u guys at dynasty r doin really good work...keep up guys. :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 3 2010, 09:58 PM~18483322
> *heres a lil something else ive got going on ...yeah its a 1/25 durango  :0  :wow:
> later on project not sure if i just want to do a curb side or just go all out with it.. might need some help from the d fam on this one...if i go all out ill need someone to build me a sick ass set up for it. will pay for the work ... frame an air suspension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant say ive seen a model durango yet ....so im trying to bring something different to the table!
> *


and different is good!!! hit me up!!! im down for some work!!! whatcha thinkin here?! PM me!! :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

got paint on the g-house, only name that seems to fit this one is "Hollywood Player"
Hey Trend, any chance you could hook me up with one of those bad ass signs with the name on it?


----------



## sneekyg909

GOOD NAME FOR THAT SWEET 76 :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 3 2010, 08:21 PM~18481813
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Homie that's a sick line - up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That pearl white Monte got my attention !!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 3 2010, 11:58 PM~18483322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a heck of a find !!!!!! Homie you gotta go all out on this one !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

JUST FARTIN' AROUND......................


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Still pootin' around............


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 4 2010, 10:00 AM~18484877
> *JUST FARTIN' AROUND......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOUR A BAD MAN!!!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 4 2010, 04:00 PM~18484877
> *JUST FARTIN' AROUND......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn looks good


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 4 2010, 10:00 AM~18484877
> *JUST FARTIN' AROUND......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




thats sick bro! post more pics of the chic on the cover lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 4 2010, 12:35 PM~18485784
> *thats sick bro! post more pics of the chic on the cover lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




Thanx fellas !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Sep 4 2010, 03:21 AM~18484422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yep, it's $ick already bro !!!!!!

I got you on the sign bro !!!!!!


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 4 2010, 03:00 PM~18484877
> *JUST FARTIN' AROUND......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE THAT COVER


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 4 2010, 06:46 PM~18485857
> *Yep, it's $ick already bro !!!!!!
> 
> I got you on the sign bro !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 4 2010, 08:00 AM~18484877
> *JUST FARTIN' AROUND......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's cool. like car show sign too.


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 4 2010, 07:00 AM~18484877
> *JUST FARTIN' AROUND......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dam thats tight :cheesy: what it DOOOOOOO DYNASTY ......


I GOT A GOLD FLAKED MONTE CARLO COMING YOUR WAY DYNASTY :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 4 2010, 05:10 PM~18487171
> *dam thats tight  :cheesy:    what it DOOOOOOO DYNASTY ......
> I GOT A GOLD FLAKED MONTE CARLO COMING YOUR WAY DYNASTY  :biggrin:
> *



Thanx fellas !

Hey Chawps, I know the Monte is sick bro !!!!!!!!!!! Keep us posted !!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

buffed the regal all day today.. still not done, but :wow: i got some fine cut compound for it and gee whiz, its amazing... get some machine glaze or whatever its called and do the last step before i wax it... have folks drivin by like :0 "damn thats clean!"


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 4 2010, 06:10 PM~18487171
> *dam thats tight  :cheesy:    what it DOOOOOOO DYNASTY ......
> I GOT A GOLD FLAKED MONTE CARLO COMING YOUR WAY DYNASTY  :biggrin:
> *





:0 :0 :0 wud up chawper :biggrin: you all settled in or what?


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 4 2010, 01:46 PM~18485857
> *Yep, it's $ick already bro !!!!!!
> 
> I got you on the sign bro !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats whats up. deffinately gotta finish this one in time just so I can bring the sign with me


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Homies after seein' this I gotta build me a Boattail Rivi' !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

..................<span style=\'font-family:ALGERIAN\'>DYNASTY !</span>......................


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 4 2010, 06:10 PM~18487996
> *:0  :0  :0  wud up chawper :biggrin:  you all settled in or what?
> *



yazuuuuur ,,, squeezing a lil time from the shop still though , second time around the monte will come out even harder


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 5 2010, 11:41 AM~18490835
> *yazuuuuur ,,, squeezing a lil time from the shop still though , second time around the monte will come out even harder
> *





:biggrin: :thumbsup: 


you know where to find me brother :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

One day Dynasty is gonna have a picnic like this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!









pic courtasy of Dream On / Lifestyle C.C.






I gotta hit the lottery ! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn that red t-bird looks bad as helll sright in the background. course so does the riviera in front of it...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 5 2010, 04:19 PM~18492411
> *damn that red t-bird looks bad as helll sright in the background.  course so does the riviera in front of it...
> *


 :yes: 

But gimme that blue '64 in the back drop. I know what it looks like from the Lifestyle thread, and it is sick !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 5 2010, 05:05 PM~18492604
> *:yes:
> 
> But gimme that blue '64 in the back drop. I know what it looks like from the Lifestyle thread, and it is sick !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


purple 58 vert for me :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

alright homies we got................












More days to the ....................


----------



## [email protected]

:run: :run: :biggrin: 


you know im ready :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :boink: :run: :run: :run: :naughty:


----------



## modelsbyroni

DAMN RIGHT.


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 5 2010, 04:16 PM~18492395
> *One day Dynasty is gonna have a picnic like this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic courtasy of Dream On / Lifestyle C.C.
> I gotta hit the lottery !  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My Nissan Titan would really not fit in in this photo.
:roflmao:


----------



## jt2020

Here is my finished 66 Elky and a little work on the 52 Chevy.

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome...cid=EM_sharview

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome...cid=EM_sharview

:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Sep 6 2010, 03:42 PM~18499084
> *Here is my finished 66 Elky and a little work on the 52 Chevy.
> 
> http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome...cid=EM_sharview
> 
> http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome...cid=EM_sharview
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


That '52 is wet !!!!!!!!!!!!

Isn't that a '67 GTX instead of an Elky?


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 6 2010, 03:51 PM~18499127
> *That '52 is wet  !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Isn't that a '67 GTX instead of an Elky?
> 
> *


Nah Trends it is a 66 Elky. There are 8 pics of the car if you open the album. 

The same goes for the 52 just open the link and see the pics.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Sep 6 2010, 04:28 PM~18499365
> *Nah Trends it is a 66 Elky. There are 8 pics of the car if you open the album.
> 
> The same goes for the 52 just open the link and see the pics.
> *


Awww..... my bad homie .


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Sep 6 2010, 03:42 PM~18499084
> *Here is my finished 66 Elky and a little work on the 52 Chevy.
> 
> http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome...cid=EM_sharview
> 
> http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome...cid=EM_sharview
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


lookin good jt that 66 is nice but i like the fleetline more... :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I'm thinkin' about gettin' one of these put on a shirt or hat for the Toledo NNL..........I would want the gold pinstripes and outlines to be gold type thread and the hobby knife blades to be silver thread.

The second one of course needs some cleaning up around the edges and things but this is just a rough draft.



















:dunno:


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 6 2010, 04:48 PM~18499531
> *Awww..... my bad homie .
> 
> *



It is all good Trends. 

I think this Camino will give you a run at the next show. I am gunning to take a first prize from you. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
just kidding.

I build them just for the fun of it.


----------



## chris mineer

just a few im workin on


----------



## DEUCES76

nice work bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I'm diggin' that Cutty !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 6 2010, 08:54 PM~18500704
> *I'm diggin' that Cutty !
> 
> *


X2 YOU GOT ANY MORE CHRIS?? :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

what color(s) u goin w/ for that Cutty?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 6 2010, 07:57 PM~18500734
> *X2  YOU GOT ANY MORE CHRIS?? :biggrin:
> *


I know, when the heck is Revell or AMT or Lindburg gonna get on the ball and produce one of these Cutty's !!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 6 2010, 08:54 PM~18500704
> *I'm diggin' that Cutty !
> 
> *





truth!


----------



## chris mineer

thanks guys.. no more cuttys i passed the last 1 to E!.. it is gowing to be a midnight blue wit dark tan int and top.. im trying to get the paint on it tonight.. if i had the stuff id try to cast it but that shit is not cheap..


----------



## danny chawps

> just a few im workin on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 u got one with the ls front end ? :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

finaly got something done.. :biggrin: here my 66 
























more pics in my build thread whatcha all l think??


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Homie you hittin' hard with that '66 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I see you got that shine to it too. :biggrin: 

Great color with a clean interior !


----------



## SlammdSonoma

see...why in the heck would i wanna build my 66 now? lol. hit tha fuckin thang out tha damn park man. :biggrin: sweetness at its best!


----------



## chris mineer

got the cutty s paint on last night


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yall bustin out shit left & right over here...awesome job guys..and that cuttys lookin bad as hell!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

thank trend an slammd preciate it alot..each new build i try to make better then the next....ill post up my red 70 monte tonnight its sick.. :wow: hey mineer that cuddy is looking great cant wait to see it done....i got one but i dont feel like doing all that work ..so props to you bro cause i know how much work went into that cutty an it is looking sweet!!


----------



## chris mineer

thanks low.. that 66 is badd ass


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Damn Chris that cutty is lookin real clean ! NICE JOB !


----------



## chris mineer

i must say thanks mini if it wasnt 4 you i wouldnt even have it


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 7 2010, 06:23 PM~18509023
> *i must say thanks mini if it wasnt 4 you i wouldnt even have it
> *


i know you wanted 1 and it would be built !


----------



## chevyguy97

rides are lookn good guys keep up the killer work. well ive been doing a little work on my woody, i found the orange i like and i got it sprayed today, and put on the wood decals i was talking about. but still got alot of work left to do onit, but here it is. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 7 2010, 03:59 PM~18507694
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dang I'm jealous !!!!! That Cutty makes me want one even more !!!

Sick build bro, I know you had to put some work into that, That paint is beautiful !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 7 2010, 08:54 PM~18509716
> *Dang I'm jealous !!!!! That Cutty makes me want one even more !!!
> 
> Sick build bro, I know you had to put some work into that, That paint is beautiful !
> 
> *






x-2, looks fuckin sick! i wish there were more of these around, ive always wanted to build one!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Sep 7 2010, 08:25 PM~18509464
> *rides are lookn good guys keep up the killer work. well ive been doing a little work on my woody, i found the orange i like and i got it sprayed today, and put on the wood decals i was talking about. but still got alot of work left to do onit, but here it is.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




lookin real good matt!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

another one down 2 to go!! heres my 70 monte i built this ten years ago this is the rebuild!! :wow: 








































more pics in my build thread ... 
whatcha all think about this one???


----------



## chris mineer

thanks guys.. ive re done this car about 10 times to get it wear i liked it..


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 7 2010, 07:14 PM~18510472
> *thanks guys.. ive re done this car about 10 times to get it wear i liked it..
> *


damn!! thats a lotta dip time!! came out bad ass though bro!! i wish i could get my hands on a cutty!! i hear they are a REAL pain in the ass to work with though?! :0


----------



## chris mineer

no dips all hand sand,, brake fluid eats resin.. it wasnt to bad.. lol


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

HEY CHRIS YOU EVER GET YOUR TRUCK FIXED??


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 4 2010, 07:00 AM~18484877
> *JUST FARTIN' AROUND......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn trend you got down with that pic im diggin that shit bro 4 real ima have to try that much props to you and the DYNASTY fam clean builds homies! :wow:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Sep 7 2010, 09:36 PM~18510738
> *damn trend you got down with that pic im diggin that shit bro 4 real ima have to try that much props to you and the DYNASTY fam clean builds homies! :wow:    :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx bro, same goes for your fam too homie !!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 7 2010, 09:10 PM~18510430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 7 2010, 09:10 PM~18510430
> *another one down 2 to go!! heres my 70 monte i built this ten years ago this is the rebuild!! :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics in my build thread ...
> whatcha all think about this one???
> *


DAMN IT ! Another clean lookin build with another Trend decal treatment ! Just looks wild and all the colors work together ! I keep looking at the decal set and for some odd reason i see a figure in it ! If this was my build i would name it RED ASS BABOON ! Cause everytime i look it I see a Baboon in the tye dye !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 7 2010, 11:35 PM~18511282
> *DAMN  IT !  Another  clean  lookin  build  with  another  Trend decal  treatment !  Just  looks  wild  and  all the  colors  work  together  ! I  keep  looking  at  the  decal  set  and  for  some  odd  reason  i  see  a figure in it !  If this  was  my  build  i  would   name  it  RED  ASS  BABOON  !  Cause  everytime  i  look it    I  see  a  Baboon  in the  tye  dye  !
> *





any other time i would say (stay away from the paint fumes D) but i see that shit too :wow: lol


either way, that monte is sick, you know me with them things lol

nice work J


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Sep 7 2010, 11:27 PM~18511207-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx bro, same goes for your fam too homie !!!!!!
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x-2
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pina's LRM replica_@Sep 7 2010, 10:36 PM~18510738
> *damn trend you got down with that pic im diggin that shit bro 4 real ima have to try that much props to you and the DYNASTY fam clean builds homies! :wow:    :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

ANOTHER 1 DOWN FOR THE FAM!!!!














COUPLE MORE PIXS IN MY THREAD!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 8 2010, 07:15 PM~18518307
> *ANOTHER 1 DOWN FOR THE FAM!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COUPLE MORE PIXS IN MY THREAD!
> *


there it is.. shit thats tight!!!! great job on the bike man..


----------



## [email protected]

:0 bike is real sick frank!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 8 2010, 08:21 PM~18518925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet! you draw that?? it looks badd ass!! what year is that 75/76?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

76 vert...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

and an old, shitty and never seen project..


----------



## chevyguy97

bike looks killer man
and i like the blue on that car.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 8 2010, 08:21 PM~18518925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm diggin' that vert bro !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 8 2010, 07:22 PM~18518355
> *there it is.. shit thats tight!!!! great job on the bike man..
> *


X2 ! Frank you gotta good eye for design bro !


----------



## chevyguy97

well im done with the woody, i could not think of anything to do to a woody so this is what i came up with, i saw a pic of a woody and i liked the way it looked, so this is as close as i could get to making one look like the one in the bottem pic. let me know what ya think. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:wow: thats sick!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 8 2010, 07:03 PM~18519348
> *:wow:  thats sick!
> *


yah matt i like it!!  but u painted that hood seperate from the truck huh?!  i like the wood look too! whats up with the guts now?! :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 8 2010, 09:03 PM~18519348
> *:wow:  thats sick!
> *


X2! Bro


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 8 2010, 08:14 PM~18519452
> *yah matt i like it!!   but u painted that hood seperate from the truck huh?!   i like the wood look too! whats up with the guts now?! :0
> *


the interior is all black just stock sprayed flat black,and the hood and body was painted at the same time, but it did turn out a shade darker looks like, maybe more layers sprayed onit. lol o'well.  
thanks for the comps guys.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Sep 8 2010, 07:51 PM~18519216
> *well im done with the woody, i could not think of anything to do to a woody so this is what i came up with, i saw a pic of a woody and i liked the way it looked, so this is as close as i could get to making one look like the one in the bottem pic. let me know what ya think. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## chevyguy97

:machinegun:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Sep 8 2010, 08:51 PM~18519216
> *well im done with the woody, i could not think of anything to do to a woody so this is what i came up with, i saw a pic of a woody and i liked the way it looked, so this is as close as i could get to making one look like the one in the bottem pic. let me know what ya think. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats sick bro! the combo of those wheels and stance is friggin sweet! :run:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

here j's hopper i got from hock...i did some work to it. im waitin on some clear... i got 3 cars to clear yet.. :banghead: anyways trends decals, new wheels, custom tail light buckets, custom grill, custom head lights an shaved alot of the trim off.. the tail lights , headlights an grill will all be tubbed.. well here it is so far.
























nice chip in the hood gap allready ill have to fix that up. :0 
















pretty exspensive cool ass toy.. but worth it.. :biggrin: thanks again hock.. :h5:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 9 2010, 08:59 PM~18528486
> *here j's hopper i got from hock...i did some work to it. im waitin on some clear... i got 3 cars to clear yet.. :banghead: anyways  trends decals, new wheels, custom tail light buckets, custom grill, custom head lights an shaved alot of the trim off.. the tail lights , headlights an grill will all be tubbed.. well here it is so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice chip in the hood gap allready ill have to fix that up. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty exspensive cool ass toy.. but worth it.. :biggrin:  thanks again hock.. :h5:
> *




:0


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 9 2010, 06:59 PM~18528486
> *here j's hopper i got from hock...i did some work to it. im waitin on some clear... i got 3 cars to clear yet.. :banghead: anyways  trends decals, new wheels, custom tail light buckets, custom grill, custom head lights an shaved alot of the trim off.. the tail lights , headlights an grill will all be tubbed.. well here it is so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice chip in the hood gap allready ill have to fix that up. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty exspensive cool ass toy.. but worth it.. :biggrin:  thanks again hock.. :h5:
> *


high five back to yah big dog!! i love it!! cant wait to see the front and rear shots!! i was gonna go for a brandywine, but this tops what i would of done!! :wow:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

luvin that g house


----------



## caprice on dz

anyone else having issue with photobucket? bitch won't load up for me, I have some updates on the glasshouse but the bitch won't load.


----------



## caprice on dz

having issues with photobucket right now so had to temporarily use a different host.
Cleared on Tuesday afternoon, added a little BMF "silver leafing"


























phil


----------



## chevyguy97

them lolo's are lookn killer guys.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Sep 9 2010, 07:47 PM~18528413
> *thats sick bro! the combo of those wheels and stance is friggin sweet!  :run:
> *


thanks man.


----------



## [email protected]

alil somethin showed up at my door yesterday :cheesy: its been a while, but i have the detail set for this and i need to find a nice green for the interior


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 10 2010, 08:01 AM~18532338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: Nice !


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin: thanks tone!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Sep 10 2010, 05:02 AM~18532107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Phil this is gonna be real nice homie ! The silver stripin' looks good bro !!!!!


----------



## relaxednoma

That is SICK. love the motor!


----------



## [email protected]

* PAGE 500* :0


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 10 2010, 06:28 AM~18532690
> * PAGE 500 :0
> *


:0 :wow: :cheesy: 

Builds are lookin good fellas. Can't wait to see that monte done jeff :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 10 2010, 08:01 AM~18532338
> *alil somethin showed up at my door yesterday :cheesy:  its been a while, but i have the detail set for this and i need to find a nice green for the interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice..theres monte's everywhere....lol..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 10 2010, 09:28 AM~18532690
> * PAGE 500 :0
> *



500 pages of pure Dynasty talent !!!!!!!


----------



## chris mineer

got the cutty done.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 10 2010, 08:53 AM~18533293
> *got the cutty done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cutty looks clean homie im diggin it! :wow:


----------



## chris mineer

thanks


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 10 2010, 08:01 AM~18532338
> *alil somethin showed up at my door yesterday :cheesy:  its been a while, but i have the detail set for this and i need to find a nice green for the interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats tight
is that chrome on the engine did u chromed it or u bought the kit like that
mine does not have anything chrome on the engine?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Sep 10 2010, 12:34 PM~18533553
> *Thats tight
> is that chrome on the engine did u chromed it or u bought the kit like that
> mine does not have anything chrome on the engine?
> *




its the kit block, tpi top end from the monte ss kit and some billet big block valve covers and billet pulleys  shes stout :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

looks good jeff


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

lil progress.. got j's 75 clear'd an finished the lights an grill..well kinda i have to repaint the headlights ...i tried somethin different with the alclad ..i cleard the lights after i was done an now they just look silver  so ill re-du them.]
















grill an headlights could have came out better but it still looks good i think...


----------



## Esoteric

that shit looks sick


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+Sep 10 2010, 10:35 AM~18532722-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :wow:  :cheesy:
> 
> Builds are lookin good fellas. Can't wait to see that monte done jeff  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks pancho............... i hope to have it wrapped up soon, i wanna take it to the pittsburgh show :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chris mineer_@Sep 10 2010, 01:42 PM~18534008
> *looks good jeff
> *




thanks chris............... that cutty is lookin pretty sick too :0


----------



## DJ-ROY

GREAT BUILD INHERE


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 10 2010, 11:13 AM~18534189
> *lil progress.. got j's 75 clear'd an finished the lights an grill..well kinda i have to repaint the headlights ...i tried somethin different with the alclad ..i cleard the lights after i was done an now they just look silver   so ill re-du them.]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grill an headlights could have came out better but it still looks good i think...
> *


Looks suave!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 10 2010, 07:01 AM~18532338
> *alil somethin showed up at my door yesterday :cheesy:  its been a while, but i have the detail set for this and i need to find a nice green for the interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



cant wait to see this m/f done


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 10 2010, 11:53 AM~18533293
> *got the cutty done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn man that turned out sick...... engine looks great!!!!


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 10 2010, 12:18 PM~18533879
> *its the kit block, tpi top end from the monte ss kit and some billet big block valve covers and billet pulleys   shes stout :biggrin:
> *


nice bro


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 10 2010, 06:01 AM~18532338
> *alil somethin showed up at my door yesterday :cheesy:  its been a while, but i have the detail set for this and i need to find a nice green for the interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I thought you got this from him a long time ago....paint work is beautiful...


----------



## chris mineer

thanks E!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 10 2010, 05:57 PM~18535668
> *I thought you got this from him a long time ago....paint work is beautiful...
> *




naw bro, the old one was from 408 nut and that body got sold to oldlow&slo a while back, this one here (body) is from pink86regal


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 10 2010, 05:23 PM~18536525
> *naw bro, the old one was from 408 nut and that body got sold to oldlow&slo a while back, this one here (body) is from pink86regal
> *


ahhhh...I got ya....nice looking ride so far...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 10 2010, 08:25 PM~18536535
> *ahhhh...I got ya....nice looking ride so far...
> *




thanks bro, i hope to get back to this at the start of next week!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 10 2010, 07:01 AM~18532338
> *alil somethin showed up at my door yesterday :cheesy:  its been a while, but i have the detail set for this and i need to find a nice green for the interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

What kinda guts you puttin' in that sick Monte bro?


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 10 2010, 10:53 AM~18533293
> *got the cutty done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dat cutlass looks really good...like how u put all da details up in it. keep up da nice work...laterz.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 10 2010, 09:19 PM~18536902
> *What kinda guts you puttin' in that sick Monte bro?
> 
> *




straight OG stock, with a lil dab of more green :biggrin: tripple green from top to bottom :biggrin: i wanna get some deeks for it, and get rid of them deep dish, but i gotta save up some loot


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 10 2010, 09:01 AM~18532338
> *alil somethin showed up at my door yesterday :cheesy:  its been a while, but i have the detail set for this and i need to find a nice green for the interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Glad it showed up on your doorstep!!!! I've been waiting on it to show up on mine, and I thought it got lost!!! Just send it this way Jeffe when you get done drooling on it. 


LMFAO Looks good bro!!! I think a nice yellow might go good with that. Then you could call it "7UP" :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:wow: where were you about 3-4 hours ago when i painted the interior green  :biggrin: im j/p but that dont sound that bad tho


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

I THINK THE TRIPLE GREEN SOUNDS GREAT!!!!!























I KNEW YOU WHERE AN EAGLES FAN BY HEART JEFF!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 10 2010, 05:49 PM~18536717
> *thanks bro, i hope to get back to this at the start of next week!
> *


Cool, keep us posted...I'm just hoping that after nearly 5 months of not building I can get back into it....having 2 little ones now is deffinatley hard to find building time.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 10 2010, 07:47 PM~18537473
> *Cool, keep us posted...I'm just hoping that after nearly 5 months of not building I can get back into it....having 2 little ones now is deffinatley hard to find building time.
> *


i hear yah on that 1 MKD!! i got 2 lil boys and another baby on the way!!
JEFF---monte is niiice!! triple green sounds good, where u at on the 1/32 build off? looks like we all gave up?! 716 is makin us look bad!! :uh: :biggrin: 
CHRIS----cutty looks killer!!
heres what i got for the 1/32 so far!
body based with the guts and rag in the back








body sprayed, need to spray the wings fix the missing windshield frame :uh: and time for clear!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 10 2010, 08:59 PM~18537116
> *straight OG stock, with a lil dab of more green :biggrin:  tripple green from top to bottom :biggrin:  i wanna get some deeks for it, and get rid of them deep dish, but i gotta save up some loot
> *


Those Deeks would be killa on this build !


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 10 2010, 08:53 AM~18533293
> *got the cutty done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 13 2010, 10:54 PM~16605447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Jeff, you still got this one ?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 10 2010, 10:47 PM~18537467
> *I THINK THE TRIPLE GREEN SOUNDS GREAT!!!!!
> I KNEW YOU WHERE AN EAGLES FAN BY HEART JEFF!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: the bad thing about it, i always hated the color green till this year, now everything i seem to paint has some shade of green in it lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 11 2010, 10:58 AM~18540299
> *Hey Jeff, you still got this one ?
> 
> *





:yes: :biggrin: :yes: 


yes sir!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 10 2010, 10:47 PM~18537473
> *Cool, keep us posted...I'm just hoping that after nearly 5 months of not building I can get back into it....having 2 little ones now is deffinatley hard to find building time.
> *






oh ill for sure keep ya updated on this one!

and as for build time, you have two little ones, i have one, and shes a handfull right now, just hittin the 16 month mark, and if an when i do build anything, its 20 min. at a time here an there lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Hey fellas this is off topic but today is my teams first playoff game this season.
We're ranked #3 in the Nation and I'm hoping that we get a victory.

For all of you who don't know I been playin' in this 
league for 15 years and this season is my swan song... :tears: ...My final chance to get that ring.
Yeah, I need to lay off the cookies and snacks!... :biggrin:


----------



## ptman2002

good luck on the ring!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 11 2010, 01:00 PM~18540919
> *Hey fellas this is off topic but today is my teams first playoff game this season.
> We're ranked #3 in the Nation and I'm hoping that we get a victory.
> 
> For all of you who don't know I been playin' in this
> league for 15 years and this season is my swan song... :tears: ...My final chance to get that ring.
> Yeah, I need to lay off the cookies and snacks!... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




damn tone :biggrin: you should be tight end (no ****) or fullback lol

good luck with that ring brother


----------



## modelsbyroni

GOOD LUCK TONE. GET THAT RING.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:0 GOOD LUCK BIG TONE!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni+Sep 11 2010, 01:16 PM~18541007-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK TONE. GET THAT RING.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-93FULLSIZE_@Sep 11 2010, 01:22 PM~18541046
> *:0 GOOD LUCK BIG TONE!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


2X :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 11 2010, 08:43 AM~18540525
> *:roflmao: the bad thing about it, i always hated the color green till this year, now everything i seem to paint has some shade of green in it lol
> *



i overheard back at the first of the year that the *IN* shade was green this year...and honestly it is ( ive painted well over a dozen rooms this year is some shade of green -- house painter by trade)

maybe you are rubbin some eagle shit color out of your skin.... :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 11 2010, 12:13 PM~18540988
> *damn tone :biggrin:  you should be tight end (no ****) or fullback lol
> 
> good luck with that ring brother
> *


Thanx fellas !






















........

TE is what I played for most of my 15 years. But now I'm dang old to be runnin' routes ! :biggrin: 
But I still will knock the snot out of the enemy







!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin: get um tone :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Got some Kandy and clear on the '59......I'll be polishin' and touchin' up while watchin' the NFL tomorrow ..... :biggrin: 










More pics in my folder.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 11 2010, 09:25 PM~18541720
> *Got some Kandy and clear on the '59......I'll be polishin' and touchin' up while watchin' the NFL tomorrow ..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my folder.
> 
> *



SICK :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

NICE.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 11 2010, 12:25 PM~18541720
> *Got some Kandy and clear on the '59......I'll be polishin' and touchin' up while watchin' the NFL tomorrow ..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my folder.
> 
> *


foot ball and sick ass models!!! it dont get no better then this!!! :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

looks sick Tone, I hope I will get to see some of these in Toledo


----------



## caprice on dz

alright fellas help a brother out here. I have come to the realization that the reason photobucket is giving me shit may be do to adware/spyware problems. I was wondering what software you fellas are running. I have free avg that doesn't do shit, so I'm gonna break down and purchase one. So lets hear it, who has what?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Mc Afee for me.






I heard through a rumor that Revell is gearing up to do a '68 Impala SS 427
Fastback.












I hope that this is true !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 12 2010, 11:51 AM~18546603
> *Mc Afee for me.
> I heard through a rumor that Revell is gearing up to do a '68 Impala SS 427
> Fastback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that this is true !*


WE WILL BELIEVE IT WHEN WE SEE IT!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 12 2010, 11:59 AM~18546663
> *WE WILL BELIEVE IT WHEN WE SEE IT!!!!
> *


x-2


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I got my fingers crossed ! 

Remember alot of us thought that revell wasn't comming out with the '62 Hardtop or the '66 either. :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 11 2010, 02:25 PM~18541720
> *Got some Kandy and clear on the '59......I'll be polishin' and touchin' up while watchin' the NFL tomorrow ..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my folder.
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: LOOKIN GOOD TREND....


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 12 2010, 08:51 AM~18546603
> *Mc Afee for me.
> I heard through a rumor that Revell is gearing up to do a '68 Impala SS 427
> Fastback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that this is true !
> *


ill check into that but i wouldve known a while ago


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 12 2010, 01:19 PM~18547413
> *ill check into that but i wouldve known a while ago
> *


I hope that you come back with good news! If you would, could you check the rumor out about the '66 coming as a convertible in the Spring of '11.


----------



## chris mineer

good luck on the ring tony


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 12 2010, 08:33 PM~18549755
> *good luck on the ring tony
> *


Thanx bro !!!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

2 more for the fam.. just waiting for the decal for the hood on the monte an its done..
































































heres the 75 still not satisfied with the grill but im not makin another..lol.. :happysad: 
















































whatcha yall think?


----------



## regalistic

DAmn homie boths rides lookin good!!!!!! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

heres what i been messin with the last week or 2.... almost complete!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 13 2010, 04:16 PM~18556547
> *DAmn homie boths rides lookin good!!!!!! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> heres what i been messin with the last week or 2.... almost complete!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That looks sinister fast !!!!!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 13 2010, 02:05 PM~18554976
> *2 more for the fam.. just waiting for the decal for the hood on the monte an its done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the 75 still not satisfied with the grill but im not makin another..lol.. :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatcha yall think?
> *


Looking bad ass bro. I am seriously liking that 70 Monte  Send that shit to me main!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

.lookin' good fellas.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 13 2010, 02:05 PM~18554976
> *2 more for the fam.. just waiting for the decal for the hood on the monte an its done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the 75 still not satisfied with the grill but im not makin another..lol.. :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatcha yall think?
> *





that 70 is fuckin great! i want that shity for my shelf! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

alright fellas................. im gonna place an order with erik for some mini dynasty plaques.................. im sure there goin for 5 a peice, and i want to let you guys know, and if your interested, let me know, and i can talk to erik


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 13 2010, 01:05 PM~18554976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: 

*Freakin' Sick !*


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 13 2010, 02:05 PM~18554976
> *2 more for the fam.. just waiting for the decal for the hood on the monte an its done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the 75 still not satisfied with the grill but im not makin another..lol.. :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatcha yall think?
> *


Great looking builds. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 13 2010, 12:05 PM~18554976
> *2 more for the fam.. just waiting for the decal for the hood on the monte an its done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the 75 still not satisfied with the grill but im not makin another..lol.. :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatcha yall think?
> *


DOPE!! Classic styles & super clean builds.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

thanks for all the comps fellas on the 75 caprice an the monte. means alot. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 13 2010, 06:12 PM~18557086
> *alright fellas................. im gonna place an order with erik for some mini dynasty plaques.................. im sure there goin for 5 a peice, and i want to let you guys know, and if your interested, let me know, and i can talk to erik
> *



ME ME ME!! Oh, sorry I Thought they were gettin handed out :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 13 2010, 05:12 PM~18557086
> *alright fellas................. im gonna place an order with erik for some mini dynasty plaques.................. im sure there goin for 5 a peice, and i want to let you guys know, and if your interested, let me know, and i can talk to erik
> *


metal or plastic?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 13 2010, 09:06 PM~18558624
> *metal or plastic?
> *



plastic, and they are very well detailed  


i know someone has pics of the dynasty plaque that E got cut for us?

post them up


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 13 2010, 01:05 PM~18554976
> *2 more for the fam.. just waiting for the decal for the hood on the monte an its done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the 75 still not satisfied with the grill but im not makin another..lol.. :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatcha yall think?
> *


 :wow: dam thats a tight!!! monte 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: keep up the good work bro


----------



## MC562

2 more for the fam.. just waiting for the decal for the hood on the monte an its done..
































































heres the 75 still not satisfied with the grill but im not makin another..lol.. :happysad: 
















































whatcha yall think?
[/quote]
RIDES ARE LOOKING SICK BRO


----------



## chevyguy97

SICK SICK SICK, MAN THOSE RIDES ARE KILLER!!!!


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good fam.


----------



## gseeds

looking really great !!!! like em both !! nice job !! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

^^^^^^^

BADASS BUILDS INHERE :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 14 2010, 05:28 AM~18562492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking really great !!!! like em both !! nice job !! :biggrin:
> *


thanks alot gseeds appriciate it ..... :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

that grill on the 75 is dope. didn't see that before.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Man 716 & Trend ! That 70 monte is nice ! The decals fit the body lines really nice !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 14 2010, 03:53 PM~18566336
> *Man  716  & Trend !  That  70  monte  is  nice  !  The  decals  fit the  body  lines  really  nice  !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hopper4lyfe

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Sep 13 2010, 07:14 PM~18559386
> *SICK SICK SICK, MAN THOSE RIDES ARE KILLER!!!!
> *


x100  :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 14 2010, 03:28 AM~18562492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking really great !!!! like em both !! nice job !! :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## regalistic

DONE!!!!!!! MORE PICS IN MY BUILD THREAD









:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 15 2010, 11:54 AM~18574483
> *DONE!!!!!!! MORE PICS IN MY BUILD THREAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Thats mean lookin' !


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 13 2010, 06:12 PM~18557086
> *alright fellas................. im gonna place an order with erik for some mini dynasty plaques.................. im sure there goin for 5 a peice, and i want to let you guys know, and if your interested, let me know, and i can talk to erik
> *


here is a pic of one.... they come in black plastic


----------



## Trendsetta 68

..........................nice plaques bro !


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 15 2010, 09:10 PM~18575508
> *here is a pic of one.... they come in black plastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These D plaque,s are really great work


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 15 2010, 04:41 PM~18576193
> *These D plaque,s are really great work
> *


takin orders now for the next batch if ya interested :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 15 2010, 10:58 PM~18576318
> *takin orders now for the next batch if ya interested :biggrin:
> *


They look great 

I want a few bro,let me know when they finished


----------



## regalistic

will do bro!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 15 2010, 04:04 PM~18576362
> *They look great
> 
> I want a few bro,let me know when they finished
> *


same here... :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

ERIK YOU GOING TO TOLEDO SHOW??? LET ME KNOW AND I MIGHT PICK SOME UP FROM YOU THEN


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 15 2010, 12:10 PM~18575508
> *here is a pic of one.... they come in black plastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## caprice on dz

Update time, gonna be a curbside car, I don't like how outdated this it is.

Ride height









Waxed out









Started the grill, tried to use plastic strip but it was to thick, so I'm using spare photoetch sprues


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah, now thats thinkin outside the box...great engineering ideas.

im doin the same thing to my stepside with billet pieces.


----------



## Esoteric

brass wire bruh


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 16 2010, 12:11 AM~18579809
> *brass wire bruh
> *


couldn't get the glue to hold


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Sep 15 2010, 09:40 PM~18580137
> *couldn't get the glue to hold
> *


what kind of glue


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 16 2010, 12:41 AM~18580144
> *what kind of glue
> *


super with accelerator


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Sep 15 2010, 11:04 PM~18579743
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm diggin' this bro , and as for the grill, that P-E piece you got looks good !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

[/quote]
great idea! :thumbsup: 
rides lookin good...
keep at it..


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Sep 16 2010, 06:04 AM~18579743
> *Update time, gonna be a curbside car, I don't like how outdated this it is.
> 
> Ride height
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waxed out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started the grill, tried to use plastic strip but it was to thick, so I'm using spare photoetch sprues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I love that color and that grill tis is gonna be sick..


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 15 2010, 08:01 PM~18577652
> *ERIK YOU GOING TO TOLEDO SHOW??? LET ME KNOW AND I MIGHT PICK SOME UP FROM YOU THEN
> *


IS THAT THE 9TH?


----------



## chevyguy97

good lookn lolo.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 16 2010, 08:52 AM~18581828
> *IS THAT THE 9TH?
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

Saw this in off topic and thought of jeff. :biggrin: 
no **** :angry:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 16 2010, 10:27 AM~18582325
> *Saw this in off topic and thought of jeff. :biggrin:
> no ****  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 16 2010, 11:27 AM~18582325
> *Saw this in off topic and thought of jeff. :biggrin:
> no ****  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 16 2010, 05:27 PM~18585562
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

I'm back on the net! :biggrin: Lots of new shit in here, cant wait to get back to building, maybe tonight!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Sep 17 2010, 06:54 PM~18593205
> *I'm back on the net!  :biggrin: Lots of new shit in here, cant wait to get back to building, maybe tonight!
> *




Good to see you back Nate Dogg!!!! :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hey nate...glad to see ya back around


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Sep 17 2010, 05:54 PM~18593205
> *I'm back on the net!  :biggrin: Lots of new shit in here, cant wait to get back to building, maybe tonight!
> *


Glad you made it back bro ! Now have some fun !!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

figured ide bump this thread with this....................













the 66 chevelle wagon strikes again

and its official, shes retired after today, 2 1st place and a 2nd is good for one year!


and big frank got his hands dirty with a couple plaques himself :biggrin: homeboy walked away with like 4 or 5 plaques :0 


congrats frank!


----------



## chevyguy97

congrats homie.
DYNASTY M.C.C.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Congrats Jeffe!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 18 2010, 07:20 PM~18599837
> *figured ide bump this thread with this....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 66 chevelle wagon strikes again
> 
> and its official, shes retired after today, 2 1st place and a 2nd is good for one year!
> and big frank got his hands dirty with a couple plaques himself :biggrin:  homeboy walked away with like 4 or 5 plaques :0
> congrats frank!
> *


hell yeah congrats.... :biggrin: ill be reppin the d tomorrow in rochester n.y.
hope to bring home some of those myself... i hope.... :happysad: :dunno:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Congrats Fam !!!!!! That's whats up, of course all in fun though! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 18 2010, 09:27 PM~18600503
> *hell yeah congrats.... :biggrin:  ill be reppin the d tomorrow in rochester  n.y.
> hope to bring home some of those myself... i hope.... :happysad:  :dunno:
> *



Good luck bro !


----------



## 06150xlt

Congrats Fam! 

That red 66 would look really nice beside the black one on my shelf! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Sep 18 2010, 11:12 PM~18600788
> *Congrats Fam!
> 
> That red 66 would look really nice beside the black one on my shelf!  :biggrin:
> *




or it would look even better beside the red one on my shelf :0 i still gotta send it out lol, or do i?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

way to go Jeff...feelin like a giddy schoolgirl i can imagine.


----------



## jt2020

Congrats on all of the trophies brother.

Here is some more of my 52 for the build off that is long over due. 

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome...cid=EM_sharview


----------



## modelsbyroni

CONGRATS TO JEFF AND FRANK. THEY SWEPT. THAT WAGON IS SWEET IN PERSON.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 19 2010, 06:05 PM~18605150
> *CONGRATS TO JEFF AND FRANK. THEY SWEPT. THAT WAGON IS SWEET IN PERSON.
> *


YEP, I SEEN IT TOO IN PERSON...........SICK !!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni+Sep 19 2010, 07:05 PM~18605150-->
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATS TO JEFF AND FRANK. THEY SWEPT. THAT WAGON IS SWEET IN PERSON.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: thanks rome! hopefully i have some new shit next year to show!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Trendsetta 68_@Sep 19 2010, 08:01 PM~18605448
> *YEP, I SEEN IT TOO IN PERSON...........SICK !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: thanks tone!


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 18 2010, 10:32 PM~18601340
> *or it would look even better beside the red one on my shelf :0  i still gotta send it out lol, or do i?
> *



:wow: :0 hell yea! I still gotta send some parts to the chromer :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Sep 19 2010, 08:59 PM~18605799
> *:wow:  :0  hell yea! I still gotta send some parts to the chromer  :biggrin:
> *




not this week, the week after for sure


----------



## hocknberry

congrats on the win jeffy!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68




----------



## [email protected]

whats the date on that show tone?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

WELL THIS IS WHAT I CAME HOME WITH GOT SOME SHIT FOR THE WALL AN SOME BRAGGIN RIGHTS FOR THE D FAM.... :biggrin: 
1ST PLACE FOR THE WHITE MOTNE....2ND PLACE FOR THE RED MONTE.....
1ST PLACE FOR THE 1/32 51 FLEETLINE....2ND PLACE FOR THE 1/12 57 GASSER....
1STPLACE FOR THE 1/12 RED 57 LOWRIDER...3RD FOR MY L.I.L. COLLECTION.....
AN 3RD FOR JEVRIES 75 CAPRICE..SORRY I DIDNT TAKE MORE PICX..GOT THESE AT THE END.
































MET BADGAS THERE TOO... COOL DUDE.. AN HE HAD SOME SICK ASS BUILDS THERE. HE DID GOOD AS WELL..I JUST ABOUT GOT THE WIFE CONVINCED TO GO TO TELEDO ....DONT HOLD ME TOO IT ITS STILL IN THE WORKING PROGRESS ... :biggrin: BUT THINK WE WILL BE THERE TO MEET SOME OF THE D FAM...AN HAVE A GOOD TIME..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 19 2010, 09:23 PM~18606693
> *whats the date on that show tone?
> *


WOW!!!!! I forgot the date on the on-line flyer !










October the 23rd 9am-3pm.





that wagon did well there ! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 18 2010, 08:20 PM~18599837
> *figured ide bump this thread with this....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 66 chevelle wagon strikes again
> 
> and its official, shes retired after today, 2 1st place and a 2nd is good for one year!
> and big frank got his hands dirty with a couple plaques himself :biggrin:  homeboy walked away with like 4 or 5 plaques :0
> congrats frank!
> *


HELL YEA JEFF!!! HAD A GREAT TIME IN ZANESVILLE ........SORRY YOU GOT A LIL SPEEDING TICKET ON THE WAY THERE!!!! :happysad: BUT ALL IN ALL IT WAS GREAT!!! I GOT 2 THIRD PLACES , 1 SECOND PLACE AND A FIRST PLACE.....

AND CONGRATS JERAL...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 19 2010, 10:26 PM~18606736
> *WOW!!!!! I forgot the date on the on-line flyer !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October the 23rd 9am-3pm.
> that wagon did well there !  :biggrin:
> 
> *




i might send the green monte out your way, and the wagon is done, staying in the display case until someone buys it :biggrin: she retired for good  she served her club well


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 19 2010, 10:29 PM~18606777
> *HELL YEA JEFF!!!  HAD A GREAT TIME IN ZANESVILLE ........SORRY YOU GOT A LIL SPEEDING TICKET ON THE WAY THERE!!!! :happysad:  BUT ALL IN ALL IT WAS GREAT!!!  I GOT 2 THIRD PLACES , 1 SECOND PLACE AND A FIRST PLACE.....
> 
> AND CONGRATS JERAL...
> *




def. be back next year for sure!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 19 2010, 09:23 PM~18606697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MET BADGAS THERE TOO... COOL DUDE.. AN HE HAD SOME SICK ASS BUILDS THERE. HE DID GOOD AS WELL..I JUST ABOUT GOT THE WIFE CONVINCED TO GO TO TELEDO ....DONT HOLD ME TOO IT ITS STILL IN THE WORKING PROGRESS ... :biggrin: BUT THINK WE WILL BE THERE TO MEET SOME OF THE D FAM...AN HAVE A GOOD TIME..
> *


congrats on all of that hardware bro !!!!!!!!!!! I hope you didn't make the wife carry it all ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I hope that you can make it to the Toledo show to meet all of the Dynasty fam !
Last year we had a blast ! Plus if you go bring lots of cash, there's lots of great vedors there !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 19 2010, 09:35 PM~18606847
> *i might send the green monte out your way, and the wagon is done, staying in the display case until someone buys it  :biggrin:  she retired for good   she served her club well
> *



:thumbsup: ...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 19 2010, 10:23 PM~18606697
> *WELL THIS IS WHAT I CAME HOME WITH GOT SOME SHIT FOR THE WALL AN SOME BRAGGIN RIGHTS FOR THE D FAM.... :biggrin:
> 1ST PLACE FOR THE WHITE MOTNE....2ND PLACE FOR THE RED MONTE.....
> 1ST PLACE FOR THE 1/32 51 FLEETLINE....2ND PLACE FOR THE 1/12 57 GASSER....
> 1STPLACE FOR THE 1/12 RED 57 LOWRIDER...3RD FOR MY L.I.L. COLLECTION.....
> AN 3RD FOR JEVRIES 75 CAPRICE..SORRY I DIDNT TAKE MORE PICX..GOT THESE AT THE END.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MET BADGAS THERE TOO... COOL DUDE.. AN HE HAD SOME SICK ASS BUILDS THERE. HE DID GOOD AS WELL..I JUST ABOUT GOT THE WIFE CONVINCED TO GO TO TELEDO ....DONT HOLD ME TOO IT ITS STILL IN THE WORKING PROGRESS ... :biggrin: BUT THINK WE WILL BE THERE TO MEET SOME OF THE D FAM...AN HAVE A GOOD TIME..
> *





congrats brother! that's some hella hardware man! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 19 2010, 09:37 PM~18606868
> *congrats on all of that hardware bro !!!!!!!!!!! I hope you didn't make the wife carry it all !  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I hope that you can make it to the Toledo show to meet all of the Dynasty fam !
> Last year we had a blast ! Plus if you go bring lots of cash, there's lots of great vedors there !
> 
> *


I THINK WE MIGHT BE THER...  ID LOVED TO MEET EVERYONE FOR SURE ...THIS SHOW SUCKED AS FAR AS VENDERS THER REALLY WASNT THAT MUCH,....WELL THERE WAS JUST NOT STUFF FOR ME...LOL... I DID PICK UP A DONK CADDY SEAT BELT BUCKLES CROME AN GOLD DISK BREAKS AN SOME TIRES FOR MY LOWRIDERS..  BUT I HERE YA ON TELEDO ...ILL BRING THE BANK WITH ME.. AN GO HOME BROKE....THANKS FOR THE DECALS TO MAKE MY MODELS WHAT THEY ARE...I KNOW THAT HELP THE WINZ FOR THE MONTES... :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 20 2010, 04:26 AM~18606736
> *WOW!!!!! I forgot the date on the on-line flyer !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October the 23rd 9am-3pm.
> that wagon did well there !  :biggrin:
> 
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 19 2010, 09:44 PM~18606937
> *I THINK WE MIGHT BE THER...   ID LOVED TO MEET EVERYONE FOR SURE ...THIS SHOW SUCKED AS FAR AS VENDERS THER REALLY WASNT THAT MUCH,....WELL THERE WAS JUST NOT STUFF FOR ME...LOL... I DID PICK UP A DONK CADDY SEAT BELT BUCKLES CROME AN GOLD DISK BREAKS AN SOME TIRES FOR MY LOWRIDERS..  BUT I HERE YA ON TELEDO ...ILL BRING THE BANK WITH ME.. AN GO HOME BROKE....THANKS FOR THE DECALS TO MAKE MY MODELS WHAT THEY ARE...I KNOW THAT HELP THE WINZ FOR THE MONTES... :thumbsup:
> *



Yeah Toledo usually has a room full of top notch venders, Modelhaus, Scaledreams, Replicas & Miniatures Of Maryland, MCW, etc.


And bro all I did was make the decals, you applied them ,painted the car, and detailed the crap out of them ! It's all you bro, congrats.


----------



## pancho1969

Congrats on the wins fellas


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 20 2010, 11:30 AM~18610100
> *Congrats on the wins fellas
> *


THANKS PANCHO!!! CONGRATS TO YOU AS WELL BROTHER!!!


----------



## regalistic

Congrats too all the Brothers that brought home a little hardware over the week end!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 20 2010, 01:51 PM~18611744
> *Congrats too all the Brothers that brought home a little hardware over the week end!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks guys...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

here's the design for my 1:1 plate that I'm planning on getting made...............


I would love to have this one screen printed over a mirror plate............


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 20 2010, 05:20 PM~18612979
> *here's the design for my 1:1 plate that I'm planning on getting made...............
> I would love to have this one screen printed over a mirror plate............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WE NEED HATS!!!! AND SHIRTS :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 20 2010, 05:20 PM~18612979
> *here's the design for my 1:1 plate that I'm planning on getting made...............
> I would love to have this one screen printed over a mirror plate............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





anyone wanna print me some of these up? :biggrin: pleeeeeease lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 20 2010, 05:34 PM~18613081
> *WE NEED HATS!!!!  AND SHIRTS :biggrin:
> *





yea we do.................. but me bein broke doesnt help things either


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 20 2010, 05:48 PM~18613204
> *yea we do.................. but me bein broke doesnt help things either
> *


IF I HAD A DYNASTY LOGO ON SUNDAY I WOULD HAVE HAD A HAT!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I never thought about them being on a hat or shirt ! DUH !


If I can get this lady to scan these in to her embroidery machine and get one stitched on a hat and shirtt I'll let yaw know. Then we'll see about a multi order discount. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 20 2010, 07:38 PM~18614690
> *I never thought about them being on a hat or shirt ! DUH !
> If I can get this lady to scan these in to her embroidery machine  and get one stitched on a hat and shirtt I'll let yaw know. Then we'll see about a multi order discount.  :biggrin:
> 
> *


im in for sure... :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

JUST WANTED TO SHARE WHAT I GOT FOR THE FAM!!!


----------



## [email protected]

:0 

ima def. enter more categories next year.......... im comein for that 1st place street machine plaque :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 20 2010, 09:53 PM~18615583
> *:0
> 
> ima def. enter more categories next year.......... im comein for that 1st place street machine plaque :cheesy:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  I WAS SURPRIZED I GOT FIRST!! :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 20 2010, 09:57 PM~18615625
> *:biggrin:   I WAS SURPRIZED I GOT FIRST!! :0
> *





bad ass whip bro!  and that's not me just talking, that's judged by your peers too  says alot about your whips frank


----------



## STREETRACEKING

nice!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 20 2010, 10:12 PM~18615792
> *bad ass whip bro!   and that's not me just talking, that's judged by your peers too   says alot about your whips frank
> *


I DO IT ALL IN FUN AND THANKS BROTHER!!!!


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 20 2010, 07:21 PM~18615201
> *JUST WANTED TO SHARE WHAT I GOT FOR THE FAM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congratulations :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

THANKS JUST RIPE


----------



## rollindeep408

damn frank cleaning house huh  :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 20 2010, 11:05 PM~18616338
> *damn frank cleaning house huh   :biggrin:
> *


LOL IM HERE FOR THE FUN OF IT.......THIS IS JUST A BONUS :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 20 2010, 08:21 PM~18615201
> *JUST WANTED TO SHARE WHAT I GOT FOR THE FAM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Sep 20 2010, 09:59 PM~18616262
> *Congratulations  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 great job... :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 20 2010, 07:21 PM~18615201
> *JUST WANTED TO SHARE WHAT I GOT FOR THE FAM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 THATS KOOL BRO. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 20 2010, 09:17 PM~18616488
> *LOL IM HERE FOR THE FUN OF IT.......THIS IS JUST A BONUS :biggrin:
> *


now thats whats up


----------



## caprice on dz

What up fam. I ain't been in here for a minute. Been tooling away at the glasshouse, I got less than three weeks to finish it. The billet grill is whats killing me right now, but I think I finally have something worked out. I been trying to get my 1:1 ready for my car clubs next show coming up on 10/2. I sold the wires but I got a new wheel look going on, taking it back old school.

205/70/15s, brand new pulled from the junkyard, couldn't believe my luck, only $75









painted with the same metallic red that the wires were


----------



## chevyguy97

everyone hop over to this site and vote for model of the month.
http://www.lowdowncreations.proboards.com/...ead=1147&page=1


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 20 2010, 08:21 PM~18615201
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats some beautiful hardware bro ! Well deserved !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Sep 21 2010, 04:02 AM~18619330
> *What up fam. I ain't been in here for a minute. Been tooling away at the glasshouse, I got less than three weeks to finish it. The billet grill is whats killing me right now, but I think I finally have something worked out. I been trying to get my 1:1 ready for my car clubs next show coming up on 10/2. I sold the wires but I got a new wheel look going on, taking it back old school.
> 
> 205/70/15s, brand new pulled from the junkyard, couldn't believe my luck, only $75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> painted with the same metallic red that the wires were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Kool homie, those rims are gonna be nice bro !


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 20 2010, 06:21 PM~18615201
> *JUST WANTED TO SHARE WHAT I GOT FOR THE FAM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 20 2010, 05:47 PM~18613198
> *anyone wanna print me some of these up? :biggrin:  pleeeeeease lol
> *


I CAN PRINT SOME UP...... JUST NEED THE ARTWORK.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 21 2010, 03:21 AM~18615201
> *JUST WANTED TO SHARE WHAT I GOT FOR THE FAM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THATS WASSUP ...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 21 2010, 08:36 PM~18625576
> *THATS WASSUP ...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

Alright fellas, I'm at a standstill right now. I can't decide if it looks better laid on the frame or with the nose up in the air. Whatcha guys think?


----------



## COAST2COAST

nose up :thumbsup:


----------



## ptman2002

whats up club homies?? im still alive and building. here is a finished chopper build from about 6 yrs ago. more info and pics in my thread.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Sep 23 2010, 04:36 AM~18640163
> *whats up club homies??  im still alive and building.  here is a finished chopper build from about 6 yrs ago.  more info and pics in my thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bike


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Sep 23 2010, 02:11 AM~18639665
> *Flat in the weeds !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 23 2010, 11:12 PM~18644223
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Damaged

Hey bro's long time no see :wave:, good to see everyone still kicking ass and producing some qaulity builds.
Congrats to all who recieved awards/hardware a recent model shows :thumbsup:

This is what i been working on lately,
Just a dodgy mock up to show how its going to look.
It is very similar to other chopper i built. 
Most of the fab work is done, hope to get some primer on soon and then colour.
Wont be using these rims they are mock ups


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Sep 24 2010, 09:11 AM~18650763
> *Hey bro's long time no see :wave:, good to see everyone still kicking ass and producing some qaulity builds.
> Congrats to all who recieved awards/hardware a recent model shows :thumbsup:
> 
> This is what i been working on lately,
> Just a dodgy mock up to show how its going to look.
> It is very similar to other chopper i built.
> Most of the fab work is done, hope to get some primer on soon and then colour.
> Wont be using these rims they are mock ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Sep 23 2010, 05:36 AM~18640163
> *whats up club homies??  im still alive and building.  here is a finished chopper build from about 6 yrs ago.  more info and pics in my thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Super sick ! I love that fat boy tire !


----------



## Models IV Life

NOSE UP ON THAT HOUSE!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 24 2010, 03:59 PM~18654177
> *NOSE UP ON THAT HOUSE!!
> *


 :biggrin: x2


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 24 2010, 08:32 PM~18655559
> *:biggrin:  x2
> *



x100


----------



## caprice on dz

Some outdoor progress shots.


----------



## [email protected]

looks real good phil!


----------



## caprice on dz

what I spent the day doing, getting it ready for a local show my car club is holding next weekend.


----------



## chevyguy97

http://www.lowdowncreations.proboards.com/...lay&thread=1148
click on this to vote for model of the month.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

id been lookin for it... found it finally


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 26 2010, 09:46 AM~18663507
> *id been lookin for it... found it finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





such a shame that you do that shit to your rides bro, wasted effort all around!

aand not to mention, i got the new contest cars mag. yesterday, and this is in it, franks gold 67, and phils lincoln was in there too, and tonys 62 belair too! congrats on the mag. spots fellas!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

2010 contest cars? man thats fucked up they sent that out and the show year aint even over yet.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 26 2010, 10:33 AM~18663622
> *such a shame that you do that shit to your rides bro, wasted effort all around!
> 
> aand not to mention, i got the new contest cars mag. yesterday, and this is in it, franks gold 67, and phils lincoln was in there too, and tonys 62 belair too! congrats on the mag. spots fellas!
> *


 :biggrin: congrats brothers and thanks jeff!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 26 2010, 09:33 AM~18663622
> *such a shame that you do that shit to your rides bro, wasted effort all around!
> 
> aand not to mention, i got the new contest cars mag. yesterday, and this is in it, franks gold 67, and phils lincoln was in there too, and tonys 62 belair too! congrats on the mag. spots fellas!
> *


you act like i did it on purpose...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Congrats fellas on the magazine spot !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I gotta go find one... :biggrin: 





Well fellas we did it, finally after 15 yrs of Semi-Pro football I'm on a championship team !


Blaze 14 











Personally, I don't feel like I deserve it 'cause I could hardly contribute to the team this year (I'm gettin' old :biggrin: )


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 26 2010, 05:12 PM~18666764
> *Congrats fellas on the magazine spot !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I gotta go find one... :biggrin:
> Well fellas we did it, finally after 15 yrs of Semi-Pro football I'm on a championship team !
> Blaze 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't feel like I deserve it 'cause I could hardly contribute to the team this year (I'm gettin' old  :biggrin: )
> 
> *


well now you can go out on top like elway did right?! congrats T!!


----------



## Guest

Congrats to you and your team Trend.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 26 2010, 08:12 PM~18666764
> *Congrats fellas on the magazine spot !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I gotta go find one... :biggrin:
> Well fellas we did it, finally after 15 yrs of Semi-Pro football I'm on a championship team !
> Blaze 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't feel like I deserve it 'cause I could hardly contribute to the team this year (I'm gettin' old  :biggrin: )
> 
> *


CONGRATS BROTHER!!!!!!!! I WANNA SEE THAT RING WHEN I SEE YOU NEXT!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Sep 26 2010, 09:41 PM~18667415
> *CONGRATS BROTHER!!!!!!!!  I WANNA SEE THAT RING WHEN I SEE YOU NEXT!!!
> *





x-2............. congrats bro!


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 26 2010, 01:03 PM~18664289
> *-
> 2010 contest cars?  man thats fucked up they sent that out and the show year aint even over yet.
> *


I thought the same thing but the way SA works, the coverage runs from spring-spring


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin: BUILD UP PICS IN MY THREAD


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 27 2010, 02:47 PM~18670924
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: BUILD UP PICS IN MY THREAD
> *


Thats Clean :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Hey fellas I thought that I would try my hand at scratch building 
some '59 *CUSTOM* cruiser skirts for my '59 vert.......................


















Those chrome inserts are from a vintage AMT '61 Mercury kit. I'm thinking I might add some murals to them like I did the 
inside of the trunk on the '59...:dunno:

Whelp, 1 down and 1 to go !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

[


















nice work .. :biggrin: you need to cast those..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 27 2010, 10:49 AM~18671766
> *[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice work .. :biggrin: you need to cast those..
> *


I never thought of that,
Hmmm.................good idea bro ! :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 27 2010, 08:47 AM~18670924
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: BUILD UP PICS IN MY THREAD
> *


looks good bro!!!!!

congrats on the championship big tone.......

here is what i been up to.....


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 27 2010, 12:05 PM~18672780
> *looks good bro!!!!!
> 
> congrats on the championship big tone.......
> 
> here is what i been up to.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

anyone ever find someone to do shirts an hats for the club??
i found someone to make me a shirt with the dynasty logo thats on our avitars on the back that petty much takes up the whole back of the shirt...(black shirt white logo) an on the bottom i put NIAGARA FALLS N.Y. with the d on the front where the pocket would be..i just put my order in for it today i will post picks when i get it in..not sure on price yet she said she whould let me know when its done...she said 15-20 shipped. i also told her it was for my model club an more member might want one. so maybe i could get a deal for a shitload of them...lol..as for a hat i just got a black hat with a D on the front of it. (old inglish letter) be koo if we all was reppin the club at teledo..


----------



## chris mineer

as soon as i get the cash ill be intuch with u 716 LAYIN LOW


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Sep 25 2010, 02:47 PM~18660248
> *what I spent the day doing, getting it ready for a local show my car club is holding next weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sup with the wheels :uh: :dunno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 28 2010, 02:08 PM~18682374
> *anyone ever find someone to do shirts an hats for the club??
> i found  someone to make me a shirt with the dynasty logo thats on our avitars on the back that petty much takes up the whole back of the shirt...(black shirt white logo) an on the bottom i put NIAGARA FALLS N.Y. with the d on the front where the pocket would be..i just put my order in for it today i will post picks when i get it in..not sure on price yet she said she whould let me know when its done...she said 15-20 shipped. i also told her it was for my model club an more member might want one. so maybe i could get a deal for a shitload of them...lol..as for a hat i just got a black hat with a D on the front of it. (old inglish letter) be koo if we all was reppin the  club at teledo..
> *


koo just let me know chris ...anyone else??


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 28 2010, 03:52 PM~18682717
> *sup with the wheels  :uh:  :dunno:
> *


no money for new wires so I went old school. I'm thinking flat black paint with some pinstriping and a set of spyder center caps


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 28 2010, 03:08 PM~18682374
> *anyone ever find someone to do shirts an hats for the club??
> i found  someone to make me a shirt with the dynasty logo thats on our avitars on the back that petty much takes up the whole back of the shirt...(black shirt white logo) an on the bottom i put NIAGARA FALLS N.Y. with the d on the front where the pocket would be..i just put my order in for it today i will post picks when i get it in..not sure on price yet she said she whould let me know when its done...she said 15-20 shipped. i also told her it was for my model club an more member might want one. so maybe i could get a deal for a shitload of them...lol..as for a hat i just got a black hat with a D on the front of it. (old inglish letter) be koo if we all was reppin the  club at teledo..
> *





ide have to see that, im not to sure about the whole back of the shirt  but maybe sholder to sholder and about 7-8in. from top to bottom  

if you can do that? ill take a one and maybe a hat  

let us know for sure bro


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 28 2010, 07:34 PM~18685562
> *ide have to see that, im not to sure about the whole back of the shirt   but maybe sholder to sholder and about 7-8in. from top to bottom
> 
> if you can do that? ill take a one and maybe a hat
> 
> let us know for sure bro
> *


yeah thats kinda what i ment on the back...ill post picks when i get it or when she sends me a pic...as far as the hat i just buoght it at the mall...its a black hat with a d on the front in old english letter i think its a detroit hat.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Sep 28 2010, 04:14 PM~18684744
> *no money for new wires so I went old school. I'm thinking flat black paint with some pinstriping and a set of spyder center caps
> *


how much are wires where your at?! here a set of 13 china's w/ tires...$400....$500 for 14's


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 28 2010, 06:16 PM~18685950
> *how much are wires where your at?! here a set of 13 china's w/ tires...$400....$500 for 14's
> *


i gotta move there you cant get 13s for less than 800


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 28 2010, 06:21 PM~18686010
> *i gotta move there you cant get 13s for less than 800
> *


gawd dam!! thats a rip off!! 200 more, you get 20" here!! + another like 200 i think for tires! keep in mind they are the china shit, but hey....thats called ballin on a budget right!!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 28 2010, 06:30 PM~18686080
> *gawd dam!! thats a rip off!! 200 more, you get 20" here!! + another like 200 i think for tires! keep in mind they are the china shit, but hey....thats called ballin on a budget right!!
> *


650 gets you 22s around here but the place i bought them from wont order wheels smaller than 18"


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

here some pics of a caddy im workin on..post more wheni finish it..


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 28 2010, 06:41 PM~18686164
> *650 gets you 22s around here but the place i bought them from wont order wheels smaller than 18"
> *


how do 22's cost 650, but 13's are 800?!!! where do you live egypt?! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 28 2010, 08:13 PM~18687337
> *here some pics of a caddy im workin on..post more wheni finish it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


caddy looks killer bro!! keep it up!! u get that fish cooked already?! that mutha was huge!! :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 28 2010, 09:16 PM~18685950
> *how much are wires where your at?! here a set of 13 china's w/ tires...$400....$500 for 14's
> *


the last set I bought came from american tire and wheel I believe, 3 years ago, payed $550 shipped for 14x7 w/ 185/75/14. Last I heard they shut down and now I can't find a set anywhere for less than 800 shipped with tires


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 28 2010, 10:25 PM~18687527
> *caddy looks killer bro!! keep it up!! u get that fish cooked already?! that mutha was huge!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro... :biggrin: an naa i dont eat them i just like to catch them big bitch's  i throw them back in..


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 28 2010, 07:16 PM~18685950
> *how much are wires where your at?! here a set of 13 china's w/ tires...$400....$500 for 14's
> *



thats not bad i used to sell 13s all chrome for 200 bucks all day powder coat wheels wasnt all that much more depending on what you coat its gold that was expensive :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

BAD NEWS FELLAS THE LADY WHO WAS GOING TO DO MY SHIRT FOR THE SHOW SAYS SHE CAN ONLY DO BLUE OVER THE BLACK  NOT GOING TO WORK FOR ME....SO....ON TO THE NEXT PERSON....SEE HOW THAT GOES.. ILL KEEP EVERYONE UPDATED ...


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 28 2010, 09:13 PM~18687337
> *here some pics of a caddy im workin on..post more wheni finish it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats bad ass homie, can't wait to see the body onit.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Sep 29 2010, 07:50 PM~18695650
> *thats bad ass homie, can't wait to see the body onit.
> *


THANKS BRO.. I GOTTA GET SOME NEW BLADES FOR THE FOIL AN THEN ITS ON...  ILL HAVE IT DONE BY THE WEEKEND.


----------



## [email protected]

caddy looks sick J :biggrin: 


and keep us posted on them shirts bro!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 29 2010, 08:14 PM~18695798
> *caddy looks sick J :biggrin:
> and keep us posted on them shirts bro!
> *


X 2 !


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 26 2010, 07:12 PM~18666764
> *Congrats fellas on the magazine spot !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I gotta go find one... :biggrin:
> Well fellas we did it, finally after 15 yrs of Semi-Pro football I'm on a championship team !
> Blaze 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't feel like I deserve it 'cause I could hardly contribute to the team this year (I'm gettin' old  :biggrin: )
> 
> *


Great job but please do not pull a Farve!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Sep 29 2010, 08:33 PM~18695969
> *Great job but please do not pull a Farve!
> *



Nope, I ain't gonna do that, I'm too outa shape ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

been doing some work on the durango..im goingto use the escalade fram an interior.. just got done dremaling out all the windows..now i can start fitting parts..
post picks when i get something worth posting.. :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

what ive been up to


----------



## grimreaper69

:0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 30 2010, 11:52 AM~18701000
> *what ive been up to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy shit.... :0 :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 30 2010, 10:55 AM~18700580
> *been doing some work on the durango..im goingto use the escalade fram an interior.. just got done dremaling out all the windows..now i can start fitting parts..
> post picks when i get something worth posting.. :biggrin:
> *


well escalade frame is to short...so i guess imake my own this will be my first time making a frame so dont beat me up to much when i post it...lol... :happysad:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 30 2010, 11:52 AM~18701000
> *what ive been up to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats alot of casting bro ! I hope you used that Hobby Lobby coupon for your resin needs ! It's still not to late to use this weeks coupon ! :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

you know i did. T... lol


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 30 2010, 10:52 AM~18701000
> *what ive been up to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: that's awesome!


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 30 2010, 12:52 PM~18701000
> *what ive been up to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 DAMN DUDE YOU WERENT LYING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Models IV Life

IS THAT YOUR LS CLIP OR JEV'S?


----------



## chris mineer

lol their is no way its js..


----------



## regalistic

ALRIGHT BROTHERS..... I AM GOING TO BE PUTTING IN THE ORDER FOR THE DYNASTY SCALE PLAQUES ON WED OCT. 6 

ANYONE WHO WANTS SOME PM ME WITH HOW MANY YOU WANT SO I NO HOW MANT TO ORDER..

PRICE IS $5 EACH


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 30 2010, 12:52 PM~18701000
> *what ive been up to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :sprint: 




you know i want a ls clip or two lol


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 30 2010, 11:36 PM~18703690
> *ALRIGHT BROTHERS..... I AM GOING TO BE PUTTING IN THE ORDER FOR THE DYNASTY SCALE PLAQUES ON WED OCT. 6
> 
> ANYONE WHO WANTS SOME PM ME WITH HOW MANY YOU WANT SO I NO HOW MANT TO ORDER..
> 
> PRICE IS $5 EACH
> *


Hell yea i want a few

Post another pic of them Plaques ,so people see how Sick they look


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 1 2010, 12:20 AM~18704054
> *:run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :sprint:
> you know i want a ls clip or two lol
> *



X2 

YOU CAN NEVER HAVE ENOUGH LS STUFF.


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Sep 30 2010, 12:52 PM~18701000
> *what ive been up to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I say you put all of that in a big ass bag, bring it to toledo, and save us all on shipping costs


----------



## caprice on dz

finished this one just in time for the show next weekend, I give you "Hollywood Player"


----------



## caprice on dz

messing around with wheel ideas for a future project
caddy sumbreros

















stocks


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Oct 1 2010, 11:31 AM~18709126
> *finished this one just in time for the show next weekend, I give you "Hollywood Player"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats sick...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Oct 1 2010, 04:31 AM~18709126
> *"Hollywood Player"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I love that homie, That's one clean G-house !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Sep 28 2010, 08:29 PM~18687571
> *the last set I bought came from american tire and wheel I believe, 3 years ago, payed $550 shipped for 14x7 w/ 185/75/14. Last I heard they shut down and now I can't find a set anywhere for less than 800 shipped with tires
> *


hit me on a PM homie so i will remember this shit....a wheel price will prolly be cheap, but to ship a tire would cost! i had a hook up out of new york for wheels that were killer cheap... but they raped fools on tires, plus a shipping rate on tires?! :uh: fuck that!! look up ROBERTS TIRES AND WHEELS in colorado...i got more u could look for but try that for now, im tired and out!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Oct 1 2010, 02:31 AM~18709126
> *finished this one just in time for the show next weekend, I give you "Hollywood Player"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really like it!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

I WENT TO A LIL SHOW TODAY ONLY 10 CATAGORIES BUT I DID COME HOME WITH A BEST LOWRIDERS AND BEST BIKES PLAQUES!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 2 2010, 05:27 PM~18719629
> *I WENT TO A LIL SHOW TODAY ONLY 10 CATAGORIES BUT I DID COME HOME WITH A BEST LOWRIDERS AND BEST BIKES PLAQUES!!!! :biggrin:
> *


good deal bro :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 2 2010, 06:27 PM~18719629
> *I WENT TO A LIL SHOW TODAY ONLY 10 CATAGORIES BUT I DID COME HOME WITH A BEST LOWRIDERS AND BEST BIKES PLAQUES!!!! :biggrin:
> *


WAY 2 GO FRANK. WHERE WAS THIS SHOW AT.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

THANKS JERAL



> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 2 2010, 07:06 PM~18719817
> *WAY 2 GO FRANK. WHERE WAS THIS SHOW AT.
> *


MIAMISBURG OHIO JUST ON THE OTHER SIDE OF DAYTON....BOB AND A MODEL SHOP OWNER DOWN THERE PUT IT ON


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 2 2010, 07:12 PM~18719855
> *THANKS JERAL
> MIAMISBURG OHIO JUST ON THE OTHER SIDE OF DAYTON....BOB AND A MODEL SHOP OWNER DOWN THERE PUT IT ON
> *


IPMS? MIGHT HAVE 2 LOOK INTO THAT.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 2 2010, 05:27 PM~18719629
> *I WENT TO A LIL SHOW TODAY ONLY 10 CATAGORIES BUT I DID COME HOME WITH A BEST LOWRIDERS AND BEST BIKES PLAQUES!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Frank is puttin' it down !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats bro !!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 2 2010, 06:27 PM~18719629
> *I WENT TO A LIL SHOW TODAY ONLY 10 CATAGORIES BUT I DID COME HOME WITH A BEST LOWRIDERS AND BEST BIKES PLAQUES!!!! :biggrin:
> *





:0 i heard you come home with a steeler van too :cheesy: 



congrats brother!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

updates on the DURANGO....
got all the windows dremel'd out an started mockin up the interior..
gonna load it up with more speaker's an a couple more tv's..








the rear speaker deck will set flush with the bottom of the window..
i just threw it together for some quick picx..








nice deremel marks..opps!! ill get the fixd up! :biggrin: 








all seams will be filled in 








didnt have a dash for the escalade interior so i used this one..i think its from a 300 not sure but it looks cool...still gotta fill in the ends..








its gettin there ...again i have to many projects going on ...what else is new.. :happysad:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

is this 1:25? or 1:20?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Oct 2 2010, 09:10 PM~18720869
> *is this 1:25? or 1:20?
> *


1/25


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Fuck me... What kit? Linberg?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Oct 2 2010, 09:14 PM~18720900
> *Fuck me... What kit? Linberg?
> *


thats the kool thing about this build ... i know there is not a model of this durango..
an i have yet to see a resin of this year/body...
so..i took a 1/25 remote controll took it all apart dremel'd the shit out of the inside an drenel'd the windows out.. an so far this is what i got :biggrin: with some escalade interior an some parts from my stash.. :biggrin: i got a caddy cts frame cut to fit looks good but i need a custom frame some day.
just trying something different. an something i normaly dont build....(suv)


----------



## Scur-rape-init

well ok, that makes sense then... Killer work on it bro. !! :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

awesome job on the durango.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 2 2010, 09:05 PM~18720840
> *updates on the DURANGO....
> got all the windows dremel'd out an started mockin up the interior..
> gonna load it up with more speaker's an a couple more tv's..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rear speaker deck will set flush with the bottom of the window..
> i just threw it together for some quick picx..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice deremel marks..opps!! ill get the fixd up! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all seams will be filled in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didnt have a dash for the escalade interior so i used this one..i think its from a 300 not sure but it looks cool...still gotta fill in the ends..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its gettin there ...again i have to many projects going on ...what else is new.. :happysad:
> *



Kool work bro !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I just picked this up from my favorite magazine spot....................

















Big Phil made the front cover ! Congrats bro !












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Oct 1 2010, 10:31 AM~18709126
> *finished this one just in time for the show next weekend, I give you "Hollywood Player"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  NICE


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 2 2010, 09:49 PM~18720754
> *:0  i heard you come home with a steeler van too :cheesy:
> congrats brother!
> *


YES I DID  


BUT YOUR LUCKY THEY DONT HAVE PHILLY DECALS IN IT OR ELSE ID HAVE TO KEEP IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Oct 1 2010, 01:31 AM~18709126
> *finished this one just in time for the show next weekend, I give you "Hollywood Player"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like that purple :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

just got this done.. more pics in my build thread..
































scrapin plate!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

not bad lookin man...nice work! :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good guys


----------



## hocknberry

:thumbsup: clean caddy jeral


----------



## caprice on dz

one final dusting and they get packed up for the trip Friday morning


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Oct 5 2010, 06:34 PM~18744924
> *one final dusting and they get packed up for the trip Friday morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: hell yah!! do work son!! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

thanks hock... nice line up see you there caprice on dz!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:wave: WHATS GOOD FAM!!??? LOOKING GOOD PHIL ILL BE SEEING YOU IN T-TOWN!!!


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 3 2010, 10:36 AM~18723105
> *I just picked this up from my favorite magazine spot....................
> Big Phil made the front cover ! Congrats bro !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


Well shit, I don't know how I missed this, thanks T, I think I found a new background for the laptop


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Oct 5 2010, 11:37 PM~18747185
> *Well shit, I don't know how I missed this, thanks T, I think I found a new background for the laptop
> *


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hey trend..i got somethin cookin up over here in my shop...can you do up some decals for a surfboard? :0 :biggrin: and make the decal 2 sided? cuz my surfboards are clear, and need that franklin treatment.

get at me bro..wanna see what ya got in mind on some of this.


----------



## DJ-ROY

>


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 5 2010, 05:53 AM~18736851
> *just got this done.. more pics in my build thread..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scrapin plate!! :biggrin:
> *


Nice work on this


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

well i got shot down again.. i went to this place that does screen printing to get a shirt made...an they dont do just one shirt...they start off at 12 shirts for $119.99 but he show'd me an explained to me alil about screen printing an yeah i can see why they dont do just one shirt! crazy set up how they do this shit.. but anyways im going to my buddy vinny to get my shirt air brushed...so if eveyone wants to get shirts thats all i can come up with for ya's 119 for 12 .... all i know is that ill be reppin the d just lovely... cant miss me!!! all blacked out with black d hat an a badd ass dynasty shirt.. 

--------------------


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 6 2010, 06:19 PM~18753598
> *Nice work on this
> *


thanks dj-roy


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 4 2010, 10:53 PM~18736851
> *just got this done.. more pics in my build thread..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scrapin plate!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

That's super nice bro !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 6 2010, 07:10 PM~18753963
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> That's super nice bro !
> *


thanks trend check it out in my build thread theres more detail pics of the trunk, engine an undies... :biggrin: .


----------



## Trendsetta 68

THIS IS THE CAP I'M TRYIN' TO GET FOR THE SHOW. I GOT MY FINGERS CROSSED... :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 6 2010, 07:25 PM~18754085
> *THIS IS THE CAP I'M TRYIN' TO GET FOR THE SHOW. I GOT MY FINGERS CROSSED... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that sick....if you can get me one in fitted size sm- md black or the grey ill take one too .exept not trendsetter how about 716 layin low..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 6 2010, 07:52 PM~18754291
> *that sick....if you can get me one in fitted size sm- md black or the grey ill take one too .exept not trendsetter  how about 716 layin low..
> *


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 6 2010, 08:25 PM~18754085
> *THIS IS THE CAP I'M TRYIN' TO GET FOR THE SHOW. I GOT MY FINGERS CROSSED... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: hook a homie up on a price!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 6 2010, 08:19 PM~18754542
> *:wow: hook a homie up on a price!!!!!!!!!!
> *


LET ME SEE WHAT THEY GONNA CHARGE BRO, AND I'LL LET THE FAM KNOW.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 6 2010, 09:22 PM~18754580
> *LET ME SEE WHAT THEY GONNA CHARGE BRO, AND I'LL LET THE FAM KNOW.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni

NICE ASS HATS.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 6 2010, 08:25 PM~18754085
> *THIS IS THE CAP I'M TRYIN' TO GET FOR THE SHOW. I GOT MY FINGERS CROSSED... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





thats too sick tone!


find out for sure, and you know i want one :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 6 2010, 10:22 PM~18755249
> *thats too sick tone!
> find out for sure, and you know i want one :biggrin:
> *


Shit, I'll take one too, and I'm not even in Dynasty. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Oct 6 2010, 09:29 PM~18755308
> *Shit, I'll take one too, and I'm not even in Dynasty. :biggrin:
> *



:rofl: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^ what he said X2...lol... shit looks damn good.


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 6 2010, 07:55 PM~18753867
> *well i got shot down again..  i went to this place that does screen printing to get a shirt made...an they dont do just one shirt...they start off at 12 shirts for $119.99 but he show'd me an explained to me alil about screen printing an yeah i can see why they dont do just one shirt!  crazy set up how they do this shit.. but anyways im going to my buddy vinny to get my shirt air brushed...so if eveyone wants to get shirts thats all i can come up with for ya's 119 for 12 .... all i know is that ill be reppin the d just lovely...  cant miss me!!! all blacked out with black d hat an a badd ass dynasty shirt..
> 
> --------------------
> *


well I did a quickie iron on for nnl east that I'm gonna wear, its not the greatest but it'll do. 









Walgreens can do photos on t-shirts, I think this would look bad ass on the back


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 6 2010, 08:25 PM~18754085
> *THIS IS THE CAP I'M TRYIN' TO GET FOR THE SHOW. I GOT MY FINGERS CROSSED... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'll have the money in Ohio, how do you measure for a hat? my head measures 24" around, damn its big, no ****


----------



## chevyguy97

i like the gray hat, let us know how much. i want one.


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 6 2010, 05:25 PM~18754085
> *THIS IS THE CAP I'M TRYIN' TO GET FOR THE SHOW. I GOT MY FINGERS CROSSED... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 dispensa


----------



## regalistic

HATS LOOK GOOD TONY!!!!!!!!!! 


ALSO.... PLACEING THE ORDER FOR MININ PLAQUES TODAY. ANY LAST MIN TAKERS....$5


----------



## Trendsetta 68

ALRIGHT FELLAS!!!

YAW'DE BETTER BE GETTIN' YOUR BUILDS READY FOR THE SHOW IF YOU'RE GOIN' !

WE'RE DOWN TO A HOURS NOW... :biggrin: 

I'M JUST ABOUT FINISHED WITH THE '59 IMPALA - *"SOLICITING".*

TOMORROW I'LL BE FINISHIN' UP THE '63 VERT - *"AFTERNOON DELIGHT".*

I GOTTA FINISH ALL OF THE SHOW SIGNS AS WELL.

DYNASTY WILL BE IN THE BUILDING !




:biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 8 2010, 02:35 AM~18762647
> *ALRIGHT FELLAS!!!
> 
> YAW'DE BETTER BE GETTIN' YOUR BUILDS READY FOR THE SHOW IF YOU'RE GOIN' !
> 
> WE'RE DOWN TO A HOURS NOW... :biggrin:
> 
> I'M JUST ABOUT FINISHED WITH THE '59 IMPALA - "SOLICITING".
> 
> TOMORROW I'LL BE FINISHIN' UP THE '63 VERT - "AFTERNOON DELIGHT".
> 
> I GOTTA FINISH ALL OF THE SHOW SIGNS AS WELL.
> 
> DYNASTY WILL BE IN THE BUILDING !
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

heres my shirt an hat for teledo... :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 7 2010, 06:40 PM~18763071
> *heres my shirt an hat for teledo...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks good bro!! :0 wish i could make the show!!  good luck!!  
trend, im likin those hats too!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 7 2010, 09:40 PM~18763071
> *heres my shirt an hat for teledo...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice....is that a detroit hat or did you get that made??


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 7 2010, 08:40 PM~18763071
> *heres my shirt an hat for teledo...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Homie that gear looks sick !!!!!! I know we'll see you bro !!!!! (no ****)


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 7 2010, 09:25 PM~18763393
> *nice....is that a detroit hat or did you get that made??
> *


detroit hat... :happysad: im thinking of gettin one made thuogh soon... if trend cant get me one, then i know i where i can get them done for about 15 bucks providing my own black hat to start! could have got the hat made today buti allready spent enuogh on the shirt.. :angry: thats less money for the show but hey i say it was money well spent! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

i was thinking about gettin a detroit hat as well......i REALLY need to get one made


----------



## Trendsetta 68

No luck on the hats fellas. They can't get them done in time. I checked with a few places here in town and they said the same thing.

However, if we order 12 grey stretch to fit hats (they look just like fitted hats)
we get the "D" for free. Names put on would be $3 dollars extra and raised stitching is $6 extra.

The 12 hats with the free "D" are $240, that's $20 a piece which ain't that bad. Then add on the extra's that you'de like and figure out your personal cost.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 8 2010, 01:26 PM~18767037
> *No luck on the hats fellas. They can't get them done in time. I checked with a few places here in town and they said the same thing.
> 
> However, if we order 12 grey stretch to fit hats (they look just like fitted hats)
> we get the "D" for free. Names put on would be $3 dollars extra and raised stitching is $6 extra.
> 
> The 12 hats with the free "D" are $240, that's $20 a piece which ain't that bad. Then add on the extra's that you'de like and figure out your personal cost.
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: im good! i got my shirt allready :biggrin: ill get a hat made here i found a imbroidery joint bring my own hat an its 15 bucks. whats up with the gray??? black is where its at!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 7 2010, 10:29 PM~18763417
> *i was thinking about gettin a detroit hat as well......i REALLY need to get one made
> *





that may be the shit to do right there.............. we all rock some tigers hats :0 


not to mention its a bad ass hat too :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 8 2010, 10:32 PM~18769762
> *that may be the shit to do right there.............. we all rock some tigers hats :0
> not to mention its a bad ass hat too :0  :biggrin:
> *


THATS THE HAT I WAS TRING TO FIND BUT NO LUCK :angry:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 8 2010, 09:44 PM~18769860
> *THATS THE HAT I WAS TRING TO FIND BUT NO LUCK :angry:
> *


i got the D hat off ebay for 13 bucks shipped... it was on sale.20% OFF


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 8 2010, 11:39 PM~18770200
> *i got the D hat off ebay for 13 bucks shipped...  it was on sale.20% OFF
> *




snd the link to the seller :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 8 2010, 10:41 PM~18770211
> *snd the link to the seller :biggrin:
> *


DONT KNOW HOW??


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 8 2010, 11:42 PM~18770218
> *DONT KNOW HOW??
> *




click on your feed back number, and then find the cat that left you feed back for buying the hat, then right click and copy the page and then come back here and paste it in a post lol


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

heres a fitted one.. on e-bay its a strech sm-md nromal size unless ya got a big ass head..lol...(no ****) buy it now 6.95 shipping is 4.99 30% off ..... item # is 200456762329 that the best i can do theres more then ten avalible an the sale ends in 7 hours!! :0 :wow: same as the one i got black an white. hard to find cause i think now there all dark blue..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 8 2010, 10:52 PM~18770275
> *heres a fitted one.. on e-bay  its a strech sm-md nromal size unless ya got a big ass head..lol...(no ****) buy it now 6.95 shipping is 4.99 30% off ..... item # is 200456762329 that the best i can do theres more then ten avalible an the sale ends in 7 hours!! :0  :wow: same as the one i got black an white. hard to find cause i think now there all dark blue..
> *



heres another one 30% sale ends in 3 days same price same hat same people!!!
item #130379789009 might be late notice an you wont have it for teledo but you will have for the next show! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 8 2010, 11:58 PM~18770307
> *heres another one 30% sale ends in 3 days same price same hat same people!!!
> item #130379789009 might be late notice an you wont have it for teledo but you will have for the next show! :biggrin:
> *





not a bad hat, but i need a true new era fitted  i cant get down with the flex hats with the curved brim............ my shit needs to be straight so i can give it my own curve :biggrin: 

ima have to hunt around :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*"DANG"* Had a blast with all of the homies from the FAM and Lay It Low !!!!!!

It was good meetin' 716 kool homie, and congrats to the homie Frank on the new comming addition bro !

Dynasty was reppin' WELL ! Everybody's builds were freakin' sick homies! (these pics we put on line *DO NOT* due'em justice!) The builds look so much better in person !

Congrats to the homie Mr.Biggs for the NNL sweep !!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## SlammdSonoma

thats not bad for a scratchbuilt thingamagig.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 10 2010, 11:50 AM~18776513
> *"DANG" Had a blast with all of the homies from the FAM and Lay It Low !!!!!!
> 
> It was good meetin' 716 kool homie, and congrats to the homie Frank on the new comming addition bro !
> 
> Dynasty was reppin' WELL ! Everybody's builds were freakin' sick homies! (these pics we put on line DO NOT due'em  justice!) The builds look so much better in person !
> 
> Congrats to the homie Mr.Biggs for the NNL sweep !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2 well said trend! :thumbsup: an your a funny dude bro...it was great to get a chance to meet an hang out with ya all.. :h5:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 10 2010, 12:50 PM~18776513
> *"DANG" Had a blast with all of the homies from the FAM and Lay It Low !!!!!!
> 
> It was good meetin' 716 kool homie, and congrats to the homie Frank on the new comming addition bro !
> 
> Dynasty was reppin' WELL ! Everybody's builds were freakin' sick homies! (these pics we put on line DO NOT due'em  justice!) The builds look so much better in person !
> 
> Congrats to the homie Mr.Biggs for the NNL sweep !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS TONE ....ITS ALWAYS FUN HANGIN OUT HOMIE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

yeah fellas we gotta hang out again !!!!! THAT ISH WAS FUN !!!

I'm hopin' to make it to the NNL East next March ! Frank I'll pick you up on my way there...  

716 We'll meet you the bro !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 10 2010, 10:25 PM~18779745
> *yeah fellas we gotta hang out again !!!!! THAT ISH WAS FUN !!!
> 
> I'm hopin' to make it to the NNL East next March ! Frank I'll pick you up on my way there...
> 
> 716 We'll meet you the bro !
> 
> *


when an where bro?? i try my best to make it! :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

Just my pics uploaded, gonna start of with some family coverage from the SA 2010 contest cars issue
SCIMA show 2009









NNL Nationals 2009

















Heartland Nationals 2009









Cincinnati Challenge 2010

















Hosier Model Car Association


----------



## caprice on dz

Dynasty in the house, NNL NATS 2010


----------



## caprice on dz




----------



## caprice on dz

whats this Mr. T?









L.I.L. group shot


----------



## DEUCES76

tony that 59 rag is fuckin sick brother


----------



## [email protected]

looks like it was a fun show fellas................ im mad i had to miss out this year  

but there is always next year, and i gotta start puttin money away now lol


and some great pics phil, looks like dynasty held it down on them tables real well :cheesy:   



and tone............................whats up with that linc brother?.............. you been holdin out lol............. shit looks real good!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 11 2010, 12:49 AM~18780701
> *tony that 59 rag is fuckin sick brother
> *


Thanx bro !


----------



## PINK86REGAL

evryones builds looked real good at the show!! trend i love the summer breeze 61 :wow:..

who's, who in the group shot?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 11 2010, 07:07 AM~18781657
> *looks like it was a fun show fellas................ im mad i had to miss out this year
> 
> but there is always next year, and i gotta start puttin money away now lol
> and some great pics phil, looks like dynasty held it down on them tables real well :cheesy:
> and tone............................whats up with that linc brother?.............. you been holdin out lol............. shit looks real good!
> *


Wish you were there Pres!

The Linc will be done at next year's show, so you can only
See it there bro... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

Nice pics Dynasty.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

L.I.L. group shot








[/quote]
:roflmao: you guys got a midget in your club. :rofl: (black D shirt)


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

:0 :wow: i want one....lol... did someone say something over there about a lincoln... :roflmao:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 11 2010, 07:24 AM~18781693
> *evryones builds looked real good at the show!! trend i love the summer breeze 61 :wow:..
> 
> who's, who in the group shot?
> *



Thanx bro !

left to right

Frank, Biggs,ModelsbyRoni,Rick,Me,716LayinLow,EvilC,BigPhil, and I think Santiago?

Had a blast homies !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 11 2010, 08:30 AM~18781851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :wow: i want one....lol... did someone say something over there about a lincoln... :roflmao:
> *


Now I gotta finish this mutha ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> Dynasty in the house, NNL NATS 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *84 IMPALA???*  :dunno:


----------



## Esoteric

> Dynasty in the house, NNL NATS 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *84 IMPALA???*  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 10 2010, 11:25 PM~18779745
> *yeah fellas we gotta hang out again !!!!! THAT ISH WAS FUN !!!
> 
> I'm hopin' to make it to the NNL East next March ! Frank I'll pick you up on my way there...
> 
> 716 We'll meet you the bro !
> 
> *


ill be ready tone!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## caprice on dz

> Dynasty in the house, NNL NATS 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *84 IMPALA???*  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> I never caught that, can't write and talk to someone at the same time
Click to expand...


----------



## 408models




----------



## Trendsetta 68

1971 Impala HT on ebay right now for around $60 with 10 minutes left !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 12 2010, 09:04 PM~18795080
> *1971 Impala HT on ebay right now for around $60 with 10 minutes left !
> *


no shit ! i had it on watch an fuckin forgot abou it.   sold for like 71 bucks...


----------



## [email protected]

http://dynastymcc.proboards.com/index.cgi?...splay&thread=60


 read up fellas 


http://dynastymcc.proboards.com/index.cgi?...hread=15&page=3


----------



## Patti Dukez

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

COME ON OUT AND ENJOY YOURSELF  










This is a day for family fun and just to enjoy the life of lowriding.....plenty of lowrider parking, swing what you bring, gas hopping welcome, and good food vendors along with the release of SERVIN'EMs latest dvd _*"THE MOVEMENT"*_...

NOTHING BUT GOOD FUN TIMES AHEAD :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 13 2010, 07:24 AM~18797624
> *http://dynastymcc.proboards.com/index.cgi?...splay&thread=60
> read up fellas
> http://dynastymcc.proboards.com/index.cgi?...hread=15&page=3
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 13 2010, 08:20 AM~18797806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


will do. ill got hit up my old club...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 13 2010, 09:28 AM~18797842
> *will do. ill got hit up my old club...
> *





:thumbsup: 



thanks J


----------



## Trendsetta 68

She's done fella's ! More pics in my post folder.


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 13 2010, 11:57 AM~18799695
> *She's done fella's ! More pics in my post folder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats Purdy! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

The homie Brandons' new Lifestyle '63 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



























































Homies I now have a new favorite '63...DAYUM!!!!!!!

I'ma have to borrow some styling que's !!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 13 2010, 06:32 PM~18802029
> *The homie Brandons' new Lifestyle '63 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homies I now have a new favorite '63...DAYUM!!!!!!!
> 
> I'ma have to borrow some styling que's !!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





who?


----------



## Damaged

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 14 2010, 03:57 AM~18799695
> *She's done fella's ! More pics in my post folder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice clean work as always, looks awesome.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 13 2010, 03:32 PM~18802029
> *The homie Brandons' new Lifestyle '63 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homies I now have a new favorite '63...DAYUM!!!!!!!
> 
> I'ma have to borrow some styling que's !!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


this trey is fuckin wicked!!! :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 13 2010, 08:42 PM~18803576
> *this trey is fuckin wicked!!! :wow:
> *


Yeah, Lifestyle don't play !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I just seen this car from the Vegas show's pics and the first car that came to mind was Frank's '66 Pure White !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang first the new Lifestyle's '63 and now this.................. :wow:















I gotta get me some more Revell '63s !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 13 2010, 09:54 PM~18803720
> *I just seen this car from the Vegas show's pics and the first car that came to mind was Frank's '66 Pure White !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: HELLS YEAHS!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 14 2010, 07:03 PM~18812662
> *:thumbsup: HELLS YEAHS!!!
> *


I thought you might like that '66 bro... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 14 2010, 05:33 PM~18812347
> *Dang first the new Lifestyle's '63 and now this.................. :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta get me some more Revell '63s !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## caprice on dz

Started this one close to 3 years ago, and as of 3:00 this morning I got the bug to pull off the shelf. Picked up some modelhaus tires in toledo but can't decide which to use. T110 in the front and T170 in the rear. I used a 64 impala interior and chassis to update this old girl. I'm thinking a slight forward rake with some bellflower style exhaust pipes


----------



## Damaged

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Oct 16 2010, 05:30 PM~18825273
> *Started this one close to 3 years ago, and as of 3:00 this morning I got the bug to pull off the shelf. Picked up some modelhaus tires in toledo but can't decide which to use. T110 in the front and T170 in the rear. I used a 64 impala interior and chassis to update this old girl. I'm thinking a slight forward rake with some bellflower style exhaust pipes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 nice
Fronts look better imo


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Oct 16 2010, 02:30 AM~18825273
> *Started this one close to 3 years ago, and as of 3:00 this morning I got the bug to pull off the shelf. Picked up some modelhaus tires in toledo but can't decide which to use. T110 in the front and T170 in the rear. I used a 64 impala interior and chassis to update this old girl. I'm thinking a slight forward rake with some bellflower style exhaust pipes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good bro...


----------



## caprice on dz

I felt the need to add extra flakes to the roof.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Oct 16 2010, 12:30 AM~18825273
> *Started this one close to 3 years ago, and as of 3:00 this morning I got the bug to pull off the shelf. Picked up some modelhaus tires in toledo but can't decide which to use. T110 in the front and T170 in the rear. I used a 64 impala interior and chassis to update this old girl. I'm thinking a slight forward rake with some bellflower style exhaust pipes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ride is lookig good homie :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

nice ride bro sweet ass color too.. still cant figure out what it is thuogh...lol...i like thr friont wheels... jm2c. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Oct 16 2010, 06:11 PM~18828628
> *I felt the need to add extra flakes to the roof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that metal flakes from dupli-color ? I love usin' that stuff !


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Oct 16 2010, 08:23 PM~18828992-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice ride bro sweet ass color too.. still cant figure out what it is thuogh...lol...i like thr friont wheels... jm2c. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its an old ass og 64 buick wildcat
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Trendsetta 68_@Oct 16 2010, 09:12 PM~18829313
> *Is that metal flakes from dupli-color ? I love usin' that stuff !
> *


yup, the metalcast basecoat, sprayed from about 15" away, helped the flakes to settle more


----------



## ptman2002

got shafted by the judges at hobby town today. all three of mine lost to a box stock model by some old guy.


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Oct 16 2010, 11:07 PM~18830105
> *got shafted by the judges at hobby town today.  all three of mine lost to a box stock model by some old guy.
> *


sucks man, but shows like that are usually judges friends=winners


----------



## ptman2002

yeah thats the only show they have here. i finally decided to enter it this tiem.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Oct 16 2010, 10:07 PM~18830105
> *got shafted by the judges at hobby town today.  all three of mine lost to a box stock model by some old guy.
> *


Wow, I know that feelin' all too well ! :angry: 

Just remember try to have fun , that's what it's all about.

If you enter expectin' to win then you might go home upset, but if you go with just entering the contest on you mind and having fun and conversating and lookin at the other builds learnin', then you'll feel better at the nd of the day. JMO... :dunno:


----------



## ptman2002

perfect point trend. i always feel the way you described. i dont care for the win, its the point of what they see custom as. my s10 is almost completly scratch built, his was straight out the box with 2tone paint.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Oct 17 2010, 12:08 AM~18830856
> *perfect point trend.  i always feel the way you described.  i dont care for the win,  its the point of what they see custom as.  my s10 is almost completly scratch built,  his was straight out the box with 2tone paint.
> *



:angry: as a contest Judge here at my Indy show, I always have to remind other judges what to really look for ! 

They've been builders for years and still don't know how to judge classes ! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Homies this is one sick LINCOLN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 17 2010, 05:51 PM~18834388
> *Homies this is one sick LINCOLN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I'll donate the body if you build it and send it back to me T!! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Oct 17 2010, 05:37 PM~18834591
> *I'll donate the body if you build it and send it back to me T!!  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 17 2010, 04:51 PM~18834388
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homies this is one sick LINCOLN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i SERIOUSLY had to look at the pics several times because i thought it was a case scenario where a build looks so realistic that it looks like a real car :0 :0 :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Just fartin' around with photo-etched ideas for our clubs window plaques.........

any Ideas ?


----------



## CUTLASSRHYDER-JD

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 17 2010, 04:51 PM~18834388
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homies this is one sick LINCOLN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



bro fuking badass looks real :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CUTLASSRHYDER-JD_@Oct 17 2010, 07:47 PM~18835534
> *bro fuking badass looks real :biggrin:
> *


Oh, it's real homie !

the Homie Joost just finished it last weekend.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn the patterns are just to die for...one of these days ill ge tthe pattern shit down to a science..pull shit like this off..in scale that is


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 17 2010, 09:43 PM~18836671
> *damn the patterns are just to die for...one of these days ill ge tthe pattern shit down to a science..pull shit like this off..in scale that is
> *


I know you will bro ! The outcome is fun, but the road to the finish is a long one !


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 17 2010, 05:24 PM~18835327
> *Just fartin' around with photo-etched ideas for our clubs window plaques.........
> 
> any Ideas ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yah... throw DENVER, CO. in the bottom of that bad boy!! :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

Started to fit the impala interior, I need to trim about 3/32" from the package tray.
Hopefully modelhaus offers glass for this one


----------



## DJ-ROY

Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 17 2010, 08:24 PM~18835327
> *Just fartin' around with photo-etched ideas for our clubs window plaques.........
> 
> any Ideas ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





looks good, nice start..................... but i would move the small banner up right under the dynasty, and make them mount post alil thinner


----------



## caprice on dz

found some ho motors and the bug bit me, not going for a hopper but a clean movement, if that makes sense.


----------



## chevyguy97

that's going to be bad ass when ya get it done.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Oct 20 2010, 12:33 AM~18857745
> *found some ho motors and the bug bit me, not going for a hopper but a clean movement, if that makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good thinkin' bro !


----------



## ptman2002

my 3 from the show.

























what they chose as the custom category winner. nothing custom about it but the paint.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

BUILDS ARE LOOKIN' REAL GOOD BRO !


----------



## chevyguy97

that blazer is clean man.


----------



## jimbo

:wow:


> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Oct 19 2010, 10:33 PM~18857745
> *found some ho motors and the bug bit me, not going for a hopper but a clean movement, if that makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: :wow: Keep us posted... :wow: :wow:


----------



## Models IV Life

LOOKING GOOD DYNASTY!! :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*LET'S DO THIS!!!!! :h5: *_


















_*IT'S GOING TO BE A NICE CRUISE SATURDAY AFTERNOON TOO SO MAKE SURE TO BOOK YOUR ROOMS WE WILL BE CRUISING IN SATURDAY MORNING AND LEAVING EARLY SUNDAY MORNING HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!!*_


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Oct 20 2010, 10:55 PM~18862063
> *my 3 from the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what they chose as the custom category winner.  nothing custom about it but the paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Great builds


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:run:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 21 2010, 06:32 AM~18868381
> *LET'S DO THIS!!!!! :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S GOING TO BE A NICE CRUISE SATURDAY AFTERNOON TOO SO MAKE SURE TO BOOK YOUR ROOMS WE WILL BE CRUISING IN SATURDAY MORNING AND LEAVING EARLY SUNDAY MORNING HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!!
> *


you know I will Patty


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 17 2010, 02:51 PM~18834388
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homies this is one sick LINCOLN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Seen that ride in person two weeks ago and it's sick! Color looked pretty different than in these pics...more orange not sure if it was because of lighting.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

One of my older muscle car builds.............

1971 Dodge Challenger R/T from a resin kit...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Incase any of the Fam missed the Vegas Super Show here's a link homies...I'll start you off on a good page...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=564340&st=180

Some sick builds at that show fellas !


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 22 2010, 05:10 AM~18878114
> *One of my older muscle car builds.............
> 
> 1971 Dodge Challenger R/T from a resin kit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i just wana say that this is one of the cleanest most real lookn builds i have ever seen. the detail under the hood is just so real lookn. man u done a great job onit.
i don't know how u made it look so real under the hood, but it's awesome. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 22 2010, 06:10 AM~18878114
> *One of my older muscle car builds.............
> 
> 1971 Dodge Challenger R/T from a resin kit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 22 2010, 06:24 AM~18878139
> *Incase any of the Fam missed the Vegas Super Show here's a link homies...I'll start you off on a good page...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=564340&st=180
> 
> Some sick builds at that show fellas !
> 
> *


WOW BAD ASS SHIT IN HERE THE BABY BLUE 58 IS MY FAV...THEM 59-60 WAGONS ARE SICK TOO... :wow: :0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

1971 Dodge Challenger R/T from a resin kit...









HERE HE GOES RICK!!! NO MORE LOWRIDERS.. I GUESS HE DIDNT SHAVE THAT BEARD YET. :roflmao:
for real thuogh sick car an detail is amazing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97+Oct 22 2010, 06:41 AM~18878191-->
> 
> 
> 
> i just wana say that this is one of the cleanest most real lookn builds i have ever seen. the detail under the hood is just so real lookn. man u done a great job onit.
> i don't know how u made it look so real under the hood, but it's awesome. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx bro ! I took about 50 pics of the real car at a Mopar show and just tried to duplicat what I saw in the engine bay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 07:15 AM~18878263
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ..that kid looks like he's really askin' too !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-716 LAYIN LOW_@Oct 22 2010, 07:52 AM~18878384
> *1971 Dodge Challenger R/T from a resin kit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE HE GOES RICK!!! NO MORE LOWRIDERS.. I GUESS HE DIDNT SHAVE THAT BEARD YET. :roflmao:
> for real thuogh sick car an detail is amazing! :thumbsup:
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

did I mention ...







...







...











thanx bro !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Hey Fam, I just picked these flakes up. As soon as I use them, I'll let you know if they work or not and where to buy them from.


----------



## 06150xlt

Hey Jeff Is this ok? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Oct 22 2010, 08:54 PM~18883607
> *Hey Jeff Is this ok?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:0 :wow: :0 :run: :run: :thumbsup: 


when can we get some full shots of that beast?


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 22 2010, 07:06 PM~18883687
> *:0  :wow:  :0  :run:  :run:  :thumbsup:
> when can we get some full shots of that beast?
> *



Soon ... Just waiting on the front window and it will be done :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Oct 22 2010, 07:54 PM~18883607
> *Hey Jeff Is this ok?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mirror shine !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caprice on dz

got my ride height set this morning, maybe a hair higher in the back


----------



## DJ-ROY

> One of my older muscle car builds.............
> 
> 1971 Dodge Challenger R/T from a resin kit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The detail on this is SICK..   :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> One of my older muscle car builds.............
> 
> 1971 Dodge Challenger R/T from a resin kit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The detail on this is SICK..   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> truth............ always sick work tone!
Click to expand...


----------



## jt2020

Hey family I brought us home a second place at the show today with my 97 Mazda RX7.

Thanks to Trends for being Jonny on the spot with some glue. It was nice to meet you today.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Oct 23 2010, 06:02 PM~18889403
> *Hey family I brought us home a second place at the show today with my 97 Mazda RX7.
> 
> Thanks to Trends for being Jonny on the spot with some glue. It was nice to meet you today.
> *



Good meetin' you bro ! Nice to see fam out at the shows !

Congrats on the win, I was hopin' that the glue held for ya ! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Builds all look good as usual!

Sorry i didn't get a chance to talk to ya at the show, kids had me busy.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Oct 23 2010, 07:02 PM~18889403
> *Hey family I brought us home a second place at the show today with my 97 Mazda RX7.
> 
> Thanks to Trends for being Jonny on the spot with some glue. It was nice to meet you today.
> *


CONGRATS HOMIE..........SORRY I COULDNT MAKE THIS SHOW TONE BUT I WILL BE THERE IN THE SPRING!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Pokey+Oct 23 2010, 06:35 PM~18889593-->
> 
> 
> 
> Builds all look good as usual!
> 
> Sorry i didn't get a chance to talk to ya at the show, kids had me busy.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean Pokey ! It's all good bro, glad to see your daughter is still buildin' ! Congrats bro !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-93FULLSIZE_@Oct 23 2010, 07:18 PM~18889801
> *CONGRATS HOMIE..........SORRY I COULDNT MAKE THIS SHOW TONE BUT I WILL BE THERE IN THE SPRING!!! :biggrin:
> *


It's cool Fam, We gonna have a "Dynasty" show this spring ! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jt2020+Oct 23 2010, 07:02 PM~18889403-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey family I brought us home a second place at the show today with my 97 Mazda RX7.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> congrats brother
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Trendsetta 68_@Oct 23 2010, 09:53 PM~18890345
> *
> It's cool Fam, We gonna have a "Dynasty" show this spring !  :biggrin:
> *




:0 hopefully i can make this one


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 22 2010, 08:50 AM~18879382
> *Hey Fam, I just picked these flakes up. As soon as I use them, I'll let you know if they work or not and where to buy them from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dam that looks bad ass , im sure if u really know how to use it u should have no problem


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 23 2010, 09:42 PM~18890564
> *congrats brother
> :0  hopefully i can make this one
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

not much going on in the dynasty club, i am waiting on my first lo-lo, i have seen u guys build some clean ass lo-lo's and i wanted to build one too, so i got a 70 monte carlo coming, i got it off of e-bay so i hope to have it some time this week, not sure what i want to do to it yet, but i am going to give lowrider building a shot. i will post up pic's as soon as i get it.


----------



## chevyguy97

well while im waiting on my lo-lo to come in, i have been working on this, i had been looking in some mud life mag's and i desided to build some shocks that look like the one's on them truck, i used the tubs and springs outa some old pens i had laying around. still gota lot of work left to do, this is just somthing to keep me building. enjoy. :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

How about a little teaser till its done?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Oct 25 2010, 10:14 PM~18907653
> *not much going on in the dynasty club, i am waiting on my first lo-lo, i have seen u guys build some clean ass lo-lo's and i wanted to build one too, so i got a 70 monte carlo coming, i got it off of e-bay so i hope to have it some time this week, not sure what i want to do to it yet, but i am going to give lowrider building a shot. i will post up pic's as soon as i get it.
> *



Good luck to your first Low- Low build bro ! It's always kool to try other building projects.

If you are interested, I have a couple of sets of '70 Monte Carlo decals for that kit.... :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97+Oct 25 2010, 10:39 PM~18907954-->
> 
> 
> 
> well while im waiting on my lo-lo to come in, i have been working on this, i had been looking in some mud life mag's and i desided to build some shocks that look like the one's on them truck, i used the tubs and springs outa some old pens i had laying around. still gota lot of work left to do, this is just somthing to keep me building. enjoy. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are some serious mud slingin' tires ! Keep us posted bro !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-06150xlt_@Oct 25 2010, 11:50 PM~18908726
> *How about a little teaser till its done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: ... That looks wicked !


----------



## chevyguy97

http://www.lowdowncreations.proboards.com/...ead=1159&page=1
ya'll hop over to this and vote for model of the month, there is a clean ass purple 58, and a bad ass hopper, so vote on the one u like.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Oct 25 2010, 09:50 PM~18908726
> *How about a little teaser till its done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


either thats the knock off pokin out or your rollin supremes! :0 

either way, this car is looking killer!!


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Oct 26 2010, 10:22 AM~18911578
> *either thats the knock off pokin out or your rollin supremes! :0
> 
> either way, this car is looking killer!!
> *


just KO's no supremes


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Oct 26 2010, 06:50 AM~18908726
> *How about a little teaser till its done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez

IT'S ALMOST TIME :biggrin: 










:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MARINATE

> <span style=\'color:red\'>"THE GODFATHER"</span>


----------



## Damaged

here is what im currently spending all my time building at the moment

60 fleetside custom


















more pics in my build thread


----------



## Damaged

> <span style=\'color:red\'>"THE GODFATHER"</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> thats [email protected]#$"n awesome, classy looking ride bro :thumbsup: interior is sick
Click to expand...


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Oct 26 2010, 07:01 PM~18916031
> *here is what im currently spending all my time building at the moment
> 
> 60 fleetside custom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics in my build thread
> *


man that's sick, u going to do some lowrider patterens onit??? that would look awesome.


----------



## hocknberry

some good lookin projects comin along here guys!! im divin into my "american toyota" again!  matt dont forget the mud flaps so you dont get a ticket bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

yeah with T.V's in them.
yaa gota pimp my ride. ----- damn rite.
mud flaps i don't need no stinking mud flaps hahhahhhahahahaahaah
lol.


----------



## chevyguy97

well i got my low-low in today, not sure on what im going to do to it just yet, but i do have it outa the box, and im going to get started onit now. :wow:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Oct 28 2010, 12:11 PM~18931255
> *well i got my low-low in today, not sure on what im going to do to it just yet, but i do have it outa the box, and im going to get started onit now. :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ok homies i got somthing for ya--i need a set of the chrome D's with white walls from scaledreams.com for my low-lo build. i want the small ones. they are on page 2 of the pegasus hobbie categorie, at the bottem, not the wide ones. they are $9.00 bucks plus shipping. 
what i will give ya for them is a $30 gift certificate for parts by parks. i will send ya the gift certificate when u send me a tracking number showing that ya have sent the wheels and tires.
if you are interesting in this trade, then P.M. me and let's get this going. 
i don't need the gift certificate, so i would rather trade it for somthing i need. thanks. 
or if ya have a set that are new with white wall tires i would still trade with ya. 
u can click on this link, these are the wheels and tires i am looking for thanks
http://stores.scaledreams.com/-strse-385/C...alls/Detail.bok


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 28 2010, 11:56 PM~18933088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


Cant wait to see whats next hno: uffin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 28 2010, 06:12 PM~18933166
> *Cant wait to see whats next  hno:  uffin:
> *



x-2


----------



## [email protected]

:wave: :wave: wud up fam! :biggrin: 


shits lookin good fellas


ive been sick as a fuckin dog for the past week, and working and tryin to move in to a new pad.............. so hopefully when i get settled in.......... i can get back to some plastic :biggrin: 



keep doin what your doin fellas


and willy..................... sorry ive been slackin on the wagon........... once i get everything settled in, ill ship that out for ya!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 28 2010, 04:56 PM~18933088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


Shit looks way cool Trend


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 28 2010, 02:56 PM~18933088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


yea that shit looks clean homie say i need a few of those made for a few of my replicas could you make some difrent ones just let me know how much homie? :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 28 2010, 09:00 PM~18935078
> *:wave:  :wave:  wud up fam! :biggrin:
> shits lookin good fellas
> ive been sick as a fuckin dog for the past week, and working and tryin to move in to a new pad.............. so hopefully when i get settled in.......... i can get back to some plastic :biggrin:
> keep doin what your doin fellas
> and willy..................... sorry ive been slackin on the wagon........... once i get everything settled in, ill ship that out for ya!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: wHATS UP BRO, GOOD LUCK ON MOVIN' , I KNOW FIRST HAND THAT STUFF AIN'T FUN ! :h5:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 22 2010, 10:50 AM~18879382
> *Hey Fam, I just picked these flakes up. As soon as I use them, I'll let you know if they work or not and where to buy them from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ALRIGHT FELLAS, THAT STUFF WORKS WITH HOK KLEAR SO FAR ! NO COLOR FADING AND THEY LAY SMOOTH ! ( THAT'S THE ONLY THINGS THAT I WAS WORRIED ABOUT)

I JUST MIXED A DAB OF THEM WITH THE 3 PART CLEAR AND SHOT THEM WITH MY AIR CAN SET - UP ON A TEST INNER FENDER. I'LL TAKE OPICS TOMORROW IF THE SUN SHOW'S IT'S FACE ... :biggrin: .

I GOT THEM FROM MICHAEL'S CRAFT STORE FOR $4.69 ! NEXT I'LL TRY THEM UNDER SOME KANDY ! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 28 2010, 08:00 PM~18935078
> *:wave:  :wave:  wud up fam! :biggrin:
> shits lookin good fellas
> ive been sick as a fuckin dog for the past week, and working and tryin to move in to a new pad.............. so hopefully when i get settled in.......... i can get back to some plastic :biggrin:
> keep doin what your doin fellas
> and willy..................... sorry ive been slackin on the wagon........... once i get everything settled in, ill ship that out for ya!
> *


hope ya get to feeling better, and congrats on the new pad.


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 29 2010, 04:16 AM~18935896
> *ALRIGHT FELLAS, THAT STUFF WORKS WITH HOK KLEAR SO FAR ! NO COLOR FADING AND THEY LAY SMOOTH ! ( THAT'S THE ONLY THINGS THAT I WAS WORRIED ABOUT)
> 
> I JUST MIXED A DAB OF THEM WITH THE 3 PART CLEAR AND SHOT THEM WITH MY AIR CAN SET - UP ON A TEST INNER FENDER. I'LL TAKE OPICS TOMORROW IF THE SUN SHOW'S IT'S FACE ... :biggrin: .
> 
> I GOT THEM FROM MICHAEL'S CRAFT STORE FOR $4.69 ! NEXT I'LL TRY THEM UNDER SOME KANDY !  :biggrin:
> *


   any pics now...........


----------



## SlammdSonoma

haha i thought that shit looked familiar...ive walked past the same flake here...and wandered if it would work...now that i know, ill be tryin that shit out.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I wasn't to sure of the clubs start date so I wrote in 2003 ... :dunno:

This is a rough draft of a shirt design that could be screen printed.

I also wasn't to sure of all of the clubs members, so forgive a fella if
if forgot your name. ..... :biggrin: 

Open for suggestions as always ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 30 2010, 10:35 AM~18946513
> *I wasn't to sure of the clubs start date so I wrote in 2003 ... :dunno:
> 
> This is a rough draft of a shirt design that could be screen printed.
> 
> I also wasn't to sure of all of the clubs members, so forgive a fella  if
> if forgot your name. ..... :biggrin:
> 
> Open for suggestions as always ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh hell yeah that is sweet ..im in.... i want one.. but we will need alot of people to go in on this ...like i said about the screen printing place i went to... it was 15 shirts to start...if your names not on the list let TREND know so he can update this an DROPPED let him know about the start date of the club...THATS SWEET!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 30 2010, 05:35 PM~18946513
> *I wasn't to sure of the clubs start date so I wrote in 2003 ... :dunno:
> 
> This is a rough draft of a shirt design that could be screen printed.
> 
> I also wasn't to sure of all of the clubs members, so forgive a fella  if
> if forgot your name. ..... :biggrin:
> 
> Open for suggestions as always ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats nice :cheesy:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 30 2010, 04:35 PM~18946513
> *I wasn't to sure of the clubs start date so I wrote in 2003 ... :dunno:
> 
> This is a rough draft of a shirt design that could be screen printed.
> 
> I also wasn't to sure of all of the clubs members, so forgive a fella  if
> if forgot your name. ..... :biggrin:
> 
> Open for suggestions as always ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK T. :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 28 2010, 10:03 PM~18935760
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  wHATS UP BRO, GOOD LUCK ON MOVIN' , I KNOW FIRST HAND THAT STUFF AIN'T FUN ! :h5:
> *


take it from someone thats moved 6+ times in the last 3yrs...ITS NOT :uh: :nosad: :rant: :run:


----------



## caprice on dz

looks good T. I met a guy at a local show last week who does shirts/banners/cars and such, the way he was talking if I bring him the design he can do single shirts for like 15-25 a piece, still gotta confirm everything though


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 30 2010, 10:35 AM~18946513
> *I wasn't to sure of the clubs start date so I wrote in 2003 ... :dunno:
> 
> This is a rough draft of a shirt design that could be screen printed.
> 
> I also wasn't to sure of all of the clubs members, so forgive a fella  if
> if forgot your name. ..... :biggrin:
> 
> Open for suggestions as always ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I down for one. 

On another note Trends do you know anything about the show on April 16th at 2011 Lynhurst 7th & 8th Grade Center.

It is a Car show and a Model cars show.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Oct 30 2010, 03:19 PM~18947816
> *looks good T. I met a guy at a local show last week who does shirts/banners/cars and such, the way he was talking if I bring him the design he can do single shirts for like 15-25 a piece, still gotta confirm everything though
> *


 :thumbsup: 



Here's my new project that I'm startin' on tonight .............










Nothin' special as far as trunk set ups or swingin' doors. Just a killa engine set-up (SS 396 Camaro block) and paint. The interior will be that new look like the Lifestyle C.C. Cars. ( they ish is so clean)


I gotta get the bumpers re-chromed but until then , I'll get it painted and get the engine and interior done.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Trendsetta 68,*jt2020*

:wave: what's up bro !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 30 2010, 09:19 PM~18949124
> *:thumbsup:
> Here's my new project that I'm startin' on tonight .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothin' special as far as trunk set ups or swingin' doors. Just a killa engine set-up (SS 396 Camaro block) and paint. The interior will be that new look like the Lifestyle C.C. Cars. ( they ish is so clean)
> I gotta get the bumpers re-chromed but until then , I'll get it painted and get the engine and interior done.
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: ITS GONNA BE SIKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 30 2010, 09:19 PM~18949124
> *:thumbsup:
> Here's my new project that I'm startin' on tonight .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothin' special as far as trunk set ups or swingin' doors. Just a killa engine set-up (SS 396 Camaro block) and paint. The interior will be that new look like the Lifestyle C.C. Cars. ( they ish is so clean)
> I gotta get the bumpers re-chromed but until then , I'll get it painted and get the engine and interior done.
> 
> *


Gonna be nice.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 30 2010, 08:49 PM~18949261
> *:thumbsup: ITS GONNA BE SIKKKKKKKKKK
> *


there she is...lol.....deal of the day. :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE SIMON.
WHAT UP VATOS? NEW N OG'S THIS DOPE-SCALE HERE BEEN GONE FOR A BIT BUT GOT THE ITCH TO BUILD AGAIN. BEEN ON HERE FOR THE PAST WEEK OR SO AND CHECKIN THE SICK SHIT YOU VATOS HAVE BEEN PUTTIN OUT. YOU GUYS HAVE BEEN HOLDIN IT DOWN THAT COOL. I JUST NEED TO FIGURE OUT MY PHOTOBUCKET ACCOUNT AND THEN ILL BE POSTIN UP A MONTE IM GONNA START SOON SO HOPE YA VATOS APPROVE AND LOOK FORWARD TO CATCHIN UP WITH YA OG'S AND ALSO MEETIN YA NEW HOMIES. LATE.....


----------



## DJ-ROY

> :thumbsup:
> Here's my new project that I'm startin' on tonight .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothin' special as far as trunk set ups or swingin' doors. Just a killa engine set-up (SS 396 Camaro block) and paint. The interior will be that new look like the Lifestyle C.C. Cars. ( they ish is so clean)
> I gotta get the bumpers re-chromed but until then , I'll get it painted and get the engine and interior done.
> 
> 
> Dang


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> I down for one.
> 
> theres 3 peeps me tone an jt ...lets get a lisyt going who wants one?????


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Oct 31 2010, 01:45 AM~18951034
> *ORALE SIMON.
> WHAT UP VATOS? NEW N OG'S THIS DOPE-SCALE HERE BEEN GONE FOR A BIT BUT GOT THE ITCH TO BUILD AGAIN. BEEN ON HERE FOR THE PAST WEEK OR SO AND CHECKIN THE SICK SHIT YOU VATOS HAVE BEEN PUTTIN OUT. YOU GUYS HAVE BEEN HOLDIN IT DOWN THAT COOL. I JUST NEED TO FIGURE OUT MY PHOTOBUCKET ACCOUNT AND THEN ILL BE POSTIN UP A MONTE IM GONNA START SOON SO HOPE YA VATOS APPROVE AND LOOK FORWARD TO CATCHIN UP WITH YA OG'S AND ALSO MEETIN YA NEW HOMIES. LATE.....
> *


  cant wait for the pics bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE... 
THIS REGAL WAS MY FIRST AND ONLY RIDE AS AN OFFICIAL DYNASTY MEMBER, NOT THE GREATEST BUT I THINK IT TURNED OUT GOOD.

























ORALE...
NOW GOT TO STEP UP AND FINISH ANOTHER ONE TO REPRESENT....
MONTE COMIN SOON...


----------



## caprice on dz

> I down for one.
> 
> theres 3 peeps me tone an jt ...lets get a lisyt going who wants one?????
> 
> 
> 
> you know I do, Tuesday is my day off, gonna get my haircut and ride down to the guys I met last week and get an idea on pricing, at the very least I wanna get a simple shirt done for a local show the end of the month
Click to expand...


----------



## chevyguy97

here is a little update on my monte carlo lowrider, i got the fender skirts molded in, and got the door cut open and hinged.








im thinking kandy apple green and white as the colors for this. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 1 2010, 09:35 AM~18957549
> *here is a little update on my monte carlo lowrider, i got the fender skirts molded in, and got the door cut open and hinged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im thinking kandy apple green and white as the colors for this. :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: Thats some nice work bro ! I think Kandy green Monte C's look good too !!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

I dont build much lately ,but now the winter is coming ,i want to build again.

my latest build 4 door Lac


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 30 2010, 11:35 AM~18946513
> *I wasn't to sure of the clubs start date so I wrote in 2003 ... :dunno:
> 
> This is a rough draft of a shirt design that could be screen printed.
> 
> I also wasn't to sure of all of the clubs members, so forgive a fella  if
> if forgot your name. ..... :biggrin:
> 
> Open for suggestions as always ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





this is sick tone!

i would change the est. date to around 2006............. and your good bro! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 1 2010, 08:08 PM~18962120
> *this is sick tone!
> 
> i would change the est. date to around 2006............. and your good bro! :biggrin:
> *



:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE...
YEAH HOMIE THROW MY NAME ON THAT BITCH AND PUT ME DOWN FOR ONE, JUST LET ME KNOW WHAT THE DAMAGE IS.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 1 2010, 07:08 PM~18962120
> *this is sick tone!
> 
> i would change the est. date to around 2006............. and your good bro! :biggrin:
> *


yah!! im on a t-shirt! :biggrin: IMO....jeffs name should be 1st! since he's the big boss around here!! looks nice though for sure!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 22 2010, 08:50 AM~18879382
> *Hey Fam, I just picked these flakes up. As soon as I use them, I'll let you know if they work or not and where to buy them from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



trend ur shooting this through the airbrush?? my shit would get so clogged if id try!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 1 2010, 10:46 PM~18963120
> *trend ur shooting this through the airbrush?? my shit would get so clogged if id try!
> *


x2 ive tried this flake before..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 1 2010, 10:26 PM~18962886
> *yah!! im on a t-shirt!  :biggrin: IMO....jeffs name should be 1st! since he's the big boss around here!! looks nice though for sure!!
> *


 agree.. but you need to get a list going for who wants a shirt done..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 1 2010, 08:40 PM~18961801
> *I dont build much lately ,but now the winter is coming ,i want to build again.
> 
> my latest build 4 door Lac
> 
> 
> *


sick job on the conversion..


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 2 2010, 06:12 AM~18963419
> *sick job on the conversion..
> *



Thanks L.L. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i want it back Jeff :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 2 2010, 02:40 AM~18961801
> *I dont build much lately ,but now the winter is coming ,i want to build again.
> 
> my latest build 4 door Lac
> 
> 
> *


NICE ROY


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 2 2010, 09:11 AM~18965785
> *NICE ROY
> *


x2 !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 2 2010, 08:20 AM~18965392
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want it back Jeff  :biggrin:
> *





lol 40 bills shipped and its yours................. and its been dipped


----------



## DJ-ROY

TTT Thanks brothers


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 2 2010, 03:13 PM~18968365
> *lol 40 bills shipped and its yours................. and its been dipped
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven

Beautiful rides up in here fellas. Keep up the great work!!


----------



## josh 78

DYNASTY. M.C.C


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 3 2010, 12:59 PM~18975604
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daaaaang !!!!!
> 
> 
> That's sick bro !!!*


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 3 2010, 11:59 AM~18975604
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DYNASTY. M.C.C
> *


love that paint scheme & that ol school look w/ them wheels


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 3 2010, 07:59 PM~18975604
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DYNASTY. M.C.C
> *



Sold ... :biggrin: j/k


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 3 2010, 10:41 PM~18977165
> *Sold ... :biggrin:  j/k
> *


shipp it yeaterday :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 2 2010, 03:13 PM~18968365
> *lol 40 bills shipped and its yours................. and its been dipped
> *


what year is it 71?


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 3 2010, 11:59 AM~18975604
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DYNASTY. M.C.C
> *


very nice man, very nice.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 3 2010, 06:00 PM~18977304
> *what year is it 71?
> *





74


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 3 2010, 05:59 PM~18977776
> *74
> *


if its still for sale after i pay off mini ill pick it up !!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 3 2010, 07:49 PM~18978165
> *if its still for sale after i pay off mini ill pick it up !!!
> *




hit me up............ its got a couple small issues, nothing major (that cant be fixed), but its got a couple


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good guys.. not much on my end ive been sic.. i did get this 63 done


----------



## chevyguy97

looks good homie, hope ya get to feeling better soon.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 3 2010, 07:49 PM~18978576
> *lookin good guys.. not much on my end ive been sic.. i did get this 63 done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good bro ! I love that color combo!

get bwell homie!


----------



## chris mineer

thanks guys


----------



## Trendsetta 68

<span style=\'font-family:engrvrsoldeng bd bt\'>This is for the Dynasty Fam !!!</span>


----------



## Damaged

:wow: Thats sick Trendsetta68 :thumbsup: 
right click,saved
thankyou


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE...
GOOD WORK CARNAL.....


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 5 2010, 03:23 AM~18987862
> *<span style=\'font-family:engrvrsoldeng bd bt\'>This is for the Dynasty Fam !!!</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Damaged+Nov 4 2010, 08:30 PM~18987935-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: Thats sick Trendsetta68 :thumbsup:
> right click,saved
> thankyou
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 08:53 PM~18988144
> *ORALE...
> GOOD WORK CARNAL.....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DJ-ROY_@Nov 5 2010, 06:59 AM~18992366
> *:wow:
> *


Thanx Fam !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 4 2010, 08:23 PM~18987862
> *<span style=\'font-family:engrvrsoldeng bd bt\'>This is for the Dynasty Fam !!!</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im liken this...maybe switch things up on the avi? time for a change president????


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 3 2010, 06:49 PM~18978576
> *lookin good guys.. not much on my end ive been sic.. i did get this 63 done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's fresh! like that color scheme man, very original


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 3 2010, 08:49 PM~18978576
> *lookin good guys.. not much on my end ive been sic.. i did get this 63 done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good bro........ just bringit down with ya tomorrow and i will gladly put in my display case,.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 5 2010, 01:37 PM~18994699
> *im liken this...maybe  switch things up on the avi? time for a change president????
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 5 2010, 02:37 PM~18994699
> *im liken this...maybe  switch things up on the avi? time for a change president????
> *





not a chance bro!

i dont think we need to change the avie every 3 weeks............. the avie we have now is what we are known for............... and thats the way i would like it to stay.

i would like to think that im fair, and let everyone build what they like and dont press for quotas on builds and so on............ but the only thing i hold strong on is what sets us apart from the rest, our identity and thats our avie  


unless i see something that makes me go :wow: but until then, i would like it to stay the way it is


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE...
IM WITH YOU ONE THIS ONE CARNAL ([email protected])
IT FELT REALLY GOOD TO SEE ALOT PEEPS REPPIN OUR AVATAR AS MEMBERS WHEN I FINALLY MADE IT BACK ON HERE AND I WAS SURPRISED ON HOW MANY HOMIES WE HAD ACQUIRED SINCE I WAS GONE.
BUT JUST MY 2 CENTS.....


----------



## 06150xlt

1st lowlow on my shelf! Thanks Jeff for "starting" the paint for me :biggrin: j/k bro. This car was real fun. Jeff put a nice ass paint on but it got a little messed up in the mail. So he walked me through fixing it. But here it is, far from perfect but perfect to me! I'll try to get some outside pics tomorrow


----------



## Trendsetta 68

THAT'S A Gangsta Chevelle Low Bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 5 2010, 08:19 PM~18996810
> *not a chance bro!
> 
> i dont think we need to change the avie every 3 weeks............. the avie we have now is what we are known for............... and thats the way i would like it to stay.
> 
> i would like to think that im fair, and let everyone build what they like and dont press for quotas on builds and so on............ but the only thing i hold strong on is what sets us apart from the rest, our identity and thats our avie
> unless i see something that makes me go  :wow:  but until then, i would like it to stay the way it is
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 5 2010, 09:39 PM~18997345
> *1st lowlow on my shelf! Thanks Jeff for "starting" the paint for me  :biggrin: j/k bro. This car was real fun. Jeff put a nice ass paint on but it got a little messed up in the mail. So he walked me through fixing it. But here it is, far from perfect but perfect to me! I'll try to get some outside pics tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD NATE!!


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 5 2010, 05:39 PM~18997345
> *1st lowlow on my shelf! Thanks Jeff for "starting" the paint for me  :biggrin: j/k bro. This car was real fun. Jeff put a nice ass paint on but it got a little messed up in the mail. So he walked me through fixing it. But here it is, far from perfect but perfect to me! I'll try to get some outside pics tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! 

Is the grille PE or a real clean black wash?


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Nov 5 2010, 08:59 PM~18997857
> *Nice!
> 
> Is the grille PE or a real clean black wash?
> *


PE :biggrin: 



And Thanks Guys!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 5 2010, 07:19 PM~18996810
> *not a chance bro!
> 
> i dont think we need to change the avie every 3 weeks............. the avie we have now is what we are known for............... and thats the way i would like it to stay.
> 
> i would like to think that im fair, and let everyone build what they like and dont press for quotas on builds and so on............ but the only thing i hold strong on is what sets us apart from the rest, our identity and thats our avie
> unless i see something that makes me go  :wow:  but until then, i would like it to stay the way it is
> *


the man has spoken!  but feel ya ...guess i didnt think of it like that!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

nice ride man...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 5 2010, 05:19 PM~18996810
> *not a chance bro!
> 
> i dont think we need to change the avie every 3 weeks............. the avie we have now is what we are known for............... and thats the way i would like it to stay.
> 
> i would like to think that im fair, and let everyone build what they like and dont press for quotas on builds and so on............ but the only thing i hold strong on is what sets us apart from the rest, our identity and thats our avie
> unless i see something that makes me go  :wow:  but until then, i would like it to stay the way it is
> *



couldnt agree more myself...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 5 2010, 09:39 PM~18997345
> *1st lowlow on my shelf! Thanks Jeff for "starting" the paint for me  :biggrin: j/k bro. This car was real fun. Jeff put a nice ass paint on but it got a little messed up in the mail. So he walked me through fixing it. But here it is, far from perfect but perfect to me! I'll try to get some outside pics tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





looks like someones been dippin into the photobucket lol............ looks real close, just a different color lol

that shits gangster nate.......................nice work and remember, send me somethin else, and ill work the shit outa that bish.......... i got some soft foam today, so no more boo boo's


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 5 2010, 10:44 PM~18998605
> *looks like someones been dippin into the photobucket lol............ looks real close, just a different color lol
> 
> that shits gangster nate.......................nice work and remember, send me somethin else, and ill work the shit outa that bish.......... i got some soft foam today, so no more boo boo's
> *


 :roflmao: :h5: 



Walking out the door to go to my first show (GatorCon2010) Hope to bring something home for DYNASTY!


----------



## DJ-ROY

67" 1/12 i,m building ,just needs chrome foil ,Jevries wheels , :biggrin: {And a Trendsetter paintjob :happysad: }


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 6 2010, 07:46 AM~18999886
> *67" 1/12 i,m building ,just needs chrome foil ,Jevries wheels , :biggrin: {And a Trendsetter paintjob :happysad: }
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 5 2010, 07:19 PM~18996810
> *not a chance bro!
> 
> i dont think we need to change the avie every 3 weeks............. the avie we have now is what we are known for............... and thats the way i would like it to stay.
> 
> i would like to think that im fair, and let everyone build what they like and dont press for quotas on builds and so on............ but the only thing i hold strong on is what sets us apart from the rest, our identity and thats our avie
> unless i see something that makes me go  :wow:  but until then, i would like it to stay the way it is
> *










..........







..........







............... :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

1st lowlow on my shelf! Thanks Jeff for "starting" the paint for me biggrin.gif j/k bro. This car was real fun. Jeff put a nice ass paint on but it got a little messed up in the mail. So he walked me through fixing it. But here it is, far from perfect but perfect to me! I'll try to get some outside pics tomorrow











Sick work bro


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 6 2010, 09:38 AM~19000028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...............  :biggrin:
> 
> *





:biggrin: THANKS FOR UNDERSTANDING FELLAS!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 6 2010, 07:48 AM~18999767
> *:roflmao:  :h5:
> Walking out the door to go to my first show (GatorCon2010) Hope to bring something home for DYNASTY!
> *




good luck brother!


----------



## Damaged

Progress pics in my build thread


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 6 2010, 06:48 AM~18999767
> *:roflmao:  :h5:
> Walking out the door to go to my first show (GatorCon2010) Hope to bring something home for DYNASTY!
> *



Good luck bro ! Hope that you have fun homie !

*Remember* for the members of Dynasty going to their first show, they 
have to buy *all* acting members a model from the swap meet !!!




































J/k ........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ......


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Nov 6 2010, 12:09 PM~19000957
> *Progress pics in my build thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wicked !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 6 2010, 01:31 PM~19001047
> *Good luck bro ! Hope that you have fun homie !
> 
> Remember for the members of Dynasty going to their first show, they
> have to buy all acting members a model from the swap meet !!!
> J/k ........  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  ......
> *






you might be kiddin tone.................... but im not lol


ill take a monte promo or a 80's iroc promo either or and ill be happy lol :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 6 2010, 02:47 PM~19001452
> *you might be kiddin tone.................... but im not lol
> ill take a monte promo or a 80's iroc promo either or and ill be happy lol :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

There really isnt many cars here... Mostly planes and tanks. And as far as the swapmeet... maybe 30-40 kits and mostly the crap kits


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 6 2010, 09:22 AM~19000711
> *1st lowlow on my shelf! Thanks Jeff for "starting" the paint for me biggrin.gif j/k bro. This car was real fun. Jeff put a nice ass paint on but it got a little messed up in the mail. So he walked me through fixing it. But here it is, far from perfect but perfect to me! I'll try to get some outside pics tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sick work bro
> *




NICE WORK ROY!!! :cheesy: You always puttin it down out there! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Nov 6 2010, 10:09 AM~19000957
> *Progress pics in my build thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Whoa..... :0


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Nov 6 2010, 11:09 AM~19000957
> *Progress pics in my build thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man that is so bad ass, what color ya going to paint it???? can't wait to see this one done, hell i like it like it is, nothing better then a laid out truck in primer.
very sick.


----------



## 06150xlt

Bringing home a couple for Dynasty! Bike and Willys took 1st and a scratch built car hauler got 3rd...The 66 Wagon didn't get SHIT! :ugh:


----------



## Damaged

Congrats with awards  :thumbsup:


----------



## Damaged

thanks for the comments on my truck build



> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 7 2010, 09:34 AM~19002720
> * what color ya going to paint it????
> *


probly something like this


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 6 2010, 08:42 PM~19003063
> *Bringing home a couple for Dynasty! Bike and Willys took 1st and a scratch built car hauler got 3rd...The 66 Wagon didn't get SHIT! :ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATS FAM!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 7 2010, 04:32 AM~19003927
> *CONGRATS FAM!!!!
> *



X2


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Nov 6 2010, 06:50 PM~19003112
> *thanks for the comments on my truck build
> probly something like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 kinda cream color, that's cool.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 6 2010, 06:42 PM~19003063
> *Bringing home a couple for Dynasty! Bike and Willys took 1st and a scratch built car hauler got 3rd...The 66 Wagon didn't get SHIT! :ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats on the win homie :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 6 2010, 07:42 PM~19003063
> *Bringing home a couple for Dynasty! Bike and Willys took 1st and a scratch built car hauler got 3rd...The 66 Wagon didn't get SHIT! :ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Congrats Homie !!!!!!!!!!!! Those are some very nice awards too !!!


----------



## 06150xlt

Thanks guys! not too bad for my first show! and had alot of fun too talkin with the old guys there. Can't wait till another one


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 7 2010, 05:59 PM~19009363
> *Thanks guys! not too bad for my first show! and had alot of fun too talkin with the old guys there. Can't wait till another one
> *


Thats always fun , talkin to the forefathers of buildin'. Learnin' what they know is kool.

I can't wait to enter another contest, it's been almost a year since I have  !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 6 2010, 07:42 PM~19003063
> *Bringing home a couple for Dynasty! Bike and Willys took 1st and a scratch built car hauler got 3rd...The 66 Wagon didn't get SHIT! :ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice job congrats.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE...
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
CONGRATS VATO... WAY TO PUT IT DOWN FOR THE DYNASTY FAMILIA...


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE...
GOT A LIL MORE PROGRESS ON THE MONTE.....


----------



## chevyguy97

this is the finished frame for my 4x4 ive been working on, i got the motor and wheels onit, i do have the body painted, should have it all together somtime tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY




----------



## chevyguy97

ok fam, i have been working on this all day, and i just got done with it. this is my purple 4x4 "GRAPE APE"








i was tring to show how tall it really is so i put one of my older builds beside it.








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup: sick work homie , truck looks good !


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Nov 7 2010, 07:07 PM~19010994
> *ORALE...
> GOT A LIL MORE PROGRESS ON THE MONTE.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Lookin good dogg!  Hey Chevyguy that truck looks sweet bro!


----------



## chevyguy97




----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 9 2010, 07:16 PM~19029044
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 damn matt!! how you gonna get your spare tire out from the rear shave job when you blow a tire?! :biggrin: looks good bro!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 9 2010, 10:15 PM~19029557
> *:0 damn matt!! how you gonna get your spare tire out from the rear shave job when you blow a tire?! :biggrin:  looks good bro!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 9 2010, 09:15 PM~19029557
> *:0 damn matt!! how you gonna get your spare tire out from the rear shave job when you blow a tire?! :biggrin:  looks good bro!!
> *


lol, i knew u would come up with somthing funny to say, let's just hope i don't blow a tire, caues for one thing i think that spare is WAY to small to put on anyways.
so becaues you said that, if i blow a tire, im calling you to come help me change it. :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

:biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

OUTSIDE PICS!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 10 2010, 02:51 PM~19034478
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice , I love that grill !


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 10 2010, 02:34 PM~19034785
> *Nice , I love that grill !
> *


 :biggrin: thx


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 10 2010, 03:51 PM~19034478
> *OUTSIDE PICS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass homie!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 11 2010, 03:41 PM~19041248
> *bad ass homie!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 11 2010, 01:29 PM~19042435
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

i have been working on the trunk of my monty carlow, and i made a slide open trunk lid. not alot of room in there, but it does slide very well, just not as open as much as i would like it to, but u get the picture. i might try to make it slide open more, but it works.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 11 2010, 07:29 PM~19042435
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *



:0 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 11 2010, 04:51 PM~19044145
> *:0  :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 11 2010, 02:18 PM~19043936
> *i have been working on the trunk of my monty carlow, and i made a slide open trunk lid. not alot of room in there, but it does slide very well, just not as open as much as i would like it to, but u get the picture. i might try to make it slide open more, but it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ORALE...
DAMN G THAT LOOKIN GOOD, CUSTOM SHIT RIGHT THERE.....
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 10 2010, 12:51 PM~19034478
> *OUTSIDE PICS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Siiiiick.....


----------



## 06150xlt

Thanks again FAM!


----------



## caprice on dz

Started to tinker on a 66 impala, not much done yet, hinged hood and trunk, engine started.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Nov 12 2010, 04:47 AM~19049589
> *Started to tinker on a 66 impala, not much done yet, hinged hood and trunk, engine started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great start bro !


----------



## EVIL C

x 2


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Nov 11 2010, 08:30 PM~19045786
> *ORALE...
> DAMN G THAT LOOKIN GOOD, CUSTOM SHIT RIGHT THERE.....
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## chevyguy97

ok so after lookn at the pic's i took of it, i deside to redo it, i wanted it to slide open more, so i made all new slides, and now it slides open alot more. now im done with it, ya'll know how it is, when it aint rite, it aint rite. now it's rite.lol --sorry im picky like that.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> Looks good bro ! Now we get to see the goodies in the trunk ! :biggrin:
> Keep us posted bro !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the trunk I did on "Rollin' Leyenda". It took me some time to figure the slide out as well.


----------



## chevyguy97

man thats awesome, i did not know anyone else had done this. yours looks very clean. and damn, i was going to make my doors open like yours too, great minds think alike.
all i can say is WOW.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 12 2010, 10:31 AM~19050441
> *man thats awesome, i did not know anyone else had done this. yours looks very clean. and damn, i was going to make my doors open like yours too,  great minds think alike.
> all i can say is WOW.
> *


Your Monte Would look great with the doors like that. Go ahead and get 'em goin' bro ! Keep us posted !


----------



## [email protected]

:wave: :biggrin: 


wud up fam :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 13 2010, 08:03 AM~19057886
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> wud up fam :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: Glad you got your box :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 13 2010, 08:03 AM~19057886
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> wud up fam :biggrin:
> *


not much, wud up with you homie:biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 12 2010, 06:40 PM~19054057
> *Your Monte Would look great with the doors like that. Go ahead and get 'em goin' bro ! Keep us posted !
> *


X2 THAT LOOKS BAD ASS...


----------



## Trendsetta 68




----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 13 2010, 11:27 AM~19058681
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :guns:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 13 2010, 07:27 PM~19058681
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

HEY TREND THERE I AM ALL THE WAY IN THE BACK ON THE RIGHT.... :roflmao: :roflmao: THE SMALLEST DUDE IN THE PIC LIKE TELEDO... :rofl: :rofl: WITH MY PRISON STANCE... :squint:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

finaly got something done this weekend while the wife was away! :biggrin: 
painted a 65 grand prix met black that is now in the drink!  nothing better then dirt when you paint.... so thats gettin re-done. made some extended skirts out of the ones that came with it. then i got another 65 from rick i needed the grill/bumper off it cause i only had custom parts that came with the one i had.. an decided to build both of them ...one will be o'l skool black lowrider with cragars an the other one i cut the roof off an will be all custom'd out!! heres the interior for it..
its not done yet ill post more when i get more done..  wow all this for 2 pics i feel like hydro over here...lol....j/k hydro! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Nov 14 2010, 11:34 AM~19064362-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY TREND THERE I AM ALL THE WAY IN THE BACK ON THE RIGHT.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  THE SMALLEST DUDE IN THE PIC LIKE TELEDO... :rofl:  :rofl: WITH MY PRISON STANCE...  :squint:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 14 2010, 08:18 PM~19067142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is gonna be a kool project ! I'm likin' that console !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 14 2010, 08:52 PM~19067428
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  !
> This is gonna be a kool project ! I'm likin' that console !
> *


thanks trend i have no idea what the back seat was out of im thinking t-bucket... an them old ass custom front seats are tits..i should cast them babies!!  
anyways heres the complete 71 i got off e-bay for 40 bucks..the roof was cracked ....
but when i got it both pillars wher broke an the driver side door was cracked allmost the whole way down.... i wrote the dude back an...you wont believe this one... he gave me 20 bucks back NO SHIT!!! :biggrin: so here it is ready for primer an paint!  
























steal of the week for me!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 14 2010, 06:58 PM~19067494
> *thanks trend i have no idea what the back seat was out of im thinking t-bucket... an them old ass custom front seats are tits..i should cast them babies!!
> anyways heres the complete 71 i got off e-bay for 40 bucks..the roof was cracked ....
> but when i got it both pillars wher broke an the driver side door was cracked allmost the whole way down.... i wrote the dude back an...you wont believe this one... he gave me 20 bucks back  NO SHIT!!! :biggrin: so here it is ready for primer an paint!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steal of the week for me!! :thumbsup:
> *


nice find jeral!! :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 14 2010, 08:58 PM~19067494
> *thanks trend i have no idea what the back seat was out of im thinking t-bucket... an them old ass custom front seats are tits..i should cast them babies!!
> anyways heres the complete 71 i got off e-bay for 40 bucks..the roof was cracked ....
> but when i got it both pillars wher broke an the driver side door was cracked allmost the whole way down.... i wrote the dude back an...you wont believe this one... he gave me 20 bucks back  NO SHIT!!! :biggrin: so here it is ready for primer an paint!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steal of the week for me!! :thumbsup:
> *


Homie you don't want that '71, just give it to me ! :biggrin: 

Great find bro, that is kool that he gave you back $20 ! Good luck with the build, keep us posted.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE...
YEAH HOMIES YA GUYS HOLDIN IT DOWN FOR SURE, THAT TRUNK SLIDE IS BAD ASS CHEVYGUY97... HERES A FEW PROGRESS PIKS OF THE MONTE, GOT A FEW BLEMISHES IN THE PAINT BUT I RAN OUT SO IT IS WHAT IT IS JUST NEED TO BMF AND THEN CLEAR AND ALSO FINISH THE INTERIOR.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Nov 14 2010, 09:26 PM~19067778
> *ORALE...
> YEAH HOMIES YA GUYS HOLDIN IT DOWN FOR SURE, THAT TRUNK SLIDE IS BAD ASS CHEVYGUY97... HERES A FEW PROGRESS PIKS OF THE MONTE, GOT A FEW BLEMISHES IN THE PAINT BUT I RAN OUT SO IT IS WHAT IT IS JUST NEED TO BMF AND THEN CLEAR AND ALSO FINISH THE INTERIOR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats whats up homie ! Sick paint work right here bro !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Nov 14 2010, 09:26 PM~19067778
> *ORALE...
> YEAH HOMIES YA GUYS HOLDIN IT DOWN FOR SURE, THAT TRUNK SLIDE IS BAD ASS CHEVYGUY97... HERES A FEW PROGRESS PIKS OF THE MONTE, GOT A FEW BLEMISHES IN THE PAINT BUT I RAN OUT SO IT IS WHAT IT IS JUST NEED TO BMF AND THEN CLEAR AND ALSO FINISH THE INTERIOR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats bad ass ... the paint is sick an im a sucker for a shit load of tunes!! :biggrin:
sweet ride ill be watchin this!! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 14 2010, 07:38 PM~19067922
> *thats bad ass ... the paint is sick an im a sucker for a shit load of tunes!! :biggrin:
> sweet ride ill be watchin this!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


is the speaker box out of 1 of those die crap dub cars?! looks good!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 14 2010, 09:53 PM~19068074
> *is the speaker box out of 1 of those die crap dub cars?! looks good!
> *


i think its out of the caddy escalade or ext something like that. i got that box in my 51 chevy :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 14 2010, 07:53 PM~19068074
> *is the speaker box out of 1 of those die crap dub cars?! looks good!
> *


ORALE...
YEAH PROLLY, GOT A BOX FULL OF SHIT THAT I PULLED OFF THEM DIECAST RIDES.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Nov 14 2010, 10:11 PM~19068284
> *ORALE...
> YEAH PROLLY, GOT A BOX FULL OF SHIT THAT I PULLED OFF THEM DIECAST RIDES.
> *


Those diecast are good for those parts ! Get 'em then cast 'em ! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 14 2010, 09:55 PM~19068094
> *i think its out of the caddy escalade or ext something like that. i got that box in my 51 chevy :biggrin:
> *


Yep outta the Revell Caddy Escalade.


----------



## chevyguy97

this club must be building, i dont see anything going on in here.lol


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 16 2010, 08:35 PM~19086595
> *this club must be building, i dont see anything going on in here.lol
> *


:wave: :yes:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 16 2010, 09:35 PM~19086595
> *this club must be building, i dont see anything going on in here.lol
> *


i wish :happysad: if i had a place to build id be all over them kits i got.. :cheesy: 
will have the new model room soon.. so i can get back to the table .. :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE...
YEAH WE BE BUILDING, GOTTA REPRESENT.....
ALMOST GOT THE MONTE DONE, GOT IT FOILED AND CLEARED.....
























CANT REALLY SEE THE PEARL WITH THE LIGHT AND WONT BE ABLE TO GET SOME SUN PIKS ANY TIME SOON.
ALSO GOT THE INTERIOR DONE.....


----------



## 06150xlt

DONE!... more pics in my thread


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

LOOKING GOOD NATE!!!


HERES ANOTHER ONE FOR THE FAM!!!












MORE PICS IN MY THREAD!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 17 2010, 12:36 AM~19088058
> *LOOKING GOOD NATE!!!
> HERES ANOTHER ONE FOR THE FAM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE PICS IN MY THREAD!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 16 2010, 09:36 PM~19088058
> *LOOKING GOOD NATE!!!
> HERES ANOTHER ONE FOR THE FAM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE PICS IN MY THREAD!!
> *


this fucker is sick!! wheels and tires came from where?! and the cowl hood too?! :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

isnt that the resin hood? i saw one this past weekend

and that does look damn good


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS+Nov 16 2010, 08:46 PM~19087433-->
> 
> 
> 
> ORALE...
> YEAH WE BE BUILDING, GOTTA REPRESENT.....
> ALMOST GOT THE MONTE DONE, GOT IT FOILED AND CLEARED.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CANT REALLY SEE THE PEARL WITH THE LIGHT AND WONT BE ABLE TO GET SOME SUN PIKS ANY TIME SOON.
> ALSO GOT THE INTERIOR DONE.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 09:25 PM~19087921
> *DONE!... more pics in my thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-93FULLSIZE_@Nov 16 2010, 09:36 PM~19088058
> *LOOKING GOOD NATE!!!
> HERES ANOTHER ONE FOR THE FAM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE PICS IN MY THREAD!!
> *


nice work fellas


----------



## chevyguy97

that interior looks good in that monty, and the jeep came out nice, and damn that 99 chevy is tall. i like it, looks killer. keep up the great work everyone.----DYNASTY taking over the world one model at a time----


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Nov 16 2010, 11:46 PM~19087433
> *ORALE...
> YEAH WE BE BUILDING, GOTTA REPRESENT.....
> ALMOST GOT THE MONTE DONE, GOT IT FOILED AND CLEARED.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CANT REALLY SEE THE PEARL WITH THE LIGHT AND WONT BE ABLE TO GET SOME SUN PIKS ANY TIME SOON.
> ALSO GOT THE INTERIOR DONE.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks cool man.... like the floor mats.... i did that a while back!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Nov 17 2010, 05:46 AM~19087433
> *ORALE...
> YEAH WE BE BUILDING, GOTTA REPRESENT.....
> ALMOST GOT THE MONTE DONE, GOT IT FOILED AND CLEARED.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CANT REALLY SEE THE PEARL WITH THE LIGHT AND WONT BE ABLE TO GET SOME SUN PIKS ANY TIME SOON.
> ALSO GOT THE INTERIOR DONE.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dig_derange

that monte looks great. Love that paint scheme & whatcha have done to the interior.. :thumbsup:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE...
THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIES, FEELS GOOD TO FINALLY GET BACK INTO THE GAME. I'LL PROLLY HAVE IT DONE BY THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Nov 16 2010, 10:46 PM~19087433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Homie you ain't playin ! Hella build bro !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 16 2010, 10:36 PM~19088058
> *LOOKING GOOD NATE!!!
> HERES ANOTHER ONE FOR THE FAM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE PICS IN MY THREAD!!
> *


NICE! 

Here's mine we talked about

Not happy with the paint but...its goin on the shelf and I'll dip it ( for the 4th time) later.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 17 2010, 12:42 AM~19088121
> *this fucker is sick!! wheels and tires came from where?! and the cowl hood too?! :0
> *


thanks guys....the wheels are the SO REAL MUDDERS i got them from Jeff a while ago and the hood is from SCALEDREAMS


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 17 2010, 05:15 PM~19093548
> *NICE!
> 
> Here's mine we talked about
> 
> Not happy with the paint but...its goin on the shelf and I'll dip it ( for the 4th time) later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD BRO JUST FINISH THAT SHIT !!! :biggrin:


----------



## badgas

Nice work guy.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Nov 17 2010, 03:46 AM~19087433
> *ORALE...
> YEAH WE BE BUILDING, GOTTA REPRESENT.....
> ALMOST GOT THE MONTE DONE, GOT IT FOILED AND CLEARED.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CANT REALLY SEE THE PEARL WITH THE LIGHT AND WONT BE ABLE TO GET SOME SUN PIKS ANY TIME SOON.
> ALSO GOT THE INTERIOR DONE.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## [email protected]

them some monster trucks boy :wow: 

nate i see you didnt waste any time gettin another set of them leafs lol

and frank that shits nice! i gotta build me one, one of these days lol

and would anyone here wanna do a christmas exchange for the club?


ill add names and have my girl pull the names, pair up and send something model related ( price range) up to you guys............. i think it would a real good thing to do with the rest of the club and the club brothers as well!

its that time of the year fellas......... think about it! and that means you to tone :wow: :biggrin:   :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

[and would anyone here wanna do a christmas exchange for the club?
ill add names and have my girl pull the names, pair up and send something model related ( price range) up to you guys............. i think it would a real good thing to do with the rest of the club and the club brothers as well!

its that time of the year fellas......... think about it! and that means you to tone :wow: :biggrin:   :biggrin:
count me in dropped pair me up or what ever it is you do :biggrin: ill hook some one up! TIZZ THA SEASON!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 17 2010, 05:03 PM~19094835
> *[and would anyone here wanna do a christmas exchange for the club?
> ill add names and have my girl pull the names, pair up and send something model related ( price range) up to you guys............. i think it would a real good thing to do with the rest of the club and the club brothers as well!
> 
> its that time of the year fellas......... think about it! and that means you to tone :wow:  :biggrin:      :biggrin:
> count me in dropped  pair me up or what ever it is you do  :biggrin:  ill hook some one up! TIZZ THA SEASON!
> *


ok, im in! whats the details?!


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Nov 17 2010, 05:40 PM~19094623-->
> 
> 
> 
> them some monster trucks boy :wow:
> 
> nate i see you didnt waste any time gettin another set of them leafs lol
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It helps when Rick is the worlds fastest shipper! :biggrin: And thanks for the 1st set... saved me $15
> 
> <[email protected]_@Nov 17 2010, 05:40 PM~19094623
> *and would anyone here wanna do a christmas exchange for the club?
> ill add names and have my girl pull the names, pair up and send something model related ( price range) up to you guys............. i think it would a real good thing to do with the rest of the club and the club brothers as well!
> 
> its that time of the year fellas......... think about it! and that means you to tone :wow:  :biggrin:      :biggrin:
> *


LMK whats up ... I'm game!


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE...
YEAH BROTHERS LETS GET THIS EXCHANGE POPPIN..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
I KNOW REVERENDHEARSE ALSO GOT ONE GOIN DOWN BUT IM COOL WITH ALSO DOIN ONE WITHIN THE CLUB (*DYNASTY*) YA KNOW, ILL DO BOTH SHIT ITS ALL BOUT GIVIN HOMIES AND IM IN THE GIVIN MOOD THIS YEAR.
SO ROLL CALL VATOS.....
WHO'S IN THIS SHIT?
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 
:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: 
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## jt2020

Put my name on the list. Either Naughty or Nice it don't bother me.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

YEAH BROTHERS LETS GET THIS EXCHANGE POPPIN..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
SO ROLL CALL VATOS.....ADD YOUR NAME IF YOUR IN THIS.....
WHO'S IN THIS SHIT?
1.716 LAYIN LOW 
2.DOPE SCALEMODELS
3.06150XLT
4.HOCKNBERRY
[email protected]
6.TRENDSETTA 68
7.?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 17 2010, 06:40 PM~19094623
> *them some monster trucks boy :wow:
> 
> nate i see you didnt waste any time gettin another set of them leafs lol
> 
> and frank that shits nice! i gotta build me one, one of these days lol
> 
> and would anyone here wanna do a christmas exchange for the club?
> ill add names and have my girl pull the names, pair up and send something model related ( price range) up to you guys............. i think it would a real good thing to do with the rest of the club and the club brothers as well!
> 
> its that time of the year fellas......... think about it! and that means you to tone :wow:  :biggrin:      :biggrin:
> *




Huh ! Wah ! ......................... 











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


Yeah I'm in foo! ...............


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 17 2010, 07:40 PM~19094623
> *them some monster trucks boy :wow:
> 
> nate i see you didnt waste any time gettin another set of them leafs lol
> 
> and frank that shits nice! i gotta build me one, one of these days lol
> 
> and would anyone here wanna do a christmas exchange for the club?
> ill add names and have my girl pull the names, pair up and send something model related ( price range) up to you guys............. i think it would a real good thing to do with the rest of the club and the club brothers as well!
> 
> its that time of the year fellas......... think about it! and that means you to tone :wow:  :biggrin:      :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

I KNOW REVERENDHEARSE ALSO GOT ONE GOIN DOWN BUT IM COOL WITH ALSO DOIN ONE WITHIN THE CLUB (*DYNASTY*) YA KNOW, ILL DO BOTH SHIT ITS ALL BOUT GIVIN HOMIES AND IM IN THE GIVIN MOOD THIS YEAR.
X2


----------



## [email protected]

LOOKS LIKE WE HAVE A PACKED HOUSE :biggrin: 

ILL FIGURE OUT THE DETAILS OVER THE NEXT DAY OR TWO AND GET THIS PARTY STARTED


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good guys


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 17 2010, 07:42 PM~19096327
> *YEAH BROTHERS LETS GET THIS EXCHANGE POPPIN..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> SO ROLL CALL VATOS.....ADD YOUR NAME IF YOUR IN THIS.....
> WHO'S IN THIS SHIT?
> 1.716 LAYIN LOW
> 2.DOPE SCALEMODELS
> 3.06150XLT
> 4.HOCKNBERRY
> [email protected]
> 6.TRENDSETTA 68
> 7.?
> *


LOOKS LIKE WE HAVE A PACKED HOUSE :biggrin: 

ILL FIGURE OUT THE DETAILS OVER THE NEXT DAY OR TWO AND GET THIS PARTY STARTED  

ORALE.....


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE...
DROPPED LEFT THE PRICE RANGE A ????
I SAY SEND SOMETHING THAT YOU YOURSELF WOULD APPRECIATE, MODEL RELATED OF COURSE NOT NO PORN OR DIRTY MAGS CAUSE I KNOW I WOULD APPRECIATE THAT BUT ANYWAYS.

SO JUST HOOK IT UP HOMIES FOR THE LOVE OF THE HOBBY AND THE SPIRIT OF CHRISTMAS..... :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## caprice on dz

What up fam, haven't been active lately, trying to get stuff done around the house. First off, what the hell did photobucket do? The new layout is confusing and pissing me off. Second, I went to a local guy to get a shirt made to wear to a local show this weekend.










It's not the best but the image I had was small, so when he enhanced it it lost some quality, but it only cost $6 cause I supplied the tshirt. If he supplies the shirts they run $15-20, whether you want 1 or 50, but he can't do dark colored shirts currently. I was told if I can get him the the original image next time he can clean it up and make it sharper, but I used autocad as I don't have photoshop.


----------



## caprice on dz

YEAH BROTHERS LETS GET THIS EXCHANGE POPPIN..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
SO ROLL CALL VATOS.....ADD YOUR NAME IF YOUR IN THIS.....
WHO'S IN THIS SHIT?
1.716 LAYIN LOW 
2.DOPE SCALEMODELS
3.06150XLT
4.HOCKNBERRY
[email protected]
6.TRENDSETTA 68
7.Caprice on dz
8.?


----------



## chevyguy97

YEAH BROTHERS LETS GET THIS EXCHANGE POPPIN..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
SO ROLL CALL VATOS.....ADD YOUR NAME IF YOUR IN THIS.....
WHO'S IN THIS SHIT?
1.716 LAYIN LOW 
2.DOPE SCALEMODELS
3.06150XLT
4.HOCKNBERRY
[email protected]
6.TRENDSETTA 68
7.Caprice on dz
8.Chevyguy97
9.


----------



## regalistic

YEAH BROTHERS LETS GET THIS EXCHANGE POPPIN..... 
SO ROLL CALL VATOS.....ADD YOUR NAME IF YOUR IN THIS.....
WHO'S IN THIS SHIT?
1.716 LAYIN LOW 
2.DOPE SCALEMODELS
3.06150XLT
4.HOCKNBERRY
[email protected]
6.TRENDSETTA 68
7.Caprice on dz
8.Chevyguy97
9.Regalistic


----------



## jt2020

YEAH BROTHERS LETS GET THIS EXCHANGE POPPIN..... 
SO ROLL CALL VATOS.....ADD YOUR NAME IF YOUR IN THIS.....
WHO'S IN THIS SHIT?
1.716 LAYIN LOW 
2.DOPE SCALEMODELS
3.06150XLT
4.HOCKNBERRY
[email protected]
6.TRENDSETTA 68
7.Caprice on dz
8.Chevyguy97
9.Regalistic
10.JT2020


----------



## [email protected]

http://dynastymcc.proboards.com/index.cgi


whos midnight5 on the forum?


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 18 2010, 08:10 PM~19105320
> *http://dynastymcc.proboards.com/index.cgi
> whos midnight5 on the forum?
> *


  :ninja:


----------



## ptman2002

count me in!!

1.716 LAYIN LOW 
2.DOPE SCALEMODELS
3.06150XLT
4.HOCKNBERRY
[email protected]
6.TRENDSETTA 68
7.Caprice on dz
8.Chevyguy97
9.Regalistic
10.JT2020
11. ptman2002


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 18 2010, 09:10 PM~19105320
> *http://dynastymcc.proboards.com/index.cgi
> whos midnight5 on the forum?
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 19 2010, 08:54 AM~19109061
> *  :dunno:
> *


----------



## [email protected]

we need one more person to make it an even 12....... theres one person i was thinkin about thats not a member, but a real good friend....... it would be up to you guys and to that person weather or not he wants to join in or if you guys want a non member to join in on the christmas spirit lol

let me know.

and i gotta clean out my pm box before i take addys down.


----------



## chevyguy97

a none member joining in on the christmas fun is FINE with me.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 19 2010, 11:37 AM~19109963
> *a none member joining in on the christmas fun is FINE with me.
> *


thats fine with me ..  but sucks that theres not even 12 people in this club that are in this.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 19 2010, 10:13 AM~19110152
> *thats fine with me ..   but sucks that theres not even 12 people in this club that are in this. *


ORALE...
YEAH THAT SUCKS WE ONE SHORT BUT A FRIEND OF YOURS DROPPED IS A FRIEND OF OURS.   
SO LETS HANDLE THIS, TIS THE SEASON.....








LOOK SHE GOT A PACKAGE FROM *DYNASTY* CLAUS... :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Coming soon to a Avenue near you ......................
















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 19 2010, 12:13 PM~19110152
> *thats fine with me ..   but sucks that theres not even 12 people in this club that are in this.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: ... :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 19 2010, 11:15 AM~19109819
> *we need one more person to make it an even 12....... theres one person i was thinkin about thats not a member, but a real good friend....... it would be up to you guys and to that person weather or not he wants to join in or if you guys want a non member to join in on the  christmas spirit lol
> 
> let me know.
> 
> and i gotta clean out my pm box before i take addys down.
> *


I WANT IN ON THIS MANGGGGGGGGGGG :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Nov 18 2010, 11:08 PM~19106327
> *count me in!!
> 
> 1.716 LAYIN LOW
> 2.DOPE SCALEMODELS
> 3.06150XLT
> 4.HOCKNBERRY
> [email protected]
> 6.TRENDSETTA 68
> 7.Caprice on dz
> 8.Chevyguy97
> 9.Regalistic
> 10.JT2020
> 11. ptman2002
> 12 chris mineer
> *


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE...
SO DOES THAT MAKE IT 13 WITH 93FULLSIZE?
IF SO THEN DROPPED CAN STILL INVITE HIS HOMIE, RIGHT


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+Nov 19 2010, 02:50 PM~19111351-->
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT IN ON THIS MANGGGGGGGGGGG :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chris mineer_@Nov 19 2010, 03:43 PM~19111715


:wave:


What's crackin' homies !






This is to all of the Dynasty Fam ! 

I need nice bright pictures posted of your cars with a white backround. 

I'm doin' a couple of special project for the fam, so if anybody is interested get them cameras out and start snapin' ! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 19 2010, 01:13 PM~19110152
> *thats fine with me ..   but sucks that theres not even 12 people in this club that are in this.
> *




there are about 25-30 members in dynasty, some come and some go......... some i havent seen in 2+ years now!

thats why im asking everyone to let me know if they see someone out there that they feel would make a good fit for the club......... we need more members for sure


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 19 2010, 04:51 PM~19112303
> *there are about 25-30 members in dynasty, some come and some go......... some i havent seen in 2+ years now!
> 
> thats why im asking everyone to let me know if they see someone out there that they  feel would make a good fit for the club......... we need more members for sure
> *


gotcha~! :0


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Nov 19 2010, 04:39 PM~19112213-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chris mineer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Nov 19 2010, 03:43 PM~19111715
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> What's crackin' homies !
> This is to all of the Dynasty Fam !
> 
> I need nice bright pictures posted of your cars with a white backround.
> 
> I'm doin' a couple of special project for the fam, so if anybody is interested get them cameras out and start snapin' ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...

 :wow: 
:wave: LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU NEED FAM!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Afternoon Delight is ....................















:biggrin:


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 19 2010, 04:21 PM~19112860
> *Afternoon Delight is ....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: that biuld is going to be flawless,no dout....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Nov 19 2010, 05:39 PM~19112213-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chris mineer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Nov 19 2010, 03:43 PM~19111715
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> What's crackin' homies !
> This is to all of the Dynasty Fam !
> 
> I need nice bright pictures posted of your cars with a white backround.
> 
> I'm doin' a couple of special project for the fam, so if anybody is interested get them cameras out and start snapin' ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...



ill see what i can come up with :biggrin: is there a deadline?


----------



## chevyguy97

been doing some work on my door panels, still got alot of work left todo on them, i got them jammed in, still some sanding to do.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

count me in!!

1.716 LAYIN LOW 
2.DOPE SCALEMODELS
3.06150XLT
4.HOCKNBERRY
[email protected]
6.TRENDSETTA 68
7.Caprice on dz
8.Chevyguy97
9.Regalistic
10.JT2020
11. ptman2002
12.CRIS MINEER
13.93 FULLSIZE
14.DROP'S HOMIE!!
THIS IS ONE BADD ASS LIST OF BUILDERS RIGHT HERE ILL TELL YA THAT!! :thumbsup: THIS IS GONNA BE GOOD!! :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> :wave:
> What's crackin' homies !
> This is to all of the Dynasty Fam !
> 
> I need nice bright pictures posted of your cars with a white backround.
> 
> I'm doin' a couple of special project for the fam, so if anybody is interested get them cameras out and start snapin' ! :biggrin:


ill see what i can come up with :biggrin: is there a deadline?
[/quote]

Kool, Just decide your favorite build of yours and PM the pics to me. 

I know you hidin' somethin special homie !(no ****)


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Nov 19 2010, 02:39 PM~19112213-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chris mineer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Nov 19 2010, 03:43 PM~19111715
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> What's crackin' homies !
> This is to all of the Dynasty Fam !
> 
> I need nice bright pictures posted of your cars with a white backround.
> 
> I'm doin' a couple of special project for the fam, so if anybody is interested get them cameras out and start snapin' ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...

im good for this trend!! i can try saturday, but whats a time limit here?! im thinkin a calender maybe?! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Nov 19 2010, 02:39 PM~19112213-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chris mineer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Nov 19 2010, 03:43 PM~19111715
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> What's crackin' homies !
> This is to all of the Dynasty Fam !
> 
> I need nice bright pictures posted of your cars with a white backround.
> 
> I'm doin' a couple of special project for the fam, so if anybody is interested get them cameras out and start snapin' ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...

im good for this trend!! i can try saturday, but whats a time limit here?! im thinkin a calender maybe?! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:wow: holy double post batman :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

well fellas............. i want to welcome *MOZE* to the club!


welcome brother and have fun with it


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

:cheesy: GOOD DEAL MOZE!! GLAD YOU DECIDED TO JOIN DYNASTY AN GLAD TO HAVE YA IN THE FAM.... :biggrin: LIKE THE PREZ SAYS JUST BUILD AN HAVE FUN WITH IT!
:thumbsup:


----------



## 06150xlt

Welcome MOZE!


Ford 427 :biggrin: more pic in my thread


----------



## Trendsetta 68

congratz moze,welcome to the club homie!




Hey fellas,I only have about three weeks to get those pics in the mix! 

Thanx fellas!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 20 2010, 12:20 AM~19115331
> *congratz moze,welcome to the club homie!
> Hey fellas,I only have about three weeks to get those pics in the mix!
> 
> Thanx fellas!
> *


IM GONA TRY TO GET YOU MINE BY MONDAY...I HAVE TO GO BUY WHITE PAPER OR CARD STOCK AN BRIGHTER LIGHTS FOR THE WHATEVER THE HELL ITS CALLED IN THE DINING ROOM...LOL... :420:


----------



## Moze

Thanks for the welcome guys. There's a lot of talent in here and I'm really looking forward to being apart of this club.


----------



## chris mineer

welcome to the fam bro


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 19 2010, 12:15 PM~19109819
> *we need one more person to make it an even 12....... theres one person i was thinkin about thats not a member, but a real good friend....... it would be up to you guys and to that person weather or not he wants to join in or if you guys want a non member to join in on the  christmas spirit lol
> 
> let me know.
> 
> and i gotta clean out my pm box before i take addys down.
> *


if hes a friend you trust then I don't see a problem mr prez


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 19 2010, 05:39 PM~19112213
> *
> 
> I need nice bright pictures posted of your cars with a white backround.
> 
> I'm doin' a couple of special project for the fam, so if anybody is interested get them cameras out and start snapin' !  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no problem, the show today is having a spot for models and its supposed to 58 and sunny all day so I'll be sure to get some nice pics outside


----------



## caprice on dz

welcome to the club Moze, I trust that you will enjoy it greatly


----------



## caprice on dz

So I got my line controlled hopper chassis finished up, the body is painted but thats about it. haven't done one of these since 97 or 98. Its not perfect but I can live with it. I ended up ditching the first chassis in favor of a hoppin hydros t slider setup, it was at hobbytown for $5. I'm taking it to the show today so I'll try to get a video. Heres a few pics for now.


----------



## [email protected]

alright fellas.............. i talk with my good friend, and its a go.......... we have a even number of people ........................so send me your adddys titled xmas exchange.


ill get these goin and send them out asap


----------



## chevyguy97

WELCOME TO THE CLUB MOZE, post up some pic's of your builds.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 20 2010, 12:17 AM~19115295
> *Welcome MOZE!
> Ford 427  :biggrin: more pic in my thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man put some 104 Octane in that and start that hoe up ! :biggrin: 


Killer engine bro !!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 20 2010, 12:07 AM~19115213
> *well fellas............. i want to welcome MOZE to the club!
> welcome brother and have fun with it
> *


WELCOME TO THE FAMILIA BRO!!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 20 2010, 08:57 AM~19116520
> *alright fellas.............. i talk with my good friend, and its a go.......... we have a even number of people ........................so send me your adddys titled xmas exchange.
> ill get these goin and send them out asap
> *


YOU HAVE MY ADDY OR YOU WANT ME TO RESEND IT JEFF?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Nov 20 2010, 05:05 AM~19116279
> *no problem, the show today is having a spot for models and its supposed to 58 and sunny all day so I'll be sure to get some nice pics outside
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 20 2010, 08:57 AM~19116520
> *alright fellas.............. i talk with my good friend, and its a go.......... we have a even number of people ........................so send me your adddys titled xmas exchange.
> ill get these goin and send them out asap
> *


PM sent bro !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 20 2010, 10:49 AM~19116636
> *YOU HAVE MY ADDY OR YOU WANT ME TO RESEND IT JEFF?
> *




make it easier for everyone in it to just pm me there addys, i have most of the crews addys, but for me to go hunting for shit is the problem lol


just pm me your addys fellas and ill take it from there


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 20 2010, 10:10 AM~19116703
> *make it easier for everyone in it to just pm me there addys, i have most of the crews addys, but for me to go hunting for shit is the problem lol
> just pm me your addys fellas and ill take it from there
> *


PM SENT


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 19 2010, 05:21 PM~19112860
> *Afternoon Delight is ....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: DAMN thats dope


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 20 2010, 10:30 AM~19116760
> *:wow: DAMN thats dope
> *


Thanx bro !




Here's the trunk set up I finished last night and this morning. Scratchbuilt double container (2 n 1) cylinder. The speakers are resin downfires from Scaledreams.


















It's finished now, but I was hopin' for a sunny day to take some pics. :biggrin:

Thanx for lookin' fellas.


----------



## chevyguy97

very very VERY clean, nice job onit. can't wait to see the whole thing.


----------



## [email protected]

i got 4 addys already, i need the rest fellas.


hit me up with xmas exchange title with your addy!


----------



## chris mineer

pmed....the builds all look good...i havent been dowing much but its about to change case i got a new work bench..ill post pics when it together


----------



## tequila sunrise

builds are lookin' good  . i gotta get back to building. hopefully they don't come out way worse than they used to.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 20 2010, 06:36 PM~19119072
> *builds are lookin' good  . i gotta get back to building. hopefully they don't come out way worse than they used to.
> *




:uh: you should know better :uh: you clear your shit up with linc yet? if not, dont show your face around here pimpin


----------



## [email protected]

in case you forgot :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

ive got 7 addys................. i need 5 more


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 20 2010, 06:14 PM~19119291
> *ive got 7 addys................. i need 5 more
> *


come on guy's we got to get this show on the road we kinda dont have time to mess around..get them addy's in.. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

need your addy's fella's.... :cheesy: 
1.716 LAYIN LOW ... got addy
2.DOPE SCALEMODELS...
3.06150XLT...
4.HOCKNBERRY...
[email protected] addy
6.TRENDSETTA 68...
7.Caprice on dz...
8.Chevyguy97...
9.Regalistic...
10.JT2020...
11. ptman2002...
12.CRIS MINEER...
13.93 FULLSIZE...
14.DROP'S HOMIE!!...
fill in the blanks of the addy's you allready have prez..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 20 2010, 06:11 PM~19119266
> *in case you forgot :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

need your addy's fella's..... 

1.716 LAYIN LOW ... got addy
2.DOPE SCALEMODELS...
3.06150XLT...
4.HOCKNBERRY...
[email protected] addy
6.TRENDSETTA 68...got addy
7.Caprice on dz...
8.Chevyguy97...
9.Regalistic...
10.JT2020...
11. ptman2002...
12.CRIS MINEER...
13.93 FULLSIZE...
14.DROP'S HOMIE!!...


----------



## DJ-ROY

> in case you forgot :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 20 2010, 08:57 PM~19119813
> *need your addy's fella's.....
> 
> 1.716 LAYIN LOW ... got addy
> 2.DOPE SCALEMODELS... got addy
> 3.06150XLT... got addy
> 4.HOCKNBERRY... got addy
> [email protected] addy
> 6.TRENDSETTA 68...got addy
> 7.Caprice on dz............................. need addy phil
> 8.Chevyguy97...got addy
> 9.Regalistic... got addy
> 10.JT2020...................................... need addy J
> 11. ptman2002...got addy
> 12.CRIS MINEER.............................need addy chris
> 13.93 FULLSIZE... got addy
> 14.DROP'S HOMIE!!...
> 
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

The *"New"* Las Vegas sign homies !!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> in case you forgot :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i knew you would like that roy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> im still waiting on that signed pic to frame and put in the shop when its done
Click to expand...


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 21 2010, 03:52 AM~19120142
> *i knew you would like that roy :biggrin:
> im still waiting on that signed pic to frame and put in the shop when its done
> *


I know bro , :biggrin:


----------



## Moze

Thanks again for the welcome fellas!  Here are some new pictures of what Im currently working on.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: :wow: :wow: That suspension work is sick bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 









When I start my '68 I'ma have to do somethin' like this ! I'ma try to get mine chrome plated are you or are you painting it ?


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Nov 20 2010, 08:26 PM~19120400
> *Thanks again for the welcome fellas!   Here are some new pictures of what Im currently working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man this is some BAD ASS work. your going to fit right in this club. man how do you make your suspension stay up like that????? i am wanting to do somthing like this on my monty carlow. sick sick sick. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

well i took a little break from my monty carlow, and have been working on my x-cab stepside hotrod. i am going to paint it charcole mt. with red and charcole flames onit. just a little quick build. i hope lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 20 2010, 10:26 PM~19120815
> *well i took a little break from my monty carlow, and have been working on my x-cab stepside hotrod. i am going to paint it charcole mt. with red and charcole flames onit. just a little quick build. i hope lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Kool ! I like the sound of your color scheme you got goin ! Should turn out real nice bro !


----------



## chevyguy97

well ive been playing around with some wheels, now im not sure which set i need to use, what do ya"ll think, let me know thanks.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 20 2010, 11:00 PM~19121098
> *well ive been playing around with some wheels, now im not sure which set i need to use, what do ya"ll think, let me know thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 the ones on the right!


----------



## Moze

> * :wow:  :wow:  :wow: That suspension work is sick bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I start my '68 I'ma have to do somethin' like this ! I'ma try to get mine chrome plated are you or are you painting it ?
> *


Thanks Trend, Im just gunna do the cylinders silver and do the suspension in Alclad, but chrome would be really nice.



> *man this is some BAD ASS work. your going to fit right in this club. man how do you make your suspension stay up like that????? i am wanting to do somthing like this on my monty carlow. sick sick sick.  :biggrin: *


Thanks Chevy! For making the suspension stay up I use wire insulator. Im still experimenting with it but it seems to be holding up pretty well.








I glue the insulator to the bigger piece of brass,and the smaller tube fits inside. The insulator is just big enough for the tube to go through but tight enough to hold the car up.








You cant see the insulator cause the part supporting the spring is covering it up. If anyone needs more info let me know.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

One of the sickest Monte Carlo's out there !!!!!!!!!!!!! 













If not thee sickest ! .............


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

well,....the wife is at work today so i got out one of my 77 promo caddy's an wanted to do a quick build just to show im not dead..got it all takin apart clean'd painted an this is what i get! WTF!!!! i cant even get a quick build in...so ill get it fixed up foild,decal'd clear'd an do the interior an thats it!! thats what i get for wdoing work on the new table..lol....
















:banghead: :banghead:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeap..real heartbreaker there


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 21 2010, 11:14 AM~19123417
> *well,....the wife is at work today so i got out one of my 77 promo caddy's an wanted to do a quick build just to show im not dead..got it all takin apart clean'd painted an this is what i get! WTF!!!! i cant even get a quick build in...so ill get it fixed up foild,decal'd clear'd an do the interior an thats it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banghead:  :banghead:
> *




looks like you didnt scuff the body, and didnt use primer sealer either  sence its red, primer sealer is a must, or youll have a bleed threw


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 21 2010, 10:38 AM~19123493
> *looks like you didnt scuff the body, and didnt use primer sealer either   sence its red, primer sealer is a must, or youll have a bleed threw
> *


the whole car was allready pinted pretty nice when i got it. so i just smothed it all out. for new paint..but i dont think primer would have done shit since i went over thatever else was there..ahhh the hell with it ill getr done its an easy fix.. :biggrin:
hey trend you see these colors ?? you know where im going with this...  :yes:


----------



## Patti Dukez

_*PHIL I JUST WANTED TO STOP THROUGH AND HOW MUCH WE APPRECIATE YOU COMING OUT AND SUPPORTING BATTLE OF THE HYDROS IN COLUMBIA MD YESTERDAY...YOUR RIDES ARE SUPER TIGHT AND YOU REP HARD FOR YOUR CLUB...YOU WILL AWAYS HAVE OUR SUPPORT :biggrin: 

I LOVE MY CAR!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU AGAIN, THAT WAS SO AWESOME!!!!!
COME CHECK OUT MORE AWESOME PICS OF THE DAY IN THE SERVIN'EM TOPIC--><a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421309&view=findpost&p=19123270\' target=\'_blank\'>ISLANDERS CC BATTLE OF THE HYDROS</a>*_


----------



## chevyguy97

i like this display :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

my 61


----------



## chris mineer

new work bench


----------



## DVNPORT

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 21 2010, 02:50 PM~19124852
> *new work bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



aside from my wife...thats the sexiest thing ive ever seen  lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 21 2010, 10:43 AM~19123509
> *the whole car was allready pinted pretty nice when i got it. so i just smothed it all out. for new paint..but i dont think primer would have done shit since i went over thatever else was there..ahhh the hell with it ill getr done its an easy fix.. :biggrin:
> hey trend you see these colors ?? you know where im going with this...   :yes:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 21 2010, 02:27 PM~19124736
> *my 61
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD CHRIS AND NICE WORK AREA!!!!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

shit ya got wheels hangin around like damn ornaments...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 21 2010, 02:58 PM~19124905
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


we know whats up..id post picx but dont wanna ruin the suprize..  
hey chris that 61 is clean..got anymore picx of it?
nice new work bench too  soon ill build my room.. just got done doing the blue prints for it... :biggrin: 
shit phil your all over the place huh!! nice to see ya repin it up everywhere ya go.
i see you had that rusty 60 out i like that ride. nice line up bro..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 21 2010, 02:58 PM~19124906
> *LOOKING GOOD CHRIS AND NICE WORK AREA!!!!!!!
> *


x2! Look at all of those wheels !!!!!!!!!

Big Phil reppin' to the fullest ! :biggrin:


716 I know you gonna come correct with that Caddy bro, keep us posted !


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 21 2010, 01:50 PM~19124852
> *new work bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hole $hit batman, that is a lot of wheels. :wow: u will never be in need of a set of wheels for the rest of your life.


----------



## chris mineer

thanks guys.. you can pick up the benches for 99.00 at harbor freight and if you get an low rider mag you can get 20 % off an it is like 86.00 with tax. also comes with light an some pegs,..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 21 2010, 02:27 PM~19124736
> *my 61
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bEAUTIFUL '61 BRO ! '61s LOOK GOOD DRESSED IN RED.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Trendsetta 68, 716 LAYIN LOW, CNDYBLU66SS





:biggrin: ....... :wave:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Kind of a stupid ? but do any of you homies have a spare front windshield to the Revell '60 Impala? 

I stepped on mine this afternoon !









If you have a whole kit that you'de wanna trade let me know as well.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 21 2010, 08:21 PM~19127199
> *Kind of a stupid ? but do any of you homies have a spare front windshield to the Revell '60 Impala?
> 
> I stepped on mine this afternoon !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a whole kit that you'de wanna trade let me know as well.
> *


i got yo bro .


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 21 2010, 11:43 AM~19123509
> *the whole car was allready pinted pretty nice when i got it. so i just smothed it all out. for new paint..but i dont think primer would have done shit since i went over thatever else was there..ahhh the hell with it ill getr done its an easy fix.. :biggrin:
> hey trend you see these colors ?? you know where im going with this...   :yes:
> *





you painted over paint? 


easy fix would be to dip that shit and start fresh............... lesson learned...... cutting corners will get you more work then what you expected


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 21 2010, 08:29 PM~19127280
> *i got yo bro .
> *



good lookin' out fam !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 21 2010, 07:41 PM~19127833
> *you painted over paint?
> easy fix would be to dip that shit and start fresh............... lesson learned...... cutting corners will get you more work then what you expected
> *


learning the hard way makes you a better builder IMO!! :biggrin: you know what not do the next time!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Trendsetta 68, *hocknberry*, the joker toy,*Aces'N'Eights, chevyguy97*


Wud up Fam !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave: .....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 21 2010, 09:47 PM~19127892
> *learning the hard way makes you a better builder IMO!! :biggrin: you know what not do the next time!
> *



:happysad: ..... :yes: .......


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin: :ninja: :sprint:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 21 2010, 10:47 PM~19127892
> *learning the hard way makes you a better builder IMO!! :biggrin: you know what not do the next time!
> *




my point exactly  but painting over old paint is a crap shoot, you dont know what kinda clear is on there, or weather or not it will react , just my opinion, painting over old paint is a waste of time.............. lazy or not  learning or whatever........... i wouldnt touch it without dipping the old scheeeit first  lol


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 21 2010, 09:49 PM~19127906
> *:biggrin:  :ninja:  :sprint:
> *


I GOT THIS..MANG! WIFE WORKS TOMORROW I GOT OFF TILL WEDNESDAY...SO ILL BE BACK AT THE NEW TABLE :sprint: :cheesy: WIAT TILL I GET CUOGHT..LOL.. :twak: :rant: :buttkick: :rant: hno:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 21 2010, 09:53 PM~19127943
> *my point exactly   but painting over old paint is a crap shoot, you dont know what kinda clear is on there, or weather or not it will react , just my opinion, painting over old paint is a waste of time.............. lazy or not   learning or whatever........... i wouldnt touch it without dipping the old scheeeit first  lol
> *


ALWAYS PUT IT IN THE PURPLE POND :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 21 2010, 09:53 PM~19127943
> *my point exactly   but painting over old paint is a crap shoot, you dont know what kinda clear is on there, or weather or not it will react , just my opinion, painting over old paint is a waste of time.............. lazy or not   learning or whatever........... i wouldnt touch it without dipping the old scheeeit first  lol
> *


IT WAS LIGHTLY PAINTED GOLD SO I WET SANDED IT WITH 1500 USED ONE COAT TESTERS SILVER..MY MISTAKE THAT I WILL MAKE AGAIN..LOL.. :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE...
WHAT UP HOMIES  
GOT THE MONTE ALMOST DONE, THE HINGES I MADE FOR THE TRUNK DIDNT REALLY WORK OUT SO ILL HAVE TO FIX THAT LATER BUT OTHER THAN THAT AND A COUPLE OF LISENCE PLATES SHES DONE.....
































NOTHING SPECIAL JUST A QUICK BUILD TO GET THE JUICES FLOWIN AGAIN, MAN IT FEELS GOOD TO GET ANOTHER ONE UNDER MY BELT.....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 21 2010, 10:02 PM~19128032
> *IT WAS LIGHTLY PAINTED GOLD  SO I WET SANDED IT WITH 1500 USED ONE COAT TESTERS SILVER..MY MISTAKE THAT I WILL MAKE AGAIN..LOL.. :biggrin:
> *


I've painted ove paint before too.

I guess it just matters on what kind of paint that you use to go over it.

Scuuf it up with the 1500 then use Dupli-color Laquer Primer. wet sand then do it again.

It should be ready for paint now.

But the Purple pond is the way to go if you plan on having a smoother finish on you paint job. 

JM .02 .......


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Nov 21 2010, 10:08 PM~19128100
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


homie thats hella sick for a quick build !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 21 2010, 10:09 PM~19128102
> *I've painted ove paint before too.
> 
> I guess it just matters on what kind of paint that you use to go over it.
> 
> Scuuf it up with the 1500 then use Dupli-color Laquer Primer. wet sand then do it again.
> 
> It should be ready for paint now.
> 
> But the Purple pond is  the way to go if you plan on having a smoother finish on you paint job.
> 
> JM .02  .......
> *


I KNOW ... :biggrin: I GOT ANOTHER 78 CADDY IN THERE RIGHTNOW WITH 2-65 BONIVILLES..


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE...
ANYBODY KNOW WAS UP WITH THE X-MAS EXCHANGE? DID EVERYONE GET DROPPED THEIR ADDY?


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Nov 21 2010, 08:08 PM~19128100
> *ORALE...
> WHAT UP HOMIES
> GOT THE MONTE ALMOST DONE, THE HINGES I MADE FOR THE TRUNK DIDNT REALLY WORK OUT SO ILL HAVE TO FIX THAT LATER BUT OTHER THAN THAT AND A COUPLE OF LISENCE PLATES SHES DONE.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING SPECIAL JUST A QUICK BUILD TO GET THE JUICES FLOWIN AGAIN, MAN IT FEELS GOOD TO GET ANOTHER ONE UNDER MY BELT.....
> *


monte looks wicked bro!! BTW....you do that tag in the back round?! thats some sick work! i did up a couple in the DYNASTY name i was gonna do for my avie, but then jeff laid down the new avie law, so i left it at that!


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE...
NAH I CANT TAKE CREDIT FOR THAT, MY BROTHER IN LAW IS A TATTOO ARTIST AND I ASKED HIM TO DRAW ME UP SOME LETTERS AND THATS WHAT HE CAME UP WITH SO I JUST TRACED THEM OUT.
THANKS FOR DA PROPS ON THE BUILD HOMIES AND I PROMISE THAT MY NEXT BUILD I WILL HAVE MORE DETAILS.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE...
LOOKIN GOOD BRO, THAT MOTOR LOOKS SWEET....


----------



## [email protected]

got nine addys, and still waiting on jt and phil for there addys............. phil was on today and didnt send his, so shout out phil............................ i need your addy lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 21 2010, 08:37 PM~19128351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yeah gonna be badass in the colors ya got picked out... :biggrin:


----------



## Moze

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Nov 21 2010, 08:08 PM~19128100
> *ORALE...
> WHAT UP HOMIES
> GOT THE MONTE ALMOST DONE, THE HINGES I MADE FOR THE TRUNK DIDNT REALLY WORK OUT SO ILL HAVE TO FIX THAT LATER BUT OTHER THAN THAT AND A COUPLE OF LISENCE PLATES SHES DONE.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING SPECIAL JUST A QUICK BUILD TO GET THE JUICES FLOWIN AGAIN, MAN IT FEELS GOOD TO GET ANOTHER ONE UNDER MY BELT.....
> *


That Carlo is cleeaann. What green is that? That's a nice color.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:boink:


----------



## bpzlow70

Whats up guys? Just built my first model in 15 years to match what I want my Monte Carlo to look like. First 2 pics are my car, last 3 are the model












































just figured I would get your guys' opinion


----------



## chevyguy97

that monty looks good man. and your real one will look good like that too.
DOPE your monty looks bad ass too.
i need to get back on my monty

with all these monty carlo's coming outa this club, i guess DYNASTY M.C.C.--stands for Monty Carlo Club. lol :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

with all these monty carlo's coming outa this club, i guess DYNASTY M.C.C.--stands for Monty Carlo Club. lol :biggrin:
thats funny...sweet 1:1 too..bpzlow70


----------



## [email protected]

pretty sure i got all the addys....... so ill get everything ready and sent out to everyone in the next day or two


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Nov 21 2010, 09:43 PM~19128974
> *That Carlo is cleeaann.  What green is that?  That's a nice color.
> *


ORALE...
THANKS HOMIE THE COLOR IS LIME GREEN PEARL MADE BY BOYD (RATTLE CAN)
THE PEARL REALLY COMES OUT IN THE SUN, I ALSO USED IT ON THIS TRUCK.....


----------



## ptman2002

been working on about 10 different things. from rc trucks to models to house stuff. started this last night. in about an hour and half, came up with this start to a rock crawler. ran out of tubing so between now and friday will make a run to the hobby store and get some supplies.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Nov 22 2010, 02:41 PM~19133209
> *been working on about 10 different things.  from rc trucks to models to house stuff.    started this last night.  in about an hour and half, came up with this start to a rock crawler.  ran out of tubing so between now and friday will make a run to the hobby store and get some supplies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this thing is gonna be neat!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 22 2010, 03:18 PM~19133518
> *this thing is gonna be neat!!
> *


X 2 ! Great fab work !


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Nov 22 2010, 12:43 PM~19132775
> *ORALE...
> THANKS HOMIE THE COLOR IS LIME GREEN PEARL MADE BY BOYD (RATTLE CAN)
> THE PEARL REALLY COMES OUT IN THE SUN, I ALSO USED IT ON THIS TRUCK.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is one wild ass lookn truck. :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Nov 22 2010, 01:43 PM~19132775
> *ORALE...
> THANKS HOMIE THE COLOR IS LIME GREEN PEARL MADE BY BOYD (RATTLE CAN)
> THE PEARL REALLY COMES OUT IN THE SUN, I ALSO USED IT ON THIS TRUCK.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm liking the look of this truck bro ! That color looks good on it.


----------



## cobra98

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 22 2010, 06:46 PM~19136267
> *I'm liking the look of this truck bro ! That color looks good on it.
> *


X2


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Nov 22 2010, 12:41 PM~19133209
> *been working on about 10 different things.  from rc trucks to models to house stuff.    started this last night.  in about an hour and half, came up with this start to a rock crawler.  ran out of tubing so between now and friday will make a run to the hobby store and get some supplies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont matter what it is, scratch build shit kicks ass, and this 1 looks killer already!!


----------



## Moze

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS+Nov 22 2010, 11:43 AM~19132775-->
> 
> 
> 
> ORALE...
> THANKS HOMIE THE COLOR IS LIME GREEN PEARL MADE BY BOYD (RATTLE CAN)
> THE PEARL REALLY COMES OUT IN THE SUN, I ALSO USED IT ON THIS TRUCK.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: That truck is plain sick!
> <!--QuoteBegin-ptman2002_@Nov 22 2010, 12:41 PM~19133209
> *been working on about 10 different things.  from rc trucks to models to house stuff.    started this last night.  in about an hour and half, came up with this start to a rock crawler.  ran out of tubing so between now and friday will make a run to the hobby store and get some supplies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I cant wait to see this one take shape, thats really awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus

always great work up in here!


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE...
JUST A COUPLE OF TEASER PIKS OF MY NEXT PROJECT, AN OLD SCHOOL 64' CHEVY TRUCK. GONNA TAKE MY TIME ON THIS ONE GOT ALOT I WANT TO DO TO IT.....


----------



## chevyguy97

:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Nov 22 2010, 11:38 PM~19138250
> *ORALE...
> JUST A COUPLE OF TEASER PIKS OF MY NEXT PROJECT, AN OLD SCHOOL 64' CHEVY TRUCK. GONNA TAKE MY TIME ON THIS ONE GOT ALOT I WANT TO DO TO IT.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those wheels look good on the 60!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 23 2010, 04:05 PM~19144161
> *those wheels look good on the 60!
> *


yeah they do !


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Nov 21 2010, 08:08 PM~19128100
> *ORALE...
> WHAT UP HOMIES
> GOT THE MONTE ALMOST DONE, THE HINGES I MADE FOR THE TRUNK DIDNT REALLY WORK OUT SO ILL HAVE TO FIX THAT LATER BUT OTHER THAN THAT AND A COUPLE OF LISENCE PLATES SHES DONE.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTHING SPECIAL JUST A QUICK BUILD TO GET THE JUICES FLOWIN AGAIN, MAN IT FEELS GOOD TO GET ANOTHER ONE UNDER MY BELT.....
> *


Nice looking Build homie..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Finally done Fam ! More pics in the post folder............


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 24 2010, 12:04 AM~19144641
> *Finally done Fam ! More pics in the post folder............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SICK.. :wow:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE...
SWEET RIDE BRO, MAKES ME THINK OF A NICE SUMMER DAY.....
BUT INSTEAD IM DEALIN WITH SOME SHITTY WEATHER OVER HERE IN IDAHO, BEEN CRAZY THE LAST COUPLE OF DAYS WITH SNOW STORMS AND WIND GUSTS UP TO 50MPH, BUT THE GOOD THING IS IVE BEEN PUTTIN IN SOME WORK ON MY 64' TRUCK PROJECT.
ITS GOOD TO HAVE SNOW DAYS SOMETIMES.....








































































I STILL GOT TO TWEEK THE DOORS A LIL MORE TO MAKE THEM SWING OUT RIGHT AND STILL BRAINSTORM ON WHAT ELSE I WANT TO DO TO IT BUT OVERALL A GOOD START I THINK.....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Nov 23 2010, 06:07 PM~19145222
> *ORALE...
> SWEET RIDE BRO, MAKES ME THINK OF A NICE SUMMER DAY.....
> BUT INSTEAD IM DEALIN WITH SOME SHITTY WEATHER OVER HERE IN IDAHO, BEEN CRAZY THE LAST COUPLE OF DAYS WITH SNOW STORMS AND WIND GUSTS UP TO 50MPH, BUT THE GOOD THING IS IVE BEEN PUTTIN IN SOME WORK ON MY 64' TRUCK PROJECT.
> ITS GOOD TO HAVE SNOW DAYS SOMETIMES.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I STILL GOT TO TWEEK THE DOORS A LIL MORE TO MAKE THEM SWING OUT RIGHT AND STILL BRAINSTORM ON WHAT ELSE I WANT TO DO TO IT BUT OVERALL A GOOD START I THINK.....
> *


Yep that weather does suck ..... but then again it's perfect buildin' time :biggrin: !


That truck is goona turn out sweet bro ! Great start !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 21 2010, 09:53 PM~19127943
> *my point exactly   but painting over old paint is a crap shoot, you dont know what kinda clear is on there, or weather or not it will react , just my opinion, painting over old paint is a waste of time.............. lazy or not   learning or whatever........... i wouldnt touch it without dipping the old scheeeit first  lol
> *


check it out dropped I GOT PRIMER ON THIS ONE.. :roflmao: HOPE ALL GOES WELL..
























HEY WHATS THE DEAL WITH THIS EXCHANGE??? WAS IT FOR THIS X-MAS OR NEXT X-MAS..LOL.. :roflmao: :roflmao: IM READY TO SHIP!! I LIKE EARLY X-MAS PRESENTS...EXCSPECIALLY WHEN I KNOW ITS MODEL RELATED.. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 23 2010, 07:44 PM~19145481
> *check it out dropped I GOT PRIMER ON THIS ONE.. :roflmao: HOPE ALL GOES WELL..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY WHATS THE DEAL WITH THIS EXCHANGE??? WAS IT FOR THIS X-MAS OR NEXT X-MAS..LOL.. :roflmao:  :roflmao: IM READY TO SHIP!! I LIKE EARLY X-MAS PRESENTS...EXCSPECIALLY WHEN I KNOW ITS MODEL RELATED.. :biggrin:
> *



bout time lol, and get them top edges where the red is showin threw, or it will bleed threw


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 23 2010, 07:20 PM~19145754
> *bout time lol, and get them top edges where the red is showin threw, or it will bleed threw
> *


OH NOW YOU GOT TO GET PICKY..LUCKY I GOT PRIMER ON IT....LOL... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 23 2010, 08:22 PM~19145771
> *OH NOW YOU GOT TO GET PICKY..LUCKY I GOT PRIMER ON IT....LOL... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:biggrin: just tryin to help bro............. ive been there and done all that, i just wanna make sure you guys dont make the same mistakes i made


----------



## badgas

With's up Dynasty brother, nice work up in here.  JEFF!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

GOT MY CHRISTMAS ADDY TODAY......IT WILL BE SHIPPED OUT NEXT WEEK


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 23 2010, 07:31 PM~19145823
> *GOT MY CHRISTMAS ADDY TODAY......IT WILL BE SHIPPED OUT NEXT WEEK
> *


got mine too!! thanks jeff...


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 23 2010, 05:33 PM~19145837
> *got mine too!! thanks jeff...
> *


ok so the addy that was e-mailed to you is the 1 you send the gift to, and no names right?! if thats the case i got mine!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 23 2010, 07:33 PM~19145837
> *got mine too!! thanks jeff...
> *


X 2 !


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 23 2010, 08:41 PM~19147669
> *X 2 !
> *


my PM says trend is my addy and he is sending that puuuurty 63 to me for the X-mas exchange! :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 23 2010, 10:49 PM~19147755
> *my PM says trend is my addy and he is sending that puuuurty 63 to me for the X-mas exchange! :wow:
> *



:rofl: :biggrin: :biggrin: ........ It's already packaged and on it's way ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

xmas exchange addys have been sent

no names, just dynasty xmas exchange as return adress  

and you can send anything model related, as long as its over 15 dollars  

anything could be supplies, paints, airbrush, kits,wheels, promo and the list goes on......................... anything we can use for the hobby  

have fun fellas, and have a good holiday and stay safe


----------



## caprice on dz

Got my pics up on facebook from this past weekends fun, trying to get the vids up soon, they take a while.

show pics
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/alb...3&id=1198661935


























hanging out at the exorcist stairs after cruisin our nations capital
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/alb...5&id=1198661935


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

HERES A FEW PROJECTS IVE BEEN WORKING ON WHEN I CAN!! 
68 CADDY CUSTOM..MADE SOME SKIRTS AN A CONI KIT..OTHER MODS TO THE BODY BUT YOU WILL SEE THE REST WHEN ITS DONE :0 
























ALSO DOING A COUPLE 65 BONI'S GOT ONE FROM RICK FOR PARTS AN DECIDED TO BUILD THAT ONE TOO..LOL...MADE EXT..SKIRTS FOR BOTH CHOPED THE ROOF OFF ONE AN ADDED CUSTOM FRONT AN REAR PANELS ROUNDED ALOT OF EDGE'S
























JUST FELT LIKE POSTING SOMETHING SINCE I HAVENT HAD TIME OR A PLACE TO DO ANYTHING AT THE MOMENT.  BUT IM WOKING ON THAT TOO!! NEW MODEL ROOM COMIN SOON!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 24 2010, 03:23 PM~19153615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Homie I see you ! That Caddy is lookin' good with them add ons !
Good job scratchbuildin' bro !

Good luck on the new model room !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 23 2010, 11:32 PM~19148283
> *xmas exchange addys have been sent
> 
> no names, just dynasty xmas exchange as return adress
> 
> and you can send anything model related, as long as its over 15 dollars
> 
> anything could be supplies, paints, airbrush, kits,wheels, promo and the list goes on......................... anything we can use for the hobby
> 
> have fun fellas, and have a good holiday and stay safe
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow:..... :biggrin:.....


----------



## 06150xlt

Shipped mine today! :biggrin: Should be there on Fri! Delivery confirmation # 03101230000069392154


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

inspired by pancho an pink86....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 24 2010, 06:06 PM~19154752
> * inspired by pancho an pink86....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


didnt you build a orange one with big wheels?? if that was you i liked that gto...i liked it so much i might even build one.. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Happy Thanxgiving to all of my brotha's in the Dynasty Fam !




From Trendsetta !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 24 2010, 06:30 PM~19154890
> *didnt you build a orange one with big wheels?? if that was you i liked that gto...i liked it so much i might even build one.. :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## 06150xlt

Started wet sanding... need more tho


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 24 2010, 07:39 PM~19155386
> *Started wet sanding... need more tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow!! thats glass right there nice job!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

HERES A FEW PROJECTS IVE BEEN WORKING ON WHEN I CAN!! 
68 CADDY CUSTOM..MADE SOME SKIRTS AN A CONI KIT..OTHER MODS TO THE BODY BUT YOU WILL SEE THE REST WHEN ITS DONE :0 
























ALSO DOING A COUPLE 65 BONI'S GOT ONE FROM RICK FOR PARTS AN DECIDED TO BUILD THAT ONE TOO..LOL...MADE EXT..SKIRTS FOR BOTH CHOPED THE ROOF OFF ONE AN ADDED CUSTOM FRONT AN REAR PANELS ROUNDED ALOT OF EDGE'S
























JUST FELT LIKE POSTING SOMETHING SINCE I HAVENT HAD TIME OR A PLACE TO DO ANYTHING AT THE MOMENT.  BUT IM WOKING ON THAT TOO!! NEW MODEL ROOM COMIN SOON!! :biggrin:
thanks for the comp's trend i got them all sittin here in silver right now :0 
trying to decide what candy's to do or what colors also i just painted a 66 bonneville i got in the mail today... :wow: now i know what you all is thinking to many projects at once..well your right..lol..but ill get tired of one an go to the other ...or if i got to wait for paint an shit to dry i can go to the other..lol..anyways ill get them all done.


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 24 2010, 07:23 PM~19155724
> *wow!! thats glass right there nice job!
> *



better?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

what are you polishing with?


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 24 2010, 09:00 PM~19156662
> *what are you polishing with?
> *


elbow grease :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 24 2010, 10:12 PM~19156789
> *elbow grease  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

have a good thanksgiving fam...


----------



## caprice on dz

happy thanksgiving to the fam


----------



## DJ-ROY

Happy Thanksgiving from oversea ,

DYNASTY WORDWIDE


----------



## chevyguy97

HAPPY TURKEY DAY FAM!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Happy turkey day fam!














Wish I was one of the first settlers ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 25 2010, 09:10 AM~19160267
> *Happy turkey day fam!
> *


x2


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

HAPPY THANKSGIVING BROTHERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

HAPPY THANKSGIVING FAM! BE SAFE AND EAT ALOT :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

x2! hope everyone enjoys their time with the families...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Commin' REAL soon ! .......................


'72 Impala HT Kandy Green, Butterscotch Pearl, Lime Pearl, Dark Green pearl, and gold leafing.

It's already painted just awaiting final paint details and pinstriping before it goes off to clear at the Aztec House ( my imaginary paint shop :biggrin: ). 
This one's all paint.











Sneek peek Monday ... :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 25 2010, 02:11 PM~19162378
> *Commin' REAL soon ! .......................
> '72 Impala HT Kandy Green, Butterscotch Pearl, Lime Pearl, Dark Green pearl, and gold leafing.
> 
> It's already painted just awaiting final paint details and pinstriping before it goes off to clear at the Aztec House ( my imaginary paint shop  :biggrin: ).
> This one's all paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sneek peek Monday ...  :biggrin:
> *


MY FAVORITE COLOR

































CAN I HAVE IT WHEN YOUR DONE?? :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 25 2010, 02:56 PM~19162771
> *MY FAVORITE COLOR
> CAN I HAVE IT WHEN YOUR DONE?? :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Homie, I think this one might be my favorite paint job yet :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 24 2010, 07:39 PM~19155386
> *Started wet sanding... need more tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 25 2010, 03:32 PM~19163411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Why you gotta guote my less polished one to compare it to? :biggrin: looks good tho bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin: i noticed they were similar in shades...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 24 2010, 09:57 PM~19156635
> *better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











that better?lol i still gotta put some more in.


----------



## 06150xlt

Just givin ya hell Lil D  This is my 1st pain that came out decent. Far from perfect but the best I have ever done, so I'm happy with it. Only room for improvement :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thats whassup homie. this also aint my best paintjob ever but one of the ones im most proud of...


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE...
THAT RIDE LOOKIN CLEAN BRO..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztek_warrior

Just stopping by to wish you guys a happy thanksgiving,
been really busy working 7days a week now so haven't had much of a
chance to do much building, hopefully with winter now i'll get more
time work on some of my projects...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 25 2010, 02:11 PM~19162378
> *Commin' REAL soon ! .......................
> '72 Impala HT Kandy Green, Butterscotch Pearl, Lime Pearl, Dark Green pearl, and gold leafing.
> 
> It's already painted just awaiting final paint details and pinstriping before it goes off to clear at the Aztec House ( my imaginary paint shop  :biggrin: ).
> This one's all paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sneek peek Monday ...  :biggrin:
> *


shit bro you just dont stop!! your a modeling beast!!! :roflmao:
i cant wait to see this one green is one of my fav...colors! :biggrin: 
i know it will be sick as hell like the rest of the ones ive seen.... you do great work man for real! love your style.


----------



## Moze

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 24 2010, 07:32 PM~19156384
> *HERES A FEW PROJECTS IVE BEEN WORKING ON WHEN I CAN!!
> 68 CADDY CUSTOM..MADE SOME SKIRTS AN A CONI KIT..OTHER MODS TO THE BODY BUT YOU WILL SEE THE REST WHEN ITS DONE :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO DOING A COUPLE 65 BONI'S GOT ONE FROM RICK FOR PARTS AN DECIDED TO BUILD THAT ONE TOO..LOL...MADE EXT..SKIRTS FOR BOTH  CHOPED THE ROOF OFF ONE AN ADDED CUSTOM FRONT AN REAR PANELS ROUNDED ALOT OF EDGE'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST FELT LIKE POSTING SOMETHING SINCE I HAVENT HAD TIME OR A PLACE TO DO ANYTHING AT THE MOMENT.  BUT IM WOKING ON THAT TOO!! NEW MODEL ROOM COMIN SOON!! :biggrin:
> thanks for the comp's trend i got them all sittin here in silver right now  :0
> trying to decide what candy's to do or what colors also i just painted a 66 bonneville i got in the mail today... :wow:  now i know what you all is thinking to many projects at once..well your right..lol..but ill get tired of one an go to the other ...or if i got to wait for paint an shit to dry i can go to the other..lol..anyways ill get them all done.
> *


Good looking projects! I really like those Bonis, they look good with those skirts :thumbsup: Hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 25 2010, 07:26 PM~19164633
> *shit bro you just dont stop!! your a modeling beast!!!  :roflmao:
> i cant wait to see this one green is one of my fav...colors! :biggrin:
> i know it will  be sick as hell like the rest of the ones ive seen.... you do great work man for real! love your style.
> *


Thanx bro , that means alot Fam !


I hope that you and yours had a great Turkey day !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 25 2010, 05:23 PM~19163703
> * thats whassup homie. this also aint my best paintjob ever but one of the ones im most proud of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now the flake/pearl is much more easily visible


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

trunk so far..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

oh yeah its in there...lovin the look of this car D.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 26 2010, 08:29 AM~19167212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Getting nice bro.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 26 2010, 01:31 AM~19167222
> *oh yeah its in there...lovin the look of this car D.
> *


X 2! 

Those wheels set it off just right!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

carbureted ls2 with nitrous..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

need to get back to work on this to calm myself down..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 26 2010, 05:51 PM~19169963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need to get back to work on this to calm myself down..
> *


THERE YA GO!! TAKE YOUR MIND OF IT.. BETTER THINGS WILL COME TO YOU ..LIKE YOU SAID CARMA'S A BITCH!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

last shots for tonight...added a nitrous bottle all detailed, electric fan, and the trunks almost done..just need to make the other speaker pod


----------



## caprice on dz

everyones builds looking good in here fam


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Homie puttin it down on that GTO !


----------



## chevyguy97

GTO's lookn good.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 27 2010, 02:56 AM~19173644
> *last shots for tonight...added a nitrous bottle all detailed, electric fan, and the trunks almost done..just need to make the other speaker pod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


details are looking good..  but whats the deal with the back seat?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Custom interior...gotta cut the back seat out


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 27 2010, 01:07 PM~19175040
> *details are looking good..   but whats the deal with the back seat?
> *


sweet!! i took the seat out of the lil red coffin model an grafted it into the back seat for my pink 65 grand prix/ bonneville..builds looking good in here..keep at it bro!
still liken that orange gto.. :biggrin: this one is a brtter build with all the detail you got in it..  but theres something about that orange that catch's my eye!! :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wow: folks remember that this car had a straight up black base...pearls were added to the clear and :wow: :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

got the other two rims for the GTO...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

outside shot. last one until i get the interior started.


----------



## chris mineer




----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 26 2010, 05:51 PM~19169963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need to get back to work on this to calm myself down..
> *


Shits lookin great bro! Love the fact that ur thinkin outside the box and goin with a carbed ls2... Very unique. Can't wait to see her done!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 27 2010, 10:27 PM~19178526
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a sweeeet truck Fam !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love the look of those OG GMC trucks !


----------



## [email protected]

im still kickin lol

tryin to put in work when i can  

this is my first hilux truck, i just finished polishing it out tonight and waxin it :0 

i still have alot of shit left to do on this............. interior, breaks, glass................ etc.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

thats taken me almost 3-4 months lol


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 27 2010, 11:35 PM~19179667
> *thats taken me almost 3-4 months lol
> *


Well worth the wait...post up that other pic to sent me in the text this morning! :wow:


----------



## 06150xlt

inspiration? Tuckin 30's


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 27 2010, 10:32 PM~19179641
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i sent you styrene for custom frame work jeffy?! you give up or run out of supply?! :0 and where are the 76's?! :biggrin: PM sent PREZ...hit me back!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 27 2010, 10:32 PM~19179641
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i just noticed the wheels...i have the same shit for my "american toyota" build, but i got em with the truck when i bought it! where did you get em?! i need more!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 27 2010, 10:50 PM~19179832
> *inspiration? Tuckin 30's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: thats wicked!! but have you seen MIC's black avalanch tuckin 30's?! shit looks body dropped! hit youtube and peep it! i dont know how to post vids, and it seems homies dont want to click links....if someone can find it...POST IT please?!


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## MayhemKustomz

oHY6zmMWQIc&NR=1



Much nicer than that hideous avalanche IMP.


----------



## DEUCES76

nice work jeff like the lux


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Nov 27 2010, 11:21 PM~19180068
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats the shit right there!!! mayhem....how can you call this truck hidious?! MIC pulled off NOTHER KILLER BUILD!!! how about that body dropped h2?! :biggrin:  can someone post a vid of that?! and PM me on how to post youtube videost o LIL?! :happysad:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 27 2010, 09:27 PM~19178526
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice and clean, good job onit.

JEFF that yota is bad ass.

lookn good guys keep it up. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 28 2010, 12:28 AM~19179599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I see you prez ! Truck is lookin' real good homie, keep us posted !


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 28 2010, 02:53 AM~19180294
> *
> thats the shit right there!!! mayhem....how can you call this truck hidious?! MIC pulled off NOTHER KILLER BUILD!!! how about that body dropped h2?!  :biggrin:   can someone post a vid of that?! and PM me on how to post youtube videost o LIL?! :happysad:
> *


Those wheels are just way too big for me.There is another video of them pulling it into the SEMA show. It looks like they didnt even care to upgrade the brakes. Turn radious has got be cut down by atleast 20% on that thing.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 28 2010, 02:53 AM~19180294
> *
> thats the shit right there!!! mayhem....how can you call this truck hidious?! MIC pulled off NOTHER KILLER BUILD!!! how about that body dropped h2?!  :biggrin:   can someone post a vid of that?! and PM me on how to post youtube videost o LIL?! :happysad:
> *


MIC didnt do the Hmmer. Extensive did the hummer.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 28 2010, 02:06 AM~19179965
> *i sent you styrene for custom frame work jeffy?! you give up or run out of supply?! :0 and where are the 76's?! :biggrin: PM sent PREZ...hit me back!
> *




i still got that  just waiting for the shop to open back up so i can get down an dirty in a nice organized manor lol

and the wheels for that are from the amt 2010 camaro  

and thanks for the feed back fellas............. its taken me some time to get this far, and i wanna finish this sometime soon


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 27 2010, 10:35 PM~19179667
> *thats taken me almost 3-4 months lol
> *


its bout time ya threw that truck into the club thread...thing looks awesome in bigger pics  getter dun bro. Ya gots my attention :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

thanks guys an jeff the yota looks killer


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

forgot this :happysad:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Nov 28 2010, 07:43 AM~19181374
> *MIC didnt do the Hmmer. Extensive did the hummer.
> *


yah extensive did do the hummer.....i just meant if anyone could post a video of that one?! but since you dropped me some knowledge....now maybe i can?!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 28 2010, 08:11 AM~19181457
> *i still got that   just waiting for the shop to open back up so i can get down an dirty in a nice organized manor lol
> 
> and the wheels for that are from the amt 2010 camaro
> 
> and thanks for the feed back fellas............. its taken me some time to get this far, and i wanna finish this sometime soon
> *


and the 76's :happysad:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 28 2010, 11:16 PM~19185840
> *and the 76's :happysad:
> *




not lookin good, shit was welded together on the rear tail lights and broke mad shit back there :angry: i think i have one that might be salvageable, but one of these days


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 28 2010, 08:26 PM~19185936
> *not lookin good, shit was welded together on the rear tail lights and broke mad shit back there :angry:  i think i have one that might be salvageable, but one of these days
> *


just a tip, but when im tearin down a build.....im afraid of breakin shit, cuz i dont know how much glue is on what, so throw it in the freezer for a few hours....the glue is then usually like glass and it should fall apart easily! post some pics of your 76 carnage and lemme see what you got?! i sold jeral the jevries hopper that was broken BAD in the rear, and he fixed it up killer!! maybe he could help with the fix?! throw up some pics!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 28 2010, 10:40 PM~19186061
> *just a tip, but when im tearin down a build.....im afraid of breakin shit, cuz i dont know how much glue is on what, so throw it in the freezer for a few hours....the glue is then usually like glass and it should fall apart easily! post some pics of your 76 carnage and lemme see what you got?! i sold jeral the jevries hopper that was broken BAD in the rear, and he fixed it up killer!! maybe he could help with the fix?! throw up some pics!
> *


I USED SOME 90 DEGREE ANGLE AN BOX'D IN THE TAIL LIGHTS THEN JUST USED SOME ROUND STOCK FOR THE TUBES..SAME THING FOR THE GRILL & HEAD LIGHTS ON THE TUBES BUT I CUT THE OLD GRILL OUT AN USED THE SHELL INSTEAD OFF ANGLE..CUTTIN THAT GRILL OUT WAS HARD AS HELL!!


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 28 2010, 09:40 PM~19186061
> *just a tip, but when im tearin down a build.....im afraid of breakin shit, cuz i dont know how much glue is on what, so throw it in the freezer for a few hours....the glue is then usually like glass and it should fall apart easily! post some pics of your 76 carnage and lemme see what you got?! i sold jeral the jevries hopper that was broken BAD in the rear, and he fixed it up killer!! maybe he could help with the fix?! throw up some pics!
> *


thanks for this little tip hock, i just got a couple of models a friend of mine did not want any more, and i know taking them apart is a bitch. so i will try your little trick.


----------



## chevyguy97

click on this to vote for your fave model of the month.
http://www.lowdowncreations.proboards.com/...lay&thread=1174


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 28 2010, 11:35 PM~19186689
> *I USED SOME 90 DEGREE ANGLE AN BOX'D IN THE TAIL LIGHTS THEN JUST USED SOME ROUND STOCK FOR THE TUBES..SAME THING FOR THE GRILL & HEAD LIGHTS ON THE TUBES  BUT I CUT THE OLD GRILL OUT AN USED THE SHELL INSTEAD OFF ANGLE..CUTTIN THAT GRILL OUT WAS HARD AS HELL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Homie you did a heck of a job on the taillight section ! I like the look of those taillights, they look better than the factory ones in my opinion.

I tried for a different look on Klass Klown but they didn't turn out the way I wanted them to. :angry:


----------



## regalistic

painted up the caddie over the week end.... silver base, gold flake (nail polish) and turn signal amber for the top coat.... it sparkles like crazy in the sun!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 29 2010, 12:21 PM~19189549
> *painted up the caddie over the week end.... silver base, gold flake (nail polish) and turn signal amber for the top coat.... it sparkles like crazy in the sun!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats a sick color bro ! Keep us posted !


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 29 2010, 02:15 PM~19189902
> *Thats a sick color bro ! Keep us posted !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks bro!!!!! 


also already got my x mass exchange deliever to the house, who ever sent it was mad fast getting it out!!!!!


----------



## Moze

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 29 2010, 10:21 AM~19189549
> *painted up the caddie over the week end.... silver base, gold flake (nail polish) and turn signal amber for the top coat.... it sparkles like crazy in the sun!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Thats gunna be sick. Everyones work is looking good,keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 29 2010, 10:12 AM~19188889
> *Homie you did a heck of a job on the taillight section ! I like the look of those taillights, they look better than the factory ones in my opinion.
> 
> I tried for a different look on Klass Klown but they didn't turn out the way I wanted them to.  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks man...klass klown?? i dont remember that one..can ya post a pic?


----------



## chris mineer

looks killer E! wish i wouldnt have sold mine..


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 29 2010, 05:57 PM~19191517
> *looks killer E! wish i wouldnt have sold mine..
> *


ha ha... byw drilling out that tip seemed to work well with the flake... thanks for the help again bro!!


----------



## chris mineer

any time bro.you need the doner parts 4 it


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 29 2010, 06:11 PM~19191615
> *any time bro.you need the doner parts 4 it
> *


nope ... but thanks for the offer...... btw that GMC looks killer


----------



## chris mineer

thanks bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*more pics in my post folder .*


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 29 2010, 07:21 PM~19189549
> *painted up the caddie over the week end.... silver base, gold flake (nail polish) and turn signal amber for the top coat.... it sparkles like crazy in the sun!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## chris mineer

looks good T..
just layed the clear on this














































and did som casting


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 29 2010, 05:55 PM~19192392
> *
> and did som casting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Some casting, lol i would hate to see alot of casting. damn that's alot of stuff. :wow: looks like u been bissy.


----------



## chris mineer

YA I WAS BOARD..LOL


----------



## SlammdSonoma

no shit!! whats the price on some of those concrete blocks? been lookin for some of those for a dio i wanna do.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 29 2010, 07:55 PM~19192392
> *looks good T..
> just layed the clear on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and did som casting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




i dont mean to be snoopin around in the background of your pics C, but is that a vega wagon in the background? :0 :biggrin:  

and everyones projects and rides are looking real good, tone, erik,and chris.............. all lookin good fellas


----------



## [email protected]

and i wanna let everyone know we now have a new *HOCKNBERRY*



:0 THANKS BROTHER....................AND LETS HAVE FUN WITH IT


----------



## [email protected]

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: D.L.O.Styles, hocknberry




:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

well guys.....Dynasty has been a kick ass time, i've had a lot of fun learning from you guys and getting to meet you all but.............. :happysad: 




















jeff and i have been talking, for a while now......and he had asked me to take the vice pres. spot....i kicked it around for awhile, and it is now official fellas! i am the new vice president of Dynasty M.C.C.!! i'm glad to be here and i'll do what i can to help us continue to be better!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

wtg Hock! maybe this place will be in order now! J/K Jeffy! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 29 2010, 11:59 PM~19195333
> *wtg Hock!  maybe this place will be in order now!  J/K Jeffy! :biggrin:
> *





lol yea maybe


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 29 2010, 10:56 PM~19195281
> *and i wanna let everyone know we now have a new HOCKNBERRY
> :0 THANKS BROTHER....................AND LETS HAVE FUN WITH IT
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 29 2010, 08:56 PM~19195281
> *and i wanna let everyone know we now have a new HOCKNBERRY
> :0 THANKS BROTHER....................AND LETS HAVE FUN WITH IT
> *


way to steal my thunder jeff! :angry: :biggrin: sorry i had a late day at work! i posted up, but not in time i guess?!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 30 2010, 12:13 AM~19195558
> *way to steal my thunder jeff! :angry:  :biggrin: sorry i had a late day at work! i posted up, but not in time i guess?!
> *




your good J, its my job to introduce anyways  so i did lol


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 29 2010, 10:59 PM~19195331
> *well guys.....Dynasty has been a kick ass time, i've had a lot of fun learning from you guys and getting to meet you all but.............. :happysad:
> jeff and i have been talking, for a while now......and he had asked me to take the vice pres. spot....i kicked it around for awhile, and it is now official fellas! i am the new vice president of Dynasty M.C.C.!! i'm glad to be here and i'll do what i can to help us continue to be better!
> *


congrats bro.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE...
CONGRATS HOCK ON THE NEW TITLE.
ALL RIDES ARE LOOKIN TIGHT HOMIES.....
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

congrats Hock!

& Brian, you should be able to find some of those concrete blocks on ebay.. just search 1/24 miniatures. there's guy w/ a store on there & I know he's had 'em consistently


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Nov 29 2010, 12:21 PM~19189549
> *painted up the caddie over the week end.... silver base, gold flake (nail polish) and turn signal amber for the top coat.... it sparkles like crazy in the sun!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that the one I sent you? damn, looks bad ass, I never could have gotten it to that point.


----------



## caprice on dz

been building since I got home from work at 3am, thought I'd share before I go crash.

kit applied decals









loose fit, has since been completely flocked. currently stripping the chrome console

















gotta three wheel baby

















the body is almost ready for paint, just gotta add the trunk lip detail between the tallights


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 29 2010, 09:56 PM~19195281
> *and i wanna let everyone know we now have a new HOCKNBERRY
> :0 THANKS BROTHER....................AND LETS HAVE FUN WITH IT
> *


HELL YEAH way to go hock or should i say MR. VP HOCK. :thumbsup: CONGRATS on the VP spot, i know u will do your best with it.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Nov 30 2010, 05:14 AM~19198405
> *that the one I sent you? damn, looks bad ass, I never could have gotten it to that point.
> *


yes sir it is :biggrin: 

congrats to mr. hocknberry on the v.p. spot :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 29 2010, 07:55 PM~19192392
> *looks good T..
> just layed the clear on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and did som casting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn bro......... did ya do any cont. kits?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chris mineer+Nov 29 2010, 06:55 PM~19192392-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dang , C ! That mutha is lookin' REAL good bro !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]@Nov 29 2010, 10:56 PM~19195281
> *and i wanna let everyone know we now have a new HOCKNBERRY
> :0 THANKS BROTHER....................AND LETS HAVE FUN WITH IT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats bro !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-caprice on dz_@Nov 30 2010, 06:16 AM~19198730
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OOo ! I'm diggin' that '66 Bro ! Is the exterior gonna be green too? Keep us posted bro !


----------



## chris mineer

its a wagon..its a funny car cut down and attached to a hatch.. i got like 6 vegas and 1 more funny car wagon..









thanks guys, no booty kits yet E!


----------



## Moze

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 29 2010, 08:59 PM~19195331
> *well guys.....Dynasty has been a kick ass time, i've had a lot of fun learning from you guys and getting to meet you all but.............. :happysad:
> jeff and i have been talking, for a while now......and he had asked me to take the vice pres. spot....i kicked it around for awhile, and it is now official fellas! i am the new vice president of Dynasty M.C.C.!! i'm glad to be here and i'll do what i can to help us continue to be better!
> *


Congrats Hock!


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 29 2010, 11:08 PM~19197044
> *congrats Hock!
> 
> & Brian,  you should be able to find some of those concrete blocks on ebay.. just search 1/24 miniatures.  there's guy w/ a store on there & I know he's had 'em consistently
> *


thanks for the heads up Dig, but i dont do Evilbay. if i cant find it in here or at a hobby shop..i really dont need it.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 30 2010, 05:10 PM~19201934
> *thanks for the heads up Dig, but i dont do Evilbay.  if i cant find it in here or at a hobby shop..i really dont need it.
> *


Damn Bri, no Ebay??? Hell, that's pretty much where I do all my shopping nowadays.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ehh..with the bank being shitheads and givin me the runaround for my paypal to work..whats the point? plus i find what i need on here thru the community of model builders or elsewhere. 

Also if i cant find it on here:
http://www.stradasportsstore.com/Model-Cars.html

tons of places to look and find resin, accessories...and hard to find shit.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 30 2010, 05:50 PM~19202297
> *ehh..with the bank being shitheads and givin me the runaround for my paypal to work..whats the point?  plus i find what i need on here thru the community of model builders or elsewhere.
> 
> Also if i cant find it on here:
> http://www.stradasportsstore.com/Model-Cars.html
> 
> tons of places to look and find resin, accessories...and hard to find shit.
> *


I don't have a bank account (I don't trust banks), I use either a green dot mastercard, or you can load money to paypal directly from a greendot reload card.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hmm...thats another way too. i just simplify my life as much as i can as far as bills and payin for shit..the less my plastic card comes out the better off i am!!!! Besides i was taught to buy with cash instead of credit. Ive seen and watched the credit horror stories enuf not to go there


----------



## grimreaper69

Been there, done that. That's why mine is prepaid. :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 30 2010, 05:50 PM~19202297
> *ehh..with the bank being shitheads and givin me the runaround for my paypal to work..whats the point?  plus i find what i need on here thru the community of model builders or elsewhere.
> 
> Also if i cant find it on here:
> http://www.stradasportsstore.com/Model-Cars.html
> 
> tons of places to look and find resin, accessories...and hard to find shit.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer

just done


----------



## Models IV Life

HEY CHRIS WHAT COLOR IS THAT ON YOUR IMPALA?


----------



## chris mineer

its courtney orange nail polish from wallgreens drug store


----------



## coleman9219

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 30 2010, 03:36 PM~19202687
> *just done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just CLEAN too!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 30 2010, 02:39 PM~19202706
> *its courtney orange nail polish from wallgreens drug store
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 30 2010, 10:58 AM~19199576
> *Dang , C ! That mutha is lookin' REAL good bro !
> Congrats bro !
> OOo ! I'm diggin' that '66 Bro ! Is the exterior gonna be green too? Keep us posted bro !
> 
> *


gonna be gm lime green and use the green decals I got from you in Ohio


----------



## hocknberry

:biggrin: thanks for the high fives guys! builds are lookin good, cant wait to see more on that vega wagon! :0


----------



## phatras

Damn it Chris get some frickin sleep...lol.. Impala is looking good.. you hoarding all the vegas? Jeff and I have the montes on lock so you had to go after the vegas huh??lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

DANG Chris !!! ... That Imp is beautiful !!! Great stance and wheels choice too !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

nice color an them wheels look great on this ride..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Painting is done homies, more pics in the post folder.


----------



## chevyguy97

damn homie that looooooooooks goooooooooooooooood. nice striping.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 30 2010, 08:30 PM~19205328
> *Painting is done homies, more pics in the post folder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


7 duece is wicked trend!! im lovin that leaf...care to drop at least an insight before a how to?! :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

i got something done.. :0 more pics in my build thread...


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 30 2010, 09:34 PM~19206048
> *i got somethine done.. :0  more pics in my build thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 30 2010, 11:34 PM~19206048
> *i got somethine done.. :0  more pics in my build thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Priceless Classic homie !!!

Beautiful !............


----------



## 06150xlt

FIRST TIME FOILING.. and the first try! :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

thanks guys..rides all look good..rick,i got them an about 15 box s10 s,5.0..all and some wheel lol


----------



## Moze

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 30 2010, 09:34 PM~19206048
> *i got something done.. :0  more pics in my build thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: That's clean


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

heres another one down out of the 5 ..3 to go!!
















more pics in my build thread..


----------



## chris mineer

looks good 716


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 1 2010, 06:34 AM~19206048
> *i got something done.. :0  more pics in my build thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dang nice


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 1 2010, 01:24 AM~19207086
> *heres another one down out of the 5 ..3 to go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics in my build thread..
> *


Nice ..... I'm diggin that console !


----------



## chevyguy97

everyones builds are lookn good. keep up the nice work.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 1 2010, 12:16 AM~19206452
> *FIRST TIME FOILING.. and the first try!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats my least favorite thing to do in model building !

You've done a great job bro, It just takes a steady 
hand, a new #11 blade,and some real good eyes !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

For the Dynasty Fam and the homie !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 1 2010, 10:18 AM~19208562
> *For the Dynasty Fam and the homie !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 what the hell is this..thanks man that is fawken sweet! id like to print that shit out an frame it ..for real thats just cool as shit right there!! :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 28 2010, 12:32 AM~19179641
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn bro those camaro wheels look fuckin sick tucked up under that lux! badass bro! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 1 2010, 11:12 AM~19208848
> *:0  what the hell is this..thanks man that is fawken sweet! id like to print that shit out an frame it ..for real thats just cool as shit right there!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ........ Thanx bro !


Dynasty is taken over !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 1 2010, 09:18 AM~19208562
> *For the Dynasty Fam and the homie !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's cool!


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 1 2010, 12:24 AM~19207086
> *heres another one down out of the 5 ..3 to go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics in my build thread..
> *


holy shit, almost overlooked this one... sweet interior. that steering wheel is awesome. good use of decals too  :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

SENT OUT MY CHRISTMAS EXCHANGE GIFT TODAY!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Hey is anybody kool with postin' *one (1)* of your favorite builds that you've built.

I was thinkin' this would be a kool to see what everyone is doin' in the club.

Maybe this Saturday night around 9 pm. :dunno:

What you guys think on it ?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 1 2010, 06:07 PM~19212110
> *Hey is anybody kool with postin' one (1) of your favorite builds that you've built.
> 
> I was thinkin' this would be a kool to see what everyone is doin' in the club.
> 
> Maybe this Saturday night around 9 pm. :dunno:
> 
> What you guys think on it ?
> 
> *


ONE PIC OF ONE BUILD ? OR A FEW PICX OF ONE BUILD? IM IN EITHER WAY!! :biggrin: EVERYBODY ALLREADY KNOWS WHAT CAR ILL BE POSTING...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 1 2010, 06:11 PM~19212132
> *ONE PIC OF ONE BUILD ? OR A FEW PICX OF ONE BUILD? IM IN EITHER WAY!! :biggrin: EVERYBODY ALLREADY KNOWS WHAT CAR ILL BE POSTING...
> *


I was thinking just 1 pic of your personal favorite build.

I don't know mine yet.....:dunno:


----------



## chevyguy97

i have not got a problem with this, but may i ask why?? caues if we all know u it's going to be somthing cool. lol


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 1 2010, 12:24 AM~19207086
> *heres another one down out of the 5 ..3 to go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics in my build thread..
> *


Nice Bonnie. This looks Killer.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 30 2010, 10:34 PM~19206048
> *i got something done.. :0  more pics in my build thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow Nice


----------



## DVNPORT

You guys are pimpin


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 1 2010, 06:48 PM~19212399
> *i have not got a problem with this, but may i ask why?? caues if we all know u it's going to be somthing cool. lol
> *


It's just like our regular showcase but all in one day.


----------



## chris mineer

ill post 1..


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 20 2010, 07:32 PM~19119679
> *need your addy's fella's.... :cheesy:
> 1.716 LAYIN LOW ... got addy
> 2.DOPE SCALEMODELS...
> 3.06150XLT...
> 4.HOCKNBERRY...
> [email protected] addy
> 6.TRENDSETTA 68...
> 7.Caprice on dz...
> 8.Chevyguy97...
> 9.Regalistic...
> 10.JT2020...
> 11. ptman2002...
> 12.CRIS MINEER...
> 13.93 FULLSIZE...
> 14.DROP'S HOMIE!!...
> fill in the blanks of the addy's you allready have prez..
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

:0 :wow: :nosad:


----------



## jt2020

This has nothing to do with models but I just got a HUGH promotion at work. I am now a Regional Environmental, Health, and Safety Administrator. For a large company. If any of you guy knows anything about OSHA then you know what I am getting into.

WISH ME LUCK!! :wow:


----------



## Moze

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 1 2010, 04:07 PM~19212110
> *Hey is anybody kool with postin' one (1) of your favorite builds that you've built.
> 
> I was thinkin' this would be a kool to see what everyone is doin' in the club.
> 
> Maybe this Saturday night around 9 pm. :dunno:
> 
> What you guys think on it ?
> 
> *


I like the idea, does it have to be finished?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Dec 1 2010, 09:04 PM~19213614
> *I like the idea, does it have to be finished?
> *


nope.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Dec 1 2010, 09:02 PM~19213589
> *This has nothing to do with models but I just got a HUGH promotion at work. I am now a Regional Environmental, Health, and Safety Administrator. For a large company. If any of you guy knows anything about OSHA then you know what I am getting into.
> 
> WISH ME LUCK!! :wow:
> *


CONGRATS....I WOULD SAY GOOD LUCK BUT YOU GOT THIS!! :cheesy: 
STOP BY MY WORK SO YOU CAN GET US ALL FIRED AN I CAN GO BACK ON UNENJOYMENT..LOL....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Dec 1 2010, 07:02 PM~19213589
> *This has nothing to do with models but I just got a HUGH promotion at work. I am now a Regional Environmental, Health, and Safety Administrator. For a large company. If any of you guy knows anything about OSHA then you know what I am getting into.
> 
> WISH ME LUCK!! :wow:
> *


yeap..been there. know of the OSHA lifestyle...lol and congrats!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Dec 1 2010, 07:02 PM~19213589
> *This has nothing to do with models but I just got a HUGH promotion at work. I am now a Regional Environmental, Health, and Safety Administrator. For a large company. If any of you guy knows anything about OSHA then you know what I am getting into.
> 
> WISH ME LUCK!! :wow:
> *


i hope you get the job, then lemm know cuz i got MANY OSHA complaints i could give yah from all of our crew!! :angry:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 1 2010, 04:07 PM~19212110
> *Hey is anybody kool with postin' one (1) of your favorite builds that you've built.
> 
> I was thinkin' this would be a kool to see what everyone is doin' in the club.
> 
> Maybe this Saturday night around 9 pm. :dunno:
> 
> What you guys think on it ?
> 
> *


im cool with that, good idea trend....but we are from all time zones here?! how about post up friday and saturday....1 PIC......post finished one's sunday?! :happysad:


----------



## chris mineer

any of you guys want to do a regal or 66 imp.. build off????????


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 2 2010, 01:16 PM~19219483
> *any of you guys want to do a regal or 66 imp.. build off????????
> *


what kinda build off??? just for fun? or whats the rules?


----------



## chris mineer

just for fun..unless some one wants to post ruls


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 2 2010, 01:21 PM~19219521
> *just for fun..unless some one wants to post ruls
> *


just for fun im in!! :cheesy: lets do the 66 ive been wanting to build another..


who's in ....
1. chris mineer
2. 716 layin low
3.
4.
5.


----------



## chris mineer

716 and i are dowing 66.s.. i thank to be far since its so close to christmas that you can pic a car that you have if you dont have a 66 or regal...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang this Raghouse is sick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


it needs 14's and switches on it though ... :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*just for fun* im in!! :cheesy: lets do the 66 ive been wanting to build another..
who's in ....

1. chris mineer
2. 716 layin low
3. Trend - '66 vert
4.
5.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 2 2010, 01:39 PM~19219658
> *Dang this Raghouse is sick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> it needs 14's and switches on it though ...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


agreed!! semi wheels gotta go! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 2 2010, 11:39 AM~19219658
> *Dang this Raghouse is sick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> it needs 14's and switches on it though ...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nah the whip is just right skateboard wheels would just turn it into a garage paperweight.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 2 2010, 01:41 PM~19219677
> *just for fun im in!! :cheesy: lets do the 66 ive been wanting to build another..
> who's in ....
> 
> 1. chris mineer
> 2. 716 layin low
> 3. Trend - '66 vert
> 4.
> 5.
> *


cant, both of my 66s are started.lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 2 2010, 01:59 PM~19219799
> *agreed!! semi wheels gotta go!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 2 2010, 11:41 AM~19219677
> *just for fun im in!! :cheesy: lets do the 66 ive been wanting to build another..
> who's in ....
> 
> 1. chris mineer
> 2. 716 layin low
> 3. Trend - '66 vert
> 4.
> 5.
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 2 2010, 03:13 PM~19220305
> *
> *


i think its just for dynasty club member's machio.


----------



## chris mineer

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 2 2010, 02:29 PM~19220001
> *cant, both of my 66s are started.lol
> *


ya you can.. its just 4 fun


and tony im dowing an vert to..lol


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 2 2010, 01:44 PM~19220512
> *i think its just for dynasty club member's machio.
> *


My bad homie,this going to be a good one...topnotch biulders


----------



## regalistic

If someone wants to send me a 66 i'd be down..... :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 2 2010, 04:05 PM~19220638
> *If someone wants to send me a 66 i'd be down..... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yeah I need one too ! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

might as well get your build offs outa the way now before the end of the year, hock an i are kickin some shit back an fourth and hopefully if things go well, there will be a guild line for builds next year, and plaques handed out at the end of 2011 if built within the categories


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 2 2010, 04:35 PM~19220840
> *might as well get your build offs outa the way now before the end of the year, hock an i are kickin some shit back an fourth and hopefully if things go well, there will be a guild line for builds next year, and plaques handed out at the end of 2011 if built within the categories
> *


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 2 2010, 05:35 PM~19220840
> *might as well get your build offs outa the way now before the end of the year, hock an i are kickin some shit back an fourth and hopefully if things go well, there will be a guild line for builds next year, and plaques handed out at the end of 2011 if built within the categories
> *


cool cool .... ha bro sorry i never called ya back last night... i will hit ya up tonight.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 2 2010, 05:42 PM~19220886
> *cool cool .... ha bro sorry i never called ya back last night... i will hit ya up tonight.
> *




make sure, we need to talk


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I just thought of something ... use the Hobby lobby coupon to buy a '66 . I'm poor, I need to save as much as i can ......... :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

here's some ideas for a '66 ..................






























































































































just throwin' some ideas out there.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> here's some ideas for a '66 ..................
> just throwin' some ideas out there.
> 
> nice!! get them new decals going an you'll have some money...lol...


----------



## envious

Been playin in the paint booth again.


----------



## Moze

> _Originally posted by envious_@Dec 2 2010, 07:18 PM~19222913
> *Been playin in the paint booth again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: That thing is sick!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by envious_@Dec 2 2010, 07:18 PM~19222913
> *Been playin in the paint booth again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice rod!! killer paint work!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Dec 2 2010, 09:20 PM~19222933
> *:wow:  That thing is sick!
> *


 :0 :wow: hell yeah x2


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

nice an clean.... :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by envious_@Dec 2 2010, 10:18 PM~19222913
> *Been playin in the paint booth again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





sweet :0 welcome back jim


----------



## ptman2002

have become a new member to the RC hobby. here is one i been redoing that i bought from a friend. jeep cherokee body and interior. 1 off custom made roof rack. 2 tone with flames. next will be the wheels and tires.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by envious_@Dec 2 2010, 08:18 PM~19222913
> *Been playin in the paint booth again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK, SIck, sick, that's all i can say, sick work man, i would hate to pull up next to this and know i had to race it. :0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Dec 3 2010, 07:33 AM~19226743
> *have become a new member to the RC hobby.  here is one i been redoing that i bought from a friend.  jeep cherokee body and interior.  1 off custom made roof rack.  2 tone with flames.  next will be the wheels and tires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a pretty nasty r/c i bet that cost some loot..great detail on it too..


----------



## Moze

Its almost done :run: 
















Heres a 66 I started in the summer, dont know if it would qualify for the build off since its already started :dunno:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Dec 3 2010, 12:29 PM~19228254
> *Its almost done :run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a 66 I started in the summer, dont know if it would qualify for the build off since its already started  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm liking that '66 homie. Is that kandy Brandywine?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

*just for fun* im in!! :cheesy: lets do the 66 impala ive been wanting to build another..
who's in ....dynasty members only

1. chris mineer
2. 716 layin low
3. Trend - '66 vert
4.
5.
anyone else???


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 1 2010, 06:07 PM~19212110
> *Hey is anybody kool with postin' one (1) of your favorite builds that you've built.
> 
> I was thinkin' this would be a kool to see what everyone is doin' in the club.
> 
> Maybe this Saturday night around 9 pm. :dunno:
> 
> What you guys think on it ?
> 
> *


----------



## Moze

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 3 2010, 02:38 PM~19229997
> *I'm liking that '66 homie. Is that kandy Brandywine?
> *


Thanks, its actually testors ruby red metallic over silver base.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Dec 3 2010, 04:41 PM~19230016-->
> 
> 
> 
> *just for fun* im in!! :cheesy: lets do the 66 impala ive been wanting to build another..
> who's in ....dynasty members only
> 
> 1. chris mineer
> 2. 716 layin low
> 3. Trend - '66 vert
> 4.
> 5.
> anyone else???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :dunno: .............. :happysad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 3 2010, 04:46 PM~19230046
> *
> *


 :biggrin: ......... SOMETHIN IS TELLIN' ME THAT AINT NOBODY GONNA POST UP BUT US ................ :dunno:

Just tryin' to do a club thing with the fam ! .........


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Dec 3 2010, 05:47 PM~19230439
> *Thanks, its actually testors ruby red metallic over silver base.
> *



Oh, that's a great idea. Good thought bro, love that color !


----------



## chris mineer

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Dec 3 2010, 12:29 PM~19228254
> *Its almost done :run:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a 66 I started in the summer, dont know if it would qualify for the build off since its already started  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i say your in its just 4 fun..they look good 2


----------



## Moze

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Dec 3 2010, 02:41 PM~19230016-->
> 
> 
> 
> *just for fun* im in!! :cheesy: lets do the 66 impala ive been wanting to build another..
> who's in ....dynasty members only
> 
> 1. chris mineer
> 2. 716 layin low
> 3. Trend - '66 vert
> 4.Moze
> 5.
> anyone else???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chris mineer_@Dec 3 2010, 03:51 PM~19230471
> *i say your in its just 4 fun..they look good 2
> *


Thanks man


----------



## chris mineer

no prob


----------



## envious

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 3 2010, 08:02 AM~19226805
> *SICK, SIck, sick, that's all i can say, sick work man, i would hate to pull up next to this and know i had to race it. :0
> *


Thanks Fellas, work has been killin me slowly lately. havnt had much time to build, let alone paint but this one felt right so i laid it out real quik. imagine if i had taken more then an hour to do this. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by envious_@Dec 3 2010, 08:09 PM~19230957
> *Thanks Fellas, work has been killin me slowly lately. havnt had much time to build, let alone paint but this one felt right so i laid it out real quik. imagine if i had taken more then an hour to do this. :biggrin:
> *




:0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

more pics in my build thread..


----------



## chevyguy97

nice man, and i like the detail on the inside, that hat looks cool on the back seat. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

Looks good


----------



## Trendsetta 68

What up Fam !!!!!!!!! 


:wave:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:wave:


----------



## [email protected]

:wave:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Hey is anybody kool with postin' *one (1)* of your favorite builds that you've built.

I was thinkin' this would be a kool to see what everyone is doin' in the club.

Maybe this Saturday night around 9 pm. :dunno:

What you guys think on it ?

:wave:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 4 2010, 10:45 AM~19235406
> *Hey is anybody kool with postin' one (1) of your favorite builds that you've built.
> 
> I was thinkin' this would be a kool to see what everyone is doin' in the club.
> 
> Maybe this Saturday night around 9 pm. :dunno:
> 
> What you guys think on it ?
> 
> :wave:
> *


yep ! :wave: .............. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

im in.----- :wave:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 4 2010, 03:28 PM~19237255
> *im in.
> *



:wave: ............ :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 4 2010, 03:29 PM~19237262
> *:wave: ............  :biggrin:
> *


45 more min.. my time zone..let the pics fly!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 4 2010, 08:14 PM~19238949
> *45 more min.. my time zone..let the pics fly!!! :biggrin:
> *



Yep, I have my build picked out .............


----------



## [email protected]

are we postin pics of some projects? or builds we have done in the past?


----------



## 06150xlt




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

clock on the wall says 9:00 this is my best build i think an so does everyone else!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:wow: BEAUTIFUL Nate.... that is probably one of my favorite builds of yours too!! 


Jeral that Monte is :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

Cmon Dynasty Crew!!!! Let's see them favorite builds... been waiting all day for this shit! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

ILL KEEP IT GOING WE ALL KNEW ABOUT THIS FOR 3 DAYS NOW ..WHERE IS EVERYONE???? TREND SAID ONE PIC OF YOUR FAV RIDE...BUT SHIT I ONLY SEE 2 POSTED :angry:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE...
SORRY FELLAS BUT PHOTOBUCKET IS FUKIN UP ON ME RIGHT NOW BUT I WOULD SAY MY FAVORITE RIDE IS MY PURPLE REGAL I DID LAST YEAR....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

WAS A GREAT IDEA TREND BUT VERRY BAD TURN OUT.. 
I COULD POST BUILDS FOR ABOUT AN HOUR..LOL.. BUT IM NOT GOING TO BE THE ONLY ONE POSTIN AN BLOW THE THREAD UP!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

LATE TO THE GAME BUT HERE'S ONE OF MY PERSONAL FAVORITES . 1971 DODGE CHARGER SUPER BEE 383 MAGNUM.











FOR THE SIMPLE FACT I LOVE GREEN CARS AND I LOVE MUSCLE CARS. 
PLUS IT'S TRIPLE GREEN ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 4 2010, 10:15 PM~19239862
> *LATE TO THE GAME BUT HERE'S ONE OF MY PERSONAL FAVORITES . 1971 DODGE CHARGER SUPER BEE 383 MAGNUM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR THE SIMPLE FACT I LOVE GREEN CARS AND I LOVE MUSCLE CARS.
> PLUS IT'S TRIPLE GREEN !  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


I SEEN THIS IN YOUR BUILD THREAD .. AMAZING WORK ON THIS BITCH TONS OF DEATAIL. VERY NICE! WELL I GUESS ITS JUST THE 3 OF US.... :happysad:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 4 2010, 10:02 PM~19239238
> *clock on the wall says 9:00  this is my best build i think an so does everyone else!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




i thought he said one pic? lol

this monte is fuckin serious for sure bro!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 4 2010, 08:40 PM~19239107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEET BACK ROUND :0 THIS THING LOOKS REAL.. :cheesy:


----------



## chevyguy97

im here it's 9o'clock where im at, well it's 9:18 damn dial up, lol but here is my best build i think.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 4 2010, 10:10 PM~19239818
> *WAS A GREAT IDEA TREND BUT VERRY BAD TURN OUT..
> I COULD POST BUILDS FOR ABOUT AN HOUR..LOL.. BUT IM NOT GOING TO BE THE ONLY ONE POSTIN AN BLOW THE THREAD UP!
> *




i KNEW IT WOULD BE A BAD TURN OUT.









Oh well, we was just tryin' to livin' up thangs.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

06150xlt , that wagon looks like the official dynasty draggin wagon !

I can see all of us in it headed to the NNL west ! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

OH WAIT SOME PEOPLE ARE WAKING UP..LOL..CHEVYGUY97 THAT TRUCK IS NO JOKE... :wow: THEM MODS ARE TIGHT AN THE COLOR IS AWESOME...GREAT JOB


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 4 2010, 10:21 PM~19239939
> *im here it's 9o'clock where im at, well it's 9:18 damn dial up, lol but here is my best build i think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This has to be my favorite build of yours bro ! That truck is sooooo clean !


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 4 2010, 10:24 PM~19239977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHOULD HAVE GOT THIS WHEN I HAD THE CHANCE SICK ASS WAGON RIGHT THERE :0 ..


----------



## chevyguy97

thanks for the comps, and everyones builds are lookn good. 
DYNASTY M.C.C. DOIN THE DAMN THING.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 4 2010, 09:02 PM~19239238
> *clock on the wall says 9:00  this is my best build i think an so does everyone else!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you know I love this mutha ! You did a sick job wit this one fam ! 

right click save ! :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin: one of my favs


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 4 2010, 10:24 PM~19239977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I was waitin' on this one ! I got to see this hoe first hand fellas! Beautiful work fam !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 4 2010, 11:17 PM~19239901
> *I SEEN THIS IN YOUR BUILD THREAD .. AMAZING WORK ON THIS BITCH TONS OF DEATAIL. VERY NICE! WELL I GUESS ITS JUST THE 3 OF US.... :happysad:
> *



yea looks like its just the three of you :uh: 

theres alot of people in this club that have alot on there plate................... and have been in this club long before you come along J.................... so sit back enjoy the ride and dont let shit go to your head  

right now there are roughly around 25-30 members of dynasty  and pop in from time to time, when they have the time to  


so chill out with the comments about how many members we have or whos building or not


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 4 2010, 11:32 PM~19240062
> *I was waitin' on this one ! I got to see this hoe first hand fellas! Beautiful work fam !
> *




thanks tone............ you knew it was comein lol


----------



## chevyguy97

ok i had to post this up to, caues it's one of my fave's, this one will be in this month's minitruckin mag.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Moze

Its NOWHERE near finished, but this is my absolute favortie. Im hoping to build a 1:1 like this one day.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

This elky is simply beautiful Fam ! I remember this one fo sho !





Dynasty ain't playin' fellas !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW




----------



## Scur-rape-init

Ok, what Trend didnt tell all of you is that the builds that you have posted in here are all builds that you will be sending to me MONDAY morning! That's why he's got you posting them up :biggrin: 

Trend this is the best Christmas present EVER!! 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 4 2010, 09:55 PM~19240340
> *Ok, what Trend didnt tell all of you is that the builds that you have posted in here are all builds that you will be sending to me MONDAY morning!  That's why he's got you posting them up :biggrin:
> 
> Trend this is the best Christmas present EVER!!
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


LOL well as soon as your printer gets done printing out pic's of all of our builds u will have all of them for your collection. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 4 2010, 11:55 PM~19240340
> *Ok, what Trend didnt tell all of you is that the builds that you have posted in here are all builds that you will be sending to me MONDAY morning!  That's why he's got you posting them up :biggrin:
> 
> Trend this is the best Christmas present EVER!!
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *





SCHEEEIT!................. better build your own foo  my shit aint leaving nowhere unless you got a nice stack throwin at me


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 4 2010, 10:57 PM~19240362
> *LOL well as soon as your printer gets done printing out pic's of all of our builds u will have all of them for your collection. :biggrin:
> *


ohhhh thats goood... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 4 2010, 10:09 PM~19240494
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see a for sale sign,--------HOW MUCH???????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 5 2010, 12:14 AM~19240547
> *I see a for sale sign,--------HOW MUCH???????????????? :biggrin:
> *




long gone brother.................. it was sold at a very good price


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 4 2010, 10:13 PM~19240539
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn good job on this P.T. Loser. it looks so good with the top cut off, and them wheels. Nice HotRod. :wow:


----------



## Moze

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 4 2010, 09:09 PM~19240494
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Thats nice, the detail is insane.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

i got a new project im working on 2 wagon boneville..did this today took about 2 hours..
































yeah i know another bonneville...im on this boni kick for some reason.. :dunno:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 4 2010, 11:23 PM~19240645
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 ohhhh hellll yeahh!! NASTY!!!


----------



## chevyguy97

it sure is nice to see all ya'll out tonight, posting up pic's and hanging out and having some fun. this is what being in a club/fam--DYNASTY is all about. this was alot of fun.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

where the hell ya been hidin those things J? bout time they saw daylite again still bad ass!


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

now we are kookin with gas!! :biggrin: page 555
























keep em comin in!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Damaged

How you doin fella's
good to see everyone posting builds
Dynasty model car show (live)

Seeing im from Australia i thought id post this build 

1953 FJ holden


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Dec 5 2010, 12:39 AM~19240830
> *How you doin fella's
> good to see everyone posting builds
> Dynasty model car show (live)
> 
> Seeing im from Australia i thought id post this build
> 
> 1953 FJ holden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




thats sick........... this was in scale auto alil bit ago huh


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I might as well show the Impala line up so far .........................


----------



## SlammdSonoma

this shit is just fuckin badass guys. love the idea on this. Keep em comin. eye candy for the soul! :biggrin:


----------



## Damaged

a couple of my favourite lowriders 

70 buick wildcat


















61 impala


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 5 2010, 12:41 AM~19240865
> *I might as well show the Impala line up so far .........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 


by all means, keep um comein  street rods, hot rods the whole nine tone! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

This stuff is fun, Dynasty is freakin' sick wit it ! Keep those pics commin' in fellas !!!!!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 4 2010, 09:32 PM~19240739
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 you know am all over this one!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Jeff, wheres that *other* 1 at..or did i miss it.... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 5 2010, 12:50 AM~19240985
> *Jeff, wheres that *other* 1 at..or did i miss it.... :biggrin:
> *




witch one?


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 4 2010, 09:41 PM~19240865
> *I might as well show the Impala line up so far .........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no 58?! and you forgot the 60?! :0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

my box stock build off we had just for fun..


----------



## hocknberry

so i guess the 1 pic thing went out the window then?! :0  im puttin up the tree with the lil one's, then ill be back here posting from photobucket!! good shit guys!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 5 2010, 12:48 AM~19240957
> *:0 you know am all over this one!!
> *




one of the reasons i wanna learn the candle trick  she needs a frame bad


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 4 2010, 11:54 PM~19241043
> *so i guess the 1 pic thing went out the window then?!  :0   im puttin up the tree with the lil one's, then ill be back here posting from photobucket!! good shit guys!! :biggrin:
> *


well yeah i guess the one pic went right out the window...lol... but hey who cares this is nice...someone had mention'd before live dynasty car show tonight :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

this one has been in minitruckin mag too.








































































this one is my kids fave


----------



## Damaged

My fav modern build

92 thunderbird


----------



## Damaged

Big wheel 65 continental vert


----------



## Trendsetta 68

these are some of my *boxstock* builds..................


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Dec 4 2010, 11:02 PM~19241153
> *My fav modern build
> 
> 92 thunderbird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn this is one bad ass thunderbird. :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 5 2010, 01:08 AM~19241217
> *Damn this is one bad ass thunderbird. :0
> *




truth


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 5 2010, 01:08 AM~19241211
> *these are some of my boxstock builds..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




you make box stock look sooo good tone


----------



## chevyguy97

hell i got more toooooo.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 5 2010, 12:11 AM~19241252
> *you make box stock look sooo good tone
> *



Thanx fam !


----------



## chevyguy97




----------



## Damaged

Built this for L.I.L chopper build off


----------



## Moze

A few more


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW




----------



## Damaged

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 5 2010, 02:41 PM~19240858
> *thats sick........... this was in scale auto alil bit ago huh
> *


Yeah back page october 2010 issue


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Dec 4 2010, 09:07 PM~19241203
> *Big wheel 65 continental vert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now this is nice !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Damaged

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 5 2010, 03:08 PM~19241217
> *Damn this is one bad ass thunderbird. :0
> *


Thanks its definetly one of my favourite builds


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Dec 4 2010, 11:22 PM~19241368
> *A few more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy shit is this plastic, man that is so bad ass, :cheesy: it looks so real. :wow: Awesome.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 4 2010, 09:08 PM~19241211
> *these are some of my boxstock builds..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice line up of stock builds Trend!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Moze

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 4 2010, 10:26 PM~19241406
> *holy shit is this plastic, man that is so bad ass, :cheesy:  it looks so real. :wow:  Awesome.
> *


Yea its plastic, thanks a lot homie


----------



## Damaged

Holy shit :wow: so many builds being posted :thumbsup: awesome work by all members


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW




----------



## Moze

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Dec 4 2010, 10:30 PM~19241465
> *Holy shit  :wow: so many builds being posted  :thumbsup: awesome work by all members
> *


x2, everyones posting up badass builds :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Dec 4 2010, 11:29 PM~19241456
> *Yea its plastic, thanks a lot homie
> *


you just need to add one thing to that, SANFORD AND SON, on the doors. man that would looks bad ass. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 716 LAYIN LOW, chevyguy97, Moze, Damaged, *BiggC*




:wave: whats up C :biggrin:


----------



## Moze

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 4 2010, 10:35 PM~19241525
> *you just need to add one thing to that, SANFORD AND SON, on the doors. man that would looks bad ass. :biggrin:
> *


Thats exactly what I was trying to replicate! I just need the decals and thats pretty much it.


----------



## chevyguy97

here ya go HOCK


----------



## 93FULLSIZE




----------



## Damaged




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW




----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: :wow: :wow: ..... DynaSTY is puttin in work fo real fellas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Great builds fam !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 5 2010, 12:35 AM~19241527
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 716 LAYIN LOW, chevyguy97, Moze, Damaged, BiggC
> :wave: whats up C :biggrin:
> *


Nada, just checkin' out all these killer builds in here.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Dec 4 2010, 11:38 PM~19241543
> *Thats exactly what I was trying to replicate!  I just need the decals and thats pretty much it.
> *


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 4 2010, 11:48 PM~19241621
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN homie u postin up them old skool builds. i likes :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 5 2010, 01:44 AM~19241592
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




always good to see frank in this bish!


----------



## chevyguy97

sorry ya'll i gota go to bed, man this was alot of fun.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 5 2010, 12:55 AM~19241694
> *always good to see frank in this bish!
> *


 :biggrin: YOU KNOW ME...........JUST REPPIN FOR THE FAM!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> DAMN homie u postin up them old skool builds. i likes :wow:
> i hear ya bro im just trying to keep this shit rollin.. :cheesy:
> here's a new one...not finished yet..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 5 2010, 02:01 AM~19241739
> *:biggrin: YOU KNOW ME...........JUST REPPIN FOR THE FAM!!!
> *




:h5: always sick work bro................ so when you gonna kick up that yellow 6fo :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

what happen?? some one put on the brake's....


----------



## Damaged

Well fella's been fun, il finish with few more Australian car builds
1958 FC Holden



























1968 HK Holden Monaro



























HQ Holden Monaro





































1968 HK Holden ute/pickup




















DYNASTY WORLD WIDE 



:h5:


----------



## dig_derange

those Australian rides are really cool. some unique shit right there! :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

well looks like everybody lost there MOJO...lol..here's my ending... it was fun while it lasted .. thanks to everyone who posted up there builds rather it be new...old..or under constuction.......a shitload of sick ass builds tonight......its now 1:30 a.m. my fouth late night in a row... :wow: GOOD NIGHT FAM...
"IM OUT LIKE A FAT KID IN DODGEBALL" 








































DYNASTY..... uffin: .....YA CANT STOP IT.... hno: :no: ITS WOULD WIDE!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## hocknberry

ok my turn i guess, got the tree done with the boys and wifey... now its my turn!! :naughty: 
started with this........








ended with this.........


----------



## hocknberry

started with this......


----------



## hocknberry




----------



## hocknberry

started with this.........








ended with this.......


----------



## [email protected]

thread :uh:  search is actin a fool i guess lol

but would anyone be interested in a pre painted 66 imp? interior is painted and flocked, and the body is minty :biggrin: 

shoot me some reasonable offers if your interested


----------



## hocknberry

this was for the "FUN BUILD OFF"..........mopar chameleon?! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Damaged

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 5 2010, 04:31 PM~19241986
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Very impressive collection bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Damaged

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 5 2010, 05:04 PM~19242178
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice builds Hock
:thumbsup:


----------



## Damaged

Too many builds to reply to so, just want to say everyone who posted pics. All the builds are awesome :thumbsup: :worship: :h5: and im glad to be part of Dynasty. Its good to be amongst so many kick ass builders.
Hope to represent with some new builds soon.


----------



## caprice on dz

sorry I'm late, was at a bachelor party last night


----------



## caprice on dz

should have never sold these


----------



## hocknberry

> DAMN homie u postin up them old skool builds. i likes :wow:
> i hear ya bro im just trying to keep this shit rollin.. :cheesy:
> here's a new one...not finished yet..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this a malibu with a monte SS clip?! :0
Click to expand...


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 4 2010, 11:31 PM~19241986
> *well looks like everybody lost there MOJO...lol..here's my ending... it was fun while it lasted .. thanks to everyone who posted up there builds rather it be new...old..or under constuction.......a shitload of sick ass builds tonight......its now 1:30 a.m. my fouth late night  in a row... :wow: GOOD NIGHT FAM...
> "IM OUT LIKE A FAT KID IN DODGEBALL"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DYNASTY..... uffin: .....YA CANT STOP IT.... hno:  :no:  ITS WOULD WIDE!!!!!!!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


I SEE RESIN GOODIES IN THERE JERAL!!! but im diggin that red 67 wagon with the broken ball joint?! :biggrin: how much?! :happysad:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Dec 5 2010, 02:40 AM~19242887
> *sorry I'm late, was at a bachelor party last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill take that 70 impy off your hands?! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 5 2010, 12:31 AM~19241986
> *well looks like everybody lost there MOJO...lol..here's my ending... it was fun while it lasted .. thanks to everyone who posted up there builds rather it be new...old..or under constuction.......a shitload of sick ass builds tonight......its now 1:30 a.m. my fouth late night  in a row... :wow: GOOD NIGHT FAM...
> "IM OUT LIKE A FAT KID IN DODGEBALL"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DYNASTY..... uffin: .....YA CANT STOP IT.... hno:  :no:  ITS WOULD WIDE!!!!!!!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


first off, nice builds, but i wanted to know where u got these cases that u got your models in, and how much were they????? these whould be perfect for my collection, i don't think i need as many as you have, but i hope to one day. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Homies I just went through all of the build pages. This ish was freakin' fun !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The Dynasty Fam has been building some super sick ish !

It was like our own *Las Vegas Super Show!* :biggrin: 

Great builds fellas, and lets keep this hobby goin'!

Dynasty Worldwide !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 5 2010, 01:05 AM~19241765
> *:h5: always sick work bro................ so when you gonna kick up that yellow 6fo :biggrin:
> *


 :0 NOT MUCH INTO SELLING MY SHIT BUT IF THE THE RIGHT CHEESE IS PUT ON MY BURGER, IT COULD BE PACKED AND READY TO SHIP!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 5 2010, 08:31 AM~19243204
> *first off, nice builds, but i wanted to know where u got these cases that u got your models in, and how much were they????? these whould be perfect for my collection, i don't think i need as many as you have, but i hope to one day. :biggrin:
> *


i got them on e-bay cant remember the place i got them from thuogh..shop around on there youll find him he live in canada.. him an his is wife do them on the side..i think they was like 60-70 each shipped.. there nice as hell...well mine are .. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 5 2010, 11:12 AM~19243439
> *:0 NOT MUCH INTO SELLING MY SHIT BUT IF THE THE RIGHT CHEESE IS PUT ON MY BURGER, IT COULD BE PACKED AND READY TO SHIP!!
> *





:0 you forgot the ''NO ****'' lol

let me get outa this hole and we will talk :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 5 2010, 04:54 AM~19242934
> *is this a malibu with a monte SS clip?! :0
> *


indeed it is!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

SOME SICK LINE-UPS UP IN HERE :thumbsup: 

THIS 58 IS KILLIN IT !!








LOVE THIS ONE AND THE GREEN PATTERNED MONTE, DONT KNOW IF U POSTED THAT UP YET!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 5 2010, 05:04 AM~19242970
> *I SEE RESIN GOODIES IN THERE JERAL!!! but im diggin that red 67 wagon with the broken ball joint?! :biggrin: how much?! :happysad:
> *


lol..no can do bro.. :happysad: that one is part of my 408models collection......that one isnt going anywhere...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

plain insane guys. i went to bed a page 557 and just went thru the ohter 2 pages...kickin out some stellar builds for sure.

It was like a vegas super show, but better. :biggrin:


----------



## envious

I couldn't pick just one?


----------



## chevyguy97

that was the most fun ive had on a saturday night in a long time. lol
too broke to go out and do stuff, or maybe i just spend too much money on my hobby. lol--o'well MONEY well spent.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Dec 5 2010, 11:43 AM~19243545
> *SOME SICK LINE-UPS UP IN HERE  :thumbsup:
> 
> THIS 58 IS KILLIN IT !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE THIS ONE AND THE GREEN PATTERNED MONTE, DONT KNOW IF U POSTED THAT UP YET!!
> *




what this one? :0


----------



## [email protected]

or this one?

:wow:


----------



## chris mineer

sarry i missed this guys but ive be sic


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 5 2010, 01:11 PM~19244202
> *sarry i missed this guys but ive be sic
> *


yeah i here ya! me an you been shootin the shit on here back an forth the past couple days now im sick. :happysad: .thanks for your computer virus.. :angry: thats shit spreads fast....lol...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 5 2010, 10:36 AM~19243519
> *:0  you forgot the ''NO ****'' lol
> 
> let me get outa this hole and we will talk :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: LOL NO ****!! :biggrin: 

IT WILL BE HERE IN THE CASE BECAUSE ITS RETIRED!!!


----------



## chris mineer

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 5 2010, 01:20 PM~19244263
> *yeah i here ya!  me an you been shootin the shit on here back an forth the past couple days  now im sick. :happysad: .thanks for your  computer virus.. :angry:  thats shit spreads fast....lol...
> *


man that shit got you fast..lol


----------



## chevyguy97

ok i got this one done, more pic's in my room


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> man that shit got you fast..lol
> [/quote
> im sitten at the table trying to build the interior for my bonneville wagon an snot is hanging outmy fuckin nose!!  i got to get up an blow that shit every 10 min...i think i blew my nose about 100 fuckin times allready today ..this sucks!


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE...
DAMN HOMIES ALL THOSE RIDES ARE LOOKIN TIGHT..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
ALL YOU VATOS ARE GETTIN DOWN..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

SORRY I COULNT POST PIKS OF MY RIDES, FUKIN PHOTOBUCKET WONT LOAD UP FOR ME, MY WIFE UPDATED OUR COMPUTER LAST WEEK AND I DONT KNOW IF SHE DID ANYTHING THAT WOULD KEEP PHOTOBUCKET FROM LOADIN UP. ANY COMPUTER SAVY HOMIES OUT THERE THAT COULD SHED SOME LIGHT ON MY PROBLEM? IM LOST WHEN IT COMES TO THIS COMPUTER STUFF :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i was in tennessee yesterday :happysad: .... woulda posted up tho.


----------



## chevyguy97

this is my next project.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Dec 5 2010, 02:44 PM~19245540
> *ORALE...
> DAMN HOMIES ALL THOSE RIDES ARE LOOKIN TIGHT..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ALL YOU VATOS ARE GETTIN DOWN..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> SORRY I COULNT POST PIKS OF MY RIDES, FUKIN PHOTOBUCKET WONT LOAD UP FOR ME, MY WIFE UPDATED OUR COMPUTER LAST WEEK AND I DONT KNOW IF SHE DID ANYTHING THAT WOULD KEEP PHOTOBUCKET FROM LOADIN UP. ANY COMPUTER SAVY HOMIES OUT THERE THAT COULD SHED SOME LIGHT ON MY PROBLEM? IM LOST WHEN IT COMES TO THIS COMPUTER STUFF :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


i hear you there bro! ME TOO!! however if it helps, all my pics come from photobucket and it worked ok for me, ask your wifey what the hell she did?! :0 cuz i cant help much past that?! :happysad:


----------



## regalistic

damn wish i could have been on here sat. night, all kinds of good shit got posted up :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

got a little more done on the caddy..........


----------



## bugs-one

That's one bad ass Caddi. :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Dec 6 2010, 09:16 AM~19251317
> *That's one bad ass Caddi.  :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: Yeah it is !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regalistic

thanks... need to get BMF so i can finish it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 5 2010, 02:45 PM~19245552
> *i was in tennessee yesterday :happysad: .... woulda posted up tho.
> *


where? :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

lookingood E.. shipped my present out today


----------



## chris mineer

> man that shit got you fast..lol
> [/quote
> im sitten at the table trying to build the interior for my bonneville wagon an snot is hanging outmy fuckin nose!!  i got to get up an blow that shit every 10 min...i think i blew my nose about 100 fuckin times allready today ..this sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hell ya it dose.. fell better man
Click to expand...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

While Superstition is dryin', I decided to start the '73 Caprice project .........................

HOK Kandy Pink over a silver flake base. Then Light and dark pink pearl panels
over that with some HOK Hot Pink Pearl fades. A few Razberry pinstripes and leafing 
pinstripes to finish it.























Dynasty M.C.C. !!!


----------



## chevyguy97

got my X-mas gifts in today, can't wait to use them. thanks.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 7 2010, 05:32 PM~19264970
> *got my X-mas gifts in today, can't wait to use them. thanks.
> *


PICS!!!


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE...
IM STILL PUTTIN IN WORK ON THIS TROKA.....


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 7 2010, 08:02 PM~19267036
> *PICS!!!
> *


this is what i got, and some knifes and speekers.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Dec 7 2010, 08:20 PM~19267218
> *ORALE...
> IM STILL PUTTIN IN WORK ON THIS TROKA.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man that's lookn good, what color ya thinkin onit???? :wow:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 8 2010, 08:31 AM~19270640
> *this is what i got, and some knifes and speekers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COOL BRO... SO I GUESS WE CAN OPEN WHEN WE RECIEVE THEN? I GOT MINE OVER A WEEK AGO BUT HAVENT OPENED YET.....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

*just for fun* im in!! :cheesy: lets do the 66 impala ive been wanting to build another..
who's in ....dynasty members only

1. chris mineer
2. 716 layin low
3. Trend - '66 vert
4.moze
5.
anyone else???
ar we still doing this??


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Dec 7 2010, 09:20 PM~19267218
> *ORALE...
> IM STILL PUTTIN IN WORK ON THIS TROKA.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats some serious work bro !!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep us posted !


----------



## Moze

Its finished!








































Ima try to take some better pictures soon.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Dec 8 2010, 12:57 PM~19272287
> *Its finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ima try to take some better pictures soon.
> *


sweet ride moze great work..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 8 2010, 01:51 PM~19272694
> *sweet ride moze great work..
> *


*X 5.20* !


----------



## Moze

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Dec 8 2010, 12:14 PM~19272919-->
> 
> 
> 
> *X 5.20* !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 8 2010, 11:51 AM~19272694
> *sweet ride moze great work..
> *


Thanks guys, I apprectiate it! So whats up with the 66 build off?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Dec 8 2010, 04:32 PM~19274156
> *Thanks guys, I apprectiate it!  So whats up with the 66 build off?
> *


ask chris mineer when we starts an when it ends..im in.. :cheesy:


----------



## chris mineer

we can start any time you guys want and the same with ending


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Dec 8 2010, 07:57 PM~19272287
> *Its finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ima try to take some better pictures soon.
> *


Nice build :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

GOT SOME PAINTING AND MASKING DONE TODAY TO THE '73.

I HIT IT WITH SOME PEARL PINK THEN MASKED IT OFF FOR
THE PATTERN WORK. 

THEN I'LL HIT THE UNMASKED AREAS WITH SOME SILVER 
FLAKES TO PUT A CUSTOM MIX KANDY PINK OVER IT.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 8 2010, 06:48 PM~19275617
> *GOT SOME PAINTING AND MASKING DONE TODAY TO THE '73.
> 
> I HIT IT WITH SOME PEARL PINK THEN MASKED IT OFF FOR
> THE PATTERN WORK.
> 
> THEN I'LL HIT THE UNMASKED AREAS WITH SOME SILVER
> FLAKES TO PUT A CUSTOM MIX KANDY PINK OVER IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i need some of that pink for a future car.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

*just for fun* im in!! :cheesy: lets do the 66 impala ive been wanting to build another..
1. chris mineer
2. 716 layin low
3. Trend - '66 vert
4.moze
ok its just the 4 of us then...mineer say's we can start now an end ??? im gonna get mine out right now!! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

made these yesterday..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 8 2010, 08:02 PM~19276464
> *made these yesterday..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice dishes..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Dec 8 2010, 01:57 PM~19272287
> *Its finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ima try to take some better pictures soon.
> *





this is sick, is this the kit wheels with 520 tires?


shit looks real good!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 8 2010, 03:48 PM~19275617
> *GOT SOME PAINTING AND MASKING DONE TODAY TO THE '73.
> 
> I HIT IT WITH SOME PEARL PINK THEN MASKED IT OFF FOR
> THE PATTERN WORK.
> 
> THEN I'LL HIT THE UNMASKED AREAS WITH SOME SILVER
> FLAKES TO PUT A CUSTOM MIX KANDY PINK OVER IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking good Trend :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 8 2010, 07:48 PM~19275617
> *GOT SOME PAINTING AND MASKING DONE TODAY TO THE '73.
> 
> I HIT IT WITH SOME PEARL PINK THEN MASKED IT OFF FOR
> THE PATTERN WORK.
> 
> THEN I'LL HIT THE UNMASKED AREAS WITH SOME SILVER
> FLAKES TO PUT A CUSTOM MIX KANDY PINK OVER IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





tone your a beast bro.............. how the hell do you cut your tape to fit the panels so good?
your shits on point brother


----------



## Moze

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY+Dec 8 2010, 04:24 PM~19275317-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice build  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Roy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]@Dec 8 2010, 06:04 PM~19276486
> *this is sick, is this the kit wheels with 520 tires?
> shit looks real good!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, those are the rims from the Accord wagon with the 5.20 just cut down.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 8 2010, 06:02 PM~19276464
> *made these yesterday..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT+Dec 8 2010, 08:06 PM~19276514-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Trend :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx bro.........
> 
> <[email protected]_@Dec 8 2010, 08:06 PM~19276516
> *tone your a beast bro.............. how the hell do you cut your tape to fit the panels so good?
> your shits on point brother
> *


Thanx fam.........  

I have about 20 plastic styrene templates that I made in various shapes. I use those to cut out my tape for the panels.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Dec 5 2010, 12:38 AM~19240818-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wish I had the money to put up for this one.... LOVE the paint, and the stance
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Damaged_@Dec 5 2010, 12:45 AM~19240912
> *a couple of my favourite lowriders
> 
> 70 buick wildcat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 61 impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Some seriously sick photo work here! And the T-bird you built is BEASTLY!!!! :wow: Thought the last pic of the bird was the real deal!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 8 2010, 09:06 PM~19276516
> *tone your a beast bro.............. how the hell do you cut your tape to fit the panels so good?
> your shits on point brother
> *



x2 :wow:


----------



## Moze

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 8 2010, 04:48 PM~19275617
> *GOT SOME PAINTING AND MASKING DONE TODAY TO THE '73.
> 
> I HIT IT WITH SOME PEARL PINK THEN MASKED IT OFF FOR
> THE PATTERN WORK.
> 
> THEN I'LL HIT THE UNMASKED AREAS WITH SOME SILVER
> FLAKES TO PUT A CUSTOM MIX KANDY PINK OVER IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I can't wait to see this, I already know it's gunna be a badass ride, your paint always comes out clean.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 8 2010, 06:02 PM~19276464
> *made these yesterday..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what did you use for dish's jeral?! i got some caddy and rivi wheels needin this treatment!  


moze....64 is wicked bro, i like the rear cyliders for sure....how'd you get it to pose and move?!

trend.....cant wait to see the caprice!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 8 2010, 09:41 PM~19277660
> *what did you use for dish's jeral?! i got some caddy and rivi wheels needin this treatment!
> moze....64 is wicked bro, i like the rear cyliders for sure....how'd you get it to pose and move?!
> 
> trend.....cant wait to see the caprice!!
> *


HERE MY CROSS LACED WHEEL SECRET! YOU DONT EVEN KNOW HOW MANY PM'S I GOT ON THESE WHEELS..LOL..ANYWAYS I USED THE MIAMI VICE DAYTONA SPYDER KIT FOR THE RIMS AN I THINK IT WAS 1109'S FOR THE LIP.. THATS IT!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 8 2010, 08:02 PM~19276464
> *made these yesterday..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I got to make some of these to put on my '73 - '75 Caprices' !!!!!!!!!!!!!


These look sick bro, Great mind Fam !


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 8 2010, 07:44 PM~19277717
> *HERE MY CROSS LACED WHEEL SECRET! YOU DONT EVEN KNOW HOW MANY PM'S I GOT ON THESE WHEELS..LOL..ANYWAYS  I USED THE MIAMI VICE DAYTONA SPYDER KIT FOR THE RIMS AN I THINK IT WAS 1109'S FOR THE LIP.. THATS IT!
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 8 2010, 09:54 PM~19277827
> *I got to make some of these to put on my '73 - '75 Caprices' !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> These look sick bro, Great mind Fam !
> *


JUST SHARING MY THUOGHTS... :biggrin: SHIT NOW EVERYONE WILL HAVE THESE ON THERE RIDES....LOL...THE CAT IS OUT OF THE BAG.. :0 :wow: GOOD LUCK ON THE MIAMI VICE MODELS THUOGH THERE KINDA TUFF TO GET :happysad:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 8 2010, 07:54 PM~19277827
> *I got to make some of these to put on my '73 - '75 Caprices' !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> These look sick bro, Great mind Fam !
> *


gary had something similar to these but not sure if they were the same wheel?!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 8 2010, 10:13 PM~19278009
> *gary had something similar to these but not sure if they were the same wheel?!
> *


GARY?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 8 2010, 11:14 PM~19278024
> *GARY?
> *



Gseeds


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 8 2010, 08:18 PM~19278076
> *Gseeds
> *


 :yes: jeral shame on you, gary's a big dog over here, MOST know just by the name!! by bad...yes gseeds!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 8 2010, 10:21 PM~19278111
> *:yes: jeral shame on you, gary's a big dog over here, MOST know just by the name!! by bad...yes gseeds!!
> *


HEY...... GARY, JERRY,LARRY,BARRY I DONT KNOW WHIO IS WHO...WE ARE ALL BIG DOGS IN THIS.......


















JUST SOME BIGGER THEN OTHERS.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 8 2010, 05:33 AM~19270646
> *man that's lookn good, what color ya thinkin onit???? :wow:
> *


ORALE...
NOT ENTIRELY SURE YET VATO, WAS MAYBE THINKIN SILVER WITH BLACK HOOD AND BLACK TONNEAU COVER :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Dec 8 2010, 10:57 AM~19272287
> *Its finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ima try to take some better pictures soon.
> *


ORALE...
THATS A CLEAN ASS BUILD VATO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
IM DIGGIN THE OLD SCHOOL FLAVOR PAINT SCHEME :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Moze

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Dec 8 2010, 07:41 PM~19277660-->
> 
> 
> 
> what did you use for dish's jeral?! i got some caddy and rivi wheels needin this treatment!
> moze....64 is wicked bro, i like the rear cyliders for sure....how'd you get it to pose and move?!
> 
> trend.....cant wait to see the caprice!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hock,I used a piece of wire insulator at the bottom of the top piece of the cylinder,its inside that ring that supports the coil.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Dec 8 2010, 08:39 PM~19278319
> *ORALE...
> THATS A CLEAN ASS BUILD VATO :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> IM DIGGIN THE OLD SCHOOL FLAVOR PAINT SCHEME :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Thanks Dope,Im glad I went with that color,I didnt know if it was gunna work at first.


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 8 2010, 09:03 PM~19277196
> *
> I have about 20 plastic styrene templates that I made in various shapes. I use those to cut out my tape for the panels.
> *


do you cut the tape on the body or like on a sheet of glass first then transfer the tape


----------



## caprice on dz

everyones stuff looking good, love the pose-able ride moze


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Dec 8 2010, 11:57 AM~19272287
> *Its finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ima try to take some better pictures soon.
> *


man this is some nice clean work, looks great man, i likes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Dec 9 2010, 12:06 AM~19279279
> *do you cut the tape on the body or like on a sheet of glass first then transfer the tape
> *


I cut on clean and dust free glass. 
(Has to be dust free or the edges of the tape will pick up the dust and you'll be mad at the tape lines after painting !) :angry:


----------



## 408models

some nice stuff fellas.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

i'LL BE MAILING MY cHRISTMAS GIFT OUT mONDAY FELLAS .


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 8 2010, 11:25 PM~19278149
> *HEY...... GARY, JERRY,LARRY,BARRY I DONT KNOW WHIO IS WHO...WE ARE ALL BIG DOGS IN THIS.......
> JUST SOME BIGGER THEN OTHERS.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you better know the name gary lol....... homie is a beast in the game and paved the way for cats like you big dogg.

oh and what do you know about big dog status? your still a rook around here.

respect the names around you, and like tone quote........ not one of us is better then all of us.............. know that brother!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 9 2010, 11:26 AM~19283459
> *you better know the name gary lol....... homie is a beast in the game and paved the way for cats like you big dogg.
> 
> oh and what do you know about big dog status? your still a rook around here.
> 
> respect the names around you, and  like tone quote........ not one of us is better then all of us.............. know that brother!
> *


truth totally bro!


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 8 2010, 04:48 PM~19275617
> *GOT SOME PAINTING AND MASKING DONE TODAY TO THE '73.
> 
> I HIT IT WITH SOME PEARL PINK THEN MASKED IT OFF FOR
> THE PATTERN WORK.
> 
> THEN I'LL HIT THE UNMASKED AREAS WITH SOME SILVER
> FLAKES TO PUT A CUSTOM MIX KANDY PINK OVER IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Slow down Trend ,you gona get a speedin ticket,lol.nice ..allways expect no less form da Trendsetta...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 9 2010, 01:39 PM~19283552
> *Slow down Trend ,you gona get a speedin ticket,lol.nice ..allways expect no less form da Trendsetta...
> *


tHANX BRO that means alot homie! Your words are too kind .


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

made some more wheels today...
20 spoke??








40 spoke crome an gold
















some mics..out the parts box..








:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

YOU GUYS ARE WORKING IT.KEEP EM COMMING.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 9 2010, 12:48 PM~19284096
> *made some more wheels today...
> 20 spoke??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40 spoke crome an gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some mics..out the parts box..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


nice where you get the 40 spokes from


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 9 2010, 03:21 PM~19284316
> *nice where you get the 40 spokes from
> *


the 40 an the 20 are the same kinda rims..but i only had enuogh backs for one set thats why one set is 20 an the complete set is 40..not sure what in the hell there from..more vintage parts i had kickin around an thuoght they would look good on some 1109's :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 9 2010, 01:27 PM~19284344
> *the 40 an the 20 are the same kinda rims..but i only had enuogh backs for one set thats why one set is 20  an the complete set is 40..not sure what in the hell there from..more vintage parts i had kickin around an thuoght they would look good on some 1109's :biggrin:
> *


they look nice i have some of those 53 caddi spokes but havent found a car to use them on


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 9 2010, 03:37 PM~19284414
> *they look nice i have some of those 53 caddi spokes but havent found a car to use them on
> *


thanks im trying to come up with a nice wheel for my bonneville wagon havent really made or found anything that just says those are the ones! :happysad: ill keep on trying ill find something or ill steel something off another build!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 9 2010, 02:25 PM~19284333
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 9 2010, 04:45 PM~19284950
> *:thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 9 2010, 01:48 PM~19284096
> *made some more wheels today...
> 20 spoke??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Mando made some killer ones if you remember. Try it.


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good guys.. ill get some pics up of my 66


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Dec 9 2010, 05:47 PM~19285511
> *Mando made some killer ones if you remember. Try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh hell yeah i got some of those caddy wheels..an i got them custom tires too!!
sweet thanks for finding this . :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX

Where do y'all usually get the vintage parts from?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Dec 9 2010, 03:47 PM~19285511
> *Mando made some killer ones if you remember. Try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i cant get the fuckers separated from them tires :angry:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Dec 9 2010, 05:22 PM~19286267
> *Where do y'all usually get the vintage parts from?
> *


swaps some people cast them but you cn get sets easily at swaps


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 23 2010, 09:32 PM~19148283
> *xmas exchange addys have been sent
> 
> no names, just dynasty xmas exchange as return adress
> 
> and you can send anything model related, as long as its over 15 dollars
> 
> anything could be supplies, paints, airbrush, kits,wheels, promo and the list goes on......................... anything we can use for the hobby
> 
> have fun fellas, and have a good holiday and stay safe
> *


ORALE...
WHO ALL HAS GOTTEN THEIR PRESENT?
MINES STILL MIA BUT I KNOW BOTH MY CHRISTMAS VATOS HAVE THEIRS.....
WITH ALOT OF VATOS OPENING THEIR SHIT AND SHOWIN THE GOODS IM GONNA HAVE A HARD TIME NOT TOUCHING IT TILL CHRISTMAS.....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 9 2010, 02:26 PM~19283459
> *you better know the name gary lol....... homie is a beast in the game and paved the way for cats like you big dogg.
> 
> oh and what do you know about big dog status? your still a rook around here.
> 
> respect the names around you, and  like tone quote........ not one of us is better then all of us.............. know that brother!
> *




incase it got over looked


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 9 2010, 09:59 PM~19287708
> *incase it got over looked
> *


WOW CANT TAKE A JOKE I SEE UH!! :happysad: WHY DOES EVERYONE HAVE TO BE SO SERIOUSE ALL THE TIME .. :angry: WE ARE ALL DOIN THE SAME THING HERE ...BUILDING MODELS AN HAVEN FUN. :cheesy: .LIL ROOK WHATEVER YOU CALL IT.. DONT MATTER TO ME...IM NOT HERE TO BE A BIG DOG OR KING OF THE GAME  IM HERE TO BUILD LEARN AN HAVE FUN :biggrin: ..NOT INTERESTED IN WHO IS THE BIG DOG IS AN WHO IS JUST A ROOK...WHER ALL HERE TO BUILD AN LEARN FROM EACH OTHER AN HAVE FUN DOING IT.....RELAX..  I DO REPSECT THE NAMES AROUND ME.. SHIT I RESPECT EVERYONE UNTILL THEY DISREPECT ME.. :happysad: .YEAH IT DID GET OVER LOOKED... :wow: DONT KNOW HOW SINCE IM IN THIS THREAD ALL DAY EVERYDAY...ILL HAVE TO GO BACK AN SEE


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 9 2010, 11:10 PM~19287862
> *WOW CANT TAKE A JOKE I SEE  UH!! :happysad:  WHY DOES EVERYONE HAVE TO BE SO SERIOUSE ALL THE TIME .. :angry:  WE ARE ALL DOIN THE SAME THING HERE ...BUILDING MODELS AN HAVEN FUN..LIL ROOK WHATEVER  YOU CALL IT.. DONT MATTER TO ME... IM HERE TO BUILD AN HAVE FUN ..NOT INTERESTED IN WHO IS THE BIG DOG IS AN WHO IS JUST A ROOK...WHER ALL HERE  TO DO THE SAME THING...RELAX..  YEAH IT DID GET OVER LOOKED...DONT KNOW HOW SINCE IM IN THIS THREAD ALL DAY EVERYDAY...ILL HAVE TO GO BACK AN SEE
> *




its not about just being serious all the time brp

in some cases like my own, i have to take everything every club member says and take it and pretty much think about what everyone is sayin, and make sure they are stayin respectful around here............. its one of the things i hold up high is the clubs respect level, and making sure some cats dont get bigger heads then others.............. remember.............. getting to cocky got a couple cats booted from the club, i dont take to kindly to that shit, and its not the image i want the club to hold  


next to the avie ordeal, my next big thing is attitude and respect, and how each member represents the club and the club name  

ask anyone in the club, and ask them what the one thing i told them before they made the club............ keep a good attitude and dont start no shit around here (keep your nose clean)

and i dont get down with one member acting cocky or thinkin they are above anyone around here............. its not us an its not the dynasty way  

take this how you may............ but this was not intended to piss you off J, just a quick reminder of how i want the club to be presented


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 9 2010, 10:25 PM~19288038
> *its not about just being serious all the time brp
> 
> in some cases like my own, i have to take everything every club member says and take it and pretty much think about what everyone is sayin, and make sure they are stayin respectful around here............. its one of the things i hold up high is the clubs respect level, and making sure some cats dont get bigger heads then others.............. remember.............. getting to cocky got a couple cats booted from the club, i dont take to kindly to that shit, and its not the image i want the club to hold
> next to the avie ordeal, my next big thing is attitude and respect, and how each member represents the club and the club name
> 
> ask anyone in the club, and ask them what the one thing i told them before they made the club............ keep a good attitude and dont start no shit around here (keep your nose clean)
> 
> and i dont get down with one member acting cocky or thinkin they are above anyone around here............. its not us an its not the dynasty way
> 
> take this how you may............ but this was not intended to piss you off J, just a quick reminder of how i want the club to be presented
> *


I AM RESPECTFUL...MY HEAD IS NOT GETTIN BIGGER ....IM NOT BEING COCKY...DONT START SHIT AN KEEP YOUR NOSE CLEAN ?? IM NOT GOING TO JUST SIT THERE WHEN SOME IS TALKING SHIT TO ME FOR NO REASON.. CHECK THE WAGON BUILD OFF THAT WAS MY FAULT?? I KEPT IT AS CLEAN AS I COULD AN MADE MY POINT..I DONT THINK IM ABOVE ANYONE ELSE IN HERE EITHER.....LIKE I SAID IM HERE TO BUILD LEARN AN HAVE FUN..WHY DO I FEEL LIKE IM BEING ATTACKED???? YOU CAN CALL ME IF YOU WANT ILL PM YOU MY NUMBER. MAYBE IM TAKIN THIS ALL THE WRONG WAY...KINDA HARD TO FIGURE OUT ON THE COMPUTER..CANT HERE NO TONE OF VOICE .. IM JUST READING AN NOT SURE HOW I SHOULD TAKE THIS...GIVE ME A CALL I SENT YOU MY NUMBER!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 9 2010, 11:29 PM~19288078
> *I AM RESPECTFUL...MY HEAD IS NOT GETTIN BIGGER ....IM NOT BEING COCKY...DONT START SHIT AN KEEP YOUR NOSE CLEAN ?? IM NOT GOING TO JUST SIT THERE WHEN SOME IS TALKING SHIT TO ME FOR NO REASON.. CHECK THE WAGON BUILD OFF THAT WAS MY FAULT?? I KEPT IT AS CLEAN AS I COULD AN MADE MY POINT..I DONT THINK IM ABOVE ANYONE ELSE IN HERE EITHER.....LIKE I SAID IM HERE TO BUILD LEARN AN HAVE FUN..WHY DO I FEEL LIKE IM BEING ATTACKED???? YOU CAN CALL ME IF YOU WANT ILL PM YOU MY NUMBER. MAYBE IM TAKIN THIS ALL THE WRONG WAY...KINDA HARD TO FIGURE OUT ON THE COMPUTER..CANT HERE NO TONE OF VOICE .. IM JUST READING AN NOT SURE HOW I SHOULD TAKE THIS...GIVE ME A CALL I SENT YOU MY NUMBER!
> *





pm'd


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 9 2010, 08:29 PM~19288078
> *I AM RESPECTFUL...MY HEAD IS NOT GETTIN BIGGER ....IM NOT BEING COCKY...DONT START SHIT AN KEEP YOUR NOSE CLEAN ?? IM NOT GOING TO JUST SIT THERE WHEN SOME IS TALKING SHIT TO ME FOR NO REASON.. CHECK THE WAGON BUILD OFF THAT WAS MY FAULT?? I KEPT IT AS CLEAN AS I COULD AN MADE MY POINT..I DONT THINK IM ABOVE ANYONE ELSE IN HERE EITHER.....LIKE I SAID IM HERE TO BUILD LEARN AN HAVE FUN..WHY DO I FEEL LIKE IM BEING ATTACKED???? YOU CAN CALL ME IF YOU WANT ILL PM YOU MY NUMBER. MAYBE IM TAKIN THIS ALL THE WRONG WAY...KINDA HARD TO FIGURE OUT ON THE COMPUTER..CANT HERE NO TONE OF VOICE IM JUST READING AN NOT SURE HOW I SHOULD TAKE THIS...GIVE ME A CALL I SENT YOU MY NUMBER!
> *


in all do respect jeff, i think jeral was just crackin jokes...i feel bad for startin this by throwin out a name instead of user name...i say take it to PM guys before this goes somewhere it dont need to be?! :happysad: we're all good here guys!! high five and lets keep rollin!! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 9 2010, 10:45 PM~19288264
> *in all do respect jeff, i think jeral was just crackin jokes...i feel bad for startin this by throwin out a name instead of user name...i say take it to PM guys before this goes somewhere it dont need to be?! :happysad: we're all good here guys!! high five and lets keep rollin!! :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


ITS ALL GOOD HOCK... :biggrin: DONT FEEL BAD ABOUT IT BRO ITS NO BIGGIE.. YEAH I GUESS IM STILL A ROOK I DONT KNOW PEOPLE BY NAMES .. :happysad: 
BUT IF YOU SAID GSEEDS....I WOULD HAVE KNOWN EXACTLY WHO YOU WAS TALKING ABOUT THEN :thumbsup: MY BAD I GUESS BUT I THINK ITS ALL TAKEN CARE OF...NO HARD FEELINGS TO ANYONE..


----------



## chevyguy97

ONE fam ONE club, thats how it is, how it's always been and how it will always be.
i don't know i just wanted to put my 2 cents in lol.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 9 2010, 11:45 PM~19288264
> *in all do respect jeff, i think jeral was just crackin jokes...i feel bad for startin this by throwin out a name instead of user name...i say take it to PM guys before this goes somewhere it dont need to be?! :happysad: we're all good here guys!! high five and lets keep rollin!! :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *




oh its all good man.............. im just tryin to remind the club of some of the standards is all..................... im real easy goin with everything except the respect level, cockiness, and yes the avies lol

other then that............... keep doin what your doin  shits gravy bro!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 9 2010, 11:51 PM~19288310
> *ITS ALL GOOD HOCK... :biggrin:  DONT FEEL BAD ABOUT IT BRO ITS NO BIGGIE.. YEAH I GUESS IM STILL A ROOK I DONT KNOW PEOPLE BY NAMES  .. :happysad:
> BUT IF YOU SAID GSEEDS....I WOULD HAVE KNOWN EXACTLY WHO YOU WAS TALKING ABOUT THEN :thumbsup:  MY BAD I GUESS BUT I THINK ITS ALL TAKEN CARE OF...NO HARD FEELINGS TO ANYONE..
> *




ill talk with you this weekend bro


----------



## chevyguy97

ooooooooooo gravy <--- in my best homer simpson voice. lol


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 9 2010, 08:51 PM~19288310
> *ITS ALL GOOD HOCK... :biggrin:  DONT FEEL BAD ABOUT IT BRO ITS NO BIGGIE.. YEAH I GUESS IM STILL A ROOK I DONT KNOW PEOPLE BY NAMES  .. :happysad:
> BUT IF YOU SAID GSEEDS....I WOULD HAVE KNOWN EXACTLY WHO YOU WAS TALKING ABOUT THEN :thumbsup:  MY BAD I GUESS BUT I THINK ITS ALL TAKEN CARE OF...NO HARD FEELINGS TO ANYONE..
> *


truth...nuff said...user name followed by real name if need be?!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 9 2010, 10:53 PM~19288328
> *ill talk with you this weekend bro
> *


I KNOW YOU ALLREADY TOLD ME THAT.. :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

pic of my 66..stopin hear for tonight


----------



## [email protected]

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: chris mineer, chevyguy97, 716 LAYIN LOW, MayhemKustomz, Tonioseven, Moze, ptman2002




shits HOT :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 9 2010, 09:56 PM~19288376
> *pic of my 66..stopin hear for tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit looks good homie---what color ya painting it. :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 9 2010, 02:48 PM~19284096
> *made some more wheels today...
> some mics..out the parts box..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chris mineer

thank..dont know on paint


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 9 2010, 10:56 PM~19288376
> *pic of my 66..stopin hear for tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS IS LOOKING GOOD ..MAN YOU GOT ALOT DONE ALLREADY...ALL I DID WAS CLEAN UP MY BODY LINES AN WHAT NOT..  I BETTER GET CRACKIN...I THUOGHT I DIDNT MESS AROUND...YOU ARE ON THIS ..ILL POST MY PROGRESS PICKS OF MINE TOMORROW...IVE BEEN ON THE BONI WAGON THE PAST COUPLE DAYS.. TIME TO PUT THAT ASIDE I GOT ALL KINDS OF TIME TO FINISH THAT AN ITS ALLMOST DONE ALLREADY... 66 BUILD OFF IMPY IS NOW ON THE TABLE.. :biggrin: I THINK ME ,YOU AN TRENDSETTA ARE ALL DOING VERTS. :wow: WONDER WHAT MOZE IS UP TOO??? :happysad:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 9 2010, 10:57 PM~19288383
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: chris mineer, chevyguy97, 716 LAYIN LOW, MayhemKustomz, Tonioseven, Moze, ptman2002
> shits HOT :biggrin:
> *


That's 'cause y'all ain't playin' up in here!! :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 9 2010, 10:00 PM~19288424
> *thank..dont know on paint
> *


maybe a gold color. them cars look good gold. :biggrin: with some white racing stripes.--just thinking out loud


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 9 2010, 11:57 PM~19288383
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: chris mineer, chevyguy97, 716 LAYIN LOW, MayhemKustomz, Tonioseven, Moze, ptman2002
> shits HOT :biggrin:
> *


Dammit, Busted.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE...
LETS SEE MORE OF THEM 66' BUILD-OFF RIDES HOMIES..... 
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Dec 9 2010, 07:52 PM~19287631
> *ORALE...
> WHO ALL HAS GOTTEN THEIR PRESENT?
> MINES STILL MIA BUT I KNOW BOTH MY CHRISTMAS VATOS HAVE THEIRS.....
> WITH ALOT OF VATOS OPENING THEIR SHIT AND SHOWIN THE GOODS IM GONNA HAVE A HARD TIME NOT TOUCHING IT TILL CHRISTMAS.....
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 2 2010, 05:48 PM~19221289
> *here's some ideas for a '66 ..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just throwin' some ideas out there.
> 
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 10 2010, 11:33 AM~19291866
> *:dunno:
> *


I love that vert at the top that Kandy Man did !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Chris that is lookin' *real good* bro ! You done put in some work for real Fam !



*I think I'm switchin' to a hardtop build though. :dunno:
I know for a fact I'll be makin' some custom decals for
it, I don't feel like doin' all of that maskin right know. :biggrin: 
I'll post my progress later tonight or tomorrow.*


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

just started this morning..i should have everything pianted except for the body today..tonight il cut into that.. not really liken the interior color but who knows its still early yet...hopefully it will all come together.. can pretty much see where this is going..more pix in the next day or so when i get something goin here...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 10 2010, 01:17 PM~19292183
> *just started this morning..i should have everything pianted except for the body today..tonight il cut into that.. not really liken the interior color but who knows its still early yet...hopefully it will all come together.. can pretty much see where this is going..more pix in the next day or so when i get something goin here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## badgas

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 10 2010, 12:59 PM~19292040
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris that is lookin' real good bro ! You done put in some work for real Fam !
> I think I'm switchin' to a hardtop build though. :dunno:
> I know for a fact I'll be makin' some custom decals for
> it, I don't feel like doin' all of that maskin right know.  :biggrin:
> I'll post my progress later tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man u get some rims & tires. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

got trunk jamm'd an wheels done.. not to sure on the bullets might change them later.


----------



## envious

I started this the other night and put in some work on the office area in the dio.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Dang homie,* that '66 is gonna be killa ! Those rims are destroyin' the game fo real !!!!!!!!!!!!

Just my .02 , but I like the bullet caps !


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 9 2010, 10:56 PM~19288376
> *pic of my 66..stopin hear for tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hook a homie up, where did you sorce the vert boot?


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Dec 11 2010, 01:45 AM~19299442
> *hook a homie up, where did you sorce the vert boot?
> *


x2! :0 nice chop on the top with out breakin anything!! and yah....where'd the vert boot come from?! im sure modelhaus has one, but thats probaly some piece from an original drop top we cant get huh?!   :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

the 65 uptop and boot will fit that just right :biggrin: 

Jeral nice trunk jamb work!! rims are sick. im not feeling the bullets tho


----------



## caprice on dz

found this in someones ride build up on here, I'd like to try something like this with a 64 impala


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Dec 11 2010, 05:48 AM~19299866
> *found this in someones ride build up on here, I'd like to try something like this with a 64 impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yah!! a duece wagon is one of my dream rides!! this pic looks like it has kandy on the upper half?! :0 an old show stopper ready for round 2?! i'd build it!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 11 2010, 07:57 AM~19299897
> *hell yah!! a duece wagon is one of my dream rides!! this pic looks like it has kandy on the upper half?! :0 an old show stopper ready for round 2?! i'd build it!!!
> *


x2 .................


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nah, no candy..all original paint cleaned with CLR and cleared over. thats my homie skims wagon.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang Fam, some after market company needs to produce crossed lace Tru 's in *mass* quantities !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I need several of these for my next series of low's - "The 70's"




















http://i56.tinypic.com/zvwpsg.jpg

[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/8034.JPG


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 11 2010, 09:33 AM~19300096
> *Dang Fam, some after market company needs to produce crossed lace Tru 's in mass quantities !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I need several of these for my next series of low's - "The 70's"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want a set like truscale did for a 70 monte I wanna build. first LRM I picked up back in the 90s had one like it in there


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: :wow: :wow: ................. Homies I think I just pissed on myself !
Anyone besides me wanna see Revell do one of these ! Whether it's Hardtop or Droptop, I don't care !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



















IMO , '68s are beautiful ! 'Cmon Revell, step up to the plate !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: :wow: :wow: ..... Now I just shit myself !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i think your gonna need some new clothes, since ya soiled yerself. Stankin up Dynasty...lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: :wow: :wow: .................... Now I gotta build me an El Camino !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Trendsetta 68

:ninja: :ninja: :sprint: Show yourself Ninja ! ..... :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 11 2010, 12:06 PM~19300721
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Trendsetta 68
> 
> :ninja:  :ninja:  :sprint:  Show yourself Ninja ! .....  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 11 2010, 07:25 AM~19299809
> *the 65 uptop and boot will fit that just right :biggrin:
> 
> Jeral nice trunk jamb work!! rims are sick. im not feeling the bullets tho
> *


thanks man... :cheesy: i did the whole jam with one peice of plastic... then cut it out..im kinda not feellin the bullets either  i know if i like them or not when i get it all painted an put together.. :happysad:


----------



## caprice on dz

took some more photo booth pics today

























































more in my build topic


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 11 2010, 12:36 PM~19300897
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ................... :wave:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Dec 11 2010, 12:49 PM~19300971
> *took some more photo booth pics today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more in my build topic
> *


Those pics look great ! Do you have the photo booth outside?


----------



## chevyguy97

ive been working on my frame for my monty carlow, and this is it. hopper style.


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 11 2010, 12:52 PM~19300991
> *Those pics look great ! Do you have the photo booth outside?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yup, but it was a bit hazy today so I touched them up a tad with the laptop


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 11 2010, 12:54 PM~19301004
> *ive been working on my frame for my monty carlow, and this is it. hopper style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That hopper looks good bro. So I'm guessin' that the body of the Monte will be Green as well ?


----------



## chevyguy97

green and white. this is my first low-low. just tring to build outside of my box. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 11 2010, 05:21 PM~19302197
> *green and white. this is my first low-low. just tring to build outside of my box. :biggrin:
> *



I know you got something good planned for the Monte, with a frame like that bro !


----------



## chevyguy97

:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 11 2010, 12:43 PM~19300609
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  .................... Now I gotta build me an El Camino !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




give me a price on these decals tone, ill do that shit right now :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 11 2010, 01:54 PM~19301004
> *ive been working on my frame for my monty carlow, and this is it. hopper style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:0 i cant wait to see this matt.............. your off to a good start brother!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 10 2010, 09:11 PM~19296183
> *got trunk jamm'd an wheels done.. not to sure on the bullets might change them later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




looks real good J, where can i get these bullets tho?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 11 2010, 06:52 PM~19303493
> *looks real good J, where can i get these bullets tho?
> *



i only got 3 bullets, if u want em u can have em :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 11 2010, 07:51 PM~19303483
> *:0  i cant wait to see this matt.............. your off to a good start brother!
> *


thanks man im tring---got the body in the paint booth rite now. getting the white onit first. then i gota wait for that to dry then it's on to the green.
then i got somthing im keeping to myself for now. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 11 2010, 09:17 PM~19303659
> *i only got 3 bullets, if u want em u can have em  :biggrin:
> *



were those made by pegasus ?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 11 2010, 08:50 PM~19303475
> *give me a price on these decals tone, ill do that shit right now  :0  :biggrin:
> *



Homie I wish I could make those decals like that ! That airbrush artist is sick !

Now if I sit here and draw those murals by hand then transfer 'em to my art program, thats a whole other story. ( Pricey :biggrin: )


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 11 2010, 10:25 PM~19303713
> *Homie I wish I could make those decals like that ! That airbrush artist is sick !
> 
> Now if I sit here and draw those murals by hand then transfer 'em to my art program, thats a whole other story. ( Pricey  :biggrin: )
> 
> *





you dont have anything similar you could use? it doesn't have to be exact !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 11 2010, 08:52 PM~19303493
> *looks real good J, where can i get these bullets tho?
> *


i got them off ebay in a hoppin hydro's misc...knock off kit


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 11 2010, 07:21 PM~19303688
> *were those made by pegasus ?
> *


hoppin hydros


----------



## chevyguy97

well i got the white done, going to let this dry good for a day or so, then i can start taping off for the green.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Dec 11 2010, 10:43 PM~19304130-->
> 
> 
> 
> hoppin hydros
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevyguy97_@Dec 11 2010, 10:46 PM~19304152
> *well i got the white done, going to let this dry good for a day or so, then i can start taping off for the green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats lookin' good fam! nice doors too. Good luck with tapin' off, just take your time
and plan your design out. 

JM.02 but I like using Tamiya tape for pattern work. It works best for me and my applications. Also if you design with the body lines and contours you can't go wrong . JM.02 for what it's worth.


----------



## chevyguy97

i just bought some K*Tape PSF116 1/16th (orange) fine line tape for my design. man it is ity bity. and i do have a design in my head and it follows the bodylines of the car. and then i got some stuff that going into the design that I THINK will look bad ass, (as long as it works like it looks in my head) lol.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 11 2010, 11:01 PM~19304256
> *i just bought some K*Tape PSF116 1/16th (orange) fine line tape for my design. man it is ity bity. and i do  have a design in my head and it follows the bodylines of the car. and then i got some stuff that going into the design that I THINK will look bad ass, (as long as it works like it looks in my head) lol.
> *



Koo !  

I hate when the plan in my head doesn't look like the model in front of me ! Purple Pond ! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 12 2010, 01:13 AM~19305499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!!! :0


----------



## HONCHO

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 12 2010, 12:13 AM~19305499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


killer paint and rim combo.. :wow:


----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by HONCHO_@Dec 12 2010, 09:58 AM~19306195
> *killer paint and rim combo.. :wow:
> *


x2
looks sick homie


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Dec 12 2010, 09:24 AM~19306253
> *x2
> looks sick homie
> *


co-signed !!!!!! 












http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g46/tflo...ta68avatar2.jpg


----------



## chevyguy97

a little teaser photo. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:0 :0 :wow: 

niiice bro! :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 12 2010, 12:43 PM~19307046
> *a little teaser photo. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










......... Sweeeeeet !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

alil update on the 66 still some more detail work to do on all this in the pics..
























:0 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## chevyguy97

man the detail on that 66 is killa man.--DAMN that's clean


----------



## [email protected]

matt, monte looks mean as fuck mocked up bro!


and J, that 66 is comein my way with them colors :biggrin:


----------



## badgas

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 12 2010, 04:27 PM~19307986
> *man the detail on that 66 is killa man.--DAMN that's clean
> *


2X :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 12 2010, 03:10 PM~19308291
> *matt, monte looks mean as fuck mocked up bro!
> *


thans man, i might have to wait till thursday to get the taping session going, i am tring to buy my wifey a new ride this week, so im going to be busy shopping for our next fam ride. but it's all good, caues i want the white to be really dry befor i put tape onit. :biggrin: but im still working on the moter and interior anyways. but all in good time. hope to have it done by next weekend.


----------



## 94pimplac

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 12 2010, 10:43 AM~19307046
> *a little teaser photo. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 12 2010, 03:20 PM~19307927
> *alil update on the 66 still some more detail work to do on all this in the pics..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :wow:  :cheesy:
> *



I see you homie ! You layin' the law down with that '66 Fam !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

thanks for the comps guys on the 66.. :cheesy: gonna try an finish up the frame tonight an put the motor in..tomorrow maybe get the interior done an do the trunk area with some dro's sub's an stuff..then off todo the body..maybe done by friday!! anyone else got any updates on there 66's??


----------



## hocknberry

lookin good guys! nice detailing on the 66!!


----------



## Moze

66 is looking good 716! And that Carlo is clean Chevyguy!!

I have some updates on my 66,decided to go dragster. Lowered the back, put slics on it, a Hilborn type injection manifold and the stacks. I want to keep the engine bay simple so no a/c hoses or compressors. Just something simple and clean.

















Im also going to be working on this DC2 real soon, just a quick build. 
























Thanks for the comps on the 64 guys, I appreciate it :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Dec 12 2010, 11:27 PM~19311731
> *66 is looking good 716!  And that Carlo is clean Chevyguy!!
> 
> I have some updates on my 66,decided to go dragster.  Lowered the back, put slics on it, a Hilborn type injection manifold and the stacks.  I want to keep the engine bay simple so no a/c hoses or compressors.  Just something simple and clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im also going to be working on this DC2 real soon, just a quick build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comps on the 64 guys, I appreciate it :biggrin:
> *


those are some nice builds goin bro ! keep us posted !


----------



## darkside customs

You guys are puttin in some work... Sick!!


----------



## regalistic

Plaques are ready.... but them brothers..... $5 each (includes shipping)


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 13 2010, 03:30 PM~19315867
> *Plaques are ready.... but them brothers..... $5 each (includes shipping)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill take 2 what is the pay pall addy??


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Coming soon to the Dynasty Fam .................


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 13 2010, 04:40 PM~19315945
> *ill take 2 what is the pay pall addy??
> *


Unfortantly i do not have paypal..... :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

2 christmas gifts..one done, one just gettn started


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 13 2010, 03:44 PM~19315980
> *Coming soon to the Dynasty Fam .................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 THEY BOTH LOOK GREAT BUT YOU KNOW I LIKE THAT GREEN ONE MORE! :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 13 2010, 03:57 PM~19316067
> *Unfortantly i do not have paypal..... :uh:
> *


OK PM ME WHERE THE MONEY GO'S  THANK YOU AN THEY LOOK SWEET!!


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 13 2010, 06:08 PM~19316589
> *OK PM ME WHERE THE MONEY GO'S  THANK YOU AN THEY LOOK SWEET!!
> *


pm sent


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 13 2010, 04:59 PM~19316524
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Thats beautiful artwork !!!!!!!!!! Firme !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

400 C.I.D. for the '72 Impala .....................


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 13 2010, 04:44 PM~19316848
> *400 C.I.D. for the '72 Impala .....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :0


----------



## Moze

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 13 2010, 04:03 PM~19316970
> *NICE :0
> *


x2, that engine is clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fam!


----------



## 87regal305

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 5 2010, 12:31 AM~19241986
> *well looks like everybody lost there MOJO...lol..here's my ending... it was fun while it lasted .. thanks to everyone who posted up there builds rather it be new...old..or under constuction.......a shitload of sick ass builds tonight......its now 1:30 a.m. my fouth late night  in a row... :wow: GOOD NIGHT FAM...
> "IM OUT LIKE A FAT KID IN DODGEBALL"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DYNASTY..... uffin: .....YA CANT STOP IT.... hno:  :no:  ITS WOULD WIDE!!!!!!!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


I NEED THESE>>>> Diecast Display Case


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good tony..























































got this in the mail today..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 13 2010, 07:12 PM~19317506
> *lookin good tony..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this in the mail today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hmmm i see we have the same taste here an there...lol.. :cheesy: .looking good man.. thats a sweet blue too! shit your farther than i am...lol...middle frame section (front) an gluein in the motor today was given me hell..  .i was allmost out of this cause that 66 almost did 120mph across the room an i didnt even get it running yet!! :roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> 400 C.I.D. for the '72 Impala .....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks sick :0 trend great job on makin them pulleys too! :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Dec 13 2010, 07:09 PM~19317483
> *I NEED THESE>>>> Diecast Display Case
> *


i got them off ebay ..theres a guy in canada who makes them but now i cant find it anywhere...it was something like canadian_customdisply shit i just checked my fav.. anit was in there..soi click onit an say that that site is no longer avalible..  no wonder i couldnt find it anywere.. but i did find this one...
displaycasedirect on ebay check it out!


----------



## [email protected]

everyones rides are lookin good, keep doin what your doin fellas  

and trend, that motor is lookin sick bro!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

lil update on the 66 build off...still got a lil more to do in here...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 13 2010, 08:48 PM~19317842
> *lil update...still got a lil more to do in here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




looks pretty well detailed to me :biggrin:  looks good J


----------



## chevyguy97

having some fun with the monty carlow frame.


----------



## chevyguy97

man ya'll motors and shit are lookn so good ya'll are KILLING ME, man ima have to get my shit RITE on my monty carlow. man ya'll are stepping it up, i just hope my monty come out that clean. DAMN YA"LL :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

converting to AMG bumper:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 13 2010, 08:25 PM~19318148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chevyguy97

this is the motor for the monty carlow.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 13 2010, 09:59 PM~19318961
> *this is the motor for the monty carlow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks nice an clean. great job..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 13 2010, 07:12 PM~19317506
> *lookin good tony..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this in the mail today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dang Chris, that blue is beautiful ! Nice engine set up too !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 13 2010, 07:48 PM~19317842
> *lil update on the 66 build off...still got a lil more to do in here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Look at the Fam! Homie put some gas in that engine and fire it up ! 
:biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

Sooo, I have spent the last few hours in autocad working out the design and started cutting some walls. Gonna be a slow build but I hope to have it done in time for NNL East in April, if not then Toledo. She's big, 24"x16"x10" (48'x32'x20'). Basic idea is a small hydro shop, lift and install bay on the left, and the right bay will have some fabrication tables.










the right side of the building will house a show room in the front and the rear will be storage on the first floor and the office up top. Still got a loooonnngggg way to go yet, not to mention money in styrene. Gonna have H columns, I beams and roof trusses, (roof will be removable but the trusses will remain)


































Phil


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Dec 14 2010, 05:49 AM~19322010
> *Sooo, I have spent the last few hours in autocad working out the design and started cutting some walls. Gonna be a slow build but I hope to have it done in time for NNL East in April, if not then Toledo. She's big, 24"x16"x10" (48'x32'x20'). Basic idea is a small hydro shop, lift and install bay on the left, and the right bay will have some fabrication tables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the right side of the building will house a show room in the front and the rear will be storage on the first floor and the office up top. Still got a loooonnngggg way to go yet, not to mention money in styrene. Gonna have H columns, I beams and roof trusses, (roof will be removable but the trusses will remain)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phil
> *


Homie you got skills ! Keep us posted on that project bro !


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 13 2010, 06:06 PM~19317999
> *having some fun with the monty carlow frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Dec 14 2010, 05:49 AM~19322010
> *Sooo, I have spent the last few hours in autocad working out the design and started cutting some walls. Gonna be a slow build but I hope to have it done in time for NNL East in April, if not then Toledo. She's big, 24"x16"x10" (48'x32'x20'). Basic idea is a small hydro shop, lift and install bay on the left, and the right bay will have some fabrication tables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the right side of the building will house a show room in the front and the rear will be storage on the first floor and the office up top. Still got a loooonnngggg way to go yet, not to mention money in styrene. Gonna have H columns, I beams and roof trusses, (roof will be removable but the trusses will remain)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phil
> *


hell yeah....i love dio's..hope to see this in person at teledo next year!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 14 2010, 10:18 AM~19322758
> *hell yeah....i love dio's..hope to see this in person at toledo next year!!
> *



Nope not there ..............



We're gonna see it at the NNL East !!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

thanks fam.. i got my gift today..


----------



## regalistic

got 5 left>>>>>>>>>


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

heres my update for the 66 build off for fun...got my frame an suspension done. :cheesy: what a pian in the ass that was...i must have gotten the worst 66 kit out there.....nothing wanted to fit right   this thing id fighting me all the way...still got interior an body to do..maybe modelhaus body :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

looks good J, but why a modelhause body?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 14 2010, 05:37 PM~19325807
> *looks good J, but why a modelhause body?
> *


im thinking wagon...not sure yet! anyone ever buy a resin from miteymouse on ebay??? how are they???


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:uh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 14 2010, 06:39 PM~19325814
> *im thinking wagon...not sure yet! anyone ever buy a resin from miteymouse on ebay??? how are they???
> *




if thats homie in jersey or whatever, that dude takes forever to ship his shit out


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 14 2010, 05:51 PM~19325892
> *if thats homie in jersey or whatever, that dude takes forever to ship his shit out
> *


this dudes out of macon arkansas item # 230561910270 on ebay..id just post the ad on here from ebay but i dont know how..lol.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 14 2010, 05:57 PM~19325933
> *this dudes out of macon arkansas item # 230561910270 on ebay..id just post the ad on here from ebay but i dont know how..lol.
> *


Fam, Thats R&R your're talkin' about. 

It's a hit and miss with his resin. Thick and thin spots, and pinholes most of the time.

It would be cheaper to buy another kit of the '66 and the '66 wagon then make your own wagon.

Plus you got the skills to make that wagon, I seen you bro ........... :biggrin: 


By the way that chassis is sick !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 14 2010, 06:07 PM~19325996
> *Fam, Thats R&R your're talkin' about.
> 
> It's a hit and miss with his resin. Thick and thin spots, and pinholes most of the time.
> 
> It would be cheaper to buy another kit of the '66 and the '66 wagon then make your own wagon.
> 
> Plus you got the skills to make that wagon, I seen you bro ...........  :biggrin:
> By the way that chassis is sick !
> *


thanks for the info trend.. an yeah i here ya bro im just being lazy... :roflmao:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 14 2010, 03:50 PM~19325471
> *heres  my update for the 66 build off for fun...got my frame an suspension done. :cheesy:  what a pian in the ass that was...i must have gotten the worst 66 kit out there.....nothing wanted to fit right    this thing id fighting me all the way...still got interior an body to do..maybe modelhaus body :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 NICE


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 14 2010, 03:50 PM~19325471
> *heres  my update for the 66 build off for fun...got my frame an suspension done. :cheesy:  what a pian in the ass that was...i must have gotten the worst 66 kit out there.....nothing wanted to fit right    this thing id fighting me all the way...still got interior an body to do..maybe modelhaus body :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


motherfu*ker is that brake lines i see, man get a job, you got way to much time on your hands, J/K bro  that shit is bad ass, :0 :wow: make's me proud to be in this club, DYNASTY M.C.C. DO'N THE DAMN THING. sick sick sick. :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:uh:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

here's the motor all done just gotta put my decals on the wheelwells..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

more 66 build off pics???? trend where you at bro? moze? mineer?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:uh:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 14 2010, 09:16 PM~19327664
> *more 66 build off pics???? trend where you at bro? moze? mineer?
> *



Fam , I been doin' this side job to make $ for Christmas.

I just finished designing some custom decals for the build. I also got my Kandy Teal for it too ... :biggrin: 

Tomorrow I'll start on the body and get that engine goin' too. I can't decide if I want the doors swingin' or not ........ :dunno:

Was there a time frame on this build off ? My old brain lost track .


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 14 2010, 08:53 PM~19327378
> *here's the motor all done just gotta put my decals on the wheelwells..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Engine looks killa bro ! 

Did it start on the first try ........... :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 14 2010, 10:06 PM~19328235
> *Fam , I been doin' this side job to make $ for Christmas.
> 
> I just finished designing some custom decals for the build. I also got my Kandy Teal for it too ...  :biggrin:
> 
> Tomorrow I'll start on the body and get that engine goin' too. I can't decide if I want the doors swingin' or not ........ :dunno:
> 
> Was there a time frame on this build off ? My old brain lost track .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Here's the paint layout for the '66 ....................


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 14 2010, 10:06 PM~19328235
> *Fam , I been doin' this side job to make $ for Christmas.
> 
> I just finished designing some custom decals for the build. I also got my Kandy Teal for it too ...  :biggrin:
> 
> Tomorrow I'll start on the body and get that engine goin' too. I can't decide if I want the doors swingin' or not ........ :dunno:
> 
> Was there a time frame on this build off ? My old brain lost track .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i hear ya bro tiz the season for blowin all your money on gifts..lol... get that money bro...what ever you do is gonna be off the hook i allready know!! i just wanted to see if had anything going yet is all... :happysad: give me some insperation on finishing mine...(choppin & cuttin..wagon? im not sure yet) na man no deadline..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

some 1- off decals just for the build off!! those are sick..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 14 2010, 07:06 PM~19326407
> *motherfu*ker is that brake lines i see, man get a job,  you got way to much time on your hands, J/K bro   that shit is bad ass, :0  :wow:  make's me proud to be in this club, DYNASTY M.C.C. DO'N THE DAMN THING. sick sick sick. :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


lol...thats funny...thanks for the comps man... :cheesy:


----------



## chris mineer

ill add pics tommarow..tony those decals are sweet


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

thats some sick ass work on the chassis and motor clean and tight! whatever body you put im sure it will come out sick homie! :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

x-mas is allmost here!! i have not gottin my exchange.. :dunno: :nosad:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 15 2010, 11:21 AM~19331997
> *x-mas is allmost here!! i have not gottin my exchange.. :dunno:  :nosad:
> *


I know you'e talkin about the Dynasty exchange, but it'll get there bro. Last year mine didn't show up til a few days before. Mail runs slow this time of year.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 14 2010, 11:32 PM~19328477
> *Here's the paint layout for the '66 ....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:wow: thats gonna look sick! :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

OK WELL I TOOK TRENDS ADVICE TO SAVE MY MONEY AN STOP BEING LAZY AN BUILD MY OWN WAGON!! :cheesy: STILL NEED TO DO PILLERS FOR THE DOORS...SO HERE IT IS!! BEEN HACKING PLASTIC ALL DAY :biggrin: 








AN I ALSO MADE THIS ONE TODAY TOO..SORRY DARKSIDE CUSTOMS NOT TO BE A COPY CAT BUT MAN I LOVE YOUR WAGON YOUR DOING FOR THE WAGON BUILD OFF..  SO I HAD TO MAKE ONE FOR MYSELF..THIS WILL NOT BE IN THE BUILD OFF. ITS JUST FOR ME... :cheesy: 








I GOT ALOT OF WORK TO DO NO MORE PROJECTS UNTILL THESE ARE ALL DONE.. :happysad:


----------



## chris mineer

that 66 wagon is sic..hear are som pics of mine..still need some small stuff ..


----------



## cruzinlow

hellz ya brotha nice ass work..damn good detail work with all the wiring bro....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

that 66 wagon is sic..hear are som pics of mine..still need some small stuff ..



















:0 :wow: looks great!! i love this color too...great job on all the detail as well..was that a custom color you made or is it avalible at a hobby store...cuzz iza like it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

thanks guys.. 716 its a midnight blue nail polish from walgreens


----------



## chevyguy97

shit's lookn good guys, keep it up, ive been working on the monty today, got some touch up to do on the paint then i can post up some pics.


----------



## MARINATE

NICE WORK ON THE 66 WAGON!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

This wagon looks freakin' sick already bro ! Great Idea !  














Homie that blue bish is lovely !!!!!!!!! Great detail work. 

Watch Revell come out with a vert after you've already done all that work ! :angry: ... I hate when that happens !


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 15 2010, 03:38 PM~19335454
> *OK WELL I TOOK TRENDS ADVICE TO SAVE MY MONEY AN STOP BEING LAZY AN BUILD MY OWN WAGON!! :cheesy:  STILL NEED TO DO PILLERS FOR THE DOORS...SO HERE IT IS!! BEEN HACKING PLASTIC ALL DAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 LOVE THIS!!


----------



## chris mineer

thanks tony.. dynasty will rule the low rider tadle at cincy this year..
how all will be their ?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 15 2010, 10:27 PM~19337991
> *thanks tony.. dynasty will rule the low rider tadle at cincy this year..
> how all will be their ?
> *


oH YEAH , dYNASTY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 15 2010, 10:21 AM~19331997
> *x-mas is allmost here!! i have not gottin my exchange.. :dunno:  :nosad:
> *


 I kinda backed up at home but mine went out monday morning. due to the size of the box it had to be shipped parcel, they want 35 bucks for a 2.5 lbs package, so it should reach its destination next week


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 15 2010, 12:38 PM~19335454
> *OK WELL I TOOK TRENDS ADVICE TO SAVE MY MONEY AN STOP BEING LAZY AN BUILD MY OWN WAGON!! :cheesy:  STILL NEED TO DO PILLERS FOR THE DOORS...SO HERE IT IS!! BEEN HACKING PLASTIC ALL DAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


more pics please..... looks sick


----------



## caprice on dz

I wish it tax return time, I'm broke as a joke and I want this car so fucking bad, and its only an hour away from my house. For ten years its been a dream to pick up either one of these or the mark VI 2 door

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Lincoln-2-D...=item3cb36890b4


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Dec 16 2010, 06:14 AM~19341126
> *I wish it tax return time, I'm broke as a joke and I want this car so fucking bad, and its only an hour away from my house. For ten years its been a dream to pick up either one of these or the mark VI 2 door
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Lincoln-2-D...=item3cb36890b4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'll take the Cutlass in front of it. :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

Sick stuff inhere :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

ok remember im new at this, this is my first low-low, i was not tring to do anything wild, still got one more thing to add to it, then it's going to be cleared, just let me know what ya think.


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 15 2010, 03:38 PM~19335454
> *OK WELL I TOOK TRENDS ADVICE TO SAVE MY MONEY AN STOP BEING LAZY AN BUILD MY OWN WAGON!! :cheesy:  STILL NEED TO DO PILLERS FOR THE DOORS...SO HERE IT IS!! BEEN HACKING PLASTIC ALL DAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AN I ALSO MADE THIS ONE TODAY TOO..SORRY DARKSIDE CUSTOMS NOT TO BE A COPY CAT BUT MAN I LOVE YOUR WAGON YOUR DOING FOR THE WAGON BUILD OFF..  SO I HAD TO MAKE ONE FOR MYSELF..THIS WILL NOT BE IN THE BUILD OFF. ITS  JUST FOR ME... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT ALOT OF WORK TO DO NO MORE PROJECTS UNTILL THESE ARE ALL DONE.. :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: that looks sick i would leave the pillars off and just make the windows half way :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 16 2010, 09:50 AM~19341751
> *ok remember im new at this, this is my first low-low, i was not tring to do anything wild, still got one more thing to add to it, then it's going to be cleared, just let me know what ya think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks sweet!! nice choice of colors ....i like the rear wheel wells nice touch!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 16 2010, 11:28 AM~19342378
> *:cheesy:   that looks sick i would leave the pillars off and  just make the windows half way  :cheesy:
> *


i could do that!! you mean like the front door glass rolled up half way (2-peice glass 1 in front 1 in rear) an then the quater glass up half way too or maybe higher or lower then the rear with some rubber molding down the edge like a seal for where the 2 meet. jsut adding to the idea...what ya think?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 16 2010, 09:50 AM~19341751
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT CAME OUT NICE !


THAT GREEN IS BEAUTIFUL. IT'S GONNA LOOK
REALLY SWEET WHEN THAT CHASSIS MATES UP
TO IT !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 16 2010, 12:40 PM~19342985
> *i could do that!! you mean like the front door glass rolled up half way (2-peice glass 1 in front 1 in rear) an then the quater glass up half way too or maybe higher or lower then the rear with some rubber molding down the edge like a seal for where the 2 meet. jsut adding to the idea...what ya think?
> *


tHAT WOULD LOOK KILLA !

NOW YOU GOT ME WANTIN' TO MAKE
A '66 WAGON !


----------



## chevyguy97

i call it ROUTE 420. what do ya think?????


----------



## Trendsetta 68

<span style=\'font-family:BODONI MT BLACK\'>BREAKING NEWS THIS JUST IN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>


















It's all in fun guys ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 16 2010, 03:39 PM~19344768
> *<span style=\'font-family:BODONI MT BLACK\'>BREAKING NEWS THIS JUST IN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all in fun guys !  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


COOL i made the front page. thanks trendsetta. :0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 16 2010, 04:35 PM~19344727
> *i call it ROUTE 420. what do ya think?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass


----------



## ptman2002

i havent forgotten about my christmas partener. had a snow storm the first of the week and an ice storm yesterday and today. so thats put a hold on it. hopefully i will get there tomorrow.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Dec 9 2010, 05:47 PM~19285511
> *Mando made some killer ones if you remember. Try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got one wheel done..just a test run..next time im not going to do the holes near the cap it looks like shit...what a pain in the ass these are to make.  .these wher old shitty promo rims...i need shiny new crome ones to do it right!!
























these are the hardest wheels i ever made. :happysad: . not recomended for people like me to try an make them..lol....


----------



## chevyguy97

man good job on that wheel, looks good.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 16 2010, 04:39 PM~19344768
> *<span style=\'font-family:BODONI MT BLACK\'>BREAKING NEWS THIS JUST IN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all in fun guys !  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :h5: WORLDWIDE!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

here the real deal...mine are pretty close. i just need nice shiny new ones an not drill hole's next time near the cap just black wash it...


----------



## chevyguy97

just play'n around.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

This is an Optima Battery that I've scratch built. Yeah others 
have made them and other people can scratchbuild them but,
this is one that I'll make a mold for to make resin copies. It has
the top post terminals and has the side post terminals as well.

I'm also goning to make a series of them in 3 & 4 sets for 
the trunks battery set ups in side to side and front to back
configurations. They also will come with Optima decals as 
well.










Soon, I'll also be making machined and polished brass and 
aluminum pully sets, as well as pumps and air tank set ups.



*DYNASTY M.C.C.*


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 16 2010, 11:24 PM~19348221
> *This is an Optima Battery that I've scratch built. Yeah others
> have made them and other people can scratchbuild them but,
> this is one that I'll make a mold for to make resin copies. It has
> the top post terminals and has the side post terminals as well.
> 
> I'm also goning to make a series of them in 3 & 4 sets for
> the trunks battery set ups in side to side and front to back
> configurations. They also will come with Optima decals as
> well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon, I'll also be making machined and polished brass and
> aluminum pully sets, as well as pumps and air tank set ups.
> DYNASTY M.C.C.
> 
> *


:wow: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## chevyguy97

i want some of them batterys as soon as ya get them out. how much????


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Cool fellas , for the *Fam* they'll be CHEAP .............. :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 16 2010, 11:24 PM~19348221
> *This is an Optima Battery that I've scratch built. Yeah others
> have made them and other people can scratchbuild them but,
> this is one that I'll make a mold for to make resin copies. It has
> the top post terminals and has the side post terminals as well.
> 
> I'm also goning to make a series of them in 3 & 4 sets for
> the trunks battery set ups in side to side and front to back
> configurations. They also will come with Optima decals as
> well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon, I'll also be making machined and polished brass and
> aluminum pully sets, as well as pumps and air tank set ups.
> DYNASTY M.C.C.
> 
> *


I'll be all on them bro, I think they look hella cleaner in the trunks


----------



## ptman2002

looks nice trend!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Hey Trend would you sell some of them optima decals seperate?










:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 17 2010, 07:59 AM~19350481
> *Hey Trend would you sell some of them optima decals seperate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Yep. I'm still tryin' to get them laid out right now.

lots of various Optima decals on a 2 X 3 sheet.


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 16 2010, 10:40 AM~19342985
> *i could do that!! you mean like the front door glass rolled up half way (2-peice glass 1 in front 1 in rear) an then the quater glass up half way too or maybe higher or lower then the rear with some rubber molding down the edge like a seal for where the 2 meet. jsut adding to the idea...what ya think?
> *



yeah that , but i ran out of breath reading your whole sentence :happysad:


----------



## regalistic

thanks to who ever sent me my exchange gift.... mine went out today












here is what is on the bench at the crib.... goal is to finish both before the end of the year!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 17 2010, 11:55 AM~19351645
> *yeah that , but i ran out of breath reading your whole sentence  :happysad:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: IM GETTIN AS BAD AS HYDRO...LOL....


----------



## chris mineer

tony them batterys are bad ass

E they look good


----------



## Moze

> _Originally posted by chris mineer+Dec 15 2010, 05:50 PM~19336501-->
> 
> 
> 
> that 66 wagon is sic..hear are som pics of mine..still need some small stuff ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 66 is looking good, I like the trunk set up :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 716 LAYIN [email protected] 15 2010, 03:38 PM~19335454
> *OK WELL I TOOK TRENDS ADVICE TO SAVE MY MONEY AN STOP BEING LAZY AN BUILD MY OWN WAGON!! :cheesy:  STILL NEED TO DO PILLERS FOR THE DOORS...SO HERE IT IS!! BEEN HACKING PLASTIC ALL DAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....I want this :wow:
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevyguy97_@Dec 16 2010, 09:22 PM~19348205
> *just play'n around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Montes coming along nicely, Im liking those colors


----------



## Moze

Finished the DC2!
























Now its time to finish up the 66


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Dec 17 2010, 08:29 PM~19355766
> *Finished the DC2!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now its time to finish up the 66
> *


nice! :thumbsup: how you get the black like that around the gas door?


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 16 2010, 03:58 PM~19345436
> *got one wheel done..just a test run..next time im not going to do the holes near the cap it looks like shit...what a pain in the ass these are to make.  .these wher old shitty promo rims...i need shiny new crome ones to do it right!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are the hardest wheels i ever made. :happysad: . not recomended for people like me to try an make them..lol....
> *


is this rim 4 sale if so hit me up on a pm homie  thnxz


----------



## Moze

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 17 2010, 06:32 PM~19355778
> *nice! :thumbsup:  how you get the black like that around the gas door?
> *


Thanks,I black washed it, thats how I did the doors and the other lines too.


----------



## chevyguy97

ok i got ROUTE 420 done. let me just say i got mad respect for ya'll that build these lowriders. so this is my first one. more pic's in my room.









and this is the motor


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 18 2010, 09:31 PM~19361060
> *ok i got ROUTE 420 done. let me just say i got mad respect for ya'll that build these lowriders. so this is my first one. more pic's in my room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is the motor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Smokin" hot .. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

thanks man.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Dec 18 2010, 03:40 PM~19361471
> *"Smokin" hot .. :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

That Monte Came out real nice bro ! Now you gotta build some more lo's !


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 18 2010, 03:26 PM~19361728
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> That Monte Came out real nice bro ! Now you gotta build some more lo's !
> *


man i don't know if i ever want to build another one, lol---but i do got a 63 impala im thinking of building next.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 18 2010, 12:31 PM~19361060
> *ok i got ROUTE 420 done. let me just say i got mad respect for ya'll that build these lowriders. so this is my first one. more pic's in my room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is the motor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks very nice homie , came ou sweet


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 18 2010, 02:31 PM~19361060
> *ok i got ROUTE 420 done. let me just say i got mad respect for ya'll that build these lowriders. so this is my first one. more pic's in my room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is the motor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


real nice for a truck guy. :cheesy: time to convert....lol... :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

nah, ima stick with them trucks. i do want to build one more i gota have one with that tail dragging and that front up. i got a 63 impala ima do that to, but ima wait for a little while, building a lowrider took it outa me. lol--thanks for the comps guys, means alot coming from ppl like ya'll that build these low-lows all the time.


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good fam..hears a few im workin on..
1st nissan reg cab..i cut this down 4 a guy..




























95 crewcab top kik





































90s gmc reg cab


----------



## caprice on dz

Kicked it this afternoon with Just Klownin c.c. (Virginia) at their toy drive/show. Was cold as hell but had a good time, nothing but good people out for a good cause. I forgot my digi so I had to use the cell.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Dec 18 2010, 07:33 PM~19362785
> *Kicked it this afternoon with Just Klownin c.c. (Virginia) at their toy drive/show. Was cold as hell but had a good time, nothing but good people out for a good cause. I forgot my digi so I had to use the cell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GREAT FLICKS BRO ! THATS A GOOD 'CAUSE TOO ! 
NOW GO GET SOME FREAKIN' HOT CHOCOLATE ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Moze

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97+Dec 18 2010, 12:31 PM~19361060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ok i got ROUTE 420 done. let me just say i got mad respect for ya'll that build these lowriders. so this is my first one. more pic's in my room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is the motor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That Carlo came out real nice! Bet it would leave the streets sticky uffin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chris mineer_@Dec 18 2010, 04:43 PM~19362521
> *lookin good fam..hears a few im workin on..
> 1st nissan reg cab..i cut this down 4 a guy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 95 crewcab top kik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90s gmc reg cab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that Nissan is clean, everything lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer

thanks moze


----------



## darkside customs

Those are some sick rides Phil.... Im pretty sure I seen that Malibu wagon in a feature in LRM a while back....


----------



## ripgabby08

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 18 2010, 04:43 PM~19362521
> *lookin good fam..hears a few im workin on..
> 1st nissan reg cab..i cut this down 4 a guy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 95 crewcab top kik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90s gmc reg cab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey i think my mom has that rug :wow: 
Nice work by the way i didnt know the had a nissan like that


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wave: 
gotta get outta this club scene fellas, it was a nice an fun journey but all good things must come to an end  but im just not feelin this anymore...


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## kykustoms

sick builds chris i wanna get one of those top kicks


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 19 2010, 04:30 PM~19368364
> *is this a real site? whats the link?
> *



:dunno:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I WISH THESE WERE REAL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I want one of these REAL bad ! 
Not a resin one either !


























































































I want a kit of this bad, not resin !




































and this would be sick !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevyguy97

how about a 73 buick electra 225--i want a model of that, duce and a quarter.


----------



## Tonioseven

Me too.  Me too.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dynasty Build off '66 Impala ................













Yaw fellas are doin' great with your
builds! Chris, that blue is BEAUTIFUL !

I feel behind in the build but I should 
have progress pics tomorrow..................


----------



## 06150xlt

here is the new reworked wiring for the Tahoe frame!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 19 2010, 03:09 PM~19368591
> *I WISH THESE WERE REAL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I want one of these REAL bad !
> Not a resin one either !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a kit of this bad, not resin !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this would be sick !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



add a 70-71 Pontiac T-37 to this lineup and id be down!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 20 2010, 12:17 AM~19372107
> *add a 70-71 Pontiac T-37 to this lineup and id be down!
> *


yeah, I like those cars too !


----------



## chevyguy97

hay jeff ya get that hood in???? was it the one ya was lookn for???


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 14 2010, 04:05 PM~19325068
> *got 5 left>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got mine in today!! these picture do the plaque's no justice these thing's are on point for sure! :cheesy: if there is any left you better buy them up fellas!! an if you allready did get some .. im sure you will be getting more if they come back out again... i know i will be...


----------



## Moze

06 that frame is badass! :wow: 
Cant wait to see what you got planned for your 66 Trend :thumbsup: 

Finished mine up yesterday. 









































Lets see some more prgress on the rest of those 66's! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Dec 20 2010, 03:44 PM~19376426
> *06 that frame is badass! :wow:
> Cant wait to see what you got planned for your 66 Trend :thumbsup:
> 
> Finished mine up yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see some more prgress on the rest of those 66's! :biggrin:
> *


nice!! that 66 looks mean as hell..great job..is that candy red?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thats whats up MOZE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Great '66 bro, I love those front wheels like that with those back ones bein' steelies . Nice look.


----------



## blackbeard1

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 19 2010, 08:22 AM~19366535
> *I wish I woke up to this beside me, this morning !
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMM! :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Alright Fam this is where the '66 is so far ................




































This is what I have in mind for it ....................


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 20 2010, 04:30 PM~19376306
> *got mine in today!! these picture do the plaque's no justice these thing's are on point for sure! :cheesy:  if there is any left you better buy them up fellas!! an if you allready did get some .. im sure you will be getting more if they come back out again... i know i will be...
> *


cool bro... glad ya like them :biggrin: 

still have 5 more left!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 20 2010, 02:26 PM~19375227
> *hay jeff ya get that hood in???? was it the one ya was lookn for???
> *





yea it came in today............. i was like a little kid lol, i ran in grabbed the kit and tore open the envelope, and put the hood on the truck and it was crazy short  i was alil upset lol

but thanks for hor the hook up matt, ill be set if i can find a 1/25 scale lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 20 2010, 05:41 PM~19376788
> *cool bro... glad ya like them :biggrin:
> 
> still have 5 more left!!!!!!!!!!
> *




dont know about some plaques right now, but whats up with some dynasty stencles? inside an out stencels  let me know foo :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

:0 :wow: i quit... :happysad: this 66 is killer... :worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 20 2010, 05:31 PM~19377222
> *dont know about some plaques right now, but whats up with some dynasty stencles? inside an out stencels   let me know foo :biggrin:
> *



I've been tryin' to get the artwork right for some photo-etched window plaques.

I have the Micro-Mark photo-etched kit, but DANG ! This hoe is hard to work with !

If I ever figure it out, we gonna hane DYNASTY window plaques all day long ! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> *716layinlow
> :0  :wow:  i quit...  :happysad:  this 66 is killer... :worship:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: Your wagon is gonna be the game stopper !


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 19 2010, 10:10 PM~19372044
> *here is the new reworked wiring for the Tahoe frame!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is crazy right there nate!!! :0 
trend----nice direction with the 66
moze---66 rod came out on point son!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 20 2010, 06:32 PM~19377630
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  Your wagon is gonna be the game stopper !
> 
> *


some more progress pics.. still need alil more detail an touchin up!


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE...
RIDES ARE LOOKIN TIGHT FELLAS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
HAS EVERYONE RECIEVED THE CHRISTMAS EXCHANGE???
I HAVE YET TO GET A PACKAGE FROM THE DYNASTY EXCHANGE OR THE L.I.L EXCHANGE. I HOPE I WROTE MY ADDY DOWN RIGHT. WHICH ONE OF YOU HOMIES SENT TO IDAHO???


----------



## chris mineer

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 20 2010, 04:39 PM~19376779
> *Alright Fam this is where the '66 is so far ................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I have in mind for it ....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks killer..you gowing with a blue candy over it? i hope you comen to the cinci show case i got a present 4 you...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 20 2010, 08:37 PM~19378608
> *looks killer..you gowing with a blue candy over it? i hope you comen to the cinci show case i got a present 4 you...
> *


Thanx fam. I'ma hit it with some Kandy Teal over silver flake. I'ma also try to shoot some teal flakes on it before the kandy. :dunno: 

If my model club here goes to the nnl east thats where im headed to. But if not, the Cincinnati contest is where ill be.

Good lookin out bro, ill bring some decals too!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 20 2010, 07:54 PM~19378288
> *some more progress pics.. still need alil more detail an touchin up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That wagon is gonna be outragous !!!!! 

Im lovin that interior bro, those sounds are sick!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 20 2010, 09:22 PM~19378980
> *Thanx fam. If my model club here goes to the nnl east thats where im headed to. But if not, the Cincinnati contest is where ill be.
> 
> Good lookin out bro, ill bring some decals too!
> *


when are these shows?


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 20 2010, 07:26 PM~19379008
> *when are these shows?
> *


and where is NNL east held at?! even if i dont bring nuthin to show....it would be fun to go and meet some of the fam?! IF i could do it?! :happysad:


----------



## chris mineer

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 20 2010, 09:22 PM~19378980
> *Thanx fam. I'ma hit it with some Kandy Teal over silver flake. I'ma also try to shoot some teal flakes on it before the kandy. :dunno:
> 
> If my model club here goes to the nnl east thats where im headed to. But if not, the Cincinnati contest is where ill be.
> 
> Good lookin out bro, ill bring some decals too!
> *


sonds like it will be bad ass.. if you dont make it to cinci. ill bring it to indy...


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 20 2010, 04:28 PM~19377193
> *yea it came in today............. i was like a little kid lol, i ran in grabbed the kit and tore open the envelope, and put the hood on the truck and it was crazy short   i was alil upset lol
> 
> but thanks for hor the hook up matt, ill be set if i can find a 1/25 scale lol
> *


man that sucks,  i was hope'n it would be the rite one, :uh: o'well we tried.--good luck with ya search for a hood.


----------



## caprice on dz

got home from work to find a nice box with dynasty across the front, we close at midnight friday, when I get home it will be christmas day, so its on, that box doesn't stand a chance


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 20 2010, 11:22 PM~19379524
> *sonds like it will be bad ass.. if you dont make it to cinci. ill bring it to indy...
> *


HEY CHRIS.... WHEN IS THIS CINCY SHOW :uh:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 20 2010, 07:54 PM~19378288
> *some more progress pics.. still need alil more detail an touchin up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good homie


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Dec 21 2010, 11:14 AM~19383877
> *Looks good homie
> *


thanks man.. :cheesy:


----------



## Linc

the detail in this wagon is BAD ASS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 20 2010, 09:40 PM~19379135
> *and where is NNL east held at?! even if i dont bring nuthin to show....it would be fun to go and meet some of the fam?! IF i could do it?! :happysad:
> *



NNL East is April 16th 2011.
It's located in Newburgh,New Jersey
http://www.tnmcc.com/nnleast.html

The Cincinnati Challeng is April 16 th 2011
in West Chester, Ohio
http://www.collectorsweekly.com/events/446...ti-challenge-16

and i believe that the NNL Milwaukee is the same date as well.

The NNL east has tons of vendors and great builders from all over.

The Cincinnati show is a smaller show with around 200 entries. The
vendors range from 10-15.

The location of the Cincinnati show would be a great location for most of 
the Dynasy Fam to have a great get together. 

JMO and .02


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 20 2010, 06:54 PM~19378288
> *some more progress pics.. still need alil more detail an touchin up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 20 2010, 06:54 PM~19378288
> *some more progress pics.. still need alil more detail an touchin up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit is CLEAN dude!!!


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 19 2010, 11:10 PM~19372044
> *here is the new reworked wiring for the Tahoe frame!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: space age pimpin!!


----------



## regalistic

Plaques went out today for MAtt and Frank...... still have a couple left .... maybe willing to trade for wheel sets or photo etch stuff!!!


----------



## Moze

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 20 2010, 05:54 PM~19378288
> *some more progress pics.. still need alil more detail an touchin up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is clean!! Your making me want to do a wagon now... 
The paint on the 66 is ruby red met over silver. Thanks for the comps on the 66 guys


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

wow homie, thats a clean set up nice work keep pics coming.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 21 2010, 01:17 PM~19384827
> *Plaques went out today for MAtt and Frank...... still have a couple left .... maybe willing to trade for wheel sets or photo etch stuff!!!
> *


  LET ME KNOW HOW MANY YOU HAVE  I HAVE A COUPLE SETS OF WHEELS I COULD TRADE!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 21 2010, 12:17 PM~19384827
> *Plaques went out today for MAtt and Frank...... still have a couple left .... maybe willing to trade for wheel sets or photo etch stuff!!!
> *


HELL YEAH homie can't wait to get them
thanks


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 19 2010, 12:11 AM~19365507
> *not much of a update but all the body work is done except the moon roof. shaved all emblems waiting for the photo etch stuff...very little body work to do on this one  :cheesy:  mostly used the plastic dust from sanding an super glue fill in most of it. plus the cuts i made came out great that help'd alot. ill get this in primer tomorrow an maybe paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Excellent work on this wagon Jeral!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 22 2010, 07:37 AM~19392093
> *Excellent work on this wagon Jeral!! :thumbsup:
> *


X2 ! :yes:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 22 2010, 09:45 AM~19392513
> *X2 !  :yes:
> 
> *


thanks guys.. heres some pics of the interior i did last night.. im going today to find white laquer primer..some plastic trim for crome... an its time to paint lay some decals an finish this thing... :cheesy:


----------



## dig_derange

nice work.. man those ports & that $ look awesome. I haven't been able to use them yet. haven't had time to get any work in. MAYBE tonight.

looks great though Jeral!


----------



## chevyguy97

well tring to kill some time before the dually build off starts for Drag-Lo Kustomz. so i got my reg-cab chevy out and have been working on building some window post. still got a little sanding left to do but just tring to keep building.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 21 2010, 05:57 PM~19386301
> * LET ME KNOW HOW MANY YOU HAVE   I HAVE A COUPLE SETS OF WHEELS I COULD TRADE!! :biggrin:
> *


think i have 4 left ....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Dec 22 2010, 11:32 AM~19393084-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevyguy97_@Dec 22 2010, 02:50 PM~19394516
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Builds are lookin good fellas !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 22 2010, 03:00 PM~19394616
> *think i have 4 left ....
> *


WHAT YOU WANT FOR THEM LET ME KNOW!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2MsBqLN8leE&rel=0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2MsBqLN8leE&rel=0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


:wow: ,Badd A$$ work right here homies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Very small update to the '66 Impala..........
Got the trunk boxed in and planned out tonight.
I'll do a final sanding to it tomorrow then it's off to 
paint @ the Aztec House (my imaginary paint shop) :biggrin: .


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 22 2010, 10:42 PM~19398544
> *Very small update to the '66 Impala..........
> Got the trunk boxed in and planned out tonight.
> I'll do a final sanding to it tomorrow then it's off to
> paint @ the Aztec House (my imaginary paint shop)  :biggrin: .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good trend :cheesy: i like the antenna base's an them batteries look great! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

TO MY HOMIES AT DYNASTY M.C,C








FROM THE BIGDOGG


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 19 2010, 12:47 AM~19364681
> *Those are some sick rides Phil.... Im pretty sure I seen that Malibu wagon in a feature in LRM a while back....
> *



I thought I'd seen that car around before :biggrin: I thought he was from Jersey though?


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good fam..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

small update on the '66 ...............

I took out the molded in center chrome spear of the hood. 
(it was in the way of the hoods layout) ................... :biggrin: 












Now the body is all flaked out. I'm thinkin' that I'll add some 
White Ice Flakes and some Teal Flakes .................. :dunno:


----------



## chevyguy97

nice.


----------



## Trendsetta 68




----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 23 2010, 06:38 PM~19405815
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good big T! :biggrin: just kinda wierd to see the D in red instead of blue! kinda of has a fire fighter look at first glance :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

What up fam. Just checking in from my new htc evo


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Dec 23 2010, 08:43 PM~19406681
> *What up fam. Just checking in from my new htc evo
> *


 :0 your who and what what?!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 19 2010, 10:10 PM~19372044
> *here is the new reworked wiring for the Tahoe frame!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 23 2010, 10:45 PM~19406706
> *:0 your who and what what?!
> *


Early christmas present to myself. gonna take me forever to learn the damn thing though.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

eh, you learn it pretty quick!


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 23 2010, 05:11 PM~19404594
> *small update on the '66 ...............
> 
> I took out the molded in center chrome spear of the hood.
> (it was in the way of the hoods layout) ................... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I did the same thing to mine too, never really liked the look of it


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 23 2010, 09:33 PM~19406642
> *looks good big T! :biggrin:  just kinda wierd to see the D in red instead of blue! kinda of has a fire fighter look at first glance :biggrin:
> *


lol we needed a DYNASTY FIRE DEPT. caues this club alway sets the competition on FIRE. :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Dec 23 2010, 10:33 PM~19406642-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks good big T! :biggrin:  just kinda wierd to see the D in red instead of blue! kinda of has a fire fighter look at first glance :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good eye homie , Thats the look I was shootin for !
> Just tried some thin' a little different ... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by caprice on [email protected] 24 2010, 06:21 AM~19409580
> *I did the same thing to mine too, never really liked the look of it
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed. I meant to do that to the first one but it skipped my mind.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevyguy97_@Dec 24 2010, 08:53 AM~19409894
> *lol we needed a DYNASTY FIRE DEPT. caues this club alway sets the competition on FIRE. :0
> *


Believe it ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 23 2010, 08:38 PM~19405815
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Trend this would be a sweet ass decal for your members or like a window decal to fly your club logo!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2010, 11:10 AM~19410439
> *Trend  this  would  be  a  sweet  ass  decal  for    your  members  or  like  a  window  decal  to  fly  your  club  logo!
> *



Thanx , thats a good idea bro !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

mail man went thru today an still no x-mas exchange gift.. :dunno: :tears:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 24 2010, 10:44 AM~19411030
> *mail man went thru today an still no x-mas exchange gift.. :dunno:  :tears:
> *


 :0 uh-oh!! well, i haven't opened mine yet, so i'll wait to open mine til you get yours then bro!  BTW.....me and my lil one were hotwheel shopping the other day and i grabbed up this WAGON....its 2 door and it looks damn close to your bonny! bottom says "custom gto wagon" :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 24 2010, 12:50 PM~19411077
> *:0 uh-oh!! well, i haven't opened mine yet, so i'll wait to open mine til you get yours then bro!  BTW.....me and my lil one were hotwheel shopping the other day and i grabbed up this WAGON....its 2 door and it looks damn close to your bonny! bottom says "custom gto wagon"  :cheesy:
> *


i dont know how you waited this long... :0 i might have allready opend mine if i got it early :happysad: so its prob...better that it comes in late. :biggrin: lol...thats cool on the wagon...ill have to keep an eye out for it.. :cheesy:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 24 2010, 11:04 AM~19411169
> *i dont know how you waited this long... :0  i might have allready opend mine if i got it early :happysad:  so its prob...better that it comes in late. :biggrin:  lol...thats cool on the wagon...ill have to keep an eye out for it.. :cheesy:
> *


i drop a pic of it later on, maybe you can build a mini me of your bonny when its done!  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

Merry xmas and a happy new year from the D2S and Rollerz family. :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 24 2010, 01:44 PM~19411030
> *mail man went thru today an still no x-mas exchange gift.. :dunno:  :tears:
> *






i think everyone else got theres, and i think jt2020 had you, because he was talking about being real busy right now and couldnt make it to the post office, so give homie some time bro, im sure he will come threw


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 23 2010, 09:38 PM~19405815
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





i like this for sure! copy an save............... maybe a future avie change :0 and i said maybe lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 24 2010, 03:42 PM~19412046
> *Merry xmas and a happy new year from the D2S and Rollerz family. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





 thanks D and the D2S family!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 24 2010, 03:10 PM~19412312
> *i like this for sure! copy an save............... maybe a future avie change :0  and i said maybe lol
> *



IF I WERE A MEMBER I WOULD DIFFENTLY USE IT AS MY AVIE !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2010, 04:12 PM~19412324
> *IF  I  WERE  A  MEMBER  I  WOULD  DIFFENTLY  USE  IT  AS  MY  AVIE !
> *




well by all means, someone sign this kid up so he can fly that flag :biggrin: 



you busy foo?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 24 2010, 03:19 PM~19412377
> *well by all means, someone sign this kid up so he can fly that flag :biggrin:
> you busy foo?
> *


 YEA GETTING THE FAMILY TOGETHER FOR X-MAS ! I'M TAKING THE FAMILY TEXAS ! WERE LEAVING IN AN HOUR


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2010, 04:22 PM~19412398
> *YEA  GETTING THE  FAMILY  TOGETHER  FOR  X-MAS !  I'M  TAKING THE  FAMILY  TEXAS  !  WERE LEAVING  IN  AN  HOUR
> *




hit me up when you get back, be safe an have a good holiday brother!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 24 2010, 02:12 PM~19412321
> *  thanks D and the D2S family!
> *


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

MERRY CHRISTMAS DYNASTY!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 24 2010, 03:23 PM~19412411
> *hit me up when you get back, be safe an have a good holiday brother!
> *


WE SHOULD BE BACK BY 9PM MY TIME I'LL HIT YOU UP ON HERE TO MAKE SURE YOUR AWAKE BEFORE I GIVE YOU A CALL SO NOT TO WAKE UP THE KIDS BEFORE SANTA GETS THERE !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2010, 04:30 PM~19412448
> *WE  SHOULD  BE  BACK  BY  9PM  MY  TIME  I'LL HIT  YOU  UP  ON  HERE  TO  MAKE  SURE  YOUR  AWAKE  BEFORE  I  GIVE  YOU  A  CALL  SO  NOT TO    WAKE  UP THE  KIDS  BEFORE  SANTA  GETS  THERE !
> *






:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

<span style=\'color:green\'>To all of the Dynasty Fam !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
Merry Christmas Brothas !  
























from Trendsetta, his family, and the guys over at the Aztec House of Paints !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

MERRY CHRISTMAS FAMILY BESAFE AND GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILYS!!!!!


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 24 2010, 01:09 PM~19412302
> *i think everyone else got theres, and i think jt2020 had you, because he was talking about being real busy right now and couldnt make it to the post office, so give homie some time bro, im sure he will come threw
> *


ORALE...
I HAVENT RECIEVED MINE EITHER :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
WHICH ONE OF YOU HOMIES SENT TO IDAHO?????
FELIZ NAVIDAD TO ALL THE DYNASTY FAMILIA.....


----------



## Damaged

:wave: MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY NEW YEAR fella's
Have a good one


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Dec 24 2010, 06:33 PM~19413614
> *:wave: MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY NEW YEAR fella's
> Have a good one
> *


Back at you bro !


----------



## chevyguy97

MERRY CHRISTMAS</span> <span style=\'color:blue\'>TO ALL THE DYNASTY FAM!!!! :0 <ho :0 <ho :0 <ho :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Dec 24 2010, 04:34 PM~19413278
> *ORALE...
> I HAVENT RECIEVED MINE EITHER :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> WHICH ONE OF YOU HOMIES SENT TO IDAHO?????
> FELIZ NAVIDAD TO ALL THE DYNASTY FAMILIA.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i see you already started unwraping my presents. lol :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

merry christmas fam...mini come on over lol..hope you had a safe trip


----------



## chevyguy97

gota go check outside i think the FAT MAN'S on my roof. lol He's in arkansas kinda early this year. hell yeah maybe he's gonea leave me some good shit this year, or no cookies for him. lol
:drama: we will just have to wait and see. lol hno:


----------



## 06150xlt

MERRY CHRISTMAS FAM! My buddy hooked me up, with my want ad list! and a bad ass paintbrush that says DYNASTY on it :biggrin: pics tomorrow!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 24 2010, 01:10 PM~19412312
> *i like this for sure! copy an save............... maybe a future avie change :0  and i said maybe lol
> *


 :0


----------



## caprice on dz

well its been Christmas for nearly two hours here in Maryland, here's what came to me via Cincinnati, thanks again homie.


----------



## DJ-ROY

MERRY CHRISTMAS DYNASTY HOMIES .


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 24 2010, 08:10 PM~19414155
> *merry christmas fam...mini come on over lol..hope you had a safe trip
> *


x 2 have a good one


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Dec 24 2010, 03:34 PM~19413278
> *ORALE...
> I HAVENT RECIEVED MINE EITHER :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> WHICH ONE OF YOU HOMIES SENT TO IDAHO?????
> FELIZ NAVIDAD TO ALL THE DYNASTY FAMILIA.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Moze

Merry Christmas guys, hope everyones having a good one


----------



## aztek_warrior

merry christmas homies


----------



## chris mineer

well my gift came from ny..it is a chevy truck ss and a ford truck..my cam.is dead so i cant get pics...


----------



## [email protected]

merry christmas fam


i got a gift from the rockie mountains, thanks joe.......... i got a box gmc syclone and some stock for frames!

next is a how to brother on how to do them frames right!


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Dec 25 2010, 06:27 AM~19416839
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS  DYNASTY HOMIES .
> 
> 
> *


lol i never wanted to be a candy cane so bad in my life lol :0


----------



## 06150xlt

THANKS DLOSTYLES!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 25 2010, 02:53 PM~19418427
> *well my gift came from ny..it is a chevy truck ss and a ford truck..my cam.is dead so i cant get pics...
> *


member you wanted mine.. :wow: ...i said ya might get one for x-mass. :0 an see you did get a 454ss for x-mass....lol...  btw i need the motor out of that ss...lol...j/k...have fun with them..merry x-mas an have a happy new year :cheesy:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

WHO ELSE GOT THERE GOODIES FROM THE EXCHANGE??? POST UP FAM!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 25 2010, 09:15 PM~19420125
> *WHO ELSE GOT THERE GOODIES FROM THE EXCHANGE??? POST UP FAM!!! :cheesy:
> *


My camera was left over my Mother in laws :angry: 

But I got the hook up with a '59 Impala and TONS of resin accesories !

Thanx homie !

Merry Christmas brothas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris mineer

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 25 2010, 09:17 PM~19420143
> *My camera was left over my Mother in laws  :angry:
> 
> But I got the hook up with a '59 Impala and TONS of resin accesories !
> 
> Thanx homie !
> 
> Merry Christmas brothas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


glad you like it..

thanks 716


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I'm glad you liked it Nate! I got mine a while ago. I didnt have a clue who it came from but Jeff told me it was Chevyguy. I think it was a very good gift. I will make good use of all of it. Thank you very much Chevyguy and thanks Jeff for asking me to join in on the exchange. I hope everyone had a great Christmas.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 25 2010, 01:10 PM~19418540
> *merry christmas fam
> i got a gift from the rockie mountains, thanks joe.......... i got a box gmc syclone and some stock for frames!
> 
> next is a how to brother on how to do them frames right!
> *


yeszir!! kinda was a downer to hear you had this planned already...but i had it boxed to go when we were talkin! :happysad: at least you got a back up in case shit goes wrong?!


----------



## hocknberry

well heres what i got out of brooklyn, MD! 64 lowrider kit and a charger! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 25 2010, 09:30 PM~19420479
> *I'm glad you liked it Nate! I got mine a while ago. I didnt have a clue who it came from but Jeff told me it was Chevyguy. I think it was a very good gift. I will make good use of all of it. Thank you very much Chevyguy and thanks Jeff for asking me to join in on the exchange. I hope everyone had a great Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


glad you liked it and glad you can and will use it. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Dec 25 2010, 10:29 PM~19420470
> *glad you like it..
> 
> thanks 716
> *






:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

DANG HOMIES, LIFESTYLE LOWS ARE EVERYWHERE ! THEY SO CLEAN !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMWBh0B9F0M


----------



## jimbo

Nice scores!! :cheesy: Happy holidays fellas!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Dec 25 2010, 02:47 AM~19415888
> *well its been Christmas for nearly two hours here in Maryland, here's what came to me via Cincinnati, thanks again homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


merry xmas` bro..... hope you can use it :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 26 2010, 01:26 AM~19421128
> *yeszir!! kinda was a downer to hear you had this planned already...but i had it boxed to go when we were talkin! :happysad: at least you got a back up in case shit goes wrong?!
> *





lol you can never have to many back-ups lol............. ill def. use what you sent for sure! 

and when im ready, ill let ya know, ill need that step by step on that frame work!  

thanks again brother!


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 17 2010, 12:34 PM~19352473
> *thanks to who ever sent me my exchange gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 26 2010, 07:27 PM~19424978
> *:wave:
> *


thank ya brother!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

TRUST ME, THE STREET GETS CLEANED EVERYNIGHT ! :biggrin:


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 24 2010, 03:09 PM~19412302
> *i think everyone else got theres, and i think jt2020 had you, because he was talking about being real busy right now and couldnt make it to the post office, so give homie some time bro, im sure he will come threw
> *



I think there has been a mistake. I did not have anyone because I was late to turn in my address. I posted it to the website and was told to pull it down and send it to Dropped. 

Here is our responses
QUOTE
QUOTE
QUOTE
Here is my addy 
6414 Bayside N. Dr.
Indianapolis IN, 46250

Sorry for the delay.

I just got a promotion and it has kept me super busy. Let me know who I need to send this stuff to. That and are there any rules to this if so please fill me in.




bro i already sent out the addys everyone wanted there addys early, so they can bet the xmas shipping ya know.

sorry bro, ill ask around and see if i can come up with another addy for ya 

That is cool. Sorry It took so long to get back on it has been really crazy in the house hold here lately. Just let me know if it changes and I will be happy to get that off.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.



its cool bro, family and work before the hobby bro 

and like i said, let me find another addy and ill let you know, if everything goes well with my money situation, i might take on another addy, who knows............ ill let ya know soon bro.

thanks for understanding and merry xmas to you and your family as well bro 

jeff


Sorry if there has been any misunderstandings and I hope everybody had a good Christmas.

Justin


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Dec 26 2010, 11:30 PM~19427477
> *I think there has been a mistake.  I did not have anyone because I was late to turn in my address.  I posted it to the website and was told to pull it down and send it to Dropped.
> 
> Here is our responses
> QUOTE
> QUOTE
> QUOTE
> Here is my addy
> 6414 Bayside N. Dr.
> Indianapolis IN, 46250
> 
> Sorry for the delay.
> 
> I just got a promotion and it has kept me super busy.  Let me know who I need to send this stuff to. That and are there any rules to this if so please fill me in.
> bro i already sent out the addys  everyone wanted there addys early, so they can bet the xmas shipping ya know.
> 
> sorry bro, ill ask around and see if i can come up with another addy for ya
> 
> That is cool. Sorry It took so long to get back on it has been really crazy in the house hold here lately. Just let me know if it changes and I will be happy to get that off.
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.
> its cool bro, family and work before the hobby bro
> 
> and like i said, let me find another addy and ill let you know, if everything goes well with my money situation, i might take on another addy, who knows............ ill let ya know soon bro.
> 
> thanks for understanding and merry xmas to you and your family as well bro
> 
> jeff
> Sorry if there has been any misunderstandings and I hope everybody had a good Christmas.
> 
> Justin
> *


 :0 :wow:  :tears:


----------



## [email protected]

well hmm.........................!


i had everone ship to there addys, so here we go..................




who all got there packages?

[email protected]
2.93fullsize............ frank....... youll get hooked up for sure bro! dont sweat  
3.?


and we never heard anything from tone on if he got his? tone did you get your package? and did you send out? and where was it goin?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> well hmm.........................!
> i had everone ship to there addys, so here we go..................
> who all got there packages?
> 
> [email protected]
> 2.93fullsize............ frank....... youll get hooked up for sure bro! dont sweat
> 3.?
> WHO HAD TO SHIP TO NIAGARA FALLS NY??


----------



## [email protected]

> well hmm.........................!
> i had everone ship to there addys, so here we go..................
> who all got there packages?
> 
> [email protected]
> 2.93fullsize............ frank....... youll get hooked up for sure bro! dont sweat
> 3.?
> WHO HAD TO SHIP TO NIAGARA FALLS NY??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know, i cant remember, i didnt save all the names and who they were shipping to  thats why i have the list started
Click to expand...


----------



## regalistic

i no i recieved mine... :wave:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Dec 25 2010, 09:17 PM~19420143-->
> 
> 
> 
> My camera was left over my Mother in laws  :angry:
> 
> But I got the hook up with a '59 Impala and TONS of resin accesories !
> 
> Thanx homie !
> 
> Merry Christmas brothas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <[email protected]_@Dec 27 2010, 08:38 AM~19429529
> *well hmm.........................!
> i had everone ship to there addys, so here we go..................
> who all got there packages?
> 
> [email protected]
> 2.93fullsize............ frank....... youll get hooked up for sure bro! dont sweat
> 3.?
> and we never heard anything from tone on if he got his? tone did you get your package? and did you send out? and where was it goin?
> *



You missed me fam, I chimed in on Christmas .........

I tried to be sneeky on the situation. I mailed my package *LATE* but it should get there real soon !!!!!!! Sorry fellas, I'm poor ... :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

well hmm.........................!
i had everone ship to there addys, so here we go..................
who all got there packages?

[email protected]
2.93fullsize............ frank....... youll get hooked up for sure bro! dont sweat  
3.REGALISTIC
4.?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 27 2010, 11:44 AM~19429940
> *You missed me fam, I chimed in on Christmas .........
> 
> I tried to be sneeky on the situation. I mailed my package LATE but it should get there real soon !!!!!!! Sorry fellas, I'm poor ...  :biggrin:
> *




shit mine went out late too brother, im just tryin to figure things out  

mine went to lima ohio :0 

where was yours goin tone? was it goin to NY by chance?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 27 2010, 10:57 AM~19429981
> *shit mine went out late too brother, im just tryin to figure things out
> 
> mine went to lima ohio :0
> 
> where was yours goin tone? was it goin to NY by chance?
> *


Naw not NY,

idaho falls ID.


----------



## [email protected]

ptman2002? he might have your addy J............ we will wait to hear from him maybe? like i said, im just tryin to figure things out right now lol


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 26 2010, 08:34 PM~19426480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRUST ME, THE STREET GETS CLEANED EVERYNIGHT !  :biggrin:
> 
> *


very cool!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 27 2010, 11:20 AM~19430113
> *ptman2002? he might have your addy J............ we will wait to hear from him maybe? like i said, im just tryin to figure things out right now lol
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

well hmm.........................!
i had everone ship to there addys, so here we go..................
who all got there packages?

[email protected]
2.93fullsize............ frank....... youll get hooked up for sure bro! dont sweat  
3.REGALISTIC
4.chevyguy97---i got my package, and the persone i sent a package too get there's.----D.L.O.styles :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Dec 27 2010, 11:22 AM~19430126
> *very cool!
> *


Thanx bro !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris mineer

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 27 2010, 12:08 PM~19430384
> *well hmm.........................!
> i had everone ship to there addys, so here we go..................
> who all got there packages?
> 
> [email protected]
> 2.93fullsize............ frank....... youll get hooked up for sure bro! dont sweat
> 3.REGALISTIC
> 4.chevyguy97---i got my package, and the persone i sent a package too get there's.----D.L.O.styles :biggrin:
> *


5.chris mineer i got mine and my buddy got his ...
6. Trendsetta 68


----------



## 06150xlt

well hmm.........................!
i had everone ship to there addys, so here we go..................
who all got there packages?

[email protected]
2.93fullsize............ frank....... youll get hooked up for sure bro! dont sweat  
3.REGALISTIC
4.chevyguy97---i got my package, and the persone i sent a package too get there's.----D.L.O.styles :biggrin:
5.chris mineer i got mine and my buddy got his ...
6. Trendsetta 68 
7. 06150XLT Got mine from DLO and my buddy got his (Regalistic)


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 27 2010, 03:47 PM~19431933
> *well hmm.........................!
> i had everone ship to there addys, so here we go..................
> who all got there packages?
> 
> [email protected]
> 2.93fullsize............ frank....... youll get hooked up for sure bro! dont sweat
> 3.REGALISTIC
> 4.chevyguy97---i got my package, and the persone i sent a package too get there's.----D.L.O.styles :biggrin:
> 5.chris mineer i got mine and my buddy got his ...
> 6. Trendsetta 68
> 7. 06150XLT Got mine from DLO and my buddy got his (Regalistic)
> *


WHO LIVES IN KNOXVILLE????? I SENT MINE THERE BUT NO ONE SAID THEY RECEIVED ANYTHING!!! HERES THE CONFIRMATION #

0309 1140 0001 8233 4063


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 27 2010, 05:06 PM~19432101
> *WHO LIVES IN KNOXVILLE?????  I SENT MINE THERE BUT NO ONE SAID THEY RECEIVED ANYTHING!!!  HERES THE CONFIRMATION #
> 
> 0309 1140 0001 8233 4063
> *





thats ptman2002  so he got his, just waiting to see whats up with his end, i know hes a good dude, and has a good reason how or why it didnt make it, so lets just wait an see what he has to say


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Started on the decal work for the '66 tonight .............












After all decals are applied I'll do some Kandy Teal over some of them.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 28 2010, 01:40 AM~19433205
> *Started on the decal work for the '66 tonight .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all decals are applied I'll do some Kandy Teal over some of them.
> *



Damn


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Dec 27 2010, 08:44 AM~19429940-->
> 
> 
> 
> You missed me fam, I chimed in on Christmas .........
> 
> I tried to be sneeky on the situation. I mailed my package *LATE* but it should get there real soon !!!!!!! Sorry fellas, I'm poor ...  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Trendsetta 68_@Dec 27 2010, 09:14 AM~19430068
> *Naw not NY,
> 
> idaho falls ID.
> *


ORALE...
SNEEKY YOU ARE VATO.....:x: :x: :x: 
I DIDNT WANT TO PUT ANYBODY ON BLAST WHEN I ASKED WHO SENT TO IDAHO I WAS JUST ANXIOUS, SO SORRY FOR THAT.....
NOW I KNOW WHATS UP.....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Dec 27 2010, 08:19 PM~19433879
> *ORALE...
> SNEEKY YOU ARE VATO.....:x:  :x:  :x:
> I DIDNT WANT TO PUT ANYBODY ON BLAST WHEN I ASKED WHO SENT TO IDAHO I WAS JUST ANXIOUS, SO SORRY FOR THAT.....
> NOW I KNOW WHATS UP.....
> *


I got you homie ! It's all koo !.........


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 27 2010, 05:40 PM~19433205
> *Started on the decal work for the '66 tonight .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all decals are applied I'll do some Kandy Teal over some of them.
> *


----------



## hocknberry

well hmm.........................!
i had everone ship to there addys, so here we go..................
who all got there packages?

[email protected]
2.93fullsize............ frank....... youll get hooked up for sure bro! dont sweat 
3.REGALISTIC
4.chevyguy97---i got my package, and the persone i sent a package too get there's.----D.L.O.styles 
5.chris mineer i got mine and my buddy got his ...
6. Trendsetta 68 
7. 06150XLT Got mine from DLO and my buddy got his (Regalistic)
8. hocknberry.....mine came in from brooklyn, MD


----------



## Trendsetta 68




----------



## chris mineer

dam big T! that 66 is sic ..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

just got done doing the bmf.. it looks like shit right now..its just color sanded a bit with no clear yet..1st coat goes on tomorrow..


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 27 2010, 09:06 PM~19434268
> *well hmm.........................!
> i had everone ship to there addys, so here we go..................
> who all got there packages?
> 
> [email protected]
> 2.93fullsize............ frank....... youll get hooked up for sure bro! dont sweat
> 3.REGALISTIC
> 4.chevyguy97---i got my package, and the persone i sent a package too get there's.----D.L.O.styles
> 5.chris mineer i got mine and my buddy got his ...
> 6. Trendsetta 68
> 7. 06150XLT Got mine from DLO and my buddy got his (Regalistic)
> 8. hocknberry.....mine came in from brooklyn, MD
> *


I got mine frrom cincinnati


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 27 2010, 07:36 PM~19434500
> *just got done doing the bmf.. it looks like shit right now..its just color sanded a bit with no clear yet..1st coat goes on  tomorrow..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Jeral this wagon is bad!!! Great work dawg!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 27 2010, 07:36 PM~19434500
> *just got done doing the bmf.. it looks like shit right now..its just color sanded a bit with no clear yet..1st coat goes on  tomorrow..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 are we looking at the same car?! what looks like shit?! this bad boy came out wicked!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 27 2010, 09:10 PM~19434297
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is cool as hell... :cheesy: an that 66 you got going on there is looking sick...cant wait to see that teal color. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 27 2010, 09:36 PM~19434500
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Homie, can you say "Magazine spread" !!!!!!!!!!!!


That mutha is sick bro ! Centerfoild material :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 27 2010, 10:00 PM~19434723
> *Homie, can you say "Magazine spread" !!!!!!!!!!!!
> That mutha is sick bro ! Centerfoild material  :biggrin:
> 
> *


thanks bro..maybe when i get it done you can make me another mag cover :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY+Dec 27 2010, 06:54 PM~19433318-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 09:02 PM~19434234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chris mineer_@Dec 27 2010, 09:15 PM~19434334
> *dam big T! that 66 is sic ..
> *


Thanx fellas ! 




Got one side of the '66 done now ............












I'll do the rest tomorrow ............


----------



## Damaged

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Dec 28 2010, 12:10 PM~19434297-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:  Trend you are very creative and talented bro! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 716 LAYIN [email protected] 28 2010, 12:36 PM~19434500
> *just got done doing the bmf.. it looks like shit right now..its just color sanded a bit with no clear yet..1st coat goes on  tomorrow..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice clean build bro,going to be awesome when complete :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Trendsetta 68_@Dec 28 2010, 01:26 PM~19434940
> *Thanx fellas !
> Got one side of the '66 done now ............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do the rest tomorrow ............
> *


 :wow: Awesome! :worship:


----------



## chevyguy97

wagon looks good there 716.
and T that 66 is coming along nicley.


----------



## ptman2002

i did get mine, just been in a jam. weather has held me up here and work. i will get something together by this weekend and get it shipped. my buddy doesnt need to worry he will get it. wish i knew what he was into, to help a little, but i will pick up some good stuff.

by the way got the best christmas present ever........ found out our baby is going to be a boy. !!!!!!


----------



## ptman2002

thanks Frank!!!!


----------



## Trikejustclownin

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 27 2010, 07:36 PM~19434500
> *just got done doing the bmf.. it looks like shit right now..its just color sanded a bit with no clear yet..1st coat goes on  tomorrow..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good big dogg :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Dec 28 2010, 12:29 PM~19439426
> *Lookin good big dogg  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wow:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


thanks for all the great comps...fellas :cheesy:


----------



## chevyguy97

got my plaques in from regalistic and man they are awesome if you have not got any yet, then GET U SOME, thanks man










i put one in the trunk of Route 420


----------



## Linc

the builds in this thread lately are beautiful!! nice work guys!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 28 2010, 01:49 PM~19440041
> *got my plaques in from regalistic and man they are awesome if you have not got any yet, then GET U SOME, thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i put one in the trunk of Route 420
> *


o-hell yeah they are very nice arent they!!! i got 2 myself. :cheesy:


----------



## regalistic

monte i started over the weekend... only thing i really need to do is add the foiling and choose some wheels for... couple of other little thing aswell. its painted with a really dark purple nail polish.


----------



## modelsbyroni

66'S LOOKING GOOD TONE AND JAREL. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 28 2010, 02:49 PM~19440041
> *got my plaques in from regalistic and man they are awesome if you have not got any yet, then GET U SOME, thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i put one in the trunk of Route 420
> *


cool bro glad ya got them....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 28 2010, 02:42 PM~19440412
> *monte i started over the weekend... only thing i really need to do is add the foiling and choose some wheels for... couple of other little thing aswell. its painted with a really dark purple nail polish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lOOKIN' REAL GOOD BRO, NICE TRUNK SET UP, KEEP US POSTED !


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 28 2010, 08:49 PM~19440041
> *got my plaques in from regalistic and man they are awesome if you have not got any yet, then GET U SOME, thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i put one in the trunk of Route 420
> *



Looks Great


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Done .............. more pics in the post folder.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Dec 28 2010, 09:01 AM~19438481
> *thanks Frank!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GLAD YOU GOT IT AND CONGRATS ON THE NEW ADDITION TO YOUR FAMILY BRO!!!!


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 28 2010, 04:14 PM~19441524
> *Done .............. more pics in the post folder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN that's sick, very clean.


----------



## ptman2002

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 28 2010, 06:51 PM~19441778
> *GLAD YOU GOT IT AND CONGRATS ON THE NEW ADDITION TO YOUR FAMILY BRO!!!!
> *



tanks man.


----------



## Damaged

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 29 2010, 08:14 AM~19441524
> *Done .............. more pics in the post folder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Awesome work as always :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

Damn it's going down in here sick as builds coming out nice work fellas


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97+Dec 28 2010, 05:52 PM~19441784-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN that's sick, very clean.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Damaged_@Dec 28 2010, 06:28 PM~19442132
> *:wow: Awesome work as always  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanx fellas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats on the new one ptman2002 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Dec 28 2010, 06:58 AM~19438465
> *i did get mine,  just been in a jam.  weather has held me up here and work.  i will get something together by this weekend and get it shipped.  my buddy doesnt need to worry he will get it.  wish i knew what he was into, to help a little,  but i will pick up  some good stuff.
> 
> by the way got the best christmas present ever........  found out our baby is going to be a boy.  !!!!!!
> *


congrats bro!! whens the due date?! i got one comin on april 13th....but he/she only like to show their little ass and no SPOT ON pics so we gotta wait til jan 7th for another round of pics?! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 28 2010, 11:22 PM~19444149
> *congrats bro!! whens the due date?! i got one comin on april 13th....but he/she only like to show their little ass and no SPOT ON pics so we gotta wait til jan 7th for another round of pics?!  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *





damn! dont you have 3 kids already? :biggrin: maybe i shoulda sent you some jimmys for xmas lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 28 2010, 06:14 PM~19441524
> *Done .............. more pics in the post folder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





thats shit is sick! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 28 2010, 03:42 PM~19440412
> *monte i started over the weekend... only thing i really need to do is add the foiling and choose some wheels for... couple of other little thing aswell. its painted with a really dark purple nail polish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





you know how i feel about montes lol................. ide say some black wheels and your good :wow:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 28 2010, 08:27 PM~19444220
> *damn! dont you have 3 kids already? :biggrin:  maybe i shoulda sent you some jimmys for xmas lol
> *


lol not yet, #3 will be april 13th or so!! then im gettin neutered!! :biggrin: keep them jimmy's for you jeffy! unless your on the hockenberry oopsy plan?! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:biggrin: I GOT ONE COMING IN JUNE :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

well god damn! congrats to all you baby machines lol, im done with the one i have, and no hock, im on the jeffy pull out plan lol :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 28 2010, 11:00 PM~19444614
> *{well god damn!}:nono:  :nosad:    congrats to all you baby machines lol, im done with the one i have, and no hock, im on the jeffy pull out plan lol :biggrin:
> *


----------



## regalistic

finished up the 70 monte this morning... i gonna get some betters pics tonight, but heres a couple more crappy cell phone pics. :biggrin: 


































now just need to finish the big body before the end of the year!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 29 2010, 10:59 AM~19447955
> *
> *





sorry bro, i dont practice that god stuff! sorry if i offended ya :happysad:


----------



## Damaged

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 30 2010, 02:29 AM~19448346
> *finished up the 70 monte this morning... i gonna get some betters pics tonight, but heres a couple more crappy cell phone pics. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now just need to finish the big body before the end of the year!!!!!!!
> *



:thumbsup: Nice work bro ,more pics for sure


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 28 2010, 04:14 PM~19441524
> *Done .............. more pics in the post folder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 damn that was fast!


----------



## chevyguy97

anyone gota corvette model for sale??? i needs one bad. thanks.
P.M. me if ya got one.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 29 2010, 06:31 PM~19450858
> *anyone gota  corvette model for sale??? i needs one bad. thanks.
> P.M. me if ya got one.
> *





what year?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 29 2010, 11:29 AM~19448346
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I love all black Monte Carlos !!! Nice build Fam !!!

There's a black Monte C out here where I'm at that I wish was for sale !

I had a triple green '70 15 years ago, then my son was born !


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 29 2010, 05:14 PM~19451260
> *what year?
> *


lookn for a newer one with the LS2 engine init. 

i just ordered 2 corvette kits off of e-bay but i don't think either one of them has the LS2 in them.
im not sure what year the LS2 was in. i got a 95 ZR-1 and a 98 convertible coming, but i would still like to have one with the LS2 init. i don't know shit about corvettes, i just know that the motors outa them look good in chevy trucks.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 29 2010, 07:48 PM~19452088
> *lookn for a newer one with the LS2 engine init.
> 
> i just ordered 2 corvette kits off of e-bay but i don't think either one of them has the LS2 in them.
> im not sure what year the LS2 was in. i got a 95 ZR-1 and a 98 convertible coming, but i would still like to have one with the LS2 init. i don't know shit about corvettes, i just know that the motors outa them look good in chevy trucks.
> *


correct me but, I think some one on this sit makes that 
engine in resin if you need just engines ..... :dunno:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Got the '66 Imps decal work completed today ......... now it's time to kandy then clear !


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 29 2010, 06:05 PM~19452257
> *Got the '66 Imps decal work completed today ......... now it's time to kandy then clear !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks for the walthers tip i threw out the other shit today and got 2 bottles of that


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 28 2010, 09:00 PM~19444614
> *well god damn! congrats to all you baby machines lol, im done with the one i have, and no hock, im on the jeffy pull out plan lol :biggrin:
> *


that was my plan the whole way!! i did the pull and pray all the way.. here i am waitin on # 3 after 12 years of being with the wifey, and not 1 was planned till..."hey guess what"?! :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 30 2010, 12:06 AM~19453680
> *that was my plan the whole way!! i did the pull and pray all the way.. here i am waitin on # 3 after 12 years of being with the wifey, and not 1 was planned till..."hey guess what"?! :0
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


well chloe was planned, and after that plan grew up alil and learned the word NO, and throwin herself around like shes nutz kinda killed the whole kids theme for me............................ im done for now, unless an unexpected uh oh happens lol  stay tumed :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

Finished up the monte last night and got the big body almost done too. gonna post up more pics in my build thread, check um out....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 30 2010, 10:23 AM~19457282
> *Finished up the monte last night and got the big body almost done too. gonna post up more pics in my build thread, check um out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Way to rep the Fam bro ! 

Builds are lookin' good !


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 30 2010, 01:05 PM~19457920
> *Way to rep the Fam bro !
> 
> Builds are lookin' good !
> *


thanks bro.... i do what i can


----------



## chevyguy97

builds look good man i likes.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 29 2010, 08:05 PM~19452257
> *Got the '66 Imps decal work completed today ......... now it's time to kandy then clear !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOD DAMN Treand ! THIS IS THE BEST LOOKING DECAL YOU HAVE DONE YET ! I Would leave it as is cause it is a head turner as it sets ! 

But if your dead set on candy coatin this is a set i would to snag and build my own NON candy version as you have set up here !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 30 2010, 07:15 PM~19460888
> *Good Lord Trend !  THIS  IS  THE  BEST  LOOKING  DECAL  YOU  HAVE  DONE  YET  !  I  Would  leave  it  as  is  cause  it  is  a head  turner  as  it  sets !
> 
> But  if your  dead  set  on  candy coatin    this is  a  set  i  would  to  snag  and  build  my  own    NON  candy  version  as  you  have  set  up  here !
> *


Thanx bro ! 

It's too late on the Non-Kandy deal ........ :biggrin: 
I tinted the Clear with a custom Teal Kandy mix 
and some HOK silver pearl. I'll post pics tomorrow.

That set is still availible too ! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 30 2010, 09:01 PM~19461194
> *Thanx bro !
> 
> It's too late on the Non-Kandy deal ........  :biggrin:
> I tinted the Clear with a custom Teal Kandy mix
> and some HOK silver pearl. I'll post pics tomorrow.
> 
> That set is still availible too !  :biggrin:
> 
> *




:0 :wow: Cant wait to see it T!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 30 2010, 08:01 PM~19461194
> *Thanx bro !
> 
> It's too late on the Non-Kandy deal ........  :biggrin:
> I tinted the Clear with a custom Teal Kandy mix
> and some HOK silver pearl. I'll post pics tomorrow.
> 
> That set is still availible too !  :biggrin:
> 
> *


IT IS??? I DONT HAVE THAT SET!! I THUOGHT IT WAS A ONE OFF SET! PM ME ABOUT IT..


----------



## chevyguy97

i know how everyone likes primed up, and layed out duallys, still got alot of body work to do, but just a quick prime job just to see how's it going to look, but i know we are a club that loves primed trucks. so here is one for ya. this is the dually im going to be building for the Drag-lo build off.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 30 2010, 08:34 PM~19461440
> *i know how everyone likes primed up, and layed out duallys, still got alot of body work to do, but just a quick prime job just to see how's it going to look, but i know we are a club that loves primed trucks. so here is one for ya. this is the dually im going to be building for the Drag-lo build off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: .............. solid !


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 29 2010, 06:05 PM~19452257
> *Got the '66 Imps decal work completed today ......... now it's time to kandy then clear !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Amazing bro! designing and applying decals like this not easy.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 31 2010, 03:36 AM~19465238
> *Amazing bro! designing and applying decals like this not easy.
> *


Thanx bro !

You sure are right, it can take 1 - 2 hrs of designing the decal
layout. Then around 1 hour of applying them to the model .


----------



## chevyguy97

if any of you want in on the dually build off, it's open to all, start posting up pic's in the new topic, here is a link to it. thanks
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19465689


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 31 2010, 09:11 AM~19465707
> *if any of you want in on the dually build off, it's open to all, start posting up pic's in the new topic, here is a link to it. thanks
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19465689
> *


This should be a real kool build off fellas ! Good luck !


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Dec 30 2010, 05:23 PM~19457282
> *Finished up the monte last night and got the big body almost done too. gonna post up more pics in my build thread, check um out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good stuff


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 31 2010, 08:06 AM~19465688
> *Thanx bro !
> 
> You sure are right, it can take 1 - 2 hrs of designing the decal
> layout. Then around 1 hour of applying them to the model .
> 
> *


 Not much different time wise as taping them off and painting each one  looks real nice trend can't wait to see candy pics


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 31 2010, 03:42 PM~19468603
> *Not much different time wise as taping them off and painting each one   looks real nice trend can't wait to see candy pics
> *


Very true ! :yes:

However, alot of people can't paint like that , 
{masking and back masking and wetsanding}.

I love to paint patterns and panels and striping, 
but sometimes it's seems alot quicker and neater
to use the decals. JM.02  





Here's a sneek peek at the '66 . I decided to just tint the clear with the custom mix
of Kandy's then I added some HOK Silver Pearl in the clear too.

Pics can't show the Teal Flakes or the Pearl in the clear that well ... :angry: I need
some pics in the sun but it won't show it's face !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: Oh well ...

This is 1 medium coat then 1 wet coat of clear. Tomorrow I'll start the polishing
then get it foiled then wax .



























Now on to the interior.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Trendsetta 68




:wave:
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 


:ninja: :ninja:


----------



## aztek_warrior

quick update on my projects, both are repaints been tring to get better at paint jobs but working 7 days a week don't leave much room to build.....  
anyways let me know what you think.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 31 2010, 03:37 PM~19469053
> *Very true ! :yes:
> 
> However, alot of people can't paint like that ,
> {masking and back masking and wetsanding}.
> 
> I love to paint patterns and panels and striping,
> but sometimes it's seems alot quicker and neater
> to use the decals. JM.02
> Here's a sneek peek at the '66 . I decided to just tint the clear with the custom mix
> of Kandy's then I added some HOK Silver Pearl in the clear too.
> 
> Pics can't show the Teal Flakes or the Pearl in the clear that well ...  :angry: I need
> some pics in the sun but it won't show it's face !!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  Oh well ...
> 
> This is 1 medium coat then 1 wet coat of clear. Tomorrow I'll start the polishing
> then get it foiled then wax .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree bro there is still alot that I can't do. Your decals take paint jobs to a whole nother level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on to the interior.
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Dec 31 2010, 07:13 PM~19470123
> *quick update on my projects, both are repaints been tring to get better at paint jobs but working 7 days a week don't leave much room to build.....
> anyways let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dang it's good to see another member of the Fam back on board ! Great to see you still buildin' bro!
Work has to come first bro , especially with this BAD economy. Heck
I wish I did have a job, then I wouldn't be stairin' at this freakin'
computor all day !

I'm lovin' those builds, that Challenger is REAL nice !!!!!!!!!!
Hey If you ever need any input on Muscle Cars let me know,
They are my passion ! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 31 2010, 02:37 PM~19469053
> *Very true ! :yes:
> 
> However, alot of people can't paint like that ,
> {masking and back masking and wetsanding}.
> 
> I love to paint patterns and panels and striping,
> but sometimes it's seems alot quicker and neater
> to use the decals. JM.02
> Here's a sneek peek at the '66 . I decided to just tint the clear with the custom mix
> of Kandy's then I added some HOK Silver Pearl in the clear too.
> 
> Pics can't show the Teal Flakes or the Pearl in the clear that well ...  :angry: I need
> some pics in the sun but it won't show it's face !!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  Oh well ...
> 
> This is 1 medium coat then 1 wet coat of clear. Tomorrow I'll start the polishing
> then get it foiled then wax .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on to the interior.
> *


looks killer T!!! kandy covered would have been cool too, but i think this turn out was the right choice!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Dec 31 2010, 07:47 PM~19470328-->
> 
> 
> 
> I agree bro there is still alot that I can't do. Your decals take paint jobs to a whole nother level
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx bro ! Really appreciate it !
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hocknberry_@Dec 31 2010, 10:57 PM~19471648
> *looks killer T!!! kandy covered would have been cool too, but i think this turn out was the right choice!!!
> *


Thanx Fam ! Yeah I didn't want tthe patterns to end up lookin' like 
Ghost patterns, so I just tinted the clear with the kandy mixture .


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Happy New Years to all of my Dynasty Brothas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Glad to be a part of the best FAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

HAPPY NEW YEAR BROTHERS!!!!!



LETS MAKE 2011 A BETTER YEAR AND COME OUT HITTIN HARD!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 31 2010, 10:06 PM~19472066
> *Happy New Years to all of my Dynasty Brothas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Glad to be a part of the best FAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ya beat me to it trend!! but happy new years guys!! get ready to do it up in 2011!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

HaPpY NeW YeAr to all the Dynasty Members out there!!! Yall are a hell of a group of guys  :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

happy new year fam! be safe!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jan 1 2011, 12:12 AM~19472104
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR BROTHERS!!!!!
> LETS MAKE 2011 A BETTER YEAR AND COME OUT HITTIN HARD!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 X2 :drama: :420: WHAT HE SAID.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 31 2010, 10:47 PM~19472297
> *X2 :drama:  :420: WHAT HE SAID.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


its already 2011 for you aint it jeral?! 10:51 my time!! we watched YOUR ball drop already!! :biggrin: you a lil fucked up yet?!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 1 2011, 12:51 AM~19472317
> *its already 2011 for you aint it jeral?! 10:51 my time!! we watched YOUR ball drop already!! :biggrin: you a lil fucked up yet?!
> *


yes i am...lol... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: decided to just stay home this year an party it up..ill stay out of jail this way too!!! not like last year..... :banghead:


----------



## [email protected]

i stayed at home and let all the friends nd fam come to me............. im great full for all my family an friends, be safe and have a happy new year fam! 



2011 is gonna be a good year!................. year long build off, with plaques at the end!

more info when i sober up (and this message took me 20 min. to type lol) have a good one fellas!


----------



## OFDatTX

HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM LUGK!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 1 2011, 02:16 AM~19472680
> *i stayed at home and let all the friends nd fam come to me............. im great full for all my family an friends, be safe and have a happy new year fam!
> 2011 is gonna be a good year!................. year long build off, with plaques at the end!
> 
> more info when i sober up (and this message took me 20 min. to type lol) have a good one fellas!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevyguy97

im a little late with this but i just woke up lol
HAPPY NEW YEAR BROTHERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DANG i need to get to work i have not worked on a model since last year lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

These were taken from another web site . I wish the guy stated where in the heck he got them from !


















The guy made this one from scratch ! Looks O.K. enough for a start of something
lowrider style ! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 1 2011, 11:49 AM~19473622
> *These were taken from another web site . I wish the guy stated where in the heck he got them from !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





thats whats up! sign me up! ill take two :biggrin:


----------



## aztek_warrior

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 31 2010, 07:44 PM~19470675
> *Dang it's good to see another member of the Fam back on board ! Great to see you still buildin' bro!
> Work has to come first bro , especially with this BAD economy. Heck
> I wish I did have a job, then I wouldn't be stairin' at this freakin'
> computor all day !
> 
> I'm lovin' those builds, that Challenger is REAL nice !!!!!!!!!!
> Hey If you ever need any input on Muscle Cars let me know,
> They are my passion !  :biggrin:
> 
> *


Thanks homie, I just recently got a new comp at home so hope to be here more
often, its glad to be back see all the bad ass builds that are going on....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 1 2011, 10:49 AM~19473622
> *These were taken from another web site . I wish the guy stated where in the heck he got them from !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy made this one from scratch ! Looks O.K. enough for a start of something
> lowrider style ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Trend 85 sent me a link to this a few months back ! When i pmed on the LTD he has a 4dr also but when asked on price he said $175.00 on the LTDS and he also offers a 80's Coradoba !


But if you go to Blue oval ResinWorks he offers an LTD 4dr for $100.00 but a diffent year then whats piced here i think is a 78 !


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 1 2011, 12:16 AM~19472680
> *i stayed at home and let all the friends nd fam come to me............. im great full for all my family an friends, be safe and have a happy new year fam!
> 2011 is gonna be a good year!................. year long build off, with plaques at the end!more info when i sober up (and this message took me 20 min. to type lol) have a good one fellas!
> *


ORALE...
FIRST OF ALL HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL MY DYNASTY PEEPS, HOPE EVERYONE IS WELL AND NOT TOO HUNGOVER OR IN JAIL 
:barf: :barf: :barf: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
HELL YEAH PRES. GIVE US THE DETAILS AND MAYBE WE CAN ALSO DO OTHER BUILD-OFFS LIKE BACK IN THE DAY.....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 1 2011, 03:01 PM~19474763
> *Trend  85  sent  me  a  link  to  this  a few  months  back !  When  i  pmed  on the  LTD    he  has  a  4dr  also  but    when  asked on  price  he  said  $175.00  on the  LTDS  and  he  also  offers  a  80's  Coradoba !
> But  if  you  go  to  Blue  oval  ResinWorks  he  offers  an  LTD  4dr  for  $100.00 but  a  diffent  year  then  whats  piced  here  i think is  a  78 !
> *


thanx for the info bro.

That dude is nuts !

Some of these peolps need to realize that if they make the price right
they will sell more product !

yeah he made the master, so what. why make a master and it not sell that great.

When I get this Lincoln finished, it'll be no more than a fair priced Modelhaus kit.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

She's not having a good New Years ..............











She'll never know who the daddy is ........... :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 1 2011, 07:38 PM~19476273
> *thanx for the info bro.
> 
> That dude is nuts !
> 
> Some of these peolps need to realize that if they make the price right
> they will sell more product !
> 
> yeah he made the master, so what. why make a master and it not sell that great.
> 
> When I get this Lincoln finished, it'll be no more than a fair priced Modelhaus kit.
> *


i allready put my order in at teledo for one..


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 1 2011, 09:49 AM~19473622
> *These were taken from another web site . I wish the guy stated where in the heck he got them from !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy made this one from scratch ! Looks O.K. enough for a start of something
> lowrider style ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: i want one of each :biggrin:

but probably wont get one at those prices that mini said dude wants


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 1 2011, 05:38 PM~19476273
> *thanx for the info bro.
> 
> That dude is nuts !
> 
> Some of these peolps need to realize that if they make the price right
> they will sell more product !
> 
> yeah he made the master, so what. why make a master and it not sell that great.
> 
> When I get this Lincoln finished, it'll be no more than a fair priced Modelhaus kit.
> *


hes gonna burn out like showtime resins guarantee that


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 1 2011, 06:47 PM~19476335
> *She's not having a good New Years ..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She'll never know who the daddy is ...........  :biggrin:
> *


lol i was at ^that party^ last night  (hope that baby aint mine) lol


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

got the 66 photo etch parts on an 2nd coat of clear...gotta let that dry a few days . alil dust to sand out not to bad mybe more coat of clear?? not sure..if not its time to polish an finish this thing. :cheesy:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 1 2011, 01:01 PM~19474763
> *Trend  85  sent  me  a  link  to  this  a few  months  back !  When  i  pmed  on the  LTD    he  has  a  4dr  also  but    when  asked on  price  he  said  $175.00  on the  LTDS  and  he  also  offers  a  80's  Coradoba !
> But  if  you  go  to  Blue  oval  ResinWorks  he  offers  an  LTD  4dr  for  $100.00 but  a  diffent  year  then  whats  piced  here  i think is  a  78 !
> *


looks like a sick ass cast!!! but for that coin?! :uh: yah fuckin right!! and for me, its just a ford anyway!!! :biggrin:


----------



## twin60

HOW TO put HYDRAULICS im a model car CUZ I GOT A 1958 CHEVY 1962 CHEVY 1964 TO PUT HYDRAULICS iN


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by twin60_@Jan 2 2011, 12:55 AM~19479495
> *HOW TO put HYDRAULICS im a model car CUZ I GOT A 1958 CHEVY 1962 CHEVY 1964 TO PUT HYDRAULICS iN
> *


man there is a place to ask this question, so GO FIND IT.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 1 2011, 08:11 PM~19476489
> *i allready put my order in at teledo for one..
> *


Let me know what that resin looks like bro when you get yours.

That Thunderbird is what I need .


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 2 2011, 10:20 AM~19480451
> *Let me know what that resin looks like bro when you get yours.
> 
> That Thunderbird is what I need .
> *


LO... IM TALKING BOUT THE ONE YOU GOT IN THE MAKEIN


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 2 2011, 10:28 AM~19480478
> *LO... IM TALKING BOUT THE ONE YOU GOT IN THE MAKEIN
> *



:0 ............ :biggrin: ...........


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 1 2011, 01:01 PM~19474763
> *Trend  85  sent  me  a  link  to  this  a few  months  back !  When  i  pmed  on the  LTD    he  has  a  4dr  also  but    when  asked on  price  he  said  $175.00  on the  LTDS  and  he  also  offers  a  80's  Coradoba !
> But  if  you  go  to  Blue  oval  ResinWorks  he  offers  an  LTD  4dr  for  $100.00 but  a  diffent  year  then  whats  piced  here  i think is  a  78 !
> *


you sure thats Blue ovals work ive seen their stuff first hand and its lower than flintstone quality


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 2 2011, 01:51 PM~19481505
> *you sure thats Blue ovals work ive seen their stuff first hand and its lower than flintstone quality
> *



Not the 2dr ! It was by some one else but Blue oval is doing the 4dr 78 !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 3 2011, 01:18 AM~19487866
> *Not  the  2dr  !  It  was  by  some  one  else  but  Blue  oval  is  doing the  4dr 78  !
> *


where can you find these mini??


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2011, 11:18 PM~19487866
> *Not  the  2dr  !  It  was  by  some  one  else  but  Blue  oval  is  doing the  4dr 78  !
> *


i was gonna say that 2 door is too clean to be from blue oval


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 2 2011, 01:51 PM~19481505
> *you sure thats Blue ovals work ive seen their stuff first hand and its lower than flintstone quality
> *



http://blue-oval-resinworks.com/yahoo_site...23710_large.jpg

Yea your right but if it was cheaper it would be a useable start to do a 2dr !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 3 2011, 01:22 AM~19487897
> *http://blue-oval-resinworks.com/yahoo_site...23710_large.jpg
> 
> Yea    your  right    but    if  it  was  cheaper    it  would  be  a  useable  start  to  do  a  2dr !
> *


 :0 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nosad: that ride looks like shit!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 3 2011, 01:24 AM~19487910
> *:0  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :nosad: that ride looks like shit!
> *



looks like Revell needs to step up their game and get busy !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 3 2011, 05:14 PM~19491370
> *looks like Revell needs to step up their game and get busy !
> *





i dont see that happening anytime ever lol


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 1 2011, 08:49 AM~19473622
> *These were taken from another web site . I wish the guy stated where in the heck he got them from !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy made this one from scratch ! Looks O.K. enough for a start of something
> lowrider style ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 3 2011, 06:30 PM~19492416
> *i dont see that happening anytime ever lol
> *





you and me both ! :angry: :angry: ..............


----------



## regalistic




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 4 2011, 10:56 AM~19499115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice love that color too.. :thumbsup: is it testors one coat inka gold?


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 4 2011, 12:02 PM~19499157
> *very nice love that color too.. :thumbsup: is it testors one coat inka gold?
> *


no... its a silver lacq. base with gold flake nail polish, fellowed by turn signal amber mixed with clear :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 4 2011, 10:56 AM~19499115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: Homie , that Caddy is BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! .......... :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 4 2011, 11:56 AM~19499115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 4 2011, 10:56 AM~19499115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is truly amazing coming from its origins


----------



## regalistic

thanks fam..... i finished a rat rod last night too. pics to come


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 4 2011, 11:56 AM~19499115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




thats too sick E :0 love the color combo!


----------



## [email protected]

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members:* Trendsetta 68*



:biggrin: wud up foo :biggrin: 
:wave:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Wud up homie ! :biggrin: 






Got it 90% decaled today ................ got to add some fill ins here and there .....

It'll dry overnight then I'ma hit it with some Clear tinted with HOK Kandy
Oriental blue, just to give the decals and body a more blended look .

If everything goes right tomorrow it should be ready to sale this 
Saturday night or Sunday or at the latest Monday :dunno:.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE...
WOW :wow: :wow: :wow: THAT CADDY IS FN SICK REGALISTIC, I NEED TO GET ME ONE OF THOSE.....

ALSO WOW :wow: :wow: :wow: ON YOUR CADDY TRENDSETTA 68 YOUR DECAL WORK IS OFF THE HOOK.....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 4 2011, 08:50 PM~19503220
> *Wud up homie !  :biggrin:
> Got it 90% decaled today ................ got to add some fill ins here and there .....
> 
> It'll dry overnight then I'ma hit it with some Clear tinted with HOK Kandy
> Oriental blue, just to give the decals and body a more blended look .
> 
> If everything goes right tomorrow it should be ready to sale this
> Saturday night or Sunday or at the latest Monday :dunno:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:run: :wow:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 4 2011, 05:50 PM~19503220
> *Wud up homie !  :biggrin:
> Got it 90% decaled today ................ got to add some fill ins here and there .....
> 
> It'll dry overnight then I'ma hit it with some Clear tinted with HOK Kandy
> Oriental blue, just to give the decals and body a more blended look .
> 
> If everything goes right tomorrow it should be ready to sale this
> Saturday night or Sunday or at the latest Monday :dunno:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daaammmmmmmmmmmm :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 4 2011, 07:50 PM~19503220
> *Wud up homie !  :biggrin:
> Got it 90% decaled today ................ got to add some fill ins here and there .....
> 
> It'll dry overnight then I'ma hit it with some Clear tinted with HOK Kandy
> Oriental blue, just to give the decals and body a more blended look .
> 
> If everything goes right tomorrow it should be ready to sale this
> Saturday night or Sunday or at the latest Monday :dunno:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :rimshot: :drama: :yes:


----------



## envious

i was bored.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by envious_@Jan 4 2011, 07:43 PM~19504619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was bored.
> *


 :0 scratch built?! looks right at home in the garage!!


----------



## envious

thanks, yes it is scratch built.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by envious_@Jan 4 2011, 09:43 PM~19504619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was bored.
> *


thats cool great job.


----------



## hocknberry

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: hocknberry, slash, Scur-rape-init, ARMANDO FLORES
look whos checkin dynasty?! :0 :biggrin: whats up MANDO?!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

just made these what ya think? there adjustable. take it easy on me these are the first adjustble's i ever made...:happysad: went to the hobby store today an got a bunch of goodies..all comments welcome good or bad. if you see something that could use improving or diffeent way to make these let me now.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 5 2011, 12:07 AM~19505716
> *just made these what ya think? there adjustable. take it easy on me these are the first adjustble's i ever made...:happysad: went to the hobby store today an got a bunch of goodies..all comments welcome good or bad. if you see something that could use improving or  diffeent way to make these let me now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: Nice work.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah those have badass written all over em Jeral.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 5 2011, 12:07 AM~19505716
> *just made these what ya think? there adjustable. take it easy on me these are the first adjustble's i ever made...:happysad: went to the hobby store today an got a bunch of goodies..all comments welcome good or bad. if you see something that could use improving or  diffeent way to make these let me now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I think these look really good bro but maybe put a couple less coils and space them out. Other than that they look great.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 4 2011, 11:46 PM~19506379
> *I think these look really good bro but maybe put a couple less coils and space them out. Other than that they look great.
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: ill do that on the next set..thanks..
i will use all idea's untill get a good cylinder!!!!


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 4 2011, 07:50 PM~19503220
> *Wud up homie !  :biggrin:
> Got it 90% decaled today ................ got to add some fill ins here and there .....
> 
> It'll dry overnight then I'ma hit it with some Clear tinted with HOK Kandy
> Oriental blue, just to give the decals and body a more blended look .
> 
> If everything goes right tomorrow it should be ready to sale this
> Saturday night or Sunday or at the latest Monday :dunno:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


auction style or first come first serve?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 4 2011, 10:07 PM~19505716
> *just made these what ya think? there adjustable. take it easy on me these are the first adjustble's i ever made...:happysad: went to the hobby store today an got a bunch of goodies..all comments welcome good or bad. if you see something that could use improving or  diffeent way to make these let me now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Jan 4 2011, 11:07 PM~19505716-->
> 
> 
> 
> just made these what ya think? there adjustable. take it easy on me these are the first adjustble's i ever made...:happysad: went to the hobby store today an got a bunch of goodies..all comments welcome good or bad. if you see something that could use improving or  diffeent way to make these let me now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice bro ! I've been wantin to do some like that, great job !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-caprice on dz_@Jan 5 2011, 12:45 AM~19507112
> *auction style or first come first serve?
> *


I'm lookin' for offers through the PM system.

Best offers takes it.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Jan 4 2011, 09:22 PM~19503577
> *ORALE...
> WOW :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  THAT CADDY IS FN SICK REGALISTIC, I NEED TO GET ME ONE OF THOSE.....
> 
> ALSO WOW :wow:  :wow:  :wow: ON YOUR CADDY TRENDSETTA 68 YOUR DECAL WORK IS OFF THE HOOK.....
> *


Thanks Bro......


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good guys


----------



## crenshaw magraw

nice


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 4 2011, 05:50 PM~19503220
> *Wud up homie !  :biggrin:
> Got it 90% decaled today ................ got to add some fill ins here and there .....
> 
> It'll dry overnight then I'ma hit it with some Clear tinted with HOK Kandy
> Oriental blue, just to give the decals and body a more blended look .
> 
> If everything goes right tomorrow it should be ready to sale this
> Saturday night or Sunday or at the latest Monday :dunno:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Jan 5 2011, 07:52 PM~19513809
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanx bro !


----------



## Moze

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Jan 4 2011, 09:07 PM~19505716-->
> 
> 
> 
> just made these what ya think? there adjustable. take it easy on me these are the first adjustble's i ever made...:happysad: went to the hobby store today an got a bunch of goodies..all comments welcome good or bad. if you see something that could use improving or  diffeent way to make these let me now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lookin good, I agree with D.L.O, maybe a few less turns on the coils but other than that :thumbsup:
> 
> Trend that Caddy is beyond sick! Clean work like always :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-envious_@Jan 4 2011, 07:43 PM~19504619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was bored.
> *


Thats just awesome, makes me want to do a dio. Keep up the good work guys


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> Lookin good, I agree with D.L.O, maybe a few less turns on the coils but other than that :thumbsup:
> 
> WHAT UP MOZE :wave: THESE COILS I GOT SUCK! :angry: WHAT SOULD I USE?


----------



## Moze

> Lookin good, I agree with D.L.O, maybe a few less turns on the coils but other than that :thumbsup:
> 
> WHAT UP MOZE :wave: THESE COILS I GOT SUCK! :angry: WHAT SOULD I USE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try the little springs from ball point pens, they look pretty good and are easy to cut down
Click to expand...


----------



## chris mineer

what up fam? ive not been on much case ive been playin with my new 1:1 toy..it has a ss monte motor 305 with 350 heads,small cam,header an a few other goodes..verry fun to drive..




























this is waht i was workin on thanks to 716..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 6 2011, 02:31 AM~19518408
> *what up fam? ive not been on much case ive been playin with my new 1:1 toy..it has a ss monte motor 305 with 350 heads,small cam,header an a few other goodes..verry fun to drive..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is waht i was workin on thanks to 716..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE BLAZE :cheesy: THAT HAS GOT TO BE FAST AS HELL :sprint: 
S-10 PICK-UP IS LOOKING GREAT!! :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 6 2011, 02:35 AM~19518441
> *NICE BLAZE  :cheesy: THAT HAS GOT TO BE FAST AS HELL :sprint:
> S-10 PICK-UP IS LOOKING GREAT!! :0  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: :wow: :wow: ......................

I gotta paint one like this !!!!!!!!











This '65 is BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 6 2011, 10:08 AM~19519473
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  ......................
> 
> I gotta paint one like this !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This '65 is BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *



Yea that is a bad ass car! It looks like it was painted by the same guy who painted this one.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> :wow: :wow: :wow: ......................
> 
> I gotta paint one like this !!!!!!!!
> i thuoght they looked the same but side by side
> the colors are way off..lol...verts lika candy tangerine an an mine is just plain ol crome yellow!! :happysad:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> :wow: :wow: :wow: ......................
> 
> I gotta paint one like this !!!!!!!!
> i thuoght they looked the same but side by side
> the colors are way off..lol...verts lika candy tangerine an an mine is just plain ol crome yellow!! :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah when I saw that '65 Impala this morning , I thought of that wagon build you were doing for the build off.
> 
> I gotta do that leafing to the '65 drop too, it looks killa ! As a matter of fact I still
> have a '65 drop in my stash ...............
Click to expand...


----------



## machio

That's going to look sick..


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 6 2011, 03:08 PM~19519473
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  ......................
> 
> I gotta paint one like this !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This '65 is BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


 :wow:  :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic

my pics over in my thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris mineer

thanks guys..

big T that caddy is sic..

E rat rod looks good


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

what wheels do you think... 1-2or 3..lol..wow just noticed the 396 i crooked ok got that fixed allready while i still could ..an blew that fuzz off the fender too! :angry:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 7 2011, 11:47 PM~19536835
> *what wheels do you think... 1-2or 3..lol..wow just noticed the 396 i crooked ok got that fie allready  ..an blew that fuzz off too! :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


3 for sure


----------



## chevyguy97

i would say 3 looks the best.


----------



## chevyguy97

ya'll hope over and vote for model of the month.
http://www.lowdowncreations.proboards.com/...ead=1182&page=1


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 8 2011, 01:47 AM~19536835
> *what wheels do you think... 1-2or 3..lol..wow just noticed the 396 i crooked ok got that fixed allready while i still could ..an blew that fuzz off the fender too! :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






number 3 for sure


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 8 2011, 08:50 AM~19538441
> *ya'll hope over and vote for model of the month.
> http://www.lowdowncreations.proboards.com/...ead=1182&page=1
> *


done.. :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 8 2011, 12:47 AM~19536835
> *what wheels do you think... 1-2or 3..lol..wow just noticed the 396 i crooked ok got that fixed allready while i still could ..an blew that fuzz off the fender too! :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


#3 , but if some real lookin' true rays were availible, 
that clean Glasshouse would deserve 'em ! .....


----------



## EVIL C

Number 2


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

yellow 66 wagon is almost done.. :cheesy: paint is comming out slick as hell...just have to polish with 12,000 an its time to build.. :biggrin: might have it done tonight!! hno: :run: :drama:


----------



## 06150xlt

:wave:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 8 2011, 08:34 PM~19542673
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THEM CAPS ARE BAD ASS :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 8 2011, 01:45 PM~19540000
> *yellow 66 wagon is almost done.. :cheesy:  paint is comming out slick as hell...just have to polish with 12,000 an its time to build.. :biggrin: might have it done tonight!! hno:  :run:  :drama:
> *



:thumbsup: .....................


----------



## Damaged

:wave:

Impalamino getting prep'd for paint, hope to represent with a new finished build soon.



















uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: :wow: :wow: ... oh my goodness I just blew one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
beautiful '64 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

That's inspiration !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 9 2011, 07:15 PM~19547280
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  ... oh my goodness I just blew one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> beautiful '64 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That's inspiration !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


FREAKING SICK I LIKE THIS 64


----------



## Moze

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt+Jan 8 2011, 06:34 PM~19542673-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Damaged_@Jan 9 2011, 11:14 AM~19547268
> *:wave:
> 
> Impalamino getting prep'd for paint, hope to represent with a new finished build soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> *


Impalamino is looking clean. Really nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 9 2011, 08:15 PM~19547280
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  ... oh my goodness I just blew one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LMAO!!!!!!!!this had me laughing out loud for real!


----------



## jt2020

I have finally got around to getting back on Photobucket. 

So here is some of my work from last year and some work from this year.


----------



## jt2020

Here is some more finished builds.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jt2020+Jan 9 2011, 04:16 PM~19548497-->
> 
> 
> 
> I have finally got around to getting back on Photobucket.
> 
> So here is some of my work from last year and some work from this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jt2020_@Jan 9 2011, 04:23 PM~19548524
> *Here is some more finished builds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That Vette is lookin' CLEAN ! 

Your line up is lookin' good to bro !


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 8 2011, 07:34 PM~19542673
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: sick as fuck


----------



## chevyguy97

man that green vette is bad ass, i love that color. is that a lamborghini color???


----------



## Damaged

> _Originally posted by jt2020+Jan 10 2011, 07:16 AM~19548497-->
> 
> 
> 
> I have finally got around to getting back on Photobucket.
> 
> So here is some of my work from last year and some work from this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jt2020_@Jan 10 2011, 07:23 AM~19548524
> *Here is some more finished builds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work on these builds bro, clean as
:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 9 2011, 08:15 PM~19550986
> *man that green vette is bad ass, i love that color. is that a lamborghini color???
> *


x2!! nice color on the vette!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

:0 :wow:
almost got the 66 impala wagon done made a few last min.. changes :uh:


----------



## mo customs

Saw it at sema this year and it's bad ass in person


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

99% done ill finish it up tomorrow but here it is. got side pillers to add in touch up the trim on the tail lights :angry: an adjust the body so the interior bucket is not over the doors. :happysad: oh an door handles..  more pics in my build thread.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

wow, : now thats one clean wagon homie great job!! :wow: :0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jan 11 2011, 01:57 AM~19563347
> *wow, : now thats one clean wagon homie great job!!  :wow:  :0
> *


thanks man. like i said i still got some things i need to finish.. :happysad: more pics in my build thread :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

that came out real clean J! sick work brother!






and this is to all................... i wanna run a year long build off with a couple different categories............. you would have all year to build for each category, and come the end of the year, i would run a poll for each category and the winner would get a nice wall plaque :0 


but i wanna know what you guys wanna see built?


1. best lowrider of the year (for the club)
2.best truck (any style) (lifted, lowered..... doesn't matter) 
3.best bike (chopper,crotch rocket........... doesnt matter)
4.best hot rod /muscle car
5.
need some feed back fellas!

post up what you would wanna see, and hock an i will toss around some ideas and get this goin for you guys  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

maybe lowrod :dunno:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Jan 11 2011, 09:14 AM~19564349
> *maybe lowrod  :dunno:
> *




thats an ideah  


anyone else? i dont wanna go crazy with the plaques just yet (until i see how this pans out and how well everyone takes part in it) but i was looking for maybe 5-6 plaques for 5-6 categories  just for this year, and if it takes off and does well, next year we will have a couple more added!

anyone wanna do a theme? 

best 50's? best 60's? best tri 5? best modern (low rod included )?


i wanna have this set in stone soon, so i can get homie crackin on the plaques....... and 11 months is plenty of time to get things done.................. FOR ALL OF US  

this is an opportunity for all of us to come together and use the element of competition to better ourselves and have fun doin it  so lets put our heads together fellas


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Muscle cars? :biggrin:


----------



## Damaged

Sounds good Jeff. Im always willing to participate in a build-off,as long as everyone participates and push each other to get builds done.

my suggestion.
RM Chopper (bet ya knew id say that)

Whatever is decided count me in.:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 11 2011, 10:02 AM~19564515
> *Muscle cars?  :biggrin:
> *




as a theme?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jan 11 2011, 10:10 AM~19564548
> *Sounds good Jeff. Im always willing to participate in a build-off,as long as everyone participates and push each other to get builds done.
> 
> my suggestion.
> RM Chopper (bet ya knew id say that)
> 
> Whatever is decided count me in.:thumbsup:
> *




we could do best bike................ doesnt matter what kind, as long as it a bike


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 11 2011, 10:21 AM~19564596
> *as a theme?
> *


In general.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 11 2011, 10:23 AM~19564602
> *In general.
> *



that would fit into best 50's,60's an 70's as a theme  

im tryin to leave the list more show like (as if you went to a show and had to place your rides in a category, apposed to just limiting everyone to build just one specific ya know.

fitting it into a category will leave the option open for them to build one or not ya know........... i dont wanna tell everyone what to build, i want them to build what they want and have fun with it and at the end of the year.......... it might pay off


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Bad ass idea El Jeffe! I know Im not a member of the D crew but may I suggest maybe some sort of sport catagory? Like offroad racing, or drag, or things of that nature?

Also, your grille went out in the mail today brother!  Keep an eye out.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 11 2011, 09:37 AM~19564656
> *Bad ass idea El Jeffe!  I know Im not a member of the D crew but may I suggest maybe some sort of sport catagory? Like offroad racing, or drag, or things of that nature?
> 
> Also, your grille went out in the mail today brother!  Keep an eye out.
> *


rat rod/hot rod /muscle car/ anything stock built/ do we have to build one of each for the year or acan we pick an 2-3- 4 or 5 categories to build ??
an shit how many grills you need.. :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 10 2011, 11:00 PM~19563370
> *thanks man. like i said i still got some things i need to finish.. :happysad: more pics in my build thread :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean wagon Jeral!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 11 2011, 11:54 AM~19565084
> *rat rod/hot rod /muscle  car/ anything stock built/ do we have to build one of each for the year or acan we pick an 2-3- 4 or 5  categories to build ??
> an shit how many grills you need.. :biggrin:
> *




nah you dont have to build for all categories but i wouldnt mind seeing you guys try  

the point is to keep us building and competing with each other, push to do better!


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 11 2011, 02:29 PM~19566167
> *nah you dont have to build for all categories but i wouldnt mind seeing you guys try
> 
> the point is to keep us building and competing with each other, push to do better!
> *


 :thumbsup: ............just dont do a best paint catigory..... we already no where that award would go :roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 11 2011, 01:29 PM~19566167
> *nah you dont have to build for all categories but i wouldnt mind seeing you guys try
> 
> the point is to keep us building and competing with each other, push to do better!
> *


i hear ya bro... whatever you an hock decide on ya know im in.. i like build off's cause i put more detail into the build..as if i was just building for myself there wouldnt be as much!!


----------



## [email protected]

ill go one more category with a a theme as well................... so two more plaques left, what do you guys wanna build?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 11 2011, 01:33 PM~19566188
> *ill go one more category with a a theme as well................... so two more plaques left, what do you guys wanna build?
> *


what are all the categorys we have so far?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 11 2011, 02:39 PM~19566230
> *what are all the categorys we have so far?
> *




1. best lowrider of the year (for the club)
2.best truck (any style) (lifted, lowered..... doesn't matter)
3.best bike (chopper,crotch rocket........... doesnt matter)
4.best hot rod /muscle car
5.
need some feed back fellas!


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 11 2011, 02:57 PM~19566401
> *1. best lowrider of the year (for the club)
> 2.best truck (any style) (lifted, lowered..... doesn't matter)
> 3.best bike (chopper,crotch rocket........... doesnt matter)
> 4.best hot rod /muscle car
> 5.
> need some feed back fellas!
> *


what about a build of the year.
or a tuner or pre 50's


----------



## SlammdSonoma

just to throw one in there..maybe best scratchbuilt part..or parts used on certain vehicles...? just a thought.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE...
THESE BUILD-OFF IDEAS ARE GONNA BE SWEET, MAYBE I CAN FINISH ONE THIS TIME. :uh: :uh: :dunno: :dunno: 
HOW ABOUT A JUNK CAR BUILD? LIKE SOMETHING YOU WOULD SEE ALL RUSTED UP IN SOMEONES BACKYARD.....
I KNOW I'VE SEEN SOME PEEPS AROUND HERE DOIN THEM FOR THEIR DIORAMAS, ALSO THATS SOMETHING THAT I'VE ALWAYS WANTED TO TRY MY HAND AT.....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 11 2011, 03:27 PM~19566591
> *just to throw one in there..maybe best scratchbuilt part..or parts used on certain vehicles...?  just a thought.
> *




nah, thats how shit doesnt get done.............. but thanks for the reply tho


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 11 2011, 03:06 PM~19566470
> *what about a build of the year.
> or a tuner or pre 50's
> *




we can do a tuner class

and pre 50's would fit into hot rod, musclecar class


----------



## [email protected]

1. best lowrider of the year (for the club)
2.best truck (any style) (lifted, lowered..... doesn't matter)
3.best bike (chopper,crotch rocket........... doesnt matter)
4.best hot rod /muscle car
5.best tuner


----------



## Trendsetta 68

1. best lowrider of the year (for the club)
2.best truck (any style) (lifted, lowered..... doesn't matter)
3.best bike (chopper,crotch rocket........... doesnt matter)
4.best hot rod /muscle car






Wow, this is a great club idea !

Good deal prez !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



5. best engine ? :dunno:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 11 2011, 05:08 PM~19567342
> *1. best lowrider of the year (for the club)
> 2.best truck (any style) (lifted, lowered..... doesn't matter)
> 3.best bike (chopper,crotch rocket........... doesnt matter)
> 4.best hot rod /muscle car
> Wow, this is a great club idea !
> 
> Good deal prez !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 5. best engine ? :dunno:
> 
> *




we could do best engine  

1. best lowrider of the year (for the club)
2.best truck (any style) (lifted, lowered..... doesn't matter)
3.best bike (chopper,crotch rocket........... doesnt matter)
4.best hot rod /muscle car
5.best tuner
6.best engine  

anyone else?............... we are gettin close to a good number of plaques maybe one or two more?


----------



## [email protected]

and like i said fellas............ we dont have to build for every category but i would love to see most of us tackle one of ever thing on the list  no sense in having a plaque for a category and only one person builds for it and takes the plaque  the point is to test each other in each class


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 11 2011, 04:29 PM~19567501
> *and like i said fellas............ we dont have to build for every category but i would love to see most of us tackle one of ever thing on the list   no sense in having a plaque for a category and only one person builds for it and takes the plaque   the point is to test each other in each class
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Jan 11 2011, 12:29 PM~19566609
> *ORALE...
> THESE BUILD-OFF IDEAS ARE GONNA BE SWEET, MAYBE I CAN FINISH ONE THIS TIME. :uh:  :uh:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> HOW ABOUT A JUNK CAR BUILD? LIKE SOMETHING YOU WOULD SEE ALL RUSTED UP IN SOMEONES BACKYARD.....
> I KNOW I'VE SEEN SOME PEEPS AROUND HERE DOIN THEM FOR THEIR DIORAMAS, ALSO THATS SOMETHING THAT I'VE ALWAYS WANTED TO TRY MY HAND AT.....
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Jan 11 2011, 05:45 PM~19567653




not this year bro, maybe next?  

this can go on forever lol................. i wanna have it set up like a model car show at the end of the year  

junk yards and weathered rides would be a good theme for one of these next couple we put on tho


----------



## Damaged

Start and finish dates's ?

New builds and not previously started ?

Pics of planned projects for each catergory ?

Progress pics ?

Will there be a seperate topic thread for this build-off ?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jan 11 2011, 07:55 PM~19568792
> *Start and finish dates's ?
> 
> New builds and not previously started ?
> 
> Pics of planned projects for each catergory ?
> 
> Progress pics ?
> 
> Will there be a seperate topic thread for this build-off ?
> *




starts soon, and ends jan 1st 2012  then ill run all the polls for each category and have them judged by layitlow  

and if you have old projects that fit the categories by all means......... get them goin


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jan 11 2011, 07:55 PM~19568792
> *Start and finish dates's ?
> 
> New builds and not previously started ?
> 
> Pics of planned projects for each category ?
> 
> Progress pics ?
> 
> Will there be a seperate topic thread for this build-off ?
> *




no extra threads, just build your builds and post pics here and yoru build threads like you would any other time  

come the end of the year, ill have you post new pics for the poll  


just build like you normally would........... just if you wanna take part in a category? then build for that category


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 11 2011, 02:24 PM~19567450
> *we could do best engine
> 
> 1. best lowrider of the year (for the club)
> 2.best truck (any style) (lifted, lowered..... doesn't matter)
> 3.best bike (chopper,crotch rocket........... doesnt matter)
> 4.best hot rod /muscle car
> 5.best tuner
> 6.best engine
> 
> anyone else?............... we are gettin close to a good number of plaques maybe one or two more?
> *


woo, i got a late start on this one! so if we go best engine, it would only fit if we go with 
7.best paint
8. best undercarriage
9. best interior
:dunno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 11 2011, 08:36 PM~19569665
> *woo, i got a late start on this one! so if we go best engine, it would only fit if we go with
> 7.best paint
> 8. best undercarriage
> 9. best interior
> :dunno:
> *


also would it be best built engine or best engine/ compartment?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 11 2011, 09:36 PM~19569665
> *woo, i got a late start on this one! so if we go best engine, it would only fit if we go with
> 7.best paint
> 8. best undercarriage
> 9. best interior
> :dunno:
> *




you forkin up loot for plaques? lol................. i wanted to keep it to a min. of 5-6 plaques for this one, its the first one and i wanna see how it turns out  



next year we can do all that if you guys want


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 11 2011, 09:39 PM~19569690
> *also would it be best built engine  or best engine/ compartment?
> *




either or, it doesnt matter, if you wanna build a motor as a model itself? then be my guest............. if its in build model, post it up and use it for the category


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 11 2011, 06:43 PM~19569732
> *you forkin up loot for plaques? lol................. i wanted to keep it to a min. of 5-6 plaques for this one, its the first one and i wanna see how it turns out
> next year we can do all that if you guys want
> *


yah i hear yah there jeff, i was just sayin...if you best engine, it would only fit if the others were in like a car show catagory?! so we cuttin it off at the 5 you got on the list?!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 11 2011, 10:09 PM~19569998
> *yah i hear yah there jeff, i was just sayin...if you best engine, it would only fit if the others were in like a car show catagory?! so we cuttin it off at the 5 you got on the list?!
> *




ide do 5-6 with a theme category too  so 7 total for now


----------



## chris mineer

what up fam.. i did a little casting last night..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 11 2011, 10:19 PM~19570114
> *what up fam.. i did a little casting last night..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




them black dually wheels are sick, and i need a set of them tuner wheels in the top left..................... hit me up with what you want for a set each


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 11 2011, 07:15 PM~19570071
> *ide do 5-6 with a theme category too   so 7 total for now
> *


so 5 being engine? whats 6 and then 7 for the theme?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 11 2011, 10:24 PM~19570178
> *so 5 being engine? whats 6 and then 7 for the theme?
> *




still tryin to figure that out!


----------



## [email protected]

1. best lowrider of the year (for the club)
2.best truck (any style) (lifted, lowered..... doesn't matter)
3.best bike (chopper,crotch rocket........... doesnt matter)
4.best hot rod /muscle car
5.best tuner
6.best engine


----------



## [email protected]

need a theme and we should be good!


----------



## rollindeep408

:nicoderm:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 11 2011, 10:32 PM~19570276
> *:nicoderm:
> *




:h5:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 11 2011, 07:27 PM~19570223
> *need a theme and we should be good!
> *


any ideas for a theme guys?! :dunno:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 11 2011, 10:50 PM~19570479
> *any ideas for a theme guys?!  :dunno:
> *


DYNASTY


----------



## [email protected]

theme ideas

the year you were born?

at the drag strip? 

summer days.............. top down?

junk yard dog................... weathered and beatin ?


any other ideas?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

"My first love."
The first car you had.

"Its my Birthday"
Cars in the year you were born.

"Dont throw Stones"
Glasshouse!


----------



## [email protected]

alright we have three cats that like the theme of the year you were born :biggrin: 


and dont forget, just because we dont use a certin theme, we can always run it up in the following years  


i like the ''dont throw stones'' too :0 




i wanna have the list ready to go in the next week or two, so we dont short ourselves on time to build what we wanna build  

so right now the theme is looking like ''the year you were born'' ?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

not to change the subject but i forgot to say i got my x-change in today :cheesy: :biggrin: $30 gift cad for HOBBY TOWN USA.. the only prob...now is i have to wait for them to re-open.. :happysad: they had a prob..with there lease an clean'd out the shop!!  no biggie i hope they open soon..im ready to go shopping...lol...thank you very much greatly appreciated .


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 11 2011, 10:57 PM~19571281
> *"My first love."
> The first car you had.
> 
> "Its my Birthday"
> Cars in the year you were born.
> 
> "Dont throw Stones"
> Glasshouse!
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jan 12 2011, 05:51 PM~19577285
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thats great what in the hell do they have for 79. :uh: ...lol...ill do the camaro.. :cheesy: na just palyin but that is a good idea thuogh..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 12 2011, 07:16 PM~19577454
> *thats great what in the hell do they have for 79. :uh: ...lol...ill do the camaro.. :cheesy:  na just palyin  but that is a good idea thuogh..
> *




79 monte carlo
79 chevette
79 el camino
79 ford truck (big loot tho)

thats all i can think of for 79  



i was born in 78........... so you know a Monte is coming lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 12 2011, 06:20 PM~19577484
> *79 monte carlo
> 79 chevette
> 79 el camino
> 79 ford truck (big loot tho)
> 
> thats all i can think of for 79
> i was born in 78........... so you know a Monte is coming lol
> *


'79 promo Caddy ?


----------



## 06150xlt

1980?

Vette
Monte
Bronco
Daytona
...


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 12 2011, 03:20 PM~19577484
> *79 monte carlo
> 79 chevette
> 79 el camino
> 79 ford truck (big loot tho)
> 
> thats all i can think of for 79
> i was born in 78........... so you know a Monte is coming lol
> *


I have a 78 Caddy promo


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 12 2011, 06:20 PM~19577484
> *79 monte carlo
> 79 chevette
> 79 el camino
> 79 ford truck (big loot tho)
> 
> thats all i can think of for 79
> i was born in 78........... so you know a Monte is coming lol
> *


Well I'm in luck on this one, They have all kinds of 
models for the year of *'68 !*

:biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 12 2011, 07:28 PM~19577544
> *I have a 78 Caddy promo
> *


 :0 Me wants. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 12 2011, 06:28 PM~19577544
> *I have a 78 Caddy promo
> *


i just checked ebay an found some good options.. then i checked out the promo's too.. an i seen the all them you listed an a monza .. :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 12 2011, 06:20 PM~19577484
> *79 monte carlo
> 79 chevette
> 79 el camino
> 79 ford truck (big loot tho)
> 
> thats all i can think of for 79
> i was born in 78........... so you know a Monte is coming lol
> *


i will take the elco then...lol..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 12 2011, 07:25 PM~19577523
> *'79 promo Caddy ?
> *




yes sir your right  caddy too


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

WELL I ALREADY HAVE MINE!!! :biggrin: 77 MC!!!


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 11 2011, 08:26 PM~19570203
> *1. best lowrider of the year (for the club)
> 2.best truck (any style) (lifted, lowered..... doesn't matter)
> 3.best bike (chopper,crotch rocket........... doesnt matter)
> 4.best hot rod /muscle car
> 5.best tuner
> 6.best engine
> *


so is this the list of builds we need to finish by the end of the year??? also build somthing from the year you were born too.

count me in, i don't know about building a bike but i do like all of the other stuff on the list.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

i seen one of these on ebay tonight. :0 dude wanted like 50 bucks or something.. :wow: so i decided to make one.... took me about 30 min so far i still got to smooth out the top of the bed rails an do something with the rear pillars.
yeah thats the 66 back there i had to take the body back off..  
btw i had to do the roof this way cause the 64 roof is wider then the 65 elco roof.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

u try the 66 el camino roof?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 12 2011, 11:16 PM~19581615
> *i seen one of these on ebay tonight. :0  dude wanted like 50 bucks or something.. :wow:  so i decided to make one.... took me about 30 min so far i still got to smooth out the top of the bed rails an do something with the rear pillars.
> yeah thats the 66 back there i had to take the body back off..
> btw i had to do the roof this way cause the 64 roof is wider then the 65 elco roof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 13 2011, 12:26 AM~19581782
> *u try the 66 el camino roof?
> *


na..i dont have one.  i was thinking of useing the rear of the 64 roof what ya think??
i got bags of models... some are full kits some have parts missing some are built...i grabbed the shitty 64 that ill never build an a used 65 elco to do this.. i was just playin around waiting for other shit to dry.. but it came out cool. :cheesy: just gotta do something with the rear pillers. thin coat of filler alil sand an it's ready for primer.. :wow:


----------



## COAST2COAST

sick work homie


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Jan 13 2011, 05:44 AM~19583802
> *sick work homie
> *


X 2 ! thats REAL nice bro !!!!!!!


resin ? :dunno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 13 2011, 12:29 PM~19585270
> *X 2 ! thats REAL nice bro !!!!!!!
> resin ? :dunno:
> *


i dont know how to do that stuff :happysad: but would be cool...i would have done the 66 impala if i knew how too!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

here's the 66 all finished up im not putting handles or mirors on it.
i made the windows that took me al day yeasterday. :angry: i must have made 12-15 windows till i was satisfied with them..keept on gettin glue where i didnt want it..


----------



## badgas

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 13 2011, 03:25 PM~19586230
> *here's the 66 all finished up im not putting handles or mirors on it.
> i made the windows that took me al day yeasterday. :angry:  i must have made 12-15 windows till i was satisfied with them..keept on gettin glue where i didnt want it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice dude. :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 13 2011, 03:25 PM~19586230
> *here's the 66 all finished up im not putting handles or mirors on it.
> i made the windows that took me al day yeasterday. :angry:  i must have made 12-15 windows till i was satisfied with them..keept on gettin glue where i didnt want it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad Ass Build bro!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 13 2011, 02:25 PM~19586230
> *here's the 66 all finished up im not putting handles or mirors on it.
> i made the windows that took me al day yeasterday. :angry:  i must have made 12-15 windows till i was satisfied with them..keept on gettin glue where i didnt want it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good but i would put handles on just for the fact it still has the locks...but thats my .02 :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jan 13 2011, 03:19 PM~19586672
> *looks good but i would put handles on just for the fact it still has the locks...but thats my .02 :happysad:
> *


i hate lil shit like that it allways comes off..  but yeah i guess your right ..ill do that.  .but i did have a ford ranger with no handles an just locks . you had to put your key in an turn it like you was unlockin the door but it was really to open it like a handle.. :0 :cheesy: i


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 12 2011, 07:32 PM~19577566
> *Well I'm in luck on this one, They have all kinds of
> models for the year of '68 !
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




:scrutinize: impy :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 13 2011, 03:25 PM~19586230
> *here's the 66 all finished up im not putting handles or mirors on it.
> i made the windows that took me al day yeasterday. :angry:  i must have made 12-15 windows till i was satisfied with them..keept on gettin glue where i didnt want it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





this bitch is too sick! real nice work J


----------



## chevyguy97

well this is what i got so far for the year long build offs, and i also am bidding on a 79 firebird for the year you were born build. as soon as the dually build off is over i am going to start on these. i also have a motor im going to use for the motor build off, it's a pro stock hemi, after i build it im going to put it in the charger.











dang i forgot, i also have a toyota supra to use for the tuner build off too, it's the one from the fast and the furious, so all i need to do is win the firebird, and buy a bike and im set for the year, hell yeah. :biggrin: 
im ready.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 13 2011, 04:48 PM~19587452
> *:scrutinize: impy :biggrin:
> *










.........







.......


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 13 2011, 07:21 PM~19588727
> *well this is what i got so far for the year long build offs, and i also am bidding on a 79 firebird for the year you were born build. as soon as the dually build off is over i am going to start on these. i also have a motor im going to use for the motor build off, it's a pro stock hemi, after i build it im going to put it in the charger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dang i forgot, i also have a toyota supra to use for the tuner build off too, it's the one from the fast and the furious, so all i need to do is win the firebird, and buy a bike and im set for the year, hell yeah. :biggrin:
> im ready.
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 13 2011, 08:21 PM~19588727
> *well this is what i got so far for the year long build offs, and i also am bidding on a 79 firebird for the year you were born build. as soon as the dually build off is over i am going to start on these. i also have a motor im going to use for the motor build off, it's a pro stock hemi, after i build it im going to put it in the charger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dang i forgot, i also have a toyota supra to use for the tuner build off too, it's the one from the fast and the furious, so all i need to do is win the firebird, and buy a bike and im set for the year, hell yeah. :biggrin:
> im ready.
> *





nice line up so far! thats the way to do it too............ line them all up and put in work!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 13 2011, 08:58 PM~19589074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> *





:0 :wow: 


you got one?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 13 2011, 08:32 PM~19589379
> *:0  :wow:
> you got one?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

looks like i need to hunt down something fro '80!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

finally got back on the '66 Imp ..............

Small update ... just got the trunk layout completed .......


























scratchbuilt set-up system and amp with some generic logos (Bangers) to the amp and speakers.

Made a cut away in the floor and put some teal colored plastic over it to house another amp.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 13 2011, 02:52 PM~19587021
> *i hate lil shit like that  it allways comes off..  but yeah i guess your right ..ill  do that.  .but i did have a ford ranger with no handles an just locks . you had to put your key in an turn it like you was unlockin the door but it was really to open it like a handle.. :0  :cheesy:  i
> *


drill lil holes in them and put wire with a dab of glue they wont go anywhere


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 13 2011, 09:51 PM~19590321
> *drill lil holes in them and put wire with a dab of glue they wont go anywhere
> *


 :0 :wow: i love tips :cheesy: 
thanks im for sure gonna do that to evey one i ever put on from now on... :h5: 
nice..i learned something new today!! thanks again.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 13 2011, 09:40 PM~19590172
> *finally got back on the '66 Imp ..............
> 
> Small update ... just got the trunk layout completed .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scratchbuilt set-up system and amp with some generic logos (Bangers) to the amp and speakers.
> 
> Made a cut away in the floor and put some teal colored plastic over it to house another amp.
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: this is the one your gonna sell me right..lol...
sick work man.. sick work... :wow:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 13 2011, 07:37 PM~19590116
> *looks like i need to hunt down something fro '80!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE...
HELL YEAH BRO, LET ME KNOW WHAT YA FIND SO I CAN HOOK IT UP TOO


----------



## DEUCES76

i know someone has a 68 impala resin kit fastback


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 13 2011, 08:40 PM~19590172
> *finally got back on the '66 Imp ..............
> 
> Small update ... just got the trunk layout completed .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scratchbuilt set-up system and amp with some generic logos (Bangers) to the amp and speakers.
> 
> Made a cut away in the floor and put some teal colored plastic over it to house another amp.
> 
> *


DANG THIS ONE IS BADASS TOO.WELL DONE


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 14 2011, 01:53 AM~19593455
> *i know someone has a 68 impala resin kit fastback
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Jan 13 2011, 10:21 PM~19590788-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :wow:  this is the one your gonna sell me right..lol...
> sick work man.. sick work... :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ........... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TINGOS_@Jan 14 2011, 12:38 PM~19595742
> *DANG THIS ONE IS BADASS TOO.WELL DONE
> *


thanx bro !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

lol...i was just kiddin about you selling me the 66 trend but shit by all means if its for sale.. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

dont feel much like building today.. :happysad: 
but i do feel like cuttin up some plastic.. :wow:  :biggrin: 
i just started this far from done but you get the idea..  
sorry coast2coast but this is the reason i got this 60 off ya!!
















anyone looking for murals i got these from afdatx hit him up for soem bizz...


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 13 2011, 09:25 PM~19586230
> *here's the 66 all finished up im not putting handles or mirors on it.
> i made the windows that took me al day yeasterday. :angry:  i must have made 12-15 windows till i was satisfied with them..keept on gettin glue where i didnt want it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Badass work


----------



## COAST2COAST

NO PROBLEM... :thumbsup: SICK WORK IMPALAMINOS LOOKIN GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> dont feel much like building today.. :happysad:
> but i do feel like cuttin up some plastic.. :wow:  :biggrin:
> i just started this far from done but you get the idea..
> sorry coast2coast but this is the reason i got this 60 off ya!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the top left one the one you just started the other day?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 14 2011, 09:22 PM~19599801
> *Is the top left one the one you just started the other day?
> *


YES SIR!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 13 2011, 11:53 PM~19593455
> *i know someone has a 68 impala resin kit fastback
> *


impy fastback is the same roof line as the caprice right?!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 14 2011, 07:23 PM~19599814
> *YES SIR!!
> *


damn jeral!! you went from plastic buyer to plastic killer in no time!! im lovin the impalaminos lately!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

NOOO!
Caprice has that 70 imp lookin roof... fastback is like a fastback stang or a 67 imp...


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Jan 13 2011, 10:02 PM~19592248
> *ORALE...
> HELL YEAH BRO, LET ME KNOW WHAT YA FIND SO I CAN HOOK IT UP TOO
> 
> *


will do bro!! you do the same for me!! make a little list of models as you find em?!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 14 2011, 07:43 PM~19599983
> *NOOO!
> Caprice has that 70 imp lookin roof... fastback is like a fastback stang or a 67 imp...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: yup yur right bro! they called the caprice top on the impala something.....man this 63 hour work week has my mind fried right now! sorry, im a lil beat up right now! LOL :happysad:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

impala custom


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Coming soon to the Dynasty Fam ................*













While I'm waiting on parts for other builds, I'ma start on the *'58.*


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Puttin it DOWN!!! Cant wait Trend!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 14 2011, 08:48 PM~19600036
> *impala custom
> *



:yes: :h5:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 14 2011, 11:39 PM~19600399
> *:yes:  :h5:
> *



Bout time you woke up.... :uh:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 09:39 PM~19600407
> *Bout time you woke up.... :uh:
> *


hahaha i been here :ninja: i been texting jeffe :biggrin: i just got home from my grind peeping out all the :drama:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 14 2011, 08:03 PM~19599626
> *dont feel much like building today.. :happysad:
> but i do feel like cuttin up some plastic.. :wow:  :biggrin:
> i just started this far from done but you get the idea..
> sorry coast2coast but this is the reason i got this 60 off ya!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone looking for murals i got these from afdatx hit him up for soem bizz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 you a monster with the elco's 

ohh btw my stupid ass forgot to send out your chrome batts so its going tommorow along with sumthin else :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 14 2011, 11:44 PM~19600442
> *hahaha i been here  :ninja: i been texting jeffe :biggrin: i just got home from my grind peeping out all the  :drama:
> *



so you were one of the :ninja: today! :wow: :nono: Come out and play! Dont :ninja: it!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 09:47 PM~19600468
> *so you were one of the :ninja: today! :wow: :nono: Come out and play! Dont :ninja: it!!!
> *


i gotta stay low key hahah i try to stay out all the booshit cause i dont have anything nice to say :uh:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> you a monster with the elco's
> lol.. im just choppin up shit haven some fun.. :cheesy:
> 
> what does everyone think about a coni kit on a 60 elco ?? stupid idea??


----------



## rollindeep408

> you a monster with the elco's
> lol.. im just choppin up shit haven some fun.. :cheesy:
> 
> what does everyone think about a coni kit on a 60 elco ?? stupid idea??
> 
> 
> 
> i just dont like the idea of the gate not being able to open unless you mold it shut
> 
> i had a friend with a 59 elco he molded his gate closed and put 59 impala one peace tail lights on it looked sick
Click to expand...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Coming soon to the Dynasty Fam ................*













While I'm waiting on parts for other builds, I'ma start on the *'58.*


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 14 2011, 11:49 PM~19600480
> *i gotta stay low key hahah i try to stay out all the booshit cause i dont have anything nice to say  :uh:
> *



:biggrin: Well I'll be in RSOT if you want to BS. Dont want to jack Dynasty's thread. 

Sorry fellas.


----------



## OFDatTX

quote=716 LAYIN LOW,Jan 14 2011, 09:03 PM~19599626]dont feel much like building today.. :happysad: 
but i do feel like cuttin up some plastic.. :wow:  :biggrin: 
i just started this far from done but you get the idea..  
sorry coast2coast but this is the reason i got this 60 off ya!!
















anyone looking for murals i got these from afdatx hit him up for soem bizz...  

















[/quote]


----------



## grimreaper69

How much for some murals bro?


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 14 2011, 11:14 PM~19600772
> *How much for some murals bro?
> *


pm me homie


----------



## danny chawps

> quote=716 LAYIN LOW,Jan 14 2011, 09:03 PM~19599626]dont feel much like building today.. :happysad:
> but i do feel like cuttin up some plastic.. :wow:  :biggrin:
> i just started this far from done but you get the idea..
> sorry coast2coast but this is the reason i got this 60 off ya!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone looking for murals i got these from afdatx hit him up for soem bizz...


  
[/quote]


aaaaah dam those murals look sweet :cheesy:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 13 2011, 02:25 PM~19586230
> *here's the 66 all finished up im not putting handles or mirors on it.
> i made the windows that took me al day yeasterday. :angry:  i must have made 12-15 windows till i was satisfied with them..keept on gettin glue where i didnt want it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


came out badass bro, just another notch in the Dynasty belt of sick rides


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> came out badass bro, just another notch in the Dynasty belt of sick rides
> thanks man.. :cheesy:
> well i got me some mud today now its time to get to work an finish these projects.. :happysad:


----------



## chevyguy97

man that's some nice work, all that roof work sure makes um look diff.
can't wait to see them all finished. good job, keep up the killer work.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 15 2011, 10:45 PM~19608404
> *man that's some nice work, all that roof work sure makes um look diff.
> can't wait to see them all finished. good job, keep up the killer work.
> *


X2!


----------



## pancho1969

All the builds are lookin good in here fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 15 2011, 10:04 PM~19608559
> *All the builds are lookin good in here fellas :thumbsup:
> *



X-2 FELLAS


----------



## Moze

Damn 716 you been puttin in some seriuos work! Works looking real good.
Trend your 66 is looking damn good! Always really nice and clean work.
Chevyguy Im really diggin your line up for the buld offs, cant wait to see how they turn out!

Heres what Ive been putting almost all my time into lately. Finally got good molds of the wheels, did a mold for the knock offs, and the tires. Also raised the whitewall and the yellow line so its easier to paint. Still trying to get the clean up and the Vougue down but its a start. All I have to really do now is look into chrome :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

[/quote]
:wave: whut up moze ...thanks for the comps bro them wheels are cool..not my style but they look sweet on that caddy..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Jan 16 2011, 01:16 AM~19609693
> *Damn 716 you been puttin in some seriuos work!  Works looking real good.
> Trend your 66 is looking damn good!  Always really nice and clean work.
> Chevyguy Im really diggin your line up for the buld offs, cant wait to see how they turn out!
> 
> Heres what Ive been putting almost all my time into lately.  Finally got good molds of the wheels, did a mold for the knock offs, and the tires.  Also raised the whitewall and the yellow line so its easier to paint.  Still trying to get the clean up and the Vougue down but its a start.  All I have to really do now is look into chrome :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats that Texas style ! You nailed that look perfect 
with that Caddy bro! Keep us posted .............


----------



## Trendsetta 68

This is Missing Links '78 Ford kit .................









This is the '78. I know that Kevin has some kind of link with Art Anderson because he's done a couple other of Art's kits ('67 Chevelle convertible, for one), so I'm assuming that this is probably based on the old All-American Models '78 Ford. It has an opening hood and a nicely detailed interior. Chrome parts are pretty nice. The police car version that I got includes open wheels with dog dish hubcaps, and an old square bar light bar with red lenses! 

I don't know about parts fit. That was an issue with the AAM kit, but this looks like they've made adjustments and cleaned things up. The body fits on an AMT '70 Ford sedan chassis. You'll have to cobble up some kind of converter arrangement and something that looks like a 400 or 460, or maybe just glue the hood shut. 

Castings again are clean and smooth with no obvious booboos. We'll see. I like it. 

Terry 



It's not listed on his site yet but I've heard it's real nice.
http://www.missinglinkrc.com/Kits.html


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

alil update on the 64 elco got the interior an engine done. wanted to go keep it kinda stock on everything .. its ready for paint but i primerd it in enamel.. :angry: so now i have to find a nice blue in enamel. :happysad: after its painted foild an cleard just a walk in the park after that..just a quick build to take a break from other projects.  this amt 64 kit blows..  one day i will put this body an interoir on the revell... :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

that is cool Jeral. i gotta round out my rivi collection with a elco i suppose. LOL  Hope it comes out as good as your recreations.


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good guys..

716 the wagons are bad ass


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 16 2011, 03:10 PM~19612354
> *alil update on the 64 elco got the interior an engine done. wanted to go keep it kinda  stock on everything .. its ready for paint but i primerd it in enamel.. :angry:  so now i have to find a nice blue in enamel. :happysad: after its painted foild an cleard just a walk in the park after that..just a quick build to take a break from other projects.   this amt 64 kit blows..   one day i will put this body an interoir on the revell... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats lookin real good!


----------



## [email protected]

*PAGE 600* :wow:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 16 2011, 08:02 PM~19614347
> *PAGE 600 :wow:
> *


hell yeah :cheesy:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 16 2011, 07:02 PM~19614347
> *PAGE 600 :wow:
> *


 :h5: :run: :naughty:


----------



## Trikejustclownin

FFFuuuccckkkk 600 pages is this the biggest topic in model cars :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Jan 17 2011, 12:04 AM~19616298
> *FFFuuuccckkkk 600 pages is this the biggest topic in model cars :biggrin:
> *


THATS CAUSE DYNASTY DONT PLAY!!..... WE BUILD..


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 16 2011, 09:20 PM~19614532
> *hell yeah :cheesy:
> *


Holy shitballs batman :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 16 2011, 09:44 PM~19612221
> *This is Missing Links '78 Ford kit .................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the '78. I know that Kevin has some kind of link with Art Anderson because he's done a couple other of Art's kits ('67 Chevelle convertible, for one), so I'm assuming that this is probably based on the old All-American Models '78 Ford. It has an opening hood and a nicely detailed interior. Chrome parts are pretty nice. The police car version that I got includes open wheels with dog dish hubcaps, and an old square bar light bar with red lenses!
> 
> I don't know about parts fit. That was an issue with the AAM kit, but this looks like they've made adjustments and cleaned things up. The body fits on an AMT '70 Ford sedan chassis. You'll have to cobble up some kind of converter arrangement and something that looks like a 400 or 460, or maybe just glue the hood shut.
> 
> Castings again are clean and smooth with no obvious booboos. We'll see. I like it.
> 
> Terry
> It's not listed on his site yet but I've heard it's real nice.
> http://www.missinglinkrc.com/Kits.html
> 
> *



Good stuff :0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

is this a 79?? if so im takin it apart for the "year i was born" at the end of the year lmk..
























needs to be all ripped down an redone ..needs alot of work..i got it off ebay.


----------



## [email protected]

wtf? is that a malibu with a SS front clip? :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 17 2011, 12:42 PM~19619576
> *wtf? is that a malibu with a SS front clip? :wow:
> *


yes sir.


----------



## Moze

>


:wave: whut up moze ...thanks for the comps bro them wheels are cool..not my style but they look sweet on that caddy..
[/quote]



> Thats that Texas style ! You nailed that look perfect
> with that Caddy bro! Keep us posted .............


Thanks guys I really appreciate! Everyones work is looking really good :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 17 2011, 11:17 AM~19619368
> *is this a 79?? if so im takin it apart for the "year i was born" at the end of the year lmk..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> needs to be all ripped down an redone ..needs alot of work..i got it off ebay.
> *


that's interesting. never seen an MC clip on a malibu. Looks like it maybe a 79, but you gotta find the clip!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 17 2011, 01:55 PM~19620188
> *that's interesting.  never seen an MC clip on a malibu.  Looks like it maybe a 79, but you gotta find the clip!
> *


its a resin body that came with this clip. :happysad: 
o-well..if i cant do this for the build list i got my eye on something right now :scrutinize:  :wow: :yes: that i know for sure is a 1979.. :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE...
HEY BROTHERS ANYONE GOT ANY MODELS FROM 1980?


----------



## Moze

Yea I dont think I have any cars from the year I was born, do they make models of cars from 89 lol


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

my list foor now..might change later who knows!
1. best lowrider of the year (for the club) 60 impy.

2.best truck...50 chevy?

3.best bike .....trike?.

4.best hot rod /muscle car..69 olds.

5.best tuner..not doing one. :happysad: 

6.best engine...who knows!!

7.year you was born....undiceided yet but will know in 3 hrs.. :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Jan 17 2011, 02:16 PM~19620322
> *Yea I dont think I have any cars from the year I was born, do they make models of cars from 89 lol
> *


ford taurus sho
silverado 1500
berette gt
corvette
irock camaro

reg models...
frod probe
trans am aniv...edition.
ford xlt 150
ford f-250
grande prix se
grande prix turbo
nissan skyline gt-r


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Jan 17 2011, 02:13 PM~19620307
> *ORALE...
> HEY BROTHERS ANYONE GOT ANY MODELS FROM 1980?
> *


promo's..
monza
elcomino
vette
monte carlo

reg..models.
ford bronco
monte carlo
firebird
ford van 
dodge van
vette
plymouth horizon
trans am indy car
monza


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 17 2011, 12:17 PM~19619368
> *is this a 79?? if so im takin it apart for the "year i was born" at the end of the year lmk..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> needs to be all ripped down an redone ..needs alot of work..i got it off ebay.
> *



Wasn`t this somebody car on here ?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jan 17 2011, 02:31 PM~19620436
> *Wasn`t this somebody car on here ?
> *


could have been it had bigger wheels on it thuogh ..
im pretty sure he has a accuount on here too.


----------



## Trikejustclownin

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 17 2011, 12:04 AM~19617395
> *THATS CAUSE DYNASTY DONT PLAY!!..... WE BUILD..
> *


Yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

HOBBY TOWN USA now has 2 locations you can shop online.PITTSBURGH .P.A...an..MENTOR O.H. niether one of them are near me...but they dont do gift cards..  :tears:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

my list for now..

1. best lowrider of the year (for the club) 60 impy.for sure.

2.best truck.....suprize!! for sure.:cheesy: 

3.best bike .....maybe a trike?.

4.best hot rod /muscle car..69 olds. for sure.

5.best tuner..not doing one. for sure.:happysad: 

6.best engine...who knows!! maybe my boni engine.

7.year you was born..1979 monte for sure.


----------



## Moze

Thanks for the list 716, I think I have a late 80s Silverado.
Here's my list so far.
1. Best lowrider- 57 Chevy Bel Air
2. Best truck- 78 Silverado
3. Best bike- bobber type bike
4. Best hot rod- 62 Bel Air
5. Best tuner- Civic Hatch 
6. Best engine- not sure yet?
7. Year you were born- 89 Chevy Silverado


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

GOT THE 79 ABOUT 15 MIN AGO...AN THE BIRD YESTERDAY..


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 17 2011, 05:57 PM~19621487
> *HOBBY TOWN USA now has 2 locations you can shop online.PITTSBURGH .P.A...an..MENTOR O.H.   niether one of them are near me...but they dont do gift cards..   :tears:
> *



10 minutes from my house


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 17 2011, 06:28 PM~19622296
> *10 minutes from my house
> *


THEY ALL DO GIFT CARDS JUST NOT ONLINE..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 17 2011, 07:12 PM~19622172
> *GOT THE 79 ABOUT 15 MIN AGO...AN THE BIRD YESTERDAY..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





what you want for that monte?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 17 2011, 07:58 PM~19622513
> *THEY ALL DO GIFT CARDS JUST NOT ONLINE..
> *



Send them to me and I'll go spend them in store for you. Just tell me what you want, I'll buy it, and then SHIP it to you


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 17 2011, 06:28 PM~19622296
> *10 minutes from my house
> *


30 minutes from me. too bad they suck. the new place is better, but they still suck. try stewarts hobbies on euclid in willoughby next to dominos.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 17 2011, 08:20 PM~19622701
> *30 minutes from me. too bad they suck. the new place is better, but they still suck. try stewarts hobbies on euclid in willoughby next to dominos.
> *



yeah, that's where I do most of my business. Either that or out in Geneva and Toys-N-Hobby


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 17 2011, 07:24 PM~19622749
> *yeah, that's where I do most of my business. Either that or out in Geneva and Toys-N-Hobby
> *


MAYBE I'LL TRY TO MEET U OUT AT ROB'S ONE DAY.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 17 2011, 06:59 PM~19622527
> *what you want for that monte?
> *


NO CAN DO ...IT HASNT EVEN ARRIVED YET I JUST PAID FOR IT..LOL...IT WAS THE ONLY 79 PROMO MONTE ON THERE. SO I HAD TO HAVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

HobbyTown USA: My Cart: 4 items, $23.50 

Price Qty Total Price 

Fiery Orange One Coat Lacquer 3Oz Spray Paint
TES1831M $5.25 

Metallic Blue Lacquer Ts-19 3Oz Spray Paint
TAM85019 $6.50 

Root Beer One Coat Lacquer 3Oz Spray Paint
TES1848M $5.25 

Orange Lacquer Ts-12 3Oz Spray Paint
TAM85012 $6.50 

Purchase Subtotal 

theres $30.00 on the card. if you want you can paypal me 25 an ill ship you the card?? :dunno: this is not a scam.. :happysad:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni+Jan 17 2011, 08:36 PM~19622843-->
> 
> 
> 
> MAYBE I'LL TRY TO MEET U OUT AT ROB'S ONE DAY.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I get some money bro!  When I get some money!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 17 2011, 08:55 PM~19623057
> *
> theres $30.00 on the card. if you want you can paypal me 25 an ill ship you the card?? :dunno:  this is not a scam.. :happysad:
> *


I would bro, BUT, I am broke as a joke  Barely made bills this month. Might have to start selling some kits. :tears:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 17 2011, 08:22 PM~19623313
> *When I get some money bro!  When I get some money!
> I would bro, BUT, I am broke as a joke  Barely made bills this month. Might have to start selling some kits. :tears:
> *


trades are cool.. :cheesy:


----------



## hocknberry

not trying to break up your deal here....but, jeral....do you have a hobby lobby near by?! they should have those paints for $4.95?! at least thats what they got them at mine?!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 17 2011, 09:07 PM~19623727
> *not trying to break up your deal here....but, jeral....do you have a hobby lobby near by?! they should have those paints for $4.95?! at least thats what they got them at mine?!
> *


i have 2 other hobby stores near me but they suck ...allways have to order what i need....thing is thuogh i got a hobby town usa gift card for the x-mas exchange an no place to use it..  will the hobbylobby take the card? ill find one near by get the number an ask i guess.. :happysad: 
but anyways i got alil crome for the 60 impy... :cheesy: :biggrin: this puts a smile on my face an in a better mood...


----------



## chevyguy97

lookn good 716


----------



## chevyguy97

im tring to get a 79 firebird for the year i was born build, but man that is a hard one to come by, i can get an 80, it's the same, but i really want a 79.

anybody got one for sale,or know were i can get one, i have been watching e-bay i already got out bid on 2 of them, and jim n ohio has a ventage one, but he want 23.00 for it plus 6 shipped, not really wanting to spend that much, im lookn for the one that's silver on the box
any help??????
thanks.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 18 2011, 08:40 AM~19628027
> *im tring to get a 79 firebird for the year i was born build, but man that is a hard one to come by, i can get an 80, it's the same, but i really want a 79.
> 
> anybody got one for sale,or know were i can get one, i have been watching e-bay i already got out bid on 2 of them, and jim n ohio has a ventage one, but he want 23.00 for it plus 6 shipped, not really wanting to spend that much, im lookn for the one that's silver on the box
> any help??????
> thanks.
> *


ebay was my source..jims price is not that bad :happysad: 
thats about what you will have to pay on ebay.. you sure wont get one at a hobby store..  i dont even think they make the 79 anymore... id keep looking on ebay i seen a few on there the other day..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 18 2011, 08:40 AM~19628027
> *im tring to get a 79 firebird for the year i was born build, but man that is a hard one to come by, i can get an 80, it's the same, but i really want a 79.
> 
> anybody got one for sale,or know were i can get one, i have been watching e-bay i already got out bid on 2 of them, and jim n ohio has a ventage one, but he want 23.00 for it plus 6 shipped, not really wanting to spend that much, im lookn for the one that's silver on the box
> any help??????
> thanks.
> *



http://cgi.ebay.com/1979-Pontiac-Firebird-...=item3f069ffdab

http://cgi.ebay.com/REVELL-1979-PONTIAC-FI...=item4cf487d814


http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-1979-Pontiac-Fireb...=item27b7f17653


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 18 2011, 11:36 AM~19628900
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/1979-Pontiac-Firebird-...=item3f069ffdab
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/REVELL-1979-PONTIAC-FI...=item4cf487d814
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-1979-Pontiac-Fireb...=item27b7f17653
> 
> *


i forgot ....check 1/16 scale too i know you dont want to spend that much but its worth the money very nice kit..  
also theres a 1/8 scale $$$.$$


----------



## chevyguy97

thanks for the head us guys, maybe i can get one of these


----------



## Trendsetta 68

and my favorite boattail of 'em all ..............












Homies I'ma bother and beg and plead with Revell and Round2 For a boattail Rivi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 18 2011, 05:33 PM~19631622
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my favorite boattail of 'em all ..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homies I'ma bother and beg and plead with Revell and Round2 For a boattail Rivi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


yo that is tight right there... :wow: 
anyone ever build the resin ?? hiow is it??


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 18 2011, 09:29 PM~19633755
> *yo that is tight right there... :wow:
> anyone ever build the resin ?? hiow is it??
> *


I think only mondo and two others have built it. The resin one is a good start though.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yo jeral i got a 78 firebird i did a few years ago. has the decals on it & all that shit...not too sure if ya could swap out the fronts on it to make it work or what not...here for the taking ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 18 2011, 10:45 PM~19634661
> *yo jeral i got a 78 firebird i did a few years ago.  has the decals on it & all that shit...not too sure if ya could swap out the fronts on it to make it work or what not...here for the taking ...
> *


THANKS MAN I APRECIATE THAT VERY MUCH BUT IT WAS CHEVYGUY97 THAT WAS LOOKING FOR ONE.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ohh..my bad. came into half the conversation.

still here in any case.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 18 2011, 10:36 AM~19628900
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/1979-Pontiac-Firebird-...=item3f069ffdab
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/REVELL-1979-PONTIAC-FI...=item4cf487d814
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-1979-Pontiac-Fireb...=item27b7f17653
> 
> *



thanks trendsetta, i just won that last one you posted up off of E-bay, as soon as i get it in that's the first one im starting on.
thanks for posting them up. :biggrin:
got it for under $19 bucks shipped.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 19 2011, 09:06 AM~19637444
> *thanks trendsetta, i just won that last one you posted up off of E-bay, as soon as i get it in that's the first one im starting on.
> thanks for posting them up. :biggrin:
> got it for under $19 bucks shipped.
> *


Hey, thats what Fams all about bro!

Thats a good deal too ! .....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Subject to change, but here's my list so far ..........


1.) Best lowrider - '68 SS 427 Impala Fastback

2.) Best truck - :dunno:

3.) Best bike - Yamaha YZF '04

4.) Best tuner - Skyline GT

5.) Best engine - Chevy 502 BB

6.) Year you were born - '68 Pontiac GTO convertible


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 19 2011, 09:52 AM~19637670
> *Subject to change, but here's my list so far ..........
> 1.) Best lowrider - '68 SS 427 Impala Fastback
> 
> 2.) Best truck - :dunno:
> 
> 3.) Best bike - Yamaha YZF '04
> 
> 4.) Best tuner - Skyline GT
> 
> 5.) Best engine - Chevy 502 BB
> 
> 6.) Year you were born - '68 Pontiac GTO convertible
> 
> *


cant wait to see the lowrider an the that 68 gto.. :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 19 2011, 11:03 AM~19638096
> *cant wait to see the lowrider an the that 68 gto.. :wow:
> *


I think that the bike build will probably be my best ................... :dunno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 17 2011, 07:09 PM~19622614
> *Send them to me and I'll go spend them in store for you. Just tell me what you want, I'll buy it, and then SHIP it to you
> *


send me your addy an ill send you the card.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 18 2011, 04:33 PM~19631622
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my favorite boattail of 'em all ..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homies I'ma bother and beg and plead with Revell and Round2 For a boattail Rivi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


hellz yeah. lmk what I gotta do to help.


----------



## regalistic

I gotta find somethin from 77......... anyone no if there are any lincoln resins out there?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 19 2011, 01:27 PM~19639056
> *I gotta find somethin from 77......... anyone no if there are any lincoln resins out there?
> *


I don't know of any Lincolns but i tapped into ebay 
and this is what they had to offer for 1977 ...........

http://toys.shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=1977...6.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 19 2011, 11:32 AM~19638276
> *I think that the bike build will probably be my best ................... :dunno:
> *


what??? for real....ya holdin out on me trend.... i didnt know you build bikes too!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 19 2011, 11:23 PM~19644462
> *what??? for real....ya holdin out on me trend.... i didnt know you build bikes too!!
> *


:biggrin: Yep, but its been awhile since i built one.
I got some detail parts for one that i had along while, 
Now its time to put em to use. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 19 2011, 11:59 PM~19644817
> *:biggrin:  Yep, but its been awhile since i built one.
> I got some detail parts for one that i had along while,
> Now its time to put em to use. :biggrin:
> *


sweet!! :cheesy:
ill be watchin!!! im a try an build my first trike......i got something in mind im sure alot of you guy's will remember seing back in the day growing up..but prob....never seen a model of one!!! :wow: but i will be doing one or the other for sure.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 20 2011, 09:04 AM~19647498
> *sweet!!  :cheesy:
> ill be watchin!!!  im a try an build my first trike......i got something in mind im sure alot of you guy's will remember seing back in the day growing up..but prob....never seen a model of one!!! :wow:  but i will be doing one or the other for sure.
> *


You know my old self remembers 'em ! :biggrin: 

We'll be watchin' keep us posted fam !


----------



## jt2020

Does anyone know of anything besides a Citron from 81???


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Jan 20 2011, 05:35 PM~19651414
> *Does anyone know of anything besides a Citron from 81???
> *


GO TO EBAY THEN GO TO MODELS AN TYPE IN 1981...ID DO A LINK WITH ALL READY FOR YOU BUT I DONT KNOW HOW TO DO THAT.. :happysad:


----------



## Damaged

:wave: 
Hey bro's finally finished a build uffin:
Box stock RM chopper with added detail.









Will post up some more pics in my build topic soon.


----------



## chevyguy97

bike looks good homie.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jan 21 2011, 05:46 AM~19657486
> *:wave:
> Hey bro's finally finished a build  uffin:
> Box stock RM chopper with added detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post up some more pics in my build topic soon.
> *


swe..et looking bike..ive only built one bike in my life jst to see if i liked doing them....yeah just wasnt for me...lol...


----------



## Damaged

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97+Jan 21 2011, 10:58 PM~19657661-->
> 
> 
> 
> bike looks good homie.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 22 2011, 12:15 AM~19657909
> *swe..et looking bike..ive only built one bike in my life jst to see if i liked doing them....yeah just wasnt for me...lol...
> *


Thanks bro.
i like building a bike once in awhile just for something different. 

More pics of bike in my build topic.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jan 21 2011, 05:46 AM~19657486
> *:wave:
> Hey bro's finally finished a build  uffin:
> Box stock RM chopper with added detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post up some more pics in my build topic soon.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

Did little tinkering, the rear wheels and tires were bugging the hell out of me. I found some bigger meats for the back, and after a little slicing the look good up under there. Also I moved the front back to stock height and put a skinnier tire up front to help contrast the rear. Which looks better,
up










or

down


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: :wow: :wow: this paint job has to be put on my list for the future !!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 22 2011, 04:34 AM~19665703
> *Did  little tinkering, the rear wheels and tires were bugging the hell out of me. I found some bigger meats for the back, and after a little slicing the look good up under there. Also I moved the front back to stock height and put a skinnier tire up front to help contrast the rear. Which looks better,
> up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


for the rodder look, it needs to stay UP!!


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 22 2011, 09:07 AM~19666070
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: this paint job has to be put on my list for the future !!!!!!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!!! :0


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 22 2011, 10:26 AM~19666120
> *for the rodder look, it needs to stay UP!!
> *


Going for a pro touring look. Found a spot in between the two heights, basically the center of one of the rim spokes will be in line with the top of the wheel well


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 22 2011, 08:37 AM~19666179
> *Going for a pro touring look. Found a spot in between the two heights, basically the center of one of the rim spokes will be in line with the top of the wheel well
> *


  sounds spot on for a pro touring! now pics or it didnt happen!! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 22 2011, 10:07 AM~19666070
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: this paint job has to be put on my list for the future !!!!!!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 man thats some mean green right there.. :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 22 2011, 10:50 AM~19666232
> *:0 man thats some mean green right there.. :wow:
> *


yeah it is .............. I gotta get some HOK Kandy Lime Gold REAL soon ! ......... :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 22 2011, 09:07 AM~19666070
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: this paint job has to be put on my list for the future !!!!!!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: :wow: :wow: Beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love the interior to ......... all mirror ! Innovative !


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 22 2011, 03:03 PM~19667178
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> *



That was my exact thought when I saw that paintjob TOO!! 


Trend that is a hell of a regal bro! Stuff like that has to cost a :wow: LOT of money. 

Where's your leader been? Anyone talked to him lately?


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 22 2011, 08:19 PM~19667260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  Beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I love the interior to ......... all mirror ! Innovative !
> 
> *


T i agree 100% but you vorgot the girl :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Jan 22 2011, 02:34 PM~19667353-->
> 
> 
> 
> That was my exact thought when I saw that paintjob TOO!!
> Trend that is a hell of a regal bro! Stuff like that has to cost a :wow: LOT of money.
> 
> Where's your leader been? Anyone talked to him lately?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-josh 78_@Jan 22 2011, 02:48 PM~19667430
> *T i agree 100% but you vorgot the girl  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Oh, the girl is NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 20 2011, 06:11 PM~19651725
> *GO TO EBAY THEN GO TO MODELS AN TYPE IN 1981...ID DO A LINK WITH ALL READY FOR YOU BUT I DONT KNOW HOW TO DO THAT.. :happysad:
> *



http://toys.shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=1981...6.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 22 2011, 03:34 PM~19667353
> *
> Where's your leader been? Anyone talked to him lately?
> *




dont you worry about me pimpin!

i got eyes everywhere now................from layitlow, to facebook, to MCM, to scaleauto.................... so i got my eye on the club members no matter where there postin or where there at  

i got my club under control, and i got them buildin............. and haveing fun................. thats all i can ask for from my brothers!  

keep doin what your doin fellas, ill get back to building real soon, my ol lady will be working from home within the next two weeks, and then ill have my shop all set up  

as for the build off list and gettin busy on them............... everything will start from feb.1st 2011 and run till feb.1st 2012  and judgeing will be after that


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 22 2011, 12:19 PM~19667260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  Beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I love the interior to ......... all mirror ! Innovative !
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 23 2011, 01:13 PM~19673226
> *dont you worry about me pimpin!
> 
> i got eyes everywhere now................from layitlow, to facebook, to MCM, to scaleauto.................... so i got my eye on the club members no matter where there postin or where there at
> 
> i got my club under control, and i got them buildin............. and haveing fun................. thats all i can ask for from my brothers!
> 
> keep doin what your doin fellas, ill get back to building real soon, my ol lady will be working from home within the next two weeks, and then ill have my shop all set up
> 
> as for the build off list and gettin busy on them............... everything will start from feb.1st 2011 and run till feb.1st 2012   and judgeing will be after that
> *



I was worried about you HO. :tears: I dont like my tricks dissapearing on me like that. :roflmao: Just thought you might've been ho-napped!! Glad you still around. Hope to see some more Promo's outta your corner.... LOL j/p el Jeffe!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 23 2011, 01:15 PM~19673713
> *I was worried about you HO. :tears: I dont like my tricks dissapearing on me like that. :roflmao: Just thought you might've been ho-napped!!  Glad you still around. Hope to see some more Promo's outta your corner.... LOL j/p el Jeffe!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 23 2011, 02:15 PM~19673713
> *I was worried about you HO. :tears: I dont like my tricks dissapearing on me like that. :roflmao: Just thought you might've been ho-napped!!  Glad you still around. Hope to see some more Promo's outta your corner.... LOL j/p el Jeffe!
> *





lol he said HO napped! lol

and keep cuttin up on my promos lol


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 23 2011, 07:13 PM~19673226
> *dont you worry about me pimpin!
> 
> i got eyes everywhere now................from layitlow, to facebook, to MCM, to scaleauto.................... so i got my eye on the club members no matter where there postin or where there at
> 
> i got my club under control, and i got them buildin............. and haveing fun................. thats all i can ask for from my brothers!
> 
> keep doin what your doin fellas, ill get back to building real soon, my ol lady will be working from home within the next two weeks, and then ill have my shop all set up
> 
> as for the build off list and gettin busy on them............... everything will start from feb.1st 2011 and run till feb.1st 2012   and judgeing will be after that
> *



WORD BRO.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 23 2011, 04:36 PM~19674836
> *lol he said HO napped! lol
> 
> and keep cuttin up on my promos lol
> *



:biggrin: I gotta keep you laughin foo!  It's all in fun. Just think, if you didnt have me and my builds to laugh at, this site would be boring. :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 23 2011, 10:55 PM~19677762
> *:biggrin: I gotta keep you laughin foo!  It's all in fun. Just think, if you didnt have me and my builds to laugh at, this site would be boring. :roflmao:
> *





shit i dont laugh at your builds.............. some cats around here maybe........... but not you............ im still tryin to figure out how to get that black caddy off your hands lol.......... look alot better on my shelf ahahaha


----------



## chevyguy97

ok boys here is my car for the YEAR YOU WERE BORN BUILD, it's a 79 firebird and im going to be hook'n it up. i just got it today, and on the 1st of feb im going to start onit. rite now im lookn through my rims too see which one's ima gona use.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 23 2011, 12:13 PM~19673226
> *as for the build off list and gettin busy on them............... everything will start from feb.1st 2011 and run till feb.1st 2012   and judgeing will be after that
> *


i allready started my 60 for the lowrider of the year ??
all the other ones i said i was going to do..im still rounding up kits an the parts to do them all..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Just some flicks for the Fam to peep out ......................


----------



## hocknberry

:wave: whats up guys!! nice pics trend!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 24 2011, 07:33 PM~19685565
> *:wave: whats up guys!! nice pics trend!
> *


Thanx,whats up bro !

I got them from the LIL site, those guys take
great flicks with them cameras !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

gettin there ..still gotts foil clear an polish..


----------



## Moze

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 24 2011, 10:46 PM~19689593
> *gettin there ..still gotts foil clear an polish..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


64 El Camino is looking badass :wow:


----------



## caprice on dz

What up fam, thought I'd share, the 93 linc is on its last life so its time to replace it. A soon as my refund checks deposit I gonna scoop this up as long as it doesn't sell first.
OG 86TC old lady owned till a little over a year ago, 127K on it. Gotta go to Hampton VA to get it but if it does fine on the trip back I'll be driving it to NNL East. The only thing I'd like to change is to swap the taillights out for ones from an 84.










these are the lights I like better


----------



## [email protected]

:wave:


----------



## Damaged

:wave:
Another build to represent uffin:
Just finished the custom chopper,havent cleaned it up for pics yet and its 3am so will get some sleep and post more pics later today.


----------



## [email protected]

:0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jan 25 2011, 11:57 AM~19692304
> *:wave:
> Another build to represent uffin:
> Just finished the custom chopper,havent cleaned it up for pics yet and its 3am so will get some sleep and post more pics later today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jan 25 2011, 11:57 AM~19692304
> *:wave:
> Another build to represent uffin:
> Just finished the custom chopper,havent cleaned it up for pics yet and its 3am so will get some sleep and post more pics later today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW THATS VERY CLEAN AN VERY NICE!! GREAT JOB.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Some more eye Kandy flicks for the Fam ...........




























































































Dang I love Lowriders !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 24 2011, 10:50 AM~19680955
> *shit i dont laugh at your builds.............. some cats around here maybe........... but not you............ im still tryin to figure out how to get that black caddy off your hands lol.......... look alot better on my shelf ahahaha
> *



:0 WELL!! I think it would look good on your shelf, BUT, it's not for sale! :nono: Mainly because it's not finished, and it's my best one yet. MAYBE one day when I can produce some more quality builds like you


----------



## chris mineer

looks good 716


----------



## Damaged

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Jan 26 2011, 09:37 AM~19695648-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 26 2011, 10:37 AM~19696231
> *WOW THATS VERY CLEAN AN VERY NICE!! GREAT JOB.
> *


Thanks bro's

Some more pics of the Chopper.


















Will post up more pics in my build thread later.


----------



## chris mineer

bike is bad ass bro


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jan 26 2011, 04:26 AM~19698054
> *Thanks bro's
> 
> Some more pics of the Chopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post up more pics in my build thread later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow:  :wow:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jan 25 2011, 10:26 PM~19698054
> *Thanks bro's
> 
> Some more pics of the Chopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post up more pics in my build thread later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn ! Very nice bike Dam !


----------



## Damaged

Thanks bro's
and
Thankyou very much Minidreams, really appreciate you making a comment.Means alot to get a reply from you. :worship:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jan 25 2011, 08:26 PM~19698054
> *Thanks bro's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


     fucking nice


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 26 2011, 05:42 PM~19704483
> *       fucking nice
> *


agreed :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni

NICE ASS JOB ON THE BIKE


----------



## Damaged

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Jan 27 2011, 07:42 AM~19704483-->
> 
> 
> 
> fucking nice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Esoteric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 07:45 AM~19704510
> *agreed :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers bro
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-modelsbyroni_@Jan 27 2011, 11:23 AM~19706315
> *NICE ASS JOB ON THE BIKE
> *


Thanks 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Some more pics of bike in my thread topic
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19708216


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Jan 26 2011, 05:26 AM~19698054
> *Thanks bro's
> 
> Some more pics of the Chopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post up more pics in my build thread later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This looks to good :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

YA'LL GO VOTE FOR MODEL OF THE MONTH PLEASE!!!!!

http://www.lowdowncreations.proboards.com/...ead=1189&page=1


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wave:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Sweet Chopper


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 27 2011, 12:45 PM~19712187
> *:wave:
> *





:wave: :h5:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Whats up Prez ! :biggrin: 
I thought that after I finish the Impala line-up, I'll start a Monte carlo line-up :dunno:






I love this Caddy !


----------



## [email protected]

did you say monte line up :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 27 2011, 08:39 PM~19716503
> *did you say monte line up :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: 


I sorta got it started already with this one .............











but I gotta get the rest of the small body Monte's then the '71 & '72.
So if you go to the NNL east you might as well forget about them Monte
promos ! ... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: J/K


To rep the '73-75, I'ma scratchbuild a '75s front end and bumpers.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 27 2011, 08:49 PM~19716593
> *:biggrin:
> I sorta got it started already with this one .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I gotta get the rest of the small body Monte's then the '71 & '72.
> So if you go to the NNL east you might as well forget about them Monte
> promos ! ... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  J/K
> To rep the '73-75, I'ma scratchbuild a '75s front end and bumpers.
> 
> *


yuza bad dude trend... :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 27 2011, 09:03 PM~19716697
> *yuza bad dude trend... :wow:
> *


Thanx homie !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 27 2011, 09:49 PM~19716593
> *:biggrin:
> I sorta got it started already with this one .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I gotta get the rest of the small body Monte's then the '71 & '72.
> So if you go to the NNL east you might as well forget about them Monte
> promos ! ... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  J/K
> To rep the '73-75, I'ma scratchbuild a '75s front end and bumpers.
> 
> *





:biggrin: fuck that, ill still bring them promos


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 27 2011, 11:13 PM~19718107
> *:biggrin:  fuck that, ill still bring them promos
> *


Naw, I meant forget about shopping around for the promos. I'ma be buying them
Instead of you getting all of 'em! :biggrin: 

And yeah I still wanna see the Pres' Monte Carlo collection
Again.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 27 2011, 07:04 PM~19715716
> *Whats up Prez !  :biggrin:
> I thought that after I finish the Impala line-up, I'll start a Monte carlo line-up :dunno:
> I love this Caddy !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yo trend this is a BUICK ROADMASTER not a caddy ! There are a few of these OLD MAN cars out that that are just killer done up ! They dont get the coverage that the Caddy or the caprice does but they look really sharp !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 28 2011, 12:24 AM~19718264
> *Naw, I meant forget about shopping around for the promos. I'ma be buying them
> Instead of you getting all of 'em!  :biggrin:
> 
> And yeah I still wanna see the Pres' Monte Carlo collection
> Again.
> 
> *





:biggrin: shit for the prices they go for at them shows, your better off hittin up ebay bro! just sit back an snipe um


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 28 2011, 12:11 AM~19718847
> *:biggrin:  shit for the prices they go for at them shows, your better off hittin up ebay bro! just sit back an snipe um
> *


 :yessad: for real all them promo's them pricks want top doller for them...you can find a few deals thuogh here an there thuogh... :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

WAS WORKIN ON THIS LAST NIGHT FINISHED IT UP TODAY!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 28 2011, 05:59 PM~19724392
> *WAS WORKIN ON THIS LAST NIGHT FINISHED IT UP TODAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 




Now I gotta paint somethin purple ! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 27 2011, 11:46 PM~19718535
> *Yo  trend  this  is  a  BUICK  ROADMASTER    not  a  caddy !  There  are  a  few  of  these  OLD  MAN    cars  out that  that  are  just  killer    done  up  !  They  dont  get  the  coverage  that  the  Caddy  or  the  caprice  does  but they  look  really  sharp  !
> *


Ooooops, That is one sick Buick !


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 29 2011, 12:59 AM~19724392
> *WAS WORKIN ON THIS LAST NIGHT FINISHED IT UP TODAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 28 2011, 03:49 AM~19716593
> *:biggrin:
> I sorta got it started already with this one .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I gotta get the rest of the small body Monte's then the '71 & '72.
> So if you go to the NNL east you might as well forget about them Monte
> promos ! ... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  J/K
> To rep the '73-75, I'ma scratchbuild a '75s front end and bumpers.
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Moze

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 28 2011, 04:08 PM~19724450
> *Ooooops, That is one sick Buick !
> *


x2, not really into lowrider Roadmasters but that one is nice.
This ones pretty sick too


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Jan 28 2011, 09:43 PM~19726804
> *x2, not really into lowrider Roadmasters but that one is nice.
> This ones pretty sick too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yah the roadmaster is the ugly duckling, but that orange one trend posted and this black one look good done up! still a granny car though! :biggrin:


----------



## 87regal305

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 28 2011, 04:59 PM~19724392
> *WAS WORKIN ON THIS LAST NIGHT FINISHED IT UP TODAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Really nice came out good! :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas

Nice work dog!!!


----------



## Moze

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 28 2011, 09:51 PM~19726869
> *yah the roadmaster is the ugly duckling, but that orange one trend posted and this black one look good done up! still a granny car though! :biggrin:
> *


In that case I'll be all set when I retire cause I love my granny car. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 28 2011, 06:59 PM~19724392
> *WAS WORKIN ON THIS LAST NIGHT FINISHED IT UP TODAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





thats tooo sick! :wow:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 28 2011, 05:59 PM~19724392
> *WAS WORKIN ON THIS LAST NIGHT FINISHED IT UP TODAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that 74 is sick bro! Looks good locked on 3


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 27 2011, 11:46 PM~19718535
> *Yo  trend  this  is  a  BUICK  ROADMASTER    not  a  caddy !  There  are  a  few  of  these  OLD  MAN    cars  out that  that  are  just  killer    done  up  !  They  dont  get  the  coverage  that  the  Caddy  or  the  caprice  does  but they  look  really  sharp  !
> *


I thought something about the trunk looked off


----------



## chevyguy97

that purple car looks NICE, 716. killin.


----------



## Trendsetta 68




----------



## [email protected]

lets get it crackin fellas!  


we have the builds for all the show categories for the year  

and dont forget about the site  post them up fellas


http://dynastymcc.proboards.com/index.cgi


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 28 2011, 03:59 PM~19724392
> *WAS WORKIN ON THIS LAST NIGHT FINISHED IT UP TODAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like glass :wow: top notch builds :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68




----------



## chevyguy97

well it's the first and im working hard on my 79 firebird, i got the T tops cut out, and im molding in all the flarings and wing, it just looks a little cleaner with all that stuff molded in i think, and these are the wheels im using, they are the wheels and tires off of the sidewinder model, the flamed tread tires fit the firebird theme perfect. hope to have it in primer sometime today.


----------



## jt2020

This is something that I have just painted. It is a Jada Mustang GT500. The wheels are from the Snap Titie Chevy 3500 Dually. The rear meats fit perfect. I can am leaning toward the second set of wheels. They are Pegusus Hella's. Color is Silver then Tamiya Clear red over that then paint the bottom Gloss Black. Let me know what you think. I am going to do the interior Semi gloss Black, Red and Carbon Fiber.


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 27 2011, 06:04 PM~19715716
> *Whats up Prez !  :biggrin:
> I thought that after I finish the Impala line-up, I'll start a Monte carlo line-up :dunno:
> I love this Caddy !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My friend painted this car! And he's currently painted two models for me and a couple of i-phone hard covers.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Looks good bro !

Good to see you buildin' .


----------



## chevyguy97

the 2nd set of wheels do look better on that mustang.
paint looks awesome.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Jan 31 2011, 09:56 PM~19749684
> *This is something that I have just painted. It is a Jada Mustang GT500.  The wheels are from the Snap Titie Chevy 3500 Dually. The rear meats fit perfect.  I can am leaning toward the second set of wheels.  They are Pegusus Hella's.  Color is Silver then Tamiya Clear red over that then paint the bottom Gloss Black.  Let me know what you think.  I am going to do the interior Semi gloss Black, Red and Carbon Fiber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





looks sick...................... ide say the 1st set ...............just my 2 pennies


----------



## pina's LRM replica

builds are looking good homies much props! :wow: :wow:


----------



## regalistic

Another 1 down for the DYNASTY Fam....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 1 2011, 01:49 PM~19756379
> *Another 1 down for the DYNASTY Fam....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice custom riv..glad them parts worked out for ya... that bug is bad ass too..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 1 2011, 02:49 PM~19756379
> *Another 1 down for the DYNASTY Fam....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:0 looks real good E


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 31 2011, 08:59 PM~19749713
> *Looks good bro !
> 
> Good to see you buildin' .
> *


Thanks fam. I am going to go stock for the rest of the build other than some decals. I suck a detailing motors, so I am glad that it is a GT500.


----------



## caprice on dz

What up fam? Just copped me a 95 caprice, 81000 miles. Not to bad for the price, and already state inspected, biggest issue is the door









When i take the linc to crazy rays im gonna scoop up a door, ill worry about the fender later. Needs a door panel and rear deck pad. Maybe latrr this summer ill look into swapping in some fleetwood front seats.










Ill get better pics tomorrow


----------



## Moze

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 1 2011, 09:28 PM~19762364
> *What up fam? Just copped me a 95 caprice, 81000 miles. Not to bad for the price, and already state inspected, biggest issue is the door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i take the linc to crazy rays im gonna scoop up a door, ill worry about the fender later. Needs a door panel and rear deck pad. Maybe latrr this summer ill look into swapping in some fleetwood front seats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill get better pics tomorrow
> *


Nice score! I love d/b-bodies.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

got the 64 clear'd tonight...came out pretty good...not to much dust to polish out at all... :biggrin:
i still have to make the rear hard cover an put a trendy decal on it... :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

when finished with it u can send it to me lol


----------



## Jantrix

I've been sorta hoping our own website would take off but looks like I'm gonna have to come back here to see all the good stuff. Some great work going on here guys.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 2 2011, 02:39 AM~19763975
> *got the 64 clear'd tonight...came out pretty good...not to much dust to polish out at all... :biggrin:
> i still have to make the rear hard cover an put a trendy decal on it... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Jeral, This motha is beautiful bro! I just hit the floor :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Feb 2 2011, 04:48 AM~19764569
> *I've been sorta hoping our own website would take off but looks like I'm gonna have to come back here to see all the good stuff. Some great work going on here guys.
> *





truth................ im tryin rob..............but the guys dont go over that much


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 2 2011, 02:39 AM~19763975
> *got the 64 clear'd tonight...came out pretty good...not to much dust to polish out at all... :biggrin:
> i still have to make the rear hard cover an put a trendy decal on it... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





the body work on this is flawless bro................sick ass work hands down!


----------



## machio

64 looks clean,716.trow dem armondo flores wheels on it,set it off.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 2 2011, 12:39 AM~19763975
> *got the 64 clear'd tonight...came out pretty good...not to much dust to polish out at all... :biggrin:
> i still have to make the rear hard cover an put a trendy decal on it... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


while looking at this i was thinking man thats a clean ass impalamino, then i got to thinking, wait they dont make an impalamino. :biggrin: the work you did looks so good, it looks like somthing you could step in a store and buy, :cheesy: then i remember you building this a little while back, great job. it looks awesome :0
u the man.  

DYNASTY M.C.C.


----------



## chevyguy97

i never bought someone elses build before, but what do you want for that??????

i would love to have an impalamino in my collection.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 2 2011, 08:05 AM~19764942
> *truth................ im tryin rob..............but the guys dont go over that much
> *


i got there just about everyday to see whats new...i was just there last night an commented on that bad ass impalamino by damage. :cheesy: 

i dont know how to post pics in there or anything...alll i know how to do is leave comments.. :happysad:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 2 2011, 10:59 AM~19765359
> *i got there just about everyday to see whats new...i was just there last night an commented on  that bad ass impalamino by damage. :cheesy:
> 
> i dont know how to post pics in there or anything...alll i know how to do is leave comments.. :happysad:
> *




should be able to post with photobucket!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz+Feb 1 2011, 11:28 PM~19762364-->
> 
> 
> 
> 95 caprice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a heck of a score bro ! Whats your plans with it ?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 2 2011, 01:39 AM~19763975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Absolutely stunning bro ! your work you put in on this build is second to none bro !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 2 2011, 09:14 AM~19765180
> *i never bought someone elses build before, but what do you want for that??????
> 
> i would love to have an impalamino in my collection.
> *


WOW!!! i didnt think every one would like this ride all that much!! wanna thank everyone for there great words.. :cheesy: 
sorry chevyguy97 but this 64 is still fresh..maybe after i hit some shows with it this year..  im gonna be makin another one just the body somebody wanted it to cast so i guess it will be avalible in resin.. but when ever that is.. :dunno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 2 2011, 10:02 AM~19765379
> *should be able to post with photobucket!
> *


ima try it again today.. i feel bad not posting shit in there... 
i said i didnt know how to post pictures before when we had the motor build off...


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 2 2011, 08:39 AM~19763975
> *got the 64 clear'd tonight...came out pretty good...not to much dust to polish out at all... :biggrin:
> i still have to make the rear hard cover an put a trendy decal on it... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sick build bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Damaged

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 3 2011, 01:11 AM~19765433
> *Sick build bro  :thumbsup:
> *


X2
How cool, your doing the oldshool impalamino and im doing the modern.
:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Feb 2 2011, 10:19 AM~19765470
> *X2
> How cool, your doing the oldshool impalamino and im doing the modern.
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: :yes: when we get them done someone should photo shopp them together. :biggrin: 

i figured out the pictures an what not on our own thread... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

i'AM LIKIN THAT 64 MAN...VERY NICE... :thumbsup:


----------



## Damaged

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 3 2011, 01:55 AM~19765643
> *:cheesy:  :yes: when we get them done someone should photo shopp them together. :biggrin:
> 
> i figured out the pictures an what  not on our own thread... :biggrin:
> *


For sure bro :thumbsup: we will have to ask the creative genius trendsetta to do a photochop job.

Cool bro good to see you over there.im going to try participate more here and over at the Dynasty forum.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 2 2011, 09:06 AM~19765398
> *WOW!!! i didnt think every one would like this ride all that much!! wanna thank everyone for there great words.. :cheesy:
> sorry chevyguy97  but this 64 is still fresh..maybe after i hit some shows with it this year..   im gonna be makin another one just the body  somebody wanted it to cast so i guess it will be avalible in resin.. but when ever that is.. :dunno:
> *


well it looks very cool i really like it. can't wait to see it all finished.
great job keeeeeeeep up the killer work. :biggrin:


----------



## gagers16

hit up my friends new social website www.dynome.net. Its not as high tech as myspace and facebook but hes trying to get it going so just register for him please and thankyou


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

got my air ride done on the 64 tonight wish it came out alil better but it is what it is. :happysad: 
i'll prob...redue the airlines with blue metal lines.


----------



## caprice on dz

well, saturday the 93 linc will be taking one last cruise to the junkyard, now I got me a new toy to play with.

















































needs a door and a little tlc but I can work with it. by the way, does anyone know if there is a fuse in these for the digital spedometer readout? damn thing was working fine all day, then one time I go to turn on the car and nothing.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 2 2011, 11:19 PM~19773372
> *got my air ride done on the 64 tonight wish it came out alil better but it is what it is. :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hells yeah your putting it on air. :0


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 3 2011, 01:14 AM~19774511
> *well, saturday the 93 linc will be taking one last cruise to the junkyard, now I got me a new toy to play with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> needs a door and a little tlc but I  can work with it. by the way, does anyone know if there is a fuse in these for the digital spedometer readout? damn thing was working fine all day, then one time I go to turn on the car and nothing.
> *


sucks you live so far away. i own a body shop, we could get that car lookn right. i can get body parts for that kinda car alday long and cheep.


----------



## chris mineer

got some work in..




























more pics in my topic


----------



## Damaged

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Feb 3 2011, 03:19 PM~19773372-->
> 
> 
> 
> got my air ride done on the 64 tonight wish it came out alil better but it is what it is. :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: air set up looks the part bro,are they photo etched clamps on the battery's or did you make them yourself
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chris mineer_@Feb 3 2011, 11:31 PM~19775621
> *got some work in..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics in my topic
> *


:thumbsup: 

Looks like a beast of an engine in the pic of the first car,any chance of some better pics


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Feb 3 2011, 11:19 AM~19776507
> *:thumbsup: air set up looks the part bro,are they photo etched clamps on the battery's or did you make them yourself
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Looks like a beast of an engine in the pic of the first car,any chance of some better pics
> *


photo etch.


----------



## Damaged

Cool thanks bro,
i was going to say if you made them yourself you did an awesome job.


----------



## chevyguy97

well ive been doing a little work on my firebird, i did not really like how the front end looks on the firebird, so i desided to redo it, i cut off the lower part and fabed up a new one, just looks a little cleaner to me


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 3 2011, 02:14 AM~19774511
> *well, saturday the 93 linc will be taking one last cruise to the junkyard, now I got me a new toy to play with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> needs a door and a little tlc but I  can work with it. by the way, does anyone know if there is a fuse in these for the digital spedometer readout? damn thing was working fine all day, then one time I go to turn on the car and nothing.
> *


THATS A GREAT FIND HOMIE !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

got the lil ones started on there builds for show in april. :biggrin: they both got there wheels an motors done . :cheesy: 
my oldest erin... with her 70 monte
















the middle monster lexus...with her 67 impala
















cant forget about the baby riley....lol....


----------



## chris mineer

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Feb 3 2011, 11:19 AM~19776507
> *:thumbsup: air set up looks the part bro,are they photo etched clamps on the battery's or did you make them yourself
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Looks like a beast of an engine in the pic of the first car,any chance of some better pics
> *



ill get you some pics tommarow

716 thats what its all about


----------



## chevyguy97

it's cool to see you got all your girls working on models. can't wait to see them finish, keep us posted.
that's what it's all about, gota pass on what we know or the hobbys will die out.
my girl's 11 and she has only done two models, she's not really into them anymore, but my son is 6, and just as soon as he gets a little older he will be working on them by himself. (i hope)


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Just fartin around ....................


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 5 2011, 02:11 PM~19795063
> *Just fartin around ....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wave:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

[/quote]
:wow: THOSE ARE 2 NICE BOOTIES!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> :wow: :wave:


:wave::wave::wave: Whats crackin' homie ! :biggrin: 





>


:wow: THOSE ARE 2 NICE BOOTIES!! :biggrin:
[/quote]
:biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> :wave::wave::wave: Whats crackin' homie ! :biggrin:
> :wow: THOSE ARE 2 NICE BOOTIES!! :biggrin:


:biggrin: :yes: :yes:
[/quote]
IM GETTING THE ITCH TO BUILD BUT THIS SHITTY SNOW ISNT HELPING


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


IM GETTING THE ITCH TO BUILD BUT THIS SHITTY SNOW ISNT HELPING 
[/quote]

Yeah, I know just what you mean . 

I HATE winter !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> IM GETTING THE ITCH TO BUILD BUT THIS SHITTY SNOW ISNT HELPING


Yeah, I know just what you mean . 

I HATE winter !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:
[/quote]
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## chevyguy97

got some more work done on my firebird, got the body work done, and the last coat of primer onit, after a little wet sanding it will be on to paint, and i got the motor and suspension done, im not as good as some of you,but i did try to do a little detail work on the underbelly. still got to wire the moter and paint and put on the shacker hood scoop. but should have this thing painted sometime this week (if it does not snow)


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

[/quote]
LOOKS GREAT LOVE THE CUSTOM MODS.. :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

thanks man, i moved the rear bumper in closer to the body, then smoothed it up. just looked bad with it sticking way out past the tail lights, and molded in the rear wing, and the side flarings, just looks cleaner this away. i think.


----------



## chevyguy97

GREAT DEAL ON E-BAY, anyone lookn for some 20'' wheels for models, here is someone selling 5 sets of wheels for $35 bucks after shipping.
check it out.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hoppin-Hydros-1-24-SLI...=item23062a9c2c


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Get yaws subscription on fellas.................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 











Still just fartin around until I can start buildin' and paintin' again...................  











I'm board !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElRafa

Nice ass work up in here homies keep doin it like you guys are got some bad ass rides


----------



## Trendsetta 68

If the clear goes on good, this '64 body hood and trunk will be for sale.
Got my fingers crossed on the clear. It won't be HOK, I ran out of it :angry: .
I'll foil it after the clear coat process .

It will be the clear that I use to use, (Truefinish 2K clear).
It's a nice clear, but not as good as HOK. JM .02


----------



## Jantrix

Went to Jaxcon (IPMS contest in Jacksonville FL) and did real well. All three builds brought home awards, but the real winner was my son who brought home best junior auto and best overall junior. This was his last year as a junior, next time he has to play with the big boys.

I was politely asked not to add club information/logos etc around my models, so I wasn't able to rep Dynasty at the tables.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Feb 6 2011, 03:05 PM~19802675
> *Went to Jaxcon (IPMS contest in Jacksonville FL) and did real well. All three builds brought home awards, but the real winner was my son who brought home best junior auto and best overall junior. This was his last year as a junior, next time he has to play with the big boys.
> 
> I was politely asked not to add club information/logos etc around my models, so I wasn't able to rep Dynasty at the tables.
> *


congrats on the wins to both of you......but whats up with them not letting you rep the club?!  :angry:  oh yah...wheres the pics!!! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Feb 6 2011, 05:05 PM~19802675
> *Went to Jaxcon (IPMS contest in Jacksonville FL) and did real well. All three builds brought home awards, but the real winner was my son who brought home best junior auto and best overall junior. This was his last year as a junior, next time he has to play with the big boys.
> 
> I was politely asked not to add club information/logos etc around my models, so I wasn't able to rep Dynasty at the tables.
> *



Congrats to you all ! 

Glad to see that you are still buildin' !


----------



## chevyguy97

well it was kinda warm today, so i got my firebird painted, still gota put the decales onit, then clear it, but i gots plenty of time. lol


----------



## hocknberry

tough loss today jeff!  i was actually cheering for em too! :0


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 6 2011, 09:31 PM~19804551
> *tough loss today jeff!  i was actually cheering for em too! :0
> *


HELL YEAH GO GREEN BAY, WAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

ya know i had to mess with ya jeff.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 6 2011, 11:35 PM~19804595
> *HELL YEAH GO GREEN BAY, WAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ya know i had to mess with ya jeff.
> *




oh well................. shit happens................ gotta let some of the other teams in the league win some sometimes lol

i still have hockey lol


----------



## chevyguy97

well atleast your team made it, my team was there, but they were in the stands. lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

.....Life sucks! :angry:


----------



## chevyguy97

well i got all the stickers on that came with it, just as soon as this white stuff on the ground melts, i will get some clear onit.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 7 2011, 11:27 AM~19807797
> *.....Life sucks! :angry:
> *


 :0 whats up fam????


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 7 2011, 12:27 PM~19807797
> *.....Life sucks! :angry:
> *





whats crackin mayne!?


and matt, that whip is lookin serious bro! i like it!


----------



## chevyguy97

thanks man, it's not to wild, just a quick little build for the build off.
just tring to do my part to rep the club.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 7 2011, 06:27 PM~19807797
> *.....Life sucks! :angry:
> *



Something with the clear bro?. :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+Feb 7 2011, 12:38 PM~19808289-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 whats up fam????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DJ-ROY_@Feb 7 2011, 07:47 PM~19811609
> *Something with the clear bro?. :0
> *



Family ish ......... :angry: 





Thanx fellas


----------



## chris mineer

the bird looks good


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 8 2011, 07:17 PM~19820736
> *Family ish .........  :angry:
> Thanx fellas
> *


KEEP YOUR HEAD UP FAM


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

whats up fam :wave: heres what going on at 2:00am...lol..
"PLASTIC IZA HELLOVA DRUG" 
gettin my 75 cutty back from the dead...
59 wagon.
72 vert.
72 hard top some jack ass glued the hood on. :angry: 
black 74.
an a 71 that will be orange with a black top!
ohh an did some work on the pontiac wagon frame too.. :cheesy: added wheel wells to the back an extended the fronts to fill in the gaps.


----------



## DEUCES76

lookin good jeral


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 9 2011, 12:57 AM~19824468
> *whats up fam :wave: heres what going on at 2:00am...lol..
> "PLASTIC IZA HELLOVA DRUG"
> gettin my 75 cutty back from the dead...
> 59 wagon.
> 72 vert.
> 72 hard top some jack ass glued the hood on. :angry:
> black 74.
> an a 71 that will be orange with a black top!
> ohh an did some work on the pontiac wagon frame too.. :cheesy: added wheel wells to the back an extended the fronts to fill in the gaps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY JERAL I'M TRIPPIN NOW.

THANT'S FUCKED.WORKING ON ALL THESE CARS LATE AT NIGHT,STAYING AHEAD OF THE COMPETITION & EVERYTHING.ALWAYS BUYING ALL THE GOOD SHIT,NEVER GIVE ANYBODY A CHANCE ON NOTHING.BUT, I'M REALLY TRIPPIN CAUSE-I USE THAT SAME XACTO KNIFE.LOL.

I HOPE I THREW YOU OFF ON THIS-IT WAS A JOKE.

KEEP IT REAL WEY.YOU KNOW WE COOL.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 9 2011, 01:57 AM~19824468
> *whats up fam :wave: heres what going on at 2:00am...lol..
> "PLASTIC IZA HELLOVA DRUG"
> gettin my 75 cutty back from the dead...
> 59 wagon.
> 72 vert.
> 72 hard top some jack ass glued the hood on. :angry:
> black 74.
> an a 71 that will be orange with a black top!
> ohh an did some work on the pontiac wagon frame too.. :cheesy: added wheel wells to the back an extended the fronts to fill in the gaps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Killa projects bro!
Let me know if you want one of 'em to go to The Aztec House of Paints?
The shop will be open tomorrow and "Hands Solo" (my pinstriper) will be back to work to! :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 7 2011, 10:52 AM~19808013
> *well i got all the stickers on that came with it, just as soon as this white stuff on the ground melts, i will get some clear onit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very cool.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 9 2011, 02:12 PM~19827527
> *Killa projects bro!
> Let me know if you want one of 'em to go to The Aztec House of Paints?
> The shop will be open tomorrow and "Hands Solo" (my pinstriper) will be back to work to!  :biggrin:
> *


WILL DO PM SENT!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 9 2011, 03:10 PM~19828033
> *WILL DO PM SENT!
> *


----------



## DJ-ROY




----------



## caprice on dz

Been tinkering tonight, got the stance set, turns out the stock rear suspension was perfect.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 10 2011, 01:50 AM~19833353
> *Been tinkering tonight, got the stance set, turns out the stock rear suspension was perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good deal looking good..you got a color ?


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 10 2011, 02:04 AM~19833467
> *good deal looking good..you got a color ?
> *


Got a nice can of dupli-color Radiant Silver, with maybe a flat black hood, haven't decided on the hood for sure yet.


----------



## [email protected]

:wave:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:wave:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Feb 10 2011, 07:25 PM~19838621
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: WHATS UP FAM...
I GOT THE 64 JUST ABOUT DONE WILL POST PICK TONIGHT..


----------



## Damaged

:wave:


Progressing with this build.
Pro street Australian style.
HQ Holden Monaro


















More pics in my build thread


----------



## Damaged

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 11 2011, 10:26 AM~19838637
> *
> I GOT THE 64 JUST ABOUT DONE WILL POST PICK TONIGHT..
> *


Cool, cant wait to see the 64 bro


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

99% DONE STILL WAITING ON A NEW FRONT BUMPER/GRILL SO I CAN DO THE PHOTO ETCH GRILL. POLISH THE HOOD,AN ALSO WAITING FOR A DECAL FOR THE HARD COVER..OH AN I LOST THE RADIATOR HOSE...LOL...ILL ADD ONE TONIGHT.
PLUS ILL BE ADDING CROSS LACED WHEELS WHEN THEY GET HERE! :cheesy: 
BUNCH MORE PICS IN MY BUILD THREAD. CHECK EM OUT!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

man that's nice, i likes. they should of made a 1:1 of that.


----------



## brantstevens

Damn that came out clean bro!


----------



## That 79

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 10 2011, 10:23 PM~19839432
> *99% DONE STILL WAITING ON A NEW FRONT BUMPER/GRILL SO I CAN DO THE PHOTO ETCH GRILL. POLISH THE HOOD,AN ALSO WAITING FOR A DECAL FOR THE HARD COVER..OH AN I LOST THE RADIATOR HOSE...LOL...ILL ADD ONE TONIGHT.
> PLUS ILL BE ADDING CROSS LACED WHEELS WHEN THEY GET HERE! :cheesy:
> BUNCH  MORE PICS IN MY BUILD THREAD. CHECK EM OUT!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That is a cool and interesting concept, you chose the correct top for it too.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by That 79_@Feb 11 2011, 01:27 PM~19844849
> *That is a cool and interesting concept, you chose the correct top for it too.
> *


thanks the rear sail panels are scratch built...


----------



## chevyguy97

damn i likes that one tooo.


----------



## caprice on dz

Well, weather repot show its supposed to be a decent day in my neighborhood so hopefully after I install my new tires on the caprice I can get the 65 in some primer, maybe even a first coat of the radiant silver too.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

thinking of trying something alil different then my norm...not sure if you would call them donks or not but thinking abut some big ass wheels tuck an slammed!!
what ya guy's think??? yeah no....still undecided on wheels but im liken the black!!
the black 74 cleard today prob..polish it out next week :happysad: the orange still needs clear..an ofcourse they will get the bmf an photo etch treatment.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

builds looking good shit i gotta get on the ball


----------



## Moze

Go for it! I like the wheels you got on them, not a fan of big wheels but they look pretty good tucked, very clean and simple. I think as long as you dont put giant Lucky Charms logos and rainbows all over them they should be fine. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Feb 12 2011, 01:19 AM~19849943
> *Go for it!  I like the wheels you got on them, not a fan of big wheels but they look pretty good tucked, very clean and simple.  I think as long as you dont put giant Lucky Charms logos and rainbows all over them they should be fine. :biggrin:
> *


yeah i hear ya im not a big fan of them either but i just wanna try something different than what i would norm...do.. :happysad: if i dont like it there only wheels i have a shitload more..maybe some black spoks or something.... :biggrin: 
dont be given me any of them crazy ideas now with the logos...lol. :roflmao: :roflmao: :wow: :run: :sprint: :barf:


----------



## chevyguy97

both cars look good like that, but i realy like that orange one. just me but i think the wheels on the black car would look better on the orange car.
but either what they look good.

so what are we going to call that style of car???? i know lowriders have little wire wheels on them

and donks have big ass wheels and lift kits.

so whats a lowrider with big wheels?????
we need to name that style of car.

i have some friends with some 70's caddys that are kinda low with 24's on them. i need to get some pic's of them and post them up.
the cars you are building are that same kinda style.
so what's this style of car called???????????


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 12 2011, 10:07 AM~19851286
> *both cars look good like that, but i realy like that orange one. just me but i think the wheels on the black car would look better on the orange car.
> but either what they look good.
> 
> so what are we going to call that style of car????  i know lowriders have little wire wheels on them
> 
> and donks have big ass wheels and lift kits.
> 
> so whats a lowrider with big wheels?????
> we need to name that style of car.
> 
> i have some friends with some 70's caddys that are kinda low with 24's on them. i need to get some pic's of them and post them up.
> the cars you are building are that same kinda style.
> so what's this style of car called???????????
> *


good question i have no frickin idea! :dunno: "big slammer's" 
:dunno: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang, the Candyman gets down !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'ma have to get some blanks and start paintin' again !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 12 2011, 12:43 AM~19849702
> *thinking of trying something alil different then my norm...not sure if you would call them donks or not but thinking abut some big ass wheels tuck an slammed!!
> what ya guy's think??? yeah no....still undecided on wheels but im liken the black!!
> the black 74 cleard today prob..polish it out next week :happysad:  the orange still needs clear..an ofcourse they will get the bmf an photo etch treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 I`m liking the black n chrome on the 74 but on 71 ehh imo


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 12 2011, 10:07 AM~19851286
> *both cars look good like that, but i realy like that orange one. just me but i think the wheels on the black car would look better on the orange car.
> but either what they look good.
> 
> so what are we going to call that style of car????  i know lowriders have little wire wheels on them
> 
> and donks have big ass wheels and lift kits.
> 
> so whats a lowrider with big wheels?????
> we need to name that style of car.
> 
> i have some friends with some 70's caddys that are kinda low with 24's on them. i need to get some pic's of them and post them up.
> the cars you are building are that same kinda style.
> so what's this style of car called???????????
> *


Either way u do this car, whether it be low low, big wheels, or stock its ALWAYS gonna be a donk. People use the term donk for a car with big wheels. Wrong. The technical term for a donk is a 71-76 Caprice or Impala, which is where those fall under  

Lookin sweet by the way! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

ok boys i just went and picked up my new project, it's a 64 impala 4-door, it's got 24's onit in the pic, but i did not get the wheels with it,i have a set of 14inch daytons and a set of 20inch boss 335 wheels, not sure which ones im going to use, well it needs a little body work, and the interior put back init, but i did get all the interior, the motor is a 400 and runs great, i do have a bag kit for it, that i hope to be putting on real soon, still got snow on the ground so getting this finished is going to take awhile. and got all this for $4500 bucks with out the wheels. just want to show ya'll caues i know how everyone likes them 64's.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 12 2011, 02:23 PM~19852430
> *ok boys i just went and picked up my new project, it's a 64 impala 4-door, it's got 24's onit in the pic, but i did not get the wheels with it,i have a set of 14inch daytons and a set of 20inch boss 335 wheels, not sure which ones im going to use, well it needs a little body work, and the interior put back init, but i did get all the interior, the motor is a 400 and runs great, i do have a bag kit for it, that i hope to be putting on real soon, still got snow on the ground so getting this finished is going to take awhile. and got all this for $4500 bucks with out the wheels. just want to show ya'll caues i know how everyone likes them 64's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a killer deal sweet ride! :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> Either way u do this car, whether it be low low, big wheels, or stock its ALWAYS gonna be a donk. People use the term donk for a car with big wheels. Wrong. The technical term for a donk is a 71-76 Caprice or Impala, which is where those fall under
> 
> Lookin sweet by the way! :biggrin:
> thanks but im still calling them "BIG SLAMMERS" ...lol.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevyguy97

this is what im thinking when i get it done, maybe somthing like this.


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 12 2011, 02:23 PM~19852430
> *ok boys i just went and picked up my new project, it's a 64 impala 4-door, it's got 24's onit in the pic, but i did not get the wheels with it,i have a set of 14inch daytons and a set of 20inch boss 335 wheels, not sure which ones im going to use, well it needs a little body work, and the interior put back init, but i did get all the interior, the motor is a 400 and runs great, i do have a bag kit for it, that i hope to be putting on real soon, still got snow on the ground so getting this finished is going to take awhile. and got all this for $4500 bucks with out the wheels. just want to show ya'll caues i know how everyone likes them 64's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


roll them dz man, btw, re them caddy pillow tops or did they do the stock seats with pillow tops on them?


----------



## caprice on dz

Damn weather man telling lies again, temp is decent but windy as hell, don't think I'll get any body painting done today, I did spray the chassis in the silver and the front and rear suspension in black. Now I gotta detail the rotors/calipers and get me some reference shots to determine where to run the brake hoses.


----------



## caprice on dz

well, the temp was nice but it was windy, no body painting done today but I did spray the chassis and detail the suspension.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 12 2011, 04:10 PM~19853208
> *roll them dz man, btw, re them caddy pillow tops or did they do the stock seats with pillow tops on them?
> *


i don't know about the seats, they do look like some old caddy seats, the guy i bought the car from did not tell me were the seats came from.
and i am going monday to put the tires on the D's i got, and i hope to have them on some time next week. i think im going to put the 20's on my S-10. :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 12 2011, 07:01 PM~19853642
> *i don't know about the seats, they do look like some old caddy seats, the guy i bought the car from did not tell me were the seats came from.
> and i am going monday to put the tires on the D's i got, and i hope to have them on some time next week. i think im going to put the 20's on my S-10. :biggrin:
> *


good call, nothing like an s=dime on some twenkies


----------



## caprice on dz

Last one tonight, interior color, not sure the name, its an old can of plasti-kote, Toyota color I think, slightly darker than the flash makes it out to be.


----------



## chevyguy97

man that looks good. the rear end looks clean as hell.
can't wait to see the whole car painted.


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 12 2011, 07:30 PM~19853739
> *man that looks good. the rear end looks clean as hell.
> can't wait to see the whole car painted.
> *


the interior is almost the same color as in my 1:1 caprice, just looked up the body paint code on it and its dark cherry metallic, thinking if I ever respray it gonna go with champagne or mercedes sliver and keep the stock interior color.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

RIDES ARE LOOKIN' GOOD FELLAS ! 


kILLA 'SCORE ON THE '64 BRO !


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 12 2011, 01:44 PM~19852804
> *this is what im thinking when i get it done, maybe somthing like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


chop the top, get 2 door's from a 2 door parts car....weld in the rear doors...get some connects on some vert goodies and you gotta wicked 2 door impy convert!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I got to fellas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!












I'm thinkin' greens and limes .


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 13 2011, 07:07 PM~19859824
> *I got to fellas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinkin' greens and limes .
> *


 :0 :wow: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 12 2011, 01:44 PM~19852804
> *this is what im thinking when i get it done, maybe somthing like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sick car you got here!! great start to a rad toy!! id rock the 14s if i was you, but its personal preferance!

Whatever you do...DONT WELD THE REAR DOORS AND CUT THE ROOF OFF!!!

there is absolutly nothing wrong with a 4 door!!

id put the 14s on it cut the coils and rock it hammered for a while till you save up enough to paint it your own color!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 13 2011, 07:16 PM~19859910
> *:0  :wow:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


Got it started already homie ! :biggrin: 

Build up in my post folder.


----------



## chevyguy97

i am putting the 14's onit, i just got to go get the tires mounted today, and no im am not cutting the top off and making it into a 2 door, i kinda like the 4-door, and as far as low, O -- it will be low, it is going into the shop some time this week and it will be bagged when it rolls out. i have most of the bag kit, just got to go get the bag cups for the rear, and i will be ready to bag it.
i will post up some more pic's as soon as i get the D's onit.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 14 2011, 08:21 AM~19864993
> *i am putting the 14's onit, i just got to go get the tires mounted today, and no im am not cutting the top off and making it into a 2 door, i kinda like the 4-door, and as far as low, O -- it will be low, it is going into the shop some time this week and it will be bagged when it rolls out. i have most of the bag kit, just got to go get the bag cups for the rear, and i will be ready to bag it.
> i will post up some more pic's as soon as i get the D's onit.
> *


Thats gonna be nice with the bag suspension on it.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

finaly got some color on the body of the 60 elco... would of had it clear'd tonight but now i got some dust to wet sand out an then some more color..


----------



## caprice on dz




----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin: sup fellas! :wave:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 15 2011, 01:38 PM~19875721
> *:biggrin:  sup fellas!  :wave:
> *


 :wave: sup!! worrkin on this 60 elco trying to get er done....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 15 2011, 02:41 PM~19875745
> *:wave: sup!! worrkin on this 60 elco trying to get er done....
> *






thats whats up.............. do your thing brother!

i wanted to let everyone know, i have one half of my bench here, waiting for the other half :wow: and settin up shop will be in order.

i also plan on building a nice paint booth with exsaust fans so painting all year round will be a plus as well  


keep doin what your doin fellas, and if you need to get ahold of me, you know where to find me


----------



## caprice on dz

Dupli-color radiant silver, can't decide between racing stripes or maybe a slight flake top coat.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 15 2011, 06:19 PM~19877539
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dupli-color radiant silver, can't decide between racing stripes or maybe a slight flake top coat.
> *


hmmm tough call....i do know them wheels are gonna look sick on it thuogh!!!


----------



## caprice on dz

just cleared a test panel, it helps bring out the metallic in the paint, so I think it will stay just like this


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

first one for year for the fam!!!  












more pix in my thread!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Feb 15 2011, 08:08 PM~19878535
> *first one for year for the fam!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pix in my thread!!
> *


mean looking...


----------



## caprice on dz

Did some scratchbuilding tonite, all aluminum


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 15 2011, 08:43 PM~19878840
> *Did some scratchbuilding tonite, all aluminum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet how did you make them cups?


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 15 2011, 08:45 PM~19878873
> *sweet how did you make them cups?
> *


I have a micro mark mini tube cutter, 1/16 shaft, 3/32 cup, with a small washer. Got the washer in the rc section at hobbytown, not sure the exact size but the center is smaller than the one tube but bigger than the other.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 15 2011, 08:55 PM~19878938
> *I have a micro mark mini tube cutter, 1/16 shaft, 3/32 cup, with a small washer. Got the washer in the rc section at hobbytown, not sure the exact size but the center is smaller than the one tube but bigger than the other.
> *


nice!!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 15 2011, 06:45 PM~19878873
> *sweet how did you make them cups?
> *


i have used the eyelets in the sowing section at hobby lobby, imma have to dig out the old LRB's and fine their how to on cylinders.......thats how i learned em back in the day!!!......................BTW......whats up jeff?! good to hear your getting the lab put together!


----------



## Big Aaron

NICE MODEL CARS.YOU INTERESTED IN SELLING A LOWRIDER ONE


----------



## chris mineer

looks good frank


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

[/quote]
lookin sweet!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

figured id put some pics of this up before it hits the u.k.  
























more pics in my build thread.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Feb 15 2011, 11:52 PM~19880752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: Dang homie, this looks great !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

been trying to get the bed smoothed out on the 60 inpala..its getting there..


----------



## chris mineer

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 16 2011, 09:53 PM~19888041
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  Dang homie, this looks great !
> *



thanks big T.. if you need 1 get at me an well work something out


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 16 2011, 11:34 PM~19889642
> *been trying to get the bed smoothed out on the 60 inpala..its getting there..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


after reading what you wrote, i just had to laugh, never outa anyone's mouth in the whole world has the words impala came out in the same sentence. :biggrin: lol
looks good man, can't wait to see it finished. :0
you the man.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 17 2011, 09:59 AM~19891450
> *after reading what you wrote, i just had to laugh, never outa anyone's mouth in the whole world has the words impala came out in the same sentence. :biggrin: lol
> looks good man, can't wait to see it finished. :0
> you the man.
> *


lol....it is a truck right...lol... thanks for the comps..


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 17 2011, 12:34 AM~19889642
> *been trying to get the bed smoothed out on the 60 inpala..its getting there..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work on the bed j!!!


----------



## Damaged

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Feb 17 2011, 03:34 PM~19889642-->
> 
> 
> 
> been trying to get the bed smoothed out on the 60 inpala..its getting there..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice work bro, looks awesome :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 18 2011, 01:03 AM~19891466
> *lol....it is a truck right...lol...
> *


Nah bro its a ute :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> been trying to get the bed smoothed out on the 60 inpala..its getting there..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bed looks good. Looks like you painted your nails to match! :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

bed looks good. Looks like you painted your nails to match! :wow:
[/quote]
lol....that was a test shot! :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

:no: you crazy J


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 17 2011, 12:34 AM~19889642
> *been trying to get the bed smoothed out on the 60 inpala..its getting there..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks really smooth bro


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Feb 17 2011, 12:48 PM~19892608
> *looks really smooth bro
> *


its getting there...not done yet.


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

GOT THIS GOING ON HERE TOO...DID ALIL WORK ON THE BONI WAGON FOR THE WAGON BUILD OFF....IVE ADDED A FEW OTHER THINGS IN THE INTERIOR SINCE THESE PICS..
















STILL NEED TO ADD IN THE PUMPS












GOT SOME PAINT AN DETAIL WORK DONE ON THE SUSPENSION. HAVE DONE ALOT MORE SINCE THIS PIC LAST NIGHT..BRAKE LINES/GAS LINES REAR AN FRONT SUSPENSION IS DONE...I WILL POST MORE PICS TODAY WHEN I GET THE MOTOR IN.


----------



## Damaged

:wow: Thats alot of detail work bro and very clean :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 18 2011, 12:10 PM~19900940
> *GOT THIS GOING ON HERE TOO...DID ALIL WORK ON THE BONI WAGON FOR THE WAGON BUILD OFF....IVE ADDED A FEW OTHER THINGS IN THE INTERIOR SINCE THESE PICS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STILL NEED TO ADD IN THE PUMPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT SOME PAINT AN DETAIL WORK DONE ON THE SUSPENSION.  HAVE DONE ALOT MORE SINCE THIS PIC LAST NIGHT..BRAKE LINES/GAS LINES REAR AN FRONT SUSPENSION IS DONE...I WILL POST MORE PICS TODAY WHEN I GET THE MOTOR IN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




oh damn! :wow: that trunk set up is gonna look fuckin sick bro! bad ass fuckin work so far on this one!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

thanks for the comps..guys! :cheesy: i should have some brass pumps done up tonight..still working on them now. just got them all polished up!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 18 2011, 11:10 AM~19900940
> *GOT THIS GOING ON HERE TOO...DID ALIL WORK ON THE BONI WAGON FOR THE WAGON BUILD OFF....IVE ADDED A FEW OTHER THINGS IN THE INTERIOR SINCE THESE PICS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STILL NEED TO ADD IN THE PUMPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT SOME PAINT AN DETAIL WORK DONE ON THE SUSPENSION.  HAVE DONE ALOT MORE SINCE THIS PIC LAST NIGHT..BRAKE LINES/GAS LINES REAR AN FRONT SUSPENSION IS DONE...I WILL POST MORE PICS TODAY WHEN I GET THE MOTOR IN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That wagon is SOLID homie !


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 18 2011, 11:10 AM~19900940
> *GOT THIS GOING ON HERE TOO...DID ALIL WORK ON THE BONI WAGON FOR THE WAGON BUILD OFF....IVE ADDED A FEW OTHER THINGS IN THE INTERIOR SINCE THESE PICS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STILL NEED TO ADD IN THE PUMPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT SOME PAINT AN DETAIL WORK DONE ON THE SUSPENSION.  HAVE DONE ALOT MORE SINCE THIS PIC LAST NIGHT..BRAKE LINES/GAS LINES REAR AN FRONT SUSPENSION IS DONE...I WILL POST MORE PICS TODAY WHEN I GET THE MOTOR IN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam bro this ride is freaking fly!! you got alot a detail on it. good job homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

one pump down an one to go!! :biggrin: 
this was a real bitch to make....


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 16 2011, 09:53 AM~19883345
> *figured id put some pics of this up before it hits  the u.k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics in my build thread.
> *



thats oldschool :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

COMING SOONER THAN I THOUGHT ...................


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 18 2011, 10:09 PM~19904967
> *one pump down an one to go!! :biggrin:
> this was a real bitch to make....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




whats did you use to make these?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 18 2011, 10:06 PM~19905491
> *whats did you use to make these?
> *


what you mean??? its mostly all brass... with copper t's an alluminum hard lines. with some rubber hoses an wires..


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good 716..and cant wait to see it done trend..

little more done on the 67


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Feb 19 2011, 01:30 AM~19907414
> *lookin good 716..and cant wait to see it done trend..
> 
> little more done on the 67
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah looks killer..like how you took the two grills to make tha hideaway too! :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer

thanks bro


----------



## caprice on dz

Its the end of an era ladies and gentlemen. Not gonna bullshit you, this was done because it was worth more as scrap then selling to crazy rays. It needed way too much work to be a reliable vehicle to sell to someone, besides, I got a month shy of seven years and 160,000 miles out of it. Now its onto better things, doubblebubble here I come.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 18 2011, 08:05 PM~19905469
> *COMING SOONER THAN I THOUGHT ...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice i like that 

whos the girl ? :biggrin:


----------



## Damaged




----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 18 2011, 07:09 PM~19904967
> *one pump down an one to go!! :biggrin:
> this was a real bitch to make....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Superclean!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Feb 19 2011, 01:30 AM~19907414
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bro this is lookin' REAL good ! Now I know that I have to do
a '67 Caprice in the near future ..... :biggrin: 

I wish I was goin' to Cincy now to see the Caprice in person.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Feb 18 2011, 11:30 PM~19907414
> *lookin good 716..and cant wait to see it done trend..
> 
> little more done on the 67
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love that grill this 67 looks super clean


----------



## chris mineer

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 19 2011, 07:56 PM~19911666
> *Bro this is lookin' REAL good ! Now I know that I have to do
> a '67 Caprice in the near future .....  :biggrin:
> 
> I wish I was goin' to Cincy now to see the Caprice in person.
> 
> *



thanks guys an tony im gowin to try and get to indy so it will be their


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Feb 19 2011, 03:16 AM~19908000-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice i like that
> 
> whos the girl ? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tHANX BRO , THATS THE WIFE ... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chris mineer_@Feb 19 2011, 09:21 PM~19912295
> *thanks guys an tony im gowin to try and get to indy so it will be their
> *



kOOL , HOPE U MAKE IT BRO.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

here picx of the other pump.. i re-did the hoses on the first one cause they look like shit...so this time i ran hard line inside the rubber hose an it bent just they way i wantred them too without getting kink'd  

























an here they are in the car...batteries an wires are next!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 19 2011, 07:38 PM~19912441
> *tHANX BRO , THATS THE WIFE ...  :biggrin:
> kOOL , HOPE U MAKE IT BRO.
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

does she gots a twin sister :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 19 2011, 05:05 AM~19905469
> *COMING SOONER THAN I THOUGHT ...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



FRESH.. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 19 2011, 10:09 PM~19913014
> *here picx of the other pump.. i re-did the hoses on the first one cause they look like shit...so this time i ran hard line inside the rubber hose an it bent just they way i wantred them too without getting kink'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an here they are in the car...batteries an wires are next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man that looks so real. :0 
bad ass work.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 19 2011, 11:56 PM~19913364
> *:0
> 
> does she gots a  twin sister  :biggrin:
> *


I married both of them ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 20 2011, 12:09 AM~19913014
> *here picx of the other pump.. i re-did the hoses on the first one cause they look like shit...so this time i ran hard line inside the rubber hose an it bent just they way i wantred them too without getting kink'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an here they are in the car...batteries an wires are next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: I like this


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 20 2011, 06:47 AM~19914732
> *FRESH.. :biggrin:
> *


Thanx bro !


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 20 2011, 05:09 AM~19913014
> *here picx of the other pump.. i re-did the hoses on the first one cause they look like shit...so this time i ran hard line inside the rubber hose an it bent just they way i wantred them too without getting kink'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an here they are in the car...batteries an wires are next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NIIIIIIIICE


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 20 2011, 07:38 AM~19914934
> *I married both of them  ! :biggrin:
> *


  

share them fool or atleast one :happysad:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 20 2011, 01:58 PM~19916168
> *
> 
> share them fool or atleast one  :happysad:
> *


When I'm done with 'em you can have both of 'em ! :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 20 2011, 12:04 PM~19916218
> *When I'm done with 'em you can have both of 'em !  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

sloppy seconds .....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 20 2011, 02:34 PM~19916422
> *:0
> 
> sloppy seconds .....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

NOT TRYING TO BE A TOPIC HOG AN POST MY SHIT EVERYWHERE....
BUT IF YOU DONT CHECK OUT THE WAGON BUILD OFF THREAD THIS IS WHERE IM AT WITH MY 65 BONNI WAGON... HERE YA ALL GO!!


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 21 2011, 10:53 AM~19922452
> *NOT TRYING TO BE A TOPIC HOG AN POST MY SHIT EVERYWHERE....
> BUT IF YOU DONT CHECK OUT THE WAGON BUILD OFF THREAD THIS IS WHERE IM AT WITH MY 65 BONNI WAGON... HERE YA ALL GO!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam homie this wagon looks tight you got alot of detail to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Homie that is some sick detail work!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 21 2011, 08:53 AM~19922452
> *NOT TRYING TO BE A TOPIC HOG AN POST MY SHIT EVERYWHERE....
> BUT IF YOU DONT CHECK OUT THE WAGON BUILD OFF THREAD THIS IS WHERE IM AT WITH MY 65 BONNI WAGON... HERE YA ALL GO!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


really lovin how this is coming out and all the billet parts nice detail jeral


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

thanks for all the comps fellas...heres one more pick for the road..cut some holes for the sun roof an the sliding rag...ill post more when i finish it!!


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 21 2011, 09:53 AM~19922452
> *NOT TRYING TO BE A TOPIC HOG AN POST MY SHIT EVERYWHERE....
> BUT IF YOU DONT CHECK OUT THE WAGON BUILD OFF THREAD THIS IS WHERE IM AT WITH MY 65 BONNI WAGON... HERE YA ALL GO!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YO JERAL,MAN NIKKA YOU DONE TOOK ME BACK DOWN MEMORY LANE WITH THAT STICKER YOU GOT GOING ON ON THIS BUILD.A DUDE THAT GOT ME INTO MODELING USE TO USE THEM STICKERS ON A FEW OF HIS BUILDS.HE THE ONE THAT GOT ME INTO DOING INTERIORS WITH GLITTER CAUSE OF THEM STICKERS MAN.DANG.MEMORIES. 

THEM STICKERS IS SOME 1993 SHIT FOR ME.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 22 2011, 05:16 PM~19934258
> *YO JERAL,MAN NIKKA YOU DONE TOOK ME BACK DOWN MEMORY LANE WITH THAT STICKER YOU GOT GOING ON ON THIS BUILD.A DUDE THAT GOT ME INTO MODELING USE TO USE THEM STICKERS ON A FEW OF HIS BUILDS.HE THE ONE THAT GOT ME INTO DOING INTERIORS WITH GLITTER CAUSE OF THEM STICKERS MAN.DANG.MEMORIES.
> 
> THEM STICKERS IS SOME 1993 SHIT FOR ME.
> *


lol.. thats cool.. i cant do them crazy custom interiors like you do :biggrin: 
so this is prob...my best custom interior ive done so far. scratch built back half an center counsel.....door panels are from a dodge 300 the seats are vintage i think there from the uncertin-t ....custom dash an some bad ass tape!! :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 22 2011, 04:21 PM~19934283
> *lol.. thats cool.. i cant do them crazy custom interiors like you do  :biggrin:
> so this is prob...my best custom interior ive done so far. scratch built back half an center counsel.....door panels are from a dodge 300 the seats are vintage i think there from the uncertin-t ....custom dash an some bad ass tape!! :biggrin:
> *


YOU FUCKED ME UP WITH THAT STICKER TAPE WEY.IM A HAVE TO GO HOME & DRINK AFTER WORK NOW & REMINISCE.CHINGADA MADRE.LOL.


----------



## chevyguy97

did i see a fish tank, man I SAID HE HAS A FISH TANK init. lol man the detail is just awesome. great job, just awesome.
DYNASY M.C.C. all the way homie.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 22 2011, 08:22 PM~19935542
> *did i see a fish tank, man I SAID HE HAS A FISH TANK init. lol man the detail is just awesome. great job, just awesome.
> DYNASY M.C.C. all the way homie.
> *


THATS FUNNNY :biggrin: ...THANK BRO. :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

whaats up fellas......... ive got alil more advaced and got us a dynasty page on face book...... its easy to do and i encurage all of us to join in 

heres the link if you wanna join up, let me know

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_...152620734794916


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 23 2011, 01:03 AM~19938482
> *whaats up fellas......... ive got alil more advaced and got us a dynasty page on face book...... its easy to do and i encurage all of us to join in
> 
> heres the link if you wanna join up, let me know
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_...152620734794916
> *


i dont have a face book :happysad:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 23 2011, 02:14 AM~19938569
> *i dont have a face book  :happysad:
> *




set one up, its easy bro! and its alot easier to talk and nav then layitlow, and you dont have to deal with retards either


----------



## hopper4lyfe

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 22 2011, 03:08 PM~19934200
> *thanks for all the comps fellas...heres one more pick for the road..cut some holes for the sun roof an the sliding rag...ill post more when i finish it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: INSANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: looks hellanice


----------



## chevyguy97

ok guys im on facebook look me up and send me a friend request.
matt pervin


----------



## dutchone

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 22 2011, 03:08 PM~19934200
> *thanks for all the comps fellas...heres one more pick for the road..cut some holes for the sun roof an the sliding rag...ill post more when i finish it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U KILLIN IT!! i new it would look this good, i got my eye on this wagon ! ima get on mine today!! Good Work !!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

DYNASTY FAM ....WE HAVE OUR OWN PAGE ON FACEBOOK THANKS TO MR. PRESIDENT!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin: 


waitin on 716 :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

Full pics and details in my build thread


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 23 2011, 03:00 PM~19941791
> *:biggrin:
> waitin on 716  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH PROB..NOT GONNA HAPPEN... :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 23 2011, 04:27 PM~19942403
> *Full pics and details in my build thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PRETTY COOL RAT TOW!! WAS IT DIECAST?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 23 2011, 04:27 PM~19942403
> *Full pics and details in my build thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## owenart714

what up fellas, 

Im on facebook dynasty's page. add me!


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 21 2011, 10:53 AM~19922452
> *NOT TRYING TO BE A TOPIC HOG AN POST MY SHIT EVERYWHERE....
> BUT IF YOU DONT CHECK OUT THE WAGON BUILD OFF THREAD THIS IS WHERE IM AT WITH MY 65 BONNI WAGON... HERE YA ALL GO!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Only one word can describe a build like this-AMAZING!


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 21 2011, 10:53 AM~19922452
> *NOT TRYING TO BE A TOPIC HOG AN POST MY SHIT EVERYWHERE....
> BUT IF YOU DONT CHECK OUT THE WAGON BUILD OFF THREAD THIS IS WHERE IM AT WITH MY 65 BONNI WAGON... HERE YA ALL GO!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN J.


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 23 2011, 03:40 PM~19942498
> *PRETTY COOL RAT TOW!! WAS IT DIECAST?
> *


 :no: 

check my build thread for the details on it


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 23 2011, 08:29 PM~19944211
> *:no:
> 
> check my build thread for the details on it
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 21 2011, 09:53 AM~19922452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats cool shit, I seen em do this on a Pimp my ride episode


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 23 2011, 05:39 PM~19942489
> *YEAH PROB..NOT GONNA HAPPEN... :happysad:
> *




:uh: have fun lol


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:ninja:


----------



## badgas

716 on the money.


----------



## chevyguy97

i will still be over here with ya 716. i got facebook, but i still like layitlow.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 25 2011, 07:35 AM~19957266
> *i will still be over here with ya 716. i got facebook, but i still like layitlow.
> *


oh yeah no duoght!! im not leaving l.i.l.  im still on the fence about the facebook thing... i dont know anything about facebook.. :happysad: i have a my space...lol.... but according to my girls "my space is so yesterday"...lol...

so is that the case everyone is leaving l.i.l. huh nice!! its cool!!!
ill be here...lol... :cheesy:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 25 2011, 09:22 AM~19957796
> *oh yeah no duoght!! im not leaving l.i.l.   im still on the fence about the facebook thing... i dont know anything about facebook.. :happysad: i have a my space...lol.... but according to my girls "my space is so yesterday"...lol...
> 
> so is that the case everyone is leaving l.i.l. huh nice!!  its cool!!!
> ill be here...lol... :cheesy:
> *


lol, I dropped by myspace the other day looking up a local band & holy shit that place is like a digital graveyard.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Feb 25 2011, 10:25 AM~19957810
> *lol, I dropped by myspace the other day looking up a local band & holy shit that place is like a digital graveyard.
> *


lol.....thats funny.... i dont think ive been on mine ina month.... :happysad:


----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 25 2011, 11:22 AM~19957796
> *so is that the case everyone is leaving l.i.l. huh nice!!  its cool!!!
> ill be here...lol... :cheesy:
> *



ill b here, no facebook :biggrin: 
guess im bhind the times


----------



## brantstevens

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 26 2011, 01:22 AM~19957796
> *oh yeah no duoght!! im not leaving l.i.l.   im still on the fence about the facebook thing... i dont know anything about facebook.. :happysad: i have a my space...lol.... but according to my girls "my space is so yesterday"...lol...
> 
> so is that the case everyone is leaving l.i.l. huh nice!!  its cool!!!
> ill be here...lol... :cheesy:
> *



I havent been on myspace in bout a year or so or even facebook in bout 6 months haha but im with you Layin Low i aint leavin LIL :thumbsup: ive got so much to learn!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Feb 25 2011, 10:33 AM~19957853
> *I havent been on myspace in bout a year or so or even facebook in bout 6 months haha but im with you Layin Low i aint leavin LIL  :thumbsup: ive got so much to learn!
> *


ill prob...do the facebook eventually but ill allways be here on l.i.l.  
we all have the dynasty page to go to but dont really seem like thats getting alot of activity like it should...i go on there almost everyday to see whats new..theres only about 7 people i see that have been there or who are the reg....there...just dont want to do all this face book thing an have it turn out like that is all... :happysad:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Trend is here bro. Facebook has me lost. My wife talked me inti an account but im only on there once in a blue moon.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 25 2011, 11:22 AM~19957796
> *oh yeah no duoght!! im not leaving l.i.l.   im still on the fence about the facebook thing... i dont know anything about facebook.. :happysad: i have a my space...lol.... but according to my girls "my space is so yesterday"...lol...
> 
> so is that the case everyone is leaving l.i.l. huh nice!!  its cool!!!
> ill be here...lol... :cheesy:
> *





well like i stated over on the new site, either you move with the club, or you get left behind............ its not a life changing decision, its starting a new page so you can join up with the club in a drama free spot! 

you wanna hang around here? thats cool, your a grown ass man, and i cant tell you what to do, but what i can ask (as the club presedent) is that you join us, in a spot where its more conveient for most of us to get on there and shoot the shit!

most of the club will be posting up on there from now on, and from what i gathered, is that everyone that is layitlow has a facebook, so your not missing anything from over here lol............. well no, everyone from layitlow is on facebook, so YOU wont miss anything over here  

so the balls in your court bro, either you roll with the family, or you get left behind.................. no one is above the club, and im not having that shit! you can still have your little rondavues here on layitlow, but i would like to see you join the rest of the club!

if you have any questions J you know how to get ahold of me, if you need a better explaination, just call me when you have some free time  ill be here all day!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 25 2011, 11:23 AM~19958178
> *well like i stated over on the new site, either you move with the club, or you get left behind............ its not a life changing decision, its starting a new page so you can join up with the club in a drama free spot!
> 
> you wanna hang around here? thats cool, your a grown ass man, and i cant tell you what to do, but what i can ask (as the club presedent) is that you join us, in a spot where its more conveient for most of us to get on there and shoot the shit!
> 
> most of the club will be posting up on there from now on, and from what i gathered, is that everyone that is layitlow has a facebook, so your not missing anything from over here lol............. well no, everyone from layitlow is on facebook, so YOU wont miss anything over here
> 
> so the balls in your court bro, either you roll with the family, or you get left behind.................. no one is above the club, and im not having that shit! you can still have your little rondavues here on layitlow, but i would like to see you join the rest of the club!
> 
> if you have any questions J you know how to get ahold of me, if you need a better explaination, just call me when you have some free time   ill be here all day!
> *


yeah i am gonna hang around here ive met alot of great people on here an not just in our club..so when you say i "roll with the fam or get left behind" so what you sayin if i dont get facebook im ass out the club? i said i was on the fence never said i wasnt going to !! either way ill still do l.i.l. the dynasty thread an now we have face book.. ill play follow the leader for the club ...an there you go again with the "no one is above ther club shit"..i never said i was... i like being on l.i.l. an my rondavues....lol....nothing wrong with it! maybe its just the way you type things on here i dont know but pm me your # an ill call ya up asap  
for some reason i dont have it with your addy in my book. :happysad:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 25 2011, 12:30 PM~19958223
> *shit pm me your # for some reason i dont have it with your addy in my book. :happysad:
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 25 2011, 11:37 AM~19958270
> *
> *


oops!!! my bad didnt see the give me a half hour part...lol...yeah it rang once an i hung up.. :biggrin: ill call ya back..


----------



## regalistic

I DONT SEE WHY WE JUST CANT DO BOTH.... THERE ARE STILL SOME VERY COOL THINGS ABOUT THIS SITE, SOME GREAT BUILDERS, SOME GREAT REFERENCE PHOTOS... AND SOME COOL CATS ON HERE.


----------



## duke12

:machinegun:


----------



## duke12

uffin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 25 2011, 02:05 PM~19958805
> *I DONT SEE WHY WE JUST CANT DO BOTH.... THERE ARE STILL SOME VERY COOL THINGS ABOUT THIS SITE, SOME GREAT BUILDERS, SOME GREAT REFERENCE PHOTOS... AND SOME COOL CATS ON HERE.
> *




i agree............. and i dont have a problem with that, but as far as a smoke spot.........i would like all of our members (some that dont come to layitlow)to see all the members, and for the rest of the members to see some of the work from cats that dont come to layitlow.................. if some cats wanna troll over here, thats cool, but as far a shootin the shit with the crew, i would like us to step up and move with the times..............to me, this site (the model section)is dead, all the GREAT BUILDERS that used to post here, are now posting over there and not here  


just my .02


----------



## duke12

:thumbsup: :rofl: :h5: :drama: :rimshot:


----------



## duke12

o my gosh :roflmao: :wave: :rofl: :h5: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 25 2011, 01:05 PM~19958805
> *I DONT SEE WHY WE JUST CANT DO BOTH.... THERE ARE STILL SOME VERY COOL THINGS ABOUT THIS SITE, SOME GREAT BUILDERS, SOME GREAT REFERENCE PHOTOS... AND SOME COOL CATS ON HERE.
> *


Great point. Just my. 02


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

JEFF'S NOT SAYING YOUR NOT ALOUD OVER HERE HE JUST WANTS TO GET THE CREW TOGETHER AND HAVE LIKE A JAM SESSION ON FB.......ITS NOT LIKE HES SAYING TO DELETE YOUR L.I.L ACCOUNT


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Feb 25 2011, 03:42 PM~19959415
> *JEFF'S NOT SAYING YOUR NOT ALOUD OVER HERE HE JUST WANTS TO GET THE CREW TOGETHER AND HAVE LIKE A JAM SESSION ON FB.......ITS NOT LIKE HES SAYING TO DELETE YOUR L.I.L ACCOUNT
> *





thanks frank!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 25 2011, 09:23 AM~19958178
> *well like i stated over on the new site, either you move with the club, or you get left behind............ its not a life changing decision, its starting a new page so you can join up with the club in a drama free spot!
> 
> you wanna hang around here? thats cool, your a grown ass man, and i cant tell you what to do, but what i can ask (as the club presedent) is that you join us, in a spot where its more conveient for most of us to get on there and shoot the shit!
> 
> most of the club will be posting up on there from now on, and from what i gathered, is that everyone that is layitlow has a facebook, so your not missing anything from over here lol............. well no, everyone from layitlow is on facebook, so YOU wont miss anything over here
> 
> so the balls in your court bro, either you roll with the family, or you get left behind.................. no one is above the club, and im not having that shit! you can still have your little rondavues here on layitlow, but i would like to see you join the rest of the club!
> 
> if you have any questions J you know how to get ahold of me, if you need a better explaination, just call me when you have some free time   ill be here all day!
> *


 I know this is not my business.. but does any care that Hydro will be sad if 
everybody leave's the sandbox?   what would I do? maybe start hanging out at a karaoke bar? that would be tragic..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 25 2011, 06:18 PM~19960354
> *I know this is not my business..  but does any care that Hydro will be sad if
> everybody leave's the sandbox?       what would I do? maybe start hanging out at a karaoke bar?  that would be tragic..
> *





see the sand box is full of cat shit and im tryin to move the crew to a bigger, cleaner sand box  

shit your on facebook, give the shit a shot, thats the problem with some of these cats and being stuck in there ways, they dont wanna try anything new and somewhat better for the hobby then a dead site where no one comments and just trolls around........ yea layitlow is great for ref pics, and all other parts of the world other then this hobby we all love so much....... the model section is dead and has been dead for a while now, the same three cats build and post and thats it, yea some are good and some are not............. so why not try and hit up a spot where all the older cats from layitlow chill and post? learn alot more from cats that know shit then a bunch of cats that dont know shit about shit ya dig?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 25 2011, 05:24 PM~19960388
> *see the sand box is full of cat shit and im tryin to move the crew to a bigger, cleaner sand box
> 
> shit your on facebook, give the shit a shot, thats the problem with some of these cats and being stuck in there ways, they dont wanna try anything new and somewhat better for the hobby then a dead site where no one comments and just trolls around........ yea layitlow is great for ref pics, and all other parts of the world other then this hobby we all love so much....... the model section is dead and has been dead for a while now, the same three cats build and post and thats it, yea some are good and some are not............. so why not try and hit up a spot where all the older cats from layitlow chill and post? learn alot more from cats that know shit then a bunch of cats that dont know shit about shit ya dig?
> *


TRUTH... I BUILD AND SHOW ON HERE AND GET COUPLE COMMENTS FROM THE SAME PEOPLE ( AND I GREATLY APPRECATE THE COMPLIMENTS FROM THEM) BUT ITS LIKE A LOOKIE LOUS AROUND AND FEELS LIKE I JUST TAKE UP SPACE AND IM WASTING MY TIME....JUST MY .02


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Feb 25 2011, 03:41 PM~19960505
> *TRUTH... I BUILD AND SHOW ON HERE AND GET COUPLE COMMENTS FROM THE SAME PEOPLE ( AND I GREATLY APPRECATE THE COMPLIMENTS FROM THEM) BUT ITS LIKE A LOOKIE LOUS AROUND AND FEELS LIKE I JUST TAKE UP SPACE AND IM WASTING MY TIME....JUST MY .02
> *


i feel yah there bro, but at the same time, if your building just to impress looky lous......whats the point?! this is a hobby to build and share no dought, but there will always be a hater at every corner you turn! undercover or not! :happysad:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 26 2011, 12:37 AM~19963005
> *i feel yah there bro, but at the same time, if your building just to impress looky lous......whats the point?! this is a hobby to build and share no dought, but there will always be a hater at every corner you turn! undercover or not! :happysad:
> *



:werd:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 26 2011, 12:37 AM~19963005
> *i feel yah there bro, but at the same time, if your building just to impress looky lous......whats the point?! this is a hobby to build and share no dought, but there will always be a hater at every corner you turn! undercover or not! :happysad:
> *




well with that being said, i dont think frank builds to impress, but the whole point to all this is to comment and build as a club and share tips an tricks, but when a site is dead, and the same LOOKIE LUEs POP in, and never comment, whats the point to coming here and sharing anything? whats the point to posting pics in a forum when no one wants to spark up a thought discussion about what your building? 

i dont know, i fell like im trying to get these cats in the club to try crack man........ its not that big of a deal, we have a spot where we all go to chill and post up every day, and then the ones that dont wanna get off layitlows tit, can still drop in and do there thing...... your choice............. but the spot where i would like us all to come together every day is  and thats where youll find me! posting over here and having to deal with cats that really think they are the shit (not saying i am) but i dont act like it either...........but cats who have real big heads about themselves and there builds, the shit is annoying to me, and i dont want to have to deal with people like that, and over on  its peace  stress free! dont have to deal with retards  


all in all............. if cats back in the day thought like some of you cats now, there would be no west coast! :wow: get out, try new shit.............. you might end up likeing something better then layitlow  
everyone needs to get out from being stuck in there ways and do different shit! and stop bitching about layitlow like its the only site to post pics on :uh: 


fuck! this is fucking retarded that i have to stress shit to members of my club, and twist there arm.......... times are changing and so is the club! let get on board and move an already! FUCK!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 25 2011, 03:24 PM~19960388
> *see the sand box is full of cat shit and im tryin to move the crew to a bigger, cleaner sand box
> 
> shit your on facebook, give the shit a shot, thats the problem with some of these cats and being stuck in there ways, they dont wanna try anything new and somewhat better for the hobby then a dead site where no one comments and just trolls around........ yea layitlow is great for ref pics, and all other parts of the world other then this hobby we all love so much....... the model section is dead and has been dead for a while now, the same three cats build and post and thats it, yea some are good and some are not............. so why not try and hit up a spot where all the older cats from layitlow chill and post? learn alot more from cats that know shit then a bunch of cats that dont know shit about shit ya dig?
> *


 well I cant knock face book,,other than I am jealous of the fuckin money those people generated.. I just dont know it..and if i take the time to self learn. it will be 2015 by the time i get it.. I know my way around layitlow.. when i say something 
stupid (in hydro fashion) i pretty much know my pears and step family are the one's who will see me put my foot in my mouth? when I go on face book, I dont know who see's what, and who is talking to how..? on layitlow it takes me a second or two to post a picture, from the images uploader or my photo bucket or youtube..
and i have alot of fun.. i got like 3 pictures on face book.. and it took me forever
to up load them... I figured i would just wait until I get someone who know's there way around that site, then sit them infront of my pc so they can show me the ropes.. then I will make my decision... where i spend the majority of my on-line 
socializing... I know its sad, but since i quit hustling? a person has a better chance of 
reaching me through layitlow than the telephone.. layitlow is my tweet.. also because i get's no twat! :uh: lol..


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 25 2011, 10:02 PM~19963200
> *well with that being said, i dont think frank builds to impress, but the whole point to all this is to comment and build as a club and share tips an tricks, but when a site is dead, and the same LOOKIE LUEs POP in, and never comment, whats the point to coming here and sharing anything? whats the point to posting pics in a forum when no one wants to spark up a thought discussion about what your building?
> 
> i dont know, i fell like im trying to get these cats in the club to try crack man........ its not that big of a deal, we have a spot where we all go to chill and post up every day, and then the ones that dont wanna get off layitlows tit, can still drop in and do there thing...... your choice............. but the spot where i would like us all to come together every day is    and thats where youll find me! posting over here and having to deal with cats that really think they are the shit (not saying i am) but i dont act like it either...........but cats who have real big heads about themselves and there builds, the shit is annoying to me, and i dont want to have to deal with people like that, and over on    its peace   stress free! dont have to deal with retards
> all in all............. if cats back in the day thought like some of you cats now, there would be no west coast! :wow:  get out, try new shit.............. you might end up likeing something better then layitlow
> everyone needs to get out from being stuck in there ways and do different shit! and stop bitching about layitlow like its the only site to post pics on  :uh:
> fuck! this is fucking retarded that i have to stress shit to members of my club, and twist there arm.......... times are changing and so is the club! let get on board and move an already! FUCK!
> *


 :0 :happysad: take a deep breath jeff!! dont blow your top! bottom line pretty much....DYNASTY is moving on to newer things at facebook! ALL members are asked to join in and peep game on whats the newest level for the FAM!! join up, see what its about? im so computer stupid and know nothing about facebook, but imma try it out?! if you get lost..hit up JEFF 1st! til i figure it all out! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 25 2011, 10:12 PM~19963296
> *well I cant knock face book,,other than I am jealous of the fuckin money those people generated.. I just dont know it..and if i take the time to self learn. it will be 2015 by the time i get it..  I know my way around layitlow.. when i say something
> stupid (in hydro fashion) i pretty much know my pears and step family are the one's who will see me put my foot in my mouth? when I go on face book, I dont know who see's what, and who is talking to how..? on layitlow it takes me a second or two to post a picture, from the images uploader or my photo bucket or youtube..
> and i have alot of fun.. i got like 3 pictures on face book.. and it took me forever
> to up load them...  I figured i would just wait until I get someone who know's there way around that site, then sit them infront of my pc so they can show me the ropes.. then I will make my decision... where i spend the majority of my on-line
> socializing...  I know its sad, but since i quit hustling? a person has a better chance of
> reaching me through layitlow than the telephone.. layitlow is my tweet.. also because i get's no twat! :uh: lol..
> *


then stay tuned hydro....i know nuthin about this facebook...so after i get goin...ill lend a hand if you wanna got going! that goes for the rest of the FAM who may have opted out.......keep an open mind homies!  :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 25 2011, 11:37 PM~19963005
> *i feel yah there bro, but at the same time, if your building just to impress looky lous......whats the point?! this is a hobby to build and share no dought, but there will always be a hater at every corner you turn! undercover or not! :happysad:
> *


like jeff said i dont build to impress....i build for myself  i like compliements good or bad ........thats where you learn more from the criticism just makes you a stronger builder!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Feb 26 2011, 07:41 PM~19965931
> *like jeff said i dont build to impress....i build for myself  i like compliements good or bad ........thats where you learn more from the criticism just makes you a stronger builder!!!
> *


WORD ..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

:0 :wow: I THINK I JUST SEEN A TUMBLE WEED GO PAST MY SCREEN :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 26 2011, 02:18 PM~19966187
> *:0  :wow:  I THINK I JUST SEEN A TUMBLE WEED GO PAST MY SCREEN  :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: ghost town!


----------



## Linc

well, i took jeffs advise! posted my shit on facebook! i can do that from my phone i just figured out so posted up there since i have no way to post here!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 26 2011, 11:18 AM~19966187
> *:0  :wow:  I THINK I JUST SEEN A TUMBLE WEED GO PAST MY SCREEN  :biggrin:
> *


lol damm... :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

i saw it too. lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang why ish gotta change just when I was havin fun!

I aint gonna front, I hate Facebook. The way its laid out, to me its not user friendly. Just my. 02.

My wife got me to get an account over a year ago and I only been on the site about no more than 20 times.

I got so use to LIL. Its very easy to navigate and user friendly.

Oh well I gotta go, Im dtill pullin tape at 2 in the mornin and the ' 70 aint done yet! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Jeff, not my place to say anything, but I can honestly agree with everything you have said, and agreed, this site is like a cat shit infested playground.... Not that I give a fuck who comments on my stuff or not, but agreed, mostly looky lous, and maybe a few comments from the same guys(I do appreciate the comments fellas).... Thats why I put drag-lo on facebook... and most of my members are feelin the same about LIL.... of course we can all bitch and complain about the way this site has turned, but like you said, times are changing and this place just isnt busy like it use to be, and alot of the old cats are over on FB now.... 
You guys keep doin what you are doin.... I always enjoy goin on FB and seein what alot of you are workin on....


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 27 2011, 02:12 AM~19970514
> *Dang why ish gotta change just when I was havin fun!
> 
> I aint gonna front, I hate Facebook. The way its laid out, to me its not user friendly. Just my. 02.
> 
> My wife got me to get an account over a year ago and I only been on the site about no more than 20 times.
> 
> I got so use to LIL. Its very easy to navigate and user friendly.
> 
> Oh well I gotta go, Im dtill pullin tape at 2 in the mornin and the ' 70 aint done yet! :biggrin:
> *


I agree with T. I do not like face book, myspace, or any of those types of sites. I barely have enough time to get on here or build little lone get on one of those sites. I admit I am one of those Lookie Lou's that many of you are referring to, however I have learned a lot from looking at all of the posted builds on here. Remember folks some people learn best by seating in the back of the class quietly. Dynasty has helped me really grow with my modeling skills. So as I seat quietly posting only every few months I am still enjoying watch the great models from this club rise from their boxes on to the winners tables at the local shows. 

Thanks Family 

A Proud Lookie Lou (Justin)


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Feb 27 2011, 10:39 AM~19971397
> *I agree with T. I do not like face book, myspace, or any of those types of sites.  I barely have  enough time to get on here or build little lone get on one of those sites. I admit I am one of those Lookie Lou's that many of you are referring to, however I have learned a lot from looking at all of the posted builds on here.  Remember folks some people learn best by seating in the back of the class quietly.  Dynasty has helped me really grow with my modeling skills. So as I seat quietly posting only every few months I am still enjoying watch the great models from this club rise from their boxes on to the winners tables at the local shows.
> 
> Thanks Family
> 
> A Proud Lookie Lou (Justin)
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: im a looker too....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 27 2011, 10:41 AM~19971403
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  im a looker too....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Just incase someone drops in ......... :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

what up trend this is bad ass bro...great job!!
:cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 27 2011, 01:55 PM~19972420
> *what up trend this is bad ass bro...great job!!
> :cheesy:
> *


thank bro ! Your green paint is gettin started bro ! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 27 2011, 02:05 PM~19972487
> *thank bro ! Your green paint is gettin started bro ! :biggrin:
> *


:0 :wow: green is the shiet!!!! im gonna call ya later about 4:00.. igot some goods for the 73 but im waiting on mademan to send me my stuff so i can send some of it to you the 73 ...


----------



## chevyguy97

well i got the interior done for the firebird.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 27 2011, 11:50 AM~19972392
> *Just incase someone drops in .........  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



holy shit!! i seriously hope you dont leave lil! you have some of the sickest paint jobs ive seen by far!!

i too tend to be a looky loo, but i post from time to time! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

Done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 27 2011, 04:09 PM~19973069
> *Done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEET LOOKING RIDE. I LIKE HOW YOU DID ALL THEM MODS BUT STILL KEEP'D THE STOCK LOOK..WHEELS ARE PERFECT! .SAME YEAR I WAS BORN..NOW I HAVE TO FIND SOMETHING ELSE I WAS GOING TO BUILD THIS..LOL....IM JUST KIDDEN I FOUND A 79 MONET PROMO HAVENT STARTED IT YET THUOGH.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 27 2011, 08:50 PM~19972392
> *Just incase someone drops in .........  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Present..   :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 27 2011, 11:50 AM~19972392
> *Just incase someone drops in .........  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 looks good T!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

here's the grill ......... 
















Not my grill, but
this was for 716 or anyone else as well. MGC photo-etch material for grills.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 27 2011, 01:50 PM~19972392
> *Just incase someone drops in .........  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I DIG this sh!t right here!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 27 2011, 03:12 PM~19972818
> *well i got the interior done for the firebird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That interior is nice as hell!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 27 2011, 04:09 PM~19973069
> *Done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can I has it?! :wow:  :biggrin: Beautiful build, bro!!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Feb 27 2011, 11:50 AM~19972392-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just incase someone drops in .........  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: :fool2:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevyguy97_@Feb 27 2011, 02:09 PM~19973069
> *Done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :fool2:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 27 2011, 03:12 PM~19972818
> *well i got the interior done for the firebird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm diggin that interior bro. That red sets it off real nice .


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 27 2011, 04:09 PM~19973069
> *Done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That a killa bird bro !
I love that charcoal paint with those decals!


----------



## chevyguy97

thanks for the comps on my T/A guys.


----------



## soloist

I LOVE THAT GREEN IMPY,SWEET JOB SO FAR BRO!


----------



## Damaged

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 28 2011, 07:09 AM~19973069
> *Done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Excellent build bro :thumbsup: clean as
I agree with Trend,the paint and decals go together real well.


----------



## Damaged

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 28 2011, 04:50 AM~19972392
> *Just incase someone drops in .........  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## owenart714

check us out on FB!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Feb 27 2011, 11:44 PM~19976460
> *check us out on FB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what color is that?? it looks like black cherry


----------



## rollindeep408

Looks good trend sorry it's just the same old me giving the same old props :0 
On the real good work guys hope you don't all bounce out for good as for fb there is still drama cause the drama folks post there too  anyway keep up the good work guys I appreciate it


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 28 2011, 02:45 AM~19977619
> *Looks good trend sorry it's just the same old me giving the same old props  :0
> On the real good work guys hope you don't all bounce out for good as for fb there is still drama cause the drama folks post there too    anyway keep up the good work guys I appreciate it
> *





wud up E.................. the dynasty thread and the members will continue to post here, some more then others.......... the whole facebook thing is just a new cleaner spot for us to gather and talk shit lol...........i set up a site for dynasty and it kinda flopped (i think because of how the site was set up) but FB is alot better then the site i set up and alot smoother to work around!  

and you got that shit wrong bro, there isnt no drama over there unless you go looking for it  

alot more people see your work over there as well..............and thats to me is cool, you can ask questions and get anwsers from cats like BIGGS and and the rest of the modeling world lol


----------



## regalistic




----------



## COAST2COAST

sick work homie !!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 28 2011, 03:24 PM~19980902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THERE IT IS..... :0 THAT IS SICK ..BAD ASS WORK BRO :cheesy:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by owenart714+Feb 27 2011, 09:44 PM~19976460-->
> 
> 
> 
> check us out on FB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i want this its sick
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regalistic_@Feb 28 2011, 01:24 PM~19980902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is nice did you use gel pens ?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 28 2011, 03:24 PM~19980902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good Erik!!! glad you saved it!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 28 2011, 12:24 PM~19980902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn thats beautiful


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by owenart714+Feb 27 2011, 11:44 PM~19976460-->
> 
> 
> 
> check us out on FB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> glad to see you postin bro !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 01:45 AM~19977619
> *Looks good trend sorry it's just the same old me giving the same old props  :0
> On the real good work guys hope you don't all bounce out for good as for fb there is still drama cause the drama folks post there too    anyway keep up the good work guys I appreciate it
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep , I 'll still post here bro. Thanx for peepin' in on the Fam !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regalistic_@Feb 28 2011, 03:24 PM~19980902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: I see you homie ! That is turnin out real nice !


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 28 2011, 03:24 PM~19980902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats lookin' real good.


----------



## owenart714

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 27 2011, 10:47 PM~19976489
> *what color is that?? it looks like black cherry
> *



no there is no color layed down yet. its just the plastic injection color it came with.

black cherry sounds nice though!


----------



## owenart714

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 28 2011, 05:39 PM~19982129
> *  glad to see you postin bro !*


thanks brother. ill be here and on FB for more latest updates! either way, i post all over the place..haha


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Feb 28 2011, 08:12 PM~19982822
> *no there is no color layed down yet. its just the plastic injection color it came with.
> 
> black cherry sounds nice though!
> *


THATS FUNY IT LOOKS BLACK IN THE ONE PIC AN IN THE OTHER PIC LOOKS LIKE A TINT OF PURPLE OR SOMTHING...LOL..


----------



## 85 Biarittz

Nice builds Dynasty.

Sometimes the pictures show as red x's. Have to keep trying until they load.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Feb 28 2011, 08:14 PM~19982836
> *thanks brother. ill be here and on FB for more latest updates! either way, i post all over the place..haha
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## owenart714

Progress Suspension Update:
Big Brake Rotor Upgrade.
Detailed Heat Exhaust. maybe will upgrad to a better exhaust later. will see. thanks for looking.


----------



## regalistic

added about another bottle of naipolish add 3 coats of clear. it should glem with all the flake in it, once i get it polished up!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Speechless!


----------



## hopper4lyfe

sick builds in here


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 1 2011, 03:44 PM~19987249
> *added about another bottle of naipolish add 3 coats of clear. it should glem with all the flake in it, once i get it polished up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice Homie ,


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 1 2011, 06:44 AM~19987249
> *added about another bottle of naipolish add 3 coats of clear. it should glem with all the flake in it, once i get it polished up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass


----------



## [email protected]

*DLOSTYLES* is now the newest member of the fam.................welcome brother..........im glad your aboard bro!


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 1 2011, 10:34 PM~19992483
> *DLOSTYLES is now the newest member of the fam.................welcome brother..........im glad your aboard bro!
> *



Congrats Darren!!


----------



## owenart714

Progress RX7 Update: Paint
Primer Stage Ready. sanded all mold lines and so forth. Now ready for paint.
Final paint color in my thread. take a look!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Mar 1 2011, 07:46 PM~19992617
> *Congrats Darren!!
> *


 :h5: welcome to the fam darren!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 1 2011, 09:34 PM~19992483
> *DLOSTYLES is now the newest member of the fam.................welcome brother..........im glad your aboard bro!
> *


 :cheesy: the word is out welcome to the fam!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

that caddy is nice reagalistic....owenhart, im diggin the heated exhaust work!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Welcome to the Dynasty familia bro! 
Dynasty is doin it big!

I see you Owenart. Real nice work you got goin bro!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Thanks for the warm welcome guys!!


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 2 2011, 07:24 AM~19995688
> *Thanks for the warm welcome guys!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wELCOME bROTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 2 2011, 01:24 PM~19995688
> *Thanks for the warm welcome guys!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Welcome homie


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 1 2011, 06:34 PM~19992483
> *DLOSTYLES is now the newest member of the fam.................welcome brother..........im glad your aboard bro!
> *


 :0 :wow: congrats darren glad u forund a new club


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 2 2011, 08:34 AM~19995924
> *wELCOME bROTHER :thumbsup:
> *


x2 uffin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 2 2011, 01:43 PM~19997620
> *:0  :wow: congrats darren glad u forund a new club
> *



Thanks Pancho, I didnt think I was meant to be in a club but I think this is where I belong. :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Mar 2 2011, 12:15 PM~19998162
> *Thanks Pancho, I didnt think I was meant to be in a club but I think this is where I belong.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chris mineer

welcome dol


----------



## aztek_warrior

Welcome to the family


----------



## hocknberry

damn aztek...where you been tucked away?! welcome back...its been awhile huh?


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 28 2011, 12:02 PM~19980731
> *wud up E.................. the dynasty thread and the members will continue to post here, some more then others.......... the whole facebook thing is just a new cleaner spot for us to gather and talk shit lol...........i set up a site for dynasty and it kinda flopped (i think because of how the site was set up) but FB is alot better then the site i set up and alot smoother to work around!
> 
> and you got that shit wrong bro, there isnt no drama over there unless you go looking for it
> 
> alot more people see your work over there as well..............and thats to me is cool, you can ask questions and get anwsers from cats like BIGGS and and the rest of the modeling world lol
> *


where is this at on FB ive been looking for sumtin like that over there since im there more and i get it easier from my phone


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 27 2011, 01:55 PM~19973325
> *here's the grill .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my grill, but
> this was for 716 or anyone else as well. MGC photo-etch material for grills.
> *


thats sweet can i send u my rivi lol jk bro but bad ass


----------



## owenart714

Progress RX7 Update: Carbon Fiber Work!
Check out my thread for the latest on carbon fiber~!


----------



## regalistic

got some more done on the caddy.... also painted the susp. glosss black to get it ready for the alclad. and sprayed the interior color as well.


----------



## chevyguy97

lookn good guys, keep it up.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 3 2011, 09:19 AM~20005509
> *got some more done on the caddy.... also painted the susp. glosss black to get it ready for the alclad. and sprayed the interior color as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DOPE


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 3 2011, 10:19 AM~20005509
> *got some more done on the caddy.... also painted the susp. glosss black to get it ready for the alclad. and sprayed the interior color as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 3 2011, 05:19 PM~20005509
> *got some more done on the caddy.... also painted the susp. glosss black to get it ready for the alclad. and sprayed the interior color as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice work on this one ,the frame pops out nice detail :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 3 2011, 10:19 AM~20005509
> *got some more done on the caddy.... also painted the susp. glosss black to get it ready for the alclad. and sprayed the interior color as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That Caddy is lookin real good bro ! Are you goin with chrome undies?


----------



## aztek_warrior

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 2 2011, 09:04 PM~20001352
> *damn aztek...where you been tucked away?! welcome back...its been awhile huh?
> *


Been working way too many hours but with this economy, i'll take them.... :biggrin: 
also been cleaning a shit load of snow up here in MN, hardly gives me any time 
to do anythinng else but you'll se me popping up every now and then...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Mar 3 2011, 06:48 PM~20008905
> *Been working way too many hours but with this economy, i'll take them.... :biggrin:
> also been cleaning a shit load of snow up here in MN, hardly gives me any time
> to do anythinng else but you'll se me popping up every now and then...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 3 2011, 07:40 PM~20008831
> *That Caddy is lookin real good bro ! Are you goin with chrome undies?
> *


YEAH.....gonna use alclad :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 4 2011, 08:44 AM~20013129
> *YEAH.....gonna use alclad :biggrin:
> *


Koo ! keep them flicks rollin in bro !


----------



## chevyguy97

well for the last couple of days i have been building me a new desk to keep my computer on and still have plenty of room to build models on too, me and my homie built this, we work on trucks, and do not have much wood working (no ****) skills, but i think it came out great, and it's plenty big enough to work on. still got some trim work left to do but this is it.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 4 2011, 03:15 PM~20015201
> *well for the last couple of days i have been building me a new desk to keep my computer on and still have plenty of room to build models on too, me and my homie built this, we work on trucks, and do not have much wood working (no ****) skills, but i think it came out great, and it's plenty big enough to work on. still got some trim work left to do but this is it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet bro...i need something like this badd!!great job


----------



## chevyguy97

thanks man, well i have been building models for over 20years, so it's about time i had a good place to work on them. lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 4 2011, 03:15 PM~20015201
> *well for the last couple of days i have been building me a new desk to keep my computer on and still have plenty of room to build models on too, me and my homie built this, we work on trucks, and do not have much wood working (no ****) skills, but i think it came out great, and it's plenty big enough to work on. still got some trim work left to do but this is it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REAL nice set up ! Now get it dirty so you'll know where everything is at ! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 4 2011, 04:23 PM~20016339
> *REAL nice set up ! Now get it dirty so you'll know where everything is at !  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats what im sayin!! to others...it looks a mess, to you its your filing system!!! heres my spot in the garage when its warm out!








in the winter...its time to come in to the basement! here's my train wreck of a little table and i know where everything is!








heres the over flow of wont wont fit, from 1 lil table to the other...this is usually my make shift photo booth! LOL








:uh: i got plastic all over......the shelf in the backround spills out onto the hood of my body dropped mazda way too often!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 5 2011, 01:26 AM~20019000
> *
> :uh: i got plastic all over......the shelf in the backround spills out onto the hood of my body dropped mazda way too often!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


For some unknown reason all i see is the Mazdawg. 
:naughty:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 4 2011, 10:28 PM~20019014
> *For some unknown reason all i see is the Mazdawg.
> :naughty:
> *


LOL she's my conversation piece for now....one day i WILL finish this dawg!!i just gotta get all the plastic off of her and get goin on it!! :biggrin: but as you can see from the scattered boxes on the hood, the modelers a.d.d. has got me!! :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 5 2011, 01:33 AM~20019063
> *LOL she's my conversation piece for now....
> BUT WILL TRADE FOR PLASTIC  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Fixed! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 4 2011, 10:40 PM~20019125
> *:0 Fixed! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 thanks for fixin that mayhem!! i will take 500 chevy promo's, 1,000 resin kits from perrys and 3,000 resin kits from R&R and i let the mazdawg go in a trade!


----------



## chevyguy97

DAMN hock that's a lot of stuff. lol, my wife would KILL me if i let my room get like that. lol
and nice lookn mazdawg.


----------



## caprice on dz

Ahhhhhh, paint fumes, couldn't stay asleep this morning so I took advantage of the nice weather here. Dupli-color brand GM lime green, gonna use the custom decals for the top of the car. Didn't take any pics but I removed the chrome hood strip so it wouldn't interfere with the decal.


























phil


----------



## caprice on dz

I didn't have enough lime left for the chassis and rather than go the all silver look I decided to mix it up with this color. For the suspension parts they will either be silver/chrome or gloss black, kinda leaning to the black so the cylinders and springs will show up better.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 5 2011, 12:12 PM~20021363
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have enough lime left for the chassis and rather than go the all silver look I decided to mix it up with this color. For the suspension parts they will either be silver/chrome or gloss black, kinda leaning to the black so the cylinders and springs will show up better.
> *


THATS GONNA LOOK NICE AN CLEAN ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 5 2011, 11:28 AM~20021180
> *Ahhhhhh, paint fumes, couldn't stay asleep this morning so I took advantage of the nice weather here. Dupli-color brand GM lime green, gonna use the custom decals for the top of the car. Didn't take any pics but I removed the chrome hood strip so it wouldn't interfere with the decal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phil
> *


Ooo, thats gonna be hot !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blackbeard1

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 5 2011, 09:28 AM~20021180
> *Ahhhhhh, paint fumes, couldn't stay asleep this morning so I took advantage of the nice weather here. Dupli-color brand GM lime green, gonna use the custom decals for the top of the car. Didn't take any pics but I removed the chrome hood strip so it wouldn't interfere with the decal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phil
> *



Nice Color :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

trying to see how the colors blend, I still gotta paint the interior pan, suspension is drying now, semi gloss black










Its gonna three wheel when done, but whats the point in a mock up without rims.










Redid the cylinders. Big thanks to Rick with scale dreams, the 1/2" hard line is perfect for chrome springs, gonna have to stock up on it in Jersey next month. 8" fronts on the right, 10" coil over rears on the left, not pictured are the straight pins for power balls.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 5 2011, 11:13 PM~20025487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to see how the colors blend, I still gotta paint the interior pan, suspension is drying now, semi gloss black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its gonna three wheel when done, but whats the point in a mock up without rims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redid the cylinders. Big thanks to Rick with scale dreams, the 1/2" hard line is perfect for chrome springs, gonna have to stock up on it in Jersey next month. 8" fronts on the right, 10" coil over rears on the left, not pictured are the straight pins for power balls.
> *


cylinders look good bro!! i use the spring out of a ball poin pen on mine


----------



## caprice on dz

usually so do I but the only ones I have on hand were too thin diameter wise and just didn't look beefy enough


----------



## chevyguy97

im liking that green color onit, it's going to be nice when ya get it done.


----------



## dig_derange

really nice shades of green there. ride looking really clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 6 2011, 02:13 AM~20025487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to see how the colors blend, I still gotta paint the interior pan, suspension is drying now, semi gloss black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its gonna three wheel when done, but whats the point in a mock up without rims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redid the cylinders. Big thanks to Rick with scale dreams, the 1/2" hard line is perfect for chrome springs, gonna have to stock up on it in Jersey next month. 8" fronts on the right, 10" coil over rears on the left, not pictured are the straight pins for power balls.
> *


LOOKS REAL GOOD BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

suspension is done, just gotta scratch up some extended up trailing arms


----------



## chevyguy97

i see green is the color of the month, lookn good guys.


----------



## caprice on dz

trying to finish this one in time for nnl east, fresh clear so I can start to foil


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 6 2011, 01:13 AM~20025487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


homie that is turnin out real nice! Love the suspension!

By the way, your pics turn out real nice and clean bro, The white back drop and good lighting is the key !


----------



## caprice on dz

Thanks T, I build it out of a sheet of 3/16" foam board with the shiny surface. For lighting I picked up a desk lamp with two 18" flouresence bulbs. BTW, with you decals, do I need to do any special prep or just wet and slide like kit decals?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 8 2011, 06:27 PM~20044441
> *Thanks T, I build it out of a sheet of 3/16" foam board with the shiny surface. For lighting I picked up a desk lamp with two 18" flouresence bulbs. BTW, with you decals, do I need to do any special prep or just wet and slide like kit decals?
> *


just wet and slide 'em off homie. mildly warm water for about 10 seconds,then sit em on a paper towel. wet the surface to what they will be applied to then slide them into place.
Then GENTLY wipe and dab until smooth. You also can us a decal setting solution with them as well. I always mix my solution 50/50 with water.


----------



## caprice on dz

decals layed down, gonna give'm a few days to dry out. kinda bummed, I accidentally creased the trunk decal before application.


----------



## chevyguy97

looks good.


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 8 2011, 08:25 AM~20040552
> *i see green is the color of the month, lookn good guys.
> *




yea...............if your irish  :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 9 2011, 08:09 AM~20049114
> *yea...............if your irish   :biggrin:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 9 2011, 08:09 AM~20049114
> *yea...............if your irish   :biggrin:
> *


im not irish but you know i love my GREEN!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

should have this done tonight.. just got to do the detail work on the crome an stuff an put it together..oh an do the hydo set up too.. :happysad:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 9 2011, 02:13 PM~20052316
> *should have this done tonight.. just got to do the detail work on the crome  an stuff an put it together..oh an do the hydo set up too.. :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 SIK BRO,

what color is that?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 9 2011, 05:14 PM~20052326
> *:0  SIK BRO,
> 
> what color is that?
> *


tamiya pearl white on roof an tamiya peral green with testors high gloss enamel clear. took me about 4 hrs off an on to polish :uh: but was well worth the extra effort :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 9 2011, 02:25 PM~20052388
> *tamiya pearl white on roof an tamiya peral green with testors high gloss enamel clear. took me about 4 hrs off an on to polish :uh:  but was well worth the extra effort :biggrin:
> *


i thought that looked like that tamyia green. yeah its a bad ass color


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 9 2011, 05:13 PM~20052316
> *should have this done tonight.. just got to do the detail work on the crome  an stuff an put it together..oh an do the hydo set up too.. :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Anticipation is a mutha !!!!!!


Should turn out great !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Now I gotta build me a Bomb !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Can you guess what color goes in what stripe Jeral !!!!!!!!!! :rofl:



















Teaser flicks of Jerals '73 being painted at The Aztec House of Paints 
by O.G. Pito Vega and striped by Angel "Hands Solo" Reyes .


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 10 2011, 09:47 PM~20062888
> *Can you guess what color goes in what stripe Jeral !!!!!!!!!! :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teaser flicks of Jerals '73 being painted at The Aztec House of Paints
> by O.G. Pito Vega and striped by Angel "Hands Solo" Reyes .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 9 2011, 06:13 PM~20052315
> *im not irish but you know i love my GREEN!!!! :biggrin:
> *





yea me too, the green that lines my pockets lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 10 2011, 10:19 PM~20063213
> *yea me too, the green that lines my pockets lol
> *



X 100,000,000,000 !!!!!!!!!








I just wish I had some of it ! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

got my dually painted.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 11 2011, 11:24 PM~20071938
> *got my dually painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 11 2011, 11:24 PM~20071938
> *got my dually painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 12 2011, 12:24 AM~20071938
> *got my dually painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



paint looks :thumbsup:


----------



## $mr blvd$

WHAT IS THE BEST METHOD YOU HOMIES USE TO PAINT SPRAY CAN OR AIR BRUSH ?? THANKS


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by $mr blvd$_@Mar 12 2011, 01:17 AM~20072727
> *WHAT IS THE BEST METHOD YOU HOMIES USE TO PAINT SPRAY CAN OR AIR BRUSH ?? THANKS
> *


i use both..


----------



## caprice on dz

good shot of the water drop design in the decal










trying like hell to capture the green flake, guess I'll have to get an outdoor shot


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 12 2011, 05:41 AM~20073713
> *good shot of the water drop design in the decal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying like hell to capture the green flake, guess I'll have to get an outdoor shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet...looks great :cheesy:


----------



## TINGOS

WHAT UP DYNASTY,AS ALWAYS STUFF KEEPS GETTING BETTER & BETTER.KEEP IT UP


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 12 2011, 05:41 AM~20073713
> *good shot of the water drop design in the decal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats a great flick bro ! Looks good and clear ! Oh, I can see the flakes! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

gettin ready to bring some niagara falls to pittsburgh tomorrow..i bruoght my monte's for ya jeff.. :cheesy: two 1/12 ....two 1/32 an seven 1/25


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 12 2011, 12:48 PM~20074829
> *gettin ready to bring some niagara falls to pittsburgh tomorrow..i bruoght my monte's for ya jeff.. :cheesy:  two 1/12 ....two 1/32  an seven  1/25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jt2020

Well Family I brought us home a 1st place in the Curbside/Slammer class at the IPMS show in Indy. I will post out the winning car on Sunday.


----------



## [email protected]

Congrats brother.  :wow:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 12 2011, 09:01 PM~20077305
> *Congrats brother.   :wow:
> *


x2


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Mar 12 2011, 08:58 PM~20077290
> *Well Family I brought us home a 1st place in the Curbside/Slammer class at the IPMS show in Indy.  I will post out the winning car on Sunday.
> *


sweet good job.. :cheesy:


----------



## chevyguy97

i just bought somthing i am very proud of, does anyone remember the BLAZERADO that silver star customs built, well i just went and picked up the seats that were init when it was blue and silver, the bottem pic is of the seats sitting in my shop, i will be putting them in my bagged S-10. sorry guys i just had to show them off.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 12 2011, 11:27 PM~20077732
> *i just bought somthing i am very proud of, does anyone remember the BLAZERADO that silver star customs built, well i just went and picked up the seats that were init when it was blue and silver, the bottem pic is of the seats sitting in my shop, i will be putting them in my bagged S-10. sorry guys i just had to show them off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice score there. Poor truck has been through hell.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Mar 12 2011, 08:58 PM~20077290
> *Well Family I brought us home a 1st place in the Curbside/Slammer class at the IPMS show in Indy.  I will post out the winning car on Sunday.
> *


good deal bro ! Wish I coulda went to the show today !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 12 2011, 10:31 PM~20077763
> *Nice score there. *


X 2.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 28 2011, 01:24 PM~19980902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats bad ass homie im diggin it! :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

met at jeff's house 8:00 this morning to go to a pittsburgh show.. it was fun ...alot of good shit in the venders...JEFF GOT THE DEAL OF THE DAY...LOL. :cheesy: had a good time jeff thanks for hanging out!
i bruoght home some awards.......3----1st PLACE AN THE 60 ELCO I JUST DID TOOK BESTOF SHOW!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang fam thats whats up !!!!!!!!! Congrats and I'm glad you guys had a good time !


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 13 2011, 06:19 PM~20083077
> *Dang fam thats whats up !!!!!!!!! Congrats and I'm glad you guys had a good time !
> *


x2!! hell yah jeral!! best of show!! :0  who else went and took what?! jeff, what was your score of the day as jeral puts it?! and what did you place!?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 13 2011, 09:49 PM~20083288
> *x2!! hell yah jeral!! best of show!! :0   who else went and took what?! jeff, what was your score of the day as jeral puts it?! and what did you place!?
> *





i didnt have any new builds to take, the 66 wagon has been sold along with my 61impy  


i coulda taken the montes for the curb side class, but didnt wanna stay all that long, i had to bail out around 11:30 to come home and get the kid ready to go!  


i gotta get my ass buildingf already! :angry:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 13 2011, 08:26 PM~20084214
> *i didnt have any new builds to take, the 66 wagon has been sold along with my 61impy
> i coulda taken the montes for the curb side class, but didnt wanna stay all that long, i had to bail out around 11:30 to come home and get the kid ready to go!
> i gotta get my ass buildingf already! :angry:
> *


x2 you and me both!! pull that cord and start it up jeff!! we're the top dog's in the big D!! lets go man!!


----------



## owenart714

Progress RX7 build update: Final update before being complete.
more progress pics in my folder. thanks for looking.


----------



## COAST2COAST

congrats on the awards 716!!


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 13 2011, 06:00 PM~20082634
> *met at jeff's house 8:00 this morning to go to a pittsburgh show.. it was fun ...alot of good shit in the venders...JEFF GOT THE DEAL OF THE DAY...LOL. :cheesy:  had a good time jeff thanks for hanging out!
> i bruoght home some awards.......3----1st PLACE AN THE 60 ELCO I JUST DID TOOK BESTOF SHOW!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL YEAH homie, congrats on the win, that's how DYNASTY puts it down. good job on reppin the club.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Mar 13 2011, 11:58 PM~20085136
> *Progress RX7 build update: Final update before being complete.
> more progress pics in my folder. thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a real clean lookin build bro !


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 13 2011, 05:00 PM~20082634
> *met at jeff's house 8:00 this morning to go to a pittsburgh show.. it was fun ...alot of good shit in the venders...JEFF GOT THE DEAL OF THE DAY...LOL. :cheesy:  had a good time jeff thanks for hanging out!
> i bruoght home some awards.......3----1st PLACE AN THE 60 ELCO I JUST DID TOOK BESTOF SHOW!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 wow thats fantastic new's Jarel.. i knew that wagon was trophy worthy all along..
great job on the elco's too.. everybody else in the D. car are outstanding hobbiest..
did you get pictures of the rest of the builds that were at the show?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 14 2011, 02:39 PM~20088607
> *wow thats fantastic new's Jarel.. i knew that wagon was trophy worthy all along..
> great job on the elco's too.. everybody else in the D. car are outstanding hobbiest..
> did you get pictures of the rest of the builds that were at the show?
> *


thanks hydro....i only tooks pics of my stuff really..lol...my cuzin took alot of pics of the show, i got a few picks of a bad ass moon shinning dio...that im my oppinion should have took best of show.. :happysad:


----------



## owenart714

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 14 2011, 09:18 AM~20087158
> *thats a real clean lookin build bro !
> *



thank you brother!


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 13 2011, 06:00 PM~20082634
> *met at jeff's house 8:00 this morning to go to a pittsburgh show.. it was fun ...alot of good shit in the venders...JEFF GOT THE DEAL OF THE DAY...LOL. :cheesy:  had a good time jeff thanks for hanging out!
> i bruoght home some awards.......3----1st PLACE AN THE 60 ELCO I JUST DID TOOK BESTOF SHOW!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  hell yeah Jeral! Congrats!! well deserved.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 15 2011, 12:26 AM~20089677
> *  hell yeah Jeral! Congrats!! well deserved.
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Somebody in the Dynasty Fam is gettin' a Kandy Green '73 ! :biggrin: 

I wonder who it is ? :uh:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 15 2011, 06:24 PM~20099975
> *Somebody in the Dynasty Fam is gettin' a Kandy Green '73 !  :biggrin:
> 
> I wonder who it is ?  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


duuuuh!! it's me! :happysad: you weren't supposed to tell anyone yet trend!! looks nice!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 15 2011, 08:33 PM~20100075
> *duuuuh!! it's me!  :happysad: you weren't supposed to tell anyone yet trend!! looks nice!
> *



:roflmao: ... :biggrin: ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

:0 :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 15 2011, 07:20 PM~20100497
> *:0  :wow:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


you know what... ill let you have it jeral, ill trade it to you for a custom wagon!  58 belvadere please!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 15 2011, 09:22 PM~20100529
> *you know what... ill let you have it jeral, ill trade it to you for a custom wagon!  58 belvadere please!
> *


a custom wagon ??i dont know what your talking about.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: paint wont come off that bitch for shit!! :angry: so i have to put in some extras work to get it clean... :happysad: got both kits cut after i get it clean it fiting time!! :cheesy:


----------



## caprice on dz

all foil is done, ready for final clear and waxing, just got finish up the engine bay and work out a trunk layout


















finished the foil on this one too, needs last clear and waxing and new bumpers from the haus


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 17 2011, 04:34 AM~20111751
> *all foil is done, ready for final clear and waxing, just got finish up the engine bay and work out a trunk layout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finished the foil on this one too, needs last clear and waxing and new bumpers from the haus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice lookin wips :cheesy:


----------



## regalistic

got some foiling done, still some left to do though. and been workin on the set up . thats really all i need to do before final assembly!


















:biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 17 2011, 07:54 AM~20112089
> *got some foiling done, still some left to do though. and been workin on the set up . thats really all i need to do before final assembly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Yes.


Just...

Yes.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Mar 17 2011, 10:15 AM~20112384
> *Yes.
> Just...
> 
> Yes.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 13 2011, 07:00 PM~20082634
> *met at jeff's house 8:00 this morning to go to a pittsburgh show.. it was fun ...alot of good shit in the venders...JEFF GOT THE DEAL OF THE DAY...LOL. :cheesy:  had a good time jeff thanks for hanging out!
> i bruoght home some awards.......3----1st PLACE AN THE 60 ELCO I JUST DID TOOK BESTOF SHOW!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GREAT JOB!!!!!


----------



## caprice on dz

Need some input, I am using the old amt 63 impala as a donor for the wildcat, which seats look better? Drivers is the kits custom, passenger is revel 64.


----------



## owenart714

Completed Projek RX7

well shes all done fellas. take a look in my folder!


----------



## caprice on dz

got the final ride height set, I wanted it a little lower but that would have required me to grind down the mufflers, using the old amt 63 impala chassis


----------



## caprice on dz

rx7 looking good bro


----------



## chevyguy97

lookn good guys, keep up the killer work.

caprice on dz, the seat on the left looks the best (i think.)


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:wave:


----------



## soloist

that wild cat is fresh homie!


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by soloist_@Mar 18 2011, 11:56 PM~20126066
> *that wild cat is fresh homie!
> *


thanks, been playin with it for a few years now, need some fresh rides for this years show season


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 19 2011, 04:25 AM~20127079
> *thanks, been playin with it for a few years now, need some fresh rides for this years show season
> *


I know that feeling. I need to finish some rides !

Good luck with your builds bro, rides are lookin' good.


----------



## caprice on dz

quick vids to capture the flakes


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 19 2011, 07:35 PM~20130630
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quick vids to capture the flakes
> 
> 
> *


I see you homie ! REAL nice !!!!!!!!!! I love that '64 Buick nice touch with the pipes ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 19 2011, 07:35 PM~20130630
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quick vids to capture the flakes
> 
> 
> *


those are lookin great bro.. nice work. :cheesy:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

2nd one done for 2011 fam!!!!


















:happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 20 2011, 09:37 AM~20133504
> *2nd one done for 2011 fam!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:
> *


hell yeah sweet color..lol...they both look great!! :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 20 2011, 09:37 AM~20133504
> *2nd one done for 2011 fam!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:
> *


Dang Frank, that Caddy came out REAL clean! Thats a very nice green as well.


----------



## modelsbyroni

very nice frank. see you sunday.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Mar 20 2011, 10:21 AM~20133685-->
> 
> 
> 
> hell yeah sweet color..lol...they both look great!! :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks jeral..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Trendsetta [email protected] 20 2011, 11:15 AM~20133957
> *Dang Frank, that Caddy came out REAL clean! Thats a very nice green as well.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you tone!!! :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-modelsbyroni_@Mar 20 2011, 03:03 PM~20135157
> *very nice frank. see you sunday.
> *


thanks jerome and we gonna have some fun sunday!!!


----------



## dyzcustoms

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 20 2011, 10:37 AM~20133504
> *2nd one done for 2011 fam!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:
> *


need this for the mag big homie :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## dyzcustoms

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 9 2011, 06:13 PM~20052316
> *should have this done tonight.. just got to do the detail work on the crome  an stuff an put it together..oh an do the hydo set up too.. :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


luv this  pm me a few pics on a white background when its done


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Mar 20 2011, 05:34 PM~20135967
> *luv this  pm me a few pics on a white background when its done
> *


will do..magazine sould be comming soon :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Mar 20 2011, 05:30 PM~20135948
> *need this for the mag big homie :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


let me know when you need em D!!!  you going to cbus with jerome??


----------



## dyzcustoms

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 20 2011, 07:11 PM~20136156
> *will do..magazine  sould be comming soon :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


3rd week in april


----------



## dyzcustoms

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 20 2011, 07:39 PM~20136338
> *let me know when you need em D!!!   you going to cbus with jerome??
> *


asap young man and i should be in columbus :biggrin: if i dont get hit for overtime


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Mar 20 2011, 06:42 PM~20136365
> *asap young man and i should be in columbus :biggrin: if i dont get hit for overtime
> *


tell me what you need and i do it for ya man!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 20 2011, 08:37 AM~20133504
> *2nd one done for 2011 fam!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:
> *


Bad ass frank like the color


----------



## chevyguy97

green cadi looks good, i likes.


----------



## chevyguy97

done, my 2nd for the year. more pic's in my room.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 21 2011, 06:30 AM~20140623
> *done, my 2nd for the year. more pic's in my room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Real nice work bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 21 2011, 01:30 PM~20140623
> *done, my 2nd for the year. more pic's in my room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I wanna roll that one :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 21 2011, 04:30 AM~20140623
> *done, my 2nd for the year. more pic's in my room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that bitch is clean homie much prop! :wow: :wow:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 21 2011, 12:06 AM~20139537
> *Bad ass frank like the color
> *


THANKS EVAN!!


----------



## regalistic




----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 21 2011, 07:30 AM~20140623
> *done, my 2nd for the year. more pic's in my room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet ride :thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

man everytime i come in here theres a new car finished you guys puttin in work love your builds much respect


----------



## chevyguy97

thanks man we try.


----------



## labauvetrey

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 21 2011, 04:30 AM~20140623
> *done, my 2nd for the year. more pic's in my room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice dually matt


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:biggrin: .............


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 21 2011, 07:58 PM~20145342
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  .............
> *


sure can but that top has to go! :biggrin: :boink:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 21 2011, 08:10 PM~20145416
> *sure can but that top has to go! :biggrin:  :boink:
> *


:thumbsup: ...........


----------



## labauvetrey

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 21 2011, 06:10 PM~20145416
> *sure can but that top has to go! :biggrin:  :boink:
> *


yeaaa!!!!! :x: :fool2:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 21 2011, 05:58 PM~20145342
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  .............
> *


good lawd she is fine !!!


----------



## caprice on dz

trunk layout on the 66, supplies are low right now so I decided to build custom covers for the batteries instead


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 22 2011, 02:00 AM~20149258
> *trunk layout on the 66, supplies are low right now so I decided to build custom covers for the batteries instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 NICE


----------



## regalistic

One More for the fam! :biggrin: more pics over in my tread


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 22 2011, 04:00 AM~20149258
> *trunk layout on the 66, supplies are low right now so I decided to build custom covers for the batteries instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dude thats whats up ...... I love the 1:1 lows with the battery 
covers, it gives the trunk a real clean look !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 22 2011, 08:00 AM~20149688
> *One More for the fam! :biggrin:  more pics over in my tread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dang Eric, you outdid yourself with this one !
Absolutely beautiful build !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 22 2011, 08:06 AM~20149712
> *Dang Eric, you outdid yourself with this one !
> Absolutely beautiful build !
> *


x2...verry nice job


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 22 2011, 04:00 AM~20149258
> *trunk layout on the 66, supplies are low right now so I decided to build custom covers for the batteries instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


eah bro you ever need something get ahold of me..  
trunk is looking nice an clean :cheesy:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 21 2011, 06:58 PM~20145342
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  .............
> *


forget building models, lets build some babys. lol :cheesy:


----------



## chevyguy97

Thanks for the comps guys.  
just really glad to be done with this one. man all that custom work gets to ya. :uh:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 22 2011, 08:42 AM~20149839
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comps guys.
> just really glad to be done with this one. man all that custom work gets to ya. :uh:
> *


it was well worht it thuoght ...the outcome is sick!! very nicely done..


----------



## 06150xlt

66 Fairlane is DONE! ... more pics in my thread


----------



## owenart714

New Projek: 1967 Chevy impala grape pearl

loads of mods to the engine and trunk. Armando Flores signature wheels, More progress to come! 











import and now lowrider! :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Mar 23 2011, 06:23 AM~20158560
> *New Projek: 1967 Chevy impala grape pearl
> 
> loads of mods to the engine and trunk. Armando Flores signature wheels, More progress to come!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> import and now lowrider!  :cheesy:
> *



got my popcorn ready ! You know I'ma be watchin' this one !

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

60 elco project ...still need to put the handles on..lol.
more pics in my build thread.. :cheesy:


----------



## COAST2COAST

sick work homie!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Mar 23 2011, 02:18 PM~20161032
> *sick work homie!!!
> *


agreed !


----------



## caprice on dz

spent the night waxing


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Real nice job on the buffin' and waxin' bro ! The Aztec House of Paints
just might have to hire you ! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 24 2011, 10:10 AM~20167796
> *Real nice job on the buffin' and waxin' bro ! The Aztec House of Paints
> just might have to hire you !  :biggrin:
> 
> *




i gotta admit, when them decals are used right and put under some good clear, they look serious tone!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 24 2011, 02:01 AM~20166882
> *spent the night waxing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 great job... thats real nice...im allways looking for better tips so i have to ask ...what did you do? (for polishing)


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 23 2011, 11:01 PM~20166882
> *spent the night waxing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: damn it, i still can't this technique down, what polishers or waxer are u guys using? :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 24 2011, 09:41 AM~20167996
> *:angry: damn it, i still can't this technique down, what polishers or waxer are u guys using? :happysad:
> *


this is what i use 408..


----------



## [email protected]

thats a good kit J, but i got the one from BLACKGOLD, and it goes down to 2400............. 2400, 3200,3600,4000,6000,8000, and 12000............... those 1st too grits are what i use on shitty clear that ripples or bubbles up, and it will take alot of shit out!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 24 2011, 10:06 AM~20168152
> *thats a good kit J, but i got the one from BLACKGOLD, and it goes down to 2400............. 2400, 3200,3600,4000,6000,8000, and 12000............... those 1st too grits are what i use on shitty clear that ripples or bubbles up, and it will take alot of shit out!
> *


most of the time ill just hit the dust specks with the 3,600 then do the whole car with the 8,000 then hit it with the 12,000 polish with novis an its done...i dont do all the pads anymore on a paint job..its a waist of time i think..


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 24 2011, 11:10 AM~20168177
> *most of the time ill just hit the dust specks with the 3,600 then do the whole car with the 8,000 then hit it with the 12,000 polish with novis an its done...i dont do all the pads anymore on a paint job..its a waist of time i think..
> *


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 24 2011, 09:41 AM~20167996
> *:angry: damn it, i still can't this technique down, what polishers or waxer are u guys using? :happysad:
> *


I wetsand with 1000 and 2000 grit then use meguires cleaner wax finished off with meguires swirl x


----------



## 408models

and all this works on automotive and can clears?


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 23 2011, 01:01 PM~20160914
> *60 elco project ...still need to put the handles on..lol.
> more pics in my build thread.. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man as always, that's some top notch work, just love lookn at your builds and the detail you put into them. man keep it up. :0 
DYNASTY, yeah we do it like that. hell yeah. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 24 2011, 01:01 AM~20166882
> *spent the night waxing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


night well spent, man that is some nice paint. man you did an awesome job waxing that thing. looks great man, hell i can see myself init. lol :0


----------



## caprice on dz

trunk was missing something so I added some hardlines










and then ran some line up to the front cylinders


----------



## caprice on dz

almost forgot about the engine


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 25 2011, 03:34 AM~20176004
> *trunk was missing something so I added some hardlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then ran some line up to the front cylinders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: 
i like 

what type of material is that green stuff ?


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 24 2011, 12:01 AM~20166882
> *spent the night waxing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks clean!
The problem I have is that after a year the clear shrunk so much that the decal edges are very visible and looks like a sticker. there's a lot of shrinkage going on.


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 25 2011, 05:59 AM~20176032
> *:wow:
> i like
> 
> what type of material is that green stuff ?
> *


Its foam from the craft store, about 3/32" thick. Its supposed to be adhesive backed but i had it so long that the backing paper wonf peel off


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 25 2011, 05:34 AM~20176004
> *trunk was missing something so I added some hardlines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then ran some line up to the front cylinders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 24 2011, 09:01 AM~20166882
> *spent the night waxing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good


----------



## chevyguy97

well now that im done with the dually, i got the nomad out and it's now on the bench, this is for THE LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR BUILD.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 25 2011, 08:28 PM~20181038
> *well now that im done with the dually, i got the nomad out and it's now on the bench, this is for THE LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR BUILD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEET! :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Ooh, you gotta keep us posted on the Nomad!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 25 2011, 06:28 PM~20181038
> *well now that im done with the dually, i got the nomad out and it's now on the bench, this is for THE LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR BUILD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: hno: hno: 

are you gonna swap the front end ?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 24 2011, 12:01 AM~20166882
> *spent the night waxing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: 

can you say WET ? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

so it was brought to my attention that i havent built anything in a while...........a long while lol

well with that bein said, i put in alil work tonight, i think ima open the trunk as well............. throw some sounds back there an scheeeit :biggrin: 


let me know what you think fellas!.................remember its been a while lol


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 26 2011, 12:06 AM~20182939
> *so it was brought to my attention that i havent built anything in a while...........a long while lol
> 
> well with that bein said, i put in alil work tonight, i think ima open the trunk as well............. throw some sounds back there an scheeeit :biggrin:
> let me know what you think fellas!.................remember its been a while lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good start ..nice custom work..an i love them wheels..if you dont use them on this i want them...lol..


----------



## [email protected]

lol thankS J, but to me these wheels look just right on these caprices


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 25 2011, 10:06 PM~20182939
> *so it was brought to my attention that i havent built anything in a while...........a long while lol
> 
> well with that bein said, i put in alil work tonight, i think ima open the trunk as well............. throw some sounds back there an scheeeit :biggrin:
> let me know what you think fellas!.................remember its been a while lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that shit looks clean with those wheels 

where you get them wheels at ?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 26 2011, 01:35 AM~20183189
> *damn that shit looks clean with those wheels
> 
> where you get them wheels at ?
> *





couldnt even tell ya (i dont remember) but im sure you can find them on ebay somewhere tho


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 26 2011, 01:06 AM~20182939
> *so it was brought to my attention that i havent built anything in a while...........a long while lol
> 
> well with that bein said, i put in alil work tonight, i think ima open the trunk as well............. throw some sounds back there an scheeeit :biggrin:
> let me know what you think fellas!.................remember its been a while lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good J. you must be getting C. lined out.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 25 2011, 10:06 PM~20182939
> *so it was brought to my attention that i havent built anything in a while...........a long while lol
> 
> well with that bein said, i put in alil work tonight, i think ima open the trunk as well............. throw some sounds back there an scheeeit :biggrin:
> let me know what you think fellas!.................remember its been a while lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice custom engine work jeff!! if you can fab that shit you should be good to go on some frame work?! :0 and on a caprice too!! DAMN!! you give up on the 3 i sent yah?! the blue one shoulnd't be that bad?! especially now that we have jeral's 91% secret?! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 25 2011, 10:06 PM~20182939
> *so it was brought to my attention that i havent built anything in a while...........a long while lol
> 
> well with that bein said, i put in alil work tonight, i think ima open the trunk as well............. throw some sounds back there an scheeeit :biggrin:
> let me know what you think fellas!.................remember its been a while lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CANADIAN CAPRICE LOOKS GOOD! :biggrin: 




now hurry up with my shit sucka! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 26 2011, 12:06 AM~20182939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REAL nice fab work bro ! I hate opening
the trunks on those Caprices.
Keep us posted.


----------



## chevyguy97

lookn good jeff, nice to see your building again. that's some clean work under the hood. keep it up.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 25 2011, 09:00 PM~20181773
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> are you gonna swap the front end ?
> *


had not planed onit, just going with all stock, on some wire wheels.


----------



## chevyguy97

this is the interior for the nomad. not sure onit yet, but this is what i did to it, what do you think???????? just tring somthing diff with it.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 26 2011, 08:27 AM~20184514
> *this is the interior for the nomad. not sure onit yet, but this is what i did to it, what do you think???????? just tring somthing diff with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


candie over the white an silver for a 2 tone:cheesy: :dunno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 26 2011, 12:25 AM~20183094
> *lol thankS J, but to me these wheels look just right on these caprices
> *


for real man...they look liller.  ...im on hte hunt...lol...i gotta get me some.. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 26 2011, 02:01 AM~20183836
> *nice custom engine work jeff!! if you can fab that shit you should be good to go on some frame work?! :0 and on a caprice too!! DAMN!! you give up on the 3 i sent yah?! the blue one shoulnd't be that bad?! especially now that we have jeral's 91% secret?! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 26 2011, 03:01 AM~20183836
> *nice custom engine work jeff!! if you can fab that shit you should be good to go on some frame work?! :0 and on a caprice too!! DAMN!! you give up on the 3 i sent yah?! the blue one shoulnd't be that bad?! especially now that we have jeral's 91% secret?! :biggrin:
> *





shit i think 2 of the 3 i got off you were fucked from the start! ide need a donor for fix the the tail lights on both of them.........and i dont know how 91% will work on enamel either............. guess there is only one way to find out huh


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 26 2011, 03:18 AM~20183924
> *CANADIAN CAPRICE LOOKS GOOD!  :biggrin:
> now hurry up with my shit sucka!  :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin: your shit is paint, and its still been too cold to paint anything the right way around here........ ill getter done brother  dont sweat!


----------



## chevyguy97

this is the stance for it. aready got the frame painted, and got the wheels onit. too cold to paint the body today.










all i got is paint shop on my computer, so i was just playing around with it, im painting the body kandy purple and the roof is going to be silver. somthing kinda like this.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 26 2011, 07:23 AM~20184671
> *:biggrin:  your shit is paint, and its still been too cold to paint anything the right way around here........ ill getter done brother   dont sweat!
> *



hahaha! im just fucken with you!! im in no rush man! i just cant wait to see them thats all! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 26 2011, 11:58 AM~20185081
> *hahaha! im just fucken with you!!  im in no rush man!  i just cant wait to see them thats all! :biggrin:
> *


 i know foo......... there like family members you havent seen in forever lol


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 26 2011, 09:04 AM~20185110
> *i know foo......... there like family members you havent seen in forever lol
> *



hahaha! thats true!

post pics at least! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 26 2011, 07:22 AM~20184666
> *shit i think 2 of the 3 i got off you were fucked from the start! ide need a donor for fix the the tail lights on both of them.........and i dont know how 91% will work on enamel either............. guess there is only one way to find out huh
> *


shit i forgot about the enamel! i dont think the blue one was enamel?! but i didnt build that one, that was an evilbay deal.....just my .02 but i would leave the other 2 be since they had their debut in LRB back in the day!? anyway...you got a good start on the new g-house!


----------



## caprice on dz

A little off topic, but a buddy of mine was given three 40" lcd monitors from his job, they used to be in the lobby but have since upgraded to 50". I plan to use this for a television but it will take about two weeks to receive the proper cable I need, vga to rca converter cable so I can run it to my cable box. Until then I have it hooked to my laptop, no more glasses for me.


----------



## DVNPORT

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 26 2011, 06:34 PM~20187565
> *A little off topic, but a buddy of mine was given three 40" lcd monitors from his job, they used to be in the lobby but have since upgraded to 50". I plan to use this for a television but it will take about two weeks to receive the proper cable I need, vga to rca converter cable so I can run it to my cable box. Until then I have it hooked to my laptop, no more glasses for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



can i have it/buy one? lol


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 26 2011, 06:34 PM~20187565
> *A little off topic, but a buddy of mine was given three 40" lcd monitors from his job, they used to be in the lobby but have since upgraded to 50". I plan to use this for a television but it will take about two weeks to receive the proper cable I need, vga to rca converter cable so I can run it to my cable box. Until then I have it hooked to my laptop, no more glasses for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats dope! id keep for the computer....lol..my comp...screen is a 23" an when i buoght a new 40" flat screen for the bed room i said i was going to use it for the comp.....lol....needless to sat that didnt work out as planned...lol... sweet ass come thuogh thats great!


----------



## DVNPORT

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 26 2011, 09:38 AM~20184707
> *this is the stance for it. aready got the frame painted, and got the wheels onit. too cold to paint the body today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all i got is paint shop on my computer, so i was just playing around with it, im painting the body kandy purple and the roof is going to be silver. somthing kinda like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what kit is that


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 26 2011, 04:39 PM~20187594
> *thats dope! id keep for the computer....lol..my comp...screen is a 23" an when i buoght a new 40" flat screen for the bed room i said i was going to use it for the comp.....lol....needless to sat that didnt work out as planned...lol... sweet ass come thuogh thats great!
> *


bad ass i was gonna buy one but im gonna save up for a cintiq tablet


----------



## DVNPORT

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 26 2011, 06:46 PM~20187646
> *bad ass i was gonna buy one but im gonna save up for a cintiq tablet
> *



IPAD.


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 26 2011, 06:39 PM~20187594
> *thats dope! id keep for the computer....lol..my comp...screen is a 23" an when i buoght a new 40" flat screen for the bed room i said i was going to use it for the comp.....lol....needless to sat that didnt work out as planned...lol... sweet ass come thuogh thats great!
> *


 I'm still running a 27" tube tv and I'm too cheap to buy a flat screen. It was free, cost me 6.66 for the cable, Just gotta fabricated a stand. The one made for it is 99 bucks but I think I'm gonna make a wall bracket and hang it in the corner of two walls


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 26 2011, 06:34 PM~20187565
> *A little off topic, but a buddy of mine was given three 40" lcd monitors from his job, they used to be in the lobby but have since upgraded to 50". I plan to use this for a television but it will take about two weeks to receive the proper cable I need, vga to rca converter cable so I can run it to my cable box. Until then I have it hooked to my laptop, no more glasses for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now thats a heck of a com-up ! Congrats bro !


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Mar 26 2011, 05:45 PM~20187643
> *what kit is that
> *


it's the Classic Cruiser kit made by Monogram. 57 chevy nomad. i got it from badgass, he's got some for sale. go check out his sale thread.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

This is a sick "old school" Monte Carlo !

Has a GSeeds & Truscale flava ............................


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 26 2011, 07:11 PM~20187798
> *I'm still running a 27" tube tv and I'm too cheap to buy a flat screen. It was free, cost me 6.66 for the cable, Just gotta fabricated a stand. The one made for it is 99 bucks but I think I'm gonna make a wall bracket and hang it in the corner of two walls
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 26 2011, 04:34 PM~20187565
> *A little off topic, but a buddy of mine was given three 40" lcd monitors from his job, they used to be in the lobby but have since upgraded to 50". I plan to use this for a television but it will take about two weeks to receive the proper cable I need, vga to rca converter cable so I can run it to my cable box. Until then I have it hooked to my laptop, no more glasses for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice!! if there was 3...you got one, your buddy obviously kept one...where's #3?! ill take it! :happysad:


----------



## kustombuilder

whats up brothas.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 26 2011, 10:51 PM~20190282
> *whats up brothas.
> *


 :h5: welcome back!


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 27 2011, 12:14 AM~20189999
> *:0 nice!! if there was 3...you got one, your buddy obviously kept one...where's #3?! ill take it! :happysad:
> *


our friend who picked them up claimed #2 and I got #3


----------



## caprice on dz

update fam, 66 impala nearly done, just gotta install interior to body, body to chassis the add bumpers and mirrors. I think I need to talk to trend about a show display sign, I'm feeling the name "Green with Envy". To bad it wont fit on the license plate :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 26 2011, 11:59 PM~20190559
> *update fam, 66 impala nearly done, just gotta install interior to body, body to chassis the add bumpers and mirrors. I think I need to talk to trend about a show display sign, I'm feeling the name "Green with Envy". To bad it wont fit on the license plate  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: PICS!!! and you know this man!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 27 2011, 02:01 AM~20190567
> *:uh: PICS!!! and you know this man!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


none worth taking till its done


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 23 2011, 01:01 PM~20160914
> *60 elco project ...still need to put the handles on..lol.
> more pics in my build thread.. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is fuckin sweet


----------



## 06150xlt

Took 3 First 2 Second and 2 Thirds at the show yesterday

1st in Commercial with the Peterbuilt
1st in Customs with the Rat Tow
1st in 1/16 or larger with the Chopper
2nd and 3rd in Curbside with the Pathfinder and 4Runner
2nd and 3rd in Out of box with the 41 Willy and 41 Woody




























Edit: pics added and the crap I got from the raffle.


----------



## chevyguy97

CONGRATS ON THE WIN, WAY TO REP THE CLUB.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 27 2011, 04:17 PM~20191181
> *CONGRATS ON THE WIN, WAY TO REP THE CLUB.
> *


Thats what up..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 27 2011, 09:00 AM~20191139
> *Took 3 First 2 Second and 2 Thirds at the show yesterday, pics on my FB
> 
> 1st in Commercial with the Peterbuilt
> 1st in Customs with the Rat Tow
> 1st in 1/16 or larger with the Chopper
> 2nd and 3rd in Curbside with the Pathfinder and 4Runner
> 2 and 3rd in Out of box with the 41 Willy and 41 Woody
> *


 :thumbsup: Congrats bro ! Sounds like you had fun !


----------



## chevyguy97

well it's too cold to paint my nomad, so i got my reg-cab chevy back on the bench, this is PROJECT X.
I'm building this for the TRUCK BUILD OFF.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 27 2011, 11:11 AM~20192630
> *well it's too cold to paint my nomad, so i got my reg-cab chevy back on the bench, this is PROJECT X.
> I'm building this for the TRUCK BUILD OFF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 it looks good im diggin those rims 

what kit is that?


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Mar 27 2011, 12:46 PM~20192834
> *it looks good im diggin those rims
> 
> what kit is that?
> *


it's the boyd's hauler kit. and the wheels are off a die cast caprice. that green square body one.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

JUST GOT BACK FROM COLUMBUS AND I BROUGHT HOME A 1ST, 3RD AND 2 PHOTO SHOOTS FOR SCALE AUTO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 27 2011, 07:03 PM~20194211
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM COLUMBUS AND I BROUGHT HOME A 1ST, 3RD AND 2 PHOTO SHOOTS FOR SCALE AUTO!!! :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 27 2011, 07:03 PM~20194211
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM COLUMBUS AND I BROUGHT HOME A 1ST, 3RD AND 2 PHOTO SHOOTS FOR SCALE AUTO!!! :biggrin:
> *




:run: :run: 



congrats frank


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

THANKS GUYS!!!






















AND I GOT BONE DADDY CHOPPER AND 66 IMPALA "PURE WHITE" PHOTOS FOR SCALE AUTO!!

AND GOT THIS MADE


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 27 2011, 06:41 PM~20194469
> *THANKS GUYS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND I GOT BONE DADDY CHOPPER AND 66 IMPALA "PURE WHITE" PHOTOS FOR SCALE AUTO!!
> AND GOT THIS MADE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Congrats homie ! Hat is lookin' GOOD !!!!!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry

congrats on the wins guys, looks like you cleaned house nate!! that dynasty hat came out wicked!! how much it cost?!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Mar 27 2011, 08:10 PM~20195270-->
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats homie ! Hat is lookin' GOOD !!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks tone!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hocknberry_@Mar 27 2011, 08:14 PM~20195318
> *congrats on the wins guys, looks like you cleaned house nate!! that dynasty hat came out wicked!! how much it cost?!
> *


thanks man....40 bones!!!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 27 2011, 04:41 PM~20194469
> *THANKS GUYS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND I GOT BONE DADDY CHOPPER AND 66 IMPALA "PURE WHITE" PHOTOS FOR SCALE AUTO!!
> 
> AND GOT THIS MADE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice builds 
congrats


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 27 2011, 12:59 AM~20190559
> *update fam, 66 impala nearly done, just gotta install interior to body, body to chassis the add bumpers and mirrors. I think I need to talk to trend about a show display sign, I'm feeling the name "Green with Envy". To bad it wont fit on the license plate  :biggrin:
> *


your license plate should read
4U2NV


----------



## chevyguy97

CONGRATS ON THE WIN 93fullsize, and DAMN i likes that hat.
so your going to send everyone in the club one.


----------



## regalistic

Congrats on all the hardware over the week end!!!!


----------



## machio

Congrats on da wins homies,  ..


----------



## regalistic

pull out the linc over the week end... some body clean up yet to do









and started a 63....


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY+Mar 27 2011, 09:56 PM~20196400-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice builds
> congrats
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 07:02 AM~20198998
> *CONGRATS ON THE WIN 93fullsize, and DAMN i likes that hat.
> so your going to send everyone in the club one.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks man and um no!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 07:43 AM~20199096
> *Congrats on all the hardware over the week end!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks erik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 11:57 AM~20200346
> *Congrats on da wins homies,  ..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regalistic_@Mar 28 2011, 02:30 PM~20201473
> *pull out the linc over the week end... some body clean up yet to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and started a 63....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats gonna be sikkkk erik!!!! DO WERK SON!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

and started a 63....











Erik the '63 is lookin' nice ........... by the way, I got a couple of sets that would set that Impala off .......... JM.02 :dunno:

ICE CITY ~








BLUES CLUES ~


----------



## caprice on dz

Whats up Brother's? 66 impala is finally done, save for some tags, not sure what I want yet. Gonna get some good outside shots this afternoon if the sun is out. For now a little sneak peak.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 29 2011, 04:08 AM~20207635
> *Whats up Brother's? 66 impala is finally done, save for some tags, not sure what I want yet. Gonna get some good outside shots this afternoon if the sun is out. For now a little sneak peak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

some quick updates........ got a chance to put in alil work on the trunk lastnight!


i still need to hinge the trunk and hood, and build a sub box for the trunk!


let me know whatcha thing fellas!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 29 2011, 02:08 AM~20207635
> *Whats up Brother's? 66 impala is finally done, save for some tags, not sure what I want yet. Gonna get some good outside shots this afternoon if the sun is out. For now a little sneak peak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks clean homie! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 27 2011, 07:00 AM~20191139
> *Took 3 First 2 Second and 2 Thirds at the show yesterday
> 
> 1st in Commercial with the Peterbuilt
> 1st in Customs with the Rat Tow
> 1st in 1/16 or larger with the Chopper
> 2nd and 3rd in Curbside with the Pathfinder and 4Runner
> 2nd and 3rd in Out of box with the 41 Willy and 41 Woody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: pics added and the crap I got from the raffle.
> *


damn congrats homie!!! :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 28 2011, 07:00 PM~20203081
> *and started a 63....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erik the '63 is lookin' nice ........... by the way, I got a couple of sets that would set that Impala off .......... JM.02 :dunno:
> 
> ICE CITY ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLUES CLUES ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT WOULD HAVE LOOKED KILLER.... TO BAD I STARTED SOME GRAPHICS ON IT LAST NIGHT


----------



## LoLife4Life

uffin:


----------



## caprice on dz

rest are in my build topic
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20211448


----------



## richphotos

awesome stuff guys



> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 29 2011, 07:52 AM~20208484
> *some quick updates........ got a chance to put in alil work on the trunk lastnight!
> i still need to hinge the trunk and hood, and build a sub box for the trunk!
> let me know whatcha thing fellas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow, Looking forward to this, What color are you going with? 
Also, I have seen those rims on a couple builds, what are they from, I like them a lot.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Mar 29 2011, 06:23 PM~20211632
> *awesome stuff guys
> Wow, Looking forward to this, What color are you going with?
> Also, I have seen those rims on a couple builds, what are they from, I like them a lot.
> *




thanks brother............... im thinkin maybe purple kandy with tan interior, or tripple black! 

and i cant remember where i got these wheels bro!


----------



## richphotos

Kandy purple with tan would be sick! 
But then again, I can really picture that all black, black interior, chrome wheels with a black lip, and all chrome trim. Either way, it will turn out sick.
like what you are doing with the engine bay, Looks real clean 

In the big rim scene, I have seen a lot of 71-76 caprices and impalas with the chromed out nose, has anyone done that on a model car?


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 29 2011, 10:52 AM~20208484
> *some quick updates........ got a chance to put in alil work on the trunk lastnight!
> i still need to hinge the trunk and hood, and build a sub box for the trunk!
> let me know whatcha thing fellas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats some fricken BASS, hold up I know I got one of them old 90s bass cds somehere


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 29 2011, 06:47 PM~20211791
> *now thats some fricken BASS, hold up I know I got one of them old 90s bass cds somehere
> *




truth! like some munchies for your bass type a shit :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

i would like to welcome *richphotos* to the dynasty family!



welcome brother, :biggrin: enjoy and have fun building brother!



post them up! :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 29 2011, 10:52 AM~20208484
> *some quick updates........ got a chance to put in alil work on the trunk lastnight!
> i still need to hinge the trunk and hood, and build a sub box for the trunk!
> let me know whatcha thing fellas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That big ass engine compartment needs a big ass motor. Cough 502 Cough. :biggrin:


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 29 2011, 04:05 PM~20211911
> *That big ass engine compartment needs a big ass motor. Cough 502 Cough. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the invite and the welcome! 
I will start off with some progress pics of the 64, I should have this car done by next week. I wanted to get some decals for it, but I think I will save that for a later build since i am going for a clean "classy" look with this one
I used the detail masters photo etched hinges on this one... Was a pain in the A$$, I think next time I will build my own hinges from brass rod and brass/ aluminum tube, seems to work really well from what I have seen on here. 
(photos are click-able thumbnails)


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 29 2011, 05:57 PM~20211849
> *i would like to welcome richphotos to the dynasty family!
> welcome brother,  :biggrin:  enjoy and have fun building brother!
> post them up! :biggrin:
> *


  WELCOME TO THE FAMILIA!!!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 29 2011, 07:52 AM~20208484
> *some quick updates........ got a chance to put in alil work on the trunk lastnight!
> i still need to hinge the trunk and hood, and build a sub box for the trunk!
> let me know whatcha thing fellas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


diggin that donk jeff! your one off goodies are lookin good!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 29 2011, 03:57 PM~20211849
> *i would like to welcome richphotos to the dynasty family!
> welcome brother,  :biggrin:  enjoy and have fun building brother!
> post them up! :biggrin:
> *


welcome to the FAM rich!!  good start on the 64! now do the FAM proud!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

welcome brother,  :biggrin:  enjoy and have fun building brother!
post them up! :biggrin:
[/quote]


:cheesy: x2


----------



## richphotos

Thanks for the welcome guys, glad to be part of the fam


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Mar 30 2011, 12:14 AM~20214498
> *Thanks for the welcome guys, glad to be part of the fam
> *


wELCOME TO THE FAM :thumbsup:


----------



## richphotos

1/18 1970 camaro, Paint is house of kolors real teal pearl over black. lowered, GMP wheels, scratch built intake, exhaust, and headers.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Mar 30 2011, 06:19 PM~20221008
> *1/18 1970 camaro, Paint is house of kolors real teal pearl over black. lowered, GMP wheels, scratch built intake, exhaust, and headers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: ..... Thats killa homie !


----------



## SlammdSonoma

X2..thats realll nice.


----------



## [email protected]

home boy dont play! ................ real nice work rich


----------



## richphotos

thanks fam.. 
I forgot a photo of the chassis









and the engine before it went in


----------



## [email protected]

:wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I WANT ONE ....................
:wow: A FREAKIN' BRAND NEW STYRENE VERT !!!!!!!!!!! LOTS OF 'EM !


----------



## richphotos

i would give that blue camaro up there for one of those.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 30 2011, 07:22 PM~20222548
> *I WANT ONE ....................
> :wow:  A FREAKIN' BRAND NEW STYRENE VERT !!!!!!!!!!! LOTS OF 'EM !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: trend...this one looks more authentic then the 68 you did!! quit teasin us, we do have newbies yah know!! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 30 2011, 08:05 PM~20223048
> *:uh: trend...this one looks more authentic then the 68 you did!! quit teasin us, we do have newbies yah know!! :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


You must be talkin'm bout me LOL! 
after seeing that pic, you know how long i searched google for that... haha FAIL on my part.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:




Let go crazy first, then we will break the news to them! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 30 2011, 11:38 PM~20223469
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> Let go crazy first, then we will break the news to them!  :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: you aint right lol :biggrin:


----------



## owenart714

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Mar 30 2011, 05:19 PM~20221008
> *1/18 1970 camaro, Paint is house of kolors real teal pearl over black. lowered, GMP wheels, scratch built intake, exhaust, and headers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i love your camaro! great detail. wElcome to dynasty!


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 29 2011, 04:57 PM~20211849
> *i would like to welcome richphotos to the dynasty family!
> welcome brother,  :biggrin:  enjoy and have fun building brother!
> post them up! :biggrin:
> *


WELCOME TO THE FAM!!!!! you got some good lookn builds.


----------



## richphotos

preciate the good welcome, here goes another one

1/18 1964 impala, twin turbo ls1 from a callaway c12, underglow neons, pearl green paint. pearl white top


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Mar 31 2011, 02:07 PM~20228034
> *preciate the good welcome, here goes another one
> 
> 1/18 1964 impala, twin turbo ls1 from a callaway c12, underglow neons, pearl green paint. pearl white top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 NICE WERK BRO!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Mar 31 2011, 09:07 PM~20228034
> *preciate the good welcome, here goes another one
> 
> 1/18 1964 impala, twin turbo ls1 from a callaway c12, underglow neons, pearl green paint. pearl white top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice ,welcome to tha Club.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Mar 31 2011, 02:07 PM~20228034
> *preciate the good welcome, here goes another one
> 
> 1/18 1964 impala, twin turbo ls1 from a callaway c12, underglow neons, pearl green paint. pearl white top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not really into diecast but that is bad ass nice work. :cheesy:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Mar 31 2011, 02:07 PM~20228034
> *preciate the good welcome, here goes another one
> 
> 1/18 1964 impala, twin turbo ls1 from a callaway c12, underglow neons, pearl green paint. pearl white top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn bro that is wicked!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

ok fam its here!! :biggrin: just got it together...i will be gone tomorrow afternoon till sunday fishing.. but when i get back i need to get this baby set up on the bench in the shed an its time to start playing around ...like i said pumps an dumps first...then who know what ill be making all kinds of goodies. :biggrin: plus i need some smaller aluminum...these would be mice for sleeve's thuogh :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 31 2011, 06:06 PM~20230471
> *ok fam its here!! :biggrin:  just got it together...i will be gone tomorrow afternoon till sunday fishing..  but when i get back i need to get this baby set up on the bench in the shed an its time to start playing around ...like i said pumps an dumps first...then who know what ill be making all kinds of goodies. :biggrin: plus i need some smaller aluminum...these would be mice for sleeve thuogh  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 YOU HEAR THAT GUYS! HE'S GONE TIL SUNDAY!!! LETS GO HIT ALL THE FOR SALE THREADS AND BUY IT UP BEFORE THE HAWK GETS BACK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Mar 31 2011, 12:07 PM~20228034
> *preciate the good welcome, here goes another one
> 
> 1/18 1964 impala, twin turbo ls1 from a callaway c12, underglow neons, pearl green paint. pearl white top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice rich!!! nice detail put in it, even though its die crap im diggin it! i got a franklin mint 63 i had ripped apart way back to build up......maybe i'll get back on it?! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 31 2011, 08:10 PM~20230506
> *:0 YOU HEAR THAT GUYS! HE'S GONE TIL SUNDAY!!! LETS GO HIT ALL THE FOR SALE THREADS AND BUY IT UP BEFORE THE HAWK GETS BACK!!! :biggrin:
> *


lol...even if i was here i couldnt buy anything even if it was for a buck!! my ass is broke as a joke! :happysad: after the rims an tires for the wife's truck/ the lathe an armando's cars i am taped out!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 31 2011, 09:10 PM~20230506
> *:0 YOU HEAR THAT GUYS! HE'S GONE TIL SUNDAY!!! LETS GO HIT ALL THE FOR SALE THREADS AND BUY IT UP BEFORE THE HAWK GETS BACK!!! :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hocknberry

okay jeffy....here's what i think ill do for our lil WARM UP build...NOT A BUILD OFF! :biggrin: for the fam......jeff and i have agreed to do a build together (no ****) to light a fire under our asses and get more done! i got WAAAAY to many W.I.P.'s time for some finishes!!  








wheels are just a mock up....gold's not cool anymore :happysad: i'll be goin chrome rollers and foil!


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 31 2011, 06:10 PM~20230506
> *:0 YOU HEAR THAT GUYS! HE'S GONE TIL SUNDAY!!! LETS GO HIT ALL THE FOR SALE THREADS AND BUY IT UP BEFORE THE HAWK GETS BACK!!! :biggrin:
> *


niiice, cant wait to see what ya come up with


and thanks for the love on the diecrap guys, all the cars I have posted are all past builds, i got a bug from plastic now, so thats all that will come from me for the most part now


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 31 2011, 09:18 PM~20230578
> *okay jeffy....here's what i think ill do for our lil WARM UP build...NOT A BUILD OFF! :biggrin: for the fam......jeff and i have agreed to do a build together (no ****) to light a fire under our asses and get more done! i got WAAAAY to many W.I.P.'s time for some finishes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wheels are just a mock up....gold's not cool anymore :happysad: i'll be goin chrome rollers and foil!
> *





nice! ill either rock that donk, or break something else out! something simple and quick to do, just to get the juices flowin ya know!

and send me them gold MCs foo! :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 31 2011, 09:10 PM~20230506
> *:0 YOU HEAR THAT GUYS! HE'S GONE TIL SUNDAY!!! LETS GO HIT ALL THE FOR SALE THREADS AND BUY IT UP BEFORE THE HAWK GETS BACK!!! :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha fucking hahahaha


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 31 2011, 06:06 PM~20230471
> *ok fam its here!! :biggrin:  just got it together...i will be gone tomorrow afternoon till sunday fishing..  but when i get back i need to get this baby set up on the bench in the shed an its time to start playing around ...like i said pumps an dumps first...then who know what ill be making all kinds of goodies. :biggrin: plus i need some smaller aluminum...these would be mice for sleeve's thuogh  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick setup homie!! Cant wait to see what come up with.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 31 2011, 05:10 PM~20230506
> *:0 YOU HEAR THAT GUYS! HE'S GONE TIL SUNDAY!!! LETS GO HIT ALL THE FOR SALE THREADS AND BUY IT UP BEFORE THE HAWK GETS BACK!!! :biggrin:
> *


don't even try it, i hear he has his computer set up for automatic SALE SAERCHES and PM's 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Mar 31 2011, 01:07 PM~20228034
> *preciate the good welcome, here goes another one
> 
> 1/18 1964 impala, twin turbo ls1 from a callaway c12, underglow neons, pearl green paint. pearl white top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: i love it!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 31 2011, 08:04 PM~20231390
> *nice! ill either rock that donk, or break something else out! something simple and quick to do, just to get the juices flowin ya know!
> 
> and send me them gold MCs foo! :biggrin:
> *


thats what i was thinking, simple quick and clean! my biggie will be what to use for a vert boot or making one?! :0 :happysad: see, the one off shit starts up again! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 1 2011, 10:41 PM~20239321
> *thats what i was thinking, simple quick and clean! my biggie will be what to use for a vert boot or making one?! :0  :happysad: see, the one off shit starts up again! :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

changed my mind jeffy! the vert i had is gonna be some work!! i could make it look good through pics on the comp.....but i would know!! :happysad: :angry:  
here's my new one! still a caddy!!








ill use the 91% to get it stripped ready for paint!! TBC!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 2 2011, 02:42 AM~20241038
> *changed my mind jeffy! the vert i had is gonna be some work!! i could make it look good through pics on the comp.....but i would know!! :happysad:  :angry:
> here's my new one! still a caddy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill use the 91% to get it stripped ready for paint!! TBC!!
> *




dont matter, do werk son! build that shit till its finished  no other projects, just build that and getter done!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

DO WERK FELLAS!!! ITS GONNA BE SIKK!!!


----------



## [email protected]

its not a build off, just something to get us movin


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 2 2011, 11:28 AM~20242494
> *its not a build off, just something to get us movin
> *


 :yes: just a motivational build!  i bought some of the metal specks paint today for the caddy....never used it, ill give it a shot for this one!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 2 2011, 09:40 PM~20244647
> *:yes: just a motivational build!  i bought some of the metal specks paint today for the caddy....never used it, ill give it a shot for this one!
> *




Homie youre gonna love the metal specks paint. I use the silver on all of my cars that get painted with Kandy.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 2 2011, 09:18 PM~20245269
> *Homie youre gonna love the metal specks paint. I use the silver on all of my cars that get painted with Kandy.
> *


ok so i bought the blue......they only had blue and red! do i need to go search for the silver for the base!? i was just gonne throw down some silver i had?! :happysad:


----------



## chevyguy97

well i was going to build a lowrider outa this, but after playing around with it i desided to go with a retro rod, im calling this one YESMAD. it's got the silver onit, then im going to add charcole gray mt, from the side trim up.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 2 2011, 11:40 PM~20245433
> *ok so i bought the blue......they only had blue and red! do i need to go search for the silver for the base!? i was just gonne throw down some silver i had?! :happysad:
> *


Not really bro. The blue and red are cool too. The blue looks great under Kandy blue,purple,magenta,teal,etc. The red looks great too. It just depends on what you wanna do with your build.


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 2 2011, 09:18 PM~20245269
> *Homie youre gonna love the metal specks paint. I use the silver on all of my cars that get painted with Kandy.
> *


how big are the flakes in that stuff? got a photo with it on a model?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 3 2011, 03:38 PM~20248754
> *how big are the flakes in that stuff? got a photo with it on a model?
> *


To me, the flakes look more to scale for models that are 1/24 - 1/25. 
but thats just my own opinion.

Here's 2 pics with the silver flakes under 2 coats of Kandy Teal..........


----------



## richphotos

that looks real good! perfect for lowriders I think.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 3 2011, 09:01 PM~20250502
> *that looks real good! perfect for lowriders I think.
> *


Thanx fam, yeah I really like it for lows ! Plus it flows out of the can really well !


----------



## richphotos

where do they sell it at. I might have to pick it up and try it for a project down the road
Thanks homie


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 3 2011, 05:55 PM~20250449
> *To me, the flakes look more to scale for models that are 1/24 - 1/25.
> but thats just my own opinion.
> 
> Here's 2 pics with the silver flakes under 2 coats of Kandy Teal..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THAT IS SICK BRO!!


----------



## chevyguy97

Well i won the Drag-Lo Kustomz Dually Build off, want to thank everyone that voted for me, and i want to thank everyone the compeated in the build off, i had alot of fun building with you guys, now on to the next build. :biggrin:


----------



## richphotos

nice job on winning, I would have voted for the dually, but I am not aloud to yet.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by richphotos+Apr 3 2011, 10:42 PM~20251409-->
> 
> 
> 
> where do they sell it at. I might have to pick it up and try it for a project down the road
> Thanks homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get the metal specks at Advanced Auto, Pep Boys, and at Meijer . It's $9.99 at most of them. Last for along while ( about 7 - 8 Cars pending on how much you spray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 11:20 PM~20251865
> *NOW THAT IS SICK BRO!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevyguy97_@Apr 4 2011, 02:41 PM~20256402
> *Well i won the Drag-Lo Kustomz Dually Build off, want to thank everyone that voted for me, and i want to thank everyone the compeated in the build off, i had alot of fun building with you guys, now on to the next build. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Well deserved bro !


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 4 2011, 01:41 PM~20256402
> *Well i won the Drag-Lo Kustomz Dually Build off, want to thank everyone that voted for me, and i want to thank everyone the compeated in the build off, i had alot of fun building with you guys, now on to the next build. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lol thanks man, i just did not think i was going to win this one, but i like building so a win is also good to.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang, this custom Magnum is WILD !!!!!!!!!! 


Flicks courtesy of Twotonz!


----------



## chevyguy97

O'man that's bad ass.


----------



## Trendsetta 68




----------



## richphotos

What is the difference between the AMT 76 caprice and the MPC 76 caprice, they look the same to me, any difference on details or anything of that nature?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 4 2011, 07:42 PM~20258596
> *What is the difference between the AMT 76 caprice and the MPC 76 caprice, they look the same to me, any difference on details or anything of that nature?
> *


same .


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 4 2011, 05:45 PM~20258614
> *same .
> *


thanks homie


----------



## caprice on dz

I thinl at some point amt bought out mpc


----------



## richphotos

Thanks! i was wondering while looking on ebay for stuff, and then i seen the photo etched detail set and it said for both


----------



## caprice on dz

Just finished up, more in my build thread


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 5 2011, 09:39 PM~20268855
> *Just finished up, more in my build thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS SLICK! GREAT JOB. :cheesy:


----------



## caprice on dz

started fooling with this one tonight, gonna be simple, thinking maybe a light blue or purple primer finish. Can't decide on wheels yet, tires are modelhaus T170's, with either:
1. caddy sumbrero's









2. 59 caddy caps









3. stock buick caps


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thats beautiful!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 2 2011, 09:18 PM~20245269
> *Homie youre gonna love the metal specks paint. I use the silver on all of my cars that get painted with Kandy.
> *


i guess i need to find the silver metal specks paint you use, cuz i laid the blue down with some testors mettalic.....on a test panel.... :happysad: not much differance!? and more expesive!! :angry: i need to get on my AB already i guess?! just need a good how to on a paint booth?! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 5 2011, 10:16 PM~20269326
> *i guess i need to find the silver metal specks paint you use, cuz i laid the blue down with some testors mettalic.....on a test panel.... :happysad: not much differance!? and more expesive!! :angry: i need to get on my AB already i guess?! just need a good how to on a paint booth?! :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *



Thats what I need too. But those paint booths cost WAY to much 
for my pockets. I guess I'ma have to build one someday. :dunno:


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 5 2011, 07:59 PM~20269103
> *started fooling with this one tonight, gonna be simple, thinking maybe a light blue or purple primer finish. Can't decide on wheels yet, tires are modelhaus T170's, with either:
> 1. caddy sumbrero's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. 59 caddy caps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. stock buick caps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Niiice, I really like the look of number 1


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 4 2011, 05:57 PM~20258188
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL YEAH JERAL NICE 60 HOMIE.

YO DYNASTY M.C.C. YOU GUYS ARE A BIG GREAT CLUB  .WE ARE FORTUNATE TO HAVE YOU GUYS HERE ON LAYITLOW.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 6 2011, 09:39 AM~20272475
> *HELL YEAH JERAL NICE 60 HOMIE.
> 
> YO DYNASTY M.C.C. YOU GUYS ARE A BIG GREAT CLUB  .WE ARE FORTUNATE TO HAVE YOU GUYS HERE ON LAYITLOW.
> *



*Same to you and your crew homie !*


This model buildin' is FUN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:biggrin: While I'm waitin' for this secrect project to dry
I took some new pics of Hollywood Swingin' to make a cover ........


----------



## richphotos

Nice cover! love the color on that.


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 6 2011, 09:12 AM~20273152
> *:biggrin:  While I'm waitin' for this secrect project to dry
> I took some new pics of Hollywood Swingin' to make a cover ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TOP NOTcH...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by richphotos+Apr 6 2011, 12:09 PM~20273543-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice cover! love the color on that.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-machio_@Apr 6 2011, 12:24 PM~20273620
> *TOP NOTcH...
> *



Thanx homies ! Solid !


----------



## richphotos

picture of the cutlass in the sun to see the paint really pop


----------



## [email protected]

that thing is clean! real nice work on the finish bro!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

SHIT LOAD MORE ON FACEBOOK... :biggrin:


----------



## richphotos

that is nice, loce them rims, very detailed


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 6 2011, 03:33 PM~20274751
> *picture of the cutlass in the sun to see the paint really pop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Homie that Cutty is beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*1962 Chevrolet Bel Air 409*

I'm wondering if Revell is thinking like I'm thinking and
planning to get as much use out of the '62 Impala kit
as possible. If so, then this would be a no brainer to me.

They already have the 409 in the arsenal. The tooling 
would consist of the interior and new body (roof and 
tail panel). They also have the wheels and tires now.

From the Lowrider fans to the Drag racing builders, I
think this would be a pretty good seller for Revell.

I also think pretty soon the '62 will be released as a
lowrider kit after the true SS kits gets released. I just
hope they update the old lowrider parts and have some
chrome undies with it when it gets released.



Maybe this will be what it would look like :dunno: ........


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:ninja:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 6 2011, 09:45 PM~20277047
> *1962 Chevrolet Bel Air 409
> 
> I'm wondering if Revell is thinking like I'm thinking and
> planning to get as much use out of the '62 Impala kit
> as possible. If so, then this would be a no brainer to me.
> 
> They already have the 409 in the arsenal. The tooling
> would consist of the interior and new body (roof and
> tail panel). They also have the wheels and tires now.
> 
> From the Lowrider fans to the Drag racing builders, I
> think this would be a pretty good seller for Revell.
> 
> I also think pretty soon the '62 will be released as a
> lowrider kit after the true SS kits gets released. I just
> hope they update the old lowrider parts and have some
> chrome undies with it when it gets released.
> Maybe this will be what it would look like :dunno: ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




i love them belairs :biggrin: ide buy a case of these for sure!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 6 2011, 08:11 PM~20276667
> *SHIT LOAD MORE ON FACEBOOK... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: Homie this wagon is outa this WORLD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 6 2011, 10:33 PM~20277601
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: Homie this wagon is outa this WORLD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




yea it is!


----------



## caprice on dz

Got bored tonight and found some aluminum tube, started to scratch up a whammy tank setup.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 6 2011, 02:33 PM~20274751
> *picture of the cutlass in the sun to see the paint really pop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man that's clean as hell. good job on that.


----------



## brantstevens

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 7 2011, 11:11 AM~20276667
> *SHIT LOAD MORE ON FACEBOOK... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats one badass wagon homie! So clean! An i love the stance too! Well done!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Apr 6 2011, 09:33 PM~20277591-->
> 
> 
> 
> i love them belairs :biggrin:  ide buy a case of these for sure!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me too !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-caprice on dz_@Apr 7 2011, 04:02 AM~20280542
> *Got bored tonight and found some aluminum tube, started to scratch up a whammy tank setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's lookin' nice !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

For the homie Big Phil ................


----------



## richphotos

the whammy tank is lookin good!!!

temp is nice out today here in MN, laid down some clear on the impala


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## Linc

[









[/quote]


i have a resin body of this body style! :biggrin: 

and yes, if they mass produced these, id but quite a few!

i love this body style!


----------



## richphotos

just a test fit on the body, i dont like to wait to see how things are going to look when there is clear coat on, fast drying urethane FTW


----------



## [email protected]

so we lost a member of the family today, kinda disapointed in the reasons why, but like i told homie........ do your thing, you will never see me try and talk cats down from there decision  


but this kinda struck a nerve with me as to the reasons why he left lol


The main reasons are,
i didnt feel like i was apart of a club at all just some dude flying the dynasty flag.
Didnt feel like family to me at all. 
Facebook sux.
No club structure or direction.<~~~~~~~~ this is an insult to me and the rest of this family! 

i try and keep things fresh, but for the most part, its build what you like, you will never hear me bitch about ''your not building enough'' or ''i wouldnt build that, so why should you'' or build this, or this is what i wanna see.............. i give everyone there own space to do as they wish..........and those cats that meet up at shows, thats a plus.

but this shit just struck a nerve with me and just thought this is what this cat thought about being apart opf the club lol


and im not gonna mention any names, but im sure you guys will figure it out soon enough


----------



## richphotos

I'm still pretty new here to this club, so I'm not sure who it would have been that left. 
All I know is, When I got the offer to join this club, It was a really nice welcome, people accepted and appreciated the "diecrap" cars that I was posting. I was told that there was a facebook page for Dynasty, and I think facebook is evil and was not interested in joining, and that was ok with the pres. 
But with that being said, decisions are decisions. Cant really change how people feel. Just keep on building what you like, and showing out for the club.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 7 2011, 03:15 PM~20283335
> *I'm still pretty new here to this club, so I'm not sure who it would have been that left.
> All I know is, When I got the offer to join this club, It was a really nice welcome, people accepted and appreciated the "diecrap" cars that I was posting. I was told that there was a facebook page for Dynasty, and I think facebook is evil and was not interested in joining, and that was ok with the pres.
> But with that being said, decisions are decisions. Cant really change how people feel. Just keep on building what you like, and showing out for the club.
> *





thats just it too!  isnt that what a model club shold do anyways?

what else is there to do


i mean if anyone has any suggestions..............please send them my way!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

>


i have a resin body of this body style! :biggrin: 

and yes, if they mass produced these, id but quite a few!

i love this body style!
[/quote]
Kool, do you have the MCW body, I heard that they are real nice.  



> just a test fit on the body, i dont like to wait to see how things are going to look when there is clear coat on, fast drying urethane FTW


Thats lookin real good Fam !



> so we lost a member of the family today, kinda disapointed in the reasons why, but like i told homie........ do your thing, you will never see me try and talk cats down from there decision
> but this kinda struck a nerve with me as to the reasons why he left lol
> The main reasons are,
> i didnt feel like i was apart of a club at all just some dude flying the dynasty flag.
> Didnt feel like family to me at all.
> Facebook sux.
> No club structure or direction.<~~~~~~~~ this is an insult to me and the rest of this family!
> 
> i try and keep things fresh, but for the most part, its build what you like, you will never hear me bitch about ''your not building enough'' or ''i wouldnt build that, so why should you'' or build this, or this is what i wanna see.............. i give everyone there own space to do as they wish..........and those cats that meet up at shows, thats a plus.
> 
> but this shit just struck a nerve with me and just thought this is what this cat thought about being apart opf the club lol
> and im not gonna mention any names, but im sure you guys will figure it out soon enough


  , bummer. I hope he's still buildin'. It's one thing to loose a club member but it's a tragedy to loose another model builder. We don't grow on trees anymore.
JM. 02.


----------



## [email protected]

well atleast i know im not as forgiving as you tone............. that shit struck a nerve with me for real! thats like someone tellin you that your best build is garbage and you shoulda burned it instead of building it!


----------



## Damaged

To save other members figuring it out who left,
it is me who will be no longer representing Dynasty.

Il keep building but will be going solo.

And seeing as Jeff decided to not keep what was said in PM.

I feel i need to say a few things here.

I meant no disrepsect to the Dynasty members.

I fully respect the builders who contribute and share there builds.

My reasons have nothing to do with members or their builds,they are based on how the club is run by the big timer leader


----------



## [email protected]

How its run? So how would you run things play boy?


Luke I said Luke........ this shit is coming out of left field with you....... I had nothing but respect for you and what you do...... and you know that.......... I just see more then what your sayin as reasons why is all.

And the club knows if they have a thought or concern they can come to me with anything .


I run this club with hock, and I think with him behind me as head of this club, its nothing but better things in the future for dynasty.


So again I state........ as head of this club....... is there anything we can do to make things better?

And Luke........ good luck with all you do........ your a bad ass builder and inspire many with what you do........... so keep doin what your doin bro!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

[/quote]
this is looking real nice bro.. :cheesy:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 7 2011, 02:07 PM~20283264
> *so we lost a member of the family today, kinda disapointed in the reasons why, but like i told homie........ do your thing, you will never see me try and talk cats down from there decision
> but this kinda struck a nerve with me as to the reasons why he left lol
> The main reasons are,
> i didnt feel like i was apart of a club at all just some dude flying the dynasty flag.
> Didnt feel like family to me at all.
> Facebook sux.
> No club structure or direction.<~~~~~~~~ this is an insult to me and the rest of this family!
> 
> i try and keep things fresh, but for the most part, its build what you like, you will never hear me bitch about ''your not building enough'' or ''i wouldnt build that, so why should you'' or build this, or this is what i wanna see.............. i give everyone there own space to do as they wish..........and those cats that meet up at shows, thats a plus.
> 
> but this shit just struck a nerve with me and just thought this is what this cat thought about being apart opf the club lol
> and im not gonna mention any names, but im sure you guys will figure it out soon enough
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 7 2011, 08:17 PM~20285351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is looking real nice bro.. :cheesy:
> *


x2 Bro!! That Impala is HELLA nice! I LIKE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang homies I love this flick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 7 2011, 08:25 PM~20285904
> *Dang homies I love this flick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh and these too ! :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 7 2011, 08:35 PM~20285985
> *Oh and these too !  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who is the owner of 63 ? or when u found the pics? I wanna see of it?


----------



## owenart714

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Apr 7 2011, 04:24 PM~20284652
> *To save other members figuring it out who left,
> it is me who will be no longer representing Dynasty.
> 
> Il keep building but will be going solo.
> 
> And seeing as Jeff decided to not keep what was said in PM.
> 
> I feel i need to say a few things here.
> 
> I meant no disrepsect to the Dynasty members.
> 
> I fully respect the builders who contribute and share there builds.
> 
> My reasons have nothing to do with members or their builds,they are based on how the club is run by the big timer leader
> *



dude. im a solo type of guy too and love building anything and everything. The team leader? What about him? He's the most genuine, down to earth,family man that gives nothing but the best advice to any modeler, not just in this team. For me, He aint doing nothing wrong in my view but only the opposite, Trying to grow this family oriented team closer. Its sad because no one else thinks the team leader is a bad guy in this movie but you. 

Facebook sucks? haha, dude its the new millenium. what rock have you been living under? 

this makes me wanna call you out in a buildoff and show you what ive learned from jeff...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 7 2011, 06:35 PM~20285985
> *Oh and these too !  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass cars


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Apr 7 2011, 11:10 PM~20286787
> *badass cars
> *


x2. The blue vert is :wow:


----------



## Damaged

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 8 2011, 10:12 AM~20285322
> *How its run? So how would you run things play boy?
> Luke I said Luke........ this shit is coming out of left field with you....... I had nothing but respect for you and what you do...... and you know that.......... I just see more then what your sayin as reasons why is all.
> 
> And the club knows if they have a thought or concern they can come to me with anything .
> I run this club with hock, and I think with him behind me as head of this club, its nothing but better things in the future for dynasty.
> So again I state........ as head of this club....... is there anything we can do to make things better?
> 
> And Luke........ good luck with all you do........ your a bad ass builder and inspire many with what you do........... so keep doin what your doin bro!
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 7 2011, 09:41 PM~20286557
> *Who is the owner of 63 ? or when u found the pics? I  wanna see of it?
> *


Brandon from Lifestyle C.C.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@Apr 7 2011, 03:24 PM~20284652
> *To save other members figuring it out who left,
> it is me who will be no longer representing Dynasty.
> 
> Il keep building but will be going solo.
> 
> And seeing as Jeff decided to not keep what was said in PM.
> 
> I feel i need to say a few things here.
> 
> I meant no disrepsect to the Dynasty members.
> 
> I fully respect the builders who contribute and share there builds.
> 
> My reasons have nothing to do with members or their builds,they are based on how the club is run by the big timer leader*


ok WTF is up with that statement Damaged?! you were a cool ass dude with sick builds, but didnt post much...now all the sudden the club is run shitty?! and run by the big time leader......im the secondery to this club so if your bashing him, your bashing me! :angry: so what did ME AND JEFF do that made you feel this way?! im confused i guess, i think the D is a good clean layed back club with a good brotherhood! i will say WE need to build more some then others........i'll throw myself under the bus, i been building, but not finishing much lately.....so thats a good reason jeff and i have our little build going!  and thats where our year long build list came from! MOTIVATION!.................THANKS TO THE MEMBERS WHO HAVE JUMPED IN ON IT!! :biggrin: i think matt may be the farthest ahead?! :dunno: this prob. could have gone to PM's to cut down on the BS in the thread, but i felt it was on the page when i caught it...so i would update with the FAM accordingly?! PM jeff or myself if need be, or post feed back on the thread?! keep building guys! i got some up-dates with my 79 caddy i got goin for me and jeffies build...not build off!!


----------



## hocknberry

its been A FEW YEARS since i layed low low patterns......LOL this took me two and a half hours and 3 smoke breaks to get it done! :uh: :angry: :happysad: i hope it come out?! 79 CADDY...where you at jeff?


----------



## hocknberry

i just put down some blue metal specks after these pics! but i gotta pause cuz the wifey and i are having #3 friday at 12 noon! :biggrin: so i gotta take a lil vacation til prolly sunday?!  :biggrin: wish US luck guys!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 8 2011, 12:29 AM~20287664
> *i just put down some blue metal specks after these pics! but i gotta pause cuz the wifey and i are having #3 friday at 12 noon! :biggrin: so i gotta take a lil vacation til prolly sunday?!   :biggrin: wish US luck guys!
> *


There has been another Little one hiding behind the other one this whole time. :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 7 2011, 11:03 AM~20281508
> *For the homie Big Phil ................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks uncle trend


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 7 2011, 11:09 PM~20287382
> *its been A FEW YEARS since i layed low low patterns......LOL this took me two and a half hours and 3 smoke breaks to get it done! :uh:  :angry:  :happysad: i hope it come out?! 79 CADDY...where you at jeff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS GONNA LOOK SWEET!


----------



## caprice on dz

Alright fellas, help me pick a tag for the 66, gonna do this poll style, please pick 1, 2, or 3. I leave it up till Saturday night then print the tags out. I like them all but for the life of me can't decide.


----------



## caprice on dz

Whatcha guys think, my first try


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Apr 7 2011, 11:09 PM~20287382-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: Thats whats up Fam ! Keep us posted bro !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 11:29 PM~20287664
> *i just put down some blue metal specks after these pics! but i gotta pause cuz the wifey and i are having #3 friday at 12 noon! :biggrin: so i gotta take a lil vacation til prolly sunday?!   :biggrin: wish US luck guys!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by caprice on [email protected] 8 2011, 03:00 AM~20289017
> *thanks uncle trend
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by caprice on [email protected] 8 2011, 03:09 AM~20289046
> *Alright fellas, help me pick a tag for the 66, gonna do this poll style, please pick 1, 2, or 3. I leave it up till Saturday night then print the tags out. I like them all but for the life of me can't decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *#3* all the way!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-caprice on dz_@Apr 8 2011, 05:02 AM~20289206
> *Whatcha guys think, my first try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


There you go bro, you're on your way !


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 7 2011, 09:49 PM~20287169
> *ok WTF is up with that statement Damaged?! you were a cool ass dude with sick builds, but didnt post much...now all the sudden the club is run shitty?! and run by the big time leader......im the secondery to this club so if your bashing him, your bashing me! :angry: so what did ME AND JEFF do that made you feel this way?! im confused i guess, i think the D is a good clean layed back club with a good brotherhood! i will say WE need to build more some then others........i'll throw myself under the bus, i been building, but not finishing much lately.....so thats a good reason jeff and i have our little build going!   and thats where our year long build list came from! MOTIVATION!.................THANKS TO THE MEMBERS WHO HAVE JUMPED IN ON IT!! :biggrin: i think matt may be the farthest ahead?! :dunno: this prob. could have gone to PM's to cut down on the BS in the thread, but i felt it was on the page when i caught it...so i would update with the FAM accordingly?! PM jeff or myself if need be, or post feed back on the thread?! keep building guys! i got some up-dates with my 79 caddy i got goin for me and jeffies build...not build off!!
> *



i don't know about that, but thanks for the comps, i just enjoy building, i would build like i build if i were not even in a club, but thanks just the same, i do have a model ready for each of the catagoreys for the year long build off, but im just tring to build outa my box and it's been a lot of fun out there. lol

JEFF don't let this get you down, you still have all of us. I think this is a great club, i enjoy building for it, and i am VERY PROUD TO FLY THE DYNASTY FLAG, and as long as i can make these fingers build and type i will try to do my best to rep my club. THIS IS A GREAT CLUB, WITH GREAT GUYS INIT, AND GREAT PEOPLE RUNNING IT. DON'T CHANGE A THING.-- :biggrin: 

YOU CAN PLEASE SOME OF THE PEOPLE SOME OF THE TIME, BUT YOU CAN'T PLEASE ALL OF THE PEOPLE ALL OF THE TIME. this is a great quote for you to remember, it's how i live my life.


----------



## regalistic

little update on my 63...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 8 2011, 07:39 AM~20289531
> *little update on my 63...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: Nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevyguy97

63 is lookn good homie.


----------



## chevyguy97

i like the #3 tag the best, it fits it good.


----------



## chevyguy97

Im building this for the Year Long HotRod Build Off, it's a retro rodded 57 nomad, im calling it YESMAD. just got it painted and cleared, that's Storm gray Mt. on top and Diamond dust on the sides, and two coats of one shot clear. should have this one done by the end of the week. i hope. lol


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 7 2011, 09:18 PM~20286882
> *Brandon from Lifestyle C.C.
> *


That's my homie :cheesy:


----------



## caprice on dz

can't have completed cars without tags


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 10 2011, 12:09 AM~20301532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't have completed cars without tags
> *



i like them tags, i would like to know if ya would make me one that says
ARKANSAS
YES MAD


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 9 2011, 11:11 PM~20300661
> *Im building this for the Year Long HotRod Build Off, it's a retro rodded 57 nomad, im calling it YESMAD. just got it painted and cleared, that's Storm gray Mt. on top and Diamond dust on the sides, and two coats of one shot clear. should have this one done by the end of the week. i hope. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 7 2011, 11:09 PM~20287382
> *its been A FEW YEARS since i layed low low patterns......LOL this took me two and a half hours and 3 smoke breaks to get it done! :uh:  :angry:  :happysad: i hope it come out?! 79 CADDY...where you at jeff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: lookin good fam!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

:0 alot of sweet rides in here the past week... great job fellas kep it up!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Alright, now I really want a Cutlass kit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!




























I love the color combo on this one ....... Hmmmmmmm


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 10 2011, 03:02 PM~20303959
> *Alright, now I really want a Cutlass kit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the color combo on this one ....... Hmmmmmmm
> 
> *



:wow: That's badass.


----------



## crxlowrider

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 10 2011, 01:02 PM~20303959
> *Alright, now I really want a Cutlass kit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the color combo on this one ....... Hmmmmmmm
> 
> *


thats down right SICK :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

got back from the buff com show today...i did the fam good! :cheesy: 
only prob is i forgot the camera  but i did win 7 awards... :biggrin: ill post a pic later..badgas kicked some ass too!! good job bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 10 2011, 06:17 PM~20305024
> *got back from the buff com show today...i did the fam good! :cheesy:
> only prob is i forgot the camera   but i did win 7 awards... :biggrin:  ill post a  pic later..badgas kicked some ass too!! good job bro :thumbsup:
> *


  congrats bro !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 10 2011, 08:26 PM~20305361
> *  congrats bro !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

2 -1st..... 3 -2nd...... an 2- 3rd places an both my girls took fist place :biggrin: 
im still pissed i forgot the camera ...  who goes to a show with out it... :banghead: :banghead: maybe bad gass has some pics! :happysad:

an get this the yellow 66 wagon BEAT the blue 65 bonneville they need there eyes check'd :wow: :dunno:


----------



## DJ-ROY




----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Apr 8 2011, 12:09 AM~20287382-->
> 
> 
> 
> its been A FEW YEARS since i layed low low patterns......LOL this took me two and a half hours and 3 smoke breaks to get it done! :uh:  :angry:  :happysad: i hope it come out?! 79 CADDY...where you at jeff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GAWD Damn Joe!! That is pretty bro. Very very NICE work bro! :thumbsup:
> I need to learn how to lay patterns. :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Trendsetta 68_@Apr 10 2011, 03:02 PM~20303959
> *Alright, now I really want a Cutlass kit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the color combo on this one ....... Hmmmmmmm
> 
> *



See Tony, tha's what I'm sayin bro! I will buy STOCK in the kit if they come out with it. I got a pic of one on my Desktop right now. :wow: I'll post it up in RSOT


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 10 2011, 07:45 PM~20305488
> *2 -1st.....  3 -2nd......  an 2- 3rd places an both my girls took fist place  :biggrin:
> im still pissed i forgot the camera ...  who goes to a show with out it... :banghead:  :banghead:  maybe bad gass has some pics! :happysad:
> 
> an get this the yellow 66 wagon  BEAT the blue 65 bonneville they need there eyes check'd :wow:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE !!!!!!! Beautiful hardware bro ! Congrats for your girls too !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 10 2011, 09:03 PM~20306014
> *Good Lord Joe!! That is pretty bro. Very very NICE work bro! :thumbsup:
> I need to learn how to lay patterns. :uh:
> See Tony, tha's what I'm sayin bro! I will buy STOCK in the kit if they come out with it. I got a pic of one on my Desktop right now. :wow:  I'll post it up in RSOT
> *



One day homie it'll have to arrive in kit form !


----------



## chevyguy97

DONE, this is for the year long hotrod build off.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dang you guys got sum sick work up in here keep up the fly building!  :thumbsup:


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 11 2011, 07:25 AM~20309578
> *DONE, this is for the year long hotrod build off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


niiiice fam, I'm liking the style on this one


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 10 2011, 05:45 PM~20305488
> *2 -1st.....  3 -2nd......  an 2- 3rd places an both my girls took fist place  :biggrin:
> im still pissed i forgot the camera ...  who goes to a show with out it... :banghead:  :banghead:  maybe bad gass has some pics! :happysad:
> 
> an get this the yellow 66 wagon  BEAT the blue 65 bonneville they need there eyes check'd :wow:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice... :wow:


----------



## chevyguy97

well now that im done with the YESMAD, im getting my bike out for the YEAR LONG BIKE BUILD OFF. this one is not going to be to hard to do, so maybe like a couple of weeks on this one, i gota get some paint, that's why it will take me a couple of weeks. lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 11 2011, 09:57 PM~20314267
> *well now that im done with the YESMAD, im getting my bike out for the YEAR LONG BIKE BUILD OFF. this one is not going to be to hard to do, so maybe like a couple of weeks on this one, i gota get some paint, that's why it will take me a couple of weeks. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





remember matt......................... quality over quantity  its only april....... you still have till feb. 1st. next year lol


relax dawg  slow down and take your time


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 11 2011, 09:02 PM~20314311
> *remember matt......................... quality over quantity   its only april....... you still have till feb. 1st. next year lol
> relax dawg   slow down and take your time
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Matt's got his grove goin strong right now! Looks like he's caught the creative bug !


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 11 2011, 08:02 PM~20314311
> *remember matt......................... quality over quantity   its only april....... you still have till feb. 1st. next year lol
> relax dawg   slow down and take your time
> *


shit bro i can build quality and quantity at the same time. lol WHAT MY SHIT ANIT LOOKN GOOD, lol, well really what's happen is since i had my wreck ive been stuck at home, and i am BORED, LOL so i am tring to scratch some shit off my build list while i gots the time.
Drag-lo is fixen to start an old skool minitruckn build off, i know i want in on that, and ive still got to do best lowrider, best truck, best tuner, and best engine for Dynasty, so i got a lot of time, but i got a lot to do in that time. lol


----------



## chevyguy97

ALSO i want to be the first one to finish all the builds on the list, has there ever been a Dynasty member build everything on the list for the year long build off's, well if i am the only member that finishes all the builds on the list this year i want a special prize for that. lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 11 2011, 10:12 PM~20314365
> *shit bro i can build quality and quantity at the same time. lol WHAT MY SHIT ANIT LOOKN GOOD, lol, well really what's happen is since i had my wreck ive been stuck at home, and i am BORED, LOL so i am tring to scratch some shit off my build list while i gots the time.
> Drag-lo is fixen to start an old skool minitruckn build off, i know i want in on that, and ive still got to do best lowrider, best truck, best tuner, and best engine for Dynasty, so i got a lot of time, but i got a lot to do in that time. lol
> *




 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

DON'T HESITATE---- MOTIVATE, that's my new moto.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 11 2011, 07:17 PM~20314393
> *DON'T HESITATE---- MOTIVATE, that's my new moto.
> *


damn matt your movin!! :biggrin: dont be in a rush. like jeffy said feb 1st! yesmad is lookin killer!! but where's the shine in the paint like on your trucks you've done?! engine wire detail? and foil fool?! :0 not bashin yah but IMO opinion....not the "chevyguy" stamp you've put on the rest?! its all good though cuz you got plenty of time!! :biggrin: i dont think most of the D has started on the list!! :happysad: quite makin us look bad!!  :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 10 2011, 08:10 AM~20302349
> *i like them tags, i would like to know if ya would make me one that says
> ARKANSAS
> YES MAD
> *


you will need to use word or similar program to resize them but here you go

1963









1989









1996


----------



## caprice on dz

My lineup for NNL East


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 12 2011, 01:23 AM~20317167
> *you will need to use word or similar program to resize them but here you go
> 
> 1963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks man those are perfect. :0


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 11 2011, 09:49 PM~20315374
> *damn matt your movin!! :biggrin: dont be in a rush. like jeffy said feb 1st! yesmad is lookin killer!! but where's the shine in the paint like on your trucks you've done?! engine wire detail? and foil fool?! :0 not bashin yah but IMO opinion....not the "chevyguy" stamp you've put on the rest?! its all good though cuz you got plenty of time!! :biggrin: i dont think most of the D has started on the list!! :happysad: quite makin us look bad!!   :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the comps, not really rushing, i have been working on YESMAD for more then a month, i had the frame and interior already done, and i already had the silver onit, i was going to build a low-lo out of it at one time, i posted up a photo shopped pic of it, it was going to be purple and silver with wire wheels onit, but i saw these black wheels and just desided to add the storm gray mt to it. and as far as the paint it's not suppose to have that high gloss look to it ya know, and the motor is just sitting in there, i am waiting on my wiring kit to show up. and i did not want to foil it.  
and like i said since my wreck im stuck at home and bored. lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 12 2011, 04:16 AM~20317384
> *My lineup for NNL East
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice line-up Fam ! Have fun and good luck at the swap meet & show !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 12 2011, 08:40 AM~20317800
> *Nice line-up Fam ! Have fun and good luck at the swap meet & show !
> *




x-2 :biggrin: keep an eye out for some monte promos for me :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

got the tag onit, thanks caprice on dz.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 12 2011, 08:51 AM~20318043
> *got the tag onit, thanks caprice on dz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nICE !!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE THE NAME OF THAT BUILD FAM !!!!!










HEY IF THE FAM IS INTERESTED IN THESE FRONT PLATES, HERE YOU GO ............










SCALE DOWN TO 1/2" BY 1/4" FOR 1/24 SCALE PLATES.


----------



## richphotos

awesome work, Like the lineup caprice..


----------



## Moze

Whats up guys, havent really put in much work lately (builders block :uh: ) but I did get started on a bike for the one year build.








And put in a little more work on this








I'll get more pics in my build thread.
Keep up all the badass work guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Apr 12 2011, 11:39 AM~20319074
> *Whats up guys, havent really put in much work lately (builders block :uh: ) but I did get started on a bike for the one year build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And put in a little more work on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get more pics in my build thread.
> Keep up all the badass work guys :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Good to see you buildin bro ! keep us posted !


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Apr 12 2011, 09:39 AM~20319074
> *Whats up guys, havent really put in much work lately (builders block :uh: ) but I did get started on a bike for the one year build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And put in a little more work on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get more pics in my build thread.
> Keep up all the badass work guys :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


that truck is gonna be bad ass fam! keep it up!


----------



## chevyguy97

hay mose that bike looks good, im workin on one myself, ive got the frame, tank, and finders painted, just waiting on stuff to dry so i can start putting it all together.


----------



## jt2020

Can someone tell me the classes again for the year log build off?


----------



## richphotos

I am hoping to have this 64 done in the next couple days


----------



## Trendsetta 68

This will be started on one day in the future ...............










I dig this old school paint job!


----------



## brantstevens

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 13 2011, 12:08 PM~20323391
> *This will be soon ...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dig this old school paint job!
> *




Thats one very nice cutlass! Cant wait to see your version of it trend!


----------



## caprice on dz

Started back up on the 65 impala dubbed "Asphalt Scorcher" 95% complete, Ross Gibson 502 tpi alley rat. Car is about 75% done, gotta do the interior, foil, clear and polish.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Apr 12 2011, 06:38 PM~20322519
> *Can someone tell me the classes again for the year log build off?
> *


Best Lowrider-----Best Truck-----Best Bike------Best Hotrod/Muscle Car---------Best Tuner------Best Engine----------Year You Were Born.-----


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by brantstevens+Apr 12 2011, 09:22 PM~20323531-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thats one very nice cutlass! Cant wait to see your version of it trend!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really like that old school flavor on that Cutlass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by caprice on [email protected] 12 2011, 10:21 PM~20324216
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bro that engine is NICE ! Keep us posted !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevyguy97_@Apr 13 2011, 07:58 AM~20326921
> *Best Lowrider-----Best Truck-----Best Bike------Best Hotrod/Muscle Car---------Best Tuner------Best Engine----------Year You Were Born.-----
> *


Thanx, I need to print this out so I won't forget it myself.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Apr 12 2011, 09:22 PM~20323531
> *Thats one very nice cutlass! Cant wait to see your version of it trend!
> *


hell yeah!!!x 2 :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 12 2011, 10:21 PM~20324216
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started back up on the 65 impala dubbed "Asphalt Scorcher" 95% complete, Ross Gibson 502 tpi alley rat. Car is about 75% done, gotta do the interior, foil, clear and polish.
> *


thats a bad motor bro..them wheels look killer too!


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 12 2011, 08:08 PM~20323391
> *This will be soon ...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dig this old school paint job!
> *


nice,can't wait to see ya finish this one, looks like a lot of striping.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 13 2011, 04:08 AM~20323391
> *This will be soon ...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dig this old school paint job!
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## richphotos

just about done guys, just gotta put the btf around the windows and its gone









will post final pics tomorrow sometime


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 13 2011, 05:58 AM~20326921
> *Best Lowrider-----Best Truck-----Best Bike------Best Hotrod/Muscle Car---------Best Tuner------Best Engine----------Year You Were Born.-----
> *


is this build off open to anyone?


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 13 2011, 04:45 PM~20330880
> *is this build off open to anyone?
> *


it's only open to DYNASTY members, it a club thing.


----------



## 408models

you guys don't have a CAR CLUB right??? saw a DYNASTY PLAQUE in the begining of the vid at 35 seconds?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHVEd7M9oX8..._embedded#at=54


----------



## Moze

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 12 2011, 08:21 PM~20324216
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started back up on the 65 impala dubbed "Asphalt Scorcher" 95% complete, Ross Gibson 502 tpi alley rat. Car is about 75% done, gotta do the interior, foil, clear and polish.
> *


Thats a nice clean looking engine, keep up the good work.



> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 13 2011, 03:34 PM~20330790
> *just about done guys, just gotta put the btf around the windows and its gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will post final pics tomorrow sometime
> *


Impalas looking real good, I really like the color you got on it.


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 13 2011, 04:31 PM~20331337
> *it's only open to DYNASTY members, it a club thing.
> *


 just asking


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 13 2011, 06:52 PM~20331513
> *you guys don't have a CAR CLUB right??? saw a DYNASTY PLAQUE in the begining of the vid at 35 seconds?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHVEd7M9oX8..._embedded#at=54
> *


 :wow: :0 :0 

I seen that T-Shirt @ 1:11 !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 13 2011, 05:34 PM~20330790
> *just about done guys, just gotta put the btf around the windows and its gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will post final pics tomorrow sometime
> *


I like that homie, real clean build !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 13 2011, 07:52 PM~20331513
> *you guys don't have a CAR CLUB right??? saw a DYNASTY PLAQUE in the begining of the vid at 35 seconds?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHVEd7M9oX8..._embedded#at=54
> *






when the club was started, i came up with the name, and then biggs chimed in talking about he was part or started the first dynasty car club,.............. but no ties what so ever!


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 14 2011, 12:19 AM~20334250
> *when the club was started, i came up with the name, and then biggs chimed in talking about he was part or started the first dynasty car club,.............. but no ties what so ever!
> *


I wore the shirt I had made to a local car show and some old dumbass thought it had to do with the old ass tv show.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 13 2011, 09:52 PM~20334617
> *I wore the shirt I had made to a local car show and some old dumbass thought it had to do with the old ass tv show.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 13 2011, 06:52 PM~20331513
> *you guys don't have a CAR CLUB right??? saw a DYNASTY PLAQUE in the begining of the vid at 35 seconds?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHVEd7M9oX8..._embedded#at=54
> *


YO!...... 
WAS THAT REVEREND HEARSE AT 2MIN. AN 40 SEC INTO THE VIDEO THOWIN UP OUR PLAQUE.......
YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO BE DYNASTY REV!!! :biggrin:
LOOK THERE HE IS AGAIN AT 4-MIN'S INTO THE VIDEO ON THE FAR RIGHT IN THE SHORTS AN GRAY SHIRT....LMAO!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jantrix

Wher can I find the rules for our year long build off?


----------



## chevyguy97

no rules, just build somthing off of the list, or everything off of the list, you got till Feb 1st 2012 to finish.


----------



## caprice on dz

T minus 7.5 hours until i say goodbye to maryland and hello to jersey for the weekend. Ill try to upload my pics from the hotel after the show and dinner saturday night.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 15 2011, 03:30 AM~20343992
> *T minus 7.5 hours until i say goodbye to maryland and hello to jersey for the weekend. Ill try to upload my pics from the hotel after the show and dinner saturday night.
> *


have fun an be safe!


----------



## regalistic

heres what i am taking to the cincy show tomorrow...










and hopefully this 63....


----------



## richphotos

niiice, good luck homie!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Good luck fellas ! Safe trip to all who's going, Trend won't be able
to make another show again.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 15 2011, 04:00 PM~20346966
> *Good luck fellas ! Safe trip to all who's going, Trend won't be able
> to make another show again.
> 
> *


 :angry: SORRY BROTHER....AND I GOT THE 2010 CONTEST CARS MAG TODAY AND IM REPPIN FRANKLIN INK WITH OHIO HUSTLER!!!  AND ERIK GREAT LINE UP BROTHER DYNASTY WILL BE IN FULL FORCE THIS WEEKEND!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

well well well :biggrin: look who made 2010 contest cars :biggrin: 


just the cats from dynasty  

















































congrats fellas :biggrin: and im like a little kid over here with my first mag shoot :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

CONGRATS fellas. well deserved :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 15 2011, 04:51 PM~20347219
> *well well well :biggrin:  look who made 2010 contest cars :biggrin:
> just the cats from dynasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats fellas :biggrin:  and im like a little kid over here with my first mag shoot :0  :biggrin:
> *


shit thats great! congrats to all... :cheesy:


----------



## chevyguy97

HELL YEAH GUYS, WAY TO REP, congrats.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 15 2011, 06:05 PM~20347269
> *CONGRATS fellas.  well deserved  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 14 2011, 07:39 AM~20336389
> *YO!......
> WAS THAT REVEREND HEARSE AT 2MIN. AN 40 SEC INTO THE VIDEO THOWIN UP OUR PLAQUE.......
> YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO BE DYNASTY REV!!! :biggrin:
> LOOK THERE HE IS AGAIN  AT 4-MIN'S INTO THE VIDEO ON THE FAR RIGHT IN THE SHORTS AN GRAY SHIRT....LMAO!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DVNPORT

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 15 2011, 06:32 PM~20347776
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




isnt he part of a different club? lol


----------



## DVNPORT

are we related? lol we pimp the same last name


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Apr 15 2011, 06:23 PM~20348039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are we related? lol we pimp the same last name
> *


GOD I HOPE NOT! :biggrin: j/k


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 15 2011, 07:24 PM~20348046
> *GOD I HOPE NOT!  :biggrin: j/k
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## just_a-doodz

Even though Im not in Dynasty anymore you guys make me proud.

GREAT work to everyone in here!!!


----------



## owenart714

Progress Update: 67 Chevy impala

Slow progress but been busy lately working on a Adex prototype for my 67. more pics in my thread.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

HEADING TO CINCY :wave: SEE YOU ALL WHEN I GET BACK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

8am here in Jersey, 1 hour from doors opening at NNL East. I heading over


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Apr 16 2011, 04:22 AM~20350973
> *Progress Update: 67 Chevy impala
> 
> Slow progress but been busy lately working on a Adex prototype for my 67. more pics in my thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cars lookimg reat bro... an to the guys at the show today good luck.


----------



## chevyguy97

good luck to everyone headed to a show this morning, and be carfull, watch out for them teenage girls on cell phones. lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Apr 16 2011, 05:22 AM~20350973
> *Progress Update: 67 Chevy impala
> 
> Slow progress but been busy lately working on a Adex prototype for my 67. more pics in my thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 16 2011, 08:02 AM~20351243
> *good luck to everyone headed to a show this morning, and be carfull, watch out for them teenage girls on cell phones. lol
> *


X2 ! Have fun fellas !


----------



## chevyguy97

Dynasty Year Long Bike Build.











More pic's in my forum


----------



## richphotos

damn, great work.


----------



## [email protected]

from what i heard, dynasty did it big at the cincy show :wow: ill let frank tell the story when he gets home :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Apr 16 2011, 11:22 AM~20350973
> *Progress Update: 67 Chevy impala
> 
> Slow progress but been busy lately working on a Adex prototype for my 67. more pics in my thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow:


----------



## caprice on dz

NNL East has come and gone. Be on the lookout for a pics link later on, gonna go get some grub right now, in the mean time

scale auto photo shoot, not holding my breath on mag spread as I have learned this guy is very picky









my score, tore up Scaledreams parts bins today









and hit up the modelhaus, the white walls and deep five spokes are for my 62 impala hardtop 60's style lowrider, either gonna clean up the spyder caps to use as centers on the caddy caps for the 62 electra or change it up to the caddy sabers with the bullet molded in


----------



## chevyguy97

hell yeah maybe you will make the mag.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 16 2011, 02:13 PM~20352652
> *from what i heard, dynasty did it big at the cincy show :wow: ill let frank tell the story when he gets home :biggrin:
> *


ERIC GOT 2ND AND 3RD IN LOWRIDERS, ERICS SON GOT 2ND IN BEGINNERS, CHRIS GOT 2ND IN HEAVY TRUCKS, I GOT 1ST IN LOWRIDERS AND 2ND IN LIGHT TRUCKS!!































































AND BEST OF ALL WE GOT AN AWARD FOR CLUB PERTICAPATION :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 16 2011, 04:31 PM~20353261
> *NNL East has come and gone. Be on the lookout for a pics link later on, gonna go get some grub right now, in the mean time
> 
> scale auto photo shoot, not holding my breath on mag spread as I have learned this guy is very picky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my score, tore up Scaledreams parts bins today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and hit up the modelhaus, the white walls and deep five spokes are for my 62 impala hardtop 60's style lowrider, either gonna clean up the spyder caps to use as centers on the caddy caps for the 62 electra or change it up to the caddy sabers with the bullet molded in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATS BIG PHIL!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 16 2011, 07:24 PM~20353813
> *ERIC GOT 2ND AND 3RD IN LOWRIDERS, ERICS SON GOT 2ND IN BEGINNERS, CHRIS GOT 2ND IN HEAVY TRUCKS, I GOT 1ST IN LOWRIDERS AND 2ND IN LIGHT TRUCKS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND BEST OF ALL WE GOT AN AWARD FOR CLUB PERTICAPATION :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





congrats fellas! that club plaque is great!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 16 2011, 05:31 PM~20353261
> *NNL East has come and gone. Be on the lookout for a pics link later on, gonna go get some grub right now, in the mean time
> 
> scale auto photo shoot, not holding my breath on mag spread as I have learned this guy is very picky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is good shit! nice score today too!


----------



## chevyguy97

hell yeah guys CONGRATS on the wins.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 16 2011, 06:24 PM~20353813
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Congrats to the Dynasty Fam, young and old !

That's whats up fellas, look like yaw had fun !  





Big Phil, congrats on the photo shoot bro !


----------



## hocknberry

congrats on the wins fellas!! :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## Jantrix

Yeah, way to go.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Trendsetta 68, *Jantrix*




Wut up fam ! 


:wave:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 16 2011, 07:24 PM~20353813
> *ERIC GOT 2ND AND 3RD IN LOWRIDERS, ERICS SON GOT 2ND IN BEGINNERS, CHRIS GOT 2ND IN HEAVY TRUCKS, I GOT 1ST IN LOWRIDERS AND 2ND IN LIGHT TRUCKS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND BEST OF ALL WE GOT AN AWARD FOR CLUB PERTICAPATION :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


had a great time kickin it with the fam. my boys had a great time and are ready to build and hit another show!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 18 2011, 08:05 AM~20363477
> *had a great time kickin it with the fam. my boys had a great time and are ready to build and hit another show!
> *


HEY FAM YOU NEED TO GET TO THIS SHOW HERE IN INDY ! BIG SHOW LOTS OF VENDORS TOO !


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 18 2011, 11:45 AM~20364153
> *HEY FAM YOU NEED TO GET TO THIS SHOW HERE IN INDY ! BIG SHOW LOTS OF VENDORS TOO !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


would love too, but my sister is getting married that day..... so i dont think i can make it...lol


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 18 2011, 10:45 AM~20364153
> *HEY FAM YOU NEED TO GET TO THIS SHOW HERE IN INDY ! BIG SHOW LOTS OF VENDORS TOO !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my wife's birthday is may 7th...prob..not a good idea to take her to a model show for her birthday...lol... :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 18 2011, 08:05 AM~20363477
> *had a great time kickin it with the fam. my boys had a great time and are ready to build and hit another show!
> *


THATS WHAT ITS ALL BOUT!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 18 2011, 03:34 PM~20365617
> *THATS WHAT ITS ALL BOUT!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


THEY HAD THERE NEW KITS OPENED WITHIN 2 MIN. OF WALKING IN THE DOOR...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

who has a big pic of the Dynasty avatar?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 18 2011, 02:38 PM~20365645
> *THEY HAD THERE NEW KITS OPENED WITHIN 2 MIN. OF WALKING IN THE DOOR...LOL :biggrin:
> *


THATS GREAT!!! :thumbsup: POST PICS WHEN THEY GET THEM DONE!!!


----------



## richphotos

starting fabing up the frame for the s10 today, I will get pics eventually


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 18 2011, 02:33 PM~20366350
> *who has a big pic of the Dynasty avatar?
> *


cant you re-size the avie pic you have nate?! whatcha got up your sleeve here?! :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 18 2011, 07:56 PM~20368131
> *cant you re-size the avie pic you have nate?! whatcha got up your sleeve here?! :biggrin:
> *


No, its to small and when i streach it in photoshop is gets blurry... I need on the is about 3-4" wide and 100% clear... I aint got nuthin up my sleeve :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 18 2011, 07:00 PM~20368182
> *No, its to small and when i streach it in photoshop is gets blurry... I need on the is about 3-4" wide and 100% clear... I aint got nuthin up my sleeve  :biggrin:
> *


hmmm....a logo for a truck tonnue cover?! :happysad:


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 18 2011, 10:45 AM~20364153
> *HEY FAM YOU NEED TO GET TO THIS SHOW HERE IN INDY ! BIG SHOW LOTS OF VENDORS TOO !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I am in I will see ya there I hope to meet a few more of the family if I can.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Apr 18 2011, 10:35 PM~20368500
> *I am in I will see ya there I hope to meet a few more of the family if I can.
> *





:thumbsup: 


get out bro and take some of your creations :biggrin: youll have a blast for sure!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Apr 18 2011, 09:35 PM~20368500
> *I am in I will see ya there I hope to meet a few more of the family if I can.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

I think I found myself a summer build, any ideas on a kit source for a nice LS2 and a T56?


----------



## caprice on dz

Think I may have had a change of heart on the buick build, modelhaus wide whites and caddy sabers with bullets.


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 19 2011, 04:58 AM~20371097
> *I think I found myself a summer build, any ideas on a kit source for a nice LS2 and a T56?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


by the way, doesn't someone make these rims?


----------



## grimreaper69

Pegasus makes those rims I think.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 19 2011, 08:32 AM~20371394
> *Pegasus makes those rims I think.
> *





NOPE!

youll find thise wheels in the snip tite 57 chevy (red on the box  )


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 18 2011, 08:11 PM~20368281
> *hmmm....a logo for a truck tonnue cover?! :happysad:
> *


 :dunno: 


Who made the avi? was it tony?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 19 2011, 09:46 AM~20371888
> *:dunno:
> Who made the avi? was it tony?
> *


yep, but I don't have it any more. I'm sure that I can re-do it though.


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 19 2011, 02:12 PM~20374059
> *yep, but I don't have it any more. I'm sure that I can re-do it though.
> 
> *


That would be sweeeeeeet... and the MCC on the bottom a little small maybe? :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 19 2011, 04:06 PM~20374438
> *That would be sweeeeeeet... and the MCC on the bottom a little small maybe?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 19 2011, 03:58 AM~20371097
> *I think I found myself a summer build, any ideas on a kit source for a nice LS2 and a T56?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I bought that magazine just for that car!!  Here's the wheels for it...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=320669616469


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 19 2011, 05:48 AM~20371429
> *NOPE!
> 
> youll find thise wheels in the snip tite 57 chevy (red on the box  )
> *



i got these! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 19 2011, 11:58 PM~20374798
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 19 2011, 05:58 PM~20374798
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Apr 19 2011, 04:59 PM~20374808-->
> 
> 
> 
> I bought that magazine just for that car!!   Here's the wheels for it...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=320669616469
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> those wheels are real nice my buddy used them on his '55.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 05:48 PM~20375128
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <[email protected]_@Apr 19 2011, 07:45 PM~20375814
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 19 2011, 07:48 AM~20371429
> *NOPE!
> 
> youll find thise wheels in the snip tite 57 chevy (red on the box  )
> *




I use these from the 57 snap kit with the pegasus 23" alluminum rings when I built this 62 belair.


----------



## 06150xlt

:wave:


----------



## 06150xlt

nvm Got it!


----------



## richphotos

love the color on the stang homie!


I will get some posting going on in here fam, been busy!


----------



## richphotos

Here is the impala finished


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 20 2011, 05:38 PM~20382686
> *Here is the impala finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





nice an clean! real nice ride rich!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 19 2011, 10:11 PM~20376464
> *I use these from the 57 snap kit with the pegasus 23" alluminum rings when I built this 62 belair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:wow: :biggrin: i love this whip


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 20 2011, 04:38 PM~20382686
> *Here is the impala finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:wow: Homie that is beautiful ! I really love that trunk layout !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dynasty is doin' it big again !

Keep up the good buildin' fellas !


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 19 2011, 07:11 PM~20376464
> *I use these from the 57 snap kit with the pegasus 23" alluminum rings when I built this 62 belair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is real clean!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 21 2011, 12:34 AM~20383138
> *Dynasty is doin' it big again !
> 
> Keep up the good buildin' fellas !
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 20 2011, 06:34 PM~20383138
> *Dynasty is doin' it big again !
> 
> Keep up the good buildin' fellas !
> *




X-3 :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

X-4 lol


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

my kind of ride homie smooth looking 62!


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Apr 20 2011, 07:55 PM~20384833
> *my kind of ride homie smooth looking 62!
> *


My sentiments exactly!


----------



## hocknberry

lookin good in here like always!! RICH....did you do jambs on the doors?! got pics?! :0 that came out nice!!


----------



## richphotos

yup, i will hit ya up with pics in the next couple days


----------



## Moze

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 20 2011, 02:38 PM~20382686
> *Here is the impala finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Impala came out clean  Im diggin that trunk set up.


----------



## owenart714

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 20 2011, 03:38 PM~20382686
> *Here is the impala finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great job rich! loving that stance! keep it up brother.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

With the prez's approval ............ is it time for roll call again?

I just figured that since we have aquired some real kool guys
to the fam, it was roll call time ....... :biggrin: 


1.) [email protected]
2.) Trendsetta 68
3.)
4.)
5.)
6.)
7.)
8.)
9.)
10.)


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 21 2011, 09:01 AM~20387839
> *With the prez's approval ............ is it time for roll call again?
> 
> I just figured that since we have aquired some real kool guys
> to the fam, it was roll call time .......  :biggrin:
> 1.) [email protected]
> 2.) Trendsetta 68
> 3.) DLO.Styles
> 4.)
> 5.)
> 6.)
> 7.)
> 8.)
> 9.)
> 10.)
> 
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 21 2011, 09:01 AM~20387839
> *With the prez's approval ............ is it time for roll call again?
> 
> I just figured that since we have aquired some real kool guys
> to the fam, it was roll call time .......  :biggrin:
> 1.) [email protected]
> 2.) Trendsetta 68
> 3.)716 LAYIN LOW
> 4.)DLO.STYLES
> 5.)
> 6.)
> 7.)
> 8.)
> 9.)
> 10.)
> 
> *


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 20 2011, 03:38 PM~20382686
> *Here is the impala finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JUST BEAUTIFUL WITH THE OLDSCHOOL D'S ON HERE.


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 20 2011, 05:38 PM~20382686
> *Here is the impala finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats sick bro :thumbsup:


----------



## richphotos

i am a bit confused but 


I just figured that since we have aquired some real kool guys
to the fam, it was roll call time ....... biggrin.gif
1.) [email protected]
2.) Trendsetta 68
3.)716 LAYIN LOW
4.)DLO.STYLES
5.)Richphotos
6.)
7.)
8.)
9.)
10.)


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

I just figured that since we have aquired some real kool guys
to the fam, it was roll call time .......  biggrin.gif
1.) [email protected]
2.) Trendsetta 68
3.)716 LAYIN LOW
4.)DLO.STYLES
5.)Richphotos
6.)93FULLSIZE...........LIKE YOU DIDNT ALREADY KNOW!!!!!!!!!!
7.)
8.)
9.)
10.)


----------



## Trendsetta 68

For the fam Rich........................


----------



## DJ-ROY

I just figured that since we have aquired some real kool guys
to the fam, it was roll call time ....... 
1.) [email protected]
2.) Trendsetta 68
3.)716 LAYIN LOW
4.)DLO.STYLES
5.)Richphotos
6.)93FULLSIZE...........LIKE YOU DIDNT ALREADY KNOW!!!!!!!!!!
7.)DJ-ROY 
8.)
9.)
10.)


----------



## regalistic

I just figured that since we have aquired some real kool guys
to the fam, it was roll call time ....... 
1.) [email protected]
2.) Trendsetta 68
3.)716 LAYIN LOW
4.)DLO.STYLES
5.)Richphotos
6.)93FULLSIZE...........LIKE YOU DIDNT ALREADY KNOW!!!!!!!!!!
7.)DJ-ROY 
8.)Regalistic
9.)
10.)


----------



## jt2020

Here is my latest completion for all to see. It is a Fujimi Nissan March. Tried to add a little more speed to it. Color is Testors White lighting with Clear blue over it. Pegasus wheels. The other picture is my entry for the Lowrider of the year. 62 Catalina and some Pegasus wheels.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Apr 21 2011, 05:43 PM~20391093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Kool build bro ! That looks like this sporty ride a my son's school .

I like where that Pontiac is goin'.


----------



## owenart714

I just figured that since we have aquired some real kool guys
to the fam, it was roll call time ....... 
1.) [email protected]
2.) Trendsetta 68
3.)716 LAYIN LOW
4.)DLO.STYLES
5.)Richphotos
6.)93FULLSIZE...........LIKE YOU DIDNT ALREADY KNOW!!!!!!!!!!
7.)DJ-ROY 
8.)Regalistic
9.)Owenart714
10.)


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Apr 21 2011, 05:52 PM~20391175
> *I just figured that since we have aquired some real kool guys
> to the fam, it was roll call time .......
> 1.) [email protected]
> 2.) Trendsetta 68
> 3.)716 LAYIN LOW
> 4.)DLO.STYLES
> 5.)Richphotos
> 6.)93FULLSIZE...........LIKE YOU DIDNT ALREADY KNOW!!!!!!!!!!
> 7.)DJ-ROY
> 8.)Regalistic
> 9.)Owenart714
> 10.)JT2020
> *


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 21 2011, 05:50 PM~20391158
> *Kool build bro ! That looks like this sporty ride a my son's school .
> 
> I like where that Pontiac is goin'.
> *


Thanks Trends. I still need to add the plate and the mirrors. I can not build a low low like the rest of Dynasty but I will try to make it super clean.


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by jt2020+Apr 21 2011, 03:43 PM~20391093-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my latest completion for all to see.  It is a Fujimi Nissan March.  Tried to add a little more speed to it.  Color is Testors White lighting with Clear blue over it.  Pegasus wheels.  The other picture is my entry for the Lowrider of the year.  62 Catalina and some Pegasus wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the color on this!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Trendsetta 68_@Apr 21 2011, 12:26 PM~20389726
> *For the fam Rich........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Niiiice, Thanks fam, I think I am going to save this to the comp! always liked these.


----------



## 06150xlt

roll call time ....... 
1.) [email protected]
2.) Trendsetta 68
3.)716 LAYIN LOW
4.)DLO.STYLES
5.)Richphotos
6.)93FULLSIZE 
7.)DJ-ROY 
8.)Regalistic
9.)Owenart714
10.)JT2020
11.) 06150XLT


----------



## Jantrix

roll call time ....... 
1.) [email protected]
2.) Trendsetta 68
3.)716 LAYIN LOW
4.)DLO.STYLES
5.)Richphotos
6.)93FULLSIZE 
7.)DJ-ROY 
8.)Regalistic
9.)Owenart714
10.)JT2020
11.) 06150XLT
12.) Jantrix


----------



## richphotos

hmmmmmm.... :drama:


----------



## hocknberry

roll call time ....... 
1.) [email protected]
2.) Trendsetta 68
3.)716 LAYIN LOW
4.)DLO.STYLES
5.)Richphotos
6.)93FULLSIZE 
7.)DJ-ROY 
8.)Regalistic
9.)Owenart714
10.)JT2020
11.) 06150XLT
12.) Jantrix
13.) hocknberry


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 21 2011, 06:35 PM~20392390
> *hmmmmmm....  :drama:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: nice first timer!! :biggrin:


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 21 2011, 06:45 PM~20392453
> *:thumbsup: nice first timer!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks for all the help fam, I got a long ways to go, but its coming along well


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 21 2011, 09:35 PM~20392390
> *hmmmmmm....  :drama:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:run: hno:  



thats sick!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 21 2011, 09:43 PM~20392441
> *roll call time .......
> 1.) [email protected]
> 2.) Trendsetta 68
> 3.)DLO.STYLES
> 4.) 716 LAYIN LOW
> 5.)Richphotos
> 6.)93FULLSIZE
> 7.)DJ-ROY
> 8.)Regalistic
> 9.)Owenart714
> 10.)JT2020
> 11.) 06150XLT
> 12.) Jantrix
> 13.) hocknberry
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 21 2011, 07:51 PM~20392974
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :h5: jeffy take notes to rich's frame!! he did it through PM's, you can too!!  :biggrin:


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 21 2011, 08:03 PM~20393099
> *:h5: jeffy take notes to rich's frame!! he did it through PM's, you can too!!   :biggrin:
> *


hahaha yeah bro! thanks again for the help!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 21 2011, 09:50 PM~20392963
> *:run:  hno:
> thats sick!
> *


yeah it is ! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## caprice on dz

roll call time .......
1.) [email protected]
2.) Trendsetta 68
3.)716 LAYIN LOW
4.)DLO.STYLES
5.)Richphotos
6.)93FULLSIZE
7.)DJ-ROY
8.)Regalistic
9.)Owenart714
10.)JT2020
11.) 06150XLT
12.) Jantrix
13.) hocknberry
14.) caprice on dz


----------



## COAST2COAST

roll call time .......
1.) [email protected]
2.) Trendsetta 68
3.)716 LAYIN LOW
4.)DLO.STYLES
5.)Richphotos
6.)93FULLSIZE
7.)DJ-ROY
8.)Regalistic
9.)Owenart714
10.)JT2020
11.) 06150XLT
12.) Jantrix
13.) hocknberry
14.) caprice on dz
15.)COAST2COAST

:biggrin: STILL HERE FELLAS, STILL MOVIN IN TO THE NEW PLACE


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 21 2011, 11:03 PM~20393099
> *:h5: jeffy take notes to rich's frame!! he did it through PM's, you can too!!   :biggrin:
> *





aint no heatin with a candle or no shit like that, that right there is measure and cut type a shit!


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 22 2011, 01:18 PM~20397239
> *aint no heatin with a candle or no shit like that, that right there is measure and cut type a shit!
> *


  a shit ton of measuring, and test fitting, drew the designs out on paper to scale before i started building


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Apr 22 2011, 11:59 AM~20396244
> *roll call time .......
> 1.) [email protected]
> 2.) Trendsetta 68
> 3.)716 LAYIN LOW
> 4.)DLO.STYLES
> 5.)Richphotos
> 6.)93FULLSIZE
> 7.)DJ-ROY
> 8.)Regalistic
> 9.)Owenart714
> 10.)JT2020
> 11.) 06150XLT
> 12.) Jantrix
> 13.) hocknberry
> 14.) caprice on dz
> 15.)COAST2COAST
> 
> :biggrin: STILL HERE FELLAS, STILL MOVIN IN TO THE NEW PLACE
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 22 2011, 01:18 PM~20397239
> *aint no heatin with a candle or no shit like that, that right there is measure and cut type a shit!
> *


yeszir! i only did the candle trick for the notches on the green nissan and the blue yota, the rest i measure and cut!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 22 2011, 06:24 PM~20397836
> *yeszir! i only did the candle trick for the notches on the green nissan and the blue yota, the rest i measure and cut!
> *


----------



## chevyguy97

roll call time .......
1.) [email protected]
2.) Trendsetta 68
3.)716 LAYIN LOW
4.)DLO.STYLES
5.)Richphotos
6.)93FULLSIZE
7.)DJ-ROY
8.)Regalistic
9.)Owenart714
10.)JT2020
11.) 06150XLT
12.) Jantrix
13.) hocknberry
14.) caprice on dz
15.)COAST2COAST
16.)Chevyguy97


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:cheesy: 












more pix in my thread!! :biggrin:


----------



## Moze

roll call time .......
1.) [email protected]
2.) Trendsetta 68
3.)716 LAYIN LOW
4.)DLO.STYLES
5.)Richphotos
6.)93FULLSIZE
7.)DJ-ROY
8.)Regalistic
9.)Owenart714
10.)JT2020
11.) 06150XLT
12.) Jantrix
13.) hocknberry
14.) caprice on dz
15.)COAST2COAST
16.)Chevyguy97
17.) Moze


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 22 2011, 11:06 PM~20399760
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pix in my thread!! :biggrin:
> *


My Lord , that is cleeeaan !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 23 2011, 02:02 PM~20402670
> *My Lord , that is cleeeaan !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Yiz zir......... real nice work frank!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 23 2011, 06:06 AM~20399760
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pix in my thread!! :biggrin:
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## richphotos

that is suuuper clean. Love it.


----------



## Jantrix

Okay some shots from me finally. This is an AMT 34 Ford p/u I recently got in a trade. This will be built as a stakeside flatbed shop truck for a fictional salvage company called L&R Original Parts Rescue. So far I have modified the kit suspension to get rid of the wishbones. I plan to totally scratch the flatbed (& stakesides) so I made a frame for it from 2x2mm stock. The rear step/ trailer hitch is to add the trailer I made a few months ago. The engine is the flattie from the Revell 50 F-1 and will feature Ardun Heads and triple carbies. 

This build will be mildly weathered and feature distressed suede paint. No salt or hairspray here just paint that has gotten thin in areas and a little primer showing through. I plan on taking 1/8 inch out of the top (bout 3 scale inches) no hood sides. Checkerboard firewall, lots of wood, mud flaps in the rear. I'm still kicking the interior around for this one. I may use the bench seat and make another mexican blanket. Lots to do still.


----------



## jt2020

Here is what I have got done for my lowrider of the year contest.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 22 2011, 09:06 PM~20399760
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pix in my thread!! :biggrin:
> *


 man thats sweet...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Apr 23 2011, 01:02 PM~20402670-->
> 
> 
> 
> My Lord , that is cleeeaan !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]@Apr 23 2011, 01:48 PM~20402847
> *Yiz zir......... real nice work frank!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 05:35 PM~20403835
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 05:58 PM~20403920
> *that is suuuper clean. Love it.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hydrohype_@Apr 23 2011, 07:14 PM~20404186
> *man thats sweet...
> *


THANKS BROTHERS!!! :cheesy:


----------



## chris mineer

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Apr 23 2011, 11:21 AM~20402158
> *roll call time .......
> 1.) [email protected]
> 2.) Trendsetta 68
> 3.)716 LAYIN LOW
> 4.)DLO.STYLES
> 5.)Richphotos
> 6.)93FULLSIZE
> 7.)DJ-ROY
> 8.)Regalistic
> 9.)Owenart714
> 10.)JT2020
> 11.) 06150XLT
> 12.) Jantrix
> 13.) hocknberry
> 14.) caprice on dz
> 15.)COAST2COAST
> 16.)Chevyguy97
> 17.) Moze
> *


18) chris mineer


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Apr 23 2011, 08:07 PM~20404157
> *Here is what I have got done for my lowrider of the year contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Apr 23 2011, 07:42 PM~20404068
> *Okay some shots from me finally. This is an AMT 34 Ford p/u I recently got in a trade. This will be built as a stakeside flatbed shop truck for a fictional salvage company called L&R Original Parts Rescue. So far I have modified the kit suspension to get rid of the wishbones. I plan to totally scratch the flatbed (& stakesides) so I made a frame for it from 2x2mm stock. The rear step/ trailer hitch is to add the trailer I made a few months ago. The engine is the flattie from the Revell 50 F-1 and will feature Ardun Heads and triple carbies.
> 
> This build will be mildly weathered and feature distressed suede paint. No salt or hairspray here just paint that has gotten thin in areas and a little primer showing through. I plan on taking 1/8 inch out of the top (bout 3 scale inches) no hood sides. Checkerboard firewall, lots of wood, mud flaps in the rear. I'm still kicking the interior around for this one. I may use the bench seat and make another mexican blanket. Lots to do still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





looks good so far, it sounds like its gonna be bad ass when its done....... i love the dual wheels out back and the talk of a checker board firewall


----------



## chevyguy97

Well made it back from our first model show, this is my Daughter April, she won 1st place, Best of show, and Best Paint in the junior class, with her 71 challanger. i got 2nd with the dually and 3rd with the green truck in custom class, and we bought 20 raffle tickets for $10 bucks and won all of the models in the bottem pic.


----------



## chevyguy97

Here are some pic's from the show, and one of these boats, i thing the bigger one, WON best of show and like 4 or 5 other awards. they were bad ass. Not really into boats, but damn them were really detailed.


----------



## DJ-ROY

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## richphotos

Happy Easter Fam!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 24 2011, 07:10 AM~20407087
> *Well made it back from our first model show, this is my Daughter April, she won 1st place, Best of show, and Best Paint in the junior class, with her 71 challanger. i got 2nd with the dually and 3rd with the green truck in custom class, and we bought 20 raffle tickets for $10 bucks and won all of the models in the bottem pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: hell yeah bro congrats to the both of you.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
told ya....it was a blast huh...?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 24 2011, 10:10 AM~20407567
> *Happy Easter Fam!
> *


x2


----------



## hocknberry

congrats on the wins matt! your girl too! :biggrin: what took 1st over your trucks?! ill take that square body dime from yah too!!


----------



## richphotos

question fam, How hard is it to open the doors on a 1/20th lindberg s10, i opened the doors on a 64 impala and it honestly was a pain in the ass.. would this be easier or harder?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 24 2011, 02:27 PM~20409042
> *question fam, How hard is it to open the doors on a 1/20th lindberg s10, i opened the doors on a 64 impala and it honestly was a pain in the ass.. would this be easier or harder?
> *


its the same.. there all a pain.. :angry:


----------



## richphotos

haha well, I think I will not make this one a opener, and people can admire the interior from the window haha


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 24 2011, 11:36 AM~20408441
> *congrats on the wins matt! your girl too! :biggrin: what took 1st over your trucks?! ill take that square body dime from yah too!!
> *


this is what won first place in the custom class, there was this, a 49 merc, my S-10, my dually, and my green truck. what kit is this??? does anyone know.


----------



## Linc

its an ultranomad! :biggrin: 

and it looks to have been modified in the rear quarters a bit...

judging from the top of the engine...

maybe a bigbody converted to a wagon... :dunno:


----------



## richphotos

that is sick!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 24 2011, 02:03 PM~20409531
> *this is what won first place in the custom class, there was this, a 49 merc, my S-10, my dually, and my green truck. what kit is this??? does anyone know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


custom alternomad


----------



## jt2020

Congratulations to you Matt and your daughter. It is good to see the hobby carried on by the youth of today.


----------



## jt2020

Here is another update. I am really enjoying building this kit. 

































Still need to clear and polish the body then BMF.

Any body got pics or tips for carving a logo into the rear class???


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Apr 24 2011, 07:19 PM~20411314
> *Here is another update. I am really enjoying building this kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to clear and polish the body then BMF.
> 
> Any body got pics or tips for carving a logo into the rear class???
> *


 :h5: nice JT!! im diggin that color and the door panels are lookin nice!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 24 2011, 02:03 PM~20409531
> *this is what won first place in the custom class, there was this, a 49 merc, my S-10, my dually, and my green truck. what kit is this??? does anyone know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice build for sure, but i dont see this as a winner over the trucks?! :happysad:


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 24 2011, 09:26 PM~20411387
> *nice build for sure, but i dont see this as a winner over the trucks?! :happysad:
> *


I agree. I have come to see that most custom lowriders do not get a second look to a hotrod custom or any other type for that matter. There is just as much talent to make a lowrider do what it has to do than any other type of custom vehicle. Case in point look at the panel paint jobs.

Just my 2cents


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 24 2011, 06:25 PM~20411377
> *:h5: nice JT!! im diggin that color and the door panels are lookin nice!
> *



X2 really nice door panels and paint! :werd:


----------



## richphotos

the interior on that is sick


----------



## IceMan555

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Apr 24 2011, 08:19 PM~20411314
> *Here is another update. I am really enjoying building this kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to clear and polish the body then BMF.
> 
> Any body got pics or tips for carving a logo into the rear class???
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

This is another build I'd like to tackle at some point. This truck was built between '99 and '00. When I was in vocational school the guy who owned was taking the auto shop class and built it in school. I remember it in primer in '99 and then painted in '00. It was one of the first bagged rides I remember seeing that had quick response time. Simple but clean build, 20 gallon custom built tank mounted at the front of the bed with 2 compressors wired to a deep cycle battery, with a custom made steel cover that was hinged for access, with typical late 90s early 00s 20 inchers. I believ they were polished aluminum but have since been replaced. Its sad, this was a bad ass truck when built, but has been sitting in the same parking spot in front of this guys townhouse for the better part of two years, I offer to buy but he wont sell. Sorry for getting so long winded.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 25 2011, 04:30 AM~20413338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another build I'd like to tackle at some point. This truck was built  between '99 and '00. When I was in vocational school the guy who owned was taking the auto shop class and built it in school. I remember it in primer in '99 and then painted in '00. It was one of the first bagged rides I remember seeing that had quick response time. Simple but clean build, 20 gallon custom built tank mounted at the front of the bed with 2 compressors wired to a deep cycle battery, with a custom made steel cover that was hinged for access, with typical late 90s early 00s 20 inchers. I believ they were polished aluminum but have since been replaced. Its sad, this was a bad ass truck when built, but has been sitting in the same parking spot in front of this guys townhouse for the better part of two years, I offer to buy but he wont sell. Sorry for getting so long winded.
> *


Damn that truck has some rubber bands on it.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Apr 24 2011, 07:19 PM~20411314
> *Here is another update. I am really enjoying building this kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to clear and polish the body then BMF.
> 
> Any body got pics or tips for carving a logo into the rear class???
> *


looks nice homie!! :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

always some bad ass work up in here homies!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 25 2011, 10:21 AM~20414012
> *Damn that truck has some rubber bands on it.
> *


they are actually about 3.5-4" thick all around, cant tell in the dark but their all flat from sitting


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Apr 24 2011, 09:19 PM~20411314
> *Here is another update. I am really enjoying building this kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to clear and polish the body then BMF.
> 
> Any body got pics or tips for carving a logo into the rear class???
> *



Get a pic of the image that you want.

Scale it to whatever size you need.

Make your image reversed before you print it out, inorder 
to have your image scribed on the inside of the glass.

Using a nwere #11 blade, slowly scribed the image. It's just 
like using a pencil when drawing.

Remove the taped on image and your glas will have the 
scribed image on the inside of the glass which looks clean
and smooth.


Hope this helps bro.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Apr 24 2011, 08:19 PM~20411314
> *Here is another update. I am really enjoying building this kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to clear and polish the body then BMF.
> 
> Any body got pics or tips for carving a logo into the rear class???
> *


AWESOME, AWESOME, AWESOME, man that is so clean, i like the color, the interior is bad ass, and damn that firewall is bangin. nice job bro.
DYNASTY yeah we do it like that.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 24 2011, 08:26 PM~20411387
> *nice build for sure, but i dont see this as a winner over the trucks?! :happysad:
> *


thanks for saying it, i did not want to say anything, yes it did have a very clean interior, and detailed, but im with you i just did not see how it beat the S-10 but i don't like to make trouble or complain about stuff, so im ok with it, just move on and try it again at the next show. Still had a lot of fun, and hope to do better at the next one, the only thing is i don't know why that car was even in the custom class, caues you can buy this kit already built like that rite, mine were 2 or 3 kits put together to build one truck, but what ya gona do. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I've been wanting to rebuild this Rivi for awhile now, and
I think that it's time has come. I've finally decided what to do 
about the hood, roof, and trunks patterns.

It'll have some Kandy Cobalt Panels added to them and some 
pearls, along with some turned silver leafing.


----------



## Jantrix

Quick update. 4.5 inch chop in the works. Third photo shows a real good reason to have the top off. Those are some wicked ejection pin marks.


----------



## jt2020

Thanks trends. I am going to put a dynasty logo or something like that.


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 25 2011, 07:33 PM~20417733
> *AWESOME, AWESOME, AWESOME, man that is so clean, i like the color, the interior is bad ass, and damn that firewall is bangin. nice job bro.
> DYNASTY yeah we do it like that.
> *


Thanks family. I painted the engine and trans body color. Once I finish the bright work I will post pics of the complete motor. 

I still can't decide if it should be slammed or possed up?

Help me decide. I have prepared both the kit springs and a set from the parts box.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Apr 25 2011, 08:55 PM~20418474
> *Thanks family. I painted the engine and trans body color. Once I finish the bright work I will post pics of the complete motor.
> 
> I still can't decide if it should be slammed or possed up?
> 
> Help me decide. I have prepared both the kit springs and a set from the parts box.
> *



I just LOVE 'em slammed !!!!!!!!!!! JM .02


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 25 2011, 04:21 PM~20416130
> *they are actually about 3.5-4" thick all around, cant tell in the dark but their all flat from sitting
> *


That explains it. They look like some 30 series on there in the pic.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Apr 25 2011, 07:55 PM~20418474
> *Thanks family. I painted the engine and trans body color. Once I finish the bright work I will post pics of the complete motor.
> 
> I still can't decide if it should be slammed or possed up?
> 
> Help me decide. I have prepared both the kit springs and a set from the parts box.
> *


slammed


----------



## richphotos

slooowww progress


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 26 2011, 04:07 PM~20425342
> *slooowww progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you're not the only 1 rich!! LOL take your time....quality over quanity


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Apr 25 2011, 09:05 PM~20417982
> *Quick update. 4.5 inch chop in the works. Third photo shows a real good reason to have the top off. Those are some wicked ejection pin marks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





looks good rob! :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 26 2011, 07:07 PM~20425342
> *slooowww progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







do work son! :biggrin:


----------



## richphotos




----------



## [email protected]

thats sick just how it sits lol :wow:


----------



## richphotos

thanks fam
i for some reason love the look of unfinished cars. I think my next project might just be that


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 26 2011, 07:39 PM~20427180
> *thanks fam
> i for some reason love the look of unfinished cars. I think my next project might just be that
> *


LOL yah thats called a project car!! im diggin that dime rich!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 26 2011, 10:39 PM~20427180
> *thanks fam
> i for some reason love the look of unfinished cars. I think my next project might just be that
> *





yup like when you see trucks like that in mini truckin half done...... with no bed.......... just something about that look to i like too


----------



## richphotos

little off topic for a second, a pic i snapped of my buddies truck at a car show last year


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 26 2011, 07:52 PM~20427297
> *little off topic for a second, a pic i snapped of my buddies truck at a car show last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 22"?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 26 2011, 09:28 PM~20427107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: ..... nice !


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 26 2011, 08:03 PM~20427416
> *:0 22"?
> *


yes sir, he had the bed off because they were rolling around, trying to holler at some girls and our buddy that was behind him in a bagged ranger was hitting switches not paying attention and ended up in the back of his truck LMAO. 
I am going to be doing shoots of the whole club this summer, I will be sure to post them


----------



## chris mineer

this is my import for the year long build off..i re built it and shaved the buble out of the hood,the sunroof and built it and painted it to look like a 1:1 that i had back in the 90s..














































and ive been workin on this on and off for a few mons..


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 27 2011, 03:08 AM~20429662
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats tight..i have one in my stash been also thinking about building it lately


----------



## regalistic

more pics over in my build thread for those who are interested...


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## richphotos

good stuff fam!


----------



## richphotos

Well, Ive decided to start to open up this s10. I just cant handle having a car that doesnt open since what i worked with for 10 years was diecast. one door is off, onto the next door. Should be interesting since i lost a lot of support when i got the one door off, any suggestions on how to add support so i dont break the body removing the other door?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 27 2011, 02:57 PM~20432133
> *Well, Ive decided to start to open up this s10. I just cant handle having a car that doesnt open since what i worked with for 10 years was diecast. one door is off, onto the next door. Should be interesting since i lost a lot of support when i got the one door off, any suggestions on how to add support so i dont break the body removing the other door?
> *






before you cut out that other door (witch you will lose all support, and the body will become flimzy as fuck) ''H'' brace inside the cab, run a two braces from the back of the cab, to the front of the firewall, and brace i in between both braces! hope that made sense lol


----------



## richphotos

that makes a bit of sense LMAO! thanks homie!


----------



## Jantrix

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 26 2011, 10:39 PM~20427180
> *i for some reason love the look of unfinished cars. *


Well hell! Then you're going to love my entire model colection.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 27 2011, 03:08 AM~20429662
> *this is my import for the year long build off..i re built it and shaved the buble out of the hood,the sunroof and built it and painted it to look like a 1:1 that i had back in the 90s..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ive been workin on this on and off for a few mons..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good work on both these C !


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 27 2011, 06:50 AM~20430069
> *more pics over in my build thread for those who are interested...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE, very nice  :0


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 26 2011, 05:07 PM~20425342
> *slooowww progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man that's bad ass, them wheels look just rite onit. :0


----------



## chris mineer

thanks guys


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 26 2011, 06:07 PM~20425342
> *slooowww progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I must of misse d this pic Rich ! It looks like the frame work was dead on!


----------



## Moze

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 26 2011, 07:39 PM~20427180
> *thanks fam
> i for some reason love the look of unfinished cars. I think my next project might just be that
> *


X2!! I love the look of an unfinished truck, I think primer is one of my favorite colors :roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

SOME FUNNY PICS OF MY 2 YEAR OLD DAUGHTER RILEY WHEN WE WAS BUILDING TONIGHT...


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Apr 27 2011, 01:08 AM~20429662
> *this is my import for the year long build off..i re built it and shaved the buble out of the hood,the sunroof and built it and painted it to look like a 1:1 that i had back in the 90s..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ive been workin on this on and off for a few mons..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that tahoe is bad! :wow:


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 27 2011, 08:46 PM~20434791
> *SOME FUNNY PICS OF MY 2 YEAR OLD DAUGHTER  RILEY WHEN WE WAS BUILDING TONIGHT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 cute pics, my 1 yr. old just breaks mine. soon she'll learn.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 27 2011, 08:46 PM~20434791
> *SOME FUNNY PICS OF MY 2 YEAR OLD DAUGHTER  RILEY WHEN WE WAS BUILDING TONIGHT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL ! Thats what i do with my 7 yr old ! I let him build out of the left over parts and bodies ! He really can pull stuff together that can stand next the Hearse and Mclovin builds !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 27 2011, 10:42 PM~20435961
> *LOL !  Thats  what  i  do  with  my  7  yr  old !  I  let  him  build  out  of  the  left  over  parts  and  bodies !  He  really  can  pull  stuff  together  that  can  stand  next  the    Hearse and  Mclovin  builds !
> *


lol...she has a long way to go... :biggrin: but this is how i get my table time in ...  let her sand on some old body's or play with the wheel stash or what ever so i can get some shit done! we both have fun...works out good! :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 27 2011, 09:46 PM~20434791
> *SOME FUNNY PICS OF MY 2 YEAR OLD DAUGHTER  RILEY WHEN WE WAS BUILDING TONIGHT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 27 2011, 02:50 PM~20430069
> *more pics over in my build thread for those who are interested...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## chris mineer

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 27 2011, 09:53 PM~20435504
> *that tahoe is bad! :wow:
> *



thanks


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 24 2011, 03:03 PM~20409531
> *this is what won first place in the custom class, there was this, a 49 merc, my S-10, my dually, and my green truck. what kit is this??? does anyone know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: dam


----------



## IceMan555

Nice


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 24 2011, 04:03 PM~20409531
> *this is what won first place in the custom class, there was this, a 49 merc, my S-10, my dually, and my green truck. what kit is this??? does anyone know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 This is a good freind of mine Fonzal Brown from Oklahoma ! It is made off the revell Tom Taylor ALTER NOMAD kit ! The front end and rear end was all custom ! It is about a 4 or 5 yr old build that still looks super nice !

Hope i didn't do anything wrong by posting in your guys topic !


----------



## chevyguy97

it's all good minidreams your welcome here anytime.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 28 2011, 09:10 PM~20443247
> *This  is  a  good  freind  of  mine  Fonzal  Brown  from  Oklahoma ! It  is  made  off  the  revell  Tom  Taylor  ALTER NOMAD  kit !  The  front  end  and  rear  end  was  all custom  !  It  is  about  a  4 or  5  yr  old  build that  still  looks  super  nice !
> 
> Hope  i  didn't  do  anything  wrong  by  posting  in  your  guys  topic !
> *


STAY OUT DICK :fuq: 









































































































:biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 28 2011, 08:10 PM~20443247
> *This  is  a  good  freind  of  mine  Fonzal  Brown  from  Oklahoma ! It  is  made  off  the  revell  Tom  Taylor  ALTER NOMAD  kit !  The  front  end  and  rear  end  was  all custom  !  It  is  about  a  4 or  5  yr  old  build that  still  looks  super  nice !
> 
> Hope  i  didn't  do  anything  wrong  by  posting  in  your  guys  topic !
> *


for real, that's cool, there is a show in memphis on the 28th of may, you going.


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 26 2011, 09:28 PM~20427107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Can you snap a couple of over head shots of the frame. I would like to try my hand at it. If you have then and I have just over looked them let me know. Great work it looks killer


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 26 2011, 08:52 PM~20427297
> *little off topic for a second, a pic i snapped of my buddies truck at a car show last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i saw this at the lucky 13s show last year bad ass truck


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by jt2020+Apr 29 2011, 08:55 AM~20447089-->
> 
> 
> 
> Can you snap a couple of over head shots of the frame. I would like to try my hand at it. If you have then and I have just over looked them let me know. Great work it looks killer
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, I will do that asap
> <!--QuoteBegin-dariusmather_@Apr 29 2011, 09:01 AM~20447121
> *i saw this at the lucky 13s show last year bad ass truck
> *


Yup, thats where I got that photo from.


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 29 2011, 10:33 AM~20447333
> *Yup, I will do that asap
> 
> Yup, thats where I got that photo from.
> *


my dad was susposed to bring his bug, hes part of infamous car club we had a bagged 63 impy black with a white hard top and layed out on 20s in front with 22s in the rear


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Apr 29 2011, 08:55 AM~20447089
> *Can you snap a couple of over head shots of the frame. I would like to try my hand at it. If you have then and I have just over looked them let me know. Great work it looks killer
> *


here ya go homie
need any more, let me know


















I still need to get to the hobby shop and get styrene for all the bracing, rear suspension links, and control arms.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Rich , that frame is a work of art bro !


----------



## richphotos

preciate it fam, still got quite a bit of work to do, I layed down filler primer today, to check for seams and once i get back on monday I will sand it down and possibly go to the hobby shop to get some styrene rod and start on the suspension.
I am thinking of doing a elaborate cantilever setup on the rear, just for the challenge.


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Apr 29 2011, 02:01 PM~20448125
> *here ya go homie
> need any more, let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to get to the hobby shop and get styrene for all the bracing, rear suspension links, and control arms.
> *



Thanks Brother!! These shots will really be able to help me lay mine out. 

Is that the kit front end on it?


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 29 2011, 03:19 PM~20448593
> *Rich , that frame is a work of art bro !
> *


X2 

Trend you going to the show next week?


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Apr 29 2011, 02:01 PM~20448797
> *Thanks Brother!! These shots will really be able to help me lay mine out.
> 
> Is that the kit front end on it?
> *


Yup, that is the kit front end on it, basically from the firewall up is from the kit. just cut off the control arms that were molded in so I can make my own


----------



## chevyguy97

frame looks good homie.


----------



## jt2020

Here is a little more progress on my Lowrider.

Trying to finish it for next weeks show here in Indy.


----------



## Damaged

> _Originally posted by jt2020+Apr 25 2011, 12:19 PM~20411314-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jt2020_@Apr 30 2011, 05:02 PM~20452594
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Excellent work so far,
it is going to look sick when assembled and finished


----------



## owenart714

67 Impala Progress: Got the 67 off the shop Painted and Cleared. More progress to come.


<img src=\'http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y119/owenart714/67chevyprogress16.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@Apr 30 2011, 03:57 AM~20452869
> *67 Impala Progress: Got the 67 off the shop Painted and Cleared. More progress to come.
> <img src=\'http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y119/owenart714/67chevyprogress16.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


GONNA COME OUT BADASS


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Apr 30 2011, 12:02 AM~20452594
> *Here is a little more progress on my Lowrider.
> 
> Trying to finish it for next weeks show here in Indy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is gonna be a nice one...very clean build.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Apr 30 2011, 03:02 AM~20452594
> *Here is a little more progress on my Lowrider.
> 
> Trying to finish it for next weeks show here in Indy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




very nice! love the detail work bro!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jt2020+Apr 30 2011, 02:02 AM~20452594-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a little more progress on my Lowrider.
> Trying to finish it for next weeks show here in Indy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: That is turning out GREAT ! Can't wait to see it here in Indy bro !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-owenart714_@Apr 30 2011, 04:57 AM~20452869
> *67 Impala Progress: Got the 67 off the shop Painted and Cleared. More progress to come.
> <img src=\'http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y119/owenart714/67chevyprogress16.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


That color is sick Fam ! Lookin' good !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by jt2020+Apr 30 2011, 02:02 AM~20452594-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a little more progress on my Lowrider.
> 
> Trying to finish it for next weeks show here in Indy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOOKING SIK FAM!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-owenart714_@Apr 30 2011, 04:57 AM~20452869
> *67 Impala Progress: Got the 67 off the shop Painted and Cleared. More progress to come.
> <img src=\'http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y119/owenart714/67chevyprogress16.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


SAME TO YOU MARIO!!! SIKKKK


----------



## Jantrix

Wow. The Catalina is just breathtaking. The Impala I can't wait to see more of.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Apr 30 2011, 03:19 PM~20455121
> *Wow. The Catalina is just breathtaking. The Impala I can't wait to see more of.
> *


x2!! they both look goo and that catalina is gettin some good detail!!


----------



## jt2020

Thanks Family for all the motivating words of encouragement.

Here are some more pics for ya. I have dropped in the power plant for the final time. There a couple of first for me on this engine. They are the distributor and the heater hose with K&N fittings. I looked up the firing order for the 62 Catalina and followed it. I think I did it right. If not o well at least I tried to get it right.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@May 1 2011, 12:17 AM~20457171
> *Thanks Family for all the  motivating words of encouragement.
> 
> Here are some more pics for ya.  I have dropped in the power plant for the final time.  There a couple of first for me on this engine. They are the distributor and the heater hose with K&N fittings.  I looked up the firing order for the 62 Catalina and followed it. I think I did it right. If not o well at least I tried to get it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bro that is turnin' out *sick !!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@May 1 2011, 12:17 AM~20457171
> *Thanks Family for all the  motivating words of encouragement.
> 
> Here are some more pics for ya.  I have dropped in the power plant for the final time.  There a couple of first for me on this engine. They are the distributor and the heater hose with K&N fittings.  I looked up the firing order for the 62 Catalina and followed it. I think I did it right. If not o well at least I tried to get it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Trendsetta 68, *716 LAYIN LOW*



:wave: ...


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Apr 30 2011, 11:17 PM~20457171
> *Thanks Family for all the  motivating words of encouragement.
> 
> Here are some more pics for ya.  I have dropped in the power plant for the final time.  There a couple of first for me on this engine. They are the distributor and the heater hose with K&N fittings.  I looked up the firing order for the 62 Catalina and followed it. I think I did it right. If not o well at least I tried to get it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i said it before and im saying it again, AWESOME, AWESOME, AWESOME. :0 
quick question---what kind of paint brush are you using to do all the detail, please post a pic of it and tell me where ya got it also i would like to know did you get all that detail stuff, (like the batti ends, the wires for the the motor, and all the stuff you put on them carbs) from rick. i want to build a 70 roadrunner, but i want to find all the detail stuff i can get and build somthing like what you have done here.
thanks.


----------



## Trendsetta 68




----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 1 2011, 09:45 AM~20458478
> *i said it before and im saying it again, AWESOME, AWESOME, AWESOME. :0
> quick question---what kind of paint brush are you using to do all the detail, please post a pic of it and tell me where ya got it also i would like to know did you get all that detail stuff, (like the batti ends, the wires for the the motor, and all the stuff you put on them carbs) from rick. i want to build a 70 roadrunner, but i want to find all the detail stuff i can get and build somthing like what you have done here.
> thanks.
> *



I am going to guess you already have the brush in your home. I use Toothpicks. The trick is to take your hobby knife and give it a sharp point. That will allow you to really get those small details. As for the detail items I got them from my local hobby store. The brand is Model Car Garage. I will post some pictures this evening of everything that you asked for. I have to recharge the camera battery. Once it is done I will post the pics for you. The carb stuff was mostly all from the box. All I did was detail paint everything. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## richphotos

Daaamn that looks real good fam


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 1 2011, 05:40 PM~20461028
> *Daaamn that looks real good fam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wings and a layed out dime!!!  hard to top that!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@May 1 2011, 01:17 AM~20457171
> *Thanks Family for all the  motivating words of encouragement.
> 
> Here are some more pics for ya.  I have dropped in the power plant for the final time.  There a couple of first for me on this engine. They are the distributor and the heater hose with K&N fittings.  I looked up the firing order for the 62 Catalina and followed it. I think I did it right. If not o well at least I tried to get it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:wow: this shit is off the hook man! real nice work on the detail!


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 1 2011, 09:45 AM~20458478
> *i said it before and im saying it again, AWESOME, AWESOME, AWESOME. :0
> quick question---what kind of paint brush are you using to do all the detail, please post a pic of it and tell me where ya got it also i would like to know did you get all that detail stuff, (like the batti ends, the wires for the the motor, and all the stuff you put on them carbs) from rick. i want to build a 70 roadrunner, but i want to find all the detail stuff i can get and build somthing like what you have done here.
> thanks.
> *


Hey Chevy sorry I told you wrong it is Detail Master. I use them for all of this type of stuff. I do not know of a website but I am sure someone in the family does. I hope this helps and make sure to let us see your Hot Rod when you are building it.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 1 2011, 08:40 PM~20461028
> *Daaamn that looks real good fam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@May 1 2011, 10:26 PM~20461765
> *Hey Chevy sorry I told you wrong it is Detail Master. I use them for all of this type of stuff.  I do not know of a website but I am sure someone in the family does.  I hope this helps and make sure to let us see your Hot Rod when you are building it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




www.scaledreams.com


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I'm gettin' a divorce !!!!!!!! Immediately !!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

Wow, she's FINE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jt2020

My fingers are hurting but I did finish polishing the Catalina out.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@May 1 2011, 10:33 PM~20461815
> *My fingers are hurting but I did finish polishing the Catalina out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: :naughty: :biggrin: thats nice!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 1 2011, 09:33 PM~20461812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gettin' a divorce !!!!!!!! Immediately !!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Wow, she's FINE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## machio

Wus Up Homies,just checkin out da seen,I see Dynasty holdin it Down...   no dout..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

quote-jt2020,My fingers are hurting but I did finish polishing the Catalina out.
















:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 1 2011, 08:33 PM~20461812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gettin' a divorce !!!!!!!! Immediately !!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Wow, she's FINE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: RO


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@Apr 30 2011, 11:17 PM~20457171
> *Thanks Family for all the  motivating words of encouragement.
> 
> Here are some more pics for ya.  I have dropped in the power plant for the final time.  There a couple of first for me on this engine. They are the distributor and the heater hose with K&N fittings.  I looked up the firing order for the 62 Catalina and followed it. I think I did it right. If not o well at least I tried to get it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this Catalina is DOPE.. love detail work man & it is soo clean. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Hey JT , what about this roof for design thoughts .............


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 2 2011, 10:33 AM~20465582
> *Hey JT , what about this roof for design thoughts .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 2 2011, 10:33 AM~20465582
> *Hey JT , what about this roof for design thoughts .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 That is killer but may be a bit advanced for m first time. I think my biggest problem is thinking of a pattern for the car.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@May 1 2011, 08:26 PM~20461765
> *Hey Chevy sorry I told you wrong it is Detail Master. I use them for all of this type of stuff.  I do not know of a website but I am sure someone in the family does.  I hope this helps and make sure to let us see your Hot Rod when you are building it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks man for the pic's and the info, this will help me out alot in the build up of my roadrunner, i need to buy the kit first then figure out what all i need, and i can get all that from Rick, thanks again. :0 
you car looks bad ass, killer work.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@May 2 2011, 11:49 AM~20466205
> *That is killer but may be a bit advanced for m first time. I think my biggest problem is thinking of a pattern for the car.
> *


Yeah you can, once I explain the process, it'll be like driven a car! :biggrin:


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 2 2011, 05:42 PM~20468855
> *Yeah you can, once I explain the process, it'll be like driven a car! :biggrin:
> *



I would like to add some leafing to it as well. Can you give me some tips on that as well?


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 2 2011, 03:42 PM~20468855
> *Yeah you can, once I explain the process, it'll be like driven a car! :biggrin:
> *


throw up a how to big T....again.... :happysad: so we can all learn T!!


----------



## josh 78

:wow: :wow: damm fam good stuff in here


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@May 2 2011, 10:00 PM~20471064
> *I would like to add some leafing to it as well. Can you give me some tips on that as well?
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 2 2011, 10:05 PM~20471133
> *throw up a how to big T....again.... :happysad: so we can all learn T!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## richphotos

whats up my dynasty fam, Started on the cantilever setup on the rear of the sdime... I will post updates soon


----------



## richphotos

hmmm..... Just a test fit to measure out the posts from the cantilever to the axle, had to snap a couple pics for the fam, still a lot of work to do, like a support brace between the bag mounts on the frame, and.. yeah. a lot of other stuff LOL


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 3 2011, 03:56 PM~20476499
> *hmmm.....  Just a test fit to measure out the posts from the cantilever to the axle, had to snap a couple pics for the fam, still a lot of work to do, like a support brace between the bag mounts on the frame, and.. yeah. a lot of other stuff LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN that is outstanding.


----------



## chevyguy97

that set up looks bad ass richphotos. keep up the killer work.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang , Rich is doin it up big with that set up !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 3 2011, 04:56 PM~20476499
> *hmmm.....  Just a test fit to measure out the posts from the cantilever to the axle, had to snap a couple pics for the fam, still a lot of work to do, like a support brace between the bag mounts on the frame, and.. yeah. a lot of other stuff LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




this is sick! what did you cut the braces out of? looks like aluminum?


----------



## richphotos

Thanks fam, Its just some styrene sheet painted with some silver/chrome high heat paint i found in the garage


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 3 2011, 03:56 PM~20476499
> *hmmm.....  Just a test fit to measure out the posts from the cantilever to the axle, had to snap a couple pics for the fam, still a lot of work to do, like a support brace between the bag mounts on the frame, and.. yeah. a lot of other stuff LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick work homie... :cheesy:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 3 2011, 05:08 PM~20477781
> *sick work homie... :cheesy:
> *


x2! sorry bro, but either your a fast learner or i gotta call bull shit and say this isnt your 1st frame!  :biggrin: either way....its comin out bad ass!!


----------



## richphotos

hahaha I appreciate that homie! This is my first frame, glad to hear the positive responses! I can honestly say this is the hardest project I have done before. Could not have done it without everyone on this forum, all the help, and all the photos of others builds, really has helped me along.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 3 2011, 09:14 PM~20478303
> *hahaha I appreciate that homie!  This is my first frame, glad to hear the positive responses!  I can honestly say this is the hardest project I have done before. Could not have done it without everyone on this forum, all the help, and all the photos of others builds, really has helped me along.
> *




 

and that can of paint you used on them braces, can you snap a pic? because that shit looks reall good....... had me fooled big time! looks real!


----------



## richphotos

yup, I will snap a pic for ya tomorrow when its light out


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

GOT ANOTHER LIL PROJECT FOR A DYNASTY FAM.....MEMBER!! NOWHERE NEAR DONE BUT I JUST FELT LIKE POSTING SOMETHING ..LOLL....NEED TO MAKE ONE FOR MYSELF NOW...LOL... :cheesy: ILIKE THIS ONE BETTER THEN THE LAST ...THIS ONE HAS THE 64 ROOF ... :thumbsup: 

























WHAT YA ALL THINK SO FAR? ALL COMENTS WELCOME....GOOD OR BAD :happysad:


----------



## richphotos

that is a wild concept, I like it


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 3 2011, 08:57 PM~20478738
> *that is a wild concept, I like it
> *


HERE IS THE OTHER ONE I DID.


----------



## richphotos

that is sick! btw, where did you get the compressors and air tanks?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 3 2011, 09:10 PM~20478869
> *that is sick! btw, where did you get the compressors and air tanks?
> *


I GOT A BOX WITH PUMPS,DUMPS,TANKS,BATTERIES, ALL KINDS OF GOODIE SHIT!!! BUT I THINK THEY CAME FROM THE HULIX MINI TRUCK KIT.


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 3 2011, 09:06 PM~20478828
> *HERE IS THE OTHER ONE I DID.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WOW WOW WOW


----------



## richphotos

aw damn, I need something like that in my life LMAO! I think scale dreams has them, but they are spendy, and 1/24th scale, looks like i will have to make some


----------



## chevyguy97

them impalaminos are bad ass, i like both of them.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 3 2011, 08:06 PM~20478828
> *HERE IS THE OTHER ONE I DID.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Those Impalaminos are SWEEEEET !!!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 4 2011, 07:16 AM~20481848
> *Those Impalaminos are SWEEEEET !!!!!!!
> 
> *


x2


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 3 2011, 06:21 PM~20478364
> *
> 
> and that can of paint you used on them braces, can you snap a pic? because that shit looks reall good....... had me fooled big time! looks real!
> *


I would take a picture of the paint can, but its so covered in silver paint there would be no point, But I slightly made out what it said on the can and its "Ace- Heat resistant paint"


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 4 2011, 04:06 AM~20478828
> *HERE IS THE OTHER ONE I DID.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## jt2020

That Implamino looks sweet!!!


----------



## jt2020

Almost done family. I will be chroming the front and rear dumper. Once that it is done I think it is done.

Is this low enough!









This is how I am think about showing it at the contests. It will have a mirror under it to show off all of the work.


----------



## jt2020

Hey Trend this is the car I am going to use to try the panel job. I like this kit because it comes with adjustable front and rear suspension.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Homie that Poncho is turnin' out sweeeet !

And that '77 is perfect for layin' out, it has great body lines
for doing some innovative paint schemes !


----------



## owenart714

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@May 4 2011, 04:47 PM~20484931
> *Almost done family. I will be chroming the front and rear dumper.  Once that it is done I think it is done.
> 
> Is this low enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I am think about showing it at the contests. It will have a mirror under it to show off all of the work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow that year pontiac for a lowrider is amazing! it almost has the same lines of an impala. who knew! good job..


----------



## Moze

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 3 2011, 07:06 PM~20478828
> *HERE IS THE OTHER ONE I DID.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is one of my favorite Impalas!! The new one is looking good, I like the 64 roof on it :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@May 4 2011, 05:47 PM~20484931
> *Almost done family. I will be chroming the front and rear dumper.  Once that it is done I think it is done.
> 
> Is this low enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I am think about showing it at the contests. It will have a mirror under it to show off all of the work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


slick ride bro love that color!! :cheesy: the interior is tight too! great job :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@May 4 2011, 04:47 PM~20484931
> *Almost done family. I will be chroming the front and rear dumper.  Once that it is done I think it is done.
> 
> Is this low enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I am think about showing it at the contests. It will have a mirror under it to show off all of the work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEAUTIFUL, JUST BEAUTIFUL, man that is some clean ass work, you make'n DYNASTY look goooooooooooooooooooood.
:0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 4 2011, 07:45 PM~20486495
> *BEAUTIFUL, JUST BEAUTIFUL, man that is some clean ass work, you make'n DYNASTY look goooooooooooooooooooood.
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


ya never lied, that is really clean!


----------



## Damaged

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+May 4 2011, 11:41 AM~20478572-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOT ANOTHER LIL PROJECT FOR A DYNASTY FAM.....MEMBER!! NOWHERE NEAR DONE BUT I JUST FELT LIKE POSTING SOMETHING ..LOLL....NEED TO MAKE ONE FOR MYSELF NOW...LOL... :cheesy:  ILIKE THIS ONE BETTER THEN THE LAST ...THIS ONE HAS THE 64 ROOF ... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT YA ALL THINK SO FAR? ALL COMENTS WELCOME....GOOD OR BAD :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jt2020_@May 5 2011, 08:47 AM~20484931
> *Almost done family. I will be chroming the front and rear dumper.  Once that it is done I think it is done.
> 
> Is this low enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I am think about showing it at the contests. It will have a mirror under it to show off all of the work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Nice


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 3 2011, 07:06 PM~20478828
> *HERE IS THE OTHER ONE I DID.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 SICK !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Arriving soon to the Dynasty Fam .......... still in the works.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 5 2011, 05:50 AM~20488820
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arriving soon to the Dynasty Fam .......... still in the works.
> *


 :0 itll be another great addition to the fam!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 5 2011, 08:58 PM~20493684
> *:0 itll be another great addition to the fam!
> *


Thanx Fam ! I just need to figure out something for it and get some $ to do it !


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@May 4 2011, 03:47 PM~20484931
> *Almost done family. I will be chroming the front and rear dumper.  Once that it is done I think it is done.
> 
> Is this low enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I am think about showing it at the contests. It will have a mirror under it to show off all of the work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks sharp!


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 6 2011, 08:44 AM~20496263
> *Looks sharp!
> *


Thanks jevries. 

Well Family I went to the HMCA show here in Indy and cleaned up. Brought home three trophies. I got a first and a third in the Tuner Class with my 350Z Nismo 3rd place and 1st place with my Nissan March. But the one I am most proud of is the First in the Lowrider class. Thanks for all of your kind words while I was building. I will post some finshed oics of my winners once my camera recharges. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@May 7 2011, 07:23 PM~20504437
> *Thanks jevries.
> 
> Well Family I went to the HMCA show here in Indy and cleaned up.  Brought home three trophies.  I got a first and a third in the Tuner Class with my 350Z Nismo 3rd place and 1st place with my Nissan March.  But the one I am most proud of is the First in the Lowrider class.  Thanks for all of your kind words while I was building.  I will post some finshed oics of my winners once my camera recharges. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Congrats fam !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats whats up bro , sounds like you had some fun !

I wish I could've stayed longer to see the award show.


----------



## drop[email protected]

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@May 7 2011, 08:23 PM~20504437
> *Thanks jevries.
> 
> Well Family I went to the HMCA show here in Indy and cleaned up.  Brought home three trophies.  I got a first and a third in the Tuner Class with my 350Z Nismo 3rd place and 1st place with my Nissan March.  But the one I am most proud of is the First in the Lowrider class.  Thanks for all of your kind words while I was building.  I will post some finshed oics of my winners once my camera recharges. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





thats whats up!

congrats bro!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Happy mothers day to all of the fams mothers!


----------



## richphotos

hey fam, Finally picked out a color for the s-dime, Bahama Blue metallic (BGM0533)


----------



## owenart714

Almost Done Fellas! more in my thread.


<img src=\'http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y119/owenart714/67chevyprogress24.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@May 9 2011, 09:30 PM~20519707
> * Almost Done Fellas! more in my thread.
> <img src=\'http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y119/owenart714/67chevyprogress24.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



 dude, thats freakin sick!!!


----------



## chevyguy97

very nice, and clean.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@May 9 2011, 10:30 PM~20519707
> * Almost Done Fellas! more in my thread.
> <img src=\'http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y119/owenart714/67chevyprogress24.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


Nice and clean!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@May 10 2011, 12:30 AM~20519707
> * Almost Done Fellas! more in my thread.
> <img src=\'http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y119/owenart714/67chevyprogress24.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


Nice !!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Another build for the Fam ........... '75 Caprice - Brownie Points is
coming soon to Dynasty. Awaiting finishing touches then clear .


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 10 2011, 01:28 PM~20520595
> *Another build for the Fam ........... '75 Caprice - Brownie Points is
> coming soon to Dynasty. Awaiting finishing touches then clear .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 10 2011, 05:28 AM~20520595
> *Another build for the Fam ........... '75 Caprice - Brownie Points is
> coming soon to Dynasty. Awaiting finishing touches then clear .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: uffin: uffin:


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@May 10 2011, 12:30 AM~20519707
> * Almost Done Fellas! more in my thread.
> <img src=\'http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y119/owenart714/67chevyprogress24.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## darkside customs

Some sick work in here fellas!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@May 9 2011, 10:30 PM~20519707
> * Almost Done Fellas! more in my thread.
> <img src=\'http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y119/owenart714/67chevyprogress24.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


thats clean right there!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 10 2011, 05:28 AM~20520595
> *Another build for the Fam ........... '75 Caprice - Brownie Points is
> coming soon to Dynasty. Awaiting finishing touches then clear .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 damn!! all taped off with paper from "LB insane crips"! you bangin on the side Tony?! :happysad: :biggrin: cant wait to see it done!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 10 2011, 08:28 AM~20520595
> *Another build for the Fam ........... '75 Caprice - Brownie Points is
> coming soon to Dynasty. Awaiting finishing touches then clear .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





here we go again :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS

yall gettin it DYNASTY,making the competition DIE-NASTY


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 11 2011, 09:18 AM~20528672
> *yall gettin it DYNASTY,making the competition DIE-NASTY
> *



:biggrin: Thats a good one bro! 

L.U.G.K. is doin the same homie, puttin a hurt on the game!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

MORE IN MY BUILD THREAD!! STILL GOTTA MAKE THE HOOD OPEN YET!


----------



## richphotos

nice homie! this will be sick


----------



## jt2020

Nice Monte!! :wow:


----------



## jt2020

Here is my Truck entries for the Year Build Off. The Lowrider is complete so I think that I will start this next. 

Scott II "Surfers Dream"

















It will get a "slight" lift to it but nothing crazy.

I also have these other three either almost done or just starting.

























This will keep me busy for a while.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 12 2011, 07:11 PM~20537364
> *MORE IN MY BUILD THREAD!! STILL GOTTA MAKE THE HOOD OPEN  YET!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 12 2011, 01:11 PM~20537364
> *MORE IN MY BUILD THREAD!! STILL GOTTA MAKE THE HOOD OPEN  YET!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




everyone is doin some sick ass shit, and im still stuck on the sidelines watching  i cant find time to really do shit, and when i find time, im soo fuckin beat i fall asleep in the shop lol



and J there has to be a way to get them wheel wells up in the fenders and still maintain your hinge...................has to be a way!


----------



## Jantrix

Another update. Flatbed fabricated. Running boards removed. Spare tire well filled.




























Further plans. The open areas beneath the flatbed (sides & rear) will be filled with wood panels and then the whole shooting match will be stained using a conbination of acrylic craft paints. Running boards will also be wood and stained to match. Still kicking around the gas tank and the stake sides. I have some trick tail lights planned and mud flaps seem appropriate here. The interior will be functional, nothing fancy. I'm torn between using a bench seat with a mexican blanket or a pair of pony seats. I have a nice banjo steering wheel that should work well.

More soon.


----------



## richphotos

Real clean work fam
Here is a small update on the s-dime, I have not had much time to work on it.. 
Frame just about done, engine just about done, Doors are cut out and cuts are cleaned up, started smoothing out the bed for a clean look


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@May 12 2011, 07:42 PM~20540462
> *Another update. Flatbed fabricated. Running boards removed. Spare tire well filled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Further plans. The open areas beneath the flatbed (sides & rear) will be filled with wood panels and then the whole shooting match will be stained using a conbination of acrylic craft paints. Running boards will also be wood and stained to match. Still kicking around the gas tank and the stake sides. I have some trick tail lights planned and mud flaps seem appropriate here. The interior will be functional, nothing fancy. I'm torn between using a bench seat with a mexican blanket or a pair of pony seats. I have a nice banjo steering wheel that should work well.
> 
> More soon.
> *


LOOKIN GOOD LIKE ALL THE CUSTOM WORK.. :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 12 2011, 08:20 PM~20540750
> *Real clean work fam
> Here is a small update on the s-dime, I have not had much time to work on it..
> Frame just about done, engine just about done, Doors are cut out and cuts are cleaned up, started smoothing out the bed for a clean look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE WHERE THIS IS GOING... :yes:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

MORE UPDATE PICX IN MY BUILD THREAD..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 12 2011, 08:50 PM~20541041
> *MORE UPDATE PICX IN MY BUILD THREAD..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: Thats sick ! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 12 2011, 06:49 PM~20541027
> *I LIKE WHERE THIS IS GOING... :yes:
> *


thanks homie, the only things I am missing for this build is the compressors, and air tank.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 12 2011, 06:50 PM~20541041
> *MORE UPDATE PICX IN MY BUILD THREAD..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that mutha is gonna be sick homie!! :wow: :wow: diggin it! :thumbsup: :420:  :drama: :drama:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 12 2011, 07:50 PM~20541041
> *MORE UPDATE PICX IN MY BUILD THREAD..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man thats bad ass. love how ya got the body raised up off of the frame. :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 13 2011, 07:52 AM~20544109
> *man thats bad ass. love how ya got the body raised up off of the frame. :0
> *





x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@May 12 2011, 08:42 PM~20540462
> *Another update. Flatbed fabricated. Running boards removed. Spare tire well filled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Further plans. The open areas beneath the flatbed (sides & rear) will be filled with wood panels and then the whole shooting match will be stained using a conbination of acrylic craft paints. Running boards will also be wood and stained to match. Still kicking around the gas tank and the stake sides. I have some trick tail lights planned and mud flaps seem appropriate here. The interior will be functional, nothing fancy. I'm torn between using a bench seat with a mexican blanket or a pair of pony seats. I have a nice banjo steering wheel that should work well.
> 
> More soon.
> *





lookin good rob!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@May 12 2011, 04:08 PM~20538544
> *Here is my Truck entries for the Year Build Off.  The Lowrider is complete so I think that I will start this next.
> 
> Scott II "Surfers Dream"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will get a "slight" lift to it but nothing crazy.
> 
> I also have these other three either almost done or just starting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will keep me busy for a while.
> *





do work son! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 12 2011, 09:20 PM~20540750
> *Real clean work fam
> Here is a small update on the s-dime, I have not had much time to work on it..
> Frame just about done, engine just about done, Doors are cut out and cuts are cleaned up, started smoothing out the bed for a clean look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





thats sick bro! nice work inside that bed!


----------



## chevyguy97

builds are lookn killer guys, keep up the great work.
DYNASTY M.C.C. yeah that's how we roll.


----------



## jt2020

Does anyone know of good kit for 1981? All I have found is the Citron and that does not suit me at all.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@May 13 2011, 06:26 PM~20547401
> *Does anyone know of good kit for 1981?  All I have found is the Citron and that does not suit me at all.
> *




citation, chevette, elco? i belive the ford bronco is 80 or an 81 right?


----------



## jt2020

Thanks for the help. I will see what I can find. 

Does any one have interest in theses kits. I am doing some spring cleaning and I am looking at moving some kits out. I thought I would give the family first dibs. 

New Revell 49 Merc
Goodwill 57 Ford. The one with the precut open doors. Not sure what is missing thought. 
Goodwill Lambrogini Countach looks to be all complete. 
New 66 Chevelle wagon
92 Mustang lowrider was missing the lowrider wheels when I got it. 
New 79 Trans Am

Not looking for a lot with the Goodwill kits. Maybe a two for one. 
The new kits maybe a one for one. 

I am open for anything so just let me know.


----------



## jt2020

Oops double post


----------



## dade county

very nice work - up in theezz parts its gonna b nice


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 13 2011, 07:31 PM~20547722
> *very nice work - up in theezz parts its gonna b nice
> *





:biggrin: no doubt!


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 12 2011, 07:20 PM~20540750
> *Real clean work fam
> Here is a small update on the s-dime, I have not had much time to work on it..
> Frame just about done, engine just about done, Doors are cut out and cuts are cleaned up, started smoothing out the bed for a clean look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is going to be bad ass when ya get it done. keep up the killer work onit. :0


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@May 13 2011, 04:59 PM~20547564
> *Thanks for the help. I will see what I can find.
> 
> Does any one have interest in theses kits. I am doing some spring cleaning and I am looking at moving some kits out. I thought I would give the family first dibs.
> 
> New Revell 49 Merc
> Goodwill 57 Ford. The one with the precut open doors. Not sure what is missing thought.
> Goodwill Lambrogini Countach looks to be all complete.
> New 66 Chevelle wagon
> 92 Mustang lowrider was missing the lowrider wheels when I got it.
> New 79 Trans Am
> 
> Not looking for a lot with the Goodwill kits. Maybe a two for one.
> The new kits maybe a one for one.
> 
> I am open for anything so just let me know.
> *


P.M. sent. :0


----------



## jt2020

Got some more done today.


















Added some PE battery cables and some parts box decals to give the engine bay some help.

Got the 61 Impala painted today. Champagne Gold Metallic. I love this color. I have the insert masked off in the pic but it is white under it.









Scott also got some attention.









I have never tried this so if you got any tips please share.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 13 2011, 08:20 PM~20548023
> *P.M. sent. :0
> *




too late :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@May 14 2011, 03:05 PM~20552170
> *Got some more done today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added some PE battery cables and some parts box decals to give the engine bay some help.
> 
> Got the 61 Impala painted today.  Champagne Gold Metallic. I love this color. I have the insert masked off in the pic but it is white under it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott also got some attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never tried this so if you got any tips please share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Homie you do some real clean work ! I love that '61 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jantrix

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@May 13 2011, 06:26 PM~20547401
> *Does anyone know of good kit for 1981?  All I have found is the Citron and that does not suit me at all.*


I'd check and see how much changed between the '79 and '81 Z28 Camaro's and then maybe modify the '79 Monogram kit to fit an '81. A quick Google search shows that the body didn't change much if at all. Food for thought.


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@May 14 2011, 05:53 PM~20552804
> *I'd check and see how much changed between the '79 and '81 Z28 Camaro's and then maybe modify the '79 Monogram kit to fit an '81. A quick Google search shows that the body didn't change much if at all. Food for thought.
> *


Thanks Jantrix. I may need to keep the 79 Trans Am that is up for trade if I do find anything.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Finaly found a MPC HT 1968 Impala ! Got it from a homie here in town for $20 !
Along with some new Modelhaus chrome.

Now I have it to match the '68 convertible promo and a resin '68 Impala HT.


----------



## [email protected]

well..................i guess i have to reinforce the one sole dynasty rule again!

listen.............. i dont wanna sound like a dick! you guys build what you want, do as you wish, no quotas...........nothing.........its a club of builders.....some more then others :biggrin: lol

but the one sole rule to dynasty other then carry yourself well and respect others around here is the whole avie issue!

we are a family around here and well represented, and our trade mark is our avie  i would like us all to fly the same flag, and if there are any questions...... please feel free and contact myself or hock about how you feel about this!













copy an paste is your friend


----------



## hocknberry

> Finaly found a MPC HT 1968 Impala ! Got it from a homie here in town for $20 !
> Along with some new Modelhaus chrome.
> 
> Now I have it to match the '68 convertible promo and a resin '68 Impala HT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 ill trade you my right nut for it?!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> Finaly found a MPC HT 1968 Impala ! Got it from a homie here in town for $20 !
> Along with some new Modelhaus chrome.
> 
> Now I have it to match the '68 convertible promo and a resin '68 Impala HT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 ill trade you my right nut for it?!!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsdown: :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 14 2011, 09:06 PM~20554283
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsdown:  :roflmao:
> *


hmmm......you like the left better?! what about both?!! i dont need anymore kids anyways!! im good with my 3 boys!! :biggrin: ill double your finders fee of $20......ill drop you $40 and let you paint it?! :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 14 2011, 11:36 PM~20554490
> *hmmm......you like the left better?! what about both?!! i dont need anymore kids anyways!! im good with my 3 boys!! :biggrin: ill double your finders fee of $20......ill drop you $40 and let you paint it?! :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 14 2011, 03:27 PM~20552468
> *too late :biggrin:
> *


 :fuq: ---- :thumbsup: J/K


----------



## Jantrix

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 14 2011, 10:04 PM~20553497
> *, and our trade mark is our avie   i would like us all to fly the same flag, and if there are any questions...... please feel free and contact myself or hock about how you feel about this!*


Very well, I have complied. The reason I hadn't until now is that I really didn't care for it. I was using one of our older ones for a long time. But in the spirit of club unity I will use this one.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@May 15 2011, 11:30 AM~20556369
> *Very well, I have complied. The reason I hadn't until now is that I really didn't care for it. I was using one of our older ones for a long time. But in the spirit of club unity I will use this one.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 15 2011, 09:23 AM~20555945
> *:fuq: ---- :thumbsup: J/K
> *


Pm sent


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@May 15 2011, 12:30 PM~20556369
> *Very well, I have complied. The reason I hadn't until now is that I really didn't care for it. I was using one of our older ones for a long time. But in the spirit of club unity I will use this one.
> *




Thank you rob.

I know its not the best avie, but it represents us as a whole! 

This here was a sign of respect for the club, and to hock an I as club leaders!

And again rob....... thank you! 

I would like to see new avie made, but if there would be a new avie made, I would like to hold the dynasty plaque ........ just my two cents!


----------



## Jantrix

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 15 2011, 01:34 PM~20556689
> *Thank you rob.
> 
> I know its not the best avie, but it represents us as a whole!
> 
> This here was a sign of respect for the club, and to hock an I as club leaders!
> 
> And again rob....... thank you!
> 
> I would like to see new avie made, but if there would be a new avie made, I would like to hold the dynasty plaque ........ just my two cents!
> *


No thanks necessary. I think the plaque does represent the club as it is representative of the plaques that you see in the rear windows of 1:1 lowriders. However as you know, I'm not a lowrider guy. I'm the hot rodder in the group. :biggrin: Do a Google search for "hot rod club plaques" and what you see is more to my taste. However as a whole, the current plaque fits the club better, so it should stay as is.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@May 15 2011, 09:30 AM~20556369
> *Very well, I have complied. The reason I hadn't until now is that I really didn't care for it. I was using one of our older ones for a long time. But in the spirit of club unity I will use this one.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Jantrix

Bed lowered. I think its just right now.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@May 15 2011, 05:49 PM~20558647
> *Bed lowered. I think its just right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like it! what is it..balsa wood?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@May 15 2011, 07:49 PM~20558647
> *Bed lowered. I think its just right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet truck. :cheesy: love the real wood. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jantrix

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 15 2011, 09:01 PM~20558735
> *i like it! what is it..balsa wood?*


Yeah I think so. I thought it was basswood when I bought it, but it is very light and shreds when I use the saw so I think it is balsa. I cut it with a new #11 and it worked out just fine. The open areas below the bed and running boards will also be wood.

Thanks for the ataboys.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@May 15 2011, 07:49 PM~20558647
> *Bed lowered. I think its just right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oooh, that is NICE !


----------



## richphotos

that is lookin real good Jantrix!

Got the doors hinged up on the s-dime


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 16 2011, 01:04 PM~20563011
> *that is lookin real good Jantrix!
> 
> Got the doors hinged up on the s-dime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW!! :wow: NICE JOB....THEY CLOSED GREAT TOO! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

This is my truck for the YEAR LONG TRUCK BUILD. nissan hardbody. sitting on 22's. this is what i got done onit so far.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 16 2011, 04:21 PM~20564213
> *This is my truck for the YEAR LONG TRUCK BUILD. nissan hardbody. sitting on 22's. this is what i got done onit so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking tough!! oh page 666 :0 :run: :sprint:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 16 2011, 05:39 PM~20564332
> *looking tough!!  oh page 666  :0  :run:  :sprint:
> *




page 666 and i still see some cats with there avies not changed!


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 16 2011, 12:04 PM~20563011
> *that is lookin real good Jantrix!
> 
> Got the doors hinged up on the s-dime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's a nice clean hinge job. :0


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 16 2011, 03:42 PM~20564343
> *page 666 and i still see some cats with there avies not changed!
> *


and we can see what cat it is. lol :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 16 2011, 01:04 PM~20563011
> *that is lookin real good Jantrix!
> 
> Got the doors hinged up on the s-dime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE !!!!!!!!!! real clean work bro !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 16 2011, 05:30 PM~20564635
> *and we can see what cat it is. lol :biggrin:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :angry:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 16 2011, 05:03 PM~20564879
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  :angry:
> *


 you do know he's talking about you, don't you. lol


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 16 2011, 07:03 PM~20564879
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  :angry:
> *




looks like an updated avie  i like it! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 16 2011, 11:04 AM~20563011
> *that is lookin real good Jantrix!
> 
> Got the doors hinged up on the s-dime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice rich! that looks EXACTLY how i did my dime with the updated front grill.....watch those pillars and rockers!! i managed to open mine up with out breaking any of em, then carnage out of nowhere!  i managed to fix it but it was a real pain!! keep at it! its comin along nice!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 16 2011, 05:39 PM~20565618
> *looks like an updated avie   i like it! :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: avi's lookin good trend! LOL :h5:
although, its not the EXACT same one we all have!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 16 2011, 05:39 PM~20564332
> *looking tough!!  oh page 666  :0  :run:  :sprint:
> *


 :thumbsup: x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 16 2011, 09:12 PM~20565867
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: avi's lookin good trend! LOL  :h5:
> although, its not the EXACT same one we all have!
> *




i wasnt gonna go there, but i did notice! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97+May 16 2011, 06:48 PM~20565245-->
> 
> 
> 
> you do know he's talking about you, don't you. lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Duh ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]@May 16 2011, 07:39 PM~20565618
> *looks like an updated avie   i like it! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2011, 08:12 PM~20565867
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: avi's lookin good trend! LOL  :h5:
> although, its not the EXACT same one we all have!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take a look at the copy and paste ones they are not clear, to me
> they make the avi look even worst. JM.02
> 
> <[email protected]_@May 16 2011, 08:34 PM~20566049
> *i wasnt gonna go there, but i did notice! :biggrin:
> *


I can post up that if you guys would like so they can all be the same ? :dunno:


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 16 2011, 06:10 PM~20565849
> *nice rich! that looks EXACTLY how i did my dime with the updated front grill.....watch those pillars and rockers!! i managed to open mine up with out breaking any of em, then carnage out of nowhere!  i managed to fix it but it was a real pain!! keep at it! its comin along nice!
> *


thanks homie!
already broke the drivers pillar 2 times haha! but, nothing a little super glue and a little JB quick for reinforcement and then sanded down cant fix, now i am being extra careful, working on getting the door panels on now, i will post a picture tomorrow


----------



## richphotos

another update on the s-dime, got the door panels fitted and the door jambs on the door itself done, now onto the drivers door.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 16 2011, 07:44 PM~20566148
> *Duh !  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Take a look at the copy and paste ones they are not clear, to me
> they make the avi look even worst.  JM.02
> I can post up that if you guys would like so they can all be the same ? :dunno:
> *


DING DING DING, we have a winner. lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 16 2011, 09:44 PM~20566148
> *Duh !  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Take a look at the copy and paste ones they are not clear, to me
> they make the avi look even worst.  JM.02
> I can post up that if you guys would like so they can all be the same ? :dunno:
> *





dont matter to me....... i know what one im stickin with


----------



## richphotos

i'm stickin with the one I got, i cant make out what the other one is


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> *richphotos: i'm stickin with the one I got, i cant make out what the other one is*



I think they are talking about this first one v.s. the second one.

#1-









#2-










The first one would be a copy and paste job and results in a sort of blurry avi.
(not kool) JM .02

So I tried my hand at recreating it to make it look more crisp, again JM .02.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 17 2011, 08:40 AM~20569211
> *I think they are talking about this first one v.s. the second one.
> 
> #1-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first one would be a copy and paste job and results in a sort of blurry avi.
> (not kool) JM .02
> 
> So I tried my hand at recreating it to make it look more crisp, again JM .02.
> *





in all honesty................. the 2nd one you just made looks more of a blurry avi, then the OG one........... JM.02 

but seriously...........im prob. one of the most easy goin people you will ever meet, and it shows the way the club is run, but when it comes to this, i must be the biggest dickhead on the planet, this is the one thing i hold strong on and will always hold strong on............and in the future, any avi change without approval, will be concidered as a disrespect to the family and club and will have repercussions! 

this would never fly in a real 1:1 club and i wouldnt expect it to fly for this club either!



i by all means never flex my power in this club, and really dont like to to be honest, but when we have one or two people that like to venture off and go against the grain, i have no choice! i respect every one of you guys for everything you do (without the avi issue lol), and stand behind you and will defend you guys threw thick an thin, and i would expect the same from every single one of you guys!  just alil food for thought


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 17 2011, 08:18 AM~20569307
> *in all honesty................. the 2nd one you just made looks more of a blurry avi, then the OG one........... JM.02
> 
> but seriously...........im prob. one of the most easy goin people you will ever meet, and it shows the way the club is run, but when it comes to this, i must be the biggest dickhead on the planet, this is the one thing i hold strong on and will always hold strong on............and in the future, any avi change without approval, will be concidered as a disrespect to the family and club and will have repercussions!
> 
> this would never fly in a real 1:1 club and i wouldnt expect it to fly for this club either!
> i by all means never flex my power in this club, and really dont like to to be honest, but when we have one or two people that like to venture off and go against the grain, i have no choice! i respect every one of you guys for everything you do (without the avi issue lol), and stand behind you and will defend you guys threw thick an thin, and i would expect the same from every single one of you guys!   just alil food for thought
> *



I'm kickin' myself in the butt for making those avi's ......... LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 17 2011, 07:18 AM~20569307
> *in all honesty................. the 2nd one you just made looks more of a blurry avi, then the OG one........... JM.02
> 
> but seriously...........im prob. one of the most easy goin people you will ever meet, and it shows the way the club is run, but when it comes to this, i must be the biggest dickhead on the planet, this is the one thing i hold strong on and will always hold strong on............and in the future, any avi change without approval, will be concidered as a disrespect to the family and club and will have repercussions!
> 
> this would never fly in a real 1:1 club and i wouldnt expect it to fly for this club either!
> i by all means never flex my power in this club, and really dont like to to be honest, but when we have one or two people that like to venture off and go against the grain, i have no choice! i respect every one of you guys for everything you do (without the avi issue lol), and stand behind you and will defend you guys threw thick an thin, and i would expect the same from every single one of you guys!   just alil food for thought
> *


YEAH.


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good fam..


----------



## jt2020

Finished up my Mustang and it came out ok. I was a little pissed that I burnt through the paint while polishing. Other than that it is ok.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@May 17 2011, 09:43 PM~20574137
> *Finished up my Mustang and it came out ok.  I was a little pissed that I burnt through the paint while polishing. Other than that it is ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can you touch it up ?


----------



## soloist

i likey the stang


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 17 2011, 09:48 PM~20574182
> *can you  touch  it  up  ?
> *


It is only on the black so I think I could but I am worried that if I do it may get worse. 

Beside can I paint over the polish with out it acting up???


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@May 17 2011, 09:43 PM~20574137
> *Finished up my Mustang and it came out ok.  I was a little pissed that I burnt through the paint while polishing. Other than that it is ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh thaTS NICE BRO ! It has a killer stance too !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@May 17 2011, 09:51 PM~20574214
> *It is only on the black so I think I could but I am worried that if I do it may get worse.
> 
> Beside can I paint over the polish with out it acting up???
> *


CHEAT ! 

Get you a NEW sharpie marker and touch it up with that ! i do it all the time ! Most people can't tell ! Hell i've won contest with a car touched  up with a sharpie ! Well let me be honest ! I was showing my builds next to Hearse's builds !


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 17 2011, 10:06 PM~20574348
> *CHEAT  !
> 
> Get  you  a  NEW    sharpie  marker  and  touch  it  up  with  that !  i  do  it  all the  time !  Most  people  can't  tell  !  Hell  i've  won  contest  with  a  car  touched  up  with  a  sharpie !    Well  let me  be  honest  !  I  was  showing  my  builds  next to  Hearse's  builds !
> *



I will give that a try. Thanks for the tip


----------



## richphotos

stang looks good, I only polish by hand, its a lot more work, but more control instead of a dremel


----------



## jt2020

Sadly enough it was done by hand. I am going to try to cover it up with a sharpie tonight so I hope that works.


----------



## chevyguy97

stang looks good. i likes.


----------



## 408models

rides look good fellas.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 17 2011, 06:18 AM~20569307
> *in all honesty................. the 2nd one you just made looks more of a blurry avi, then the OG one........... JM.02
> 
> but seriously...........im prob. one of the most easy goin people you will ever meet, and it shows the way the club is run, but when it comes to this, i must be the biggest dickhead on the planet, this is the one thing i hold strong on and will always hold strong on............and in the future, any avi change without approval, will be concidered as a disrespect to the family and club and will have repercussions!
> 
> this would never fly in a real 1:1 club and i wouldnt expect it to fly for this club either!
> i by all means never flex my power in this club, and really dont like to to be honest, but when we have one or two people that like to venture off and go against the grain, i have no choice! i respect every one of you guys for everything you do (without the avi issue lol), and stand behind you and will defend you guys threw thick an thin, and i would expect the same from every single one of you guys!   just alil food for thought
> *


im not in the club and this got nothing to do with me but i gotta agree and say your a dickhead! lol :biggrin: :biggrin: j.k bish


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 18 2011, 02:50 PM~20578741
> *im not in the club and this got nothing to do with me but i gotta agree and say your a dickhead! lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:  j.k bish
> *




:roflmao: fuck you mayne :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

One of my Favorite '68's ever !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 18 2011, 04:13 PM~20579703
> *One of my Favorite '68's ever !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn i see why ! That girl is sexy !


----------



## Jantrix

Some engine work. Just about ready to go. The engine is from the Revell 50 Ford F-1 except the air cleaner is from the AMT 49 Ford. I also scratched a fuel tank but it's not much to see, just a pen tube capped on the sides. I'm thinking a dark blue suede color for the body.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 18 2011, 02:13 PM~20579703
> *One of my Favorite '68's ever !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## airbrushmaster

nice work on the engine clean


----------



## richphotos

engine looks real good fam


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@May 18 2011, 07:08 PM~20580760
> *Some engine work. Just about ready to go. The engine is from the Revell 50 Ford F-1 except the air cleaner is from the AMT 49 Ford. I also scratched a fuel tank but it's not much to see, just a pen tube capped on the sides. I'm thinking a dark blue suede color for the body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice wiring. It looks great! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 18 2011, 02:13 PM~20579703
> *One of my Favorite '68's ever !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2!! i love that car!!


----------



## chevyguy97

did some work today on the nissan, i got some wheels tubs built and put in. not sure if im building a dog house to cover up the notches yet, but i might just leave it open and build a bad ass frame stick'n outa the bed.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 18 2011, 07:21 PM~20581732
> *did some work today on the nissan, i got some wheels tubs built and put in. not sure if im building a dog house to cover up the notches yet, but i might just leave it open and build a bad ass frame stick'n outa the bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i vote bad ass frame hangin out!!  :biggrin: worked for my hardbody!


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 18 2011, 09:01 PM~20582002
> *i vote bad ass frame hangin out!!   :biggrin: worked for my hardbody!
> *


thanks, i was hoping somone would say that, so that's what i will do. :biggrin:


----------



## richphotos

Floor pan started on, Fuel cell just about finished


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 19 2011, 05:31 PM~20587104
> *Floor pan started on, Fuel cell just about finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





thats just sick! :wow:


----------



## richphotos

thanks homie, here is one more photo, since i have no pics of it with the front wheel sitting in there on how it will sit fully


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 19 2011, 06:13 PM~20587851
> *thanks homie, here is one more photo, since i have no pics of it with the front wheel sitting in there on how it will sit fully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is lookin good bro.. :cheesy:


----------



## COAST2COAST

thats just a frickin sick ass idea !!


----------



## chevyguy97

well the inside of my bed does not look as good as rich's but im still working onit, i did get it all smoothed out, still got some work to do, but it's coming along.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 19 2011, 09:41 PM~20588801
> *well the inside of my bed does not look as good as rich's but im still working onit, i did get it all smoothed out, still got some work to do, but it's coming along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




thats sick as fuck too! shit looks real clean on both them trucks fellas!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@May 19 2011, 04:45 PM~20588036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats just a frickin sick ass idea !!
> *


what is the fuel cell cap made from?!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 19 2011, 04:13 PM~20587851
> *thanks homie, here is one more photo, since i have no pics of it with the front wheel sitting in there on how it will sit fully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whatcha doin with the grill there? here was my front end up date......me and slammed had tried a little casting adventure with the 98-03 front end


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 19 2011, 07:55 PM~20588916
> *thats sick as fuck too! shit looks real clean on both them trucks fellas!
> *


thanks man. :biggrin: nothen better then a smooth bed floor.


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 19 2011, 06:41 PM~20588801
> *well the inside of my bed does not look as good as rich's but im still working onit, i did get it all smoothed out, still got some work to do, but it's coming along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks real good homie!

and i'm not sure on the grille yet LOL, been looking around google for ideas, nothing coming to mind yet. I wanted to do a 98+ conversion on the front, but went away from that idea.


----------



## brantstevens

some very nice builds goin on in here guys!


----------



## MKD904

Great job on the minis guys'. Nice bed work to you both..


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 20 2011, 09:07 PM~20596864
> *Great job on the minis guys'. Nice bed work to you both..
> *


x2!! the D is gettin some mini flava and pushin the lows back for a minute! :biggrin: im gettin the 720 itch right now!! :biggrin:


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 20 2011, 11:07 PM~20596864
> *Great job on the minis guys'. Nice bed work to you both..
> *



X2
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jt2020

I got a lot of work done on this over the last few days. I get some of my best work done while on business trips setting in my hotel room.


----------



## caprice on dz

ride height set, bellflowers set, although I may make them a bit longer so they extend past the bumper, not felling the color, supposed to be flat blue but comes out like a gloss that hasn't been cleared. gonna hit up the craft store today to find a better color.


----------



## DJ-ROY




----------



## jt2020

Today's progress


----------



## chevyguy97

lookn good guys, keep up the killer work. nice to see this club pumping out some kick ass rides.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@May 21 2011, 04:08 PM~20599992
> *Today's progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@May 21 2011, 02:55 AM~20597838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ride height set, bellflowers set, although I may make them a bit longer so they extend past the bumper, not felling the color, supposed to be flat blue but comes out like a gloss that hasn't been cleared. gonna hit up the craft store today to find a better color.
> *


sweet ride ....them wheels are killer :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

got some supplies today and started to scratch build a frame for the 1/16 55.









plating them with thin sheet plastic for sturdiness, inside each rail at the joint is some aluminum rod









still got a long way to go yet, but I'm calling it for the night.


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 21 2011, 07:20 PM~20600504
> *sweet ride ....them wheels are killer :thumbsup:
> *


best ten bucks spent at modelhaus


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 19 2011, 07:01 PM~20588967
> *what is the fuel cell cap made from?!
> *


all styrene homie  
For the base I took some styrene sheet, and puched out a circle using a hole punch, then I made the actual cap out of styrene rod, then filed it down with some jewlers files to make the handle i guess you could call it. Then glued it all up, and then drilled holes around it with the pin bits.


----------



## caprice on dz

I think I will probably go the lowrider route with some pegasus 1/18 wires unless I can find some nicer 20-22" rims


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@May 21 2011, 11:04 PM~20601409
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will probably go the lowrider route with some pegasus 1/18 wires unless I can find some nicer 20-22" rims
> *


i have a set of peguas 1/18 wire. they need to be rechromed or painted. if ya want them i still need send you the other wheels. i will throw them in.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

the pegasus 1/18 wires kinda look small on the 1/18 diecasts.... they'd look tiny on the 1/16... i got a set of them with the older tires if u want me to pm you a mockup pic on one of my 1/16 chevy


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@May 19 2011, 07:45 PM~20588036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats just a frickin sick ass idea !!
> *



:0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: Now that is what I call ORIGINAL! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## regalistic

what i have been workin on..... any sugguestions on wheel colora?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 23 2011, 12:26 PM~20610940
> *what i have been workin on..... any sugguestions on wheel colora?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


paint them the engine block blue


----------



## richphotos

that looks sick, I would do the wheels silver or a polished aluminum color


Got started on the compressors for the mini


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 23 2011, 03:51 PM~20611089
> *that looks sick, I would do the wheels silver or a polished aluminum color
> Got started on the compressors for the mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: puttin in the WORK!!! Nice bro!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 23 2011, 03:51 PM~20611089
> *that looks sick, I would do the wheels silver or a polished aluminum color
> Got started on the compressors for the mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 23 2011, 02:51 PM~20611089
> *that looks sick, I would do the wheels silver or a polished aluminum color
> Got started on the compressors for the mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work on that pump! :cheesy: looking good.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 23 2011, 03:26 PM~20610940
> *what i have been workin on..... any sugguestions on wheel colora?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





just my two pennies, but that motor just doesnt fit this look, with them big ass wheels out back, sorta gives it a custom show car look, and if thats the route your gonna take, you need a bigger more custom look for the motor instead of that old flat head!

again, just my .02


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 23 2011, 04:21 PM~20611232
> *just my two pennies, but that motor just doesnt fit this look, with them big ass wheels out back, sorta gives it a custom show car look, and if thats the route your gonna take, you need a bigger more custom look for the motor instead of that old flat head!
> 
> again, just my .02
> *


send me a fully detailed one and i'll use it uffin: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@May 23 2011, 04:35 PM~20611318
> *send me a fully detailed one and i'll use it  uffin:  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *





lol whys it gotta be fully detailed? :biggrin:


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 19 2011, 11:03 PM~20590659
> *that looks real good homie!
> 
> and i'm not sure on the grille yet LOL, been looking around google for ideas, nothing coming to mind yet. I wanted to do a 98+ conversion on the front, but went away from that idea.
> *


You should doma bravada grill? Lol my idea


----------



## richphotos

I might just take the easy but good looking way out and do just a mesh grille


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 23 2011, 05:14 PM~20611531
> *I might just take the easy but good looking way out and do just a mesh grille
> *


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 23 2011, 03:14 PM~20611531
> *I might just take the easy but good looking way out and do just a mesh grille
> *


That would be cool as hell also.. You goin to Nnl north June 6 since your from MPLs?


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@May 23 2011, 03:17 PM~20611907
> *That would be cool as hell also.. You goin to Nnl north June 6 since your from MPLs?
> *


*edit* nevermind, I found where it is at, I will see if I am able to make it, I would like to have the s-dime done by then, but i dont think it will happen
btw, its on the 6th


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 23 2011, 05:49 PM~20612519
> **edit* nevermind, I found where it is at, I will see if I am able to make it, I would like to have the s-dime done by then, but i dont think it will happen
> btw, its on the 6th
> *


maybe ill see you there haha im workin on gettin some done for it to haha maybe ill kinda know someone there now haha


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@May 23 2011, 06:57 PM~20613424
> *maybe ill see you there haha im workin on gettin some done for it to haha maybe ill kinda know someone there now haha
> *


whats up with the laid out truck in your signature?


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 23 2011, 01:51 PM~20611089
> *that looks sick, I would do the wheels silver or a polished aluminum color
> Got started on the compressors for the mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I NEED TWO OF THEMhow much?????
DOES ANYONE HAVE SOME COMPRESSORS FOR SALE?????
those look bad ass and i need a couple. FOR REAL :biggrin:


----------



## richphotos

I tried to find some for sale, couldent, which is why i had to make them. I will see what I can do on making a couple if i am able to find some time fam


----------



## chevyguy97

damn were is everyone at, it's been two days since there was any one in here.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 26 2011, 08:58 AM~20632009
> *damn were is everyone at, it's been two days since there was any one in here.
> *


FACEBOOK BROTHA :happysad:


----------



## richphotos

Little update on the s-dime, got the interior about 90% done, have to throw some clear on the dash, and add seatbelts. (dont mind the dust on the top of the dash haha)
Also got some primer on the bed of the truck to find low spots from the body work, and sanded them out and filled a couple in, Am out of primer now.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 26 2011, 12:52 PM~20633638
> *Little update on the s-dime, got the interior about 90% done, have to throw some clear on the dash, and add seatbelts. (dont mind the dust on the top of the dash haha)
> Also got some primer on the bed of the truck to find low spots from the body work, and sanded them out and filled a couple in, Am out of primer now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work on that interior. very clean man!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 26 2011, 01:52 PM~20633638
> *Little update on the s-dime, got the interior about 90% done, have to throw some clear on the dash, and add seatbelts. (dont mind the dust on the top of the dash haha)
> Also got some primer on the bed of the truck to find low spots from the body work, and sanded them out and filled a couple in, Am out of primer now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice detail...looks great! :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 26 2011, 02:52 PM~20633638
> *Little update on the s-dime, got the interior about 90% done, have to throw some clear on the dash, and add seatbelts. (dont mind the dust on the top of the dash haha)
> Also got some primer on the bed of the truck to find low spots from the body work, and sanded them out and filled a couple in, Am out of primer now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




thats clean!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 26 2011, 04:16 PM~20632088
> *FACEBOOK  BROTHA :happysad:
> *



:happysad:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 26 2011, 09:52 PM~20633638
> *Little update on the s-dime, got the interior about 90% done, have to throw some clear on the dash, and add seatbelts. (dont mind the dust on the top of the dash haha)
> Also got some primer on the bed of the truck to find low spots from the body work, and sanded them out and filled a couple in, Am out of primer now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn thats clean work bro!


----------



## richphotos

thanks fam, Here is a update on the body work, the bed of the truck is all finished and primed, ready for paint.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 26 2011, 06:13 PM~20635996
> *thanks fam, Here is a update on the body work, the bed of the truck is all finished and primed, ready for paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice! givin me the itch to break out some more truck work im tryin to take a break from! :happysad: :biggrin: speakin of which....i have a 720 i could finish up since the wagon is about done!
























sorry rich.....not tryin to steal your thunder! :biggrin:


----------



## richphotos

looks good sofar, like the frame, get-r-done!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 26 2011, 08:26 PM~20636081
> *looks good sofar, like the frame, get-r-done!
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 26 2011, 08:13 PM~20635996
> *thanks fam, Here is a update on the body work, the bed of the truck is all finished and primed, ready for paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: looking real good. :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 26 2011, 06:13 PM~20635996
> *thanks fam, Here is a update on the body work, the bed of the truck is all finished and primed, ready for paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great job on the bed looks really nice.

What wheels are those? They fit that truck really nicely....


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 26 2011, 08:53 PM~20636267
> *Great job on the bed looks really nice.
> 
> What wheels are those?  They fit that truck really nicely....
> *


x2 bed look bad ass cant wait to see it done :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richphotos

thanks fam, they are some rims off a Jada I think. got them from a board member, i will snap a pic of them tomorrow, they are 20's in 1/20th scale


----------



## 93FULLSIZE




----------



## richphotos

I like that homie, what color is it?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 26 2011, 10:27 PM~20637023
> *I like that homie, what color is it?
> *


THANKS BRO...TESTORS ELECTRIC PINK


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

we have a new club member fellas!


i wanna welcome *EVILC* to the dynasty fam!

welcome corey! have fun with it brother!


----------



## richphotos

awesome homie, diggin that plum crazy...
and welcome Corey!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 26 2011, 10:44 PM~20637242
> *we have a new club member fellas!
> i wanna welcome EVILC to the dynasty fam!
> 
> welcome corey! have fun with it brother!
> *


  :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 26 2011, 10:42 PM~20637222
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dude Love that sidekick ! That thing is looking bad ass !


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 27 2011, 05:42 AM~20637222
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE...


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 27 2011, 05:24 AM~20636988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 27 2011, 06:09 AM~20639162
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by richphotos+May 26 2011, 10:51 PM~20637319-->
> 
> 
> 
> awesome homie, diggin that plum crazy...
> and welcome Corey!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-93FULLSIZE_@May 26 2011, 10:55 PM~20637360
> *  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *



Thanks brothers


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@May 27 2011, 05:20 PM~20643065
> *Thanks brothers
> *


welcome evilC!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Welcome to the fam homie ! 









Builds are lookin' good fellas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 26 2011, 10:24 PM~20636988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 that's a real clean build bro !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 26 2011, 07:24 PM~20636988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what size is that carbon pattern? small? med? large?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

welcome to the fam..... corey!! :cheesy:


----------



## hocknberry

looking at doing this for the year long build off for "year you were born" in a gseeds fashion!?  1980 firebird wagon


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 27 2011, 10:28 PM~20644132
> *looking at doing this for the year long build off for "year you were born" in a gseeds fashion!?  1980 firebird wagon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: DOES THE HOOD OPEN?


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 27 2011, 08:32 PM~20644160
> *:wow:    :thumbsup:  DOES THE HOOD OPEN?
> *


i think so, i mean it is an original kit still sealed up with a $5.95 sticker on it! i dont want to open it, had it since i was like 17 (1997) maybe ill keep drinkin and it will sound like a good idea again?! :happysad:


----------



## jt2020

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 26 2011, 10:44 PM~20637242
> *we have a new club member fellas!
> i wanna welcome EVILC to the dynasty fam!
> 
> welcome corey! have fun with it brother!
> *



Welcome to the family Corey :biggrin:


----------



## jt2020

Sorry Family I got lots of pictures to show. 

But first the S10 looks Killer!!! Great Detail :wow: 

Dropped the Purple beast is very mean looking. But I want to really know is did you cut the tops of the wheels off the Sidekick to get them to fit????


















Something to goof around with and try out 716's Cylinders. This was super easy and I had a lot of fun doing it. Turned out much better than I thought. Thanks Brother for the great how to. I used a simple hole punch to make my cups it worked ok for the first time.

















It still sits high when it is fully lowered. :angry: O well I am going to pose it in the up position on the table. 
Down








Up


----------



## rollinoldskoo

cut down them coils man!!! slamm that shit


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@May 28 2011, 01:28 AM~20645113
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOVE that paint work so far on the monte ! keep us posted !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 27 2011, 09:50 PM~20643850
> *what size is that carbon pattern?  small? med? large?
> *


im gonna say small :dunno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 28 2011, 02:23 AM~20645281
> *cut down them coils man!!! slamm that shit
> *


 :cheesy: :yes:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

have not posted in here for a min.... :happysad:


----------



## [email protected]

you useing string to cut them doors out? that cut line is real smooth :scrutinize:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jt2020_@May 28 2011, 02:28 AM~20645113
> *
> 
> Dropped the Purple beast is very mean looking.  But I want to really know is did you cut the tops of the wheels off the Sidekick to get them to fit????
> *



nope :biggrin: 

i didnt cut the wheels!


----------



## richphotos

cut the top of the wheels.. pfft, who does that?!?! haha, that sidekick is gonna be bad ass. I was going to use those rims on the s-dime, but they did not fit the look very well, they look great on there


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 28 2011, 09:23 AM~20645900
> *you useing string to cut them doors out? that cut line is real smooth :scrutinize:
> *


just the back side of a blade..ive never tried the string yet... im scared ..lol...:happysad:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 28 2011, 10:30 AM~20645925
> *cut the top of the wheels.. pfft, who does that?!?! haha, that sidekick is gonna be bad ass. I was going to use those rims on the s-dime, but they did not fit the look very well, they look great on there
> *




oh ive done it already lol....... and thanks bro, im trying to dig myself out of this slump im in right now ! i cant sit down and build anything right now! :angry:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 28 2011, 10:52 AM~20645992
> *just the back side of a blade..ive never tried the string yet... im scared ..lol...:happysad:
> *




ive tried string on scrap....... and its hard! leaves a nice clean line, but real hard to control! imo.


----------



## EVIL C




----------



## hocknberry

JUST NEED TO POST THIS RIGHT QUICK!! I GOT A "HEADS UP" PM EARLEIR, THOUGHT ALL WOULD LIKE TO KNOW AS WELL! SPREAD THE WORD GUYS!!
SOUNDS LIKE "LOWRIDERMODELS" IS BACK AS "SOLOIST" TRYING TO SELL SHIT?! BEWARE AND KEEP AN EYE OUT!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 28 2011, 08:06 AM~20646032
> *ive tried string on scrap....... and its hard! leaves a nice clean line, but real hard to control! imo.
> *


string is the only way ill cut open anything! if you hold the string at about a 45 degree angle......friction heat will cut through clean and "quick"(for string)!  eventually it does wear and you have start a new thread......but clean up is so much easier and you dont have to bondo exacto scratches!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@May 28 2011, 10:01 PM~20649021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice clean truck...needs a color/ wheel matching trailer on the back with a color/wheel matching caprice :cheesy:  

truck looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@May 28 2011, 10:01 PM~20649021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one word ... CLEAN !


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 28 2011, 04:14 PM~20645878
> *have not posted in here for a min.... :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

just a quik curbside to take a break from the monte....gonna get this all together today...gonna throw some 49 merc side pipes on it, did a body drop on it as well..  tryin to keep it lookin o'l sk'ool as gseeds would .


----------



## Trendsetta 68

classic


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 29 2011, 11:00 AM~20650968
> *just a quik curbside to take a break from the monte....gonna get this all together today...gonna throw some 49 merc side pipes on it, did a body drop  on it as well..  tryin to keep it lookin o'l sk'ool as gseeds would .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: who did that paint job??


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 29 2011, 07:34 PM~20652858
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: who did that paint job??
> *


gseeds :cheesy:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 29 2011, 07:35 PM~20652861
> *gseeds :cheesy:
> *


 :0 he did a bad ass job :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 29 2011, 07:40 PM~20652882
> *:0 he did a bad ass job  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


indeed he did.  i have a 62 of his ill be doing someday also.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 29 2011, 05:45 PM~20652901
> *indeed he did.   i have a 62 of his  ill be doing someday also.
> *


LOL i was gonna say "damn that looks like a gseeds paint job" nice jeral!


----------



## [email protected]

new digs fellas........................... not sure im feelin this shit to much!! just my two pennies!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*dang they done changed the whole site !*

This will take some getting use to fo sure !


----------



## richphotos

i said this in off topic, i will say it here too, I dont like it, It wont keep me logged in, and it goes slower.


----------



## [email protected]

truth!


----------



## chevyguy97

it's ok, it will just take some time to get used to it. O'well what ya gona do. lmao and i still don't know how to put on smiley's. lmao


----------



## chevyguy97

wild YOU CAN PLAY WITH THE LETTERS. LOL
I DO LIKE THIS.:thumbsup:
THE SIMPSONS 
AND WILD NEW COLORS. LOL


----------



## EVIL C

Trendsetta 68 said:


> This will take some getting use to fo sure !


agreed


----------



## dade county

sup fellas


----------



## [email protected]

dade county said:


> sup fellas


whats crackin sour puss?:biggrin:


----------



## dade county

aw u kno , ya MOM!!!!


LMAO THATS MY DAUGHTERS LIL JOKE 

im chillin fool


----------



## [email protected]

dade county said:


> aw u kno , ya MOM!!!!
> 
> 
> LMAO THATS MY DAUGHTERS LIL JOKE
> 
> im chillin fool


 hows that green project coming along?


----------



## jt2020

What the hell!!! This is not cool. This will take a bit to get used to.


----------



## [email protected]

jt2020 said:


> What the hell!!! This is not cool. This will take a bit to get used to.



It won't take long bro! Just give it a try!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:thumbsdown:dont like it


----------



## hocknberry

ok jeffy!! i finished somethin 1st for our " motivational build....not build off" i win! now light that fire under your ass!
























rough pics til i get some better outside ones.....hood prop just for mock up cuz that hood is opened up like a civic!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

very nice fam ....love them wagons!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## richphotos

damn that is nice.


----------



## MKD904

Nice wagon


----------



## richphotos

I am having one hell of a time on the front suspension on this s-dime, the control arms are kicking my ass, the offset of the wheels is making it very hard if I must say.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That wagon is super sexy! Great build!



hocknberry said:


> ok jeffy!! i finished somethin 1st for our " motivational build....not build off" i win! now light that fire under your ass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rough pics til i get some better outside ones.....hood prop just for mock up cuz that hood is opened up like a civic!


----------



## josh 78

Trendsetta 68 said:


> That wagon is super sexy! Great build!


x-2


----------



## [email protected]

hocknberry said:


> ok jeffy!! i finished somethin 1st for our " motivational build....not build off" i win! now light that fire under your ass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rough pics til i get some better outside ones.....hood prop just for mock up cuz that hood is opened up like a civic!


:wow::wow::wow: looks good brother................ i do gotta get off my ass and finish somethin already!


----------



## chevyguy97

wagon looks great hock.


----------



## jt2020

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## richphotos

that wagon is super sick!


----------



## hocknberry

thanks for the comps fellas! it should be sexy...it is dubbed "lady in red" LOL


----------



## crenshaw magraw

sup fellas, its been a wile since i put something together,just finished this one, sorry for the lousy pics, but i plan on building something else soon.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

hock that wagon looks killer! havnt been on here much had to make new pasword an shit! i couldnt remember mine after the change...dont like the change but ill get used to it..


----------



## 06150xlt

Putting some work in... You hardly ever see a Ford bomb and you have NEVER seen this...

48 Woody turned into a 48 Wagon Bomb anyone?


the idea










used the decals to make panel fillers










a little bit of putty haha










a little sanding and made a visor and skirts


















more filler and sanding and a little primer (still got a little body work to do) but you get the idea


----------



## caprice on dz

I decided on a color change, krylon satin burgandy. finally got the texture I was shooting for, its a little rough around the edges but thats the look I want.


----------



## richphotos

small update on some slow progress, grill done, going to be painted body color with some mesh behind it possibly, mocked up the air tank and compressors in the bed.


----------



## OFDatTX

richphotos said:


> small update on some slow progress, grill done, going to be painted body color with some mesh behind it possibly, mocked up the air tank and compressors in the bed.


dam that truck is bad ass U doing a great job on it homie cant wait to see it finish.. :wow: :thumbsup: 

say what size is that styrene rod on the grill If u dont mind telling me??


----------



## DJ-ROY




----------



## richphotos

thanks homie, the styrene rod on the grill is plastruct .030" (.8mm) half round (90879 is the number on the package) then for the vertical supports its evergreen styrene .020x.040" (.5x1.0mm) (122 number on the package)


----------



## OFDatTX

richphotos said:


> thanks homie, the styrene rod on the grill is plastruct .030" (.8mm) half round (90879 is the number on the package) then for the vertical supports its evergreen styrene .020x.040" (.5x1.0mm) (122 number on the package)


thanks homie I appreciate it..


----------



## richphotos

no problem, just a FYI, this is a 1/20th lindberg, would need smaller for 1/24th


----------



## richphotos

I got bored and added a bumper grille to the truck, wanted to do something I have not seen before. I think it looks good, grilles will prolly be painted the same color as the truck.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

richphotos said:


> small update on some slow progress, grill done, going to be painted body color with some mesh behind it possibly, mocked up the air tank and compressors in the bed.


I'm not a truck guy but thats lookin bad ass!!!


----------



## Esoteric

caprice on dz said:


> I decided on a color change, krylon satin burgandy. finally got the texture I was shooting for, its a little rough around the edges but thats the look I want.


nice choice


----------



## dariusmather

richphotos said:


> small update on some slow progress, grill done, going to be painted body color with some mesh behind it possibly, mocked up the air tank and compressors in the bed.


Dude bring this thing to the show on Sunday even if it ain't done they got a primer class! I wanna see it!!!!!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

sick work up in here !!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That truck is turning out SUPER sweet !!!!!!


----------



## richphotos

Thanks homies, I think I would have had it done already if this was not my first time building a full custom frame bagged mini. Appreciate all the comments.


----------



## hocknberry

richphotos said:


> Thanks homies, I think I would have had it done already if this was not my first time building a full custom frame bagged mini. Appreciate all the comments.


you know...in july me and the fam are going on a trip to MN....maybe i'll swing by and pick this bad boy up?!


----------



## richphotos

LOL! what part of MN?


----------



## hocknberry

gramps has a pad in minny, then a cabin in pine city...does this mean i can come grab it up?!


----------



## richphotos

LOL I think I will be holding on to this one unless the right offer comes along, thanks for the interest tho LMAO! 
I am just west of minneapolis in Saint Louis Park


----------



## hocknberry

richphotos said:


> LOL I think I will be holding on to this one unless the right offer comes along, thanks for the interest tho LMAO!
> I am just west of minneapolis in Saint Louis Park


well have it done and built up by july 15th and "THE RIGHT OFFER MIGHT COME ALONG!" i'll be near your hood soon! i've tought you well my lil newbie!! (even though i dont believe this is your 1st try/build) it still looks sick as ever bro!! NOW DO WORK!!


----------



## chevyguy97

richphotos said:


> small update on some slow progress, grill done, going to be painted body color with some mesh behind it possibly, mocked up the air tank and compressors in the bed.


man that's bad ass. got any ideas on color yet???
keep up the killer work.


----------



## richphotos

Thanks homie, and yup on the color, What is on the dash, GM's bahama metallic blue.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

o6150xlt that 48 is sick! nice work.

richphotos that s-10 looks amazing...love all the custom work into that.

hock i hope you still got my addy for that wagon....lol... sweet ride bro..

caprice them whitwalls/ an pipes look killer on that buick too...


----------



## chevyguy97

richphotos said:


> Thanks homie, and yup on the color, What is on the dash, GM's bahama metallic blue.


that's a good lookn blue homie, can't wait to see it.


----------



## hocknberry

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> o6150xlt that 48 is sick! nice work.
> 
> richphotos that s-10 looks amazing...love all the custom work into that.
> 
> _*hock i hope you still got my addy for that wagon....lol... sweet ride bro..*_
> 
> caprice them whitwalls/ an pipes look killer on that buick too...


 hmmm.......maybe?! BTW....i got the crossed lace jeral! i dont think i PMed you! thanks buddy!


----------



## Damaged

richphotos said:


>





richphotos said:


>


Excellent work on this build so far :thumbsup:
cantilevers and grills look sick


----------



## Scur-rape-init

richphotos said:


> Thanks homies, I think I would have had it done already if this was not my first time building a full custom frame bagged mini. Appreciate all the comments.


Sikk SIKK Work bro!! Just plain SIKK!!! Keep it coming.


----------



## chevyguy97

OK the new layitlow has been up and running for a few days now, i just wanted to ask everyone how they like it.
i like it, it's all new but not really that hard to do stuff on, the only thing i don't like is that the Image uploader is not working yet, but i hear they will have that back up and going soon. 
so i just wanted to ask everyone what they think of the new Layitlow?????---:thumbsup:-OR--:thumbsdown:
Im voting :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

chevyguy97 said:


> OK the new layitlow has been up and running for a few days now, i just wanted to ask everyone how they like it.
> i like it, it's all new but not really that hard to do stuff on, the only thing i don't like is that the Image uploader is not working yet, but i hear they will have that back up and going soon.
> so i just wanted to ask everyone what they think of the new Layitlow?????---:thumbsup:-OR--:thumbsdown:
> Im voting :thumbsup:


its growing on me, and i never did use the image up loader, i've always used photobucket so im good on that side!


----------



## chevyguy97

this is what im building for the YEAR LONG MUSCLE CAR BUILD OFF, its a 1/16th general lee, and the motor outa it will be for the YEAR LONG ENGINE BUILD OFF, it's a HEMI, i should have the motor finished up real soon.


----------



## chevyguy97

*YEAR LONG ENGINE BUILD*, this is what i built, it's a 1/16th scale *HEMI*. there are still some things that need to be put onit, but i can't put that other stuff onit till i get it into the car.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

That motor looks great bro, and I hate that the forum changed but its still pretty close to the old forum. It has some changes but nothing drastic so I vote :thumbsup: on the new forum(but :thumbsdownn the no image uploader)


----------



## richphotos

Got the billet steering wheel finished for the s-dime, what ya think. not bad for a first billet wheel I ever made, I like it, made from brass rod I had laying around, and a pop can for the center, then a small piece cut from a parts tree for the horn, then painted with Krylon Heat resistant aluminum colored paint.


----------



## jt2020

The S10 is a work of art.


----------



## hocknberry

richphotos said:


> Got the billet steering wheel finished for the s-dime, what ya think. not bad for a first billet wheel I ever made, I like it, made from brass rod I had laying around, and a pop can for the center, then a small piece cut from a parts tree for the horn, then painted with Krylon Heat resistant aluminum colored paint.


this bad boy keeps gettin better! nice idea on the wheel! how did you hide the seam for the ends of the rod, just bondo and paint?! this would be a good how to!?


----------



## regalistic

richphotos said:


> Got the billet steering wheel finished for the s-dime, what ya think. not bad for a first billet wheel I ever made, I like it, made from brass rod I had laying around, and a pop can for the center, then a small piece cut from a parts tree for the horn, then painted with Krylon Heat resistant aluminum colored paint.


lookin killer man!!!


----------



## jt2020

update

































Something else I am screwing with


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Homies yaw puttin' in some SERIOUS work !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## richphotos

Thanks homies, all i did for the wheel was make it basically how sinicle did, so props to him on the idea from his little how to on the chain steering wheel in his thread! 


hocknberry said:


> this bad boy keeps gettin better! nice idea on the wheel! how did you hide the seam for the ends of the rod, just bondo and paint?! this would be a good how to!?


 JB quick


----------



## richphotos

oh and SICK work jt!


----------



## chevyguy97

that steering wheels is nice rich i likes.
that monty is bad ass, i likes them stripes jt.

killer work guys.


----------



## DJ-ROY

Sickwork *jt2020 :thumbsup:
*


----------



## machio

:wave::wave:


----------



## jt2020

DJ-ROY said:


> Sickwork *jt2020 :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks fam


----------



## dariusmather

bro you shoulda came to nnl with this thing you woulda won a lot of trophies!! haha it was a damn good time but i dont think they had any diecasts..


----------



## EVIL C

jt2020 said:


> update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something else I am screwing with


Very nice work.


----------



## richphotos

dariusmather said:


> bro you shoulda came to nnl with this thing you woulda won a lot of trophies!! haha it was a damn good time but i dont think they had any diecasts..


 I was at NNL, I got there at 2, so i was too late for voting, but I brought 3 cars, The orange/black challenger, blue camaro and kandy red cutlass, only ones on the large scale table.


----------



## dariusmather

richphotos said:


> I was at NNL, I got there at 2, so i was too late for voting, but I brought 3 cars, The orange/black challenger, blue camaro and kandy red cutlass, only ones on the large scale table.


Damn bro really?????? I left at 1:30!!!!!! Just missed you!!!!!!!


----------



## richphotos

hahaha damn, Another show in september I will be attending.


----------



## hocknberry

*WE HAVE A NEW MEMBER GUYS!! I WOULD LIKE TO INTRODUCE ARTURORIOS TO THE FAM!! SHOW SOME LOVE GUYS AND PEEP HIS THREAD!! *


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

_welcome to the fam bro!!!! :thumbsup:_


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks for makin me a part of the DYNASTY M.C.C. Ill be joining in the year long buildoff just gotta find me a 1981 make model car.


----------



## regalistic

welcome to the fam!


----------



## EVIL C

Welcome to the family bro!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

hocknberry said:


> *WE HAVE A NEW MEMBER GUYS!! I WOULD LIKE TO INTRODUCE ARTURORIOS TO THE FAM!! SHOW SOME LOVE GUYS AND PEEP HIS THREAD!! *


HELL YEAH !! WECOME TO THE FAM...IVE BEEN CHECKIN OUT YOUR BUILDS FOR A WHILE NOW YOU DO SOME KILLER WORK BRO!!!
AGAIN WELCOME .......


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> HELL YEAH !! WECOME TO THE FAM...IVE BEEN CHECKIN OUT YOUR BUILDS FOR A WHILE NOW YOU DO SOME KILLER WORK BRO!!!
> AGAIN WELCOME .......


X2!! WELCOME TO THE FAM!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Welcome to the Fam bro ! Glad to have you aboard !


----------



## chevyguy97

WELCOME TO DYNASTY M.C.C. glad to have ya. jump rite in on the year long build off, and have fun, that's what it's all about.:thumbsup:


----------



## richphotos

Welcome to DYNASTY homie!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Motorcycle I've been painting at work. Just out of the booth with no polish. Kandy Cobalt Blue.


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks for the welcomes eveybody. I got a couple projects still waiting to be finished most which will be free standing no hydraulics just detail. Its been very difficult for me not to install motors or servos in my model cars. I been airbrushing since high school and took up pinstriping about six years ago and recently started to learn how to do leafing. Building model cars is last on my list but i enjoy it and it takes me longer to finish them lately. Im really glad to be part of Dynasty and hope to be here as long as LIL is here. You can also find me on facebook under the my name got some of my artwork and model cars posted there too. Ill post up finished cars here from time to time and i will be doing a step by step of how i build the working hydros on my thread soon. It will be a Monte Carlo and ill be using a grand national reagals undercarrige and a few scratch build parts. :wave:


----------



## richphotos

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Motorcycle I've been painting at work. Just out of the booth with no polish. Kandy Cobalt Blue.


 Damnn smoooooooth


----------



## hocknberry

arturo rios said:


> Thanks for the welcomes eveybody. I got a couple projects still waiting to be finished most which will be free standing no hydraulics just detail. Its been very difficult for me not to install motors or servos in my model cars. I been airbrushing since high school and took up pinstriping about six years ago and recently started to learn how to do leafing. Building model cars is last on my list but i enjoy it and it takes me longer to finish them lately. Im really glad to be part of Dynasty and hope to be here as long as LIL is here. You can also find me on facebook under the my name got some of my artwork and model cars posted there too. Ill post up finished cars here from time to time and i will be doing a step by step of how i build the working hydros on my thread soon. It will be a Monte Carlo and ill be using a grand national reagals undercarrige and a few scratch build parts. :wave:


thats sounds cool as hell! i've always wanted to mess with the servo hydro's!


----------



## jt2020

Well when you find one let me know. I have not found much for 81.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

*JUST WANNA SAY WE HAD OUR BABY GIRL THIS MORNING AT 8:11AM AND SHE WAS 8lbs 1oz AND 20 INCHES LONG.............MOMMA AND BABY ARE DOING GREAT!!!!!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## MKD904

Congrats....


----------



## richphotos

congrats homie


----------



## hocknberry

93FULLSIZE said:


> *JUST WANNA SAY WE HAD OUR BABY GIRL THIS MORNING AT 8:11AM AND SHE WAS 8lbs 1oz AND 20 INCHES LONG.............MOMMA AND BABY ARE DOING GREAT!!!!!!!:thumbsup:*


WOW!! she was big huh?! my biggest of the 3 boys was 7lbs 9oz 21 inches long!! congrats man!! 10 fingers, 10 toes, all is good?! :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

congrats on the new baby girl homie.


----------



## hocknberry

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Motorcycle I've been painting at work. Just out of the booth with no polish. Kandy Cobalt Blue.


looks nice!! who's the goofy lookin guy takin the pic though?!


----------



## TINGOS

CONGRATS ON ARTURO JOININ THE CLUB WITH YALL,HE IN GOOD HANDS.JUST STOPPIN BY TO GIVE MY NIGS A SHOUT OUT.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

thanks fellas!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

MKD904 said:


> Congrats....


thanks bro!!


richphotos said:


> congrats homie


thanks rich!!


hocknberry said:


> WOW!! she was big huh?! my biggest of the 3 boys was 7lbs 9oz 21 inches long!! congrats man!! 10 fingers, 10 toes, all is good?! :thumbsup:


thanks man...yea all toes and fingers!!! lol


chevyguy97 said:


> congrats on the new baby girl homie.


thanks bro!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

93FULLSIZE said:


> *JUST WANNA SAY WE HAD OUR BABY GIRL THIS MORNING AT 8:11AM AND SHE WAS 8lbs 1oz AND 20 INCHES LONG.............MOMMA AND BABY ARE DOING GREAT!!!!!!!:thumbsup:*


Congtrats bro ! Tell wifey good job !


----------



## dig_derange

93FULLSIZE said:


> *JUST WANNA SAY WE HAD OUR BABY GIRL THIS MORNING AT 8:11AM AND SHE WAS 8lbs 1oz AND 20 INCHES LONG.............MOMMA AND BABY ARE DOING GREAT!!!!!!!:thumbsup:*


CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

93FULLSIZE said:


> *JUST WANNA SAY WE HAD OUR BABY GIRL THIS MORNING AT 8:11AM AND SHE WAS 8lbs 1oz AND 20 INCHES LONG.............MOMMA AND BABY ARE DOING GREAT!!!!!!!:thumbsup:*


Congratz homie


----------



## ART2ROLL

Do all the catagories have to be the same year of birth or is that just one of the catagories. I was planning on building the monte for the lowrider catagory. I do want to build a car in my year which is 81 but i cant really think of a model kit in that year that ive seen before.


----------



## hocknberry

TINGOS said:


> CONGRATS ON ARTURO JOININ THE CLUB WITH YALL,HE IN GOOD HANDS.JUST STOPPIN BY TO GIVE MY NIGS A SHOUT OUT.


:h5: what up tingos!


----------



## hocknberry

arturo rios said:


> Do all the catagories have to be the same year of birth or is that just one of the catagories. I was planning on building the monte for the lowrider catagory. I do want to build a car in my year which is 81 but i cant really think of a model kit in that year that ive seen before.


no...only the "year you born" catagory for the year, the rest of the catagories are open to anything


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

THANKS DIG, TONY AND ROY!!!!


----------



## ART2ROLL

alright i think im set. @ TINGO ill gaurantee ill use you interior technique that has added to this hobby so much.


----------



## caprice on dz

hocknberry said:


> *WE HAVE A NEW MEMBER GUYS!! I WOULD LIKE TO INTRODUCE ARTURORIOS TO THE FAM!! SHOW SOME LOVE GUYS AND PEEP HIS THREAD!! *


welcome to the fam big homie, you got some tight builds. I gotta ask, how did you rig up working hydros with the kits a-arms on that impala?


----------



## COAST2COAST

builds lookin good up in here fam:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Dynasty .............*


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

trendvision :thumbsup: we must have the same eyesight!


----------



## richphotos

Sick homie!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas!


----------



## jt2020

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Congtrats bro ! Tell wifey good job !


Congrates!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

jt2020 said:


> Congrates!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:THANKS BRO!!!


----------



## ART2ROLL

caprice on dz said:


> welcome to the fam big homie, you got some tight builds. I gotta ask, how did you rig up working hydros with the kits a-arms on that impala?


Ill have some how to on my thread soon. Ill show step by step best as i can. Very happy to be Dynasty member.


----------



## hocknberry

arturo rios said:


> alright i think im set. @ TINGO ill gaurantee ill use you interior technique that has added to this hobby so much.


x2 on that arturo!! a lot of us have been tryin..here's my latest after many fails!! LOL the trunk work from a 64 impy!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

hocknberry said:


> x2 on that arturo!! a lot of us have been tryin..here's my latest after many fails!! LOL the trunk work from a 64 impy!


That turned out REAL nice !


----------



## owenart714

*For my tuner entry Suspension update: more in my thread.*


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:thumbsup:


----------



## richphotos

Just a random shot I got on the way to the drive in theater with the truck club


----------



## hocknberry

Trendsetta 68 said:


> That turned out REAL nice !


thanks tony......i need to re-do the left mirror side and color the buttons, but im happy with it!


----------



## hocknberry

richphotos said:


> Just a random shot I got on the way to the drive in theater with the truck club


i would LOVE to roll into a drive in like that!!


----------



## richphotos

hocknberry said:


> i would LOVE to roll into a drive in like that!!


 It was sick, we rolled in hard, 12 deep, only 6 in that photo cause the others had already made it in


----------



## chevyguy97

richphotos said:


> Just a random shot I got on the way to the drive in theater with the truck club


i used to be in a large truck club, man it was always fun to roll in 20-30 deep. i miss those days.
that's a good lookn line up. drag hard.


----------



## caprice on dz

I spent my Sunday hanging out with the local car club at their picnic
https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/media/set/?set=a.1858585983242.2100158.1198661935


----------



## DJ-ROY




----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:wave:


----------



## richphotos

whats up DYNASTY FAM! been busy as hell, will post a update on the truck asap


----------



## regalistic

one more for the fam...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

regalistic said:


> one more for the fam...


:thumbsup:


----------



## richphotos

that is a clean glasshouse!!

Air tank done with water traps


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Killa work being put in fam ! Regal, I'm diggin that Glasshouse !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

another for the fam!!!


----------



## chevyguy97

air tank is killer, and where did you get a water trap. awesome.
car looks bad ass 93fullsize.
that glass house looks clean as hell.
KILLER WORK GUYS. DYNASTY DO'N THE DAMN THING.


----------



## richphotos

air tank was made from a marker cap, and the water traps were made from styrene


----------



## importmadness

builds look good... rich that black n white pic of the minis is bad ass..what club are u in?


----------



## richphotos

importmadness said:


> builds look good... rich that black n white pic of the minis is bad ass..what club are u in?


 Altered Expectations. I am not in the club with the truck, but I am in it as their photographer.


----------



## chevyguy97

got the stickers onit, quick little mock up on the frame.


----------



## candilove

regalistic said:


> one more for the fam...


Glass house looks good


----------



## dariusmather

chevyguy97 said:


> got the stickers onit, quick little mock up on the frame.


Damn bro lookin great


----------



## [email protected]

:wave: whats crackin fellas! as always throwin down with some real nice work! 

and as always between work and kids and it being summer, its real hard to find tiome to do shit, and when i do, ive been fucking up a couple paint jobs lol........... cant find my swagger for some reason! 

but keep doin what your doin fellas............. :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68

lookin good general


----------



## jt2020

Well family I have great news I finally got the second kit I was always looking for. I think it will go great with my first build. Wish me luck!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

GREAT NEWS Bro! All the best! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

jt2020 said:


> Well family I have great news I finally got the second kit I was always looking for. I think it will go great with my first build. Wish me luck!


 
:thumbsup: great news brother................ congrats!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

jt2020 said:


> Well family I have great news I finally got the second kit I was always looking for. I think it will go great with my first build. Wish me luck!


Thats kool bro ! Good luck !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

jt2020 said:


> Well family I have great news I finally got the second kit I was always looking for. I think it will go great with my first build. Wish me luck!


congrats brother!!! its the greatest thing in the world!!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

wooohoooo finally got my OG status!! lol


----------



## chevyguy97

jt2020 said:


> Well family I have great news I finally got the second kit I was always looking for. I think it will go great with my first build. Wish me luck!


Thats a good kit, i have built 2 of those and had a lot of fun building them. lol put some chrome D's onit. J/K bro CONGRATS to you and yours.


----------



## chevyguy97

93FULLSIZE said:


> wooohoooo finally got my OG status!! lol


Congrats on the OG status, you old fart. lol
got one member having a baby and another one going into the old folks home. lol


----------



## Jantrix

Oh snap! Congrats dude. I'm on the tail end of two of those builds. They are 18 and 15 now.


----------



## jt2020

Thanks fam for the kind words. We ate so excited


----------



## richphotos

Congrats bro!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

chevyguy97 said:


> Congrats on the OG status, you old fart. lol
> got one member having a baby and another one going into the old folks home. lol


:twak:


----------



## [email protected]

93FULLSIZE said:


> :twak:




:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## DJ-ROY

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEFF :h5:


----------



## richphotos

happy birthday Jeff!


----------



## hocknberry

well i guess its that time of year again?! happy b-day jeffry!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

new project


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

93FULLSIZE said:


> new project


this is cool :thumbsup: color in mind? 

happy birthday prez!!!:biggrin::rimshot::drama:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

pearl white


----------



## Scur-rape-init

That is just bad ass Frank!


----------



## chevyguy97

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO JEFF, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO JEFF, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HOPE IT'S A GOOD ONE HOMIE.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEFF!!


----------



## jt2020

Happy birthday Mr. President. Happy birthday to you!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

Scur-rape-init said:


> That is just bad ass Frank!


thanks vance:biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

HAPPY FATHERS DAY AND SOON TO BE FATHERS!!!! HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY WITH THE FAMILYS!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

HAVE A HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEFF! 


Frank, thats gonna look good dressed in pearl white !​


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks fellas! Means a lot, and happy fathers day to all the dads out there, you deserve it!


----------



## chevyguy97

happy dad day guys, do somthing fun with your kids today. im going to take mine 4-wheeler riding, and arrow head hunting this afternoon.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

93FULLSIZE said:


> HAPPY FATHERS DAY AND SOON TO BE FATHERS!!!! HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY WITH THE FAMILYS!!!!


x2:thumbsup:an soon to be dads:biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

Grille for my charger, how ya like the tag.


----------



## josh 78

Late....but hope not to late happy b day from germany jeff :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

chevyguy97 said:


> Grille for my charger, how ya like the tag.



Thats whats up :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

FINISHED. more pic's over in the build off thread.


----------



## TINGOS

WHAT UP BIG BADASS DYNASTY?JUST GIVING PROPS


----------



## chevyguy97

Just wanted to show how big this model really is. and i added the intena.


----------



## richphotos

Damn, I did not realize it was 1/16th, that is awesome!


----------



## MKD904

Great job on the General Lee


----------



## chevyguy97

thanks for the comps guys, i had a lot of fun building it, and with it being that big it was a whole new challenge for me, i would like to buy another one and just build one bad ass, detailed charger, but ima have to wait onit, that kit set me back $30 bucks, so ima have to save up in order to buy another one, but if i get one it will be fully detailed inside and out, purple with white interior.


----------



## DJ-ROY

MKD904 said:


> Great job on the General Lee


x2 nice work..:thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic

hey jeff.... check out this clan ass monte!!!!

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/2456908575.html


----------



## [email protected]

regalistic said:


> hey jeff.... check out this clan ass monte!!!!
> 
> http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/2456908575.html



Oh my ! I got a chubby lol......... after I clear up some debt, get the family in a house, the next step is a Monte! Believe that shit!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

[email protected] said:


> Oh my ! I got a chubby lol......... after I clear up some debt, get the family in a house, the next step is a Monte! Believe that shit!


:thumbsupO WERK SON!!


----------



## chevyguy97

where ya at Dynasty, lets see some building. post up.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

chevyguy97 said:


> where ya at Dynasty, lets see some building. post up.


sup brother,just about done with my 48 ,a few minor details and its complete,been a good wile sinc ei built something.







i plan on gettin back on the bench.


----------



## chevyguy97

damn that car look good, i mean damn good. it looks like a die cast. great job homie.


----------



## ART2ROLL

crenshaw magraw said:


> sup brother,just about done with my 48 ,a few minor details and its complete,been a good wile sinc ei built something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i plan on gettin back on the bench.


I LOVE IT LOOKS SUPER CLEAN. EXCELLENT WORK ON THIS KIT.


----------



## richphotos

daaamn that is bad ass, could not have picked better colors


----------



## Trendsetta 68

crenshaw magraw - sup brothers,just about done with my 48 ,a few minor details and its complete,been a good wile sinc ei built something.







i plan on gettin back on the bench.





That is super clean ! Glad to see you back at the bench bro !


----------



## richphotos

dynasty fam, I'm on the fence about something with this truck, as you know, I am putting the air tank and the compressors in the bed, but I got to thinking I would like to have a bed I can remove so I am able to show off the details of the truck, not sure what I should do, I could hide everything under the bed, so when its pulled off, you can see it all, would require me to either A. split the air tank into 2 pieces, or build a new more slim air tank, but then I also have to put the batteries, which I know where they are going already, then I run into the compressors as well. What yall think?


----------



## MKD904

richphotos said:


> dynasty fam, I'm on the fence about something with this truck, as you know, I am putting the air tank and the compressors in the bed, but I got to thinking I would like to have a bed I can remove so I am able to show off the details of the truck, not sure what I should do, I could hide everything under the bed, so when its pulled off, you can see it all, would require me to either A. split the air tank into 2 pieces, or build a new more slim air tank, but then I also have to put the batteries, which I know where they are going already, then I run into the compressors as well. What yall think?


How about keep everything in the bed as is and either tilt the bed back on a hinge or tilt it sideways. with the style you are doing so far I would have it tilt back. Just make sure you place the hinge at the very back of the roll pan and extend the fram all the way back there so when you tilt it, the rollpan doesnt hit the ground.

Just my thoughts. i'm an old skool mini truck guy myself, so I've seen this done many times.


----------



## richphotos

Ive thought about that, but no matter how I would hinge the bed, the roll pan would always hit the ground, i just measured and the roll pan is about 1mm off of the ground. I think I will just leave the setup that I have and leave the bed fixed to the truck, so I dont have to worry about hiding everything under the bed. 
I hate when I get a idea in my head that makes me question what I am doing currently LMAO


----------



## MKD904

are you sure. If you pivot it from the very back of the rollpan, it should work, but maybe not....do you have any update pics on that build?


----------



## richphotos

Here are a few updates, upper trailing arm just about done, I sprayed filler primer on it today to fill the gaps, Started on the batteries for the truck as well today. and sprayed filler primer on the axle
Also got started on the firewall. 
Only posting a photo of the firewall, Trying to keep the rest under wraps until the truck is completed, I like to keep some suspense! Truck should be finished by the end of july at the latest.


----------



## dariusmather

richphotos said:


> Here are a few updates, upper trailing arm just about done, I sprayed filler primer on it today to fill the gaps, Started on the batteries for the truck as well today. and sprayed filler primer on the axle
> Also got started on the firewall.
> Only posting a photo of the firewall, Trying to keep the rest under wraps until the truck is completed, I like to keep some suspense! Truck should be finished by the end of july at the latest.


Looks damn good!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dariusmather

richphotos said:


> Here are a few updates, upper trailing arm just about done, I sprayed filler primer on it today to fill the gaps, Started on the batteries for the truck as well today. and sprayed filler primer on the axle
> Also got started on the firewall.
> Only posting a photo of the firewall, Trying to keep the rest under wraps until the truck is completed, I like to keep some suspense! Truck should be finished by the end of july at the latest.


Looks damn good!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry

richphotos said:


> Ive thought about that, but no matter how I would hinge the bed, the roll pan would always hit the ground, i just measured and the roll pan is about 1mm off of the ground. I think I will just leave the setup that I have and leave the bed fixed to the truck, so I dont have to worry about hiding everything under the bed.
> I hate when I get a idea in my head that makes me question what I am doing currently LMAO


make a hinge that you have to pull UP just a lil bit, then tilt back!


----------



## richphotos

ive thought about that too, but then I would need slack on the air lines which I dont really want to do, I hate being torn LMAO


----------



## MKD904

richphotos said:


> Here are a few updates, upper trailing arm just about done, I sprayed filler primer on it today to fill the gaps, Started on the batteries for the truck as well today. and sprayed filler primer on the axle
> Also got started on the firewall.
> Only posting a photo of the firewall, Trying to keep the rest under wraps until the truck is completed, I like to keep some suspense! Truck should be finished by the end of july at the latest.


Really nice


----------



## pina's LRM replica

much props to the DYNASTY fam work looks clean up in here!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420::420:uffin:


----------



## chevyguy97

man that truck is coming along nicely, very clean, can't wait to see ya finish it, it's going to be sick. keep up the killer work rich.


----------



## richphotos

Thanks fam, Any suggestions on a name for this truck?


----------



## MKD904

Don't name it.....just leave it alone and build a sick ride. I don't get why everyone has to name everything they build.


----------



## richphotos

Got the door handles filled, and the cyclopes light filled on the truck, all I have to do now to get it ready for paint is finish the door jambs and finish up the firewall


----------



## DJ-ROY




----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:wave:


----------



## chevyguy97

:420:


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good guys


----------



## hocknberry

pina's LRM replica said:


> much props to the DYNASTY fam work looks clean up in here!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420::420:uffin:


:h5: what it do PINA?! the dynasty crew is always on the grind! tryin to stay a step ahead of LUGK and the other killer clubs that are doin the same!! :thumbsup:


----------



## richphotos

just wait for this truck to drop, gonna spin heads.


----------



## richphotos

Heading out of town for the 4th Dynasty fam, Coming back tuesday then its time to get on my grind on the s-dime, got everything I need for it now thanks to Darren, Have a good 4th y'all


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That truck is turnin out real nice bro !


----------



## [email protected]

:wave:


----------



## kustombuilder

Happy 4th brothas.


----------



## hocknberry

[email protected] said:


> :wave:


:h5: long time no talkie!!! whats crackin?!


----------



## hocknberry

kustombuilder said:


> Happy 4th brothas.


thanks KB! same to you and D2S and the rest of LIL!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

just got home hope you all had a great an safe 4th


----------



## owenart714

Finished with my import build for the year long build.. more pics in my thread and website!


----------



## chevyguy97

I just got this one done It's for the Drag-Lo old skool build off, this is JUST CLOWN'n, more pic's in my room.


----------



## DJ-ROY




----------



## hocknberry

kinda quiet in here......whats everyone up too?! :dunno:


----------



## [email protected]

I'm slowly putting a vette together, and a usa1 monster truck, but with time issues, its maybe paint somethin here, build alil there, but pluggin away............ slowly!


----------



## richphotos

working on a few model cars for a customer and slow progress on the s10, door jambs are done, going to hinge up the hood and the body will be ready for paint, still gotta get the suspension right and then it will be onto that and then its detailing, hope to have it finished by the end of july.


----------



## dfwr83

Dynasty always holdin it down...builds r all off da hook. keep up da good work fellas...:thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

Well its been a while hasn't it?

Assembled ride height, will have the wheels turned too









Painted of all things a ford color, light mocha frost by dupli-color

























paint has a very metallic aspect to it
[URL=http://s55.photobucket.com/albums/g134/lowriderphil/1lowriders/62impalaOS/?action=view&current=005.mp4][/URL]


----------



## chris mineer

that s-10 takes me back ..looks good


----------



## richphotos




----------



## richphotos

Getting closer guys, almost fully ready for paint, primed, found low spots and other little things, sanded them and will prime again, waiting until I hinge the hood to prime that.


----------



## regalistic

richphotos said:


> Getting closer guys, almost fully ready for paint, primed, found low spots and other little things, sanded them and will prime again, waiting until I hinge the hood to prime that.


gonna be bad ass brotha!


----------



## chevyguy97

Very nice s-10, can't wait to see it painted.


----------



## kustombuilder

chevyguy97 said:


> Very nice s-10, can't wait to see it painted.


x2


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

richphotos said:


> Getting closer guys, almost fully ready for paint, primed, found low spots and other little things, sanded them and will prime again, waiting until I hinge the hood to prime that.


thats a bad truck right there..great work:h5:


----------



## MKD904

richphotos said:


> Getting closer guys, almost fully ready for paint, primed, found low spots and other little things, sanded them and will prime again, waiting until I hinge the hood to prime that.



Nice Build. Really starting to come together. Don't rush the finish. Paint will make or break this one.  You can do it.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

richphotos said:


>


SHIT LOOKS BAD ASS.


----------



## richphotos

Thanks guys, Paint is one of the things that I never slack on, if its not as smooth as glass, I do it over
Really appreciate the comments!


----------



## caprice on dz

painted and mocked up at Tuesday nights meeting


----------



## regalistic

lovin the old school look:thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good guys


----------



## richphotos

that looks real good!


----------



## jt2020

Here is my latest build. It is the new 61 ford Galaxie. It is a curbside so I thought that I would try to do something fun with it. This is the first chop that I have ever finished. Over it was a blast to do. It is mostly box stock. The wheels are from the Chrysler Turbine car. Scale Motor Sports decals on the seats. Tamiya paints and polished out to a shine. Not to mention some BMF.


----------



## chevyguy97

nice car homie. looks bad ass. i likes.


----------



## caprice on dz

at todays local club meeting, suspension is finally in place, allthough now I have to figure out the exhaust


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

done


----------



## DJ-ROY

^^^^^^


----------



## chevyguy97

them cars look good guys. nice work.


----------



## richphotos

Dynasty doin ya thing!! All of them look killer!


----------



## modelsbyroni

Rides lookin' nice fellas.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Builds are lookin goodd fam! Phil that 'ol skool '62 is super clean lookin' bro .


----------



## regalistic

29 almost wrapped up....


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

one of my girls ...this is lexi 11 years old this is her second build...the first one she did she took first place at the last show i went to.. since the next show is a different one she will be bringing this one when she finishes it tonight an her first buid as well. this is a 65 cornet polor lights kit..the body is allready painted but she brushed most of the parts for it since they was all black anyways.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That's kool, she'll be paintin' multi colored paneled rides in no time !

I better get my son's in gear !


----------



## caprice on dz

What up fam, whats the plans for the weekend? Me personally I'm trying to get the door and fender in paint for my caprice, they need to be ready to install by next weekend so I can hit the local car club picnic on 8/6 with straight panels.


----------



## chevyguy97

not much going on from me at this time, im still working on my nissan for the year long truck build, i did deside on what im building for the lowrider build, i got me another 57 nomad, so that's what im using for my low-low build.----paint is going to be purple and gray---not sure on interior yet. 
HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GREAT WEEKEND.


----------



## chevyguy97

car looks bad ass regalistic, AWESOME


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

staying inside outta the fucking heat!!!! lol


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

here it is all done an ready for the show.her 65 cornet pre painted polor lights kit...she will bring her first build as well.....she took first place with the 67 impala pre painted proshop kit..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Hey J, here's the confirmation # for the package. It was mailed this morning and she said it should be there by Monday. I also bought insurance for it.

# 0311 0820 0000 9429 2540


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

MY OLDEST GIRL ERIN WILL BE STARTING THIS TONIGHT...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Hey J, here's the confirmation # for the package. It was mailed this morning and she said it should be there by Monday. I also bought insurance for it.
> 
> # 0311 0820 0000 9429 2540


HELL YES...DAY BRFORE BIRTHDAY.....EARLY BIRTHDAY PRESENT FOR ME!!!!,,,,THANKS BRO YOU KNOW I CANT WAIT FOR THIS PACKAGE TO GET HERE!!:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

hay J your kids models are lookn good. nice and clean. keep up the great work kids.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

93FULLSIZE said:


> staying inside outta the fucking heat!!!! lol


That heat is crazy this month.

Hey Frank , how's the little one doin' ?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

Trendsetta 68 said:


> That heat is crazy this month.
> 
> Hey Frank , how's the little one doin' ?


shes doing great brother thanks for asking!!! i just wish they wouldnt grow so fast!! lol hows your fam doing tone!!??


----------



## Trendsetta 68

93FULLSIZE said:


> shes doing great brother thanks for asking!!! i just wish they wouldnt grow so fast!! lol hows your fam doing tone!!??


Thats good to hear bro ! Tell me about it , it just seems like yesterday that my daughter was 5 years old playin with dolls. Now she's 19 and wantin' to dive my car ... :nono:

We just tryin to eat .


----------



## EVIL C

Wet sanding the caprices again ): (


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thats good to hear bro ! Tell me about it , it just seems like yesterday that my daughter was 5 years old playin with dolls. Now she's 19 and wantin' to dive my car ... :nono:
> 
> We just tryin to eat .


LOL I HEAR YA HOMIE!! WILL YA BE IN TOLEDO THIS YEAR??


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

93FULLSIZE said:


> LOL I HEAR YA HOMIE!! WILL YA BE IN TOLEDO THIS YEAR??


when is teledo this year??


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

she just got it finished up.. an here is a pic of her other build she took first place with...70 monte proshop kit


----------



## Trendsetta 68

EVIL C said:


> Wet sanding the caprices again ): (


Those look promising bro ! Wet sanding is fun ain't it ! 



93FULLSIZE said:


> LOL I HEAR YA HOMIE!! WILL YA BE IN TOLEDO THIS YEAR??


I'm hoping to be there. As long as my $ is kool , I should be there.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

here we go again...:uh:..lol....lexi is building the pro street nova should be done tonight.:yes:.these kids are gonna run me out of kits..lol.....its all good.:yes: shit they have built more then me then i built in 5 months...lol....:rofl:


----------



## OFDatTX

ure girls are doing a wonderful job J, its good to see kids building models, they have a great teacher they going to be on top in no time. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## richphotos

Damn J, they are building better models than you! LOL
Their cars are really lookin great, real good to see kids taking up this hobby, especially girls, not very often you see that, tell them to keep up the awesome work.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Your girls builds are looking great J!! Tell em keep up the good work!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

OFDatTX said:


> ure girls are doing a wonderful job J, its good to see kids building models, they have a great teacher they going to be on top in no time. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


X2!:thumbsup:


----------



## richphotos




----------



## rollin yota28

Hey rich, that truck is coming along great! Are you gettin the obnoxious humidity over there yet? I used to live in Rochester, and I remember paint taking a LONG time to dry.......


----------



## richphotos

rollin yota28 said:


> Hey rich, that truck is coming along great! Are you gettin the obnoxious humidity over there yet? I used to live in Rochester, and I remember paint taking a LONG time to dry.......


man. last week we set records for dewpoints and heat index, MPLS set a record dewpoint of 83-84 degrees, and the heat index was like 122, it was terrible, i did not paint a thing, I am a storm chaser and my hobby is weather big time, so i plan out spray times a couple weeks in advanced LOL


----------



## aztek_warrior

richphotos said:


> man. last week we set records for dewpoints and heat index, MPLS set a record dewpoint of 83-84 degrees, and the heat index was like 122, it was terrible, i did not paint a thing, I am a storm chaser and my hobby is weather big time, so i plan out spray times a couple weeks in advanced LOL


Last week sucked for the whole state....I stayed indoor most of the time here in the SW corner...


----------



## richphotos

aztek_warrior said:


> Last week sucked for the whole state....I stayed indoor most of the time here in the SW corner...


yeah man. it was terrible!


----------



## rollin yota28

Yeah, you almost gotta plan out every build way in advance, man I dont miss that here in cali......


----------



## [email protected]

wud up fam?? hows shit goin up in hurr?


----------



## dade county

sup fellas


----------



## regalistic

[email protected] said:


> wud up fam?? hows shit goin up in hurr?


 goin slow i believe....lol. just finished the 29 . get some pics up later today!


----------



## josh 78

regalistic said:


> goin slow i believe....lol. just finished the 29 . get some pics up later today!


Crasy.......:biggrin: wish i have the time...............


----------



## chevyguy97

just droped by to say hi. keep up the great work guys.


----------



## regalistic

MORE FINISHED PICS OVER IN MY THREAD...


----------



## TINGOS

KEEP REPPIN FELLAS,WE ALL ONE IN HERE.


----------



## richphotos

Looks good regalistic

Whats up Dynasty Fam! The truck should have clear on it by the end of next week, I am out of town until sunday, Yall have a good weekend.


----------



## dig_derange

regalistic said:


> MORE FINISHED PICS OVER IN MY THREAD...


that's SICK!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

regalistic said:


> MORE FINISHED PICS OVER IN MY THREAD...


Great build bro. The way you did the wheels are kool.


----------



## hocknberry

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Great build bro. The way you did the wheels are kool.


x2!! did you use the bullet KO's from the wires?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

SOME BUILDS MY KIDS DID..

HERE LEXI'S SHE IS 11. 
PRO SHOP 67 IMPALA, 

















PRO SHOP 66 NOVA 

























AN POLOR LIGHTS 65 CORNET..



































AN HERES ERINS BUILDS SHE IS 13

PROSHOP MONTE CARLO


















AN PROSHOP 41 FORD WOODY


----------



## dig_derange

those are too clean.. I'm thinking you did those for them Jeral. j/k man. that's frikkin awesome.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

dig_derange said:


> those are too clean.. I'm thinking you did those for them Jeral. j/k man. that's frikkin awesome.


lol.. they allready come pre painted but yes i was on stand by for help....:thumbsup: but they learn very fast...really about the only thing i did was put in the glass..the rest if they wasnt sure i show'd them first an let them do the rest. check em out on facebook....they used some of your decals...:h5:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Looking good Jeral! Bettin em interested in it early, wish my niece/nephew could put the game down lone enuf..lol.

Just a heads up with y'all with humidity problems and spraying..its like wicked as hell down here in GA, friends told me to get a dehydrator and use it for a couple hours. Jeff was getting texts like crazy askin why this folk art clear don't dry. I just sprayed out a red metalflake/metalcast/folkart clear on a Taurus, put it in the dehydration device for 2 hours, let it sit for a day and it was dry as it could be.


----------



## COAST2COAST

x-2 on the humidity here in NC...cant even spray anything at night anymore!!:thumbsdown:its 945 @nite here and like 95 outside!!


----------



## regalistic

hey J if still have any of those whitewalls i sent ya... they fit the revell wires and tires on your daughters purple MC ! .... tell the little ladies Nice work!1


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

\


regalistic said:


> hey J if still have any of those whitewalls i sent ya... they fit the revell wires and tires on your daughters purple MC ! .... tell the little ladies Nice work!1


:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Earned some hardware today for the Fam fellas......... 1, 2, and 3 in Lowriders and a 2nd in Factory stock.

But to be honest I hate sweeps at model contest. If there is more than one person entering in the category, then the other guy deserves a trophy as well.

Plus got to scare Rick into giving me some Scaledream goodies ! ( fear the beard! )


----------



## Tonioseven

Good job on the hardware!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Earned some hardware today for the Fam fellas......... 1, 2, and 3 in Lowriders and a 2nd in Factory stock.
> 
> But to be honest I hate sweeps at model contest. If there is more than one person entering in the category, then the other guy deserves a trophy as well.
> 
> Plus got to scare Rick into giving me some Scaledream goodies ! ( fear the beard! )



congrats bro!!! fear the beard!!!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

93FULLSIZE said:


> congrats bro!!! fear the beard!!!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


LMAO!!!! FEAR THE BEARD...LOL.... AN YES CONGRATS HOMIE....:h5:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Tonioseven said:


> Good job on the hardware!!





93FULLSIZE said:


> congrats bro!!! fear the beard!!!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:





716 LAYIN LOW said:


> LMAO!!!! FEAR THE BEARD...LOL.... AN YES CONGRATS HOMIE....:h5:


LMBO ............. Rick got me again with the BEARD ! Thanx fellas !


----------



## chevyguy97

CONGRATS ON THE WIN HOMIE.----


----------



## chevyguy97

my daughter desided to start working on her model, it's a 32 ford pickup, she bought it at the last model car show we went to, we are going to another show oct 1st so she's has a couple of models to build. and i need to finish a couple of mine for that show too.lol


----------



## [email protected]

Congrats tone! I woulda hated to be the other guys that set there rides down next to yours lol......... I woulda packed up an went home at that point lol.

But Congrats brother......... and do I see a grand prix coming in the future?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

chevyguy97 said:


> CONGRATS ON THE WIN HOMIE.----


Thanx bro !


chevyguy97 said:


> my daughter desided to start working on her model, it's a 32 ford pickup, she bought it at the last model car show we went to, we are going to another show oct 1st so she's has a couple of models to build. and i need to finish a couple of mine for that show too.lol
> View attachment 342545


keep us posted.



[email protected] said:


> Congrats tone! I woulda hated to be the other guys that set there rides down next to yours lol......... I woulda packed up an went home at that point lol.
> 
> But Congrats brother......... and do I see a grand prix coming in the future?


Thanx homie ! The Grand Prix will become a *Grand Camino *.


----------



## hocknberry

congrats on the wins trend....snap a pic of the wnning cars for us?!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx Hock ......... the winning cars were the '63, the '61, and a new caddy called "Doll House". Pics later. My Brown '70 Torino GT took 2nd in factory Stock.


Coming soon to the Dynasty Fam ............. the re-birth of " The Morning After " '73 Caprice .............


----------



## COAST2COAST

love the pinstriping!!:thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic

what up fam!!!!!!!!!! heres what i got going on the bench this week...


----------



## rollin yota28

those rims are real nice with the paintjob, looks good


----------



## regalistic

thanks yota.... i made the wheels out of some old sumpremes i had. i cut the centers out and used the outer rim from the caddie lowrider kit with the tires. and used my own whitewalls.... as for the color ...thats just a base coat for some candy


----------



## Trendsetta 68

COAST2COAST said:


> love the pinstriping!!:thumbsup:


Thanx bro !



regalistic said:


> what up fam!!!!!!!!!! heres what i got going on the bench this week...


That's a great idea of doing' a LS type of El Camino, keep us posted.


----------



## josh 78

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Earned some hardware today for the Fam fellas......... 1, 2, and 3 in Lowriders and a 2nd in Factory stock.
> 
> But to be honest I hate sweeps at model contest. If there is more than one person entering in the category, then the other guy deserves a trophy as well.
> 
> Plus got to scare Rick into giving me some Scaledream goodies ! ( fear the beard! )


congrats bro:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

regalistic said:


> what up fam!!!!!!!!!! heres what i got going on the bench this week...


is this a reworked SS nose? i had started on one and messed with it for awhile, then jev dropped his nose for sale, so i have up and grabbed his!!


----------



## regalistic

hocknberry said:


> is this a reworked SS nose? i had started on one and messed with it for awhile, then jev dropped his nose for sale, so i have up and grabbed his!!


 no... its a resin one...... it was pretty rough, but i made it work. the dog house is from a monte though


----------



## dr[email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## COAST2COAST

^^^^^^nice......who built that ?!!^^^^^


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

COAST2COAST said:


> ^^^^^^nice......who built that ?!!^^^^^



lol i dont know, some trol left that shit on my bench lastnight lol


----------



## richphotos

that vette is clean homie!


----------



## [email protected]

thanks bro!


----------



## hocknberry

[email protected] said:


> lol i dont know, some trol left that shit on my bench lastnight lol


well lucky for you that troll left you a built ride so it looks like you've been building in the dark!!


----------



## [email protected]

hocknberry said:


> well lucky for you that troll left you a built ride so it looks like you've been building in the dark!!



lol, you dont wanna know how long this bitch took to build man!


----------



## rollin yota28

[email protected] said:


> lol, you dont wanna know how long this bitch took to build man!


i say it was worth it, cause that thing is too sweet!


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin: thanks fellas! means alot!


----------



## kustombuilder

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 344073


nice


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thanx Hock ......... the winning cars were the '63, the '61, and a new caddy called "Doll House". Pics later. My Brown '70 Torino GT took 2nd in factory Stock.
> 
> 
> Coming soon to the Dynasty Fam ............. the re-birth of " The Morning After " '73 Caprice .............



WTF...THATS SICK!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 344075


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

regalistic said:


> what up fam!!!!!!!!!! heres what i got going on the bench this week...


THIS IS COOL AS HELL NICE JOB SO FAR.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 344073


SWEET!!! KEEP ON BUILDING MAN.....YOUR GIVEN ME SOME MOTIVATION... GREAT WORK MAN...


----------



## richphotos

frame for the truck almost done dynasty fam uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 344079


That's a REAL clean build bro ! Love that color on it too !



716 LAYIN LOW said:


> WTF...THATS SICK!!!


Thanx Fam !


----------



## DJ-ROY

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thanx Hock ......... the winning cars were the '63, the '61, and a new caddy called "Doll House". Pics later. My Brown '70 Torino GT took 2nd in factory Stock.
> 
> 
> Coming soon to the Dynasty Fam ............. the re-birth of " The Morning After " '73 Caprice .............


HOLLY PATTERNS.....:wow:
:nicoderm:


----------



## chevyguy97

it's good to see our prez complete somthing. lol, vette looks bad ass bro.


----------



## hocknberry

yet another project! 
































still need to add more to the sides of the body.....open to suggestions?!


----------



## COAST2COAST

paint is sick homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc

[email protected] said:


> lol, you dont wanna know how long this bitch took to build man!


i dont see any canadian cars behind that thing!!! and i havent got a PM with your info yet either!!!


----------



## hocknberry

COAST2COAST said:


> paint is sick homie :thumbsup:


thanks big dog. but its just a base in progress so far.....planning on HOK oriental blue over it all when its ready!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

GREAT TIME YESTERDAY AT THE MODEL SHOW....REGALISTIC AND HIS 2 SONS, CHRISMINEER AND HIS DAUGHTER, MODELSBYRONI AND HIS BUDDYS, AND PHATRAS WERE ALL THERE AND IT WAS A BLAST!!! 

HERES WHAT I CAME HOME WITH FAM!!:biggrin:


























AND EVERYONE CAME HOME WITH A LIL HARDWARE AS WELL!!! CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS !!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

hocknberry said:


> yet another project!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still need to add more to the sides of the body.....open to suggestions?!


 this came out clean homie great job!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

93FULLSIZE said:


> GREAT TIME YESTERDAY AT THE MODEL SHOW....REGALISTIC AND HIS 2 SONS, CHRISMINEER AND HIS DAUGHTER, MODELSBYRONI AND HIS BUDDYS, AND PHATRAS WERE ALL THERE AND IT WAS A BLAST!!!
> 
> HERES WHAT I CAME HOME WITH FAM!!:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND EVERYONE CAME HOME WITH A LIL HARDWARE AS WELL!!! CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS !!!!!:thumbsup:


Congrats bro ! I'm glad you guys had a blast, that's what it's all about !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

93FULLSIZE said:


> GREAT TIME YESTERDAY AT THE MODEL SHOW....REGALISTIC AND HIS 2 SONS, CHRISMINEER AND HIS DAUGHTER, MODELSBYRONI AND HIS BUDDYS, AND PHATRAS WERE ALL THERE AND IT WAS A BLAST!!!
> 
> HERES WHAT I CAME HOME WITH FAM!!:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND EVERYONE CAME HOME WITH A LIL HARDWARE AS WELL!!! CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS !!!!!:thumbsup:


GREAT JOB FAM...WHEN IS TELEDO?? I WANNA HIT THIS LIMA NEXT YEAR ..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Toledo is October 8th and 9th........ Then The 17th annual Circle City Modelers contest is October the 29th at the Knights of Columbus is Indy !

Yawl need to get to one of these shows, they're fun !


----------



## Jantrix

Okay quick quiz. What do a pair of Dollar Store silky panties, gold thread, Revell 49 Merc, a sheet of balsa, a sheet of thin brass, some cheap Michaels jewelry, and some skulls all have in common?








To help you out the name of my next theme build - the Jolly Roger! I've been planning this for a long time, and it is heavily inspired by Doc Cranky's work and Hollywood Jim's Bad Penny. Finally the last pieces I need, a barrel and a scale skeleton are on their way to me this week. The kit will feature a highly detailed interior which is why I removed the top. I'll add wood supports and fabricate a removable canvas-esque soft top.The trunk will be hinged and I'll fabricate a treasure chest to be featured there. Engine, chassis, suspension, wheels etc. will be box stock. The paint will be flat black, but I have much more planned for it that I'll keep under wraps for now. I'm not going to do anything silly like sails and what not. Lots to do, it's gonna be fun.


----------



## rollin yota28

Jantrix said:


> Okay quick quiz. What do a pair of Dollar Store silky panties, gold thread, Revell 49 Merc, a sheet of balsa, a sheet of thin brass, some cheap Michaels jewelry, and some skulls all have in common?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To help you out the name of my next theme build - the Jolly Roger! I've been planning this for a long time, and it is heavily inspired by Doc Cranky's work and Ken Hamilton's Bad Penny. Finally the last pieces I need, a barrel and a scale skeleton are on their way to me this week. The kit will feature a highly detailed interior which is why I removed the top. I'll add wood supports and fabricate a removable canvas-esque soft top.The trunk will be hinged and I'll fabricate a treasure chest to be featured there. Engine, chassis, suspension, wheels etc. will be box stock. The paint will be flat black, but I have much more planned for it that I'll keep under wraps for now. I'm not going to do anything silly like sails and what not. Lots to do, it's gonna be fun.


 Do it up mate, that sounds like a crazy idea! Can't wait to see


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Congrats bro ! I'm glad you guys had a blast, that's what it's all about !





716 LAYIN LOW said:


> GREAT JOB FAM...WHEN IS TELEDO?? I WANNA HIT THIS LIMA NEXT YEAR ..


thanks fam


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Toledo is October 8th and 9th........ Then The 17th annual Circle City Modelers contest is October the 29th at the Knights of Columbus is Indy !
> 
> Yawl need to get to one of these shows, they're fun !


im gonna try like hell to make one of them....:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> im gonna try like hell to make one of them....:thumbsup:


:thumbsup: Kool, heck just make both of them !!!!!!


----------



## richphotos

If i work my time right tomorrow, The s-dime will be finished tomorrow. body is mounted to the frame, all that is needed now is the bed of the truck and its details (just the air tank, and air hoses) but i have to finish the air tank first)


----------



## jt2020

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> im gonna try like hell to make one of them....:thumbsup:


 Trends I will see you at the knights show. Is there any others that are coming up?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

jt2020 said:


> Trends I will see you at the knights show. Is there any others that are coming up?


Kool Fam! The only other local show is on Oct. 1st in Columbus, IN. It's a pretty good show too, I'm thinking about going, but I have to make sure that my money is right . :thumbsup:


----------



## jt2020

I have been to that show a few times never had much luck with it though. Maybe I will try again.


----------



## chevyguy97

CONGRATS TO THE WINNERS, and everyone's builds are looking good, keep up the great work. not really working on much at this time, i do find alittle time for the nissan, but mostly ive been working on my 1:1 64 impala, there is a car show coming up soon and i really want to take it, but i gota get some stuff done onit first.


----------



## richphotos

Well guys, here is the s10 finished, hope yall like it as much as I do


----------



## regalistic

Dime looks great bro!!!!:thumbsup:


i got my ls elco all foiled up last night.... now on to the bed:dunno:


----------



## richphotos

that is bad ass..


----------



## rollin yota28

Dude that s10 is sweet, too bad you're not doing any more models for the build off, you do nice work.......


----------



## Damaged

richphotos said:


> Well guys, here is the s10 finished, hope yall like it as much as I do


Excellent work Rich,turned out awesome.
Nice colour and like all the detail work you put into this build.
:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

great work fellas:thumbsup:s-10 is real clean!!


----------



## hocknberry

nice finish rich!! that is just plain sickness right there!!


----------



## [email protected]

this is for vance!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Builds are lookin' good fellas ! Rich that dime is straight SICK !




Here's a Off Topic subject I just finished painting and clearing at the shop this week. It's HOK Kandy Apple Red over HOK Orion Silver.
I added Galaxy Grey ghost stripes to the silver base before I hit it with the Kandy red.


----------



## richphotos

damn that is sick, Killer color

Just ordered my next project dynasty fam, AMT c1500 454 ss


----------



## Jantrix

Okay some work done as I found some time between work and sleep. I did a trial attempt with an old bench seat and it worked great. Elmers craft spray adhesive and the pantie material. When the adhesive was dry. I put a straight edge on the back and made my cut. It looks perfect, no fraying or pulling. So I have taped off the areas that are tuck and roll on the door panels. This area will be distressed a bit and then painted to resemble wood. I'd have painted those first but acrylic craft paint hates masking tape. The edges where the wood meets the red fabric will get the gold piping. I'll cut the excess red fabric away tomorrow and see how she looks.
I also got the two last pieces for this one. The skelly (whom will be refered to as Cap'n Bones from here on) and the rum barrel. I'm a little disappointed with the way Cap'n Bones was molded. The hand is molded to the head and the legs are joined where they cross. Gonna be tricky separating these so that he's posable. Having a fun time with this.


----------



## caprice on dz

We finally had a cold front move into maryland this week and this morning was perfect for laying clear. I got the foiling all done yesterday.


----------



## COAST2COAST

Jantrix said:


>


sweet how-to, work looks great so far:thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

[email protected] said:


> this is for vance!


:roflmao: Still think they need a drooling Icon on this site.... Shit's bad Jeffe! Real BAD!!


----------



## richphotos

Scur-rape-init said:


> :roflmao: Still think they need a drooling Icon on this site.... Shit's bad Jeffe! Real BAD!!


hell yeah they do! i would use it all the time! Jeff, that is sick!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

richphotos said:


> Well guys, here is the s10 finished, hope yall like it as much as I do


 Very nice and clean.


----------



## chevyguy97

Rich that S-10 is awesome, how did you get that flocking so smooth, and what did you use for airline fitting, just love all the detail, that just one bad asssssss S-10 great job homie.

them bike parts look very nice trendsetta.

jantix that interior is lookin good, i like them door panels.

that trike looks sick jeff.

color looks good on that car caprice on dz.

and this is what i have been working on it's a 68 charger, going to be two toning it purple and silver.


















here is the 426 Hemi that came with it, i desided to put it on the engine stand, and im putting the 440 in the car.









im using the wheels from the 67 chevelle kit, already got the silver laid onit, going to let it dry for a couple of day, then add the purple.


----------



## richphotos

that is going to be a sick charger man! 

as for the flocking, I have this little hand sifter i found at the grocery store for like 3 bucks, just lay down paint that is close to the color of the flocking kind of thick, then sift the flock over the paint. press it down, wait like 5 minutes and lightly tap off the extra, then wait about a hour and then blow off the rest (i just use my airbrush to blow off the extra)
the air line on the truck is just some wire i found in a old computer cable, and the fittings are basically what they sell at scale hardware, found them at my local hobby shop, i think it was 8 or 10 of them for 3 bucks


----------



## richphotos

I will do a flocking tutorial when I get my next project in the mail.


----------



## chevyguy97

cool rich, that's for the tip, im going to go get me a sifter. lol---just gota say your interior is one of the cleanest i have ever seen.
here is a little teaser pic, still gota add the purple to the body, but i have got an idea of how to two tone it, it's not going to be that hard i don't think.


----------



## richphotos

Thanks a lot for the compliments! that car is going to be so bad ass when finished! 
what color purple is that?


----------



## caprice on dz

Finished up the engine a little bit ago


----------



## caprice on dz

Finished the interior up, steering wheel is currently drying, decided to test fit some heater hoses, first time doing this on a model.


----------



## chevyguy97

that car is clean caprice.
The purple im using is Plum Crazy. lol


----------



## chevyguy97

well i got the purple onit this morning, glad my two tone idea worked.

















and im thinking a black pin stripe just not sure yet.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

chevyguy97 said:


> well i got the purple onit this morning, glad my two tone idea worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and im thinking a black pin stripe just not sure yet.


 Looks good , a black pin stripe will blend in with dark color how about a light blue should stand out. Just my opinion.


----------



## chevyguy97

well i was thinking an orange or a green, like i said im not sure yet. just have to play with it once it drys. lol


----------



## just_a-doodz

richphotos said:


> Well guys, here is the s10 finished, hope yall like it as much as I do



That is a sick build.Nice and Cleeeean.



chevyguy97 said:


> well i was thinking an orange or a green, like i said im not sure yet. just have to play with it once it drys. lol


Orange or green only if it is featured on the car somewhere else.

Black or a dark purple to keep it subtle.


Just glad to see Dynasty doing their thing.ALL you guys are doing good work.


----------



## chevyguy97

just got done putting 3 coats of clear onit, man does this paint bling out in the sun.


----------



## hocknberry

chevyguy97 said:


> well i was thinking an orange or a green, like i said im not sure yet. just have to play with it once it drys. lol


im feelin yah (no ****) on the orange or green matt!! BUT!! thats the mini trucker in us!! LOL!! it wouldnt fit the charger! i agree with the black or light purple! you using gel pens or paint for the stripe!?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

bUILDS ARE LOOKIN REAL GOOD FELLAS........... ORANGE PINSTRIPE ...... JM .02


hEY rEGALISTIC , HERE'S ONE FOR YA ..............


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Got My Homies Helmet Painted this weekend ...............



























Next , I'ma paint my hardhat for work .........


----------



## SidewayzS15

Havn't been on here in a hot minute, heres a sneak peak at my current build, should be done within the next couple days will post more pics. Glad to see this club is still up and running strong, builds look great guys!!

Im looking for a del sol and an eg hatch model if anyone has any leads on finding either one. Also looking for headlight lenses for an RSX for another custom build I'm working on it, hopefully someones got a set laying around lol


----------



## regalistic

Trendsetta 68 said:


> bUILDS ARE LOOKIN REAL GOOD FELLAS........... ORANGE PINSTRIPE ...... JM .02hEY rEGALISTIC , HERE'S ONE FOR YA ..............


 hellz yeah.. thanks Fam!!!


----------



## rollin yota28

SidewayzS15 said:


> Havn't been on here in a hot minute, heres a sneak peak at my current build, should be done within the next couple days will post more pics. Glad to see this club is still up and running strong, builds look great guys!!Im looking for a del sol and an eg hatch model if anyone has any leads on finding either one. Also looking for headlight lenses for an RSX for another custom build I'm working on it, hopefully someones got a set laying around lol


 Trucks lookin good mate! You seem like an import man, show us some works!


----------



## chilly willie

chevyguy97 said:


> just got done putting 3 coats of clear onit, man does this paint bling out in the sun.


Freakin sweet bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## SidewayzS15

rollin yota28 said:


> Trucks lookin good mate! You seem like an import man, show us some works!


I'm a "mini trucker on a vacation" so to speak hahaha Im trying to find the eg and del sol so I can make a replica of mine (del sol with eg front). If you go through the first couple pages of this thread I posted up some of my builds from when I was building on the regular. Made that blue silverado with the caddy clip, green deville, orange eg coupe, focus, etc.


----------



## rollin yota28

SidewayzS15 said:


> I'm a "mini trucker on a vacation" so to speak hahaha Im trying to find the eg and del sol so I can make a replica of mine (del sol with eg front). If you go through the first couple pages of this thread I posted up some of my builds from when I was building on the regular. Made that blue silverado with the caddy clip, green deville, orange eg coupe, focus, etc.


 Yeah I'll have to do that then, I always like them mini trucks!


----------



## SidewayzS15

Heres a few OG pics ust for quick reference














































This was a replica of my focus when I had it
































































tahoe that never got done lol










Full custom S13 Made font and rear bumpers from scratch


----------



## rollin yota28

Yeah I've seen that Chevy escalade before-its killer! You have some really sweet pieces, good job on the replica, my faV is that Nissan though, very nice work indeed. And if that tahoe Is in the way or collecting too much dust, I can pm you address, send it on over .....


----------



## SidewayzS15

Thanks man. The tahoe is all painted just needs to be assembled but I lost the headlight lenses for it. Also lacking a ton of detail, pretty much box stock with the front clip swap. I want to give it a mild lift and have it tow something one day lol


----------



## chevyguy97

FINISHED---------------more pic's in my room.


----------



## rollin yota28

chevyguy97 said:


> FINISHED---------------more pic's in my room.


came out lookin good with that green stripe


----------



## caprice on dz

Just finished waxing this one, a friend gave me this professional grade wax, kinda hard to get a good pic indoors, the clear only required mild wet sanding and this is just one 10 minute waxing.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

don't you love it when they get wet !:biggrin: 



I'm talkin about paint jobs for those with dirty minds ! ..........uffin:


----------



## caprice on dz

only problem is the paint color, its really hard to show the gloss


----------



## Trendsetta 68

caprice on dz said:


> only problem is the paint color, its really hard to show the gloss


I see the reflections bro, REAL nice gloss !


----------



## owenart714

Fellow team member's! New Products just in! Adex Style dumps for your low lows, As Seen on the last laugh 67! Go get it!

http://modelscientists.bigcartel.com/


----------



## Jantrix

After some serious grokking on the subject of the soft top for this build here is what I have come up with. I really want this to resemble sail canvas.

1. Repaired the corners of the piece that was cut from the roof. I drilled the corners to start the cut and shape the corners. Then I added some half round stock and sanded it down a bit. With the expected gap, it still fits pretty good.



















2. I stretched a piece of lint free cloth across the surface and taped to the back side and taped it into place on the model body. These lint free cloths I have gotten many private messages about (I used one to make the mexican blanket in my shop truck build). They are a thin cloth wipe often found in machine shops and labratories. They only come in bags of 100 and are VERY expensive. I wish I had more. What I have is left over from a previous employer.

3. I mixed a white glue/water mixture and applied it liberally over the cloth. If all goes well when dry it should hold it's shape pretty well. Note to self: in the future use a new (read: clean) brush for this application. I was so into what I was doing that I failed to notice the little slivers of brown acrylic paint that we being left by the brush. I'll likely use the removed portion of the top to make a frame to go beneath it. Seems simplest to me and I won't have to bend something to match the arc of the roof.



















More soon.


----------



## Jantrix

Chevy, I love the 68, very nice work.

Phil, what can I say, that looks tremendous.

Sidewayz, I really like the scratchin you did on the S13. The bumpers/fascias look very authentic.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Jantrix said:


> After some serious grokking on the subject of the soft top for this build here is what I have come up with. I really want this to resemble sail canvas.
> 
> 1. Repaired the corners of the piece that was cut from the roof. I drilled the corners to start the cut and shape the corners. Then I added some half round stock and sanded it down a bit. With the expected gap, it still fits pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. I stretched a piece of lint free cloth across the surface and taped to the back side and taped it into place on the model body. These lint free cloths I have gotten many private messages about (I used one to make the mexican blanket in my shop truck build). They are a thin cloth wipe often found in machine shops and labratories. They only come in bags of 100 and are VERY expensive. I wish I had more. What I have is left over from a previous employer.
> 
> 3. I mixed a white glue/water mixture and applied it liberally over the cloth. If all goes well when dry it should hold it's shape pretty well. Note to self: in the future use a new (read: clean) brush for this application. I was so into what I was doing that I failed to notice the little slivers of brown acrylic paint that we being left by the brush. I'll likely use the removed portion of the top to make a frame to go beneath it. Seems simplest to me and I won't have to bend something to match the arc of the roof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More soon.


Thats way to kool !


----------



## [email protected]

SidewayzS15 said:


> Havn't been on here in a hot minute, heres a sneak peak at my current build, should be done within the next couple days will post more pics. Glad to see this club is still up and running strong, builds look great guys!!
> 
> Im looking for a del sol and an eg hatch model if anyone has any leads on finding either one. Also looking for headlight lenses for an RSX for another custom build I'm working on it, hopefully someones got a set laying around lol



welcome back home boy! you been gone so long i was gettin ready to send flower arangements lol

good to have you back bro! and color on the whip looks good!


----------



## [email protected]

Jantrix said:


> After some serious grokking on the subject of the soft top for this build here is what I have come up with. I really want this to resemble sail canvas.
> 
> 1. Repaired the corners of the piece that was cut from the roof. I drilled the corners to start the cut and shape the corners. Then I added some half round stock and sanded it down a bit. With the expected gap, it still fits pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. I stretched a piece of lint free cloth across the surface and taped to the back side and taped it into place on the model body. These lint free cloths I have gotten many private messages about (I used one to make the mexican blanket in my shop truck build). They are a thin cloth wipe often found in machine shops and labratories. They only come in bags of 100 and are VERY expensive. I wish I had more. What I have is left over from a previous employer.
> 
> 3. I mixed a white glue/water mixture and applied it liberally over the cloth. If all goes well when dry it should hold it's shape pretty well. Note to self: in the future use a new (read: clean) brush for this application. I was so into what I was doing that I failed to notice the little slivers of brown acrylic paint that we being left by the brush. I'll likely use the removed portion of the top to make a frame to go beneath it. Seems simplest to me and I won't have to bend something to match the arc of the roof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More soon.



looks good, good ideah, but what about useing some thin white medical tape like mini was using for his soft tops? its a hell of a lot cheaper lol


----------



## richphotos

and onto the next one, AMT 454 ss, gonna be all engine, with phat daddies 23's. hood still needs some shaping, but its about there


----------



## dariusmather

richphotos said:


> and onto the next one, AMT 454 ss, gonna be all engine, with phat daddies 23's. hood still needs some shaping, but its about there


 I'm on the edge of my seat waiting for this one! Haha let's see what ya got rich that dime came out killer inspired me to get working on my stuff again lol keep it up!


----------



## chevyguy97

roof looks bad ass jantrix. can't wait to see it finished.
i like that hood ya built rich, it looks really good on that truck.
SidewaysS15 all your builds look bad ass. that blue escalade chevy is bad ass. very clean. and good job on making a model look just like your 1:1, im working on an old body S-10 model tring my damnest to make it look just like my 1:1. you done a great job on yours. killer builds all of them

KEEPING UP IN THE BIG D.


----------



## caprice on dz

Jantrix said:


> Chevy, I love the 68, very nice work.
> 
> Phil, what can I say, that looks tremendous.
> 
> Sidewayz, I really like the scratchin you did on the S13. The bumpers/fascias look very authentic.


thanks man, really digging where you goingwith this one


----------



## caprice on dz

Nearing the end of the road on this one, got the engine compartment all wired up tonight. All that's left is to install glass, paint headliner and final touches. I still need to find the header piece for between the bumper/grill, its here somewhere.


----------



## richphotos

laid some primer on the hood to check for low spots


----------



## rollin yota28

richphotos said:


> laid some primer on the hood to check for low spots


thats lookin pretty good man


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Lookin good fellas ! 

Real clean work on that engine bay bro !


----------



## [email protected]

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Lookin good fellas !
> 
> Real clean work on that engine bay bro !



x-2! looks real good fellas


----------



## Jantrix

I took at trip to Michaels today and wandered around looking at everything. I found a superthin braided gold ribbon that I think worked out tons better than the thread I was using as piping. I also picked up some gold beading pins that will be the gear shift lever and directional lever in the steering column, some clear and red rhinestones (ahhesive backed) that will be my headlight and taillight lenses.

Here's the doorpanel with the new piping and the door handle/window crank just made from twisted copper wire and a brass pin head.


----------



## rollin yota28

Jantrix said:


> I took at trip to Michaels today and wandered around looking at everything. I found a superthin braided gold ribbon that I think worked out tons better than the thread I was using as piping. I also picked up some gold beading pins that will be the gear shift lever and directional lever in the steering column, some clear and red rhinestones (ahhesive backed) that will be my headlight and taillight lenses.
> 
> Here's the doorpanel with the new piping and the door handle/window crank just made from twisted copper wire and a brass pin head.


hey bro, try again on the pic, its saying it was moved or deleted


----------



## Jantrix

rollin yota28 said:


> hey bro, try again on the pic, its saying it was moved or deleted


Fixed and put in a better pic.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Jantrix said:


> I took at trip to Michaels today and wandered around looking at everything. I found a superthin braided gold ribbon that I think worked out tons better than the thread I was using as piping. I also picked up some gold beading pins that will be the gear shift lever and directional lever in the steering column, some clear and red rhinestones (ahhesive backed) that will be my headlight and taillight lenses.
> 
> Here's the doorpanel with the new piping and the door handle/window crank just made from twisted copper wire and a brass pin head.


nice !


----------



## chevyguy97

them some clean ass door panels. i likes.


----------



## ejm2002

looks good


----------



## sinicle

NICE Jantrix! those window cranks are sick!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

Jantrix said:


> I took at trip to Michaels today and wandered around looking at everything. I found a superthin braided gold ribbon that I think worked out tons better than the thread I was using as piping. I also picked up some gold beading pins that will be the gear shift lever and directional lever in the steering column, some clear and red rhinestones (ahhesive backed) that will be my headlight and taillight lenses.
> 
> Here's the doorpanel with the new piping and the door handle/window crank just made from twisted copper wire and a brass pin head.


nice job on the guts rob!! ive seen that ribbon stuff you used before at hobby lobby and had the idea to use it but never did! its a nice touch for piping? does it come in colors too? hobby lobby only has gold and silver, which the silver is good for braided hose! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jantrix

hocknberry said:


> nice job on the guts rob!! ive seen that ribbon stuff you used before at hobby lobby and had the idea to use it but never did! its a nice touch for piping? does it come in colors too? hobby lobby only has gold and silver, which the silver is good for braided hose! :thumbsup:


The roll I bought has gold, silver and metallic red (looks like anodized finish). I suppose it would look decent as braided line, but maybe a little too bling. I'll hit it with a little dullcoat if I try it and see what it looks like.


----------



## DJ-ROY

Everybody Looking Good inhere uffin:


----------



## caprice on dz

Rack up another one for the big D. All I have to do is black wash the grill and print out these plates.


----------



## COAST2COAST

lloks good brotha:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

caprice on dz said:


> Rack up another one for the big D. All I have to do is black wash the grill and print out these plates.


nice,very clean


----------



## SidewayzS15

[email protected] said:


> welcome back home boy! you been gone so long i was gettin ready to send flower arangements lol
> 
> good to have you back bro! and color on the whip looks good!


lmaoo glad to see your still on here too!

Chevy guy - Got pics of your 1:1 S10? Im waiting to finish mine still before I make a replica of it lol

Caprice on Dz - That impala is looking fresh as hell mann!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

caprice on dz said:


> Rack up another one for the big D. All I have to do is black wash the grill and print out these plates.




CLEANuffin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

clean ride looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

Nothing like a little early am painirdting. I dug out my 58 tbird, 
I had silver based it to attempt to copy the watson bird but I'm 
just not that good with tape yet. I did do a minor panel job with 
some blue metalspeks, when I off work tonight I'll pull the tape a
nd post some pics.


----------



## candilove

caprice on dz said:


> Rack up another one for the big D. All I have to do is black wash the grill and print out these plates.


clean 62


----------



## [email protected]

What's cracking fellas!


----------



## hocknberry

[email protected] said:


> What's cracking fellas!


some building boss man!! the D boys have been gettin down! where yah been!?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

havent really posted much on here ....but ive been doing alil building....when i get something worth posting i will...should have some good picks by monday!!:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

hocknberry said:


> some building boss man!! the D boys have been gettin down! where yah been!?


 Same, building when I can, working on a 57gasser right now!


----------



## chevyguy97

been working on my impala, i got the 20's onit and washed it today.


----------



## hocknberry

chevyguy97 said:


> been working on my impala, i got the 20's onit and washed it today.


hey matt....do you hear that!?.......the 64 is screaming BAG ME!!! that style of wheel dont look half bad at all! too bad they weren't 22's huh?! still looks good, just sittin a lil too high right now!! LOL


----------



## SidewayzS15

Boss 335s? Been wanting these for my S10 for a minute now, they look good on the imp, but definitely needs to be bagged. Looks sick though man loving the paint!


----------



## chevyguy97

i do have a bag kit for it, and a new motor and trans, i bought a 327 with a 350 turbo trans, all of this is going onit this winter, yes these are the boss 335's i really bought them for my S-10 about 2 years ago, but never put them on so i deside to put them on the impala and yes i wish they were 22's now. lol


----------



## chevyguy97

well this is what it could look like after i bag it. and for fun i made it into a 2-door, just having some fun with paint shop, i always wanted a 2-door 64 impala, but i found this 4-door at a really great price so im pretty happy with it.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

got the motor done for my 79 monte (year you was born)








































just noticed i lost one of the t-handle's ont he valve cover...ill get onther one on there..lol..


----------



## COAST2COAST

nice motor,way detailed!!:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

That motor is sick J, 

Do you use detail master braided line? Or pro tech line?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

dont know who makes it jeff...i got a bunch of it of ebay.


----------



## chevyguy97

damn there is some nice detail on that motor, great job. can't wait to see it in the car.


----------



## caprice on dz

Since the 62 is done I need to start on something new. Revel 58 impala. Going 60s customs, thinking a tail dragger
with lake pipes, two tone metallic deep jewel green top with the body in metallic hampsted green. Kit wide whites with
59 Dodge Royal Lancer hub caps.


----------



## regalistic

need one more night too wrap this up... but here is where it is as of now...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

another one for the fam!!


----------



## regalistic

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> got the motor done for my 79 monte (year you was born)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just noticed i lost one of the t-handle's ont he valve cover...ill get onther one on there..lol..


damn J..... ya no that engine would look really good in my elco:thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

Did a little work at the local club meeting tonight. Sanded down mold lines, removed drip rails, re-scribed panel lines, fitted rims to tires and set the ride height.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Oh YEA !!!!!!! Doin' the Happy Model Builders Dance !

Just got my chrome in for the '72 & '73 Imps Plus the chrome undies, frame, and engine
for project : "U.S. Mint" '64 Impala !










It feels like an early Christmas present !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Oh YEA !!!!!!! Doin' the Happy Model Builders Dance !
> 
> Just got my chrome in for the '72 & '73 Imps Plus the chrome undies, frame, and engine
> for project : "U.S. Mint" '64 Impala !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It feels like an early Christmas present !


:cheesyO WERK SON!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Oh YEA !!!!!!! Doin' the Happy Model Builders Dance !
> 
> Just got my chrome in for the '72 & '73 Imps Plus the chrome undies, frame, and engine
> for project : "U.S. Mint" '64 Impala !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It feels like an early Christmas present !


 HELLZ YEAH!! CANT WAIT TO SEE THESE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas. If you guys get the urge to get some chrome plating done, hit up The Little Motor Kar Company. He's real kool to work with.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

HERES ANOTHER ONE I WAS WORKING ON PROLLY NOT ANY ONES STYLE BUT ITS MINE 










MORE PIXS IN MY THREAD!!!


----------



## hocknberry

i prob. wont ever build a gasser, but i do like em and that willys is IT right there!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

93FULLSIZE said:


> HERES ANOTHER ONE I WAS WORKING ON PROLLY NOT ANY ONES STYLE BUT ITS MINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE PIXS IN MY THREAD!!!


Nice, I love them old drag cars ! I use to make fictional decals for funny cars and gassers.


----------



## chevyman1962

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Oh YEA !!!!!!! Doin' the Happy Model Builders Dance !
> 
> Just got my chrome in for the '72 & '73 Imps Plus the chrome undies, frame, and engine
> for project : "U.S. Mint" '64 Impala !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It feels like an early Christmas present !


looks real good. do you have a phone # or contact info i couldent find a web page


----------



## [email protected]

Tone, how did the Chrome turn out between the parts that glued together? 

I was always under the impression that you had to seperate each part! 

And ima have to go back to little motor kar, because Chrome tech robbed me for 50 bucks, homie sent back my parts ( said they were mounted wrong) and kept my 50 bills like a Dick!


----------



## badgas

Great work from the Boyz at DYNASTY :thumbsup:.


----------



## chevyguy97

builds look'n good. im still kinda working on my nissan from time to time. and also im build some step sides for the james build. just keeping busy.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

THUOGHT I POSTED THIS SOMEWHERE.....ANYWAYS I GOT THIS FROM 408...HALF BUILT WICH WAS GOOD CAUSE I HAVE TO TAKE IT ALL APART ANYWAYS....I HAVE ALOT OF GOLD SHIT FOR IT...


----------



## 06150xlt

For anyone not on Facebook...:ninja:

[h=6]I'm workin on something a little special for the club... I need EVERYONE! to email me at least 2 but not more than 5 COMPLETED build pics. Images must be good quality and not from your work bench. Yeah yeah I'm demanding! If I don't get an email from you in a week, I'm just gonna steal some off of LiL (and I don't want to have to go over there) [email protected] THANKS FAM![/h]


----------



## Trendsetta 68

chevyman1962 said:


> looks real good. do you have a phone # or contact info i couldent find a web page


Thanx bro ......... Here you go bro ...........











[email protected] said:


> Tone, how did the Chrome turn out between the parts that glued together?
> 
> I was always under the impression that you had to seperate each part!
> 
> And ima have to go back to little motor kar, because Chrome tech robbed me for 50 bucks, homie sent back my parts ( said they were mounted wrong) and kept my 50 bills like a Dick!


Bro this was just a test to see if I could save some space on the rack and put the whole frame together:suspension,steering gear,exaust, and the complete rear end minus the housing.

The chrome is ALL over  , he did way better than my expectations.

Yeah Chrome Tech is loosing alot of customers due to stuff like that, thats some messed up actions right there homie.


----------



## [email protected]

It was, the thing is....... Is I don't have the time to sit down and make a rack, and put the parts on it either, it took me like 2 weeks to build a rack and add parts, and instead of just dipping my shit, he sends it back and said my parts were loose, and needed clean........ But never sent my money orders back......... So I say Fuck Chrome tech.............and on top of it, he said he would re rack my shit for 20bills a rack, so that woulda been 40 bills for him to do it, plus the 50 for two racks if Chrome! Fuck Chrome tech! Let that be known!


----------



## COAST2COAST

cant you cancel the money orders ?


----------



## [email protected]

I couldn't even tell you where I put the stubs from them money orders really! It's just a shame I had to take a 50 dollar hit to find out how Chrome tech was! 

Fuckit......... Ima take it as a live an learn....... I've delt with little motor kar before, and shoulda just stuck with them.......... FUCK CHROME TECH.


----------



## chevyman1962

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thanx bro ......... Here you go bro ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bro this was just a test to see if I could save some space on the rack and put the whole frame together:suspension,steering gear,exaust, and the complete rear end minus the housing.
> 
> The chrome is ALL over  , he did way better than my expectations.
> 
> Yeah Chrome Tech is loosing alot of customers due to stuff like that, thats some messed up actions right there homie.


thanks for the info bro. got to send them some stuff to get done


----------



## Jantrix

I painted the frame to resemble wood. Got the top glued on and the steering wheel is nearly done. I still have to weather the top a bit.




























Comments and criticisms and ideas are kindly welcome.


----------



## Jantrix

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> got the motor done for my 79 monte (year you was born)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just noticed i lost one of the t-handle's ont he valve cover...ill get onther one on there..lol..


MAn, color me impressed. Real nice work.


----------



## chevyguy97

that roof is bad ass, i likes, i like the steering wheels, it might be kinda hard to drive with a wheel like that, but i like it.


----------



## [email protected]

Great work all around fellas!


----------



## [email protected]

Great work all around fellas!


----------



## MKD904

[email protected] said:


> I couldn't even tell you where I put the stubs from them money orders really! It's just a shame I had to take a 50 dollar hit to find out how Chrome tech was!
> 
> Fuckit......... Ima take it as a live an learn....... I've delt with little motor kar before, and shoulda just stuck with them.......... FUCK CHROME TECH.


Weird to see you had that experience. He was great with me, turned my stuff in like 4 days. Great guy to work with, even remounted like 4-5 parts for me no charge and I couldn't be happier. The quality of chrome was excellent.

Sorry they screwed you. I'd call him and see if he'd still do some stuff for you if you send it the right way. He may.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

MKD904 said:


> Weird to see you had that experience. He was great with me, turned my stuff in like 4 days. Great guy to work with, even remounted like 4-5 parts for me no charge and I couldn't be happier. The quality of chrome was excellent.
> 
> Sorry they screwed you. I'd call him and see if he'd still do some stuff for you if you send it the right way. He may.


what are you guys useing to mount the parts?


----------



## josh 78

[email protected] said:


> Great work all around fellas!


Yes sir x-3 :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> what are you guys useing to mount the parts?


I'll post a pix of what I did tonight.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> what are you guys useing to mount the parts?


I just glued mine to the parts tree with some liquid glue in real small amounts. No problem 
with the parts coming off or taking them off either.


----------



## caprice on dz

Well, hurricane irene rolled thru almost two weeks ago, but I don't think the rain got the memo, has been raining in MD all week. I have managed to do a few things, worked out the suspension and got the top painted. The flash brings out the metallic in the paint but the color is sooooo dark its hard to see without it. I think I may use the conni kit as well.


----------



## machio

Dynasty always holdin it down up in here,that Monte's gona be a show stoper 716,might as well start making room for some new hardware,that's how you geter done right there...


----------



## richphotos

caprice on dz said:


> Well, hurricane irene rolled thru almost two weeks ago, but I don't think the rain got the memo, has been raining in MD all week. I have managed to do a few things, worked out the suspension and got the top painted. The flash brings out the metallic in the paint but the color is sooooo dark its hard to see without it. I think I may use the conni kit as well.


what color is that?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

caprice on dz said:


> Well, hurricane irene rolled thru almost two weeks ago, but I don't think the rain got the memo, has been raining in MD all week. I have managed to do a few things, worked out the suspension and got the top painted. The flash brings out the metallic in the paint but the color is sooooo dark its hard to see without it. I think I may use the conni kit as well.


Thats a SICK kolor !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caprice on dz

Its duplicolor deep jewel green metallic over gray primer


----------



## caprice on dz

Finally a break in rain, got color and a light coat of clear to show the true colors, I may lower the rear a bit just to level things out, just requires some trimming of the rear wheel wells.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thats lookin good Big Phil ! Those two kolors are sweet together !!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Brownie Points is done fellas ... (well at least 95% complete) 










More pics in my folder .


----------



## ricezart

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Brownie Points is done fellas ... (well at least 95% complete)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my folder .


Nice work, nice rims, love it!:thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic

57 chevy i been workin on.... custom grill and scratch skirts.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Brownie Points is done fellas ... (well at least 95% complete)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my folder .


sweet! i gotta go check this out.. nice work bro..:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx for the words Fam!

This '57 is lookin' good bro, love that grill !



regalistic said:


> 57 chevy i been workin on.... custom grill and scratch skirts.


----------



## ejm2002

93FULLSIZE said:


> another one for the fam!!


that a nice caddy :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

more picx in my build thread..


----------



## regalistic

bad ass bro!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

thanks man.. that 57 is lookin sweet too!:h5:


----------



## Trikejustclownin

dammm ***** for the time i havent been here seeing this fuck great work


----------



## Trendsetta 68

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> more picx in my build thread..


Hubba, hubba !!!!!!!!! Killa interior bro !


----------



## chevyguy97

that car is bad ass 716, great detail, just awesome, can't wait to see it all finished. killer job.


----------



## TINGOS

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Brownie Points is done fellas ... (well at least 95% complete)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in my folder .


nice,looks real good.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx homie !


----------



## ricezart

regalistic said:


> 57 chevy i been workin on.... custom grill and scratch skirts.



:thumbsup: Nice color bro....


----------



## caprice on dz

Got the ride height in check, the only thing I don't like is how the rear wheels locate, I'm gonna have to snip off the mounting tabs and slide the axle back a bit before gluing, still up in the air on the lake pipes. I did pick out an interior color, gm light sage. gonna be stock mostly, just going for a very mild custom.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thats gonna be a real clean Ol' Skool !


----------



## chevyguy97

killer builds guys, been kinda busy working on my 1:1's this nice weather has me outside working and i love it, had a small fire in my 64 impala, damn 47 year old wiring is not in that greatest of shape, nothing got hurt, just some wires shorting out and cauesed some smoke, but i am working my butt off tring to come up with the money for a painless wiring kit, going to rewire the whole car bumper to bumper, plus i have been working on my S-10's, one old body x-cab and one new body x-cab, loving this weather, hoping to get the 1:1's squared away before winter sets in caues i think it's going to be a cold one. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK.


----------



## regalistic

got most of my foiling done!


----------



## chevyguy97

look'n good homie, i likes.
well im building this to look like my friends 1:1.


----------



## Jantrix

Dashboard and steering wheel done. I also dirtified the top and added a lip on the inside of the roof so that it fits nice. If the shift lever and directional look a bit exaggerated it is intentional. Still working on the front seat. Body work very soon. Gotta hinge the trunk and we'll be ready for primer.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Coming soon to Dynasty .............. '66 Riviera custom ... *"Easin' IN" 










*


----------



## [email protected]

Page 700! 

And tone, that name is classic lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Beautiful detail work Jantrix !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

[email protected] said:


> Page 700!
> 
> And tone, that name is classic lol


LOL ...


----------



## DJ-ROY

uffin:


----------



## [email protected]

I got to see one of tonys paint jobs up close an personal today and tony for real........... You are a straight beast bro! The green whip you did for jeral is something serious bro! Job well done on that for sure!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Jantrix said:


> Dashboard and steering wheel done. I also dirtified the top and added a lip on the inside of the roof so that it fits nice. If the shift lever and directional look a bit exaggerated it is intentional. Still working on the front seat. Body work very soon. Gotta hinge the trunk and we'll be ready for primer.


AWESOME WORK


----------



## Trendsetta 68

[email protected] said:


> I got to see one of tonys paint jobs up close an personal today and tony for real........... You are a straight beast bro! The green whip you did for jeral is something serious bro! Job well done on that for sure!


Thanx prez ! Preciate it. I thought you'de seen one of my cars before ... oh well I'm gettin' old


----------



## [email protected]

In Toledo Like three years ago, but you had your rides on the tables, and I wasn't paying 20 bills to get in where the models were, so I never seen one up close like I did with jerals 73........... And that bitch is clean!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

You gotta get to Toledo this year, The Dynasty Dr. road will be set up! If J is coming hitch a ride with him to the show !


----------



## richphotos

Nordicon 2011, Saturday, MPLS, 2 of the cars I am bringing.


----------



## [email protected]

Trendsetta 68 said:


> You gotta get to Toledo this year, The Dynasty Dr. road will be set up! If J is coming hitch a ride with him to the show !


 Ide like to, but with moving the family into a better place comes first, and with moving comes fishing out cash we don't have lol.......... So I don't know if ima be able to make it this year! I'll keep my options open tho lol....... Never rule anything out till the last minute lol


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

richphotos said:


> Nordicon 2011, Saturday, MPLS, 2 of the cars I am bringing.


what clear do you use those look amazing!!


----------



## richphotos

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> what clear do you use those look amazing!!


Thanks bro, i use matrix systems 2 part urethane. 4:1 mix


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

[email protected] said:


> Ide like to, but with moving the family into a better place comes first, and with moving comes fishing out cash we don't have lol.......... So I don't know if ima be able to make it this year! I'll keep my options open tho lol....... Never rule anything out till the last minute lol


quit getting speeding tickets and paying ohio you would have money to get to the nnl!!!


----------



## [email protected]

93FULLSIZE said:


> quit getting speeding tickets and paying ohio you would have money to get to the nnl!!!


 Ahahaha I lucked out on that one, but it did suck! Ima see what I can do, ide like to go, but I wanna get this move outa the way first, then focus on setting up shop!


----------



## [email protected]

richphotos said:


> Nordicon 2011, Saturday, MPLS, 2 of the cars I am bringing.


 WOW! That shit looks real good! Where do you get it? And how much does it cost?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

richphotos said:


> Nordicon 2011, Saturday, MPLS, 2 of the cars I am bringing.


Dang Fam, those are REAL sweet !!! Great job !!!


----------



## richphotos

[email protected] said:


> WOW! That shit looks real good! Where do you get it? And how much does it cost?


I get it from a buddy in FL, its 40 a quart. 

but you can get it here 
http://www.autobodysupply.net/MATMS52-Qt-kit-p/matms52-fslash-qt-kit.htm


----------



## Trendsetta 68

[email protected] said:


> Ide like to, but with moving the family into a better place comes first, and with moving comes fishing out cash we don't have lol.......... So I don't know if ima be able to make it this year! I'll keep my options open tho lol....... Never rule anything out till the last minute lol


Hey , you're the Prez ! You don't have to worry about Money !  

Handle your biz bro ! we'll hold the fort down fo sho !


----------



## richphotos

BTW guys, both of those cars have 1 coat of clear on them with very little wetsanding


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

next build.."GOLD RUSH" sorry to 408models for takin the whole car apart but i had all this gold an nothing to put it on...lol...so here it is as of tonight!
couple more pix in my build thread.LOOKING FOR ANY CROMED PARTS FOR THIS KIT.I DONT WANT TO HAVE TO MUCH GOLD..BTW...THEM SPOKE ARE NOW SHOT:tears: THEY BROKE.


----------



## Tonioseven

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> what clear do you use those look amazing!!


X-2000!! :h5:




richphotos said:


> Thanks bro, i use matrix systems 2 part urethane. 4:1 mix


This one?


----------



## richphotos

Tonioseven said:


> X-2000!! :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one?


nope, this stuff right here homie http://www.autobodysupply.net/MATMS52-Qt-kit-p/matms52-fslash-qt-kit.htm


----------



## ricezart

richphotos said:


> Nordicon 2011, Saturday, MPLS, 2 of the cars I am bringing.


That's tight bro....looks wet, Awesome colors!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

richphotos said:


> nope, this stuff right here homie http://www.autobodysupply.net/MATMS52-Qt-kit-p/matms52-fslash-qt-kit.htm


Good lookin' out! I'm gonna check it out! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Hey , you're the Prez ! You don't have to worry about Money !  Handle your biz bro ! we'll hold the fort down fo sho !


 Shit cousin I wish I didn't have to worry about money! Things would be different if I didn't , belive that scheeeit! And the way things are goin with this move (and all the shit we were promised) and never got, ima have to start a donation thread just to move! I hate realestate agents! Like fuckin cars salesmen for homes!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Yeah i know that feeling bro ! Good luck with the move prez.


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks tone........... One good thing coming outa all this stress, is a full basement with a garage! And I don't need to tell you what that means lol. 

Let's just say my next project is a nice sized paint booth lol.


----------



## hocknberry

[email protected] said:


> Thanks tone........... One good thing coming outa all this stress, is a full basement with a garage! And I don't need to tell you what that means lol.
> 
> Let's just say my next project is a nice sized paint booth lol.


good to hear your on a come up jeff! finally gettin away from the apt. huh?! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Now I'm jealous ! I want a basement _BAD !!!!!!

Enjoy that mancave bro !_


----------



## regalistic

another one for the fam!....more flix in my thread


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:thumbsup: _*The Fam gladly excepts *_!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevyguy97

just wanted to show what my daughter April just finished, this is a 32 ford pick up, she used the wheels from the 50 chevy kit onit. she did all the paint and put it together, i just kinda watched on this one.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

chevyguy97 said:


> just wanted to show what my daughter April just finished, this is a 32 ford pick up, she used the wheels from the 50 chevy kit onit. she did all the paint and put it together, i just kinda watched on this one.


sweet! tell her i said great job! i love seeing the lil ones building....whe i have my 2 girls i dont even have to try to get get them to build i love it...i just dont allways have pre painted kits for them to build all the time ..but ya defff\... have to start them young .


----------



## hocknberry

SORRY DYNASTY FAM!! AS THIS IS A LITTLE LATE NEWS, BUT BETTER LATE THAN NEVER I SAY?!! I WOULD LIKE EVERYONE TO WELCOME KRUZER22 TO THE FAMILY! IF YOU HAVENT BEEN IN HIS ROOM, GO PEEP IT OUT! WE GOT ANOTHER GOOD ADDITION! WELCOME KRUZER22!!


----------



## [email protected]

Welcome to the family brother!


----------



## DJ-ROY

regalistic said:


> another one for the fam!....more flix in my thread


:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

welcome to dynasty kruzer22


----------



## COAST2COAST

welcome to the fam brotha....now get to buildin:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Welcome to the Fam bro !


----------



## kruzer22

<--- looks pretty good huh? thanx for the warm welcomes fam! :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

WELCOME to the fam kruzer22 !!!!!!​


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Went to a Mopar show today, and if anybody needs detail shots of certain mopars, get at me.

Here's a detail shot of a '71 Chargers' Super Bee 383 Magnum engine. _"This is how they're supposed to look"_ , 
so says the Mopar Authorities ! This car scored *BIG* at the show.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Welcome to the Fam bro !


X2.


----------



## richphotos

Pulled an award for the S10 and the Cutlass at Nordicon. 
I think Judging was a bit biased honestly. Mostly club members that seemed to be friends with the judges were winning all the awards, But pulled 2, so not bad.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

richphotos said:


> Pulled an award for the S10 and the Cutlass at Nordicon.
> I think Judging was a bit biased honestly. Mostly club members that seemed to be friends with the judges were winning all the awards, But pulled 2, so not bad.



Great job bro ! Hey as long as you have fun at contest, thats the whole ticket.
_*Dynasty !

*_

I know how that goes with the biased judges though, (Cincinnati Challenge) in previous years.


----------



## richphotos

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Great job bro ! Hey as long as you have fun at contest, thats the whole ticket.
> _*Dynasty !
> 
> *_
> 
> I know how that goes with the biased judges though, (Cincinnati Challenge) in previous years.


hell yeah. it was real good fun, Met http://www.layitlow.com/forums/68508-dariusmather.htmldariusmather there, Real cool kid, has some cool projects going, and some good finished ones as well. 
Dynasty FTW


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

brought these home for the fam today at rocon.. more picx in my build thread...


----------



## richphotos

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> brought these home for the fam today at rocon.. more picx in my build thread...


Good shit homie, Dynasty doin their thang! I wish there was more shows around here.


----------



## dariusmather

richphotos said:


> hell yeah. it was real good fun, Met http://www.layitlow.com/forums/68508-dariusmather.htmldariusmather there, Real cool kid, has some cool projects going, and some good finished ones as well. Dynasty FTW


 bro thAt s10 deserved 1st for sure!!! most detailed thing there and cleanest its a beautiful truck and pics do it absolutly nooo justice amaizing work bro your cool as hell to gotta get started on that glass house project! i got a kit here perfect for it!! haha it was great to meet you bro


----------



## kruzer22

Congrats rich!! I gotta find a model show close to me one day that would be fun


----------



## ricezart

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> brought these home for the fam today at rocon.. more picx in my build thread...



Awesome job! congrats!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang homie, you got enough walls for all of that hardware! LOL


----------



## dig_derange

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> brought these home for the fam today at rocon.. more picx in my build thread...


NICE!! Well deserved


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Trukito I'm buildin' for the Bomb build off .............










More pics in the Bomb Build Off thread.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Trukito I'm buildin' for the Bomb build off .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in the Bomb Build Off thread.


loven them colors :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> loven them colors :thumbsup:


X-2, NICE WORK WITH THE PAINT LAYOUT ALSO:thumbsup:


----------



## blackbeard1

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Trukito I'm buildin' for the Bomb build off .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in the Bomb Build Off thread.


Very nice!!!


----------



## hocknberry

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Trukito I'm buildin' for the Bomb build off .............
> 
> now you are doing a truck!! you know im watchin this one!! :thumbsup: nice start tony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in the Bomb Build Off thread.


and now a truck from your corner!! hell yah!! im watchin this one!!


----------



## [email protected]

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Trukito I'm buildin' for the Bomb build off .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in the Bomb Build Off thread.


Oh dear lord! That's sick!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas for the kind words !!!!!


----------



## chevyguy97

CONGRATS ON THE WINS 716, YOU THE MAN.
Loving that truck trendsetta, that color is awesome.

I WILL BE GOING TO A SHOW ON SAT, only carring 4 builds, caues there are not many classes, and most of my stuff is custom so i can't carry 5 models for one class. lol but my daughter willl be carring her 2 so i know it will be fun, and she's good so i know she will do well and that's all that matters to me.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx bro ! Good luck and have _*FUN*_ at the show !


----------



## ricezart

chevyguy97 said:


> CONGRATS ON THE WINS 716, YOU THE MAN.
> Loving that truck trendsetta, that color is awesome.
> 
> I WILL BE GOING TO A SHOW ON SAT, only carring 4 builds, caues there are not many classes, and most of my stuff is custom so i can't carry 5 models for one class. lol but my daughter willl be carring her 2 so i know it will be fun, and she's good so i know she will do well and that's all that matters to me.



:thumbsup: Good luck Guys!!! have fun!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

guess what ill be doing today....









67 wagons an caprice's:thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> guess what ill be doing today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 67 wagons an caprice's:thumbsup:


Hey Jeral ,I need one of those 67's, I'll buy the blue one


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

that blue one is painted red an missing the interior..but there is another complete build 67 model in there...funny thing is i didnt even know it was there...lol.....


----------



## MAZDAT

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> that blue one is painted red an missing the interior..but there is another complete build 67 model in there...funny thing is i didnt even know it was there...lol.....


I don't need the painted body, just everything else, How much Jeral?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW




----------



## Trendsetta 68

Congrats bro ! The Fam is killin' !


----------



## hocknberry

716 LAYIN LOW said:


>


way to go Jeral!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

hocknberry said:


> way to go Jeral!! :thumbsup:


 nate, trend , phil ditch, pancho , chris lew, rick, tonio, frank, gseeds, eric ellerbusch , david bayon just to name a few made it too...you all need to get a copy of this one!! i posted picx on facebook of your photos on your pages..:thumbsup: congrats to all who made it


----------



## DJ-ROY

716 LAYIN LOW said:


>




:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> nate, trend , phil ditch, pancho , chris lew, rick, tonio, frank, gseeds, eric ellerbusch , david bayon just to name a few made it too...you all need to get a copy of this one!! i posted picx on facebook of your photos on your pages..:thumbsup: congrats to all who made it



congrats to all, post pics :thumbsup:some of us arent with the times and dont have facebook:biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

congrats on making it into the mag guys, good job. DYNASTY, YEAH THAT'S HOW WE DO. there going to have to change the name of the mag to DYNASTY BUILDS. lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

chevyguy97 said:


> congrats on making it into the mag guys, good job. DYNASTY, YEAH THAT'S HOW WE DO. there going to have to change the name of the mag to_* DYNASTY BUILDS.*_ lol


LMNO ! Good one.


Congrats to all of the homies , great work !


----------



## chevyguy97

Well me and my daughter April went to a model show on the first, this show uses the Gold, Silver, Bronze judging method, it's were there are no classes, they just judge each model by itself and it either gets a gold, silver, or bronze metal, not sure if i like this style of judging, but we had fun, and this is what i got. just make me want to build better for the next one, now that i know how they judge it.









My daughter took her two models, she got a bronze metal for her challenger, but at the last show she took it to she won 1st place, best Jr. and best paint, so im not sure why they only gave her a bronze metal, i think she should of got silver but O'well, but she did get a silver metal for her 32 ford pick up and a plaque.


----------



## chevyguy97

i won this at the show, it looked like fun, almost finished putting it together, i hope i can find the right colors, i want to paint it to look just like the box, but i don't think im that good. lol will just have to wait and see. lol.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

chevyguy97 said:


> Well me and my daughter April went to a model show on the first, this show uses the Gold, Silver, Bronze judging method, it's were there are no classes, they just judge each model by itself and it either gets a gold, silver, or bronze metal, not sure if i like this style of judging, but we had fun, and this is what i got. just make me want to build better for the next one, now that i know how they judge it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter took her two models, she got a bronze metal for her challenger, but at the last show she took it to she won 1st place, best Jr. and best paint, so im not sure why they only gave her a bronze metal, i think she should of got silver but O'well, but she did get a silver metal for her 32 ford pick up and a plaque.


Congrats bro ! Good deal that you had fun, thats what it's all about ! Tell your daughter congrats as well , great job !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

28 users browsing this forum. (7 members & 21 guests)

Trendsetta 68
leo
716 LAYIN LOW :wave: ... Wud up fam ! I'm off to Toledo ! I'll post some flicks for the Fam. 
UCE 94
bowtiebadboy33
capriceman100
OFDatTX


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:we dig pics...good luck @ the show


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Some of the Toledo pics ...........


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Some more ..........


----------



## Trendsetta 68

and a few more ............



















































Good seein' the LIL family .


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Trendsetta 68 said:


> and a few more ............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAD ASS BRO...:thumbsup: IMA HIT YA UP SOON FOR SOME PAINT!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Some more ..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes::run::thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

here is a little somthing ive been working on, tried my hand at a little weathering, i got this kit for $5 bucks, it was a fun little model. and the crazy thing is that this kit does not come with any glass, lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I bought those promos from that guy ... $60 each........ it took all of the loot I had  , but I have a _*ton*_ of promos now  !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

LMNO !!!!!!!!!! I wish !

I took that pic to keep until next year to show this guy at the price he wants for those promos,
he'll keep 'em until his final day. 
It's like they really don't want to sell them, they just hold on to them for other people to view,
and make conversation with.
MOFO, I'm a builder not a freakin' lunatic collector. it's no fun if you can't build it!
It's like having a dream car, and watching it sit in your driveway until it rust away into a piece
of undesirable JUNK !

TREND


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

you aint bullshitten tony!!!! mofos wanted an arm and two nuts for those promos!!! and it was great hanging with ya again brother and ill get at cha for those decals SOON!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:thanks for the pics brotha, looks like there was some showstoppers on the tables


----------



## Trendsetta 68

kool homies ! Hey J- I got "OG" Pito Vega over here waiting .............


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Trendsetta 68 said:


> kool homies ! Hey J- I got "OG" Pito Vega over here waiting .............


 hell yeah bro..im in!:h5:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> hell yeah bro..im in!:h5:


If you're lucky , you might catch "Hands Solo" for the pinstriping ... :dunno: ...


----------



## sandcast

Trend, good point about the guy with the promos. But, he won't take them to the grave 'cause his relatives will sell them first before they plant him in the ground. 

Actually, i have cut up a promo to have an open hood model for a year that I couldn't find a kit. I would rather build also.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

sandcast said:


> Trend, good point about the guy with the promos. But, he won't take them to the grave 'cause his relatives will sell them first before they plant him in the ground.
> 
> Actually, i have cut up a promo to have an open hood model for a year that I couldn't find a kit. I would rather build also.


You're right about that homie !
They cringe and get sick, when they see us cut open these promos ...:barf:.......


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Trendsetta 68 said:


> You're right about that homie !
> They cringe and get sick, when they see us cut open these promos ...:barf:.......


i do it all the time..lol..they'd hate me....:buttkick:


----------



## caprice on dz

Trendsetta 68 said:


> LMNO !!!!!!!!!! I wish !
> 
> I took that pic to keep until next year to show this guy at the price he wants for those promos,
> he'll keep 'em until his final day.
> It's like they really don't want to sell them, they just hold on to them for other people to view,
> and make conversation with.
> MOFO, I'm a builder not a freakin' lunatic collector. it's no fun if you can't build it!
> It's like having a dream car, and watching it sit in your driveway until it rust away into a piece
> of undesirable JUNK !
> 
> TREND


I pissed him off last year, that cream 66 impala was there last year, he was asking like 200 or 250, I was like "good luck with that, I'm gonna go buy the new revell kit for 20


----------



## Tonioseven

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> Trendsetta 68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some more ..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes::run::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> I would've bought one then pulled out a razor saw and started cuttin' on some shit right in front of him. Greedy bastard. :yes: If I ever get ahold of one, I'ma build that shit. Luckily, for the purists, I'm a cheap-ass bastard so I can't afford what promos cost. If I find one I want at the right price, it's a wrap!
Click to expand...


----------



## sandcast

Actually, who cares about that promo guy.....most of the cars we want are available in cheap kits. He's got a ton of promos that we got original kits and more reissues. I think the prices on that crap are going down further.

The 68 Impala is about the hardest to find, and I would cut the hood on that one.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Tonioseven said:


> 716 LAYIN LOW said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*I would've bought one then pulled out a razor saw and started cuttin' on some shit right in front of him.*_ Greedy bastard. :yes: If I ever get ahold of one, I'ma build that shit. Luckily, for the purists, I'm a cheap-ass bastard so I can't afford what promos cost. If I find one I want at the right price, it's a wrap!
> 
> 
> 
> LMNO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
Click to expand...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

just cuttin up cars today....they will all be verts soon....








someone take this mans knives away from him...lmao!!!!!:roflmao:








heres a 73 ready for some paint!!
















reworked the side trim to match the car above...also had to cut the top quarter line back to meet the vert boot....also had to shave the trunk an add new trunk lines with a lil center trim....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

i have alot of work to do..lol....:roflmao:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## caprice on dz

My score Saturday at the club meeting, both will get the artilaries, and be as low as possible


----------



## Trendsetta 68

caprice on dz said:


> My score Saturday at the club meeting, both will get the artilaries, and be as low as possible


Good score homie, keep us posted !


Here's some inspiration for the Fam .................


----------



## chevyguy97

This is what ive been working on, been in a mopar building mood, still waiting on my 70 Roadrunner to get here, it should be here today, but this is what ive got done so far.

















thinking about painting this one, Grabber Green, with a black roof, and black interior. OR, i might paint the top half gloss black and under the body line Grabber green, still not sure on paint yet.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Nice !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

got a glasshouse done for the fam!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

93FULLSIZE said:


> got a glasshouse done for the fam!!!:biggrin:


:nicoderm: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

Great work everybody uffin:


----------



## [email protected]

Builds are looking real good fellas........... And tone, that Linc is too sick!


----------



## dig_derange

you guys are KILLIN it! :bowrofl:


----------



## hocknberry

dig_derange said:


> you guys are KILLIN it! :bowrofl:


as usual diggy!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN

Omg my brain is overloaded! That guy with all the promos makes me wanna put a black hoody on ( snatch n run kid !!!) Lmao. 716 I feel you on the Rag fest ya got goin there lol. Anyway great werk to all you guys !!


----------



## chevyguy97

HINGED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Sick work Matt!


And tone.......... Check your pm's and get at me!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

_*HOMIE THAT'S WHAT'S UP RIGHT THERE !!!

*_


chevyguy97 said:


> HINGED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

built this for the father inlaw today just a quickie...no bmf or any of that good stuff...:nosad:


----------



## Tonioseven

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> built this for the father inlaw today just a quickie...no bmf or any of that good stuff...:nosad:


:thumbsup::h5: I can dig it!! Nice and clean!!


----------



## [email protected]

Tonioseven said:


> :thumbsup::h5: I can dig it!! Nice and clean!!


 Troof


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: !!! did I say :wow: ....... O.K. that does it, I'm off back to the *AHP* !!


----------



## ricezart

Trendsetta 68 said:


> :wow: !!! did I say :wow: ....... O.K. that does it, I'm off back to the *AHP* !!


JESUCRISTO!!!! Thats Beautiful :wow:


----------



## 06150xlt

:wave:


----------



## [email protected]

Trendsetta 68 said:


> :wow: !!! did I say :wow: ....... O.K. that does it, I'm off back to the *AHP* !!


I wish there was a way we could get that reflective shit inside the trim on our shit,like the 1:1


----------



## regalistic

[email protected] said:


> I wish there was a way we could get that reflective shit inside the trim on our shit,like the 1:1


 actually i have some reflective vynal at work that could cut down to fit... might work. its kinda thick though.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I've used automotive pinstripe tape before... it's on my '70 Impala "Pallbearer".
It should work for that trim with ease .......... of course it won't be to scale!


----------



## [email protected]

regalistic said:


> actually i have some reflective vynal at work that could cut down to fit... might work. its kinda thick though.


 That would work.......... But you would almost have to cut out the inside of the trim, and put that on the inside of the body for that to work ya know! If any of that made sense lol


----------



## [email protected]

Trendsetta 68 said:


> I've used automotive pinstripe tape before... it's on my '70 Impala "Pallbearer".It should work for that trim with ease .......... of course it won't be to scale!


 Post a pic tone............. I don't know how far back in your thread that whip is! And how's that decal coming along? You put in any work yet?


----------



## [email protected]

Long awaited fellas............. I wanna welcome a true Homie, a good friend............ DADE COUNTY 

post um up Homie.......... And have fun.......... If these guys can't get your ass goin............ Nothing will lol


----------



## hocknberry

[email protected] said:


> Long awaited fellas............. I wanna welcome a true Homie, a good friend............ DADE COUNTY
> 
> post um up Homie.......... And have fun.......... If these guys can't get your ass goin............ Nothing will lol


geeyah!!! welcome to the fam DADE!! :h5:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

[email protected] said:


> Long awaited fellas............. I wanna welcome a true Homie, a good friend............ DADE COUNTY
> 
> post um up Homie.......... And have fun.......... If these guys can't get your ass goin............ Nothing will lol



WHAT UP DADE....WELCOME TO THE FAM BRO..:h5:


----------



## chevyguy97

Welcome to the big D--Dade. jump on board and have some fun.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

[email protected] said:


> Long awaited fellas............. I wanna welcome a true Homie, a good friend............ DADE COUNTY
> 
> post um up Homie.......... And have fun.......... If these guys can't get your ass goin............ Nothing will lol



:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Welcome to the Dynasty Fam homie !


----------



## jt2020

What is up family! Sorry I have been away for a while. Work and the growing family has maxed my time out. So much I forgot that there was a show in Indy today. However I have great news that I would like to share.

I while back I told you guys that my wife and I were expecting our second child. While I know what it is and I am happy to say that we are expecting a....




















BABY GIRL!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Congrats brother...........


----------



## Trendsetta 68

jt2020 said:


> What is up family! Sorry I have been away for a while. Work and the growing family has maxed my time out. So much I forgot that there was a show in Indy today. However I have great news that I would like to share.I while back I told you guys that my wife and I were expecting our second child. While I know what it is and I am happy to say that we are expecting a....BABY GIRL!!!!!!!!


 thats whats up homie!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

jt2020 said:


> What is up family! Sorry I have been away for a while. Work and the growing family has maxed my time out. So much I forgot that there was a show in Indy today. However I have great news that I would like to share.
> 
> I while back I told you guys that my wife and I were expecting our second child. While I know what it is and I am happy to say that we are expecting a....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BABY GIRL!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup: congrats bro...


----------



## [email protected]

Yea yea another Monte promo lol


----------



## [email protected]

Also been trying to put in alil work on this as well......... Trying to get things un packed and tryin to figure out the painting situation............. I need a paint booth Damnit lol


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## caprice on dz

[email protected] said:


> *I need a paint booth Damnit lol*


you and me too, its gonna be cold real quick here


----------



## [email protected]

It was snowin here yesterday Phil.............I got about 4"


----------



## Trendsetta 68

nice pair of drag subjects ... one of them needs flames ... 


_*I hate snow !*_


----------



## [email protected]

Lol yea it does, and a nice deep burgandy, or black color or somethin.


----------



## dade county

[email protected] said:


> Post a pic tone............. I don't know how far back in your thread that whip is! And how's that decal coming along? You put in any work yet?





[email protected] said:


> Long awaited fellas............. I wanna welcome a true Homie, a good friend............ DADE COUNTY
> 
> post um up Homie.......... And have fun.......... If these guys can't get your ass goin............ Nothing will lol





hocknberry said:


> geeyah!!! welcome to the fam DADE!! :h5:





716 LAYIN LOW said:


> WHAT UP DADE....WELCOME TO THE FAM BRO..:h5:





chevyguy97 said:


> Welcome to the big D--Dade. jump on board and have some fun.





93FULLSIZE said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks for the welcoms hopefully i do some justice to the name dnt want to be the first lol


----------



## [email protected]

dade county said:


> thanks for the welcoms hopefully i do some justice to the name dnt want to be the first lol


 Youza fool brah lol


----------



## dade county

My 70eldog


----------



## dade county

Another.. 37 ford
















right after clear








Polished thanks jeff I cud see my fat ass in da paint lol
















hope you all like


----------



## DJ-ROY

[email protected] said:


> Yea yea another Monte promo lol



:thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

That Caddy's gonna be sick Dade!! We got a 1:1 but its stuck in the corner of the garage lol. Jeff, you already know fast aint my style, but I'm lovin them build bro!


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks fellas.......... They are not really my style either.......... But I gotta start somewhere.......... There is more to the hobby then just lolo's lol

And speaking of lolo's........... I need a 66 elco hood......... Anyone got one cheap? Lemme know!


----------



## dade county

[email protected] said:


> Thanks fellas.......... They are not really my style either.......... But I gotta start somewhere.......... There is more to the hobby then just lolo's lolAnd speaking of lolo's........... I need a 66 elco hood......... Anyone got one cheap? Lemme know!


 Wud a malibu wagon hood wurk for you


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

[email protected] said:


> Yea yea another Monte promo lol


you should... lemme get that and make a replica of my bosses car.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Projects are lookin' good Dade ! '37 is WET !!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> you should... lemme get that and make a replica of my bosses car.


 Lol Nah......... But You can buy one tho.


----------



## [email protected]

dade county said:


> Wud a malibu wagon hood wurk for you


 Nah, I need the flat elco hood for a 66 wagon lol


----------



## hocknberry

dade county said:


> My 70eldog


is this new dade or is it the pink one?!


----------



## hocknberry

i got this one goin on right now...just need to figure out a direction?! ....FAM?!


----------



## [email protected]

hocknberry said:


> i got this one goin on right now...just need to figure out a direction?! ....FAM?!


 I'm digging the ls clip locked up on some spokes! Just my two pennies.


----------



## dade county

hocknberry said:


> is this new dade or is it the pink one?!


 Its a new one the pink one I'm cleanin tbe bumpers for chrome


----------



## dade county

A few more picsof the ford
































few more things n this fukrs dun


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Hock that LS clip Monte custom wagon looks sweeeeeet !

Dade the Ford is coming along nice !


----------



## Met8to

custom wagon lookn good go with wires


----------



## TINGOS

what up Dynasty.Keeping it real homies,show yo stuff homies.


----------



## hocknberry

[email protected] said:


> I'm digging the ls clip locked up on some spokes! Just my two pennies.


:thumbsup: thats was my first thought before i posted up jeffy! bottom line..its a g-body! need to be locked up or on three!! i need to figure out a grill and its on!!


----------



## chevyguy97

wagon's look'n good hock. i like the wire wheels onit too.
man that frame is awesome dade. nice work on the whole car sofar.

killer work guys, keep it up.


----------



## dade county

Ok I'm done wit da ford hope u like


----------



## [email protected]

That's sick!


----------



## dade county

[email protected] said:


> That's sick!


 Thanks homie


----------



## dade county

Updates on da pink caddy


----------



## caprice on dz

dade county said:


> Ok I'm done wit da ford hope u like


off the chain man


----------



## dade county

Thanks homie


----------



## caprice on dz

What up fam, if anyone's interested I'm trying to clear out my LRM back issues
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/39-model-car-classifieds/316248-big-phils-sale-topic.html


----------



## Mr lowrider305

dade county said:


> Ok I'm done wit da ford hope u like


*First off im happy for you fam cus you know I look up to you cuz you was the one who got me really into this model car shit **Im happy you found/join a club that you will be happy to rep anyways keep doing your thing homie.


I saw this sexy yellow thing 4 days ago in person bitch is so wet!!!*


----------



## COAST2COAST

dade, build are lookin good brotha, pics are clear as fawk:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

killer ford dade!! where did you get the wheels?! nice clean build!! coast said it bro..nice clear pics!!


----------



## dade county

Thanks homiez


----------



## dade county

The wheels came from a diecast chevelle kit da wify boufht it for me


----------



## caprice on dz

Holy hell, I actually did something to a model,lol. Added a little color to the seats, pebble stone beige, had a tape issue so now I have to touch up the center of the seat.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dade county said:


> Ok I'm done wit da ford hope u like


this is clean diggin it!:thumbsup: wuz good dynasty fam


----------



## hocknberry

caprice on dz said:


> Holy hell, I actually did something to a model,lol. Added a little color to the seats, pebble stone beige, had a tape issue so now I have to touch up the center of the seat.


still came out nice bro....its a little costly.....but when i did my 61 wagon with red/white guts......i used foil for tape, came out perfect!! these seats from a 58?!


----------



## caprice on dz

hocknberry said:


> still came out nice bro....its a little costly.....but when i did my 61 wagon with red/white guts......i used foil for tape, came out perfect!! these seats from a 58?!


yeah, going in my old school 58 with the two tone green body


----------



## chevyguy97

That yellow ford is bad ass dade. that's some killer work homie.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

caprice on dz said:


> yeah, going in my old school 58 with the two tone green body


:thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

chevyguy97 said:


> That yellow ford is bad ass dade. that's some killer work homie.


Thank you I'm bak at wurk so modeling will slow bak dowwn


----------



## caprice on dz

Decided to rebuild the hopper, got a low low show coming up on the 19th and I'd like to get it working right this time. Trying to use the kit suspension pieces too. Gonna get scale chains for the rear to keep from over extending. Still not sure about the front control arms, I wanna try to only run two motors (ho scale).


----------



## DJ-ROY

^ uffin:


----------



## ART2ROLL

hocknberry said:


> i got this one goin on right now...just need to figure out a direction?! ....FAM?!


Ive been watching these builds and know I want one bad. Guess Im gonna have to get to my hobby store to get a magnum and monte carlo. Great job hocknberry loving the LS clip and spokes. locked up in front looks good cant wait to see this finished.


----------



## ART2ROLL

caprice on dz said:


> Decided to rebuild the hopper, got a low low show coming up on the 19th and I'd like to get it working right this time. Trying to use the kit suspension pieces too. Gonna get scale chains for the rear to keep from over extending. Still not sure about the front control arms, I wanna try to only run two motors (ho scale).


:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

ART2ROLL said:


> Ive been watching these builds and know I want one bad. Guess Im gonna have to get to my hobby store to get a magnum and monte carlo. Great job hocknberry loving the LS clip and spokes. locked up in front looks good cant wait to see this finished.


thanks art....im off to a good start! nothings gone south on me yet, so this one might get done soon i hope!? 64's lookin good so far caprice! adjustable suspension is always a nice touch!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

This '64 is off to a great start fam ! Love that green !



caprice on dz said:


> Decided to rebuild the hopper, got a low low show coming up on the 19th and I'd like to get it working right this time. Trying to use the kit suspension pieces too. Gonna get scale chains for the rear to keep from over extending. Still not sure about the front control arms, I wanna try to only run two motors (ho scale).


----------



## caprice on dz

Trendsetta 68 said:


> This '64 is off to a great start fam ! Love that green !


not sure if I'm gonna keep it, it started out as hampstead green (the light green on my 58) then I topped it with killer cans brand candy lime green


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Is that a laquer...if so I know somebody that puts patterns on '64s


----------



## [email protected]

How bout anyone you know that does decals?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

There was a guy on here ...... I can't remember his name ..... 



[email protected] said:


> How bout anyone you know that does decals?


----------



## [email protected]

Trendsetta 68 said:


> There was a guy on here ...... I can't remember his name .....


Lol youza funny dude!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:biggrin: :thumbsup:



[email protected] said:


> Lol youza funny dude!


----------



## caprice on dz

Fresh clear on the 58, she's about 80 done now.


















Been plugging away on the switch controlled car. Going for clean movement not a hopper. Got some mini servos coming in the mail this week.


----------



## ART2ROLL

caprice on dz said:


> Fresh clear on the 58, she's about 80 done now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been plugging away on the switch controlled car. Going for clean movement not a hopper. Got some mini servos coming in the mail this week.


64 is gonna be sweet when you get done. You going with HS-55 servos. Those work the best for me.


----------



## caprice on dz

ART2ROLL said:


> 64 is gonna be sweet when you get done. You going with HS-55 servos. Those work the best for me.


these are on the way
http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Micro-3-7g...item3f0b7ad708

talk to Jevries and he said all I have to do is remove something inside and run the wires right to the motors, hopefully I can figure that out.
I just checked out your youtube page, are you running string or some other method?


----------



## ART2ROLL

8 pound fishing string. The method to pull the string is like the traditional u bar setup. Sting pulls top of cylinder down pushing lower a arm down and achiving lift. Its real simple and works great.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

WOW, these are beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see these completed !

{caprice on dz}


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Completed pics coming soon ! {as soon as the sun shows} :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

caprice on dz said:


> Fresh clear on the 58, she's about 80 done now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been plugging away on the switch controlled car. Going for clean movement not a hopper. Got some mini servos coming in the mail this week.


really sweet paint jobs homie!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

sup homies


----------



## regalistic

what fam..... been workin on my setup for the 48 fleet. still gonna add lines to the cylinders, flocking and wood trim on the door panels....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

set up is killer an that wood trim is a nice touch!! great work man.. cant wait to see this one finished up!


----------



## halfasskustoms

regalistic said:


> what fam..... been workin on my setup for the 48 fleet. still gonna add lines to the cylinders, flocking and wood trim on the door panels....


Damm homie that looks good. Great job.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

X2 !



716 LAYIN LOW said:


> set up is killer an that wood trim is a nice touch!! great work man.. cant wait to see this one finished up!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsupn the setup...woodtrims lookin sick too!!!!!


----------



## LGV-903

BAD AZZ BUILDZ......:thumbsup:


[email protected] said:


> dont wanna forget about the 6 duece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all duplicolor from primer to clear, and shes like glass


----------



## LGV-903

NICE DETAIL...


dade county said:


> A few more picsof the ford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> few more things n this fukrs dun


----------



## LGV-903

:bowrofl:NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


716 LAYIN LOW said:


> WAS WORKIN ON THIS LAST NIGHT FINISHED IT UP TODAY!


----------



## LGV-903

DYNASTY HOLDIN IT DOWN KEEP UP DA GOOD WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## slash

dade county said:


> Ok I'm done wit da ford hope u like


looking good, nice ride homie.


----------



## caprice on dz

Spent this weekend trying to get the rc low in order, gotta finish modifying the servos and then wiring it up, this ones not gonna have an interior (cause I don't have a spare one) but its just something to play around with at the show next weekend. Big thanks to Jevries for the insight on how to mod and wire the servos, and to ART2ROLL for the insight on the working suspension design.


----------



## chevyguy97

nice job on the suspension.


----------



## cleverlos

Looking at these models makes me wanting to get back into building. Good job guys...


----------



## PHXKSTM

damn that 64 is the way i want my suspension to look. Looks great!


----------



## DJ-ROY

Looks good uffin:


----------



## ART2ROLL

Great freakin job *caprice on dz. *Cant wait to see some video of it in action. Reminds me alot of when i built my 64 wish I still had it. Glad to see more models with working hydros on here.


----------



## hocknberry

its goin down in here!! got the 4 to pull a 3 wheel too! cant wait to see it in action! this is somethin i definatly want to try!! especially since my jev hopper went to new york!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:wave:


----------



## caprice on dz

All waxed up, ready to install chrome and finally wrap this one up



















Had to take the pic without the flash, used an old can of plastikote brand copper to green flip flop paint 
to give it a flake look.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

just have to put in the vent windows today an shine it all up...i noticed there lots of fingerprints all over the crome an gold from last night...lol...more picx in my build thread....
im going to go buy some poster board today too so i can make a box for better photos...


----------



## sneekyg909

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> just have to put in the vent windows today an shine it all up...i noticed there lots of fingerprints all over the crome an gold from last night...lol...more picx in my build thread....
> im going to go buy some poster board today too so i can make a box for better photos...


Very Nice :thumbsup: that interior looks perfect with your paint job


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

sneekyg909 said:


> Very Nice :thumbsup: that interior looks perfect with your paint job


THANKS BUT I CANT TAKE CREDIT FOR EITHER ONE.....TINGO DID THE INTERIOR AN THE CAR WAS PAINTED BUY 408MODELS...I BUOGHT A ALL GOLD KIT FROM EBAY AN NEEDED ANOTHER 57 TO USE THE PARTS ON...I SEEN 408 WAS SELLING A STARTED 57 WICH WAS THIS ONE....SO WITH SOME HELP FROM TINGO AN 408 I BUILT THIS!! THANKS FELLAS.


----------



## DJ-ROY

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> just have to put in the vent windows today an shine it all up...i noticed there lots of fingerprints all over the crome an gold from last night...lol...more picx in my build thread....
> im going to go buy some poster board today too so i can make a box for better photos...


Thats sick uffin:


----------



## caprice on dz

still needs a little tweaking on the string length


----------



## [email protected]

That's sick Phil.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

[email protected] said:


> That's sick Phil.



X2!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

You did a good job! Love to see more working lowrider models out there.



caprice on dz said:


> Spent this weekend trying to get the rc low in order, gotta finish modifying the servos and then wiring it up, this ones not gonna have an interior (cause I don't have a spare one) but its just something to play around with at the show next weekend. Big thanks to Jevries for the insight on how to mod and wire the servos, and to ART2ROLL for the insight on the working suspension design.


----------



## ART2ROLL

Great job bro it looks and moves good. Cant wait to see her all finished up. For the string length set your frame on top of something so the wheels hang to the lift point you want and then install string to the farthest part of the servo arm. Sometimes you may have to use some of the longer servo arms for the rear.


----------



## TINGOS

caprice on dz said:


> Spent this weekend trying to get the rc low in order, gotta finish modifying the servos and then wiring it up, this ones not gonna have an interior (cause I don't have a spare one) but its just something to play around with at the show next weekend. Big thanks to Jevries for the insight on how to mod and wire the servos, and to ART2ROLL for the insight on the working suspension design.


COMMIN OUT-G-


----------



## TINGOS

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> THANKS BUT I CANT TAKE CREDIT FOR EITHER ONE.....TINGO DID THE INTERIOR AN THE CAR WAS PAINTED BUY 408MODELS...I BUOGHT A ALL GOLD KIT FROM EBAY AN NEEDED ANOTHER 57 TO USE THE PARTS ON...I SEEN 408 WAS SELLING A STARTED 57 WICH WAS THIS ONE....SO WITH SOME HELP FROM TINGO AN 408 I BUILT THIS!! THANKS FELLAS.


STILL YOU HAVE MAD DETAIL SKILLS JERAL,YOU GOT DOWN WEY.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

X2 !



TINGOS said:


> STILL YOU HAVE MAD DETAIL SKILLS JERAL,YOU GOT DOWN WEY.


----------



## regalistic

What UP fAM???? I AM GONNA GET THIS DONE THIS WEEK END!!!!


----------



## TINGOS

regalistic said:


> What UP fAM???? I AM GONNA GET THIS DONE THIS WEEK END!!!!


these bombs have all the o.g. parts & fun to build,looks badass wey.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Cant wait to see it built up fam! Looks good so far!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

regalistic said:


> What UP fAM???? I AM GONNA GET THIS DONE THIS WEEK END!!!!


LOVE THESE BUILDS... THIS IS COMMING OUT GREAT!!.. I WANT TO GET ONE OF THESE SOMEDAY..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Me and you both !



716 LAYIN LOW said:


> LOVE THESE BUILDS... THIS IS COMMING OUT GREAT!!.. _*I WANT TO GET ONE OF THESE SOMEDAY..*_


----------



## dade county

Hey. Fam how's it going man rides lookin real nice .I've been workin on a few r/c cars .hopefully I cud get some vids fo yall


----------



## regalistic

48 is finished.... cant post pics on here til monday. but i posted some up on FB. check em out!


----------



## Trendsetta 68




----------



## Trendsetta 68

I FOUND THIS INTERESTING ....................


----------



## [email protected]

Not suprising at all........... Layiow is the only lowrider model site in the world it seems!


----------



## regalistic

Another for the FAm.... u know where to find more pics


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

:around: THISIS WHY I DONT DO TTUCKS..LOL. BUILDING THE FRAMES I SEE ARE A PAINT IN THE ASS:banghead: ANYWAZE..MY FIST FRAME JOB SO TAKE IT EASY ON ME CUSTOM TRUCK BUILDERS:roflmao: IM TAKEING A LIL BREAK FROM ALL THEM IMPALA/ CAPRICE'S IVE BEEN WORKING ON.. AN TRYING NEW THINGS..IMA BUILD SOME TRUCKS...HERES A FEW PICX ITS FAR FROM DONE..JUST WANTED YA ALL TO KNOW IM STILL ALIVE AN BUILDING.LOL..


----------



## chevyguy97

that bomb looks killer man, i likes.
nice job on that frame, looks good to me, keep up the great work onit.
been doing alittle priming on my 70 roadrunner, Sledge Hammer, hope to have paint onit this weekend some time.


----------



## jevries

Facebook is doing good as well I see.



Trendsetta 68 said:


> I FOUND THIS INTERESTING ....................


----------



## bugs-one

Jeral, that is too clean. When I grow up I wanna build like you. lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> :around: THISIS WHY I DONT DO TTUCKS..LOL. BUILDING THE FRAMES I SEE ARE A PAINT IN THE ASS:banghead: ANYWAZE..MY FIST FRAME JOB SO TAKE IT EASY ON ME CUSTOM TRUCK BUILDERS:roflmao: IM TAKEING A LIL BREAK FROM ALL THEM IMPALA/ CAPRICE'S IVE BEEN WORKING ON.. AN TRYING NEW THINGS..IMA BUILD SOME TRUCKS...HERES A FEW PICX ITS FAR FROM DONE..JUST WANTED YA ALL TO KNOW IM STILL ALIVE AN BUILDING.LOL..


Looks good from where I'm at homie ! NICE !



chevyguy97 said:


> that bomb looks killer man, i likes.
> nice job on that frame, looks good to me, keep up the great work onit.
> been doing alittle priming on my 70 roadrunner, Sledge Hammer, hope to have paint onit this weekend some time.


Homie that Mopar is lookin' good ! Keep us posted !


----------



## hocknberry

nice frame jeral!! i like your fuel cell holder!....mopar looks good matt!


----------



## richphotos

Dynasty fam http://www.layitlow.com/forums/39-m...431-lindberg-1994-s10-mini-truck-forsale.html


----------



## richphotos

BTW, nice work everyone. Sorry I have been MIA, a lot of things have popped up recently


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:716....great job gettin out of your comfort zone!!! i got a couple trucks i need to start workin on...dreadin buildin a frame


----------



## hocknberry

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:716....great job gettin out of your comfort zone!!! i got a couple trucks i need to start workin on...dreadin buildin a frame


scratch frames aint that bad coast... it all depends on what you want to build?! PM me when you are in your truck mode bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

new update..still have some stiff to do yet...gotta hit up the hobby joint for some more stryene..


----------



## regalistic

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> new update..still have some stiff to do yet...gotta hit up the hobby joint for some more stryene..


lookin good man!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

nice !


----------



## chevyguy97

man that frame is looking good, hell it looks better then some of mine. great job on your first frame.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

todays picx...my daughter lexi buiding her pre painted polar lights 64 gto...had no wheels so i gave her these i got from mademan..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

kool !!!!!


----------



## hocknberry

your daughter put it down jeral! now drop it down for her! the black rollers look good with the paint....IMO...it would look dropped out!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

hocknberry said:


> your daughter put it down jeral! now drop it down for her! the black rollers look good with the paint....IMO...it would look dropped out!


oh i know that!!....ill show them how when its time...but this is her build so what she says goes.. shit she picked them out of prob..100 different sets of wheels...lol...


----------



## [email protected]

hocknberry said:


> your daughter put it down jeral! now drop it down for her! the black rollers look good with the paint....IMO...it would look dropped out!


Dude shut up.............. She's a little kid tryin to get into this hobby (that is supposed to be fun) that's where we all lose that concept.......... It's not shit unless we do some shit to it! 

When I get back to building.......... Ima build nothing but box stock , stock wheels with stock stance just to piss you off! 

But again it shouldn't matter as long as its building right? And don't worry Joe, ill do a how to for you on the box stock builds!


----------



## [email protected]

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> oh i know that!!....ill show them how when its time...but this is her build so what she says goes.. shit she picked them out of prob..100 different sets of theels...lol...


And that's good shit j, she's got taste and style! She knows what's looking good and what's not right! 
Shit if I recall.......... Hasn't she won awards already? Junior awards? 

Good for her......... I think brandons getting close to crackin open some outa soon........... He's been putting together some killer lego kits with ease! He may be ready soon!


----------



## chevyguy97

gto looks good, my daughter is itching to get another model, she just can't deside on what one to get. so i got her a 65 mustang kit, she will probley start onit while she's out for christmas break.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

thanks for the comps onthe lil one fellas..:thumbsup: 
anyes you are correct jeff between the 2 of them they have 6 awards from 3 shows...not bad....so proud of them ..an the best part about it is they love building next to me...as i love having them build with me...!:yes:

hell ya jeff get brandon going man...you 2 will love it!!!

chevyguy you allready know there no feeling like hangin out with the lil on spending quality time building together....cant wait to see the mustang..keep at it bro!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

update on the frame..


----------



## [email protected]

That's too sick j! Love the attention to the little things! 

And yea I can't wait till Brandon is ready to go......... Like I said he's been killin some lego kits, and I'm not talkin small lego kits either........ Some big lego kits.......... And to be honest...... Some of them lego kits went easy! 
I told him if he shows me he can build them on his own,and keep at it, we will start breaking out some snap kits for him! 

And with my shop being close to complete sometime after the new year....... Him an I should have some fun lol


----------



## hoppinmaddness

716LAYINLOW/004-128.jpg[/IMG]
























][/QUOTE] dam bro that car looks sick wats the color u used on it


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

hoppinmaddness said:


> 716LAYINLOW/004-128.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ]


 dam bro that car looks sick wats the color u used on it[/QUOTE]
:dunno:no clue my daughter built it.. it was pre painted. i think its gold....lol..sorry i had to...:rofl:


----------



## richphotos

Frame is lookin damn good!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

heres the 65 cornet my oldest daughter erin built today. pre painted polar lights 65 cornet.....she painted the motor an exaust...didnt have any wheels so i gave her some nice ragars to put on it... she had to drill out the hole in the back for them to fit.
.


----------



## Linc

your kids are putting down some nice builds!! how old are they? i have a 6 year old that eye balls my kits all the time and watches me when i build some times... one day she'll get to build some!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Linc said:


> your kids are putting down some nice builds!! how old are they? i have a 6 year old that eye balls my kits all the time and watches me when i build some times... one day she'll get to build some!


thanks man.. erin is 13 she built the 65 cornet an lexi is 12 she built the gto...


----------



## hocknberry

[email protected] said:


> Dude shut up.............. She's a little kid tryin to get into this hobby (that is supposed to be fun) that's where we all lose that concept.......... It's not shit unless we do some shit to it!
> 
> When I get back to building.......... Ima build nothing but box stock , stock wheels with stock stance just to piss you off!
> 
> But again it shouldn't matter as long as its building right? And don't worry Joe, ill do a how to for you on the box stock builds!


are you fuckin serious jeff?! im just givin props and said it would look good dropped with the wheels?! build all the box stock you want brother, and i or "we" will high five or give good constructive critique's...you know just voicing an opinion as we all do as builders on LIL and beyond! :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> todays picx...my daughter lexi buiding her pre painted polar lights 64 gto...had no wheels so i gave her these i got from mademan..


The only thing that matters is if she likes it. Tell her it looks great.


----------



## halfasskustoms

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> heres the 65 cornet my oldest daughter erin built today. pre painted polar lights 65 cornet.....she painted the motor an exaust...didnt have any wheels so i gave her some nice ragars to put on it... she had to drill out the hole in the back for them to fit..


Tell her that looks good too.


----------



## [email protected]

hocknberry said:


> are you fuckin serious jeff?! im just givin props and said it would look good dropped with the wheels?! build all the box stock you want brother, and i or "we" will high five or give good constructive critique's...you know just voicing an opinion as we all do as builders on LIL and beyond! :thumbsup:


Lol dude you do more typing then building......... How about silence your fingers and build something? 

And before you go flapping your gums about how I'm not building, I'm right here at the bench putting in work.............. I work 50-60 hours a week,feed a family,raise my kids and still find time for the bench! 

So don't give me none of your petty bullshit about how this and how I'm that........ I have free will to run my club how I see fit........ And I see this as being fit for the club! 

Show me something!


----------



## hocknberry

[email protected] said:


> Lol dude you do more typing then building......... How about silence your fingers and build something?
> 
> And before you go flapping your gums about how I'm not building, I'm right here at the bench putting in work.............. *I work 50-60 hours a week,feed a family,raise my kids and still find time for the bench! *
> 
> So don't give me none of your petty bullshit about how this and how I'm that........ I have free will to run my club how I see fit........ And I see this as being fit for the club!
> 
> Show me something!


i work the same hours if not more and i hit the bench when i can.......i never said anything about you not building?! and YES, THIS IS YOUR CLUB! WE ALL KNOW THAT....AND YES...RUN IT HOW YOU WILL...but how is shit talking to a fam member being fit for the club?! show you something?! whatcha want brother.......hit my build thread, ive posted up my latest projects......quit acting a fool already and take it to PM's!!!


----------



## richphotos

I can feel the love. 

Tell the girls the builds look awesome, keep it up!


----------



## [email protected]

hocknberry said:


> i work the same hours if not more and i hit the bench when i can.......i never said anything about you not building?! and YES, THIS IS YOUR CLUB! WE ALL KNOW THAT....AND YES...RUN IT HOW YOU WILL...but how is shit talking to a fam member being fit for the club?! show you something?! whatcha want brother.......hit my build thread, ive posted up my latest projects......quit acting a fool already and take it to PM's!!!



I figured ide get that out before you stuck you foot in your mouth! 
And shit talking a fam member? When did I shit talk? 
To me its getting things in line and sorting shit out........... I refuse to take shit to a pm, so do yourself a favor......... Don't ask for it again! 

I'm tired of the bullshit you put accross, and how you act......... Your slowly starting to remind me of someone else (that is no longer with us) 

I'm by no means shit talking you, so if you think your gonna present a case to this club on how I act? It's gonna back fire............ My approval rate is what sets me in motion  

In my eyes......... You need to get your shit straight and pull yourself together before your no longer apart of this club......... And I'm not taking shit to a pm, the club can read everything I have to say. And if there are any questions? They can call me or shoot me a text  Fuck a pm! 

You need to quit buzzin around here asking for how to's unless you intend on useing it in a build! 

You need to learn how to take peoples opinions on your builds or projects so to speak, instead of thinking your right and everyone else around you is wrong! That also got someone else booted outa this club! 


And also........ Me seeing threw the bullshit............. I seen what you did in the weekly finds and come-ups thread........ I seen what you put in bold letters and was a stab at me..............you wanna act like a fool? You'll get treated like one! 


So do yourself a favor....... Watch who you take stabs at,watch what you say,because if this club means anything to you, you will do what you have to do to remain a member! 

And if you wanna talk disrespect? I checked your build thread......... You finished like one build in roughly 3 years! That's disrespect enough to this club more then anything! 
Quit riding the name and make one for yourself already! 

No quit with the bullshit, take my words how you will, but go finish something already! Don't half ass anything, and just put in work! Make it look good and post up! It's not hard!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Jeral, your girls are some great builders!! They are building better than alot of the grown ass men that try to build! Your deffinately gonna have your hands full with them getting boyfriends and your model goodies ending up on thier builds.:rofl::biggrin:

Tell them I said, Great work and I cant wait to see what else they have up thier sleeves.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

D.L.O.Styles said:


> Jeral, your girls are some great builders!! They are building better than alot of the grown ass men that try to build! Your deffinately gonna have your hands full with them getting boyfriends and your model goodies ending up on thier builds.:rofl::biggrin:
> 
> Tell them I said, Great work and I cant wait to see what else they have up thier sleeves.


will do thanks brotha....:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

lil update ont the front suspension... looks like shit right now ..but ill get it together an painted soon..still have to notch the frame for the centerlink an prob..round off the frame behind the a-arms..


----------



## sandcast

Jeral, it's great you got your kids to build.

My youngest girl built a couple then stopped.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

nice frame work homie !


----------



## dig_derange

that frame looks great J! that's some motivation right there. I think I've just talked myself into a project that will NEED a scratchbuilt chassis.


----------



## hocknberry

[email protected] said:


> I figured ide get that out before you stuck you foot in your mouth!
> And shit talking a fam member? When did I shit talk?
> To me its getting things in line and sorting shit out........... I refuse to take shit to a pm, so do yourself a favor......... Don't ask for it again!
> 
> I'm tired of the bullshit you put accross, and how you act......... Your slowly starting to remind me of someone else (that is no longer with us)
> 
> I'm by no means shit talking you, so if you think your gonna present a case to this club on how I act? It's gonna back fire............ My approval rate is what sets me in motion
> 
> In my eyes......... You need to get your shit straight and pull yourself together before your no longer apart of this club......... And I'm not taking shit to a pm, the club can read everything I have to say. And if there are any questions? They can call me or shoot me a text  Fuck a pm!
> 
> You need to quit buzzin around here asking for how to's unless you intend on useing it in a build!
> 
> You need to learn how to take peoples opinions on your builds or projects so to speak, instead of thinking your right and everyone else around you is wrong! That also got someone else booted outa this club!
> 
> 
> And also........ Me seeing threw the bullshit............. I seen what you did in the weekly finds and come-ups thread........ I seen what you put in bold letters and was a stab at me..............you wanna act like a fool? You'll get treated like one!
> 
> 
> So do yourself a favor....... Watch who you take stabs at,watch what you say,because if this club means anything to you, you will do what you have to do to remain a member!
> 
> And if you wanna talk disrespect? I checked your build thread......... You finished like one build in roughly 3 years! That's disrespect enough to this club more then anything!
> Quit riding the name and make one for yourself already!
> 
> No quit with the bullshit, take my words how you will, but go finish something already! Don't half ass anything, and just put in work! Make it look good and post up! It's not hard!


ok, fuck a PM, i was just tryin to keep drama out of the thread....so real talk then....i wasnt even pissed off really.....like i said, just tryin to make light of things, i just like fuckin around, lifes too short to be all serious and mad! and yes i put it in bold letters to make it stand out to crack a joke on you....you took it the wrong way....what can i do about that?! my bad i guess! now what bullshit are you talking about that i put across?! and how i act?! i aint acting any different now then when i was asked to join the club jeff?! i aint trying to present any kind of case on how you act or trying to get guys to choose sides or anything like that bro! whats wrong with asking for how too's?! fuck i built for years before i even hit up LIL and have leaned so much more tips and tricks because of asking questions! i have put plenty of the info i've asked for into use! yes...i will agree with you...i've been tinkering and in progress more then i have finished......i just cant stay focused on a build for too long with the pile of resin and plastic i have! especially when something goes wrong, im just like "fuck it, back in the box for another day before i smash it"! i see new shit on here that motivates me all the time....hense the modelers A.D.D. that i have! i mean shit....maybe i really do have A.D.D.?! LOL....when have i ever went off or got pissed on opinions and what not givin on my builds or projects?! when have i thought i was right and everyone was wrong...come on bro?! where did that come from?! as for finishing 1 build in 3 years......incase you are un-aware....i had 2 threads going, and thats when everyone was crackin on newbs and what not for un-needed thread posts....so i decided to just keep 1 thread going...there is no way im am trying to disrespect DYNASTY! i aint riding a name brother.....im proud to be in the big D and the wicked builders we have in the club! i show up to work at 4 am to load up house furnature into 53 foot semi trailers for 10-13 hours a day.....im dead when i get home, bench time and family time mix like oil and water after that! last part to all of this...what am i doing thats half assed in my builds?! cuz honestly......no body really says....."do this better"?! LOL i cant really believe its come to all this....over plastic!!!! resin in some cases........ holy shitballs!!


----------



## Linc

ok i didnt wanna butt my nose in where it doesnt belong but both of you girls need to 

SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BUILD SOMETHING!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

Linc said:


> ok i didnt wanna butt my nose in where it doesnt belong but both of you girls need to
> 
> SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BUILD SOMETHING!!!!
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


Troof!


----------



## chevyguy97

that frame is looking good 716.
and as far as the dropped and hock spat, ya'll both work too many hours to be building models anyways, lmao---but when ya'll do get time to build ya'll shit looks good, keep up the great work, and just remember DYNASTY is not just a club it's a family, so remember what ever ya'll say to each other, just remember it's like two brothers fighting, and at the end of the day both of ya'll are in the same fam and no one is going anywhere. one club, one family, one name---DYNASTY M.C.C. 4-life.


----------



## corky

good stuff in here


----------



## caprice on dz

Down to the final assembly on the 58, waiting for the dash and headliner to dry. Did some test painting today. Found a few old cans of the plasti-kote flip flop paints. These are both the copper to green sprayed over the black base as required. Only difference is I topped coated one with killer cans brand lime green and the other with killer cans brand manderine orange. The orange I have planned for either a 63 impala or 80s caddy, the green I think will be going on a 59 or 60 impala.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

nice colors on those spoons ! keep us posted !


----------



## hocknberry

chevyguy97 said:


> that frame is looking good 716.
> and as far as the dropped and hock spat, ya'll both work too many hours to be building models anyways, lmao---but when ya'll do get time to build ya'll shit looks good, keep up the great work, and just remember DYNASTY is not just a club it's a family, so remember what ever ya'll say to each other, just remember it's like two brothers fighting, and at the end of the day both of ya'll are in the same fam and no one is going anywhere. one club, one family, one name---DYNASTY M.C.C. 4-life.


yah....blah!!! im over it....i do kinda have to sit here and laugh about it now honestly! i mean 2 grown ass men fighting over little plastic cars!!! for fuck sake right?! just 2 hard headed builders trying to get the last word....i dont know, fuck it im done~~~~~>moving forward! :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

caprice on dz said:


> Down to the final assembly on the 58, waiting for the dash and headliner to dry. Did some test painting today. Found a few old cans of the plasti-kote flip flop paints. These are both the copper to green sprayed over the black base as required. Only difference is I topped coated one with killer cans brand lime green and the other with killer cans brand manderine orange. The orange I have planned for either a 63 impala or 80s caddy, the green I think will be going on a 59 or 60 impala.


the other one looks good, but im diggin that green for sure! LOL ive never had luck with orange


----------



## caprice on dz

95% done, just need to paint the headliner and final assembly.


----------



## ART2ROLL

caprice on dz said:


> 95% done, just need to paint the headliner and final assembly.



Clean :thumbsup::cheesy:


----------



## Lownslow302

caprice on dz said:


> 95% done, just need to paint the headliner and final assembly.


nice


----------



## [email protected]

hocknberry said:


> yah....blah!!! im over it....i do kinda have to sit here and laugh about it now honestly! i mean 2 grown ass men fighting over little plastic cars!!! for fuck sake right?! just 2 hard headed builders trying to get the last word....i dont know, fuck it im done~~~~~>moving forward! :thumbsup:



Yup pretty much!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

update on my secret build....lol..

























still need to clear the frame..an as you cansee i didnt really care about smooting out all the joints on the top of the frame cause you wont see them with the floor on top!!


----------



## ART2ROLL

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> update on my secret build....lol..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still need to clear the frame..an as you cansee i didnt really care about smooting out all the joints on the top of the frame cause you wont see them with the floor on top!!



Thats some nice work on that frame *716 LAYIN LOW

*​Hereshttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/61663-716-layin-low.html


----------



## hocknberry

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> update on my secret build....lol..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still need to clear the frame..an as you cansee i didnt really care about smooting out all the joints on the top of the frame cause you wont see them with the floor on top!!


i like the green! and yah...forget what the top of the frame looks like, you got a cab and bed to cover that!! LOL


----------



## ART2ROLL

Here's what I got done tonight


----------



## hocknberry

ART2ROLL said:


> Here's what I got done tonight


:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

so i've been trowing around an idea to do my 66 already...started diggin through parts boxes when i got home and found this?!
















so 66 is on the back burner...and here goes another damn project! the lil capri II is gonna have to sit out as well!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW




----------



## DTAT2

thats F'N NIIICE the detail is flawless looks like you could start that bad boi with the right keys where did u get that carburetor


----------



## Trendsetta 68

thats some serious work fam ! R U tryin' to drag race with that engine ! That hoe looks _*FAST*_ !


----------



## hocknberry

nice jeral!! you got that wire detail on lock!!


----------



## hocknberry

so im tryin to scratch this building itch while its there and i got the time!! heres a pic of the scattered "parts" REALLY...GOLD PLATE in a parts box?! LOL im such a hoarder!!








im gonna change the hollywood top up!
















top cut!!
















then DAMMIT!! i was afraid a post or both would go!! anyone have a vert post for a 65?!


----------



## Lownslow302

speedster vert


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

got htis in the mail today for the dynasty tuner build...thank mazdat!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

ART2ROLL said:


> Here's what I got done tonight


:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW




----------



## caprice on dz

She's finally done, more pics in my build thread


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Phil that ho is BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

this must be my page!!!.lol..716....58 came out nice an clean bro..:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

yo....is anyone taking on the task of the x-mas exchange this year???:dunno: lmk...asap....if no one wants to tackle it i will.... its comming fast!:run::yes::run:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

IM THE ONLY ONE WHO POSTED IN HERE SINCE LAST SUNDAY

ANYWAYS........ IM DOING THE DYNASTY X-MAS EXCHANGE FOR THIS YEAR..:thumbsup:.
PLEASE SEND ME YOUR ADDY IF YOU WANT TO GET IN THIS.:biggrin:. 
SORRY FOR THE SHORT NOTICE :run:
BUT I GUESS WE ALL MUST HAVE FORGOT ABOUT IT AN HOW FAST IT WILL BE HERE!!!.
AN IT JUST WOULDNT BE THE SAME WITHOUT IT...:no: AN YES I LIKE SMILEY FACES...LMAO!! 
I NEED ALL THE ADDY'S I CAN GET FROM DYNASTY MEMBERS BY FRIDAY......
MY GIRLS WILL DRAW THE NAMES AN I WILL HAVE THEM SENT TO YOU SAT....MORNING...
WE DONT HAVE MUCH TIME LET GET THIS CRACKIN!!!!

AGAIN DONT POST ADDYS HERE PM ME WITH THEM.. THANKS FELLAS....:h5:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

damn this place is dead!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> IM THE ONLY ONE WHO POSTED IN HERE SINCE LAST SUNDAY
> 
> ANYWAYS........ IM DOING THE DYNASTY X-MAS EXCHANGE FOR THIS YEAR..:thumbsup:.
> PLEASE SEND ME YOUR ADDY IF YOU WANT TO GET IN THIS.:biggrin:.
> SORRY FOR THE SHORT NOTICE :run:
> BUT I GUESS WE ALL MUST HAVE FORGOT ABOUT IT AN HOW FAST IT WILL BE HERE!!!.
> AN IT JUST WOULDNT BE THE SAME WITHOUT IT...:no: AN YES I LIKE SMILEY FACES...LMAO!!
> I NEED ALL THE ADDY'S I CAN GET FROM DYNASTY MEMBERS BY FRIDAY......
> MY GIRLS WILL DRAW THE NAMES AN I WILL HAVE THEM SENT TO YOU SAT....MORNING...
> WE DONT HAVE MUCH TIME LET GET THIS CRACKIN!!!!
> 
> AGAIN DONT POST ADDYS HERE PM ME WITH THEM.. THANKS FELLAS....:h5:


BUMP!


----------



## COAST2COAST

damn jeral, tuner is badass, so is your weathering job:thumbsup:


----------



## Trikejustclownin

Hey homie is that engraving And if it is how did you do it


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

thanks coast:thumbsup:

hey trike ...that is just the way the kit came all i did was paint it an foil'd the casket.



ONLY 2 MORE DAYS TO SEND ME YOUR ADDY'S FOR THE DYNASTY EXCHANGE..
COME ON FELLAS LET GET R DONE...


----------



## halfasskustoms

Man I'm liken that ratrod.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

THIS HAS BEEN UP LONG ENUOGH FOR ALL THE MEMBERS TO SEE....


COME ON WHERE ARE THE REST OF YOU GUYS AT:dunno:.....LETS DO THIS......YOU GOT TILL MIDNIGHT TOMORROW MY TIME HERE IN N.Y. TO GET YOUR NAMES IN.......
ILL TAKE ALL THE NAMES I CAN....IMA HAVE TA START CALLIN YA ALL OUT...LOL...:rofl:.. GET YOUR NAMES IN HERE.:happysad:.




IM DOING THE DYNASTY X-MAS EXCHANGE FOR THIS YEAR..:thumbsup:.
PLEASE SEND ME YOUR ADDY IF YOU WANT TO GET IN THIS.:biggrin:. 
SORRY FOR THE SHORT NOTICE :run:
BUT I GUESS WE ALL MUST HAVE FORGOT ABOUT IT AN HOW FAST IT WILL BE HERE!!!.
AN IT JUST WOULDNT BE THE SAME WITHOUT IT...:no: AN YES I LIKE SMILEY FACES...LMAO!! 
I NEED ALL THE ADDY'S I CAN GET FROM DYNASTY MEMBERS BY FRIDAY......
MY GIRLS WILL DRAW THE NAMES AN I WILL HAVE THEM SENT TO YOU SAT....MORNING...
WE DONT HAVE MUCH TIME LET GET THIS CRACKIN!!!!

AGAIN DONT POST ADDYS HERE PM ME WITH THEM.. THANKS FELLAS....:h5:


----------



## hocknberry

that skyline is nice jeral!! i love the weathering on the rod! i've heard of a few different ways....how'd you do it?! the last good how to IMO was james' with the sponges and him fightin his cell phone! LOL


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I got to get me one of those Dragula's ! Sweet build bro !!!!!

No can do on the Exchange ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

LAST DAY TO GET YOUR ADDYS IN FOT HE EXCHANGE.....
:sprint:
COME ON WHERE ARE THE REST OF YOU GUYS AT:dunno:.....LETS DO THIS......YOU GOT TILL MIDNIGHT TONIGHT MY TIME HERE IN N.Y. TO GET YOUR NAMES IN.......
ILL TAKE ALL THE NAMES I CAN....IMA HAVE TA START CALLIN YA ALL OUT...LOL...:rofl:.. GET YOUR NAMES IN HERE.:happysad:.




IM DOING THE DYNASTY X-MAS EXCHANGE FOR THIS YEAR..:thumbsup:.
PLEASE SEND ME YOUR ADDY IF YOU WANT TO GET IN THIS.:biggrin:. 
SORRY FOR THE SHORT NOTICE :run:
BUT I GUESS WE ALL MUST HAVE FORGOT ABOUT IT AN HOW FAST IT WILL BE HERE!!!.
AN IT JUST WOULDNT BE THE SAME WITHOUT IT...:no: AN YES I LIKE SMILEY FACES...LMAO!! 
I NEED ALL THE ADDY'S I CAN GET FROM DYNASTY MEMBERS BY FRIDAY......
MY GIRLS WILL DRAW THE NAMES AN I WILL HAVE THEM SENT TO YOU SAT....MORNING...
WE DONT HAVE MUCH TIME LET GET THIS CRACKIN!!!!

AGAIN DONT POST ADDYS HERE PM ME WITH THEM.. THANKS FELLAS....:h5:


----------



## chevyguy97

got some flocking done on "Sledge Hammer"s interior.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That is a seriously _*CLEAN*_ flocking job !!!




chevyguy97 said:


> got some flocking done on "Sledge Hammer"s interior.


----------



## chevyguy97

thanks Trendsetta, im really happy with how it came out myself.


----------



## caprice on dz

Next project, 53 Hudson Hornet, no idea on colors yet but I do know that it will have Replica and Miniatures of MD artillery wheels. So far I have cleaned up the mold lines and set the ride height in the rear, had to notch the frame and belly/driveshaft tunnel, not sure if the front will get this low yet though.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Those wheels are sick Phil ! That Hudson's gonna be KOOL , keep us posted. Are you close to Rep & M of M ? 

I also have a hard time choosin' colors, that is what holds up alot of my builds.


----------



## caprice on dz

the owner lives right up the street from my work , he's also a club member so I see him once a month


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: ! You got inside access ... hmmm ... !


----------



## caprice on dz

Norm's items are on the level with modelhaus quality wise, but he's old school, mail order and no online, you can find him at nnl east and toledo though. Prices are fairly decent too. If he sets up his boards this weekend I'll take pics of what he has displayed, but his catalog is pretty huge to display everything


----------



## Trendsetta 68

kool, Yeah Norm's items are super top notch !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mademan

caprice on dz said:


> Norm's items are on the level with modelhaus quality wisr, be he's old school, mail order and no online, you can find him at nnl east and toledo though. Prices are fairly decent too. If he sets up his boards this weekend I'll take pics of what he has displayed, but his catalog is pretty huge to display evetything


you got paypal? if he is setup and has another set of these artillery wheels, wanna grab me a set? i have a helluva time ordering from them being up in canada.


----------



## caprice on dz

Got my wheels mocked up, Rep&Min's rims on the kit white walls, the tires that came with the rims were a tad too tall and skinny for my liking.


----------



## caprice on dz

mademan said:


> you got paypal? if he is setup and has another set of these artillery wheels, wanna grab me a set? i have a helluva time ordering from them being up in canada.


I believe he makes them to order, which all I would have to do is email him and tell him I want another set, looks like first class international mail will be between $5 & $10 with insurance. Let me know and I can have him bring me a set to the meeting next month (1/21/12) or possibly arrange to meet up with him prior.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

LEXI AN HER GTO.... ERIN IS BUILDING HERS NOW ILL POST PICX OF HERE LATER (PRE PAINTED POLAR LIGHTS BUT I POLISHED IT UP)


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thats lookin' good Phil, real nice choice of wheels!



caprice on dz said:


> Got my wheels mocked up, Rep&Min's rims on the kit white walls, the tires that came with the rims were a tad too tall and skinny for my liking.





716 LAYIN LOW said:


> LEXI AN HER GTO.... ERIN IS BUILDING HERS NOW ILL POST PICX OF HERE LATER (PRE PAINTED POLAR LIGHTS BUT I POLISHED IT UP)


Heck your daughters build better than some of the dudes in my local model car club !


----------



## DJ-ROY

:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

my oolderst daughter erin an her gto..


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

kool ........... what color did she use ?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Trendsetta 68 said:


> kool ........... what color did she use ?


NO CLUE BRO...THERE ALL PRE PAINTED KITS


----------



## Trendsetta 68

aw..... I thought she painted it..... to many paint fumes for me this morning I guess ... 



716 LAYIN LOW said:


> NO CLUE BRO...THERE ALL PRE PAINTED KITS


----------



## mr_custom_kreation_2011

show me how you made your hinges


----------



## dade county

Hey family sorry been gone for a min but I haven't stooped building hows everybody and man I wish my daughter would build a model she builds robots.this is what I been building








This is something I plan to make run round 90 MPH








This is the Lamborghini chassies and this does 95 MPH heres the body








I have a few more cars I'm building ill post soon as I can


----------



## bigdogg323

TO ALL THE DYNASTY MCC HAPPY NEW YEAR FELLAS


----------



## corky

right click and save lol:yes:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx homie! You have a safe and God blessed new years homie!


----------



## dade county

Happy new year fam


----------



## slash

dade county said:


> Happy new year fam


 same to you homie.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

_*Be safe and have a God Blessed New Years homies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!








*_


----------



## [email protected]

Damn, page two? 

I should have a paint booth by Jan.7th.......... And a pressure pot and casting supplies by the end of the month........ Shop is coming along well...... And looking to get things more organized before I crack open my first kit in the new place!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

my 1st 1 done for 2012!!!









BROWN SUGA


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

clean 55 just the way it is homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

93FULLSIZE said:


> my 1st 1 done for 2012!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BROWN SUGA


Man frank that is clean more pics please


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

ill post some tomorrow Evan its late here and i gotta work in the morning:banghead: ...thanks for the props guys!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

93FULLSIZE said:


> ill post some tomorrow Evan its late here and i gotta work in the morning:banghead: ...thanks for the props guys!!!:thumbsup:


Good stuff man I'll check back


----------



## chevyguy97

that chevy is clean as hell, nice job 93fullsize.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

sorry for small pics but i didnt go through photobucket because it was slow as hell!!


----------



## warsr67

clean 55 bro. keep up the super work.








BROWN SUGA[/QUOTE]


----------



## Trendsetta 68

X2 !



warsr67 said:


> clean 55 bro. keep up the super work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BROWN SUGA


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tonioseven

93FULLSIZE said:


> View attachment 421437
> View attachment 421438
> View attachment 421440
> View attachment 421442
> 
> 
> sorry for small pics but i didnt go through photobucket because it was slow as hell!!



I can't see it that good; you should send it to me so I can get a closer look...


----------



## VICTOR0509

93FULLSIZE said:


> my 1st 1 done for 2012!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BROWN SUGA


 wow that is beautiful


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

warsr67 said:


> clean 55 bro. keep up the super work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BROWN SUGA


[/QUOTE]
thanks homie!!


Trendsetta 68 said:


> X2 !
> thanks bro!!


[/QUOTE]



Tonioseven said:


> I can't see it that good; you should send it to me so I can get a closer look...


lmao bro!!!!! its in the mail!!!


VICTOR0509 said:


> wow that is beautiful


thanks bro!!


----------



## modelsbyroni

LOOKIN GOOD FRANK, CANT WAIT TO SEE IT UP CLOSE.:thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic

My first for the year.... more pics in my thread


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thats Gangsta right there homie !


----------



## dade county

sup homiez ibeen gone for a min sorry so i started this 32 ford to kinda make things right lol
















































enjoy


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

looking good dade,,, one of these days ya gotta show us how you get them doors to kick in the jam like that.. keep up the great work..


----------



## dade county

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> looking good dade,,, one of these days ya gotta show us how you get them doors to kick in the jam like that.. keep up the great work..



lol a lot of people have been at me bout how i do it .
its not hard but kinda complicated i have three diffrent ways to make the hendge but any hendge semetricaly square will work .nevermind the angel but the most area needs concern is the door and fender ill show vedio on it but i want folks to utilize it thats all. ill do a toutorial on it soon ipromise


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Here's a few pics of doors that "kick in" .......... I hope this helps ............* :dunno:


----------



## KOOL-AID23

So the hinge is more squared then rounded?


----------



## hocknberry

congrats to the guys of DYNASTY that made it into LISM.....i got my issue today!:thumbsup:


----------



## dade county

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Here's a few pics of doors that "kick in" .......... I hope this helps ............* :dunno:



can you post a vid on the doors opening and closeing


----------



## dade county

duz the doors open likethis


----------



## dyzcustoms

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Here's a few pics of doors that "kick in" .......... I hope this helps ............* :dunno:


can you explain the real difference here, readers would like to know


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

The doors open regular like most 1:1 cars.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

more picx in my photo's..


----------



## dade county

OJ Hydraulics said:


> The doors open regular like most 1:1 cars.


i just wanted to see wut was involved in opening the doors with that type of set up


----------



## dade county

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> more picx in my photo's..



thats realy nice


----------



## MKD904

not to jump in on your thread, but here's another pic of the same thing....


----------



## caprice on dz

still got a few details to add and some slight paint touch ups


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Homies when I get home from work i'll take a vid and try to explain what is involved.


----------



## pancho1969

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> looking good dade,,, one of these days ya gotta show us how you get them doors to kick in the jam like that.. keep up the great work..


If u no how to hinge a door just flip the hinge. Put the swivel part on the door and the rods that it slides into on the fender. Hope that makes since haha


----------



## chevyguy97

well i got some clear onit today. should have this one all wrapped up by the end of next week.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Here's a quick vid I did to try to help anybody who wants to know .........* it ain't the best vid *, but it's the best I could come up with ........ :dunno:



Any questions just ask homies.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

_*Homie that paint is LOVELY !!!!!!!!!!!!!

*_


chevyguy97 said:


> well i got some clear onit today. should have this one all wrapped up by the end of next week.


----------



## hocknberry

nice info vid trend....matt.....color came out nice bro!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

hocknberry said:


> nice info vid trend....matt.....color came out nice bro!




:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

thanks for the comps, really tring to build this one really well, im taking it to a show in April and i want 1st place, i know we build for ourselfs, but i have been to two shows and i have 2nd and 3rd down, now i need a 1st. lol


----------



## dade county

heres what i dun today

























started da jamb work 
















shot some base silver


----------



## dade county

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Here's a quick vid I did to try to help anybody who wants to know .........* it ain't the best vid *, but it's the best I could come up with ........ :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> Any questions just ask homies.


thats wuts up


----------



## dade county

MORNING fam


----------



## dade county

laid down some candy n clear lastnight heres a few pics haddone sanded and reclear pics on that soon


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Man you buildin fast ! Looks good bro ! Real nice jamb & hinge work too ........


----------



## dade county

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Man you buildin fast ! Looks good bro ! Real nice jamb & hinge work too ........


thanks bro i go bak to work monday so ill be slowin down


----------



## chevyguy97

Hay Trendsetta thanks for posting those pic's of your door hinges, after looking at them, i have desided to redo the hinges on my 70 roadrunner, now the doors open like they should, i hate working on one after i have painted and cleared it, but i just had to try those hinges out.


----------



## dade county

starting the motor building process


----------



## GreenBandit

Love that color bro!


----------



## dade county

GreenBandit said:


> Love that color bro!


its house of color candy brandy whine


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Tight work Dade! Nice color! Matt that car looks badass!! I wish you luck on gettin you a first place win.


----------



## chevyguy97

Thanks D.L.O. tring to bring one home for the big D.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

chevyguy97 said:


> Hay Trendsetta thanks for posting those pic's of your door hinges, after looking at them, i have desided to redo the hinges on my 70 roadrunner, now the doors open like they should, i hate working on one after i have painted and cleared it, but i just had to try those hinges out.


 Looks good bro, glad to help ! Real nice Roadrunner !



dade county said:


> starting the motor building process


 engine looks great so far , can't wait to see it with those P-E parts on it to ! .......... :drama:


----------



## chevyguy97

Sledge Hammer, 1st one for the year, really tring to step my game up for 2012!!!!







more pic's in my room.


----------



## dade county

D.L.O.Styles said:


> Tight work Dade! Nice color! Matt that car looks badass!! I wish you luck on gettin you a first place win.





Trendsetta 68 said:


> Looks good bro, glad to help ! Real nice Roadrunner !
> 
> engine looks great so far , can't wait to see it with those P-E parts on it to ! .......... :drama:


thanks guys


----------



## chevyguy97

Sledge Hammer, 1st one of the year, really tring to step my game up for 2012!!!!












more pic's in my room.


----------



## dade county

thats sexy


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Man thats a beautiful build! 



chevyguy97 said:


> Sledge Hammer, 1st one of the year, really tring to step my game up for 2012!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pic's in my room.


----------



## chevyguy97

Sledge Hammer outside.


----------



## Lowridingmike

dade county said:


> laid down some candy n clear lastnight heres a few pics haddone sanded and reclear pics on that soon


My, this is gonna be a pretty nice car. Got me wanting to build one. SInce build my 31 Model a I've been thinking bout another 20's/30s ride but this locked it in. I'm going across the street to the hobby shop right now, see If I can find one..


----------



## dade county

Lowridingmike said:


> My, this is gonna be a pretty nice car. Got me wanting to build one. SInce build my 31 Model a I've been thinking bout another 20's/30s ride but this locked it in. I'm going across the street to the hobby shop right now, see If I can find one..


sunovabitch......!!!!!! fukin show off .yall ***** lives cross the street from a hobby shop i gotta get in my car to visit any one thats close luky basterd .....ok now that ive vented wuts gudhomie u diggin da 32 man i lke these kinda cars" curvy " just the way love my women ..this is actually my 4th one but havent gotten this far with any of them .well im gonna finnish eatin aint got nomo side wurk so off to the motor detail work.. i go


and wuts gud dynasty fam hope things and builds are doing great


----------



## dade county

hey lowridinmike i didnt mean to be rude homie just a lil mean joke ..well i got a lil done to the motor


----------



## COAST2COAST

lookin good in here fam:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Looks good bro, real nice detail ......... :drama:



dade county said:


> hey lowridinmike i didnt mean to be rude homie just a lil mean joke ..well i got a lil done to the motor


----------



## chevyguy97

well im still in a muscle car/ mopar building mood, so i got the 70 challenger back out.










not sure on color yet, but tring to get everything else done first.


----------



## dade county

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Looks good bro, real nice detail ......... :drama:


thanks homie


----------



## dade county

tranny stick wurkin on the tran cooling lines suks cause i had to remove tha header to accomplish


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Lovin that tranny dipstick! That motor is lookin real good!


----------



## 502Regal

dade county said:


> hey lowridinmike i didnt mean to be rude homie just a lil mean joke ..well i got a lil done to the motor



You smooth, I'd hate me too. aint been lucky that long though, just built the office on Sept 6th last year. Is that a dipstick on that motor? Now this one looks real good. Alot that I see look real big and exxagerated. Nice work!


----------



## dade county

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Lovin that tranny dipstick! That motor is lookin real good!


thanks homie ma ole lady gave me that challange "build a real looking motor wit da vacume hoses ,pcv valve,shit i even have P/E nuts but they flat i found a sight that makes and sells lil ass nuts n boltsjust for the hobby i hate my wife now i see much more to buildin amotor now bitch always give me work to do ,lol i wouldnt kno wut to do with out her ..............sometimes! 



Slowridingmike said:


> You smooth, I'd hate me too. aint been lucky that long though, just built the office on Sept 6th last year. Is that a dipstick on that motor? Now this one looks real good. Alot that I see look real big and exxagerated. Nice work!


thanks homie thats a sewing pin imma do the engine dip stick today and run tranny lines lol yea might add an oil cooler to tha motor and run the hoses shit i still gotta mak the head liner lol the guts ar gonna be foam i suck at it but i cud make it look like suade cool im still stuk on feet n shoes fa dis hoe, i got a set of deep gold ds ,but im just not sure huuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## chevyguy97

That motor looks Awesome, keep up the great work homie


----------



## dade county

chevyguy97 said:


> That motor looks Awesome, keep up the great work homie


thanks homie


----------



## dade county

ttt


----------



## TINGOS

dade county said:


> tranny stick wurkin on the tran cooling lines suks cause i had to remove tha header to accomplish[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> YUP DIP STICK,DANG THATS TIGHT.


----------



## chevyguy97

ATT: All Dynasty Members---the year long build off has come to a close---if you built somthing for the build off please go to the Dynasty year long build off page and post ONE pic of each of your builds---Best Lowrider---Truck---Bike--Hotrod/Muscle car---Tuner---Engine---Year You Were Born, you have untill the 15th of this month to get your pic's in, I will be putting up a voting poll by the 20th of this month and you will have till the end of the month for voting. Thanks.


----------



## chevyguy97

good job so far on posting pic's of your build off models this is who i have
93fullsize
01650xlt
owenart714
art2roll
chevyguy97

thanks guys, PLEASE IF YOU BUILT A MODEL FOR THE YEAR LONG BUILD OFF PLEASE GO TO THE DYNASTY YEAR LONG BUILD OFF PAGE AND POST 1 PIC OF EACH OF THE MODELS YOU BUILT FOR THE LIST. thanks. i will be putting up a poll for voting on the 20th of this month so please get those pic's in by the 15th. great job to all the builders. Dynasty gona show them how it's done up in this beeeeeeeeee-aaaaaaaach


----------



## caprice on dz

couldn't sleep so I shot some color. dupli-color bahama blue, the gray primer made it a little darker than it should have been. now I'm up in the air on the roof, do I go dupli-color silver flake or dark blue flake?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

id do darker blue top..looks nice...that what i did on my bonni wagon.:thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

blue metal flake top and light clear coat applied


----------



## EVIL C

Looks good phil


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

LOOKING GOOD...WHAT COLOR RIMS?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That looks good Phil...nice color contrast.


----------



## chevyguy97

These are the people that have posted pic's of there year long build off builds, if you are not on this list and built somthing for the year long build off PLEASE go to the Dynasty Year Long Build Off page and post 1 pic of each of your builds. THANKS
93Fullsize
06150xlt
owenart714
Art 2 Roll
Chevyguy97
Caprice on Dz
D.L.O. Styles
716Layin Low
Coast 2 Coast

Thanks for the pic's guys.


----------



## MAZDAT

caprice on dz said:


> blue metal flake top and light clear coat applied



Looks good bro!!!!:thumbsup: Like the color combo. If I was building it, I'll go with some baby moons or chrome reverse wheels Just my .02


----------



## caprice on dz




----------



## hocknberry

paint came out clean BIG PHIL!! that top color came out nice!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Wow the Hudson looks kool,artillery wheels do it for me.


----------



## caprice on dz

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> LOOKING GOOD...WHAT COLOR RIMS?


same as the top


----------



## chevyguy97

Has anybody seen or heard from RICHPHOTOS he is the one that built that bad ass blue S-10 for the build off, he still needs to post one good pic of that truck and anything else he built for the build off.
AND anyone else that has built for the build off still needs to post pic's we have 5 days left to post pic's. PLEASE post 1 pic of each build over on the year long build off page.
THANKS FOR THE PIC'S GUYS, man Dynasty put down some bad ass builds last year.


----------



## [email protected]

I wanna welcome our newest member to the club............. TINGOS........... Show Homie some love and welcome to the club brother............. !


----------



## [email protected]

Sense I'm in town over here, I might as well post what's on my bench lol
Interior pending at the momment.














































Something quick to get the ball rolling, its been almost 6-8 months sense the last time I finished something!


----------



## rollindeep408

Hey jeff finish that up and send it my way thanks  lol color is nice rims fit it perfect


----------



## [email protected]

The color is crazy......... It was a can of galaxy gray metalic, and somehow over white primer, it turned into a olive green metallic lol........... Don't ask....... Because I have no clue........... And the reason this is getting built is because I thought the same thing about the wheels! Just look right under that ugly ass truck lol


----------



## hocknberry

[email protected] said:


> I wanna welcome our newest member to the club............. TINGOS........... Show Homie some love and welcome to the club brother............. !


WELCOME TO THE FAMILA TINGOS!!! i was kinda shocked to hear you were gonna leave the 1:24 world to build your bomb...and now you are flyin the the big D flag?! HELL YAH BROTHER!! here we go!


----------



## chevyguy97

WELCOME TO THE DYNASTY FAM TINGOS, NICE TO HAVE YA ON BOARD.
JEFF that yota is clean, i likes. nice to see ya found time to build.

3 DAYS LEFT TO GET THOSE PIC'S IN FOR THE YEAR LONG BUILD OFF, THANKS TO THOSE THAT HAVE POSTED, I KNOW THERE ARE MORE.


----------



## TINGOS

*YUP*

Thanks for letting a nig in Jeff, I'll step up the game & will rep the best to my ability.Gracias Hock you know how we do.Keep the ball rollin & do the damn thang,TINGOS gonna get stupid with it.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:welcome tingos...good to have u on the team!!

jeff the truck looks great !:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

what up tingo!! glad to have ya ...ill call ya later ta shoot the shit...:thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic

welcome to the fam homie!!!


----------



## [email protected]

My first for 2012


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang ! Bienvenido a la familia ! Congrats to Tingos !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Sweet truck, love the color !


----------



## chevyguy97

HAY JEFF, go add 1 pic of that truck to the Year Long Build Off Page, so that you are atleast on the list of building somthing. you did build it with in the deadline for posting pic's so put it in there homie. damn truck looks goooooood. i likes.


----------



## dade county

been gone for a min had to make some bread ,got this last week ,traxxas spartan ,6s lipo brushless around 60 mph 




it was hard to give it full throttle shit kept lifting i fliped it twice got spooked and the second timealmost lost the top 
had ma son and ma wife as the camra man,had a nice time tried to fish but the wind wasnt nice ,,maby thats y the boat kep wanting to ....fly


----------



## hocknberry

[email protected] said:


> My first for 2012


im lovin the toy jeff! color is sick and those wheels fit it nice!! the chrome is nice as hell, you send it out for plating?!


----------



## TINGOS

*YO*



Trendsetta 68 said:


> Dang ! Bienvenido a la familia ! Congrats to Tingos !


GRACIAS TREND


----------



## godsmacked

[email protected] said:


> My first for 2012


bout time you did something jeff !!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

hocknberry said:


> im lovin the toy jeff! color is sick and those wheels fit it nice!! the chrome is nice as hell, you send it out for plating?!


Nah, straight outa the box


----------



## hocknberry

[email protected] said:


> Nah, straight outa the box


so its the japan kit then?! mine's an old snap kit, straight plastic i tried to foil!!


----------



## [email protected]

Lol yea, straight aoshima kit!


----------



## TINGOS

[email protected] said:


> My first for 2012


is this kit made with fender flares already.I like mini trucks.I have I need to mess up my nissan soon.lol.Looks good Jeff


----------



## MAZDAT

[email protected] said:


> My first for 2012





Looking good Jeff!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: Make me wanna pull my Datsun 620 out and build it


----------



## darkside customs

Truck came out sick Jeff!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I agree on that, color is just enuf. Me likeys!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*some plates I made for an up coming build ...................











*


----------



## hocknberry

[email protected] said:


> Lol yea, straight aoshima kit!


dammit...i just noticed its a short bed! i need to find this one!! mines the long bed so i didnt really even look twice! :banghead:


----------



## chevyguy97

Thanks for posting all the pic's guys for the Year Long Build Off, i will get a voting page up and running in the next couple of days.
EVERYONE did a great job on building some sick ass models, DYNASTY showing the world how it's done.


----------



## chevyguy97

Ok guys here is a recap of the Year Long Build Off, these are the models that were build last year off of the list
9-Lowriders
8-Trucks
8-Hotrods
5-Engines
4-Tuners
2-Muscle Cars
2-Year You Were Born
1-Bike
Thats a total of 39 models build from the list
everyone give themselfs a big pat on the back.
SO WHAT'S IN STORE FOR THIS YEAR JEFF.


----------



## TINGOS

chevyguy97 said:


> Ok guys here is a recap of the Year Long Build Off, these are the models that were build last year off of the list
> 9-Lowriders
> 8-Trucks
> 8-Hotrods
> 5-Engines
> 4-Tuners
> 2-Muscle Cars
> 2-Year You Were Born
> 1-Bike
> Thats a total of 39 models build from the list
> everyone give themselfs a big pat on the back.
> SO WHAT'S IN STORE FOR THIS YEAR JEFF.


dang thats a bunch


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Good job homies !!!!!!! the pics would be killa in the Dynasty Mag !!!!!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Good job homies !!!!!!! the pics would be killa in the Dynasty Mag !!!!!!!!


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*40% coupon at Hobby Lobby sparked up a new build ............ Revell's '62 Impala coming soon.........

*


----------



## TINGOS

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *40% coupon at Hobby Lobby sparked up a new build ............ Revell's '62 Impala coming soon.........
> 
> *


and the beat goes on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lowridingmike

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *40% coupon at Hobby Lobby sparked up a new build ............ Revell's '62 Impala coming soon.........
> 
> *


Uh oh! It's Dawn of the teal/blue deuces! lol Grimreaper69 and I both are building "SET IT OFF '62" REplicas!

Here's his!


----------



## regalistic

lookin good FAm!... should have the awards ready for the build off by end of next week!!!! anyone wanna volunteer to ship them out where they need to go?

finally got the net back on at the crib , so look out for alot more progress pics!

heres what i have been up to, Replica of Thriller from the Westside Majestics Detriot....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

TINGOS said:


> and the beat goes on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  



Lowridingmike said:


> Uh oh! It's Dawn of the teal/blue deuces! lol Grimreaper69 and I both are building "SET IT OFF '62" REplicas!
> 
> Here's his!


that duece is sweeeeet !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Got a couple of pics for the homie Tingo's and Jeral .............. 

*The roof of Tingo's '39 ..........
*











*and the homie Jeral's raghouse is all taped up finally, 
I didn't like the first tape job so I changed it to this ............*


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz

Still plugging away at it, flash and indoor lighting is messing with the colors. Did the seats in the same blue flake as the top then cleared them, trying to go for the metal flake vinyl look.


----------



## chevyguy97

does anyone know how to start up a new voting thread????


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*The Hudson's lookin good bro ....... I remember those metal flake vinyl seats ... Takes me way back to my kid days ! Keep us posted bro !*


caprice on dz said:


> Still plugging away at it, flash and indoor lighting is messing with the colors. Did the seats in the same blue flake as the top then cleared them, trying to go for the metal flake vinyl look.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Lowridingmike said:


> Uh oh! It's Dawn of the teal/blue deuces! lol Grimreaper69 and I both are building "SET IT OFF '62" REplicas!
> 
> Here's his!



Gucci two time! here's mine.


----------



## chevyguy97

does anyone know how to start up a voting thread????


----------



## Lowridingmike

WHat you do is, post new thread, go to the very bottom of the page until you can't scroll any more, there will be a subtitled heading stating "Post a Poll" and will give you up to 10 options to choose from after you check the "post a poll" box. Get it in!


----------



## TINGOS

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Got a couple of pics for the homie Tingo's and Jeral ..............
> 
> *The roof of Tingo's '39 ..........
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and the homie Jeral's raghouse is all taped up finally,
> I didn't like the first tape job so I changed it to this ............*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> no chinges wey,trippin out.


----------



## chevyguy97

THE VOTING PAGES ARE UP AND RUNNING, PLEASE GO VOTE ON YOUR FAVE, OR VOTE FOR YOURSELF PLEASE ONLY VOTE 1 TIME PER CATORGY. THANKS FOR VOTING. THE VOTING WILL ONLY BE OPEN FOR 5 DAYs then i will post up the winners of each catorgy. 
EVERYONE DID A GREAT JOB, THANKS FOR POSTING PIC'S and i glad i could help out by posting up the voting polls.
DYNASTY M.C.C. SHOWING THE WORLD HOW IT'S DONE.!!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS

aweready,TINGOS 50 bomb truck on the way.Cab is hinged,including the hood.lol.


----------



## chevyguy97

truck is look'n good so far. i likes.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

THEM DOORS CLOSE PERFECTLY..GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Can't wait to check this one out ! :drama:


TINGOS said:


> aweready,TINGOS 50 bomb truck on the way.Cab is hinged,including the hood.lol.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Just got these 3 days after I ordered them ......... 4oz ready to spray Kandy paint. I'ma do a spoon test to see if they are compatible with my clear that I use. They are priced @ 9.95 a each. For the price v.s. the volume, they are the best compared to others that sell automotive Kandy paint's.











here's their website addy ......... 
http://www.tcpglobal.com/kustomshop/ksukb.aspx


----------



## bigdogg323

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Just got these 3 days after I ordered them ......... 4oz ready to spray Kandy paint. I'ma do a spoon test to see if they are compatible with my clear that I use. They are priced @ 9.95 a each. For the price v.s. the volume, they are the best compared to others that sell automotive Kandy paint's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's their website addy .........
> http://www.tcpglobal.com/kustomshop/ksukb.aspx


do they need to be thinned out??? :biggrin: or just shoot it???


----------



## chevyguy97

looks like the voting is going very well, wana thank everyone that has voted, this just show's that we as a club can build anything, great job guys. no matter win or lose DYNASTY M.C.C. is the real winner here and that's all that matters.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

It's ready to spray as is ..........


bigdogg323 said:


> do they need to be thinned out??? :biggrin: or just shoot it???


----------



## dig_derange

finished up voting... beautiful works all around!!


----------



## Lowridingmike

THis is Gonna be VERY nice. I'm liking the design. Nice paint jobs coing outta tha midwest lately huh?:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx homie, I hope it turns out kool .......


----------



## sinicle

dig_derange said:


> finished up voting... beautiful works all around!!


X2!


----------



## chevyguy97

yeah i would say maybe not so many catorgies next year, lol---8 diff catorgies is a lot to vote on. lmao


----------



## ricezart

Lowridingmike said:


> THis is Gonna be VERY nice. I'm liking the design. Nice paint jobs coing outta tha midwest lately huh?:thumbsup:



Damn Gina!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

voting is almost over, i will announce the winners in the morning. GOOD LUCK TO ALL, but like i said Dynasty is the real winner here. GOOD JOB GUYS.


----------



## regalistic

MOST DEF!!!!!!.... I have had a small delay on the awards, but will have them done soon


----------



## chevyguy97

OK I HAVE COUNTED THE VOTES AND THESE ARE THE WINNERS OF THE YEAR LONG BUILD OFF.
Lowrider--DLO STYLES---23 votes
Bike--CHEVYGUY97---36 votes
Year Born--716LAYIN LOW---44 votes
Tuner--OWENHART714---29 votes
Muscle Car--CHEVYGUY97---36 votes
Truck--716 LAYIN LOW---18 votes
HotRod---REGALISTIC---21 votes
Engine---716 LAYIN LOW---26 votes

CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS. Regalistic is working on the awards and he will get them out to ya soon. GREAT JOB GUYS.


----------



## TINGOS

oh boy am I trying to help the club rep with the 4 models I'm doing this year.Here is 2 of them.Hope yall like the progress so far.


----------



## chevyguy97

Look'n good Tingos, can't wait to see them finished up. look'n good so far to me. im not building at this time, im working on getting my 1:1 64 impala all back together, spring and summer are coming up quick and i gota get this puppy road ready. but all is going well, almost done wiring the car up, got the gauge cluster built and painted, got the gauges init, gota wire it up and put it in the car, then onto putting in the new motor and trans. MAN IM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO READY TO DRIVE IT. lol


----------



## TINGOS

*YUP*



chevyguy97 said:


> Look'n good Tingos, can't wait to see them finished up. look'n good so far to me. im not building at this time, im working on getting my 1:1 64 impala all back together, spring and summer are coming up quick and i gota get this puppy road ready. but all is going well, almost done wiring the car up, got the gauge cluster built and painted, got the gauges init, gota wire it up and put it in the car, then onto putting in the new motor and trans. MAN IM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO READY TO DRIVE IT. lol


I feel you on that wey!!!! 

(CANT WAIT TO DRIVE IT)


----------



## jevries

TINGOS said:


> oh boy am I trying to help the club rep with the 4 models I'm doing this year.Here is 2 of them.Hope yall like the progress so far.


Love these Bombs!


----------



## TINGOS

*yo*



jevries said:


> Love these Bombs!


thankyou so much kind sir.


----------



## [email protected]

It's offical fellas................ I wanna welcome darren a.k.a D.L.O.styles to the second seat, my right hand man in the club.

He is our new V.P. of Dynasty!

Happy birthday brother.


----------



## [email protected]

chevyguy97 said:


> OK I HAVE COUNTED THE VOTES AND THESE ARE THE WINNERS OF THE YEAR LONG BUILD OFF.
> Lowrider--DLO STYLES---23 votes
> Bike--CHEVYGUY97---36 votes
> Year Born--716LAYIN LOW---44 votes
> Tuner--OWENHART714---29 votes
> Muscle Car--CHEVYGUY97---36 votes
> Truck--716 LAYIN LOW---18 votes
> HotRod---REGALISTIC---21 votes
> Engine---716 LAYIN LOW---26 votes
> 
> CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS. Regalistic is working on the awards and he will get them out to ya soon. GREAT JOB GUYS.



Great job fellas........... This was one hell of a turn out for the club, and also let's everyone else know, we don't play.......... We get down on some shit! 

With that being said, ide like to do this again, and switch things up alil bit........... Does anyone have any ideas on what they wanna see for the next year long? 

Best van? 
Big three, Chevy,dodge,and Ford build (must have one of each built to qualify for voting) 
Best show rod, best impala, best monte (had to throw that in there lol ) best pro street? 

These are just some ideas, but would love to hear more ideas from the crew!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

[email protected] said:


> It's offical fellas................ I wanna welcome darren a.k.a D.L.O.styles to the second seat, my right hand man in the club.
> 
> He is our new V.P. of Dynasty!
> 
> Happy birthday brother.


Thanks Jeff!! I am HONORED and extremely Proud to be V.P. of such a fantastic group of builders!! :biggrin:


----------



## halfasskustoms

congrats D.L.O


----------



## TINGOS

*yup*



[email protected] said:


> It's offical fellas................ I wanna welcome darren a.k.a D.L.O.styles to the second seat, my right hand man in the club.
> 
> He is our new V.P. of Dynasty!
> 
> 
> Happy birthday brother.



right on for D.L.O.


----------



## hocknberry

[email protected] said:


> It's offical fellas................ I wanna welcome darren a.k.a D.L.O.styles to the second seat, my right hand man in the club.
> 
> He is our new V.P. of Dynasty!
> 
> Happy birthday brother.


:h5: good shit Darren! congrats!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Congrats bro !


D.L.O.Styles said:


> Thanks Jeff!! I am HONORED and extremely Proud to be V.P. of such a fantastic group of builders!! :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

stock grille surround with a grille insert from 53 victoria cut down and recessed into the opening, ribbed bumper from Revell 49 Merc










stock grille surround with a grille insert from Revell 49 Merc as well as ribbed bumper

Might need to strip and respray this one, primer apparently had some issues and now there are numerous nicks where the paint came off.


----------



## aztek_warrior

congrats DLO, Well I haven't been building a whole lot, I'm currently working 2 jobs so I haven't got much time to do anything, but here is some of the stuff that i've been working on the last couple of weeks, made a spray booth will eventually make it better but for now it works good...I know some of you guys have seen these on facebook but I haven't stopped on LIL for some time...hope you guys like them.


----------



## [email protected]

Good shit! 

What kinda motor are you useing in that paint booth bro?


----------



## Tonioseven

*Congrats to the Dynasty crew; you guys are doin' big thangs!! Nice to see the positive moves!! :thumbsup: I dig that paint booth. I need to build one since it costs too damn much to buy one. *


----------



## ART2ROLL

[email protected] said:


> Good shit!
> 
> What kinda motor are you useing in that paint booth bro?


Looks like the type that are in house bathroom. I got a new one but havent had time to build one.


----------



## halfasskustoms

aztek_warrior said:


>


I love the fact that, that's a 4 door.


----------



## aztek_warrior

[email protected] said:


> Good shit!
> 
> What kinda motor are you useing in that paint booth bro?


It's a ventilation fan from a bathroom I got from menards, they run for like $13 bucks. 60cfm
Will be running 2 of them eventually, will use 1 when I use water based paints and run both when I do
automotive paints with catalist in them...


----------



## aztek_warrior

halfasskustoms said:


> I love the fact that, that's a 4 door.


Glad you like it, Its a '65 Rambler 770 Classic promo that I'm doing for my boss at work,
her husband used to have one when they were dating, so she asked me to do a model for him.
nothing fancy just painted the way his was..


----------



## regalistic

Sneek Peek at the Build-Off plaques..... just need to add all the classes and and places and will be ready to ship. (pictured is the size for 2nd and 3rd... first is of course bigger

BIG THANKS TO TONY AKA_ DREAM-ON_, FOR ALLOWING US TO USE HIS BADD ASS PHOTOGRAPHY


----------



## hocknberry

those look bad ass!!


----------



## [email protected]

regalistic said:


> Sneek Peek at the Build-Off plaques..... just need to add all the classes and and places and will be ready to ship. (pictured is the size for 2nd and 3rd... first is of course bigger
> 
> BIG THANKS TO TONY AKA_ DREAM-ON_, FOR ALLOWING US TO USE HIS BADD ASS PHOTOGRAPHY



Plaques are serious!


----------



## rollindeep408

Those are dope


----------



## TINGOS

[email protected] said:


> Plaques are serious!


yup x2


----------



## chevyguy97

i likes them plaques, can't wait to get mine.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

oh sweet!!!...these are killer bro....:thumbsup: lmk if you need my new addy.


----------



## DJ-ROY

regalistic said:


> Sneek Peek at the Build-Off plaques..... just need to add all the classes and and places and will be ready to ship. (pictured is the size for 2nd and 3rd... first is of course bigger
> 
> BIG THANKS TO TONY AKA_ DREAM-ON_, FOR ALLOWING US TO USE HIS BADD ASS PHOTOGRAPHY


:thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic

i will here soon!


----------



## TINGOS

*39 panel chrome parts*










got this in the mail today.All chrome under carraige for the 39 panel,it's going down


----------



## regalistic

NICE


----------



## DJ-ROY

TTT for tha D uffin:


----------



## [email protected]

I love Chrome lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz

[email protected] said:


> I love Chrome lol


And Fuel pumps.:roflmao:


----------



## eastside1989

Like that Chrome....:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Jerals '74 _*"A Star is Born"*_ coming soon .............


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

good god!


----------



## ART2ROLL

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> good god!


X2 That is wicked. Great freakin job Trend.


----------



## dodgerblue62

GOOD STUFF GOING ON OVER HERE .GOOD JOB FELLAS...


----------



## Smallz

dodgerblue62 said:


> GOOD STUFF GOING ON OVER HERE .GOOD JOB FELLAS...


X2.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:lookin good on the paintwork trend!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thanx fellas...tried somethin new with the kandy painted machined turned silver leafing.
Added the aqua colored finger printing...this should be at your doorstep next week homie.

Tingo's your '39 is in its final stages too...pics comin soon.


----------



## TINGOS

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thanx fellas...tried somethin new with the kandy painted machined turned silver leafing.
> Added the aqua colored finger printing...this should be at your doorstep next week homie.
> 
> Tingo's your '39 is in its final stages too...pics comin soon.


oh damn represent


----------



## COAST2COAST

hadnt posted in here in awhile...got the visor on the 50 and realized it was on wrong....gettin it fixed...some random pics:biggrin:


----------



## ART2ROLL

Beautiful trokitas Coast2Coast. Garage is badass too.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Yha Coast, Those are great pics man. Nice lookin right there.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang I love those homie !!!!! diorama is a great touch !


----------



## crenshaw magraw

COAST2COAST said:


> hadnt posted in here in awhile...got the visor on the 50 and realized it was on wrong....gettin it fixed...some random pics:biggrin:


 awesome work bro those are soem clean ass bombs and love the garage


----------



## crenshaw magraw

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Jerals '74 _*"A Star is Born"*_ coming soon .............


 awesome paint work bro, loving it


----------



## MKD904

Nice work on the 50's


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

EVERYBODY'S WORK IS TOP NOTCH UP IN HERE FELLAS!!!! KEEP IT UP , IM GETTING READY FOR SHOW IN COLUMBUS OHIO THIS WEEKEND SO I CAN REP THE FAM!!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Damn I love that 50 trokita,I'm just gonna put mine away lol


----------



## chevyguy97

im still around guys, been busy working on my 1:1 64 impala, tring to get this car all back together, summer is coming up fast and i gota get the impala ready, but im also building a 1/16th charger too. so keep up the great work guys, ive got a show coming up in april and i'll be repp'n the club at it. i will post pic's when i get home form it, hope to have some 1st place stuff.


----------



## TINGOS

COAST2COAST said:


> hadnt posted in here in awhile...got the visor on the 50 and realized it was on wrong....gettin it fixed...some random pics:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> MAN THAT PURPLE TRUCK IS PRETTY WEY,THEIR IS ONE ALMOST JUST LIKE THAT IN EL PASO TEJAS FROM ESTILLO CAR CLUB,WITH CUSTOM INTERIOR.


----------



## TINGOS

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Jerals '74 _*"A Star is Born"*_ coming soon .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> DAMN THIS RIDE IS PRETTY,MY INTERIOR IS NOT WORTHY J.CAN I PLEASE REDO IT?


----------



## crenshaw magraw

awesome builds in here, great work guys, im workin on a 2 kustom slot car dragsters,ones a chopped 49 ford shoebox kandy gold,skirts wide white walls, n hub caps, n the other is a 51 chevy with a carson top candy paint wide whites n hub caps. will keep u guys posted.
also how can i get 2 plaques for my builds im workin on?


----------



## crenshaw magraw

awesome builds in here, great work guys, i apologise ,i been pretty busy with work, but i made a lil time to work on 2 builds ,im workin on 2 kustom slot car dragsters,ones a chopped 49 ford shoebox kandy gold,skirts wide white walls, n hub caps, n the other is a 51 chevy with a carson top candy paint wide whites n hub caps. will keep u guys posted.

also how can i get 2 plaques for my builds im workin on?

thanks in advance


----------



## chevyguy97

ive been building here is the 1/16th charger im building, got both doors and trunk hinged, got the motor almost all put together, and got the righ hight set. now im working on the door panels and seats.


----------



## ricezart

:yes: killer trucks :guns:


----------



## regalistic

Puttin it Down for the Fam!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ART2ROLL

I just like the way this looks so clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Badass!


----------



## CHEVYXXX

[email protected] said:


> My first for 2012


all it needs is a 13b rotary engine. nice build ! :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic




----------



## LUXMAN

That is sick nice plaque yall!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang E , that 'duece looks some gangsta ! Murdered out !


----------



## sinicle

awesome work in here! 
Trend....fuck you and your awesome paint skills!:worship: that 74 is just SOOOOO pretty!!!!!
and the garage is just too realistic!!!


----------



## josh 78

keep it coming fellas great work in here


----------



## caprice on dz

In the home stretch now, just need to re-clear and polish, then final assembly. I know the roof chrome isn't accurate but I thought the big roof looked better with all that chrome.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*DANG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is sweeeeeet bro !!! Love it dressed in those blues !*


caprice on dz said:


> In the home stretch now, just need to re-clear and polish, then final assembly. I know the roof chrome isn't accurate but I thought the big roof looked better with all that chrome.


:biggrin: ...  ..........


sinicle said:


> awesome work in here!
> *Trend....fuck you and your awesome paint skills*!:worship: that 74 is just SOOOOO pretty!!!!!
> and the garage is just too realistic!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAPPY EASTER HOMIES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*


----------



## caprice on dz




----------



## D.L.O.Styles

We have a new member in the fam fellas!! Give a big DYNASTY welcome to our newest member Rhyon Woods!! 


Welcome to DYNASTY Rhyon!!!!


----------



## regalistic

We Picked up another good one!!!!! Welcome to the club~:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

yeszir!! welcome to the fam MR. Woods!!


----------



## ART2ROLL

Welcome to the DYNASTY fam Rhyon Woods.:wave:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:welcome to the fam wood


----------



## caprice on dz

Welcome to the Fam


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Heck yeah ! Welcome to the Fam homie !!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Coming soon to Dynasty .................. *


----------



## Woods

thanks for the welcoming homies I'll try to keep up with you all!! glad to be part of the DYNASTY Family!!


----------



## caprice on dz

Couple projects on the bench, more in my build topic


----------



## Trendsetta 68

love those colors homie !


----------



## hocknberry

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Coming soon to Dynasty .................. *


soooo...you already had one then?! LOL.......cant wait to see what this one brings!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Naw, I just got lucky Hock ......... one of my local club members traded it for some paint work Monday night .


----------



## TINGOS

oh man its on like donkey kong


----------



## hocknberry

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Naw, I just got lucky Hock ......... one of my local club members traded it for some paint work Monday night .


so someone beat me to it then!! :roflmao:


----------



## caprice on dz

Shiny


----------



## Siim123

Nice and clean paintjob and foiling dude!


----------



## caprice on dz

Siim123 said:


> Nice and clean paintjob and foiling dude!


thanks man, I gotta start doing the foiling last, when you clear over it it gives it an aluminum look, but I feel safer knowing it won't come off when under clear


----------



## TINGOS

caprice on dz said:


> Shiny


doing damn good work


----------



## chevyguy97

I let my daughter April take controle of the paint gun so she could lay some paint on her 65 Ford Mustang she has been working on. Daddy could not be more proud of his little girl, i think she did a great job on her first real car paint job.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:looks better than alot of the homies here:biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

^^x2!!!!

some great projects fellas


----------



## Trendsetta 68

WOW ..... she's on her way !


chevyguy97 said:


> I let my daughter April take controle of the paint gun so she could lay some paint on her 65 Ford Mustang she has been working on. Daddy could not be more proud of his little girl, i think she did a great job on her first real car paint job.


----------



## Tonioseven

*Regalistic held it DOWN for Dynasty at the Cincinnati Challenge! http://public.fotki.com/DanWarrick/2012-04-14/ Album courtesy of Dan Warrick. I used to be a member of that club and there are some very nice guys as members but overall, they don't "get" it about lowriders. Erik's '66 should've taken best paint.*


----------



## regalistic

Thanks Tonio...... best paint went to Mr. Don Yost.....cant argue with that......Erik "should have take n 1st place in Lowrider.... but i guess i dont know how to build one of those!


----------



## chevyguy97

1/16th scale 69 Dodge Charger finished.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

chevyguy97 said:


> I let my daughter April take controle of the paint gun so she could lay some paint on her 65 Ford Mustang she has been working on. Daddy could not be more proud of his little girl, i think she did a great job on her first real car paint job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: she did a great job!!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:nice job chevyguy


----------



## caprice on dz

What do you all think about the right height? Not sure if I should raise or lower it a hair










Early stages of the engine compartment.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:lookin good homie


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thats lookin clean Phil ..... the ride stance is nice !


caprice on dz said:


> What do you all think about the right height? Not sure if I should raise or lower it a hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early stages of the engine compartment.


----------



## chevyguy97

My 2 for the year sofar. (more to come)


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

My daughter April just finished her 65 ford mustang, she will be carring it along with 2 other models she built to a show on sat.


----------



## chevyguy97

well my daughter won best finish at the show, and i got 2nd for my purple charger and 3rd for my big general lee and nothing for Sledge Hammer, but what ya gona do. lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Congrats homie ........... well deserved fam !


----------



## TINGOS

chevyguy97 said:


> My 2 for the year sofar. (more to come)


retarded wey,tight


----------



## chevyguy97

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/333305-building-custom-64-impala.html

Well guys i got my car cranked up yeasterday, got a few more things to do and she will be road ready, you can click on the link ^ and keep up with the progress ive been doing onit.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Solid work in here guys.


----------



## dade county

Wuts good homies ,how y'all been


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*wud up homie ........ it's deader than a grave yard in here ..........









*


----------



## chevyguy97

Tru dat Trendsetta, no one ever leaves FB long enough to come by and say hi. But im still here holding down the fort.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I'm here with you fam ! I still don't like FB's layout.


----------



## dade county

Hey guys man I've been trying to load some progress pics buti can't get photobukit ta ak ryt


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Take your time homie, we'll be here bro !


----------



## dade county

ok i got it ....heres the 1/16 i think ,it might be 1/14 ,but oh well heres a few pics 


heres the hood ,i dont like the ss hood so i made it regular 
































this took me about 2 days to do alot of sanding 
heres it done with one coat primer left with blocking ,shapeing it was not easy


----------



## dade county

heres pics of the wheels 
i just have to find a white wall trick to get them perfect ,at 1/16 measurments thees are 13 rims and the tires are slightly taller then 520 its like 525,but i intend on deeping the dish so that will spread the tires maby that will change 


















and yes i just had to open the doors 
















hope you injoy


----------



## dade county

Hey every one


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thats lookin good dade ........... thats an awful lot of sandin' , came out nice too !


----------



## dade county

Here's the 1/25 scale 67


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

dade county said:


> Here's the 1/25 scale 67


I like that,nice job homie!


----------



## dade county

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I like that,nice job homie!


Thank you


----------



## DJ-ROY

Sick work!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

'67 is clean fam!


----------



## dade county

Thanks guys


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

dade county said:


> Here's the 1/25 scale 67


thats clean!!!


----------



## sinicle

that 67 is nice! anymore finished pics?


----------



## dade county

Thanks guys that 67 I built about 2 years ago .and pics are hard to find ,I built that when I was in lowfoshow ,so I don't kno how to swap pics from posts ,but that's old biz ,lol I'm trying to find rims for this large one ,I got a custom built set that I made but tires are killing me they don't wanna flex evenly on both sides ,oh well jeveris wheels are 1/12 and I'm dying to get the measurements to see if they'll work ,or I just might mod some 1/18 Pegasus ,Idk choices choices choices ,man this is nerv wrecking


----------



## dade county

Wuts gud homies miso pleased to have found the secret to riggin r/c servos


----------



## lonnie

as always killer work up in here what up dade


----------



## dade county

lonnie said:


> as always killer work up in here what up dade


Wut up homie how u been


----------



## caprice on dz

What it do fam, I'm still here just haven't had too much time at the bench lately. I have been messing around with the 1:1 a bit. Got tired of my cracked and faded stock caprice grille, I found and unpainted impala SS grille in the local pick n pull for ten bucks, just needs an emblem. Painted with rustoleum rattle can touch up, not a 100% match but it'll do until I can find an oem painted grille.


----------



## caprice on dz

did a little paint testing today, found a new base coat I like for candy type paints
Labeled as steel on the can








but as you can see looks like a nice metalflake silver








L-R: Krylon metal-X red, duplicolor metalcast green and purple


----------



## REV. chuck

caprice on dz said:


> did a little paint testing today, found a new base coat I like for candy type paints
> Labeled as steel on the can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but as you can see looks like a nice metalflake silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-R: Krylon metal-X red, duplicolor metalcast green and purple


_james im so happy you are back .....but you have now brought the OT BULL SHIT TO THE MODEL THREAD AND NOW IT WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL BIG DOGG TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit to the OT cuzz you guys are killimg the model thread right now!! and makin the new name with your face in the avi didnt change shit james!!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!_


----------



## caprice on dz

REV. chuck said:


> _james im so happy you are back .....but you have now brought the OT BULL SHIT TO THE MODEL THREAD AND NOW IT WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL BIG DOGG TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit to the OT cuzz you guys are killimg the model thread right now!! and makin the new name with your face in the avi didnt change shit james!!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!_


seriously bro, WTF


----------



## REV. chuck

caprice on dz said:


> seriously bro, WTF


_james im so happy you are back .....but you have now brought the OT BULL SHIT TO THE MODEL THREAD AND NOW IT WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL BIG DOGG TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit to the OT cuzz you guys are killimg the model thread right now!! and makin the new name with your face in the avi didnt change shit james!!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!_


----------



## regalistic

appartently that how tru internet gangsters roll :loco:


----------



## dade county

REV. chuck said:


> _james im so happy you are back .....but you have now brought the OT BULL SHIT TO THE MODEL THREAD AND NOW IT WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL BIG DOGG TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit to the OT cuzz you guys are killimg the model thread right now!! and makin the new name with your face in the avi didnt change shit james!!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!_



Dude back off ...homie didn't behave " unaccordingly " so your comment ,..............is serving what purpose ,chill ,smoke a j ,Injoy life ,so if your intent is genuine ,y waste your time ,ain't shit you could do bout it so ,and if you had hood know large you'd know to address ,Mr Jeff ,then to tagg up my team pimp .....,


----------



## dade county

Man I was finna post som pics and I see this mess arrrgg,so on to my model ,man after along time trying to figer out how to ,make a servo behave the same way ,r/c ,as hard wire ,and I got it down pact ,I don't kno if it'll beable to hop but it's gonna be spring loaded so hopefully I could get a life like hop out of this large car,pics in a min ,and hit me up for the. Link to the servo trick


----------



## dade county

regalistic said:


> appartently that how tru internet gangsters roll :loco:


Lmao ,they still out there ,but oh ,I droit sometime too DANM ,oh well ,back to building peeeeeeeeeeuuuuunnnne


----------



## dade county

Ok I had some issues last night but here's my progress pics of the 67 

















Here's the receiver








Speed controle (it's just to power the receiver)








Battery 7.2volt lipo








Man this is getting complicated... Lol 

I'm off to find a radio box to put switches in


----------



## jevries

Good job so far!! Really cool to see someone working on a RC low!



dade county said:


> Ok I had some issues last night but here's my progress pics of the 67
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the receiver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speed controle (it's just to power the receiver)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battery 7.2volt lipo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man this is getting complicated... Lol
> 
> I'm off to find a radio box to put switches in


----------



## jevries

Badass bro!!



dade county said:


> heres pics of the wheels
> i just have to find a white wall trick to get them perfect ,at 1/16 measurments thees are 13 rims and the tires are slightly taller then 520 its like 525,but i intend on deeping the dish so that will spread the tires maby that will change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes i just had to open the doors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you injoy


----------



## dade county

jevries said:


> Badass bro!!


Man it's nice to get some good words from you ,I'm still trying to get ma pay pal right ,I don't want a bank account and that's killing pay pal for me but I got a friend who has on eso imma see if he'll doit for me I'm gonna get a set of your 1/12 rims and is it possible to get tha measurements ,of them so I could go on ahead with the suspension and spindles ,and thanks for the compliments homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

dade county said:


> heres pics of the wheels
> i just have to find a white wall trick to get them perfect ,at 1/16 measurments thees are 13 rims and the tires are slightly taller then 520 its like 525,but i intend on deeping the dish so that will spread the tires maby that will change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes i just had to open the doors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you injoy


youre definitely a lot further along on that than i am on my GN... this gives me a little but of inspiration for it. thanks bro, smooth work..


----------



## dade county

CNDYBLU66SS said:


> youre definitely a lot further along on that than i am on my GN... this gives me a little but of inspiration for it. thanks bro, smooth work..



Cool


----------



## jevries

Here are the 1:12 scale wire wheel dimensions: Rim outer diameter is 32mm, depth is 23mm, Tire diameter is 49mm.


----------



## dade county

jevries said:


> Here are the 1:12 scale wire wheel dimensions: Rim outer diameter is 32mm, depth is 23mm, Tire diameter is 49mm.


Thank you brother


----------



## ars!n

I can only imagine what your club meetings are like. You push your toys around going "vroom vroom" and cruise around your little dioramas


----------



## darkside customs

ars!n said:


> I can only imagine what your club meetings are like. You push your toys around going "vroom vroom" and cruise around your little dioramas


Tryin to not imagine your basement meetings.... **** tradin blowjobs....


----------



## regalistic

_I LOVE MY TOYS.......


































































:finger:_


----------



## regalistic




----------



## dade county

ars!n said:


> I can only imagine what your club meetings are like. You push your toys around going "vroom vroom" and cruise around your little dioramas


Wow ,you knoticed ,man it's fun ,all you have to do is ,come by your more then welcome ,we will give you the club special,we'd have so much fun together trust me it'll be a night you won't forget


----------



## dade county

darkside customs said:


> Tryin to not imagine your basement meetings.... **** tradin blowjobs....


Chill let's keep it clean ,you there's an ugly side to every story ....which side are you on


----------



## dade county

Yo regalistic showem how it's done,they just mad cause even if they wanted to do what we do ,they couldn't so they just try and fit in the best way they kno how ................ass first


----------



## dade county

ars!n said:


> I can only imagine what your club meetings are like. You push your toys around going "vroom vroom" and cruise around your little dioramas


Wow is that you ,,,I mean your avatar ,is that really you


----------



## ars!n

dade county said:


> Wow is that you ,,,I mean your avatar ,is that really you


why wanna meat :naughty: You, model glue, my cock, lets make it happen :boink:


----------



## dade county

ars!n said:


> why wanna meat :naughty: You, model glue, my cock, lets make it happen :
> 
> Lol you wouldn't want to bring that ,male chicken lol,chicken bwakk,


----------



## ars!n

dade county said:


> ars!n said:
> 
> 
> 
> why wanna meat :naughty: You, model glue, my cock, lets make it happen :
> 
> Lol you wouldn't want to bring that ,male chicken lol,chicken bwakk,
> 
> 
> 
> looks like someone took my advice and smoked some bath salts.....
Click to expand...


----------



## dade county

ars!n said:


> dade county said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks like someone took my advice and smoked some bath salts.....
> 
> 
> 
> That's not funny ,
Click to expand...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

regalistic said:


> _I LOVE MY TOYS.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :finger:_


:wow: Damn, that musta took a LOT of model glue, huh E? :roflmao: Toys are the shit huh!?!? :biggrin:


----------



## ars!n

Scur-rape-init said:


> :wow: Damn, that musta took a LOT of model glue, huh E? :roflmao: *Toys are the shit *huh!?!? :biggrin:


and you have "rape" in your name :scrutinize:


----------



## regalistic

Scur-rape-init said:


> :wow: Damn, that musta took a LOT of model glue, huh E? :roflmao: Toys are the shit huh!?!? :biggrin:




Actually mainly used JB Weld


----------



## dade county

Wuts hood fam ,.......?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Wuz good DYNASTY fam just stopin by to say wuz up


----------



## Trendsetta 68

wuts up homie !


----------



## hocknberry

pina's LRM replica said:


> Wuz good DYNASTY fam just stopin by to say wuz up


:h5: what it do!?


----------



## ART2ROLL

What up everyone. Im still here, think I always will be. Gotta get building, soon think im having withdrawl.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Me and you both fam .......... my Supershow builds are killin' me*


----------



## regalistic

x3..... need to find my mofo again


----------



## chevyguy97

WAKE UP DYNASTY, This club needs to be doing some building. If ya'll want in on a build off going on go to customcarforums.com and check out the model section. Im over there and there is a compitition going to start july 4th, so ya'll need to check it out.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

kool .


----------



## DJ-ROY

uffin:


----------



## chevyguy97

working on building a 4-door 64 impala, tring to build a model of my 1:1


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang thats some nice work homie !


----------



## chevyguy97

THANKS man, just wanted to show that im building and repp'n the D.


----------



## MAZDAT

chevyguy97 said:


> working on building a 4-door 64 impala, tring to build a model of my 1:1




I like were this is going:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

Here is the wheels and the stance im going with, already got the rear suspension in, now working on the front.


----------



## hocknberry

chevyguy97 said:


> Here is the wheels and the stance im going with, already got the rear suspension in, now working on the front.


nice start! dont forget that rear roof line!


----------



## chevyguy97

what do you mean rear roof line??? The roof to me looks like the convertable roof but they made it into a hardtop, so im sanding down the roof at the rear so it looks more like a hardtop, is that what you ment??


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

chevyguy97 said:


> working on building a 4-door 64 impala, tring to build a model of my 1:1


Killer!


----------



## caprice on dz

chevyguy97 said:


> what do you mean rear roof line??? The roof to me looks like the convertable roof but they made it into a hardtop, so im sanding down the roof at the rear so it looks more like a hardtop, is that what you ment??


Build is looking good, I thing he is referring to the roof line. They are slightly different.


----------



## chevyguy97

ok i see the differents, the 2 door has a line on the back of the roof, and the 4 door is smooth all the way to the back glass, it's no biggy, i am working on smoothing that out. funny how they made the roof different on them. that 4 door is bad ass. i wondered why my roof on my 4 door did not look like the roof on my 2 door model, i just thought it was a design flaw in the model.
Thanks for posting that pic homie. now i know, and knowing is half the battle :thumbsup: lmao


----------



## TINGOS

*TINGOS dont sleep wey.lol.*



chevyguy97 said:


> WAKE UP DYNASTY, This club needs to be doing some building. If ya'll want in on a build off going on go to customcarforums.com and check out the model section. Im over there and there is a compitition going to start july 4th, so ya'll need to check it out.


yo Chevyguy I haven't posted on the club thread yet but I'm keepin busy homie.I wont post a model on here till I finish one.Progress pics on my TINGOS thread for the mean time.Here some motivation for you though.


----------



## TINGOS

hope these cheer you up Chevyguy,TINGOS dont sleep.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*The correct roof is found on the '62 Buick from AMT ... Just shortin' it a bit ... I have a shortened wheelbase '62 Buick that I'm working on now ... it fits the Revell '64 chassis now ...*


chevyguy97 said:


> ok i see the differents, the 2 door has a line on the back of the roof, and the 4 door is smooth all the way to the back glass, it's no biggy, i am working on smoothing that out. funny how they made the roof different on them. that 4 door is bad ass. i wondered why my roof on my 4 door did not look like the roof on my 2 door model, i just thought it was a design flaw in the model.
> Thanks for posting that pic homie. now i know, and knowing is half the battle :thumbsup: lmao


*
That's whut's up wey ! That chrome is SWEEEEET ! Love the interior too ! Keep us posted carnal !*


TINGOS said:


> hope these cheer you up Chevyguy,TINGOS dont sleep.


----------



## chevyguy97

MAN THAT IS ONE BAD ASS TRUCK, love all the chrome and man the paint is off the chain. and that car is clean as fawk, that interior is AWESOME. nice work homie.
Well guys there is not alot of room in the back of the impala for the suicide hinges, so this is what i came up with, what do ya'll think?? the back seat will cover it up and the door panels fit good too, this is kinda the only thing i could come up with but it works.


----------



## chevyguy97

i still got some triming to do to make it perfect, this is just for mock up.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Wuz good DYNASTY fam builds are lookin good up in here great job guys much props


----------



## chevyguy97

Well i got all 4-doors hinged, now im going to start working on the door panels.


----------



## hocknberry

caprice on dz said:


> Build is looking good, I thing he is referring to the roof line. They are slightly different.


good pics phil....yah this is what i meant matt......the rear of the roof is a little skinnier then the 2 door.....you plan on suicide doors on the rear doors for the 1:1 too?! looks good!


----------



## sandcast

Tingos, that 51 chevy is cool


----------



## chevyguy97

yeah one day i hope to suicide the rear doors on my 1:1 impala.


----------



## caprice on dz

I just noticed the back glass is slightly different too.


----------



## caprice on dz

Screwing around tonight, just making something to have fun with at the local car club picnics and shows this summer

[video=facebook;3713751681225]https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=3713751681225[/video]


----------



## TINGOS

*awready*



caprice on dz said:


> Screwing around tonight, just making something to have fun with at the local car club picnics and shows this summer
> 
> [video=facebook;3713751681225]https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=3713751681225[/video]


lookin good wey,I'm messing around with the 51 wey,almost done.Having fun on this side


----------



## COAST2COAST

Beautiful chrome homie :nicoderm:


----------



## chevyguy97

Man Tingo that 51 is crazy clean, nice detail under the hood and thats another great look'n interior. U the man.


----------



## TINGOS

gracias Coast & Chevy,this just the beginning


----------



## chevyguy97

Shit looks bad ass, way to repp the D.
Dynasty yeah that's how we do it.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Looking good up in here homies much props


----------



## chevyguy97

This is SAD it has been almost a month since there was any action in here. Im just as bad as ya'll so i will atleast post up a pic of what im working on at this time.
This is a model of my 1:1 64 impala 4-door hardtop.

























I will try to keep this Thread updated from time to time, Please other Dyansty Members that's still on LiL help me keep the D alive.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

it is a sad thing ... everyone left to face book , and they don't even post in the Dynasty thread over there ... kinda makes you hesitant on posting, wondering if anyone will even see it :dunno:

Beautiful build though homie !!!!!!!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

the last pics i took.....everythings packed up now:thumbsdown:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Ill still view new builds in here. Keep postin fellas. Nice work.


----------



## chevyguy97

Thanks for posting up guys, it does not matter who see's what's going on in here, never know when a newbie will come to LiL and check out what people are building and if we don't post somthing in here from time to time then NO one will see what's going on. Yeah i don't even go to FB anymore my computer does not like it so i don't even bother too try and load that anymore. But with ya'lls help we can keep the D alive over here and one day they will return. (i hope)


----------



## halfasskustoms

Hope they stay safe. Good luck with the move.


----------



## chevyguy97

Yeah man when ya get settled in the new place post up pic's of the new work bench.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*X 2 !*


----------



## chevyguy97

This is THE BEAST FROM THE NORTHEAST, me and my friend have been working on his bagged=bodied=X-cab=convertable with a suiside driver door=350 with tunnel ram and 2 holly carbs 99 S-10,and the motor and air tank are painted Lamborghini orange, i've still got to flat black the cab and add the fenders, we are going to a show next weekend and putting this in the underconstruction class, it's a LONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG way from being finished, but we just wanted to carry it to the show like this.

This is the frame with out the cab onit









And this is the frame with the cab onit.









Still have a long way to go untill we can drive it, but it's a work in progress.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

wow ...... keep us posted homie !


----------



## hocknberry

chevyguy97 said:


> This is THE BEAST FROM THE NORTHEAST, me and my friend have been working on his bagged=bodied=X-cab=convertable with a suiside driver door=350 with tunnel ram and 2 holly carbs 99 S-10,and the motor and air tank are painted Lamborghini orange, i've still got to flat black the cab and add the fenders, we are going to a show next weekend and putting this in the underconstruction class, it's a LONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG way from being finished, but we just wanted to carry it to the show like this.
> 
> This is the frame with out the cab onit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the frame with the cab onit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have a long way to go untill we can drive it, but it's a work in progress.


stock floor BD?!


----------



## serio909

Thats truck is gonna b sick, those 5 nines r Hella clean


----------



## chevyguy97

No it's not a stock floor, the cab has been cut old skool. lol, we are going to go in and do a lot of work to the fire wall and interior this winter, going to sheet metal the whole interior, there is no top so it has to beable to hold up to the weather. And we are wanting to do a one off custom from end, somthing no one has done yet, that's still in the design phase.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

chevyguy97 said:


> No it's not a stock floor, the cab has been cut old skool. lol, we are going to go in and do a lot of work to the fire wall and interior this winter, going to sheet metal the whole interior, there is no top so it has to beable to hold up to the weather. And we are wanting to do a one off custom from end, somthing no one has done yet, that's still in the design phase.


Ok lets hear it. What are you guys brewing up?


----------



## chevyguy97

Not real sure yet, we are still bouncing ideas around. We just want a frontend that no one has done. Somthing off the wall. it might be a mix of things.
we were kinda thinking 67 camero, but that's been done, there was a new body blazer in the readers rides section of minitruckin awhile back that had the grill outa a 67 camero, so now we are kind liking the 69 chevy pick up frontend, but there is an old body S-10 blazer that has that. So we are still not desided yet. but just as soon as we come up with somthing i will let you guys know.


----------



## chevyguy97

OK it's finished for now, it's going to the RA show ALL STAR EVENT in memphis TN next weekend if it don't get rained out.


----------



## hocknberry

chevyguy97 said:


> Not real sure yet, we are still bouncing ideas around. We just want a frontend that no one has done. Somthing off the wall. it might be a mix of things.
> we were kinda thinking 67 camero, but that's been done, there was a new body blazer in the readers rides section of minitruckin awhile back that had the grill outa a 67 camero, so now we are kind liking the 69 chevy pick up frontend, but there is an old body S-10 blazer that has that. So we are still not desided yet. but just as soon as we come up with somthing i will let you guys know.


just dont go too far off the wall....or you will have that orange/white toyota with the jeep front end! :barf:


----------



## chevyguy97

LMAO. that's not going to happen. lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Got some stuff today for the '74 .......... the 2 bottles are a couple of custom mixed kolors (pearls) for some panels and fades ... I'm adding the silver dry pearl to the Kandy Apple Red . HOK Klears flows real smooth and dries rock solid in a day, especially when set out to "sun dry" for a few hours .......


----------



## Scur-rape-init

COAST2COAST said:


> the last pics i took.....everythings packed up now:thumbsdown:


Freaking LOVE this build bro. Sorry I didnt get a chance to vote on it for the build off, but you woulda got my vote for sure!


----------



## DJ-ROY

TTT for da D uffin:


----------



## sneekyg909

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Got some stuff today for the '74 .......... the 2 bottles are a couple of custom mixed kolors (pearls) for some panels and fades ... I'm adding the silver dry pearl to the Kandy Apple Red . HOK Klears flows real smooth and dries rock solid in a day, especially when set out to "sun dry" for a few hours .......


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Haha. I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## chevyguy97

No#3 for the year, 64 impala 4 door hardtop.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Love it.


----------



## Linc

4 door is looking damn good! i love it! the body lines and paint lines line up! i didnt know the doors opened in the first pic till i saw the next and i was impressed! nice work! very well done!!


----------



## chevyguy97

Thanks for the comps guys, just glad to be done with it, now on to the next one.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Builds lookin nice up in here homies


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

sweet post some picx of your 1:1 too


----------



## chevyguy97




----------



## chevyguy97

Just wanted to post up what im working on at this time, just to show that Dynasty is still slinging plastic.


----------



## Just Us 86

Nice pick up ! Nissan Hardbody truck.I made one of them a while back.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Beautiful Replica homie ! 




*

*Dang! 716 Made an appearance !!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## COAST2COAST

What's up jarvis, working on any plastic @the moment?


----------



## ptman2002

most of you all may have forgotten me, but im still here. not much time on plastic the last few months. heres my project now.


----------



## chevyguy97

Damn homie that bed looks good, lots of metal fab going on in there. keep us posted.


----------



## chevyguy97

Here is a muscle car i've been working on, it's a 70 challenger.


----------



## chevyguy97

Finished the 70 challenger this morning, this is No# 4 for me.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

chevyguy97 said:


> Finished the 70 challenger this morning, this is No# 4 for me.


Bitch is clean homie much props


----------



## [email protected]

Bump! 

If I can figure out how to post pics from my phone, ide make it over here more often!


----------



## chevyguy97

Yeah it would be nice to see you pop in from time to time jeff.


----------



## chevyguy97

I guess the only way to get jeff over here is to talk shit about him, lol--well we can do that from time to time. lmao
Jeff you sorry S.O.B. you should come over here and run this shit. The prez won't even get off his FB throne long enuff to come see us. 
















J/K bro, Just tring to see how long it takes for somone to tell you what i posted. nothen but love bro. lol


----------



## caprice on dz

Well, been awhile since I touched a model, been spending the summer playing with the 1:1 95 caprice














I still have the 79 glasshouse caddy in the works. I sprayed some dupli-color metalspeks silver and then a 
top coat of Killer Cans lime green. Gonna shoot the vinyl top probably in a darker green with matching interior, 
maybe with some white accents thrown in.














In wanting an oldschool feel I used the stock wire wheels with pegasus rings and 520s and the center cap from

a 59 impala for an old cross lace true ray look.


----------



## caprice on dz

trying to make up my mind on stance, probably will go fully slammed. Also change the chrome rings to ones from the 70 impala kit.


----------



## hocknberry

[email protected] said:


> Bump!
> 
> If I can figure out how to post pics from my phone, ide make it over here more often!


whats good jeff?!



caprice on dz said:


> Well, been awhile since I touched a model, been spending the summer playing with the 1:1 95 caprice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have the 79 glasshouse caddy in the works. I sprayed some dupli-color metalspeks silver and then a
> top coat of Killer Cans lime green. Gonna shoot the vinyl top probably in a darker green with matching interior,
> maybe with some white accents thrown in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In wanting an oldschool feel I used the stock wire wheels with pegasus rings and 520s and the center cap from
> 
> a 59 impala for an old cross lace true ray look.


those wheels are nice as hell!! paint looks good on the caddy


----------



## chevyguy97

Was up Dz's good to see ya pop in. caddy looks good homie.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That Caddy is sweet bro !


----------



## caprice on dz

Wasn't fully satisfied with the green, it needed a little something extra. Its hard to see but I shot some copper and green flakes on top.
Last pic is a short video.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

love that green on that Lack !


----------



## chevyguy97

Yeah that color is N.I.C.E man for reals. i likes.


----------



## chevyguy97

No#5 for the year, my 89 Batmobile.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Wuz good DYNASTY fam i see u boys always puttin in top notch work much props builds an projects lookin firme


----------



## hocknberry

pina's LRM replica said:


> Wuz good DYNASTY fam i see u boys always puttin in top notch work much props builds an projects lookin firme


:h5: whats good pina


----------



## chevyguy97

yeah we are still kick'n


----------



## caprice on dz

Heavily trimmed down 65 Impala chassis, not 100% accurate but offers better detail then the promo chassis.









Since no one seemed interested in buying this one I'm just gonna build it. Tires and caddy saber-spoke wheels with bullet centers


----------



## hocknberry

caprice on dz said:


> Heavily trimmed down 65 Impala chassis, not 100% accurate but offers better detail then the promo chassis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since no one seemed interested in buying this one I'm just gonna build it. Tires and caddy saber-spoke wheels with bullet centers


a chassis i been messin with for the johan caddy is the monte SS .....just gotta cut the frame in the front and stretch if forward a bit!


----------



## halfasskustoms

That belair is kool.


----------



## envious

[HR][/HR]


























































































































































































I know you guys love pictures so here is some more recent work.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Damn you got a lot of shit in the making going on......Nice stuff.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Dang Envious .......... sweet projects bro ... I love that Dodge wagon !!!!!!*


----------



## envious

thanks fellas


----------



## COAST2COAST

halfasskustoms said:


> Damn you got a lot of shit in the making going on......Nice stuff.


x2...more pics of the chopper thats in the background


----------



## TINGOS

creepin & we crawlin,,,,,,,,,,,,,get ready my niggs,me & Art2roll about to bring it,,,,so get crunk with us........


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Got my popcorn ready !!!!!!!!!!!!! *:drama:


----------



## caprice on dz

Picked this one up a few weeks ago from the Hawk, I was diggin the green but I managed to put a small nick in the trunk so my fix was some metalspeks silver. Gonna give the paint a few days to dry and spray the whole car with some dupli-color "mirage", I like to use it for a light flake/pearl look. I'll might have to look thru the Franklin Ink line for some nice patterns for the roof.


----------



## Tonioseven

Nice! Hook it up!!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Got my popcorn ready !!!!!!!!!!!!! *:drama:


X 2


----------



## godsmacked

hey dynasty wheres dropped at ? jeff ever come on here anymore ?


----------



## hocknberry

godsmacked said:


> hey dynasty wheres dropped at ? jeff ever come on here anymore ?


unless he stops in here in ninja mode....nope....he's over on FB now


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*real nice 2 tone ... you needin' something in greens and what type of style ?* 



caprice on dz said:


> Picked this one up a few weeks ago from the Hawk, I was diggin the green but I managed to put a small nick in the trunk so my fix was some metalspeks silver. Gonna give the paint a few days to dry and spray the whole car with some dupli-color "mirage", I like to use it for a light flake/pearl look. I'll might have to look thru the Franklin Ink line for some nice patterns for the roof.


----------



## darkside customs

caprice on dz said:


> Heavily trimmed down 65 Impala chassis, not 100% accurate but offers better detail then the promo chassis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since no one seemed interested in buying this one I'm just gonna build it. Tires and caddy saber-spoke wheels with bullet centers


Build the Fleetline.... You'll make it look killer I know...


----------



## caprice on dz

darkside customs said:


> Build the Fleetline.... You'll make it look killer I know...


sadly it's in the strip tank, clear was thinner than I thought when I trief to smooth out the surface.


----------



## caprice on dz

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *real nice 2 tone ... you needin' something in greens and what type of style ?*


Deffinetly greens, something with an old school flavor


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Gotcha *...


caprice on dz said:


> Deffinetly greens, something with an old school flavor


----------



## caprice on dz

Cold as hell out but I sprayed the dupli-color clear effex top coat, need sunlight pics to really capture the effect


----------



## regalistic

I sprayed some paint on this jimmy Flinstone resin tonight


----------



## halfasskustoms

regalistic said:


> I sprayed some paint on this jimmy Flinstone resin tonight
> 
> View attachment 566121
> 
> View attachment 566122


I likes that.......Kool sled man.


----------



## TINGOS

done with these 2 my niggs


----------



## caprice on dz

looking for input, nosed up or laying frame? Either way that ass is staying on the ground. :biggrin:


----------



## Compton1964

Love the color!!!


----------



## Dsnvogues

caprice on dz said:


> looking for input, nosed up or laying frame? Either way that ass is staying on the ground. :biggrin:



On the ground bro...gives it a nice slammed cruiser like look


----------



## Trendsetta 68

layed .............


----------



## hocknberry

caprice on dz said:


> looking for input, nosed up or laying frame? Either way that ass is staying on the ground. :biggrin:


layed out....nice color!!


----------



## regalistic

,,,


----------



## caprice on dz

regalistic said:


> ,,,
> View attachment 567733


:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

uffin:


----------



## dfwr83

pina's LRM replica said:


> Wuz good DYNASTY fam i see u boys always puttin in top notch work much props builds an projects lookin firme


X2


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

i still come here on a reg... but photo bucket blows thats why i dont post picx anymore.. plus i dont remember my password or name for it..lol....anywho just want ya all to know i see you's..keep up the great work fam...


----------



## halfasskustoms

I went in got a Fotki acct to get my post to work......Not hard to upload pics to the Fotki site but to get them on a forum "Im still new to it so I dont know the tricks behind it" but its a lil tricky.


----------



## [email protected]

Sup fellas !


----------



## chevyguy97

Hay jeff nice to see ya.


----------



## darkside customs

[email protected] said:


> Sup fellas !


Guess it must be snowing in hell.... Didn't expect to see you on LIL...


----------



## chevyguy97

LMAO!!!!


----------



## regalistic

[email protected] said:


> Sup fellas !


what up BRO!!!!!!!!!! welcome back to the world!


----------



## regalistic

comin along nicely i think.....


----------



## [email protected]

Lol yall some clowns ! Just swingin threw ! Looking for some inspiration ! Figure im laid off for a month or two , i might as well try and build somethon lol


----------



## COAST2COAST

[email protected] said:


> Sup fellas !


----------



## COAST2COAST

regalistic said:


> comin along nicely i think.....
> 
> View attachment 575454


Damn...this looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*yeah it is ........*


regalistic said:


> comin along nicely i think.....
> 
> View attachment 575454


----------



## pina's LRM replica

regalistic said:


> comin along nicely i think.....
> 
> View attachment 575454


X2 real nice!


----------



## chevyguy97

Glad to see that you might build somthing jeff. What ya thinking about building????
lo-lo, 4x4, street truck, muscle car, bike, tuner, pro touring, hot rod, donk, race car, airplane, boat, ship in a bottle, robot, club house. lol


----------



## [email protected]

Lol club house doesnt sound that bad lol


But ive had a 78 monto promo and a caddy sittin on my bench for months now ! Might just start there ! I need a new cheap air brush first tho.


----------



## hocknberry

[email protected] said:


> Lol club house doesnt sound that bad lol
> 
> 
> But ive had a 78 monto promo and a caddy sittin on my bench for months now ! Might just start there ! I need a new cheap air brush first tho.


i never knew you built montes?! LOL...so what...you get the shit worked out of you and then they just say "thanks.....now you are layed off"?!


----------



## regalistic

...........
.
.
v


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

regalistic said:


> ...........
> .
> .
> v
> 
> View attachment 580277
> 
> View attachment 580278
> 
> View attachment 580279
> 
> View attachment 580280


damn thats clean!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> damn thats clean!!!


X2 ....great work:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

Beautiful model!!



regalistic said:


> ...........
> .
> .
> v
> 
> View attachment 580277
> 
> View attachment 580278
> 
> View attachment 580279
> 
> View attachment 580280


----------



## Compton1964

That's a beautiful 61..... Much props


----------



## halfasskustoms

Like what ^^^^ they all said.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Compton1964 said:


> That's a beautiful 61..... Much props


X2 homie


----------



## regalistic

thanks fellas!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

killa !


regalistic said:


> ...........
> .
> .
> v
> 
> View attachment 580277
> 
> View attachment 580278
> 
> View attachment 580279
> 
> View attachment 580280


----------



## chevyguy97

Impala is bad ass bro, i likes very much, nice job onit. Very clean.
Hell yeah that's the way Dynasty does it.


----------



## caprice on dz

Haven't built much lately so I thought I'd share some come ups

picked this up for $40 shipped, clean and hardly and yellow, gonna build the EM-50 Urban Assault Vehicle from the movie "Stripes" someday, lol









Got this last week, gonna build a replica of 1 of 2 of my friends rides with it, just need to decide which one.









No pic but I scored 4 prewired two motor hoppin hydro chassis, I have locals who want hoppers built for them


----------



## Trendsetta 68

nice !


----------



## COAST2COAST

Happy new years fellas:thumbsup:..keep up the great work


----------



## hocknberry

COAST2COAST said:


> Happy new years fellas:thumbsup:..keep up the great work


:h5:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

YOU HOMIES STILL GETTIN DOWN... THAT AWESOME... RIDES ARE LOOKIN SWEET...


----------



## [email protected]

I wanna welcome our newest member junior bee good! Welcome to the club brother!


----------



## TINGOS

*WHAT THE HEY*



[email protected] said:


> I wanna welcome our newest member junior bee good! Welcome to the club brother!


welcome to the club JUNIOR BEE GOOD.


----------



## [email protected]

Better known as scur-rape-init around these parts lol


----------



## COAST2COAST

Damn dude.....u been lurkin in the shadows or what? Please dont say FB:biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

Welcome to da club SCUR-RAPE-INIT....:wave::wave:


----------



## darkside customs

COAST2COAST said:


> Damn dude.....u been lurkin in the shadows or what? Please dont say FB:biggrin:


FB


----------



## COAST2COAST

:no:.....probly got some dynasty members over there we aint ever heard of:thumbsdown:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

What's happenin fellas. Just wanted to say thanks for the Welcome!


----------



## COAST2COAST

Mybad scurape:biggrin:...welcome to the club homie


----------



## hocknberry

Scur-rape-init said:


> What's happenin fellas. Just wanted to say thanks for the Welcome!


:h5:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

COAST2COAST said:


> Mybad scurape:biggrin:...welcome to the club homie





hocknberry said:


> :h5:


Thanks Fam.


----------



## [email protected]

COAST2COAST said:


> Damn dude.....u been lurkin in the shadows or what? Please dont say FB:biggrin:



Yiz zir.......... its easy goin over there lol 

Layitlow took a back seat lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Welcome homie !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

I thought u were a member of drag-Lo???


----------



## chevyguy97

Welcome to the club homie. Dynasty and Drag-lo are 2 clubs that just seem to go good together, most of the members are in both clubs.


----------



## chevyguy97

Here is another one for the D.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

Bad Ass Impala Homie... :thumbsup::thumbsup: Congrats on the plaque...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Welcome homie !!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks T, glad to be here!  :h5: 



alteredvisionscustoms said:


> I thought u were a member of drag-Lo???


I am Ben. Dynasty and Drag-Lo have a very good respect for eachother. Before I joined up with Dynasty, I took it to James and we talked about it. There was no behind closed doors stuff. :thumbsup:



chevyguy97 said:


> Welcome to the club homie. Dynasty and Drag-lo are 2 clubs that just seem to go good together, most of the members are in both clubs.


Thanks Fam. Glad to be here. Congrats on placing with that bad ass Impala bro. Well deserved. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Sweeeeeeeeeeet !!! *


chevyguy97 said:


> Here is another one for the D.


----------



## ART2ROLL

chevyguy97 said:


> Here is another one for the D.




TTT Congrats homie!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## wisdonm

Congrats chevyguy97. :thumbsup: Beautiful car.


----------



## TINGOS

*Dynasty en la casa*


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## halfasskustoms

Tingos holdin it down. All best of shows right htere.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Tingos got the line-up on lock !!!!!!!!!! Killer homie !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Holding it DOWN!! Damn Tingos' that's a LINE UP!!


----------



## chevyguy97

Hell yeah man, I likes.


----------



## richphotos

I am still alive, just have not been building a damn thing, work among other things have been taking up all my time, I hope to get back into it come spring


----------



## Jah P

Amazing work


----------



## COAST2COAST

X2:thumbsup:bad ass line up fo sho


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Wuz good DYNASTY fam looking good up in here homies always puttin it down much props keep em comin!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

richphotos said:


> I am still alive, just have not been building a damn thing, work among other things have been taking up all my time, I hope to get back into it come spring


LOL You best!


----------



## richphotos

Man, I still have this silverado SS sitting here in the box, I started on it what seems like over a year ago, and havent touched it since. Working on the truck (real one LOL) photography, and a new job, Time kills. Glad to see this shit still going.


----------



## rollindeep408

TINGOS said:


>


That's pretty sick !


----------



## sg90rider

Where can I get a set of the all gold rims ? Very nice rims .


----------



## chevyguy97

SCALEDREAMS.COM has all kinds of gold wheels, and check e-bay too.


----------



## godsmacked

can you guys do me a favor and tell jeff to pm me back. I sure would appreciate it. he knows me


----------



## chevyguy97

If you want to get ahold of jeff then you need to go to Facebook and look him up, That is where he hangs out.


----------



## dade county

Me too lol


----------



## godsmacked

thanks anyways chevyguy but wouldnt begin to know how to find him on there


----------



## Tonioseven

godsmacked said:


> thanks anyways chevyguy but wouldnt begin to know how to find him on there


I'll relay the message to him


----------



## godsmacked

Tonioseven said:


> I'll relay the message to him


thanks tonio I appreciate it


----------



## TINGOS

*DYNASTY REPPIN*














































Dallas Autorama here I come & I'm bringing the toys


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

DAT 66 MAN STOP IT:facepalm:LOL


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

NEED SOME OF THEM 66 SKIRT'S LET ME NO:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

*backyard boogie*


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS

BigMoneyTexas I stopped with the 66 like you asked me too.lol.DYNASTY MODEL CAR CLUB


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

NO BRO DON'T STOP.:nicoderm: GON GET IT IN:yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

Some fierce competition :thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## LUXURYSPORT84MONTE

chris mineer said:


> what ive been up to


Do yuh still have any of those ls front clips?


----------



## chevyguy97

never mind, I have rejoined.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:tears: We'll miss you bro ...


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lookin good up in here DYNASTY fam much props homies!


----------



## customcoupe68

nice work


----------



## T-Maq82

Wow this line up is looking fucking hella sick! Def eye candy so hatin right now lol keep bringing them bitches out bro


----------



## chevyguy97

Dynasty M.C.C. in Da house.


----------



## chevyguy97




----------



## chevyguy97

I call this one Kokain


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lookin good up in here homies DYNASTY puttin it down props to d whole fam!


----------



## ART2ROLL

I like Kokain. Well done homie


----------



## chevyguy97

Thanks for the comp, we had a little month long build off for the fam and I built Kokain for it.


----------



## hocknberry

i didnt know kokain was for our month build off?! reading is your friend! LOL.....i need to get back to it! the 1:1 has been soakin up my time, but i promised jeffy if we kicked this off, id finish it! LOL...i suck!
but im on it!


----------



## regalistic

heres my progress for our build-off


----------



## COAST2COAST

Nice work fam:thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one

Everyone loves Kokain!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

"Kokaine" hell yeah!!


----------



## ART2ROLL

Whats up fam. Im still here everyday even*if i dont post. Checking eveyones builds. Ill be building for myself soon.


----------



## chevyguy97

Hell yeah thanks tonio for posting that up. it's perfect lol


----------



## chevyguy97

Tonioseven said:


> "Kokaine" hell yeah!!


----------



## chevyguy97

^^^^^^^ There I put them together. lol


----------



## chevyguy97

COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dade county

Sup fam


----------



## COAST2COAST

chevyguy97 said:


> COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


nice!!! photoetch?
u know im down for a couple:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

was up Dynasty fam. going to bring it. If your a Dynasty member and you build something please make sure to post a pic of it in here. Keep showing the world how we do. Nothin but love. DYNASTY M.C.C. 4-LIFE


----------



## ART2ROLL

Purple Heart. Ill be finished with this one soon


----------



## pina's LRM replica

ART2ROLL said:


> Purple Heart. Ill be finished with this one soon


Se mira chingon homie much props! An those placks look clean much props dynasty fam


----------



## caprice on dz

Whats up fam? Im sad to admit that I havent done a whole lot of building in the last year but rather been spending time on the full size 95 caprice. I got her juiced up about a month ago. Been trying to finish this one here, a replica build of a buddies ride from VA. Its down to minor detailing and assembly now.


----------



## ART2ROLL

caprice on dz said:


> Whats up fam? Im sad to admit that I havent done a whole lot of building in the last year but rather been spending time on the full size 95 caprice. I got her juiced up about a month ago. Been trying to finish this one here, a replica build of a buddies ride from VA. Its down to minor detailing and assembly now.


Clean homie!


----------



## customcoupe68

chevyguy97 said:


> I call this one Kokain



nice builds


----------



## Compton1964

That's a beautiful setup. ... perfectly done art.


----------



## ART2ROLL

Compton1964 said:


> That's a beautiful setup. ... perfectly done art.


Thanks homie. I just gotta get the parts closer together next time


----------



## sneekyg909

ART2ROLL said:


> Purple Heart. Ill be finished with this one soon



Looking good...:thumbsup:


----------



## 13dayton

TINGOS said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee

ART2ROLL said:


> Purple Heart. Ill be finished with this one soon


HOLY SHIT!!!!!! This the first time i seen this one man, AWSOME!!:worship:


----------



## Dre1only

S STRAIGHT UP AWESOME WORK ART !!! 


ART2ROLL said:


> Purple Heart. Ill be finished with this one soon


----------



## chevyguy97

Damn art that is one bad ass build. I likes. much props. DYNASTY yeah that's how we do it.


----------



## ART2ROLL

chevyguy97 said:


> Damn art that is one bad ass build. I likes. much props. DYNASTY yeah that's how we do it.


You know it. Thanks guys.


----------



## chevyguy97

Good job guys. keep up the killer work. D 4 life


----------



## ART2ROLL

Welcome to the fam homie.


----------



## wisdonm

Congrats. I like the Olds.


----------



## COAST2COAST

Welcome brotha:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

ART2ROLL said:


> Purple Heart. Ill be finished with this one soon[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> las wrinkles look badass wey,,,,truck is on point


----------



## TINGOS

hell yeah,i have 2 sets of wheels on the way to finish these 2 carritos fam,,,,,,,time to throw down on the dresser


----------



## ART2ROLL

TINGOS said:


> hell yeah,i have 2 sets of wheels on the way to finish these 2 carritos fam,,,,,,,time to throw down on the dresser


Thank Tingos. Fuk i love that burban. Cant wait to start mine. Gonna be sick for sure bro.


----------



## chevyguy97

some sick ass work guys. keep it up.


----------



## Doc.

Shitz tight perritos...!!! TTT


----------



## [email protected]

Page two type chit ! Whats crackin homies !


----------



## Tonioseven

chevyguy97 said:


> ^^^^^^^ There I put them together. lol



:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

What up Dynasty! Nice shit as always up in here!!! Can't wait for the build off, gonna be the most epic build off in LiL history, clash of the titans type shit!!!!


----------



## chevyguy97

[email protected] said:


> Page two type chit ! Whats crackin homies !


 OMG the president made it all the way from facebook. lol :worship: :worship:


----------



## chevyguy97

sinicle said:


> What up Dynasty! Nice shit as always up in here!!! Can't wait for the build off, gonna be the most epic build off in LiL history, clash of the titans type shit!!!!


 Hell yeah, I can't wait either. going to be a good one.


----------



## ART2ROLL




----------



## COAST2COAST




----------



## LUXMAN

All i can say dayum


----------



## chevyguy97

lay-C-boy. more pic's in My room.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:This looks great.....i need some of them plaques, those look great too!


----------



## Born 2 Die

hey wats up guys who do I have to talk to to see how can I join im in Miami fl I know theres a homey that with u guys that down here


----------



## hocknberry

a lot of traffic went over to face book bro......if you have a FB account hit up the layitlow page there......i could throw you some names, but not sure the pres and VP would be down for that? hit me on a PM if you have troubles with it?!


----------



## Born 2 Die

Ok koo


----------



## COAST2COAST

Just make a build thread and if they like what they see they will contact u


----------



## Born 2 Die

I have one is.......... building in style


----------



## chevyguy97

:h5::drama::ninja::fool2::finger::sprint::guns::guns::burn:


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## TINGOS




----------



## chevyguy97

AWESOME WORK as always. How long did it take you to build that chevy delivery???


----------



## TINGOS

*burban*



chevyguy97 said:


> AWESOME WORK as always. How long did it take you to build that chevy delivery???


off and on about a year


----------



## machio

One Tuff Ass Line Up,Homie Don't Play!!


----------



## jevries

Looks 100X better outside!! Beautiful creations!!:wow:



TIN
GOS;17239889 said:


>


----------



## [email protected]

Sup yall 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## caprice on dz

Whatitdo prez. Damn I aint been up in here in a minute. Need to rediscover my bench this winter


----------



## [email protected]

Lol troof ! Its been a long while lol


----------



## chevyguy97

yup. yup Dynasty in the house.


----------



## TINGOS

chevyguy97 said:


> yup. yup Dynasty in the house.





NEED TO BRING THINGS TO LIFE IN HERE HUH?I got this!!!!!!!...................new line up in the works my niggs..............time to hit the dresser again!!!!!!........I'm cozey in the new cribo & have everything in line for customers & my cars on standby........come on wit it!!!!!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

TINGOS said:


> NEED TO BRING THINGS TO LIFE IN HERE HUH?I got this!!!!!!!...................new line up in the works my niggs..............time to hit the dresser again!!!!!!........I'm cozey in the new cribo & have everything in line for customers & my cars on standby........come on wit it!!!!!!!


wuz good my nigg! looking foward to checking out ur new line up i see u holding it down over here. TINGO for prezident!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

TINGOS said:


> NEED TO BRING THINGS TO LIFE IN HERE HUH?!!!


X2!!
All moved in to the new house......just picked up a work desk 5 mins ago.....im ready to put in some work 2 tha plastic:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

COAST2COAST said:


> X2!!
> All moved in to the new house......just picked up a work desk 5 mins ago.....im ready to put in some work 2 tha plastic:thumbsup:


FOSHIZZLE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I'm back on the dresser messing with stuff since errrrythang at home is a done deal..........time to do tha damn thang again!!!!!!!!!!.........


----------



## TINGOS

pina's LRM replica said:


> wuz good my nigg! looking foward to checking out ur new line up i see u holding it down over here. TINGO for prezident!!


oh no PREZ hell no..........I'd be a bad PREZ wey,,,I'm a hot head & cant keep my calm like you & Jeff....my problem is I take shit to heart on what people say bout layitlow & when a homie gettin picked on I cant stand by & just watch...............one of the main reasons I dont read much stuff on here cause I'd start jumpin on people threads being a smartass or a dumbass.lol..........I'm finally learning how to have fun with the hobby,,,even though my mentqallity is "FUCK ERRYBODY" dont mean I gotta be a dick about it & just kick back & keep shit to myself & either like peoples stuff or laugh at it like the dumb fucks that beat Carlos in Odessa,,,,,they got big headed real quick with that fakeass judging...........dont bring your ass to Dallas with that shit.........that shit dont fly over here.lol.........anyway I been slacking & it's time to pay the piper & stop leaving my customers hanging & yes I feel bad but I just need a month for my catching up & I'll back to square one.............I will be in full force for 2014 reppin that big badass DYNASTY m.c.c. Dallas,Tx. chapter.


----------



## wisdonm

I hope the sports roadster is in the line up for 2014. But if you don't feel it, ya just don't.


----------



## TINGOS

wisdonm said:


> I hope the sports roadster is in the line up for 2014. But if you don't feel it, ya just don't.


YOU KNOW DAMN WELL ITS IN THERE....GONNA BE A LOWRIDER THOUGH.


----------



## TINGOS

TINGOS in the muthafukin building.........how you doing?


----------



## TINGOS

he awready platinum,ya aweready know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS

line up the horses DYNASTY.........let's post up pics my niggs.


----------



## TINGOS

showready!!!!!!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST




----------



## TINGOS

COAST2COAST said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hell yeah wey!!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS

ok let me see if I did this chit right


----------



## hocknberry

got some goodies off jeral huh?! is that mando's '64?


----------



## TINGOS

hocknberry said:


> got some goodies off jeral huh?! is that mando's '64?


yup 64 from Armando Flores but I didn't buy it from Jeral wey........Mando sold it to me.,,,,,why you wanna buy it?lol.cause it aint for sale wey....


----------



## [email protected]

Some sick ass whips fellas! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:White monte is dope pres!!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST




----------



## COAST2COAST




----------



## COAST2COAST




----------



## COAST2COAST




----------



## COAST2COAST




----------



## COAST2COAST




----------



## [email protected]

Thanks bro.......its in cleveland right now sitting in a homies display case! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevyguy97

Looking good up in here D!!!!


----------



## TINGOS

COAST2COAST said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> I needs to build a 64 this color........it just looks right


----------



## TINGOS

COAST2COAST said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> damn I never saw this one.........thats clean


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:


Love this whip! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## COAST2COAST




----------



## TINGOS

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> that hoe fresh wey,,,clean..


----------



## chevyguy97

Don't forget about the build off agents LUGKS starting the First of Jan 2014. Who's ready for the Super Bowl of model car building.


----------



## ART2ROLL




----------



## Tonioseven

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:



Beautiful work!!!


----------



## chevyguy97

ART2ROLL said:


>


 AWESOME


----------



## chevyguy97

This is the 32 Ford I've been working on.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## Deecee

chevyguy97 said:


> This is the 32 Ford I've been working on.


Hot work man, gonna look awsome when completed.


----------



## chevyguy97

32 Ford.


----------



## bugs-one

^^^ Bad ass, bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Looking real good guys.


----------



## chevyguy97

Getting ready for the Build off starting Tomorrow.


----------



## COAST2COAST

Someone needs to post a thread about it.....i dont do facebook:facepalm:
Rules, time limit? Post the details


----------



## sinicle

COAST2COAST said:


> Someone needs to post a thread about it.....i dont do facebook:facepalm:
> Rules, time limit? Post the details


I think they are as follows:
Fresh kits (can be cut but not hinged, primered but not painted)
Three (3) month build time
All work done by builder (no outsourcing) 

I may have forgot something, I can't remember (long night last night lol)
I know there's catagories but can't remember all those either, lol.


----------



## COAST2COAST




----------



## chevyguy97




----------



## Deecee

chevyguy97 said:


>


tHAT'S LOOKING cool MAN!!


----------



## hnicustoms

Long beach, N.Y. HERE. ..REPIN DYNASTY ALL DAY


----------



## ART2ROLL

Still here.


----------



## chevyguy97

What's going on guys, not a lot of thing's happening in here. It's been kind of slow on my bench, been working a lot and have not had a lot of time for building, but at this time I do have a 34 Ford Hotrod I'm working on. I will post up some pic's later.


----------



## COAST2COAST

chevyguy97 said:


> What's going on guys, not a lot of thing's happening in here. It's been kind of slow on my bench, been working a lot and have not had a lot of time for building, but at this time I do have a 34 Ford Hotrod I'm working on. I will post up some pic's later.


X2....got a couple projects on the table....havent taken any pics though:nosad:......someday!!


----------



## customcoupe68

COAST2COAST said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

customcoupe68 said:


> :thumbsup:


x2 one of d cleanest montes iv seen here on lay it low bet it would look dope on sum mando wheels but verry clean build


----------



## COAST2COAST

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## 70monte805

There are a lot of us still using this site as a resource, and we are sick of the kids, and fools bumping old as hell topics! Are there no mods watching the site anymore? What about the sales post peeps be puttin on here and the whole title makes no sense period. They have one post and just joined, shit is kinda outta hand! Anyone else sick of it? Been lookin for a ride on here and think you found a killer deal to only see its 4yrs old!! Aggravating!!! Bann these DIPSHITS


----------



## chevyguy97

34 Ford Hotrod I just Finished.


----------



## chevyguy97




----------



## pina's LRM replica

chevyguy97 said:


> 34 Ford Hotrod I just Finished.


dats a verry clean build bro mad props


----------



## chevyguy97

Thanks man.


----------



## richphotos

Damn no action in this since 2014? I been gone a long damn time. Shame.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:nosad:


----------



## chevyguy97

Hello From Chevyguy....Don't know if anyone still looks in here from time to time...just wanted to say Hi....


----------



## bigdogg323

chevyguy97 said:


> Hello From Chevyguy....Don't know if anyone still looks in here from time to time...just wanted to say Hi....


:wave:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:naughty:


----------



## texasfinest

Yup


----------

